# Sticky  Daily fatbike pic thread



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Let's start showing where we take our bikes.


Rogie

I only managed 5 metres on those rocks. Maybe softer pressure and a fat rear tyre might help - or maybe I should acquire some "skillz"


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yellowcraig beach :thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

La Huasteca









(I know guys, I need to find new places to ride)

and yes Velo... you can do it ----> Wet River post


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

*Kenai Peninsula, Alaska beach*

Near Clam Gulch


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

yer gonna need a big dummy to carry that home.


----------



## wedge (Jun 24, 2006)

go ahead and huck it!!!


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Eww, you put your bike on it.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

wedge said:


> go ahead and huck it!!!


Do we need to post it up again. will someone step up and make another that is the question:skep:


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

Seriously did It freak you out knowing that it could just snap and swallow you right up.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's my half fat Jones









I've a full fat on order and I can't wait:thumbsup:


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's my new fatback, picture taken at Gooseberry Island in Westport, Massachusetts. Some old WW2 coastal defense fortifications in the background.


----------



## Kev-Bot (Jun 7, 2010)

*Decals, Finally!*

I finally got my decals installed.

Missed this guy so much. 
Two king hubs and two Endo's is a pretty intimidating sound!


----------



## husaberg (Oct 26, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks great :thumbsup:

Nice build


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

[/URL]


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Today's ride - Fyrish Monument. If you look at the background you'll see oil rigs.

Loose dry tracks which made for an interesting climb. The big wheel was nice and reassuring on the descent 


Fyrish monument by epicyclo, on Flickr


Fyrish monument6 by epicyclo, on Flickr


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

Maple Hill Park, Northern Mn. U.S.A.
Peace, Joboo


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Autumn is here


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

This is why I want a fatbike

This is what I need a fatbike for  by epicyclo, on Flickr


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)




----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*It's back! Snow that is...*

The bike was cleaner when I got back from my ride yesterday than when I left. That can only mean one thing - snowbiking season is here. Just two inches or so at the 700-800 ft level, but it was enough that I had to drop tire pressure to keep from spinning out on the steeps. When I heard the crunch of snow under fat rubber I realized how much I missed that sound. Three cheers for winter! vb


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Northern (Nome) exposures*

Been having computer troubles in recent weeks, but today I was finally able to get some pics up of recent rides. vb


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

few pics from sundays beachride.


----------



## aljee (Aug 27, 2009)

here are a couple from my summer: 



looking forward to getting out on the mountain this winter. maybe even do a wintry bikepack.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

martinsillo said:


> La Huasteca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who makes those bars?


----------



## kikinik (Aug 8, 2008)

Squashing the snow on Lake Minnetonka and the docks // Last winter after the 
Ice race.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

modifier said:


> Who makes those bars?


Titec H-Bar :thumbsup:


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

veloborealis said:


> Been having computer troubles in recent weeks, but today I was finally able to get some pics up of recent rides. vb


Musk Oxen?! Dang, how far north are you? Gorgeous terrain. Something about the Arctic fascinates me. I love the emptiness...


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*This far, Will:*

Nome AK 64° 30' 4" N - 165° 24' 23" W. You'll recall from the last election that we can see Russia from here. I sure wish they would haul off their junk and mow the grass cause it's hurting my property value. Musk oxen are as common as cows up here. A fellow rider jokingly referred to them as "cockroaches" the other day after locals complained to the newspaper they can't walk their dogs without getting charged. I still love seeing them, though. vb


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

veloborealis said:


> Nome AK 64° 30' 4" N - 165° 24' 23" W.


Hey VB, have you ever ridden out to the Last Train to Nowhere site? (Solomon, is it?) Love to see pics if you've got them...


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Kikinik, I keep seeing photos of your bike and absolutely love the frame and fork. Who made it?

Cheers


----------



## kikinik (Aug 8, 2008)

Modifier--

Thanks for the kind words. I am also a fan.
It was made by Curtis Inglis out of Napa California.
He makes bikes under the name Retrotec and Inglis.
This was his first Fat build. I had it built with the Fat winter/29er summer mentality.

M


----------



## mybrainhurts (Sep 8, 2007)

*Fat bike + Larry= mostest funnerest ride ever...













*


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Solomon it is, Mauricio*



MauricioB said:


> Hey VB, have you ever ridden out to the Last Train to Nowhere site? (Solomon, is it?) Love to see pics if you've got them...


I have Last Train pics somewhere but all are from motorized excursions. Sounds like you've been up this way before? Here are a few other shots from around the area. vb


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

veloborealis said:


> I have Last Train pics somewhere but all are from motorized excursions. Sounds like you've been up this way before? Here are a few other shots from around the area.


Have not been, but would really like to-looks like very scenic country. I ask because Last Train to Nowhere is pretty famous in photography circles. Your assignment, should you choose to accept it, is to make some snaps for us with a fatbike included for scale... :thumbsup:


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's my contribution from this morning's ride to work:


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

Dang my hip flexors hurt. Man I thought I was in pretty good shape. Shake down cruise kicked my but.


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

veloborealis said:


> Nome AK 64° 30' 4" N - 165° 24' 23" W. You'll recall from the last election that we can see Russia from here. I sure wish they would haul off their junk and mow the grass cause it's hurting my property value. Musk oxen are as common as cows up here. A fellow rider jokingly referred to them as "cockroaches" the other day after locals complained to the newspaper they can't walk their dogs without getting charged. I still love seeing them, though. vb


As common as cows? But they're not domestic like cows right? Or are people tending them for their fur or something? Also, I thought they circled up when threatened, not charged. Guess I'm misinformed. I've got to get to Alaska one of these days. I feel crowded in Vermont, and it's pretty rural...


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

kikinik - what handlebars are those? I like the wrist angles of my Space Bar and my H-Bar, but they both have equipment mounting disadvantages. Your bars look much more friendly toward my only complaint.

(That bike is stylish as hell, and the bars even complement the excess joint appearance)


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Perhaps I exaggerate...*



willapajames said:


> As common as cows? But they're not domestic like cows right? Or are people tending them for their fur or something? Also, I thought they circled up when threatened, not charged. Guess I'm misinformed. I've got to get to Alaska one of these days. I feel crowded in Vermont, and it's pretty rural...


Or perhaps I should have said vastly more common than cows since the nearest cows are probably 400 miles away. Certainly they're not as common as cows in Vermont. These guys are wild, but hunting them is restricted around Nome and the population has grown dramatically in the last 10 years. There are three herds within 20 miles of town totaling maybe100-150 animals. A coworker had some in his yard the other day. You're right, they typically circle when threatened, but people with dogs have been getting charged lately for some reason. The local animals usually ignore me on my bike, or trot off 50 yards and stare. No crowds here, man, and no fences for 500 miles. But then there's not much else either. Can make a person feel small and insignificant, which is a good way for humans to feel now and then. Cheers and thanks for taking an interest. vb


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

kikinik said:


> Modifier--
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. I am also a fan.
> It was made by Curtis Inglis out of Napa California.
> ...


Your bike was featured at the Handmade Bicycle show, right?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

*Isle of Harris fatbiking*

Just back from a week in the Isle of Harris playing in peat bogs. Took a few pics.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

that scenery rocks velo!


----------



## bjornolson (Oct 20, 2010)

*fat bike ak*

found a musk ox near the berring sea on a fat bike trip.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Inspiring landscape*

Draws you in and makes you want to see whats over the next hill or around the next bend of the trail.


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Open space has that effect on me. Above treeline, bald mountains, even just pastures. Can't imagine what it's like with 500+ miles of tundra. I like looking off into the distance, and seeing no sign of humans. I often try to picture a landscape as it would have looked before we screwed it up. Vermont isn't too bad, but there's not many places (besides deep in the woods) where you can't see signs of people. Our biggest mountain (Mt. Mansfield) has a ski resort (Stowe) on it's flank, and an old road almost to the summit. The Long Trail traverses it too, but trails are another matter.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

some airtime Pugsley style on Sundays group rideout...friends liked the pug and there were plenty of big grins when they had a shot on the beach


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

The lads at the bike shop had great difficulty with my helium filled front tyre:




(How can he do that and I can't?)


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Velobike said:


> (How can he do that and I can't?)


:lol: 
I was trying yesterday and my knee started to hurt! 

coastkid is a pug wheelie master too!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

from Monterey


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

from Monterey


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

A couple from last winter aboard my Hunter FFF (Fixed Fat Front):


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

The last shot's my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## bjornolson (Oct 20, 2010)

*Homer to Anchor point*

There was a storm coming so we made a quick dash to get in a ride before it hit.
The light was amazing and we had a tail wind the whole way.
Almost ran over a sleeping sea otter that looked like a rock until it woke up and hissed at us.
We backed up and let it slink off to the sea.
The snow line is dropping everyday. Cant wait to hit the trails.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pug in sage


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Still fall...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Bigfoot meets Bigfoot...*

cycling up around Edinburgh on Monday and had to get this pic :thumbsup: 
pugsley rolled over the old cobbles on the Royal Mile real smoothly


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

pugs came along on the biz trip to MN and we rode the river bottom trails last night. totally sweet since the river flooded this summer and dumped a ton of sand on the trails


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Probably the last we'll see of autumn.





Taken on the 'Puffer course.

BTW registration opens for the 'Puffer 24 hour on Friday at 10.00am. Be poised on your computer, the solo entries are likely to go within 5 to 10 minutes. (I want to see a few fatbikes there this year)

If you're not already registered with Sportident it's a good idea to do it in advance, because while you're filling in the registration the places are all getting filled.

*StrathPuffer site*


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Short overnighter write-up on my blog.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Outsider said:


>


Nice set-up!
So how are you liking the Pugs? You weren't too sure about going down this road initially, as I remember it.
ps - your blog looks very interesting, I bookmarked it!


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Nice set-up!
> So how are you liking the Pugs? You weren't too sure about going down this road initially, as I remember it.
> ps - your blog looks very interesting, I bookmarked it!


I'm liking it very much. It will probably end up my favorite bike beside the Salsa Fargo. Originally i had three goals with the Pugsley and I have the feeling that they all have been achieved:

1. Snowbike capable of a week long self supported trip in a place like this. This is something I've never doubted, though I have yet to try it in snow. I really look forward to this.

2. "Stupid bike". This doesn't quite have the same ring in English, but it would be e.g doing a 24H event with it or some longer road events. The Pugsley isn't really stupid at all in terrain, but it has already been talk about taking a group of Pugsleys to a longer road event, which in turn would be stupid.

3. Week long self supported trip in uneven terrain in the summer. I was uncertain about this, but now I actually think it might be a good idea. In sustainable touring speed, the big tires provide about the same comfort as a 100 mm FS bike. It weighs a lot more, but on the other hand it enables riding without a large backpack, which I'm sure would be worth it for me.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

There is hope...










... for snow next week, though it won't be permanent yet.


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

I have endless envy for this thread. I wish I had a fraction of the scenery in some of these pictures. Can't wait to start my fat biking adventures next summer. Keep up the pictures!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Today there's a dusting of snow on the mountain tops - it won't be long!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

This morning's ride on the local trails.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

a couple from today's ride:



























also check out my new blog!


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

I posted this in the local forum but I think it also deserves to be posted here.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

where is that?


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> where is that?


Manhattan beach. This stretch of the beach looks a lot better after it rains.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Nome roamings*

With several inches of snow on the ground, I spent last weekend roaming around the Nome area on the fatback checking on trail conditions. Not too many slednecks or dog mushers out yet, but trails are slowly emerging. Did some walking and pushing, too. All in all a great weekend on the bike. vb


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Hope those crosses aren't the remains of fatbikers...


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Awesome pics!


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Great pics velo, love that northern sky. Here's some from Great Island on Cape Cod, great mix of beach, elevated bluffs and sandy forest trails.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

A first glimpse of snow:




























Unfortunately, the snow will be gone within a week according to the weather forecast.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

Raising the next generation of fatbikers.

Jackassing in the woods next to my house.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

dirtyjack: You're a hell of a dad, in my book.

Heh, I didn't see the entire height of the first pic right away, my reaction was "Why is it that teenagers can always wheelie better than I?"

Then I remembered, I've always sucked at wheelies. I can prop up the front end, but I can't keep it there.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Don't feel bad, I'm 21 and can't hold a wheelie more than a couple pedal strokes. But I can ride bike trials...


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

Having the first taste of Pugsley Ale, oh yeah!


----------



## donu (Oct 29, 2009)

Boy howdy, does that ever look good! That's a sweet ride.


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

veloborealis said:


> With several inches of snow on the ground, I spent last weekend roaming around the Nome area on the fatback checking on trail conditions. Not too many slednecks or dog mushers out yet, but trails are slowly emerging. Did some walking and pushing, too. All in all a great weekend on the bike. vb


Ever take your skis with you when your ride up that way?


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

~gomez~ said:


>


Outstanding, man.


----------



## Elvis @ Dirt Works (Feb 27, 2006)

Simpson Desert Bike Challenge 2010.

Elvis.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> pug in sage


nicely done!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Oz has got to be the perfect place for a fatbike - loads of loose dirt (bulldust) out west.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Scotlands coastline aint too bad aswell :thumbsup: 
this morning at Yellowcraig,East Lothian,S.E corner
1st beachride with F&R Larry`s and there ace, this bike is twice as good now!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Borgschulze said:


> Don't feel bad, I'm 21 and can't hold a wheelie more than a couple pedal strokes. But I can ride bike trials...


I'm in the same boat. I can (or at least used to be able to) hop on the back wheel all day long, but suck monkey balls at riding a wheelie.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

First snow in Minnesota today. Wet, wet, very wet. So wet that it took down a lot of branches and knocked out power here and there. I was lucky that my home did not lose power, nor was my roof damaged, after a large branch fell.

I was kinda lamenting not having studded my Larry tires yet, but, with the layer of slush at the bottom, they wouldn't have reached through anyway.

Learned a valuable lesson: if you can't _*walk*_ on it well, you can't ride it well. Very slow and wobbly ride. Time to wait for some powder.

Also learned that Power Grips aren't going to do it for me.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Drew, In my somewhat limited experience if there is any snow at all the studs won't reach through. You only need them on glare ice or totally iced over snow. But when you need them you really need them. In AK it is seldom we need them so most go without, but there are times ..... I just wish Nokian would make some bike tires out of the rubber they make their studless car tires out of!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Good to know. I'm in the process of adding Ugigrip studs to my Larrys, they're pretty similar in outward appearance to what Nokian uses.


----------



## cozz (Nov 26, 2009)

A little local blast this morning, got stopped by 2 people wanting to know about the bike

lots of wet and also crunchy leaves to cycle through

clocked up 40 mph on a downhill section on road, sterring is proper weird at that speed with endos on !!

heres a pic


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Today's efforts were no-track stuff. Trying to ride cross country where there are no tracks or just deer tracks. Did more than my share of pushing. The trash left after forestry operations makes life difficult.



Came down the hill in the background. The lower section is fairly deep bog, hike a bike stuff.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Took the Fatback to Greenville Maine, on Moosehead lake. Nothing but logging roads and ATV trails up here, no singletrack.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

It's cooling down here now. Not long before the snow (-5ºC here today)



Tried a bit more no-track riding. A bit easier when the boggy bits are frozen, but the bits of branch etc still makes it difficult, and it's mainly hike-a-bike still.


----------



## rockraptor5 (Sep 3, 2009)

*pinky the fatback*

Sunday everything was nice and frozen for her second ride on "pinky". the baseball boogie trails were rad! at least i think that's what they're called. they start above speedway and shoot down toward elmore where there are a bunch of boardwalks.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Is there a reason so many people from Alaska use GripShifts?


----------



## rockraptor5 (Sep 3, 2009)

*gripshift*



Borgschulze said:


> Is there a reason so many people from Alaska use GripShifts?


I think the tought is that they work better with winter gloves. Although akgreeff has grips on his mtb and trigger on his snow bike.

i'm sure there are other reasons.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Borgschulze said:


> Is there a reason so many people from Alaska use GripShifts?


They do work better with winter gloves/mittens. Not everyone likes poggies.

And it's a personal pref for me, I have GS on all my bikes.


----------



## RustyToolShed (Nov 15, 2010)

Awaiting snow in Wisco.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

I wrecked my thumb joints pushing thumbshifters years ago so Gripshift is it. Besides they are lighter and work great and are better with mittens........


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

sryanak said:


> I wrecked my thumb joints pushing thumbshifters years ago so Gripshift is it. Besides they are lighter and work great and are better with mittens........


Never encountered a thumbshifter in working order that could possibly ruin your thumb joints.

I assume you're talking about "friction" shifters, and not trigger shifters.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Edit: oops.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Borgschulze said:


> Never encountered a thumbshifter in working order that could possibly ruin your thumb joints.
> 
> I assume you're talking about "friction" shifters, and not trigger shifters.


 The old XT Thumbshifters, one lever for both up and down shifts were indexed, although they could be switched to friction mode. They were quite hard to push compared to todays trigger shifters and several years of racing , and probably bad genetics, led to arthritis or something similar so I just can't push very well with my thumbs. Fortunately twist shifting is not a problem.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

sryanak said:


> I wrecked my thumb joints pushing thumbshifters years ago so Gripshift is it. Besides they are lighter and work great and are better with mittens........


+1, same experience here.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll consider myself lucky to be 21, and not had to suffer with poor thumb shifters.

I've always had triggers, and was never a fan of grip shift, it's just not as easy to use for me.


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

*I haz the hang of this now*

I've had good luck with the Paul's Thumbie mount and barends. Easier action than the old thumb shifters...


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

Bikes in the context of where we ride them. Got it.

Here's a little detour I took on my way to work this morning:





Right here in Madison, WI.


----------



## justin51 (Mar 7, 2009)

RustyToolShed said:


> Awaiting snow in Wisco.


Same here except my 2011 pugs build isn't even close to being done yet. Where you from in Wisconsin, I'm from the Appleton area?


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

The winter is making another attempt to come. This time there is at least some hope. The ten day forecast promises day temperatures of around -12°C (10°F) and slightly colder nights.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

x-post, MN River, Twin Cities, Minnesowtah.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Soupboy said:


> x-post, MN River, Twin Cities, Minnesowtah.


Hawt!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Biff's Build...*


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

justin51 said:


> Same here except my 2011 pugs build isn't even close to being done yet. Where you from in Wisconsin, I'm from the Appleton area?


If I was still living in WI, a fat bike would be great. Grew up in Neenah, riding at High Cliff, Kettles, Hartman Creek, you should be able to find lots of snowmobile trails for the winter.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

found a nice singletrack close to home!




































I couldn't ride it the whole way but someday I'll do it! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

^^ Martinsillo, that just looks so warm and inviting :thumbsup: Even more so because it was -5 C here today, and I was working outside making sure that my snowblower is still in good working order:lol:


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Today's snow. Gonna get a few feet tonight they say...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Does this qualify as a fat bike???










Started fattenizing it on Friday, finished it up Saturday. 26"x3" is pretty much the largest that will fit on a Surly Big Dummy after many hours of measuring/cutting/hammering and busting thumbs in the garage.


----------



## johnni1968 (Apr 29, 2008)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Does this qualify as a fat bike???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Carlsberg made cargo-bikes........ That's my ideal BD:thumbsup: Cool build!


----------



## ak greeff (May 21, 2008)

a few shot's from today's ride


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*My Pugs*

Here is how I've got mine set up, and will stay this way. I love the Ergons and the gas tank bag. I had to get the large saddle bag just to fit my inner tube. Love this bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Does this qualify as a fat bike???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work, Porkstacker.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

In a word LP, YES that does quailfy as FAT 

Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

one of three Fatbike I have.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> ^^ Martinsillo, that just looks so warm and inviting :thumbsup: Even more so because it was -5 C here today, and I was working outside making sure that my snowblower is still in good working order:lol:


:lol: BCD...the coldest days in winter time here in MTY are around 0°C...and it could stay like that for one or two days tops...for me that is crazy cold of course!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

After 3 days heavy rain...swamp biking to the coast yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Does this qualify as a fat bike???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I smell a designated "beer bike".


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I love this thread! The diversity of terrain represented is just awesome. Snow, beaches, moors, Alaska, mountains, the arctic, northern europe, mexican jungle, even the bloody outback. Here's my shots from this mornings ride, sorry about the drab lighting, just how it was.


----------



## RustyToolShed (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm from the magical land they call "Wauwatosa".


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

We all do like to take Pix of our track don`t we 

I never tyre of it


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

Soupboy said:


> x-post, MN River, Twin Cities, Minnesowtah.


I like your frame bag, where did you get it or did you make it?


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's the TScheesy "haiku" frame bag in use day before yesterday. Just a dusting, but snow none the less. 'Nother trace this morning and snowing lightly right now...


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Just after this morning's commute... more snow on the way...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hey ward!...I'm kind of lost here...when did you get your Fatback painted?


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

This past weekend on Blue Dot. Photo by: Big Karma


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

martinsillo said:


> hey ward!...I'm kind of lost here...when did you get your Fatback painted?


No paint Martin, That's not my Fatback. That's my 1st fat bike. Had it custom made a few years back before anyone was building FB's w/ ALU. When I started the project, Speedway wasn't on the web yet and the Wildfire and Vicious Cycles were the only choices besides the Pugsly.It's symmetrical and It's geometry is styled after the Gary Fisher HT 29er's of the time, and built specificly for the Maverick fork as well. This is deffinatly one of the 1st ALU fat bikes That I am aware of. If you look close at the front end, you can tell it's no Fatback. Much more like an XC 29er... lower cock-pit, higher BB, ton's of clearance under the DT. I like my Fatback better on the soft sand (haven't rode it on the snow yet so can't compare yet) , 'corse it has 100's mounted up so it's a different animal anyway, but for XC and mountain riding, where there's long climbs and descents, fast singletrack, this thing rips! As much as I love every bit of what's going on out there right now with FB's, I still think there's room for some "not so tall in the front end"... little more XC designed models.

I'll post some pic's of them side by side one of these days...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

ward said:


> No...As much as I love every bit of what's going on out there right now with FB's, I still think there's room for some "not so tall in the front end"... little more XC designed models...


That's interesting.

Fits in with my observations. My half fat bike has a steep head angle and low front, and it feels much more nimble to me than the Pugsley.

I was withholding a final judgement until I had tried them both in the snow.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ward said:


> ... If you look close at the front end, you can tell it's no Fatback. Much more like an XC 29er... l


Now I see!...awesome!...which rear hub/space did you get on that custom?...yeap now I see the differences...it is a sweet setup for sure....did I miss a summer ride post with that one? or were you hooked up with your new Fatback all the time?


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

scottybinwv said:


> I like your frame bag, where did you get it or did you make it?


Off the rack Jandd. Holds phone, food, and back issues of Hustler with aplomb.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

martinsillo said:


> Now I see!...awesome!...which rear hub/space did you get on that custom?...yeap now I see the differences...it is a sweet setup for sure....did I miss a summer ride post with that one? or were you hooked up with your new Fatback all the time?


The builder used a 150mm hub on this one. DT had just stopped production of they're 165mm hub and others were hard to come by... so the chain-line is a little tweaked and the chain stays won't fit anything wider then the Large Marge's. Makes it awesome for a 29er "swap-out" set though and I can use a cheap 150 hub.

All my mountain riding was on this bike this year. Should be some movies of a trip to Cirque Lake on the FB films thread... it was this summer, should just be back a page or so. Also, back just a little further, are films of a day trip on the Tieton River trail this past spring that also feature this bike (along side a couple reg. mt. bikes)

I'll say it again, I think theres room for some more "xc oriented" fat bike designs... maybe we should start a thread about it one of these days...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

There's a story to this loch (lake). I was told it didn't exist a few years ago.

There was a loch higher up the mountain which belonged to one of the landed gentry who used to make money out of letting the fishing rights.

There was a week of storms and heavy rain and the original loch overflowed. The torrent of water cut through its banks with the result that the next morning there was a new loch here, where there had been none before.

The original loch is now just a swamp.

Looking at the amount of water involved, I wouldn't have wanted to have been doing a night ride in the path of that lot.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

is that a salsa gordo rim on the front of the surly?


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

saltyman said:


> is that a salsa gordo rim on the front of the surly?


I was just eyeballing the 100mm fork and hadn't noticed the rim. If I got a 100mm fork I would be aiming for a dynohub wheel next.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

It's that time of the year again


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

saltyman said:


> is that a salsa gordo rim on the front of the surly?


No, it's a Dice rim 42mm I got in Australia several years ago. I was intending doing an offroad overland trip and wanted the fattest tyre section I could get.

No fatbikes back then unfortunately, because that's basically what I was trying to build.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Just after todays commute. Fresh pow & compact snow & Ice the whole way in so 100's and studded Endo's today...


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

This morning's commute... -5F...

The bike path on the bridge across the Naches River...


On the Yakima Greenway Path along the Naches River...


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

*New paint job*

Got a new paint job, or actually a coating. The process is done on the inside and out, so no worries of rust.

http://zephyrdk.com/index.html


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Brown is not my color of choice but it still looks really good. Nice job, especially the close up.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

@ 1strongone1
nice!!...
I love custom!
.
.
It begs for white decals!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

1strongone1 said:


> Got a new paint job, or actually a coating. The process is done on the inside and out, so no worries of rust.
> 
> http://zephyrdk.com/index.html


Black Cherry?
:thumbsup:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Is that GunKote?


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

Turkey day Eve out on the town with my best gal!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Does this qualify as a fat bike???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it a lot


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Velobike said:


> Is that GunKote?


It is gunkote and it is black cherry. It is one of those colors that changes in the light it is in, black, red, brown, sparkles.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

*Fat trike*

Does this count? First real snow of the year has arrived, but _my_ bike hasn't.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

iamkeith said:


> Does this count? First real snow of the year has arrived, but _my_ bike hasn't.


awesome..home made?


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

martinsillo said:


> awesome..home made?


No, I actually found it in a bike shop in the Idaho farm country. Made by some welders somewhere in their spare time and marketed under the name Dirt King. Recently handed down from big sister, and just now big enough to ride it! I just realized that this might be one of the reasons that fat bikes now look "normal" to me, while every other bike looks anemic.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

iamkeith said:


> Does this count? First real snow of the year has arrived, but _my_ bike hasn't.


Duuuuuude&#8230; if they made an adult-sized version I would buy one!!! That thing ROCKS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

http://dirtkingusa.com/ They make 4 models, children, big kid, and adult! But they come at a price!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

JordyB said:


> http://dirtkingusa.com/ They make 4 models, children, big kid, and adult! But they come at a price!


Holy mother of crap!!!  Freakin-A-awesomeness!!! Thanks for the link! 

Oh wait, the website shows adults with mullets riding those things-do I need to grow a mullet to buy one?


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

8-10 inches of fresh snow fell in the Anchorage Bowl yesterday made for awesome riding today!


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Dang...I gotta get off my butt and get my Pugsley sold. I can smell my Fatback cookin'...

Anyone want first dibs on my 2010 Pugs frame or the Uma II wheelset?


----------



## Bikeman1724 (Jul 26, 2010)

My shiny new toy!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Love the trike! The wee cool dude will no doubt be after a Pug in a few years.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Got some nice snow last night:

Mostly the only bike tracks I saw were my own from 2 days ago.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

I remember years ago when I could go out after several days and still find my old tracks. That does not happen in Anchorage anymore. It only takes a couple of hours on most trails no matter what time of day before tracks are covered. I miss when winter bikes were such a novelty but it sure is cool to be able to ride packed singletrack soon after a snowfall.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Cool bike, Jordy. Black on white, very nice!!!*

We need a snow dump like that up north to cover all the ice from our last freezing rain episode. The riding is still pretty sketchy. What's the red cannister thingie?


----------



## donu (Oct 29, 2009)

*nice day...*

nice ride


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

yesterdays snowride,yep UK snow in November!, and just woke up to about 6-8" today! :thumbsup:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Plenty snow today. Started out ok, and then the snow began to pile on



Diverted to the local bike shop in the hope of bludging a cup of tea. They'd closed up and gone sledging 



The bike got heavier and heavier...



or maybe I was getting knackered 

A simple ride took hours longer than normal, and by the time I had the high point in sight it was getting dark.



Needless to say I hadn't brought my lights.

A few hours later after struggling through a track where the foliage had all collapsed onto the path under a deep layer of snow - I wasn't doing much cycling there - I saw the light



It was all downhill from there


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

The annual beer ride overnighter featured two Pugsleys and three ordinary bikes this time. Only the Pugsleys could ride the snow covered boardwalks. My log contains a small write-up about the outing.


----------



## rides2slow (Jun 18, 2007)

*1st Pugs Ride*

First ride on the Pugs.
Montana.
Great fun.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

velobike; sounds like a mini epic ride :thumbsup: 
i had a ride in deep wet snow today,not far, just a 2 hour loop close to home and was knackerd after!, it was warm despite the cold temperture,was places i got rolling ok though :thumbsup: 








was an amazing sunset here too!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

coastkid71 said:


> velobike; sounds like a mini epic ride...


In some places I realised that if anything went wrong no-one would find me until spring. And all within a few miles from home.

I'm pretty cautious, but I'm going to carry more gear from now on - a lesson learned.

BTW what pressures are you running now?


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Group of about 15 fatbikers did a group-ride up to the hillside and back last night.
Me on Blue Dot ducking under a tree. Photo by: Big Karma









The Frigid Bits Burn barrel blazing in full force!


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice, I can't wait to hit the snow on my Fatback.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*last ride before the snow...*


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

having fun in the desert!

















a short report on martinsillo's blog


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

velobike; im riding with 7psi front and 8psi rear in the larrys,they could go lower as steering still seems fine on tarmac but im finding i run out of low gearing before grip (alfine 8speed with 32/22) since swapping from the rear Endomorph,still running the rear forward pointing...

martin; your pics are such a contrast to everywhere else this now, and warm looking!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Waiting for sunrise...*

at 11 am. Days sure are short this time of the year. Finally got an inch of snow to cover the ice. Rideable, barely, without studs.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*One velo to another...*

Hey velobike, the previous post was not intended as a reply. I was enviously enjoying the pics of your pug in fresh snow and posted mine in the wrong place.


----------



## ak greeff (May 21, 2008)

little ride around the neighborhood and nearby lake with the wife and kid


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

coastkid71 said:


> martin; your pics are such a contrast to everywhere else this now, and warm looking!


:lol: I know...I guess 5 to 7°C must be warm for you guys riding on sub zero conditions


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

The rumors that you've heard about a fatbike race in Wisconsin are true. Unfortunately you have to wait a few more days for the details....but the date is going to be January 15th.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm testing DoubleTake to make some panoramic pics on my mac...here is one from the desert ride...stitching first and second on the left wasn't easy...my fault though...there is no much you can do if the pics were taken like I did:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

^^^ Nice! I would love to ride there right now. btw, the panorama I posted just a bit above yours is done right in-camera on my Sony NEX 5. Couldn't be simpler!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

ak greeff said:


> little ride around the neighborhood and nearby lake with the wife and kid


That looks like fun!!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

martinsillo said:


> having fun in the desert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. How far from home is that?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Nice. How far from home is that?


actually just one hour  
The wife can't ride these days so it wasn't going to be fair to wake her up early to see me going to ride...I'm thinking on going alone one day though...maybe taking a whole day to explore? :devil:


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Finally found some pics posted from the race so I actually have one to put here  :


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Southern Wisconsin's First Snow - Kettle Moraine State Forest - Southern Unit - Dom Le'Orange


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

20 vs 22


----------



## donu (Oct 29, 2009)

*Wild Ride*

first time out on the Mukluk


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Lucky you, no snow for me to ride on


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

So in this picture the rear brake cable routing doesn't really look all that bad.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Picture a track covered with deep snow, the trees bending over from the load of snow on the branches, a freezing mist making the detail on the lower slopes white out, the sun shining on a fatbike positioned to best advantage, but not obscuring the mountain range or the clear blue sky. A perfect shot.

Now picture the idiot who forgot to put the battery back in his camera....


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Hahaha.

I can see it clearly in my head


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

On that note, no pictures yet, but picture clear -12F temps, squeaky hardpack snow, and over 2 hours of singletrack known as winter night riding in Anchorage. COLD!


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Velobike said:


> ...
> 
> Now picture the idiot who forgot to put the battery back in his camera....


I thought you were taller.


----------



## gunnarsport (Feb 24, 2007)

~gomez~ said:


> The rumors that you've heard about a fatbike race in Wisconsin are true. Unfortunately you have to wait a few more days for the details....but the date is going to be January 15th.


Any more details about this?

Thanks,
Scott S.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

utabintarbo said:


> I thought you were taller.


I certainly felt very small...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

gunnarsport said:


> Any more details about this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott S.


The winner is going to get a giant impressive deerhide champeenship belt crafted by real bike artisans.....it might even have antler ball scratchers...

January 15th 2011 - LaGrange Wisconsin - Derby - Bonfire - Keg - Draft Choices - Teams - Snuggies - SnoBikes - Fun

Event Flyer coming very soon...

our beer sponsor










https://www.lakefrontbrewery.com


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Not scenic, but significant to me: this is home after my final commute from a job I've held for 5 and a half years... I've been waiting to switch jobs for a long time because I wanted the new one to still be within reasonable biking distance.

With gas prices on the rise, I still say it makes sense in the long run to try and be close to work.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree, traveling to work is terrible, it can turn an 8 hour day into a 12 hour day for many many people in the the Hamilton area who commute into the GTA for a job.

When I lived in Calgary, I lived one block away from work


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Drew Diller said:


> Not scenic, but significant to me: this is home after my final commute from a job I've held for 5 and a half years... I've been waiting to switch jobs for a long time because I wanted the new one to still be within reasonable biking distance.
> With gas prices on the rise, I still say it makes sense in the long run to try and be close to work.
> 
> ^ hey Drew, I like your bike! we've got a bit more snow in my 'hood though  . Taken today...


----------



## pooman320 (Nov 27, 2007)

Drew Diller said:


> Not scenic, but significant to me: this is home after my final commute from a job I've held for 5 and a half years... I've been waiting to switch jobs for a long time because I wanted the new one to still be within reasonable biking distance.
> 
> With gas prices on the rise, I still say it makes sense in the long run to try and be close to work.
> 
> View attachment 583243


Best reason ever for a new job. Whats money if your not happy.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

BlackCanoeDog, it hit Saint Paul after I woke up from a nap, heck yeah:

_What's this? Fellow fat bike tracks?_








_My first powder ride, I couldn't contain myself._


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

:thumbsup: fat bike night riding plus snow...I gotta get out and do that!


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

It is starting to look like winter. Currently 10-12 inches of snow and more on the way.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

^ Nice shot Outsider! :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*snow to sand....*

Not very often we have snow on our coast here in S.E Scotland...








full story on the blog...return tomorrow with the helmet camera`s


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

coastkid71 said:


> Not very often we have snow on our coast here in S.E Scotland...


You'll be in fatbike heaven - the best of both worlds


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol...i had the same once...went to park the pugsley and Oh oh....


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Three Amigos...*

...I'm no longer the only fat bike in town! 21 K today :thumbsup:


----------



## craig laing (Mar 11, 2009)

minnesota
today at the park across the street from my house.
25 degrees, sunny, and pretty sweet with 4 inches of fresh snow.

(crappy phone pic)


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

*Always a new day*


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

solo wandering in Wisconsin


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

3 hour ride today, and didn't forget camera


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Velobike said:


> 3 hour ride today, and didn't forget camera


Gorgeous!


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

MN River Valley...









Fresh tracks...









Sun...









And a beer...









Makes for a great day!


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Nothing too exciting here, except that I have *got* to get this Pugsley *dismantled and sold*...



*Soup Starter:*



EDIT: I have *got* to get this Pugsley CLEANED UP...and *dismantled and sold*...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

- cold on the road....warm in the woods


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like a dog had a go at your tire 

EDIT: Meant towards mangoman, gomez posted a moment before me.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Borgschulze said:


> Looks like a dog had a go at your tire
> 
> EDIT: Meant towards mangoman, gomez posted a moment before me.


No doubt. The sun warmed the goo just enough for it to bypass the fender and go straight to the frame. A nice problem to have.


----------



## Mesotony (Jun 15, 2004)

*Mudflats*

I was finally was introduced to the tidal flats by an Anchorage rider that lives nearby ( thanks Tim).

Beautiful day, looking North - long shadow at 13:00. Yes the days are getting short here in South Central AK. Not optimum riding today on the mudflats - tho' cold, 15 degrees F, the brackish tidal runoffs were still very soft...

The Pic: Pugsley, jumble sea ice, the bluffs of Fire Island, and I believe the Tordillos mountains.


----------



## ak greeff (May 21, 2008)

nice little ride today with friends!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like everyone's gettin' snow this year. just got back from a quick ride in the hills behind our house. This is a favorite beer spot of mine (our's).



Cheers!


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

First snow. Time for a spot of tea.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

my winter is so not so white


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Out and about in Nome...*

Great to see every one out and enjoying winter! The pics going up this weekend have been awesome.

I spent almost as much time on snowshoes this weekend putting in trail as I did in the saddle. Even my rides were 50 percent hike-a-bike due to dry, unconsolidated winddrift snow. But it's all good. Finally got some snow to cover the sheet of ice we got awhile back. In week or so the sled necks and mushers will have things packed down and more rideable. Superb weather this weekend, if you like it cold. Down to -5F and not too much wind. The backlit photo of the sun over the Nome harbor, where I stopped for a stop of tea, was taken just after noon (cheers mauricio!). Yes... the days are short.
vb


----------



## Blanman (Feb 25, 2004)

*Mukluk's first ride*

Just did my first snow ride with two friends on their Pugsleys. We rode in White Salmon, WA in the Columbia River George. Had fresh snow coming down with 4" to 10" on the trail. What a blast!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Blanman said:


> Just did my first snow ride with two friends on their Pugsleys. We rode in White Salmon, WA in the Columbia River George. Had fresh snow coming down with 4" to 10" on the trail. What a blast!!!!!!!!!!!


 White Salmon... we'll have to hook up sometime! I'm in Yakima. Theres 4 fat bikes here now (two of them are mine but I usually don't have any trouble finding a rider for my extra). You guys ever get up this way?


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

awesome pictures, i cant wait to start adding my own once my fatbike arrives.......


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

This is what a forest Tri-Pod looks like 

Couldn't find a decent spot to mount my gorilla-pod onto.. so I made a tri-pod out of logs and branches.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

No snow yet here, but its cold enough. Here's where our fatbikes took us. First some trails like this.



Then some trails like this.



Which brought us here.



Where we saw stuff like this...





....and this, poor little guy, wandered off from his pond and probably had no idea what he was heading into. No place for a turtle.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Cool stuff ICJ! Where is this? We have small areas of "Juniper Dunes" scattered around the desert areas of eastern Washington and Oregon. Haven't rode 'em yet but they're all on my list...


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*Christmas in Spenard**

A new Fatback for my wife for Christmas.

*It's an Anchorage thing.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

A couple from the UK


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Started sleeting up here - hopefully it will change to snow shortly, otherwise all our lovely snow will be gone.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

A big ass storm heading through Saint Paul right now... it's being forecasted as very large. We will see, but just in case, I wanted to get out there before it was bottom-bracket-deep.

http://dillerdesign.com/random/bike/snow/


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Our snow has gone 

Still now for some mud fun


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

The cold weather continues.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Yup, our snow has gone, but it won't be long before it's back...


----------



## Shamus275 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Finally I have SNOW!!!*

After 6 months of inpatient waiting and wanting of snow I finally have enough for a proper Christening of Pug Speedman (that's what I named my Pug). Seems where I live is the last place in Michigan to get snow and until last night the snow total was .30 inches while 60 miles west there's 18+ inches of snow on the ground!

Anyway, here's a pic of the first snow ride of the season! I live half a mile from the White Pine recreation trail that runs 60 miles in length (I'm right in the middle) and links hundreds of miles of snowmobile trails in the winter time.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kev-Bot (Jun 7, 2010)

Another GR Pug? I had no idea.

We'll have to get a group ride together!

Kevin


----------



## Shamus275 (Nov 4, 2008)

Kev-Bot said:


> Another GR Pug? I had no idea.
> 
> We'll have to get a group ride together!
> 
> Kevin


"BR" Pug, I'm north of you!

I wasn't aware there was more than me and you on this side of the state...a group ride would awesome!


----------



## johnni1968 (Apr 29, 2008)

I love the colour of your Pug, I can empathise with your inpatient waiting, over this side of the pond we currently have snow but no fat-bikes!! My Pug's not due to hit these shores until Feb/Mar by which time all our snow will be gone! :'-{


----------



## Shamus275 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Johnni and MiniTrail! I had the orange done just after the initial build because I couldn't stand the baby poo brown color. I love the purple too and contemplated going purple but wanted something a little...brighter! Here's one more.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ak greeff (May 21, 2008)

beer can and camble lakes


----------



## ak greeff (May 21, 2008)

try this again


----------



## mtnbikerx (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice pics, they really summarize the fun of riding in winter.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Burning daylight...*

It was great to get out while the sun was up after a week of riding in the dark. Finding time to ride when it's light can be a challenge with 3-4 hour days. Not that I saw the sun today, with the low clouds and light snowfall. Still, it was a nice day: calm with rising temps. Minus 3F yesterday; today it warmed from +8F to +15F during the three hours I spent riding along the Nome River, about 20 miles north of town.


----------



## Just The Tip (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

single digits in the big whiskey


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks John @ Speedway Cycles 

First ride today in the snow, and I loved it to death.

Took the wife along with me, on her Ragley mmmBop with 2.5" rubber, and damn that bike is super hard to keep up with the Fatback.

We swapped bikes a few times, but mostly we rode our own bikes, she had to take a nap when we got home because she was so tired from working so hard sliding all over the place with the little tires.

We rode across a large open field, more like I said we should race... and it took her easily twice as long to get across, the fat tires just glide over the fresh powder, and her tires just bite in and bog down.

I love this bike so much 

Hopefully I can get some riding pictures tomorrow... then it's off for "Christmas Vacation" in Saskatchewan without my bike 

Socks courtesy of John, thanks for keeping my feet warm


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

First real snow-ride today. Absolutely loving this bike so far.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Just The Tip said:


>


hey JTT!!... yours? where is this setup explained?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

*First Fat*

First Fatbike, stock Pugsley.
Will need to make some changes, but couldn't pass it up for the price to get a great winter starter rig.

Just did a shakedown around town. Lots to learn.
Coming from a cross bike with 35mm Nokians, to a SS with the Extremes (will keep this on standby all winter for lake riding), now to the Pugs.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Beachride at weekend and lots of tennis balls washed up along the tideline  

009 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Visions of a mammoth floating tennis academy doing a Titanic were dashed by the realisation that some people's retrievers aren't very good at their job.


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

coastkid71 said:


> Beachride at weekend and lots of tennis balls washed up along the tideline


I've found loads of those along the beach here. I believe they're used as cheap net floats. Edit: A friend who fishes lobsters tells me that the sponge balls are common tub/tank plugs.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

I love this thing. Such a great commuter!


----------



## gomadtroll (May 2, 2009)

Finally remembered to take my camera on my ride. Then the batteries die, oh well ..here is a couple of shots. Campbell tract in Anchorage, awesome place ,close to home. 4"'new snow last night over a good base.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Borgschulze said:


> Took the wife along with me, on her Ragley mmmBop with 2.5" rubber, and damn that bike is super hard to keep up with the Fatback.


Sounds like another Fat bike in your family's future!

And to everyone else... you make me wish I lived near snow.


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

To Much snow


----------



## gomadtroll (May 2, 2009)

headhunterracing said:


> To Much snow


Nice lights, someone needs to break trail


----------



## Way (Sep 22, 2010)

My week old Pugs. No snow in Los Angeles but some neat coast rides at the base of Palos Verdes. Nothing epic like Alaska, but a lot of fun!!


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Two Pugs on the top of Mt. Sheldon, the highest point in Macomb County, Michigan.

While that sounds impressive, it's only about 920 ft. above sea level. .


----------



## Shamus275 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yea!!!! More Michigan Pugs!!!! Gonna have to organize a ride this winter.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

At last I can join in on this thread.

My first fat bike UK beach ride. Video to follow





































It rode over/through deep sand that would even be hard to walk on.

I love it:thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

lovely...that muk looks good on sand!
.
.
.
.
(that front brake cable/wire needs some cutting )


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn! Forgot the required tire-track shot!  

Though it was pretty powdery at 10F. Not good for tracks.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad you finaly got your bike John :thumbsup: 
1st UK Mukluk?
Beachriding is ace eh?
look forward to some film


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Only semi fat but then again we have no snow where I live.

Frankensheep AKA Sheepenstein:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

longest ride to date. still breaking in the pugs and tweaking things. 12 miles in some new snow. a bit on sloppy pavement - but 90% of it off road. breaking trail is pretty surreal - especially when there is a great base. finding trail is another matter.


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

finally rolling :thumbsup:


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

More from Weesconsin!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

first real ride on my new Pugsley, first time owner, man these bikes are a absolute blast to ride!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

My wife bought a Mukluk!

I was astonished:

She mentioned she wanted one Thursday night. That floored me enough as is...

Friday morning, I called around, Freewheel Bike had two left, one of which was a small! They built it Friday, and we picked it up this morning.

_yesssssss_


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow! Has she got a sister?

Oops, just remembered, already got a wife


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

She does have a sister, pretty cute... but she's not insane, unfortunately.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

my pug is now over 5 years old
its gone thru untold sets of brakes, chains, cogs, etc...

just this week I replaced the chain after about 1000 miles, which kind of blew my mind
hoping that the cogset would still match
but no luck
rode it yesterday around Ft. Ord, and it jumped in a couple of gears, so its with a new chain.

the BB isn't the best any more, I doused it in WD40 trying to smooth it out.

a new Howitzer BB is sitting in its box, just waiting for a new crank.
these days, my bikes are eating parts!


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

I love how you love your bikes.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*Snow in Holland*

My salute to all fatbike riders in the World!! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Mine saw its first snow/mud action last night and today...










Too bad all the trails are closed... only nasty fire roads to ride.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Vinny on Richards Revenge @ Kettle



Frank (FishMan473) on Bermuda @ Kettle


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Pictures from today, second ride on the Pugsley and I'm lovin the bike!


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

A. Nony Moose said:


> finally rolling :thumbsup:


Very Cool looking.:thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great pic Tommy! :thumbsup: 
Im `wheelie` enjoying this 2nd dumping of snow here 


68268_482689741961_566761961_6468589_7953597_n by coastkid71, on Flickr


016 by coastkid71, on Flickr


011 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm so jealous of you guys with the snow and actually riding...I've been off the pugs lately due to lots of weekend compromises...in fact, I think my rides on it for 2010 are over


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

Santa's Pug!!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

*X-Post*

Pugsdozer Surly-CAT Decal Set First Draft
thoughts?
linky


----------



## Shamus275 (Nov 4, 2008)

Maybe you should make some "Pugapillar" stickers! Is the big "CAT" the head badge?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

yep...that would be the head badge...I could ask for a custom one now that I think about it...hummm :devil:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Excellent stickers my Friend  :thumbsup:


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

a white pugs might have just disappeared out here today


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Excellent stickers my Friend  :thumbsup:


 

shamus asking about the head badge made me think about getting something like this.

will ask the gifted artist in the family to design one art for me!

the custom stickers will be less than $15...I just need to give the guy the right sizes


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice decal set. I l;ike that you used the Caterpillar font throughout.
Is the single CAT decal for the headtube, or are you sticking with the original?
Edit: whoops, should have reloaded the page! Headbadge it is.


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

Finished build today with pedals and bash guard


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

~gomez~ said:


> a white pugs might have just disappeared out here today


That is just one cool Pugs!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

headhunterracing said:


> Finished build today with pedals and bash guard


Awesome JR! Looking pretty sweet. Its twin should arrive on Christmas Eve. Let the wrenching begin!!!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Sadly, I have no recent winter fatty shots. Sold the Pug, trying to source a Mukluk, with out a ton of luck...yet. So here's some summer shots!

we had a pugsley team do the 24 hours of Wausau this past summer. 6 man team, and we got second in class. Certainly was awesome killing dreams that weekend.






Plus one winter shot.


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Full fat and half fat hanging out together.


2010_1222fullfathalffat0007 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I suppose in a few months, a very dusty Jones will be on eBay


----------



## Futon River Crossing (Jan 28, 2007)

This one won't be


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Velobike said:


> I suppose in a few months, a very dusty Jones will be on eBay


That ain't never going to happen.

I only buy and ride bikes.

I've not worked out how to sell them yet.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

singlespeedstu said:


> ...I only buy and ride bikes.
> 
> I've not worked out how to sell them yet.


Oh dear, another one.

My attic is full of bikes...


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

a foot a snow one day 40 degrees and rainy the next... fenders are a good thing!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

~martini~ said:


> Sadly, I have no recent winter fatty shots. Sold the Pug, trying to source a Mukluk, with out a ton of luck...yet. So here's some summer shots!
> 
> we had a pugsley team do the 24 hours of Wausau this past summer. 6 man team, and we got second in class. Certainly was awesome killing dreams that weekend.


One of your racers passed me, it was at that time I realized it wasn't all about the bike! Now I own a Pugs!! GREAT JOB:thumbsup:


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

rottendan said:


> a foot a snow one day 40 degrees and rainy the next... fenders are a good thing!


Love those fenders! If you don't mind me asking who makes them and where did you score them?


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

bdundee said:


> Love those fenders! If you don't mind me asking who makes them and where did you score them?


 thanx bdundee. the fenders are made by a company called "the". I'm using there front dh fender split in two. they are available at universal.
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/index.php?category=699


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Pics from Wednesday. 12-22-10




























Who says Pugsleys cant fly?


----------



## mtnbikerx (Jan 30, 2004)

Great pictures! Di you use a self timer (wow) or have a wingman?


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

mtnbikerx said:


> Great pictures! Di you use a self timer (wow) or have a wingman?


Thanks, I have been riding by myself lately and working on video's, there's no way anyone else would put up with me stopping and setting up angles from multiple cameras.
I must confess the pics are stills from video shot in HD.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

enjoyed a nice 15mile ride today inbetween snow showers.

i really like this bike!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Its great eh? :thumbsup: 
see you got the classic `big print` pic


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

dirtrider6 said:


> I must confess the pics are stills from video shot in HD.


No shame in that dude.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

fresh snow. interesting working through the steeps and the deeps. drifts over semi-packed trail caused plenty of washout.


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

Out on the trail in Wisco:



(stabbed into the snow adjacent the plowed trail...)


----------



## Rugbyroy (Oct 14, 2004)

MauricioB, what's that rear fender you're using? Looks nice!


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

Rugbyroy said:


> MauricioB, what's that rear fender you're using? Looks nice!


Thanks! It's a motorsports trials front fender that I got off eBay from a seller called Viking Motors. Search for "Viking Trials Fender" and it'll pop right up.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

*12-23-10*

Pictures from today


----------



## KrateKraig (May 7, 2007)

Maiden voyage of the Mukluk...

First picture is from the car on the way to the bike shop.



A fun ride...


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

MauricioB said:


> Thanks! It's a motorsports trials front fender that I got off eBay from a seller called Viking Motors. Search for "Viking Trials Fender" and it'll pop right up.


How did you mount it?


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

dirtrider6 said:


> How did you mount it?


Drilled two very carefully located holes in the fender and fastened it into the 907's chainstay and seatstay bridge fender mounts using two SS capscrews, two fender washers and some nylon spacers.

You can see the chainstay bridge mount here:



I'll snap a few photos and post them if I get time...


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Off til Jan 3rd... hoping to get A LOT of miles in before then.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*Finally*

Well, I finally got out to do a snow ride. I had a lot of fun and got a great workout in. More snow is on its way here in Massachusetts.:thumbsup:


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

enjoyed a nice sunset over the local cycle ways, just me and my dog.

a great way to work off my xmas lunch!


----------



## KrateKraig (May 7, 2007)

It Fits!!!


Using a Fork Up adapter...


Side view...


A view from the pilot's seat...


----------



## ratch (Jan 11, 2009)

singlespeedstu said:


> That ain't never going to happen.
> 
> I only buy and ride bikes.
> 
> I've not worked out how to sell them yet.


Phew, i thought it was just me 

I need to work out how to sell bikes.................

or maybe just buy a bigger garage!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Fatties R Fine Group Ride*

My wish for a group Fatbike ride came true today, four of us on Fatbikes with one behind us on a regular MTB who shot the pic for me. The guy standing next to me is Mike Flack, maker of "Moose Mitts". Fun ride at Maybury State Park today, the snow was in great condition making some of the hills tough, and really made having Fatbikes the best choice for riding today.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Good ride today.


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Steve Balogh said:


> My wish for a group Fatbike ride came true today, four of us on Fatbikes with one behind us on a regular MTB who shot the pic for me. The guy standing next to me is Mike Flack, maker of "Moose Mitts". Fun ride at Maybury State Park today, the snow was in great condition making some of the hills tough, and really made having Fatbikes the best choice for riding today.


So bummed I couldn't make this one today.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

utabintarbo said:


> So bummed I couldn't make this one today.


I'm sure we'll get another going, hope the snow holds out, especially for another four-day weekend next week. Today was perfect Fatbike conditions. Mike and two of the other guys who swapped the other loaner had never ridden a Fatbike in the snow before. Another guy that was behind us on a 29r said he still had a tough ride even with four of us packing the trail down.

We were talking about doing a "Metro North" trail next, is Addison open in winter?


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

2010_1226fullfathalffat0016 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Evolution

December 27th - Evolution by 
Nearly There by Johnclimber, on Flickr


Best of Both Worlds Snow to Sand by Johnclimber, on Flickr


DSC00328 by Johnclimber, on Flickr


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Pic from the ride at Seven Tubs on Sunday.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

dirtrider6 said:


> Pic from the ride at Seven Tubs on Sunday.


How does that fender combo work for ya dirtrider? I'm thinking of using the crud-catcher in the front, but your placement is rather nice too.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Out on Lake Mary


----------



## MAVERICKHOSS (Dec 17, 2005)

Half Fat!


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Steve Balogh said:


> I'm sure we'll get another going, hope the snow holds out, especially for another four-day weekend next week. Today was perfect Fatbike conditions. Mike and two of the other guys who swapped the other loaner had never ridden a Fatbike in the snow before. Another guy that was behind us on a 29r said he still had a tough ride even with four of us packing the trail down.
> 
> We were talking about doing a "Metro North" trail next, is Addison open in winter?


It's open, but likely to be tough sledding due to little foot traffic. Even a little bit helps a lot.

I'll have to scout it out soon.


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

On a ride between Middlebury and Shipshewana in Northern Indiana, I found the Pugsley attracted the attention of both Humans and others....










Lots of attention!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

That Geo Guy said:


> How does that fender combo work for ya dirtrider? I'm thinking of using the crud-catcher in the front, but your placement is rather nice too.


The front fender I found hanging on the wall at Main Bike World, it is by Sunny Wheel Ind. Co. model FLINGER , it makes the Topeak I bought last year look like a joke, much wider and super heavy duty mounting brackets, and hardware. I did have to switch the front and back due to the size of the tire, it was rubbing a little.
http://www.flinger.com.tw/MUDGUARD.html

I had the crud catcher in the propper place, but when I got the front fender I had to move it.
Haven't really rode in any slop yet, but I'm ready for it when I do  , I do think the cable for the front derailer was rubbing a little on it near the end of the ride, maybe I have it to tight, I'll have to take a look at it. If that doesn't work I'll move it to the other bike.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Maverickhoss*

What frame bag do you have?


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

One day after the blizzard and some real tough going without any packed down snow.


----------



## skyerose123 (Aug 6, 2007)

saltyman said:


> enjoyed a nice 15mile ride today inbetween snow showers.
> 
> i really like this bike!


Hi great bIkes. Was thinking about getting a fat bike for the beach however our winters seem to be getting worse as well. So are you a Jones Geordie or a Mukluk Macum (never thought I would say that!). Any way great bikes, how did you order the Mukluk? Appreciate your advice as I am considering pulling the trigger on one. 
Thanks


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's a couple of shots from this morning at Swanson Park in Bellevue, NE...


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

Man, that thing can climb Chris.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

skyerose123 said:


> Hi great bIkes. Was thinking about getting a fat bike for the beach however our winters seem to be getting worse as well. So are you a Jones Geordie or a Mukluk Macum (never thought I would say that!). Any way great bikes, how did you order the Mukluk? Appreciate your advice as I am considering pulling the trigger on one.
> Thanks


im a geordie through and through :thumbsup:

i ordered from bikeman way back in september......

http://www.bikeman.com/

$1500 for the bike, $70 shipping......took 5 days when it was in stock to get to the UK then a week or so to get to my local depot who kindly took another £250 custom charges!

theres only 3 i know of in the UK, and no talk of releasing them over here direct, hence i ordered from the USA.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

chrisgardner73 said:


> Here's a couple of shots from this morning at Swanson Park in Bellevue, NE...


Squirrel Pug!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

skyerose123 said:


> Hi great bIkes. Was thinking about getting a fat bike for the beach however our winters seem to be getting worse as well. So are you a Jones Geordie or a Mukluk Macum (never thought I would say that!). Any way great bikes, how did you order the Mukluk? Appreciate your advice as I am considering pulling the trigger on one.
> Thanks


You can also get complete Pugs .

Example :- http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2011-New-Surl...=Road_Bikes&hash=item3363a42ad1#ht_1667wt_905


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mark at `The Bike Chain Edinburgh` has got a complete 16" pugsley in and there getting more :thumbsup: yep complete pugs for sale here in the UK  
http://www.thebikechain.co.uk/Surly-Pugsley-Bike-16-201011300214/

And this is just the start...


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

coastkid71 said:


> Mark at `The Bike Chain Edinburgh` has got a complete 16" pugsley in and there getting more :thumbsup: yep complete pugs for sale here in the UK
> http://www.thebikechain.co.uk/Surly-Pugsley-Bike-16-201011300214/
> 
> And this is just the start...


GOOD NEWS


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Fresh snow on the commute to work this AM!


----------



## Big Hustler (Jan 29, 2009)

*Fatback with it's winter boots on*

Finally finished with winter set up.everything was selected and assembled by me (including the wheels,which was the first complete set i built myself) Thanks to Greg for his patience with me. and thanks to John from Speedway for his persistence with the shipping Company that kind of lost my package for a while. Speedway has a GREAT product and has recently shown to me that their customer service is on par:thumbsup: build is under 30 lbs


----------



## Big Hustler (Jan 29, 2009)

*My Fatback before the holiday fatting*

Heres a pic of the the bike in summer 29er mode


----------



## twangcat (Jun 4, 2008)

*Really like this idea*

I'm still in the pre-fat phase and I really like the idea of the multi-purpose fat frame. I have a Niner MCR set up with a rigid carbon fork (Exotic) that I use for commuting, paved bike path, and fire road riding. I probably can't realistically take on a fourth complete bike by adding a fatty, so the idea of being able to change out wheels as a means of multi-purposing a frame is very appealing :thumbsup: Now if I could just find the finances for a Ti Fatback...

Cliff


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

We got some of last weekends east coast storm. Heavy, wet snow, about a foot of it. The next night the winds shifted and cold air blasted out of Canada. The result was about 3 inches of hard crust on top of the softer stuff. Hard enough to ride on. I expected this bike to handle snow well, but to be able to ride right over untouched snow, floating on the crust was just, well, amazing. I guess this wet cement nor'easter snow is good for something. :thumbsup:


----------



## jkaber (Nov 12, 2006)

Here are some pics of this mornings ride.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

jkaber said:


> Here are some pics of this mornings ride.
> 
> Sweet Spot, Nothing like first tracks through the woods!


----------



## Element6 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Something out of the ordinary*


From MetaMorph


From MetaMorph

Will post more when I've had a chance to ride it a bit. 
Dave


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

*2 pugs, a muk and a trio of dummies*

From the cold, deep snow of montana. Loving the Fat Bikes.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

jkaber said:


> Here are some pics of this mornings ride.


I think its funny you are wearing Keen SANDALs! :eekster:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> I think its funny you are wearing Keen SANDALs! :eekster:


That's what I wear too. Better and warmer than boots for me.


----------



## jkaber (Nov 12, 2006)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> I think its funny you are wearing Keen SANDALs! :eekster:


They are actually keen winterport boots. They are like having keen sandals wrapped around a boot.......very comfortable.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

jkaber said:


> They are actually keen winterport boots. They are like having keen sandals wrapped around a boot.......very comfortable.


Cool, I didn't know something like that existed.


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's my Muk, courtesy of the boys at Golden Bike Shop and my riding guru. Swapped out the stock saddle and stem for some white/silver colors to mix in with the downtube "Salsa"


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

jkaber said:


> They are actually keen winterport boots. They are like having keen sandals wrapped around a boot.......very comfortable.


I love the Winterport boots. Didn't know guys were riding in them until I started reading this forum. I've worn them for the last couple of years anytime its cold out and now I'm riding in them. They work great all around.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Last year's last ride...


















... and this years first.



















More snow during the night made the trail conditions challenging.


----------



## mtnbikerx (Jan 30, 2004)

*Last ride of 2010*

Perfect conditions for a snow bike ride. 15 inches of snow three days ago, 20 degrees last night and 43 degrees today! Very unusual for that temp in a Maine winter.


----------



## dman21 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yesterday I took my Mukluk on its maiden voyage. I rode blown-in minimum maintenance roads in northwest Iowa. I will return home to west central Minnesota tomorrow to hit the snowmobile trails.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Element6 said:


> Will post more when I've had a chance to ride it a bit.
> Dave


This should be interesting 

Hope it works...


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

Best Birthday gift Today...Three laps at local MTB Trail!


----------



## JSD303 (Jun 15, 2006)

Pics from last year (yesterday):

[IMG]https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5284/5310840956_ee711dd652_z.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5085/5310842462_9cbb068a97_z.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5290/5310254277_8dc00920d5_z.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5042/5310843746_8ca1e47ba4_z.jpg[/IMG]

Pics from today:
[IMG]https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5044/5313835646_901641481a_z.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5202/5313238475_dd184014f3_z.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5009/5313254289_0ed82bf297_z.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

December 30th - Biggest Crash EVER by Johnclimber, on Flickr

30 mins out cold and 3 days in hospital prove that *"Fat Bike Can't Jump"*

https://www.singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/best-wishes-to-johnclimber


----------



## Way (Sep 22, 2010)

Johnclimber said:


> December 30th - Biggest Crash EVER by Johnclimber, on Flickr
> 
> 30 mins out cold and 3 days in hospital prove that *"Fat Bike Can't Jump"*
> 
> https://www.singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/best-wishes-to-johnclimber


Oh man! Get well fast! All the best...


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

i heard about it.......are you ok now bud?

what was the damage to you.......and the bike?


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

saltyman said:


> i heard about it.......are you ok now bud?
> 
> what was the damage to you.......and the bike?


I'm OK(ish) with 3 brokem ribs lots of bruises and I was knocked unconcious for up to 30 minutes before the paramedics arrived on the scene, I shouldn't have tried to jump in flats:madman: And spent 3 nights over the New Year in hospital.

About the Mukluk all it needs is a bent brake lever and I think the Brooks saddle needs the rails un-bending a bit.


----------



## ratch (Jan 11, 2009)

Johnclimber said:


> I'm OK(ish) with 3 brokem ribs lots of bruises and I was knocked unconcious for up to 30 minutes before the paramedics arrived on the scene, I shouldn't have tried to jump in flats:madman: And spent 3 nights over the New Year in hospital.
> 
> About the Mukluk all it needs is a bent brake lever and I think the Brooks saddle needs the rails un-bending a bit.


Ouch, 3 broken ribs aswell !!:yikes:

Get Well soon fella


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

The fatbike transporter burnt out trying to get through the sandytrack today.


2011_0102fatnosnow0024 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr

and the only other fatshot from today.
Mrs ssstu out on the trail.


2011_0102fatnosnow0021 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hope you are better soon JC 

Our New Years day A&E MTB stack tally was one guy with a fractured femur and another with a dislocated shoulder !

Cheers,
Dr FG :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Pics from todays ride.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Potawatomi Trail*

From today's ride, Potawatomi Trail (Silver Lake Loop) at Pinckney State Recreation Area, Mi:


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

Cool. 

Where is that?


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

jddjirikian said:


> Cool.
> 
> Where is that?


My last post got filed under another thread of mine out of order, if you are referring to my latest post I updated the location:

Potawatomi Trail (Silver Lake Loop) at Pinckney State Recreation Area, Mi. Remains of an old Irish homestead in Michigan.

Thanks, I updated my post as I'm aware there is another Potawatomi Park/trail somewhere else in the US or possibly Canada.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

jddjirikian said:


> Cool.
> 
> Where is that?


How many times did you crash today Dave? Norm said at least 4........should have ridden with me, instead


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice two hour ride today. Mix of highway, beeler trails, and singletrack along the river. 11 degrees and sunny made for a beautiful day.

https://lh6.ggpht.com/_SoQ7WQjmEhg/TSE-8E4046I/AAAAAAAACyo/O9mDeAUVTdo/2011-01-02_11-42-51_231.jpg


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

My contribution to this topic:


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*A Grand Day Out*

On the beach...

__
https://flic.kr/p/5308937211

The old railway line...

__
https://flic.kr/p/5315579833

Just posing...sorry

__
https://flic.kr/p/5316167604


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

gbuckham said:


> Just posing...sorry







1:10 is for you.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

> My contribution to this topic:


Ahhh, in de Vloanders...


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

No, not the flanders fields.
'rond de kerk van riemst' fields  in da hood of south limburg.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

I went out for a short overnighter with a friend.


----------



## NateG (Mar 1, 2007)

*I'd rather be . . .*

. . . on a coffee ride, like this lucky soul I spotted on my way to work this morning. Looked like a perfect morning to be out! 

(Sorry for the low-quality phone pic.)

N


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

I've wanted to post here for while now. Here's a recent ride/hike. A lot of downed trees made for slow going. The dog and I were lucky not to get wet crossing the dam. It hasn't been cold for long enough. There's good ice out in the open, but not in the woods.


----------



## Element6 (Jan 4, 2010)

Finally a little snow to play in:

From MetaMorph


From MetaMorph


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Element6 said:


> Finally a little snow to play in:
> 
> From MetaMorph
> 
> ...


So how does that bad boy ride? Pretty cool looking.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

ThreeD said:


> So how does that bad boy ride? Pretty cool looking.


I agree! Super neat. Looks like great fun!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow CLONG, is that stuff any deep? Might want to consider carrying an ice pick.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Clong:

what rims are you using?

I like em


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> Clong:
> 
> what rims are you using?
> 
> I like em


Hundies from ChoppersUS. The tire's pretty snug in the Pugs' stays, but I really like them.


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice ride on crunchy snow.


----------



## JSD303 (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice snowy ride this morning.

[IMG]https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5208/5340458546_a72e82c5b3_b.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5121/5339848605_4d9e70f57d_b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## digibud (Sep 21, 2009)

*wife's new pugs*

without further ado...


----------



## slvander (May 19, 2010)

*Fat Tire Ballerinas*

This is our Fat Tire Ballerinas (ad hoc biker gang in Whitehorse, Yukon). As you can see, a lone male snuck onto our group ride.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Couple of pics from Saturday's ride, we finally got some snow!


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

slvander said:


> This is our Fat Tire Ballerinas (ad hoc biker gang in Whitehorse, Yukon). As you can see, a lone male snuck onto our group ride.


A bunch of bike chicks cycling together. I'm not sure if one should envy or pity that lone male.  :lol:


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

utabintarbo said:


> A bunch of bike chicks cycling together. I'm not sure if one should envy or pity that lone male.  :lol:


C'mon, man.....an ad-hoc gang of biker chicks from the Yukon!

Luckiest Man in the Arctic Circle!

just say'n...


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

~gomez~ said:


> C'mon, man.....an ad-hoc gang of biker chicks from the Yukon!
> 
> Luckiest Man in the Arctic Circle!
> 
> just say'n...


I second. Lucky dog.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Carver Semi-Fat*

Finally got out on my new Carver Semi-Fat setup on Sunday. Rode a rail trail and some powerline doubletrack for a few hours, lots of fun! Details on the bike are in a new thread I just started, enjoy:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Gingerdamous (Sep 10, 2008)

slvander said:


> This is our Fat Tire Ballerinas (ad hoc biker gang in Whitehorse, Yukon). As you can see, a lone male snuck onto our group ride.


I have never wanted to shift from the far East coast of Canada to the Northwest as bad as I do right now . . .


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Finally got my Fatback together and took it for an arroyo cruise. Seldom get snow here, so sand/gravel is the plan:


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Enjoying the moment.


----------



## joshspice (Dec 11, 2010)

*Custom Pugsley*

Single-speed Pugsley with:
custom drilled FlatTop 100s
2 Larrys
Specialized 2.3/3.0 Presta tubes
Rolf spoke design
custom Apocalypse Designs frame bag
31 lbs










www.joshspice.com


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

I've just realised that I've not posted anything on this thread, so here goes...

Ice flows on Aberlady beach, East Lothian.









Wreck of WW2 midget submarine at same location.









Some gratuitous posing with the Pugsley


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

My Surly 1x1: semi-fat, very muddy:


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

Below zero centigrade is too cold for toes, or not?
What about balance? It looked to me as to unstable that I stopped thinking about it...

I thought about similar built but I bought at the end http://mur.rajce.idnes.cz/PUG/ and bent I use only in lower snow http://mur.rajce.idnes.cz/2009-12-19_Modranska_cyklostezka/ [-14°C, Schwalbe IceSpiker, the same Answsers You have]


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

Drew Diller said:


> Wow CLONG, is that stuff any deep? Might want to consider carrying an ice pick.


Sorry, I missed your post.

Nah, not very deep and I was close to home. Worst case I would have to wade in to rescue the dog, then go home wet. I definitely considered the possibility before moving on.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

~gomez~, I never tire of looking at your bike. Just sharp.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Drew Diller said:


> ~gomez~, I never tire of looking at your bike. Just sharp.


Agreed. Love the look of that thing.


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

mangoman said:


> Agreed. Love the look of that thing.


:thumbsup: x3


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

*The sign says!*










Cheers,
Steven


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Love the green fatback. Looks great!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

wadester said:


> Finally got my Fatback together and took it for an arroyo cruise. Seldom get snow here, so sand/gravel is the plan:


Hmm&#8230; same exact colour treatment I had speced with my order through Speedway&#8230; :skep: Looks nice!


----------



## ShivaSteve (Jan 15, 2004)

*Checking in from Norway*

Most of these are taken on or around our "farm" in western Norway. I've only recently purchased the Pugs and unfortunately conditions have not been ideal; either very deep, powdery snow or slick ice on all of the trails and service roads. We have some better hard pack conditions today but it is coming down fairly thick at the moment, so I am on my way out the door!



Pugsley on tractor duty



The road down to our boathouse.



From our dock. No rideable beaches here!



Signposts for cycle route 1, also part of the North Sea Cycle Route.



Tough going in all the fresh powder.





And time to turn around at the water's edge.


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

joshspice said:


> Single-speed Pugsley...


I can't stop looking at this build.So hawt. Thoughts on the newest double-wide rims? Any ride pics?


----------



## Zeitlupe (Nov 21, 2010)

gbuckham said:


> I've just realised that I've not posted anything on this thread, so here goes...
> 
> Ice flows on Aberlady beach, East Lothian.


Gary, great pictures. Would you mind posting information about your fenders?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*A post trail treat...*



















*Cheers!
BCD*


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Slow going this morning... fresh snow. Had to see how / where I could ride.
Almost easier in the woods without having anyone walked or skied where I needed to go...


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Blizzard conditions yesterday in Southern New England. Spent the day shoveling and snowshoeing. This morning brought bluebird conditions. Here's the Fatback in its native environment.


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

2011_0115bridgepics0027 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


2011_0115bridgepics0029 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

From yesterday. This morning we are finally seeing some compression on the really fluffy snow from the last few days...


----------



## wingbatwu (Dec 12, 2010)

Just got back from a night ride in a snow storm.

Crappy cellphone camera makes this photo almost artistic looking


----------



## digibud (Sep 21, 2009)

*on the flats with my pugs*


----------



## MrMostly (Jan 5, 2011)

*Mighty White*

Plenty of snow to play in


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

MrMostly said:


> Plenty of snow to play in


Now that is a white pugs.:thumbsup:


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

2011_0116fatmud0033 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


2011_0116fatmud0036 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

print by OldKlein, on Flickr


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Zeitlupe said:


> Gary, great pictures. Would you mind posting information about your fenders?


Fenders are actually manufactured for trails motorcycles. I used one on the front and two spliced together on the rear. More details here


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Saturday I started out at the Garden Drive in, there were some footprints in the snow, but it wasn't packed down, and was really slow going.









I fought through the pain in my knee and after a few miles it went away, I stopped at the old Train Station.









Old Train Bridge across the Creek.









An Antique International Farm Tractor.









S.C.I. Retreat









A stop at a boat launch.









Would you believe there was a guy out on the River in a Canoe! 









I found a Million Dollars on the side of the road! 









I made it 8 miles one way, had a cup of Coffee and what tasted like the best Bannana Nut Muffin the World! Then the long trek back to the truck.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Does that front fender fit turned round the other way? Seems like it was give more coverage from road slop coming up if the longer bit fit under the down tube.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

bmike said:


> Does that front fender fit turned round the other way? Seems like it was give more coverage from road slop coming up if the longer bit fit under the down tube.


I tried it the other way, and it was so long it was rubbing the tire, I'm thinking about bending the bracket just enough so I can mount it the right way.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

MiniTrail said:


> he probably said the same about you on the bike! :lol:
> 
> ]


Your probably right!
There was a older gentalman getting his daily walk in at the boat launch, he noticed the guy on the water first, he said if he falls in I aint going in after him!

Nice pic of the old Pickup with the snow on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

2nd race on it today... most fun I've ever had having my ass kicked.

Don't think I'll be racing it much but it's still a blast.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

Spent an hour riding on Lake Mendota here in Madison today. Need to adjust my layering some more.

Probably going to take off the front rack and put on some Epic Designs bags for storage. Had a blast out there today!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

7daysaweek said:


> ...most fun I've ever had having my ass kicked.


:lol: I got mine kicked today too!



wasn't so pleasant or fun though  a rear flat in km 8 of 30 made it very unpleasant...you got some mud too eh?...I never tried that until today...the added weight on Larrys wasn't pleasant either.

Action pics weren't shoot with my camera...will try to get them tomorrow.


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

12 Miles today! trail was rutted but over all nice day to ride.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

A few miles in to a short Saturday trip.










Moo










I waited as I ate some dried cranberries and granola, but no Marmots came to cross.










Close, but so far... Actually, not that far. Just a few miles left.










Ahhhh... Maroon Lake and the Bells. Not many get to see this spot in the winter.


----------



## JSD303 (Jun 15, 2006)

That is so sweet, Frosty! Can I pick your brain about the Bar Mitts? If not, no biggie, and thanks for posting those pics. If so... Would you buy those Bar Mitts again? Trouble getting in/out or shifting? What temps do you ride with them on the Pugs? I've seen so many brands - and home made versions - just confused about what would work well here in CO. Thanks and peace.


----------



## jkaber (Nov 12, 2006)

JSD303 said:


> That is so sweet, Frosty! Can I pick your brain about the Bar Mitts? If not, no biggie, and thanks for posting those pics. If so... Would you buy those Bar Mitts again? Trouble getting in/out or shifting? What temps do you ride with them on the Pugs? I've seen so many brands - and home made versions - just confused about what would work well here in CO. Thanks and peace.


JSD, I don't think you need them for what we ride. A couple weeks ago my fingers were still toasty in my Pearl Izumi Amfibs after 4 hours of below zero. But what you do need are some of these:


----------



## JSD303 (Jun 15, 2006)

Heh... I agree, for the most part. But there are times, when I'd prefer to not have bulky gloves and might prefer the mitts. Like -22 with wind chill...

And what am I supposed to get.. the XTR brakes.. or the grips.. or the bar? I might call up James (BS) and ask him if he can make me something sweet... I'll ride this stock one for a bit and see what I would change.


----------



## nzumbi1 (Sep 2, 2007)

Went out on Sat & Sun


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

JSD303 said:


> That is so sweet, Frosty! Can I pick your brain about the Bar Mitts? If not, no biggie, and thanks for posting those pics. If so... Would you buy those Bar Mitts again? Trouble getting in/out or shifting? What temps do you ride with them on the Pugs? I've seen so many brands - and home made versions - just confused about what would work well here in CO. Thanks and peace.


Thanks JSD.

Pogies are great. Bar Mitts are a very good brand. I like the neoprene. I can ride without gloves at zero, but not for long as the tops of my hands get a bit cold and the neoprene rubs back and forth on that spot. With a small set of North Face Windstopper gloves, I am cooking at any temperature. I have used them in (-21F). I would buy them again. I like them alot and they are my first pair. Moose Mitts are also a valued brand. They have a bit more space for some food and a pocket for a hand warmer I guess. They also have a shell that people believe would stand up to trees and such a bit better. Too much for me. I can put a sleeve or two of cliff blocks in them. Carried my sunglasses in one a bit the other day, but they got in the way after a bit.

No trouble shifting and braking as you can just wear your standard mountain biking gloves. Nothing gets in the way for Gripshift anyway. I can't see triggers being an issue. I went over the bars on Saturday going pretty fast. I came out of the Mitts just fine, but did leave a glove behind in one. That would be typical for my "system" as the gloves I use are intended to come off very, very easy. I have it so I can choose to pull my hand out of the pogie with the glove or without the glove based on the circumstances. No issue with getting your hands stuck. They are also great for braking as that can be troubling with bigger gloves. I find they are great for commuting as well. I use the same gloves that I use for hours of riding in -20F and for commuting in the morning at 25F. They stay on the Pugs all winter.



And all that aside, they are just sort of fun. They are people pleasing. They will add to your "hardcore level" street cred. More people will say, "Man, you are crazy!". "Hey everyone, this guy over here is freaking crazy!"

:thumbsup:

Too many words... I best throw in another pic.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

JSD303, I love my Bar Mitts, but they're very temperature dependent. Are you at less than 20F often? I had a buddy take my bike for a spin while at an ice race the other day, he thought they were electrically powered =P

Hand/shifting maneuverability is plenty with thin full finger bike gloves on.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

I think jkaber was guiding you to the Paul Thumbies.... :thumbsup:


----------



## schmenzer (Nov 3, 2009)

*Snowy Day in Milwaukee*

Had my Schlick North Paw out on the trails along the Milwaukee River today. It was a beautiful day with fresh snow.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Whoa dude... super cool. Nice first post! Sweet Schlick!

:thumbsup:


----------



## JSD303 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks, Frosty... Great info and review.

martinsillo - I added Paul Thumbies before I ever brought the bike home! Done and done!


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Frosty, nice pics and a great landscape you have there.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

A trip to the postie, across the lake on MLK day.


----------



## JSD303 (Jun 15, 2006)

Drew Diller - Thanks for the mitts response. Much appreciated. I kinda figured there would be days they would be way overkill - and days in CO where they would come in handy. I think the fact that they can go on and off the bars pretty quickly would make them useful and a great thing to pack in my uber camelbak just in case.

gomez - I never tire of seeing your Pugs - clean and beautiful. Those Mitts look awesome, too. I'm thinking about throwing racks on the pugs for fenders and for carrying stuff. I usually use a big camelbak when riding, but I could see distributing some of that weight front and rear on racks could be useful. 

Fat bikes rule!!!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

I too recently bought some Bar Mitts,not that it is often that cold here to need them in Scotland (-18C during the freak cold snaps) but for wet weather riding on Beaches, 
Damp wet days on the coast feel colder than dry frosty -C days,
I can just wear thin liner gloves and have toasty hands, there ace :thumbsup:


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

purple~pugsley~postage


----------



## jkaber (Nov 12, 2006)

martinsillo said:


> I think jkaber was guiding you to the Paul Thumbies.... :thumbsup:


I was talking about the bars from Groovy Cycleworks...but the Thumbies are a must have too.


----------



## 7HVN (Jun 25, 2004)

*Snow optional...*

Here's my "Mud-luk" in the middle of a 40 mile 4700 footie day in sunny Norcal


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

you got to love wheelies!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:

I never seem to be able to pedal hard enough to lift the front high enough. I know it's a timing thing but I always get it wrong.

The closest I got was while drunk.


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice ride near my house yesterday before the rain today.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wheelie`s are indeed ace :thumbsup:


68268_482689741961_566761961_6468589_7953597_n by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Slideshow from our trip last year on the old Dawson trail, part of the Yukon Quest.






Biking the Old Dawson Trail in winter from Paul Christensen on Vimeo.

From Paul C: http://yukonfrolics.blogspot.com/2011/01/more-video-fun.html


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

*Fresh Tracks*

Makin 'em.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

A beautiful southern desert day. About 40F start, nearly 60F by end of ride. In the first shot you can see the road I rode back (just above stem) and the arroyo full of deep soft sand I was floating blissfully along. Trailhead is at the right end of the closer line of rocky hills.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

The winter continues...


----------



## slimhazy (Oct 13, 2009)

*I feel fat in New York City*

Crappy cell phone picture:










Overlooking the Lasker Ice Rink, on top of Harlem Hill in the North Wood of Central Park. It was almost like not being in a city of 8 million people for a while this morning...

Kinda-fat bike:








Surly 1x1=11
24" Large Marge Rims
Felt Berm Master tires, 24x3"
Red: MUni pedals, Oury grips, THE fender, Salsa QR seatpost clamp, Surly 1x1 hubs, bottle cage & Pake top tube pad (a little salute to hipsters).
GoPro HD cam mounted to the stem, but I haven't had a chance to mess with the videos I took yet.

Lessons learned for today:
- too much air in tires
- I ride for 2+ hours but all of the grime comes from the last 2 blocks to my apartment
- need another bottle cage


----------



## DekerfTeamST (Jul 25, 2008)

*First Ride*

New Pugs and new to Fat Bikin'. 2 hr.'s and 14 miles of a mix of logging roads, snowmobile trails, snowshoe trails, and pavement. :thumbsup: Temp. was a balmy 8 degrees.


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

Boom Island?


----------



## KrateKraig (May 7, 2007)

Slow going with 5 inches of fresh powder...


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Joydom in the snow


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

2011_0122attentionwhores0001 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

I had some good pics from the last few days.... but my crappy digi-cam disagreed with -30f and is having issues.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)




----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Great pics as usual*

You live in a beautiful area with what appears to be great mix of wilderness and urban amenities. Thanks for getting out and sharing it with the rest of us.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

veloborealis said:


> You live in a beautiful area with what appears to be great mix of wilderness and urban amenities. Thanks for getting out and sharing it with the rest of us.


Thanks and Cheers! It was a gray day, but toted the camera along none-the-less :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Some pics from today.


----------



## johnni1968 (Apr 29, 2008)

Blairadam forest, Kelty, Scotland - Sunday morning dog walk/ride..

Initially bought as a single-speed, but now fitted with gears! The fat tyres make a real difference as to what I can ride and what I've got to walk/push! I mainly follow the horse trails which are usually churned up. With the Pugsley I can clear section which I normally sink up to my rims on the 29er. Not played about with tyre pressures too much, but there is definitely an increase in grip. The dog enjoys our trips into the woods too!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

johnni1968 said:


> Blairadam forest, Kelty, Scotland - Sunday morning dog walk/ride..
> 
> Initially bought as a single-speed, but now fitted with gears! The fat tyres make a real difference as to what I can ride and what I've got to walk/push! I mainly follow the horse trails which are usually churned up. With the Pugsley I can clear section which I normally sink up to my rims on the 29er. Not played about with tyre pressures too much, but there is definitely an increase in grip. The dog enjoys our trips into the woods too!


aka: "pugsley crawl" = goes over most anything


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*73F in Monterey*

the last couple of weeks have been simply phenomenal with highs in the 70's
today 73F

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/64891517


----------



## KrateKraig (May 7, 2007)

The Farmer called... He wants his tires back.
I think I need to get a straw hat to wear when I ride this bike.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

KrateKraig said:


> The Farmer called... He wants his tires back.
> I think I need to get a straw hat to wear when I ride this bike.


or a different saddle.


----------



## KrateKraig (May 7, 2007)

Sweet!
You think they got any in carbon fiber?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> the last couple of weeks have been simply phenomenal with highs in the 70's
> today 73F


Yes, totally uncommon for the Monterey area this time of year! On the 17th we (the boys and I) took the wife for her Skip Barber driving school class, it was 80°F in the infield/pit area!!!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*From today's ride*


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

My camera still isn't playing along out on the trail, but here's one at home with "the good camera." All ready to go for the Arrowhead. I'll have some food and a few other things on me under layers, but other than that everything is tucked away on the bike this year.


----------



## capefeartrailrider (Nov 13, 2006)

Finally got to take the new Pugsley out to hit the trails yesterday. I now understand what everyone has said, you just can't help but grin from ear to ear when riding this bike...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

G-reg said:


> My camera still isn't playing along out on the trail, but here's one at home with "the good camera." All ready to go for the Arrowhead. I'll have some food and a few other things on me under layers, but other than that everything is tucked away on the bike this year.


really nice looking dressed pugs!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

A couple from Yesterday's ride. First ride since I managed to stuff Larry in the back on my Carver 29er.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

bmike said:


> really nice looking dressed pugs!


Yes! Very clean and nice.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

SE Wisconsin


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

G-reg said:


> My camera still isn't playing along out on the trail, but here's one at home with "the good camera." All ready to go for the Arrowhead. I'll have some food and a few other things on me under layers, but other than that everything is tucked away on the bike this year.


LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Got out last evening to a small suburban trail which is about 3.5 miles from my house.

The arrows really help with the snow









An old crane left in the flood plane to rust away. Some local "artists" have made sure it was noticeable.









An overlook on the mostly-frozen Clinton River









The requisite tire track shot :thumbsup:


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

utabintarbo said:


> The requisite tire track shot :thumbsup:


It can't be helped


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

utabintarbo said:


> ...The requisite tire track shot...


Larry Endomorph wuz here!


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Did a nice long, relaxed ride to the beach today. Weather was worse than forecast, but it didn't keep me in. I love my fatbike.


----------



## Elderberry (Dec 8, 2010)

First time I've actually had fun for more than two weeks riding in the winter! Thanks pug.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Elderberry said:


> First time I've actually had fun for more than two weeks riding in the winter! Thanks pug.


What's the make/model of shifter ya got there, Elderberry? Looks like a Shimano bar-end model with different colored parts.


----------



## Elderberry (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh, that ol' thing? Just a set of cheap SunRace friction thumb shifters I found after scouring the parts room at the shop. Not sure of their year of manufacture. They've actually got a really positive ratchet feel. We'll see how long they last.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Saw this mostly fat Surly 1x1 outside of Spyhouse Coffee on Nicollet ave today, for you Minneapolis people.

Dude mounted it kinda like a fixie and I reacted in this order:  :skep:


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

I've been using those same shifters on my Big Dummy year round for 2 1/2 years now. I love them! I have some similar ones on my K Monkey that came off an old Huffy. I've been using those for over 3 years.

Thumbies are like cockroaches.... you can't kill them :thumbsup:



Elderberry said:


> Oh, that ol' thing? Just a set of cheap SunRace friction thumb shifters I found after scouring the parts room at the shop. Not sure of their year of manufacture. They've actually got a really positive ratchet feel. We'll see how long they last.


----------



## Elderberry (Dec 8, 2010)

^Yeah, I s'pose there's not much that can go wrong. Been diggin' em so far. It's weird when I get on any bike with indexed triggers, now. I just wanna yank that chain around wherever I want, but am restricted by The Click.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, drives me nuts on the Pugsley trying to shift the front der and it won't drop down to teh granny or catch the middle ring going back up. First non-thumbie shifted bike have had in a few years.



Elderberry said:


> ^Yeah, I s'pose there's not much that can go wrong. Been diggin' em so far. It's weird when I get on any bike with indexed triggers, now. I just wanna yank that chain around wherever I want, but am restricted by The Click.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Definitely moving my Shimano thumb/bar-end shifters and Thumbies to the Fatback. :thumbsup:


----------



## Elderberry (Dec 8, 2010)

Dooooooooooo It.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Drew Diller said:


> Saw this mostly fat Surly 1x1 outside of Spyhouse Coffee on Nicollet ave today, for you Minneapolis people.
> 
> Dude mounted it kinda like a fixie and I reacted in this order:  :skep:


that is a FTMN's 1x1 copy!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

kettle at night ala gnome vision


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

this one from Ventura, Ca


----------



## Elderberry (Dec 8, 2010)

Gomez, that looks like an awesome time.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Is it me or are SPD's endo's completely bald, and what the hell is going on with that boat? Is that some kind of pirate vessel with a minuteman up front and some guy with a whip in the back seat? I think your pugs is more seaworthy. Friggin California  JK btw


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Elderberry said:


> Gomez, that looks like an awesome time.


Snow and nightriding go together like coffee and donuts.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

icecreamjay said:


> Is it me or are SPD's endo's completely bald, and what the hell is going on with that boat? Is that some kind of pirate vessel with a minuteman up front and some guy with a whip in the back seat? I think your pugs is more seaworthy. Friggin California  JK btw


It looks like a tandem with 2 outriggers...:skep:
And i think i can see a bottle/jug of rum behind the 2nd person.


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Todays little bimble round after work.


fat heightpoint by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


hanging around again by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


hanging around by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Late start, frozen front mech (or shifter, I answered the call of nature on the front derailer twice to no avail - so middle ring for the ride!), frozen Camelback hose, then leaking Camelback. Quite a few snowmos out. Really loud brakes on the Pugs. I'm guessing they need a cleaning after the car topping salt / spray. But they were really loud today, disturbing the peace in the forest (until the snowmos came through...)

Lots more to learn about winter travel. But all good.


----------



## Snow leopard (Jan 6, 2011)

SelfPropelledDevo, how do you like your Surly racks?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Snow leopard said:


> SelfPropelledDevo, how do you like your Surly racks?


I think my Pug is now 5 years old, and I've had the racks set up for just about the same.

they are really freaking strong.
I have zero complaints
setting up the front rack was kind of interesting 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=179026

racks vs frame bags
it really depends on what you want to carry

honestly, the racks I have just sit.
but I have a hard time wanting to sell them, I know the shipping would be stupid, and then next thing you know... I'd probably want them back on The Pug...

Nice Racks are killer


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Quick shot commuting home...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

I am Jack's smirking revenge


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

Just got it today.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Tripower said:


> Just got it today.


I like your 'Vette. Is that a 1970? 71? 72?


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Found a little sunshine on the commute home today.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

1969


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

Beach after much snow in NY.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Nice. Finally a pic of a bike being ridden. I was starting to think this was the _*fatbikes leaning against stuff*_ thread.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Took a ride today started off at Kirby Park.*









*A Fire Trucksley*










*Rode through the park, then hit up all the trails behind the park*.

*Words of wisdom.*










*Down by the River*









*Shhh be very very quiet, Pugsley Tracks*










*By the Train Bridge.*



















Went out to the end of the Dike by the Cross Valley, rode the Dike back, then went over Main Bike to see Chuck, and get my Salsa Q.R. for the Pugsley.

Cannon by the 109th Armory.


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

tscheezy said:


> Nice. Finally a pic of a bike being ridden. I was starting to think this was the _*fatbikes leaning against stuff*_ thread.


Lol, some more:


----------



## PC68 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Park City, Utah*

Pugs in Park City


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

took a ride down monomoy island yesterday. now that the sea ice has set it it's passable at any tide. good fun


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice ice, I can't wait to get over there and check it out.


----------



## PC68 (Jun 7, 2005)

*group of pugs*



PC68 said:


> Pugs in Park City


group pugs ride


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Pug-a-lug.

Loaded up with a little unplanned Rasta style.










Gotta get it set up... get set up before the area gets dark. The temperature will drop 30 degrees in an hours time after the area becomes engulfed in shade. It took longer to get to the spot than usual due to huge snowfall. Still have much to do, and the snow isn't even solid yet... much post holeing and repairing of post holeing was done while setting up and sorting and snowshoeig for some firewood. WooHoo... the luxury of a fire will be nice indeed.










Go gadget go! Good thing I brought the snowshoes to stomp the snow so it could sinter up, but it was a lot of work. The snow is 6 feet deep. Deep, endless snow really adds to the issues of the day.










:thumbsup:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

is that a megamid?


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> is that a megamid?


GoLite Shangri La 3


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Love the GoLite tipi!!! I have a green Hex 3.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Mojoe said:


> Love the GoLite tipi!!! I have a green Hex 3.


I am liking it. If you put about 20 snow stakes in it, and let them set up for several hours, it will hold tight in a decent storm... It is a little different than what I am used to, but it is big and light... even with the floor.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

FrostyStruthers said:


> I am liking it. If you put about 20 snow stakes in it, and let them set up for several hours, it will hold tight in a decent storm... It is a little different than what I am used to, but it is big and light... even with the floor.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I've been using Kifaru, an 8 man, 4 man, and ParaTarp, all with stoves, for at least 7 years now... great shelters.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> I've been using Kifaru, an 8 man, 4 man, and ParaTarp, all with stoves, for at least 7 years now... great shelters.


I am interested in a Kifaru stove (small)... Are you still using one? (I stumbled into your YT channel doing Kifaru research) I would have to have a pipejack sewn into the GoLite, but I believe it could work great.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

FrostyStruthers said:


> I am interested in a Kifaru stove (small)... Are you still using one? (I stumbled into your YT channel doing Kifaru research) I would have to have a pipejack sewn into the GoLite, but I believe it could work great.


the stoves are great.
having a heat source inside a tent with venting and all that...
is a completely different camping experience
not to mention you can pile rocks around/ontop of the stove
dry out clothing, etc...
its crazy


----------



## schmenzer (Nov 3, 2009)

*Down by the Riverside in MKE.*

A nice January Ride!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

From today's ride:


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

tscheezy said:


> Nice. Finally a pic of a bike being ridden. I was starting to think this was the _*fatbikes leaning against stuff*_ thread.


It's hard when your almost allways riding by yourself.

Here's a couple from Yesterday.


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

tscheezy said:


> Nice. Finally a pic of a bike being ridden. I was starting to think this was the _*fatbikes leaning against stuff*_ thread.


Unfortunately, as fat bikes are still relatively rare, it is often difficult to find others to join on rides, and it is really difficult to take a pic of one's self while actually riding. So in most cases, you'll just have to put up with the leaning fat bike look. Sorry.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

A few more from Sunday.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6135384/?s5

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6135381/?s5

I'm at the Library and can't right click or view page source.. so links to Pinkbike had to be posted.

I've been commuting for a week on some snow covered trails to work every day, and love it!

Spotted this rack in the used rack pile... and it fits dead perfectly on the dropouts without any stretching/squishing.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Borgschulze said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6135384/?s5
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6135381/?s5
> 
> ...


Can you confirm if it is the pr-1 ?
http://www.filzer.com/products.php?id=88
Cause it looks like a nice one, and if it fits that easily.....:thumbsup:

Tnx !


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

I would say that's it!

It's not a flimsy rack either, and if you're keen, could probably bolt/weld on some reinforcements for side to side flex if you want to overload it a bit.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

dirtrider6 said:


> A few more from Sunday.


Nice, saw 6 sleds and teams out 2 weeks ago when I did a ski... scouting an area to ride.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Borgschulze said:


> I would say that's it!
> 
> It's not a flimsy rack either, and if you're keen, could probably bolt/weld on some reinforcements for side to side flex if you want to overload it a bit.


Thank's for confirming this.
Now i have to find a seller in the EU, or try to order one in Canada.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

fat-bikes leaned against vintage chevy hot-rods thread


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

Pretty gnarly storm heading through Wisconsin right now ... 30-40mph winds, icy snow, drifting like mad out there. Started out the ride from work by walking through a series of 4' tall snow drifts a little after 6pm. This photo taken on my last stretch before home after we closed down the shop early tonight.



Downright EERIE out there now. Massive winds, can't see more than 10 feet out my windows. Should be rather interesting tomorrow - a lot of the city sounds like it's shutting down!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Taken in Whitehorse, Yukon on the weekend:


Couch jump by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

My weekend rides....


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Elderberry (Dec 8, 2010)

^Did you actually ride 'tween those logs? That's awesome.

Rode with a buddy on his SS mtb with 2.3's. He was fine on the super packed stuff, but when the going got a little looser I pulled away and took the opportunity to get a rad photo of the Lake Street bridge. You can see him walking just to the right of the tree in the center.








Then bombed some stairs.








All in all a good time.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Stairs? Heck, I don't even see the plateaus between the sets of stairs =)


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Too deep in places... but good fun now that a friend picked up the last Pug in town.


----------



## Elderberry (Dec 8, 2010)

Drew Diller said:


> Stairs? Heck, I don't even see the plateaus between the sets of stairs =)


True. More of a slope, I s'pose.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

That's the fun of it, in winter you get what seems like a new trail.


----------



## jkaber (Nov 12, 2006)

First ride with my new 27" Groovy Ti Luv Handles. I have to say that I had more front wheel control into today's soft snow.


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

University of Wisconsin campus in Madison. Not where one would usually expect a fatbike, but this location is right near the lake.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

MauricioB said:


> University of Wisconsin campus in Madison. Not where one would usually expect a fatbike, but this location is right near the lake.


Is it possible to hit the lakes yet? We get a crust of hardpack to ride on? I'm itching to ride across!


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

That Geo Guy said:


> Is it possible to hit the lakes yet? We get a crust of hardpack to ride on? I'm itching to ride across!


Some places are rideable, but they're mostly a pretty miserable mess at the moment. A couple inches of crust on top with several inches of really soupy slush underneath. The ice cover is plenty thick under all that. Hoping the cold will firm it up this week, and that the warmth next weekend will collapse it and maybe re-freeze. Time will tell.


----------



## Elderberry (Dec 8, 2010)

Drew Diller said:


> That's the fun of it, in winter you get what seems like a new trail.


Indeed. On this ride we hopped off the paved path and it took me probably a half mile to realize that I'd ridden this particular trail before. Best winter ever!


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

Myself and one of my Fatback's made a showing @ Stupor Bowl 14. Did not race but did a few stops for fun and then at a check point.


----------



## Elderberry (Dec 8, 2010)

^Very nice. Did you get deep in the mayhem or mostly observe? I did the latter at one of the stops in South MPLS and it was pretty nuts.

I've never seen that thing in person, and that's a shame. We should fix that. Ride sometime?


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

I just did the ride from One on One to the start,then rode with some up to NE.
I ride Theo alot this time of year..I will PM contact info


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

I love using this bike as a daily commuter ...



Next day off is Wed. Going to see what kinds of adventures can be had then.


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

got bored, so i built a couple rollers and a berm. 

















half-a snow pump track





snow berm


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

View on Black Background


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

jkaber said:


> First ride with my new 27" Groovy Ti Luv Handles. I have to say that I had more front wheel control into today's soft snow.


I'm liken your luv handles


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

*From today*


----------



## slvander (May 19, 2010)

*Pugsley Fail + Pugsley Love*

Some good weekend pics...


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

snowbike camp with Jan Kopka (winner of Iditarod 2007)
http://mur.rajce.idnes.cz/2010-01-21_Kopka/
http://mur.rajce.idnes.cz/2010-02-18_Kopka/
http://mur.rajce.idnes.cz/2011-01-20_Kopka/
Pictures are every time from many cameras and are nonsorted. These people were on fatbike mostly for the first time, so there are plenty of bikes and bike parts.

And my new PUG.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

Uff... And now the link:

http://mur.rajce.idnes.cz/PUG/

))


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

Went for a 3+ hour ride today. High was about 6-7ºF - getting out of the city was alright, but once I got far enough onto the State Trail that's been groomed for snowmobile use it was just a blast. I don't think the few people I saw out there expected to see a cyclist.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

cytoe said:


>


This is the Ti frame, right?


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

mangoman said:


> This is the Ti frame, right?


Yes.

And for posterity...


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

just another fatbike noob, and another pugs.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Had my own little crust cruise today, we've had a few thaw/freeze cycles and the last blast of cold air just froze everything solid, the best riding was the untouched stuff on the sides of the trails.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, _very_ nice posteriority on that last picture! :thumbsup: :aureola: :smilewinkgrin:



tscheezy said:


> And for posterity...


----------



## thirstywork (Dec 24, 2006)

*Not leaning against anything*

Steel 1X9


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

I saw it in the shop today Greg. Very sweet bike.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

That is gorgeous. 

Bikes just LOOK better with steel tubing.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

icecreamjay said:


>


Nice Ice!!


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

thirstywork said:


> Steel 1X9


That looks awesome


----------



## RENCRN8 (Dec 13, 2010)

thirstywork said:


> Steel 1X9


OK I want! Can I buy it?


----------



## Zeitlupe (Nov 21, 2010)

thirstywork said:


> Steel 1X9


Gorgeous bike. No front brake?


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

2011_0212clentride0005 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Zeitlupe said:


> Gorgeous bike. No front brake?


Or pedals ?


----------



## thirstywork (Dec 24, 2006)

I had some beat up demo pedals on it and decided to pull them for the pic. This bike was purpose built for someone, so no brake or front der. It will eventually get a chain guide, just didn't have the etype in stock.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

From Snow to sand...


082 by coastkid71, on Flickr

And a pug meets a pug... (Men in Black springs to mind...)


084 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

thirstywork said:


> I had some beat up demo pedals on it and decided to pull them for the pic. This bike was purpose built for someone, so no brake or front der. It will eventually get a chain guide, just didn't have the etype in stock.


I get your point.
And i already thought something like that.
It wouldnt look right, a cool looking brandspanking new bike with old and beaten up pedals.
Nice one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pug meets Pug pic Bruce :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

The Mukluk had it's first event today, after breaking 3 of my ribs, smashing my hip and my shoulder in a crash over the New Year, knocking me unconcisious for 30 mins and putting me in hospital for 3 days.

Here are some shots I found, The bag on the back was full of camera gear making it about 42lbs against CX bikes. I did a couple of laps and took loads of photos.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5438620807


__
https://flic.kr/p/5438621875


__
https://flic.kr/p/5438698985

Everybody what's a ride on my bike

__
https://flic.kr/p/5439247986
Not me

__
https://flic.kr/p/5439248092
Not me

__
https://flic.kr/p/5438641235
Not me

__
https://flic.kr/p/5438843921

Me again
http://www.sportsunday.co.uk/photo8599588.html

And the shots I took (no Fatbikes)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626032377994/with/5438843921/


----------



## KrateKraig (May 7, 2007)

Coastkid71, Pug meets Pug might be the koolest picture EVER! Sweet.

With a forecast of temps in the 34 to 52 degree range for the next ten days, this may be my last good snow riding session for a while. 

A beautiful morning.


Conditions were perfect on this snowmobile trail.


Here's a corny Mukluk shot.


Your standard obligatory fence shot.


A large tractor/truck drove thru the park. Its tracks were a blast to ride in.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Go Pro Pic*

From today's ride. Getting a little bit of a deep-dish aero rim with the help of the snow.


----------



## loOse1 (Jan 2, 2010)

*No snow here*

From my todays ride on my favorite Florida sandhill trail


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Given that I rode alone, no action shots to be had. So instead I have a few pics of some weird stuff I found on the trail....

A perfunctory "guard rail" for the XC skiers









Even though alone, I was kept company by some new "friends"...









These were to be found literally every 10 feet along all trails...









They apparently are put there by a young man whose main mission in life is to make that particular park more inviting. He also painted the abandoned crane I pictured earlier. He has been described by the Trail Coordinator, who is a local police officer, as "harmless, but weird". :skep:

Oh, OK. Here's a picture of the Pug leaning against my car...


----------



## loOse1 (Jan 2, 2010)

*take 2*

Florida


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

Spring Hole. (Leaning on snow)









Prevailing winds.









Companion.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

The cold weather is back.


----------



## brant (Jan 6, 2004)

Jumping 











__
https://flic.kr/p/5438843921


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Fat Air


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

pay no attention to the human riding the black GT


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

20 miles of beeler trails and gravel.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Mojoe said:


> 20 miles of beeler trails and gravel.


Beautiful day... beautiful shots!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Couple pics from today.

Berwick Power Plant










By the River










Man I was leaving some wide tracks in the snow!










A cool tunnel of trees.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*AK Fatbikes*

Seeing some more love for Alaskan Fatbikes in Michigan, met a new fatbiker at the end of my ride today with his new 907 Al. First 907 I've seen up close:



[/url]


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Tomorrow's a big day: I'm ordering a titanium Fatback frame.

EDIT: Thanks to Tim at Speedway, my 18" Ti Fatback is ordered. And decided to have Tim add some water bottle threads behind the legs of the Fatback steel fork.

Just added up the price of the wheelset-ouch. _But_...I'm selling 'em all to build "*The One*"-not "The Halfway."


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

For some reason I couldn't find the fatbikes leaning against stuff thread, so I guess I'll just post this here


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

CLONG said:


> Spring Hole. (Leaning on snow)


I still love those wheels! :thumbsup:


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> I still love those wheels! :thumbsup:


Ha ha, thanks. Me too.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Good bridge (made from highway guardrail ):










Bad bridge:





































Bear bumming hard:










Barny not bumming hard:


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

I had such a great ride yesterday... 10km on the local river when I was coming from work. It was a bit cold -18C and headwind.

At the end I could not move my body anymore cause jacket was so frozen


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Deep Snow Pugsley by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Miles Canyon Morning Ride by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## Rusty Piton (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everybody! I'm new to the site and thought I'd post my new Pug. I decided to make the jump after the insane snow storm we just got in chicago which was the first thing that's ever prevented me from riding(for one day).
Here it is on its inaugural ride, completely stock.








And here it is after I swapped out the grips and saddle, removed the giant outside chainring, mounted my CETMA rack and built ugly cloroplast fenders for it:








ps, some of you may know me as rudyluciani on Flickr.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Not sold it yet Salty?


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

its still here yep, riding it tomorrow.

yep, the rear wheel on my beta 250cc is the same size as my mukluk!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

saltyman
yep said:


> https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b263/rsalt/bike%20stuff/IMG_0412.jpg[/IMG]


Cool, another Trials rider.:thumbsup:

Front tire of my Pug compared to my Sherco 2.9


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

A couple from today's very windy ride.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wasn't in the mood for the backpack, so I threw the rack and bags on and went on a 15 mile exploring trip. Good day on the bike.


----------



## RENCRN8 (Dec 13, 2010)

It has begun.....


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

RENCRN8 said:


> It has begun.....


What finish is that?


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Low, frozen Lake Erie*

Lake Erie was pretty low and still frozen today:


----------



## RENCRN8 (Dec 13, 2010)

lancelot said:


> What finish is that?


Raw brushed and clear anodized....

I was expecting Polished Nickel, but I like this.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Today's ride.


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

RENCRN8 said:


> Raw brushed and clear anodized....
> 
> I was expecting Polished Nickel, but I like this.


Looks good. Make sure to post some pics once its built.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

I got out Saturday for 23 miles of gravel on the Pugsley. For a heavy bike, it rides great on gravel. I really only notice the weight on climbs. But then I carry a lot of gear with me anyway.









Bridge Shot









Beeler Trail









Deer antler









Bike at rest









Cedar River









Hey, those look unopened...









6 ditch beers rescued









6 beers in a bag









And then there were 5









Filthy, heavy bike...

Cheers...
Joe in Iowa


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Mojoe said:


> 6 ditch beers rescued


Sweet groundscore :thumbsup: Too bad its Bud light, but I guess when you find it in a ditch you can't be too picky.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

who asked for action pics?








Sorry I rolled out of the frame so fast...but hey...the remote control works!

Edit: Large:


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

Sunday


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

west yorkshire....note the max speed of 39.3mph i managed on a road section - scary!





































fixing the broken chain.....the only issue so far with the mukluk, though it has only covered 43miles since december.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Going home Thursday night!


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

At speed on route to the nearby beach


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Snowbike and Snowshoe Sunday

I strapped the walking poles to the bike.



















Strapped the Snowshoes to my backpack, and off I went.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

first no snow ride today, not to weird a trail bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Towbike in the heart of Europe*

The surface was hard like highway. Even on meadows I enjoyed less fun I expected. But still nice x-country skying.


----------



## Zeitlupe (Nov 21, 2010)

_And then there were 5

Cheers...
Joe in Iowa_

Ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

*Mopsi™ (Pug™ in english)*

Just finish my project, though it's still needs some modifications.
And brake fluids...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Very tidy


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

Beautiful; I think it needs it's own thread.


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

rmb said:


> Beautiful; I think it needs it's own thread.


Here ya go!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Zarni said:


> Just finish my project, though it's still needs some modifications.
> And brake fluids...


Mui Bueno!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Zarni said:


> Just finish my project, though it's still needs some modifications.
> And brake fluids...


Wow, I hadn't imagined the white and red theme working so nicely! Good work!


----------



## tlupfer (Dec 12, 2007)

playing in the snow by timlupfer, on Flickr


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

*A couple of pictures from the last snow.*

Cheers


----------



## Loewa (Sep 26, 2007)

...one of the sunny days, near Moscow


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Shoo, that second pic is making my toes freeze. :cryin: Please get some winter shoes or at least throw a pair of shoe covers over those vents.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

icecreamjay said:


> Shoo, that second pic is making my toes freeze. :cryin: Please get some winter shoes or at least throw a pair of shoe covers over those vents.


Could be worse, he could be wearing sandals....


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

It's amazing what you find on your old routes.

I ride along this track about twice a week, but haven't done it for the last month. So today I had new eyes and spotted this just off the track. Don't know how I missed it for the last few years. There's a small cemetery off to the right.

If your name is Davidson, this is where your clan chiefs are buried.



The snowdrops are out too


----------



## PC68 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Pugs in Utah*

Park City, Utah after snow storm.


----------



## RENCRN8 (Dec 13, 2010)

Built a couple Fatbacks tonight....


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Here are a couple of shots from a ride today. I was looking for ice to iceboat on. Too much snow for that but biking was good.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

icecreamjay said:


> Shoo, that second pic is making my toes freeze. :cryin: Please get some winter shoes or at least throw a pair of shoe covers over those vents.


 Thanks for the concern icecreamjay, I have a nice set of Sidetrack toe covers. I have a good system, I can ride down into the single digits before I add the covers. I wear sock liners (2 weights) and have socks of different weights for various tempeture. I have had great success with my system. I haven't needed the toe covers in a really long time, It rarely gets below five degrees here.

Cheers,
Steven


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Out for a lil spin with the Muk in Anchorage.. [URL="







[/URL]


----------



## wheelmanron (May 5, 2009)

What is the green bag inside your Carradice?


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

It's a Maxpedition 10x4 bottle holder with a Nalgene bottle inside. I though I might need extra water if I stopped to cook oatmeal.

http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/10-x-4-Bottle-Holder-7p574.htm



wheelmanron said:


> What is the green bag inside your Carradice?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

wheelmanron said:


> What is the green bag inside your Carradice?


first aid pouch


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a small first aid kit attached to Maxped bottle holder. I carry a small PSK in the first aid pouch.



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> first aid pouch


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Cruising the Chugach.

We started around dusk:



















It didn't take long before deep twilight settled:



















Barny channels her inner Todd Palin... brrrraaaaaAAAAAaaap!


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Taking pics in a mens' room is kinda creepy. :nono:


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

MiniTrail: https://cdn-www.i-am-bored.com/media/craigslistdivorcebike.jpg


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

From the Pugsley World Championships today....

Pug rear flat...









Big Fat Dummy









Apply some heat here.....









and here....


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Mojoe said:


> Apply some heat here.....


HOLY CRAP!!! :eekster: Is that going to hold up to the rigors of cargobiking??? Yeah, Surly f%&ked up when they designed the Big Dummy with no option of running fatbike meats, I agree, but I don't think there's enough strength left in that bottom section for proper cargobike needs. Looks incredibly badass, though! :thumbsup:


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*The crust is the best part...*

Nome has had plenty of snow this year, seems like a blizzard a week, but not enough traffic to keep the trails in shape for biking. The amount of time I've been spending on the road has had me less than thrilled. But the last storm changed all that. It came in wet and warm and on its heels was a big frigid high thats supposed to stay in place most of the week. Normally, rain on snow sucks, but when all that wet snow freezes into a nice rideable crust - who needs trails? Today's ride was pretty much point the bike in any direction and go. Not as good as the stuff tscheesy and barney had us drooling over awhile ago, but close (sans Kodiak's spectacular landscape). It was a grand day of 'sperimentin' and 'splorin'. Stuffed some qiviut (musk ox wool) I gathered last summer into the toes of my size 15 Columbias and was surprised how warm my feet stayed at -5 for 3 plus hours - without Neos. I may be on to something. I even ran into a herd of the wooly Pleistocene beasts. Heading out again tomorrow. Too much fun!


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I hear they lactate pink milk. Did you get close enough to find out? A water-bottle full would be enough evidence in my book.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Uh... Mission accepted.*



tscheezy said:


> I hear they lactate pink milk. Did you get close enough to find out? A water-bottle full would be enough evidence in my book.


It's the least I could do in exchange for the stellar vid you post here. A worthy goal for today's ride.

Pink, huh? Hadn't heard that. The closest I to one was years ago when a friend and I on snowmachines crested a hill and accidentally found ourselves in the middle of a herd. The herd ran off (too surprised to circle up I guess) and abandoned one young fellow with umbilical cord attached. He imprinted on my machine and crawled up in the tunnel, like he was under mom's skirt. Had to pull him out and it was hard to get him to stop following us.

Enjoy the Anchorage trails. Looking forward to your next release.
vb


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Today's ride had a bit of variety - including that rarely seen thing in Scotland - sunshine and no rain!

A new mini hydro-electric scheme


Old croft and Ben Wyvis


Remains of an Iron Age fort


Scottish bonsai is much bigger 


A pilgrim's well (St John the Baptist)


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

An onboard picture from yesterday.

The Mukluk handled some manmade trails brilliantly.


2011_0227viewfromthewok0003 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## nzumbi1 (Sep 2, 2007)

4 hours of crusty riding goodness


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

singlespeedstu said:


> An onboard picture from yesterday.
> 
> The Mukluk handled some manmade trails brilliantly.
> 
> ...


I watched your video, it was great. Is that a Jones H Loop bar? How do you like it? Thinking of putting one on my Pug.......


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

cowboygrrl said:


> I watched your video, it was great. Is that a Jones H Loop bar? How do you like it? Thinking of putting one on my Pug.......


Yep it's a Jones Loop in alloy.

I like it a lot. Seems much nicer that the standard H Bar. The rear sections are a lot longer and you get a lot more hand positions.

I'm a big fan of Jeffs bars though.


2010_1210newandold0001 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

cowboygrrl said:


> I watched your video, it was great. Is that a Jones H Loop bar? How do you like it? Thinking of putting one on my Pug.......


Y'know how some dude or dudette blows a fat wad of cash on some new Sparkly and gushes about how great it is...and ya kinda feel like all the gush is probably linked to the fact that Sparkly was just stupid expensive?

Yeah...

Well, the Jones bars, though expensive, aren't like that. Worth the money, in my opinion. My Jones Loop (ti) is the only thing that I'm keeping from my Big Dummy (yep, The Goat's for sale).

The Jones Loop is my favorite bar ever. OK, so I'm gushing a bit. 3 years riding with it gives me a bit o' gush room, I hope.


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

> Well, the Jones bars, though expensive, aren't like that. Worth the money, in my opinion.


And the alloy one isn't even expensive.:thumbsup:


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

A couple from Saturday.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## RMcjd (May 31, 2008)

*My one week old Fatback*

A nice sunday ride.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

*The trail less traveled.*

Getting comfotable on the Fatback.



















Cheers,
Steven


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

Sunday ice racing as the Famous GeneO races by!


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

sunny sunday cruise


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

_"The Dark Side of the Larry"_


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

*Sunshine, mountains, waterfalls and hot springs*

I'm a lucky man! This trailhead is 10 miles from my house, and then a snowmobile road takes me 10 miles up and in to the hot springs pool. (Sure feels longer on the way out though, after soaking and after the snowmobiles have loosened up the track.) Yesterday was sunny and beautiful, and I finally remembered to bring my camera. Why oh why did I wait so long to buy a fat bike? Hope the photos are as inspiring to you as they are me.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

a snow fat ride ending on a Hot Spring!...dude!...awesome!


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Snowbiking to hot spring is extraordinary. I would have nothing against that.


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn! :thumbsup:


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

From this weekend in Madison, WI...


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

MauricioB said:


> From this weekend in Madison, WI..


Hey MB from one Wisconsinite to another how do you like your 907? Mine is on order and getting excited. A lttle worried about summer and tight twisty single track with the longer chain stays.

By the way that is still one of the coolest 907's I have seen.


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

bdundee said:


> Hey MB from one Wisconsinite to another how do you like your 907? Mine is on order and getting excited. A lttle worried about summer and tight twisty single track with the longer chain stays.


I love it. The most fun I've had on a bike in years. Did the John Muir loop at the Kettles at the end of last summer and it did fine. The handling was a little sluggo, but that's not really what I bought it for...I'm a pretty serious winter rider. Easily kept up with my buddy who was on a hardtail 26er.

I think it's a good value, though I did go back and forth a little between this and the Alu Fatback.



bdundee said:


> By the way that is still one of the coolest 907's I have seen.


Many thanks! :blush:


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks I went back and forth as well. Had a Pug so the parts will cross over and 907 answered my email and Fatback didn't. I have my Epic for fast summer but I love my Fatty and just want it to be a capable summer bike as well. I would like to take it on the last lap of the Wausau24 this year (if the time doesn't matter).
Thanks for your help........Bob


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

MauricioB said:


> From this weekend in Madison, WI...


Two of the best winter sports in one picture! How cool is that?


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

iamjealous. great shots. thanks for sharing.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

From this morning. Woods after the rain and cold were nice. Almost able to ride my entire morning loop. 1 more day of compressing some single track and it will be sweet. And then I'll move on to some other sections and get them packed in.


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

Big Pink hit the trail last night in MPLS.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Spent all day yesterday stripping my 29er down to the frame and replacing components worn out in the StrathPuffer 24 hour. Looked lovely all nice and polished and I was really looking forward to taking it out today.

Got up, stuck helmet on, opened the shed, looked at the 29er and took out the Pug. 

Turned into a long day, several hours later I was here.


The traffic was horrendous though. I saw 4 logging trucks and 2 other cyclists in the day, must be what rush hour is like in the city.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Velobike said:


> Spent all day yesterday stripping my 29er down to the frame and replacing components worn out in the StrathPuffer 24 hour. Looked lovely all nice and polished and I was really looking forward to taking it out today.
> 
> Got up, stuck helmet on, opened the shed, looked at the 29er and took out the Pug.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great place to get lost for a couple of hours. Bummer about the traffic though.

Steven


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

new camera


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Sweet ride at Cape Cod National Seashore today. Surprised how much singletrack there is in the inland forests. Anyway we rode north over singletrack, powerlines and the Kings old highway (the part that isn't Route 6 now), an old dirt road from when we still had a king. Then we popped out onto the beach and rode south with a tailwind back to Marconi Beach.





And this is what the parking lot looked like  I love winter.



Then back into the woods for some more trails back to the truck.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

My first haul... free microwave from a co-worker.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

My chubby bike going home Monday!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Borgschulze said:


> My first haul... free microwave from a co-worker.


looks more like an UUber-TTrrrusster


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Haha, awesome.

He's such a good actor.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Borgschulze said:


> My first haul... free microwave from a co-worker.


Now you've started the fatbikes leaning on things while hauling stuff thread.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sometimes fat bikes don't even need brakes


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

*brakes not needed*



JAG410 said:


> Sometimes fat bikes don't even need brakes


Bents sometimes also: http://jurimir.rajce.idnes.cz/bahnem_Ricanska_21.8.2010/#38.jpg


----------



## Macbeth (Jan 13, 2011)

iamkeith. That is awesome.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

endo, a bit too confident on the second lap...


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

Morning ride with the gal


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like a great day for a ride.
I love the way those big tires allow her to balance there so well.


Cheers,
Steven


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

cinco de marzo


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Today's ride, a fire road cruise.

Gnarly tree, the sole survivor of the forest (every thing else had been chopped down) - why?



Good to see dry stone walls being restored


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

17" fell overnight.
And its still coming down fierce.

I made it about 5 miles. Cafe for a coffee and bagel, followed by helping dig out a few people trying to drive, then a stop at the bank to deposit some $$.

Crazy. Side roads were workable only in tire tracks. Main avenue nearby was plowed, sort of.


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

Finally, a photo of me. Downtown Madison, WI in the background. Excellent lake riding conditions this weekend...racked up 23 miles.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

From today


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Saturday at Moon Lake Park


----------



## capefeartrailrider (Nov 13, 2006)

dirtrider6: great pictures! I especially like the last one of the Pug on the teeter! That would be fun as hell!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

capefeartrailrider said:


> dirtrider6: great pictures! I especially like the last one of the Pug on the teeter! That would be fun as hell!


Thanks!
It was tough getting up enough speed in the soft snow to cross the Teeter Totter, what a fun day.:thumbsup:


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*You can't have everything...*

Crappy pics from a great ride. Crust is holding up pretty good, but plenty of soft pockets that make you wish for hundies. When snow is blowin' those tripod placed every 50 yards are the only way to stay on the trail.


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

I couldn't find "Nightly fatbike pic thread", so I post these pics here. 
I try to capture the Milky Way, but there was too much light pollution.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Zarni said:


> I couldn't find "Nightly fatbike pic thread", so I post this pic here.
> I try to capture the Milky Way, but there was too much light pollution.


a very cool shot!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Brilliant night Pix :thumbsup:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

We had a drop of snow today.



This is from the same spot as one I posted the other day


There's a whole mountain hidden behind that hill.


Probably lose it all tomorrow, there's going to be sleet but it should be followed by heavy snow.


----------



## 96gfjoshua (Dec 1, 2008)

Put a duc32 on it. really nice how light and stiff the fork is. Pic on the lake too.


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

Bombing around Minneapolis, "It's a Pug's life" SS Pug with Sinz cranks
Dont ride this one to much...Not sure why its a blast!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Our recent snow disappeared, but then we got lucky, so I was out the door like a shot


----------



## 96gfjoshua (Dec 1, 2008)

good looking bike velobike. how do you guys get the pics to that size? here's a couple i took today with my phone (i'll get my dslr out next ride). All of our snow melted and the rocky river bed I usually ride was 5' under water


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

A Fat wheel from Cyclemonkey.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Berkeley Mike said:


> A Fat wheel from Cyclemonkey.


wow! its purdy


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

*Still winter*


----------



## RENCRN8 (Dec 13, 2010)

Water bike...


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Fats Day*

*Three Fats on the Suby!*

























































































*Water is draining from a beaver dam that is almost a meter higher than the trail! Winter is on the wane*


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

I guess I'm not riding the bridge to North Dakota today. No footprints in the snow crossing the river either, so I didn't even bother trying. Warm temps coming this week, and record floods are expected later this month, so they raised the bridge to keep it out of the water.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

from saturdays ride.


----------



## yxan (Oct 3, 2008)

a super dry bike ride  fun non the less.


----------



## surlyoldman (Jun 4, 2006)

*The Fugsley*

Here is my addition... I built up from parts I had laying around. I call it my "Fugsley".


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*Knik Glacier Today*

It's still winter here! Pictures by Tom Schmid. 20 mile round trip to get to the glacier. 6F at the start 26F at the finish. Perfect day. Studs would have been nice on the lake ice but Fat was good everywhere else.


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Forgot to post these from the other week.

A rather moist ride.


Fatblokeonafatbike by sheldonattwood, on Flickr


The Moses bike by sheldonattwood, on Flickr


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

singlespeedstu said:


> ...A rather moist ride...


Fatbikes don't half kick up the moisture when you get them rolling


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

There's some great pictures on this page. I even like the fugsley. :thumbsup:


----------



## VT Mike (Jan 12, 2004)

*Smuggler's Notch*

I used a mono-pod and the 10 sec timer for a few self portraits to go along with the "bike standing up on it's own" photos.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

VT Mike said:


> I used a mono-pod and the 10 sec timer for a few self portraits to go along with the "bike standing up on it's own" photos.


I'm no good at the self-timed ones.

Loads of photos of half a back/front wheel 

Need a camera with a remote.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Here´s one with remote...


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

VT Mike said:


> I used a mono-pod and the 10 sec timer for a few self portraits to go along with the "bike standing up on it's own" photos.


great shots mike! wish I was there.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

VT Mike said:


> I used a mono-pod and the 10 sec timer for a few self portraits to go along with the "bike standing up on it's own" photos.


Awesome bike. Great pictures!

Is that the road to Lincoln Gap?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

VT Mike said:


> I used a mono-pod and the 10 sec timer for a few self portraits to go along with the "bike standing up on it's own" photos.


nice. been wondering about how the notch is doing. 
was hoping to make it up lincoln this winter on the pugs, but it doesn't look like it will happen now...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Lake Champlain. BTV in the distance. 
Crust was rideable along the lake.


----------



## VT Mike (Jan 12, 2004)

Velobike - I had a few shots where the timing was off and I had ridden too far by the time the camera took the pic. Definitely a bit of trial and error.

Shoo - It's Smuggler's Notch, between Stowe and Jeffersonville.

Bmike - Nice shot on the lake. The notch stays pretty well packed from all of the ski/snowshoe/snowmobile traffic. There's plenty of snowpack up there, it should be good to ride as long as it gets cold enough overnight to crust things over. I went from the Stowe side to the top and back down. I'd like to do it again, but go end to end and back. Let me know if you'd like to join me.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

VT Mike said:


> Bmike - Nice shot on the lake. The notch stays pretty well packed from all of the ski/snowshoe/snowmobile traffic. There's plenty of snowpack up there, it should be good to ride as long as it gets cold enough overnight to crust things over. I went from the Stowe side to the top and back down. I'd like to do it again, but go end to end and back. Let me know if you'd like to join me.


I'd consider it, as long as you promise not to wait on me... pretty slow going in the lungs and heart as of late. Would love to explore up there for sure.

Hows the mountain road? Would love to try that too... if we get a good spring freeze after the skiers pack it down.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

A first for this year: Going for a ride after work and dinner. The day is now 11 h 43 min long, exactly 6 hours more than around Christman. Meganice!


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

*Boys night out...*

at Serenity Falls with 3 Fatbacks, 1 9:Zero:7, a Pugsley, and a Sette.


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

WOW!!!! That’s impressive :thumbsup:


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

VT Mike said:


> Shoo - It's Smuggler's Notch, between Stowe and Jeffersonville.


Thanks VT Mike. Duh! When I went back and looked I saw your title. I was caught by your stunning bike after that my eye went to the curvy sign and then I scrolled down and never saw the title.


----------



## farminded (Dec 11, 2010)

One of the Stops on a 25 mile ride


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## farminded (Dec 11, 2010)

03/16/2011
Just biked across a lake now up a bridge


----------



## VT Mike (Jan 12, 2004)

bmike said:


> I'd consider it, as long as you promise not to wait on me... pretty slow going in the lungs and heart as of late. Would love to explore up there for sure.


bmike, I'm going to do that Notch ride either Saturday or Sunday, probably start late morning, maybe 10:00 or so. Should be a 2.5 - 3 hr ride. I sent you a PM a day or two ago, not sure if you got it. Get in touch with me if you'd like to come along.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Just finished the build of my new Pugsley with an Alfine 11.


----------



## farminded (Dec 11, 2010)

03/17/2011
30+ mile ride today 










Woohoo Fresh Snow


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

cowboygrrl said:


> Just finished the build of my new Pugsley with an Alfine 11.


I like those loop bars. Large and versatile, like the bike.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

The snow is melting here, so I thought I'd chase it to get the last of it for this winter.

It involved a bit of climbing...



The snow on the lower levels was variable, going from wet to crunchy to icy and back depending how much shade it had.


After almost completing my loop, I was looking back over my ride and already the snow had almost vanished from some areas


I decided not to waste the opportunity for my last snow so went higher and started another loop on to the moors at the base of the mountain


Some of it was not rideable - the snow was lying on top of wet boggy ground so I had to push*, but it was worth it


It was interesting how some of the high ground was clear when I had been kneedeep a bit lower


And this being Scotland, there were interesting ruins


*I probably spent 1/2 hour pushing through kneedeep stuff - that's really frustrating. Increased my admiration for the guys who do the Iditarod and similar races.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Me, a Pug and a dog on the fly..........










Snuck a ride in between rain drops.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Here's a couple photos from my camp out last night. Rained and stormed all night. Sideways rain... blew through my tent vents and a couple seams were dripping a little by morning. I was dry and warm in my Gortex bivy. Broke camp in the rain and got SOAKED on the ride home this morning.

Pugsley loaded up. 









The bike has been a work is progress from when I got is as a complete. Brooks B-17, Surly Open Bar, Sunrace thumbies, JANDD rack.










That's a military sleep system with Gortex bivy tied to the top of my Carradice Nelson Longflap. I thought it would ride terrible with the weight up that high, but I didn't notice it.










GoLite Hex 3 tipi. I love this tent, but I have a Hennessy Hammock on order right now too.










Vans Classics are TOTALLY AWESOME!!!


----------



## farminded (Dec 11, 2010)

03/19/2011
Here was the Ride to the Grocery Store. lol










03/20/2011
Here was a 18 Mile ride.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

spring is slowly appearing...


----------



## VT Mike (Jan 12, 2004)

bmike said:


> spring is slowly appearing...


Sunny Hollow?

I had a good run on the VAST trails near my house today. Everything was nice and crusty, but about 1/2" of snow fell during the ride.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

VT Mike said:


> Sunny Hollow?
> 
> I had a good run on the VAST trails near my house today. Everything was nice and crusty, but about 1/2" of snow fell during the ride.


nice.
local woods in btv.

the vast trails nearby in winooski and colchester are pretty much done. muddy yesterday when i went by on the road bike.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

VT Mike said:


> Sunny Hollow?
> 
> I had a good run on the VAST trails near my house today. Everything was nice and crusty, but about 1/2" of snow fell during the ride.


Hey Mike, do you ever get hassled by snow-mobilers when you're riding VAST trails? I live in Stowe (I assume you're in the area too based on the Smuggs shot), but I've held off getting a fat bike partly because I wasn't sure where to ride one besides VAST trails (but mainly because I can't afford one!). I XC ski a lot on their trails, particularly at Cotton Brook, but I've never seen anyone on a fat bike while I'm out there...


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Fish Lake by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Sunset by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

*907*

new 9:ZERO:7 color

big fan of orange. :thumbsup:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

'nother big fan of orange, not true fat (only 3" of tire, and only 40mm of rim)


----------



## kingpin_75s (Feb 2, 2011)

*Fat in Minneapolis...*

Out for a ride on the Cedar trails...


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

A. Nony Moose said:


> new 9:ZERO:7 color
> 
> big fan of orange. :thumbsup:


I should have one on the way today!!


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

All these fine pics...Lord have mercy...I'm losing sleep in anticipation of my new Fatback... more phone time today with Tim at Speedway regarding the second wheelset...

* sigh *


----------



## farminded (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice day today a little wet out 40 Degrees
some Wet Some Slush all Fun

DIY Front MudGuard 
24.3 Mile Ride today.


----------



## VT Mike (Jan 12, 2004)

willapajames said:


> Hey Mike, do you ever get hassled by snow-mobilers when you're riding VAST trails? I live in Stowe (I assume you're in the area too based on the Smuggs shot), but I've held off getting a fat bike partly because I wasn't sure where to ride one besides VAST trails (but mainly because I can't afford one!). I XC ski a lot on their trails, particularly at Cotton Brook, but I've never seen anyone on a fat bike while I'm out there...


No hassles yet, but I got my bike late in the season and ride at times that are probably low traffic for snowmobiles, so I've really only had a few pass by me on the trails. I'm mostly riding in Waterbury, south of Little River State Park, and down into Duxbury a bit. The VAST website has a paragraph about being respectful of other trail users on trails in the Green Mountain National Forrest, so I guess those are multi-use trails. I would think the same goes for trails on State Forrest land (which Cottonbrook is), but I'm not really sure about that. I rode a section of VAST trail in Bolton today between Notch Rd and Stage Rd. That was marked as some kind of conservation land, and the trail looked like it had more traffic from people on foot and xc skis than snowmobiles. I think the trails on private land are only supposed to be used by snowmobiles mainly because that is all that VAST requests permission for in their landowner agreements.

That being said, when I'm riding VAST trails, I move to the edge of the trail and stop any time a snowmobile goes by, and I use a flashing red tail light on the bike. They are snowmobile trails after all, so I have no problem yielding to the primary trail users.


----------



## farminded (Dec 11, 2010)

03/24/2011
8.75 miles


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

*Rideable crust*

A few pictures from yesterday's overnighter.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Outsider said:


> A few pictures from yesterday's overnighter.


All I gotta say is, "WOW."


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

We got a fresh 6" of ice and snow dumped on us this week.
Some pics from todays ride.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## loOse1 (Jan 2, 2010)

*on the Suwanee River*

Last weekend


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

On a 4-day "weekend." Ride from yesterday. Took a break here before the long downhill back to the start.









civilization









from whence I came


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

cowboygrrl said:


> All I gotta say is, "WOW."


I agree...WOW! - great shot!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Simple ride today, plugging around local farm tracks and woods. Forecast was heavy rain, but I went out anyway and got mainly sunshine. Score! 

Ran into 2 cars today, the Pug defeated them.





Then ran into a house, the Pug defeated that.



And then found where the pot of gold is hidden.



Luckily I found somewhere to play as well.



and the Pug met an old friend


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Springtime in Nome...*

Random shots from the last few weeks.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Holy Crap, I'm in So Cal and don't ride sometimes because it's cold out. Next time I think it's cold out, I'll think of you.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Where there's a will there's a ride*



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Holy Crap, I'm in So Cal and don't ride sometimes because it's cold out. Next time I think it's cold out, I'll think of you.


When I lived in AZ I thought the same way, but I now look forward to winter riding. But you should really be thinking of the folks who ride the ITI and put in a century a day - day after day. I'm a daytripper. They are the real deal.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Winter does not want to let go! Pictures from my ride tuesday. Right now it is gusting to 80 and snowing sideways outside. Spring is out there somewhere.


----------



## VT Mike (Jan 12, 2004)

*Last Snow*

Today was probably my last snow ride of the season - temps are supposed to get up to 70 by Monday. My plan was to ride some of the higher elevation snowmobile trails in Camel's Hump State Park, starting at the top of Camel's Hump Rd. But we got 2" of new snow the day before while temps were well above freezing, so the old snow underneath never firmed up in spite of it dropping into the upper teens overnight. After 20 min of working way too hard to keep a super slow pace on a moderate climb, I turned around and took the snowmobile trail in the (mostly) downhill direction. Then it was a nice easy ride back up the frozen dirt road to my truck.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

VTMike - awesomeness. I'll have to get out there next year. Here in BTV I've been dodging the remaining ice and have been thinking about road bikes and the single speed again! Such a difference from my location to just 20 miles east in the mountains!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Learning to ride in the woods:










Cut down to the beach. Very high water...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

winter's last gasp - (view on black)


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Some of us are having to tough it out with no snow...

I dislike artificial stuff, I'd sooner ride through the bog.



The road less travelled...


I could live here 

Great day for a ride today.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*We still have a bit of snow.*

Downtown Anchorage trails are getting thin in spots but this is 1 hour south. The crust gets soft in the afternoon but it is great in the morning.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

~gomez~ said:


> winter's last gasp -


Looks like you got a little more than we did, bummer I had to work today, too bad it didn't snow Sunday.


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

Spring Greetings from Finland!

Few pictures in todays ride... :thumbsup:








































































Damn! Someone stole our bridge?


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

I finally got around to taking a picture of the phat, out in the Virginia hinterlands.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow, a SUB!


----------



## AgileCarbon (Sep 8, 2007)

The Fatback has landed!
Frame = 20" anodized aluminium
Fork = Fatback carbon
Hubs = Hadley
Crank = The Hive
Rims = UMA II
Seatpost & Stem = Thompson
Brakes = BB7
Drivetrain = SRAM 2x10 (presumably...)










It's not quite done but Geno @ OneOnOne released it into my custody over the weekend. I was expecting a great bike but I completely underestimated how fun this one is to ride.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Someone please escort this troll to the door...


----------



## vemeno (Nov 27, 2010)

[/url]



what hub in rear wheel? BTW great fenders


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Alfine hub (8 speed) in rear, Sturmey-Archer drum brake hub at front.

Fenders of a motorbike and modified to suit with a heat gun and home made mounts.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Fat at Runcorn


April 29th - 100 Mile Fail But.....


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

how you got so skinny martinsillo?









hehehe I just rode a skinny bike for a while: sacrilege!


----------



## Old Bag (Oct 17, 2005)

*Urban Camouflage*

Not exactly the scenic northwoods....


Deer trails and rogue pathways in this 5-mile swath of ground just outside downtown Minneapolis (city and 'burbs either side of the trees)...who knew? Now that I'm looking, I do! The above bit of graffiti is somewhere in the woods to the left.


Who needs snow?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Lovin' it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

*Bogs as a substitute for snow?*

Went out and killed myself yesterday on my fixie round the mtb track - not a good idea - plenty mincing and cursing 

So to make up for it, I took the Pug out to check out a disused track which is now overgrown and boggy and learned a lesson. The lesson? You can't be prepared for every eventuality.

I was riding through some heather when a small piece got caught in the disc and ended up in the calliper. It pulled out easily enough but then every time the wheel turned there was a ticking noise. After much faffing around I realised it was coming from the calliper, so I pulled it off the bike to check it. Somehow the heather had got under the small spring clip that keeps the pads apart and bent up the first few millimetres at right angles. This was catching on the holes on the disc. None of the tools I had with me were suitable to fix it although I did manage to flatten it slightly. I couldn't get the pads out with my fingers, so in future it looks like I'll have to carry a small pair of pliers as well.


Achterneed to Rogie track - not used these days.


In the forest, loads of fallen trees and debris across track


140 year old rail bridge. Have to ford here - it would be difficult in wet weather.


Not a good place for a breakdown (disc brake)


More bog


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Velobike, Love the green in your picture. The attached was taken yesterday. Admittedly I drove up looking for crust but all I found was deep, soft and flat light to boot. Spring in Ak can be slow in coming, even down low all we have is muddy and brown. Spring will get here though and we still might get some crust up high.


----------



## Old Bag (Oct 17, 2005)

sryanak said:


> Velobike, Love the green in your picture. The attached was taken yesterday. Admittedly I drove up looking for crust but all I found was deep, soft and flat light to boot. Spring in Ak can be slow in coming, even down low all we have is muddy and brown. Spring will get here though and we still might get some crust up high.


Sryanak, is this near Anchorage?


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Old Bag said:


> Sryanak, is this near Anchorage?


Yes, It's up at the mine buildings at Hatchers Pass.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

sryanak said:


> Velobike, Love the green in your picture. The attached was taken yesterday...


Hope you were observing that speed limit 

Unfortunately a lot of the nice green long grasses on the ground is a sign that you are in a bog. Nothing a pair of sandals, Seakskinz socks, and nimble hopping from tussock to tussock couldn't handle though.

You'll be enjoying the longer days though - I'm enjoying them on the my parallel (57ºN) which is 4º south of you.


----------



## Old Bag (Oct 17, 2005)

sryanak said:


> Yes, It's up at the mine buildings at Hatchers Pass.


It's amazing there's still that much snow -- although we didn't spend time at the mine, we were up at Hatcher Pass a couple years ago in the summer and took the back route through Willow (which had just opened in June sometime, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised there's still a pile-o-snow). What a great place to ride, even in the summer!


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

afternoon ride before the rain


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I actually have a "tire tracks in the sand" shot to contribute   

Today was a good day. :thumbsup:


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

scottybinwv said:


> afternoon ride before the rain


That rack looks like a solid fit for your bike.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I stopped before Larry met Mr.Snake. :thumbsup:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Shark said:


> I stopped before Larry met Mr.Snake. :thumbsup:


Yeah, there's nothing worse than a snakebite puncture 

What sort is it - looks pretty?


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Old Bag said:


> Not exactly the scenic northwoods....
> 
> 
> Deer trails and rogue pathways in this 5-mile swath of ground just outside downtown Minneapolis (city and 'burbs either side of the trees)...who knew? Now that I'm looking, I do! The above bit of graffiti is somewhere in the woods to the left.
> ...


I had to work in/around Minneapolis for a few weeks last summer, and was stoked to find their great network of bike trails and rail trails, including that exact stretch in the picture. Minneapolis is pretty cool, and I don't like cities.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Velobike said:


> Yeah, there's nothing worse than a snakebite puncture
> 
> What sort is it - looks pretty?


I think it was just a garter snake. Enjoying some heat from the trail.He looked up as I stepped over him but didn't seem too concerned.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Velobike said:


> Yeah, there's nothing worse than a snakebite puncture
> 
> What sort is it - looks pretty?


Hey I recognize that, typical ribbon snake you find up here in the midwest. I've had a few of those tangle in my front wheel, worst time was going across a small wooden bridge. Almost fell in the swamp trying to avoid running him over. Early spring right around this time these guys are pretty active.

When I saw that pic, I checked Shark's profile - Indiana, right next door to me. Funny I could figure that out by the snake he posted. We have Massasauga rattler's here in Michigan as well as Eastern Waternakes which are protected species which could land you in jail if you intentionally kill one. So I often check the net to see what some our snakes look like. I often use the Fatbike down by the Ohio/ Mich border where watersnakes are common. Sometimes it's hard to tell them from the one in Shark's pics
when they move fast. Some ribbon snakes have faint "ribbons" which make them hard to identify.

Cool pic Shark, reminds me, I have a vid I haven't posted from last year's "snake encounter" on my Fatbike.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

want to avoid all snakes no matter how pretty!


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

[URL=https://www.flickr.com/photos/cargonistas/5705582818/] Done by DJ Menges, on Flickr"> Done">


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

As I scroll down the page, mangoman's wheels look like they rotate...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

mangoman said:


> [URL=https://www.flickr.com/photos/cargonistas/5705582818/] Done by DJ Menges, on Flickr"> Done">


like a cross between a rhino and a jet fighter!


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

The Pugzarillaz from 18 hours of Fruita last weekend. Not only did these guys party harder than anyone else but they also won their class. They put on a great show.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

lancelot said:


> The Pugzarillaz from 18 hours of Fruita last weekend. Not only did these guys party harder than anyone else but they also won their class. They put on a great show.


That 36er shown in the 1st pic doesn't look to much out of place between those fatties...


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

before work ride on knuckle buster


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Although we don't have snow at the moment, we still have plenty bogs.

I'm on a quest to find and follow all the old abandoned trails I can find.

This one started in a bog

Where's the track?

I followed a small stream - on the map the old track was marked beside it

Bridge from nowhere to nowhere - no sign of a track either side.

Eventually I found a faint trace which lead into the forest.

Should have brought a machete. There were a few miles of this - the track could just be seen, but there was plenty of trees blown down in the gales of the last few years.

Eventually it improved and I got about 500 metres of clear track


And then I came to a 7' deer fence


But where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hehe nice last pic velo!

a newbie Q...why the bar ends not at the end?


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Fat aero position!


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Inaugural iBert ride:


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

XJaredX said:


> Inaugural iBert ride:


SWEET! I was planning on a Pugs/iBert ride this weekend with my 20mo old.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

martinsillo said:


> hehe nice last pic velo!
> a newbie Q...why the bar ends not at the end?


I put one on to protect the Alfine shifter in a crash (it sticks up). Then I got the brainwave of putting one on the other side so now I can turn the bike upside down for trailside repairs and have it nice and stable and not scratch the bars etc.

The only time they're a hassle is when I'm fence wrestling...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Velobike said:


> I put one on to protect the Alfine shifter in a crash (it sticks up). Then I got the brainwave of putting one on the other side so now I can turn the bike upside down for trailside repairs and have it nice and stable and not scratch the bars etc.
> 
> The only time they're a hassle is when I'm fence wrestling...


I thought they were devil horns.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Velobike said:


> I put one on to protect the Alfine shifter in a crash (it sticks up). Then I got the brainwave of putting one on the other side so now I can turn the bike upside down for trailside repairs and have it nice and stable and not scratch the bars etc.
> 
> The only time they're a hassle is when I'm fence wrestling...


I thought they were devil horns.


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

That looks like fun. Weeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dune surfing 


14,5,11 023 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

coastkid71 said:


> Dune surfing


Oh boy, got to try that! :thumbsup:

Where is that?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

These are some dunes on the the coast at peffersands here in east Lothian, i live 2 miles as the crow flys inland from here so its my local bit of beach 

will post more pics of the day on the beachriding thread soon, they are all on my latest blog post; http://coastkid.blogspot.com/2011/05/saturdayseacliff-sea-and-sand.html


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

coastkid71 said:


> Dune surfing
> 
> that's a great pic, surf's up!!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Your pug looks great in black, coastkid! Great job on the general overhaul!


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

It was fun riding the Pugsley again, the first time after the winter. (I'm one saddle short currently and borrowed the seatpost and saddle from my Fargo, hence the Thudbuster).


----------



## _oky_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Johnclimber said:


> At last I can join in on this thread.
> 
> My first fat bike UK beach ride. Video to follow
> 
> ...


Just this is my caprice. I have dreamt this type of riding at coast of Spain (Cadiz)

I would like to ask something. Could I use normal wheels with normal size tyres (for normal days)? I think thit concept of bike have a lot of features that I love. For instance, I can use SS, I can ride it on the sand (using fat wheels) and if I could use normal size rims would be perfect!. Multi-uses configuration. (gears or SS, Fat or normal, Full rigid or suspension fork...)

Thanking you in advance!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Finally back to my local trails, & they even recently opened up a new section I hadn't seen :thumbsup: 
Must find out who built this bridge, I have a porch I'm working on that could use a railing like that!


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Shark said:


> Finally back to my local trails, & they even recently opened up a new section I hadn't seen :thumbsup:
> Must find out who built this bridge, I have a porch I'm working on that could use a railing like that!


I like that railing too... loved the way they scribed it around a live tree. Bike looks good too, by the way.

Where is this? vegetation looks similar to ours, but we're nowhere near that dry or snow-free yet.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Outsider said:


>


Did you drive that place completely..?


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

ShamusWave said:


> Did you drive that place completely..?


Nope. It was so easy in the winter, but now it is virtually impossible.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

From last nights half fat ride


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice crotch cam shot!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

pugsley love...
~g~


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

*Rock + Fat*

I know fat bikes and spandex don't mix but I use what I have.:thumbsup:


----------



## nzumbi1 (Sep 2, 2007)

AWWWWWW!!!! There's no better love


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

It’s all about good judgment, otherwise it would be a bad judgment. Would you please repair your signature already?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

A muddy ride


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

1940 WW2 Coastal Defence Anti Tank Blocks

Gullane Hill by coastkid71, on Flickr

A bridge too far.....  

19,5,11 033 by coastkid71, on Flickr

I wheelie love riding this bike  

19,5,11 035 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> It's all about good judgment, otherwise it would be a bad judgment. Would you please repair your signature already?


 Do mistakes come from bad judgment? Do you learn from your mistakes? I have learned from my mistakes and now make better choices. It is a phrase I stole from a book. If it bothers you that much put me on the ignore list. I am sorry I didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

come on guys!
.
.
.
@bdundee... LP is a bit impulsive but he loves the peace and camaraderie on this forum, so I don't think (and hope) he was actually offended and sure was a quick statement to express his personal opinion and not an "order" as in he wasn't going to be able to live with that...you can do what you please on your signature (following mtbr rules  ).


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

martinsillo said:


> A muddy ride


Dud, WTF! Mud is unhealthy for shoes and mechanical things. Especially THAT much mud!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

^^ hehe I had to rode back like that for about 5 km until I reached a river...that was on the other side of the dam...I got in nice but hit this extra soft area where I sunk...had to ask for a little help with the bike to get out of there...sit, get my legs out and then roll out 

I was testing my bikepacking setup and proving I was going to be able to cross the dam...I'll try to do an overnighter on the other side next weekend


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

scottybinwv said:


>


Nice, how are you liking your sc32?


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

^^^ Lovin it so far. :thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=710568


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

^^ that's an ugly turtle right there  
nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)




----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

BlackCanoeDog said:


>


I'm digg'n that!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

~gomez~ said:


> I'm digg'n that!


Yo...thanks dude!!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I spent the last few days on the beautiful Island of Raasay.



Perfect weather. I had to delay my trip by one day because the waves were breaking over the top of the cliffs, and it was quite "interesting" while I was there.

My first stop was the abandoned iron mine. Fatbikes are useful for exploring.




Viaduct foundations, remains of kilns, hopper, & pier.

This was constructed in WW1 to help overcome the shortage of raw materials. Ironically half the labour force was German PoWs (about 250 of them) because almost every able bodied man from the island was away at the front.


Remains of rail viaduct. The mine was mothballed, but remained fully operational until WW2 when it was completely dismantled for scrap iron. There's barely any metal left anywhere on the site. The mine itself is another mile over the hill but I couldn't get any further because of forestry operations.


Bit boggy in the old rail cutting.


Too boggy actually!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

^Cool! Love your bike btw


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Gone fishin'


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Pics from yesterday's ride*

Went to the Castalia Rock Quarry in Ohio, sunny, 74degrees, unlike my home in Michigan, rainy&colder. Once I got past Toledo the weather was fantastic.




I'll have some videos in a week or two, pretty neat place to ride.


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Just playing with the new cam and crazy colors


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Those are some cool pics Norcom and a really awesome Pugs as well!!


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

norcom said:


> Just playing with the new cam and crazy colors


Cool!
Similar colour pallet and contrast to some of the older post cards!
Some of the edge contrast even reminds of errors in printing registration.


----------



## campsitebear (Jun 15, 2010)

Those are some awesome pics norcom


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Got out for a spin on the long weekend to the 1996 olympic trail near Atlanta.

Fun trail, & I got up the evil climb first try on the fat bike! Both riding partners pushed up.... :thumbsup:


----------



## AgileCarbon (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds like it's time for some new riding partners ;-)


----------



## clayman29 (Apr 7, 2011)

norcom said:


> Just playing with the new cam and crazy colors


Those pics are great! :thumbsup:

What seat is that? Nice looking bike...


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

Few finnish fatbikes. Toni and his 907, shimaani and his Pugsley and my Mopsi.




























Few more shots...


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  Here are larger rez versions of those pix.

The saddle is the Gyes 560-026 from ebay. It's ~$70 and cheaper than Brooks. It's my first leather saddle and I wasn't sure what I would be getting into. It's not exactly light and it's not a recliner. I also slide around a bit on it but it's OK.


----------



## RogboAK (Jun 1, 2011)

As a new member I hope this pic posts ok. Snow is long gone and my other bikes just collect dust! Seasons end, not the fun!


----------



## RogboAK (Jun 1, 2011)

my wife and best riding partner!


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)

popped my fatbike cherry last night. It was awesome. I have been riding 29ers for years and now I see them all over the place so I need something that nobody else had.


----------



## brettsportler (Aug 22, 2009)

*a very rare sighting...*

...here in Switzerland: Pug in Zurich.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Pugsley...Now with more chainsaw!


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

Took out Big pank with a new Atlas Pank bar.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

I can't get to link pics directly but here a funky couple cargo fat bikes from Bilenky

http://sandystretch.com/


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great and interesting link Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

Spinning Into a Pugs Sunrise....


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

martinsillo said:


> I can't get to link pics directly but here a funky couple cargo fat bikes from Bilenky
> 
> http://sandystretch.com/


I just came across the Bilenky FatCargo a few nights ago. Definitely a sweet build.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## serg23 (Jan 5, 2011)

cool


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Fort Ord this last week.


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

davedivided said:


> Spinning Into a Pugs Sunrise....
> View attachment 617600


Damn, that's real nice. I'm loving the Enabler and extra bottle mounts. Are those are the polished hundies from choppersus?


----------



## Freediver (Jan 1, 2008)

*Todays ride*

Southwest Western Australia


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

My first fatbike singletrack session. So much fun! I have a feeling me being able to ride these trails today were in part to G-reg's handy work with that chainsaw posted above. Thanks Greg!


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Your welcome. I had to buy a saw in order to clear 60yrs of tree that ended up in my driveway. A little trail work allowed me to be happier about the unplanned purchase.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

cowboygrrl said:


> Fort Ord this last week.


I think I know that spot...


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

*Fatbikin' at Phase 2 (Alum Creek, OH)*

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2183/5802047187_7284701f53_b.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Red Rock Riding*

Northern Minnesota.....


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

No fatbike but I sure wished I brought it with me.:madman:


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

joboo said:


> Northern Minnesota.....


Reminds me of when I took the Jeep to Gilbert....


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Rode a bunch of singletrack tonight with a buddy. The Fatback just ate up all them roots! Hit Brown Bear, Black Bear, Moose Meadow, Rovers Run, and the Tour Trail. An angry bull moose found us, and a porcupine couldn't run away fast enough!

Fatback @ the bottom of Brown Bear, it was so much, I had to ride up and do it again!









Fatback @ the top of Black Bear.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Just completed my 9:Zero:7 today (Thanks Al  )

So out for a trial run.

Obligatory shot while it was still clean.


I rediscover this every year. Wet nettles, thistles and shorts don't mix...


Shortly after the last shot the skies opened and the lightning was being followed almost immediately by the thunder, so I chickened out of the rest of the ride.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

907 looking good in black VB :thumbsup:

What weight did you get compared to your Pug build please ?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> 907 looking good in black VB :thumbsup:
> 
> What weight did you get compared to your Pug build please ?


Hasn't been weighed yet.

But I cannibalised the Pug so this this thing will be = Pug Weight - frame weight difference.


----------



## nzumbi1 (Sep 2, 2007)

Took Pugs up to Festival of Trails for weekend of sweet singletrack goodness


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

Stormwalker said:


> Reminds me of when I took the Jeep to Gilbert....


Yup, I'm 30 minutes to the west of Gilbert.
The whole Iron Range is one big OHV park!! Lol

Peace


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

double post sorry


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Velobike said:


> Hasn't been weighed yet.
> 
> But I cannibalised the Pug so this this thing will be = Pug Weight - frame weight difference.


So VB how does the 907 compare to the Pugs? ride wise


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

cowboygrrl said:


> Fort Ord this last week.


Could you give some info on that rack? I got a fork-up and tried it on my roof rack and it was almost a disaster. It's worked issue free in the back of my truck but tried to rattle loose on the roof of the car so I'm concerned about trying it up there again.

What set up have you got and is it pretty solid?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

7daysaweek said:


> Could you give some info on that rack? I got a fork-up and tried it on my roof rack and it was almost a disaster. It's worked issue free in the back of my truck but tried to rattle loose on the roof of the car so I'm concerned about trying it up there again.
> 
> What set up have you got and is it pretty solid?


Check this one I made! I can give more info if needed.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=711559


----------



## seth586 (May 11, 2010)

Velobike,

Where did you get that sharp looking front fender?


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

7daysaweek said:


> Could you give some info on that rack? I got a fork-up and tried it on my roof rack and it was almost a disaster. It's worked issue free in the back of my truck but tried to rattle loose on the roof of the car so I'm concerned about trying it up there again.
> 
> What set up have you got and is it pretty solid?


That's a Yakima High Roller. Front wheel fits in perfert (holds 29'r wheels). Tray is wide enough for the Larry's. The racthet strap isn't long enough so I just use a tie down for the back wheel. No issues on the highway up to 65 mph.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Fatback, hangin' loose:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice, mangoman...


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

!
My tiny condo is getting too small for these bikes. Better sell something for more nice parts for the Muk!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Point Woronzof, Anchorage, AK.


----------



## antpal01 (Jun 12, 2011)

anortherncrazy, simple solution - get a bigger condo! 

Love the pics on this thread!

thx,
Anthony


----------



## eec62 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Thanks*

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for posting all the pics. I saw a couple Pugs in a bike shop and I haven't been able to think about anything else since. There is a great vibe in this forum too :thumbsup:

A fat bike is in the future... after I sell some stuff


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

Some pics from this spring/early summer... not fully fat, but fat nonetheless.

Fat Front Fargo:



























Poor Man's Pug (a "plump" Surly 1x1 w/ frame mods for gears):


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## cozz (Nov 26, 2009)

nice evening 25 mile ride through local woods here in Nottingham UK


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Rode down to the river and took a break in my hammock.


----------



## Elderberry (Dec 8, 2010)

Alfine'd the pug and rode my first non-winter miles on it this last week.
























LOVE this setup and now just need to figure out an enclosure for the chain so it doesn't get ruined real quick like it did last year. It's good to be fat again.


----------



## knoxuni (Jan 3, 2011)

FTMN said:


> Some pics from this spring/early summer... not fully fat, but fat nonetheless.
> 
> Fat Front Fargo:
> 
> ...


whats up with the hookworm? i would never use one for off road. will post pics of my fat tire ride except i dont have 2 wheels


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Sunset with the Pugster......


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

knoxuni said:


> whats up with the hookworm? i would never use one for off road. will post pics of my fat tire ride except i dont have 2 wheels


If you are a ballsy enough rider, they will do fine. I did a rather large off road ride with lots of steep climbs on my Surly 1x1 (the 2009 Anniversary Edition) with a 32x20 singlespeed setup, running Large Marge rims front and rear (26"x2.5" up front, 24"x2.5" back) shod with a 26"x2.5" Maxxis Hookworm up front and a 24"x3.45" 3GBikes Hoggy-G out back. On the corners one has to use discretion, and usually do it with the inside foot dragging the ground when at speed. I don't regularly run such a setup however, I had just done a few rides on it to check it out.


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

knoxuni said:


> whats up with the hookworm? i would never use one for off road. will post pics of my fat tire ride except i dont have 2 wheels


Depends on the trail. A lot of the trails I ride are relatively flat and have soils that are so compact they ride like tarmac. As long as there isn't a lot of loose over hardpack conditions the Hookworms work just fine... plus they make riding the pavement to the trail that much easier.

If I was riding a trail with more hills and/or loose conditions, I'd probably ride a different bike. That said, I just installed a Vredestein Black Panther in back to see how it rides. I figure it should compliment the Endo up front nicely.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hauling driftwood with the pugsley and FAT BOB Trailer...

17,6,11 001 by coastkid71, on Flickr

then some firewood...

17,6,11 003 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Dang...I want a Fat Bob trailer. Bad.


----------



## pigsley (Jun 18, 2011)

just this past winter, Dallas TX.,,,,, yes, texas!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

fat bike ~ wheat field


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

~gomez~ said:


> <a
> fat bike ~ wheat field


Nice one, gomez.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

^Yup


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Today's ride.... 27 miles of gravel and wind just to check out a muddy B road.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

That`s the only problem with a white Pug....... tends to show the Mud a bit 

Looks like you would benefit from an IGH Mojoe !


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

Here's my new toy! I've taken in out a couple times and love the grip and climbing ability of these tires!


----------



## Olefin (Nov 10, 2009)

A large number of Fatties on the 2010 Simpson Desert Cycle Challenge (ironically, the Great Victoria Desert Cycle Challenge as the Simpson was flooded).


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Blimey, white lycra in bulldust.

Bet it's a nice pinky brown now


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Velobike said:


> Blimey, white lycra in bulldust.
> 
> Bet it's a nice pinky brown now


:lol: I was thinking the same when I saw that pic.

Great minds, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## JBH (Apr 11, 2008)

cowboygrrl said:


> Sunset with the Pugster......


What rack is that you have the pugs on?


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Completely redid my drivetrain today finally. My old chain can't even be measured on my Park Chain Checker.. goes past 100% Haha.

e.Thirteen 33t Guide Ring
Wipperman ConneX 908
SRAM PG-990 11-34t Redwin

My old cassette and chain are supposed to be silver! Winter and Spring mud have made it completely black.

Before:










After:


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Arctic Creek - Cripple R. Solstice Ride*

This is the second year I've done this 44-mile loop around the time of the summer solstice. This year it was June 18-19th - Sunset 1:46 am, sunrise 4:19am. I left around 11 pm to ensure I was at the high point approx. at sunset. Got back home just after sunrise, six hours later. I picked June 18th because there was a minus tide for good beach cruising on the way back at about 2:30 am, plus the forecaste of a tailwind for the last 13 sandy miles. It's nice when a ride goes according to plan. This is my favorite longer Nome-area loop: approx 20 miles of maintained gravel road, 11 miles of rough double track and stream crossings, and 13 miles of beach. No bears this year, but I did see a baby seal on the beach. I was too slow to get photo, so had to settle for his tracks. The unrecognizable black dot on the water is the seal. The buildings belong to the GPAA Cripple River mining camps, a tourist operation. The old dredge was abandoned in the late 80s. I used to work on it occasionally as a summer job to pay for college. Cheers

Say, could someone tell me how to place text under each photo as a caption?


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

veloborealis said:


> Say, could someone tell me how to place text under each photo as a caption?


First, nice shots! :thumbsup:

As to the captions, instead of uploading/attaching the pics to the post, you need to host them elsewhere (Photobucket/Picasa/Flickr/etc.), then post the links in IMG tags. You can then sprinkle captions among the IMG tags. Try looking at a quote of a post with captioned pics (like one of coastkid's posts) as a guide. HTH.


----------



## mahatma (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

What kind of grips/barplugs are those ?
I am looking for a pair like them to match my DK pedals and DaBomb headset, but can't find them.
A local chopper/cruiserbikeshop had them (or similair ones) , but don't sell them any longer...

Tnx in advance !


----------



## Elderberry (Dec 8, 2010)

Went exploring some trails unkown to me on the Pugs just before the heavy rains came yesterday.








Thanks for the year-round fat inspiration, all!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

alaskairhog said:


> Here's my new toy! I've taken in out a couple times and love the grip and climbing ability of these tires!


I really like that fatbike frame. But what's up with the ape hangers on the Cannondale?


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks MiniTrail. Helps a lot. 

We'll have the part ways on "missing snow." seven months of it is enough for me. I'll be ready for it when it comes, say around October.


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I really like that fatbike frame. But what's up with the ape hangers on the Cannondale?


I think the 907 frame is orange is awesome! 
The reason I have those bars on the lefty is because it's my commuter/all mountain bike. I ride my bike to work everyday and I prefer a much higher bar than most people. Usualy I would use a riser but the longer sterring tube for the leftys are $80+ and don't give the amount of rise I want, also no one carries them locally. So I spent $35 instead for these bars that have a huge rise in them and it set my grips right where I like them. I know they're funny looking but I'm much more comfortable and I don't have any problems with handling with the level of riding I do. Mostly easy single track riding with a few paved trails on my commute and when out on the downhill single tracks I haven't noticed any problems even on the advanced trails. I guess I'm used to it.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

It was a great ride. The light was incredible. I thought the shots came out pretty good considering the cheap point-n-shoot camera and the clueless photographer. Glad you liked them. And thanks for the pointers.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Night ride.

Endo' on the rear is fun in the mud (glad I used the Fatback platform pedals)-lots of foot-down, moto action on some of those corners...

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3041/5866230788_23c3896987_b.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## Old Bag (Oct 17, 2005)

*Two Fat Family*

I took these about a month ago before all the rains brought out the foliage.

*The Pardner's Fat* -- demo saddle...still dialing in.


*My Fat* -- this spot is tough to get to now due to tree and brush growth.


*Just so you don't think it's all graffiti in the city* -- actually, in the upper part of the below shot, there's a fence with a paved trail high on the other side. The fence sits atop a concrete retaining wall -- grafitti is just to the left of this shot. I did a hike-a-bike to get up there back in early May. Now the hill is clogged with brush, mosquitoes, ticks....


-OB


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

"Hey Car, how's it goin?"

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5147/5882759567_c005c19d96_b.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

mangoman said:


> "Hey Car, how's it goin?"


MM, I've loved all of your bikes, but this one is just about perfect. How did you convince yourself to sell the rest of them for this beaut?


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

vaultbrad said:


> MM, I've loved all of your bikes, but this one is just about perfect. How did you convince yourself to sell the rest of them for this beaut?


Sold 'em all out of necessity to fund this one. A philosophical sorta shift, too: trying to simplify my life in every way. Even bicycles.

ut:


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*20 miles of Fat tire fun!!! 6-28-2011*


















Peace


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

Somewhere in Siberia...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Mi amigo, Ernie at Mountain Bike Prom, last night


----------



## Old Bag (Oct 17, 2005)

Gomez, doesn't the Pugs deserve a bowtie also?!?


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

*Off Season Riding in "Bush" Alaska...*

I bought my Mukluk in May so that I might join a friend of mine on the Susitna 100 next year. I did not realize I would ride it so much even before the snow flies. Here are some pics from near Aleknagik, Alaska where firm tundra and old roads from a long-gone cinnabar mine make off-season riding possible...


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

This is, without doubt, and in my most-correct opinion, the premier thread in all of MTBR. All of this Siberian/Alaskan/Wildernessy riding is making me tres jealous. Many props to all of you for having too much fun!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Scotland too 


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip; card 1 255 by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

It really is an EPIC thread :thumbsup:


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Of course Scotland, too. My favorite place on this big round rock.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:
It is a great thread, keep posting everyone!


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Fatbike Fatback Friday!!! Nothing like a couple miles of singletrack to start a morning commute to work!


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Our bikes are incredibly similar looking.


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

This what I'd call a "dry spot" on my ride tonight!! 










Peace


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like a swamp Joe 

Rode a lenght of coast yest with Jason that is only accessable at High tide, 
It istoo dangerous to do alone in the past as cut off by cliffs at low tide,
It is about 60% ridable, with some bike carrying in places, hard going in the 20C+ mini heatwave of this weekend  more pics on the beach/sand riding thread


Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

Somewhere in Siberia...

A little bit of swamp riding!














































... and how I rode across this swamp


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pix from Siberia Zmey :thumbsup:

Looks like you have a `damp` climate even at this time of year !

Where abouts in Siberia are you ?

Cheers,
Dr FG


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

the stable


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Did the 54 mile Liverpool - Chester - Liverpool (down the Mersey tunnel twice) bike ride today on the Mukluk with a low down camera taking one shot every 10 seconds

Only got overtaken by 20 roadies but past thousands of other riders on route

July 3rd - Roadies Pah by Johnclimber, on Flickr

A few more shots here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626983403043/show/


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Cuyuna Park in north central MN. The whole area is reclaimed mine land, hence the rusty looking tires.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome!










Riding shot... kind of?


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Anvil Mt., El. 1062' - Nome AK*

July 3rd, noon, 44 degrees, 15 mph nw wind. Hardly feels like summer. It's a short but steep climb, 900 feet or so, most of which occurs in under a mile- 17+ % grade. The headland in the background is Cape Nome on the Bering Sea.


----------



## clayman29 (Apr 7, 2011)

landlocked said:


> I bought my Mukluk in May so that I might join a friend of mine on the Susitna 100 next year. I did not realize I would ride it so much even before the snow flies. Here are some pics from near Aleknagik, Alaska where firm tundra and old roads from a long-gone cinnabar mine make off-season riding possible...


Great pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Great Pix from Siberia Zmey :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like you have a `damp` climate even at this time of year !
> 
> ...


I live in Irkutsk not far from the Lake Baikal. Thanks to the Baikal, in Irkutsk the weather changes from a heat to a snowing even in summer.

For example, this photo was made in the beginning of May (2011/05/01)









... and some weeks later



























The panorama of Irkutsk. The water on the background is the Angara river.









Irkutsk is a nice place for a snow fatbiking even in late spring or even in summer :madman:


----------



## wild_ride (Mar 5, 2010)

*Not a good place: face of La Perouse Glacier, Alaska*

Lost Coast, Alaka


----------



## wild_ride (Mar 5, 2010)

*Impending Doom: face of La Perouse Glacier, Alaska*

Lost Coast, Alaska


----------



## clayman29 (Apr 7, 2011)

Great picture!:thumbsup:


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

What an otherwordly place... Evokes a Lord of the Rings landscape. Keep 'em coming, Roman.


----------



## ciscopd (Feb 8, 2006)

*Carver*

Here are a couple of photos of my New Carver Fatbike. It is so much fun to ride and can go anywhere anytime. I wish they made a knobby rear tire for it.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

that's nice!! is it ti or steel? I see the ti snow bike listed on their site but if there's a steel option it'd be nice to hear!


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Just use a Larry in the rear. It will give you plenty of traction.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## ciscopd (Feb 8, 2006)

*Carver*

No it is a TI frame they don't make a steel frame. It is very light.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Unused purple pugs...*

I wanted a purple pugsley 4 years ago but i missed the supply of them to the UK by weeks and got the grey one and have ever since wanted a purple pugs....
Then this turned up on ebay here in the UK and i couldnt believe it, 
an unused 18" purple pugsley frameset, bought and never built....:thumbsup:
Now i am a very happy owner of a MK1 purple pugs, for me the circle is now complete 
I must be the only fat biker to retro upgrade 


purple pug 001 by coastkid71, on Flickr


purple pug 002 by coastkid71, on Flickr


purple pug 005 by coastkid71, on Flickr


purple pug 004 by coastkid71, on Flickr


purple pug 003 by coastkid71, on Flickr


purple pug 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr


purple pug 007 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2 coats of framesaver then swap over next week, then lets go round the block again...


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking forward to see how you build it up. 

Suppose you have had your 'build' on hold too,...all set to go?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

It will be a straight swap over on my present pug which i recently overhauled replacing bearings,cables, drivechain,tyres etc...
a mate is buying my repainted grey frame and old tyres, 
he has that crazy grin and is drooling at the news of the chance of a secondhand pugs, :thumbsup:


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

Johnclimber said:


> July 3rd - Roadies Pah by Johnclimber


Love the tyre size contrast in this pic


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

CK you new/old Pug needs more of this :- http://sports.shop.ebay.co.uk/Bike-...purple&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282

:band::band::thumbsup:


----------



## dared3vil0 (Jul 7, 2011)

sand/snow bikes are awesome


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Pug should've stayed purple, I think. Good on you, Coastkid!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Fatbikin' in Anchorage, AK..


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

As posted in my build thread, here is my first ride on my bike. Moray coast NE scotland


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

ut:


----------



## antpal01 (Jun 12, 2011)

motorman, bike looks great! congrats. Shots are well done - you have a great eye for composition. Do you shoot Canon?
thx,
Anthony


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Hi Anthony,

No, those shots were done on a cheap Casio Camera I got free from work as an safety award 
Just keep it in my ride bag for point & shoot


----------



## antpal01 (Jun 12, 2011)

You have a naturally good eye to get those shots! 

Enjoy the new ride. 

Anthony


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks good fatty terrain MM, bet you wish you had got one years ago now, i know i did!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Nome overlook...*

Enjoyed last weekend's Anvil Mt. ride so much, had to head up there again after work tonight. Liking the new Spoon saddle. Not really new, I guess. Picked it up two years ago for my touring bike, but found it too firm and went with a Brooks. Been sitting in the parts bin 'til I decided to try it out on the fatback. A few more miles on the arse seems to have toughened things up. With the fit dialed in, it's more comfortable than the wtb it replaced. Lighter too.


----------



## wild_ride (Mar 5, 2010)

Would like to head up that way for a beach and hill ride. Nice shots, Veloborealis.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

up and over. having fun in the woods.


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

anortherncrazy said:


> Fatbikin' in Anchorage, AK..


Where were you riding at anortherncrazy? I haven't had my fattie very long and am always looking for a new place to ride in Anchorage. I haven't hit any beaches yet.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

July 8th - Barnacle Iron Man by Johnclimber


Formby by Johnclimber


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

More Moray coast trails, trip cut short by Scottish summer weather 
Out for 6hrs today....... absolutely love this bike........well except for the broken chain that has only 15 mile on it:nono: all part of the adventure I suppose:thumbsup:



















Beach between Burghead & Findhorn


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

*Look at that monster!*


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

That looks just like the Loch Ness Monster!

(Which was just spotted again last week)


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Larry Endomorph said:


> View attachment 624861


Is that one of those "Roadside America Attractions" aka "Prehistoric Forests" that are found in Michigan and Ohio also? Read they went out of business and the one in Ohio actually has a working sea monster that can sail around Lake Erie. Once in a while I'll see one of those lifelike dinosaurs setup in campgrounds around Michigan. Wouldn't be surprised that's one of them in the lake in the background out in your state. Nice job if it's a Photoshopped pic.

Looks like we need a Loch Ness vid *hint*


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

So thats where Nessie went!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Steve Balogh said:


> Looks like we need a Loch Ness vid *hint*


Can't do the vid, but here's some pics of Loch Ness:



(Urquhart Castle)

And here's the submarine used in one of the hunts (note the harpoon mounts):


Sorry, didn't have a fatbike at the time, so you'll have to make do with my wee Dahon which I used to ride that part of the Great Glen Way.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Velobike said:


> Can't do the vid, but here's some pics of Loch Ness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Looks like the "Yellow Submarine" from the Beatles artwork.:thumbsup:


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

Steve Balogh said:


> ... Nice job if it's a Photoshopped pic.


Nope. Not photoshopped. That's a real Mukluk.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Larry Endomorph: 'Minne' the lake monster at Lake of the Isles in Minnesota?


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Click for 1600x1200


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Larry Endomorph said:


> Nope. Not photoshopped. That's a real Mukluk.


Good one:thumbsup:

Found a pic of "Minnie":
http://minneapolis.neighborhoodr.com/post/6115548277/lake-monster-returns-to-minneapolis-minnie


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Overnighter...*

Lots of day trips recently, but it's been a long time since I've been bikepacking. In fact, the last time I went it was still called bike touring. I know, I know - they're not necessarliy the same thing. One night, 60 miles, gravel roads, with a couple of sections of riverbottom and rough doubletrack thrown into the mix. Gave me a chance to test some new gear before a longer trip later this month.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Soft sell to a friend to consider a fat bike this fall...


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

Drew Diller said:


> Larry Endomorph: 'Minne' the lake monster at Lake of the Isles in Minnesota?


Drew: Brownie Lake.


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

Minnesota River Valley...


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Find the fat bike amongst all the half naked people!

This was at the Freedom From Pants ride in Minneapolis. Some people took it literally and did Freedom From Underwear, one of whom got ticketed (thankfully not arrested).

Someone also took a parked shot.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Freedom From Pants festival Hahaha.

Love that bamboo/carbon frame


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

Took a few pictures with my phone on the way to work. My commute to work is 80% trail vs. pavement. The trails can vary between single tracks, wide multi use trails, hills and bushwacking depending on the route I decide to take each day. So lucky I get to ride this stuff every day to work and back home. Sometimes I can't help but ride for hours after work and take the longest way home I can find!

































one section where I have to ride a bike path to cross under the road, then back into the woods!








watch out for that hole, it was as deep as my tires are tall!


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

My lunch break today, I love how easy it is to wheelie on a fat tire!


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

Very cool pics - I have never scene one of these in person...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

alaskairhog said:


> My lunch break today...


That pic sums up fatbiking 

BTW are you using genuine Surly helium in your tyres, or the cheap aftermarket stuff?

Can only get the cheap stuff here, and I can't get my wheel up at all....


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Little spin round today with a mate on his new Fatback. I have to say that it's a fantastic looking bike and makes my Mukluk look rather dull.


2011_0716fatbike20007 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


2011_0716fatbike20009 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

Velobike said:


> That pic sums up fatbiking
> 
> BTW are you using genuine Surly helium in your tyres, or the cheap aftermarket stuff?
> 
> Can only get the cheap stuff here, and I can't get my wheel up at all....


I think using the genuine Surly helium is best, makes your voice sound the most high pitched! 
Actually It's probably a little easier to wheelie since I left my fort uncut and like my bars up high. I've always noticed the extra leverage when I place my bars up higher on bikes. That and if it has two wheels, it's inevitable that I'm going to try and wheelie it at some point. Bike, moped, motorcycle. It's a condition I can't control. Up high wheelies over roots are the most fun!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I love this freakin thread


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Another shot from today.


2011_0717morefat0013 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

singlespeedstu said:


> Another shot from today.
> 
> 
> 2011_0717morefat0013 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


Cook bikes! What kind of rims do you have on the fatback? They look sweet!


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

intheways said:


> Cook bikes! What kind of rims do you have on the fatback? They look sweet?


Not my bike. Mines the Mukluk.

They're polished 70mm umas though.


----------



## interdigitate (Jul 17, 2011)

wow I thought my bike had fat tires... and than i found this thread.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

interdigitate said:


> wow I thought my bike had fat tires... and than i found this thread.


And now you want one......Don't you?


----------



## interdigitate (Jul 17, 2011)

lol let me show you what I thought was fat before this thread.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Going with the flow...*

Jack G. on his 9 zero 7 crossing the Penny R. 10 miles west of Nome. Jack went with the current and made it across. I cut straight across and ended up wading.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

I feel so bad for his bearings.

Couldn't fathom doing that to my bike...


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*I do it, but I cringe every time...*



Borgschulze said:


> I feel so bad for his bearings.
> 
> Couldn't fathom doing that to my bike...


If you ride the beach up here for any distance, you end up having to cross rivers. We could have carried across this one, but our drivetrains were so caked with salt and grit from the previous 10 miles we actuallly welcomed the fresh water flush. Cured my chain suck problem in short order.

It's a good test of my Phil bb, I suppose, and both bikes will get new wheel bearings before the snow falls.


----------



## thirstywork (Dec 24, 2006)

Even the mighty Phil bb won't last with that use without some love. Make sure you pull the seals, clean and repack those bearings. Bearbait killed one on the Yakutat trip.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Not quite as exciting as a river crossing, but Dad and the little one were having fun...









A shot in its natural habitat


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

on her maiden trail ride


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

I replace my PW bearings every spring ready for summer, there SKS bearings and only £8 a pair from bearing suppliers, i degrease and repack with Graphite grease before fitting,
these bikes are made for this stuff so use them :thumbsup:


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

What do you call 15 fat bikes? A pod, a gnomint....a groove?

Slide Show 1 

Slide Show 2


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Great shot, ~gomez~.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

~gomez~ said:


> What do you call 15 fat bikes?


One fun f*ckin time!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

~gomez~ said:


> What do you call 15 fat bikes? A pod, a gnomint....a groove?
> 
> Slide Show 1
> 
> Slide Show 2


Gomez- I think it's called a fandango, or rather, a FUN-dango. Looks like a blast!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

~gomez~ said:


> What do you call 15 fat bikes?


¡buenisimo!


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Camera mount testing on my Jones truss fork


July 19th - Endomorph Camera by Johnclimber


----------



## yakkoTDI (May 4, 2011)

This thread just makes me want a fat bike even more.

/digs in couch for change


----------



## desack (Jun 16, 2011)

AlaskairHog, what trail is that (your commute one)?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (Aug 7, 2010)

veloborealis said:


> Jack G. on his 9 zero 7 crossing the Penny R. 10 miles west of Nome. Jack went with the current and made it across. I cut straight across and ended up wading.


I know what it's like to cross a river like that on foot wearing waders. But to do it on a bike, loaded with gear, probably with large submerged baby-heads, in what looks like some fairly cold weather, is truly mind boggling. Much respect.:thumbsup:

So do you guys stop periodically to lube your chain or do any other maintenance?


----------



## Dugglewoof (Jul 8, 2011)

Man, I can't wait til I get enough money to buy one of these.


----------



## Dugglewoof (Jul 8, 2011)

I see that these don't have suspension but I assume they still make decent mountain bikes, right?


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

desack said:


> AlaskairHog, what trail is that (your commute one)?


I commute through north and south russian jack park


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

I see moose all the time on my commute to work and lately I've been seeing this mom and baby moose often. The other day I happened to be on my fat bike so decided to take a picture of the bike with the moose in the back ground for those of you that don't get to see wild life like this on the regular.


----------



## mtnbikerx (Jan 30, 2004)

*"Barn Find"*

Nice snag Coastkid! I'm happy for ya!


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Pics from yesterday's ride


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh yeah. Comparo shot of Larry on 100 and 65mm rims. In person, it was visually striking - and realistically, there was about 1/4" of difference across the outer knobs. We actually left the same width track in the soft stuff, but I was running 8psi and he was running about 6.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

My wife Nicole stole my bike for a bit while we were going to the lake to fish  Aside from the seat being too high for her, she likes it.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Great snap, Borgschulze!


----------



## desack (Jun 16, 2011)

alaskairhog said:


> I commute through north and south russian jack park


I go through there all the time, that part didn't look familiar. I've seen those (or maybe other) moose back there too.


----------



## bjornolson (Oct 20, 2010)

*Pierre's Cart*

Wilderness conversion, some assembly required.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

bjornolson said:


> Wilderness conversion, some assembly required.


That looks interesting. Any more info on it?


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Northern Mn.*


----------



## TMLGN (Jul 25, 2011)

Whoa never knew MTB tyres like those existed...btw your blog is pretty interesting

How do you plow thru dirt with those?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Out enjoying finding nice loose surface climbs to monster...





Now don't assume from the positions of the bike, it was me getting monstered. I just thought "Why don't I stop on this nice long steep climb and take a photo for the lads on mtbr?"

Breathing heavy, never


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought you meant monster as in the bike itself - the drum and the fender on that thing really add to the "it looks like a motorcycle" appeal, just more old school.


----------



## nm13 (Jun 5, 2005)

[QUOTE=Velobike;... monster...
What frame is that - powdercoated Pugsley, small 907 or something more exotic?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Medium 9:Zero:7


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

desack said:


> I go through there all the time, that part didn't look familiar. I've seen those (or maybe other) moose back there too.


There are so many trails through there. They are all pretty similar but I seem to find a new trail everytime I explore this park. It's so much bigger than it looks on a map!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Dirt road ridin' in Iowa


----------



## Yukon Alvin (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Joboo,
What brand of rack are you running on the back of that Pug?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

ferday said:


> on her maiden trail ride


very nice!!...where is this?


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Good Harbor Bay, Mi*

Some pics from today's ride, brought my bike along for a music seminar in northern Michigan. Did 6 hours of beach riding from Good Harbir, and around the point to Glenn Arbor:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Good Harbor Bay, Mi*

Some pics from today's ride, brought my bike along for a music seminar in northern Michigan. Did 6 hours of beach riding from Good Harbor, and around the point to Glenn Arbor:


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Velobike said:


> Out enjoying finding nice loose surface climbs to monster...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool bike! Are you running Mary Bars on it?


----------



## maddrjeffe (Jun 25, 2011)

Yukon Alvin... It looks like an Old man mountain Sherpa.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

intheways said:


> Cool bike! Are you running Mary Bars on it?


Yes they are Mary bars.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Tour de Nome*

Linked up a couple of local roads and trails today for a 25 mile loop around the metropolis of Nome AK. The sun even made a welcome, if brief, appearance.


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*Thanks*

Looks like a great day how were the Skeeters? I swear I am going to get up there some day before I fall apart.


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*Is that a Thudbuster?*

I just noticed the little cozy around your thudbuster, I think? What is that and where did you get it? I have been wondering how to keep sand out of mine?:thumbsup:


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

hi dave - I got mine at the official TB website as a package deal with the st post, $18 by itself, a rip IMO. you might be able to get it cheaper elsewhere.

www.thudbuster.com/products.html


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

not mine


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Serpentine Hot Springs hike-a-bike (pic heavy)*

Last week, I joined five Nome cyclists on a 74 mile RT hike-a-bike to one of the most magical places on Alaska's Seward Peninsula. Serpentine Hot Springs in Bering Land Bridge National Preserve has been a magnet for travelers for at least 12,000 years. Texas A&M archaeologists recently carbon-dated half-a-dozen Clovis-style fluted points from the site - the oldest find of its kind in Alaska. A bike trip there has been on my trip list for more than a decade. The trip started on an old mining "road" to the former gold rush town of Taylor. The last bucketline gold dredge in North America still operates there. About 10 of the 22 miles to Taylor can properly be called a road. The rest is a boggy tractor trail, about half of which is bikeable - more in drier conditions. We chose to hike the last 15 miles of the swampiest terrain to the springs. I'm glad I didn't bring the bike 'cause recent rains would have made it a push almost the whole way. Biking the dry tundra ridges near the springs themselves would have been incredible, but the National Park Service frowns on taking bikes off the trail corridor. Guarded by otherworldly granitic tors and frequently cloaked in mist, the springs once inspired Inuit shaman. The site is still used Native healers. Around the turn of the century, miners flocked there for hot baths and the fresh vegetables that were grown in the warm soil. The bikes included a Fatback, a 9zero7, a rigid Fargo and three 26er hardtails. I think the fatties were slightly better suited to the terrain than a standard mtb, but others would disagree. I would say they rolled better through the grassy, boggy downhills due to the momentum of the heavy wheels. On rutted sections of road the Larrys were better at edging in and out of the ruts when switching lines to avoid obstacles. On the uphills, the advantage of extra traction and float was offset by weight and rolling resistance. Personally, I never once wished for skinnies. Photo credits to Keith Conger, Jane Lando, Don Reed, and Jack Gadamus.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Those rock configurations are simply out of this world!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

great post VB!


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

*Blue Mounds, WI*

Chert Dip:



























East Tower:









Overload:


















Camping and MTB'ing on a fatty is exhuasting:


----------



## middcrossrx (Jul 26, 2007)

The Pugs gets a break while out for a ride with my son here in Vermont. At 10, he is already claiming dibs on the bike when he is big enough to ride it.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

is good to be back :thumbsup:



(that was going up btw..great test ride for my knee!)


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

martinsillo said:


> is good to be back :thumbsup:
> 
> (that was going up btw..great test ride for my knee!)


Good to see you back:thumbsup:

Hope the knee is holding up


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Overnight beachride, N.E. England*

Good news your riding again Martin :thumbsup: 

Sunset/bivvy/sunrise beachride over the Border on the Northumberland coast last Friday,

Bamburgh castle and Giants Dice, (two WW2 coastal defence anti tank blocks  )...

Northumberland, Budle Point to Dunstanburgh Castle 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Sunset at Beadnell harbour...

Northumberland, Budle Point to Dunstanburgh Castle 018 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Northumberland, Budle Point to Dunstanburgh Castle 032 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Bivvy camped up at the ruins of Dunstanburgh castle...

Northumberland, Budle Point to Dunstanburgh Castle 036 by coastkid71, on Flickr

4am sunrise and deserted beaches on return...

Northumberland, Budle Point to Dunstanburgh Castle 047 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Northumberland, Budle Point to Dunstanburgh Castle 056 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks guys 
now I need to get back in shape...well, not that I was in a great one to begin with 

I also test a DH tube on front on this ride too...they fit nicely and I can get them at the lbs fast 

one thing I love about your rides CK is how empty your beaches are


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Bivy camping at oceanside castle ruins, now that is friggin awesome.

Honestly so are the pics from the Alaskan hot springs. Fantastic stuff guys.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Beautiful Pix CK :thumbsup:

I`ve got some racks for my Pug so I`m hoping to come to the UK Fat Fest in September


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Fatback representation (just me) at yesterday's 6-hour race. I managed 4 laps (same as last year), but about 10 minutes faster. First race for Baby-and nobody puts Baby in a corner...


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Some pics from Today's rather wet, but fantastic ride around Abernethy Forest:thumbsup:










Fat bike fat tree




























Expected to see Ewoks in here...










Custom Brooks seat protector from Tesco



















Hmmmm......




























Crazy deep ford due to heavy rain, had to cross, or 4 mile detour or use this...










Nah, yer fine...wet feet seem like the easy option


----------



## mijstrat72 (Jul 1, 2011)

Here is a couple of quick pics from Upper Michigan, more to come if I can remember to get off the bike and take them......


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

*"Norwegian Moab"*

Reinnesfjellet, Norge
4th - 5th of July:


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Wow, really great pics there!


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

*Tiger Cat Flowage - Round Lake, WI*

Check out the swell rope swing.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great pics Zarni! :thumbsup:


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

this thread makes me want a pug. REAL BAD


----------



## Pozo (May 13, 2006)

IF by sheldonattwood, on Flickr


Moody Skies by sheldonattwood, on Flickr


Paddi and the towel rail by sheldonattwood, on Flickr


FFIF by sheldonattwood, on Flickr

Finished this week, completed 3 rides and love it so plans for a full fat are under way!


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

mangoman said:


> Fatback representation (just me) at yesterday's 6-hour race. I managed 4 laps (same as last year), but about 10 minutes faster. First race for Baby-and nobody puts Baby in a corner...QUOTE]
> 
> Good job.
> 
> Oh, you'll be happy to know a remake of your favorite film is in the works.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Pozo said:


> IF by sheldonattwood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Moody Skies by sheldonattwood, on Flickr
> ...


Sweet ride! Are you going with an IF fattie?


----------



## Pozo (May 13, 2006)

Thanks, I'm not going for a custom frame for a fat bike just looking around at the off the peg frames/bikes at the moment.


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

Riding the new singletrack in Cuyuna Country State Recreation Area, near Crosby, MN:


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Semi fat

August 18th - Sunset Single Speed Ride by Johnclimber


----------



## damien1350 (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

I brought the Pug along to the Salsa 24 as a back up to my XC bike. The course saw a downpour late the night before and the trail was greasy and wet so I decided to do the first lap on the Pug....It was so much fun I did 6 more on it. There simply isn't a better bike for technical wet roots/rocks/sandy-mud.


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

*'Race face'*


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Toni Lund said:


>


Saweet pic!


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Careful......dog tracks with a beast in close pursuit.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Blue bird days up north*

Record setting rainfall this summer. But the sun has been out for the last week and the trails are finally drying out. 50 miles this weekend, grinnin' all the way.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

*A day trip to Nunavaugaluk Lake overlook...*

It was my first time up this relatively new trail. It turned out to be much more pushing and carrying than riding, and I will not be taking the bike up there again, but I got a couple of nice pics to show for it...


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

*I converted someone to the fat side! My co-worker and good friend showed up finally with a fat bike of his own. We need a sign in the office that says fat bike parking only!*


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

*Looks like he was enjoying his first ride on his very own 907 frame! He bought it used for a good deal!*


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

alaskairhog said:


> *Looks like he was enjoying his first ride on his very own 907 frame! He bought it used for a good deal!*


Awesome! Bringing people to the fat side:ihih:

What size rims are you guys running?


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

I've got 100mm on that orange 907 and his are 80mm fat shebas. I think he's selling his bike to get a different size frame. The XL is too big for him! He needs a medium or large but he couldn't resist the price on a nice fat bike.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

alaskairhog said:


> I've got 100mm on that orange 907 and his are 80mm fat shebas. I think he's selling his bike to get a different size frame. The XL is too big for him! He needs a medium or large but he couldn't resist the price on a nice fat bike.


Thanks for the info. I might need some hundies before the snow flies.


----------



## Ascentionist (Jul 26, 2010)

Bill "Doc" Wenmark near the end of the 2011 Leadville 100


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

intheways said:


> Thanks for the info. I might need some hundies before the snow flies.


Depends on what you have now. I've heard most here in Anchorage AK run 80s. But 100s will work 
Probably not worth the extra money though if you already have 80s


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Ascentionist said:


> Bill "Doc" Wenmark near the end of the 2011 Leadville 100


Hahaha love the look on the other guys face looking at the tyre


----------



## middcrossrx (Jul 26, 2007)

He almost looks like "Please don't eat me!" Classic!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Bill "Doc" Wenmark near the end of the 2011 Leadville 100
[URL=https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/xfv8yq47r63TlvJaTfy-yQ?feat=embedwebsite said:


> [/URL]


Awesome!


----------



## RENCRN8 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## PugsleyLvr (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's a couple of my Pug, just chilling out.


----------



## ridgerunner57 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice pugs..Also nice old CT70 in the background. OT, but fond memories just the same.

James



PugsleyLvr said:


> Here's a couple of my Pug, just chilling out.
> View attachment 636577
> 
> 
> View attachment 636578


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

B.F. Lawrence


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*Rack*

Awesome who made that?


----------



## DekerfTeamST (Jul 25, 2008)

davedivided said:


> Awesome who made that?


I think Gomez is referring to the swollen unit (tire) of his Pugs. The Big Fat Larry by Surly.:thumbsup:


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

davedivided said:


> Awesome who made that?


A-train Cycles


----------



## DekerfTeamST (Jul 25, 2008)

DekerfTeamST said:


> I think Gomez is referring to the swollen unit (tire) of his Pugs. The Big Fat Larry by Surly.:thumbsup:


Oops.:blush: Didn't see the rack heading. So yeah, what Gomez said.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

From 2 days ago. Funny how even a short beach ride just makes you feel better. :thumbsup:


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

~gomez~ said:


> B.F. Lawrence


Nice! I'm on deck for one of those racks. Plan on a tire soon too!


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

Kincaid park
Doesn't look like much but this sand dune area has some fun areas to fat bike along with miles of mtn bike trails surrounding it! This hill in the back ground is loose sand and quite the challenge to make it up! People struggle to walk up it, but my buddy and I managed to pass a few of them on our bikes! Of course the best part is coming down as fast as you can! This was good practice to get ready for snow which will be on it's way soon enough!


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Fatpacking/Gravel Grinding/S24O quick getaway.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Fall color without trees*

In Nome, Fall arrives in August. Though no more than ground cover at this latitude, dwarf birch and willow still put on a color show. Snow is not far behind. Soon the Fatback will be sharing mushing trails with the local dog teams.


----------



## Pozo (May 13, 2006)

Spot Brand SS with a 650B on the rear

Spot Brand by sheldonattwood, on Flickr


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

JAGI410 said:


> Fatpacking/Gravel S24O quick getaway.
> 
> ]


Are those waterproof nashbar panniers? I just ordered a set I think the same kind. How do you like them?


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

alaskairhog said:


> Are those waterproof nashbar panniers? I just ordered a set I think the same kind. How do you like them?


They are the Nashbar Daytrekkers. I've had them for a couple years. Not waterproof, but they do OK. They're perfect for small trips like this.


----------



## KonaBadger (Sep 4, 2011)

There's some great scenery on display here! Very envious of you guys living near mountains, very flat here in Florida.


----------



## empire_builder (Apr 10, 2008)

*Rocky Mountain High*


----------



## headhunterracing (Jun 11, 2010)

One Awesome Fatback and Three pug's Minneapolis


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*Vid: Snow ride in southern California*

There are only a few days a year when you can do it, but I managed to get in a ride on one of them. If you get bored, at least skip ahead to the second musical selection.


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

*Puglsey in Utah*

Here is a shot from the weekend.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

greenwater said:


> Here is a shot from the weekend.


Looks like you could just ride straight over it


----------



## PhatRoller (Aug 30, 2011)

*Mukluk in its native environment. Mine too.*


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

PhatRoller said:


> View attachment 638589


Looks like Kettle - The connector trail just south of Tamarac Rd.


----------



## PhatRoller (Aug 30, 2011)

nah, it's up by the Dells. they are clearing a road thru a couple hundred acres and it's killer riding on a fatty--lots of sand and loose soil and all that. love the kettle tho, one of my favs for sure. btw, gonna prob catch you at gnome fest in a few days


----------



## BradA57 (May 24, 2011)

Here's the pug on the Lowe river with some of the Chugach mountains in the background. Snow level is dropping, @ 5k'


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Great shot. That bike looks at home in that territory.


----------



## PhatRoller (Aug 30, 2011)

*Wisconsin woods path*

today's ride


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

*Three-Day Weekend at Aleknagik*

These would have been beach ride pics headed west out of Togiak, but it was a wet weekend in Southwest Alaska, so we made for the cabin near Aleknagik instead...

Skiff ride down the Wood River from Aleknagik to the cabin...








The cabin- a warm, dry place to return after wet, cold rides...








Some puddles were over the feet, but not this one...








The winter trail continues, but is not passable until "freeze-up..."








Fatback's new poster child?








Don't tell anyone...








Some of the old mining roads are older than others...








Head up Cinnabar Mountain towards the old mine, it is steeper than it looks...








...but the view from the top is worth it...








The group shot from the summit...


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome country down there. Is there a good network of rideable winter trails?

VB
Nome


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

first ride on new tires, shakedown along the river which is up after a weeks worth of rain.


----------



## ciscopd (Feb 8, 2006)

*Nate*

How do you like the new nate tire? I love mine. I have it on the back of my Carver 
Finally I have real traction.


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

ciscopd said:


> How do you like the new nate tire? I love mine. I have it on the back of my Carver
> Finally I have real traction.


A little weird at first but I really like it, only hit the short single track deer trails behind my house then paved/gravel/tow path trails for the rest. Mr. Nate is nobbalishous.

Got another Nate coming in the mail, thanks Brian, and will have full set to do the mega test.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

veloborealis said:


> Awesome country down there. Is there a good network of rideable winter trails?
> 
> VB
> Nome


I have thought the same of your country based on your pics herein VB. I'd love to fly up that way with "Bertha" one of these days...

Come winter, there will be sno-go trails from Dillingham up the Wood River to Aleknagik (makes a nice over nighter to the cabin and back), Up the Nushagak to Ekwok, New Stuyahok, and Koliganek, and to the west to Manokotak (home base of the Fatback rider in my post) continuing to Twin Hills and Togiak...

There will also be trapping trails into the Muklung Hills (where Uncle Ted died) and into the Wood-Tikchik State Park out of Aleknagik...

In addition, sno-gos will pack a myriad of hunting, firewood getting, and generally screw off trails crisscrossing all over the countryside. Sometimes we motor the fatbikes out to an area to ride in...

LL
Dillingham


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

I drove up to Alkenagik in June when I was in Dillingham for a week-long conference. Looking out over the lake and up into the mountains, the view was spectacular. That particular day I was wishing I had a boat and a whole lotta time. Also thinking it would be cool to explore the area in winter by bike, if there were trails to access it. Sounds like you've got some winter options. Thanks for sharing your photos LL. Enjoy your Mukluk and keep posting.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Getting ready for winter!


----------



## cozz (Nov 26, 2009)

im down in the new forest near southampton for a week or so - had a quick nip out this afternoon, and found myself riding through bogs and swamps, very surprised at how easy going it was

lots and lots of fairly shallow standing water and waterlogged grass

great times till i had 2 thorn punctures, and one blow out (light tubes) and ended up bandaging the hole in the tube with another to get me back !

heres a pic


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Bethany on her new mukluk @ gnome-fest


----------



## farminded (Dec 11, 2010)

A few pictures from the Season 

Here's what i transport the Fatback Out with . lol


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

View on Black


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Her Royal Fatness, in wide angle:


Her Royal Fatness, on Flickr


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Bethany's first beach ride...


----------



## BradA57 (May 24, 2011)

Here's a few pics from today.

















Nice line in the middle.


----------



## wieczorek24 (Dec 16, 2010)

Where is this? Looks like AK?


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

*Tire Inspiration?*

My new Mukluk on it's inaugural ride...found an old piece of farm equipment just off the trail and couldn't help but notice the resemblence...


----------



## got6ponies (Sep 16, 2011)

SteveF said:


> My new Mukluk on it's inaugural ride...found an old piece of farm equipment just off the trail and couldn't help but notice the resemblance...


........... its a manure spreader!:thumbsup:
nice tire!


----------



## BradA57 (May 24, 2011)

wieczorek24 said:


> Where is this? Looks like AK?


Mile 26 on the Richardson hwy, Thompson pass AK.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

SteveF said:


> My new Mukluk on it's inaugural ride...found an old piece of farm equipment just off the trail and couldn't help but notice the resemblence...


Is that at Burchfield? I passed something like that there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

Ahhh, the last of my beach rides. I'll be moving from Myrtle Beach, SC to Lexington, KY so there won't be any more sand any time soon.


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

appleSSeed said:


> Ahhh, the last of my beach rides. I'll be moving from Myrtle Beach, SC to Lexington, KY so there won't be any more sand any time soon.


Boonesborough Beach, in the Fort Boonesborough State Park. :thumbsup:

Not the same as Myrtle Beach, but it'll have to do.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Steve Balogh said:


> Is that at Burchfield? I passed something like that there a couple weeks ago.


Yep, the newer section of trail that starts behind the McNamara Landing outhouse. My first ride on the new Mukluk! I'm looking forward to some MMBA fatbike rides...:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

got6ponies said:


> ........... its a manure spreader!:thumbsup:
> nice tire!


Hey I resemble that remark!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

SteveF said:


> Yep, the newer section of trail that starts behind the McNamara Landing outhouse. My first ride on the new Mukluk! I'm looking forward to some MMBA fatbike rides...:thumbsup:


Sounds like the Burchfield race is off to a slow start, weather permitting I may just race my Wildfire there just for fun. I posted a vid of my ride in the film section here. Jon tells me the rock gardens on the river are not in the race There goes our advantage, but small venues like that can be fun. Would be a real hoot if everyone shows up with Freeride and Fatbikes.

Where are you located? Know your posts from the MMBA BB.


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi from Siberia...
It is a fieldriding alongshore the Irkut river...


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*On the top of my list*

I really want to go to Siberia, my nephew just returned from Russia he made a trip to Siberia while there. My Pugsley would really like to see the sights as well.

Thanks


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

davedivided said:


> I really want to go to Siberia, my nephew just returned from Russia he made a trip to Siberia while there. My Pugsley would really like to see the sights as well.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to Siberia!
I think that the Lake Baikal, Olkhinskoe Plateau, Khamar-Daban and East Sayan is some of best places for fatbiking both in winter and in summer! :thumbsup:

The Irkut river in summer...









...and the same place in winter


----------



## FarNorth (Feb 12, 2011)

zmey70,

Looks just like Montana.

Cheers from Alaska,
Steve


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

FarNorth,

Indeed, some places look so similar!

Cheers from Irkutsk region,
Maksim


----------



## wieczorek24 (Dec 16, 2010)

it looks like it could be the yukon river too

places do seem to look the same in winter


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

It sounds like I have a chance to visit many places around the world without traveling! 
But Alaska is the place which I wish to visit in really. :thumbsup:


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Ferday, that looks just like the Dornoch Firth up here in the Highlands of Scotland.

I'll try to find a pic.


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

*New arrival..Mukluk!!!*

Arrived yesterday!


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)




----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Gorgeous - Motorman!


----------



## zoovegroover (Apr 30, 2007)

*2011 Small Pugsley Single Speed*

2011 Small Pugsley - Rattle-canned Rustoleum Sage Green
BFL's 120tpi on Drilled Rolling Daryls and Surly Hubs - 32 Butted Spokes - shave weight where possible!! Tires measure ~105mm wide with 8psi on the 82mm rims
Whirly cranks 36/20 freehub on one wheel and 20t fixed on other.
6" BB7s & XTR Levers
Salsa zero offset #2 post and 110mm Salsa Stem
WTB Pure saddle and 23deg. Salsa Bend 2 Bar/Salsa Lock-on grips

There is about 1/4" clearance at the chainstays with the BFL's. Have not tried it with gears yet.

Ridden some of the local single track where I normally ride a rigid fixed 29er. The bike handles really well with gobs of traction and a plush ride. Wheels ride super heavy compared to what I am used to with the 29er. My legs get more of a workout and my upper body is able to take a break from suspension duties with the fat tires!


----------



## justin51 (Mar 7, 2009)

zoovegroover said:


> 2011 Small Pugsley - Rattle-canned Rustoleum Sage Green
> BFL's 120tpi on Drilled Rolling Daryls and Surly Hubs - 32 Butted Spokes - shave weight where possible!! Tires measure ~105mm wide with 8psi on the 82mm rims
> Whirly cranks 36/20 freehub on one wheel and 20t fixed on other.
> 6" BB7s & XTR Levers
> ...


AWESOME bike looks badass!!!!!!! I really want to paint my 2011 pugs soooo bad but can't bring myself to do it so kudos to you love your setup.


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

^Yes, love that sage green. SS fat bikes look so simple and [email protected]!


----------



## zoovegroover (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks! It was tough to pull the frame out of the box and immediately strip off all the decals and head badge. The paint job is pretty bad. It is smooth in places and rough in others but I don't really care. I am just partial to green bikes and don't like white MTB's! I did not rough-up the white PC in case I want to strip the green to go back to white for whatever reason.


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Work Photo, Folllowed by Todays Trail*

way too much of this view the past couple months!!!:madman:









This was more like it, this afternoon!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

wine & cheese ride @ silver lake


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Great pics everyone! Keep them coming:thumbsup:

Tonight's ride across the tidal mud flats


























Just a fun way to end the day


----------



## Monkeyrider1 (Feb 3, 2009)

stuck in a tree


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

muskeg, also known as swamp, or bog...


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Last weekend

Just Because by Johnclimber


September 25th - Sunday Morning Ride by Johnclimber


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*What I Saw This Morning*

I'm not sure I'm ready for snow yet but here it comes. This also could be posted in the 30 minutes from my house thread, but only if I'm riding towards home.


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

ferday said:


> muskeg...


Wow, nice location. Cool island.

Some great shots lately.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Nice work on getting first snow pics of the season !...Brrrr.....looks cold!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

That moose is amazing!


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Riding some BFL country....


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats what its all about motorman!, where lesser bikes fear to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Exactly CK! Trying the impossible is what it is all about....including riding these wet marbles:thumbsup:


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

motorman said:


> Exactly CK! Trying the impossible is what it is all about....including riding these wet marbles:thumbsup:


surprisingly functional on wet marbles!


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Orkje said:


> That moose is amazing!


He was very interested in a couple of cows, cow moose that is. They wanted nothing to do with him. One frustrated bull.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Beach bombing & ridge running*

A few shots from the last week. Muskox wool, or qiviut, stuffed into the toes of oversized winter boots sure keep your feet warm.


----------



## bjornolson (Oct 20, 2010)

The Seward peninsula sure is a good place to have a fat bike. Can't wait to come back.
Nice shots.
Bjørn


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Legion Trail System... Grand Rapids, Mn.*


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

joboo - that's awesome!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Bjorn. Your area is pretty nice (understatement), too. Loved the pics of your recent fatbike/packraft trip. I wish I knew about fatbikes when I lived in Kenai. Didn't exist when I lived in Homer. You planning a trip north?


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

veloborealis said:


> A few shots from the last week. Muskox wool, or qiviut, stuffed into the toes of oversized winter boots sure keep your feet warm.


You could make and market muskox seat covers for bikes and motorcycles! Boot inserts too for insulation. I can be your Anchorage connection for marketing. We'll make a fortune!


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*Grand Rapids Was a Fav*



joboo said:


>


Where is this in relationship to Sugar Bowl? Used to live in Aitkin Co. Had to got to Grand Rapids to find a hill!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Back to the scene of the crime.....

This is where I ended up with a concussion & broken collar bone last year. Today I got to hike about a 1/2 mile with my chain stuck behind my cassette until my friends got back with a cassette lock ring tool, chain whip, & wrench. Trail must not like me LOL.

Enjoyable ride though.


----------



## christian402 (Sep 6, 2011)

finally my contribution :thumbsup:


----------



## Old Bag (Oct 17, 2005)

*Shred the Red!*

*Singletrack at Cuyuna (Minnesota)*


*Iron Ore Dust*


*One puddle...I had splash marks up to my neck.*


*At the bottom of the hill...*


*...at the top!*


The Fatback was surprisingly nimble on singletrack...getting the tire pressure perfect is still a work in progress :skep:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Today's race pic.*

Pic of me taken today at the Burchfield Park race by Dennis "DeadTreeRun":


----------



## poorboymods (Jan 10, 2009)

Have you checked out the new Nate? Super traction for the fattys!


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

alaskairhog said:


> You could make and market muskox seat covers for bikes and motorcycles! Boot inserts too for insulation. I can be your Anchorage connection for marketing. We'll make a fortune!


I'll be the Australian connection, I can smell the $$$$, I'm already out spending my share......


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Love that shot, ferday.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

From this...










.....to this, all on same ride


----------



## woutlaw (Oct 6, 2011)

*Ford Dam, Mississippi River, St. Paul, MN.*

I just picked up a Mukluk 3 and have been having a blast exploring terrain I never would have considered riding on my 'cross bike. I haven't done any mountain biking since the early '90s but man that Muk is fun. Can't wait for the snow.


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

Sandman in front of Mt. Zion, Tucker County, WV.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

[URL=https://www.flickr.com/photos/cargonistas/6215776687/]
Fatback: Alum, P2 by DJM, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice MM :thumbsup:, cant beat a Scottish sunset!


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Todays Pedal*


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Great pics! 
Mangoman, that is one cool pic!


----------



## woutlaw (Oct 6, 2011)

A couple more, because I thought they were funny.

Can't inline 'em because I'm a newbie, but the first one is titled "Kindred Spirits."

The second is captioned "One of these tires is designed for a vehicle that weighs nearly 600 pounds. The wider one is designed for a vehicle that weighs barely 30."


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

I went fat-packing at Yellow River Forest this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## daveyboy150 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Please please help!!!*

Hello all,

I am carrying out initial market research for my Final Year Project for my BEng Mechanical Engineering Degree at the University of Hull. I would be incredibly appreciative of any response and questions you may have. I am very new to the idea of FatBikes so please if I am stating incorrect information please correct me. My supervisor at the University of Hull has given me the following task:

A new generation of off-road bike, so called 'FatBikes' utilise large (100mm wide) tyres running at relatively low pressures (5-20psi) to handle soft terrain like snow, mud and sand. Conventional portable bicycle pumps are designed to deliver low volumes of air at high pressure (60-120psi). Fatbike tyres are relatively easy to puncture and cyclists are faced with an onerous task to repair and re-inflate them when 'on the trail' due to their relatively large volumes. Additionally cyclists like to 'tune' the running pressure to the terrain, and therefore some means of measuring the absolute pressure accurately is required. The scope of the project is to design and evaluate a low-weight, highly portable, manufacturable solution to this issue. There is no preferred conceptual solution, the project should include a widely ranging survey of air-pumping technologies.

Adding to this, im hoping to manufacture a prototype and then test it.

Firstly can anybody suggest any pumps on the current market and/or send me a link to the relevant websites?

Sounds obvious but do FatBike tyres have an inner tube and is the value on this inner tube the same as a conventional bike tyre?

Many, many Thanks

Dave


----------



## Surlynot (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Dave...

Might want to check Lezyne out, they produce a "MICRO FLOOR DRIVE HP | HPG"

Sorry unable to post a link!

Hope this helps?

Good luck.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I carry an old-fashioned bike pump as used in the 1950s. Long and fat and effective unlike modern mini pumps.

I also carry CO2 

There are purpose built fat inner tubes which are heavy. Many of us are using smaller section tubes such as used on downhill bikes to save a bit of rotating mass.

BTW I have never had a puncture on a fatbike.


----------



## daveyboy150 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks very much for getting back to me. Its interesting to know that you haven’t had a puncture, but for the purposes of this project it doesn’t really matter.

After doing some research, I can see that I need to design a pump which gives high volume air, at low pressure, unlike a normal road tyre that is at 60-120 PSI.

Can I ask, does it take a while to pump the tyre up with a normal pump, im thinking along the lines of a much bigger capacity pump that will pump the tyre in only a few strokes, hence it will no longer be a nuisance when repairing a puncture/or doing maintenance work on a FatBike.

Can somebody tell me if the valves are the same type seen on a conventional road bike?

Many Thanks


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Valves same as conventional bike.

I have considered carrying an airbed type pump for expedition type rides (don't need to go over 8-10psi). It could do 2 jobs as I would then carry an airbed instead of looking for the most comfortable rock

If I get time, I'll count the number of strokes to inflate a fat tyre because I have been wondering about this anyway. I usually mark my pumps with the number of strokes required for various pressures.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

daveyboy150 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am carrying out initial market research for my Final Year Project for my BEng Mechanical Engineering Degree at the University of Hull. I would be incredibly appreciative of any response and questions you may have. I am very new to the idea of FatBikes so please if I am stating incorrect information please correct me. My supervisor at the University of Hull has given me the following task:
> 
> ...


As mentioned: The Lezyne micro floor drive HV (high volume) available w/guage
Hand Pumps

Also, the Topeak Mountain Morph or Turbo Morph (with guage)

Both of these guages aren't really readable at fatty ranges (7-12 psi) so guageless is better.

For guage I use an accu-gage 0-15psi:
Tire gauges
I run schraeder valves, but you can special order presta with this guage. I tried a digital guage, but readability of 0.1 psi wasn't quite good enough and the head had issues with releasing pressure as the guage was being applied.

Note that both pumps mentioned are designed to rest on the ground, allowing you to use body weight rather than arm strength alone. I would also mention that high volume pumps are usually a lot of effort to achieve pressure, even 35psi for mtb. Fatty pressure range means it never gets hard to pump. A larger piston/higher stroke volume would be good, and not much more effort.

Tubes. As noted, Surly Toobs are "standard", but some run 2.5-3" DH tubes, and I run 21"x3.75" motorcycle tubes - slightly lighter that Toobs, and use schraeder valves. Many of us are looking to run tubeless, but the low pressures won't keep the beads seated to the rim reliably without some improvement such as retaining ribs in the rim (UMA II), and inflatable beadlock (homebrew in development), or glueing with "sew-up" rim adhesive.

Hopefully, a mod will extract your original post and all responses in the various threads - and give you an independent thread.


----------



## chubbyone (Aug 24, 2011)

Finally get to contribute!


----------



## Surlynot (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks great!

Is it 1 x 8? x9? or x10?

Nice touch with the bottle cage.

How do like the ride?


----------



## chubbyone (Aug 24, 2011)

Surlynot said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Is it 1 x 8? x9? or x10?
> 
> ...


Thanks!

1x9 for now, still exploring crank options.

I actually prefer MTB's without cages, but I have been commuting on this thing and don't ride with the camelbak to work. A frame bag will likely fill the void eventually.

The ride is awesome! I'm close to 200lbs and have been running around 18psi for my commute, 10-12 has been good for light trail use. I anticipate closer to 8 once the snow flies here! (not soon enough btw)


----------



## cozz (Nov 26, 2009)

you will need it work with both valve types


----------



## tlupfer (Dec 12, 2007)

woutlaw said:


> I just picked up a Mukluk 3 and have been having a blast exploring terrain I never would have considered riding on my 'cross bike. I haven't done any mountain biking since the early '90s but man that Muk is fun. Can't wait for the snow.


hah ha. amazing and weird. my friend took this picture on sunday. neither of us noticed your post until today. we started near the summit brewery and stuck mostly to the rive until the dam. you?


----------



## woutlaw (Oct 6, 2011)

tlupfer said:


> hah ha. amazing and weird. my friend took this picture on sunday. neither of us noticed your post until today. we started near the summit brewery and stuck mostly to the rive until the dam. you?


LOL. Great minds....

Hidden Falls, upstream to the dam then turned around and stuck mainly to the shore through Crosby Park and downstream, past I-35E and wandered back into civilization eventually. Good times!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMAG0327 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMAG0331 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, from Siberia! 

The Indian Summer comes again to the Olkhinskoe plateau!

Olkhinskoe plateau is my favorite trail in autumn. It is located between the Olkha river and the lake Baikal.


----------



## PugintheRug (Sep 19, 2011)

To the engineer looking for pump ideas...

I was thinking, it seems like a skateboard sized inflatable and durable bag could be useful to inflate high volumes at low pressure. You could force the air out of the bag, reinflate and sit or stand on it as necessary.


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow. Siberia looks so nice! Well, until February, that is. 

Still wanna go there. :thumbsup:


----------



## ddbros (Mar 24, 2011)

Siberia looks just like the Minnesota's North Shore of lake Superior, but then I think Minnesota and Siberia have a lot other thngs in common.:thumbsup:


----------



## redline814 (Oct 16, 2009)

My 1st ride on a beach...Assateague Island, MD. It resulted in the police chasing me down to tell me riding a bike there is illegal. My bad.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## antpal01 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice pic, redline 814. That's simply the cops being jealous!!!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Gotta love the leaves changing.....just means the snow is getting closer 
This was my "day before my birthday ride" since work is going to be long tomorrow & I won't have time to get out.


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

utabintarbo said:


> Wow. Siberia looks so nice! Well, until February, that is.
> 
> Still wanna go there. :thumbsup:


Be not afraid! Siberia in January and in other winter months looks nice too! :thumbsup::eekster:

*Angara river, december 2010, - 34 °C*


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

ddbros said:


> Siberia looks just like the Minnesota's North Shore of lake Superior, but then I think Minnesota and Siberia have a lot other thngs in common.:thumbsup:


But in Siberia a bit less communications and infrastructures, I think...


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

redline814 said:


> My 1st ride on a beach...Assateague Island, MD. It resulted in the police chasing me down to tell me riding a bike there is illegal. My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


No justice! that sounds like typical east coast for ya. how do they know no bike riding, has anyone ever tried? hahhaha i was fishing on the eastern shore, maryland, by the chesepeak bay bridge, and remember it being pretty desolate, fall season possibilities?


----------



## ppgc (Nov 28, 2004)

Fat Bikes are fun.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

They are indeed fun! :thumbsup:, shell collecting yesterday evening on the coast...


Longniddry Beach by coastkid71, on Flickr


Longniddry Beach by coastkid71, on Flickr


Longniddry Beach by coastkid71, on Flickr


Longniddry Beach by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

*coastkid71,*

The coast of East Lothian, old castle and purple Surly Pugsley are an incredable mix of wonderful things!!!

Your films and photos still inspire me!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

No track, but there looks like there may be a line through that lot.



Quad bikes - don't know whether to curse them or to be grateful for the fun bits they create 



I'm looking forward to my set of Nates arriving...


----------



## ciscopd (Feb 8, 2006)

*Nate*

You will love the new nate tire for traction. I just put one on my Carver. I can now get traction on climbs.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

I was out enjoying the desert autumn this weekend








admiring the landscape









And found a friend


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Yesterday morning riding with Archie

October 15th - Fat Bike & Fit Dog by Johnclimber

This morning down to the local beach

October 16th - To and Thro by Johnclimber


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

BTV, Beach by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

A fine gentleman put together a fat terrain / urban X / get lost in the woods ride yesterday. A lot more people than I expected. This is between Burnsville and Saint Paul in Minnesota.

With the amount of hike a bike and equipment abuse it involves, I gained a more intimate understanding of mikesee's remote touring equipment choices.

The Nate tires really do well in the mud!

















































Cleaning this without putting a foot down was interesting. Can't stop, can't go too fast either. Felt a bit like braking on a snowboard.


----------



## leftyrick (Oct 12, 2005)

First ride on my first Fatbike. Did you say traction?!


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Fatback: Chestnut Ridge Trail by DJ, on Flickr

Quick video, too: Chestnut Ridge Trail on Vimeo


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

leftyrick said:


> First ride on my first Fatbike. Did you say traction?!


Looks like great muddy fun!!


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

My new build: size large Fatback aluminum with carbon forks, Sram X0 9-speed gear, e.13 cranks, Time X-roc pedals, Fatback imported hubs, Dura-ace cassette, XTR front derailleur, Thomson elite post, Syntace F109 stem, Easton EC90 bars, Larry tires, Michelin inners, Avid BB7's, Avid ultimate levers, Uma II rims, Salsa skewers, Gore cables, WTB seat and Cane Creek 110 headset. The only thing missing is the chain (pretty damn handy devices). Total weight: 29.7 lbs. Not too bad, but could be lighter. Kevlar tires anyone? In the meantime: bring on winter! :thumbsup:


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

10/15/2011
Mid 40's.......... 40 mph winds...... Bring on the snow!!!!!  









Peace


----------



## ppgc (Nov 28, 2004)

Yesterday's ride in SoDak included running into bodies of water on 4 of the 8 roads I traveled. Windy as hell too.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Ride Report


----------



## christian402 (Sep 6, 2011)

Me and my bro right before heading out :thumbsup:


























woops edited for massive pics.


----------



## BradA57 (May 24, 2011)

Some freshies, skiing isn't so good yet but biking is not so bad.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Some local trail riding, nothing special, but good fun. I'm actually convincing myself that a fattie trail bike would work...


























Great pics folks:thumbsup:


----------



## ppgc (Nov 28, 2004)

Road Closed. For cars, not so much for bikes...


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Making tracks...*

A few shots from the last week. Looks like winter is here to stay.


----------



## Bewelnak (Oct 21, 2009)

leftyrick said:


> First ride on my first Fatbike. Did you say traction?!


Great pics. Where they from?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Finally, it's my first real contribution to this thread !*

This morning i went out for a ride through the park and around town.
This gave me the opportunity to take a few shots.
While i was at it i had the idea to make as much of the seemingly obligatory pics that frequently pass my screen.
You might know them as the 'leaning against a fence' or 'bike at sunrise' or 'bike hanging in a tree' and the 'bike and wildlife' pictures.
Also i have a few pics that conveniently combine 2 of the previous named themes.
(to bad i could not find an old WW-2 sub laying around...)


----------



## ETRiderX (Oct 15, 2011)

veloborealis said:


> A few shots from the last week. Looks like winter is here to stay.


Great photo's. Nice to see some snow! Now that I have a Mukluk I'm looking forward to a long winter.


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

New bikes are exciting.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Rabies010, you found no WW2 sub wrecks... but i see you have some of our highland Moo`s :thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

@CK
Spot on !
Here in Rotterdam we have a small island that was used to build the metrotunnels and has been a small nature reserve with some small gardens and gardenhouses, and they are the 4 'caretakers' of the island.
But i will keep on searching for an old sub...
(even if this means crossing the Northsea to take a pic of the one you have laying around)


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

ionsmuse said:


> New bikes are exciting.


Is that a small?

Looks nice. I like the way the seatstays are in line with the top tube. The Mukluk 3 is looking like a nice option.


----------



## leftyrick (Oct 12, 2005)

Bewelnak said:


> Great pics. Where they from?


Pics are from Prevost, which is around an hour north of Montreal.


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

Few shots from yesterday:









Maybe Nate's could handle that?









Winter route. Where is the ice and snow (same place eight months earlier)?









Oh sh*t! It's time to wash your front shifter...


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Some pics from today's excellent ride...














































Plenty more on blog later


----------



## drtoro (Nov 1, 2008)

First snow Vail, Colorado...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

drtoro said:


> First snow Vail, Colorado...


Nice looking bike there......


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

More photos in my blog.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Local Fall Ride*

Went to a local trail today by my house:


----------



## KegBelly (Oct 10, 2011)

My TommiSea Terrain Destroyer - Fat Sand Bike taking in some urban riding around Bristol, UK :thumbsup:


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

The beauty and the beast. The ugly one is mine.









Short overnighter with the fatbikes.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Out and About*

Spent a rather wet and windy morning on the beach at Gosford Bay, East Lothian.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^beautiful shot.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes Gary...... that IS a beautiful shot :thumbsup:

I can almost 'feel' how the day was


----------



## woutlaw (Oct 6, 2011)

You never know where you'll wind up. I spotted a stretch of shoreline and thought "that looks ridable." It was. A few minutes later I was enjoying the industrial architecture under the I-494 bridge.


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

drtoro said:


> First snow Vail, Colorado...


That Bully is so beautiful......:thumbsup:


----------



## surlysoul (Oct 23, 2009)

Here is Mine.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

surlysoul said:


> Here is Mine.


Say it out loud in a voice like the little kid in The Shining: Red rim! Red rim!


----------



## ridelemond (May 8, 2008)




----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

woutlaw said:


> You never know where you'll wind up. I spotted a stretch of shoreline and thought "that looks ridable." It was. A few minutes later I was enjoying the industrial architecture under the I-494 bridge.


Haha! Here's almost the same pic I took back in August...










And here are a few more recent pics from in and around Mpls...


----------



## rasse1977 (May 16, 2008)

FTMN - Is that a Waltworks snow fork with 100 mm spacing...? Can you tell any difference from other fat steel forks you might have tried...?


----------



## woutlaw (Oct 6, 2011)

FTMN said:


> Haha! Here's almost the same pic I took back in August...


LOL. Great eye!


----------



## Ol' Grey Pug (Jan 18, 2010)

Managed to get out before the 2 feet of snow arrived Saturday.


----------



## Elderberry (Dec 8, 2010)

My pug, now Nuvinci'd, Rolling Darryl'd, and Big Fat Larry'd up front:


----------



## Floyd298 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just got a Mukluk 3. This thing is a blast to ride. Winter came early to central Pa, so I had a great day for a maiden voyage. Can't wait to upgrade a few things.

Jason


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*some great pics & bikes in this thread!*


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

BlackCanoeDog said:


>


¡ bueno !


----------



## Panda Face (Oct 6, 2011)

The hockey jersey makes it. The sweet drop-in doesn't hurt.

This thread always inspires. I have to get myself and the Pug out of the city this weekend.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

BlackCanoeDog said:


>


great pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Surlynot (Jun 20, 2011)

^ +1, Great shot, worthy of appearing in a publication!


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

Yesterday's commute to and from work, still suffering from a dodgy back so limiting my rides at the moment, no hint of snow on the forecasts so the beach will be visited soon


----------



## Bikeman1724 (Jul 26, 2010)

BlackCanoeDog said:


>


Love the shot Bert, was fun dropping in! Thanks for all the great pics you post.


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

Celebrating the first day of snow here a couple days ago! Today we got even more on top of this and I got to break trail today for 13miles of riding, most of it single track and boondocking in the woods! Woo hoo! Winter is here!


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

Already have 30miles of snow riding in the last two days! Just messing around in the first snow fall we got a couple days ago.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

New Wheels


----------



## LOBSTERJOHNSON (Oct 22, 2011)

[/URL] fat by SoFaKiNg., on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

LJ = GREAT PIX 

Gomez........rims are lookin' verrrrrry good


----------



## jnroyal (Sep 25, 2008)

Aren't those the trails featured in this month's MBA? They look great.


----------



## motoshred (Dec 21, 2010)

*Mukluk colors*

After seeing Elderberrry's white/black\ red Puglsey I'm gonna do similar with my Muk 2 - red or white cable housings for some pop.

Jed


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

Me and my buddy went for a snow ride yesterday after work. We found some new untracked snow and some steep hills leading up to some single track trails. Of course I had to pick a difficult line that had a big drop that I took too slow. Ended up smashing my 3rd chain ring. I didn't care about that because I figured as soon as I did that I'll go with a bash guard. But I didn't know it hit because I never felt it so a few pedal strokes later and I had a deep scratch in my frame!  That and the fact that I wasnt able to use the 2nd ring to ride home made for ruined rest of the ride. I had to limp home in the smallest chain ring because I didn't have any washers to space out the bolts so instead I had to try and bend the 3rd ring enough to make it not rub the frame, but couldn't get it bend far enough back to allow use of the 2nd ring. So lesson learned: run a bash guard, because who uses the 3rd ring in the winter? Or at least bring washers to be able to remove the chrain ring and still ride in the second ring.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

BlackCanoeDog said:


>


Love it...:thumbsup:


----------



## Yukon Alvin (Dec 30, 2010)

*Set-up for a few days of bikepacking*

This was my set-up this summer for a short bike packing trip on the Old Dawson Trail, in Yukon. Did not make it all the way, the beavers had built this massive dam across the trail. The Pug floats ok, but having to swim for almost 1km was a bit much. Next try this winter; that section of trail is 100km.


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Hi from Siberia!*

Hi from Siberia!

Just a couple of days ago I rode in pretty dry conditions.









But last night, a lot of snow fell :thumbsup:


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

After the Rim Transplant


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

~gomez~ said:


> After the Rim Transplant


Now you need to paint the frame to match the rims...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

^
:lol:
I wanted white rims for it  you just can't please everyone! 

gomez, tu pugs es una belleza!


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

LobsterJohnson, Great pic....


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Rabies010 said:


> Now you need to paint the frame to match the rims...


I'm just going to ride the piss out of it instead :thumbsup:

and I have to agree about LobsterJohnson's photo.....there's even a better graffiti night shot on his flickr


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Out testing the 907 as a singlespeed with the Floyds and short fork. Lovely dry cold day.

Was intended to be a paved road and hardpack track ride, but you know how it is.... 



More detail on the build thread.


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

907 Photo Session.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Got out before the wind this morning. Found a new route to an old spring.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*love this thread, must populate*

some recent favourite fall colour shots...


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> some recent favourite fall colour shots...


Outstanding shots, as always.


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mukluk in central pennsylvania


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Ride start at first light

Sunrise by Johnclimber, on Flickr


Merseyside Fat Bike United by Johnclimber


Beach Panda by Johnclimber, on Flickr


Pugsley by Johnclimber, on Flickr


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

At the top of a Scottish mountain...










Soft in places.....










Found a good place to relax at end of the ride


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

Got out and made some fresh tracks this morning! Crappy Android photo, but you get the idea...


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

Woke up to more snow this morning!



















Getting up early to make first tracks is always worth it!


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

Maiden voyage of my fresh Fatback. I love the way it handles the loose sand. What an amazing bike. Can't wait for winter time! Some specs:
Fatback blue alloy frame
Fatback carbon fork
Fatback imported hubs
Wheelsmith spokes
Fatback UMA II rims
Thomson seatpost
WTB Silverado seat
Salsa skewers
Easton EC90 bars
Syntace F99 stem
Cane Creek 110 headset
Surly Larry tires
Avid BB7 brakes
Avid Ultimate levers
Alligator discs
Time X-Roc S pedals
e.13 cranks
XTR front derailleur
XO rear derailleur and gripshift (9-speed)
Dura-ace cassette
Wippermann chain
Gore cables
ESI Chunky grips
(and one Profile bottle cage to carry an MSR fuel bottle when camping)


----------



## leftyrick (Oct 12, 2005)

*Great weather for great fall riding!*


----------



## j_shoe99 (Jan 22, 2009)

I saw these on Twenty2's Facebook page.

It looks like they have a new model to fit the BFL's with full clearance for a 1 x 10 setup.

The page says 27.8 pounds. That's pretty light, for a GEARED bike. I've seen SS's that light before though.

Looks like steel will be available soon too, for those of us that can't quite afford the TI bling...


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

My first fatty.








I have a custom frame in the work to accommodate a fat rear wheel too. This is how I'll roll, until that frame is finished. Fat Shiba will arrive tomorrow and will be built next week. 
No snow here in Tampa, FL but we have plenty of sand!


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

On Monday my commute to work was in blizzard conditions! We got a foot of a mix of powder and then wet heavy snow over the weekend. 









The snow was wet and sticking to my 100mm rims making them even heavier! I took a short water break in this 100 ft tunnel that goes under the road and to the other side of the park i was riding through. Other than that 100ft break I was breaking trail with not a single track in the snow yet! 









I broke trail for 3.5miles in a foot of snow and was drenched by the time I got to work in the morning. It took me an hour to get to work going through the woods. I loved it though! Hope everyone that came after me appreciated my hard work! It only took me 38 min to get home after it got tracked up more.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

You rode to and from work on Monday?! That's pretty hardcore! It was still coming down till mid-morning.


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

sean salach said:


> You rode to and from work on Monday?! That's pretty hardcore! It was still coming down till mid-morning.


Heck ya! I was so excited for the snow I couldn't resist. Sunday I even pulled my daughter around in the chariot trailer with skis on it. In fact I even went for a fun ride with my friend after work which added another 2.5 miles onto my total mileage for monday. I think next time I will xc ski first to break trail and then bike the next day! my average moving speed was only 4.2 mph! I was a slow draining ride for sure. Today I skied instead since I hadn't been on my skis yet!


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

alaskairhog said:


> Heck ya! I was so excited for the snow I couldn't resist. Sunday I even pulled my daughter around in the chariot trailer with skis on it. In fact I even went for a fun ride with my friend after work which added another 2.5 miles onto my total mileage for monday. I think next time I will xc ski first to break trail and then bike the next day! my average moving speed was only 4.2 mph! I was a slow draining ride for sure. Today I skied instead since I hadn't been on my skis yet!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

alaskairhog said:


> Heck ya! I was so excited for the snow I couldn't resist. Sunday I even pulled my daughter around in the chariot trailer with skis on it. In fact I even went for a fun ride with my friend after work which added another 2.5 miles onto my total mileage for monday. I think next time I will xc ski first to break trail and then bike the next day! my average moving speed was only 4.2 mph! I was a slow draining ride for sure. Today I skied instead since I hadn't been on my skis yet!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

From this mornings commute, a tribute to a fallen friend, whenever asked if we''d had a good ride Chris would always answer "we were gods" ;-)








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

My new ride. Still haven't decided to add a rear fender or not. The front one sure is nice.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Insainio said:


> My new ride. Still haven't decided to add a rear fender or not. The front one sure is nice.


Very Nice!


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

all of these snow pics are making me jealous


----------



## Floyd298 (Jul 23, 2008)

Took a ride with my wife and daughter on our local rail trail. I might have to get her a fat bike. She had a blast. Riding the Muk has been a blast.

Jason


----------



## fjtort2 (Jul 26, 2010)

Mukluk'n Rock Lake- Camba trails


----------



## BradA57 (May 24, 2011)

Another Valdez dump


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

Insainio said:


> My new ride. Still haven't decided to add a rear fender or not. The front one sure is nice.


Where is that?


----------



## Frank Z (Feb 24, 2008)

New ride!


----------



## griplimited (Feb 19, 2010)

Went to Joshua Tree for 3 days. Only had chance to ride for 1 day.


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice! Looks like a great day to ride


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

fjtort2 said:


> Mukluk'n Rock Lake- Camba trails


Occupy Wall Street


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Back in the hills again:thumbsup:




























A swampthing & a swamp-thing


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

griplimited said:


> Went to Joshua Tree for 3 days. Only had chance to ride for 1 day.


Why the reflectors and spoke protection disc?  Your bike would look awesome without those.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

fjtort2 said:


> Mukluk'n Rock Lake- Camba trails


Nice!!! Love the Rock Lake cluster:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Frank Z said:


> New ride!











Sweet!! Congrats!


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

JChasse said:


> Where is that?


Around Haviland Lake, Durango CO. I noticed one of your pics too, let me guess, Parin's Peak? It is amazing how the scenery around Durango is so unique.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

griplimited said:


> Went to Joshua Tree for 3 days. Only had chance to ride for 1 day.


So, I've got to know what the trails are like there-care to share? Accessibility for mountainbikes? Terrain in general? Length? etc. Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

Took the Fatback to the eerie forest today and the military ground. I had my military Camelbak with me just in case  

Riding a Fatbike is so much fun! I rolls over everything so easily and make me want to ride on and on......

Pics taken on the MTB track near Havelte, the Netherlands


----------



## griplimited (Feb 19, 2010)

The spoke protectors and reflectors came with how I purchased it. Only thing I changed was Brooks seats and titec bars with new tape. Doesn't look great, but doesn't bother me.

The trails their are good, def need to air down. Some sections were powder sand where the pugs just floated over, my buddy however with his 26" mtb was sweating his but off when not more than 50ft in and we had to turn around. 

We found out later that bikes are restricted from certain areas, so go through a map. Overall the scenery was worth it. Can't wait for spring time there with more rock climbing.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

No rain = riverbed riding:


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Beautiful shot! Looks like a sweet place to ride.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> So, I've got to know what the trails are like there-care to share? Accessibility for mountainbikes? Terrain in general? Length? etc. Please advise. Thanks!


I didn't know there was any bike riding at J-Tree besides on roads...

Joshua Tree National Park - Things To Know Before You Come (U.S. National Park Service)

Fat biking there would be rad, but I didn't think it would be allowed. Too bad because I've hiked some trails that would have been super fun to ride when you have loads of floatation.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

mangoman said:


> No rain = riverbed riding:


Love it...:thumbsup:


----------



## ppgc (Nov 28, 2004)

Crappy iPhone action shot:


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

BlackCanoeDog said:


>


BTW - thanks for the inspiration...I'm getting myself a Vancouver Cannucks jersey as winter riding gear...:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

^ Nice!!


----------



## BThor (Aug 26, 2004)

North Texas is in a deep drought and area lakes are down 25% or more... Not a good time but an opportunity was had. Get a fat bike and try to circumvent the local lakes. This was a scouting mission for a future attempt of Lake Ray Roberts, which has 230 miles of shoreline.


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

Insainio said:


> Around Haviland Lake, Durango CO. I noticed one of your pics too, let me guess, Parin's Peak? It is amazing how the scenery around Durango is so unique.


I had a feeling. 

Yep, the pic I posted above was in Durango also - actually over near Lightner Creek / Fry Fork.


----------



## ETRiderX (Oct 15, 2011)

ppgc said:


> Crappy iPhone action shot:


River Trail near Mendota?


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

Put skis on my daughters chariot!

















She was fast asleep when we got home!









My 3.5 month old fat bikin/xc skiing daughter!


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

wow, superb!


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

nice 25 mile loop of kielder reservoir yesterday, usually its a good few degress colder than anywhere else here, but despite the remote settings, it was still a pleasant 10c and foggy.....so not many pictures.


----------



## TheOuvs (Jan 10, 2011)

*My New Slasa Mukluk 2*

Can't wait for some snow...


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

alaskairhog said:


> She was fast asleep when we got home!


She looks quite comfy! :thumbsup:

Now you just have to hunt down that fat-tire Strider.


----------



## Frank Z (Feb 24, 2008)

Thnx, had a nice ride on the island of Texel, Netherlands, the other day. Fun!


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

utabintarbo said:


> She looks quite comfy! :thumbsup:
> 
> Now you just have to hunt down that fat-tire Strider.


She was very comfy, the ride was very smooth with all the fresh snow!


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

*7-8 fresh inches...*

Out last night on the Mukluk, not going to lie it was a crushing workout... Ended up pushing a couple of miles when it hit some crucial tipping point around 8" with patches blown in to 10" or so. Coming down on singletrack was fun, some sections were sort of reminiscent of skiing, kind of steering with the back wheel, man that Larry likes to wash out...


----------



## RMcjd (May 31, 2008)

*Fat Cross*

It's more fun on a fatty.


----------



## Elderberry (Dec 8, 2010)

^Nice


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

Photos taken today, waiting for the snow...


----------



## Frank Z (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice pic's.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

TheOuvs said:


> Can't wait for some snow...


I am looking at this same bike. Beautiful... how do you like it? I am down to this one or the back Pugsley.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

fall colors


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

~gomez~ said:


> fall colors


Wow! Brings me back to the 70's, man!


----------



## igonzo128 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my eyes!!!! It burns


----------



## mdcmoto (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## Transwave (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## Elderberry (Dec 8, 2010)

I was the lone Pug in a group of four other Mukluks on a 50 mile sand fest along the riverbottoms trail.








It was a blast, but I was definitely envying the waterbottle mounts on their forks. I came real close to bonking on the way home.


----------



## Patagrande (Jul 26, 2010)

Devo,

Beautiful shot.

Somehow your black and white, brings up the true colors of fatbikes.

PG


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

November 17th - Hit The North Training Starts by Johnclimber


----------



## 77Zero (Apr 11, 2011)

motorman said:


> Back in the hills again:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if that angle doesn't say it all!


----------



## redline814 (Oct 16, 2009)

Some folks have snow or sand to ride in. Virginia in November we have red clay!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ddbros (Mar 24, 2011)

For those of us new to fat biking, can you explain the 5lb weight zip tied to your seatpost?


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Those look like 10lb weights so 20lbs total. Which certainly looks dangerous, I wouldn't want a bike landing on me that had two 10 lbs weights attached. I guess he's not a weight weenie.


----------



## redline814 (Oct 16, 2009)

ddbros said:


> For those of us new to fat biking, can you explain the 5lb weight zip tied to your seatpost?


Sorry...I should have noted I ride with these for training purposes. I'm doing the Susitna 100 in Feb and wanted to simulate the weight of gear (both on front/rear). They do not move at all with the zillion of zip ties I have on them.


----------



## wrcRS (Nov 14, 2010)

redline814 said:


> Sorry...I should have noted I ride with these for training purposes. I'm doing the Susitna 100 in Feb and wanted to simulate the weight of gear (both on front/rear). They do not move at all with the zillion of zip ties I have on them.


You would totally fit in up here in Alaska. LOL


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Transwave said:


>


^^ WOW...serious FATbike that!!!!


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

A couple of pics from my first overnight Mukluk tour.


----------



## Zeitlupe (Nov 21, 2010)

My new-to-me Pugs on my favorite trail.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Snow arrived in Minnesota, seemingly belated. I was riding a sandy river flood area today, and when the snow started coming down, the ground looked like unmixed cookie dough, equal parts brown sugar and white sugar.


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

A couple of local rides and work commutes/ pootles along some local back roads








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

It was a good day to be fat, the weather was perfect.


----------



## Elderberry (Dec 8, 2010)

Drew Diller said:


> Snow arrived in Minnesota, seemingly belated. I was riding a sandy river flood area today, and when the snow started coming down, the ground looked like unmixed cookie dough, equal parts brown sugar and white sugar.
> 
> View attachment 654362


WAIT A SECOND! Was that bike at The Hub Bike Co-op on Minnehaha a while back during the bamboo bike building class? If not, there was one virtually identical to it...


----------



## ParkCityMtnBiker (Sep 19, 2009)

*Fatback being used as intended (sort of)....*

What?! Doesn't everyone pull their kid in a trailer and then tie on a bunch of snow tubes/sleds off the back like a train?? :yesnod: First snowy tubing day of the 2011/2012 season. Happy Holidays!:thumbsup:


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

SteveM said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


¡ bueno !


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

ParkCityMtnBiker said:


> What?! Doesn't everyone pull their kid in a trailer and then tie on a bunch of snow tubes/sleds off the back like a train?? :yesnod: First snowy tubing day of the 2011/2012 season. Happy Holidays!:thumbsup:


I like the way you think! :thumbsup:


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Elderberry said:


> WAIT A SECOND! Was that bike at The Hub Bike Co-op on Minnehaha a while back during the bamboo bike building class? If not, there was one virtually identical to it...


Yep that was me. I live in the cities. I liked my class with BBS and wanted to help out, but didn't end having much time that weekend... =(


----------



## ppgc (Nov 28, 2004)

It's kinda tough taking pictures on an iPhone while wearing sunglasses and gloves. Didn't turn out as pretty as I was hoping, but then again I wasn't just out there for the pictures...


----------



## girgl (Sep 16, 2010)

*finally she´s ready*

2005 frame 
barely used
rebuilt nov.´11


----------



## christian402 (Sep 6, 2011)

^^wow that is a clean looking purple pugs!










I got to finally ride some sand. Left over from the river flooding this summer. I got to ride about 3 or 4 miles of beach in Nebraska


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Transwave said:


>


That thing makes the Pugsley look like an anorexic b*tch!!! ...no offense guys...


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> That thing makes the Pugsley look like an anorexic b*tch!!! ...no offense guys...


I imagine pedaling that thing around would make you look like an anorexic biatch pretty quickly.


----------



## BikerTex (Nov 11, 2004)

We finally got some snow up here in the MidWest


----------



## jeffwilsonn (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## White & Nerdy (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice! How does the Mukluk do at Muir?


----------



## jeffwilsonn (Nov 19, 2008)

Great! I was a little skeptical at first but after a lap or so I was hammering.


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

ParkCityMtnBiker said:


> What?! Doesn't everyone pull their kid in a trailer and then tie on a bunch of snow tubes/sleds off the back like a train?? :yesnod: First snowy tubing day of the 2011/2012 season. Happy Holidays!:thumbsup:


I had a blast with my daughters chariot hooked up behind me with the ski kit on it it did great in a foot of powder! How did the wheels do? 
Next I'm going to have my daughter in the chariot and my nephew will be on xc skis being towed behind the chariot! I love the tube idea though!


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

^ So that's what the moon looks like. How did you breathe


----------



## GranvilleGravel (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is a pic from my October 2011 adventure near State College, PA. It is the Pennsylvania Furnace Gap Rd that leads from Rte 45 up to the forest service roads in the mountains.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

moonlander and white pugsley...........its like looking into my future!

love it thanks!


----------



## TroutGS (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the images - inspiring stuff. I'm not fat yet, but it's something I aspire to.


----------



## Elderberry (Dec 8, 2010)

Drew Diller said:


> Yep that was me. I live in the cities. I liked my class with BBS and wanted to help out, but didn't end having much time that weekend... =(


Nice. Well, I guess we 'met' and by that I mean 'we were in the back room at the hub at the same time'. I work at their new University Bike Center location. Good times. See you around sometime!


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Cruising in Utah


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

girgl said:


> 2005 frame
> barely used
> rebuilt nov.´11


What wrap are you using on the frame for chain slap?
Thanks, JT


----------



## BThor (Aug 26, 2004)

Photo from my ride yesterday.


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

BikerTex said:


> We finally got some snow up here in the MidWest


Not gonna let this pass without commenting. Sweet air!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving, Amigos


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Gomez.....

Your bike looks HOT....

Quite literally


----------



## leftyrick (Oct 12, 2005)

*1st snow in Montreal*


----------



## clayman29 (Apr 7, 2011)

BThor said:


> Photo from my ride yesterday.


Very cool pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## igonzo128 (Nov 10, 2010)

leftyrick said:


>


Vous êtes chanceux. Ici à Québec, nous avons presque rien au sol.
You are lucky. Here in Quebec, we almost received nothing...


----------



## Patagrande (Jul 26, 2010)

Mes les femmes du Québec sont plus belles.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

*Turkey Day Ride in Southwest Alaska*

The snow is powdery and tough to ride in, even where the sno-gos have been running. Elsewhere, I sink to my knees and the bike over its rims even under only its own weight. A little rain on this powder and then a hard freeze would make riding much more enjoyable...


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

ocean breathes salty said:


> View attachment 654893


Sweet  Looking forward to the same photo opportunity here in East Lothian, Scotland soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Will_7926 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Black Rock Desert, Nevada*

I didn't set any land speed records that day...

From 10/17/11 Arizona to Oregon


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

*Manokotak Trail*

It sure helps to have a dog pulling when the snow gets soft. It does not get me through everything, but it does sometimes make the difference between riding and pushing...


----------



## spdiers (Nov 14, 2011)

That looks awesome! What is the make of that frame bag?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Just set up my bike in preparation for a 24 hour in January.

Rode to the bike shop to check the weight - 32.5lbs in singlespeed mode



I don't like getting wet in subzero, so I went looking for mud to check out my mudguards,



and climbs to check out my legs,





and more mud,



Ride went well, but I think I've gone soft riding around with an Alfine these last few months.

BTW Larrys on 40mm rims are marginal on muddy cambers. Some side lugs would have been useful, but then I don't recall them being so flighty on 80mm rims.


----------



## ciscopd (Feb 8, 2006)

*Nate*

Try a set of nate tires very grippy.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

Velo... What fenders are you running?


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

spdiers said:


> That looks awesome! What is the make of that frame bag?


If that is me you are asking spdiers, it is a Relevate Designs Tangle frame bag, 4-inch deep version if I recall correctly...


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

What headlight is that you have tucked in there Velobike?


----------



## firefighterdirt (Dec 15, 2007)

*Twins like Danny and Arnold.*


----------



## Patagrande (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks like your partner is wearing a fine distance harness from Howling Dog Alaska.

I have been, well my partner has been using it for close to four years now, and it looks as good as new.

All of Ivana's gear is top notch and so reasonably priced, I love it.

Have you tried a Flexi leash, they recoil so they minimize tangling, I hook mine over the CG2 barend it has worked great for us. 

Looking at all these great shots makes me green with envy, but that is about to change, got my 2011 SAPA made 907 Wednesday, now its a waiting game for the build kit, which is coming from many different vendors.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

It is a Howling Dog harness. I picked it up at Alaska Mill and Feed about four years ago. It was originally her safety harness for our other fat bike, so we did not need a lead. I now have one in my Mill and Feed cart for next time I order in food though...

I have one of those springy dog runners that hangs off the side of my El Mariachi for running her on the roads, but it gets too much in the way with all the starts and stops and mounts and dismounts snow biking. I also find it beneficial to have her pulling from the center of the bike. She pulls a bit too hard to have her attached at the bar end. That makes for a wild ride...


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Now that is a really cool pic !!

(makes me wish mine was still around...)


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Bacons said:


> Velo... What fenders are you running?


The mudguards are for a trials motorbike. I've used a heat gun to alter the shape slightly to get them to fit, plus made the stays out of alloy tubing.



landlocked said:


> What headlight is that you have tucked in there Velobike?


Lights are AyUp.


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

The pictures in this thread make me drool! I'm so hooked on fatties that I'm about to order a pugs this week!


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

*Bald Eagle State Forest*

Went for my first back country adventure type ride on my Pugs today :thumbsup: I really think it worked out great. The climbs are a little tougher, and the downs are a little more sketchy. It was a great ride.


----------



## ciscopd (Feb 8, 2006)

*Fun With My Carver*

Took the Carver out for some air time today.


----------



## christian402 (Sep 6, 2011)

my brother enjoying a little bit of air on his pugs.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

ciscopd said:


> Took the Carver out for some air time today.


YeeHaaa!!!


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

finally got her where she belongs.


----------



## ppgc (Nov 28, 2004)

Adding onto the collection of "under the 494 bridge" collection:










That was only about 3 miles before this happened:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

ppgc said:


> Adding onto the collection of "under the 494 bridge" collection:
> 
> That was only about 3 miles before this happened:


Great cathedral look going there.

Your derailleur is why so many of us want to keep the 135mm OLD option - or spend our time dreaming of a 170mm hub gear. A fatbike just wants to go places that eats derailleurs.


----------



## ETRiderX (Oct 15, 2011)

That was only about 3 miles before this happened:








[/QUOTE]

Ouch! What was your solution to make it ridable?

I was out with a friend last Sunday and he broke his chain after we were screwing around in the sand too much. I had to tow his ass back to Mendota.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

ppgc said:


> That was only about 3 miles before this happened:


Yikes....:eekster: That's no fun...:nono:

I hope you weren't too far from home.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

ETRiderX said:


> ...Ouch! What was your solution to make it ridable? ....


Instant conversion to single speed maybe?


----------



## ppgc (Nov 28, 2004)

ETRiderX said:


> Ouch! What was your solution to make it ridable?
> 
> I was out with a friend last Sunday and he broke his chain after we were screwing around in the sand too much. I had to tow his ass back to Mendota.


I wasn't too far from home at that point, walked a little ways and the lady came and picked me up. If I was any farther out in the River Bottoms it would have been a SS conversion.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Nearly December and we are still without snow in ND (not counting a few odd flurries ). One benefit of a hot November with little precipitation, lots of river bank now available to explore!


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

*Getting Acquainted*

You can spend a bazillion hours on this forum, poring over all the fantastic details, obsessing about what it must feel like to actually _*ride one*_ (guilty as charged), but *fortunately*, you will never have a clue until you swing your leg over the saddle and look over the handlebars at that beast in front of you and start rolling down the trail on 4" wide rubber.

*Fortunately*, because it is such an awesome experience, that it would be a shame to dilute it. Oh this strange, and wonderful new sensation. :yesnod: I now totally understand the whole deal that many of you describe about feeling like a kid again. Well actually, I don't just understand it, I am LIVING IT!

I've been slammed with work ever since I got it built up, but it pretty much goes with me everywhere, in the back of my canopied pickup. Lucky b#sta*d that I am, I work close to the river that runs our fair town, and I've been able to sneak in some quick rides on the banks during lunch breaks, along with some nighttime rides through the rad city park near my house. 15 minutes here, 40 minutes there. Can't wait for the chance to work in a longer ride, but in the meantime, I'm having a blast with what's available. I don't have to tell you fat aficionados that most waking seconds of my life at this point are all about scheming the next ride escape.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

daves4mtb said:


> Nice pics! I just got a Pugsley and I am wondering what kind of frame bag you're using


Revelate (formerly Epic) designs. The Gas Tank, Seat Bag, and frame bag have been nearly as important to my fatbike experien/adventure/shinanigans as fat tires have.


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

My Mukluks favorite recovery drink!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

There's an empty bottle of Fat Tire on my work bench as we speak... Cheers!

This was 1st snow for us (1st that turned the hills white anyway)... weekend before last. Glad I went for a spin 'cause it rained away & dried back out. Still plenty in the mtns... can't decide- snowy ride in the mtns. or sunny sagebrush tomorrow?









Black Tongue Dog (He's part Chow)...


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

nice beehives....


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*first on-snow ride this season!*


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

My riding buddy and I went out today. It rained softly all night, so all the sand/gravel was firm. Went up an arroyo - which turned into a road, did some true cross country until we finally got back to familiar territory, then another arroyo back.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

A couple from today. 5" of fresh. NE Arizona (Navajo Rezervation)


----------



## jkaber (Nov 12, 2006)

I also picked up some "fat" tires for my truck this weekend.


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

My Mukluks first day on sand



A beach on the north side of the isle of Anglsey, which is part of Wales, very wet, very windy and quite cold.



Not as cold as some of you boys have it !



had to wait almost 20 mins for this storm to pass



the view over to the Llyn Peninsula



I was pretty much blown all the way to the end of the line



and then the slow grind back into the wind



time for a self timer shot



time for a bit of messing around



and finally a tribute to a fallen friend



Snow is forecast for our area by the end of this week, can't wait


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Yesterday on the same ridge as my last post...
Looking over Naches Wa.


Mt. Rainier


Maxx & I (he's part Chow, Border Collie, Lab & Chupacabra)


Maxx: "Yuk, people germs"






My neighborhood...


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

From Saturday's Single Track Adventure


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Temps have gone through the roof here! Trails were sloppy today.


Sierra and her Fatback by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


On the trail by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, from Siberia!

Winter comes again :thumbsup:










Lunar landscape...









I shape the trail for my friend who do not have a fatbike .










Fairy gardens!


----------



## mabrew (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is a shot from my first ride on my black pug. This was taken at Saw Wee Kee park in Oswego, IL. Had a blast. This fat biking thing on technical single track is just what I was looking for. Can't wait for the next ride and the first snow falls.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

mabrew said:


> Here is a shot from my first ride on my black pug. This was taken at Saw Wee Kee park in Oswego, IL. Had a blast. This fat biking thing on technical single track is just what I was looking for. Can't wait for the next ride and the first snow falls.


Awesome! Nice bike! Can't wait to join you. Still waiting for mine


----------



## mabrew (Nov 28, 2011)

ecub said:


> Awesome! Nice bike! Can't wait to join you. Still waiting for mine


Thanks. When are they saying you're getting yours?


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

just some riding in the city, my first powder snow experience, what a riot!


----------



## ciscopd (Feb 8, 2006)

*Front Suspension Fork?*

Does anyone know if they make a front shock for fat bike yet. I know white industries makes a rigid fork for them. I wonder how hard it would be for them to make it. I love my Carver but it can only go so fast and then the front stars to bounce and I have no way to slow it down. It is fun chasing XC riders on skinny 29ers and being able to keep up with them.

Thanks Keith


----------



## Surlynot (Jun 20, 2011)

Try here....

german:A.® - lightweight bike engineering since 1995

..but there has been alot on this subject across this forum.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

First winter ride of the year in NE Scotland





































Fatbike school.....










This is the last guy to venture out here with the wrong winter tyre choice


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

MM, Beach + Snow = :band:


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

mabrew said:


> Thanks. When are they saying you're getting yours?


Huck & Roll said shipping is supposed to be Wednesday, but I'm not sure if that means it's leaving Wednesday or will be in Illinois by Wednesday. I'm supposed to be receiving an email on Wednesday regarding tracking info and stuff. But once I get it, I going to mount Nates on them. Still debating if I want to buy a seperate set of Nates to mount studs on them.

Would have still preferred to buy it locally, but someone kind of messed that up for me.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Still the only snow the bike has seen this season.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

G-reg... that photo is Christmas card worthy. Seriously. Most excellent picture.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Every tree is a Xmas tree 



Nice fresh snow.



If there's one thing better than a fatbike, it's a highland pony


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^^ Oh great - now I want a pony too!  Beautiful pics.


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^^ Oh great - now I want a pony too!  Beautiful pics.


:lol:

Velo, that first pic is beautiful! Card-worthy, even!


----------



## mabrew (Nov 28, 2011)

ecub said:


> Huck & Roll said shipping is supposed to be Wednesday, but I'm not sure if that means it's leaving Wednesday or will be in Illinois by Wednesday.


Let's hope you get it before the weekend. Looks like some nice riding weather.


----------



## mabrew (Nov 28, 2011)

Velo, nice shots. Very jealous about the snow. I haven't wanted snow so bad like I'm feeling right now since moving from Pittsburgh 6 years ago. Can't wait to take the pug for a spin in the white stuff.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Bacons said:


> G-reg... that photo is Christmas card worthy. Seriously. Most excellent picture.


Thanks, It's more the Wifey's nice camera than any skill on my part.

On todays ride:









I kept thinking "WE'VE LANDED ON THE MOON!!!!!"









............Oh!, Moonlander....I get it now 

Picked this little guy up at some point today, thankfully a few cc's of Stans held well enough that I didn't even realize until I was home.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

their off-season is our prime-time...


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Today's ride:










Mirror lake highway (closed for winter) between UT and WY

G


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

I want to thank all you doods for the inspiration- there are TONS of great looking bikes here. After much drooling over all of your bikes- I got mine finished this week. now if it would only get colder... WHAT"D I SAY?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Maiden voyage on new bike - Twenty 2 Cycle Bully. Nice day at the local park - Hartshorne Woods in central NJ.


----------



## Old Bag (Oct 17, 2005)

G-reg said:


> Still the only snow the bike has seen this season.


Now THAT is an inspirational pic!


----------



## Old Bag (Oct 17, 2005)

and this one -- cool perspective!



~gomez~ said:


> their off-season is our prime-time...


----------



## FarNorth (Feb 12, 2011)

Gomez,

What kind of bike and front rack?


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

mabrew said:


> Let's hope you get it before the weekend. Looks like some nice riding weather.


Not sure if I'll get it by the weekend. Been watching the shipping info. It was shipped Dec 8 and looks like it just arrived at O'hare (12/8 @11:44pm). Not sure if the shipping company will deliver during the weekend, but I should have it by the beginning of next week, hopefully.


----------



## mabrew (Nov 28, 2011)

Got to ride the black pug in the snow for the first time yesterday, if you call a half inch of snow, snow. I can see what all the fuzz with these bikes is about riding in the snow. I had a blast! I've ridden single track with snow on it before but it was way nicer on the pug. I can't wait for the first 4-6" snow to really see how much fun I can have.


__
https://flic.kr/p/6483934975


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

mabrew said:


> Got to ride the black pug in the snow for the first time yesterday, if you call a half inch of snow, snow. I can see what all the fuzz with these bikes is about riding in the snow. I had a blast! I've ridden single track with snow on it before but it was way nicer on the pug. I can't wait for the first 4-6" snow to really see how much fun I can have.
> 
> Pug's First Snow Ride | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Nice. Surprisingly, you guys had a little more dusting than we did and you're only about 20 minutes away. The only snow you can see are the areas shaded by the sun. Other than that, you couldn't even tell it snowed.

FYI, still waiting on my bike. I read the shipping report incorrectly. I thought it was already in O'hare, so I was willing to meet the driver and pick it up. Apparantly, the bike is in LA and it won't be here until Tuesday or so, which is fine, since we won't be getting snow until then anyways.


----------



## mabrew (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, it was barely snow but it was snow. I was surprised that there was so much back there. 

There is nothing worse than waiting for something that you want really bad but you'll have it soon enough.


----------



## firefighterdirt (Dec 15, 2007)

*My 2nd ride on my Pugs at Fort Custer Rec Area*


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

First snow for the Carver (even though it was only ~2")


click above for more pics

Took it out for a recon of the trail I coordinate. I got to lift it over a few downed trees. It was much easier vs. the Pugsley.


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Starting to carve in a trail on the backside of this ridgeline behind my house.

Added some racks, looking to source some European license plates for a DIY fender job.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

FarNorth said:


> Gomez,
> 
> What kind of bike and front rack?


pugsley - bc rack by A-Train Cycles


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Six inches fresh POW today...*


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Riverbank exploring


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

The Fatback at Lake Hope-left my camera in the car, so all ya get is the After shot:


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

Stopbreakindown said:


> Starting to carve in a trail on the backside of this ridgeline behind my house.
> 
> Added some racks, looking to source some European license plates for a DIY fender job.


You've got a hell of a back yard.


----------



## crh911s (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's a recent photo of my 9:Zero:7 thawing out following a spirited ride with Palmer (lab) and Dot (border collie).
























I'm 6', with a 30' inseam and I opted to go with the large frame and McGrath build. I purchased it at Chain Reaction here in Anchorage; a nice shop and a good bunch of people to do business with. 
I probably have a little over five hours of riding and of course it's all be in sub freezing temperatures.:thumbsup:
Peace....


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## surlysoul (Oct 23, 2009)

*Our ride today.*

Some pushing, Some riding, Lots of fun.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Fresh from another night-beach-ride..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's a little better pic before my 1st ride in a dusting at Sco-co-pa, Long Grove, Iowa.

Bikes just look more majestic in their natural habitat...


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

lets warm this thread up a tad.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Warm for WI that is.


----------



## Pugrider (Nov 20, 2011)

Borreas Pass, Breckenridge, Co.


----------



## Pugrider (Nov 20, 2011)

Dog is my co-pilot!


----------



## Pugrider (Nov 20, 2011)

Land of snow people...


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

~gomez~ said:


>


That's a dude!!!


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

GTR2ebike said:


> That's a dude!!!











Ya think? (pic quoted just cuz' it's excellent)
"Fat-bike.com Appalachian correspondent and Team SnowBike Enduro Podium Girl, Katy Snacks, is the model in this Holiday Bonus Wallpaper photo shot by photographer Scott Winklebleck. Happy Holidays from all of us at Fat-bike.com!"


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

~gomez~ said:


>


In this case outsourcing would be prefered, cause modeling yourself isn't cutting it.


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dude. Or daily shemale pic.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, I say those are feminine forearms and cheeks (plus, you know, all the rest of it), but if I'm wrong (which I'm not right now)...

People who ride bikes in the snow tend to be _interesting_ people to start with.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

GTR2ebike said:


> That's a dude!!!


Now my first thought was those legs belong to a track cyclist or a single speeder, and they look good.

Didn't think it was a man.

Edit: for comparison, Victoria Pendleton, Olympic Gold Medal on trackbikes.










(there's a better pic from a calendar showing her legs and a bit more, but you can Google that)


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

For comparison - Christine Begy:


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

few pics from today and yesterday of the local scenery around my girlfriends house in the lake district, cumbria, uk.


----------



## bennyk (Nov 24, 2011)

Pugrider, did you drop into the Baker's Tank singletrack up there?


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

We are finally getting some snow here in southern Colorado. It was a beautiful morning.










wracher.blogspot.com


----------



## Olefin (Nov 10, 2009)

Simpson Desert Cycle Challenge

Last year the desert was flooded, this year it caught fire. With the park closed we rode on dirt roads near Oodnadatta.

www.desertchallenge.org.


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Olefin said:


> Simpson Desert Cycle Challenge
> 
> Last year the desert was flooded, this year it caught fire. With the park closed we rode on dirt roads near Oodnadatta.


I heading out to Oz at the end of Jan. I think I should take my fatbike. 

(even though I've got 4 bikes stashed in various parts of Qld - not including a 2 wheel drive prototype)


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Finally got my Mukluk 2 today, so I took her out on her first maiden voyage...

*Weight:* 32.07 lbs (15" stock bike without pedals)
*Weight w/pedals:* 33.04 lbs (15" bike with Shimano XT PD-M785)
*Current weight:* 33.13 lbs (15" bike, Shimano XT PD-M785 pedals, Nates 120TPI, & some dirt)










I like it when she talks dirty...

















Had fun taking her on a few ATV trails, which was about a 10 minute bike ride from my house.

Shimano MW80's really kept my feet dry throughout the whole ride. 









Went through some really deep puddles, which I didn't think they were really deep. My feet were basically in the water spashing. Here's a quick shot of the shallower end of the puddle I went through...









When I was on my bike, some water got in through the ankles, but never into my feet.

I have Nates still in the box waiting to be put on. Had some issues with the rear sliding a bit, so I'm thinking that Nates would help through this.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Toni Lund said:


>


^ Nice! Great lookin' bike :thumbsup:


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

My 2nd ride on the Stairslander


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Progress was a little slow through here:










Our little dusting of snow is already disappearing.


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*Pugsley Sunrise*

Pre-Dawn South Table Mountain


----------



## Will_7926 (Dec 23, 2009)

davedivided said:


> Pre-Dawn South Table Mountain


Thats enough to make me want to get up early. What shifters do you have on that h-bar?


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

Will_7926 said:


> Thats enough to make me want to get up early. What shifters do you have on that h-bar?


This single track is not rideable on fattie after 8 AM, all the muck melts.

Shimano Road Thumbies.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## Will_7926 (Dec 23, 2009)

The orange vest is a good idea this time of year. Is that the Oregon dunes?


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

BCD: your shots rock. Keep that good stuff coming.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Barney, Blue, and me today...*


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

Caution for those of you in Alaska, there have been sightings of an Abominable Snow Beast riding the trails! Haha, he rode our local Abominable Snow Series Race with the suit on the whole time!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

On the beach yesterday with friend Jason


Gullane Point by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## MikeyGordon (Dec 18, 2011)

some nice bikes here!


----------



## OrbeaAbsalon (Jun 26, 2008)

My first ride on my first fatbike. The trails aren't quite solid and frozen yet here in Niagara but I was glad I got out. I can't wait for frozen trails and snow.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Fat Bike's are heavy and bend trees

GOPR4773 by Johnclimber


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Beautiful day for a ride!!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

johnclimber said:


> fat bike's are heavy and bend trees
> 
> gopr4773 by johnclimber


lol!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

OrbeaAbsalon said:


> My first ride on my first fatbike. The trails aren't quite solid and frozen yet here in Niagara but I was glad I got out. I can't wait for frozen trails and snow.












Congrats on the Pugs, enjoy!!!:thumbsup: Great pic too!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Another beach day......


----------



## All Seasons Cyclist (Dec 16, 2011)

*Illinois Beach State Park*

I got my new Necromancer last Tuesday -- since we did not have any snow I took it out to the Illinois Beach State Park to ride on the beach (Lake Michigan is in the background).


----------



## mttklmhifi1 (Nov 13, 2010)

*The impassable!*

Had to carry my fat bike over logs!


----------



## Lintott (Oct 14, 2006)

Here's a pic from yesterday's chilly beach night ride in South of Sweden.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

I was bored and the day turned out to be a nice and warm, compared to the past few days. So I decided to use Armor All after cleaning up the bike.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

From todays ride at Moon Lake Park


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*How to Gank a Derailleur*

This happens if you ride near my home when the ground isn't frozen. I brought home a piece of mountain today.


----------



## Team Honeybadger (Dec 15, 2011)

That helmet is awesome - who makes them?? 
Haven't been to the moon in a long while but looks like it is in great shape as always - awesome trail system!


----------



## Will_7926 (Dec 23, 2009)

These bikes will carry there own weight in mud!

From 10/17/11 Arizona to Oregon


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

The local CX race had a fat bike division:


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)




----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

Will_7926 said:


> These bikes will carry there own weight in mud!
> 
> From 10/17/11 Arizona to Oregon


At Least!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

silver lake moon landing


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice and chilly today


----------



## Patagrande (Jul 26, 2010)

Shakedown ride in the Olympic Peninsula.










Was getting dark by the time I got to the ranger station, by the river.


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Dirtrider6 love the helmet cover . can you still get them if so where from ?


----------



## Patagrande (Jul 26, 2010)

BlackCanoeDog said:


>


Man's best friend, Dog's best friend...

Beautiful shots.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Patagrande said:


> Man's best friend, Dog's best friend...
> 
> Beautiful shots.


Thanks! Blue is my best riding buddy..German Shepherd/Great Dane cross, with a bit of Rhodesian Ridgeback and Weimaraner.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Blue is my best riding buddy..German Shepherd/Great Dane cross, with a bit of Rhodesian Ridgeback and Weimaraner.


What a strange combination of breeds, and i really like how it all came together with this great result.


----------



## ak greeff (May 21, 2008)

alaskairhog said:


> Caution for those of you in Alaska, there have been sightings of an Abominable Snow Beast riding the trails! Haha, he rode our local Abominable Snow Series Race with the suit on the whole time!


a better angle


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Got to get one of those suits....


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Velobike said:


> Got to get one of those suits....


Here you go :
Abominable Snowman | eBay

Now we are all awaiting the first reports of a Scottish Yeti on a bike.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

It's tempting...

I can see a full moon night ride coming up.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Out in the trails today in Family mode:thumbsup:










Every fatbike needs the three eyed monster water bottle 










The 907 is really stable with the wee man on the back










Big tyres, low pressure making for a comfortable ride for my passenger 

Just need to start on the fat cargo bike project now ...


----------



## wot-75 (May 1, 2011)

Mine came to work with me today...

Now we just some snow here in Mn...


----------



## Patagrande (Jul 26, 2010)

wot-75 said:


> Mine came to work with me today...
> 
> Now we just some snow here in Mn...


Who makes that carrier please?
Could you spread the tire "rails" to better fit the fat tires?


----------



## wot-75 (May 1, 2011)

Patagrande said:


> Who makes that carrier please?
> Could you spread the tire "rails" to better fit the fat tires?


I can't post links yet so just add 3w's to:

swagman.net/products/platform-racks/g2/]G2 - NEW! - 64680 | Swagman

The wheel supports don't bend but they cup the big tires well enough. The ratchet straps that come with the carrier aren't long enough to work with the big wheels so I just got some cheap straps and used the rubber pads that come with the carrier.

The bike stays extremely planted with this setup.

This carrier is bad-ass and even came with this long security cable too:
swagman.net/products/rack-accessories/58%E2%80%9D-class-3-locking-hitch-pin-2/]5/8" LOCKING HITCH PIN & CABLE | Swagman


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

This morning's commute was beautiful, 4" fresh snow. Is it first tracks if the deer beat you to it?


----------



## jkaber (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

The Western Shores of Lake Michigan, Kenosha, Wisconsin


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*today's snow-dance, to no avail...*


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

@jkaber. where is this place?


----------



## jkaber (Nov 12, 2006)

Fresno said:


> @jkaber. where is this place?


Castle Rock Colorado. It's actually just some fields behind my house. Yesterday the snow was too deep to ride any of the trails in the field, but today someone with a truck and some damn good tires made some tracks all through the field....which worked out great for me.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

I had thought that since I live in the southwestern desert, I would never have anything to say about snow performance of fat bikes. I was wrong. Some drifts were up to 2' deep.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

wadester said:


> I had thought that since I live in the southwestern desert, I would never have anything to say about snow performance of fat bikes. I was wrong. Some drifts were up to 2' deep.


Orange with blue was my original plan&#8230; but then the Fatbike frame plans fell through the floor. Not Greg's fault, apparently.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

One from the Yukon!


Rory by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## bennyk (Nov 24, 2011)

Spruce Creek drainage just south of Breckenridge, CO.









What else would you want a machine to do?









Peaks Trail above Breck

A few crappy cell phone images from riding this week.


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*Nate and a BFL leaving Tracks on South Table.*

Got out before the last big dump!


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Great day on the trails. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpiderMike (Oct 5, 2005)

ak greeff said:


> a better angle


It's Yeti Johnson from Residue Comics!

Residue Comics: Hey Kidz! Check-out this RAD™ YETI JOHNSON and Friends poster!


----------



## strife (Mar 25, 2011)

Found a fat bike under the Christmas tree and went for a Christmas morning ride.


----------



## angryx (Oct 30, 2011)

christmas afternoon no snow but I got out for a ride


----------



## wrcRS (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Shimaani (Jan 19, 2008)

Before hitting the muddy trails:








After the ride:









Fun with a capital F.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

I got in a nice arroyo ride with my buddy today. Had quite a bit of snow left too. We hit one really shady spot that had drifted - as we were descending at 15-20mph. Quite a bit of wild fishtail action, but no crash. What a blast.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Xmas hols fatty ride 2011*

A fun day riding local xc trails on the fattys


Xmas hols fatbike ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Xmas hols fatbike ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Xmas hols fatbike ride by coastkid71, on Flickr

All gone... 


Xmas hols fatbike ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Xmas hols fatbike ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Xmas hols fatbike ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Xmas hols fatbike ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Xmas hols fatbike ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Levis Mounds WI, Dec 26th


----------



## strife (Mar 25, 2011)

Another sunny day in Durango.


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

strife said:


> Another sunny day in Durango.


yah dude, which trail is that? Horse gulch was super muddy yesterday, glad to see that you found some snow given the lack of it lately.


----------



## strife (Mar 25, 2011)

I think you have to get out early, before it thaws. This photo was at lower Hermosa in the afternoon. Pretty slushy.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

angryx said:


> christmas afternoon no snow but I got out for a ride
> View attachment 661911


What GT frame is that angryx and what rear rim/tire combo are you running? I am looking to fat front my Peace 9r SS. Looks good!


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

*Ride to Wood River and back...*

It has been 15 or 20 below for a while now and with no warm up in sight, so I quite being a weenie, hitched up the hound, and went for a ride...


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Freddies*

Hopefully this is the last ride on the Freddie Revenz studded tires, I'm making a set of studded Endos. Thought there would be more ice at the trail I rode today, no, just crunchy light snow and bare frozen dirt. Hardest pedaling I've ever done here.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

A stop after 2 miles of switchbacks.


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Reprising a ride from this time last year, I stopped by to see some old friends....


Click to see the whole story


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

utabintarbo said:


> Reprising a ride from this time last year, I stopped by to see some old friends....
> 
> 
> Click to see the whole story


love that! cows were no doubt ruminating about your new fatbike all night in the barn.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

landlocked said:


> It has been 15 or 20 below for a while now and with no warm up in sight, so I quite being a weenie, hitched up the hound, and went for a ride...


So does he pull you along pretty good??


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> So does he pull you along pretty good??


It really depends on the bike and conditions. My old Trek zx7000 is pretty much dedicated to dog running on a gravel road near my house. She will easily pull it over 20mph without me pedaling for prolonged distances...

On the snow bike, it is much slower. On the trails she maintains moderate pressure, usually far less than necessary to pull me without my pedaling. It helps me get though some of the soft stuff and breakthroughs though. On the other hand, if she detects that I am bogging down to the point that we are going to be brought to a stop (when I need her the most), she steps off the trail and turns to watch. Even if I make it through, she will stay along side until she is sure all is well before she goes back up front and resumes pulling. I assume she learned this response from the handful of high speed crashes we have had on the Trek when the Nokians failed to find a bite on the road ice...


----------



## jonb505 (Oct 20, 2011)

Trip to Jasper last weekend. Mountain Biking, Snowboarding and XC skiing all in one weekend, gotta love it! :thumbsup:


IMG_0540 by Jonny505, on Flickr


IMG_0543 by Jonny505, on Flickr


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Finally some snow!


----------



## Will_7926 (Dec 23, 2009)

No snow here yet...

From December 2011


----------



## Jamie_MTB (Nov 18, 2004)

*Good but not that good!*


Thrunton Solo Ride by james_ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*Second ride of the year on my fatty*

This is my second ride of the year on my fatty but the first with my new Jones Loop Bars. I also put on a Thudbuster seatpost for the times I run into all those ruts in the snow that I hated last year.


----------



## Team Honeybadger (Dec 15, 2011)

*nice Pugs - what model Brooks is that? How do you*

like the loop bars so far??? I see photos of the loop bars but have not seen one on the trail yet. Always thought they might be good for holding lights, gps, gas grills etc.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Team Honeybadger said:


> like the loop bars so far??? I see photos of the loop bars but have not seen one on the trail yet. Always thought they might be good for holding lights, gps, gas grills etc.


The jury is still out on the Jones Loop bars. Only the first ride and someone told me it will take some time to get used to. It really has made the steering feel different, have to really turn the bars it seems, if you understand that. Brooks saddle is the B17 Narrow and is a very,very comfortable saddle. Oh and yea, you can park your Coleman Grille on top of the bars.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

ThreeD said:


> The jury is still out on the Jones Loop bars...


If you decide you hate them... send them here. I have them on my pugs and now want my big dummy to have them instead of the marge bars that are there now...


----------



## Team Honeybadger (Dec 15, 2011)

*Brooks Narrow??? wow... I better stop looking at the B17*



ThreeD said:


> The jury is still out on the Jones Loop bars. Only the first ride and someone told me it will take some time to get used to. It really has made the steering feel different, have to really turn the bars it seems, if you understand that. Brooks saddle is the B17 Narrow and is a very,very comfortable saddle. Oh and yea, you can park your Coleman Grille on top of the bars.


standard if that is a narrow model in your photos - I've been toying with the idea of getting a brooks but had been looking at the B17 standard and the B17 Imperial with the cutout. Now I will have to reconsider the narrow. Really I just need to pick up a metric measuring tape and compare my saddle widths to the brooks but from your photos it looks very very wide in the back. Can you get behind the seat if needed??


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Team Honeybadger said:


> standard if that is a narrow model in your photos - I've been toying with the idea of getting a brooks but had been looking at the B17 standard and the B17 Imperial with the cutout. Now I will have to reconsider the narrow. Really I just need to pick up a metric measuring tape and compare my saddle widths to the brooks but from your photos it looks very very wide in the back. Can you get behind the seat if needed??


I just ran down and measured the saddle and you are correct. It is the standard and not the narrow. The narrow is 1" narrower than the standard. To answer your question about getting behind the saddle, no I can't but with the tires on a Pugs there is no need to and I've been down some very steep terrain.


----------



## Spokey-Doke (Apr 4, 2005)

*Flume Trail, Lake Tahoe*

Not much snow yet.









But there is no shortage of sand in Tahoe.









So the Pugs was right at home. It's just like riding along the beach, except the sand is a couple thousand feet above the water.









Another great ride in Tahoe. Happy New Year.


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Quick ride today on the Rails to Trails trail near my house. Have had the Muk2 for about a month now and one of the many reasons I bought it was to ride these type of trails that are nearby. My old GT Tequesta could just barely get through the loose rock without a huge amount of effort. Those big tires make short work of this type of terrain.


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

I did a little urban exploring today on my fat front El Mariachi.










The river here in Omaha rose about 9 feet over flood level and I thought it would be nice to go check it out since it's gone down.


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

landlocked said:


> It has been 15 or 20 below for a while now and with no warm up in sight, so I quite being a weenie, hitched up the hound, and went for a ride...


You have one of the most beautiful dogs I have ever seen. What breed is it? I have a Siberian Husky and it looks very similar.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

Dann C said:


> You have one of the most beautiful dogs I have ever seen. What breed is it? I have a Siberian Husky and it looks very similar.


Thank you Dann.

She is an example of a type of dog referred to as an Alaskan Husky. Unlike the Siberian, the Alaskan is really not a breed, but a type of mutt common in bush Alaska Native communities. This one is from the Yup'ik village of Togiak in southwest Alaska...

I like the color of your El Mariachi. I have a 2007 I use as my commuter. It is the blue one, but I wish it was that green like yours...


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

landlocked said:


> Thank you Dann.
> 
> She is an example of a type of dog referred to as an Alaskan Husky. Unlike the Siberian, the Alaskan is really not a breed, but a type of mutt common in bush Alaska Native communities. This one is from the Yup'ik village of Togiak in southwest Alaska...
> 
> I like the color of your El Mariachi. I have a 2007 I use as my commuter. It is the blue one, but I wish it was that green like yours...


I learned something new today. I hope to live in Alaska one day. My spirit is the kind that belongs in an unknown place like that. I have been taking my husky (her name is Saffron) out on the local paved and gravel trails with a bungee attached to my bike. She absolutely loves it.

I love the El Mariachi. I liked the light blue from last year and was glad my patience paid off so I could get the green one.

Here is my girl. She's a gem.


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

Trail riding pic with the timer:


----------



## strife (Mar 25, 2011)

A New Year's morning ride in Durango. Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*New Years Morning South Table Mountain Golden CO*

Not much snow left after the last storm. Still a good ride.


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy New Year to all. Started 2012 by getting a nice ride in w/ Ruby. There's no snow and the mud is all too abundant but we had a blast. I may have the bike but she definitely has the motor.


----------



## Rinker (Jul 15, 2010)

*New Year's Day Ride*

Boondocking with the pooch....


----------



## Rinker (Jul 15, 2010)

*New Year's Day Ride.....*

Boondocking with the pooch.....


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

New Years day ride.


----------



## Fatterisbetter (Dec 1, 2011)

A great new year and anniversary on the Erie Canal in Syracuse, NY. Wouldn't mind some snow.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

No riding today, as I spent the day getting my firewood supply replenished. Gomez's pic reminded me of these I took on my commute home from work last last month. I do not think I ever got around to posted them previously...


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

Dann C said:


> I learned something new today. I hope to live in Alaska one day. My spirit is the kind that belongs in an unknown place like that. I have been taking my husky (her name is Saffron) out on the local paved and gravel trails with a bungee attached to my bike. She absolutely loves it.
> 
> I love the El Mariachi. I liked the light blue from last year and was glad my patience paid off so I could get the green one.
> 
> Here is my girl. She's a gem.


Saffron is a good looking dog Dann, and a good size. Is she a pup, or like my Sandi a small example of her breed? Sandi turned four this winter. She is a perfect 37 pounds - not too small to be useful, not so big she gets in the way...


----------



## Mikemcg (Apr 13, 2010)

*Brandywine State park Delaware pic attached?*









I'm not sure that the upload was successful but it is my first attempt.


----------



## Mikemcg (Apr 13, 2010)

*Brandywine State park Delaware*









OK-here is my second attempt-Fatback on the trail parallel to the Brandywine river.


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

landlocked said:


> Saffron is a good looking dog Dann, and a good size. Is she a pup, or like my Sandi a small example of her breed? Sandi turned four this winter. She is a perfect 37 pounds - not too small to be useful, not so big she gets in the way...


She is 19 months so she is still considered a pup. She is actually exactly 37 pounds as well. I think that overall she is on the smaller side of her breed but she is a female and they typically are smaller. I recently started bikejoring with her and it's becoming her new favorite thing. I am exited to get some snow on the ground so she can get out and enjoy it. Do you use booties with her?


----------



## Will_7926 (Dec 23, 2009)

Pugsleys do firewood.


From 10/17/11 Arizona to Oregon


From 10/17/11 Arizona to Oregon

Unless you need more than enough for one campfire.


----------



## k-2 (Dec 18, 2006)

*-10 and plenty of snow...*

so much snow the moose are all over the trails. The young dog manged to stay out of trouble!


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

*+*








*+*








*=*









+ approx 3 kg extra weight on wheels...


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

first ride of 2012....little 8 mile local ride as i have broken ribs and a sprained wrist......had to get out though.


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

In my blog, the whole story and more photos of my Awesome Monday.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Toni, that is one sweet looking bike!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Toni, just curious, what does your bike weigh all geared up?


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

@BlackCanoeDog: thanks for the compliments! 

@sasquatch rides a SS: just a little over 18 kgs = 40 lbs. But the funny thing is that it doesn't feel heavy. I have commuted with it every day and have used to it. I just love the feeling of riding with it, best bike I have ever had!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

New Year ~ Fresh Snow


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Toni, that is one sweet looking bike!! :thumbsup:


Absolutely +1. Those new fenders came out great too.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

one2one2 Almost a Run In | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, from Siberia!

Happy New Year! Year of the Dragon


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Yay for snow! Not exactly "float" material but better than wet muddy trails!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

A couple pictures of the 9:zero:7 I built up for my wife for her Christmas present:


----------



## strife (Mar 25, 2011)

It's been a couple of days since the last "daily" picture, so here is one, if only from my crummy phone camera. Sunrise singletrack ride in Durango, not much snow, temps in the teens.


----------



## kcss (Dec 24, 2011)

first ride home! :thumbsup:


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

The skiing sucks, but the fatbiking is good in SW CO. Who would have thought you would be able to ride to 11,500ft in January.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Insainio said:


> The skiing sucks, but the fatbiking is good in SW CO. Who would have thought you would be able to ride to 11,500ft in January.


^Sweetness!!


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

We finally got a little snow. Two or three inches of powder does not yet make a winter, but at least there is hope now.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Jackson and Starbuck by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Bikes on Fish Lake by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Sky on Jackson Lake by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Making the most of lousy weather*

Could not ride trails today, too muddy. From today's gravel pit ride, better conditions:



Also had to walk the planks:


----------



## jonb505 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Slip slidin away*

This afternoons night ride at Terwillegar park in Edmonton. Mild temps but extremely icy everywhere around here, almost to the point i'm considering studding the larry and endo. Most all the snow is melted but just lots of ice and icy hardpack snow in the parks and on trails. Beautiful night, the moon was really bright.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

hombres desconocidos


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Frosty


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

Winter paradise has descended in Southern Finland too:



















The usual little blog story.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Miles of smiles today on sandy singletrack coastal trails 


8,1,12 004 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## sagealmighty (Apr 18, 2010)

Did some snowmobile trail riding today. Although there were no snowmobiles so it was a fat bike trail today. Not a picturesque day but the trails were perfect for snow biking.


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

*A few shots from the ride today*

These are some shots from the Haviland Lake are near Durango. There are several roads and two tracks to explore as well as many single track trails. The snow was very well packed on the trails and in some places was a bit slick. Overall still great for riding. 


























Chuska was loving it.


















Lunch









We don't have much snow here in SW Colorado but the weather is great and conditions are pretty nice for the fat bikes.

wracher.blogspot.com


----------



## MetalArtGate (Dec 10, 2011)

*2012 polished Al Fatback*

Out on the new bikes first ride. Sure wish there was some snow.


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Northern Mn.*

There's snow!!!???


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

They say life's a beach though for me, it's anything but. Still, the weather is fine and riding sand is definitely nice. So I'll take what I can get...


----------



## Team Honeybadger (Dec 15, 2011)

*Hey Greenwater, quick ??*

Greenwater, your pooch is adorable and seems really happy in the photos 
I also like your camo frame bag - what is the name/model and where did you get it?
Ride on,


----------



## idahodirt (May 6, 2010)

My snowmobile and ATV stomping grounds.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

joboo said:


> There's snow!!!???


Tie the pogie straps together by the stem, it will help them from sagging so much:thumbsup:


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Team Honeybadger,
yeah my dog was pretty happy out there on the trails. She is one heck of a dog. As far as the frame bag goes it is a home made job. Glad you like it. I got a great deal on the fabric from rockywoods.com so I made my whole bike packing kit out of it.


----------



## kcss (Dec 24, 2011)

A little mud on the tires.....


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

Full moon today.


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

P1020468 by druidh_dubh, on Flickr


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sweet lil frame bag, who makes?


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

Here you go...

Deuter Front Triangle Bag 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*fun in the sun!*


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

BlackCanoeDog said:


>


Now that's cloning I could enjoy!


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

BCD, I'm just getting into photography and this just blows me away. Hats off, great work.

The only thing that could make it better would be if she was having some fun, but oh well . . .


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

great Pic Wadester


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

BlackCanoeDog said:


>


what camera bag on the front / chest straps?
need something for my G12.
been running it side pocket of the wing nut pack, or in the mountain feed bag.
feedbag works great, but would love other options.


----------



## MetalArtGate (Dec 10, 2011)

Great comp BCD!!


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Scott571 said:


> great Pic Wadester


No, great pic BlackCanoeDog! I was just makin' smartass remarks about the bevy of identical beauties photoshopped together.

But it is an excellent pic!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

spovegas said:


> BCD, I'm just getting into photography and this just blows me away. Hats off, great work.
> 
> The only thing that could make it better would be if she was having some fun, but oh well . . .


I _think_ she was having a good time!!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

bmike said:


> what camera bag on the front / chest straps?
> need something for my G12.
> been running it side pocket of the wing nut pack, or in the mountain feed bag.
> feedbag works great, but would love other options.


I _think_ that's a Lowepro that she has, not sure though. I have a CaseLogic which is about the same size. I wear it up front with the chest strap of my backpack through the beltloop sleeve.
Works great for small,light cameras (I'm using a Sony NEX 5) giving very quick access.


----------



## Skywalker22 (Nov 8, 2009)

Oak mountain in the fall!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> I _think_ that's a Lowepro that she has, not sure though. I have a CaseLogic which is about the same size. I wear it up front with the chest strap of my backpack through the beltloop sleeve.
> Works great for small,light cameras (I'm using a Sony NEX 5) giving very quick access.


Thanks. Will have a look for a top loader.


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

^Water on the moon??? I think you need to call NASA


----------



## mekgp (Jan 11, 2012)

*Dirt King*

Dirt King rocks!! :thumbsup: I really like the Adult Dually Tricycle powder coated yellow!

No special hair cuts required to ride either....  They have been around for almost 30 years now.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Sunrise commute. Barre VT


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> Sunrise commute. Barre VT


What is that white stuff?

Nothing of the sort over here in BTV.
The Pugs is still sitting in the garage since the fall, when I mounted some H bars and haven't yet re-cabled her.

At some point there will have to be a VT Fatbike meetup / ride / event. I started planning one last year, but with little snow, and the addition of our second little one, I've not had energy or motivation to get it moving.

Perhaps late this season, or maybe in 013. Seems there are more of us around now!


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

Coastkid and I went for a night ride down to the beach at Gullane tonight. Wind was blowing, but nice amongst the dunes out the wind 


Gullane Beach Nightride by jason-l, on Flickr


Gullane Beach Nightride by jason-l, on Flickr


Gullane Beach Nightride by jason-l, on Flickr


Gullane Beach Nightride by jason-l, on Flickr


Gullane Beach Nightride by jason-l, on Flickr


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

bmike said:


> What is that white stuff?
> 
> Nothing of the sort over here in BTV.
> The Pugs is still sitting in the garage since the fall, when I mounted some H bars and haven't yet re-cabled her.
> ...


Sounds good, congrats on the 2nd critter. Last weekend I saw saw fattrax when walking in the Mad River Valley, and I hear a few shops have them in stock now. _ I Ride_ in Stowe who built my bike has a Moonlander coming in a week or so for a shop demo if you want to try it! Not much snow here, but we've kept a steady state of 2-4 inches since I got the fatbike, all the singletrack's been rideable.


----------



## deleteyourselph (Aug 25, 2011)

Had my Pug since the last week of November. Finally got around to a couple pics. Nothing crazy, my H-Bars should be coming tomorrow. Really hoping they work out and I like them, otherwise I'll be trying a Jones Loop bar. Ergon Biokork grips, WTB Pure V, and Fyxation Mesa pedals. Nothing crazy but coming along nicely.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

*Finally some snow!!!*

You know the snow is deep when the bike can stand up on it's own...


----------



## Sewered Rider (Jan 18, 2011)

Elevation: 10ft


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Sewered Rider said:


> Elevation: 10ft


Can you send some of that snow down here?


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Sewered Rider said:


> Elevation: 10ft


Great photo SR!!!


----------



## Kev-Bot (Jun 7, 2010)

Look what I found when I walked out of class last night!


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Kev-Bot said:


> Look what I found when I walked out of class last night!


Sweet! Where did you get the white tires to match the bike?


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Sewered Rider said:


> Elevation: 10ft


¡ bueno !


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

Got a little bit of everything on our latest ride.

Singletrack:










Dirt (and dare I say a little slick rock):










snowmobile meadow riding:










And a really good laugh. (steeper than it looks)


----------



## strife (Mar 25, 2011)

Climbing at 11,000 feet elevation - my face is showing the lack of oxygen! Great pics/Great ride!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

LakeGenevaCanopyTours


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Taken today on our annual HATTARICK ride from Nelsonville to Athens and back. Four fatbikes in the mix. *Represent!*


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

~gomez~ said:


> LakeGenevaCanopyTours


Great pic Gomez :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Sewered Rider said:


> Elevation: 10ft


GOT SNOW? lol, now I know where ours went!!


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Nice river-bottom crust-cruising to be had on Kodiak Island right now.














































Headed home, picking up the skis we brought at the start of the ride but did not need:


----------



## Pghworks (Jan 15, 2012)

Still nesting, but not for long. Come on Pittsburgh, show me the weather!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

From yesterdays ride, doing the teeter totter


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

windy beach ride in NY:


----------



## firefighterdirt (Dec 15, 2007)

*Farmer's Fat Bike Race*

This is from the Farmer's Fat Bike Race In GR, MI.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...3536203287_611523286_8732369_1492131279_n.jpg


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mukluk on Grave Ridge Michaux state forest


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Operation Bigfoot*

Fat bike friends, old and new came to visit from England (shire ) for the weekend to sample our coastline, fantastic weekends fat biking :thumbsup: 


Operation Bigfoot by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Fer chrissakes, people. Action shots. Bikes leaning against stuff is total weaksauce.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Page 72 - Comment # 1783 - things took a turn for the worse - an art critic emerged...


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Holy...those fur bar mitts ROCK! Hand made, I presume?


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Hopefully this is enough action for @tscheezy. Bikes don't move too fast at 40 below. 


Riding at 40 below by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Riding at 40 below by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

YES! Those shots are the schitt. Good job, sir.



~gomez~ said:


> Page 72 - Comment # 1783 - things took a turn for the worse - an art critic emerged...


Incorrect. I noted how pathetic this thread had become back in post #547 _*a full year ago*_:



tscheezy said:


> Nice. Finally a pic of a bike being ridden. I was starting to think this was the fatbikes leaning against stuff thread.


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

tscheezy,
1191 posts and a full year after you declare it "pathetic", and yet you are still here. Hmmm.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Somebody needs to start the "fatbikes leaning against stuff" thread now... :thumbsup:


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

one2one2 Almost a Run In | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## slvander (May 19, 2010)

mangoman said:


> Holy...those fur bar mitts ROCK! Hand made, I presume?


They are actually mittens, not bar mitts. They are locally made polar bear mitts (although the polar bear came from more easterly territories).

With polar bear mitts and a beaver hat - I am successfully wearing both of Canada's national animals. If I had gotten frostbite and headed to the hospital for free health care, I would have achieved the ultimate Canadian trifecta of awesome.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Ok, here's one not leaning on anything:


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

And here's one that is.


----------



## bennyk (Nov 24, 2011)

Pennsylvania Gulch drainage behind my house just south of Breckenridge.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok, no leaning on something here... hanging and lying down...  


Operation Bigfoot by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

tscheezy said:


> Fer chrissakes, people. Action shots. Bikes leaning against stuff is total weaksauce.


Good point and it is time to up our game. Nothing wrong with comments to help us create something new.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Mostly shot more vid today, but here are a pair of stills...


----------



## trail rida (Jul 5, 2011)

It's lame to complain about pics. If you don't like them the just don't say anything at all, Simple.

Some people ride solo with no opportunity to take "action shots."


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Or someone could start a "Fatbike action pics" thread.......

edit: added pic so I'm not just talkin' in a pic thread.


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

trail rida said:


> It's lame to complain about pics. If you don't like them the just don't say anything at all, Simple.


Or allow him to state his opinion, and if you don't like it, just don't say anything at all, Simple.

Oh hell, now I'm doing it too.:skep:


----------



## WheelieWonka (Aug 27, 2003)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> Hopefully this is enough action for @tscheezy. Bikes don't move too fast at 40 below.
> 
> 
> Riding at 40 below by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr
> ...


Great shots man! Very cool.

Do you ever use an antenna or some other solution to Jor your dog? How do you keep the line from getting tangled in your front wheel? Seems only Europe has the good stuff right now. This is the only company I've found in the states: Bikejoring BAY-o-net


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

WheelieWonka said:


> Do you ever use an antenna or some other solution to Jor your dog? How do you keep the line from getting tangled in your front wheel? Seems only Europe has the good stuff right now. This is the only company I've found in the states: Bikejoring BAY-o-net


Our normal setup is to have the dog attached to the human. The line was wrapped around the bike stem just for the photo shoot.

Our gear is locally made by Tanzilla harness supply. The dog line has a shock absorber so it's not so abrupt on you and the dog. If I'm wearing a pack with a strong waist belt I'll attach to that rather than wearing the separate belt.

Slack lines aren't a problem with my dog, unless you're climbing a hill that is. With the line going over the top of the handlebars it works out fine.


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Durango finally got some snow. In town it measured around 8 inches. The sun is already melting it pretty quick though.


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ice Ice Baby*

Was a little slick here on sunday. I thought I could ride over it. Just about made it too, untill I looked back and told my friend it was fine. Next thing you know I'm on my @ss and it was too slick to stand up. I had to crawl about 10 feet dragging my bike behind me.We got a foot on mondey, but have not had a chance to ride since sunday:madman:


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, from Siberia!
The Epiphany Frosts came to the Irkutsk :madman:

The 9:ZERO:7 on the Angara river. With love from Siberia to Alaska :thumbsup:









The snow agriculture. Plowing with the Pugsley 

















The magic of snow ways... 

























The Siberian fatbiking... it is meaningless and ruthless :madmax:


----------



## jeepgear (Jun 12, 2011)

Mcdowell Mountain Regional Park - Fountain Hills, AZ









Mittry Lake - Yuma, AZ









La Costa Preserve - Encinitas, CA


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

Strife and I got out on Meadows Loop that day too. Nice to finally have some snow in town. Where was this picture taken?



greenwater said:


> Durango finally got some snow. In town it measured around 8 inches. The sun is already melting it pretty quick though.


----------



## OUWxGuesser (May 14, 2011)

Used the Mulkuk to get me around the lake for taking pictures at a snowmobile race. Strong crosswind + some glaze ice = tricky. Could have used some studs.


----------



## strife (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's a shot of Insainio on Meadow Loop in Durango on Monday. Nice to have some fresh snow.


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Maroon Bells Aspen Co.


----------



## WheelieWonka (Aug 27, 2003)

Kings Park, Long Island NY


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

We had a little race on Saturday. :thumbsup:



And so begins my string of DFL's for 2012. But it was really fun. Click on the pic for more pics and snide commentary.

BTW, enjoy the action while you can - I usually tend to ride alone and get "fat bike leaning on stuff" pics.


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Insainio said:


> Strife and I got out on Meadows Loop that day too. Nice to finally have some snow in town. Where was this picture taken?


This photo is on the trail coming down to Junction st. from the water tower by Animas Mtn. I access it by way of the Dalla Mtn. park trail that goes to the bouldering area. It was still good as of yesterday.


----------



## trail rida (Jul 5, 2011)

lunch


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*My partner for the afternoon.*

Pugsley and Mojo


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

joboo said:


> Pugsley and Mojo


Mojo seems to be looking at you like you have a pork chop on your forehead. :lol:


----------



## marlonbostik (Oct 15, 2011)

Blizzard bliss in Helsinki.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*New Converts?*

I took my brother in law and niece out the other day. He's on my Fatback and she is on my wife's. We had below zero temps and major drifts to cross but they still had fat bike grins at the end of the ride.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

utabintarbo said:


> We had a little race on Saturday. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#15, you got me walking in the background:nono: Now I'll have to post the one of me riding


----------



## firefighterdirt (Dec 15, 2007)

utabintarbo said:


> We had a little race on Saturday. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a very fun race, I raced as part of a duo team, Custer Cyclery on a white Pugs. My son Steve is a member of the Farm Team.


----------



## firefighterdirt (Dec 15, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150544525378287.395724.611523286&type=1


> >


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Proof that even dogs love fat bikes.




























...and good dogs they are.


----------



## jeepgear (Jun 12, 2011)

Another Sunny Day! Snow is overrated.


----------



## Will_7926 (Dec 23, 2009)

No Polar Bear mittens here...

From December 2011


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*First Snow*

This is the first real snow that we've had here in MA. It was nice and powdery and very easy to ride through. More snow on the way tomorrow.


----------



## jeepgear (Jun 12, 2011)

Carlsbad State Beach, CA


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

*warm*

Hunter Creek near Aspen Co. Temps in the 40's. Too warm for this time of year. The ridding was good though. 4" of snow 2 days ago. It was pretty firm today. More snow on the way.


----------



## mabrew (Nov 28, 2011)

We got 6" to 7" of the good stuff today in Chicago. Couldn't resist getting out before bed for a quick ride around the neighborhood.


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

Going Down!


----------



## Will_7926 (Dec 23, 2009)

rmb said:


> Going Down!


I want to see the "going up" pictures!


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Bryan Lake*


























Peace


----------



## TheOuvs (Jan 10, 2011)

*Fort Custer, Crazy Beaver, Augusta, MI*

Fort Custer, Augusta, MI


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

*My backyard in Davenport, IA*


----------



## All Seasons Cyclist (Dec 16, 2011)

*Lake Michgan*

Had a good ride today along the shores of Lake Michigan on the Illinois/Wisconsin border.
We got six inches of fresh snow last night. Sure with the Nate tire I ordered would come in!
Directly in front of the Surly Necromancer you can see the "pancake ice" on Lake Michigan.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Finally got some good snow in northern Iowa.










Just deep enough for the pedals to dip into.


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

Montrose Beach in Chicago


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Finally got a little snow in NJ. First time fatty snow ride for me!
Bike did not disappoint.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*Group snow ride.*

Good day for a ride in the woods. Snow made it even more fun.


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

How did the 29er do with the Moonlander?


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

I've never ridden with him before but he is apparently an excellent rider and he proved it today. His 29er is a SS to boot. He kept going and going and going.  The moonlander and another pugs were also SS. The Moonlander is a Belt Drive SS. Great Riders. I was the slow one today.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

*A Pair from Alaska*

Twins almost!


----------



## jeepgear (Jun 12, 2011)

10 miles of beach riding today! From the jetty at South Ponto beach, Carlsbad to Del Mar's Dog beach. I am enjoying the Fat Bike Experience!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

I thought the name of the trail was worth a pic:


Fat Tire Fever by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*From Sunday*

The most snow I've seen this winter, a little SW from where I live. All gone this morning from higher temps and rain:madmax:


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

anthony.delorenzo that is a cool sighn .


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

bdundee, what roof rack setup are you using?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

shackleton47 said:


> bdundee, what roof rack setup are you using?


Here ya go.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fat-rockymounts-tray-711559.html


----------



## freaky-styley (Sep 13, 2005)

*local snow in Piermont NY*









MobileMe Gallery


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Westosha - Randall Township - the Big Whiskey


----------



## jn35646 (Mar 3, 2011)

First night on the moon!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

no snow in BTV:


pugsleybeach-hdr by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^I heard this a.m. that Burlington is 100 inches behind last year's snowfall at this time - wow! We are a little better off an hour south, but not much. Snowmo trail ride at lunch in Graniteville had some sketchy iced over sections and 4"+/- packed snow on the rest.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^I heard this a.m. that Burlington is 100 inches behind last year's snowfall at this time - wow! We are a little better off an hour south, but not much. Snowmo trail ride at lunch in Graniteville had some sketchy iced over sections and 4"+/- packed snow on the rest.


Crazy compared to last year!


IMAG1461 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

I've gone down twice in the last 2 days. One on studs. This morning on the Pugs. 
Also, in the planning stages for a VT snowbike rendezvous. Late February.


----------



## jeepgear (Jun 12, 2011)

bmike said:


> no snow in BTV:
> 
> 
> pugsleybeach-hdr by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Great Photograph! Looks like a fun place to ride.


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

My ride took me to the back country in Kananaskis Country, Highwood Pass, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

I carried on through to the Hydrolines which leak in the winter temperatures and then form ice formations&#8230;..pretty cool&#8230;&#8230;the snow in the mountains here is at least 2 feet and growing. Elevation 5900ft (1720m).


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

Last week's night ride was -30C. This week a slightly more balmy 0C.

The snow pack was pretty hard. Fat bikes not required, although the cool kids still road them.


----------



## All Seasons Cyclist (Dec 16, 2011)

*Surly Nate Tires In The Mud / Snow*

I got a pair of Nates yesterday and tried them out today. Over the snow they are fantastic! Even over the melting snow/mud they are far better that my old Larry/Endo pair. By the time I got home today I was covered with mud from head to toe.


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Thats gonna take some cleaning……lol


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Nates L-O-V-E Mud


----------



## mr.scott (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Love that picture…..great light


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

mr.scott said:


>


Is that the beach on the blue loop at kettle? Trail Conditions look pretty damn smurfy!

g


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Indy Pass*

Independence pass near Aspen Co. Today. 6+" of fresh snow yesterday. Blue bird day today but tough ridding, Ave. speed 4.5 mph up.:thumbsup:


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

Mixed Floatilla: Pug, 907, Mukluk, Moonlander, and two Fatbacks. My Fatback is not shown as i am taking he pic.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

-30 doesn't stop the girls from getting out on the trails!


Jenn by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Weekend winter ride by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Fat Bike Girls by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Packing down my trails with the Sno-Jet and Mukluk. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.scott (Feb 9, 2010)

~gomez~ said:


> Is that the beach on the blue loop at kettle? Trail Conditions look pretty damn smurfy!
> 
> g


Yes and quite smurfy.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

vmaxx4 said:


> Packing down my trails with the Sno-Jet and Mukluk. :thumbsup:


That Sno-Jet is vintage!


----------



## MaineBiker (Jan 29, 2012)

*Great Pics*

Great pics. Love to see them.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

SmooveP said:


> That Sno-Jet is vintage!


1970. It's one of my many vintage sleds. My "other" hobby.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

what do you keep in your frame pack?


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Beer + donut + fatbike = WIN


----------



## strife (Mar 25, 2011)

Today in Southwest Colorado.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A fun commute this a.m. in Barre VT.
These MTBR frames are making it difficult to post, though.


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

dreaming of that beer and donut... or breakfast as we called it back in college.
mtbxplorer cool image and points for the huneck avatar:thumbsup:


----------



## Frank Z (Feb 24, 2008)

*A first ...*

First snow for this Dutch Pugs, finally! I got a good workout.:yesnod:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rottendan said:


> ...
> mtbxplorer cool image and points for the huneck avatar:thumbsup:


Thanks rottendan! My Olympus Tough camera has a "drawing" mode, that was the first time I used it. If you have not been to Huneck's dog mountain & dog chapel in St J VT, it's a must see for any dog lover when in VT. Where'd you take that cool pic? I rode some in W Barnstable this past season, a good friend's Dad from Dennis passed away so I was on the Cape a few times.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

azule


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

mtbxplorer said:


> Thanks rottendan! My Olympus Tough camera has a "drawing" mode, that was the first time I used it. If you have not been to Huneck's dog mountain & dog chapel in St J VT, it's a must see for any dog lover when in VT. Where'd you take that cool pic? I rode some in W Barnstable this past season, a good friend's Dad from Dennis passed away so I was on the Cape a few times.


 I went to lyndon state and still spend a lot of time in that area. you are right about the mountain&dog chapel, it's awesome!
the pic was taken in wellfleet, just south of the marconi station. site of the first u.s transatlantic wireless telegraph. to EdwardVII king of england from Theodore Roosevelt jan 19 1903. bit o' history


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

~gomez~ said:


> azule


Great pic, gomez!


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

*Brutal Bristol Bay Commute...*

yep, I made it. It only took me an hour-and-a-half to make the usual forty minute commute. At least it was rather warm at 8 degrees or so, in spite of the 50 mph winds. Funny how a few weeks at 30 below change that perspective...


----------



## jn35646 (Mar 3, 2011)

~gomez~ said:


>


Great shot! I hijacked this as a phone background


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

A stop during a ride at River Bends Park before the snow melted. The temp was right around freezing, so the snow was very grippy. The next day we hit 56F and it was all gone. :madman:

BTW, can you find the camouflaged tree?


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

Still no snow to speak of here in middle England, so here's a few pics from two very different commutes, first one from this morning, -3c and dry as a bone, 2nd from Saturday just gone, +8 and wet and mushy, same trail, different ends


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

vmaxx4 said:


> Packing down my trails with the Sno-Jet and Mukluk. :thumbsup:


I was toying with the idea of buying an old clunker sled like that just to pack down trails. But decided I would probably spend more time repairing the clunker than riding. 
That was what happened when I owned an old clunker motor boat many years ago!


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

yeehaw


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

What an excellent day out! Bit nippy, but wonderfully clear day with the best days riding from my door I have had in ages 8)





































Do dogs feel the cold? Obviously not....


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

heres a pic from today, on my second fatbike ride ever!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

AJ, first ride on his new Fat Bike, he was grinning ear to ear.


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

Taking the Fatback out at -18C (-0.4F). It is wonderful outside especially with a sunrise this nice. Great fun!


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

The trees are covered in hoar frost, had to pose in front of them


----------



## serg23 (Jan 5, 2011)

Very beautifully


----------



## serg23 (Jan 5, 2011)

strife said:


> Today in Southwest Colorado.


Very beautifully: Thumbsup:


----------



## serg23 (Jan 5, 2011)

Spikes said:


> Taking the Fatback out at -18C (-0.4F). It is wonderful outside especially with a sunrise this nice. Great fun!


Practically a copy of mine!


----------



## Jaredbe (Aug 6, 2007)

Practice post from my phone. Also I really like my magicshine light. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kapow! (Aug 31, 2011)

Just got this built up this last week. Don't mind the saddle, it looks super far forward but it's just an ugly cheap Bontrager, it is actually fairly centered on the rails.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

*allready a fatbike owner and didn't know it LOL*

I am trying to decide on which fatbike I am going to buy and went through the collection airing up tires and test riding (20+bikes) and just noticed by definition I have a fatbike already (if I am correct 3" + width tires on 26" wheels) .

To all the flamers this is more of a joke post then a serious one.

I have had this bike for 2 years it is a very rare bike considering the adjustable geometry front triple tree. I have added a nexus 7-speed and a 3 piece crank as I had to change the front ring for the 7 speed. I found the boys 20 inch that is exactly the same just "scaled" down.


----------



## strife (Mar 25, 2011)

Pow. Not action shots tho, couldn't find a place to set up the self timer!


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Strife,
nice shots. I was out today as well in snow conditions similar to what you had. Pretty tough going. By the way, what is in the water bottle cage on your fork? Looks top secret.


----------



## strife (Mar 25, 2011)

Regular bottle cage with a Stanley metal vacuum bottle. Has a sippy lid that seals water (and air) tight and keeps things hot. Highly recommended. I had hot peppermint sweet tea for this ride.


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

wow! that really is an adjustable triple tree, x2


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

Andy74 said:


> wow! that really is an adjustable triple tree, x2


it teaches you all about trail, wheelbase, and simulates angle of head tube changes slightly.

Plenty of fun on changing it to all the different settings to see how it changes


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

RtT ride last Sunday afternoon. Absolutely love being able to go places lesser bikes can't. Still no snow but mud is fun too! Saw evidence of a skinny tire bike up to a certain point in the mud and where they stopped I was able to keep on riding.


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

jnl1105 said:


> it teaches you all about trail, wheelbase, and simulates angle of head tube changes slightly.
> 
> Plenty of fun on changing it to all the different settings to see how it changes


that's pretty cool, i've never seen anything like it before. don't forget wheel flop, or does that have to do with trail? haha the bottom front adjustment must have the most wheel flop, but be the best straight line "highway" cruiser, there's gotta be a sweet spot in there somewhere:thumbsup:


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

i'll dig out the 20" version of the bike I have, it is exactly the same but with 20" wheels on it.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Warm days by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Soaked through after just a few miles on the ice.....huge tires throw huge amounts of water up at you!

Good fresh air and cold fog though to wake me up.


----------



## sailorman (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

From yesterday's Hit the North Race.
92nd place out of 300 riders on mtb's and CX bikes


Moses parting the waves by Johnclimber

DSC_2342 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Steep climb out (sorry about the face)
DSC_2374 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC_2417 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Johnclimber said:


> From yesterday's Hit the North Race.
> 92nd place out of 300 riders on mtb's and CX bikes


Well done. :thumbsup:



saltyman said:


> Soaked through after just a few miles on the ice.....huge tires throw huge amounts of water up at you!


Big mudguards needed! Makes a big difference when you spend all day on the bike.


----------



## Trumpits (Apr 12, 2009)

Me and a buddy (on skinny wheels) did a nice 15.5km ride today, 4.5km single track and the rest trails. Cant complain, Feb 5 and about 0C. 

This is my first pics of my fatty in the sunlight.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Always someplace to ride a Fatbike..*

Unusually warm February in SE Michigan. Got a trail ride early in the morning when the ground was firm, then hit the sand afterwards next to a different trail which is fairly dry and deep for this time of the year. Happen to see a few friends out there on their normal MTB's, they were hurting pretty bad trying to ride the sand.


----------



## Jon Grinder (Jan 27, 2012)

*New to the fold, and loving it!*

I got a fat Sand Bike to see if I would like the fat tires. Three weeks later, I put together a Mukluk from a discounted Gen1 frame.

Check out grinderswheels dot blogspot dot com if you would like the story. (Can't post images, because I am a newbie, apparently...)


----------



## red_vfr (Dec 15, 2010)

Finally snow in the Netherlands....


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Greg on a Schlick Cycles Tatanka prototype along the shores of Lake Michigan


----------



## Slav4ik (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lake Baikal.*


----------



## miesj (Dec 22, 2011)

*yessnowgeddon*

febr 05, 2012
sanddunes of Soestduinen, Utrecht, The Netherlands


----------



## saiko (Oct 8, 2008)

nice


----------



## sagealmighty (Apr 18, 2010)

Today's ride for me: from the town of harbor springs to the top of boyne highlands and back.


----------



## saiko (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Yesterday I went to back country Kananaskis in Alberta Canada
18km ride with 380m in elevation. The snow is 8 feet deep in places so you have to keep to the snowshoe trails. -4 degrees and beautiful sun. Didn't see a soul for 4 hours. Great work out especially at 6700 feet elevation. Hope you like the pictures. Richie


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

^^^^Nice. Looks like really good conditions for riding.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Lower Gravity on the Moon


----------



## mfnp (Feb 8, 2012)

*My New Pug...*

Tons of fun in the Denver area white stuff...


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aspen Co*

Rode Yesterday to Hummingbird Mine Hunter Creek. 1" fresh, High 30's, bluebird day. About 1100 feet of climbing. Fun decent! 1" to 3" more expected tonight.


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

No snow in Va but no complaints either.


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

apbtlvr nice pics mate . What breed is your Dog ?


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Great pictures apbtlvr. First one looks like a river, is that the Potomac?



apbtlvr said:


> No snow in Va but no complaints either.


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

*@ Scott571*: Ruby is a American Pit Bull Terrier (Red Nose) from Bryant's Red Devils out of White Ga. She has a blast following me on the bike. Loves to swim too as she jumped right in after taking that photo.

*@shoo: * Right you are about the Potomac. There are plenty of trails along the banks which makes for great riding, especially with the dog. The greenback has been outstanding for exploring trails along the river.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

pugsley and moon by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks apbtlvr. Looks like Ruby is happy you got greenback.

Cheers,
Steven



apbtlvr said:


> *@shoo: * Right you are about the Potomac. There are plenty of trails along the banks which makes for great riding, especially with the dog. The greenback has been outstanding for exploring trails along the river.


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Silversurfer, nice pics. How did you find the ride at 6700? Was it hard or are you use to such elevations?


----------



## fjtort2 (Jul 26, 2010)

[/attach]


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

Great ride. Spent some time on snowmobile trails, making first tracks, and cruising on the frozen ocean.
Pug leaning on a birch. Bruin waits up the trail.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Some pic's from this winter (so far) that were hanging out in my camera...



Sticky Powder...


Brrrr...


Thawin' out in the valley (dang it!)


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

pugsley and the tree and the moon by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## fjtort2 (Jul 26, 2010)

[/attach][/attach][/attach]


----------



## fjtort2 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

"Hey Silversurfer, nice pics. How did you find the ride at 6700? Was it hard or are you use to such elevations?"

I'm only a 30 minute drive from Canmore in the Rockies so we are pretty high anyway. The air was very dry up there so it was a little challenging. I ride Highwood Pass a lot in the spring and summer on the road and thats one of the highest roads in Canada I believe. It is a great work out riding in snow anyway but throw in the elevation…it keeps my fat off in the winter.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Or you could just say, “Dude, I’m high all the time—it’s a way of life.”

:lol::winker:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

photo by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## marlonbostik (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

Just stumbled upon a few pics from way back in 2006, this is Shaggy on his first fatbike


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

The Pug that was featured back in STW issue 26 

And for some got the ball rolling... 

wonder who has it now?


----------



## JhnMhn (Feb 9, 2011)

OK marlonbostik, I'll display my ignorance.....what the heck are those disks on your front wheel?


----------



## shaggyjohn (Apr 17, 2006)

2006, wow.

Yeah, that was the Ison demo bike that was in Singletrack. I borrowed it, then bought another purple Pugs not long after. Like you say, got the ball rolling...


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

marlonbostik said:


>


What's going on with this big hub? E-motor?


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

In the dark. Literally. Metaphorically.

We had to go deaper into the woods, but we did manage to find some snow. Score.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

A beautiful day for arroyo riding.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

We did an 8 hour, 110km ride today on the Old Dawson Trail, also part of the Yukon Quest sled dog race currently underway. Slow trail and not much sun but on the bright side it was quite warm.


Unloading by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Mario and Paul by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


End of a long day by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## marlonbostik (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes, it is a hub motor in the front wheel. Just been build, not really propely tested yet. Seems like there is a lots of torque in it.


----------



## Stubbster (Nov 26, 2011)

a few pics from todays ride on an old USAF airbase

































was a bit chilli, is that why they called it the cold war:bluefrown:


----------



## Kelly Maszk (Dec 6, 2005)

*Friday along the Milwaukee River*

Basically stock Pug with iPhone camera - not mikesee, but he provides a heck of a lot of inspiration...


----------



## bowtiguy (Sep 14, 2004)

*Summit County in wildernest above Silverthorne, Co.*

Only my third ride on my new Fatback build. Our condo sits around 9,300' elevation. I rode to the top of the road ( another 200-300' or so) then jumped onto some of the local trails and rode down to I-70. Then I unred around and climbed ( most of it) back. Short ride at 2.25hrs..but my legs were toast.

Snow pack was about 2' off trail in the woods (as I found out the hard way) but the BFL's stayed on top of the snowshoed/ XC ski trail pretty well.

My first FatBike Daily pic reply on a old Canon SD600 camera. It didn't happen this ride, but most hikes we get to see some long legged monsters!


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Just another Sunday ride.


----------



## JhnMhn (Feb 9, 2011)

marlonbostik

"Yes, it is a hub motor in the front wheel. Just been build, not really propely tested yet. Seems like there is a lots of torque in it."

Very interested to hear more about it after you have thoroughly tested it.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

pugsley and winooski bike bridge by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

This morning's beach ride on the Wirral Peninsula


Wirral Beach Ride by Johnclimber


Wirral Beach Ride by Johnclimber


Very Soft Sand Wirral Beach Ride  by Johnclimber


Wirral Beach Ride 8 by Johnclimber


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

[QUOTEStubbster; a few pics from todays ride on an old USAF airbase][/QUOTE]

Right up my street with some URBEX Stubbster :thumbsup:


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

marlonbostik said:


> Yes, it is a hub motor in the front wheel. Just been build, not really propely tested yet. Seems like there is a lots of torque in it.


Okay. Exactly why I asked. *Did you install a torque arm?* I am glad you are using a steel fork.


----------



## marlonbostik (Oct 15, 2011)

Drew Diller said:


> *Did you install a torque arm?*


*Yes.*


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lenado*

Today I rode from the sleepy minning town of Lenado Co. to the top of Larkspur Mtn., Koby park. 2500 ft. of climbing in 6.5 miles. They call masturbation "self abuse" but fat biking a sport? Fun solo ride on well packed snowmobile/XC ski trail to a secluded overnight hut. Cant wait to do this ride again and do some exploring. Miles and miles of snowmobile trails here. Total miles about 18, but a hard 18.
BTW, the snowmobilers where looking at me like I was a complete lunatic!


----------



## fjtort2 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice ride! and sweet trails b2b2!


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

From a quick stop along the Anchorage Winter City 50k Ride Yesterday!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMG_1931 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

My girl picked up her fatbike today, and we just got an inch of snow. Not much, but enough to play in!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

From Sunday's ride, is it the angle or does the Nate make the HuskerDu look small?


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

dirtrider6 said:


> From Sunday's ride, is it the angle or does the Nate make the HuskerDu look small?


Nate's a monster :eekster:


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

A friend sent me this pic. Not sure where it came from, but its funny!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

b2b2 said:


> A friend sent me this pic. Not sure where it came from, but its funny!


Tater ridin' Pugsley on the Logs - YouTube


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Fat tyre envy


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Northern Mn.*



























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Peace


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

*Tank meets tankbike*


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Fat School Bus by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_2031 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_2034 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Muk 'n Mud









Endo's probably not the best tire for this but I did make it through without stopping.









Nice and dirty again.


----------



## tangledfeet (Jan 20, 2012)

Somone mentioned that there's a thread where you can post randomly to up your post-count so you can post photos - so here's two photos from a few hours ago.

My Mukluk on beach looking toward Dunbar, East Lothian, Scotland:










And, a few hours later, riding into the sun and wind with a mile or two of beach to myself:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice  :thumbsup:
I got out last night for a night beach ride, more pics on the sand riding thread 


Mid Week Coast Nightride by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

From our Wednesday Evening ride at Moon Lake Park


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Devil's Gap Trail..*


----------



## bowtiguy (Sep 14, 2004)

*Brainard Lake outside of Ward, CO.*

I got turned on to this area by a fellow Front range rat tire biker. The coolest part, riding across the lake. snow drifts form 6" to 24" were everwhere and the wind had hardened them enough to let the fatbck roll right over them like sand dunes. The down hill was exactly that, mostly big chainring....best ride yet on my Fatback! This shot was from the edge of the lake. elevation 10,500


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Dog and fatbike having fun, Heaven's Bench trail, Kingdom Trails, VT


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice shot. The first couple switchbacks on Heaven's Bench are a tad on the slippery side, eh?


----------



## ferrit32 (Nov 17, 2009)

Another UK based Pug

Sorry guys and girls practically a garage wall shot but I had just changed my bars from Ragely Luxy drops to a polished set of Titec Jones bars, lovely jubbly.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

BurkeVT said:


> Nice shot. The first couple switchbacks on Heaven's Bench are a tad on the slippery side, eh?


Oh yeah! I think she is focused on the sledders in the distance, slip-sliding away.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

A little ice this morning...


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

A great day of riding. Rode right from the house today. First hit some snowshoe trails, then over to a friends place for about 10 km of freshly groomed ski trails. Still a lot of snow in the bush


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, from Siberia!

I'm very surprised how much snow this winter!


----------



## bobkorn (Dec 6, 2011)

*Nauset Beach, Orleans MA*

Pugsley at the Beach. Perfect winter day on Cape Cod.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Zmey70 great Siberian shots :thumbsup:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Makes you want to visit Siberia.


----------



## leadwing (Feb 22, 2012)

Brown County State Park, Nashville In


----------



## leadwing (Feb 22, 2012)

Brown County State Park


----------



## namaste1978 (Dec 29, 2010)

*My Pug at the Susitna 100, flathorn lake*

Flathorn Lake, Susitna 100


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Dr Feelygood* , *Velobike* , Thanks!
The Lake Baikal is an incredible place for fatbiking :thumbsup:
Welcome


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Desert Fat*

My first no snow fat bike ride. I took the long weekend to go 120 miles to Fruita Co. and ride in the warmer desert temps. It was fun! I like the way the fat tire seemed to smooth out the trails that the cows tore up when muddy. Did about 40 miles the first day in the north Fruita desert between 21rd. and 18rd and back.


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

*24 hrs later*

Much snow in Fruita the next day.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice, I like the pics above from Fruita :thumbsup:

Got in an interesting ride today near Obannon in southern IN. Not a lot of mileage but cool views & rode in shorts


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Finally Enough*

For some winter trail stomp in. :thumbsup:
All I had was my POS cell phone, so it is what it is!!


----------



## namaste1978 (Dec 29, 2010)

Endless beach riding at Long Beach,WA and little wash at the rv poo dump station


----------



## ibismojo2001 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Fatback*

Here's mine - like new

Paid Spam - (It is for sale BTW)


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

From the race in Kearney a few weekends ago... whoever took photo's isn't uploading the good ones of the Fatbikes.... there is one of the Moonlander being ridden though.


----------



## namaste1978 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Pugsley pics from Snoqualmie Pass, WA*

65 mile overnight trip up and over Snoqualmie Pass in Washington. Beers in tow and all. The best part about bike touring in winter is having a cooler outside your tent :thumbsup:


----------



## db4 (Jan 19, 2012)

*beach ride montauk ny*

/Users/glennpashley/Desktop/iPhoto Library/Previews/2012/02/22/20120222-224206/IMG_1272.jpg


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

db4 said:


> /Users/glennpashley/Desktop/iPhoto Library/Previews/2012/02/22/20120222-224206/IMG_1272.jpg


Sorry dude, we're not hooked up to your hard drive. :skep: This here intarwebs thing (a series of tubes) requires a hosting server somewhere in caberspyce for others to see the contents of your Windoze.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Sorry dude, we're not hooked up to your hard drive. :skep: This here intarwebs thing (a series of tubes) requires a hosting server somewhere in caberspyce for others to see the contents of your Windoze.


It's a Mac


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

dgw2jr said:


> It's a Mac


Well, that explains the confusion. :skep:


----------



## namaste1978 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Rollin with the weiner!*

Pug ride with the weiner!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

dgw2jr said:


> It's a Mac


I know, I was being sarcastic. Mac users, by default, are supposed to know better. :nono:  I was indirectly poking fun at Windoze (l)users.


----------



## tangledfeet (Jan 20, 2012)

Was out with Coastkid yesterday for my first trip to the subs on a very low tide:



















My wife is a keen horserider (in the top ten in Scotland for her class in dressage) and we took Orion down to the beach this morning - thought he couldn't make it but Coaskid turned up to do some filming:


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Winter storm warming, had to take advantage


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Out riding with Surlynot this morning in Merseyside


Double Fat Splash by Johnclimber, on Flickr


Surfing Merseyside by Johnclimber, on Flickr


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Nice ride along Chester Creek in Anchorage on my skinny tired Mukluk.


----------



## davelees1 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Carver Ti Snow Bike - Complete Build*

Here's a photo of my new Carver Ti O'Beast Snow Bike. Complete write-up and spec's can be found here: snowbikes.wordpress.com


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

davelees1 said:


> Here's a photo of my new Carver Ti O'Beast Snow Bike.


Nice build! Now go get it dirty.


----------



## Big_Toobs (Feb 8, 2012)

*Fatbikes*

Just got my first fatbike a few weeks ago, a 2009 Surly Pugsley. Added a Nate to the rear and flipped the endo on the front. Been riding it every day since. Fatbikes are too much fun.

'i.imgur.com/fqppp.jpg'

Won't let me post pics bah!


----------



## girgl (Sep 16, 2010)

snow+ soil+ temperature = mud


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

PWC (Pugsley World Championships) Starting Line


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^ 

That's postcard quality stuff Gomez! Me likey!


----------



## LIRider (Jan 30, 2012)

First ride out on the new steed!


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

It's coming along.


----------



## Saike (Feb 28, 2012)

All of a sudden I am a fan of fat bike, I am going to have to add one to the arsenal.


----------



## Elvis @ Dirt Works (Feb 27, 2006)

Saike said:


> All of a sudden I am a fan of fat bike, I am going to have to add one to the arsenal.


"one more of us... one less of them."

Elvis.


----------



## farmer255 (Jan 22, 2010)

finally got the tractor built


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

farmer255 said:


> finally got the tractor built


Love it! Now we just need some Farmall, Minneapolis Moline, Oliver, or Massey Ferguson paint schemed Fatties.


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Chromehorn said:


> Love it! Now we just need some Farmall, Minneapolis Moline, Oliver, or Massey Ferguson paint schemed Fatties.


Where's Martin with the Pugsdozer?


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

farmer255 said:


> finally got the tractor built


Nice! I think your execution was better than mine. My green was too dark.


----------



## trail rida (Jul 5, 2011)

Thursday afternoon CDT ride with the dog


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice Pics trail rida .


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Pugsley and camera by mbeganyi, on Flickr

this was supposed to go in the 'camera hanging on tree, fatbike leaning on something' thread, but i couldn't find it...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

finally some rideable snow here in BTV. thin, will likely be gone soon, but it was so nice to get out this morning.


Finally some snow by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_2838 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_2815 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## mjkongo88 (Feb 25, 2012)

You guys inspire me. I'm soon getting a fatty! Now....which one?


----------



## Singular (Sep 21, 2005)

My new fat front


Chewing the fat, flying a Kite by Singular Cycles, on Flickr


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Ah, good to see you're seeing the light Sam - even if it's only half the light


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Another Saturday and out and about. Its a hard life but someone has got to do it... 


Gullane 3,3,12 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Freshwater Haven 3,3,12 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Freshwater Haven 3,3,12 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Freshwater Haven 3,3,12 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Fatbiking weather*

4 degrees F, winds light and variable, 11 hours of sunlight. Riding weather doesn't get any better than this. In Nome, in March, that is... Spent 4 hours in the saddle to cover 25 miles over firm trails, including a break to sip tea while watching a flock of ptarmigan forage in a willow thicket. Pleasantly whooped afterward. My mind kept wandering to racers on this years ITI. The effort they put in hour after hour is truly amazing.


----------



## taehome (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's another white Pugs in the snow.


----------



## NOBBY605 (Apr 12, 2008)

My son and I on our first fat trailer beach ride. Chariot trailer with Kenda Flame 20 X 3.0 tires...Floats just fine over all types of sand.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

NOBBY605 said:


> My son and I on our first fat trailer beach ride. Chariot trailer with Kenda Flame 20 X 3.0 tires...Floats just fine over all types of sand.


How do you keep from flinging sand in the poor boys face?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

https://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/154857068









After math of ride, was so damn muddy.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Not a single snow flake on the coast here this winter :sad:
Then this morning 12 miles inland the hills were white while we got rain 

Drove up and got the moonie on the white stuff. It was wet and thawing but good to ride something...


Wet Snow 4,4,12 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Wet Snow 4,4,12 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Wet Snow 4,4,12 by coastkid71, on Flickr

The concrete base is an entrance to a cold war Royal Observer Corps bunker, i have been to over 70 of these in Scotland, click on the link below to see inside another one :thumbsup: ; 
URBEX; cold war ROC bunker - YouTube


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I think Victory VT last made the news in 1963, when it became one of the last 2 towns in the state to get electric power, 

This week it was in the news for a lynx survey. Fish & Wildlife was trying to figure out how many are out there, after 10 confirmed sightings in the "Northeast Kingdom" of VT since '98. 

So today I decided to explore the Victory Wildlife Mgmt Area and Victory Bog. No lynx were sighted and most of the wildlife was already dead, but it was fun to explore, 19 miles on dirt roads, snowmo trails and snowshoe trails.


----------



## bnelson (Jan 25, 2004)

*sunday fun*







iowa winter


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

*March 4th training ride at Sylvan Island*

Another Iowa bike here!




























Dialed in the 31.8 On-One Mary handlebar and Truvativ 110mm stem. Loving the ESI Chunky grips! If only they were 1 or 2mm thicker...


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

I got mad skills yo


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

Took an chilly ride near the river this afternoon. Despite occasional flurries, Spring Peepers were out. My favorite harbingers of Spring.


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

*Bluebird Day in Anchorage*

Mid 20's and sunny, a day after some fresh snow. We're on track to possibly break a snowfall record.


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

*Snow*

Finally got some!


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

And more snow...


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Are video's allowed?

DZM zee - YouTube

sandman in gedinne - YouTube

blankenberge beachrace.avi - YouTube


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Nothing's impossible said:


> Are video's allowed?
> 
> DZM zee - YouTube
> 
> ...


Awesome Vids! - Love the beach race vid!

g


----------



## jboalick (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pugs*



Nothing's impossible said:


> Are video's allowed?
> 
> DZM zee - YouTube
> 
> ...


Not sure if the videos are allowed on this post or not. Mabey we should make a vid section? 
He is a little ditty to waste your time.
ASTRO PUGS.wmv - YouTube


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

jboalick said:


> Not sure if the videos are allowed on this post or not. Mabey we should make a vid section?
> He is a little ditty to waste your time.
> ASTRO PUGS.wmv - YouTube


Like this one? :thumbsup:


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Nothing's impossible said:


> Are video's allowed?
> 
> DZM zee - YouTube
> 
> ...


Dude! On one leg? That's awesome. I'm not gonna complain anymore when my knee is aching...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

SmooveP said:


> Dude! On one leg? That's awesome. I'm not gonna complain anymore when my knee is aching...


Two years ago I got hammered in the UK Solo 24 hours by a one-legged rider. He was absolutely awesome, an inspiration.

Today's pic: Loch na Crann.



Ten minutes earlier the skies were grey and we were being pelted by hailstones.


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

Thats Jez Scarrat, he is awesome, just as you are at your lowest point in a 24 solo, Jez will pass you full of smiles as he grinds you into the dust


----------



## trail rida (Jul 5, 2011)

venturing off the packed areas in some spots was not wise. Chest deep snow,
also remembered how much fun rolling the steep scree from old mines is


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweaty Yeti Schwag


----------



## ugh (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice and warm here.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

~gomez~ said:


> Sweaty Yeti Schwag


Now I know why I need a custom frame bag. Thanks Gary.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Collected this last night


Pugsley 1 by paulfulford, on Flickr

More pictures when I've collected all the bits I need. Plan is to build as a singlespeed....


----------



## jboalick (Jan 27, 2012)

*Astro Pugs*

ASTRO PUGS.wmv - YouTube


utabintarbo said:


> Like this one? :thumbsup:


ASTRO PUGS.wmv - YouTube

Thanks, had fun makin it and being my own star. Good for the ol ego once in a while.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

SmooveP said:


> Dude! On one leg? That's awesome. I'm not gonna complain anymore when my knee is aching...


I complain if my knee hurts


----------



## jnroyal (Sep 25, 2008)

Great bike, great song!!!


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

I think I should get me a dog....


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Spikes said:


> I think I should get me a dog....


get two...


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

Too cute....


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

A pic from my recent overnighter. Full story and more photos here:

Toni Lund - Adventure cyclist: In search of snow crust - Excursion to Marttila


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

~gomez~ said:


> get two...


Those aren't dogs, those are furry elephants.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

~gomez~ said:


> get two...


Aww. My late, great Berner Astro:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

tree-pugs by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_2994 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_3011 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## KrateKraig (May 7, 2007)

Moonlander maiden voyage pics...


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Indy Pass*

Rode about 2 hrs today After work. Rode up Hwy 82, independence Pass, about 5 miles on packed snow with Millie Dog. The trail was in great Shape today!
I think my life may be better than your vacation


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

*I crashed the parade...*

As is my custom, I joined the annual Beaver Roundup Parade this afternoon as an unauthorized participant. I like to hop in between the emergency vehicles. I assume they will take care to not run my down, and if they do, well, the ambulance is right there...


----------



## jpettit (Dec 22, 2011)

*Finally built!*

Just a couple quick iPhone pictures of my new Pugsley custom build. I plan on taking it out this weekend and taking some outdoor shots.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

jpettit said:


> Just a couple quick iPhone pictures of my new Pugsley custom build. I plan on taking it out this weekend and taking some outdoor shots.


What crankset did you use?

Aside from the readily avail rim strip colors what are people using material wise for other colors like yellow, orange, purple etc, is there something that's being widely used that works well? perhaps something underneath the standard strip??


----------



## Lintott (Oct 14, 2006)

Very nice work on that Pugsley! What handle bars are those?


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Lintott said:


> Very nice work on that Pugsley! What handle bars are those?


Soma Clarence in white?



nvphatty said:


> Aside from the readily avail rim strip colors what are people using material wise for other colors like yellow, orange, purple etc, is there something that's being widely used that works well? perhaps something underneath the standard strip??


That's what I did - red reflective tape under the standard Surly rim strip. Worked well.


----------



## jpettit (Dec 22, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> What crankset did you use?
> 
> Aside from the readily avail rim strip colors what are people using material wise for other colors like yellow, orange, purple etc, is there something that's being widely used that works well? perhaps something underneath the standard strip??


It's a Middleburn RS7 UNO crankset.


----------



## jpettit (Dec 22, 2011)

Lintott said:


> Very nice work on that Pugsley! What handle bars are those?


Thanks! Yes, the bars are the Soma Clarence in white. Stem is also a Soma.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

jpettit said:


> It's a Middleburn RS7 UNO crankset.


thank you :thumbsup:

utabintardo thank you also. I guess the reflective tape can be had at a hardware store??


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Very sharp looking bike! Perfect combo of white and blue...I want it


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

My custom Pugsley:

















The bike shop built it for me, but I drilled the rims myself and picked all of the parts.

Shane


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice, the white chain makes me feel less guilty about putting a purple chain on the new (to me) purple Pugsley that I'm collecting parts for


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

My wife and three other girls did an overnight fat bike trip this weekend. Here's the full blog if anyone is interested, but I really liked this photo from our friend Jenn:


Heading South by Jennoit, on Flickr


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

Snow crust riding today.


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

*The Jugsley*

RD in the rear and a Clown Shoe up front.


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

Tripower said:


> RD in the rear and a Clown Shoe up front.


I dont normally comment in the pic thread but, THAT IS PURE CLASS!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Saw this wing/tailfeather/talon print in the snow on my ride this morning. It looks like an owl or hawk got a partridge. The wingspan was 4’+.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Tripower said:


> RD in the rear and a Clown Shoe up front.


That's a cool rig.


----------



## ApocalypseMaow (Feb 4, 2012)

awesome pug tripower. how does it ride with the truss fork? i was thinking of doing this to my ogre.


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

The ride is so some much better. The Pugsley fork has too much flex when braking and rock hopping (IMHO). The steering is greatly improved. I didn't intend to put the truss fork on the Pugsley. I bought it as a backup to my steel and Ti spaceframes but got bored one day when I was lacing the Clown Shoe and thought hmmmm I wonder. Well, I will never go back to the Pugsley fork. Crap, now I need to order another backup truss fork!

The Juglsey is ready for the Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

Tripower said:


> The ride is so some much better. The Pugsley fork has too much flex when braking and rock hopping (IMHO). The steering is greatly improved. I didn't intend to put the truss fork on the Pugsley. I bought it as a backup to my steel and Ti spaceframes but got bored one day when I was lacing the Clown Shoe and thought hmmmm I wonder. Well, I will never go back to the Pugsley fork. Crap, now I need to order another backup truss fork!
> 
> The Juglsey is ready for the Zombie Apocalypse.


I didnt see them for sale seperately on the website. how much?


----------



## gogoolplex (Aug 10, 2011)

An evening trip close to mine 7 with my girl and Salmiak. I was riding on a dog-sledge track which worked quite well.


----------



## fjtort2 (Jul 26, 2010)

oops


----------



## fjtort2 (Jul 26, 2010)

opps


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Is the bike still okay ?? 







Nice shots, not to many people have shots of themselves like this.
(or when they have them, they usually don't post them)


----------



## bennyk (Nov 24, 2011)

A little crust cruising up in the Horseshoe Basin, just south of Breckenridge.


----------



## jpettit (Dec 22, 2011)

*Surly Pugsley*

Finally got a chance to take the new bike out for for 'glamour shots'. Park ranger was a little worried I was going to ride over the entire park destroying it! Once we had a chat he was thinking maybe he wanted one! Photos were taken at Glenbow Ranch Provincial Park just north of Calgary, Alberta, Canada.

Surly Pugsley - a set on Flickr

Avid MTB BB7 brakes with 180mm rotor
Paul Component Love Lever 2.5 brake levers
Gore Ride-On Sealed Low Friction System
Phil Wood 100mm Bottom Bracket
Phil Wood Mud Guards
Middleburn RS7 Uno Crankset w/ 34t
Straitline SC Platform Pedals
Soma Clarence Bar
ODI Oury Lock On Grips
Chris King NoThreadSet Griplock headset
Soma Kyudo Saddle
Soma ZO Seatpost
Straitline Seat Clamp
Soma Shotwell
Surly 32H Rear 135mm QR Disc front hub
Shimano Alfine 11 speed with 21t sprocket
Surly Rolling Darryl rims with cutouts
Hope Rear skewer
Surly Big Fat Larry 120TPI tires


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

*First trail ride*



bump? what bump?


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

ferday said:


>


Awesome Shot! i like it so much it went into my iphoto for rotating screensavers (sorry if thats creepy but its a SICK shot, well done!)


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Finally a fat bike*

Well finally an official owner of a fat bike

added a hayes gram front brake, have a lefty for it just waiting for clamps and hub, and rear hub system


----------



## rasse1977 (May 16, 2008)

jnl1105 said:


> have a lefty for it just waiting for clamps and hub


Lefty on a beach cruiser??? Why???


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

11,3,12 044 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

First ride on dry singletrack with the fatty. It was a great ride!


----------



## jboalick (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice shots. Your pugs is so pristine, hope it will see mud soon.


----------



## jboalick (Jan 27, 2012)

*Oops*

This is cool! Hope it didn't hurt.


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

*fat tire fun*

got off the sand bar and headed north for a weekend of fat tire fun. spent saturday at the winterbike event in east burke vt. super fun event hosted by the kingdon trails and mtbvt, we did the fat tire loop and had a good crew, about twelve of us. after the ride there was free beer, a grill, a bonfire, and a dh 6x event that we watched did I mention free beer? only one fat bike in the 6x and he won it hands down. moonlander with a lefty and this guy was fast! got a crappy shot of him sending it over the finish line.
day two we headed south to francoina notch in nh. had a great ride from the tram house at cannon to the basin and back. great weekend of riding:thumbsup:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

rottendan said:


> got off the sand bar and headed north for a weekend of fat tire fun. spent saturday at the winterbike event in east burke vt. super fun event hosted by the kingdon trails and mtbvt, we did the fat tire loop and had a good crew, about twelve of us. after the ride there was free beer, a grill, a bonfire, and a dh 6x event that we watched did I mention free beer? only one fat bike in the 6x and he won it hands down. moonlander with a lefty and this guy was fast! got a crappy shot of him sending it over the finish line.
> day two we headed south to francoina notch in nh. had a great ride from the tram house at cannon to the basin and back. great weekend of riding:thumbsup:


jealous. was in atlanta for a wedding... no bike, just planes and rental cars and extended family, along with a return trip of airport delays.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

rasse1977 said:


> Lefty on a beach cruiser??? Why???


Why not?? :thumbsup:


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

15 degrees and sunny, March commuting doesn't get much better!!!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

*Mud Season*

is here, the winter that wasn't is now muddy...


pugsley and mud by mbeganyi, on Flickr


muddy pug by mbeganyi, on Flickr


muddyvale by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Spring has Sprung in the Big Whiskey!


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Snow is melting fast. Work is cutting into my riding time. Might be my last ride on snow for a while.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

SRock24 said:


> Awesome Shot! i like it so much it went into my iphoto for rotating screensavers (sorry if thats creepy but its a SICK shot, well done!)


Lol

Thx!!


----------



## Loewa (Sep 26, 2007)

Two Way


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi from Siberia!

The springtime comes to us in the end!




























It is a last chance to get an access to my snow world :sad:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

fatbike by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Spent my lunchbreak building:


Partly Built Pugsley by paulfulford, on Flickr

Still need a few parts which are in the shed or on the way.

And yes I know the grass needs cutting


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

From the other day.....I guess spring is coming in the midwest....

we never had more than 2" of snow all season....LOL great for my first fat bike winter I tell yah!


----------



## davelees1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Great pictures, thank you for sharing. I do like your fatbike.ru blog.

Here's my blog if you get a chance to read: snowbikes.wordpress.com


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

> Partly Built Pugsley by paulfulford, on Flickr
> 
> Still need a few parts which are in the shed or on the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

davelees1 said:


> Great pictures, thank you for sharing. I do like your fatbike.ru blog.
> 
> Here's my blog if you get a chance to read: snowbikes.wordpress.com


Thanks! I found you blog very interesting. I will definitely read it :thumbsup:


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice ride until sunset on the moonlander this evening...


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I did the same on my Pugs this afternoon, and took a similar picture.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

*ok.....*



rasse1977 said:


> Lefty on a beach cruiser??? Why???


I am just a little puzzled why some people are thinking the tommie sea Fat Sand Bike is not considered a "true" fat bike when most people seem to be riding them in conditions that wouldn't "negate" the basic frame differences. On the discussion of the front fork of the FSB I would totally agree to "EWWWWW" it is a springy flexing thing with a disc on it... actually spooky lol That is why it is getting a lefty.... So with that being said to each their own.. Didn't take it as a flame and hope what I am saying is being taken as a flame either...


----------



## kaltenbruner (Apr 10, 2011)

My fixed gear fatbike, first in town. Russia, Kazan city.
I can't post photo yet (need 10 posts). : (
Maybe later.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

jnl1105 said:


> I am just a little puzzled why some people are thinking the tommie sea Fat Sand Bike is not considered a "true" fat bike when most people seem to be riding them in conditions that wouldn't "negate" the basic frame differences. On the discussion of the front fork of the FSB I would totally agree to "EWWWWW" it is a springy flexing thing with a disc on it... actually spooky lol That is why it is getting a lefty.... So with that being said to each their own.. Didn't take it as a flame and hope what I am saying is being taken as a flame either...


A fatbike is a fatbike, and a springy flexy thing is awesome, but the lefty on a fatbike would not be my cup of tea!

You don't need the suspension untill the going gets really tough. And, though I consider a lefty as a top class XC fork, i would take another for heavy work: double crown, or a strong upside down,...

After adapting it for the fatbike it can only become worse:
To clear the tire the fork needs a longer axle, longer distance fork/ frame,....
Mechanics tells me that a longer momentarm and a comparable force increases the moment.


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

kaltenbruner said:


> My fixed gear fatbike, first in town. Russia, Kazan city.
> I can't post photo yet (need 10 posts). : (
> Maybe later.


Hi, friend! I'm glad to see you here  I might fix this problem. It is worth to see :thumbsup:

The fat-fix from Kazan, Russia


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

we skipped spring and went right to summer in the big whiskey


----------



## kaltenbruner (Apr 10, 2011)

zmey70 said:


> Hi, friend! I'm glad to see you here  I might fix this problem. It is worth to see :thumbsup:
> 
> The fat-fix from Kazan, Russia


tnx


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

First beach outing on Chesil Beach in Dorset. Amazing day for it. Dog is knackered!

*bike is salsa mukluk, stripped and half finished polishing. XT 1x10, hope x2 brakes. Super fun!


----------



## ocbuk (Sep 5, 2011)

gbs said:


> First beach outing on Chesil Beach in Dorset. Amazing day for it. Dog is knackered!
> 
> *bike is salsa mukluk, stripped and half finished polishing. XT 1x10, hope x2 brakes. Super fun!


Great shots!
The dog looks like (s)he loved it.


----------



## Lintott (Oct 14, 2006)

Your Mukluk is well on its way to looking totally awesome! Sorry for asking this on a pic thread. Would you mind giving us a few short pointers on how you stripped and polished the Mukluk frame? I can imagine it is quite a job.

*bike is salsa mukluk, stripped and half finished polishing. XT 1x10, hope x2 brakes. Super fun!








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Went graveling with the missus today. I ventured out of my river valley and onto the large swaths of farmland that I forget are typical of Minnesota. The "hills" are so gradual it is difficult to determine the crest, and the wind is stiff. It was amusing go straight a long way, then change direction and have a once dusty sidewall receive a polish.

We did an unscientific BFL vs Black Floyd rolling test on a gradual hill with a flat runout, and the Floyds won by a not small margin.

I haven't done much gravel riding before and I see the appeal. Tour the country, very little car traffic, and of the cars that do come by, they don't yell obscenities.

Keep in mind this is Minnesota in MARCH.

_March_. We didn't see _any_ snow, period. WTF.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice shot!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*A few shots from around Nome AK*

Rode a nice little loop today, 20 miles or so. Took in some of the hills north of town and finished up on the sea ice along the last few miles of the Iditarod Trail, which is firm and fast from all the recent traffic. Lots of sun and not too much wind. Nice.


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

Lintott said:


> Your Mukluk is well on its way to looking totally awesome! Sorry for asking this on a pic thread. Would you mind giving us a few short pointers on how you stripped and polished the Mukluk frame? I can imagine it is quite a job.


Sure, I took it to the local powder coaters, had the fork done black, and the frame stripped and bead-blasted, then I had to sand it with 200grit, then 800 then 1000 grit wet n' dry sandpaper. Then I polished with rags and Autosol cream. To do the top/head/down tube has taken maybe 11 hours so far, and it's not 100% polished yet! Still a way to go, but it will look amazing.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

veloborealis said:


> Rode a nice little loop today, 20 miles or so. Took in some of the hills north of town and finished up on the sea ice along the last few miles of the Iditarod Trail, which is firm and fast from all the recent traffic. Lots of sun and not too much wind. Nice.


awesome shots especially that middle one. thanks!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Springtime trails...*


Springtime trails by coastkid71, on Flickr


Springtime trails by coastkid71, on Flickr


Springtime trails by coastkid71, on Flickr


Springtime trails by coastkid71, on Flickr


Springtime trails by coastkid71, on Flickr


Springtime trails by coastkid71, on Flickr


Springtime trails by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Todays going was soft in places by Johnclimber, on Flickr


Mukluk at the 1st ever lifeboat station by Johnclimber, on Flickr

The world's first ever lifeboat service was built in Formby in 1776


Liverpool by Johnclimber, on Flickr


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

bit of beachride shakedown, still need the front derailleur but it's pretty decent as-is.
would've posted it in the "fully rigid 29er" thread just to wind them up but why bother? 
so this is a GF superfly with niner carbon fork. 
profile 6 speed hub running 15-32 and SLX cranks 22/36, lets me clear the gazzi easily in all gear combos.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Is that a Templar/Crusader grave?



coastkid71 said:


> Springtime trails by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I still haven't done my century on the Black Floyds, and I was desperate for a decent ride today, so I figured it was time to take the BFs off and put on tyres more suited for dirt. But that would be wasting good riding time wouldn't it? So I left them on.

A nice ride in the mountains beckoned. That got scotched when I got up around 600 feet and noticed the way I was headed was black with clouds and there were high winds. Unluckily I caught the edge of it so got a bit wet, but once out of it, the sun was shining and I dried quickly. So it was off to the foothills sticking to forestry roads and less technical tracks. Stuff that was suited to the BFs. Unfortunately I had to lose the height to get to the next location.

My plans weren't working out today though, so it was straight into the mud.


But not for long and it was time to start climbing again.



A nice firm rocky road and a good climb with sunshine. Life was looking good.



And the roads just kept curving round the hills.



I soon had got some height and I could see that my original destination was was still grey cloud.



I then strayed on to the technical part of the StrathPuffer course - no pics, I was too busy 

And then diverted onto some nice up and down muddy bits



Got a few more nice climbs in



And some fun rutted 4x4 tracks with added bog





Followed by some sunny singletrack through low woods



And back down to the lower levels, I found a more interesting route home



And when I got home I realised that the only time I had found the limits of the tyres was when I flicked the bike over for a sharp corner on a fast gravel descent.

Even the mud was quite rideable - with it being reasonably dry now, the mud is denser, like overcooked porridge and my only problem on that was on climbs, but I still managed to get up everything. So I think I may leave the BFs on for a bit longer. Their advantages outweigh the disadvantages.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*The BFL & Me*

Crazy hot today, 79F in VT in March is nuts. Donned shorts and t shirt for the first time this year, and took the BFL (big fat lab) I'm dogsitting for a ride, starting on the snowmobile trail right across the road.

_Sorry, the pix are at the bottom _

I knew the first section would be muddy because it was logged last fall. Yep, mud, you can barely make out the camouflaged tire (just right of the tire's shadow)...

Then some softened snow...

The BFL took an icebath at the pond, 6" -12" water over enough ice to hold him (I wasn't tempted)...

Then a nice snowbath...

Back on the trail, there is no snow in the open areas. The sno-bees snowmobile club has done some nice signage, and they pick up empties...

The elusive action shot, after a few tries with the self timer...

Dogs love fatbiking...

On the way home, he met a pony, it was not real impressed...

The BFL almost fell through this bridge, but the fatbike rolled right over. ..

A good morning on the trails.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

her bike just doesn't seem as cool anymore,


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

*fatchanceti,*
Nice shot :thumbsup:
My son is too small for fatriding yet


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Trails are in great shape! Getting out to enjoy them now before baby number 2 and spring rain keep me out.


----------



## _grimm (Mar 10, 2012)

Winter is not over yet


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Getting sun burn in March, in N.E. PA, incredible weather we are having!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Rode out to the LBS this evening without checking the weather beforehand. Ended up getting out in the middle of a small heavy rain cell, where I learned the hard way that I need to work on my handlebar wrapping technique...









I also am finally convinced to get (build? ) some fenders. The amount of water spraying directly into my supposedly 1,000 lumen beam was like looking at a day lit water fountain in the middle of my handlebar. I had to laugh at the irony of having such a powerful light essentially remove my visibility, and laughed again when the big tires and squishy fork bounced me right out of an unnoticed pothole :thumbsup:


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

ianick said:


> Trails are in great shape! Getting out to enjoy them now before baby number 2 and spring rain keep me out.


Where is this at Nick?


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

dgw2jr said:


> Where is this at Nick?


It's the Sycamore Trail here in Des Moines. It's a flat winding trail that follows the river. Lots of opportunity to get down and ride by the river.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Nick. I'll have to hit you up when we make our way our to the Des Moines area.

The only fun part of Lake Wapello...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Drew Diller said:


> ... I learned the hard way that I need to work on my handlebar wrapping technique...


It's the rubbish tape they provide for the finishing turns. Use good quality electrical tape or even narrow duct tape. (Shrink wrap tape is even better)

I prefer to use track grips for the lower part of my dropbars so I generally don't get this problem - I only tape the upper part if I need to contain the brake cables.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote: Is that a Templar/Crusader grave?


Springtime trails by coastkid71, on Flickr

Quote:
Originally Posted by coastkid71

It is the Tomb of Sir David de Lindsay, A 13th Century Scottish Knight who fought in the Crusades 
He died in 1279.. yep thats right, this place is old!, you can just make out a sword and shield carved on top of the tomb.

He fought in the 7th crusade in Egypt and returned to be given lands here in East Lothian. the tomb is on the remains of a former Abby.
He died of fever during the 8th/9th crusade in Egypt and his body returned to Scotland.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

There's a few of those graves in the Highlands. Amazing how those guys used to get around 800 years ago. There's a good one inside the old church at Rodel in Harris - for MacLeod clan chiefs.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

enjoying a beautiful canadian spring down here in america's dairyland


----------



## Sewered Rider (Jan 18, 2011)

*2 moonlanders*

March 20th near Mile 0 of Iditarod Trail.


----------



## Sewered Rider (Jan 18, 2011)

Aqui


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Equinox Ride by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Cantlie Lake by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ That is a great picture!


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Here are some pictures from yesterday up in Canmore Alberta Canada. A mining town just east of Banff. Lots of ice yesterday but the snow is still good at the higher levels.


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

fatchanceti said:


> her bike just doesn't seem as cool anymore,


Love the outfit! GO BLUE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Went out for a ride with a friend today...

We took the waterbus (ferry) and i found out that they have "fat friendly" bikeracks onboard ! :thumbsup:
And we went for a ride over the dirt roads of a golfcourse and stopped at the 11th hole.
Saw some little lambs that i thought would be great with some garlic, oregano and basil.
And when i got back home and went in, my crank fell of my bike...:madman:
(Glad it didn't happen during the ride)


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

Damn son you didn't feel anything amiss while pedaling??


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope...
It fell of when i banged the it against the railing of the staircase.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*half fat*

from wends am


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi from Siberia!

Thanks to all for the sharing! I love this thread! Your photos inspire me for riding more and more!

It's my weekend near the Angara river..


----------



## shaggyjohn (Apr 17, 2006)

One from Brant. Suffice to say he's taking testing very seriously.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

2nd favorite fat bike bike pic in the world... LOL

Would she still use clip ins or would they be a new style of heel in?


----------



## Stubbster (Nov 26, 2011)

shiggy got better looking

hose heels would act like ice picks:thumbsup:

stubbster


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

jnl1105 said:


> 2nd favorite fat bike bike pic in the world... LOL


Curiosity piqued - what's your 1st favorite pic?


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Dark Star


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

*BIG HAPPINESS everywhere i go ! )*


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

RFX big foot said:


> *BIG HAPPINESS everywhere i go ! )*


Ya see? THAT should be the definition of mountain biking!


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

*favorite fat bike pic*

this is my favorite fat bike pic  I forget who to give credit to for finding it....


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> ^ that yours doc?


Yes it is MT 

Build thread to follow soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Sewered Rider (Jan 18, 2011)

*Exit Glacier in Kenai Fjords National Park*

From our ride yesterday to Exit Glacier. We received another 8" of snow last night, bringing the total to well over 20 FEET for the year.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Not as cool as some..*

But this was my first fat ride! (well the end of it - the ride was dark and foggy no photos and I wear glasses so I really couldn't see anything anyway). My favorite trail had a huge "no trespassing" on it today. It was sad, but I hear MBA and the Marines are working something out. I went an alternate route and got lost for a while (did I mention the dark/fog and having to take off the glasses so I could "see"?).

But the Fat front worked great! It has a weird pushing sensation on hard ground, but I only noticed it on the flats. In the twisty rocky mess it hooked up great and was amazing on the off camber loose descents. I might have to put the gears on it... the climbs were a bit to cardiac - but it will help me get less fat.

I will be putting the parts onto a lighter frame this afternoon/evening and will be ready to squish!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

shaggyjohn said:


> One from Brant. Suffice to say he's taking testing very seriously.


Is the front view as visually pleasing as the rear view?


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

It's Spring, and I just bought a bicycle.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Drew Diller said:


> Went graveling with the missus today. I ventured out of my river valley and onto the large swaths of farmland that I forget are typical of Minnesota. The "hills" are so gradual it is difficult to determine the crest, and the wind is stiff. It was amusing go straight a long way, then change direction and have a once dusty sidewall receive a polish.
> 
> We did an unscientific BFL vs Black Floyd rolling test on a gradual hill with a flat runout, and the Floyds won by a not small margin.
> 
> ...


Drew what I remember is you live in southern MN (I am in south metro) where is this riding at?









Just getting in cleaned up for the season, no snow as Drew said in MN all of March but have been mainly on my cross bike. Hopefully the trails start opening.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Is the front view as visually pleasing as the rear view?


I was wondering close to the same question... We have not visually inspected the front tires on this model to see if they are properly inflated.....


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Drew what I remember is you live in southern MN (I am in south metro) where is this riding at?


Northfield, and I've been told to check out Afton. I'm in east metro - Battle Creek specifically if you're familiar with MORC.

I did this route most recently and :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Spring-time evening ride...

















Chromey


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

My ride today - it's poppy season!

See that yellow streak? It's poppies!


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh yeah, and later on as I was patching a tube - the quality control lizard stopped by and checked the tube and bead.


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

*Desert Tour*

A couple of pics from our latest desert tour:


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Makes me miss the desert southwest. Whereabouts?


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

veloborealis said:


> Makes me miss the desert southwest. Whereabouts?


Near the Needles District of Canyonlands.


----------



## slvander (May 19, 2010)

Still plenty of winter left in the Yukon for snow biking.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

wadester said:


> Oh yeah, and later on as I was patching a tube - the quality control lizard stopped by and checked the tube and bead.


Those QC Lizards get everywhere


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Melting fast*

Looks like the end of winter her in Aspen Co. Highs in the 60's For the last 10 days or so. the snow has been really soft.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Snow has completely disappeared in a little over 1 week. Trails are drying up nicely.








[/url]







[/url]







[/url]


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Happy passenger.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

WI State Fat-Bike Championships at Alpine Valley Ski Resort
photo by Greg Smith


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

~gomez~ said:


> WI State Fat-Bike Championships at Alpine Valley Ski Resort
> photo by Greg Smith


Cool, no vids by any chance?


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Nothing's impossible said:


> Cool, no vids by any chance?


I saw a few go-pro's attached to a few racers, so my money is on the answer to your question, being yes!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Exploring near home*

A short ride this a.m. before work. I was a bit late getting out due to howling winds, blowing snow, and low 20s F after the 70's we saw last week. Too stubborn to turn the furnace back on. Pics of Spruce Mtn, a well-woodpeckered wood, and the remains of a barbed wire fence - strangely, only the section between these two trees has survived.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Sea Harr on the east coast (Scotland )*


Peffersands/Tyninghame Mar 12 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

In It's Element by paulfulford, on Flickr

Went out after work and discovered a few new trails and started pushing the Pugsley a bit more. Really loving the fat tyres.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Barnes Ness by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Enjoying the unusually warm weather (in the 20º+C range) and still riding on the Floyds.

Deliberately taking the wrong path makes familiar places new again



There's a line there, but I wasn't game with Floyds on the bike. (Steeper than it looks)



Looking for shade for the first time this year.



Oil rigs parked off Invergordon.



Just under 100 years ago that was a huge naval base, and the water was covered with battleships and cruisers.










In 1915 one of the cruisers exploded with the loss of nearly 400 men. Also killed were school children who were on board to watch a film at the ship's cinema.










_From 'The Sea Chaplains' by Gordon Taylor (1978)

'A week before Christmas the Natal proceded to the Cromarty Firth and anchored in a depth of 8 fathoms between Cromarty village and Invergordon. On the afternoon of 30 December, not long after several lady guests, including QARNNS sisters, a male civilian and some children, had arrived on board to see a film show, a terrific explosion occurred, followed by several lesser internal explosions, and a severe fire bean to rage below. The Natal slowly heeled over to port and lay on her beam-ends while some members of her company escaped into the water, and then she completely capsized. The cpalain Algernon Sidney Osborne Sweet was among the 390 who died._

Very few bodies were recovered.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*New Skin*



Weinerts said:


> But this was my first fat ride! (well the end of it - the ride was dark and foggy no photos and I wear glasses so I really couldn't see anything anyway). My favorite trail had a huge "no trespassing" on it today. It was sad, but I hear MBA and the Marines are working something out. I went an alternate route and got lost for a while (did I mention the dark/fog and having to take off the glasses so I could "see"?).
> 
> But the Fat front worked great! It has a weird pushing sensation on hard ground, but I only noticed it on the flats. In the twisty rocky mess it hooked up great and was amazing on the off camber loose descents. I might have to put the gears on it... the climbs were a bit to cardiac - but it will help me get less fat.
> 
> I will be putting the parts onto a lighter frame this afternoon/evening and will be ready to squish!


And now it is 2 pounds lighter - Drilling and tubeless next.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Velobike, I enjoyed the naval history you included, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

A few from our ride last night.


Cantlie Lake Ride by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Cantlie Lake Ride by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Cantlie Lake Ride by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Picture from the very first ride with my new (now four weeks old) Pugsley.


----------



## clayman29 (Apr 7, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> Velobike, I enjoyed the naval history you included, thanks! :thumbsup:


+1! :thumbsup: Very cool!


----------



## cford (Apr 19, 2011)

@ dude asking for vids of the WISCONSIN STATE FAT BIKE CHAMPIONSHIPS 

yeah there will be. soon. work now. more beer.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

On today's ride I spotted this superb interpretation of a super proto fatbike





I amazed it didn't set the market on fire, what with the long range beer tank...


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Walney Isle North West England


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Velobike said:


> On today's ride I spotted this superb interpretation of a super proto fatbike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that of of them "junk saver" seats?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

SmooveP said:


> Is that of of them "junk saver" seats?


Built in toilet facilities. That is the deluxe model with a bidet


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

That thing is hilarious. No brakes, possible jet engine(!), and to top it off - reflector on the front wheel. Y'know, for safety.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

1300 meters climb, 7 hours, off-the-shelf mukluk. i like how stable is the climb. The tires are no good for rocks (duh).


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Machianera said:


> 1...The tires are no good for rocks...[/IMG]


Lower the pressure.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Velobike said:


> Lower the pressure.


I lowered the pressure down to 6/7 but did not help. Rocks were much bigger and slippery than what you can see in the photos. I would have liked proper mountain tires with tough and large side knobs. however the bike is too heavy and not agile enough to take that trail.
But was more fun (and less work) than other bikes.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Machianera said:


> I lowered the pressure down to 6/7 but did not help. Rocks were much bigger and slippery than what you can see in the photos. I would have liked proper mountain tires with tough and large side knobs. however the bike is too heavy and not agile enough to take that trail.
> But was more fun (and less work) than other bikes.


A pair of Nates would eat those rocks right up


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

Suburbs.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice pic, lie the wheel in front is a few inch bigger than the rear!

About the stone gardens, I more like the larry's than a skinny 2.4 mountainking or nobby nick!
Thye nate is mostly fun in going down!


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

3 from this mornings ride, dry and dusty trails right now in the UK, snow forecast for next weekend ?

Semi fat Karate Monkey with some of the local art works


----------



## trail rida (Jul 5, 2011)

Needed to reset my soul so i went on an early spring solo overnighter here in the CO rockies. 9 miles in, 9 out. Set up camp at 11,000 ft.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

trail rida said:


> Needed to reset my soul so i went on an early spring solo overnighter here in the CO rockies. 9 miles in, 9 out. Set up camp at 11,000 ft.


thats some good stuff right there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## _grimm (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

*after 4 months...*

(at least)... I was able to take La Pugsdozer for a ride!
nothing fancy or extreme...just a couple of kms on the river bed of Santa Catarina's River...(the one that was flooded two years ago)

The best part was to find a lost member of the family!

The Beetle...dozer?










was it great to be back?...ohh yeah!


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

WELCOME BACK MARTINSILLO!

You have been missed....It was Wadwster I believe who could have used 
LaPugdozer to move some snow awhile back.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hello Martin 

Good to see you back and still FAT :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Martin  Great to see you got out, and thank goodness you were also reunited with the bugdozer.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Martin!, good to hear from you! :thumbsup:

Glad your back out on the Dozer


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Hazel & James - Michigan


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pic Gomez


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Hovering dog hovers across beaches


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

*The new Fatback!!!*

My first fatbike.

Haven't been able to ride it yet due to an accident that left me slightly broken, but here it is, teasing me. Good newz is that it's all done, bad news is, I am still 2 weeks away from healing enough to ride it. Arghh!!

Pretty stock build, with an XT cassette, pedals and chain, and Gore cables throughout.

32.5 lbs even as you see it.


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

First test ride of the skinny Mukluk:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

litespeedaddict said:


> My first fatbike.
> 
> Haven't been able to ride it yet due to an accident that left me slightly broken, but here it is, teasing me. Good newz is that it's all done, bad news is, I am still 2 weeks away from healing enough to ride it. Arghh!!
> 
> ...


 i no see nuttin!!!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Ride from last week (WOW, action shot!!! I know, scary huh?  I actually got to ride with someone for a change haha). French Lick IN. :thumbsup: Well worth it if you're ever in the area.


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

Leith Hill forest, just outside London, did a nice 30mile loop today. 2 punctures. once each in the skinny DH tubes I was using. no probs when I swapped for the toobs I was carry as spares (phew!)


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

gbs said:


> Leith Hill forest, just outside London, did a nice 30mile loop today. 2 punctures. once each in the skinny DH tubes I was using. no probs when I swapped for the toobs I was carry as spares (phew!)


that is a mukluk, right? did you strip the paint yourself?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

*The mighty iron atom....*

On monday i went to Brussel (Belgium) to see a Primus concert, and i though it would be a nice idea to take the Pugs with me on the train and see a bit more of Brussel.
When i arived at my hotel i found there was no safe place to store my bike or something big and solid to secure it to.
So the bike had no other place to stay than in the comforts of the hotel room.
One of the things i went to see was the Atomium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
But it was to crowded with large groups of tourists that, so i only took only 3 or 4 shots of it.
Rode around a bit more until i realised that i needed to eat as i had skipped breakfast and only had a mars bar.
I got some food and found a nice place to sit along the canal.

It was a nice place with lot's of interesting things to see.
Since i am Dutch, and the Netherlands is a flat country, i am not used to climbing as much as in Brussel.
That was something i knew already, but had to experience it the hard way.
(But what goes up, must come down.... FAST !!  )
So this was hard with the Pugs, but with the realy bad road and sidewalk conditions i encountered at some points in the city, it was a blessing to ride on it as well.


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

Machianera said:


> that is a mukluk, right? did you strip the paint yourself?


yeah, it's a mukluk, I had the paint stripped at the powdercoaters, they did the fork black too. They also bead blasted the frame, which gets rid of all the paint, but leaves a very 'matte' finish, it needs a lot of sanding to finish it off well.


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Rabies010 said:


> *The mighty iron atom....*


:thumbsup:

Doing some urban (and non-urban) exploration of Europe by bike is high on my bucket list.

Unfortunately, it is very low on the wife's.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Rabies010 said:


> On monday i went to Brussel (Belgium) to see a Primus concert


How was the show? I saw them on the current tour back in November. I thought they were great.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

utabintarbo said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Doing some urban (and non-urban) exploration of Europe by bike is high on my bucket list.
> 
> Unfortunately, it is very low on the wife's.


To bad that the wife has a different list than you...
I like to ride in urban enviroments as well as non-urban.
last week i wanted to take my bike to Paris as well, but due to regulations of the traincompany it was very difficult so i left it at home.



ianick said:


> How was the show? I saw them on the current tour back in November. I thought they were great.


The show was great, but not as gret as last year's.
This is the "an evening with Primus" tour.
Where the play old songs for about an hour, have an intermission (popeye cartoons:madman then play an hour long Green Naugahyde set and a small encore.

I saw them 3 times last week, and last year i saw them 4 times in 5 days.
I think last year's tour was a bit more energetic (from the band and from the crowd) because it was 13 years ago since their last European visit.


----------



## SpyGame (Apr 3, 2012)

the bike in the bed is too funny


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah, but later on i made it sleep on the sofa cause it was stealing the blanket.


----------



## Mudgician (Apr 1, 2012)

Rabies010 said:


> yeah, but later on i made it sleep on the sofa cause it was stealing the blanket.


Say, what's the top-tube bag you have there? Looks swell.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

I think some of the preference for grip shifters is that they don't tend to turn slugish when it gets to 20 below or less. Triggers can (mine -oldish XTs do). It always sux waiting for the shift to take.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mudgician said:


> Say, what's the top-tube bag you have there? Looks swell.


Thank's

It's one from Buggybags.
Read about it in THIS post or thehttp://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-...acking-gear-bags-who-makes-em-766873.htmlTHIS thread



blockphi said:


> I think some of the preference for grip shifters is that they don't tend to turn slugish when it gets to 20 below or less. Triggers can (mine -oldish XTs do). It always sux waiting for the shift to take.


I have a Rohloff hub, so i have no other option than a grip-shifter...
But i waiting for the day they will come up with an XTR style trigger-shifter !


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

gaston lagaffe?? awesome!


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

byknuts said:


> gaston lagaffe?? awesome!


:thumbsup:
In dutch it is Guust Flater.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Rabies010 said:


> On monday i went to Brussel (Belgium) to see a Primus concert, and i though it would be a nice idea to take the Pugs with me on the train and see a bit more of Brussel.


Wow! *Primus* and *fatbiking* in the same sentence! I approve!

I had no idea my local boys were touring in Belgium right now.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

They are on a European tour.
And it's the perfect riding music if you ask me.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Llandegla 5th April 2012 by Johnclimber


----------



## Sloan (May 31, 2006)

The Muk on the way to the beach!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

From Wednesday's ride.


----------



## Seminole96 (Dec 20, 2011)

Shark said:


> Ride from last week (WOW, action shot!!! I know, scary huh?  I actually got to ride with someone for a change haha). French Lick IN. :thumbsup: Well worth it if you're ever in the area.


Nice action shot!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Velobike said:


> Let's start showing where we take our bikes.


Around the neighborhood to get a taste of the squishy fat front a few days ago:


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Drevil said:


> Around the neighborhood to get a taste of the squishy fat front


Ride report/impressions please. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMG_4331 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## MetalArtGate (Dec 10, 2011)

*Broken Top*

Bend Oregon


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Not mine but guy I road with just got his new bike last night when we hit up the after party at the bike shop.

That is the Carver fork.


----------



## Fortyfour (Feb 23, 2010)

*44 Big Boy - Test Build*

Not all final component spec naturally - build check before paint:


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Waiting for the rain to pass.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Fortyfour: pretty! I vote: clear coat that thing.


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

*Still snowing in Anchorage!*

Three of us hit the trails on the Anchorage Hillside during snowfall that led to setting a new record for snow accumulation. Anchorage has now hit almost 134 inches for the season, the most recorded since stats started. While most of the lower 48 seemed to not have any snow or winter, we got tons!

SuperBlinky on Queen Bee Loop



And AKtay49 right behind.


----------



## slvander (May 19, 2010)

Amazing day on the lake yesterday: Green Eyes | Mrs. North of 60
There is plenty of snow biking left here.


Fat Bikes in the Sun  by sierravdm, on Flickr


Crossing the Lake by sierravdm, on Flickr


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Great pictures. Here in London we're riding dry dusty trails!


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

Drew Diller said:


> Fortyfour: pretty! I vote: clear coat that thing.


SECOND: That looks hawt the way it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fortyfour (Feb 23, 2010)

*Paint choices*

It would indeed - looking into some anti corrosion treatments. It will most likely be either wet black with gold badges, or candy red with silver badges. Just out of curiosity-I removed the remaining mill finish on the DT. More *here.*


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

EndoRando said:


> ...Anchorage has now hit almost 134 inches for the season, the most recorded since stats started....


I think the rest of us now know who stole our snow this year...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Our first trip to the beach! Explored 9 miles of beach, dunes (off road vehicle trails), and an empty island with singletrack. The dog was nearly blown away, but we had a great time.


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

*Ultimate Bad Timing*

Headed out yesterday to a trail that I had never been on, right after mounting up my new floyds. You win some, you lose some.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Beachster - at the base of Wisconsin's Pinky


----------



## gogoolplex (Aug 10, 2011)

todays ride to the other side of the fjord


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

spovegas said:


> Headed out yesterday to a trail that I had never been on...


I was out on the same sort of stuff yesterday - BFs on mud - bit like riding on ice isn't it? They spin up nicely on wet grass too. 

Went along an old trail that hasn't been ridden for maybe 20 years. Had to do some clearing - just as well I carry a folding saw and secateurs.

Cutting our way through. Steve at work.


This might look familiar to our NA friends. It's the biggest tree on our latitude in the world - it's twin is about 40metres away and just a wee bit shorter.






On the ride had to throw the bike across 4 streams, drag it through a mile of thick undergrowth, half a mile of bog and lift it over 2 high fences. Strangely I was thinking about the thread where some folk think weight doesn't matter.


----------



## jfoodstamp (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow those are some awesome views


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Adventure riding


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

*Ultimate bad timing II*

It was a going to be a long ride up to get here (google pic)
The Gran Sasso area has the tallest mountains in the Italian Apennines.










Weather was 65 and sunny and the ride up took me through few mountains/valleys and a forest...










Until I finally got to my destination... 










At least I got a bone for my dog.










After 20 miles downhill in the rain and a 3 hours drive i was finally back.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Springtime in Alaska


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Double Black beach riding -*

:thumbsup:

Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr

Love to see the non believers ride here on regular bikes 


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr

More pics on the sand/beach thread


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

I am thoroughly upset with all things Alaska. Please give me some of your snow dammit.


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

I am thoroughly jealous of all this great places you guys have gone too. Simply awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Katy/Snaks (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm new here, and I'd really like to post some photos of myself taking my Pugsley around to five different waterfalls in DuPont forest in North Carolina, but I'm not allowed to post photos yet  So if you can, just imagine some scenes of Last of the Mohicans and The Hunger Games (both filmed in DuPont) with a fat bike rolling through.


----------



## tangledfeet (Jan 20, 2012)

Katy/Snaks said:


> I'm new here, and I'd really like to post some photos of myself taking my Pugsley around to five different waterfalls in DuPont forest in North Carolina, but I'm not allowed to post photos yet  So if you can, just imagine some scenes of Last of the Mohicans and The Hunger Games (both filmed in DuPont) with a fat bike rolling through.


Katy; just up you post count in the 'pointless posts' thread in the test forum; it's what I did...

http://forums.mtbr.com/test-forum/pointless-posts-755249-15.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## Katy/Snaks (Jan 16, 2012)

excellent. got it.


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

Just did a short ride into the area by Little Falls (Potomac). Shad are running in abundance with much bigger critters (Stripers and Blue cats) picking them off from below. Reconnaissance complete, I will return with a spinning rod, some bucktails and Shad darts or just pack some fly gear instead. Lots of possibilities.

In the imortal words of Ahhnold, "I'll be back..."


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Yet another use for my FatBike...









Quick trip to the gas station about a mile away to get gas for the lawn mower. Thought it would start a conversation there but no one seemed to notice. Maybe it didn't look as odd as I thought it did.


----------



## fjtort2 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dirty


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Signature fat bike grin in that first pic


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

veloborealis said:


> Or perhaps I should have said vastly more common than cows since the nearest cows are probably 400 miles away. Certainly they're not as common as cows in Vermont. These guys are wild, but hunting them is restricted around Nome and the population has grown dramatically in the last 10 years. There are three herds within 20 miles of town totaling maybe100-150 animals. A coworker had some in his yard the other day. You're right, they typically circle when threatened, but people with dogs have been getting charged lately for some reason. The local animals usually ignore me on my bike, or trot off 50 yards and stare. No crowds here, man, and no fences for 500 miles. But then there's not much else either. Can make a person feel small and insignificant, which is a good way for humans to feel now and then. Cheers and thanks for taking an interest. vb


I know this is an old post but I felt compelled to comment. I envy the openness, I live in southern Alberta and love to just go out and explore on my bikes, I don't have to go far before I run into a road or a fence though, particularly fences, everywhere there are fences.

This is the best thread on MTBR, I really need to get fat.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

Saddle Up said:


> This is the best thread on MTBR, I really need to get fat.


Couldn't agree more with you... I need to get fat too!


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

on the entry of me favourite Trail, allthough i have never rode it before, only hiked it... pretty step with a lot of Sand on the climbs (100%)  ... i have to verify, iam totaly out of shape!!! :madman: after the winter, i had no fatbike back then ... the cool thing by fatbiking is iam leaving not so deep trails like the normal MTBs, i'am less destroying the soil... and i can climb hills like a mountain goat... even had a downhill section, where i have to admit i was a little bit in fear, because of the new Bike with all the new and unknown components... but everything worked very well even the rear disc brake wich still give some problems with squelling and rubbing (i WILL solve this problem!)... 8km in 28Minutes was O.K. for me for taking a look at the surrounding nature...i wasn't on a race ... just me and my Bike...

... the trail was so dry that my bike came out only a little bit dusty on the rims and spokes ... if it stays that clean i will lose the "street credibility in the MTB community" 










...i really love fat biking now... :cornut:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

good for you!!


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

It's amazing where one can take these bikes and how much fun it is exploring on them.








There's a local trail that's close by, scenic, and fun to ride.








The stream habitat is varied and fishable. Note that creek levels are exceptionally low for this time of year.








It's also been a good place to ride with my dog. Plenty of side trails let one follow the stream. After getting back to my car, I went out agin with a light spinning rod and caught a couple fat sunnies. No bass this time but a 6wt fly rod and a some streamers ought to mop up. Type to jury rig up a rod sling.








Nope, I wasn't about to try riding across though I'm sure some of you folks with more skillz could make it look real easy.


----------



## hawkview1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing...the pictures look awesome and the GreenBack even better! Looks like you have some wonderful country to ride in. )


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

apbtlvr said:


> ...
> It's also been a good place to ride with my dog. Plenty of side trails let one follow the stream. After getting back to my car, I went out agin with a light spinning rod and caught a couple fat sunnies. No bass this time but 6wt fly rod and a some streamers ought to mop up. Type to jury rig up a rod sling....


In fishing areas I've seen a lot of people mount a short pvc pipe vertically against the rear rack or triangle to put their fishing pole in. The pipe is clamped on or sometimes just duct taped. You could probably add some pipe insulation to reduce off road rattle.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> In fishing areas I've seen a lot of people mount a short pvc pipe vertically against the rear rack or triangle to put their fishing pole in. The pipe is clamped on or sometimes just duct taped. You could probably add some pipe insulation to reduce off road rattle.


is this the bike


----------



## renski (Apr 18, 2012)

The more I look at these fatties, the more I want one. Damn.


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

*Just got Fat, baby!*

First ride on my new fat bike. Aired way down and rode on soft sand with no worries. Tommi Sea with 100mm rims and 4" tires. The bike is built specifically for the beach; i.e., it has an aluminum frame with zinc coated stainless steel chain, elastomer seat springs etc. Nexus 8 igh and I really needed 1st gear for the soft stuff. The tires make a cool spider print in the harder sand. Now I just need some Husker Dus or Big Fat Larrys.
Florida East coast.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice fat sand bike. Where did you get yours from my came in with the devistater 8 tires not the spider tires. I opted for the alfine 11 speed with mine, after I got it with a nexus 3 speed.


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

jnl1105 said:


> Nice fat sand bike. Where did you get yours from my came in with the devistater 8 tires not the spider tires. I opted for the alfine 11 speed with mine, after I got it with a nexus 3 speed.


Thanks. I bought it slightly used (as is, but at discount) from Richard at All Bicycles in Deerfield Beach. Mr. Coghill, (Tommi C.) is selling off some of his rentals and demonstration models. $790. Get them while you can.

The rear brake is integrated with the igh so that is why you don't see a rotor on the rear. This particular bike came with a front cable brake on it. Most of them don't. The bike is really comfortable, stable and an absolute blast to ride. I have found that one of the benefits of a fat bike is that you don't have to watch the street/path that closely. You can safely ride with your head up and looking around at the sights. If I were a cop on bike patrol, I would want one of these.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Just hanging around on the military shooting range


----------



## bicyclerust (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice rack! :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

21,4,12 018 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^^Great picture . :thumbsup:


----------



## Scotty Dont (Apr 21, 2012)

These things are badass. What's the handling like when riding one?


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

coastkid71 said:


> 21,4,12 018 by coastkid71, on Flickr


one of your best stills


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Scotty Dont said:


> These things are badass. What's the handling like when riding one?


Look at coastkids pic. How do you think the handling is? lol all kidding aside, fat bikes are super stable at low speed. Going fast however requires a little bit of muscle in the corners since the heavier an object the more resistant it will be to change its direction. Fortunately, the fat tires grip very well so you can rail corners if you are so inclined.


----------



## BoogieMang (Mar 17, 2011)

Fatbikin' and fly fishin'


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

From Friday's evening ride.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Yukon Alvin (Dec 30, 2010)

*A spring ride a few months ago on the Old Dawson trail, Yukon*

Great trail to ride in winter, but the beavers sure do a mess of it in summer.


----------



## Yukon Alvin (Dec 30, 2010)

Lost my pic, will go look for it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Yukon Alvin said:


> Lost my pic, will go look for it!


haha really??!!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

MiniTrail said:


> dogonfr snapped this at the otter Sunday
> said she was apologizing to people saying these fat tires just run people over
> 
> View attachment 691399


Strange&#8230; I was there the entire day on Sunday (raced at 8:03AM, left at 4:30PM) and never saw that bike.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Strange&#8230; I was there the entire day on Sunday (raced at 8:03AM, left at 4:30PM) and never saw that bike.


There's a bike in the picture?


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

MiniTrail said:


> another angle
> 
> View attachment 691719


got wood ??? :eekster:


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

nice kickstand


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*A busy day...*




FatBike Tours 002 by coastkid71, on Flickr


FatBike Tours 004 by coastkid71, on Flickr


009 by coastkid71, on Flickr


005 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

hmmm that don't seem right!!


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

I knew it was only a matter of time before Fatbikes started growing on trees.

Cheers,
Steven



coastkid71 said:


> 009 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Hanging on trees....*

They are like the forbidden apples... just one bite and a rather stupid grin grows on your face and you start to head to the deeper parts of the sand on the local trails....or take the rougher line.

mmmm forbidden fruit...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

S24O on Lake Michigan


----------



## Jamie_MTB (Nov 18, 2004)

Its was canny muddy by james_ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Weinerts said:


> They are like the forbidden apples... just one bite and a rather stupid grin grows on your face and you start to head to the deeper parts of the sand on the local trails....or take the rougher line.
> 
> mmmm forbidden fruit...


LOL tell me about it! It wasn't enough that I raced my 9:zero:7 in a Cat2 XC race this past Sunday (placed 30th out of 68!!!), no, I had to do exponentially more physical damage (to myself) today:




Fucking Strava is on the fritz again&#8230; no offense to people from Germany named "Fritz". Here is a link that should work to see how much pain I endured on my fatbike today:
Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Slow and heavy on the 2-speed fatbike near San Jose | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Slow and heavy on the 2-speed fatbike near San Jose | Times and Records | Strava


i know that area since i grew up in SJ.


----------



## BoogieMang (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Chilly morning ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Dedicated to fat.*

Here it is. The fat has hit the fan. I christened the fat front as my #1 bike by moving my seat post Livestrong bracelet from the 2004 tour de France from the Heckler to the Jabberwocky. It is totally the best thing ever.

Here is Anderson Truck Trail at the top as the sun was rising.. Good times. Riding buddy picked off 5 tics, I was clean.

I now have a 2004 Heckler for sale.... solid parts build.


----------



## ShivaSteve (Jan 15, 2004)

*Pugs in downhill mode*

Took the Pugs exploring today and ended up pushing to the summit of a local mountain that appears to be popular with the downhill set. And no wonder. The spectacular ridge ride and descent made up for the death march up and marshland bushwacks on both ends. I officially hate the tractionless-Endomorph now and cannot wait to import some Husker Du's.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

scouting for snipe


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

Scouting too, but no snipe.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Pump track:


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.scott (Feb 9, 2010)

My 4 year old girl thinks the creepy doll head has the "I wanna draw on your face!" look.


----------



## hawkview1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Some people call them Death Cookies, other call them Baby Heads on the trail...that truly must have been a freaky experience! ;o)


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Skywalker22 (Nov 8, 2009)

I rode the last leg of "Bo Bikes Bama" with Bo Jackson last Saturday! It was to help raise money for the help with tornado recovery fom a year ago.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

*Back to the Mountains!*










I may have done only 5 miles, but I looked good with my new helmet didn't I? 

(that action pic took me like 20 attempts  )

@skywalker22
that first pic is hilarious


----------



## Skywalker22 (Nov 8, 2009)

I try!


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Great for finding stumps and surveying your property. Found a lot of wood and debris that needs cleaned up before I mow.










Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

After work in East Yorkshire, on route to Spurn Head.


East Yorkshire 1 by Johnclimber, on Flickr


East Yorkshire 2 by Johnclimber, on Flickr


East Yorkshire 3 by Johnclimber, on Flickr

And one for Coastkid

East Yorkshire 4 by Johnclimber, on Flickr


----------



## Loewa (Sep 26, 2007)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> leopoldporkstacker/Sites/images/bikeporn/MeOnFatty


 ...beautiful color dust on the fork:thumbsup:


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

Fatbike Class, Sylvan Island, Moline Illinois, USA, APril 15th 2012.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Odds of snapping this when the Fatback logo appears right side up on the Hadley hub? 1 in a bunch.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

motorman said:


>


Diggin' that found mojo!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

mangoman said:


> Odds of snapping this when the Fatback logo appears right side up on the Hadley hub? 1 in a bunch.


Nobody mentioned that there'd be math questions.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Vibrato said:


> Fatbike Class, Sylvan Island, Moline Illinois, USA, APril 15th 2012.


Dude, don't you have a larger version of that sweet pic? :skep:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

1,5,12 031 by coastkid71, on Flickr


1,5,12 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr


1,5,12 009 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

It's officially Fatbike Friday! No better way to breakup the weekly commute than rolling a Fatback to work!

Goose Lake









Chester Creek


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

crop circles


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

LBS guys put their Red Rolling Darryl's with BFL's on my Muk just for fun. Wish I could buy a set with Black Floyd's. 

Their Muk is blue with lots of red components. Looks sharp! I like all the color schemes people come up with on these bikes. When I'm itching to buy upgrades for my bike, I'm always looking for red stuff. Is there something wrong with me?

Goofy double pic post via Tapatalk... :skep:


----------



## moose244 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Ti Muk*

Mine are coming will finish my bike saturday night and will have to do 4 more post then pics:thumbsup:


----------



## moose244 (Mar 6, 2012)

4 posts left then i can post pics?


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

From Wednesdays ride, the Moss in the shot looks so cool.


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

Friday ride, very muddy:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Ash Lagoons*

15 miles east of Edinburgh City are some ash lagoons, where the ash from the local coal fuelled power sation is deposited...


5,5,12 004 by coastkid71, on Flickr


5,5,12 021 by coastkid71, on Flickr


5,5,12 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr


5,5,12 007 by coastkid71, on Flickr


5,5,12 012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


5,5,12 017 by coastkid71, on Flickr


5,5,12 019 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

moon riding without a moonlander!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Was not a `mission specific` days riding Salty!  we did some trails and stuff too,
Though need to return with the Moonie and do some slo mo B&W `moon wanderings` film


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Tried a Moonlander at the trail opening party for Full Nelson in Squamish, BC. Not a bike meant for jump trails, but the greasy, steep climb up was pretty fun on it! Okay the way down was a bit of fun too.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)




----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

West Coast of Scotland.

Not beach riding, not snow riding, not bog riding ;-)


P1160474 by Andrea & Rick, on Flickr


P1160462 by Andrea & Rick, on Flickr


P1160452 by Andrea & Rick, on Flickr


----------



## HT5rider (Feb 26, 2012)

Glen Sligachan on Skye, 10 miles of rocky single track - the Mukluk destroyed it...








Even a bit of beach riding too!


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

The Slig is high on my "to do" list. Did you just go out and back?


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

You Scotsmen are just killing it with scenic ride pics. Seriously


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

here's another for you...


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Banner Ridge crust riding - Nome AK*

Late spring riding conditions were perfect. Weather was perfect. Left my camera at home... doh! A friendly local out looking for musk ox was kind enough to snap this shot for me on the back side of Banner Ridge, a favorite local ride.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Its a beautiful part of the world, im 30 years Northern Irish, been in Oz for 9 yrs.... now the weather is on my side.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

My favorite part about this daily picture thread is that it is actually updated DAILY by real riders! Gives me something to do instead of doing homework  My least favorite part about this thread, however, is that it makes me want to spend a lot of money (that I don't have) on a fat bike and taking trips to places that only fat bikes can go..


----------



## BoogieMang (Mar 17, 2011)

apbtlvr said:


> You Scotsmen are just killing it with scenic ride pics. Seriously


:thumbsup:

Makes me want to take a bikepacking trip to Scotland.


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> My favorite part about this daily picture thread is that it is actually updated DAILY by real riders! Gives me something to do instead of doing homework  My least favorite part about this thread, however, is that it makes me want to spend a lot of money (that I don't have) on a fat bike and taking trips to places that only fat bikes can go..


I'm right with ya there. Except at my advanced age, I now have the money, but not the time. 

Still plan to get to Scotland with my bike someday... :thumbsup:


----------



## HT5rider (Feb 26, 2012)

druidh said:


> The Slig is high on my "to do" list. Did you just go out and back?


Druidh
I did a loop from the slig to Camasunary Bay, over the hill to the elgol road, up this road for a few K to pick up another trail back to luib (well boggy - fatbike heaven!) and then back to the slig on a mix of the mainroad, the old road past moll and some pretty hardcore beach riding.


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

Ruby and I got a little mix of singletrack & creek bed riding in before afternoon showers arrived.







No mountains, no coastlines and no bears either but what the hell, it's close to home. 








Of course, she thinks it's triplefabulous no matter where we go.


----------



## LIRider (Jan 30, 2012)

Virgin Sand!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks pretty nice to me, both the green spring scenery and that sweet green FB. Wish they had offered the green when I bought mine.


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

veloborealis said:


> Looks pretty nice to me, both the green spring scenery and that sweet green FB. Wish they had offered the green when I bought mine.


Thanks,
Virginia is a beautiful state, especially this time of year. I'm enjoying riding a greenback though it too. But oh, how I envy the range of vistas you and others share on this thread. It's always inspirational.


----------



## Team Honeybadger (Dec 15, 2011)

*your dog (and fatback) look awesome - what type of*

seatbag is that??? I ended up getting a gas tank bag partly because I saw yours mounted with other Ruby/fatback pics and liked the looks of it. Turned out awesome for holding various stuff instead of having to rummage through the camelbak. Thanks,



apbtlvr said:


> Ruby and I got a little mix of singletrack & creek bed riding in before afternoon showers arrived.
> View attachment 695024
> 
> No mountains, no coastlines and no bears either but what the hell, it's close to home.
> ...


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

apbtlvr said:


> Ruby and I got a little mix of singletrack & creek bed riding in before afternoon showers arrived.
> 
> No mountains, no coastlines and no bears either but what the hell, it's close to home.
> 
> Of course, she thinks it's triplefabulous no matter where we go.


Now that's my kind of terrain!


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

*@Team Honeybadger,*
Thanks. The seat bag is just an old Jandd wedge I've had for awhile. The large version of the Revelate gas tank is the one to get imo. Just useful as hell.


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

Yesterday's sunset meets my 907:


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

100lb fatbike - only when he doesn't pedal.
Makes for alot of effort on the hills, and great balance training. The wide bars come in handy.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Broom broom!*



North Berwick by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Power outage at school = Free Ride DAY!!!*

I do not get to ride in the light very often, most rides are under the lights - but the rare day of an 8:00 ride... Joy!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

MiniTrail said:


> the joy of puddles
> 
> View attachment 695340


Cool Pic!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Cool*

Whoa water sitting on the ground! Really cool. We will not see that until.. December?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Part of this mornings explore.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

ozzybmx said:


> Part of this mornings explore.


Nice bike and sweet location!!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Good times.........one word sums it up :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Got my picture taken 3 times in one ride, very rare!


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Probably not the right place to ask this but after doing a search I couldn't find anything about this.. and being new I can not start a thread.. Can the Surly and Moonlander stickers be removed from frame and fork and if so is there a good way to go about doing it without damaging the paint?

DJ


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

DavidJohn said:


> Probably not the right place to ask this but after doing a search I couldn't find anything about this.. and being new I can not start a thread.. Can the Surly and Moonlander stickers be removed from frame and fork and if so is there a good way to go about doing it without damaging the paint?
> 
> DJ


Take a look over here : 
http://forums.mtbr.com/surly/removing-km-decals-783095.html

I removed some of mine with some gasoline and a creditcard like object.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Rabies010 said:


> Take a look over here :
> 
> I removed some of mine with some gasoline and a creditcard like object.


Thanks.. . .. I wasn't sure if there was a clear coat over the stickers or not.

DJ


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

DavidJohn said:


> Probably not the right place to ask this but after doing a search I couldn't find anything about this.. and being new I can not start a thread.. Can the Surly and Moonlander stickers be removed from frame and fork and if so is there a good way to go about doing it without damaging the paint?
> 
> DJ


From the Surly Information Hole:

Do You Clearcoat Over Your Decals, or Why Do My Decals Sometimes Scratch Off?

There is no clearcoat on our frames. We do this for a couple of reasons. For one thing, it is one less step in the production process and saves you money. As well, if you're like us you may have reasons you don't want any identifying marks on your frame. For you, our decals are removable. If you want to remove the decals use a credit card or a plastic spoon or something else with a somewhat hard edge to flake the decals off. Don't use anything too hard, because you could gouge or scratch the paint. Use a hair dryer to soften the adhesive prior to poking at the decals with the credit card edge. Once the decal is removed, apply adhesive remover with a clean soft cloth to remove remaining adhesive. Finish with rubbing alcohol or multipurpose cleaner to make it look all pro. If you are alarmed by scratched decals you have basically three choices: One, pony up and have someone clearcoat the frame. Two, replace the scratched decals; we offer complete decal sets for all our models. Or three, cope. Scratched decals indicate that you use your bike and are not simply an anal-retentive poseur.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

SmooveP said:


> From the Surly Information Hole:
> Scratched decals indicate that you use your bike and are not simply an anal-retentive poseur.


dang it they found me out :incazzato:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

DavidJohn said:


> Probably not the right place to ask this but after doing a search I couldn't find anything about this.. and being new I can not start a thread.. Can the Surly and Moonlander stickers be removed from frame and fork and if so is there a good way to go about doing it without damaging the paint?
> 
> DJ


I removed damaged ones by heating them with a hairdryer and they just peeled right off. I then cleaned the areas with rubbing alchohol ( I think) and put the new ones on.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Ska said:


> Good times.........one word sums it up :thumbsup:


great pic Ska!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

WW2 fatbike rack 


12,4,12 012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12,4,12 011 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

My tires aren't fat, but my state of mind is... 










This is some tricky, sticky mud. It looked firm enough, as I approached...










All sorts of tracks in the mud...










Had to wash some of the mud out of the drivetrain. It was deep enough, so I went back and I made another pass through.










Did I mention the mud can be a bit sticky?


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Degreaser?*



DavidJohn said:


> Probably not the right place to ask this but after doing a search I couldn't find anything about this.. and being new I can not start a thread.. Can the Surly and Moonlander stickers be removed from frame and fork and if so is there a good way to go about doing it without damaging the paint?
> 
> DJ


Not sure about those bikes, but I accidently removed one from my very first MTB by spilling degreaser on the frame. It hit one of the decals and the decal came off. Try that first, most bike degreasers are eco-friendly so that would be safe on your paint.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Steve Balogh said:


> Not sure about those bikes, but I accidently removed one from my very first MTB by spilling degreaser on the frame. It hit one of the decals and the decal came off. Try that first, most bike degreasers are eco-friendly so that would be safe on your paint.


Thanks.

DJ


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Flying-Monkey said:


> My tires aren't fat, but my state of mind is...


Hang around the Fat Bikes forums long enough, and our fat will rub off on you-you will eventually be a fellow fatbiker. :thumbsup: I was a lurker in this area for a few months, and then pulled the trigger and bought a Surly Pugsley frame+fork, and ordered all the other parts and built it up in my garage. 1,400 miles ridden on the Pugsley later, I bought an aluminum 9:zero:7 frame, and built that one up in January, at the present it has over 800 miles on it.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

*Clark's Point to Ekuk, Alaska sample pic*

More on the Beach and Sand Riding thread at http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/beach-sand-riding-picture-thread-508376-27.html#post9307618


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Hang around the Fat Bikes forums long enough, and our fat will rub off on you-you will eventually be a fellow fatbiker. :thumbsup:


If only I had a fat bike here, I could have floated over it, instead of trudging through it...


----------



## Jaredbe (Aug 6, 2007)

*Northern Minnesota*

Pic's bring fond memories.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Tides, Tickets, Ticks, Tunnels, Turtles*

It was close to 80F when I hit the beach on Cape Cod Sunday, so I could not resist the surf zone. It was all fun until I waved to the 2 ATV'rs, and slowly realized they were Rangers waving me over. Dang. After saying it was the coolest thing they'd ever seen, they gave me a warning ticket for having the dog off the leash.

The next day I rode inland with the ticks (collected 50 in a couple hours), went through this cow tunnel and ran into some traffic on the trail (someone slower than me!) ...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mr. Turtle


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

mtbxplorer- too bad about the ticket, with the return of the nesting seabirds(piping plovers) the rangers are on high alert. everyone knows that plovers are not bothered by 4-wheelers, just dogs...
hit me up next time your down this way and I'll show you some dog friendly trails. and you can show me where you found that pot smoking turtle


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Thanks Rottendan, those trails look nice! Yes, the ranger commented that since the dog and I were down in the surf zone/wet sand that we would not be bothering the plovers. Sadly, I believe that is a poison ivy smoking turtle, not a pot smoking turtle, he was on the Danforth trails (Meadow trail?) I connected to from the W Barnstable Conservation Area trails.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

beach-pugs by mbeganyi, on Flickr

water is tough to stitch together...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

puglsey beach by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

more here


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

~gomez~ said:


> more here


I am not sure if it is me or not.. but I really want to dive in!! 
Beautiful!!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

For giggles, I did 35 road miles in DC shod with Black Floyd tires during Bike to Work Day. Felt awesome to barrel through the streets and jump things here and there. It's quite the conversation starter and had at least 20 discussions with complete strangers walking up and asking "What is that?!?!" :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice ! The guy behind you has tyre envy.


----------



## jeroen_o (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice pics in this topic!!

I am currently building my very first fatbike. I have designed my own frame, according to my own preferences of course. It has some similarities to existing fatbikes, however this frame is perfectly symmetrical and as a Rohloff + belt drive. I am still waiting for some parts to arrive obviously


----------



## red_vfr (Dec 15, 2010)

That looks awesome. Who made that frame for you? Would like to see more pictures!

Mark


----------



## Freakshoei (Dec 31, 2010)

*Foresting*

Inspired by a photo on saw on this forum months ago of a Pugs carrying a cahinsaw my friend and I set out earn back one of our favorite trails:

Before:









After


----------



## Freakshoei (Dec 31, 2010)

More of the same.
Before:









After:


----------



## jeroen_o (Feb 1, 2012)

red_vfr said:


> That looks awesome. Who made that frame for you? Would like to see more pictures!
> 
> Mark


Thanks! Well a Chinese framebuilder made the frame. I don't have new pictures yet, since I am still waiting for the fork to arrive, unfortunately it will take at least another week.

But I'll keep you posted!


----------



## SteveJfromtheSwitch (Feb 8, 2012)

Damn you people! I live in Oz and i don't have sand or snow near me so i figure i'd have no use for a fatty but now i'm trying to convince myself that i do!


----------



## FlowinFlo (Jan 29, 2012)

@Freakshoei: Thought you ´ve done the job with kinda shaolin kung fu until I´ve seen the chainsaw.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

SteveJfromtheSwitch said:


> Damn you people! I live in Oz and i don't have sand or snow near me so i figure i'd have no use for a fatty but now i'm trying to convince myself that i do!


Mines not seen snow or sand (apart from a pile in a car park) but it's still fun to ride on singletrack


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

SteveJfromtheSwitch said:


> Damn you people! I live in Oz and i don't have sand or snow near me so i figure i'd have no use for a fatty but now i'm trying to convince myself that i do!


Oz too and in the process of building a second one, mine has seen a few beach rides, usually along the trails on the cliffs and occasionally down on the sand to get around headlands, but i just smash it on singletrack mostly. Everyone needs a fatty 

EDIT: post #2406 (scroll up this page)


----------



## jeroen_o (Feb 1, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> > Originally Posted by SteveJfromtheSwitch
> > Damn you people! I live in Oz and i don't have sand or snow near me so i figure i'd have no use for a fatty but now i'm trying to convince myself that i do!
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is one of the most underestimated features of a fatty...

*You can ride it everywhere!!! *

That's also one of the reasons why I build one myself, a fatty is so versatile! Just play with the tire pressure and of you go!


----------



## SteveJfromtheSwitch (Feb 8, 2012)

you're really selling me! I am currently building a Surly Troll commuter/off-road tourer so was looking for something strictly off-road, i love where these bikes can take you!


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

jeroen_o said:


> Nice pics in this topic!!
> 
> I am currently building my very first fatbike. I have designed my own frame, according to my own preferences of course. It has some similarities to existing fatbikes, however this frame is perfectly symmetrical and as a Rohloff + belt drive. I am still waiting for some parts to arrive obviously


where did you find the parts for the belt drive and crankset?


----------



## philoanna (Mar 1, 2008)

I do 99.9999% of my riding on road for fitness and tooling around with my kids. I feel that I am a perfect candidate for a fatbike. Ordering a Mukluk.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Packed up & ready to roll w/ a +beer load! 1st time packing (with this much load anyway) w/ the fat bike... worked great! DIY "load control" rack mods kept everything solid- real solid! Can't wait to go again!


Here's a thread about the area on the MTBR Washington Forum. Story & pics from last weekends trip are on page 2: https://forums.mtbr.com/washington/quilomene-colockum-ramblings-778854.html


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

a house of light


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Ludington*



~gomez~ said:


> a house of light


How far north of the light did you ride? Last year when I rode that, discovered "Nordhouse Dunes" borders Ludington State Park, is not marked, and you can carry your bike across the beach, but is illegal to leave any tracks. Nordhouse is not on very many Michigan maps either. I found the border the hard way, a couple of angry locals threatened the park managers would do all sorts of nasty things to me that were only half-true.

The sandy road from the light to the parkinglot is just as nice of a ride as the beach, what routes did you take? Love the blue sky in background, you rode there on a good day with no haze. That time of year again, I'll probably get out to Lake Michigan a couple times in the next two months. Glen Arbor and Silver Lake Sand Dunes are my favorite places on that Lake.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Rode 20 miles from home to Kincaid Park this evening! Hit up some coastal beach and singletrack along the way! There was so much ocean glass on the beach I was glad I didn't get a flat the short time I was riding sand. Big Fat Larry's are BIG!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I love ocean glass! I have only been to the ocean once...I'd pay shipping for a jar of it


----------



## jeroen_o (Feb 1, 2012)

SRock24 said:


> where did you find the parts for the belt drive and crankset?


Well I live in the Netherlands, and the gates stuff is quiet hard to get. But I found a reliable shop in Germany, *MI Tech*. Here I bought the cogs (46T front and 20T rear) and belt(118T). I also contacted *Cyclemonkey* from the US, these guys are also very helpfull. There is only one snatch that you should be aware of.

When you want to use a belt in combination with the Rohloff hub the cog must be pre-assembled by Rohloff. I thought Cyclemonkey also delivers pre-assembled hubs.

And of course your frame must be able to handle the Rohloff torque and be belt ready.

The Crank however is an "old" Shimano XTR (m970), finely sandblasted, but it still needs a coating though.


----------



## red_vfr (Dec 15, 2010)

Jeroen, 
Where did you get the frame from and a roughly what kind of cost?


----------



## ShivaSteve (Jan 15, 2004)

Evening neighborhood ride over Bjørnefjord, coastal Norway, with Folgefonna glacier in the distance.










Taking Pugs into the local military shooting range. I'm sure the tires could each take a couple 12.7mm rounds, but maybe the possibility of unexploded ordnance doesn't lend itself to the wide tires :winker:


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

SRock24 said:


> where did you find the parts for the belt drive and crankset?


Gates Europe?


----------



## jeroen_o (Feb 1, 2012)

red_vfr said:


> Jeroen,
> Where did you get the frame from and a roughly what kind of cost?


As said, I designed it myself and let it made by a Chinese builder, who also builds for a lot of other bike manufacturers. For a standard Ti frame it is less then 1K USD custum +1K USD. For more specifics you can PM.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Rode with my son to school and took the scenic route home


After the school run by paulfulford, on Flickr


----------



## jeroen_o (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry for this comment: But to those who PM'd me, I cannot PM back yet.. Probably in a day ore two


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Go visit some of the manufacturer forums and look for nice bikes to comment on, i reckon you need 10 posts to be able to PM.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

jeroen_o said:


> Sorry for this comment: But to those who PM'd me, I cannot PM back yet.. Probably in a day ore two


Use this thread to up yuor postcount :

http://forums.mtbr.com/test-forum/pointless-posts-755249.html

And then report over here :

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fat-bikes-benelux-583205.html


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Steve Balogh said:


> How far north of the light did you ride? Last year when I rode that, discovered "Nordhouse Dunes" borders Ludington State Park, is not marked, and you can carry your bike across the beach, but is illegal to leave any tracks. Nordhouse is not on very many Michigan maps either. I found the border the hard way, a couple of angry locals threatened the park managers would do all sorts of nasty things to me that were only half-true.
> 
> The sandy road from the light to the parkinglot is just as nice of a ride as the beach, what routes did you take? Love the blue sky in background, you rode there on a good day with no haze. That time of year again, I'll probably get out to Lake Michigan a couple times in the next two months. Glen Arbor and Silver Lake Sand Dunes are my favorite places on that Lake.


I remember you telling me about Nordhouse Dunes, so I did my due diligence and once I saw that it was designated as a federal wilderness, I steered clear. I rode Silver Lake as well on this trip. I'm planning a 3 day fat-pack out of Grand Marais in late June if you want to join us.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Hot +snakes + coyote = Lunch Ride!*

Got to ride with a guy on his first ride in our local trails...
"That was F****** awesome" was his response to the small bit of easy single-track. 
Needless to say he was hooked.

Tried a little more pressure in front tire after pinch flat Sunday. I need to find that magic PSI - and I will convert Larry to run sans-tube this weekend (I hope).


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Tire pressure*

I think the fatties would help that not yet detonated ordnance part - the tire puts less pressure on the ground.

Make sure you have a lot of sealant in the tires for a direct hit...

:thumbsup:



ShivaSteve said:


> Evening neighborhood ride over Bjørnefjord, coastal Norway, with Folgefonna glacier in the distance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Banner Ridge - Nome AK (again!)*

With my favorite off road spots still snowed (soft and slushy) in or too muddy, it was back to Banner Ridge. Ready for some variety. One of the local muskox herd made an appearance. Classic ride hereabouts and always enjoyable. Ignore the "too-serious" grimace in the self portrait. I always look like that in a timer shot. Push button, run to bike, mount, ride into frame, look natural. Way too much to think about.


----------



## angryx (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally, got to ride my fat bike on a sandy beach. we are riding at long point provincial park, ontario canada. The sand was tough to walk in.....but once you dump alot of tire pressure,down around 5psi or less good times. Awsome time on the beach , people were stunned when we would ride by, I love the reactions. here are some pics.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Cairngorms mountains, Scotland


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Grand Marais*



~gomez~ said:


> I remember you telling me about Nordhouse Dunes, so I did my due diligence and once I saw that it was designated as a federal wilderness, I steered clear. I rode Silver Lake as well on this trip. I'm planning a 3 day fat-pack out of Grand Marais in late June if you want to join us.


Glad you remembered, your way out w/o a ticket would be to shoulder the bike - although the locals scare me way more than the rangers. I'll actually be in the UP in August, I plan on racing the Fatback in Ore-to-Shore, all 48 miles of it. Thanks for the invite.

When you're up there, check out the Crisp Point Lighthouse - very isolated long stretch of beach. If you end up by Munising, Grand Island's pretty cool to bike as well.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

angryx said:


> Finally, got to ride my fat bike on a sandy beach. we are riding at long point provincial park, ontario canada. The sand was tough to walk in.....but once you dump alot of tire pressure,down around 5psi or less good times. Awsome time on the beach , people were stunned when we would ride by, I love the reactions. here are some pics.
> View attachment 698995


Cool....what fatbike is that? Reminds me of a GT Zaskar!


----------



## angryx (Oct 30, 2011)

The bike is a 93' gt borrego... http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/basement-built-gt-fatbike-754198.html


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

angryx said:


> The bike is a 93' gt borrego... http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/basement-built-gt-fatbike-754198.html


Ah yes!! ..I remember that thread now :thumbsup:


----------



## angryx (Oct 30, 2011)

yep, I thought you would. we need to organize some kind of fatbike gathering out at buckwallow, this would give me a reason to do the drive out there.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

mi amigo Puck above the shores of Lake Michigan


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice ! Theres a lot of thought and cash went into those concrete switchbacks, thats a time trial climb  

Whats with the gradient, wheelchair access to the lake ?


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

ozzybmx said:


> Whats with the gradient, wheelchair access to the lake ?


Wheelchair grade is correct - there's also stairs and a more thrilling gradient - all built on the campus of a private university


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

No helmet riding concrete is a quick way to end up in a wheel chair...


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Fort Custer Stampede*

Another nice race pic of me from Jack Kunnen, at Fort Custer, Mi a few weeks ago:










The next race I do will be there also, hopefully with the heat wave we are getting this week the sand will start deepening for the following week. So far I've done 4 XC races this season on my Fatback, all in smoking fast conditions with the skinny's. So far the best race I've had was at Adrian, finishing 7 out of 12. At some point I'll post a vid from that one.


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

philoanna said:


> I do 99.9999% of my riding on road for fitness and tooling around with my kids. I feel that I am a perfect candidate for a fatbike. Ordering a Mukluk.


That pretty much sums up my experience. My kids are so slow and so easily distracted or falling off their bikes that I used to get bored on my road bike. Then I bought a fat bike and am able to get a little bit of exercise going around in circles, waiting for my kids to get their act together, and I'm no longer bored. I'm having a blast again. There is always some new obstacle or surface to test my bike on.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Oz*



SteveJfromtheSwitch said:


> Damn you people! I live in Oz and i don't have sand or snow near me so i figure i'd have no use for a fatty but now i'm trying to convince myself that i do!


Having travelled through Victoria and SA, I was really bummed I didn't have my Fatbike with me at the time. Oz has tons of Fatbike opportunities from what I see. You don't need sand and snow to ride them. I also ride mine on regular trails and converted rock quarries in a neighboring state. A friend of mine loves his Nate tires and rides some of the more difficult trails near us that's a little more like your neighborhood. Seems to be a favorite tire for those not hitting just the sand and snow, I've been pretty happy with dual Larry's on everything.

Two years ago most people around me had no interest in riding one, but last year even the skeptics are out racing them now. Seems attitudes drastically changed last year, now more and more bikes shops are actually stocking them. Give it time, best yet, be the first one on your block with a fatty and watch more people buy them too.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Some urban Puggin' around


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Achtung Fatbike!*

A WW1 German with his Tommy prisoner checked out our fleet of FatBike Tours hire bikes - Surly Pugsleys today at Law Cycles.
After interrogation (Vere are you going with ze bicycles?) and our papers checked (i gave him a flyer  ), he preceded to `ze` high street to premote tomorrows World War Experiance at East Fortune Museum of flight;

World Wars Experience

:thumbsup:


Achtung Fatbike! by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

coastkid71 said:


> No helmet riding concrete is a quick way to end up in a wheel chair...


heard that! I took a spill on a road bike (I know its MTB forum but it is still a good point) going about 25 mph. 5 CT scans, an x-ray and a hospital stay later I am soooo thankful that I wore a helmet. I cracked my helmet all the way through. No concussion, no signs of concussion. The ER doc was absolutely amazed. He said I would have been in emergency surgery with a drain being put in my head and in ICU for who knows how long after he looked at my helmet. Not to damper to forum or bash anyone, but a helmet is well worth the purchase!

Happy riding!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

I just mentioned it having had a fractured skull from a crash 7 years ago, i was riding a downhill bike on an uplift day and going for it full bore to be fair and was wearing a full face downhill helmet but still punched a hole in my left cheek bone and a fracture around the left year, memory loss for a few days and a bit post depression for months after.
If i had been wearing a regular helmet i would have been a gonner or worse survived and invalided.
Just scares me to see folk riding without a helmet, esp fat buddies


----------



## gogoolplex (Aug 10, 2011)

Just downloaded the pictures from last Week. The conditions where pretty good, especially for late may.Just one week later everything changed and the tour is not possible anymore.









motivating Salmiak








my Fatback equipped for the high Arctic








ice-road trucking in spring, a risky business


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool and Crisp in Northern UT! Love this weather.


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

Lighthouse Point, S. Florida


----------



## FLA Grizzly (Nov 3, 2010)

*So Florida Meet*

Here you go; Saw's Tommy Sea, Morej's 907 and my Fatback, on the classic leaning against the Pine tree shot, well in this case Palm tree 

Ride was lots of fun, we need to do it again, maybe an entire state meet, I know there is a few Fat lovers up state and on the west coast :thumbsup:


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you FLA Grizzly and Morej for an incredible day! Thanks again for letting me ride your gorgeous bikes on an mtb trail. 

On 5/26/12 we met up, rode the mtb trail, swapped bikes and had a blast. I was able to compare two bikes that I have been thinking about for months: the classic Fatback vs 907 debate.

Here are my observations of the day:

1) The folks that own fat bikes are as cool as their rides. Intelligent, capable, calm, helpful, having a certain artistic flair yet unpretentious. I'm stoked to be a part of this community.

2) S. Florida has some surprisingly good mountain biking trails for being as flat as it is. They have made a number of improvements at Quiet Waters Park in recent years that made it a challenge for me on Saturday. I wasn't able to clear a few of the obstacles. Thank you Broward County Parks and Recreation.

3) The Fatback and the 907 were simply awesome. Both were very capable bikes. I didn't take the 907 over any boulders or anything that steep but it rode very well with Black Floyds over rock, dirt and sand. There were a lot of differences between our three bikes but the most striking thing that I noticed was the effect of our varied wheelbase lengths. The Fatback was the shortest with the Terrain Destroyer the longest (obviously). The 907 felt to me to be right in between the two extremes. Part of that was probably due to the fact that the 907 was an XL and the Fatback was a Medium. At any rate, I felt I had more control sliding into turns with the 907 than I did with the Fatback. That is not to say that I didn't have control with the Fatback, it is just that the 907 was steadier. In fact, it was rock steady. I mean it was perfect. The 907s light weight and balance made it feel like I was riding on a magic carpet. If I could use 4x4s as an analogy, the Fatback was like a Land Rover D90 or Jeep Wrangler, the 907 was like an early 2000s 4 door Toyota Tacoma and the TD was like a lifted 4 door full-size pick-up with an 8' bed, at least as far as wheelbase affects the feel of the vehicle while bombing down dirt roads. I don't know if that helps anyone in choosing between the two or not. My guess is not, since I'm just another flunky on the internet spouting an opinion...but it would have helped me. If or when time and finances allow, I'll be rolling on a 907.

4) The TD had a very plush ride compared to the other two. I was surprised I was able to tackle most of the track with it and keep up with the other bikes at a moderate pace. However, at 39-40 pounds, had we increased the pace or if there had been any elevation change (i.e., a mountain?) then the other bikes would have smoked me like the proverbial cheap cigar. That being said, the TD makes a great cruiser and all around bike. When I air up the tires to the 30 lb. limit, it zips around pretty well on the street, in spite of the weight.

5) I was amazed at how big a difference a small chainring made in this environment. I smacked a boulder with the Fatback's chainring, much to my chagrin, but was able to clear it later with the TD. I expected to scrape the TD at several points along the course but never did. 

All in all, this was a great learning experience for me and an absolute hoot. I can't wait to do it again and a state wide meet up is a capital idea there, FLA Grizzly.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Picked up my Pug on Saturday and the smile has not left my face... went for a ride along and in the river yesterday morning...




























Today I picked up a White Industries freewheel (it's a 3 by 1 drive) and installed that and a Filzer rear rack which should get me by until I build custom racks in my shop.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Even better...


----------



## Morej (Oct 18, 2011)

It was an awesome ride guys, looking forward to do it again. A Florida fatty meet up would be awesome! Cheers!


Saw said:


> Thank you FLA Grizzly and Morej for an incredible day! Thanks again for letting me ride your gorgeous bikes on an mtb trail.
> 
> On 5/26/12 we met up, rode the mtb trail, swapped bikes and had a blast. I was able to compare two bikes that I have been thinking about for months: the classic Fatback vs 907 debate.
> 
> ...


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

JordyB said:


> Rode 20 miles from home to Kincaid Park this evening! Hit up some coastal beach and singletrack along the way! There was so much ocean glass on the beach I was glad I didn't get a flat the short time I was riding sand. Big Fat Larry's are BIG!


Is that just south of Point Woronzoff? Did you ride beach/tidal marsh from Kinkaid to there or did you take the paved coastal?

I rode from the Point to the Park on Saturday and it was awesome fun. A bit tricky in some spots, but a good time overall. Wrote it up here: A second glance at first: Vicarious

I didn't notice any sea glass. Though I admit I wasn't really looking - too busy taking in the awesome view over the inlet.


----------



## mr.scott (Feb 9, 2010)

Copper Harbor MI. On the (Fat) Edge.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

mr.scott said:


> Copper Harbor MI. On the (Fat) Edge.


Wow! .. What a great picture.. :thumbsup:

DJ


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

DavidJohn said:


> Wow! .. What a great picture.. :thumbsup:
> 
> DJ


That is a great picture. Is there a lot of stuff there? I'd love to try it out, but alas, it's too far.

The only thing better would be a pic of you swooping around it on the fatty


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Drevil said:


> That is a great picture. Is there a lot of stuff there? I'd love to try it out, but alas, it's too far.
> 
> The only thing better would be a pic of you swooping around it on the fatty


Road trip!!!?!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

aosty said:


> Road trip!!!?!


Ha! If you make it from LA, I will certainly try my best from DC.

There is certainly a push for cross country-ish TTFs (Technical Trail Features) here in the Mid-Atlantic, but I personally haven't seen anything quite as nice as what Mr. Scott put up. They might be around the ski resorts, but I don't really venture to them much.

I heard Richmond has some sweet stuff going on down there also. If anyone knows more, I'd love to know.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

The Fatback and I went up to Denali to stay the weekend, along the way, we did the 2012 Denali Classic, a gravel grinder by name, starting at the Brushkana Campgroup, mile 105 of the Denali Highway between Cantwell and Paxton.

I didn't have any goals set in stone, just a plan to ride and then turn around with enough gas to get back to the campground.

The Fatback had zero problems, if anything, just fat and heavy on those long slow grinds up gravel.

Big thanks to Rio for putting this event on!!! Can't wait to do it again next year.

Near the start, had great views and weather in the morning.


















25 Mile Turn Around Point - The Susitna River









Brushkana River - The starting point









Front Setup: 64 and 40oz Klean Kanteans, Salas Anything Cages, Revelate Feed Bags, Bear Spray.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Pugsley, dwarfed by the Vulcan Bomber*




World Wars Experiance 2012 082 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

*Chequamegon National Forest*

You can't really see much of the bike but I figured you guys wouldn't mind


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Canteen Pic*



JordyB said:


> ...............
> 
> Front Setup: 64 and 40oz Klean Kanteans, Salas Anything Cages, Revelate Feed Bags, Bear Spray.


Jordy, how did you fasten the "Anything" cages to your fork? I just bought the 64 oz canteen.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

The aluminum fatback fork has 3 bottle mount braze ons that fit an anything cage or normal cage on either side. Not sure on availability but if interested, give Speedway a call. I've heard of folks drill and tapping the steel fork and also using hose clamps.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Fork*



JordyB said:


> The aluminum fatback fork has 3 bottle mount braze ons that fit an anything cage or normal cage on either side. Not sure on availability but if interested, give Speedway a call. I've heard of folks drill and tapping the steel fork and also using hose clamps.


Thanks! Wasn't sure what fork that was either, forgot about the Al one. I believe those showed up after I got my Fatback with a steel fork. Didn't realize there were more braze ons.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

lake champlain morning by mbeganyi, on Flickr

think i like this one better:


bw-champlainmorning by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

endo by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

larry by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## philoanna (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi JordyB,
What bar are you running on your Fatbike. I'm new to this(Mukluk coming next week), but those bars look comfy.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

philoanna said:


> Hi JordyB,
> What bar are you running on your Fatbike. I'm new to this(Mukluk coming next week), but those bars look comfy.
> Thanks,
> Kevin


Speedway had a bunch of Ti bars made back long ago, i'm not even sure of the angles, I just know they are comfy and wide! There are no more in stock and I have not heard of any plans to make more.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

moonthrasher


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Went out for a ride with a friend and 2 of my bikes yesterday.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

I see one of our cows!


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

that's right !:thumbsup:
You've seen him and his friends before in some other shots of mine.
(And you said exactly the same)


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

I have camera envy. A purchase for another day, promise. Only thing I'm worried about is nerding out in camera equipment land like some of my friends. They all seem to go down this black hole and end up as quasi professional moonlighting photographers. In the mean time, enjoy some blurry crap.

I've been learning to ride flat pedals more during the summer. Wellgo MG-1 + Teva Links shoes. I get it now, sorta. My flat pedal experiences before were negative because of naive - I use that word about myself in hindsight a lot - equipment choices. Heels down and move your torso is 80% of the story.

Anyway, freedom to bail off (on?) an obstacle has given me slightly bigger cojones.









Accidental grumpy face. I'm thinking "I feel bad that I don't have my next fat frame done yet. Holy crap I wish I could find a waterjet cutting shop that would return my ****ing email."


----------



## saiko (Oct 8, 2008)

riding 3 day marathon BeMC.be


----------



## Lars Thomsen (Jul 28, 2011)

*A little color ;-)*

My summer edition:







Came back from the painter yesterday 

And my brother's summer 'extra fat' version:
















Maybe my winter pug could do with some color too


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think the green one looks good, but the yellow one looks awesome !! :eekster:
(i never thought i would say that about a yellow bike..)

And Drew, when it comes to freedom to bail off or on an obstacle and giving you slightly bigger cojones...
I had the same feeling/experience.
Only i ended up with a very bruised back and spend 1.5 months on the couch, and still have some minor pains from time to time.:madman:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

Rabies010 said:


> I think the green one looks good, but the yellow one looks awesome !! :eekster:


bright, vibrant colors rock!!



> And Drew, when it comes to freedom to bail off or on an obstacle and giving you slightly bigger cojones...


I use flats on my mtb and will on the fattie as well for this very aspect. It has saved me from a few tip overs etc.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Riding in a sea of Green Ferns.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

.. some early spring rides


----------



## brh03 (Oct 1, 2009)

@RFX big foot - So f***ing rad!


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

7" travel front & rear + tire flex = more than fun


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

Did you have a new rear triangle made? That thing is bad ass.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

there is a lot of mods...
2002 Turner RFX
7 " travel front & 6.75" rear
80mm rims
50 lbs 
my best bike ever :thumbsup:
it's not finished yet, some cosmetics needs to be done and paint ... black paint !
bike was built April 2011 and i rode it 85 % of my mtb time and I just couldn't decide when to take it apart and finish project, i like this ride a lot !
i know i'm going to hear ... who need 7" travel and 50 lbs !!! ...but its hard to believe how well it handles all obstacles, log overs, and rock gardens and JUMPS until You try it
I don't have XC skills anymore  so weight is not that important to me , my weight is 210lb so i can forget about flotation over fluffy snow  and i don't ride sand too.
it's built to be plush for hard trail riding and light freeride.
I've had a chance to ride mukluk and i can't tell bad words about that but difference between rfx & mukluk is like day & night for how i like to ride

I hope to have some free time this summer and get this bike finished as it should be.
when that's going to happen i will make a post 
cheers

https://picasaweb.google.com/103946691952457743358/RFXBiGFooT02?authkey=Gv1sRgCMbGocnGlIuQhgE#


----------



## Richard (Nov 17, 2004)

Rain day ride in Brisbane Australia 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice pics mate, you have reminded me we have just entered Winter and theres a few wet rides ahead over then next couple of months


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

...after the Dirty Kanza Lite.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Today is the first day of Winter down under and it was a beautiful day so I took my new Moonlander for a spin along the local bike paths and trails.. and took some pics.

Sorry if it's too many pictures.. I guess I got a bit carried away.. and as you can see I've renamed my bike Fat Bastard.. 

DJ


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Called the Pugsley into service on some trails above Lake Tahoe.......

and then we found a pond.


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Summer Fat*

Love this bike just as much for trail riding. The dog has a good time too. This trail is on Smuggler Mtn. in Aspen Co.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

The grand opening of the Rockburn Skills Park in Elkridge, Maryland was today and I wanted to play on my new Black Sheep fork.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Drevil said:


> The grand opening of the Rockburn Skills Park in Elkridge, Maryland was today and I wanted to play on my new Black Sheep fork.


And there's the air shot!
How'd it handle?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

SmooveP said:


> And there's the air shot!
> How'd it handle?


Neutrally. Not too fast, not too slow. I am happy with it.

On another note, it was cool watching the grommets backflip, spin 360s, and otherwise make old fogies like me look like we were barely hopping. :thumbsup:
Rockburn Skills Park - a set on Flickr


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Oz*



DavidJohn said:


> Today is the first day of Winter down under and it was a beautiful day so I took my new Moonlander for a spin along the local bike paths and trails.. and took some pics.
> 
> Sorry if it's too many pictures.. I guess I got a bit carried away.. and as you can see I've renamed my bike Fat Bastard..
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Steve Balogh said:


> DavidJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Today is the first day of Winter down under and it was a beautiful day so I took my new Moonlander for a spin along the local bike paths and trails.. and took some pics.
> ...


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

cowboygrrl said:


> Called the Pugsley into service on some trails above Lake Tahoe.......
> 
> and then we found a pond.


Whats the snow situation in Tahoe right now? Are the trails pretty clear? This time last year we went up to Aloha Lake and there was tonnsss of snow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

cowboygrrl said:


> Called the Pugsley into service on some trails above Lake Tahoe.......
> 
> and then we found a pond.


hey thats my neck of the woods too...well over the hill an hr.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

xhailofgunfirex said:


> Whats the snow situation in Tahoe right now? Are the trails pretty clear? This time last year we went up to Aloha Lake and there was tonnsss of snow.


We had a lite winter so while there's snow in high peaks etc for the most part lotsa good riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## xccat (Apr 9, 2004)

those guys ever get pissed at you invading there range and take a run at you? they look like that would be bad!


----------



## boogman (May 21, 2012)

My first weekend with the fattie.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

boogman said:


> My first weekend with the fattie.


Nice - I love that park


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

RFX big foot said:


> there is a lot of mods...
> 2002 Turner RFX
> 7 " travel front & 6.75" rear
> 80mm rims
> ...


Thank you for the post and album.:thumbsup:

For all you "I weigh ___", "ride ____ terrain" and ".....am worried about my single wall rims" people please take note:


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

rear rim is Single wall and front is Double wall - both are fat sheeba rims
after year of hammering front is perfect as at day one, but rear has a few flat spots - nothing bad - but is not as new, 
all that happen during bad landings on some roots or rocks after 10 - 23 ft flights on a trail  i really expected to have more problems with rear single wall rim but after year i'm very amazed how much it survived and still running, 
what is funny - flat spots are on left side only - right side runs smooth , no need to replace it yet 
at front i decided to use double wall - a bit heavier rim just for safety - i did not want to see it folding after jump 
my typical trail tire pressure is 12-16 psi - depends what i do
for some freeriding and small dirt jumps i use 16-19psi 
suspension is set to be plush but if i go around 8-10 psi tire is to soft and i can't use full range of 7" travel - just because of pinch flats 
for snow - of course - LOW 
bottom bracket is set at 16" height - sounds high and it is , but on a log overs and rocks just helps, stinks a bit on steep technical climbs when You need "step of bicycle "
no problem at speedy turns etc.. its just different bike
i'm in a middle of converting 2008 sultan do see difference how it handles with 14' bottom bracket and 5.5" travel front with same kind of fork and modified rear which will be 5.35" travel (4" factory setting  )
time will show ...
cheers


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

@RFX big foot

Seriously cool!

Thank you for the info on your rim durability, tire pressures and the heads-up on your next project. I can't wait to see it. :ihih: 

Is there any chance you have a profile shot of your bike and a close up of the rear suspension? The airborne pics are really nice but I'm not able to appreciate the engineering you put into your floatation and traction enhanced, ground pressure reduced, fully suspended two-wheeled perpetual smile production device.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

here is photo album with all "production"  photos i have , some steps are missing, first photos are funny but it was testing phase to see if that will work !

https://picasaweb.google.com/103946691952457743358/RFXBiGFooT02?authkey=Gv1sRgCMbGocnGlIuQhgE

smile production device it is ! :thumbsup:

once one biker crossed my path and from a distance asked me : is it a pug ? .... is it a muk ?? ..... so what the F*** 

cheers


----------



## Bewelnak (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't normally like to come on here and show our stuff off, but this one is just so damn cool.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Early season fat[bike] float*

Always wanted to float the Penny R. It's a small creek, really, with too little water later in the season and a 12 mile beach ride back to Nome where the river empties into the Bering Sea. Packrafts and fatbikes [and cautious scouting for ice dams] make it doable just after breakup. Great day of riding and floating with friend and local adventure junkie, Keith, who recently picked himself up a fatbike. Oh, and did I mention walking/pushing. The beach ride back to town was sort of a bust due to quite a lot of unrideable late season slushy snow. Remnant pack ice right at the water's edge provided intermittent riding opportunities.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

few pics from glentress in scotland at the weekend.


----------



## jeroen_o (Feb 1, 2012)

This is just the very first pic of my custom build completed!! No spectacular scenes yet 

Time for testing has begun! More pics will follow soon!


----------



## Johnsgotapugsley (Jan 5, 2012)

That is sweet Jeroen_o :thumbsup:
Who's the builder?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks awesome Jeroen, hows the initial ride feel ?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Bewelnak said:


> I don't normally like to come on here and show our stuff off, but this one is just so damn cool.


I don't think anyone minds!


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

jeroen_o said:


> This is just the very first pic of my custom build completed!! No spectacular scenes yet
> 
> Time for testing has begun! More pics will follow soon!


Holy crap, that looks nice. Curvy!


----------



## jeroen_o (Feb 1, 2012)

I build and designed the bike myself, so thanks for the kind words thus far 

For as far the actual frame building, that's done by a well known Chinese frame builder. XACD


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Very impressive ride !!
Did you get the fork from Flame, or from Sandman ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Has my vision failed me even further as i don't see any protective shield or the like for the bottom sanction tubes


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Single speed, rigid and lot's of standover...


----------



## MetalArtGate (Dec 10, 2011)

*Now thats a FAT tire*

BIG trike front Fat-tire


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

saltyman: you suck for making my beloved gazzis look wussy-tiny.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*You forgot...*



Rabies010 said:


> Single speed, rigid and lot's of standover...


...to mention that it's also a fixie!

But what's up with that front fender!?!? Tape your own cardboard on???

The Chinese copied a side view drawing and made a bad assumption?

(Tell me that's not made in China)


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

jeroen_o said:


> I build and designed the bike myself, so thanks for the kind words thus far
> 
> For as far the actual frame building, that's done by a well known Chinese frame builder. XACD


170mm rear, 135 offset, non-offset, what're you running?


----------



## jeroen_o (Feb 1, 2012)

_Somewhat more details._
It is a perfectly straight frame, no off-set. with a 135mm rear spacing and "110mm" front in the fork, although thats actually 130mm, but with spacers you can fit any ordinary 110mm hub.

The fork is from German-A, and indeed a Flame also used by Sandman. 
Further ,the bike is equipped with a Rohloff and a Gates Centertrack belt drive. And all gear and braking cables are internal.

The first ride was muddy..


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

that's not muddy!


----------



## jeroen_o (Feb 1, 2012)

gbs said:


> that's not muddy!


Sorry, somewhat muddy....


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

sweet build though.


----------



## GT554 (Dec 25, 2008)

After two years of my friends telling me how much they love their fatties I finally poured me some Surly Kool-Aid. Picked it up at a great new shop in Oyster Bay, Long Island called Cycle Haven. They are specializing in fat bikes and the owner definitely knows his sh*t. Nothing you haven't seen before but it's mine & I'm lovin' it. Upgraded to Marge Lites, grip shifts, Spot bash guard, Selle saddle, Salsa bars, stem & post. Swapped out the pedals shown for Candy 1 platforms.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

your rear tire is on backward


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

t0pcat said:


> your rear tire is on backward


Here's my thoughts on this.

The rear tire can go on both ways and it depends on wether you want better grip for braking.. or for climbing.

The front tire only has to deal with braking grip so it only goes on one way.. I often mount my rear tire backwards.

DJ


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Yep !

Endo 'backwards' = more traction


----------



## JR Z (Jan 23, 2012)

Doesn't Endo 'backwards = Rad Wheelie?


----------



## GT554 (Dec 25, 2008)

t0pcat said:


> your rear tire is on backward


As David said, a little better traction for climbing. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Fatback Trail Commute*

stompin' through the forest


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

pug'n'a'hammock


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

P1040207 by druidh_dubh, on Flickr

Glen Feshie - Scotland.

My new Revelate Bikepacking gear, including the very recently announced Sweet Roll handlebar bag


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

It's Fatback Friday again! Not even a gloomy Alaskan day can bring this commuter down!

Some singletrack to start of your day?









Perhaps a trip to the beach along the way?


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Really liking that setup Druidh :thumbsup: I'm wanting something similar myself, but will have to wait for now.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Nome views...*

As always, good to see folks out on their fatties. A few pics from a recent ride to Anvil Mt. behind Nome. I always enjoy seeing muskox, but there are so many around town these days it's getting kind of routine. This group did not want to share the road. Moved on in their own sweet time.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

...


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

nice air .


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Talk about float!


----------



## circu (May 15, 2012)

jeroen_o said:


> This is just the very first pic of my custom build completed!! No spectacular scenes yet
> 
> Time for testing has begun! More pics will follow soon!


I WANT A COMPLETE REVIEW WHIT MORE PHOTOS AND COULD BE SPEC AND PRICE ....PLEASE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*Suhweet !*

Love the old school cruiser look !!! What fork is that ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (Jan 29, 2012)

The fork should be the German:A Flame. 

This bike is a beauty!


----------



## gogoolplex (Aug 10, 2011)

Spring is here and I tried my fatback on the beach. it worked surprisingly well on all the soft gravel and just with the next high tide the tracks are gone, perfect.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Great weekend playing on the Vertigo fat bike:

Red shorts - Frederick Watershed (pic by Joe Whitehair)
Denim overalls - Rockburn Skills Park (pic by Larry Camp)


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Friday's commute home meant not going home at all, went south 4 miles and hit up some of our local singletrack! Then found some sand dunes to play on before going to a BBQ!


----------



## FlowinFlo (Jan 29, 2012)

...and the Spyderco Delica 4 (?) always on board! :thumbsup:
Sounds great your way home!


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

When i woke up yesterday afternoon i was hungry and saw that it was good weather...
So of to Scheveningen it was for some fresh (raw :thumbsup herhing and a spin on the beach !
The ride on the beach was short though.
2 patrolers in a 4x4 came riding beside me and told me that i was not allowed to ride the beach between the 15th of may and the 25th of september.
If it was a busy and crowded day, then i could see the point of this.
But as you can see in the pics it wasn't busy at all.
But ofcourse they did want to know more about the bike.
So i just put in my earbuds and rode away shaking my head at them.
If i dont get to play, i dont feel like telling you anything...


----------



## jeroen_o (Feb 1, 2012)

circu said:


> I WANT A COMPLETE REVIEW WHIT MORE PHOTOS AND COULD BE SPEC AND PRICE ....PLEASE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks for the enthusiasm!! I have posted on a *dutch website* more specs... (google translate can help )

A review will follow soon....

And since the bike is very custom and not a retail, you can PM for the price


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Got reports that the trail was probably muddy last night, so wife and I spun around DC instead.

The US Capitol Reflecting Pool, drained of water, which I've never seen before:



The Smithsonian National Museum of the American Indian:


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

The aroma from this green slime would make a goat puke...


----------



## MetalArtGate (Dec 10, 2011)

DO NOT let your dog eat it! It will kill them.



~gomez~ said:


> The aroma from this green slime would make a goat puke...


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

~gomez~ said:


> The aroma from this green slime would make a goat puke...


Christmas-sy! :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Dusk to Dawn coastride*


Dusk to Dawn coastride 15,6,12 043 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## brh03 (Oct 1, 2009)

utabintarbo said:


> Christmas-sy! :thumbsup:


If you use your imagination a little it looks like your sweet ride is resting on the planet.

Cool pic!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*I like this shot a lot!*



~gomez~ said:


> The aroma from this green slime would make a goat puke...


Don't know why, but I do. The contrast in colors, maybe, or the odd perspective. I agree with the other poster that it sort of looks like your bike is superimposed over planet Earth. The color variation in the slime appears similar to the outline on the continents from an equatorial angle. A bike... some green slime... so much made from so little.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Skookum Ridge*

Just a little northeast of Nome. Scouting a route for a bike/packrafting trip down the Casadepaga River. Though there was some good riding here and there, I think we'll walk this one.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*No green slime*

Okay - nothing epic and only about 30m of dirt.. but boy did catch a fish every cast...
It is hard to be a Bluegill at an urban lake.

Jabber sporting the new p35 rim and now 7 speeds!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Fat bike, beer, and a unicorn at the New Belgium Tour de Fat Festival in DC yesterday:


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

Tough couple of rides in the Liwa desert over the weekend. There is a lot to learn about sand!!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

iggs said:


> Tough couple of rides in the Liwa desert over the weekend. There is a lot to learn about sand!!


Spectacular! :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

I agree.. Spectacular desert shots.. :thumbsup:

I'm lucky to have a background in motorcross and I did lots of sand riding back then.. Speed is your friend and your weight needs to be well back and very little steering movements when it gets soft.. In time it will go from hard work to great fun.. 

DJ


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Fathers day Fatbike family outing to the Skinny Pancake. 
Switchback on tap. The Cattle Rancher on my plate.
2 of my lovely ladies in the trailer. My wife pedaled her Salsa. 
Life is good.


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

*Puget Sound Pugsley.*










Puget Sound Pugsley.


----------



## Fatterisbetter (Dec 1, 2011)

*Lake Ontario shores on 4 Fat Bikes*

Eastern Shores of Lake Ontario w/Epic Outdoor Adventure Monday Shop Ride. Floated bikes across sections to get to shores separated by inlets.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Midweek evening beachride...*

My local bit of coast, East Lothian, S.E. Scotland 


Ravensheugh to Seacliff 009 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Ravensheugh to Seacliff 013 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Ravensheugh to Seacliff 016 by coastkid71, on Flickr

More pics on the beach/sand pic thread


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Short test ride with new Marge Lites and Ultralight Larrys.


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

~gomez~ said:


> Spectacular! :thumbsup:


Shukkran 



DavidJohn said:


> I agree.. Spectacular desert shots.. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm lucky to have a background in motorcross and I did lots of sand riding back then.. Speed is your friend and your weight needs to be well back and very little steering movements when it gets soft.. In time it will go from hard work to great fun..
> 
> DJ


Thanks.

The reason it was so tough in Liwa was because of the sheer size of the dunes and how complex they were. Lots to learn about finding lines through them. Going down is awesome with lots of flowy carving lines to be had and lips to pop. However going up was brutal, steep and uncompromising. Some very very soft sand around and blind ally lines to get drawn into


----------



## TGK50 (Apr 19, 2009)

My new Fatback near Nehalem Bay Oregon.


----------



## Crafft (Mar 31, 2012)

*Custom built Moonlander*


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice Moonie


----------



## jeroen_o (Feb 1, 2012)

With rain.. Comes mud!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

six-1-six bicycle fabrication showed us their brand new fat-bike tandem this weekend


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

~gomez~ said:


> six-1-six bicycle fabrication showed us their brand new fat-bike tandem this weekend


I've wondered what one of those would look like. Thought it might be fun for my wife and I to ride. How the heck do you transport a beast like that though? That's got to be 10 ft long!


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

*Grayland to Washaway Beach*










Tsunami debris? Large foam and concrete float.










Salty Sea Hag.










Wind turbines.


----------



## circu (May 15, 2012)

jeroen_o said:


> With rain.. Comes mud!


and come the joy


----------



## Tandem42 (Apr 27, 2012)

Chromehorn said:


> I've wondered what one of those would look like. Thought it might be fun for my wife and I to ride. How the heck do you transport a beast like that though? That's got to be 10 ft long!


The RockyMounts R4 - Tandem bike rack carrier should work. I use one with a Yakima roof rack and it can also work with a Thule rack. My tandems have a 73" wheelbase as will my Bigfoot long wheelbase fat-tire recumbent. RockyMounts claims it will work with up to a 78" wheelbase. You will need some sort of a 100 to 135 adaptor for a 135mm fork.


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Tandem42 said:


> The RockyMounts R4 - Tandem bike rack carrier should work. I use one with a Yakima roof rack and it can also work with a Thule rack. My tandems have a 73" wheelbase as will my Bigfoot long wheelbase fat-tire recumbent. RockyMounts claims it will work with up to a 78" wheelbase. You will need some sort of a 100 to 135 adaptor for a 135mm fork.


I'll have to measure the Escape's roof. Bike still may be too long to fit... Thanks for the info.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Winter down-under.. While riding down at St Kilda beach today (Melbourne) I took a few pictures with my iPhone.

DJ


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

I put this on the Urban thread but thought I'd share it here too 

Commuted in on my Pugsley today "Because I could"


Pugsley goes sightseeing by paulfulford, on Flickr


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

drofluf said:


> I put this on the Urban thread but thought I'd share it here too
> 
> Commuted in on my Pugsley today "Because I could"
> 
> ...


Quite different from the usual courier-wannabe razor blade tires and cut handlebars


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is a shot of me and the pugs rolling around the Mayor of Davenport Iowa at the opening celebration of our new trail extension that includes 1 mile of benching and 105 feet long "S" shaped wooden berms.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Melbourne*



DavidJohn said:


> Winter down-under.. While riding down at St Kilda beach today (Melbourne) I took a few pictures with my iPhone.
> 
> DJ


Cool! Someplace abroad I've actually been too. What surprised me about that breaker wall were the Pygmy Penguins nesting in there. Never associated Oz with Penguins.


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Some anchors


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

Is anyone else having trouble loading this thread? for 2 days I can't see anything past MTBxplorers posted pick of the fatback trail commute, stompin through the forest, yet if I click the "last post" button, I get to see the last post ONLY- and none of the ones in between that I might have missed. 

I know there are other posts due to the email notices... and one of them is mine!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Vibrato said:


> Is anyone else having trouble loading this thread? for 2 days I can't see anything past MTBxplorers posted pick of the fatback trail commute, stompin through the forest, yet if I click the "last post" button, I get to see the last post ONLY- and none of the ones in between that I might have missed.
> 
> I know there are other posts due to the email notices... and one of them is mine!


Yeah, I am having trouble. It's hard for me to check it because it's so long and now hard to follow. Maybe it has too many replies and should be frozen, then a new one started?


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Vibrato said:


> Here is a shot of me and the pugs rolling around the Mayor of Davenport Iowa at the opening celebration of our new trail extension that includes 1 mile of benching and 105 feet long "S" shaped wooden berms.


AWESOME SHOT!  Where in Davenport is this trail? I am coming over ....


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Drevil said:


> Yeah, I am having trouble. It's hard for me to check it because it's so long and now hard to follow. Maybe it has too many replies and should be frozen, then a new one started?





Vibrato said:


> Is anyone else having trouble loading this thread? for 2 days I can't see anything past MTBxplorers posted pick of the fatback trail commute, stompin through the forest, yet if I click the "last post" button, I get to see the last post ONLY- and none of the ones in between that I might have missed.
> 
> I know there are other posts due to the email notices... and one of them is mine!


I'm not having problems but I can unstick it and stick up a new thread if you all want. I could also move the last 2 weeks or so of post from this one into a new thread and stick that.

Let me know what you all want.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Is it possible to keep both as a sticky ?

(I'm not having any problems as well, and i can see the whole thread)


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Rabies010 said:


> Is it possible to keep both as a sticky ?
> 
> (I'm not having any problems as well, and i can see the whole thread)


Not a problem either. We can just put a note in the title that says do not post in that thread. I can lock it too and leave it stuck.


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

it ain't broke so why fix it?

Yours works- so to heck with everyone else? Obviously it isn't one persons problem AND it's only going to get worse because its such a popular thread. 

How about we ignore people like this and continue having a fun INCLUSIVE community. Just sayin.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thread is working here ok too :thumbsup:


Ravensheugh to Seacliff 033 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Better ignore me too then


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> it ain't broke so why fix it?


It works for me, but if it doesn't work for everyone, I thought it best to start a new thread for the benefit of the entire forum. I think archiving the original thread is an excellent idea, for many reasons. The content essentially acts as a photo archive of the evolution of fat bikes for that time period. Refreshing the post yearly with an indexed title (to the year) could create an electronic photo history of fat-bikes that could be searched later on down the road, chronologically. Adding the start and end dates to the title of the original post and labeling it as an 'Archive' and keeping it as a stickie would be ideas that (I think) make sense.

Just throwing ideas around.....not trying to step on anyone's toes...your mileage may vary


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IIRC same sort of thing happened with the Salsa Fargo thread after a certain post count was hit. Mods did something and it seemed to correct itself.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> why not bring it up here ---> http://forums.mtbr.com/site-feedback-issues
> 
> seems this has happened before and it was user settings, thread mode? try linear


Ooooo - it's right at he top of the page too :eekster:


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

So wait - most people don't use linear mode?

Not using that view is _busted_, man.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mini Trail your signiture is so true! :thumbsup: 

"wheelies, beyond being the best way over any sort of obstacle, both above or below, are are the steedliest expresstion of joy"


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

^^ thanks. Nothing special in the build, but it's very fun to ride. Except that I very often seem to end up in places where I have to walk or carry that bike :eekster:


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm moving to the new thread.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

forget the rest of ya's both work fine for me


----------



## wildwoody (Jun 29, 2012)

nice..


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

The first real test ride with the new bike showed that is exactly what I had in mind, at least for summer trail use.


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Started out day with wife doing some urban riding along the river before the temps got over 100 degrees.

















Mid day ride on some local single-track...


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Hooked the bike trailer up to the pugs today to lug the kids around for all the Canada Day festivities. Great time! :thumbsup:

A crazy number of comments and questions I could have done without though. Even a stranger taking photos at one point. LOL

We had a good day though.


----------



## Crafft (Mar 31, 2012)

more pics...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

home skillet


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Did some riding in the hoosier nat forest today, hot but fun!


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

JohnClimber by Johnclimber, on Flickr

From today's 63 miler on road.
50 miles of which were the Liverpool - Chester - Liverpool annual bike ride thought the Mersey tunnels

Plus, I got KOM over a 22.9mile section averaging just under 20mph
Strava Segment | L-C-L ride, Tunnel exit to The Countess
#deadchuffed


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

My first long ride with the moorlander. Aparently pinch flats are really hard to patch on fat tubes... 
Thir...fou.. fifth time lucky!


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Right before cleanup time.









So here's the deal. If you own a fatbike and haven't ridden it in a river bed, you're missing out on a lot of fun. We don't have much for sandy beaches here in Kansas, but we do have rivers that get pretty shallow in the summer months. This exposes miles of sand bars with 6-18 inch deep water between them. Riding this kind of stuff is rapidly becoming my favorite thing to do. Went on our typical paved path ride with my wife and son this afternoon along the Arkansas River in Wichita. About a mile from the truck, I told them to go ahead as I wanted to ride IN the river. I aired down the tires and had a blast. Fatbike, sure. FUNbike, definitely!


----------



## KrateKraig (May 7, 2007)

From my ride on Sunday 7/8/2012.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Just got this pic sent to me on my phone from a mate who's away snowboarding (inOz) and his coment was "guess what I saw hanging in the ski room" .. 

DJ


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Fattening up a thinning forester!


----------



## ShivaSteve (Jan 15, 2004)

*Fat in the fog*

These are from my commute home yesterday over the Gullfjellet area outside Bergen, Norway. Granted, I did not take the usual (paved) route this time :thumbsup:


IMG_5668 by shivasteve, on Flickr


20120710_183526 by shivasteve, on Flickr


IMG_5678 by shivasteve, on Flickr


IMG_5682 by shivasteve, on Flickr


IMG_5693 by shivasteve, on Flickr


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Swanson was a blast on the fatty.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

fat-bike on a fence


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

ShivaSteve said:


> These are from my commute home yesterday over the Gullfjellet area outside Bergen, Norway. Granted, I did not take the usual (paved) route this time :thumbsup:


I'll be graduating by the end of the month, and Norway is on the top of my list to look for a job in my area. Those pics just put it further in the top


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Go look at the new thread. This one's dead.


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

~gomez~ said:


> fat-bike on a fence


I like the red on red.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

beachsearch brake pads


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

This week i went to the east of our country for a few days to a place named Nijmegen.
I stayed at a friends place, and it has a 15mi mtb course about 1mi from her front door.
So i took the bike with me and on thursday i had a nice ride out there.
There had been a lot of rain in the past week so there was some mud involved. 
And since i was on my Floyd's also some slipping and sliding. (wich was a lot of fun)
I had a nice break at a small airfield and saw some gliders.
Unfortunatly they didn't like my idea of using the towrope that is used to get the planes of the ground to drag me and my bike across the field...


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Distractions when riding a bike in July. A Buff is very versatile: I've filtered coffee through one and it is also a good vessel for getting home the chanterelles you find along the trail.


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Millie Dog and I took a long ride up to the balcony above the town of Aspen Co. Lots of climbing and lots of sweet Colorado singletrack.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Views of Nome*

Haven't been stopping to take many photos lately, but here's a couple from recent rides around the Nome area.


----------



## boogman (May 21, 2012)




----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

The Pugs at the 106th running of the Giants Despair Hillclimb in PA .










I must have had at least 50 people ask me about the bike, and double that on comments as I went by, I heard kids screaming LOOK AT THOSE TIERES!!
It was an incredible responce to the bike, there wasn't one time that I stopped to take pictures of the race that people weren't gathering around the bike asking about it.










There were even people taking pictures of it!
No way you you get that kind of responce from a normal Mountain Bike, spreading the Fat Bike love!:thumbsup:


----------



## Crafft (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## red_vfr (Dec 15, 2010)

nice one Craft. Have you seen the meeting on the 29th July in Den Haag?


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

Vacation last week in Ocean City, New Jersey.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Lifes a beach... 


17,7,12 013 by coastkid71, on Flickr


17,7,12 016 by coastkid71, on Flickr


17,7,12 018 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

On a Pugsley down by the river


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Coast Bivvy overnighter*


22,7,12 018 by coastkid71, on Flickr

full read; coastrider: Friday Night Coast Bivvy...


----------



## Crafft (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice pics, those BFL's would make light work of the rail passage.


----------



## Livio Livius (Jul 12, 2012)

New "Warthog", pictures to follow:

Superb service from Roderick Sandman Bikes!

Frame: Titanium Brushed custom made Ti3Al2.5V serial no SM0045
Fork: German Answer Flame "wide" upside down 90 mm travel
Cranks & BB: The Hive E13 175 mm cranks
Rear hub: Shimano XT Disc FH-M 756 modified 165 mm
Front hub: Notubes ZTR 3.30 HD
Tires: Surly Larry 3.8"
Rims: Trialtech SL 26" rear
Rim strip: Trialtech Sport 26"
Innertubes: Maxxis Downhill 26 x 2,50/2,70 SV
Headset: Hope 1 1/8 Ahead black
Brakes: Hope Tech M4 Steelflex foating Disc 183 mm
Seatpost: to decide
Saddle: Selle Italia Gel Flow
Stuur: Race Face Atlas AM Low Riser 725 mm 31.8
Grips: Ergon GX1 black (replace with normal grips)
Handlebar: Hope 90 mm OS 10° black (replace with 100mm 3T Black edition)
Shifters: Sram - X.0 ESP Triggers carbon (replace with gripshifters)
Rear derailleur: Sram X.0 rear derailleur long 1010 - 9sp
Front derailleur: Shimano XT front derailleur E-type FD-M770E Dual pull
Cog set: Shimano XT - CS-M770 11-34
Chain: Sram PowerChain II 991 9-speed
Bottlecages: Chris King Ti


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a few shots from today's ride to the Hague....


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Heres a few pics and a short vid from today, getting a GoPro2 this weeks so vids will be coming to the other thread.


----------



## tangledfeet (Jan 20, 2012)

Was just at the point of starting to get some proper 'flotation' from the Mukluk's tyres as I waded through the water next to the sub wrecks at Gullane, Scotland:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

tangledfeet said:


> Was just at the point of starting to get some proper 'flotation' from the Mukluk's tyres as I waded through the water next to the sub wrecks at Gullane, Scotland:


Classic Picture :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Cue `DAS BOOT` theme track :thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

It's the pics of this sub and all the pics and clips of the rest of the country that makes me want to visit Scotland and take a few snaps myself.....:yesnod:


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Mammoth. My first time up here with a fat bike. Pumice? phhh easy! Scree - Cake! 
8900 ft - oof. I need some EPO! 

But after three stops for air, I rode up to twin lakes from the town. Rear tire looking squishy, I stopped to air it up. Bear told me that it had plenty of pressure so I was on my way. 

All I need is a few more gears and I can dig this place! 
My low of 32X32 is just not enough for the ups and the high of 32X20 is not enough for the downs. They work great for San Diego but there is plenty of air there!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

U.P. Fat-Pack Trip


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Pretty! :thumbsup:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

caught up by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Keep 'em coming! Moved house in a temporary place at the moment and had to put my Pugsley in storage until the new place goes through .


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*East Coast Scotland*

Ritchie (Saltyman) drove 2 hours up from Newcastle for a day on the coast here in East Lothian, S.E. Scotland with myself and Jason... 

28,7,12 005 by coastkid71, on Flickr

There was coast..

28,7,12 007 by coastkid71, on Flickr


28,7,12 010 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Cake... :thumbsup:

28,7,12 011 by coastkid71, on Flickr


28,7,12 012 by coastkid71, on Flickr

And Red Arrows display at the yearly airshow ... 


28,7,12 022 by coastkid71, on Flickr


28,7,12 013 by coastkid71, on Flickr


28,7,12 016 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Was a great day, I will upload my pics later!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Alright, finally got it done except drilling rims, 
cause my wallet will not appreciate a screw-up.
Here's lookin for snow.

And once again, Thank's fatbikers, without reading your opinions
and stories, I would not have got the Pug's.
Loving it!:thumbsup:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

pugspano by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Bmike, that IS a great picture :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Coastkid,*

love this shot...with your manor house in the background


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Soybean fields, Schaeffer Farms, Germantown, Maryland:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Food shots*

After seeing this I realized I should have brought my camera with me after my ride from Thursday in the Beach Pic forum. I ate with some friends in a new restaurant a UK immigrant recently opened up north on my side of the pond. Shepard's pie and some fantastic ice cream desert on top of some type of cinnamon bread. At another race I do in the fall, another couple from the UK bake some desserts and sell them at the race. Absolutely fantastic. If I lived in the UK I'd have to ride a fatbike 20 miles every day or else my gut would be bigger than my tires:blush:



coastkid71 said:


> Ritchie (Saltyman) drove 2 hours up from Newcastle for a day on the coast here in East Lothian, S.E. Scotland with myself and Jason...
> 
> 
> 28,7,12 012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Spinner Reyerson out on the Wausau 24 race course last weekend.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

*A fat bike for Fat Bob?*

Finally pulled the trigger... used but new to me! Hasn't arrived, will probably be another 10 days or so... can't wait! Will likely replace the bars with some jones loop bars (alu, budget won't allow ti). Will also have to get handy with the drill to Lighten it up a touch.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

good on ya FB :thumbsup:


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

well played, Bob!


----------



## trent205 (Jun 28, 2010)

these bikes are sweet man! thanks for the pics guys! gorgeous! do they make 29er fat bikes ??? also is it realistic to just swap out the front forks? I would think the rear tire was most important, no? thanks guys


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Natural habitat. White collar tech building, that's where fat bikes should go...

Many kudos to my employer for being friendly to folks not wanting their rides stolen.









Alternate caption: a bike wakes up hung over - _Where am I?..._


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Drew Diller said:


> Natural habitat. White collar tech building, that's where fat bikes should go...
> 
> Many kudos to my employer for being friendly to folks not wanting their rides stolen.
> 
> Alternate caption: a bike wakes up hung over - _Where am I?..._


Bamboo bike with a big fat larry. How cool is that? Very!:thumbsup:


----------



## liverjuice (Aug 3, 2012)

*my neck romancer!*

a couple spring images of my pugsley, currently sporting a set of black floyds, they work great and are quiet compared to the endomorphs but it doesnt take much for anything to puncture them..

..anyone know of some off brand tires, preferably knobby that dont cost the same as a car tire?


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

I run the origin 8 Devist8er version 2 is a good value in my opinion


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Fat Bob...
I put Jones cut H-bars on my necro pug and I love them! I couldn't afford Ti either, after dropping $1500 on a new ride, but if I were a good enough rider to notice that minimal weight difference, I'd probably be team riding a free bike and wouldn't have to worry about money......but alas...
Congrats on the new ride! Love the crap outta my week old pugs!


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

liverjuice said:


> a couple spring images of my pugsley, currently sporting a set of black floyds, they work great and are quiet compared to the endomorphs but it doesnt take much for anything to puncture them..


I know what you mean.:madman:
Tonight i went out on a very short ride (+/-10km) with a friend of mine.
And after blasting down a narrow gravel path we came to a cattle gate and when i lifted my bike i could hear air escaping.
And in the light of my bikelight i could see little plumes of air escaping in the cold night air.
These are punctures 2 and 3 this week !!
last night when i fixed the previous puncture, i turned the Floyd inside out and took a very close look to see if i could see what caused it and found nothing.:skep:
I will repeat this procedure again this night...
(I'm almost thinking about going tubeless)


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Here's some pics from yesterday's ride through the city of Melbourne (Oz).

DJ









*








*








*








*








*








*


----------



## Team Honeybadger (Dec 15, 2011)

*Yep, Devastators for the win - budget friendly $45 a pop also..*



jnl1105 said:


> I run the origin 8 Devist8er version 2 is a good value in my opinion


the devastators are heavy duty - no punctures since April 2012 and my friend and I had several punctures with our Nates which I would think are more puncture resistant than a lot of other fat tire options. The combo of Devastatrors plus a surly tube seems pretty bombproof. Gives a nice ride as well if you are a heavier rider. Myself around 230 now plus a 20 lb fully loaded for bear camelbak. I still want to try out the Husker dus despite some concerns about their long term durability.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Oz*



DavidJohn said:


> Here's some pics from yesterday's ride through the city of Melbourne (Oz).
> 
> DJ
> 
> Nice pics David. I don't recall seeing too many cyclists around downtown Melbourne, was it tough navigating your way through crowds of people, even if you were on the road? When you taking the Moonie out along the GOR? We want to see some beach pics


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Sandy trails along the Crooked River, Harrison ME
Fun fatbiking and good swimming on this hot day, just don't let the deerflies carry you away.


----------



## liverjuice (Aug 3, 2012)

the origin 8 Devist8er sounds like the tires im looking for, ive been googling them but havent had any luck finding any for sale


----------



## OUWxGuesser (May 14, 2011)

Mukluk in the background - hit a puddle full speed and the front wheel found a divot...


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

First day in the Rockies with the Muk. Quick ride at dusk on some paved trails after around Dillon Lake. Earlier ride along the shore saw some bear footprints! Need to take pics...

















Have a week ahead of me and hope to get in some good rides.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

OUWxGuesser said:


> Mukluk in the background - hit a puddle full speed and the front wheel found a divot...


Wow! Funny and awesome at the same time.
Makes crashing look fun.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

OUWxGuesser said:


> Mukluk in the background - hit a puddle full speed and the front wheel found a divot...


Action photo of the year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

thats such a cool stack pic .


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Facebook


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...3093113987059.99790.1840332077&type=1&theater


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

OUWxGuesser said:


> Mukluk in the background - hit a puddle full speed and the front wheel found a divot...


That...is...Awesome!


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Awesome shot! 



OUWxGuesser said:


> Mukluk in the background - hit a puddle full speed and the front wheel found a divot...


----------



## mjduct (Jul 31, 2012)

Fat Bob said:


> Finally pulled the trigger... used but new to me! Hasn't arrived, will probably be another 10 days or so... can't wait! Will likely replace the bars with some jones loop bars (alu, budget won't allow ti). Will also have to get handy with the drill to Lighten it up a touch.


You get that off e-bay? I think I was scoping out that same ad! congrats it had some nice upgrades, King headset etc...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

The full story here


----------



## younox (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

mjduct said:


> You get that off e-bay? I think I was scoping out that same ad! congrats it had some nice upgrades, King headset etc...


That was the one, can't wait to get it on the trail


----------



## liverjuice (Aug 3, 2012)

*round trips*

my necromancer and old town camden make a great team


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

younox said:


>


Rohloff + SON dynohub?
:thumbsup:


----------



## Misha1347 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have never heard of fat bikes, but they look sweet!!


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

liverjuice said:


> my necromancer and old town camden make a great team


Nice! There's more than one way to skin a cat
Hey Smoove, you watchin'?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Misha1347 said:


> I have never heard of fat bikes, but they look sweet!!


nor had i until attending the NAHBS in sacramento,ca hence i'm now onboard.


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

Drew Diller said:


> Rohloff + SON dynohub?
> :thumbsup:


Sharp eye there, Mr. Diller.

Nice bike.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Andy74 said:


> Nice! There's more than one way to skin a cat
> Hey Smoove, you watchin'?


I'm watchin', Andy.
I wanna see the picture of the bike towing the boat.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

From my 50 mile ride Saturday, (30 on gravel and double track back road), with three other fatbikers.


----------



## benswift (Dec 14, 2011)

looking good out there!


----------



## benswift (Dec 14, 2011)

OUWxGuesser said:


> Mukluk in the background - hit a puddle full speed and the front wheel found a divot...


this is just great! do you GoPro all your rides? hope you weren't damaged too badly in the crash.


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^^
Nice Flotilla GT!

Here are a few of my favorite pics from vacation in Colorado last week.


----------



## liverjuice (Aug 3, 2012)

SmooveP said:


> I'm watchin', Andy.
> I wanna see the picture of the bike towing the boat.


the pics i currently have wont upload, im gonna use it this coming weekend and will take a couple different angle pics and try to post them, ill post more pics in my profile too


----------



## liverjuice (Aug 3, 2012)

SmooveP said:


> I'm watchin', Andy.
> I wanna see the picture of the bike towing the boat.


i reside the photo, ive made a few changes since this pic


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

And there you have it folks!
Get the ratty one, and let's go!
Delaware River Ride and Rapid Run!


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Andy74 said:


> And there you have it folks!
> Get the ratty one, and let's go!
> Delaware River Ride and Rapid Run!


If Liverjuice's rig is like a semi, mine would be like a tandem trailer. My 'yak is 17'!


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

Haha!
Plenty of room for your bike!


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

last weekend a friend and i went to the north-east of Belgium to a national park to do some riding.
For this ride i deceided to swap the Floyd's for my nearly unused Endo's
And we had a real good time out there, and for me it was another ride where i realised that i suck big time at climbing...
I really liked the scenery and the fact that there were almost no other people out there.
The ride was cut short by a text message from some friends asking when we were planning on coming back, because they were getting impatient, hungry and wanted to light the bbq.
That's probably the best reason to end the ride and go back.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

This isn't my photo... saw it on the Surly Moonlander facebook page.

Best rim strip(er) ever????










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151757411105601&set=o.164951630254109&type=1&theater


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

duggus said:


> This isn't my photo... saw it on the Surly Moonlander facebook page.
> 
> Best rim strip(er) ever????
> 
> ...


Best use for those stripper flyers they hand out to you in Lost VagueAss.


----------



## nagant (Aug 8, 2012)

*In the Middle Loup River*


----------



## chubbyone (Aug 24, 2011)

Family Ride Mode:


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Got the Husker Du yesterday (traded my Nate) and love this tire lot less rolling resistance then the Nate and is lighter to (1st gen). Not step is to get the rims drilled and plan on going tubeless in the near future.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Tough Day by Johnclimber, on Flickr


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

more words and pictures esta aqui


----------



## younox (Mar 7, 2012)

Now officially inaugurated. Whole story over here. Less bike pics though ..


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

*nice frame, any details?*



jeroen_o said:


> This is just the very first pic of my custom build completed!! No spectacular scenes yet
> 
> Time for testing has begun! More pics will follow soon!


Single speed or IGH? either way, how did you clear the wheel for the belt drive? bb width? offset rear triangle?


----------



## liverjuice (Aug 3, 2012)

round trip down the Shell Rock river, from a public landing to the camp ground in Shell Rock, IA..

..i really wish we would get some more rain


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

More pics from my ride through the city.

DJ


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

4am start from my fatpacking trip, to catch another Scottish sunrise


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Fatbiking in Jim Thorpe, PA. on Saturday.
Rare, beautiful day for mid-August.
Got lost on some super fun rocky singletrack.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

motorman said:


> 4am start from my fatpacking trip, to catch another Scottish sunrise


Gorgeous Shot!


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

SmooveP said:


> Fatbiking in Jim Thorpe, PA. on Saturday.
> Rare, beautiful day for mid-August.
> Got lost on some super fun rocky singletrack.


Awesome! Such a shame that the MBW festival ended, would have been a great FatBike event....


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Fat Bob said:


> Awesome! Such a shame that the MBW festival ended, would have been a great FatBike event....


Yeah! I hit that thing every year from '89 til it ended in '05. This was my first time back to JT since.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

How long's your 'yak and how's that thing steer? I've been thinking about using my multiple POS child carrier trailers to haul my 13.5 or even my 16.5 canoe.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Haulin Driftwood...*

Keep on Truckin... :thumbsup:


FatBob Trailer 007 by coastkid71, on Flickr


FatBob Trailer 009 by coastkid71, on Flickr


FatBob Trailer 008 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Got the Husker Du yesterday (traded my Nate) and love this tire lot less rolling resistance then the Nate and is lighter to (1st gen). Not step is to get the rims drilled and plan on going tubeless in the near future.


Love this fat front, it speaks to me... from orange paint to the camo bar tape. Well done, sir


----------



## liverjuice (Aug 3, 2012)

blockphi said:


> How long's your 'yak and how's that thing steer? I've been thinking about using my multiple POS child carrier trailers to haul my 13.5 or even my 16.5 canoe.


its 12'6", it steers great, i designed my set up to have multiple pivot points which i think help with tighter corners. your sizes are doable depending on their weight. im planning out an over night run for this weekend, fat bike up kayak down!


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

*24 hrs. Rage in the Sage*

Fat bikes decend on the 24 hrs. of Sage in Gunnison Co. 1 open class team, 2 women 3 men, and 2 solo ridders. What a great race! well supported! Put on you bucket list now.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Pugsley visiting Cuyuna Lakes


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

Vincenzo Nibali gave my Pugz a try in Aspen. He wanted to ride it to Beaver Creek but said he needed Speedplays. Davis Phinney later signed the top tube.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

la playa


----------



## willzager (Oct 20, 2011)

Stockli Boy said:


> Vincenzo Nibali gave my Pugz a try in Aspen. He wanted to ride it to Beaver Creek but said he needed Speedplays. Davis Phinney later signed the top tube.


Do you have a parts list? I'm loving that stem and wondering what those fenders are.


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

A couple pics from today... got some more test ride time on singletrack.


----------



## KBS604 (Aug 7, 2012)

Love these bikes. Never seen them before. I want one now!


----------



## jeroen_o (Feb 1, 2012)

bikecycology said:


> Single speed or IGH? either way, how did you clear the wheel for the belt drive? bb width? offset rear triangle?












Here you can find a full story on the bike


----------



## force115 (Jun 22, 2009)

My mukluk:


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

force115 said:


> My mukluk:


Nice color combo. I think I enjoy seeing the different color combinations and configurations on FatBikes almost as much as riding them. Sorta. Well maybe not AS much but it is kind of cool seeing how different people customize them to their tastes. FatBikes are a canvas their owners paint their soul on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Chromehorn said:


> Nice color combo. I think I enjoy seeing the different color combinations and configurations on FatBikes almost as much as riding them. Sorta. Well maybe not AS much but it is kind of cool seeing how different people customize them to their tastes. FatBikes are a canvas their owners paint their soul on.


Indubitably :thumbsup:


----------



## deleteyourselph (Aug 25, 2011)

I just gotta say that I'm drinking Sailor Jerry and enjoying the pics. I post once in a while, but spend a decent amount of time on here. Fat Bikes have really changed the way I see mountain biking in general, and even though I own a Surly, I definitely can buy into the"Adventure Cyclist a-la Salsa". I cannot think of a better way to put a smile on my face when I ride my Pugs. Other than sex with my hot wife. Sorry about the tangent, but hey, enjoy yourselves *****es.


----------



## nagant (Aug 8, 2012)

*On the Middle Loup*

Imagine sitting on the log, drinking a Snapple and catching your breath for the second half of the ride.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

deleteyourselph said:


> I cannot think of a better way to put a smile on my face when I ride my Pugs. *Other than sex with my hot wife.*


Keep in mind, this is a pictures thread. 

If you actually succeed in replying to this taunt, don't do it behind her back because that's creepy.


----------



## _grimm (Mar 10, 2012)

Cruising through the town:










Few more photos on my blog at https://www.valppaus.com


----------



## sxconway (Jan 29, 2004)

Put a Maverick on the Fatback. Rode it today, very sweet. Also got some bar end shifters and Pauls Thumbies on there. Hope the pics come through?

[email protected]


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

on the stand


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

Are you partially sighted? Or did you actually think that 'effect' looks good and brings something to this photo?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ I liked Gomez' pic.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I like that pic, too.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^ I liked Gomez' pic.


Me too!


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

sxconway those shifters are nice , how are to use ?


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

gbs said:


> Are you partially sighted? Or did you actually think that 'effect' looks good and brings something to this photo?


It sounds like somebody needs a hug.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

~gomez~ said:


> It sounds like somebody needs a hug.




I 'm not a real fan of the correlated pic either by the way, such an ugly color that you are hiding it?


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Nothing's impossible said:


> I 'm not a real fan of the correlated pic either by the way, such an ugly color that you are hiding it?


And you found a way to express your opinion without insult. It's a picture in a picture thread. What have you got?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

gbs said:


> Are you partially sighted? Or did you actually think that 'effect' looks good and brings something to this photo?





Nothing's impossible said:


> I 'm not a real fan of the correlated pic either by the way, such an ugly color that you are hiding it?


Tough crowd in here today...as gomez said "put up or shut up".


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

_grimm said:


> Cruising through the town:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo's and nice blog.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

~gomez~ said:


> And you found a way to express your opinion without insult. It's a picture in a picture thread. What have you got?


Well, I thought somebody might offer me a hug as well


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Nothing's impossible said:


> Well, I thought somebody might offer me a hug as well




Not too many hugs on this thread today it seems 

Keep the Pix comming :thumbsup:


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Finally got my Pugsley out of storage and moved into my new house (in approximate order of importance ). Managed a quick spin on the Ridgeway this afternoon.


Devil's Punchbowl by paulfulford, on Flickr


----------



## bicimechanic (Sep 2, 2012)

*The New Bikes are here!!!!*

My first foray into fat bikes. Been reading about them forever. Just built it up now to go ride it! 2012 Pugsley Necro with a few changes. Can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks great....now get it dirty!!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Fall color gravel grinder tour*

Finally, after four weeks of nearly constant rain, a break in the weather. Went for a 40 mile road ride from Nome to Salmon Lake while waiting for the trails to dry out. Crisp fall weather and carpets of tundra fall color made for a picturesque afternoon. With a long winter of fat tire riding looming ahead, I've been running 29er wheels on the fatback lately. Nice to have the lighter wheels on the hills, but I sure miss the versatility of being able to ride anywhere I like with the fat wheels. Only takes 30-40 mins to switch out wheels (swapping cassette and respacing and adjusting brake calipers) but I'm a grab and go kind of guy. For where I live, fatties make the most sense. Kind if wish I'd used the $$$ I spent on the 29er wheels to upgrade eslewhere.


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

veloborealis said:


> Finally, after four weeks of nearly constant rain, a break in the weather. Went for a 40 mile road ride from Nome to Salmon Lake while waiting for the trails to dry out. Crisp fall weather and carpets of tundra fall color made for a picturesque afternoon. With a long winter of fat tire riding looming ahead, I've been running 29er wheels on the fatback lately. Nice to have the lighter wheels on the hills, but I sure miss the versatility of being able to ride anywhere I like with the fat wheels. Only takes 30-40 mins to switch out wheels (swapping cassette and respacing and adjusting brake calipers) but I'm a grab and go kind of guy. For where I live, fatties make the most sense. Kind if wish I'd used the $$$ I spent on the 29er wheels to upgrade eslewhere.


Great post! Sweet photos.

I've been running my 29er wheels lately too, but for singletrack. I've got an alfine on my fat wheels and SS hubs on my 29ers. Same size cog means a quick switch. Pop off the shifter and I'm ready to roll on skinny wheels.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Break time!


----------



## skideeppow (Jul 6, 2004)

Stockli Boy said:


> Vincenzo Nibali gave my Pugz a try in Aspen. He wanted to ride it to Beaver Creek but said he needed Speedplays. Davis Phinney later signed the top tube.


Where did you get the front fender? Just bought a moonlander and need some fenders.
Thanks


----------



## skideeppow (Jul 6, 2004)

Stockli Boy said:


> Vincenzo Nibali gave my Pugz a try in Aspen. He wanted to ride it to Beaver Creek but said he needed Speedplays. Davis Phinney later signed the top tube.


Let me try this again, ,where did you get those fenders? they are sweet.
Thanks


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Last Sunday i took part in the Isle of Man End2End bike race.
72 miles and 44 miles in race mode over 5200ft of hills.
Out of 1689 rides I came in 59th place in a time of 4hr's 10mins 38secs just 52 minutes behind the race winner.


End2End 2012 by Johnclimber, on Flickr


IMG_4169 by Johnclimber, on Flickr


End2End end by Johnclimber, on Flickr

Results
Overall Results

I was aiming for under 4 hours but the route this year was 2 miles longer with another long climb added, plus there was the strongest of head winds trying to blow us back to the start all route long. The winner was 19minutes slower than last year so take that off my time and I've have done it in under my target of 4 hours :madman:

I won't bore you with the details but I also raised £1242 for the Alzheimer's Society here in the UK


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

well mr climber you did fantabulous regardless of time :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

A good result for both reasons John :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Johnclimber said:


> Last Sunday i took part in the Isle of Man End2End bike race.
> 72 miles and 44 miles in race mode over 5200ft of hills.
> Out of 1689 rides I came in 59th place in a time of 4hr's 10mins 38secs just 52 minutes behind the race winner.


My curiosity is peeked due to your efforts and if one could duplicate it on a full squishy or atleast a squishy fork and finish results comparo.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Well done John. 

As always the engine is the important part so kudos for that too. 

As nvphatty mentions, it would be interesting to get a direct comparison between bikes, but seeing as you never get the same conditions day to day, it always comes down to the individuals perception. Mine is that the fatbike advantages come out more in longer events where you're riding without the surplus energy you have in short events. The only time I've raced my fatbike (in a 24 hour) I got a PB in number of laps covered.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> My curiosity is peeked due to your efforts and if one could duplicate it on a full squishy or atleast a squishy fork and finish results comparo.


The only thing I can compare it to was 2010 and 2009 when the event was 2 miles and 1 big climb shorter, when I finished in 3hrs 48mins and 3hrs 36mins. Both times I did it on rigid 29ers with a tail wind, this year was into a massive head wind all route.

This year the winner took 19 mins longer than the old route last year, so If I took say 25 minutes off my time I'd have done it in around 3hrs 45mins on the Fat Bike but I am a bit fitter now than I was before.

So, I'd guess the Fat Bike is about 5% slower, but it was great to look back into the faces of the racers I over took to see them lose the will to live :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome result John ! Get them rims drilled to save a further 1% :thumbsup:


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

@ Johnclimber:

A Manxman always lands on his feet....or his Fatbike!!!

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Spooky Woods*




Midweek cycle 060 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Midweek cycle 059 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's another shot I've been sent of me in action from this weekends Isle of Man End2End race


Flying Fat Bike by Johnclimber, on Flickr


----------



## boogman (May 21, 2012)




----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Fall tundra ride*

Fatties back on. 29er wheels in storage for the winter. Tundra trails today. Beach tomorrow. Snow? Soon enough.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Double post


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

I even made the Manx Independent newspaper this week


Manx Independent 13th September 2012 by Johnclimber, on Flickr

And a shot from this morning's sunrise ride from Crosby, Merseyside of Antony Gormley's Iron Men on my 41 mile ride up to Southport and back


Sunrise by Johnclimber, on Flickr


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

Newborough Sands, Anglesey, Wales





































more here

Flickr: Steve J Makin's Photostream


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Wish I lived closer, looks a great place!


----------



## cheetahtc (Sep 16, 2012)

Damn, these are nice bikes. I am new here, is there a link where they are for sale?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

cheetahtc said:


> Damn, these are nice bikes. I am new here, is there a link where they are for sale?


FAT-BIKE.COM | A Resource for Fans of FatBikes! has a pretty good directory of fat bike manufacturers listed on the lower right side of the page. Some sell direct and some through local bike shops. Go shopping!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

SteveM said:


>


One of the sexiest bikes I've seen in this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

More Here


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

MiniTrail said:


> I love marketing


yummy


----------



## cendres (Nov 4, 2005)

Johnclimber said:


> I even made the Manx Independent newspaper this week


This is very cool. Chapeau!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Looking for snow...*

Snowed on the hills two days ago. Thought I might leave the first fat tracks of the season on a nearby hilltop. Gone already, but traces visible on higher peaks further north. Kind of a gloomy day. Appears to be reflected in my expression, but that's just my face. Winter's knocking. I'm ready.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

~gomez~ said:


> More Here


Not sure if it's because I'm turning into an old fart (or is that past tense already?), or if it's because I have a daughter, but damn those two seem awful young. I guess if you add them together they're a closer fit for me


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Fat Bob said:


> Not sure if it's because I'm turning into an old fart (or is that past tense already?), or if it's because I have a daughter, but damn those two seem awful young. I guess if you add them together they're a closer fit for me


Wife has access to your computer, I guess?


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

SmooveP said:


> Wife has access to your computer, I guess?


Not at all, but their combined age (39?) still makes them younger than me... told you... old fart here. Besides if the wife had access to the PC, she'd see all the bike stuff I buy...


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

veloborealis said:


> Snowed on the hills two days ago. Thought I might leave the first fat tracks of the season on a nearby hilltop. Gone already, but traces visible on higher peaks further north. Kind of a gloomy day. Appears to be reflected in my expression, but that's just my face. Winter's knocking. I'm ready.


great shots, I like the overcast "gloomy" setting... at least you don't have to wear sun screen!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Im 39 and would keep them just the way they are..... both of them


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Bagel run on my day off. Pretty sure I've finally figured out my setup...for now


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Im 39 and would keep them just the way they are..... both of them


c-mon mate share....


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Getting the Pugs ready for a little adventure....


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Where ya headed FB, or is the suspense intentional?


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

veloborealis said:


> Where ya headed FB, or is the suspense intentional?


Just a little s24o, did a shake down to see how the new bars & GPS mount work... mixed surfaces and no issues... well, except that the pad hung up on the brake levers, but that is being corrected.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

local bushwacking


----------



## SupremeDork (Jun 17, 2011)

Two days ago at Snowpeak Cabin in the Colville National Forest, Washington State. The Pacific Northwest Trail goes by it.

I had to strap on my fancy boy city slicker panniers. They were for beer and wine and chips ahoys, so In other words, LEGIT. I'm lucky they didn't disintegrate. We stayed one night in the cabin.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

welllll, not strictly speaking FAT.
but worth a mention I think, if only because it needs to be made by SOMEFREAKINGBODY


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

~gomez~ said:


> local bushwacking


A few of those stuck my (gloved) fingers together while riding home, a weird "what's wrong with my fingers" moment before i realized burdocks were to blame.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Technically snow biking*

Snow on the ground today but not enough to leave a proper track. When the clouds parted, there was significant accumulation at higher elevations.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

byknuts said:


> welllll, not strictly speaking FAT.
> but worth a mention I think, if only because it needs to be made by SOMEFREAKINGBODY


What are you trying to accomplish, is that being done to widen the chain stays?


----------



## captbuck (Sep 24, 2012)

my necro pugs, aka Black Bart Senior

notice the rear bolt on shimano hub!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

jnl1105 said:


> What are you trying to accomplish, is that being done to widen the chain stays?


big bolt.

(yes the stays're being widened, but that's not the point)


----------



## TheOuvs (Jan 10, 2011)

*My New FatBack Ride*

My new fat bike ride, this was built by my good friend who unfortunately died from a massive heart attack in July while pre-riding a race coarse. He never got to ride this bike as I put the finishing touched on it just last week. I bought it from his family as the perfect memory to our friendship. Rest In Peace my Friend!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

TheOuvs said:


> My new fat bike ride, this was built by my good friend who unfortunately died from a massive heart attack in July while pre-riding a race coarse. He never got to ride this bike as I put the finishing touched on it just last week. I bought it from his family as the perfect memory to our friendship. Rest In Peace my Friend!


ack thats a tough one. I suspect you'll do him mighty proud. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnwest (Aug 18, 2011)

*One from Sunny Aus*

At the end of 7 Mile beach, Lennox Head, I guess that makes a 14 mile return trip


----------



## eredinger (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like a nice afternoon ride :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Beachcombing after the big storm...*

More pics on the Beach Riding Thread 


Beachcombing, Belhaven Bay, 27,9,12 007 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Beachcombing, Belhaven Bay, 27,9,12 008 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Float...

Beachcombing, Belhaven Bay, 27,9,12 010 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Beachcombing, Belhaven Bay, 27,9,12 029 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Julio's Northpaw


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*(Fat)Rider on the storm*

Moody cusp of winter pics from Nome AK.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Semi - fat family transportation :thumbsup:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

dear whoevers, fat bikes go places, but they don't fit on planes.
make this.
this has completely negated the reason for a krampus in my books.
hope to go to paint in the next couple, may be riding a gazzi'd travelbike by saturday.


----------



## Jstews (Oct 29, 2011)

How does that negate the need for a Krampus..? Gazzi's on marge's?


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Morning fatbike ride by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

byknuts said:


> dear whoevers, fat bikes go places, but they don't fit on planes.
> make this.
> this has completely negated the reason for a krampus in my books.
> hope to go to paint in the next couple, may be riding a gazzi'd travelbike by saturday.


not many bikes do fit on planes unless they are of the foldup /travel variety so i seriously doubt this will negate the KRAMPus anytime soon.


----------



## mathamoz (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello All! This is my first post, but I've been trolling around for quite some time drooling over fat bike adventures and picking up useful bits of info.

I figured I'd say hello and share a "bike leaning on object" pic of my new ride. Picked it up a couple days ago and I'm loving every minute of it! Super eager to get out and do a proper ride on it soon!


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

mathamoz said:


> Hello All! This is my first post, but I've been trolling around for quite some time drooling over fat bike adventures and picking up useful bits of info.
> 
> I figured I'd say hello and share a "bike leaning on object" pic of my new ride. Picked it up a couple days ago and I'm loving every minute of it! Super eager to get out and do a proper ride on it soon!


Love the orange!


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

^^Ditto^^


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Fat Bob said:


> Love the orange!


me toos :thumbsup:


----------



## nagant (Aug 8, 2012)

You'll smile every time you ride it.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> not many bikes do fit on planes unless they are of the foldup /travel variety so i seriously doubt this will negate the KRAMPus anytime soon.


maybe not for you, but i DID say "in my books"
i was looking at a krampus, but kept waffling since most dealers here seemed to feel slighted by surly's insistence on not taking Canadian pre-orders so they can hold product back for their US dealers.

occured to me to spend my money getting a frame i already owned turned into both a fat and a travelbike instead. 
turned out cheaper too! and I get to use everything I already own...
ox plat front triangle anyways! nyaaah!

and I stand by my assertion: these things by their very nature can go anywhere. therefore they're the perfect bike to take to lands unknown. 
many of those lands are unattainable to most of us except by first taking a flight.
so someone should make a travel version.
unassailable logic!

I'm thinking purple metalflake, already have lime green spank wheels, white carbon fork...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

byknuts said:


> maybe not for you, but i DID say "in my books"
> i was looking at a krampus, but kept waffling since most dealers here seemed to feel slighted by surly's insistence on not taking Canadian pre-orders so they can hold product back for their US dealers.
> 
> occured to me to spend my money getting a frame i already owned turned into both a fat and a travelbike instead.
> ...


You'd really want bikefriday to make a folding fattie then.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

happy peddlin


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

byknuts said:


> maybe not for you, but i DID say "in my books"
> i was looking at a krampus, but kept waffling since most dealers here seemed to feel slighted by surly's insistence on not taking Canadian pre-orders so they can hold product back for their US dealers.
> 
> occured to me to spend my money getting a frame i already owned turned into both a fat and a travelbike instead.
> ...


yeeeeeeeeehaw take flight and write that book.


----------



## croatian_bear (Nov 10, 2011)

You will not contain The Resistance. Strengthen the Resistance by "Liking" The Croatian Bear on Facebook (400 by 11/3) and automatically be registered to win one of 5 awesome prize packages!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Pisshhhhhh...

Weapons? My big honkin 47"WB, 40lb Humvee is my weapon. THAT'S what I'm likin there _Scooter_. Nuthin gettin in our way.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

TrailMaker said:


> Pisshhhhhh...
> 
> Weapons? My big honkin 47"WB, *40lb Humvee *is my weapon. THAT'S what I'm likin there _Scooter_. Nuthin gettin in our way.


Your frame has cost me three weeks of thinking, and a bit of brazing practice :thumbsup:

About time to build a jig, and get with it


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

byknuts said:


> dear whoevers, fat bikes go places, but they don't fit on planes.
> make this...


I want one like that.

Then I could have taken a fatbike to Oz with me and now be happily bimbling along miles of deserted tropical beaches. Instead I'm suffering with a skinny tyre bike.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

First ride for the new orange crush 9:Zero:7


----------



## shaivism (Sep 27, 2012)

great bikes.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

~gomez~ said:


> First ride for the new orange crush 9:Zero:7


Excellent!


----------



## mattdokken (Oct 16, 2012)

Genius!!


----------



## mattdokken (Oct 16, 2012)

how do you like those bar mitts?


----------



## swimbikerun2945 (Oct 10, 2012)

From my username you can guess that I am from the world of very skinny tyres.........

A convert to the fat bike (which is now 1week old) can you confirm that I post pics of my new beast Louise (doesn't mean all Louise's are beasts, just mine!) on this thread.....

This is my first post so be gentle with me......


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

You need 10 posts, before you can start posting pictures...I think.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

swimbikerun2945 said:


> From my username you can guess that I am from the world of very skinny tyres.........
> 
> A convert to the fat bike (which is now 1week old) can you confirm that I post pics of my new beast Louise (doesn't mean all Louise's are beasts, just mine!) on this thread.....
> 
> This is my first post so be gentle with me......


You can get your 10 post by posting them in one of the useless threads in this subforum : test forum - Mtbr Forums


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Wow*



mathamoz said:


> Hello All! This is my first post, but I've been trolling around for quite some time drooling over fat bike adventures and picking up useful bits of info.
> 
> I figured I'd say hello and share a "bike leaning on object" pic of my new ride. Picked it up a couple days ago and I'm loving every minute of it! Super eager to get out and do a proper ride on it soon!


Throw some drop bars on that and count me in!
Nice work!


----------



## swimbikerun2945 (Oct 10, 2012)

•Left to themselves, things tend to go from bad to worse


----------



## swimbikerun2945 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok, so here goes, I have my 10 posts lets see what louise looks like.......
Fresh out of the shop.... Reflectors and all.......... Needs a bit of love and a good thrashing.........


----------



## swimbikerun2945 (Oct 10, 2012)

Bling added, well sort off, gone for the black and red.... Hope you all like..........


----------



## swimbikerun2945 (Oct 10, 2012)

No bling added wrong picture durrrrrrr


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

oh my those reflectors are the bomb can we get some too :lol:


----------



## swimbikerun2945 (Oct 10, 2012)

bling now added on this pic......


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

The red accents are a nice touch :thumbsup: have you completed the shifter & brake cable routing yet as something looks amiss!


----------



## swimbikerun2945 (Oct 10, 2012)

So heres the thing... This is actually here second outing... the first ended in diaster....... 6 miles out (10km to the converted) and a rear puncture...... ans within 10m a front puncture, what entailed was a long walk back.... Ok a slight white lie, a call on the mobile and a work pal came an met me...... 

Flap on which tubes to put in as spares (last thing i expected was a flat (or 2)... On this forum and I was away... 2 x 26 x 3.0 filled with stans... and Im away,,,.... makes the handling a bit fun but its all about riding right.............

More pics to follow... if your all intrested........


----------



## swimbikerun2945 (Oct 10, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: How many of you turned your computer to the side to look at that>>>>


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

That's just that new sideways trail... fatbikes can ride it no prob : )


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

See, Endo's can stick on offcamber sections!


----------



## Johnsgotapugsley (Jan 5, 2012)

swimbikerun2945 said:


> bling now added on this pic......


drill your rims:yesnod:


----------



## Johnsgotapugsley (Jan 5, 2012)

just finished my fenders


----------



## rumblestrip (Aug 14, 2012)

Does this red dirt make my tires look fat?


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

rumblestrip said:


> Does this red dirt make my tires look fat?
> View attachment 731133


I can't get over how massive Bud and Lou are! Wow!


----------



## swimbikerun2945 (Oct 10, 2012)

The long bridge to knowhere...........


----------



## bjfalken (Sep 1, 2012)

ahhh, lou you seem so far away!!! this is going to be a long winter waiting to get my moonlander!!!


----------



## swimbikerun2945 (Oct 10, 2012)

Do my tires look fat...........

I am loving riding this....... Best fun ever........................................................


----------



## swimbikerun2945 (Oct 10, 2012)

And to thinkIwas going to wait and get a Kampus......Never.... This is where the fun is...........

Tomorrow Louise and me shall be thrashing ourselves to death on the trails....... Nothing special just some bonding time over 4 hours or so.............


----------



## swimbikerun2945 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wish i had the confidence to drill the rimmmmms.........


----------



## MrClean (Jul 8, 2004)

You don't have to drill...


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

rumblestrip said:


> Does this red dirt make my tires look fat?
> View attachment 731133


just a little bit. Cuyuna trails I presume.... :thumbsup:


----------



## mattdokken (Oct 16, 2012)

nice set up


----------



## rumblestrip (Aug 14, 2012)

kalbo said:


> just a little bit. Cuyuna trails I presume.... :thumbsup:


Ya you betcha! The red tires are becoming a pretty well known phenomena around here. People see the tires as go "oh hey you must have just been up at Cuyuna huh? sweet!


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

MrClean said:


> You don't have to drill...


Talent LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

bikeabuser said:


> Talent LOL


if it were only true then talent would apply


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

MrClean said:


> You don't have to drill...


I think we have the same calender


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

MrClean said:


> You don't have to drill...


Amateur! A real craftsman does it with the tyre and tube still on.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

A little damp and muddy, but still beautiful.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

Brand new. A bit too clean me thinks!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

nlongfx said:


> a little damp and muddy, but still beautiful.


 cvsp?


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

TrailMaker said:


> cvsp?


Hickory Ridge trails near the Chippewa Moraine State Recreation Area.


----------



## Lars Thomsen (Jul 28, 2011)

*My Muddy Mooney with Mudguards.*

My Mooney in the forest, second time.














I could really use a pair of Bud/Lou 







It's a bit muddy this time of the year


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Playing around with Tempera Paint.


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

sryanak said:


> See, Endo's can stick on offcamber sections!


:lol:

Good one!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Guided tour for new fatbiker*

Not often one gets to give a guided tour to a new fatbike owner. I stopped in a LBS today to retrieve a borrowed item on my way to a ride, and Chris, the guy on the far left just purchased his new Mukluk. A bit out of time for where he planned on riding I invited him and his girlfriend to join me on my ride at a trail nearby. He was incredibly happy with his new toy, and the Nates really had him stoked with how well they performed. I'm thinking he will not get much use out of his other bike now.  After we were done, another fatbiker on the right showed up.


----------



## J-A-J (May 26, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

2 Fatties and possibly a Fiat by Johnclimber, on Flickr


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Johnclimber said:


> 2 Fatties and possibly a Fiat by Johnclimber, on Flickr


You can just imagine the consternation as the tide came in....

Rust in Peace.


----------



## Bugeye (May 25, 2004)

^ that right there is a Fat Bike Calendar-worthy picture......Awesome!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A most desirable address....


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

mtbxplorer said:


> A most desirable address....


Starksboro?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Yep! I was just going by though, I'm in Barre Town.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Fat Bob said:


> Starksboro?


You in VT too?
Hoping to get some group snow rides going this winter. Old Spokes Home is game on as a sponsor / coordination point.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

bmike said:


> You in VT too?
> Hoping to get some group snow rides going this winter. Old Spokes Home is game on as a sponsor / coordination point.


Nope, wife won't live any further north than MD, but I used to visit the lakes every summer. Love that part of the country.


----------



## VTFargo (Oct 12, 2009)

*VT Fat Ride*



bmike said:


> You in VT too?
> Hoping to get some group snow rides going this winter. Old Spokes Home is game on as a sponsor / coordination point.


Bmike, picked up a Moonlander last Feb.and had a bunch of great rides. I work 2 blocks from Old Spokes,. Would be great to ride fat with some others


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

bmike said:


> You in VT too?
> Hoping to get some group snow rides going this winter. Old Spokes Home is game on as a sponsor / coordination point.


I think Kingdom Trails collected emails at the snowbike event last year, I wonder if they could share it? BurkeVT (mtbr name) is up there and might be able to find out.


----------



## Bugeye (May 25, 2004)

Johnclimber said:


> 2 Fatties and possibly a Fiat by Johnclimber, on Flickr


My guess is an early 60's Ford Taunus...looks like it's a right-hand drive too...I assume that pic was somewhere in Oz or UK?

Amazing pictures of Ford Taunus 20 M. Photo 4. Www.autogush.com


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

First snow came yesterday. I was not overly happy as in here snow usually means wet and cold slush. Then again, I was not grief-stricken either


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

kyttyra said:


> First snow came yesterday. I was not overly happy as in here snow usually means wet and cold slush. Then again, I was not grief-stricken either


if not for the black bits, I wouldn't even know there was a bike there...


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

kyttyra said:


> First snow came yesterday. I was not overly happy as in here snow usually means wet and cold slush. Then again, I was not grief-stricken either


We were not lucky enough to get the snow yesterday. :sad: It snowed in Minnesota, but when it hit the Wisconsin border, it all disappeared and all we got was a bunch of rain.


----------



## brh03 (Oct 1, 2009)

Beautiful! I am excited for you right now! And jealous...


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Just did my first snowy ride of this season. Mud and Snow mix. After ridding trails all summer I almost forgot how fun these are in the snow!


----------



## Bugeye (May 25, 2004)

^^^ nice!! You lucky Rocky Mountain folks!!


----------



## bart.taylor.sucks (Oct 1, 2012)

Just south of Breckenridge, CO in the Indiana Creek drainage today.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Yesterday....


----------



## Olefin (Nov 10, 2009)

*Simpson Desert Challenge 2012*

The serious side of racing FAT!










My Simpson Desert 2012 race report is here:-

Letter From Australia: Listen to the wind blow, watch the sun rise


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Poor number 9!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice pice Olefin !

I hope to do it in the next couple of years, im confident on the riding side..... as confident as anyone signing up 

Its the logistics of getting someone else to take 10 days off and support me across the desert, ive got the 4wd and all the gear, just drive, setup and feed me


----------



## russmu66 (Nov 11, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> Nice pice Olefin !
> 
> I hope to do it in the next couple of years, im confident on the riding side..... as confident as anyone signing up
> 
> Its the logistics of getting someone else to take 10 days off and support me across the desert, ive got the 4wd and all the gear, just drive, setup and feed me


Let me know when you're thinking about doing it. Perhaps we could team up and share a support crew. This race is on my to do list before I turn 50 in a few years.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Russ we need a UniMog, there's 2 more of my regular riding mates here in Adelaide that want to do it too..... problem is we all want to ride and support vehicle/s for 3 or 4 riders and gear means 2 nice guys not riding.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Congratulations Olefin!

And great report - thanks!


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

ozzybmx said:


> Russ we need a UniMog, there's 2 more of my regular riding mates here in Adelaide that want to do it too..... problem is we all want to ride and support vehicle/s for 3 or 4 riders and gear means 2 nice guys not riding.


Isn't a Unimog like the fat bike of 4x4's? I think Surly should make one...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Olefin, read your write up. It's great - makes it sound simple. Brilliant effort.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

VTFargo said:


> Bmike, picked up a Moonlander last Feb.and had a bunch of great rides. I work 2 blocks from Old Spokes,. Would be great to ride fat with some others


VT fatbikers, I'm meeting with Glen and Harris at Old Spokes this week to put together some fat bike ride ideas, both local to BTV and a bit further afield.

Intervale, Plainfield area, Little River, Camels Hump area and GMNF are on the list.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Fat Bob said:


> Isn't a Unimog like the fat bike of 4x4's? I think Surly should make one...


Its a FAT TANDEM, can go most places a 4x4 can go, just a lil bit on the heavy side, but can carry all the gear, bikes, water, food for about a squillion riders with 1 driver. He might be busy but we'll reward him well


----------



## Surlynot (Jun 20, 2011)

Morning Mist.


----------



## russmu66 (Nov 11, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> Russ we need a UniMog, there's 2 more of my regular riding mates here in Adelaide that want to do it too..... problem is we all want to ride and support vehicle/s for 3 or 4 riders and gear means 2 nice guys not riding.


Maybe we could do it staggered over 2 years... where 2 of us take a turn 1 year to crew for the others and then vise versa. I'd be happy to crew 1 year.
Cheers Murray


----------



## eredinger (Apr 16, 2009)

*Nice Suday ride*

Nice ride yesterday around Folsom Lake. Trail was nice after last week's rain and lots of people on the trail.


----------



## Olefin (Nov 10, 2009)

*Support Crews*



russmu66 said:


> Let me know when you're thinking about doing it. Perhaps we could team up and share a support crew. This race is on my to do list before I turn 50 in a few years.


Crews are not normally a problem. The race has ties with a number of 4WD clubs - this is what they enjoy.

I've had 2 cars in the past though most have 1 each. Riders usually pair up so one car can go forward and one can stay back in the rear convoy. I'm not sure 2 riders and 1 car would fit. Water alone is a real weight.


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Surlynot (Jun 20, 2011)

I lIke the effect on the last of those four shots.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

on tour


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

~gomez~ said:


> on tour


Sweet! Love the B&W... makes me want to go on an adventure!... is it an optical illusion, or is your sling missing something


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Fat Bob said:


> Sweet! Love the B&W... makes me want to go on an adventure!... is it an optical illusion, or is your sling missing something


I'm only half loaded at this point


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Guiness in the rain by Johnclimber, on Flickr

Tonights ride


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

^^ Very nice pic !!^^


----------



## easterntide (Sep 1, 2012)

Johnclimber said:


> Guiness in the rain by Johnclimber, on Flickr
> 
> Tonights ride


Just plain Proper. well done!


----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

*South Dakota Badlands Riding*

Miles and miles of cactus crunching, dirt, rocks, and clay formations. (closed to motorized vehicles) Fall is the best season by far - dry conditions and cooler temps. Slime is your friend.


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Geraldv9 said:


> Miles and miles of cactus crunching, dirt, rocks, and clay formations. (closed to motorized vehicles) Fall is the best season by far - dry conditions and cooler temps. Slime is your friend.


I didn't know that you could ride there! That would be an awesome ride for sure. I've done some basic hiking in that area but no biking. Guess I now have another destination to visit and ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

To: Chromehorn, Maybe I should have specified that this is not in the Badlands National Park proper, but the areas surrounding, to include Buffalo Gap National Grasslands. These pics were taken 12 miles east of Fairburn. The National Park does not allow bikes, other than on the roads. Sorry


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

*New toy*

Finally got my Mukluk built. I've been (im)patiently waiting on backordered parts since June. Don't get me started on Canadian distributor woes...

At any rate it was well worth the wait. Friday I got to ride it in 5cm of nice fresh snow. Saturday me and a buddy drove a few hours to find some sand.


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

Shimek Forest Fat Bike Fest- Farmington, IA. Lick Creek ---> DesMoines River.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

WOW a group fat gathering is very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

BobShort said:


> Finally got my Mukluk built. I've been (im)patiently waiting on backordered parts since June. Don't get me started on Canadian distributor woes...
> 
> At any rate it was well worth the wait. Friday I got to ride it in 5cm of nice fresh snow. Saturday me and a buddy drove a few hours to find some sand.


Looks like a great ride!


----------



## Ol' Grey Pug (Jan 18, 2010)

Picked up my new NeckRo on halloween:devil: and hit the trails this past wknd with a few fat friends.


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

ps....my dog is not taking a poo next to my du's!!!


----------



## SJJ28 (Oct 23, 2012)

SWEET pic!!!!! ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

smthgfshy said:


> View attachment 735907


Makes me want to bark! Great shot!


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

My wifey also likes fat!


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

smthgfshy, four posts up would have still been riding if he had one of these bad boys on the front and back.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

smthgfshy said:


> View attachment 735907


Husky taking a poo next to a set of Hüsker Düs!!! :lol::shocked:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Heres some from this mornings ride.


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

Enjoying the evening commute today:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

Toni Lund said:


> Enjoying the evening commute today:


dang it's 8:40am here where the heck are ya?


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

nvphatty said:


> dang it's 8:40am here where the heck are ya?


In Finland.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Toni Lund said:


> In Finland.


Kippis!


----------



## Renntag (Nov 21, 2011)

These bikes are just awesome !


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Toni Lund said:


> Enjoying the evening commute today:


Great shot, Toni... snow anytime soon?


----------



## SJJ28 (Oct 23, 2012)

20 more miles on the Moonie today... didnt want to leave the lake, it was SO nice!!!

I'm jealous of those with snow and mountains, but for living in suburban Chicago, the ability to ride single track, gravel path, cobblestone street, & beach all on my 20 mile ride from my house is awesome!


----------



## Supermastic (Nov 25, 2009)

*Nice day in Fontainebleau Forest*

just a pic of a nice site in France !


----------



## Surlynot (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Surlynot said:


>


hey man - nice shot!


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

More commuting bliss:


----------



## willzager (Oct 20, 2011)

Surlynot said:


>


It's like an artsy-mud paint job. I like it.


----------



## rumblestrip (Aug 14, 2012)

Finally an inch or 2 of the white stuff for the morning commute!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

rumblestrip said:


> Finally an inch of 2 of the white for the morning commute!
> 
> View attachment 736990


How do Bud & Lou handle snow?


----------



## rumblestrip (Aug 14, 2012)

~gomez~ said:


> How do Bud & Lou handle snow?


At the moment it's Lou on the back and a BFL on the front, so not really much of a test. The snow was a surprise this morning. I was really pumped, it sure made the Monday morning commute fun. The Moonie handles 2" of fresh pow on any tires without even noticing, It doesn't even slow it down.


----------



## willzager (Oct 20, 2011)

rumblestrip said:


> At the moment it's Lou on the back and a BFL on the front, so not really much of a test. The snow was a surprise this morning. I was really pumped, it sure made the Monday morning commute fun. The Moonie handles 2" of fresh pow on any tires without even noticing, It doesn't even slow it down.


I was smiling the whole way into work today. The thin layer of snow was slippery with large marges and larry's but was still a blast!


----------



## Allthatjazz (Oct 28, 2012)

*Pugs in Ireland*

My car: " Get this flippin' monster bike of my back..... will ya ?"


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Ape Canyon to Windy Ridge to Smith Creek loop on November 10, 2012 

The snow started after we cleared the Plains of Abraham but was there on the last leg 

25 miles and 4500' climbing - not bad for a days ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Wildfire*

Swapped out the handlebars, stem, and put some new Knards on my old Wildfire and went for a ride on some new sections of technical singletrack yesterday.


----------



## Floryjg (Oct 8, 2012)

Lars Thomsen said:


> My Mooney in the forest, second time.
> View attachment 731771
> 
> View attachment 731772
> ...


I want these fenders. What UFO fender model are these? What mounting hardware did you use?


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)

New bike. Breaking it in.


----------



## Lars Thomsen (Jul 28, 2011)

Floryjg said:


> I want these fenders. What UFO fender model are these? What mounting hardware did you use?


I'd order 2set of UFO Universal Trials Fender Mudguard - Rear - White from TYTrials
But got a front and rear instead :thumbsup:
&#8230;I didn't know they had a front UFO fender 

From an earlier thread:


Lars Thomsen said:


> The fenders are...Front' from 'TYTrials.co.uk'
> ...
> The aluminium stays are GB stainless fenders Ø 60 (219TRI1/60) cut into 2,
> 'bent into submission'
> ...


And I've used a 'Fixing Bracket' from a Brompthon rear fender (http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/brompton-rear-mudguard-blade-flap-l-version-qmgbl-rl-prod4104/) to attach the fender to the Rear Rack.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

My first ride with a fat bike, 18 miles on a local trail. I absolutely love this thing! People kept asking "what is that?". Definitely a head turner!


----------



## hummbusa (Jun 11, 2012)

Down on the river....


----------



## Floryjg (Oct 8, 2012)

Lars Thomsen said:


> I'd order 2set of UFO Universal Trials Fender Mudguard - Rear - White
> But got a front and rear instead :thumbsup:
> &#8230;I didn't know they had a front UFO fender
> 
> Why would you recommend two rears instead of a front rear combo?


----------



## Lars Thomsen (Jul 28, 2011)

Floryjg said:


> Lars Thomsen said:
> 
> 
> > I'd order 2set of UFO Universal Trials Fender Mudguard - Rear - White
> ...


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

^^^ brrrrrrrr got me teeth chatterin just lookin at that.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

A Jones and a Black Sheep at a group ride today. Yes the guy in the rear is doing yet another casual one handed track stand. Sometimes wonder if he traded his soul for an unfair sense of balance.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

fat-bike date - (view on black)


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

~gomez~ said:


> fat-bike date


What fork is on the 9:zero:7?


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

impalapower said:


> What fork is on the 9:zero:7?


Carver O'Beast Carbon


----------



## circu (May 15, 2012)

Wow fantastic fork


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

today, mine went here-


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Drew Diller said:


> A Jones and a Black Sheep at a group ride today. Yes the guy in the rear is doing yet another casual one handed track stand. Sometimes wonder if he traded his soul for an unfair sense of balance.
> 
> View attachment 738274


You sure he isn't holding onto the thule.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Was hot yesterday at 37deg so i hit the beach and dune trails where there was a beautiful sea breeze.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice one Ozzy. Only got to 29 here in Melb yesterday.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Just got my FatBack! 
Now once it stops raining and starts snowing I can get it out of the garage...


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

~gomez~ said:


> fat-bike date - (view on black)


Totally dig this shot, gomez. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

ozzybmx said:


> Was hot yesterday at 37deg so i hit the beach and dune trails where there was a beautiful sea breeze.


It was 37 here today, too. Fahrenheit. 

Great pics, man. Thanks for the stoke. :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

I was wondering what kind of a ramp or landing the wooden thing was until I saw the last pic ;-)


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice pics David, but I'll be buggered if I recognize the location as anywhere in Vic. Got me stuffed. Hint?

I was tempted to say Anglesea, but I'm having second thoughts.:skep:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Riding looks awesome there ! No new tyres fitted ?

Stevob its not in Vic, but not too far out of it either


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Stevob said:


> Nice pics David, but I'll be buggered if I recognize the location as anywhere in Vic. Got me stuffed. Hint?
> 
> I was tempted to say Anglesea, but I'm having second thoughts.:skep:


Ha.. It's Merimbula.. Southern NSW coast.. I have my new Bud and Lou's with me so after a couple of days of long rides on the beach I'll swap tires and see what's best on the sand.. I'm here for a week.. Lots of good riding for sure.. I saw a whale broach right in front of me while looking out from that wooden deck chair thingie.. 

DJ


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lacey-Keosauqua State Park- Keosauqua, IA. The large creeks are all dried up and prime for riding the fatty. After all, Fat Bike don't give a sh*t.


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

grabed the last sunbeams of autumn...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

DavidJohn said:


> Ha.. It's Merimbula.. Southern NSW coast.. I have my new Bud and Lou's with me so after a couple of days of long rides on the beach I'll swap tires and see what's best on the sand.. I'm here for a week.. Lots of good riding for sure.. I saw a whale broach right in front of me while looking out from that wooden deck chair thingie..
> 
> DJ


I see...lol...that area did go through my mind, and in reflection, the direction of the shadows on that deck chair should have given it away as not being in anywhere Vic .

Enjoy the holiday! Lucky [email protected]


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Back on the dirt today.


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

A few favorites from late summer and fall. More here.


----------



## VTPossum (Nov 20, 2008)

Those are some nice shots! Really dig those last two.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Raul34 said:


> Lacey-Keosauqua State Park- Keosauqua, IA. The large creeks are all dried up and prime for riding the fatty. After all, Fat Bike don't give a sh*t.


Great photos Raul! Did you take those on Sunday? Saturday watching you motor through the river beds made me impatient for my Mukluk although the El Mar did better than I thought . Next time you are around we should go over to my friends land and check it out , it's got a creek and a lot of potential for trails. but who needs trails with a fattie!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

A few random snaps from the last couple of weeks...


----------



## Bugeye (May 25, 2004)

*North Shore of LI*

Have pics and a vid of our FAT day ride in a separate thread, but here's a still shot of the Muk on the North Shore of Long Island, NY


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

BobShort said:


> A few random snaps from the last couple of weeks...


Is that your grooming packing sled? We just snowshoe trails in, after a fresh dump of snow - that looks like it would work pretty nice. I bet my Berner could pull that around!


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

~gomez~ said:


> Is that your grooming packing sled? We just snowshoe trails in, after a fresh dump of snow - that looks like it would work pretty nice. I bet my Berner could pull that around!


Ya. I wanted to get the trails worked in faster so I built the "sledge". It helped a bit but wasn't quite as effective as I hoped. It sort of packs in the top few inches into a crust that breaks when you ride it. And it's brutal to pull. 2hr of draging it around through deep snow and up and down hills and I was well and truely knackered. On the upside it makes the trail look really pretty and other user's tend to follow it's path.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

Did some river shore riding today.


----------



## Merdoff (Jul 1, 2005)

1st snowfall of the winter season in Ontario, Canada


----------



## bprsnt (Jul 23, 2008)

*Awesome River Bottoms Ride Saturday*

Minnesota River Bloomington MN 
There were 25+ riders
Steam crossing.
Wish I had more pics


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

FTMN said:


> A few favorites from late summer and fall. More here.


Fat tire essence! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Couple days ago...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Recon for this Saturday's Global Group Ride


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

~gomez~ said:


> <a
> Recon for this Saturday's Global Group Ride


by chance is that a F A T tree?? if so try and hang 3 from it on Sat's ride.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

~gomez~ said:


> recon for this saturday's global group ride


I don't have a fatbike, but I could show up in this


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

Sand Lk on the NCT North







of Mancelona


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

impalapower said:


> I don't have a fatbike, but I could show up in this
> 
> View attachment 740950


I had the same idea...
But i can't find my keys


----------



## Maxilainen (Feb 20, 2011)

First snow winter 2012 in south germany (average mountain called "Schwäbische Alb")!
And first ride on snow conditions with my Carver, i have assembled late summer.
Great!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Rabies010 said:


> I had the same idea...
> But i can't find my keys












was looking for my photo of it, but it was easier to image search it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Rabies010 said:


> I had the same idea...
> But i can't find my keys


Ya, but I see a bike at the bottom of the picture you could ride. That is, if the car hasn't fallen on it yet.


----------



## Morej (Oct 18, 2011)

*Sunshiny day.....*

Lovers Key - Fort Myers


----------



## bobkorn (Dec 6, 2011)

*Pugsley on Cape Cod*

Set up a web page for my Pugsley in the Park and Pugsley at the Beach photos. Thanks for looking.

Pugsley At The Beach & In The Park


----------



## garysol1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Took mine food shopping yesterday....








Then went and played on some trails in the Black River Valley


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*A day off work*

Had the day off work, headed out to a nearby trail. After rinding the trail, I explored more of the park in some wide open fields around a paved trail. Found some old abandoned farm items.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Dunno if this one already made it to this thread, but I spotted it in the streets of San Francisco maybe end of october.
Was built by Pedal Revolution I think.


----------



## mtnbikerx (Jan 30, 2004)

Don't see any cheezburgers p


----------



## Crafft (Mar 31, 2012)

*Moonlanders first snow !!*


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cool pics !

Step of carefully and walk back out of frame along the tyre tracks.... that will get us thinking


----------



## Crafft (Mar 31, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Cool pics !
> 
> Step of carefully and walk back out of frame along the tyre tracks.... that will get us thinking


Thanx....."Would be a giant leap for me and a small step for....." you know the drill


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

From a recent desert tour.


----------



## Alex.C (May 15, 2010)

Went out for a ride to watch the avalanche control today:










(Canmore, AB)


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Alex.C said:


> Went out for a ride to watch the avalanche control today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Avalanch, Fat-Man!

Great Shot!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

beautiful :rockon: ( an acquaintance of mine lives in Canmore)


----------



## thirstywork (Dec 24, 2006)

Took my stainless steel Fatback out Tuesday.


----------



## jpettit (Dec 22, 2011)

*Calgary*

Some shots around Calgary a few days ago.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

I was heading out for a tuesday night ride.


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Alex great pics buddy. where in canmore was that?


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Alex.C (May 15, 2010)

thesilversurfer said:


> Alex great pics buddy. where in canmore was that?


Thanks, just across the aqueduct from the Grassi Lakes carpark.


----------



## atgillo (Sep 16, 2009)

Rivington Castle and a bit of ice 

Untitled by lipseal2012, on Flickr


Untitled by lipseal2012, on Flickr


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

New Carbon Skunkworks Carbon Prototype Fat-bike unveiled at the Winter Bike Expo in MPLS. Feast your eyes on the MPLS BIKE CO. - Murphy
Read More Here - MPLS Bike Co Introduces the Full Carbon - Murphy | FAT-BIKE.COM


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

~gomez~ said:


> New Carbon Skunkworks Carbon Prototype Fat-bike unveiled at the Winter Bike Expo in MPLS. Feast your eyes on the MPLS BIKE CO. - Murphy
> Read More Here - MPLS Bike Co Introduces the Full Carbon - Murphy | FAT-BIKE.COM


Looks like very limited tire clearance!


----------



## Ace5150 (Oct 20, 2010)

Very nice bikes


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

From my ride this morning.


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

Freshies....


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice. We will be waiting awhile.

Steven



montana_ben said:


> Freshies....


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

montana_ben said:


> Freshies....


Jealous....very jealous.

Nice pic too


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

One last exploration ride before snowfall


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

Cool alternating rimstrip...hope it snows soon for ya!


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally got some good snow today. Got about 12 inches by the end of the day. It's going to be a blast riding the single track trails when they get groomed tomorrow with Rokon and 23" roller.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Snowride


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

Here is a picture my Fatback I took this weekend on the beach @Wassenaar. It was a fantastic day so I went for quite a long ride. Loved every minute of it!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

It's that time of year again...snow pics


----------



## Tipstall (Jun 7, 2009)

Yesterday in the cold (38F) rain.


----------



## Allthatjazz (Oct 28, 2012)

*Sunday spin Ballinastoe Ireland*

Wet, cold and windy.... and loved every minute of it


----------



## point-and-chute (Nov 30, 2012)

Just joined the site! Excited to post some pics for you soon with my Moonlander!


----------



## itsallupside (Dec 2, 2012)

@nlongfx I don't own a Rokon but have always wished I did. However, when I ride my Pugsley it rides like what I would guess a Rokon would ride like. Sick combo


----------



## Allthatjazz (Oct 28, 2012)

Preseevisioli said:


> Maternity is an exciting period in a woman's teamshoppackers com/green_bay_packers_pro_jerseys_donald_driver_jersey_c_8 html]Donald Driver Jersey life in addition to a stress filled time Our bodies goes through a great deal of changes along with your brain Keeping a pressure-free maternity can be difficult, yet it is really not impossible Pursuing the suggestions on this page can assist you maintain your stress levels while being pregnant
> 
> There are lots of good things about getting in good physical shape In shape people are far healthier, convey more vitality, and total stay more than other folks If you wish to acquire your body in good shape, then observe the exercise recommendations in the report listed below


This message goes out to all our male rider who are heavily pregnant :thumbsup:


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

itsallupside said:


> @nlongfx I don't own a Rokon but have always wished I did. However, when I ride my Pugsley it rides like what I would guess a Rokon would ride like. Sick combo


I haven't driven one either, but it does an awesome job of grooming the single track mountain bike trails. I'll be riding them tonight and tomorrow night and will post some pics. We ended up with over 14" of snowfall here. In the slopes the depth was over 20+ inches, and I heard the grooming was a bit difficult. Once we get some snowshoers on the steeper trails to pack them down, the Rokon should be able to make it through fine with the roller drag.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Tipstall said:


> Yesterday in the cold (38F) rain.


How do you like that saddle? (Pure V I assume)


----------



## Tipstall (Jun 7, 2009)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> How do you like that saddle? (Pure V I assume)


Yes it is a WTB Pure V, very happy with it. I have a WTB Silverado on another bike and I'm not a fan, too wide and the edges don't slope and catch my shorts during fast body position changes like shifting back over the seat downhill.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

Nothing's impossible said:


> Snowride


Foghat? (terrible joke, for those of us who are of a certain age)


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

nlongfx said:


> I haven't driven one either, but it does an awesome job of grooming the single track mountain bike trails. I'll be riding them tonight and tomorrow night and will post some pics. We ended up with over 14" of snowfall here. In the slopes the depth was over 20+ inches, and I heard the grooming was a bit difficult. Once we get some snowshoers on the steeper trails to pack them down, the Rokon should be able to make it through fine with the roller drag.


I want to live in a place where they groom your single track! Awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

SeattSlayer said:


> I want to live in a place where they groom your single track! Awesome. :thumbsup:


We are blessed to have a great group of fat bike enthusiasts that maintain the single track at our local park in the snow.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Allthatjazz said:


> ...heavily pregnant


I think my wife might kill me if I used those two words together...


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Tipstall (Jun 7, 2009)

That Mukluk in white looks great in the snow.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Why does it look sooooo good?*

i grew up in Vermont riding my old Schwinn High Sierra (1984-88) on the snowmobile trails during full moons.

I see the snow and I miss the clean fresh air - the squeak of really cold snow - burning lungs - cold toes - the hopeless attempts at wearing glasses - coughing fits at the top of long climbs ...

I will have to settle with 48 deg and fog - so I am still cold and still can't see with my glasses on and I really need the fat front with my glasses off!

..

Great photos all!


----------



## Canislupus (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Not a very exciting pic I know, but it may be step 1 in setting up a race.

Who's up for racing on smooth ice? The future Crannog Classic.



We're hoping to mark out a course around the crannog in the middle of the loch and run the inaugural event once the ice is thick enough.

(We're aiming at 4" ice - hopefully that's enough - if not lifejackets will be worn  )


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

From our last ride, we had 4 fat bikes on it including mine, thats the most we ever had together on a ride here in N.E. PA. they are starting to get more and more popular.
I have been doing my best at spreading the fat bike love and offering rides to anyone that wants one, AJ on the far right rode mine for maybe 5 minutes and went out and bought a Muckluck, and hasn't rode his other bike since.


----------



## mellomel (Oct 10, 2012)

*Apocalypse Eve Blizzard Ride*

Here's one from Marquette, MI on the eve of the apocalypse. From area code 906 on a 907. We roll regardless of blizzards or world-ending events. What a blast (literally!)


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Riding during the blizard. High winds and deep wet snow made for tough miles.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

mellomel said:


> Here's one from Marquette, MI on the eve of the apocalypse. From area code 906 on a 907. We roll regardless of blizzards or world-ending events. What a blast (literally!)


We've been calling it the Snopocalypse locally, 143 cm (57") this week...
Unfortunately until the snowshoers/sledders get out there it's a bit too deep to ride.


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

First snow ride!


----------



## PoolLounger (Oct 10, 2006)

*In a little too deep...*

Trying to cut a path in 10-inches - tough going - but a blast to play in!


----------



## Biopace (Jul 8, 2005)

First snow ride on my pugs yesterday.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

On the beach

Staying just outside Helston - thankfully not too badly affected by the floods. The house is on the beach so I took the opportunity to explore the Cornish Coastal Path.*

The first section is a little rocky


The Day Before Christmas by paulfulford, on Flickr

The path itself is fairly sodden and parts of it I couldn't ride up, other bits I wouldn't even try to ride down but eventually I made it to the coast watch station at Nares Head where they gave me a cup of tea, a mince pie and let me listen to the gale warning coming in. Force 8, imminent. 

A brief scramble down and I found some beach.


The Day Before Christmas by paulfulford, on Flickr

The rain got a bit heavier so decided to head for home


The Day Before Christmas by paulfulford, on Flickr


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A lovely morning in VT 12F and sunny.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Near Solitude (salt lake city)









Knee deep if not deeper, so much fun, but my feet where really cold.









Even falling is fun on a fatbike..


----------



## Felice13 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Near Meran - South Tyrol - Italy*


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

Riding the snowshoe trails my brother groomed on my parent's back 40 acres in north central Wisconsin. Such a blast!


----------



## Tipstall (Jun 7, 2009)

nlongfx said:


> Riding the snowshoe trails my brother groomed on my parent's back 40 acres in north central Wisconsin. Such a blast!


What tire pressure are you running? It looks like your rim strip is ready to pop.


----------



## easterntide (Sep 1, 2012)

*Getaway on a frozen lake*

This was a really great spot to spend the holidays. She had a shiny new set of Dillingers which were fantastic on the ice, my Nates otoh were 'ok' but really sketchy as expected. The dog didn't enjoy the ice much either and ended up flat out every now and then...he later learned to find the snow patches whenever possible.


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## Tipstall (Jun 7, 2009)

cytoe said:


>


Awesome picture!


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

*Eardley Escarpment*

My friend Brad K. on our ride up the Eardley Escarpment


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

Tipstall said:


> What tire pressure are you running? It looks like your rim strip is ready to pop.


Running 5 psi. Tubeless.


----------



## 1stiski (Dec 4, 2007)

dirtrider6 said:


> From our last ride, we had 4 fat bikes on it including mine, thats the most we ever had together on a ride here in N.E. PA. they are starting to get more and more popular.
> I have been doing my best at spreading the fat bike love and offering rides to anyone that wants one, AJ on the far right rode mine for maybe 5 minutes and went out and bought a Muckluck, and hasn't rode his other bike since.


Hey that's Me, 1stiski riding the **** brown pugs dressed in blue.. That was some fun trail. WOW.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

view on black


----------



## Tipstall (Jun 7, 2009)

nlongfx said:


> Running 5 psi. Tubeless.


Can you share your tubeless setup?


----------



## SeattleDL (Apr 10, 2008)

*bend*

oregon


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

easterntide said:


> This was a really great spot to spend the holidays. She had a shiny new set of Dillingers which were fantastic on the ice, my Nates otoh were 'ok' but really sketchy as expected. The dog didn't enjoy the ice much either and ended up flat out every now and then...he later learned to find the snow patches whenever possible.


Love the studded tires. More snow here than ice, but looks mean :thumbsup:


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Fat heaven - a beach without corrosive water/salt!


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

Tipstall said:


> Can you share your tubeless setup?


It's just the stock Surly rimstrip, 3 scoops of Stans, and a tubeless valve stem. 450+ miles without failure so far. The glossy Holy Rolling Darryls help with making a good seal. Others have had issues with Marge Lites as they have a matte finish. In those cases, its best to use extra wide gorilla tape, wide rim tape, or go with the split tube method.


----------



## Nev (Jan 30, 2004)

EndoRando said:


> Near Clam Gulch


This single photo legitimizes the Fat Bike movement.


----------



## mtbeagle (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm putting together a rental fleet of Moonlanders. Just got the first few put together today, and took them for a test ride. We plan on riding them across Utah Lake on New Years. Should have more pictures then.


----------



## aegolius (Feb 5, 2008)

Today's ride.


----------



## Old Bag (Oct 17, 2005)

aegolius said:


> Today's ride.


I see this often in Minneapolis with singlespeeds and older-model rides outside a bar -- great fun seeing it with fatties!

Lemme guess though, instead of at a bar, it was at the parking lot with trail food?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmmm seems fence art is the new rage. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbeagle (Jan 23, 2009)

*First snow mountain bike trip*

Took our new snow bikes for their first trip in the mountains. Looks like the trail is real steep in that first picture.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Went for a nice ride today.


----------



## Lintott (Oct 14, 2006)

All snow unfortunately melted just before X-mas here in South of Sweden  Here's a pic from today's beachride in nasty weather with the kids (we are 3 on one Mukluk). The kids loved it though.


----------



## LIRider (Jan 30, 2012)

*First Ride*

We were hoping for snow today but only got rain on the island. Still had a good ride with my boys on there new fatties! Thanks to Santa over at Cycle Haven!


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

Hamilton, Ontario. 60 km south of Toronto.

We got 20 cm (~ 8 inches) of snow in the past few days. We are lucky to have a wide expanse of paths/rail trails (paved, double track, gravel) through various green spaces in and outside of the city. We are also lucky to have a large contingent of walkers/hikers that started a large network of snow singletrack that was a fatbike primo. We are some of the first fatbikes around, so we had to stop and explain ourselves quite a bit.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Are videos legal here? Pulling kids behind my Mukluk on a frozen lake. 45Nrth Escalators with about 200 studs/tire. Maybe 1/2" of snow on top of the ice.

(sorry about the snapping)

GOPR0074 - YouTube


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

First sunrise after a wet heavy snow.


----------



## Bugeye (May 25, 2004)

We got 5" here in NJ a few days ago. Couldn't ride during the storm or for a few days after due to a tweaked lower back, but managed to get out today. Love this thing!!


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Happy New Year!*

Millie Dog and I rode to the Bell today, the first of 2013.


----------



## jpettit (Dec 22, 2011)

*A few from the last couple days*


Fish Creek Fatbiking by johnpettit, on Flickr


Fatbiking the ridge line by johnpettit, on Flickr


New Years Eve Fatbiking by johnpettit, on Flickr


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

New Year's ride


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

today at tucker lake near French Lick, IN.


----------



## Crafft (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Crafft (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry double post....mods please delete


----------



## Tipstall (Jun 7, 2009)

OUWxGuesser said:


> Mukluk in the background - hit a puddle full speed and the front wheel found a divot...


Did you ever post the video? Hope you came out OK.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

Rochester, just hanging out


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

*Greenwater Snow*


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Went for a suburban adventure today. Mostly roads unfortunately, but lots of new to me terrain. 
Creekbed slogging, muddy double track, and even some red clay single track through a pine grove. 
All of this within a few hundred feet of neighborhoods and major highways. But it sure didn't feel like it while riding. Great ride.


















Much of it looked like this...


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Shocker Trl. DGO, CO.


----------



## Crafft (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Surlynot (Jun 20, 2011)

^ like the last shot. 

Good looking build.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Tom's 'Old Gray Pug' - Endo's front and rear - 3 x 8 speed Alfine with a tensioner - Def not the flavor of the moment for part specifications...but, Mi amigo, Tom still seemed to have very little difficulty enjoying our New Years Day ride along with our better halves.

Let's keep fat-biking weird.


----------



## Turtle01 (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh boy, I finally got a ride in snow and took some photos. It was starting to get towards dusk, so the pics didn't come out stellar.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

vaultbrad said:


> All of this within a few hundred feet of neighborhoods and major highways. But it sure didn't feel like it while riding. Great ride.
> 
> Much of it looked like this...


Cool;

A seminal moment, for you have discovered the essence of Fatbiking. Trail? We don't need no stinkin trail! Fun is always where you find it, and on a Fatty, that is all over the place! :thumbsup:


----------



## tassava (Dec 2, 2012)

Agreed! For me, that's the best part of fatbiking: (almost) everything is ridable, and challenging. I did a hard 90 minute ride a few days ago on the snowy golf course near me. I never went more than a mile from my house, and came home elated and exhausted.


----------



## coldbike (Feb 24, 2011)

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=750598&stc=1&d=1357352094

We rode to the model store today, we took several detours through the snow.


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

Sailing Hawks, Durango, CO


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Insainio said:


> Sailing Hawks, Durango, CO


Great idea, I love it over there. 
G


----------



## dvo1 (May 28, 2006)

Yesterdays ride.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

dvo1 said:


> Yesterdays ride.


twin tubes !! everywhere !! i love it 
i have 2002 turner dhr with twin top tubes and love it too 
great looking bike, very exceptional 
cheers Paul


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

Great snow conditions + great weather = lots of fun!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Just built it!


IMG_2351 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> Just built it!
> 
> 
> IMG_2351 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


 LQQKS GOOD !! 
what is in this bottles ?? antifreeze ?? 

cheers


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

fire_strom said:


> Great idea, I love it over there.
> G


It is in great shape right now. Rides better now than in summer, smoother at least.


----------



## Jaredbe (Aug 6, 2007)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OnlyInAJeep (Jan 7, 2006)

click images for full size (3648x2048)


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

I like the last shot. How'd you do that?


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

ThreeD said:


> I like the last shot. How'd you do that?


Hey;

Bitmap trace. Vectorization of a pixelated image. Fun to fool around with that stuff.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

RFX big foot said:


> LQQKS GOOD !!
> what is in this bottles ?? antifreeze ??


Mix alcohol w/ water and.....magic, no frozen water!!


----------



## OnlyInAJeep (Jan 7, 2006)

ThreeD said:


> I like the last shot. How'd you do that?


It's a PhotoShop filter called 'cutout'.


----------



## MinneapolisCommuter (Dec 31, 2012)

Lake riding


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

Picked up yesterday afternoon, first ride. Perfect conditions for her.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surlynot (Jun 20, 2011)

^ (MinneapolisCommuter), Nice shot, like the tyre trail.

No Snow for us i'm afraid :-(


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey;

We got 12" of snow for Christmas, and I got the flippin flu!

First fatbike snow ride. Unfortunate conditions. Much too warm (32F). Crisco snow meant 
I could only go on the commonly used hardpack trails with certainty. Under the trees it 
was fine through fresh snow, as long as it wasn't uphill. Anything offcamber was an 
instant slide out. Out in the open, no way. Too deep and heavy.

It was a tough ride, even on a fatty. No chance on a normal bike. Still, I got outside on a 
nice day, got a good workout, got to ride, and got a couple pics.


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Made it 8 miles past the winter closure gate on Independence pass today.
The snow was fat bike friendly, and the temps not too cold.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Trackstand Posing to show off my new socks. 8)


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

bad andy said:


> Trackstand Posing to show off my new socks. 8)
> 
> View attachment 751202


What shoes do you have? I tried looking for them on five ten website but I don't think the ones you have are five tens are they?


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

ThreeD said:


> What shoes do you have? I tried looking for them on five ten website but I don't think the ones you have are five tens are they?


They're an older model of Impacts. "Nathan Rennie" version. I got them on blowout a few years ago and decided to break them out as my winter shoe. In combo with my snazzy socks there, they're working quite well in keeping my feets warm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

bad andy said:


> They're an older model of Impacts. "Nathan Rennie" version. I got them on blowout a few years ago and decided to break them out as my winter shoe. In combo with my snazzy socks there, they're working quite well in keeping my feets warm.


yes dems ubber sexcty


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Two different rides. Yesterday and today. Riverbed and singletrack mixed with a bunch of power line trail climbing


----------



## VTPossum (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey vaultbrad,
Is that river low or what? Kinda eerie that much is showing.....


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

VTPossum said:


> Hey vaultbrad,
> Is that river low or what? Kinda eerie that much is showing.....


It's only like this in winter. It's a TVA-dammed river and they open and close the dam periodically to mess with the water levels. Don't know much more than that or why they do it. I've heard it has to do with commercial traffic. Makes for fun riding now though.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

vaultbrad; 

What is your opinion on the VEE RUBBER?


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

The Vee Rubbs are heavy and thick. The tread is shallow. They seat ok after a bit of over inflation. They seem durable enough. I wanted a cheaper, beefier tire for general and around town use, and these fit the bill. They work on and off road, but I don't have experience with any other tires than these and the stock endo and Larry that came with the complete.


----------



## pastorgarret (Nov 26, 2012)

Took a trip out to the riverbed today. Awesome ride. The Pug did good!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

VT snowmachine trails are riding nice! This one connects to new groomed winter bike trails at the MTB/XCski center (Millstone) by the old granite quarries.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

My first ride in the snow with my fatbike. The Sals in the LeHigh Valley - a place that typically eats bike parts. I loved it. Please, God, more snow for Eastern PA.


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

*While you guys are riding in the snow*

It was 50 degrees here today and I got out on the beach and found a couple buried treasures!


----------



## LIRider (Jan 30, 2012)

Boatracer said:


> It was 50 degrees here today and I got out on the beach and found a couple buried treasures!


Nice, where are you parking Captree? How much riding is in the area from there.


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

Yup! I tried to go over to field 5 but they wont let you over the bridge. Theres a couple miles each way Im working up to some longer distance right now. 
I see you have Islip in your posts where do you Live/ride?
I am in West Islip


----------



## LIRider (Jan 30, 2012)

I live off Rte 111 in Islip, ride Glacier Ridge, Shoreham, Meadowlark and others plus Fire Island. I work on Fire Island, allowed over bridge with my contractors permit.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*I am in the Club*

Now I can post my fat pictures.. not just fat front!! 
Built the rear wheel Sunday - (still not round but good enough for shake down ride)
Build the rest of the bike Tuesday waiting for a home service between 8:00 and 12:00 (I hate that!)

All I need is a front derailleur -

Sand - no problem 
River bed - no problem 
Baby Head Climb - my fat ass is a problem but the bike - rode right up!! 
Zig Zag switchbacks.. okay a little slow on the steering...

Will go tubeless tomorrow and maybe drill front rim.

It was a but slow going until my legs remembered how to work.. then it was a blast.

Winter in San Diego is not quite like you northern people - but we are having a storm and will have snow down to 1500 feet Thursday night or Friday.. GAME ON!


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

*removed*

removed


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

*New Years day ride with some NEMBA guys*

Just north of Boston.....


----------



## Turtle01 (Sep 20, 2005)

Took a spin on our melting snow yesterday. Nothing terribly exciting, but fun none the less.


----------



## mtbeagle (Jan 23, 2009)

Great ride up Corner Canyon in Draper UT this morning. I was going to do my normal daily snow commute, but the news said our air is worse than Beijing so my wife said I couldn't ride. However the canyon got me out of the inversion.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

mtbeagle said:


> Great ride up Corner Canyon in Draper UT this morning. I was going to do my normal daily snow commute, but the news said our air is worse than Beijing so my wife said I couldn't ride. However the canyon got me out of the inversion.


Great picture. Too bad it is not in focus. It would make a great desktop. Go back and take another shot.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

ThreeD said:


> Great picture. Too bad it is not in focus. It would make a great desktop. Go back and take another shot.


Photo is just right, only you have to buy smaller display.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Common with low light photos. I usually like to set the camera up on a mount of sort (rock or branch etc) and use the timer and let the camera adjust it's own settings for the light.

I'm absolutely no expert photog though.


----------



## hummbusa (Jun 11, 2012)

Some pics I gathered up for a Instagram shot...figured I'd post it here too


----------



## warmonkey (Nov 8, 2005)

Out behind the house...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

mtbeagle said:


> Great ride up Corner Canyon in Draper UT this morning. I was going to do my normal daily snow commute, but the news said our air is worse than Beijing so my wife said I couldn't ride. However the canyon got me out of the inversion.


Whole lotta special underwear going on in that pic. :lol:


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Alex.C (May 15, 2010)

Beautiful day in the Bow Valley today.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Alex.C said:


> Beautiful day in the Bow Valley today.


Hey do you have a kid in that trailer? Or just your stuff?

Pretty awesome either way.


----------



## Alex.C (May 15, 2010)

Yeah there's a kid in the Chariot (fast asleep for most of the ride).


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

From my ride today:

Pretty substantial ride:




No snow, but there was plenty of ice on the ground.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Alex.C said:


> Beautiful day in the Bow Valley today.


I can understand the wife wanting tu usher you, but this is pretty wild


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## dexter.ale (Sep 16, 2011)

My bike.....


----------



## dexter.ale (Sep 16, 2011)

:band:


----------



## accesspig (Mar 11, 2007)

xc trail.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, that sucked;

45 degrees for the last few days and it's like trying to ride a Snow Cone. What was 12" of 
nice powder is now 5-6" of Slushee. No flavoring! I could ride anywhere BUT what had 
been packed down... if it wasn't even remotely off-camber or uphill. So it was 10', slide 
out, 20', stall, 30' slide out, 15', spin out. I'm not sure if it was harder to ride or walk?!

:madmax:

Our only chance is to have these warm temps for a few more days (supposed to be so) 
and melt it all away. If it freezes like this, it will suck equally, in the other direction!

So... I just knocked around looking for something I COULD ride. Got a few picks. Got 
more exercise for doing less miles than you might expect. Fell on my arse more times 
than ever in my riding life, even when first going clipless!. Annoying, but at least I was in
the woods.























































-


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

TrailMaker said:


> Well, that sucked;
> 
> 45 degrees for the last few days and it's like trying to ride a Snow Cone. What was 12" of nice powder is now 5-6" of Slushee. No flavoring!
> 
> -


You gotta add your own flavor!:thumbsup:

Looks like fun to me. Down here in my part of NJ, we haven't seen any snow this winter.
I'm going on 2 years of regular fatbiking and have yet to ride in ANY snow ever.
I'd at least like to be able to answer the question "How's that thing in the snow?"


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

dexter.ale said:


> My bike.....


This is the first Surly bike that I actually like the looks of. Nice build!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AKTed (Sep 11, 2004)

Kincaid Singletrack. Unfortunately it was raining as I finished the ride. :sad:


----------



## billyballa33 (May 23, 2011)

Bonneville Shoreline Trail, Provo UT

I love the reflective Salsa Logos!


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Very very Kool


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*Cold Stream Canyon*

My first ride on the white stuff


----------



## Brogrease (Nov 4, 2012)

Sweet ride Railntrail!!!


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*Chubby*

Thanks Brogrease, glad you like it. It's a one off from Carver, we just decided to name it Chubby for lack of a better name.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Cold in the dunes today at*

Sand Hollow state park....


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

*new BG with a full load*

280k wilderness solo ride planned for end of the month


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Shakedown run for the Arrowhead 135. Bike as it will be loaded out, the seat bag will be have a bit more in it depending on how much spare/extra clothing my paranoia/the conditions require.










OR 1L Nalgene coozy/Moose Mitts/Revelate Feedbag










I tried to get a selfshot with the Sun Dogs...but they didn't show up. So just the sun halo...It means it was really warm out.


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

First Fat Bike on Mars?


----------



## tTramp14 (Jun 13, 2012)

Short ride at a local park after we got some rain


----------



## hawkview1 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Pine Mountain, Bend Oregon*

Excellent ride up to Pine Mountain Observatory. 8 miles, 2,000 feet of climbing, elevation 6,300ft, 14 degrees at the top, 16 miles round trip...fun!


----------



## OnlyInAJeep (Jan 7, 2006)

Multi-use trail at Squaw Creek Park, Iowa. The past seven days have had temps in the upper thirties to low fifties, our trails are either bare or rutted, postholed, ice.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

We had a little snow here last night so I shot out before work (and it all melted)

Just my tracks and a fox's


First Tracks by paulfulford, on Flickr


First Tracks by paulfulford, on Flickr


First Tracks by paulfulford, on Flickr


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Derek.Endress said:


> 280k wilderness solo ride planned for end of the month


In case you didn't know, your grips are swapped to the wrong sides (l/r) per Ergon's intent. The narrow wing projection should be facing backwards. Can't imagine them being that comfy that way, but maybe you like them like that.


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ergon grips*



bme107 said:


> In case you didn't know, your grips are swapped to the wrong sides (l/r) per Ergon's intent. The narrow wing projection should be facing backwards. Can't imagine them being that comfy that way, but maybe you like them like that.


Interestingly enuf, I am quite aware as I had another set on my Muk3 the regular way! Funny that folks want to point this out v:nono: yet thinking outside the box gives some of us an advantage! 
I am finding that they are quite comfortable ergonomically as my hand sits with fin resting just below knuckles with a comfortable position of function for the wrist. I rely on tracking my BG with lite pressure on the bars unless steep climbs or descents. As well the sweep on the Jones changes the angle of the how the grip sits in relation to the palm, wrist and arm. I just did a fun race on Saturday with a bunch of fatbikers and lots of folks doing the wrist/arm shake after 20 mins in the saddle. 
I have had these on the bike since early December and ride 1-2 hours almost every day. So far not even a twinge of wrist fatigue or tingling fingers 
D


----------



## warmonkey (Nov 8, 2005)

*Let's see, watch the playoffs or ride the fatty...*

Silly rabbit!


----------



## paulmt (Jan 4, 2012)

*Pugsley at sunset*

Just finished building up a Necromancer frame and got in three nice rides over the weekend on some fresh snow. I am still figuring out tire pressure and my layering system, but am digging the heck out of my new bike.


----------



## flobukki (Nov 6, 2012)

warmonkey said:


> Silly rabbit!


cant wait to get ma hands on that bike


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

> Silly rabbit!


sorry I think you may have spelt that wrong it's Silly Wabbit.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

We don't get much snow in Edinburgh, so when we do it's time to take advantage of it!'


IMAG0295 by ScotRoutes, on Flickr


----------



## mtbeagle (Jan 23, 2009)

druidh said:


> We don't get much snow in Edinburgh, so when we do it's time to take advantage of it!'


Very nice!!

Is it OK to post video instead of picture?


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Back to Back Glazed Beach Rides
View on Black


----------



## cxfl (Jan 16, 2013)

*Muk 3 is a dream*

Lovin the conditions here in Boise.


----------



## cxfl (Jan 16, 2013)

What type of bags are those?


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Northern Mn. Style*

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

cxfl said:


> What type of bags are those?


My bags were made by Oveja Negra Threadworks


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah we got snow. My first taste of Pugsley winter.





































Greetings from Northumberland, England


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

So... what can I do to be a little different. I mean, everybody takes pics of their bike, or 
riding, or groups. I know... I'll take pics of my tracks in the snow, on all the terrain I am 
riding, which is mostly all the stuff I normally ride. "I was here" ... ya know?

Ummm. They suck. Who knew pics of tracks in the snow kinda suck? The terrain just 
never looks as interesting in pics, and you just can't see all the details under the snow. 
Good thing I took some "other" pics. Well, I got a few good tracks anyway...





































Probably the most beautiful cherry tree I've ever seen. This is under the heading of "other."



















Local knowledge. You ride around the side of this huge old maple tree. Tight and kind of 
craggy and rooty.....










Surprise! There's a 2' drop off a boulder just around the corner. Even trickier in the snow!










-


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

And now without further ado, the requisite Portraits & Still Lifes;























































Same basic shot, without the snow shower.










-


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

So, I'm looking at the weather forecast at lunch time. Today - 22* and Sunny. Tomorrow - 
42* and rain. Doink! So, I ask the boss if I can "have the afternoon off." I tell myself, 
"sure." I went riding!

Yeh... I took a couple riding shots too.










So, you wanna ride creeks in 22* weather, eh? Remember to shift a lot!!!










Man... what a gorgeous day!










And was I ever dressed perfect!










Took my balaclava and gloves off even, at 22*!










I've got a great boss!


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

We have proper snow in Southern England!!!


In too deep? by paulfulford, on Flickr


----------



## No_Roads (Oct 27, 2012)

Taking a break for a photo on the Minneapolis Greenway.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Went out for an Arrowhead 135 training ride. 5-ish hr ride on minimal sleep and nutrition. That's when you really learn what pisses you off about your setup.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*A perfect day at the Most Photographed Peaks in the USA*

Overdressed in a simple winter kit and silkweight base layer, sun was out, road was groomed, sky was blue, people were smiling. And yes, I stepped OVER the classic track, thereby not angering the nordies.


----------



## armyclimber (Oct 22, 2012)

*new bike*

My new fatback!!!!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

armyclimber said:


> My new fatback!!!!


Snazzy!


----------



## Bugeye (May 25, 2004)

*No snow in Joisey, so we headed to New England*

Kennedy Park, Lenox MA 1/18









Pine Hill, Rutland, VT 1/19


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Rode around the frozen Half Moon lake today. None of these shots are possible w/o ice.....thanks ice!


IMG_2402 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_2407 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_2397 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_2413 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_2410 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_2420 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## vallengrach (Oct 12, 2012)

I have to get this out, I'm sorry. I just can't withhold it anymore, there's too much bad photography of nice bikes in here.

*The Correct Way to Photograph a Bicycle:*

1. Background of the picture should be plain or simplified.
2. Photo should be taken in vertical and horizontal direction perpendicular to the bicycle
3. Handlebar should be level
4. The Bicycle should be photographed from the drive side
5. The Bicycle can be supported in an upright position with regard to the style of said bicycle or a suitable object. The support is permissible to be removed by image processing 
6. With a geared bicycle the chain should be on the largest chainring and on the smallest sprocket. With a three chainring drive this rule can be deviated from for aesthetic reasons, and the chainring may be selected so that the chain is parallel in both the stroller above and below
7. The Bicycle can be photographed without pedals. Any pedal should be level, in case of asymmetric pedals the side attaching to the shoe must face up 
8. The drive-side crank should point forward in line with the chainstay. Specialty (such as fat-) bike cranks can be positioned horizontally if aesthetic reasons favor it
9. Tires should be installed in such a manner that the valve is in the middle of the tire text. If the tire has several texts the most visible should be selected
10. 11. If there are several visual elements in the side profile of the rim, the most dominant one should be set in line with the most dominant text in the tire
11. Valves should be left behind the front fork and the seatstay. If there are dominant visual elements in the tire or rim an exception can be made and the valve be set in an upright or downright postion with regard to the most visible element in the tire
12. Articles 8 to 11 should also be applied with fatbikes. Insurmountable difficulties in photographing bicycles should be met with the terms of visual terms
13. If the photographed bicycle is in it's model, type of use, cleanliness, size, chain tension, saddle height or angle, stem length or angle, or any other feature different from those generally accepted, the bicycle is to be subjected to peer criticism


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

vallengrach said:


> I have to get this out, I'm sorry. I just can't withhold it anymore, there's too much bad photography of nice bikes in here.
> 
> *The Correct Way to Photograph a Bicycle:*
> 
> ...


Ugh. 

This isn't supposed to be art. It's us using our bikes.

Some produce good technical pics, others don't, but it's all fatbikes in places where they're ridden.

That's more than good enough for me.

(but I'm hoping you're tongue in cheek)


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

vallengrach said:


> I have to get this out, I'm sorry. I just can't withhold it anymore, there's too much bad photography of nice bikes in here.
> 
> *The Correct Way to Photograph a Bicycle:*
> 
> ...


Fatbikers have a tendency to do things the other way! If you have a problem with it,....

Maybe take a look over here: Autism spectrum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vallengrach (Oct 12, 2012)

Autism or no autism, there's _no excuse_ for photographing a _stationary_ bike from the non-drive side. Action shots are a whole different case.

Yes, it is all said, done and written with tongue in cheek but that doesn't necessarily mean that it shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

If you are making a profesional brochure you are right, and in a magazine where they want to present a certain bike to the public, you are right again.

But most people here want to show(off) where they ride rather than what they ride or sell bikes!
They are so happy they got there tires tubeless they will never turn the valve so that the valve and the text on the tire are in line


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

vallengrach said:


> Autism or no autism, there's _no excuse_ for photographing a _stationary_ bike from the non-drive side. Action shots are a whole different case.
> 
> Yes, it is all said, done and written with tongue in cheek but that doesn't necessarily mean that it shouldn't be taken seriously.


that is exactly what "tongue in cheek" means... not to be taken seriously.
since you wasted multiple posts with nothing to say but "need more posts to post pic" you really shouldn't be lecturing others on how to do things properly.
if you've nothing to add that's worthwhile, then don't.
But you pretty much guaranteed that you won't be taken seriously when, for all intents and purposes, you essentially introduced yourself by waving your stick of photo-corrrectness-nazi self-righteousness.

If we all took pictures the exact same way, then noone would ever see any individual dimension to the photos. This isn't a marketing brochure, it's real life.


----------



## vallengrach (Oct 12, 2012)

Byknuts,

Perhaps I should have phrased it "couldn't be taken" instead of "shouldn'tbe taken" but since you somehow managed to incorporate the nazi-card in to this stub of a conversation, in which you chose to partake although you obviously had nothing to offer save spite and maliciousness, I might as well give up. If I wish to discuss semantics I can do it in another crowd.

I apologise for the distress I caused.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

vallengrach said:


> I have to get this out, I'm sorry. I just can't withhold it anymore, there's too much bad photography of nice bikes in here.
> 
> *The Correct Way to Photograph a Bicycle:*
> 
> ...


DUDE,
it's not a contest for a photo of the year !
if everybody would set bikes same way as You described 
and background of the picture would be plain or simplified than all photos would be boring and not show difference in terrain we all ride
this thread is not for pro photographers - people share fat happy days here

tips You mentioned will work well for catalog photos 
and if just can't withhold it anymore look for another thread without pics 
good luck


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

jonshonda said:


>


Taking this pic as an example, it meets none of the criteria but speaks volumes to anyone who has taken their bike into similar territory. For that reason I like it.


----------



## russmu66 (Nov 11, 2007)

While I agree in general with the sentiment shown by responses to vallengrach's post... I can also take something valuable from vallengrach. I've copied and saved the 13 points as there are some useful tips there, especially when taking photos to sell a bike. Just perhaps this wasn't the right thread to list the points... perhaps a photography tips thread would be good.
Cheers
FatMuz


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

RFX big foot said:


> DUDE,
> it's not a contest for a photo of the year !


Actually, that list would would make a fun contest. See how many of the "rules" of bike photography you can violate in one picture.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

smithcreek said:


> actually, that list would would make a fun contest. See how many of the "rules" of bike photography you can violate in one picture.:d


in!


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

wadester said:


> in!


My new bike arrives on Tuesday, I'll post my gruesome picture once it arrives.



> 12. Articles 8 to 11 should also be applied with fatbikes.* Insurmountable difficulties in photographing bicycles should be met with the terms of visual terms*


Could someone please explain what I will need to do to violate this rule? I've read it several times and it's just not sinking in. I want to be able to check off every box when I post my pic.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Really?

What asteroid did you drop off of, and how did you not burn up on entry into our atmosphere? Give yur head a shake and post your photo how-to somewhere more appropriate. Your points would be well taken in the proper context, but this aint it. This is the best thread going, and you're mucking it up!

Thanks for the great pics, EVERYONE. Live the Fat Life!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

vallengrach;

Thanks for the insight regarding bicycle photography, I had no prior knowledge regarding the rules that should be followed when photographing a bike. I will try to apply more of these next time I am out biking.

I will say though that I could give two sh*ts regarding your opinions about photography. Any experienced photographer knows that some of the best photos ever taken break many rules, and that photography can sometimes be more "in the moment", rather an setting up a scene for a half hour and snapping a pic.

I figured that since you provided so much input regarding the cardinal rules of bike photography, that you most certainly have provided mtbr some stunning photos of your bike/a bike that would be a good example of "a perfect bike photograph". So I took it upon myself to search your through 21 posts on mtbr to find such an example.

I found a number of posts that are a simple waste of bandwidth, only existing so you can have a post count high enough to grace us all with your stunning photographs

After much anticipation, I found this. Over exposed, lacks contract, rule of 1/3's? 


vallengrach said:


> 907 2012 sliding dropout, perhaps the first one in Finland


Maybe practice what you preach, or simply keep your thoughts to yourself until you can provide personal examples which follow the rules, or at least follow the basic rules of photography, regardless of content?

end rant/


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

*pastime*

can't ride, doing a close second............what's that honey? Oh ya I'm folding the laundry. :winker:


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

Next time I ride, I'll call my art director, stylist, makeup artist, director of photography, attorney, and make sure the production truck is rigged and ready.

That will be much easier than making sure my phone has enough of a charge to take a picture or two.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Velobike said:


> Let's start showing where we take our bikes...


Just to put it all in perspective, this is what the first post in this thread said.

It's about the places we take our bikes, not the bikes.

Anyhow, I'll look forward to seeing Mr Vallengrach's new 907 featuring in some interesting place soon.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

local boardwalk destroyed by sandy


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

vallengrach said:


> I have to get this out, I'm sorry. I just can't withhold it anymore, there's too much bad photography of nice bikes in here.
> 
> *The Correct Way to Photograph a Bicycle:*
> 
> ...


*Here is gcappy's photo rules:*
1. I will share any pictures I chose with any backround I choose.
2. I will share pictures taken from any perspective I chose, not just perpendicular.
3. I will share pictures with handelbars not level if I so choose.
4. I will share pictures of non drive sides.
5. I will share pictures of bikes either supported by other objects or just laying on the ground if I so choose.
6. I will share pictures of bikes with the chain on any cog I so choose.
7. I will share pictures of bikes with pedals in any configuration I so choose.
8. I will share pictures of bikes with the drive side crank arm in any position I so choose.
9. I will share pictures of bikes with valve stems in any position I so choose.
10. I will share pictures of bikes with visual elements in any position regarding the rim I so choose.
11. Repeat number nine.
12. I will share pictures of bikes with complete disregard to number 8-11 as I so choose.
13. I will share pictures of bikes that are definitely not model fit and I will disregard any criticism garnered.

If any one on this or any other forum where I have posted such pictures does not like them or would like to instruct me on the proper way to post pictures they may _____________________, fill in the blank!

Keep all the unprofessional pictures coming guy's. I and every one but one so far enjoys them. If this forum required perfection, none of us would be here.


----------



## Brogrease (Nov 4, 2012)

^+1


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

vallengrach said:


> I have to get this out, I'm sorry. I just can't withhold it anymore, there's too much bad photography of nice bikes in here.
> 
> *The Correct Way to Photograph a Bicycle:*
> 
> ...


This is a joke right?

Note to self: don't feed the trolls


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Dan GSR said:


> ....cool pics of devastated beach....


Phone reply fail!

I was meaning to say in a rep comment to gcappy that cruising up the beach around Biloxi MS post Katrina was the most emotional cycling I've done in my travels.

Since I feel like I should correct the comment, we'll jump in the wayback machine to 2007-ish if you'll excuse the 26x2.25 tires......If ONLY I had a fatty back then 


















I'm sure there was a fine southern house here... 









I guess there was a hotel here. The gambling laws at the time was that it had to occur over the water. So the Casinos were built on pilings. Nice way to skirt the law until massive storm surge moves the Casino 10mi inland.



















At the time this was "tee hee" funny, but now I wonder what happened to the owner of the boat. 









Could have been an awesome place! But all that was there across from the Hard Rock was a foundation/staircase/steps/awning










From the air


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

There was a lot of Fat at the Grand Targhee Fat Bike Race this past weekend.


----------



## Supermastic (Nov 25, 2009)

*First ride on snow !*

after waiting snow...now with about 12cm , it's time to go riding in French forest of FONTAINEBLEAU !!!
nice experience.......need only more sun for better pics.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

12 degrees with a 10mph headwind on the way out made for a really cold start. Riding with the wind on the way back was amazing.


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Perfect conditions for a ride in Mansfield Ontario.
Temperature dropped over the course of the ride from -4C to -10C, but couldn't stop riding. A little late for diner but was worth it!


----------



## Bike4two (Nov 16, 2010)

ianick,

Looks like the shore of Saylorville Lake?


----------



## jrhz06 (Apr 24, 2012)

The Roadie guys are pretty anal about how bikes should be photographed. I'm surprised that he didn't suggest having the bike leaning against a white garage door.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Bike4two said:


> ianick,
> 
> Looks like the shore of Saylorville Lake?


You are correct! Good riding around the lake and up the river.


----------



## hummbusa (Jun 11, 2012)

ianick said:


> 12 degrees with a 10mph headwind on the way out made for a really cold start. Riding with the wind on the way back was amazing.


Where do you put in to get to the trail area? How many miles of trail do you ride around there?


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

vallengrach said:


> 13. If the photographed bicycle is in *it's* model, type of use, cleanliness, size, chain tension, saddle height or angle, stem length or angle, or any other feature different from those generally accepted, the bicycle is to be subjected to peer criticism


That should be its, not it's. :nono:

Learn more here.

Do it correctly from now on.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

hummbusa said:


> Where do you put in to get to the trail area? How many miles of trail do you ride around there?


There's not really a trail area. We rode from the Mile Long Bridge boat ramp to the highway 17 bridge. It's about 5 miles of dry lake bed and shoreline. I imagine with the lake level at an all time low you can probably ride all the way around.


----------



## cendres (Nov 4, 2005)

Okay, since we now know the rules regarding the photos we are allowed post, I'd like to add my contribution.

The Twin Cities area singletrack is basically unrideable without studs, which means I've been relegated to the snomo trails. Luckily, there are a lot of those around here. From my ride last Tuesday. Sadly, there is not nearly so much snow here now. Rots.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

vallengrach said:


> I have to get this out, I'm sorry. I just can't withhold it anymore, there's too much bad photography of nice bikes in here.
> 
> *The Correct Way to Photograph a Bicycle:*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## cendres (Nov 4, 2005)

Tincup69 said:


> Thanks for the laugh!


I wonder if the new guy copied and pasted from somewhere like weightweenies or actually took the time to write it. Either way...


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

I have the following problem: I drive the bike with the left leg, I even grinded the right one, but the chain is on the rigth side,..
So what side to picture?


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

cendres said:


> Okay, since we now know the rules regarding the photos we are allowed post, I'd like to add my contribution.


1. Background. *NO*
2. Photo taken in vertical and horizontal direction perpendicular to the bicycle *NO*
3. Handlebar should be level *NO*
4. The Bicycle should be photographed from the drive side *NO*
5. Bicycle can be supported in an upright position *NO*
6. Chain should be on the largest chainring and on the smallest sprocket. *NO*
7. Any pedal should be level *NO*
8. The drive-side crank should point forward *NO*
9. Valve is in the middle of the tire text. *NO*
10.Most dominant rim element in line with the most dominant text in the tire *NO*
11.Valves should be left behind the front fork and the seatstay. *NO*
12.Insurmountable difficulties in photographing bicycles should be met with the terms of visual terms. Judges have no clue what this means, so *NO*
13. If the photographed bicycle is in it's model, type of use, cleanliness, size, chain tension, saddle height or angle, stem length or angle, or any other feature different from those generally accepted, the bicycle is to be subjected to peer criticism

Peer criticism: Tires appear to have a bit of mud, so according to the rules 'the bicycle is to be subjected to peer criticism.

Here is is: Your bike is too damn nice and that picture is too cool, tone it down a bit hotshot.



Whodathunkit? A grand slam home run perfect all rules violated. Congrats for a horribly enjoying picture!:thumbsup:

By the way, are you saying the Bud and Lou have less rolling resistance than Nates?


----------



## cendres (Nov 4, 2005)

smithcreek said:


> 1. Background. *NO*
> 2. Photo taken in vertical and horizontal direction perpendicular to the bicycle *NO*
> 3. Handlebar should be level *NO*
> 4. The Bicycle should be photographed from the drive side *NO*
> ...


This made me snort. LOL. I must take exception to your ruling on #9, however. The valve stems are aligned. Bummer.

I do think Bud & Lou roll better than the Nates I removed. Same rims, same tubes, similar psi. In fact, I noticed it just rolling the bike around on the floor. Confirmed immediately on first ride. I'm really happy with them.


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

Bike in a shallow grave.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Kingdom Trails, Burke VT today, 10F. Thanks Kingdom Trails Assoc., landowners & Fatbikers!


----------



## dmar123 (Mar 30, 2009)

Some fatty stoke from the Wasatch...


----------



## Merdoff (Jul 1, 2005)

Rarely get the same day off as my SO so we took full advantage of the opportunity & spent the day riding some local trails.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Nothing's impossible said:


> I have the following problem: I drive the bike with the left leg, I even grinded the right one, but the chain is on the rigth side,..
> So what side to picture?


You'll have to ride backwards - after all, nothing's.... 

But just think of the photographic kudos.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Fatty's Day Off. Posing with Sunday's project.


----------



## PC68 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Park City*

Great day for a Fat ride today


----------



## dmar123 (Mar 30, 2009)

Am I over the daily limit?? Couple from tonight up in PC,UT.

up Rob's








down Rob's


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

*Nice ride yesterday afternoon.*

Got out and rode yesterday.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

TrailMaker said:


> Fatty's Day Off. Posing with Sunday's project.


What model/year 944 is that? Project car? Building a race/autocross car? Some day I'll be acquiring my dad's 1989 951 (homologated 944 turbo S with the "smog legal" turbo and electronics upgrades) but by the time he keels over the car will surely need a complete overhaul. Dude never starts the engine up, I warned him that cylinder seizures due to not starting the engine once per month will cause the piston rings to collapse when it is finally started, but it's too late now-I'll be inheriting a project. He did this same expensive mistake with my late mother's PRISTINE Concours condition 1981 911 (car had many trophies from Concours shows)&#8230; let it sit for months without turning the engine over, day he decided on a whim to start it up, according to him "it made a funny noise so I let the local mechanic look at it"- yeah, ripped out 6 head studs and warped both heads/cylinder banks and twisted the crankshaft. Car was worth more than $30,000.00 before his negligent mistake, he ended up "giving" the car to the local Porsche specialist for a mere $8,000.00. :madman: Freakin' shame is that both cars had less than 60,000 miles on them. :madmax:


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

Few shots from yesterday...


----------



## Brogrease (Nov 4, 2012)

Sweet! Love the invisible man........


----------



## Sac29 (Jul 21, 2008)

*From the Adirondacks*

Nine Corner Lake on a windy afternoon.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like great conditions. Love the tunnel effect of the first shot.

Cheers,
Steven



Zarni said:


> Few shots from yesterday...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Zarni said:


> Few shots from yesterday...


those are pretty sweet. for the second shot, see if you can change when the flash fires on your camera. you can set it to fire when the shutter opens or when it closes. doing it at the end of the shot will have the light trail following you, instead of looking like a laser beam.

here's a poor example from last winter when i was playing around with the idea:


IMG_1204intervale-lights2 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_1207intervale-lights2 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> What model/year 944 is that?


This should help;










It's an '88. Started like this. PM me and we can chat Porsches without mucking up the thread further. 

REDLINE Rennsport Services


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

A little air time from yesterday's ride.


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

bmike said:


> those are pretty sweet. for the second shot, see if you can change when the flash fires on your camera. you can set it to fire when the shutter opens or when it closes. doing it at the end of the shot will have the light trail following you, instead of looking like a laser beam.


Thanks.

Yeah, I know that trick, but unfortunately my Yongnuo remote flash controllers doesn't allow to use Rear Curtain Sync in my camera.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Spider*

This is a sun spider I borrowed from the shop, I swaped my own saddle, pedals, stem, bars etc on it and rode it like I stole it. I liked it better than my Pugsley. I have one on order. 100mm rims boiiiii!!!!!!!! and more than enough room for BFLs puts this thing on moonlander status for a third of the price!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

MiniTrail said:


> room for a water bottle on the back of the seat tube


Dude!!!! You're right!!! I never thought of that!! I have a Two Fish velcro-on cage that I'm going to try! Will post pic.:thumbsup:


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

*2013 Fatback SL*

My Fatback was delivered yesterday. Took it for a night time trail ride last and played hooky for a hour or two at lunch today and went to the beach. First time for me on a fat bike and y'all are right, it's a lot of fun. I rode a couple miles up and down the beach playing with tire pressure. Pics are from East Beach in Charlestown, RI.


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

f00g said:


> Got out and rode yesterday.
> [...]


What brand of pogies are those?


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

guilev said:


> What brand of pogies are those?


Home made, they are made out of a childrens coat cut in two. My wife made them for me and I modified them after riding them a while. I added an extra panel on the outside like you would do if you were making bell-bottom jeans. the original plans were off a thread titled "DIY Pogies" in this forum. They are really warm I ride without gloves most of the time, and only put summer weight gloves on when it was -18 f.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

smithcreek said:


> My Fatback was delivered yesterday. Took it for a night time trail ride last and played hooky for a hour or two at lunch today and went to the beach. First time for me on a fat bike and y'all are right, it's a lot of fun. I rode a couple miles up and down the beach playing with tire pressure. Pics are from East Beach in Charlestown, RI.


^^^ Yeah Lil' Rhody!! I can't wait to get my fatty back home to ride the beaches of the bay and ocean. I grew up on the east bay and fantasize about the beaches at low tide. I could cruise on the beaches as far as I could go and then hop onto the bike path until I get to more ride-able beach.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

20 seconds out my front door and out onto the frozen shores of Lake Huron today.

Seemed epic. I was alone for a while................it was awesome.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

All the cool snow pics, were complete opposite here..... hot and dry as a bone here.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome timing. Very cool shot!

Cheers,
Steven



ShamusWave said:


>


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Today on ice: much bliss  Poor picture though.


----------



## cendres (Nov 4, 2005)

Nicely done, Shamus!


----------



## sp00j (Sep 29, 2008)

Best thread on here. Diggin all the solitude pics regardless of the environment......I know what kind of bike my 15th has to be. Been puttin it off too too long. This thread has me pumped to build another bike. Thanks for all the pics, tips, ideas & inspiration!


----------



## BigDaddyFlyer (Apr 20, 2010)

TrailMaker said:


> Fatty's Day Off. Posing with Sunday's project.


Hey John, good to see you on here. Are you still making roll hoops for 944's? I've had one of yours in my car for years, one of the best car-related purchases I have ever made.

Take care,

Jeremy


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I wish I got more snow where I am, also wish I had a Pugs


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Got Snow here in Cali....:thumbsup:


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Darkness on the edge of town...


----------



## Surlynot (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Good morning sun...


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Squeaky Clean!


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm usually not a neat freak, but I had about a 4mm thick layer of calcium cloride on the bike. sanitation went a little crazy with salting the roads + hitch rack = spraying my bike with salt = not good


----------



## easterntide (Sep 1, 2012)

Rode 2km on glass smooth ice to Ministers Face just outside of Saint John, NB. helluva day


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Added a few things, and removed some material from the wheels.


IMG_2458-1 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_2459 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Hidin' in the weeds


IMG_2463 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_2470 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_2476 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Got out last night.


----------



## BjornS (Feb 5, 2010)

I met this old singlespeeder on my first ride with the new Dillingers. Been told that the building is the old prison on this small island, wonder if this is some kind of "getaway-bike"?

Bj.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Yesterday's Snotcycle race in Leesburg, VA reminded me of how slooooooow I am (back of the back of the pack in Singlespeed category.) No sweat, I had fun :thumbsup:



It hovered between freezing and not, so some of the snow melted into mud, then refroze again.


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

easterntide said:


> Rode 2km on glass smooth ice to Ministers Face just outside of Saint John, NB. helluva day


Damn that's an awesome shot!

Wasn't much snow at the lookout but great fat riding overall today.


----------



## Lintott (Oct 14, 2006)

On the way home from school (south of Sweden).


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

*First good snow!*

We had our first good snow of the season last Friday. 3 Inches of powder over frozen ground. The temps were in the high teens, so the snow was pure fluff.

Check out the virgin snow that I got to rip on!


----------



## Lintott (Oct 14, 2006)

Lunchtime coast ride in south of Sweden from earlier in the week


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Drevil said:


> Yesterday's Snotcycle race in Leesburg, VA reminded me of how slooooooow I am (back of the back of the pack in Singlespeed category.) No sweat, I had fun :thumbsup:


Your slooow problem is easy to explain. In order to move in a forward motion, you need traction, to get traction your rear tire has to actually touch the ground. Problem solved.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

^^^^ beautiful pic. ^^^^

DJ


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

easterntide said:


> Rode 2km on glass smooth ice to Ministers Face just outside of Saint John, NB. helluva day


easterntide, i like to google map the locations if people include it with their pic as it makes it more interesting. I searched your pic location on google maps, is that whole Kennebecasis river frozen ? Incredible !!!

Awesome pic too :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Yesterdays ride.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

Is that the bush OZZY??


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Thats the one and only 

Would have posted the location but its off my "grey list", legalaties would be a hot topic so i dont bring to anyones attention.


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice pic Ozzy , all the good tracks are illegal


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

warmonkey said:


> Silly rabbit!


Warmonkey, is that yours? Lets ride!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Out for a spin in the neighborhood yesterday. Great riding conditions!

On top of Selah Ridge...








"Yes You"! Yes, close the gates! And be dang glad this doesn't say "Keep Out"!


----------



## warmonkey (Nov 8, 2005)

*Cle Elum Ridge last weekend*

Hey Ward! Yup, it's mine. I've been having a ball with it. I'm finding out I really need a granny ring though 

I'd be up for some riding. Let's stay in touch.


----------



## warmonkey (Nov 8, 2005)

*Cle Elum Ridge last weekend*

Hey Ward! Yup, it's mine. I've been having a ball with it. I'm finding out I really need a granny ring though 

I'd be up for some riding. Let's stay in touch.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

warmonkey said:


> Hey Ward! Yup, it's mine. I've been having a ball with it. I'm finding out I really need a granny ring though
> 
> I'd be up for some riding. Let's stay in touch.


COOL! Yeah, a granny will help! I've got extra studded tires too if needed. I sent you a PM with my contact info. Going to try to get out again this weekend as per conditions.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

The cattle grid is awesome


----------



## OysteinS (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello, this is my first post on mtbr. I thought I could start off with some photos. I had a really nice trip to Røros, Norway, this weekend. During my ride, there was quite extraordinary light conditions due to the low sun these days, so I used quite some time shooting photos.


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

*Fresh VT Snow*

Had a nice ride today linking some remote dirt roads to snowmobile and xc ski trails in VT.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

This may be the best damnn thread on the internet!

See the world on a Fatbike, on the MTBR Fatbike Forum!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## CESAR12 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Sunset ride*

Sunset ride at my local sanctuary on Long Island, NY.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

OysteinS said:


> Hello, this is my first post on mtbr. I thought I could start off with some photos. I had a really nice trip to Røros, Norway, this weekend. During my ride, there was quite extraordinary light conditions due to the low sun these days, so I used quite some time shooting photos.


That's some amazing color coordination. :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Scott571 said:


> Nice pic Ozzy , all the good tracks are illegal


Cheers, yeah thats the way it goes, i just be polite and leave no trace, people dont care.... i actually think they are happy to see me as they always have a fat tyre comment 

Awesome pics guys!

OysteinS you'll be stealing Drevil's title of the "brightest man on a fatbike" :lol:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Is it just me getting pixellated pics on this thread? Seems random.

Pics are now too small for the landscapes to be seen properly IMO (Edit: went into settings and set the forum to wide view - fixed the size, but not he random pixellation)


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Velobike said:


> Is it just me getting pixellated pics on this thread? Seems random.
> 
> Pics are now too small for the landscapes to be seen properly IMO (Edit: went into settings and set the forum to wide view - fixed the size, but not he random pixellation)


Hey;

I wonder if it is attachment trouble, still. Files that I publish to my website and then embed in my posts look normal. Everything I see that is an attachment is pixellated.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

The new forum software has an option to disable advanced attachment features. Try disabling it. Go to Settings>General Settings and then scroll down to the bottom of the page and turn advanced attachment uploading off if your attachments are having problems with displaying properly.

It seems like it is user flaw, not a viewer flaw. Changing this setting will probably have no effect on viewing other people's attachments.

edit...incidently, the attachments should display correctly (sometimes) if you click on them, whereby they will open in a separate window.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Spider is out of the box and rolling*

This spider is waiting for a 410mm salsa seatpost, Moonlander fork, and a bb7 brake. I used it on my 15 mile commute today and had a blast. With the tires at 30psi it actualy rolled pretty nice.


----------



## mutis (Mar 29, 2011)

Aah, finally got my Beargrease ready. Actually it took one and half week from idea i need one to buy frame and loads of parts. 
But there it is.


----------



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

Above Lake Tahoe


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

6" of fresh wet snow. Pic was taken at the 2" mark though. I rode the next day after it was done snowing and my tracks were the only things out there. I was impressed how well it did, even in more than a foot high drifts.
Lincoln Nebraska January 29th.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

*Above Lake Tahoe*

most xcellent view i've had myself but in the summertime. :headphones:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

nvphatty said:


> *Above Lake Tahoe*
> 
> most xcellent view i've had myself but in the summertime. :headphones:


Is there suppose to be a photo?


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

*on my way to Cantlie Lake, a few hours from my door...*

Testing my bike packing set-up for a longer trip on the Yukon Quest Trail.:thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Krampus! Hadn't see one in the wild yet, score! Looking good! How's it ride?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

.........


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

crashtestdummy said:


> Is there suppose to be a photo?


nope as i was quoting bikedrd and his photo.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

nvphatty said:


> nope as i was quoting bikedrd and his photo.


I figured that out after I went to another browser where more of the photos would actually show up.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

The Krampus is a beast! I've only had it on snow and ice, but I cannot wait for dirt. Traction, speed and momentum are nearly unbelievable. Before the Krampus I wouldn't believe that a bike could handle like this. It feels great to finally quit my lurking here :thumbsup:


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

No snow today, but I did get to enjoy a local multi-user path:


----------



## saron (Oct 10, 2011)

*Pug in dunes lancellin wa oz*

Hi, took the pug upto lancellin sand dunes and beach in wa oz.Bike went around dunes with no probs.


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

1 February 2013, afternoon commute in SW Finland.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Great Shot - Looks Strong!


Toni Lund said:


> 1 February 2013, afternoon commute in SW Finland.
> 
> View attachment 767419


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Lots of snow here recently, need some snowmobiles out to pack down the 2 tracks a bit more though

First tracks



























16% grade on a fattie


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Snow's accumulating up to about 4" now and this Krampus is great! I've got the tires around 8psi now just playing around with it and I'm having a blast. It just wants to keep rolling. Loves the 1'+ piles of snow too  My legs just aren't used to the fatness and snow yet  I haven't been riding much lately.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Back on the bike - Groundhog Day 2013


----------



## chrisbe (Aug 6, 2009)

First day on my new fat. What a day!


----------



## chrisbe (Aug 6, 2009)

Deleted double post


----------



## No_Roads (Oct 27, 2012)

*Fresh snow last night*


----------



## mochunk (Aug 20, 2012)

One from last weeks run on a new (to me) trail. A bit before I snapped a chain. (grumble). There is a bit of fresh snow I should be out playing in instead of sitting inside on the forums. Shrug.


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Oops.


----------



## Tiboy (Dec 10, 2012)

We had 8" of fresh snow last night, perfect day for a ride!


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

*Fatty McFat Fat*

I have finally put together a fatbike. Very excited to join the ranks of others enjoying this niche. 10pm, got it all together and had to head out for a maiden voyage. We need some snow but actually I don't care. I will ride this thing either way. Way too fun! Details to come.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Posing...


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

ShamusWave said:


> Posing...


Nice!


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

From yesterday.









-Joe


----------



## MinneapolisCommuter (Dec 31, 2012)

Found an awesome trail across a field from my in-laws house in WI. Seemed to go forever. They said the neighbor made it for cutting timber. Go neighbor!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

This is the brief portion of the ride where I got to ride; some of it with 8 speeds, some with only one, but most of it on 
foot. You can read the sad tale elsewhere on this forum.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Clean!



ShamusWave said:


> Posing...


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Terrible pic









And a scary pic of me


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

You haven't mastered the art of getting rid of drool yet ! Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Todays 50km ride, was a bit warmer than i expected, just as well there was drinking water fill points.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Thparkle @ the Thooper Bowl
view on black / ve en *****


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

From this weekend. 









-Joe


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Akfatty (Feb 3, 2013)

Cool! The orange and blue look good together!


----------



## Akfatty (Feb 3, 2013)

I do love riding in the snow but these pictures make me envious of warm weather and riding in shorts! Where is this? Australia?


----------



## Akfatty (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks like you won't get lost in the snow!


----------



## Akfatty (Feb 3, 2013)

Very cool, how did you do that?


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Just Puggin' around


----------



## andrewhoehn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Mukluk 2, my build...*


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

At SMBA in Saratoga Springs yesterday.


----------



## Slsteph (Oct 13, 2010)

*Awesome day on my new ride!*

Fresh snow right outside my door the day after buying my Beargrease. Karma.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

-Joe


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Lurking no more! While it's not technically a fat bike...a 3" wide tire at 8psi is "fat" to me


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

MiniTrail said:


> 3" is fat
> besides who is going to argue with a sasquatch


Exactly.

3" or up is usually considered "fat" around these parts. Your Krampus definately qualifies! I have a Gazz 3.0 tire on my unicycle. While it doesn't rock the super fat, it is fat enough to turn heads(and lay some awesome tracks!).
Welcome to the club, Sasquatch!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ddbros (Mar 24, 2011)

I love fresh snow


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Just some local early morning Nor Cal Shore line


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Lurking no more! While it's not technically a fat bike...a 3" wide tire at 8psi is "fat" to me


typical to see Sasquatch tracks but no actual beast.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Another one from the weekend. 









-Joe


----------



## VT Mike (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sterling Valley in Stowe VT*

2" to 3" of super fluffy fresh snow on top of hard crust made for tricky conditions on the off camber sections.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

How quickly things change...



sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I wish I got more snow where I am, also wish I had a Pugs


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Still wouldn't mind one  but I do want some warm weather for the new bike!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

First, I was all like:








And then I went all like:








Incase you can't tell, I put on some new-to-me Big Fat Larry's. Fits good, no rub, all gears, no mods. Sunday, we ride!


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

My pugs is soon moving to less furious purposes, so I installed Ragley Carnegie's bars (and slightly longer stem) to it. The ride feels more relaxed and commuter-ish. Soon it will have a new frame too (see thread: Pugsley frame failure).


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Got some fresh (heavy/wet) snow yesterday. After I picked my 3-year old son up from daycare, he wanted to ride. So, we putzed around the neighborhood and our yard. He doesn't have a fatty (yet). He wanted to ride his Trek Jet (he's been off training wheels since he was 2 1/2) but he lacks the skills for snow, so he rode his balance bike. Dad's Pugs tracks were handy in the deeper snow.


----------



## Akfatty (Feb 3, 2013)

I like that quote......


----------



## Akfatty (Feb 3, 2013)

Isn't it nice when we can all appreciate what someone else has to offer?


----------



## Akfatty (Feb 3, 2013)

glad you pointed that out...at first I was like....???? have fun on the BFL's


----------



## Akfatty (Feb 3, 2013)

Way to go Little Guy! Just like daddy! You have a future fatty there!


----------



## Akfatty (Feb 3, 2013)

Where is Cantie Lake? Are you in Whitehorse? Is the ride on the Yukon Quest trail a race/event or are you going for the adventure?


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Akfatty said:


> glad you pointed that out...at first I was like....???? have fun on the BFL's


Yeah, from the side they aren't as impressive as from the front or back view. Was too cold for lots of pics, I'll snag better ones on Sunday.


----------



## leeinmemphis (Mar 29, 2005)

I figured it was time to post up a couple pics. I ordered the bike in October and before I received it I had to have emergency back surgery. I've ridden it in the neighborhood some but it probably won't see the trails for another month. Hopefully after another month of road riding my back will be up for some trails. The bike has a Mendelson lefty fork but is otherwise stock.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Can't even ride yet... it's waaay too fluffy.


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

Trail at one of our dogsled races. Great day for a ride before the race starts


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Bering Sea ramble*

Looks remote, but I was never more than 5 miles from the town of Nome. Of course Nome IS in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

^Lovely!


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

Locally in SW Ontario, Canada we got about a foot of snow in one day. 
It's so soft it's only really rideable once the hikers have gone through, 
I tried following snowmobile tracks but it was only a single machine and still too soft.

I didn't even have to push down very hard to get this...







The reflective rim strip on the rear really shows up well in this shot!


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

TrailMaker said:


> This is the brief portion of the ride where I got to ride; some of it with 8 speeds, some with only one, but most of it on
> foot. You can read the sad tale elsewhere on this forum.


Love the frame. Is that a custom build or what brand is that bad boy? Cool looking bike!


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Some folks made a big snowball...good place to hang a Pugs.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

SRock24 said:


> Love the frame. Is that a custom build or what brand is that bad boy? Cool looking bike!


Thanks. It is my second frame;

Fatbike Forum - http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/meet-trailmaker-2-kroozer-836893.html

Frame Building Forum - http://forums.mtbr.com/frame-building/trailmaker-2-kroozer-825151.html


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Went out for a ride today! The lower the psi....the better.


IMG_2515 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_2522 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_2523 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

It's magic snow. Maybe 8" of bone dry fluff, that sticks to my hoops, but not to my rubber:


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Great day out on the snow bikes today.









-Joe


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

Finally got decent snow in the Philadelphia area!

[URL="


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

I spent the weekend riding around two historic New England towns. We don't get 24" of snow at once here in Southern NE to often, so the roads are not usually packed with nice rideable snow. First picture is from Stonington, CT. Next are a couple from Newport, RI where I did a "ride by" mansion tour.


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

bridge over an old railway pass in the country on the Trans Canada Trail with some urban art.

Happy Valentines Day


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

*Minnehaha Creek, Mpls, Mn*


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Stolen from:
Winter cycling on crystal clear Lake Michigan ice : pics


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*Ricky Ride*

In honor of our resident Style Merchant (Monsieur Drevil), I decided to add some sizzling color to the stark
white landscape on this beautiful day;



























































































Quite possibly the best riding photo I have ever taken. You should see it full size!










Happy Trails to the Fat Nation!

-


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Brilliant pics John!


----------



## rustybkr (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, great pic.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

We were in the Duluth area this past weekend


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*On the Rocks*















Quick evening ride.


----------



## kulu51 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Fat-Bike in Sweden*

Just ten minutes from home in Piteå this nice ice


----------



## jollynut (Apr 5, 2011)

Chains!


Bicycle snow chains on a Surly Pugsley (Jozankei, Hokkaido, Japan) by Robert Thomson, on Flickr


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

I recognize that bike. Looking sharp!



jonshonda said:


> Went out for a ride today! The lower the psi....the better.
> 
> 
> IMG_2515 by jonshonda187, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## tassava (Dec 2, 2012)

So great. I love the kid's grin!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

It Finally snow in Northern Illinois
Sunday 2/03


Sunday 2/10


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Sunday was at Camp Dick. The trails were awesome, singletrack and fun. 

















Tonight after work. 









-Joe


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

nlongfx said:


> I recognize that bike. Looking sharp!


Thanks man!! Terry said you've got some new parts in store for the Muk? Sounds like fun!


IMG_2536-1 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

ShamusWave said:


> Posing...


Dude. Love the pics and look of that bike. Every time I see it my pants move a little.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Commute home from work*

I took the long way home the other day.
































I am starting to get used to my coaster break on the trail now, it is challenging at times but that kind of makes it fun. Am working on barspins too since I have no cables.
I like all the pics of snow riding, I need to go north some time and try it.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

@Lone Desert Walker: Nice paint job, do it yourself?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Raul34 said:


> Dude. Love the pics and look of that bike. Every time I see it my pants move a little.


You too? I thought it was just me! That bike is a thing of beauty!  :band:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> I took the long way home the other day.
> 
> I am starting to get used to my coaster break on the trail now, it is challenging at times but that kind of makes it fun. Am working on barspins too since I have no cables.
> I like all the pics of snow riding, I need to go north some time and try it.


Seriously? Just a rear coaster brake? That's hardcore, seeing as you're doing some loaded touring stuff from the looks of those pictures.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

OFFcourse said:


> @Lone Desert Walker: Nice paint job, do it yourself?


Yeah, did it with acrylic paint, comes off with soap and water. I am not done yet, I am going to brand it Huffy, and put F.F.F. ([email protected]*k fossil fuel) on the chainstay. Also something like S.R.T. (speed reduction technology) or "Shimano equipped" even though there is no shi-nay-nay on the bike.

Pork Stacker: If things get out of control I have a plan, I will try to use my foot on the tire and if that does not work I will jump off the back of the bike and try to keep my arms and legs in tight so they do not flop around and get broke. So far everything is cool as long as I take it easy and don't head into the downhills with too much speed to begin with.


----------



## MinneapolisCommuter (Dec 31, 2012)

Saw this at One on One in Downtown Minneapolis the other day. It was all kinds of awesome! The tag on the seat said SOLD.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*

Awesome day to blow off the "afternoon shift" and go for a ride!



















Hard to tell that's a wheelie drop.










Look at them big mushy tires!



















See, I don't always unconsciously stick my tongue out when riding technical features.



















A good time was had by all!

-


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

MinneapolisCommuter said:


> Saw this at One on One in Downtown Minneapolis the other day. It was all kinds of awesome! The tag on the seat said SOLD.
> 
> View attachment 771619


Cool bike, my wife would love that. Do you know what brand fenders those are? Thanx in advance


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

Forged1 said:


> Cool bike, my wife would love that. Do you know what brand fenders those are? Thanx in advance


Fenders are from Big O Manufacturing.


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

Trails I groom around our house for the sleddogs and biking. We have been getting hit pretty hard lately makes for some great viewing but slow rolling


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Two from today. 
















-Joe


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

No snow on today's ride.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Good day on the bike









after a foot of snow in the last few days, snowmobiles have finally packed down the trails to make them rideable


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Did something a bit different today, rode on the fat trails at the local ski resort, a mix of single track in the woods and groomed trails (fat bikes allowed).

















Someone left some art


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

Rapid River...Kalkaska, Michigan Nice ride after a day of training the dogs


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fat Flotilla*

Big Fat Flotilla today. 7 ridders, 4 dogs to the Bells this morning.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*Recovery Ride*

Hey;

Last Sunday was 7" of sun warmed powder in the 30* sunshine. Thursday was Western-face-melting and all else variously crusty, and a 3rd that amount in 40* haze. Today was moderately icy on the hardpack and a super crusty 3-4" everywhere else. Howling winds here in upstate NY too, *MiniTrail*. 20*F with 20mph winds had me heading for the deep shelter of the craggy creek bottom. Quads still aching from Thursday's ride, so I went for a dink around. Riding all those spots where there are no trails, ya know? All the stuff the trails pass right by and no one pays attention to. No one but me, that is. There's nothing better for that kind of stuff than old creek bottom terrain. Both current wet and generations old dry beds just loaded with techy little challenges, and a Fatty is just the tool. Sweet!



















Looking for neat places to drop into the creek bed. It's Arse-over-Axle, and in we go!










One of my current favorites; A narrow 6' high ridge in between two old beds. Lots of junk down and 
tight going, but that's the fun of it. How tight? Well... 700mm wide bars aint makin this!










Of course, with creeks around, you have your own personal art gallery.


















Would it surprise you to find the name of this trail is *Rock 'nRoll*? I've already chronicled riding Boulder's 1&3 previously. Here's some face time for the "less rideable" #2.










Hmmmm.... wonder what out-there shite I should ride over next?!
-


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

MiniTrail said:


> ^^ we got another warm up this week and I hope it makes the crust more uniform. Seemed like I would just start diggin riding on top and then I'd sink


Same, but ours melted down farther to mostly 3" on the Westerns & flats, a little more elsewhere. I could JUST keep rolling, mostly on top of the "styrofoam." Everywhere else it was the same crunch, but deeper. I was hopping between hard-pack and bare spots. Don't care as long as I'm out! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIRider (Jan 30, 2012)

South Shore Of Long Island


----------



## Bugeye (May 25, 2004)

*Allaire State Park*

Allaire State Park, central NJ, a part of the park called the Sand Pit...


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Out and about and having fun.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Two from yesterday

















-Joe


----------



## Jesterrider (Feb 22, 2004)

*Fat Frozen Forty in Minnesota*

100 Fat bikes set out in 5 degrees for a 40 mile race.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

fun day on the sled tracks


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

from last week, before it all went away:


IMG_9496 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


deep by mbeganyi, on Flickr

nates are great.
had to play with pressure a bit.
far more confidence in fluffy and sloppy stuff than on larry and endo.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## db4 (Jan 19, 2012)

Blue bird day.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

ferday said:


> View attachment 773244


How thick was the ice? It sure looks awfully clear.


----------



## tbutter (Dec 10, 2012)

Monday night ride!








Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

*!!!!*


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

crashtestdummy said:


> How thick was the ice? It sure looks awfully clear.


Look at the crack;

I'd say at least 6" Possibly closer to 8.

GREAT shot.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

TrailMaker said:


> Look at the crack;
> 
> I'd say at least 6" Possibly closer to 8.
> 
> GREAT shot.


thanks guys

the ice was about 2 feet thick!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

ferday said:


> thanks guys
> 
> the ice was about 2 feet thick!


Thanks, I live in the desert, so I know nothing about frozen lakes and rivers.


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

A few weeks ago in the dark.


----------



## dmar123 (Mar 30, 2009)

Silver Island Mountains, UT.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^
I'm jealous !!!


----------



## db4 (Jan 19, 2012)

Will is that you?


----------



## boogman (May 21, 2012)

dmar123 said:


> Silver Island Mountains, UT.


dude how fast were you going and how long did ride like that? I'd be gassed out after like 2 minutes


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

Enchanted fatbike Stomp, Saturday, Feb 16th. Nothing like a 20+ Mile ride on the banks of the mississippi with 70 of my closest fatbike friends!! We called ahead so the bar would get more beer... and we still ran them out of most. Great Day!


----------



## dmar123 (Mar 30, 2009)

boogman said:


> dude how fast were you going and how long did ride like that? I'd be gassed out after like 2 minutes


It was really good riding conditions, probably some of the best deep snow riding I've done on the fatty. Lighter snow on top with denser/firmer snow underneath. Its amazing what you can ride through with the right conditions.

I'm still learning how snow structure and conditions can impact the ride, making it pleasant or a suffer fest. That day it was about perfect.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*First time I get to post here *


----------



## th1npower (Dec 6, 2010)

Vibrato said:


> View attachment 773952
> 
> 
> Enchanted fatbike Stomp, Saturday, Feb 16th. Nothing like a 20+ Mile ride on the banks of the mississippi with 70 of my closest fatbike friends!! We called ahead so the bar would get more beer... and we still ran them out of most. Great Day!


Love the all white setup and lefty! ...super SHARP looking!


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Post ride

Fatty by Johnclimber, on Flickr

mid ride

Feb 21st - First ride on Fatty by Johnclimber, on Flickr

With it's brother

Tourer & Fun by Johnclimber, on Flickr


----------



## farleybob (May 22, 2012)

Nice pics everyone! New stock 2013 Mukluk 3 in the garage and ready to roll! I hope to join the ranks here with some pics very soon. : )


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Did a 22 mile ride around a nearby lake today. Most of it is state park singletrack (shared use for horses, bikers, hikers) so it was kinda muddy/icey/rutty, but there was about 3 miles or so of me playing on or riding on the edge of the lake.

Started out clean. I neglected to bring my PDW MudShovel fenders today:









Rode out on part of the lakebed for a little:









Reverse icicles? 









The totality of the mud towards the end of the ride. It is amazing how the front derailleurs on these things can start off with just a little mud and then suddenly you have a massive pile of mud extending up and out from the FD.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

bedwards1000 said:


> View attachment 774061


Resistance was futile, Bedwards, good to see you here! :devil::thumbsup:


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*Playing in the snow.*

No work for me today, so what better thing to do but go ride in the snow.


----------



## db4 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Moonlander*

Moonie ride Montauk N.Y.


----------



## db4 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Beach ride*

Moonlander ,MontaukN.Y.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Ah*

With the last winter storm over. I could get out and ride.. I did have to wear sweats..


----------



## Stump 29 (Dec 12, 2009)

Jones Beach, NY - borrowed a bike to see what's up. Awesome good times. :thumbsup:


----------



## Johanneson (May 24, 2012)

Morning ride.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Johnclimber said:


> Post ride
> 
> Fatty by Johnclimber, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Hey John. Nice pics. I did notice that the wheels on your OnOne Fatty don't appear to have the spokes crossed like all the other OnOne Fatties do. Did you change that yourself or did yours come like that from the factory?


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

*handmade*

as seen at the N.A.H.B.S. today (black sheep booth)
lots of fats on display


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

From today's ride, snow still holding up, I went to a trail where the forecast was coldest.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Rode with the pups today. 
















-Joe


----------



## Alex.C (May 15, 2010)

Out on a further trail today, all the inner ones are well packed with heaps of skinny/studded traffic (not all that much snow of late).


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Today's slush filled ride at Wilderness Park, Lincoln NE.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

MiniTrail said:


> ^ got more pictures of that?
> 
> please


Several more photos in the 2nd post of this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/nahbs-2013-full-fatties-840831.html


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Yesterday we played in the sand.




























Today the ride was 20° F, windy and new snow.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey;

Quite possibly the first South Central Upstate NY Fatbike Group Ride!










Yep, two of us. I only know of three Fatties in the Binghamton area. In fact, one other that I know came out of the woods as we were getting ready to go out. Myself and this forums *Brknspk* (that's Broken Spoke if you didn't know) - imported from Ithaca - hit the trails in dust-5" of variously warm, soft, crusty snow. Changeable & sometimes challenging.














































Like lots of shots, they look like no big deal 'till you are behind the handlebars. This log was slicker than snot on a door knob.










And ZERO room for error.



















I always end up noodling around off the trail somewhere.....










A lot of places like this looked like nothing until you noticed that the dusting of snow was covering snow-packed-to-ice.



















I swear that 80% of the stone from the Eardley Escarpment (Ottawa, Ont.) must have landed in this park. This is no doubt a huge pile of it!










A nice spot, overlooking the frozen lake.










Riding into the setting sun. Imagine how many big slippery roots from that tree are hiding under that snow...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

morning fatbike on lake champlain by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Winter Wonderland*

The trails were surprisingly firm despite 6" of freshly packed snow with 3" on top of that. (This morning, not so much)

This is not a black and white picture.


----------



## brknspk (Mar 19, 2005)

TrailMaker said:


> Hey;
> 
> Quite possibly the first South Central Upstate NY Fatbike Group Ride!


Great ride Trailmaker. Conditions were about as good as they get! It was great to be out on a trail ride after working through recent knee problems. My spirit is renewed.


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Was struggling trying to ride across bog, so attempted to ride in the water because there was a firmer surface. That wasn't a great success either.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Velobike said:


> That wasn't a great success either.


That green moss in the creek bottom has got to be one of the slipperiest substances on Earth. Just like ice!


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

Click for bigger picture.


----------



## chiumy (Feb 20, 2013)

*My Surly Pug*

Ride on the snow


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

intervale by mbeganyi, on Flickr

gonna be an early mud season if it stays warm. nates are great so far.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

snow & sun & fun


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

nate vs footprint (not my foot...)


nate vs. footprint by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## clunkklonk (Jan 26, 2013)

Two feet deep snow...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

clunkklonk said:


> Two feet deep snow...
> View attachment 776733


Excellent flotation.


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

The woods.


----------



## illcomm33 (May 10, 2006)

*Snow in Colorado*

Finally got some snow in Colorado Springs. Here is a picture from a trail in Cheyenne Canyon (Columbine) The ride....A custom steel handbuilt Thin Air frameworks Fat Bike.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*Northern Cali Inland Coast*

Riding the Boca Coastline.This was a very entertaining ribbon of snow between the melting ice and the hillside.:arf:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Pugsley at BTV Earth Clock by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## bike-aroo (Feb 25, 2013)

*pulled over to let a dogteam pass by*








On the way out to our wilderness cabin, north of Denali National Park, thirty trail miles.


----------



## bike-aroo (Feb 25, 2013)

*bike at The Into the Wild Bus*


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice pic^^^^^
Sad and humbling place, that bus.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Nice pic^^^^^


+1.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

very cool, dig the vertical rocks


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

A few pics from my ride today
Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Riding on (frozen) water near Lake Ann | Times and Records | Strava










Size is relative









Riding the trails created by the logging equipment


----------



## Mesotony (Jun 15, 2004)

*Gen' one Purple Pugs*

Surrounded by Fatbacks and 9zero7's here in Anchorage, this early-adopter Pugs is still clocking miles.


----------



## gravelheadwrap (Mar 1, 2013)

Picked up a Pugsley yesterday in time for more snowfall tomorrow. Took ride around 7:30 this morning at Matsell Bridge Park near Cedar Rapids, IA. 10F, chilly but wonderful. Then took a 20 mile ride around town and in the country. Found some great snowmobile paths and fun things to roll over.


----------



## rustybkr (Mar 30, 2010)

gravelheadwrap said:


> View attachment 777219
> 
> 
> Picked up a Pugsley yesterday in time for more snowfall tomorrow. Took ride around 7:30 this morning at Matsell Bridge Park near Cedar Rapids, IA. 10F, chilly but wonderful. Then took a 20 mile ride around town and in the country. Found some great snowmobile paths and fun things to roll over.


Your gonna have fun! Awesome pic as well.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

From ride #2. Up to top of smugglers notch from the Stowe side. Walked the switchbacks. Tough climb while in summer shape on a road bike. Pleased to have walked and hiked with the fattie. Lots of questions from skiers and boarders and snowshoers on my way up and down.


Smuggler's Notch Fatbike by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*The "Who Needs a Trail" Ride*

Hey;

The title says it. Lots of stuff off trail, wherever I felt like it. Super steep hills, creek beds or very near by. Just 'splorin. Unreal conditions. Two-week-old sun warmed 3-5" crusted over with 3" of last night's fresh powder on top. In places it was like riding on fresh pavement with road tires. Smooth as silk. But... watch for ice, or a break through. CRUNCH! Got to ride on a lot of the trails that were just too hard to get to previously.




























Stoopid steep hillside stuff, where trails so far have feared to go. Why not?!










Fatty rolls the skinny!










Playing in the creek...



















...and real near to it.



















Rule for creek riding; Shift a lot afterwards!










(Wheelie) Droppin the F(at)-Bomb!


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice shots, Trailmaker!


----------



## chiumy (Feb 20, 2013)

emotional !!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

bmike said:


> From ride #2. Up to top of smugglers notch from the Stowe side. Walked the switchbacks. Tough climb while in summer shape on abroad bike. Pleased to have walked and hiked with the fattie. Lots of questions from skiers and boarders and snowshoers on my way up and down.


Nice! That's a steep trip.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> Nice! That's a steep trip.


the pics never do the steep justice. this is near the top, looking back down to the stowe side.


looking back by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

bike-aroo said:


> View attachment 777071


Apparently you packed enough rice to make it back.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

bmike said:


> the pics never do the steep justice.


Aint that the truth;

Find a likely spot for a pic, set the bike up, set the camera up, set the timer, run back to the bike, repeat until you get a good one, often MANY times. Yes, I'm doing this alone. Try it some time! It occurs to me, as I'm slipping and sliding and falling on my arse because the hillside is so steep; "I can't even walk on this without hitting the deck, but I'm riding it?!" Coming down that bank on my last two creek shots, you look right into the bottom of the creek bed from 20' above, and you swear you see a target where your face will hit when the fork or handlebars snap. "Look at the other side... look at the other side!" :eekster:

Then you look at the pics and it looks like no big deal. :madmax:


----------



## wcomeaux (Oct 25, 2008)

*My Pug and I in Terlingua, TX*

Rode 90 miles over 3 days. Riverbeds were not a problem and climbing was easier than i thought it would be. and check out my custom desert camo frame bag!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

wcomeaux said:


> Rode 90 miles over 3 days. Riverbeds were not a problem and climbing was easier than i thought it would be. and check out my custom desert camo frame bag!


Where are these photos taken?


----------



## wcomeaux (Oct 25, 2008)

These were at Lajitas trails and Big Bend State Park for the Chihuahuan Desert Bike Fest


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

*And sometimes conditions are absolutely PERFECT!!!!!!*

Ditched work to ride 30 miles on the Tetonia/Ashton rails to trails in Idaho. Unfortunately conditions were super fast and perfect, so I wasn't out as long as I wanted to be....


----------



## OUWxGuesser (May 14, 2011)

Just breaking in the freshly shoveled driveway. Had an awesome commute home (as you can tell by the snowpacked tires).


----------



## flatlandersk (May 21, 2009)

Pretty sure this upgrade was going to make the bike ride better:








My buddy Moe on his new red Pug:








Moe tweeting about how rad fatbiking is:








Moe climbing a tree to get some shots:








Tree shot of me:








Me on a small ladder in snow:


----------



## Bugeye (May 25, 2004)

*Pine Hill VT Snow Ride*

Pine Hill VT, this past Sunday 3/3.

2" of fresh, on a bed of hardpack crunchy ice, with light snow falling. Heaven.


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

A few from last weekend at Fort Custer in Mi.



























Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Is it spring breakup already in Southcentral Alaska???


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Ah snow....reasons to go to work via the woods this morning.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

3,5 hours of pure fun on sunday.


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

Finally got this dumb thing put back together. Came in handy for Tuesday's commute to work:


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

jaydrunkenpee said:


> Finally got this dumb thing put back together. Came in handy for Tuesday's commute to work:
> 
> View attachment 778364


Super Nice! "dumb thing"? Not sure the story behind that but I like what I see. Tell me more. Alfine IGH? 11 speed maybe? Looks like 100mm rims. Moonlander offset?

Thanks for sharing!

Wil


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

bikecycology said:


> Super Nice! "dumb thing"? Not sure the story behind that but I like what I see. Tell me more. Alfine IGH? 11 speed maybe? Looks like 100mm rims. Moonlander offset?


It's a Gen-1 Pugley frame and fork, cantilever mounts were shaved before getting powder coated. Wheels are 80mm Vicious GFS drilled with a 40mm hole saw and powder coated white, hubs are Alfine 11 rear and Surly 135 front, all held together with DT spokes. Fork was a 100mm non-offset model that I manhandled so it's now a 135mm one. Thomson stem/post with a King headset.

As far as it being a dumb thing, fatbike are dumb. Fun but dumb. ;-)


----------



## Hoosier Steve (Mar 7, 2013)

Indiana Snow Day


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

This really says fun all the way!



C. Alshus said:


> 3,5 hours of pure fun on sunday.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Got a ride in this morning before work. 









-Joe


----------



## gravelheadwrap (Mar 1, 2013)

Commute to work.


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

More bikepacking in the Scottish Highlands


P1050319 by ScotRoutes, on Flickr


P1050333 by ScotRoutes, on Flickr


P1050343 by ScotRoutes, on Flickr

ScotRoutes: Oops!...I (almost) did it again


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow that was a flashback!!! in 1985 or so I rode my Schwinn High Sierra up that same damn hill on a bet from a friends dad. It almost killed me in the summer! Nice work!



bmike said:


> the pics never do the steep justice. this is near the top, looking back down to the stowe side.
> 
> 
> looking back by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Is that California Mountains? Looks a lot like Laguna area...



C. Alshus said:


> 3,5 hours of pure fun on sunday.


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Levi707 (Nov 5, 2004)

I rode the 12 miles to work today on the logging roads. Stopped and took a picture halfway to work since I was making good time.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Maiden ride on my Forty-Four Big Boy. My smile was wider than that Bud.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Trails are too muddy to ride, so i hit the beach and checked out the ice flows on Lake Erie


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Steve Balogh said:


> Trails are too muddy to ride, so i hit the beach and checked out the ice flows on Lake Erie


+1, but substitute Huron for Erie:




























Stellar ride.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

AllMountin' said:


> +1, but substitute Huron for Erie:
> 
> Stellar ride.


Nice! I thought about driving up there, a bit more time to get there though. Not shown in my pic is how nasty the Lake Erie beach is, zebra mussel shells often ground up by the millions. Very little sand to actually ride any more. The Knards were nice riding through all of that then a paved trail ride into Monroe and back.


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

Nowhere special, but maybe the last snow for around here. Some of you cats take some really nice pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

Fatty Tracks over a park bench.









Gorgous day on the Mississippi last weekend. This weekend? nithin but cold, cold rain. (sigh) no ride today either.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

MiniTrail said:


> you guys seeing any water chestnuts in the upper great lakes yet?
> 
> so far I've not had any issues on the bike from them but myself and family members have stepped on a few. Nasty suckers. They'll go right through a sandal
> 
> View attachment 779457


I hope not, I'm live closer to Lake Erie, just looked this up after your post, I'll watch for them when I go up north.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*Foxboro*

What a great day to ride. We here in Massachusetts got hit with another dumping of snow. So what do we do, we go riding of course.


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

Where is Tahoe pic from, top of 267 towards Watson Lake? We ordered some 907's a few weeks ago and hope to have them soon. We live in Truckee.


----------



## Jstews (Oct 29, 2011)

Rode out to the tracks behind my house for a little photo shoot..


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

A little ride on one of my old favorite trails.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

saltyman said:


>


Those pictures really don't do justice for the Krampus&#8230; the tires look like "normal" width tires next to the fatness of Bud and Lou. Great to see a comparison of the two side by side though. :thumbsup:


----------



## KrateKraig (May 7, 2007)

At least 157 Fat Bikes starting the 45k race at the first Fat Bike Birkie in northern Wisconsin. 
(There were at least another 51 Fat Bikes entered in the 18k race.)


From 2013 Fat Bike Birkie


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

The snow is going quick here around the Lake Tahoe area. Enjoying a Sunday morning ride with my Gal


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*Ice is ...*

starting to break up with the warmer temps we've been having


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Got in a good couple of hours on the Sourdough yesterday:









-Joe


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Which bike, which bike?*

I fear the snow biking days are coming to a fast close.
Hear the brook babble here: Mountain Bike or Fatbike

*Fatbike!​*


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMG_9869 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

*Western Rim in Fruita*

Had the fatty on the Rim March 7th, yeah it was a blast!


----------



## Uncle_Mike (Feb 20, 2004)

*Arriving home at Sundown*

...following a tour of childhood trails.


----------



## akchickie (Mar 12, 2013)

*Sunny singletrack at kincaid park, anchorage*


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

*Snow again!!*


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Haven't posted in a while but here are a couple of recent ones from a ride on the Yukon Quest trail between Braeburn and Carmacks, Yukon.


Soft snow by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Pushing across a windblown lake by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Got 7" of snow and decided it was a good day to get out.

This is within the first 5'.

IMG_2680 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

I am thankful that a few snowshoe folks had blazed the trail. 

IMG_2686 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_2699 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Crankset making a snowman

IMG_2691 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

BB7 up to the task

IMG_2690 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Drivetrain doing its' job. 

IMG_2703 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Which way to go?

IMG_2710 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Then I fell.

IMG_2719 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_2724 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## sgtstretch (Apr 1, 2012)

Just picked up a Moonlander today! 22in frame, on Bud and Lou tires, BB7s, and a X7 2x9 drivetrain. So much fun to ride, hoping we get hit with a blizzard so I can take it out in some snow. Going to be converting it to tubeless once my extra large 24in tubes come in.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

We got to build and prep two new Moonlanders for customers today at work, awesome bikes and going to a really nice couple. Hope they enjoy the Surly's, they will possibly take them to the snow this year on holidays


----------



## Supermastic (Nov 25, 2009)

*New rules in FRANCE !*









Homemade bike..........Homemade traffic sign !!!


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

The fat Pearl


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

My Muk is primarily a singletrack machine.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

From last night.









-Joe


----------



## muddy guy (Jan 29, 2011)

*TONKA meets JOHN DEERE*

Here's a shot of my 9:zero:7. I thought I should anti up and post a picture. Such beautiful builds are posted. I hope this one stands worthy.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

muddy guy said:


> Here's a shot of my 9:zero:7. I thought I should anti up and post a picture. Such beautiful builds are posted. I hope this one stands worthy.


Looks plenty zingy to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## muddy guy (Jan 29, 2011)

Here it is at a more Zingy angle!


----------



## mbmattcor (Mar 14, 2012)

Mojave road in southeastern California


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

From my ride in Girdwood AK this morning...


----------



## akchickie (Mar 12, 2013)

Where have you been riding around Girdwood?


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

akchickie said:


> Where have you been riding around Girdwood?


Mouse Meadows and up the cat track, beautiful. And also just along the Alyeska bike path, with my son (on his fat unicycle) and younger daughter (on her fat-back).

--Lars


----------



## Christopher583 (Mar 14, 2013)

The bike was cleaner when I got back from my ride yesterday than when I left. That can only mean one thing - snowbiking season is here.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

Finally get to post pics on here! My first ride out.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

the great gazzute!
(my wife says it looks like apocalypse in the kitchen)
there, a longtail fatbike, quit whinging n go make yer own!! :thumbsup:


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Finally got a nice dry day to take my first off-road ride on my new Mukluk 3 and WOW, what a fantastic ride and incredible bike 

This is my first fat bike after riding 26" hardtails since Feb 1990, then a Ritchey P29er which is sitting somewhat disassembled now as I used the parts to upgrade the Muk 

Tubeless tyres were good but pressures started too soft. Found the Larry very heavy/slow to steer in tight singletrack or at speed  Endo rear was awesome and only slipped minimally if I stood too much over steep sections climbing 

All things considered, this could become my only bike


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

shanesbw said:


> Finally got a nice dry day to take my first off-road ride on my new Mukluk 3 and WOW, what a fantastic ride and incredible bike ..


Just curious - where are you? That looks very Australian coastal scrub.


----------



## Fat_Burnman (Mar 16, 2013)

*Moonlander snaps*

Just mucking around on top of Mt Cronin, NSW, Australia:















And one at the park with the kids:








And loving the Bud and Lou tyres riding up Mt Ainslie, ACT:


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Velobike said:


> Just curious - where are you? That looks very Australian coastal scrub.


I live on the Gold Coast, South East Qld, so yes you know your bushland well


----------



## Levi707 (Nov 5, 2004)

rode the muk down the race course while the girlfriend was doing a 10k run/race this morning. My caption for this is "fatbike, you are doing this wrong. it is a runnig race, not a ride"


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

Went Northern Lights Hunting last night on my bike. Only had a faint green glow on the horizon but it was fun times, I saw two falling stars, heard an owl in the distance, watched the stars for two hours, I spotted three satellites, and saw something I've only seen maybe one time before. I had a Lynx come visit me while I was taking pictures. At first I thought he was a fox, but he came right up to me about 20 feet in the opening besides me. I think he was interested in the blinking red light on my camera. i reached over and grabbed the camera, but by the time the buffer ended he ran off. Super cool though.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Time to go find me some snow.










Found some.










And some more.










It was a good day ...










... to stop for scenery.


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

*My first snow ride in the mountains*

Have ridden to work in the snow, on the greenbelt with & w/o snow, in the woods, on the dirt and in the river but have yet to hit the mountains while they were snowy. Well, it was more slushy than snowy, but there was snow - sunk my front wheel into some and had a bit of over the bars moment.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Wildlife encounter.

--Lars


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*We Don't Need No Stinkin' Trails*

Right now the crust is so nice in central Vermont, that you can ride anywhere, as long as the trees aren't too close together.


----------



## mbmattcor (Mar 14, 2012)

Mojave road in southeastern California


----------



## Lagopus Lagopus (Oct 3, 2011)

*Fatback on a glacier.*


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*In Search of Snow*

Not much left here in South Central Upstate NY. Just a little dust. We got our first Spring Smackdown. Warmed up, rained like crazy, and all the snow melted. Now it's back to cold again.










The skinny tired bikes were out. Instead of snow, he was struggling with the huge 6" deep frost heaves. Funny... I didn't really notice. However, he has recently ridden a Necromancer, and has now tested positive.










Had to be careful. In a lot of the dips, the thick snow has turned to ice, with this powder sugar disguise on top.



















Now, noodling down in the creek bottom you can see far below in the previous pics. I had just been admiring the limpid pools of the babbling brook from the hillside above. These are not on any trail, but Fatty don't care.










The ice deck is gone from the creek, but some sculptures are still around.




























The most photographed rock outside of Half Dome, maybe ( see my previous photo dumps). This time, snapped whilst riding UPhill. Interesting that this is the first angle I've tried that makes it look as tall as it really is!










More ice art.










I've been eye balling this big boy for years. First ride over it today. Fatty gives you WINGS!










The Humvee, in repose. Happy to be out in the woods again. Kroozer is no doubt a bit jealous.

-


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*Knik Glacier Ride Today*

























Spring time in AK is hard to beat.


----------



## Fat_Burnman (Mar 16, 2013)

*South Coast*

Jeez all that ice and snow surely needs some warmer terrain to mix it up!
We hit the south coast on the weekend and had a blast tackling some gnarly trails and chasing the waves on the beach..


----------



## brug10 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Uk Snow!*


__
https://flic.kr/p/8

Unexpected snowy ride at Grizedale yesterday!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Another day at the office.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Buchanan Pass yesterday.









-Joe


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

^^^"hang time"








^^^"danger, missing fork leg"

Sticky mud after snowmelt last week. 15 miles of good times!


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

"danger, missing fork leg"


looks like You've got it on sale !! and it was half off


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Lake Michigan Moonlander Splashdown
view on black


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

Lake Michigan Moonlander Splashdown
[URL="http://www.flickriver.com/photos/gomez_lakeraven/8568901803/" said:


> view on black[/URL]


Quite the colours several shades of brown to white then shades of blue and green, quite the transition.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)




----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> View attachment 782108
> 
> ^^^"hang time"
> 
> ...


what do you need to a conversion like that on a lefty fork? Just a long skew or spacers or how do you go about doing that?
thanks!


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

SRock24 said:


> what do you need to a conversion like that on a lefty fork? Just a long skew or spacers or how do you go about doing that?
> thanks!


Here's some info to read on the topic:
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/oh-hell-yeah-498819.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/lefty-fat-bikes-679310.html

But basically, MendonCycleSmith sells longer clamps to adapt your older, removable clamp Lefty.


----------



## aegolius (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Last snow of spring?


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

Yeah - we've had some snow too!


Untitled by ScotRoutes, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Frosty by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

GISDork's Sweet Ham Hocks by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Eeeegads;

It's spreading.


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

Haha Its great when people stop and look...not sure if they are looking at my bike or my pants.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

morning coffee fatbike meet up:
wil's necro: (necro frame, salsa fork, s8pd hub, gfs rims with larry front and nate rear, custom porcelain rocket bags from his voodoo rig)

Fatbike coffee morning by mbeganyi, on Flickr

my pugs and wil:

Fatbike coffee morning by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

I thought it'd be a perfect day to celebrate "Fat Friday".


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Did some swampy bushwhacking and stream bed riding. Fat tires invite this sort of thing for whatever reason. I'm starting to get why velobike is such a proponent of SS and IGH for this kind of riding.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

vaultbrad said:


> Did some swampy bushwhacking and stream bed riding. Fat tires invite this sort of thing for whatever reason. I'm starting to get why velobike is such a proponent of SS and IGH for this kind of riding...


Great fun isn't it? Gets you into far more interesting places.

I work on the principle that anything that sticks out can be torn off or bent .... and anything that can get torn off or bent, will be.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been trying to think of a way to get an effective dingle setup without having to mess with a most of the time gear and a super low gear for the really soft ground riding and big climbs. If you can think of a way to do it easily, please share. Something like a 1:1 or less low gear and a 2:1.3/1.5 regular gear? I don't know. I can't figure a good mostly gear for this thing. What's your preferred mostly gear, velobike?


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Not ready for summer pics yet!!!

On Speedway @ the fire break!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

vaultbrad said:


> I've been trying to think of a way to get an effective dingle setup without having to mess with a most of the time gear and a super low gear for the really soft ground riding and big climbs. If you can think of a way to do it easily, please share. Something like a 1:1 or less low gear and a 2:1.3/1.5 regular gear? I don't know. I can't figure a good mostly gear for this thing. What's your preferred mostly gear, velobike?


For really soft going or deeper snow, 22/22, but that's a real PITA if I have to pedal for any distance on a hard surface. It isn't really low enough for deep snow and I'd like 22/32 to get the same as a granny and lowest gear on a derailleur. Speed is not an issue when you are going off track.

I just went back to a 32/22 because I thought we'd seen the end of the snow - cue a fresh drop. That gearing was ok for the first hour, but after a 6 hour ride I felt like I'd done some really hard work.

Like you I'm heading for a dinglespeed - I'm trying to get an adapter made so I can put a 32 Surly chainring on the back - and I'm aiming for 32/22 and 22/32.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

March 23rd - Pre Whinlatter Challenge preping ready for tomorrow's event/race by Johnclimber, on Flickr


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

Johnclimber said:


> March 23rd - Pre Whinlatter Challenge preping ready for tomorrow's event/race by Johnclimber, on Flickr


wow look at the tread mark in snow no slippage going to happen there... my build date 28th march cant wait for me fatty
ps are thise tubeless and drilled

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Did a 38mi ride from my house out to Lake Michigan today for a few miles on the shoreline

Groomed snowmobile trails









This trail was barely rideable 2 weeks ago, another 1.5 feet of snow meant I could pedal as long as it was downhill









Finally made it to Lake Michigan


----------



## x_norman_x (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Always more land to explore but I'm not done with the snow yet.


----------



## bobkorn (Dec 6, 2011)

*Wellfleet, Cape Cod, MA*


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

-

Same terrain, snow or no. Fatty just goes!





































Just LOVE that mushy front tire! 

-


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

How many cholla spines can you fit in your Lou?


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*RatBike Face*

1st Ever RatBike Face in Glenwood Springs, Colorado. Thanks to the Gear Exchange, Sunlight, and all the RatBike Fartiers.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

steep steep steep by mbeganyi, on Flickr

rode some snowmo and ski trail that i've been eying as a connector to some of my favorite terrain. steep going. had a good time though. 4.2 miles in what took way too long. redlined the heart for all the ups, no matter how hard i tried to pace myself. snow was hardpack snomo trail under 3-4" of new fluff. nates did great, although it eventually gets so steep that its hard to keep the front down and the back biting. and i run out of lungs and legs and heart to keep moving.


bolton valley by mbeganyi, on Flickr
bolton valley off in the distance. i'm on the west side of the access road. bike off the trail in the deep.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Start of the Sheep Mountain Challenge. Fun...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Sunday Services
view on black


----------



## cujarrett (Jul 23, 2009)

From today's ride.










Fullsize


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

I located all the mud in the north island!


----------



## KDGast (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice snow for a ride in St. Louis today.


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Blimey! Over 500,000 views on this thread - just shows how popular fatbikes have become.


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

*Methow and Sun Mountain*

The Penguin and I did our first major snow ride around the Methow in Washington. The Methow Valley Sport Trail Association grooms ski trails and allows fat bikes. We rode after the official season but discussed our trails with Methow Cycle and Sport (great shop)! We hit the Gunn Ranch, Sun Mountain and this trail near Mazama.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

More on my blog... the beast is out

ride on purpose: 90% of the fun at 10% of the cost: Mongoose Beast, Walmart fat bike, first impressions


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

HOUSTON... er... Minnesota... we have dirt!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

ring count? by mbeganyi, on Flickr

mud season on its way. funny car fenders on the pugsley.


abandoned by mbeganyi, on Flickr


gateway by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

bmike said:


> ring count? by mbeganyi, on Flickr
> 
> mud season on its way. funny car fenders on the pugsley.
> 
> ...


NAN = Nates are necessary!


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

The snow is getting soft up above 8k feet... But the ride was good anyhow.









-Joe


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

Todays ride


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

*fat bikepacking*

setup tested and ready to roll for an S24O this weekend. Getting out to my go to spot @ Little River state park in Waterbury, VT. Should be nice and slow going!


----------



## Water_Boy (Aug 12, 2012)

Here's my first contribution to this forum and hopefully there will be some more in the future.

This year the winter has been very persistent here in Helsinki which again provides us with magnificent fat biking conditions. Here are a few snaps from today's ride with my Mukluk on some small islands just outside Helsinki.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Kippis!


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Just the commute today so no pics of where I've been, but here's my new rear mudguard:


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Saul Lumikko said:


> Just the commute today so no pics of where I've been, but here's my new rear mudguard:


Cool! Acerbis? Def a moto front. I like the coverage.


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

Daytrip to Lake Saimaa, Finland. Almost perfect weather! 









More pictures: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8


----------



## Surlynot (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Surlynot said:


> View attachment 785565


Man killer bike!! Really like the red!


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

picked up on one fatty today havent ridden back for ages i was fooked couple of hours i got back into it overall was good fun didnt want to go home lovely for trailing heres a few picks

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

End of March and my trails look like this. Loving it!


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

Today's beast image...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

2silent said:


> Today's beast image...


Nice sticker!


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

wadester said:


> Cool! Acerbis? Def a moto front. I like the coverage.


Yes it's a moto front mudguard, made by Polisport.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

a bum planking


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

My new Mukluk 3, I'm pretty excited to spend some time rolling around on it.


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

been out again woow what a nice ride went through every puddle and bit of mud, went in woods let tyres down a bit dont know what pressure but felt nice rolled over everything even on the canal just rolled no bumps very smooth better than my hard tail bike overall very enjoyable 
Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Askar (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

5 and a half hours of fun in the snow. It was a good day.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Nice day.

--Lars


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Scrabble says no fatbike for me










Tap tap taparoo sent with tapatalk 2


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

I guess fat bike is two words.


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

So today my wife finally got riding on the snow! It was a great ride. I am a very happy husband.







Bluedot trail near Campbell tract trails, Anchorage, AK


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

I couldn't decide if I should post this in the Fat Bike Air and Action Shots on Tech Terrain, the Beach/Sand riding picture thread, or here in the good old Daily fatbike pic thread. In the end the Daily fatbike pic thread won out.


----------



## brebla (Feb 8, 2013)

First day on my new Pugs! Its not so clean anymore. Bud up front just barely fits, but what grip! Thanks MCS, for turning me to the fat side.


----------



## x_norman_x (Apr 12, 2011)

one more red


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

brebla said:


> View attachment 786523
> View attachment 786524
> View attachment 786525
> 
> First day on my new Pugs! Its not so clean anymore. Bud up front just barely fits, but what grip! Thanks MCS, for turning me to the fat side.


Any chance you could snag a picture of the clearance up front? I'm inclined to try a bud up front on my pug using large marge rims.


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

Another great ride today. Campbell tract trails, Anchorage, Ak


----------



## brebla (Feb 8, 2013)

jcaino said:


> Any chance you could snag a picture of the clearance up front? I'm inclined to try a bud up front on my pug using large marge rims.


This is a Bud on a Marge lite w/tube. I measured the inner fork at 115 mm, and the tire width at 110 mm (~10 psi). Add a little tire wobble and it is tight. The so called "birth tits" rub the inner fork.

I was riding some rutted mud and the grip was great though.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Whew, that is close! I imagine snow-only would be fine...mud, less so. Either way, nice bike!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Captain Chaos (Jan 29, 2006)

Pugsley on patrol.









Playing in the snow up the Pentlands!









But equally at home in mud...









Or on the tarmac!


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

heres few pics and a crappy vid from my old phone















Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sure I could ride here a week ago.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Beachsearch on Lago de Michoacán


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

*MCS Lefty Fatback*

April 3rd, 29 degrees with 3 inches of new snow. Decided to go for a snow ride before it melts tomorrow.


----------



## a-o (Oct 24, 2011)

On-One Fatty with a Trek MT 201

Finland


P4040404

video from our first ride together, and we had so fun!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Cruisin around downtown


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Some nice looking rides here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeG (Nov 14, 2012)

> On-One Fatty with a Trek MT 201


You made the kid ride on a skinny tire tag-along? :bluefrown: 

That not a true fatbike, its only 2/3 fat!


----------



## a-o (Oct 24, 2011)

JoeG said:


> You made the kid ride on a skinny tire tag-along? :bluefrown:
> 
> That not a true fatbike, its only 2/3 fat!


OT:

Yes I know! I have seen a 2,5" tire for a 20" wheel, but I believe there is not enough room for this kind of tire in the trek frame.

Trek has a steel frame, so it might be possible to modify the frame to fit the fat tire. There is wide wheels available for 20" from Robsson but is there a 20" fat tires available for this size?

Perhaps I just wait for couple of years, and my son can have an own fatty


----------



## Siddhartha Valmont (Feb 19, 2013)

a-o said:


> There is wide wheels available for 20" from Robsson but is there a 20" fat tires available for this size?


With the rim you are pointing to, you might have to rely on cruisers or chopper tire (heavy and slick usually).

However, if you target 20inches trial parts (19inches real size), you will be able to find rims up to 47mm wide and there is knobby tires up to 2.6 (Monty Eagle Claw) or plenty of choice in 2.5 (Maxxis Creepy Crawler, Nimbus Cyko lite, Koxx TryAll...).


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Siddhartha Valmont said:


> However, if you target 20inches trial parts (19inches real size), you will be able to find rims up to 47mm wide and there is knobby tires up to 2.6 (Monty Eagle Claw) or plenty of choice in 2.5 (Maxxis Creepy Crawler, Nimbus Cyko lite, Koxx TryAll...).


Let us not forget the Onza _Sticky Fingers_ tire in the 20"x2.5" size (real true 20", not 19" trials size).


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

brebla said:


> This is a Bud on a Marge lite w/tube. I measured the inner fork at 115 mm, and the tire width at 110 mm (~10 psi). Add a little tire wobble and it is tight.


Deflate it, get some soapy water and give the tyre bead and rim bead a good soaping with a brush, then inflate till both beads set/pop. The tyre will run 100% true apart from slight moulding imperfections (+/- 1-2mm)

Nice pics guys


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> Deflate it, get some soapy water and give the tyre bead and rim bead a good soaping with a brush, then inflate till both beads set/pop. The tyre will run 100% true apart from slight moulding imperfections (+/- 1-2mm)


I had a HuDu like that;

NOTHING would seat it true. NOTHING! Slobbed it with every slippery thing I could think of short of grease, even WD40, inflated it to near 50PSI, mounted, remounted, nothing!!!!! The only thing that worked was about a month of bashing its brains out on the trail. One day I noted that it was suddenly round and true, and there was a shadow line around the sidewall in the "bad spot" where the rim had sat previously.

Now back to all these great pics!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

They are logging the local park by me:madmax: I did call the superintendent of forestry and had a nice chat with him. I am now ok with what their plan is, but hate to see them chopping trees.

012 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


016 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

One of the machines used to cut the trees. His tires are fatter. 

026 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

This one would win in a fight!

032 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


040 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


Mongoose by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## Jstews (Oct 29, 2011)

Mongoose!


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

25 miles solo urban ride in mpls, mn


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

*Three inches of fresh fell today, another foot predicted!*

SuperBlinky and Ms SuperBlinky on Paper Plate Trail, lower hillside trails, Anchorage, Alaska.


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

Cub Scout ride for the Bear patch requirement and a Terrain Destroyer Jr. at the local bike store.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like my fat-biking season is coming to an end. Yesterday and a week ago.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

collideous said:


> Looks like my fat-biking season is coming to an end.


Nah...

A Swiss Army Knife is always in season.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

TrailMaker said:


> A Swiss Army Knife is always in season.


True. Some other bikes want to be ridden too, though. If I had to limit myself to one bike, the fat-bike would be the one :thumbsup:


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

collideous said:


> True. Some other bikes want to be ridden too, though. If I had to limit myself to one bike, the fat-bike would be the one :thumbsup:


That bike looks even better with some snow and dirt on it. Some nice terrain for it, too.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Indeed;

As long as yur gettin out and havin fun, Bruddah!


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Local woods and the snow is gone. The Moon lander is upper fun on dirt.


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Surlynot (Jun 20, 2011)

^ Nice shot, real moody atmosphere.

Bike looks cool too


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Nice*



Code Runner said:


>


Is that Wyoming? Great picture, If that is where you live you are lucky.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Signs of spring in ontario.... finally riding on some dirt!


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Porcupine Rim*

Big big fun was had.


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> Is that Wyoming? Great picture, If that is where you live you are lucky.


Salt Lake City, lucky indeed.


----------



## brebla (Feb 8, 2013)

Still some snow in western NY.


----------



## Big_Toobs (Feb 8, 2012)

Here are 3 pics and a video I made from some footage of riding around Pt Reyes National Seashore in Northern CA. I am not certain this was legal as there was a sign that said biking in designated areas only. I scouted out a trail and it had a no biking sign, so I stayed away from that particular trail and headed to the beach/shore via the Limantour trail. I tried to maintain minimum impact to the area.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*Great video...*



Big_Toobs said:


> Here are 3 pics and a video I made from some footage of riding around Pt Reyes National Seashore in Northern CA. I am not certain this was legal as there was a sign that said biking in designated areas only. I scouted out a trail and it had a no biking sign, so I stayed away from that particular trail and headed to the beach/shore via the Limantour trail. I tried to maintain minimum impact to the area.


...but yes it looks like you were riding in a closed area. (sorry to be the buzz-kill!) Be sure to check the maps http://www.nps.gov/pore/planyourvisit/upload/map_park.pdf before you go again; red dashed lines = bikes OK, black dashed lines = no bikes. Tan areas = bikes OK; green areas (wilderness classification) = no bikes.

It's not uncommon for "no bikes" signs to go missing from trails around here but that excuse doesn't always work in court! (if trying to fight a citation)

Another rule-of-thumb for California beaches is if you're below the mean high tide line you might be OK; otherwise probably not. Only a very few areas you can ride beach dunes unimpeded; especially if they're vegetated (nesting habitat for all sorts of critters)


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Big_Toobs said:


> Here are 3 pics and a video I made from some footage of riding around Pt Reyes National Seashore in Northern CA. I am not certain this was legal as there was a sign that said biking in designated areas only. I scouted out a trail and it had a no biking sign, so I stayed away from that particular trail and headed to the beach/shore via the Limantour trail. I tried to maintain minimum impact to the area.
> 
> View attachment 788693
> 
> ...


Nice! Point Reyes would be a great place to ride. Perhaps I should drive up there with my fatbike someday and scope it out.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

brebla said:


> Still some snow in western NY.
> View attachment 788692


harriet hollister?
used to mtb and ski there...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Big_Toobs said:


> Here are 3 pics and a video I made from some footage of riding around Pt Reyes National Seashore in Northern CA. I am not certain this was legal as there was a sign that said biking in designated areas only. I scouted out a trail and it had a no biking sign, so I stayed away from that particular trail and headed to the beach/shore via the Limantour trail. I tried to maintain minimum impact to the area.


I like the video, nice perspective with the wheel.


----------



## CamberPro29er (Sep 8, 2011)

My new 2013 Salsa Mukluk 2 on South Mountain, AZ


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

My singlespeed Pugs









One of my son enjoying the Pugs


----------



## brebla (Feb 8, 2013)

bmike said:


> harriet hollister?
> used to mtb and ski there...


Yes. No snow anywhere until you pull up to the entrance.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Big_Toobs said:


> Here are 3 pics and a video I made from some footage of riding around Pt Reyes National Seashore in Northern CA. I am not certain this was legal as there was a sign that said biking in designated areas only. I scouted out a trail and it had a no biking sign, so I stayed away from that particular trail and headed to the beach/shore via the Limantour trail. I tried to maintain minimum impact to the area.


I doubt it was legal, being a National Park. I found out the hard way here in Michigan last November at Sleeping Bear National Lakeshore. Funny thing was, a ranger allowed me to ride it a year earlier in a different spot. Gomez was in the area a few days before me, found out it was NOT legal to ride. He e-mailed me, but I didn't take my computer with me that weekend. An experienced ranger gave me a written warning as there were no signs posted about bike access, but "No Wheeled Vehicles" was. He wrote me up with no fine for violating federal vehicle code 36. A bicycle is considered a wheeled vehicle in National Parks. Ask the Park if you want to know for sure. If you get caught, and it is illegal, don't argue. If you piss off the park ranger you are looking at fines or even having your bike impounded. They typically will not take your bike here in Michigan unless it's a second offense. I have to be on my best behavior in National Parks for a year, as my name, pic of my bike, and vehicle license plate# are on file. Keep in mind the guy that wrote me up was a 39 year veteran who has even arrested cyclists for drunk driving on their bikes. The previous guy was young and inexperienced and probably did not understand the vehicle codes. Riding the waterline doesn't work either, leaving tire tracks is what they have an issue with. The only way you can take a bike through a beach in a park considered a preserve is on your shoulder. Pushing a bike through the sand will also get you, as you are leaving tracks. Most preserves do NOT like posting signs, so be aware if you point out the lack of signage, it may reduce your punishment, but chances are you will still get a writeup. Hope I'm wrong about your beach in CA, but be aware the rules are never well posted.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

021 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


009 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Frozen Lake

Wissota by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Stans sprayed everywhere!!*

I was riding through the desert with out my light on when I came up to a wash about 2 feet deep and 3 or 4 wide. I brought up the front end and wheelied over the wash but my front tire came down hard on a bush just on the other side. PPPSSHHHHHHHHssssss SPRAY! SPRAY! SPRAY! Went flat after like 50 feet or so. A stick went right through the tire and tube. I was like [email protected]@@@@@@!!! I have a tiny little pump that takes about 1000 strokes to fill up a fat tire. I poped in another tube for the ride home without booting the tire, so today I will probably demount and patch the tire on the inside with a large regular tire patch. I dont like boots because I dont think they let the tire stretch.


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Fresh snow from yesterday's ride*

Yesterday was slow going but nice to put in fresh tracks in some places. Bluedot, Campbell Tract trails, Anchorage, Alaska.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Probably the last of our snow for this winter


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Those singlewall rims are a bit delicate


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

The warranty frame (with a new fork - I did not know that there were black 17 mm offset forks available) arrived at last.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Too wide!


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Too wide!


LOL, how wide is that bar it looks kinda narrow anyway, Cyclo-cross ONLY!


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Nah, just pop a wheelie and ride through with the bar at an angle.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^
i'm with You !!!


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

The snow is getting thin! 









-Joe


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Perfect end to a fun ride last night*














The end of a great ride last night @ Elmore Road Ball fields


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Too wide!


You've got to wheelie through that section with the bars cocked at an angle to make it through without any endo action.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Winter biking blues,... er, bluebird days*

Trails are hard and fast, days are long and sunny, temps are warming into the teens in the afternoon. Much to like about fatbiking in Nome these days. I've been riding a lot but not posting much, since all my pics tend to look the same. Lack of imagination, I guess. After six months with snow on the ground what would really excite me is some dirt, rock, or sand under my wheels. Riding in a pair of shorts and t shirt would be nice, too. Anyway, headed up high today where the springtime sunshine has exposed some long stretches of rocky ridgeline. Sans wind, it almost felt balmy at 5 degrees F. Almost...


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

early morning ride through fields woods and canal set at 10 psi smooth as anything i used to feel every bump on my hard tail not on this baby good fun

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

Beatin' the storm.


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

It took me a while to remember which one was mine.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Code Runner said:


> Beatin' the storm.


Nice photo.


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

Still a bit of snow around...


IMG-20130413-00247 by Andrew Sealey, on Flickr


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> You've got to wheelie through that section with the bars cocked at an angle to make it through without any endo action.


That's what I do :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

OFFcourse said:


> LOL, how wide is that bar it looks kinda narrow anyway, Cyclo-cross ONLY!


780mm!


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

How does he reach the pedals sitting like that?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

ejected, quick sand like, crossing a small outlet into the lake, front wheel went in and didn't come out so easy...


Into the sand by mbeganyi, on Flickr

feet got wet...


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice photo druidh and nice bike too.

What are those guards/fenders you are using?

They look pretty good


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

shanesbw said:


> Nice photo druidh and nice bike too.
> 
> What are those guards/fenders you are using?
> 
> They look pretty good


Those are the SKS Grand MOM and Grand DAD. They're not specifically designed for fat tyres but are wider than most and are easily fitted/removed. When carrying a handlebar bag (like the Revelate Sweet Roll) I remove the forward facing section of the front guard too.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

bmike said:


> ejected, quick sand like, crossing a small outlet into the lake, front wheel went in and didn't come out so easy...


What...

No pic of the face print in the sand?


----------



## 10ford (Mar 12, 2013)

*Nice ride yesterday.*

Wife and I had a great time up Corner Canyon yesterday.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Karate Monkey Gaining Weight*

My karate Monkey got a little fatter in the front. Made a big difference in float and comfort. Now I need a wider rim for it!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

TrailMaker said:


> What...
> 
> No pic of the face print in the sand?


hand and foot prints are already gone by the time i got the phone out and snapped the pic. really deep, quick 'healing' sand in there. surprised. i've crossed that little outlet at least once a week since fall... didn't give it a second thought until i was heading overboard.

left foot went in deep enough for water to rush over the top of the lake boots. right foot i manage to land ahead of me, on firmer sand.

good fun though. love riding on the beach.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## hawkview1 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Fatback Heaven!*


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

*First Ride off snow on a fat bike*

Going up a creek without a paddle.


----------



## tourqe2000 (Aug 19, 2011)

*the snow is all gone, so I set my Pugsley up to get groceries*


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

This morning's ride. Spring crust = awesomeness. Last year at this time the snow was gone and the trails were dry. Things are just a little different this year.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

sunshine!


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Minnesota snow accumulation... already have 2 inches and more coming through the night. Kinda sick of it... kinda not


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

beach rock bingo
view on black


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

April 18, too much snow to ride a bike so I thought I'd go out and help pack down the snow.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## x_norman_x (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## lpt1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Litter less - no sex. Litter more - to bear sex with bear!


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

AC/BC said:


>


100's of beautiful girls and 3 ugly ones. Holy ****.


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

~gomez~ said:


> beach rock bingo...


So much win.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

CLONG said:


> So much win.


I wish the rocks on my beaches were round instead of sharp and covered in oyster shells.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

OFFcourse said:


> I wish the rocks on my beaches were round instead of sharp and covered in oyster shells.


I wish I had a beach.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Maiden voyage on the Mukluk I just got done building up. Wow. Super impressed! I was expecting a slow, sluggish bike. Nope. I was surprised at how well it rolls. And sandy climbs? Forget about it!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

dvn said:


> Maiden voyage on the Mukluk I just got done building up. Wow. Super impressed! I was expecting a slow, sluggish bike. Nope. I was surprised at how well it rolls. And sandy climbs? Forget about it!


Welcome to the Family!


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice sunny day for a ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

A beach would be cool. Right now, I'm hoping that over the weekend the snowmobiles pack down all the snow we've been getting enough so that I can ride next week. The only issue is that the weatherman is calling for more snow this weekend and on Monday.


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

It's been a loooooong week. I needed a good ride.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Code Runner said:


> It's been a loooooong week. I needed a good ride.


Indeed;

Great concept pic. Get one in for me, will ya? I'm so exhausted I just can't pull it off.....


----------



## hbourj (Nov 20, 2012)

On The Green Cape Islands (West Africa) On this blog.

The bike is a Salamandre, made in France.










Amazing downhill :


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Holy Mother of God!


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

hbourj said:


> On The Green Cape Islands (West Africa) On this blog.
> 
> The bike is a Salamandre, made in France.
> 
> ...


Beyond epic. Great pictures. (Looks like one of those places where it's hard to take a bad picture.)


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

-Joe


----------



## x_norman_x (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Where is this photo taken?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Chimney Rock Park, NJ. Nice sunny spring day spent crawling over all manner of rocks.


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

~Errrrrrrrp~


----------



## Pucker Factor (Jan 10, 2004)

tourqe2000 said:


> View attachment 791027


Those fenders are perfect...who makes them and where did you get them?


----------



## x_norman_x (Apr 12, 2011)

rotten1 said:


> Where is this photo taken?


it is IN the sandpit near Saint-Petersburg, Russia.
here it's look like:


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

wadester said:


> Cool! Acerbis? Def a moto front. I like the coverage.


That is fender is Soupa Kool !!! Nice lines, great fit, looks awesome ! Can you give some details as to what fender it is and how it is mounted ?


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

been out all day this is the cleanest its ever kept. summers nearly here bfl are doing great on these dry days 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

Came right up on this rattle snake, it just lay there thinking I wouldnt notice it. Looked at it for awhile then went around, only then did it rattle. I always wonder if I rode right past one if it would bite my leg or try to bite my bike. Could they tell the difference? I just hope it would go for my tire and not my leg.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> View attachment 793272
> View attachment 793273
> View attachment 793274
> 
> Came right up on this rattle snake, it just lay there thinking I wouldnt notice it. Looked at it for awhile then went around, only then did it rattle. I always wonder if I rode right past one if it would bite my leg or try to bite my bike. Could they tell the difference? I just hope it would go for my tire and not my leg.


as far as I know Rattlers determine their prey through infrared signature. If your tires weren't hot they would rattle and possibly fake strike but not attack. It is only when something warm threatens them close up that they will attack with venom otherwise it is all show.

I have ridden past many a rattling bush in my days here in arizona and never once have I had or seen one attack. Even when coming across them on the trail and they curl into the strike/threat position have they actually attacked. Most reports of bite I have heard is people stepping off their bikes or the trail and putting their foot directly in front of a resting or hunting rattler.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Cape Cod


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

barbwire and other nasty stuff








posing


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Snow biking still alive and well at the end of April.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Got out for a quick ride while I could yesterday. There's a park a few miles from my house that I rode to and around in, then found about 6 miles of walking/horse trails that seem to never be used anymore. They hold water, so much of the ride was 3-4" deep puddles. Took my time exploring and trying not to cover myself in mud (it was very oily for some reason). Unfortunately no interesting pictures. Even with my tires a bit full for the paved riding, I couldn't believe the traction and float I got from the Knards!




























These pictures were all in the first 20 minutes of riding, so I was a little bit muddier by the time I headed home. I was pretty speckled by the time I pulled in the driveway


----------



## MetalArtGate (Dec 10, 2011)

*Still snow to be ridden in Bend, Oregon late April*

The crust riding in the AM has been fantastic.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

MetalArtGate, that looks like fun. That snow looks as hard as concrete.


----------



## MetalArtGate (Dec 10, 2011)

It was for about another 15 min then the sun broke through the clouds. We were then looking for shade. Ahh Spring time.



alphazz said:


> MetalArtGate, that looks like fun. That snow looks as hard as concrete.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*Melting Quick...*

Not much snow left here in Nor Cal...lots of dirt coming out. Castle Peak in the background


----------



## mochunk (Aug 20, 2012)

Last week, exploring some of the flooding we got in Chicagoland. I think the river might have been angry. This is almost 1/4 mile from the actual river.



The sign reads "Cermak Family Aquatic Center". Indeed.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

South Haven, Michigan
View on black


----------



## Mississippi Mudflap (May 20, 2009)

Big lagoon state park
Pensacola, FL


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

What we did before work today...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

mochunk said:


> Last week, exploring some of the flooding we got in Chicagoland. I think the river might have been angry. This is almost 1/4 mile from the actual river.
> 
> 
> 
> The sign reads "Cermak Family Aquatic Center". Indeed.


The birds seem pretty content with the flooding.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

What I did because I didn't work today.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm spamming this picture everywhere, so it seems:







:band:


----------



## hummbusa (Jun 11, 2012)

Downtown Des Moines 3 fatties rolling on Black Floyd's


----------



## Lars Thomsen (Jul 28, 2011)

Coffee break on the 'Red track' in Hareskov :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Potawatomi trail in Pinckney State Park MI.


----------



## tourqe2000 (Aug 19, 2011)

i got those from the fine folks at big o manufacturing, they fit real nice and there super tuff


----------



## TeddyTS (Apr 27, 2013)

Mods please delete this message. Have this on another thread.BR Teddy


----------



## a-o (Oct 24, 2011)

I did a day trip to Hailuoto island (close to Oulu Finland). There is nice beaches for fatbike riding.

See my collection in Flickr


P4270071 by anotsook, on Flickr

A short video on Youtube


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey;

The Fleet. Spring tire swap complete. *Humvee* gets the 27TPI Nates for monster truck hauling. *Kroozer* gets the lightweight HuDus with a change to Q-Tube Extremes. 3lb+ weight loss? The *Humvee* was out last evening transporting the goods for some spring trail work. The *Kroozer* was flogged on the rock infested trails at Chenango Valley State Park today. It's great having choices!


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

'Twas a bit muddy today with the Stryper Pugs.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Thparkle...


----------



## x_norman_x (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Got out before work, supposed to get a foot of snow today...










-Joe


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

My Fatty and Skinny  ... It's funny how fragile and scrawny that 26" X 2.2" looks.


----------



## Parus Cristatus (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi there !
It's my first post here, So I hope it will be OK for the pictures and that you will like them...
As I am new on this forum it's also a small presentation, I ride my Mukluk2 since the beginning of the year and theses pictures were taken during a 5 days trip (270 km and 5500m of climbing).
Regards
edit : I live in France...


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Vive!

:thumbsup:


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

Pole Mountain, Laramie Enduro course








Curt Gowdy, snow drift on Granite Ridge trail

Bike: Black Sheep Phat Speedster singlespeed
Dogs: Axel, Lily, Nikki


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

and my Black Sheep Highlight half-phat from last month
Curt Gowdy, Stone Temple trail


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

A shot from a few weeks ago.


009 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

My newly re-done Pugsley. I haven't had chance to ride it proper yet, but it sure does look nice!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Spring.


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

crashtestdummy said:


> Spring.


nice post.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey Ultra;

Looks trim & sanitary! What kind of grips are those? They look comfy.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

^ Thanks. I believe they're Lizardskin Northpaws.

Took her out for her maiden voyage yesterday. Great success! The IGH performed very well, the instant shifts are great. Marge Lites took a few hits, and are none worse for the wear.










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Ahhh...

Lizard Skin NorthSHORE. Look even better than the all time classic Oury. I always wondered if the Alfine would take trail bike abuse, but I have to admit with all the drive line issues I've been having, an IGH sounds like a nice idea.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

A great cycle last week down the banks of the Tyne River, South East Scotland.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Did a fun little road trip this past weekend. Jungle Habitat is a long defunct wildlife safari park in northern NJ that's now a state park. Totally undeveloped, but has a great trail network built mostly by mountain bikers. It has some truly rocky technical terrain interspersed with some remnants of the old safari park.


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I want to go there!


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

My Pugs met a Krampus. I have to say, that it was quite a different beast. Fast and agile


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

The original sign could well still apply


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Yesterday in the Dandenongs, Melbourne, Oz.

DJ


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Morning Commute*

I took my first non-snow fatbike ride today.:thumbsup: Traction galore!


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

The snow is starting to melt... again. Which means it will snow again! Every time the trails are almost clear it snows. I'm hoping we are over it for now.










-Joe


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

couple of pics from today's ride and a couple of new decals i applied on my fatty 1st in white where they was a gap from not drilling through the rim seam 2nd where it needed a bit more orange on back end no getting away from fatty now ,
also i put some stans in my tubes having had a couple of punctures and noticed the ntyre was deflating when i had only done 4 miles so i pumped back up and turned bike on side and spun the wheels just in case it was a side puncture or nip and hey presto 21 miles later still at same pressure ,,,must of worked so see how long i go now without a puncture 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Wasn't sure if I'd like the pug SS, but I gave it a shot and alas, I love it! I like my other bikes SS so why not the pug? For my purposes SS won't limit me. Kept the shifter/derailer/cable/housing together as a unit so I can do quick changes if the urge strikes.


----------



## Lars Thomsen (Jul 28, 2011)

*Orange and Moonlander.*


----------



## Levi707 (Nov 5, 2004)

finally got my photodisc with pics from last month at sea otter. here is one of me on the muk having a blast


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Yes.. It's Autumn down under.

DJ


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Loch Glascarnoch


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Velobike said:


> Loch Glascarnoch


hey man, Nice Shot!, nice shot...man.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Levi707 said:


> finally got my photodisc with pics from last month at sea otter. here is one of me on the muk having a blast


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## TeddyTS (Apr 27, 2013)

*Teno river*

Beautifull morning, hoolyday. New DIY fenders thou not mud today


----------



## pilot5 (May 9, 2008)

*Icefishing with fatbike*

Icefishing with fatbike


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

pilot5 said:


> Icefishing with fatbike


Did you catch dinner?

¡ bueno foto !


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

A few from last weekends Kona 24h, we put a 4 man team in this year.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

The sun came out after some fresh slushy snow. 









-Joe


----------



## zachary_miller (May 10, 2013)

*First post... figure its worth getting involved in the community*









Here is my beloved Pugsley 'Cousteau' last week out touring around Hood Canal in WA... he has been through nearly 2k miles since picking him up last July and I couldn't be much happier with him... Currently he is in pieces getting a full re-tuning!


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

few hours ride before dark 
UK shipley glen




Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

Mukluk Ti by DanielKHB, on Flickr


Mukluk Ti Macro Front by DanielKHB, on Flickr


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

epic thread
makes me want to build one!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Fatback on the podium*

First time I've ever taken 1st place in a bike race, took home a first place pint glass last Sunday. There were just two of us that entered the fatbike class, both of us on Fatbacks. I shot some videos and stills off the back of my saddle from my Go Pro Black. Unfortunately I was the only one that finished. Halfway through the ~20 mile race I got a thorn in my back tire, lost 4 lbs of tire pressure before the Stans sealed the tube. Never flatted or dented the rim.

Pics of me by Jack Kunnen:


Coastkid: If you're reading this, take a close look at my socks

Here's the other guy I started with:


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Yesterdays ride with Sverre. He bought his ratrodified Krampus.










Trailside scone. Yay.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

C. Alshus said:


> Yesterdays ride with Sverre. He bought his ratrodified Krampus.


Gnar!
What's that maneuver in the last photo?


----------



## TeddyTS (Apr 27, 2013)

*On top*

of the fell..


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

SmooveP said:


> Gnar!
> What's that maneuver in the last photo?


He was coasting along, but got too close the asphalt...

Here he rode in Denmark during easter. 









LOngboard are for wimps!

Stylemasta.









__________________


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Todays ride. Sverre was still on his Krampus. Wet, super slippy and even more techy terrain than yesterday.

On the start of Vettakollen.


















Mud bogging









Lunar 1.









Self service of home baked goodness. We brought scones and coffee ourself.



























Equals 47F













































It became too misty for photos.









Beer in the shower.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow. Some nice looking woods you have over there.
Must be a fun combo with those roots + mud.
Good choice of beer, too!


----------



## JoeG (Nov 14, 2012)

Some spring flowers near Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)




----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

*fat beach*

zuma, malibu


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

Code Runner said:


>


Cool photo. I love the light. I just wish it were rotated so I could use it as wallpaper.


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

I love all the snow and mountain pics. I'm envious because I miss them so. That said, perhaps some pics from the sub-tropics will help provide a little contrast.


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

Code Runner said:


>


That's a money shot!


----------



## hbourj (Nov 20, 2012)

Fat biking along north coast of Brittany (France) : La côte de granit rose.


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

hbourj said:


> Fat biking along north coast of Brittany (France) : La côte de granit rose.


Bien fait, monsieur!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*New Camera, new trail*

Picked up a new camera, a Canon EOS M. Headed out yesterday on a MTB trail I've never ridden yet:


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Lovely pics, guys.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Old Fall River Road RMNP 









-Joe


----------



## timjpeterson (Jan 30, 2013)

Code Runner,

Awesome picture! Where was that taken?


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

timjpeterson said:


> Code Runner,
> 
> Awesome picture! Where was that taken?


On the top of Jacob's Ladder, Draper, Utah


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> Ozzy - is that the Great Ocean Road? Is riding permitted on the beaches there?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Steve, its a local beach in South Aus.... Maslins nudist beach to be exact 

As fatbiking is brand new here there are no laws "so far" about riding bikes on beaches.... if you can walk on them you can ride a bike. If a zone is fenced off for Conservation there no access to anyone.


----------



## JoeG (Nov 14, 2012)

Bars are a little too wide... :yikes:



















And I can only wheelie and turn the bars at an angle to ride through narrow gaps in my dreams.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> Steve, its a local beach in South Aus.... Maslins nudist beach to be exact
> 
> As fatbiking is brand new here there are no laws "so far" about riding bikes on beaches.... if you can walk on them you can ride a bike. If a zone is fenced off for Conservation there no access to anyone.


Priceless: "if you can walk on them you can ride a bike":thumbsup: Didn't realize the cliffs typical to the Great Australian Bight were that close to Adelaide. I never went that far south from downtown Adelaide. Great pics.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Im surprised there no bark missing from those trees, every tight tree gap here has a chunk missing from both trees at handlebar height


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Yesterday in Fredrikstad, 60 miles south of Oslo.
We start off with a picture from Fredrikstad Fortress constructed between 1663-1666.









__________

Sten on the area nicknamed The Funbox.









Ole Henrik on his Necromancer.













































Sten tried too...


















The stone stairs.









Ole Henrik on the direct line for the very first time on a fatbike. Watch i HD.
























Hero of the day.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW! Impressive job clearing those rickety steep stairs!!!


----------



## JoeG (Nov 14, 2012)

> Im surprised there no bark missing from those trees, every tight tree gap here has a chunk missing from both trees at handlebar height


There were some chunks of bark missing as well as some pretty good scars that had healed on both trees.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Rode out today to the mouth of the mighty Murray River, 48km return ride with 280m of elevation on soft sand.... legs feel like 100km with 2000m of elevation 


Mouth of the River Murray. by b s


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> Rode out today to the mouth of the mighty Murray River, 48km return ride with 280m of elevation on soft sand.... legs feel like 100km with 2000m of elevation


I'm envious. 

When I was kid growing up in the middle of African bush, I had a book about a voyage down the Murray. It then became an ambition of mine to actually do it.

Somehow I've never got round to it...


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Springtime in Alaska...*

Doesn't feel much like spring. Not this year anyway. Not in Nome. High of 18 today (20 degrees BELOW normal) and snow off and on in the forecast all week. On the bright side, fresh snow gave me chance to test the new On One Floaters. Very good all around tire - better rear traction than HuDu, Endo and Larry, and fewer washouts up front than anything I've used before (the aforementioned three plus Nate). Going to be awesome summer trail tires. Roll decently on the road, too. I can see using them year round with little downside and the price is great!


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Got my first chance today since New Years Day to ride my Muk on anything other than a quick ride around a lake in the neighborhood with the family. Life has it's way of keeping you busy with priorities (been insanely busy helping move my Dad to the city from the farm after my mom passed away), and as such, I haven't had time to do much of anything but work sleep eat and help my Dad.

My Muk has been sitting there in the garage waiting for me, it's last ride in a couple of inches of snow on New Years Day.

































Late today, about an hour before dusk I had just enough time to load the Muk up and go to the brand spankin' new single track (Air Capital Memorial Park) just a mile or so from my house. This track is so new that today was its grand opening. I did have a bit of time to help with its construction on some cold days when I couldn't do much else which was a first for me. Great experience.









I stayed off the technical sections as my skills never have been very good and given I haven't ridden hardly at all in nearly 6 months it would have only magnified my laughably weak capabilities.

At any rate, the Muk was an absolute pleasure to ride, with the big fat tires and their gobs of traction helping me stay upright, climbing up all the hills on the track with no problem. The tires natural ability to build momentum on short downhills carried the speed from one turn to the next. The tires were aired up at about 10psi which worked well, soaking up all the bumps, and making up for my poor line choice in the corners.

I could go on but I'm preaching to the choir. You all already know the virtues of going Fat.

It's been a couple of hours since I left the track and I'm still smiling. I think that says it all.

Can't wait to get on and ride it again.


----------



## Arttu (Nov 16, 2012)

I broke my thumb riding bmx and haven't ridden ay bikes in a few days. Today I went for quick ride on the fatbike, it's hard to ride trails when you can't use your left thumb! Snapped a few pics of the bike.

I've begun to understand why most fat frames have a lowered toptube. My man parts just about clear the tt when standing on flat ground, I can see what will happen when I lose my balance and step off the beaten trail in snow. Well, at least I have plenty of room for a frame bag.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

*Urban Beach Riding*

Went exploring down the banks of the Thames River in the center of London and had a blast, Canary Wharf in the background!


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice DJ, i dont know how you resist fitting up those bud'n'lou you have.... though you will notice a little bit more rolling resistance when you do.


----------



## HIFat (Apr 5, 2013)

*No Snow In The 50*

Well, on the volcanos we do, but what we have in abundance is beach sand and mud, and tropical single track that ribbons it's way through the kind of scenery that steals your breath as surely as the steepest climb.

This is the start of Maunawili Trail, a ten mile meander along the base of the Koʻolaus that rewards the intrepid with views of the Koʻolaupoko watershed and occasional glimpses of the 'nalo side's impossiblly blue green water.

View attachment 800582


----------



## HIFat (Apr 5, 2013)

*Maunawili Trail Pix*








Bunny hop fail.








Another windfall.








View from a switchback.








One of many stream bed crossings.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Beeker's Gravedigger Pugs 
view on black


----------



## Team Honeybadger (Dec 15, 2011)

*C. Alsush and Sverrre*

Awesome photos!! I am wondering if you are able to give a brief comparison of the Krampus vs. the Moonlander??? I was also curious what amount of drop you are using on the gravity droppers for the Moonlander and Krampus. My friend and I currently ride 907s and other friends in the ride group are considering the Krampus. They currently are dedicated to their 29er hardtails despite our best efforts to convert them to the phat side! I am considering the Krampus as a backup to my fat bike but, at the same time, had considered just getting another fat bike as more options (cheaper, I hope) become available. Thanks,


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Nice DJ, i dont know how you resist fitting up those bud'n'lou you have.... though you will notice a little bit more rolling resistance when you do.


Because most of my riding is on the beach or around town I've left the BFL's on but I hope to get up to the snow soon so I will fit my Bud/Lou's then.. I'm sure once they're on they'll stay on.. 

DJ


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Well...

I'd say if you riding hard surfaces a lot, it only makes sense to save the mondo expensive knobbies for their intended terrain, and run something else to wear out on tarmac or rock, especially if we are talking HuDus.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

They actually wear very well, I have no noticeable wear on my tyres yet. My HuDu's are a different matter.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Sometimes lightness is good...


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool shot!
Were you able to float it right across the river?



Velobike said:


> Sometimes lightness is good...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

shoo said:


> Cool shot!
> Were you able to float it right across the river?


I was looking for a bit shallow enough to wade across but there were some deep bits with fast moving undercurrent, so I decided to take another option.

At that point I had been hike-a-biking along the river for about a mile - mostly with a big drop to the side, so what I did was to chuck the bike over the fence and then hike-a-biked straight up the hill through dense heather and bog until I reached a track.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Velobike said:


> I'm envious.
> 
> When I was kid growing up in the middle of African bush, I had a book about a voyage down the Murray. It then became an ambition of mine to actually do it.
> 
> Somehow I've never got round to it...


Hey velobike, just seen this previous post. Theres a lot of people travel its length in different ways, canoe, walk, boat.... you could still be the first to fatbike it


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Just looked at a map, didn't realize I drove alongside then later crossed the same river that long. I checked this site out: About the Murray River , that would be an epic fatbike ride, looks like a pack-raft would be a necessity.:thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

You cant move around Aus without crossing it, the Murray-Darling is a big un ! Its also doesn't flow down most of the time, with all the water that's taken out of it and locks that keep the level right in the lower part (South Australia), you are depending on wind alone to make you move.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's some from todays epic fat ride. Having a play with setting on my new stills camera.


Yurrebilla 1 by b s


Yurrebilla 2 by b s


Eagle MTB Park by b s


----------



## mbmattcor (Mar 14, 2012)

Drifter Hut Tahoe Donner


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

While in the middle of a 43 mile ride I came upon this old junker in the woods and I couldn't resist the proverbial "Fatbike on old car" photo.

Here it is:









Cheers,
Steven


----------



## Levi707 (Nov 5, 2004)

Brown Santa delivered this to my doorstep yesterday. This is the new project that I am building up for the girlfriend. She has been liking my mukluk so I was scouring online for a bike for her and this is what I came up with. Hopefully she digs it when it is all built up.


----------



## TeddyTS (Apr 27, 2013)

Todays tour, a couple of kilometers up and down. Best weather this spring so far 20deg C, bit muddy bcs of smelting snow.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

High mountain single track and a little beach riding.


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Today in a playground near my home


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> High mountain single track and a little beach riding.


Yet again it looks like you had a rubbish place to ride and terrible weather!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

VB & TeddyTS...These?

Universal Trials Fender Mudguard - Rear


----------



## TeddyTS (Apr 27, 2013)

My fenders are DIY, Flickr: TeddyTS' Photostream and in the fender thread.
BR Teddy


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

Great idea for fenders, Sand Rat. I'll be looking on this side of the pond as shipping is L30 on those UK-USA. Cheers.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Keep the photos coming! 
I hurt my back and now my left leg is numb - still waiting for drugs and PT to get it working again..

I am stuck on the stationary looking at pictures of people riding.


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

Ride up the coast. Stopped by Boca Bike Shop on the way back. They had a ladies Sun Crusher 7 out front. It felt pretty light to me and it was sporting some fat tires I hadn't seen before. 26 x 3.5 sand tires. The guy said they work better in the sand than the Tommi Sea or Spider tires. (They also sell Tommi Sea bikes so I'll take their word for it.) $40 and the bike is listed for $450 on their website. 

The last photo is for Velobike.  (For the purists, there's a fat tire in the foreground.)


----------



## JoeG (Nov 14, 2012)

Its Memorial Day weekend, and the weather is perfect (for once!). So I drove up to 7 Springs ski resort to ride the 24 hour race course trail on my Fatty. Spots of sunlight make it through the trees










Lots of ferns along the trail:










The **** Tree. The first time that I rode the trail, I stopped here for a break after a long downhill and before starting a climb. Now, its a landmark that I always stop at!










Years ago, when I rode the race course for the first time, I had no idea where I was along the course. I saw an open field near the trail, so rode out into it and was able to find where I was at on the map. I noticed a nearby family cemetery, and went over for a look. There are graves dating back as far as the 1700s!










Since its the Memorial Day weekend, a couple of pics of some old veteran's graves. Revolutionary War:










US Civil War (GAR stands for Grand Army of the Republic):










I can't help but wonder what these guys would think about life today. The land that they cleared and farmed is now part of a ski resort. I'm visiting them riding a mountain bike (and a British brand, no less!) And the resort recently opened a zipline:




























A great day's riding on the Fatty! :thumbsup:


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

It's all Marvelous, Gentlemen;

Simply Marvelous!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

A ride around the coast of East Lothian. These Anti Tank block were no match for a fatbike!


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

It's melting quickly in Park City.


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

Gone fishing...


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

a few pics from this mornings ride little 20 miles around yorkshire shipley glen 
Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Found some ATV trails that go for 5+ miles. Fun in the sun.


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

MiniTrail said:


> ^ Can't see the images


plus 1

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

MiniTrail said:


> ^ Can't see the images


Well what the crap...


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

thats better give us a side view of bike looks nice, like the yellow is that a bud and lou,, could of done with them today

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

duggus said:


> Well what the crap...


I'm loving those ultra clean Clownshoes.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

crashtestdummy said:


> I'm loving those ultra clean Clownshoes.


Yeah not sure how that happened! It was more thick mud than the kind that sprays. Forgot my fenders too but my homemade BB fender kept it pretty clean.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Fatbike in the City, came across a little urban art in London


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Fatbike in the City, came across a little urban art in London


On the only "city" ride that I've done on the Moonlander, I came across some urban art. It was a real struggle to get my bike back out of this cement pond.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Next we will be fitting winches to the front to get out of difficult situations like that!!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Next we will be fitting winches to the front to get out of difficult situations like that!!


I like that idea. Does anyone know of a front fatbike rack that will allow you to mount a winch?


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> I like that idea. Does anyone know of a front fatbike rack that will allow you to mount a winch?


I would go front axle and fender mount, less liable to pull the rack mounts off! :thumbsup:


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

crashtestdummy said:


> I like that idea. Does anyone know of a front fatbike rack that will allow you to mount a winch?


Dude. :thumbsup:

I was thinking the exact same thing. How to put a winch up front. How ever it's mounted, the mounts will have to withstand the loads of pulling the bike, the rider, up-hill, or through deep sticky mud.

I'll be watching if ya come up with something.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

¡hermanos!


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

I think I'm going w/ silver when I purchase the rims. Nice
Ergon makes a comfortable grip but why not make the GP1 in all black


----------



## tbutter (Dec 10, 2012)

Trilliums!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Autumn look on 2nd day of Winter.


Bealir NP 2 by b s


Belair NP 1 by b s


----------



## Zarni (Jul 2, 2006)

Back to summer!


----------



## x_norman_x (Apr 12, 2011)

one more summer!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

*Exploring the Beaches of the Thames*

A gloriously sunny day in the centre of London


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> A gloriously sunny day in the centre of London


And now for something a little different. A gloriously sunny day looking down on Zion National Park.


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

this mornigs ride

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)




----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

stesteste said:


>


Interesting bars, mate.


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

lol must of had the shakes

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DieselFuelOnly (Jan 14, 2013)

This is from January but the honeymoon isn't over yet


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

stesteste said:


> lol must of had the shakes
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Did you do a panorama shot? They do that some times. Looks like awesome scenery!!!


----------



## Look Out Below (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Holy crap that "FAT" Gary Fisher is awesome! I didn't notice the custom little decal you put on there until I was in full zoom. Got any photo's of the build/mod?

FatTire_zps3ed35971.jpg Photo by lookoutbelow | Photobucket


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Moonlander's first day at the beach. This bike is so much fun!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

crashtestdummy said:


> On the only "city" ride that I've done on the Moonlander, I came across some urban art. It was a real struggle to get my bike back out of this cement pond.


Why, you just gotta give er some power and ride the walls BMX style! Eventually you'll break free from gravity and get out the other side. :cornut:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Why, you just gotta give er some power and ride the walls BMX style! Eventually you'll break free from gravity and get out the other side. :cornut:


I do believe the BMXer's ride in here. Most if not all of them are a lot younger than me. Not to mention having much lighter bikes. And power isn't in my lexicon.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

tridentcycleworks said:


> Moonlander's first day at the beach. This bike is so much fun!
> 
> View attachment 805456


Ontario Beach riding looks sweet!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

I love this thread. I do dream of a FAT one day. So much potential and fun. Thanks again for all the post!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

A nice ride in 20oC today in London resulted in a crash, literally 10 seconds into getting to the Beach!

I now have a skint elbow and leg along with a chunk missing from my shin! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like you had a hellish ride..


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

1x9 conversion


Night out with the Krampus


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Thunder in the distance, and some beer


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

das shtingah! - build story


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Wednesday ride at Moon Lake


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Went for a ride today...kinda muddy.


086 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Ted demanded a picnic after the ride.


Untitled by jonshonda187, on Flickr

After eating he pooped.


106 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fat Goodness*

Still tweaking psi for dirt...


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

alshead said:


> Still tweaking psi for dirt...
> 
> What are you finding works good so far?


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

8ish. More and it's a little too rough in Colorado. Less and I bounce all over the place. On this ride, my rear was at around 5 and was super bouncy and wouldn't stay put as I entered into downhill switchbacks and the like.


----------



## Look Out Below (Apr 28, 2011)

duggus said:


> Got any photo's of the build/mod?


Check here I'll post more close up pix on this thread later this weekend

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/another-full-suspension-phatty-757352.html


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

First Night Ride on the Krampus


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

*Salsa cruise and Sunrise Saturday *

Got out nice and early yesterday for a beach cruise. Rode from home to the northern end of a long strip of beach and then rode south as the sun rose, my favourite part of the day. Beautiful sunrise and the Salsa was fun riding the sand . A few fishermen and many tourists out. Couldn't believe the erosion we have along the beach front due to recent tidal events


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

My local ATV trails. Lots of mud and fun ruts like this.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice photograph!



~gomez~ said:


> First Night Ride on the Krampus


----------



## paynetc (Apr 28, 2013)

Rode through the Campbell Tract this afternoon here in Anchorage. Gorgeous. 
Adventure by bike by paynetc, on Flickr


----------



## MrMcFeely (Apr 29, 2013)

duggus said:


> My local ATV trails. Lots of mud and fun ruts like this.


looks like riding an ATV there would be like having autopilot...


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Sunset in NE Scotland


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Those last 2 are a couple of nice photos.


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Just back from the Fat Tyre Festival in Melrose, went on a ride with the Claw and he asked for a go on my Fatbike !

Im thinking Red Bull Rampage 2014 he'll be ripping up Utah on a FS fatty.


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Northern Mn. Red Dirt*


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Woodland dune riding at high tide in NE Scotland


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

motorman said:


> Woodland dune riding at high tide in NE Scotland


That looks fun!


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

*overnighter*



















Overnighter on the NCT by my house


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Some still images from a movie.


006 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


007 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


008 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


003 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

Some alpine freshness.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

jonshonda said:


>


Looks treacherous!

Slicker than snot on a door knob. My kind of riding. Fat Roolz! :thumbsup:


----------



## 10ford (Mar 12, 2013)

Code Runner said:


> Some alpine freshness.


Is that Dog Lake?


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

It's Shadow Lake.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

This doesn't really fit the thread - but it's an interesting fatbike nonetheless. (Not mine either)









Feel free to redirect me to where it should be.


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Wtf is that?!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks like a variant of what was called a "Six Pack" fatbike (Six wheels)


----------



## tbutter (Dec 10, 2012)

Half-kramped my redline today!


----------



## FLA Grizzly (Nov 3, 2010)

*Fat Summer Cruiser*

View attachment 807972

First fat ride.


----------



## aegolius (Feb 5, 2008)

Fat BMX. Kivikko, Helsinki


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

That looks like a ton of fun


----------



## Gruffalo (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Stormy Beach Ride


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Washed up or remnants of an old one refusing to break down and become drift wood ?

Nice pic !


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*A ride up the Big Bald One*









A lovely ride up one of the finest ski hills in the world, as I climbed I thought about how the chairlift was invented here. And how it was not running today. Today's ride went to the top of the top of the right-hand chair, then due to seasonal trail closures, traversed across the photo to the left and onto an epic, flowy descent.


----------



## Gruffalo (Oct 29, 2010)

I got out for a ride last night, it's hard to get photos of yourself riding on your own. I had 12 seconds to get from the camera and back on the bike riding for the pic!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

In amongst the concrete plant in London...


----------



## x_norman_x (Apr 12, 2011)

roads in Russia. you never know.


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

the 29th Fat-Tire Tour of Milwakee, ala choy


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Silliness


Look Ma, No Hands, No Feet! by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Flowers.



Before.



Starting.



After.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Stupid site, iPhone to the rescue.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

that last photo is awesome ! thanks for sharing


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

wow that took some sawing with that knife

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Sverre on top of the world.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

crashtestdummy said:


> Before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, this was a joke. A 7" (I tell my wife that it's 9") isn't going to realistically cut through a 20" diameter log. And I'm not about to attempt 4 such cuts with this saw. The after photo was after the USFS trail crew came through, and they weren't using hand tools.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

My only mountain bike. I do what I can.


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Crash, when you get done with your trail there, I have one that has a lot of logs that need to be cleared.

No logs on this section.


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

That trail deserves to be cleared!
Here's your weapon of choice: https://www.silkysaws.com/400_KATANABOY-403-50-07.jpg

https://forums.mtbr.com/trail-build...itute-silky-katanaboy-folding-saw-800781.html

It takes about 30min. to cut the trunk of a 50cm dry, hard oak tree.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm all for clearing the logs out of the trail, but I'm also realistic about it. I cut most trees under 8", but if there is 6 of them in a row, it's not going to happen unless I've got some help. My mountain trails usually see a trail crew at the start of the season. Young hired help with power tools always trumps an old guy by himself with small hand powered tools.

The photo I took of the cut logs was about as far as the trail crew had made it. Beyond that there were 27 trees across the trail in 1.75 miles. I eliminated 2, all the rest were 12" or much more in diameter. Ten year old beetle kill loves to fall in even the slightest breeze.

alphazz, who made your front rack?

More of the good stuff.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Yikes;

Nice hand saw, but for $200 I'd stick with my $20 Corona (tucked in my Camelback) for small stuff, 
and spend the extra to get one of these on the rack.....


----------



## Gruffalo (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

Since I have no real hills in my backyard I decided to haul a "couple" liters of water with me. My Pugs just got FAT and that's good exercise :thumbsup:


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

crashtestdummy said:


> My mountain trails usually see a *trail crew* at the start of the season. Young hired help with power tools always trumps an old guy by himself with small hand powered tools.


Hahaha. This is Germania, the land of the FOREST NAZIS, there ain't no thing like a single trail, and NO SUCH THING AS A TRAIL CREW!
That's all gravel autobahn we got.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

chasing a friend around some local singletrack for a fat fathers day ride...


chasing wil around mosquito hollow -go pro still by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

The trail is bad enough, I'm sure glad there is a bridge.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

alphazz said:


> The trail is bad enough, I'm sure glad there is a bridge.


That's a serious bridge. Looks like a cool trail.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Culbin Sands, Moray, NE Scotland


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

motorman said:


> Culbin Sands, Moray, NE Scotland


Damn, now I need to go ride my bike in Scotland.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

crashtestdummy said:


> Damn, now I need to go ride my bike in Scotland.


I've been saying that (to myself) ever since I first saw one of Coastkid71's Scotland fatbiking videos-this would have been back in about mid-2010 or so-which eventually led up to my building up a fatbike.


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

Went for a little ride at the local single tracks today on the fatback.




The mosquitoes weren't that bad either.


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

I've joined the club!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Fun stuff.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Curt Gowdy


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

More pics from our three day ride.


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Solstice ride at White Sands National Monument








No discouraging words at the gate, so:


----------



## brbzh (May 20, 2013)




----------



## brbzh (May 20, 2013)

Hello from New Caledonia,
My Mukluk at the top of the Mont-Dore near Nouméa



brbzh said:


>


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

motorman said:


> Culbin Sands, Moray, NE Scotland


Scotland keeps getting higher on my hit list. I have a feeling that the month I've been thinking needs to be stretched out to pretty much a whole riding season. Guess I'm waiting for retirement ...:madman:


----------



## Lars Thomsen (Jul 28, 2011)

Lefty check :thumbsup:







Now I'm only waiting for the trail to dry up


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

*Todays ride*

Tried to get out early to beat the heat. Didn't work. 91 degrees by 11 am. :madman: Still got in a nice 16 mile singletrack ride.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Sound asleep in a bed of flowers.


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

From Alaska. It doesn't suck to live here so far. First 3 pics from yesterday. Last one from today.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Anchorage. First 3 pics are kind of my backyard.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*Global Fatbike Night... Day.*

Hey;

Didn't get out on 6/21 to commune with the fat brethren, so I decided to atone by taking the Humvee out for some needed trail trimming. The local Wednesday Group, of which I am a member, is riding this favorite spot of mine that I tend, so it needed a tune up before the visit. 85* at 6pm. To say that I was soaked is an understatement. I thought the beanie would hold more sweat. Pffffffffffff!

Work completed. Trails clear. Ride on!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Toni Lund said:


>


It doesn't matter how big the moon looks by eye, I can never capture it on a camera. Great job and what's the trick?


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

Some beach cruising...










Fitted a Nate to the rear and BFL up front...


----------



## Gruffalo (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Meanwhile in Scotland...*

Still rolling on the coast here is SE Scotland... :thumbsup:

Just a half hour drive from Edinburgh International Airport...

We have some amazing trails and old places to explore too, just above the coast and beaches...


Saturday on the bike... usual Saturday then! 042 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Saturday on the bike... usual Saturday then! 050 by coastkid71, on Flickr

13th Century tomb of Crusader Knight Sir David de Lindsey. fought on 3 crusades, killed in Eygpt in 1267 and returned to his home lands... I love stuff like this we have around here...

Saturday on the bike... usual Saturday then! 051 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Saturday on the bike... usual Saturday then! 055 by coastkid71, on Flickr



Saturday on the bike... usual Saturday then! 068 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Gingerbread ice cream :thumbsup:

Saturday on the bike... usual Saturday then! 072 by coastkid71, on Flickr

THE OPEN Golf Championships rolls into Muirfield in 2 weeks time...

Saturday on the bike... usual Saturday then! 078 by coastkid71, on Flickr

MOO! 

Saturday on the bike... usual Saturday then! 083 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Scottish summertime.... looks awesome weather ! Nice pics.


----------



## hbourj (Nov 20, 2012)

Where are you, Gruffalo ?


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome to the Flood


----------



## Gruffalo (Oct 29, 2010)

hbourj said:


> Where are you, Gruffalo ?


I'm in Wales, UK. Im right on the North Wales coast. A stunning part of the world.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Snagged a quick pic on my way home from work.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Silver's First Bath


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Gomez, are you using the BBcode or the HTmL code? I think the HTML code allows squishing, where the BBcode does not.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

OD's are in, and installed.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Pics from my fatbike ride today up to Resurrection Pass.


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

A bed of reeds.


----------



## 10ford (Mar 12, 2013)

Went for a ride with my two new friends today, Bud & Lou.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Today's ride from the beach to the woods and back:


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

DSC_5302 por fertxitxito, en Flickr


DSC_5314 por fertxitxito, en Flickr


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyre Trumped by a skidder!!









Not bad view once I got to the beach however!


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

A few pictures from my ride along the Lake Michigan shoreline. The Bud in the front was throwing alot of sand, I should have put a Larry back on, still a fun ride though


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

10ford said:


> Went for a ride with my two new friends today, Bud & Lou.


Nice! How well do they fit on your Muk? Are you running Clown shoes, or HRD?


----------



## 10ford (Mar 12, 2013)

They fit just fine. Holy Rolling Darryl's, alternator dropouts about 3/4 of the way back. No drivetrain mods and the lowest gear doesn't rub at all. I'm very pleased.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

wetpaint said:


> A few pictures from my ride along the Lake Michigan shoreline. The Bud in the front was throwing alot of sand, I should have put a Larry back on, still a fun ride though


That looks mighty familiar Wetpaint, is that Sleeping Bear Dunes Lakeshore? Those rocks and hills look like Pyramid point, and that familiar "Bear Hump" in the background. I believe I'm still on probation until November for getting caught riding that. (I had been allowed to ride the beach two years earlier by a different ranger). I got a written warning, no fine as I pointed out there was no signage saying there's no bikes allowed. Gomez was much luckier than me a few days earlier, and I was without a computer when he e-mailed me. If that's Sleeping Bear Dunes, don't ride there or Nordhouse by Ludington State Park either. Neither park wants tire tracks on the beach. If you get caught twice riding Sleeping Bear, the rangers can also take your bike.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

I rode north from Good Harbor up to Leeland, The parking lot itself is in the park but the shoreline north isn't park of the park. I purposely went up there to avoid riding in the Sleeping Bear.

I do appreciate the warning though, I've had enough bad experiences with park rangers while road biking in Sleeping Bear that I knew I should stay out.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

wetpaint said:


> I rode north from Good Harbor up to Leeland, The parking lot itself is in the park but the shoreline north isn't park of the park. I purposely went up there to avoid riding in the Sleeping Bear.
> 
> I do appreciate the warning though, I've had enough bad experiences with park rangers while road biking in Sleeping Bear that I knew I should stay out.


I got caught in the parkinglot, they will check for tracks. The guy that gave me the warning had also given a drunk driving ticket to a road cyclist earlier in the year. If I remember right, Glen Arbor splits that section of Sleeping Bear too. Frankfort is similar to Pyramid Point also, with a lot of rocks and deep sand. Tough ride, best with a Moonlander. The guy was cool to me and appreciative for being honest and did the best he could to give me a break: written warning, no fine. They do have me on record though, so when I'm with my musician friends up there in a couple weeks, I best be on good behavior or else that ride will come back to haunt me. USFS, tougher rules than dealing with MDNR. USFS like to keep signage down as much as possible to keep it a natural "preserve". What I was written up for was under "No Wheeled Vehicles" under Federal Vehicle code, where bicycles are included as a vehicle, a bit different from most state interpretations. When I spoke to IMBA about this, any effort made to differentiate the federal code for bikes would kill years of effort to allow bicycles on the road; think "Same Rules, Same Roads, Same Rights". Federal Code 36 helps guarantee this. I ride somewhere thats not USFS and has one of those "No wheeled Vehicle" signs, but never had an issue being on a bicycle, the MDNR goes after the off-road vehicles with motors poaching a ride. I've heard of some city parks that do not turn away cyclists either under the same signage.

I wish riding a bicycle wasn't so complicated.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

just like a dream - silver and green
Green Bay, Wisconsin


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

AC/BC said:


>


LOL! I think those Yeti decals bumped up the net worth of that WalFatBike by at least $250.00!!!  Lucky kid! I was contemplating the purchase of a 13" 9:zero:7 frame to build up a fatbike for my oldest son late last year, but it didn't happen. Next year, perhaps!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

HTML code from Flickr:


BBCode from Flickr:

Silver & Green (Bay) by ~gomez~, on Flickr

Or does the difference only happen to me, on my machine.


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

The BBCode looks to be in the proper aspect ratio. The HTML version is out of whack!



bmike said:


> HTML code from Flickr:
> 
> 
> BBCode from Flickr:
> ...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

tjdog800 said:


> The BBCode looks to be in the proper aspect ratio. The HTML version is out of whack!


Good. I thought I was going nuts.

~gomez~ takes such nice shots, I hate seeing them all out of whack.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

must be the browser - looks the same in Chrome - I ate 300 bugs riding back to my hotel getting this shot.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

That's an interesting rear rack, who makes it?



Sixty Fiver said:


>


----------



## Levi707 (Nov 5, 2004)

Here are two from my adventure out on the sand the other day


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Bottom left of site: you have it set to Fixed or Wide? It's significantly more wack in Fixed (I'm in Chrome at the moment.) Try the Wide setting if you haven't already.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Drevil said:


> Bottom left of site: you have it set to Fixed or Wide? It's significantly more wack in Fixed (I'm in Chrome at the moment.) Try the Wide setting if you haven't already.


Winner!
Which prize do you choose?
1) Stickers
2) Patch
3) Long lingering uncomfortable man-hug (from Uncle Gomez) ut:

Go wide - or [fat] some might say...

and now back to the photos


Sunday Sunset Moonrise Ride by ~gomez~, on Flickr
BBC Code ala choy...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Drevil said:


> Bottom left of site: you have it set to Fixed or Wide? It's significantly more wack in Fixed (I'm in Chrome at the moment.) Try the Wide setting if you haven't already.


still crushes in safari setting it to wide.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

~gomez~ said:


> Winner!
> Which prize do you choose?
> 1) Stickers
> 2) Patch
> ...


I'd take #3 if you were closer, but aw shucks, you're not  #1 would be cool, but #2 would make me all


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

crashtestdummy said:


> That's an interesting rear rack, who makes it?


I do... it was custom built to work with the offset in the Pug frame.

Pugsley Portage Custom Rack « Raving Bike Fiend

Working with a number of shops here to build some plug and play racks for the Pug and Moonlander... although most of the work we do is custom.

Matching front racks are in the works.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

~gomez~ said:


> must be the browser - looks the same in Chrome - I ate 300 bugs riding back to my hotel getting this shot.


Ditto. Firefox all the time- Chrome and Firefox are the only truly W3C standards-compliant browsers out there. I used to be a big advocate of Safari, but then discovered the virtues of Firefox. It's in Microsoft's DNA to purposely try to reinvent everything, and every time they do (Surface, Zune, Vista, Windoze 8, etc.  ) they just end up full of fail, so if this is an Internet Exploder issue, then go figure. But, if it's just the wide/fixed setting, well that might explain things too, but it's always fun from a technical perspective to bash Microsoft. :haha:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Sixty Fiver said:


> I do... it was custom built to work with the offset in the Pug frame.
> 
> Pugsley Portage Custom Rack « Raving Bike Fiend
> 
> ...


Nice work.


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

Pic of the beast on today's ride waiting for everyone else.


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

^^^ WOW.. That is sweet....


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

That's a sick build!!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

wyoracerX said:


> Pic of the beast on today's ride waiting for everyone else.


God damn that's a beautiful fattie!!! Doesn't look as though it weighs a freakin' ton (like my 9:zero:7), so it must be a joy to ride.


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, it's a shade over 25 pounds. Custom Ti Black Sheep Phat Speedster SS
and more if you search my photo uploads


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Summer is drying up all the interesting bogholes....


----------



## mbmattcor (Mar 14, 2012)

Black Buttes near Grouse Ridge, Sierra Nevada


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

Avalanche Mountain


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

And down






to the beach


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

I needed to get out on the Fatty and rediscover some trails I hadn't ridden for a while at Cornubia/Daisy Hill  Had a blast and rode 22+ km.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Managed about 10 yards in the shallows before my competence was exceeded by my ambition. Splot!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Schaeffer Swelter Ride by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Pugsley @ Local Motions FixIt post by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

That stand is a great idea.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

~gomez~ said:


> That stand is a great idea.


There are a couple of them around. Sadly the pump head gets broken on a regular basis. I went from muddy, swampy mosquito infested woods to flooded, mosquito infested beach and thought I'd top up my tires for the paved ride back home...


FixIt! by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

maybe a mobile deet dispenser is what we need


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

I think the thing I love most about our fatbikes is the opening up of new places that I never considered exploring by bike and the ability to go further (in less time when racing the tides) than on foot.



This large snag has mini tide pools inside its craggy surface. Sea Stars and other tidal creatures are hiding all over the place.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I made some new parts for my rack so it can accept the fat bike. Makes the 26" mountain bike look puny.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

10ford said:


> Went for a ride with my two new friends today, Bud & Lou.


Did I see this bike at Blue Mound State Park, Wisconsin back in January?


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Bump to the Moonie I saw in Coronado - San Diego yesterday. First time I saw Bud an Lou in real life on clown shoe rims. i cannot wait till I wear out Larry (sounds weird) to get some on the necro!


----------



## 10ford (Mar 12, 2013)

dgw2jr said:


> Did I see this bike at Blue Mound State Park, Wisconsin back in January?


Wasn't me. There are a quite a few John Deere themed fatties rolling around. Something about big ass tires just screams tractor!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Today's ride.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

At long last - I have dirt in between - well everything!!! Whoo hooo!!! 
I have to take it easy but in 2 more weeks I will be riding regularly! 

Mental note: Keep doing your ab work - having a pinched nerve from a bad disk takes a long time to heal!! (Left quad has lost 2 inches around)


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Weinerts said:


> At long last - I have dirt in between - well everything!!! Whoo hooo!!!


Welcome Back! :thumbsup:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Fat Boy by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Chambliss31 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunday's ride, with the mighty Mississippi in the background :thumbsup:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Drevil said:


> Fat Boy by bundokbiker, on Flickr


The name Fatboy is owned by Specialized, you should be hearing from their lawyers shortly.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

sploosh! by ~gomez~, on Flickr
more pitures from this ride here


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nuckin' Futs pic!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Word.


----------



## kooki (Jun 14, 2011)

Herd of fatties somewhere deep in depths of kaira.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll try this thread with the water pics this time...


----------



## scottwiebe (Dec 13, 2011)

*Beargrease XX1 built and ready to ride*









My wife proudly displays her new Salsa Beargrease XX1 set-up. We used an aluminum Beargrease frame and mated it with an XX1 drivetrain (had to use a Hope Fatsno rear hub with the proper freehub conversion for the XX1 cassette and an e13 crankset with a Wolftooth chainring)

With Rolling Darryl rims and Nate's, and BB7 brakes (we prefer cable discs for winter riding) the bike comes in at a very respectable 26lbs, 10 oz. Hope to get it under 26lbs with a few more minor modifications.


----------



## Zx al (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi guys, this my On one fat bike on Follow the dog trail Cannock chase


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Taking a break after a quick lap at Air Capital. Saw the reflection in the chrome.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Another crappy fat ride today.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Fatlife sucks, don't it?

ROFLMAO!


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, looks pretty crappy. Haven't gotten out in 2 weeks due to the extreme heatwave, but tomorrow it's gonna happen!


----------



## Olasher (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## flyingdutchmen (Nov 20, 2012)

*Local trail*

My loyal travel buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## wcomeaux (Oct 25, 2008)

crashtestdummy said:


> Where are these photos taken?


Sorry for the WAY LATE response. This was in Big Bend SP and the Lajitas Resort Trails in Terlingua TX.


----------



## kingdom (Jul 6, 2012)

Building up my first fat bike. Doing it on a student budget and I'm looking to make it winter proof and simple- Avid BB7s, single up front, QR seatclamp.


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

Beach spin on a glorious winters day in South Australia..


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

Back from powder...


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't know if it has been decided yet or not, but is the 29er+ nard considered a fat tire or just a 29er? I ask because i just finished my latest project which runs the knard 3" wide tire...


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Post it up. I'd call it chubby, but welcome.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

jnl1105 said:


> I don't know if it has been decided yet or not, but is the 29er+ nard considered a fat tire or just a 29er? I ask because i just finished my latest project which runs the knard 3" wide tire...


I'd say that 3" is pleasingly plump, 3 to 4" is fat, and over 4" is obese. We are still eagerly awaiting the morbidly obese tires.


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

Just finished rebuilding my wife's Pugsley after powder coat and new decals.


----------



## TeddyTS (Apr 27, 2013)

Shame that I didn't have my Fatty with me here. Sandy desert thousands of kliks...


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Sawyer running 29+*

Well here is my latest addition, a "chubby" 29er + running the knard 29+ tire and tubes, a lefty front, a nuvinci rear, juicy 7 hydros with a 200 disc up front and a 180 rear.

I had to build custom dropouts for the knards to fit, but oh so worth it.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Another year, another "cross" race in the books. The final [email protected] singlespeed race, outside of Washington DC. A beer each lap - and since I rarely drink - 3 of them made me super groggy at the end. Good times and lots of laughs...


Power Line by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Alana Asks Wussup by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Single Speed Outlaw Bike by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Drevil, you are my hero! Definitely the King, I mean (Queen), of Fat.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Drevil said:


> Another year, another "cross" race in the books. The final [email protected] singlespeed race, outside of Washington DC. A beer each lap - and since I rarely drink - 3 of them made me super groggy at the end. Good times and lots of laughs...


Well done Drevil!

Are you the only one "dressing"?

Hope you had a DD to get you home!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Drevil said:


> A beer each lap - and since I rarely drink - 3 of them made me super groggy at the end.


Sounds like my kind of race!!! :crazy:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

singlefin said:


> Just finished rebuilding my wife's Pugsley after powder coat and new decals.


Where'd you get the coloured Surly decals??? From Surly??? I am needing to source replacement frame decals for my 2009 11th Anniversary Edition "Rat Ride" Surly 1x1- they are red decals.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

pliebenberg said:


> Well done Drevil!
> 
> Are you the only one "dressing"?
> 
> Hope you had a DD to get you home!


Nope, there was at least 8 of us out there racing our pants off.

Wife was happy to drive me to the burger joint where I completely sobered up with lots of water and greasy food.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Dorothy Falls, Nome AK*

Rode 26 miles out and back to one of Nome's scenic hiking (biking?) destinations - Dorothy Falls. Might be the first to ride a bike there, or maybe not. There are a couple of other fatbike riders in town, but no one's ever mentioned riding there. Tundra ridge leading to the falls was rideable, but slow going up and down. Still faster than hiking. Another goal was to check out the main ridgeline above the falls. Also very rideable. I'm thinking a bikebacking trip is necessary to check this area out further. Altogether it was a 60 mile day with five hours of actual ride time - longest ride this year. Cheers!


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Where'd you get the coloured Surly decals??? From Surly??? I am needing to source replacement frame decals for my 2009 11th Anniversary Edition "Rat Ride" Surly 1x1- they are red decals.


Jenson and Universal Cycles carry some. You might have to some work to find red Rat Ride decals...I've seen 1x1 decals but only the usual colors. Maybe call Surly and ask if you don't have any luck.


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

*My ride this week*



Captain Cook State Park, Nikiski Alaska


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Finally managed some proper beach riding!


image by paulfulford, on Flickr


Untitled by paulfulford, on Flickr


image by paulfulford, on Flickr


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

From yesterday's commute in a warm summer rain. Not very epic, but nice nevertheless


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Testmule (Jul 27, 2013)

*Entering the fatbike realm*

Been building frames through the years - aluminum and Ti. Have been working on a carbon fiber fatbike design. This is the first prototype and have just completed a week of testing and modifying. Hoping to supply the fatbike community looking for a light weight fatbike built in Canada






at a competitive price.


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*The Future!!!!*


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Testmule said:


> Been building frames through the years - aluminum and Ti. Have been working on a carbon fiber fatbike design. This is the first prototype and have just completed a week of testing and modifying. Hoping to supply the fatbike community looking for a light weight fatbike built in Canada
> View attachment 819620
> at a competitive price.


Nice. Canadian hand-builds!


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Testmule said:


> Been building frames through the years - aluminum and Ti. Have been working on a carbon fiber fatbike design. This is the first prototype and have just completed a week of testing and modifying. Hoping to supply the fatbike community looking for a light weight fatbike built in Canada
> View attachment 819620
> at a competitive price.


Nice! Hopefully you are designing it to fit Bud and Lou.


----------



## Testmule (Jul 27, 2013)

dvn said:


> Nice! Hopefully you are designing it to fit Bud and Lou.


Yup - 5" frame in August with 170 rear spacing. Got some big boys that say they can break anything to do some serious testing and then hopefully build some frames for sale in fall and winter.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

So this is my wife's fourth ride on the 9-0-7 she stole from me. Just a short ride on the Erie canal path today but last night we rode the power line by our house and she cleaned a steep hill with lots of deep loose gravel. I was on my 29er and almost spun out but she climbed right up. Can't wait for my new bike to arrive.


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

MiniTrail said:


> not fathers day, or my birthday. Christmas is too far off.
> 
> I feel a me day coming


I say you deserve to treat yourself to a growler cage. You can always share the brew with someone if you feel guilty.

I did....now I have to ride down to Gigantic for some Gigantic and Juice.


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

MiniTrail said:


> you and a couple porters talked me into it


Awesome...sounds like some smart friends! Cheers!!


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Testmule said:


> Been building frames through the years - aluminum and Ti. Have been working on a carbon fiber fatbike design. This is the first prototype and have just completed a week of testing and modifying. Hoping to supply the fatbike community looking for a light weight fatbike built in Canada
> View attachment 819620
> at a competitive price.


Looks like a wendigo of a bike!
Where are you in ON? 
Let me know what the price may end up being!


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Testmule said:


> Yup - 5" frame in August with 170 rear spacing. Got some big boys that say they can break anything to do some serious testing and then hopefully build some frames for sale in fall and winter.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Testmule (Jul 27, 2013)

byknuts said:


> Looks like a wendigo of a bike!
> Where are you in ON?
> Let me know what the price may end up being!


In London - working with a local bike shop but have to take care of legal and business plan before price quotes. Like I said, it should be very competitive with everyone else (no importing taxes ect.). Lots of cf fatbikes coming out this year from big guys. I just wanted to offer a more personal build for people. It is a pretty labor intensive process.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

from yesterday's ride in Chatham, MA:


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Did a bit of 2 track riding today with my Dad, fun to be back on the fat bike, it has been sitting in my basement since the snow melted this spring. Rode alot of areas that are too sandy for normal mountain bikes this time of year


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Raced my Necro on Saturday, got silver in the Cornhusker State Games on it. Wasn't first but I kept her in sight! She rode a FS aluminum Trek. I was the only fattie racer out of 71.
Wasn't last like I thought I might be. Actually, wasn't even close to last. And I passed a few people too

























Dry powdery dirt since we haven't had much rain since May. Would change out rear tire to Nates if I did it again(and I will!)


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Managed to stay dry today, we got a lot of rain this weekend, a lot of spotty showers. The tree cover kept the trail pretty dry.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Some of you may have read my post about my wife taking over my 9-0-7 and me having to buy a new one. Well I am waiting for the new one and in the mean time I finally got her bike completely set up the way she needs it. Here are before (when I rode it), and after (now hers) pics. The new NATE tires are tubeless.


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice...did you decide what to do on yours carbon or alum 190mm?


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

The way is closed.









We will be making something fun out of this.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

singlefin said:


> Nice...did you decide what to do on yours carbon or alum 190mm?


Yeah, going with the aluminum for now. As much as I would love the carbon I can wait til Christmas or beyond. I have some nice fall rides planned so I hope the aluminum gets here by September like they said. If I find an extra $2300 in my Christmas stocking I will buy a carbon frame and change every thing over then sell the aluminum.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

GIS Dork and I buzzsaw a log:


Log Buzzsaw by bundokbiker, on Flickr


2013 Bike 180: Day 127 by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Krampus and Clover by ~gomez~, on Flickr
krampus and clover, over and over


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Raced my Necro on Saturday, got silver in the Cornhusker State Games on it. Wasn't first but I kept her in sight! She rode a FS aluminum Trek. I was the only fattie racer out of 71.
> Wasn't last like I thought I might be. Actually, wasn't even close to last. And I passed a few people too
> 
> View attachment 819989
> ...


Nice work!!! I've raced my fatty (9:zero:7) twice, but haven't podiumed yet&#8230; however, the first time around out of a field of 68 entrants I placed 30th-with only a 32/22 up front and a single 17t out in back, and the next time around (April 2013) I managed 15th place out of 44 despite having made it three minutes late to the start of the race!!!


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Drevil said:


> GIS Dork and I buzzsaw a log:
> 
> 2013 Bike 180: Day 127 by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Dropper seatposts are way under rated


----------



## Brasi4x4 (Jul 5, 2013)

In Cercedilla, Spain...


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Here I am finishing in front of the guy who said "I can't let a Fat Bike beat me!" as we came out of the woods...










This was at the Tree Farm Relay in Novi, Michigan. We once again fielded a team of fat bikes, including 2 Mukluks, a BearGrease, and my Carver. We only garnered a mid-pack finish, but this is really more of a beer party disguised as a race anyway. No one was disappointed, well, except the guy who got beat by a fat bastard on a fat bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

You're supposed to have a beer in your hand as you cross the line...


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Velobike said:


> You're supposed to have a beer in your hand as you cross the line...


Oddly enough, I don't drink beer (prefer bourbon  ), but the MTB culture over here all-but revolves around beer. I'm merely along for the ride(s). :lol:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

utabintarbo said:


> Oddly enough, I don't drink beer...


Nor do I normally, but sacrifices have to be made...


----------



## AnalogKid (Mar 26, 2012)

crashtestdummy said:


> The name Fatboy is owned by Specialized, you should be hearing from their lawyers shortly.


They had better be checking with Harley-Davidson first.


----------



## Hood (May 19, 2008)

*ECR for the first time.*









Got out on a little test ride with the Surly ECR in Utah. Horrible pic but an amazing bike. I can see many long adventures in my future.


----------



## Hood (May 19, 2008)

A nice view of Mt. Washington from Big Lake in Oregon. This was one of the best campgrounds I have ever stayed at. Amazing views. Amazing trails. Rode the Santiam Wagon Road most of the way. Hit McKenzie River Trail on the way back home. The Pugsley was the perfect choice for the sandy conditions along the Santiam Wagon Road.


----------



## Hood (May 19, 2008)

Hey GCappy. Can you tell me a little about that Thule rack mod? I have the same rack and would like to carry my Pugs on it.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

AnalogKid said:


> They had better be checking with Harley-Davidson first.


And Tyson Kennedy...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Civilisation round the corner


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Thparkle Post Chainring Transplant Surgery by ~gomez~, on Flickr


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Hood said:


> Hey GCappy. Can you tell me a little about that Thule rack mod? I have the same rack and would like to carry my Pugs on it.


Sorry for the late reply Hood.
Here's the info. I now have to build another as my wife is ridding my old bike and I just ordered a new 9-0-7 McGrath with Clownshoe, Bud/Lou combo. I will have to go wider with the mod because BFL's were hard to fit in the tray's. Bud/Lou are considerably wider.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/mo...ty-814911.html?highlight=my+thule+t2+rack+mod


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

These sandy trails were no match for Bud & Lou.


----------



## PhilosopherKing (Nov 11, 2011)

How long is that beach?


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

fat in Philly:









Design Logic 'Da Phat' cargo bike on the steps of the Philadelphia Museum of Art:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Gigantic said:


> Design Logic 'Da Phat' cargo bike on the steps of the Philadelphia Museum of Art:


Nice, but I'd rather see a video of someone riding that either up or down those steps


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)




----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Chill'n After Work.*


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

Stevob said:


> Nice, but I'd rather see a video of someone riding that either up or down those steps


Awesome shot


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Yesterday's ride. Got into a thunderstorm and had to take shelter for half an hour. Picture was taken an hour after the storm passed.


----------



## Brasi4x4 (Jul 5, 2013)

Another pic in Cercedilla, Spain


----------



## benswift (Dec 14, 2011)

here's a shot from my morning commute!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

OFFcourse said:


> Dropper seatposts are way under rated


I've never used one, and they're probably awesome for downhill stuff, but amongst my friends and me, it's a point of pride and considered "cheating" if you drop your saddle for log- and rock-overs. But not dropping it leads to more crashes, which makes for better video, photos, and laughs  (Not fat, but not dropped: 



)


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

*I rode my Fatback up to Devils Pass to take pictures of the Soggy Bottom on Saturday*



Had to stop and take a pic of my ride at the pass.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Had a great river banks/forging river ride Saturday a.m.

Went on a nice ride today too. I am a lucky guy!!


006 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


008 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

From Today

005 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Great day to do some good climbing.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Fat Tuesday*

I guess if you have to go to work....


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

And the Lord said;

"Go forth with your Fatness," and it was good!


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Not mine, but I thought y'all would like it.
Worksman tandem fatty trike.


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

representing red dirt in Mn (Cuyuna MTB trails)


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

rkarbley said:


> I waited patiently for this and it is true, a fattie can turn that frown upside down!


What rack is that?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

dvn said:


> What rack is that?


Looks like a SARIS...judging by the rather large sticker placed on the horizontal tube.

I love that color on the Moonie....looks the business.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> Looks like a SARIS...judging by the rather large sticker placed on the horizontal tube.


Obviously. I was wondering what model it was. After visiting the Saris website, I see that it is the Freedom 2.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

kalbo said:


> representing red dirt in Mn (Cuyuna MTB trails)


I better go rep some black sand on the west coast, who's gonna rep yellow snow?


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

OFFcourse said:


> I better go rep some black sand on the west coast, who's gonna rep yellow snow?


wait 'til the snow hits the trails. there might be a few reppin yellow snow :rockon:


----------



## liquidboarder2k4 (Jul 28, 2013)

I guess i can finally post a picture of my bike


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

liquidboarder2k4 said:


> I guess i can finally post a picture of my bike


Very awesome! Where are you?


----------



## liquidboarder2k4 (Jul 28, 2013)

Acadia national park is my back yard. and.. if you get the chance, come up in the winter... they groom the carriage roads, which means 55 miles of snow biking. as well as some hidden mtn biking


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

liquidboarder2k4 said:


> Acadia national park is my back yard. and.. if you get the chance, come up in the winter... they groom the carriage roads, which means 55 miles of snow biking. as well as some hidden mtn biking


My wife and I were there some years ago on a tandem trip. We were on or road tandem but one day we rented a mountain tandem and cruised the park. It was unreal. We will be going again soon. This time on our fatty's.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I am guessing Shimano will blame "too much grip" for this.

Something look funny?

002 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Broken

003 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Yup...it broke

005 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


006 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> I am guessing Shimano will blame "too much grip" for this.


Were you in the 32T or 36T when it happened? How about up front?
If you don't mind, how much do you weigh?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

bme107 said:


> Were you in the 32T or 36T when it happened? How about up front?
> If you don't mind, how much do you weigh?


I was four or five cogs away from the big ring. If you look at the first pic you can see the cogs that aren't concentric.

I am 275lbs no gear.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

I see that now. I just figured you sheared the largest ones off. (didn't bother counting teeth in the broken pictures) Looking again I see it was the next smaller cluster of 3. 

How many miles do you estimate was on the cassette? That group of 3 is usually where I find myself. Hopefully you didn't get hurt when it broke free.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

bme107 said:


> How many miles do you estimate was on the cassette? That group of 3 is usually where I find myself. Hopefully you didn't get hurt when it broke free.


Maybe 300 miles. My spidy sense took over the instant this occured, and I was able to escape without incident.

Shimano says its covered by warranty!! yay


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Silver Lame Shorts by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Little too much leg for me. Maybe label NSFW?


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Barbara Whipple Trail, Buena Vista, CO. My bike needs a better engine!


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Drevil said:


> Silver Lame Shorts by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Nice quads.
Sweet, new wallpaper.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

I am now among you...










XXL Moonie!


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Cruising around Chatham, MA:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Beach? riding.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^^^^^ Close enough!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Busy weekend, but I managed to squeeze in one lap today locally.


----------



## OUWxGuesser (May 14, 2011)

Halfway point of a 37mile gravel grinder. The kiddo had a blast looking for animals.


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

SasquatchSC said:


> I am now among you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Has a very utilitarian look to it. Enjoy


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

hero sand + sick sky by ~gomez~, on Flickr


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

A little loft of the front wheel and I was over this bad boy no problem!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Were you on the smaller flat rock to the left in the picture or on the sandy gravel below when you did that? If you were on the gravel below I doff my cap to your skills sir!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

gcappy said:


> Were you on the smaller flat rock to the left in the picture or on the sandy gravel below when you did that? If you were on the gravel below I doff my cap to your skills sir!


Neither, I lifted the bike up there to give a perspective of the rock size! 
I am not that good at trials riding, that would have been quite the bunnyhop!!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Squish by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

That Drevil, what a card. I see you got Leftified! Look at the rear tire sidewall mushing down when you hit the ground. Way cool! You da man.


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

Inaugural Mississippi River Stomp


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Steve Balogh said:


> Busy weekend, but I managed to squeeze in one lap today locally.


Which trail was this, Steve?


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

Not quite the bed of roses..but oh so comfy.

[URL="


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

utabintarbo said:


> Which trail was this, Steve?


What you see in that pic is the "Crater" at Rolling Hills Park in Ypsilanti.


----------



## Sattvic (Jul 28, 2013)

Drevil said:


> Squish by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Drevil, I admire your dedication to fashion on the trails. I have read a lot of post with pictures of you in them, yet I am almost certain that you are sporting a different outfit in every one - dedication ;-)


----------



## kingdom (Jul 6, 2012)

Finished my bike yesterday. Took it on a little 10k loop. Such fun! I couldn't believe how well it pedalled. No one warned me about the attention I'd get either. Very funny.

One question, how do you get the tyres on the bead ? Mine are all wonky and causing issues at high speed.


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

^I had some wobble issues with a Floater tyre on a RD rim. Basically, I pumped the tyre to ≈1,5 bar, after which the tyre audibly popped to rim, but it still wobbled. Wash, rinse, repeat. No help. I tried talcum powder. Wibbly-wobbly. Rode it inflated to 1,7 bar. Still wobbled. Finally I gave up as the wobble was not too noticeable when riding (less than 5 mm). After a few weeks, the wobble had almost vanished, maybe it needed a break-in period in which the tyre seated itself properly - can that even happen btw?


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I just made sure the tire seated properly by inflating to a high psi. I think 35 or 40 or so did it, (hard to recall it was a long time ago.) then I backed it down to normal riding psi.


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

bad andy said:


> I just made sure the tire seated properly by inflating to a high psi. I think 35 or 40 or so did it, (hard to recall it was a long time ago.) then I backed it down to normal riding psi.


This. It may help to snug a rope or strap around the middle if the tire, thereby forcing the sidewalls out at the start. I think max PSI is 30, and I've occasionally needed to tickle this to get beads to seat. Much easier with a compressor, BTW.


----------



## kingdom (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. Will head to the local garage and borrow the compressor.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Free Car and Bike Wash by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

dia de las gordas by ~gomez~, on Flickr


----------



## Kmb2erl3dn (Aug 14, 2013)

or maybe I should acquire some "skillz"


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

@gomez jesus bike!
I've been meaning to have a closer look at https://maps.google.co.nz/maps?q=-36.794685,174.987423&num=1&t=h&z=18 at low tide to see if a crossing is possible


----------



## HT5rider (Feb 26, 2012)

Island of Hoy, Orkney Islands


----------



## Mr.Snakebite (Aug 13, 2013)

*Brothers out in the forest*

Sunny evening ride


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm the dude on the right. ;-)


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

My first ride on a fatbike.
I'm hooked now.









@ The Budeler-Bergen. Budel, The Netherlands.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Do 2 Lefties make a right?*

Maiden voyage on her new Fatback Lefty went great!


----------



## Mamba29er (Aug 30, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> Had a great river banks/forging river ride Saturday a.m.
> 
> Went on a nice ride today too. I am a lucky guy!!
> 
> ...


I've never seen a better looking fat bike. Really classy, well done!


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

mtuck1 said:


> Maiden voyage on her new Fatback Lefty went great!
> View attachment 823826


Doesn't matter how many Lefties you have. It's always right!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Took these pics yesterday for a FB Revelate Designs photo contest picturing their bags. Well, I just got my bags and hadn't ridden with them yet(gotta wait til "ride day"), so I borrowed my 5yo son's giant stuffed dog and balanced my pugs on our backyard climber stairs.
Eh, can't win if you don't play, right?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Took these pics yesterday for a FB Revelate Designs photo contest picturing their bags. Well, I just got my bags and hadn't ridden with them yet(gotta wait til "ride day"), so I borrowed my 5yo son's giant stuffed dog and balanced my pugs on our backyard climber stairs.
> Eh, can't win if you don't play, right?
> 
> View attachment 823920


That's just crying out for some stop motion type pics and converted into GIF


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol! Right?!?! That would be awesome! May need to reenact this weekend!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Mamba29er said:


> I've never seen a better looking fat bike. Really classy, well done!


:ihih:


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Pugsley and an old incinerator.


----------



## thebigwooten (Aug 9, 2013)

Turns out to be quite the chick magnet...size does matter!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I am loving the new moonie color. Ditch those damn reflectors!


----------



## thebigwooten (Aug 9, 2013)

jonshonda said:


> I am loving the new moonie color. Ditch those damn reflectors!


never dawned on me and after reviewing other pics here, they will go bye bye and thanks for the call out. makes sense now too, after 2'nd ride, the rear reflector became an issue, it did not want to stay on and I should have listened to my bike...


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Bonneville salt flats in Utah. Ran into a couple of other fatbikers - I talked to two nice guys on modified wal-geese , and I saw a guy on a yellow Surly riding around.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Katz said:


> Bonneville salt flats in Utah. Ran into a couple of other fatbikers - I talked to two nice guys on modified wal-geese , and I saw a guy on a yellow Surly riding around.


Did you get a speed run in on it?


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

^Unfortunately, no. They said my flip flops aren't fireproof


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Meanwhile, at the other end of the state.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I wish I had places to ride like what I see in this thread!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


>


And there you were pretending you have no beach!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Had another river ride yesterday. I love every minute of it, but a teardown and grease is always less fun.

Had to air down the Knards to get through this. Water is low right now, exposing some swamp areas.


001 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Going for a ride. 

007 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

That is a serious climb. 

009 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## sgtstretch (Apr 1, 2012)

Had a good ride to the top of McCauley Mountain on the fatties.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

After 4 years lurking and 10 months "building" I'm in the game!
4 mile urban assault shake-down ride with the kids to a local office park. Laid the bike down here to take some pics of them sessioning the stairs and ramps.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

bme107 said:


> After 4 years lurking and 10 months "building" I'm in the game!
> 4 mile urban assault shake-down ride with the kids to a local office park. Laid the bike down here to take some pics of them sessioning the stairs and ramps.


The black and the purple? Spectacular!


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Drevil said:


> The black and the purple? Spectacular!


Thanks. Custom match PC on the Marge Lites. Just enough purple for me.
I guess it was a year ago now, that I was picking your brain on the lefty.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

bme107 said:


> After 4 years lurking and 10 months "building" I'm in the game!
> 4 mile urban assault shake-down ride with the kids to a local office park. Laid the bike down here to take some pics of them sessioning the stairs and ramps.


Lookin' good!


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

Fat bike stompin' in Van Buren County, IA


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Raul34 said:


> Fat bike stompin' in Van Buren County, IA


Not that is proper fatbike territory!!! Ace picture!!


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

fatbike beach ride, 25.6 miles Atlantic City to Sea Isle, NJ
Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Epic fat bike beach stomp! Atlantic City to Sea Isle, Nj near Atlantic City | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Raul34 said:


> Fat bike stompin' in Van Buren County, IA


But how much more fun was it going the other way!


----------



## ECU-Yukon (Jan 14, 2013)

*Sat morn fatty racing*

Local race here in the leesburg area. I was the only fat bike there, had a blast! Certainly did not break any records and the I did not think the pics were up to the tech/air thread but here they are.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, after taking it down a cliff, I figured I owed it a little love.
Finished doing the crap to it I have put off, and talked to Mendon Cycle about
a Lefty for it. Spending money continues.......


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

Loudviking said:


> Well, after taking it down a cliff, I figured I owed it a little love.
> Finished doing the crap to it I have put off, and talked to Mendon Cycle about
> a Lefty for it. Spending money continues.......


Here's another option... Fat Fork... I just ordered two!

Bikeman Carver Bikes Trans-Fat Suspension Fat Bike Fork


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

You really have a rigid for that squishy fork don't you?


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> You really have a rigid for that squishy fork don't you?


How could you tell? :thumbsup:


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

tjdog800 said:


> How could you tell? :thumbsup:


All the gd annoying posts about it.


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

The summer is almost over, but at least today was warm and sunny. And sweaty


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

Up to Georgia pass and back down Jefferson Creek.


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

wyoracerX said:


> Up to Georgia pass and back down Jefferson Creek.


Such an awesome bike!


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

First fat-bike ride in the full 44 "Flow Team" Kit


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Family MTB ride this morning. Wife stole my Pugs for it. She hasn't ridden singletrack in years so I was hoping she'd be ok. I heard many nice comments blurted out like "I can run over anything!" and "I don't need a trail, I can just ride anywhere!" and "This thing really likes to pick up speed."

My son had fun too. For a three year old, knocking out 4.8 miles was a good accomplishment for him. Can't wait to get him a smaller fatty.

We definitely had a great time


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

little trek in woods,added a few blue bits now i need some blue rim tape

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joben (Jan 11, 2013)

collideous said:


> First fat-bike ride in the full 44 "Flow Team" Kit


Lets see some close ups of that beaut.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Joben said:


> Lets see some close ups of that beaut.


Take a look at A Big Boy In The Making.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

*Beach + Bike = Bliss*

27 miles along the East Lothian Coastline on Sunday was great fun!


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

Between rain showers I was able to get a couple pics of my baby on the most scenic (and seldom traveled) trail in Curt Gowdy, Highline.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

WOW! That bike is gorgeous! You have style man.


wyoracerX said:


> Between rain showers I was able to get a couple pics of my baby on the most scenic (and seldom traveled) trail in Curt Gowdy, Highline.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

How much does that bike weigh?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Wilson Bridge:

Over - 

Wilson Bridge Wheelie by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Under -

2013 Bike 180: Day by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

What did you do, jump the railing and land down there? Love it!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Gnome-Fext X by ~gomez~, on Flickr
Two Krampus, a schlick and a 9:Zero:7 @ le festival du gnome


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

Just a wheel:


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*Representing...*










One lone Fatty at the Shindagin Shindig MTB Festival.










Shuttle runs. Mid pack amongst the 5-7" travel FS bikes. Fatties DO shread!










Huge Root + Rear Wheel + Perfectly Placed Log on Ground = :crazy:
Kroozer was unscathed.


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

Man this thing is fun...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

TrailMaker said:


> Huge Root + Rear Wheel + Perfectly Placed Log on Ground = :crazy:
> Kroozer was unscathed.


I hope this doesn't end your modeling career.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

crashtestdummy said:


> I hope this doesn't end your modeling career.


I think it's actually a cunningly shaped scar - to commemorate the position he was adopting in midair before meeting said log.


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

The grafity above the bike just says it all


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

ROFLMAO!

My face has far to much _character_ for modelling. We started here;










No hang time at all. No Superman. No Flying W. Into the bars and onto the ground. The vid would have been unremarkable. Didn't even have time to get my arms up. Broken arm or broken nose. Didn't have a choice! My friend came back to check. Snapped the pic, then asked if I was OK. Good man. He DID ride a mile up the road and bring the van back to pick me up. This was before my shirt and gloves were soaked in blood. I unclamped my nose and the flood was on!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Zero elevation at walking speed.... what would Strava know.... treats me like a 25c tyre'd roadie on a flat tarmac road.... i bet he isn't smiling as much as me, nor do I give a fu%k about KOM's.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

At the amazing Castle Eltz in Germany.










River crossing.









Skagen, Denmark.


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## kingdom (Jul 6, 2012)

Popped into the shop and when I came out someone had locked up their unicycle next to my fatty..


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

ozzybmx said:


> Zero elevation at walking speed.... what would Strava know.... treats me like a 25c tyre'd roadie on a flat tarmac road.... i bet he isn't smiling as much as me, nor do I give a fu%k about KOM's.


Haha just make fat only segments so all the strava whores have to buy fatbikes! Deep sand, rocky beaches etc. or you can f$%k with them and ride areas that they assume you shouldered your bike for ;-) little do they know.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*Labor Day Fatness*

I declared this Creek Day. 3 days of rain. Sun came out about 2pm when I was out for a trail trimming walk. Scooted home and got the Humvee. Time for some dink around fun.














































100% Fatabulous.


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

I took the gears off again!


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

before acetone









after acetone


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

^well done 3

I'm now eyeing the last blue decals in my Beargrease and considering whether I should kill it entirely...

EDIT did you have much difficulties in removing the decals from the Floaters?

EDIT2 'tis done. Killed it:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

C. Alshus said:


> At the amazing Castle Eltz in Germany...


That looks like the castle in "Vintage Stuff" by Tom Sharpe.


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Did a couple of races on teh fattie recently....

First an XC race on a dusty and eroded trail...










My teammate got my best side in this one. Notice how the tires make my ass look thin. Right? 










I wanted proof that I was there, and this says proof right on it. Can't argue with that, eh?










The bike and I were pretty dusty towards the end.

I also did a Gravel Grinder on Labor Day weekend...










Racing a fat bike is fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I spent the day looking for Neolithic remains.

This was the terrain - somewhat lacking in tracks.



and this is the remains of a Neolithic chambered cairn


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

utabintarbo said:


>


Your expression is priceless, it looks like your stalking a skinny bike and about to pounce!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Out on my 1st ride on some dirt roads in South GA before I get it down to the coast...sure is fun!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

utabintarbo said:


> Did a couple of races on teh fattie recently....
> 
> I also did a Gravel Grinder on Labor Day weekend...
> 
> ...


Bob, where was this race at? Didn't see anything posted for Labor Day.


----------



## Brasi4x4 (Jul 5, 2013)

Spend an afternoon


----------



## Shipley365 (Aug 22, 2013)

1 x Fatbike, Fred the sprollie and a Sussex bridleway


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

2 Pugs on mud patrol after 2 days of tropical thunderstorm

BEFORE








DURING








AFTER


----------



## cactuspete1972 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Mongoose Beast*

Mongoose beast, slightly modified. 46lbs of fun. Hey it was only $178 buck on sale.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

This is the same spot as post #4 in this thread: https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/l...e-talks-photo-thread-873521.html#post10646376

The Moonlander is now sporting OBNL™, (Obese Bud N Lou) instead of BFL's.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Rode Bogus Basin north of Boise for the first time today, cool stuff! Lots of climbing. 24 miles kicked my ass. Going back tomorrow for more.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> life's tough eh?


Stuck away from home for 2 weeks, gotta make lemon-aid outta lemons right?


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Hit Bryce Mountain bike park for some downhill fun, this time without the Lefty shock. A little more bouncy like this 


Entirely Inappropriate Fat Bike at Bryce by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yesterday on Watkins at the Moon


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Moi waiting in the transition area at the Melrose 18h race as the sun is coming up, we entered a team of 4 Fatbikes, team name was Hubba Bubba Chubba Rubba, we beat the mortals on their race bikes and took out 1st place !!! 33 laps between us, each lap was 10km with 230m of elevation.

Pink beards, fatbikes and flat out speed were the only team rules.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^^^ I think you should have added in a rule of pink sun glasses to match the beards!!

Well done on an epic result! I bet a few Rodies were spitting feathers!!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice ozzybmx!
I'd rep you but it won't let me again.... ,


----------



## sk1er18 (Jul 11, 2009)

In the process of tubeless, had to snap a shot of the blue/green combo we're going for:


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

WAY TO GO OZ!

Man, I love this thread.

This is the weather we live for. 67*, breezy and sunny. Clear as a bell. Today was ride over techy stuff day.
Look for weird **** I've never ridden over before, and do it. No biffs. 2 Fun.









































































What's really fun is leading a group ride here, and busting off the trail to do one of these little gems. Many of the 
other riders can bury my dead ass on a normal trail, but when they follow me into some of these little hoodoos, 
it's ME that gets the last laugh!

Perhaps the best part of the day was running into a dood out on his second ever Fatbike ride. 2 Fatties together 
at one time is almost unheard of around here. He was very inquisitive, and listened intently, soaking up all the Fat 
nooz I had to offer. Welcome to the Flab Life, Steve!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers guys, it was all about fun. We did 2 laps each (midnight start) then our secret weapon did 6 hours straight from about 3am, this meant we all got 5-6 hours sleep then over to the transition to see how he was going, then the other 3 of us did single hot laps till 6pm, we were in second place come morning by only 11 minuets so the strategy worked. We managed to whittle 1-2 mins a lap off them as they slowed down and ended up winning it by 1 lap and 12 mins.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

005 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


001 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


001-1 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Saw these cute guys riding Stack rock north of Boise today.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Fall color Alaska style*

Clear, crisp mornings, tundra turning red and gold, the local riding has gotten a little more scenic lately. I think I need a better camera, though, or a photography lesson or two, cause these pics don't capture the color of the landscape.


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

veloborealis said:


> Clear, crisp mornings, tundra turning red and gold, the local riding has gotten a little more scenic lately. I think I need a better camera, though, or a photography lesson or two, cause these pics don't capture the color of the landscape.


Awesome, I love that open range landscape, the colorful carpet of shrubs and sedges and crystal clear sky. 
What camera are you using? Does it allow to set the White Balance?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice pics guys !

Found this one on my camera.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

ozzybmx said:


> Cheers guys, it was all about fun. We did 2 laps each (midnight start) then our secret weapon did 6 hours straight from about 3am, this meant we all got 5-6 hours sleep then over to the transition to see how he was going, then the other 3 of us did single hot laps till 6pm, we were in second place come morning by only 11 minuets so the strategy worked. We managed to whittle 1-2 mins a lap off them as they slowed down and ended up winning it by 1 lap and 12 mins.


Brilliant effort Ozzy:thumbsup: How long were the laps?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers Stevo, 10km laps with 230m elevation. Info on post #4418 above, was getting hot up there too.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Ozzy, much respect to you. Well done, sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

OFFcourse said:


> Your expression is priceless, it looks like your stalking a skinny bike and about to pounce!


There were quite a few High School and Middle Schoolers on the course. I was looking for some of them to squash. Never caught up to the little bastards though. :madmax:

:lol:


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Steve Balogh said:


> Bob, where was this race at? Didn't see anything posted for Labor Day.


Steve, it was the Labor Day 30K in Milford. It's more of a running event with a bike aspect, but it was fun and well-put-together. It's on the list for next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Shark said:


> Nice ozzybmx!
> I'd rep you but it won't let me again.... ,


I took care of it for you. 

Nice strategy Ozzy! :thumbsup:


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> Moi waiting in the transition area at the Melrose 18h race as the sun is coming up, we entered a team of 4 Fatbikes, team name was Hubba Bubba Chubba Rubba, we beat the mortals on their race bikes and took out 1st place !!! 33 laps between us, each lap was 10km with 230m of elevation.
> 
> Pink beards, fatbikes and flat out speed were the only team rules.


Ha ha! Awesome! Are you keeping the pink beard?


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

mrgould said:


> What camera are you using? Does it allow to set the White Balance?


Fuji XP point and shoot. I checked the main menu and don't see a setting for white balance. might be hidden in a sub-menu. I'll check that later along with the manual when I can find it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Pinky was gone as soon as I got home, because it was bleached then dyed it went all grainy and itchy. Back to smooveface, SmooveP.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> Pinky was gone as soon as I got home, because it was bleached then dyed it went all grainy and itchy. Back to smooveface, SmooveP.


Ah, probably nothing serious. Just some kind of chemical reaction. On your face.
Keep it smoove, dood!


----------



## ToastR (Sep 21, 2005)

Excellent shots as usual jonshonda. Those B&Ws really pop. 
You're making me antsy for mine to arrive...


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

*A new Fat Bike is born and a Convert is baptized...*

Finished the build on a 9zero7 frame bought months ago and my 14 year old daughter claimed it as her own...


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I am glad your daughter is enjoying that fine fatty....I am also glad you noted her age before I made too many comments.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Good work TJ, if shes keen to get out and ride, encourage it as much as you can... She looks like shes having a ball !

Its worse buying them bikes and they sit in the shed and deteriorate.


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Good work TJ, if shes keen to get out and ride, encourage it as much as you can... She looks like shes having a ball !
> 
> Its worse buying them bikes and they sit in the shed and deteriorate.


I'll not worry about it collecting dust, Mom already has her eye on it. There may be another fatty in my future...


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

tjdog800 said:


> I'll not worry about it collecting dust, Mom already has her eye on it. There may be another fatty in my future...


Most importantly, do you have a second fatty for yourself??


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Most importantly, do you have a second fatty for yourself??


Indeed! I have a Beargrease that is currently awaiting a QR15 conversion kit for its Hope front hub to accept the Carver TransFat USD fork (or "the fork of many names" as some call it).

Did you notice the Beargrease fork on this 907?:ihih:


----------



## Gizzard75 (Aug 8, 2013)

Couple of fatties hanging out under a bridge! Bought my wife a Pugs Necro all done up in black and yellow!


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

Gizzard75 said:


> Couple of fatties hanging out under a bridge! Bought my wife a Pugs Necro all done up in black and yellow!


CAREFUL! That kind of bike tangle could produce a litter of little fatties!


----------



## Kreeee23 (Sep 9, 2013)

Taking the kids out!


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Rode to the beach today (Lake Ontario)...


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

*Just chillin' in the woods*

Houston..... AK


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Went for a ride in a soft constant sprinkle. Such a different ride.
(crappy celphone pic - might be water on the lense)


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Super warm, muggy day with some nice cool air down by the stream. Beautiful.


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

@ dvn, that's a nice picture. It is always difficult to get the light falling through the
trees on the camera. good job (Y).


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Fatbike Donut Run!!


----------



## DieselFuelOnly (Jan 14, 2013)

*Fat in the alpine*

Not too fat to climb...


----------



## Gizzard75 (Aug 8, 2013)

Some fatties and the root bulb of a big ass tree that was ripped from the earth earlier this year when we had some floods!


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

trying to make some nice pics with the auto-timer.








It's not as easy as i tought it would be...


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Pat. said:


> trying to make some nice pics with the auto-timer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.

There is an awesome thread in the Passion forum of all self-timer shots. Some of them are AMAZING: http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/self-timer-passion-post-em-up-728464.html


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Little touring.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Pat. said:


> It's not as easy as i tought it would be...


Ya Think?

All my shots are taken that way. On days when I go out to get pics, I get more exercise running from the camera to my bike than from riding! Not running out of battery due to multiple botched attempts is an art and a science. Takes time to learn.

Wish my camera could gather more light from my favorite densely canopied forest glade. Even on sport mode, riding at a crawl, I get speed blur.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Roam?

Nuthin that fancy here. I use a double shot timer setting on my old Kodak Z612. It nets me one pic of me running to, or fumbling to get on, my bike, and then the object shot. It helps to time things if I am close enough to hear the timer beeping.....


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Another ride in the rain. The trail runs across the rocky place between the pools.










Nice little waterfall behind the bike.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

My ride was dry, but lots of mushrooms out in the desert due to the recent deluge(s).










And a new bridge to nowhere.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

My SUV is having a faulty door lock being repaired, and the loaner car is too small to carry a bike, so I'll be out exploring my neighborhood this weekend:


----------



## MuruCycles (Sep 5, 2012)

Blue Mountains Australia. Ingar fire trail.


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

*2ti*

dirty breakfast. #whatmud?


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

Just thought I would share a bit of todays ride. My first time on sand. I figured since it was only 52 degrees this morning that no one would be on the beach. I gotta say, this was a fun experience. It handled the soft sand with ease, like it was nothing! I can't wait for the snow to come!!


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

When riding a rail trail with a 5 year old, a fat bike is the perfect bike!


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## FlowinFlo (Jan 29, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes indeed ! lurve the look of steel framed bikes.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*His & Hers*

Yesterday was a great day to be in the woods here in WNC.
[URL="


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

You even bought the missus one :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

ozzybmx said:


> You even bought the missus one :thumbsup:


Yep, she's had her's for several months now and loves it of course!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

You have been over dosing on Stickels and the missus had put the hard word on you 

Still room for a short stay 29er, i couldnt do without mine though it will play second fiddle to your new fatty.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Bamboo fatty.










Yampa with Bud n Lou. The seat angle makes my eyes water, but the bike is very light.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Loggy Clunkover by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Brasi4x4 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yesterday...


----------



## FlowinFlo (Jan 29, 2012)

Was there a Moonlander in front of you? 
Can´t wait to hit the (off)road with my Fatty...


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

Having some coffee while driving a tour around Maarheeze,


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*iphone selfie*

Log rolling on the Pugs.


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)




----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

A gift from my wife for my 30th...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

A few from today Beachie, some coastal cliffs, rocks, sand and low tide reefs. Awesome on the way down, 50kph headwinds on the way back.





Wreck 2
by
b s





Cliff top
by
b s





Boat houses
by
b s





Wreck 1
by
b s


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

*Sth Aus beach ride*

And another from the ads/ozzy roadshow..


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*A few snow flakes today...*

Ice on the puddles lasted through the afternoon. Day by day, fall is yielding to winter. I'm not ready in more ways than I can count. It's just September after all. Great ride today, though, despite the gray skies and melancholy frame of mind.


----------



## bobkorn (Dec 6, 2011)

*Full Moon Ride*

Nauset Beach, Cape Cod. Last two nights have been some of the best beach riding of the year.


----------



## ej132 (Jul 31, 2013)

Riding through some sand. Made me think of a moon rover


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Freedom Park in Williamsburg, Virginia by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

55° and fall is here.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Ohh Happy Day... by ~gomez~, on Flickr


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

~gomez~ said:


> ohh happy day... by ~gomez~, on flickr


really like!!!


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

*Coomie 3hr Enduro*

Just had a ripper weekend away on the fat. A local 3 hr enduro that saw 5 Fatbikes compete, with 1 taking out 3rd overall !


----------



## Gizzard75 (Aug 8, 2013)

Backbone State Park


----------



## elmaco (Jan 16, 2008)

XC race in Sweden. 2 of us on Fatbikes. Great day for a maiden ride!

Pics by Andreas Nyström & Bang Engström


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

Caption This!


----------



## Brasi4x4 (Jul 5, 2013)

Crowning Peña Cebollera (2129 meters) and seeing Pico del Lobo, next ascent at 2273 meters


----------



## FlowinFlo (Jan 29, 2012)

elmaco said:


> XC race in Sweden. 2 of us on Fatbikes. Great day for a maiden ride!


Hej,

Ser jättebra! Vädret var lagom. 
Vilken stad är detta i bakgrund?

Skål från Tyskland
Flo


----------



## elmaco (Jan 16, 2008)

FlowinFlo said:


> Hej,
> 
> Ser jättebra! Vädret var lagom.
> Vilken stad är detta i bakgrund?
> ...


Vädret var helt ok 

This was in Stockholm, in Hammarbybacken, with a quite short but very steep hill (scroll down for pics of the place: Stockholms Brantaste).

A few technical trails with quite slippery roots and rocks and a number of gravel trails.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Boatracer said:


> Caption This!


They must have mistook the fat bike for a 50 year old from Wisconsin... Clothing required!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

A few from the weekend past, 3 hour Coomie race, very stop/start in sections then flat out in others. Managed 9th overall which im happy with, got in 7 laps and made the cutoff to do the 7th which was my goal. These new goals that we set when racing BUDS !!!

This is a 1 off race with very little elevation and some nice obstacles, it was about 9.9km per lap and approx 40m elevation per lap... results in a very fast race.

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Coomie 3 hour (7 laps) near Dareton | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

F=MA or:

Fatbike = Mass x Acceleration

(I know, I know, wrong guy )


Einstein Memorial at the National Academy of Science by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

*FRANKENTIRE!* Saving the environment, my wallet and tires everywhere


----------



## Brasi4x4 (Jul 5, 2013)

OFFcourse said:


> *FRANKENTIRE!* Saving the environment, my wallet and tires everywhere
> 
> View attachment 834610


Great :thumbsup:


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice work!



OFFcourse said:


> *FRANKENTIRE!* Saving the environment, my wallet and tires everywhere
> 
> View attachment 834610


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

What...

No pink face? Oh, the shame.


----------



## No_Roads (Oct 27, 2012)

*out gravel grinding*


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> A few from the weekend past, 3 hour Coomie race, very stop/start in sections then flat out in others. Managed 9th overall which im happy with, got in 7 laps and made the cutoff to do the 7th which was my goal. These new goals that we set when racing BUDS !!!
> 
> This is a 1 off race with very little elevation and some nice obstacles, it was about 9.9km per lap and approx 40m elevation per lap... results in a very fast race.
> 
> ...


Sounds/looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## aegolius (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

TrailMaker said:


> What...
> 
> No pink face? Oh, the shame.


Na... the pinky will be grown on special occasions only


----------



## pilot5 (May 9, 2008)

*Trail building*

Trail building with fatbike


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

They're still working on it, but wife and I stopped by the new Germantown (Maryland) Pump and Jump Track to check out the progress.


Germantown Pump and Jump track by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Super fat front 9:zero:7


----------



## Godlikedog (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice!
I was thinking of doing that the other day. Nice to see it done.



OFFcourse said:


> *FRANKENTIRE!* Saving the environment, my wallet and tires everywhere
> 
> View attachment 834610


----------



## Godlikedog (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, how about
F = E/C[SUP]2[/SUP]*A



Drevil said:


> F=MA or:
> 
> Fatbike = Mass x Acceleration
> 
> ...


----------



## Godlikedog (Jul 8, 2010)

Nothing too interesting here except maybe the anodizing I did.

Custom Ti
Lefty
Bud and Lou


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Beautiful looking trail. Is this Nevada?


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Heavy rain damage. :sad:


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

Toertocht in Mol, 43 km. 227 HM+

Very Fast Course, and a few climbs in loose sand. Hihi, that was fun to show off.


----------



## Godlikedog (Jul 8, 2010)

gcappy said:


> Beautiful looking trail. Is this Nevada?


That's a good question.
It's right on the border of California and Nevada, it's the Emigrant trail right outside of Truckee. But it's in CAlifornia.


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Got a radio release for the camera....no more holding a tree up photos...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

sickmtbnutcase said:


> Got a radio release for the camera....no more holding a tree up photos...


How about a few details of the radio release. Sounds like something I could use.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

That is a good idea, trigger it at the right moment. 
You don't need to buy Nikon or Canon. They have some generics on Amazon cheap that work great


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

It works well. Get one with enough modes that can give you flexibility. This is the one I got.

Wireless Radio Shutter Release Canon EOS XTi XS T3 T3i T4 60D 5D 1D 1Ds | eBay


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

More colors.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

rjedoaks said:


> That is a good idea, trigger it at the right moment.
> You don't need to buy Nikon or Canon. They have some generics on Amazon cheap that work great


I snagged a Vello branded one from BH Photo. Works well with my G12. Decent range, bit practice with it to get the timing and focus down.


Canon G12 on a tree by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

If you use a larger f-stop of f8-or higher it will be easier to capture yourself in focus. Also, if you could do manual focus and multi-shutter you would have a better chance.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice setup
If you're out to take photos I suppose the release could be mounted to your bars for easy access


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Germantown Pump Track by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

Carbon on snow


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

New sexy beast does Garden of Gods and Crested Butte.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

wyoracerX said:


> New sexy beast does Garden of Gods and Crested Butte.


Nice bike, I'm a little jealous.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Evening commute.









--Lars


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Seeing these two blocking my path,


made me feel like I needed this,


and wishing for this view again.


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

finally got my wheel built up for the lefty
using marge lites, champions, and a porject 321 hub


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

Mukluk @ Maarheeze next to the little stream "De Oude Graaf."
What means "The Old Count."


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Fairburn Tower.

Prediction made in the 17th century by the Brahan Seer before he was executed by being burnt alive in a spike lined tar barrel.

"The day will come when the MacKenzies of Fairburn shall lose their entire possessions; their castle will become uninhabited and a cow shall give birth to a calf in the uppermost chamber of the tower."



Lady MacKenzie was the one who ordered his killing, and this was their tower.

The predictions all came true. The one about the cow in the 1850s.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Thanks for sharing the pic and history. :thumbsup:


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

@velobike thats really cool!!


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice work. Very clean looking machine. Ride report?


thing said:


> finally got my wheel built up for the lefty
> using marge lites, champions, and a porject 321 hub


----------



## gogoolplex (Aug 10, 2011)

Something with an even larger footprint was here before...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

gogoolplex said:


> Something with an even larger footprint was here before...


Must have been a Beargrease...


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

A few pics from today.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

gogoolplex said:


> Something with an even larger footprint was here before...


How far did you track him?


----------



## gogoolplex (Aug 10, 2011)

Velobike said:


> Must have been a Beargrease...


yes the upgraded white version of it


----------



## gogoolplex (Aug 10, 2011)

alphazz said:


> How far did you track him?


The tracks where visible for several km. The polar bear must have walked there about 2 weeks agou, when the river bed was still soft. The tracks are in the mud and not in the snow.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Beach Ride & Bee(r) Hunt by ~gomez~, on Flickr


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Finally took the new Fatback out for some singletrack adventures at Cuyuna in Minnesota. Absolutely gorgeous out right now with the trees changing colors.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Winter came last night.


15 degrees, 30-40 mph winds, a lot of snow, and still having a BFL on the rear didn't make for the best riding day.


----------



## cwcheung (Jan 30, 2012)

Surly Pugsley


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Three days ago at 11,500 feet.


Yesterday at 10,000 feet. What a difference three days make.


----------



## sbyrne (Sep 16, 2013)

*school bus*









On the way to drop my daughter off at school, then continue to work. The elementary school crowd thinks the fat tires are awesome.


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

sbyrne said:


> View attachment 836879
> 
> 
> On the way to drop my daughter off at school, then continue to work. The elementary school crowd thinks the fat tires are awesome.


Daddy, didn't you see the puddle of mud!?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Snapped a few before a ride today. Don't know if I have posted pics with Hudu and Knardy


041 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


032 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## defleshed (Oct 2, 2013)

The Good News: It took me a week or two of casual viewing when i should have been working to get through all of the Beautiful pictures in this thread. 

The Bad News: a week or two wasn't long enough for my 190mm 9Zero7 (first fatty)to get here....


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool contrast. It always amazes me when the weather does a complete swap out.



alphazz said:


> Three days ago at 11,500 feet.
> 
> 
> Yesterday at 10,000 feet. What a difference three days make.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Crash, that looks like a really nice ride. It appears you didn't get the snow we did.


----------



## ToastR (Sep 21, 2005)

jonshonda said:


> Snapped a few before a ride today. Don't know if I have posted pics with Hudu... /QUOTE]
> 
> Those white accents really look great!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

alphazz said:


> Crash, that looks like a really nice ride. It appears you didn't get the snow we did.


This was the extent of our snow, Brian Head Peak, 11,307' at 5:00 Friday evening. Not too much accumulation, but it was 20° with a 20 mph wind. My ride today was 7800' to 8600' in elevation.

Certainly not the snow dump that you got.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Never looks as gnarly as it is. Old creek bed. Nothing but rocks hiding under moss and ferns.










More boondocking. No trail. Just ride. Gotta watch those holes. Theyz deeper than they look.



















Yes, it is higher than it looks in the first pic.


----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

lol mini


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

Stomping Shimek Forest and Des Moines River- Farmington, IA


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Me'n WO(Fat) by ~gomez~, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

someone is 40 now by Eight Zero Two Cycles, on Flickr

pic a friend took of me, local riding here in vt


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*late afternoon ride.....*














perfect weather here....


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

*Wisconsn Lake Michigan shoreline*

From today's ride between Lion's Den Gorge and Harrington State Park.


----------



## tommillermn (Oct 24, 2005)

We had the trailer bike out this weekend and found an old picture to share. No snow yet, but looking forward to it. I'm planning to keep 10-15 miles of trail groomed at Christmas Hills Recreation Area all winter so if you're in North Idaho, come to St. Maries and give it a spin!


----------



## TraversBikes (Oct 2, 2013)

Couple of days ago along the bank of my local river in Essex


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

My longest ride to date on the fat bike, 33 miles. I rode down to Prickett's Fort and then back to Morgantown. A beautiful day for a ride, perfect weather!









Some more pics of the day here.


----------



## linear (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice day again today rode into town to the library then on to the beach via the ski hill on the sand dune less then 1mi away.








Lake Michigan in background








Down the ski trail








Crossing the beach an on to the pier


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

We got snow this week, so time to go find it. Photo at 2800 ft.










And there it is. A great day to be out. Photo at 4400 ft.


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

collideous said:


> We got snow this week, so time to go find it. Photo at 2800 ft.
> 
> And there it is. A great day to be out. Photo at 4400 ft.


Snow this week also, I had to go to 9100' to find it though.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

Failed post


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Velobike said:


> Fairburn Tower.
> 
> Prediction made in the 17th century by the Brahan Seer before he was executed by being burnt alive in a spike lined tar barrel.
> 
> ...


Nice one Velo... we should have a fatbike pic with history thread.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Garden of Eden Trail...all my life I've ridden by this place on the way to the to the beach ...it's about the midway point in 2 hr drive and I finally decided to check it out for the 1st time.

I started off on the hiking trail and the landscape didn't take long to change and keep changing!





I'm glad I lighten up the bike before this ride...was having to tote the bike up & down these steep ravines. I then came upon a service road and left the foot trails for good!

Came upon this Wild Hog Trap I'm guessing.

I finally found what I was looking for Alum Bluff, the Grand Canyon of Florida..LOL! Anyhow it's the largest exposed section of the earth's crust in Florida.


I bet there's not many signs like this in FL!

Then some more air had to come out the tires to get out of here!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice pics and trail Tunalic. If that trap is for wild boars, I bet they're pretty mad when caught. Be careful though, it looks like they could be fatbiker sized as well. 

Great to see some snow sneaking into a few of the other contributions. Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

mtbxplorer said:


> Nice pics and trail Tunalic. If that trap is for wild boars, I bet they're pretty mad when caught. Be careful though, it looks like they could be fatbiker sized as well.


Thanks! When I was riding down in the bottom of one of them ravines I felt like I was trapped....saw lots of tracks, rooting etc. Couldn't wait to get out of there!


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Theoretically, the path was easy and well marked...









Mission accomplished


----------



## arock (Sep 25, 2013)

Quick ride I was able to get in this afternoon at the local nature park.


----------



## russ3706 (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice pic Russ. The blue on blue with dirt looks real clean

Sent from my mobile now Free


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice pictures arock. Is that the Bay Bridge in the background?

Cheers,
Steven



arock said:


> Quick ride I was able to get in this afternoon at the local nature park.
> 
> View attachment 838893
> View attachment 838892
> ...


----------



## arock (Sep 25, 2013)

shoo said:


> Nice pictures arock. Is that the Bay Bridge in the background?
> 
> Cheers,
> Steven


Yes it is. Did a quick ride at Terrapin Park on Kent Island and figured while i was there I'd see how the new bike did in the sand.


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

Levi707 said:


> Brown Santa delivered this to my doorstep yesterday. This is the new project that I am building up for the girlfriend. She has been liking my mukluk so I was scouring online for a bike for her and this is what I came up with. Hopefully she digs it when it is all built up.


Wow I couldn't find a Beargrease or a 170 rear end 9zero7 in an XL frame anywhere, I had to settle for a Trek Farley (hard enough to score as it is). Lucky find and a sweet looking frame.


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

Another great day on the trails at Curt Gowdy State park Wyoming


----------



## KsFatBiker (Oct 11, 2013)

*1st Fat Bike - 2014 Salsa Mukluk 2*

My first Fat Bike, a Salsa Mukluk2 showed up after a long wait at my LBS Friday. Needless to say, I had a ball this weekend! This forum and all the fun you guys are having made me do it.

KFB


----------



## Mtnbkr1999 (Oct 14, 2013)

New to site. My new Mukluk Ti!


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Two Fatties.


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

*North country trail*

































50 miles of solitude. It was a great day


----------



## defleshed (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow mtnbikejim, Great pictures!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

went to the Fujimi Panorama MTB park this weekend and rode the entry level dh course all day long

camped out in the parking lot on Saturday night and rode all day Sunday


DSCF0486 by DanielKHB, on Flickr


DSCF0508 by DanielKHB, on Flickr


DSCF0514 by DanielKHB, on Flickr


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks


defleshed said:


> Wow mtnbikejim, Great pictures!!!!!
> 
> [/url]


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Not mine but I thought it was a beauty of a fatty photo. From Freewheel bike in MN. Captioned "Fatty the rainbow - all your favorite flavors are in"


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

duggus said:


> Not mine but I thought it was a beauty of a fatty photo. From Freewheel bike in MN. Captioned "Fatty the rainbow - all your favorite flavors are in"


Saw that metallic gold in person at my local shop yesterday....man is that thing SHARP.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

A nice ride along the Matanuska river yesterday:
















A few more cruddy phone pics and a brief write up of the ride can be found here.

*EDIT* slightly cross-posted from the commuter forum.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Scottish Fatbiking Heaven - East Lothian


----------



## Normwood (Jun 26, 2011)

During trail work session last night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Saturday would not be the same without a potter around on the Fat Bike!!


----------



## Brasi4x4 (Jul 5, 2013)

Climbing...


----------



## mowabb (Dec 9, 2011)

At north of Barcelona, my home.


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

photos aren't that good but oh well


DSCF0529 by DanielKHB, on Flickr


DSCF0535 by DanielKHB, on Flickr

after ride lunch at a famous noodle shop nearby


DSCF0539 by DanielKHB, on Flickr


----------



## Tor (Jan 5, 2013)

I really like the autum


----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

Riding the rocks.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^^^^ brilliant way to have fun in a bad situation!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Ha!

I've found that it takes far more _talent_ to endo a rigid Fatbike than any bike with suspension fork. Yet, it is doable. Here's to us...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*A great Fall Day to ride. The weather was Perfect!*

Noanet Woods Dover,MA


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Yesterday's quick ride with my Moonlander provided me with just what I needed to finish the day. Wisconsin fall colors and the end to bar-b-que season provided the backdrop.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Out with the wife for a couple hours honing her rock skills and dodging four wheelers.


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

Took my Skinny tired Mukluk out for a powerline run and explore out the back of my place, nice cool morning ride with a bit of smoke in the air from the Bushfires we have going on in the State, bush firies - great guys doing a dirty job


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Rocking the Target seat protector.

Spending some time with my new buddy BUD!

The bare dirt in front of the bike is from a Buck. He scraped up the earth pretty good. Ted, being the dominate bike that he is, insisted on leaving his own mark there.


Bud by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Same place as yesterday, just a different route.


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

Just before a great day at Jungle Habitat.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

A ride from last week. Deckers Creek Trail Morgantown WV.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

I rode the Metric at the Moco Epic yesterday. 
 Little_Seneca_Lake by bdroit, on Flickr
 
I only saw 1 other fatbike on course this year.
 Fat_break by bdroit, on Flickr

It was a great day for a long ride. I was able to ride everything except one stream crossing. If you live on the East Coast the Moco Epic is an awesome ride through Montgomery County spanning from the C&O Canal to its Northern most city.


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Rode in Fruita Co.all week. 
I rode the New "Peak a boo" trail high above the 18 rd. trails. The trail is not quite done, but lots of fun.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

First ride on the Fatty, at Huntington SP.



















4" tires at 8psi only do so much - I was quickly reminded that this is a rigid bike.































































Replace any of my other rides? No. A nice adjunct to? Hell yes!


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

ah, you're having fun playing in the woods, he?


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

Would that be the Huntington sp in Redding ct?

I haven't been there in over a dozen years. I should go back ab see if I could still ride it.... Too many years not on a mtn bike have taken their toll!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

iCollector said:


> Would that be the Huntington sp in Redding ct?
> 
> I haven't been there in over a dozen years. I should go back ab see if I could still ride it.... Too many years not on a mtn bike have taken their toll!


Ayup. I bought this more as a fun/play bike, with the ability to use on snow when/if we get the right stuff on the ground. Usually though, it gets post-hole by hikers and turns into crusted over crap within a couple days.


----------



## gravelheadwrap (Mar 1, 2013)

Been awhile since I posted. I thought I had my last fat ride of 2013 a few weeks ago. However, while en route to McMurdo Station, Antarctica to work the 2013-14 austral summer season and waiting for my ice flight in Christchurch, New Zealand I was sent home without ever making it to the ice. Delay after delay due to weather and the government shutdown, I was sent home and may be heading back in the next few days.

Anyhow, I am so glad to get a glimpse of cold weather biking this week. Plus, I picked up a Knard right before I left to replace my Endomorph for the back--love it.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

A short 10 mile jaunt on a forestry road to check if it was worth including in a future distance loop. Enough climb to get the views and a fat friendly oversized gravel surface on much of it.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

*Another day, another ride!*

Around the trails of a nearby old stone quarry.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

How every serious bike rider's apartment should look like. Oldie but a goodie.


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

scrublover said:


> Ayup. I bought this more as a fun/play bike, with the ability to use on snow when/if we get the right stuff on the ground. Usually though, it gets post-hole by hikers and turns into crusted over crap within a couple days.


Yeah - I remember it being popular a long time ago as well. Nice park IIRC.


----------



## Brasi4x4 (Jul 5, 2013)

A few pics of this last weekend...


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

anortherncrazy said:


> How every serious bike rider's apartment should look like. Oldie but a goodie.


I remember those days of bikes and surfboards all over my apartment. Now I have to go to the basement to hang out with my quiver.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

A few from yesterdays ride at Bakers Ridge.


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

as an architect i had the pleasure today to go to all building sites by bike taking some "shortcuts"...


----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

Cool build Tibor.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

singlefin said:


> I remember those days of bikes and surfboards all over my apartment. Now I have to go to the basement to hang out with my quiver.


Hahhaaaa, right!?


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

*urban bar bombing today..*


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome ride down the beach today.
Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Seaweed's gone ! (Beached Az) near Darlington | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Nate


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

Drevil said:


> Nate
> 
> View attachment 841144


oooh nice picking one up tonight along with a surly Bud for my on one fatty will post pic when installed.hows the grip been

galaxy note 3


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

My Muk. @ Lake Garda 2 weeks ago.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

*Glacial Blue Hills - West Bend, WI*

The Moonlander spent some time on the beautiful planet earth today, located in the Northern Unit of the Kettle Moraine.


----------



## defleshed (Oct 2, 2013)

Beautiful pics!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

defleshed said:


> Beautiful pics!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk now Free


Thanks, defleshed. Some of the climbs got my heart pounding more than I expected! :eekster:


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Mark, those are great! I have Friday off of work to spend the whole day at the south kettles. Will be riding my Fuel EX instead of the Pugs, but really looking forward to spending the day away from work and just riding.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

After making landfall on St. Vincent Island


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice pics marathon marke!

Tunalic, how did you get to the island? Looks beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

69tr6r said:


> Tunalic, how did you get to the island? Looks beautiful, enjoy!


I had planned buying a raft but got the idea from another member with his on a tube. Worked out perfect...less than 1/2 mile across Indian Pass.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Tunalic said:


> I had planned buying a raft but got the idea from another member with his on a tube. Worked out perfect...less than 1/2 mile across Indian Pass.


I guess it stops water resistance but are these rafts really needed!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

OFFcourse said:


> I guess it stops water resistance but are these rafts really needed!


Not really, just haven't saltwater proofed it yet!


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

I just finished making this tonight. Its pretty Epic. 7" rear travel...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Tunalic said:


> I had planned buying a raft but got the idea from another member with his on a tube. Worked out perfect...less than 1/2 mile across Indian Pass.


What make is your kayak?


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Velobike said:


> What make is your kayak?


Ocean Kayak Scupper Pro...had it for about 15 yrs. I believe RTM uses the same mold to build the Tempo now.


----------



## Brasi4x4 (Jul 5, 2013)

blown240 said:


> I just finished making this tonight. Its pretty Epic. 7" rear travel...


7" travel? And front?


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

bud and nate works a treat. . grip tastic










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

stesteste said:


> bud and nate works a treat. . grip tastic


Good to hear. I just picked up the pair. They are still sitting on my bench of the shop I wrench at. I've been hesitant to replace my BFLs until we get some snow, for fear of wearing them down prematurely.


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

marathon marke said:


> Good to hear. I just picked up the pair. They are still sitting on my bench of the shop I wrench at. I've been hesitant to replace my BFLs until we get some snow, for fear of wearing them down prematurely.


this is what I said in another post

Well Being out for today's ride and wasn't disappointed bud and nate is a good combination it will go anywhere and it was really wet today the bud just ploughs along and goes over everything, loads of traction and because the bud is raised higher it means you get more grip From the nate cause you have more weight over the rear., the pedaling seemed easier than my bfls for some reason . my friends on skinnys were spinning out and looked back they was pushing up the wet hills while I just pedalled up(no spin outs for me) overall very happy good combo seemed I had gained an extra Hill climbing gear

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Brasi4x4 (Jul 5, 2013)

Some pics...


----------



## Brasi4x4 (Jul 5, 2013)

stesteste said:


> bud and nate works a treat. . grip tastic


Are it Bud 26x4.8?

This is great news!!


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

Brasi4x4 said:


> Are it Bud 26x4.8?
> 
> This is great news!!


yes bud is 4.8 nate 3.8 but measures 4.0 from knob to knob

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Brasi4x4 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks stesteste!! :thumbsup:


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Brasi4x4 said:


> 7" travel? And front?


Front is 4 1/2 for now, but I'm going to redesign the linkage to try to get more. But the rear is 7" and thats more than enough.


----------



## MTSHANK (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Ampelhasser (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

^^ cool repaint! ^^


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

first re spray I have seen on on one fatty going to get mine done next year maybe black metallic with orange and blue speckles ,,,,nice bike btw


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

A beautiful day on the arroyos


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

blown240 said:


> I just finished making this tonight. Its pretty Epic. 7" rear travel...


I don't want to be rude, but this looks like some shade tree engineering here, show us more. Projects are cool. Is there a thread somewhere?


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Centennial Valley


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Yesterday I did a trail ride then went on some exploring at a neighboring Metropark to check out some fall colors. Unfortunately when I got there the sun wasn't getting through the clouds too well for some good pics, but this one wasn't too shabby:


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

blown240 said:


> I just finished making this tonight. Its pretty Epic. 7" rear travel...


HA! That's pretty cool! It's amazing what you can do with some metal working skills, imagination, and free time.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

flatfendershop said:


> I don't want to be rude, but this looks like some shade tree engineering here, show us more. Projects are cool. Is there a thread somewhere?


The whole build is in the Mongoose beast modifications thread. Thanks!


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

I love fall.

2012 Anthem X29 4 - mine
2011 Mukluk - mine
2013 Talon 0 29er womens - wife's.


----------



## Tahoefatty (Oct 24, 2013)

I love Cali but that is some beautiful country you live in. Great photos ! Got to make it out there to do some riding.


marathon marke said:


> The Moonlander spent some time on the beautiful planet earth today, located in the Northern Unit of the Kettle Moraine.
> 
> View attachment 841295
> View attachment 841296
> ...


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Tahoefatty said:


> I love Cali but that is some beautiful country you live in. Great photos ! Got to make it out there to do some riding.


Thanks. I guess what we lack in epic climbs we gain in other things. 
Still, I need to get my BMC Team Machine out west sometime (yeah, I'm a roadie at heart) and see what it can do in the mountains!


----------



## Normwood (Jun 26, 2011)

Group ride this morning. Minneapolis Style. Eight fat bikes, two 29+ and two old-fashioned skinny tired bikes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ToastR (Sep 21, 2005)

Normwood said:


> Group ride this morning. Minneapolis Style.
> 
> https://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/10/27/aru9apa2.jpg[/IMG
> 
> ...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Is that a Mountain Lion's Dining room?


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Is that a Mountain Lion's Dining room?


I have seen Mountain Lion tracks on this trail before, but this is just garbage dumped by one of our many local morons. There is a cow's head on the other side of the bush behind my bike.


----------



## Normwood (Jun 26, 2011)

ToastR said:


> Fun! This is such a great time of year for riding - nothing better than a group ride with friends!
> Lol- it looks like the guy on the right is having a smoke break?


No smoke break.

This was my first time riding with this group. I had previously only known one person. That will change.

Good stuff.

Steve


----------



## Godlikedog (Jul 8, 2010)

Tahoefatty said:


> I love Cali but that is some beautiful country you live in. Great photos ! Got to make it out there to do some riding.


No, you really don't. It's not worth the trip in any way whatsoever.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

north beach, fall, surly pugsley by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_2070 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


pugsley by mbeganyi, on Flickr


coffee break, fall, north beach, vermont by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

north beach, burlington, vt by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

*recent ride from Saanich to Jordan River and back via Galloping Goose Trail*

2 day 185k on my Salsa Beargrease with Porcelain Rocket set up. A great way to see the coast and also meet some of the locals. There was little surf to speak of yet the ride made up for it with fog first day and beautiful vistas the next.


----------



## yellowzx (Feb 16, 2008)

Nothing special, but I made the best of bad weather in Atlanta with my fatty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

Illinois side of the mighty Mississippi, Moline, IL.


----------



## Vittetoe761 (Sep 24, 2012)

Can I get an estimate on the number of faces stomped off?



Raul34 said:


> Illinois side of the mighty Mississippi, Moline, IL.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Down in Austin, TX along the Barton Creek Green Belt. Was able to rent this Necro pug from a local shop...which was a nice surprise as I was expecting only "skinny" tire MTBs per the shop's site.

Had a great ride.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

*Menomonee River ('Tosa) Trails*


----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

Great pics marathon.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

You need to spiffy up that bad boy and Bud n Lou it, snow is coming.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Chader09 said:


> Great pics marathon.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

marathon marke said:


> Thank you kindly!


I think I have ridden there before with some family. Cool little trail system.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

crashtestdummy said:


> You need to spiffy up that bad boy and Bud n Lou it, snow is coming.


Bud and Lou arrived last week. I was SO tempted to invite them to the recent fair-weather parties, but I don't want to wear them out before they get to do their thang.
Bring on the snow!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Bombing around the hood on a nice cool night. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russ3706 (Feb 15, 2007)

Some rails-to-trails.
Definitely not what it was meant for, but still fun buzzing around on.


----------



## forrestmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

*Wilson Lake & Clinton Lake state parks Kansas - Surly Pugsly Black Ops fun*


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Patiently awaiting snow..

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

That 9 zero 7 looks sharp. Send it to me and I'll ride it in some snow to break it in for you.

We got some more snow today.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

alphazz said:


> That 9 zero 7 looks sharp. Send it to me and I'll ride it in some snow to break it in for you.
> 
> We got some more snow today.


Jealous man, but thanks. This Alaskan fall has been pretty darn warm!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

Just a few from yesterday's ride was very wet and muddy but the nate and bud didn't let me down 









Press thx if i help you


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Love this sled and this time of year!!*


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Fat biking with my son in his iBert. Always a great start to the day.


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

*Happy Halloween*

Halloween ride at the Frederick Municipal Forest with my 2 day old Surly Neck Romancer :thumbsup:


----------



## a2gtinut (May 23, 2007)

finally completed my 9zero7 -170.
Actually, brake line was trimmed last night.


----------



## SocratesDiedTrolling (Sep 15, 2012)

a2gtinut said:


> View attachment 843202
> finally completed my 9zero7 -170.
> Actually, brake line was trimmed last night.


That is one of the prettiest bikes I've ever seen.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

cocksmith said:


> Halloween ride at the Frederick Municipal Forest with my 2 day old Surly Neck Romancer :thumbsup:


i enjoy this pic !


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

RFX big foot said:


> i enjoy this pic !


+1
we have the same fog going on here in Madison, its great to see more and more new bikes out on the trails.


----------



## forrestmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome photo album! Thanks for posting. No snow yet just 3" of rain.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Finally got my brakes and completed the build today. My new 190.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Svarre and myself have been two days in Vassfaret, Norway.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Looks fun, wish I were there!


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

Another Shot from Todays Spooky Halloween Ride on my Surly Neck Romancer in the Frederick Municiple Forest..... Snow would be fun but these Bikes are just as Rad in plain conditions.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

excellent photography cocksmith. 

Edit: Don't know that I have ever called someone that...and it wasn't offensive!!


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

cocksmith said:


> Halloween ride at the Frederick Municipal Forest with my 2 day old Surly Neck Romancer :thumbsup:


NICE! I love these moody shots.


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

jonshonda said:


> excellent photography cocksmith.
> 
> Edit: Don't know that I have ever called someone that...and it wasn't offensive!!


HA! yeah its perfectly fine with me! Thanks for the props


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't think I posted this last week:


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

*His & Hers or New & Old*

Went for a nice muddy ride so I came home and gave them both a bath.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Posted a few spanking clean pics of the Moon-- finally a worthy pic of the day piece








Trying my best to imagine its all white and fluffy--Welcome to the tropical monsoon belt.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

anvil_den said:


> Trying my best to imagine its all white and fluffy--Welcome to the tropical monsoon belt.


Try positive thinking - rain is warm snow


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

anvil_den said:


> Posted a few spanking clean pics of the Moon-- finally a worthy pic of the day piece
> View attachment 843723
> 
> 
> Trying my best to imagine its all white and fluffy--Welcome to the tropical monsoon belt.


Cool Shot. The tires on a Moony always look Huge from that angle. They are Huge.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

anvil_den said:


> Posted a few spanking clean pics of the Moon-- finally a worthy pic of the day piece
> View attachment 843723
> 
> 
> Trying my best to imagine its all white and fluffy--Welcome to the tropical monsoon belt.


Nice shot, where is this? Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Even the physical diff is HUGE when compared to smaller cousins on the same rims








Visually, I prefer the B&L's rounder and more buffed up look on 82mm RD...

Meditating in front of open freezer door now "Rain is Warm Snoooow"


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

I race once or twice a year these days. Today was one of those days. Fun local race in NJ where I was the only fatbiker. Finished mid-pack overall, 4th in my age group.


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

*Surly and a Charge*

Me and my boy Greg today, his first offroad session on his Charge.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

cocksmith said:


> Me and my boy Greg today, his first offroad session on his Charge.


Ah, Gambrill. I was a few miles up north at the Watershed. How's your Necro?


Newberg by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

Drevil said:


> Ah, Gambrill. I was a few miles up north at the Watershed. How's your Necro?
> 
> 
> Newberg by bundokbiker, on Flickr


 Third day on it this week! love it!!! I will be back for one more float tomorrow early before the Sheety work week begins :-( See any Hunters? I avoid that end till the new year.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Shakedown for a late fall overnight / explore trip coming up. Had to mess with cables and out on my old H bar to get it all to work. Need to figure out my light and GPS. Running out of room on the bars.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

the ride by ~gomez~, on Flickr


----------



## Normwood (Jun 26, 2011)

Fat Bottoms Ride #3 for the season.

Started out with nearly 20 Fatbikes.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Fully loaded shake down ride. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

bmike said:


> Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr
> 
> Shakedown for a late fall overnight / explore trip coming up. Had to mess with cables and out on my old H bar to get it all to work. Need to figure out my light and GPS. Running out of room on the bars.


Heck yeaaah!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

anortherncrazy said:


> Fully loaded shake down ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back at ya! Nice.


----------



## mbmattcor (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking southwest toward Donner Lake as winter begins to take hold along the Sierra Crest


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*Low tide in low Cal*

I timed my ride to coincide with low tide so I could go for a glide. Took it all in stride on tires wide it can't be denied 'bout this I've not lied.


----------



## gravelheadwrap (Mar 1, 2013)

Dinner for two.








Switched out yellow for orange rim strips.








Trying to blend in. Great single track through this section of the park.

Can't wait to break out the pogies and for snow.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Snow and mud.


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

*Early "Super Sweet" Loop*

Forgot about the time change :madman: so I got on the Trail nice and early today :thumbsup:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

handled trails well today in Llandegla , it was wet but there was loads there I have had my fatty 9 months and still haven't seen another. Must be rare in UK









Press thx if i help you


----------



## Testmule (Jul 27, 2013)

*Need Some Snow*

Put my winter fatty together yesterday. Bud, Lou, and new frame. Looked pretty, but not for long. The only reason it didn't look too muddy after the 2 hr ride was because of the stream I had to ride through. Need some snow here is Southern Ontario.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Ooh ooooh so much fun


My first fattie :thumbsup:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

What frame is this?



Testmule said:


> Put my winter fatty together yesterday. Bud, Lou, and new frame. Looked pretty, but not for long. The only reason it didn't look too muddy after the 2 hr ride was because of the stream I had to ride through. Need some snow here is Southern Ontario.
> View attachment 844077
> View attachment 844083


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

What kind of frame?



Testmule said:


> Put my winter fatty together yesterday. Bud, Lou, and new frame. Looked pretty, but not for long. The only reason it didn't look too muddy after the 2 hr ride was because of the stream I had to ride through. Need some snow here is Southern Ontario.
> View attachment 844077
> View attachment 844083


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

A few from today. I did a group ride on my RIP9 this morning and just had a jones to get out on the Fatty this afternoon. It certainly wasn't because I didn't get a workout this morning!

I decided this would be a picture ride.

A little rock crawling:


Off camber? No problemo:


A wide skinny, but look how much of my front tire is OFF the log:


More rock crawling:


Now this is a skinny skinny:


Corner lean, oh yeah:


Not super fantastic biking shot, but the ledges at this park are very cool:


A little more rock crawling:


...the fall color is still hanging on, though sometimes that "hanging on" is more of a decomposing thing:


----------



## Testmule (Jul 27, 2013)

Sorry for not explaining. It's my own design carbon frame. I used to build ti frames 20 years ago but could never find an insurance carrier, so I stopped. 
Got interested in fatties when I saw the first Pugsley when they first came out, but didn't get around to building one until this year. This is my second frame and I wanted to go with 5" tires. 
Not going to do anything commercial considering the liability (thank-you to all the diligent lawyers) but am sure enjoying the bike, and couldn't believe the difference over the Nates on my summer ride.


----------



## liquidboarder2k4 (Jul 28, 2013)

sell me one as a lawn ornament, what i do with it is on me


----------



## Testmule (Jul 27, 2013)

liquidboarder2k4 said:


> sell me one as a lawn ornament, what i do with it is on me


Believe me, lots of people have asked. It isn't as hard to make a carbon frame as people think. Shape the tubes from foam, wrap with carbon, soak with epoxy resin, vacuum bag, cut tube ends and encase a bottom bracket shell, and head tube shell and wrap the joint in a fixture.
Takes at least thirty hours to build, and it ended around 3.5 lbs

There are lots of really nice carbon fat frames coming out now, they just aren't made in North America, which is another thing that bugs me, right after lawyers. Can I say that?https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

G0023325 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024079 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024296 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024324 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024371 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024407 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024488 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024724 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0034847 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0034999 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0035107 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Testmule said:


> Believe me, lots of people have asked. It isn't as hard to make a carbon frame as people think. Shape the tubes from foam, wrap with carbon, soak with epoxy resin, vacuum bag, cut tube ends and encase a bottom bracket shell, and head tube shell and wrap the joint in a fixture.
> Takes at least thirty hours to build, and it ended around 3.5 lbs
> 
> There are lots of really nice carbon fat frames coming out now, they just aren't made in North America, which is another thing that bugs me, right after lawyers. Can I say that?


I think I asked you once, but where are you in S. Ont.?
If nothing else I'd love to drop by and buy you a few for building that! 
I'm TO based but rode from Thunder Bay to Toronto last year for United Way, so no stranger to inter-city riding for the heck of it! 

Kudos for a helluva homebuild!


----------



## Testmule (Jul 27, 2013)

byknuts said:


> I think I asked you once, but where are you in S. Ont.?
> If nothing else I'd love to drop by and buy you a few for building that!
> I'm TO based but rode from Thunder Bay to Toronto last year for United Way, so no stranger to inter-city riding for the heck of it!
> 
> Kudos for a helluva homebuild!


Live in London, but I ride Turkey Point every couple of weeks. Might be organizing a ride there for Global Fat Day in Dec. I hang with the owner of Outspokin in London and will be there with him.


----------



## Bike4two (Nov 16, 2010)

Benefits of very dry conditions the last 2 years. Large exposed sandbars along the river channel=big playground for fat bikes.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Fat City! The local shop where I bought my Pugsley years ago (when there were 2 on the floor most of the winter) has gone all in on the fat. 907, Salsa, Surly... Good stuff.


Fat City - Old Sp by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Fat City - Old Sp by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Fat City - Old Sp by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Fat City - Old Sp by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Fat City - Old Sp by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Fat City - Old Sp by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Fat City - Old Sp by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Fat City - Old Sp by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Fat City - Old Sp by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Fat City - Old Sp by mbeganyi, on Flickr

that beargrease is really nice. so is the owner's ti mukluk. 
and there is a bunch of 45north stuff, along with frame bags, dry bags, boots, mitts...

so good to see this stuff taking off.


----------



## forrestmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

This looks like the kansas (kaw) river currently? Same conditions. Very low flow lots of snad bars to ride on.


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

*A couple of bucks.*


The Deer seemed curious today. Got out for a quick spin before dark, popped out of the woods and there were close to a dozen deer on the trail, they slowly moved out into the field but kept checking me out so I stopped and grabbed a couple of quick shots.

Cheers,
Steven


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*Anno Bronze on the Farley*


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here are a few from Saturdays ride:


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Boots on the ground on Maui. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow! You covered a lot of ground/water. 
Nice emotion in the sky.

Steven



anortherncrazy said:


> Boots on the ground on Maui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

One of my favorite dirt roads thru some S Georgia plantations. I rode up on 2 separate flocks of wild turkeys near the end of my ride...they just wouldn't stay around for pics!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

shoo said:


> Wow! You covered a lot of ground/water.
> Nice emotion in the sky.
> 
> Steven


Thanks man! Maui is hot at HELL!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Fatbike in Oslo*

My full-susser is dissembled and being maintained these days. As winter and snow still are absent here in Oslo, my fatbike has to work as my singletrack tool. It's coping well 

Here is a little video (HD optional)


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Beautiful trail. The weather looks the same as N.Y.


----------



## sdsyver (May 8, 2013)

This is how I spent my morning along the Athabasca River

A bad day fishing is still better than being at work!


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Forged1 said:


> Nice shot, where is this? Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


Singapore. This trail is a bit of an oddball... within a tiny nature reserve with primary forest in the middle of a metropolitan cityscape....


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Shmud


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

testing a (nearly) full load


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

Nice. Do you have a particular trip in mind? Is that a generic stuff below the bars?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

DirtDad said:


> Nice. Do you have a particular trip in mind? Is that a generic stuff below the bars?


stuff sack? is that what you meant?
sea to summit event dry sack in a revelate harness (custom, from years ago when they were still epic designs).
holding my sleeping pad an bag.

trip, this weekend. overnight, lots of exploration. crossing the green mountains.
probably some stumble****ing and schwacking and cursing and some single track, dirt road, pavement and jeep trail.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Maui. Rode 65 miles so far. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

IDK what that is but it looks delicious


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

pez d spencer said:


> My full-susser is dissembled and being maintained these days. As winter and snow still are absent here in Oslo, my fatbike has to work as my singletrack tool. It's coping well
> 
> Here is a little video (HD optional)


Brilliant video! Nicely edited and great music also. I much prefer biking videos shot this way. It takes a lot more time and effort to set up, but the quality of the picture you end up with is worth it.

+ Repped.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

From tonight's ride with the Moonlander.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

TitanofChaos said:


> IDK what that is but it looks delicious


Hawaiian style pig braddah! SO good! Especially roughly halfway thru a 50 mile ride!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

Stevob said:


> Brilliant video! Nicely edited and great music also. I much prefer biking videos shot this way. It takes a lot more time and effort to set up, but the quality of the picture you end up with is worth it.
> 
> + Repped.


Thanks


----------



## Mtnbkr1999 (Oct 14, 2013)

Sweet video and awesome Pennsylvania style fall trail! My Mukluk Ti has been my "go to" bike lately for dry single track here in Colorado. Wait'n on snow!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Beach riding in Kihei. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Nothing fell off. by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like fun! How far you going bmike?



bmike said:


> Nothing fell off. by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

pez d spencer said:


> My full-susser is dissembled and being maintained these days. As winter and snow still are absent here in Oslo, my fatbike has to work as my singletrack tool. It's coping well
> 
> Here is a little video (HD optional)


That video was great - and that trail looks like it's a blast to ride! Love it! Am Jealous!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

shoo said:


> Looks like fun! How far you going bmike?


this morning just a shake it off the bike test. 
this weekend just an overnighter. trail, jeep trail, single track. some dirt road and pavement. i think we'll cover 50+ miles in the 2 days.


----------



## VTFargo (Oct 12, 2009)

bmike said:


> this morning just a shake it off the bike test.
> this weekend just an overnighter. trail, jeep trail, single track. some dirt road and pavement. i think we'll cover 50+ miles in the 2 days.


Remember this weekends starts hunting season in Vt. Youth hunting this weekend, so be sure to be seen & heard!

I've got a new light coming today, so hope to get out in the dark to ride some up the Cottonbrook area.


----------



## Gizzard75 (Aug 8, 2013)

VTFargo said:


> Remember this weekends starts hunting season in Vt. Youth hunting this weekend, so be sure to be seen & heard!
> 
> I've got a new light coming today, so hope to get out in the dark to ride some up the Cottonbrook area.


I almost got T-boned by a doe on my lunch trail yesterday... she crossed about 5 feet in front of me- head down and haulin' ass. It hadn't really occurred to me that it was a possibility until that moment. Something new to be paranoid about!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

VTFargo said:


> Remember this weekends starts hunting season in Vt. Youth hunting this weekend, so be sure to be seen & heard!
> 
> I've got a new light coming today, so hope to get out in the dark to ride some up the Cottonbrook area.


we figured there would likely be less alcohol in the woods this weekend... as our last chance to get together before it gets too cold.
heading to GMNF and silver lake area.
i might take the blaze orange vest. otherwise i'm in a red showers pass rain jacket if the weather does what it says it will.

we'll be making noise. 4 of us together out there. 
i'm sure there will be plenty of complaining.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

A few from my ride last week at Coopers Rock Henry Clay Iron Furnace.


----------



## Merdoff (Jul 1, 2005)

1st snowfall of the year about an hour north of Toronto. My buddy Jeff & I took advantage of our day off & hit our local singletrack. Hunting season has just begun in our neck of the woods so I made certain I was very visible


----------



## hbourj (Nov 20, 2012)

Tincup69 said:


> A few from my ride last week at Coopers Rock Henry Clay Iron Furnace.
> 
> View attachment 845362
> View attachment 845363


Thank you about this view of unusual and interesting historical relics.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

hbourj said:


> Thank you about this view of unusual and interesting historical relics.


You are very welcome. It's a really cool structure with a lot of history. It's literally in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## hopecyclery (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## hopecyclery (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been really loving this thing, I don't ride with a pack anymore layers, food, tools, tubes etc, they all go in the frame bag...


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

hopecyclery said:


> I have been really loving this thing, I don't ride with a pack anymore layers, food, tools, tubes etc, they all go in the frame bag...


Looks like a nice machine mang!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopecyclery (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks, I am absolutely in love with it...


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Boards, bikes, tents and beer..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

Did some Lawnmower and Volkswagon Loops :thumbsup:


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

Killer set up Man



hopecyclery said:


> View attachment 845525
> View attachment 845526
> View attachment 845527
> View attachment 845528
> ...


----------



## FATALBERT333 (Oct 30, 2013)

Maricopa AZ...one of the parks out here. In Rancho El Dorado.


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

*By the Mississippi*


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Fairland disjointed log ride in Laurel, Maryland.


Autumn logs


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

A ridge from a recently new built set of trails in SE Wisconsin.


----------



## chilled_kroete (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello, any Krampus allowed?











Cheers from Bavaria!


----------



## mochunk (Aug 20, 2012)

Cruised around Mackinac Island two weekends ago on Vacation. Ran into another guy on a Pug on main street after a cold windy rainy ride.


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

San Juan trail, OC, California.


----------



## Testmule (Jul 27, 2013)

*Trails and Beach*

Had a great day. 1 hr on the trails and then another hr on the Beach.

Two great fat bike rides in Southern Ontario that are side by side, starting with Turkey Point with 40 kms of primo trail through pines with just enough climbing to get a sweat up.

Then Long Point, on the northern shore of Lake Erie where I rode on hard pack sand with surf rolling in a good wind. I rode for an hour where the deserted beach goes on for miles.


----------



## xgerstandtx (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

frosty fall fatbikepacking


Frosty Fall Fat Bikepacking by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Frosty Fall Fat Bikepacking by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Frosty Fall Fat Bikepacking by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## ciscopd (Feb 8, 2006)

*Prehistoric Fat Bike Sighted*

Even aliens ride Fat Bikes!


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

Red Mtn open space, N Colorado


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Love the red carpet/green moss combo - is that Norway? We have some here in northern New England as well, and it always catches my eye.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

@ mtbxplorer.

Yes it is. Based on a single photo in the web, two friends and myself decided to drive 90 minutes to ride the trails here. And we found gold. Flow all day long on relatively flat singletrack with few rocks and roots.

More pics.



















Previously, these cabins were an important part of forestry in Løiten Common Lands, but after forest machines took over, the vast majority of cabins remain untouched. Most of them (70-80) are now open to the public. You can rent some of them at a fixed term for 15-2500USD per year.










Simple, but it does the job.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

vermont fat packing trip... lovely. pushing, hiking, pushing, dirt road, jeep trail... rain, sleet, snow.


QBP glamour shot by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_2185 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_2133 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

4 fatties. a first gen pugsley (first in VT, according to the owner), a necro with IGH and enabler fork, my gen 2 pugsley in white with 2x9, and a ss...

54+? miles. first day was 80% trail, jeep trail. second day was trail and too much pavement - the weather turned sideways over brandon gap so we skipped some dirt road and single track for a road death march back to the vehicles.


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like a fun trip, a nice bonus was the snow. I wanted to do some overnighting up there this fall but it does not look like I will make it. Do you use a GPS? I would enjoy taking a look if so.

Cheers,
Steven



bmike said:


> vermont fat packing trip... lovely. pushing, hiking, pushing, dirt road, jeep trail... rain, sleet, snow.
> 
> 
> QBP glamour shot by mbeganyi, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*...it's awn*


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

*Fog*


----------



## Wildworks (Feb 14, 2013)

*Hunting with the Fatback*







Take your Fatback hunting!


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Tried my new Krampus this afternoon. What a bike! The tires was better than expected on wet roots and stones.

(Crappy pic from an older iPhone 3)


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Just finished putting it together.
Right at 27lbs with the dropper and pedals :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Snow fell on the SE Wisconsin hemisphere today. Moonlander lays down tracks.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Just a teaser snowfall for us today. Not cool mother nature, not cool.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

F-yeah, gnarcore.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Fairland Hoopty by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice singletrack with the city in the background.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Great shot!!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## hopecyclery (Jan 2, 2012)

there was some snow today...woohoo


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

16 miles of tire comparison. Cold and trying to snow.


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

Some snow here in Scotland too.


P1000728 by ScotRoutes, on Flickr


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Great picture, awesome view. It took about thirty seconds before i even saw the bike.

Cheers,
Steven



druidh said:


> Some snow here in Scotland too.
> 
> 
> P1000728 by ScotRoutes, on Flickr


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

6-12" of snow turned into an actual 1" last night, better than nothing. Riding my Dad's 907 until my Fatboy shows up..shouldn't have sold my Mukluk


----------



## flobukki (Nov 6, 2012)

druidh said:


> Some snow here in Scotland too.
> 
> 
> P1000728 by ScotRoutes, on Flickr


perfect!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

At Haleakala summit. Bout ready to bomb the skyline ridge trail








































With all the crazy parts behind me, don't mind if I do..








From 10,000 feet to sea level in a lil more than 3 hours. What a day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome! 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Rcksqrl said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Thanks man. It was fun as HELL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Downhill portion looks fun but dang.... That climb would suck!!!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Rcksqrl said:


> Downhill portion looks fun but dang.... That climb would suck!!!
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


No way was I climbing that thing! I didn't wanna waste 8 hours in paradise being in incredible pain! I hitched a ride from some friends that were hiking the crater. It was awesome on a fat bike. Just aired down the tires and blasted down like a freakin meteor!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Even better! 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

The snow has arrived here in Alberta Canada. Had a great ride yesterday up and around Three Sisters.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Great pictures!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## mr.linsky (Nov 14, 2013)

I saw a fatbike in a Patagonia catalog that showed up in the mail today. Background was Alaska.


----------



## Shipley365 (Aug 22, 2013)

Tested my new On One Floater 4.0 tyres today. 30 miles to the coast in 2 hrs.

Who said Fat bikes were slow ? 

Sorry about the poor iPhone pics

Missed my train....... by about 50 yrs









Seafront in Worthing West Sussex UK









Worthing Pier


----------



## Testmule (Jul 27, 2013)

mr.linsky said:


> I saw a fatbike in a Patagonia catalog that showed up in the mail today. Background was Alaska.


I even showed that to my wife mentioning the significants of the fat bike in a Patagonia flyer, and was immediately reprimanded for checking out the hottie's butt - just never learn.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

First ride with the wife's new farley

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

*Erie Canal Trail*

20 miles today with my wife on a smooth flat trail. About the only place to ride here now without getting shot by hunters. I took the moving shots with my I-phone while ridding one handed. I almost rode into the canal. The canal is on the left side of the pictures just through the trees.


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

Think I like running her on the bike better than the xc skis.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Great picture with the dog!


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Your dog is awesome, great pics!

Here are a few from my ride the other day.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

I got to build our shop's first carbon Beargrease today. The only ride was a quick trip around the parking lot. 
One of these would be a great compliment to my Moonlander.


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

yellowzx said:


> Nothing special, but I made the best of bad weather in Atlanta with my fatty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what is that front wheel? i like to twin rim holes. Nice looking bike too, is it a mukluk? what tire sizes are you running?


----------



## yellowzx (Feb 16, 2008)

It's the motobecane fat bike the front is 100mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

On the Ochlockonee River getting her a little muddy.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## mr.linsky (Nov 14, 2013)

*9zero7 in MT*

Quick pic after a short ride to get the blood flowing this fine Saturday morning.


----------



## mrabe1979 (Sep 15, 2008)

*South Fork Eagle River AK*


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

So, I went for a long fat bike ride today. Home to 1/2 way up Buttermilk mtn. I got turned back by too much snow, so I rode up to the Maroon Bells. Perfect conditions for the Fat Bike. 25 Miles total. we are expected to get another 10 to 12 inches today and tonight. Not a good weather day for photos. 
This was my first real snow ride for the 13/14 winter season.
Boy am I tired!


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

Wrapping up a day of riding along LA beaches.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Not a lot of snow yet, but I was looking forward to this ride all week.


----------



## Gibster (Jun 20, 2013)

No snow yet in Central ohio. Some good riding none the less!









Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

collideous said:


>


Brilliant pictures Collideous!!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Brilliant pictures Collideous!!


Thanks! After yesterday's ride, I had to go up there again. It's been a great weekend!


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

----------
Chromey

----------
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

No snow, just a boring old beauty-full day. Silver City NM, Gomez Peak trails.

















Found on the trail:


----------



## Tahoefatty (Oct 24, 2013)

*First ride*

Out for my first ride at the reservoir behind my house. Beautiful weather here in Nor Cal.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

What did you use/method for the alternating colors? Green/White....


----------



## vack (Jan 2, 2003)

A week of weather changes in Western PA.

Last Sunday Laurel Mountain....Cold and Windy


















Monday Highland Park, lil warmer and dry.








[/URL]










Two a Day Tuesdays SNOW!!

















[/URL]

Today Raystown, Warm and wet...










Jarrod Pulling a Wheelie


----------



## DAGumZ (Jun 5, 2013)

I have the same horn on my FB ;-)



Vibrato said:


> I want to thank all you doods for the inspiration- there are TONS of great looking bikes here. After much drooling over all of your bikes- I got mine finished this week. now if it would only get colder... WHAT"D I SAY?


----------



## Tahoefatty (Oct 24, 2013)

OFFcourse said:


> What did you use/method for the alternating colors? Green/White....


 OK but don't laugh.... I used a vinyl white shower curtain. Cut two strips the same width and length as my rim strip. Wrap the strip around the rim. I used the opposite side of the wheel from the valve stem for a starting point. Tape the strip together to hold it in place. Now from the spoke side of the rim mark every other hole with a light marker. Now remove the strip. I used a colored tap and put a piece over each marked hole. Now re-install the shower curtain strip with the colored tape facing he holes. Tape the two ends together and install your normal rim strip over the shower strip. That's it !


----------



## Mr.Snakebite (Aug 13, 2013)

7 Dutch fatbikers out for a ride yesterday:
Muru, 11ants, Wo, Mukluk, Pugs & 2x Krampus


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*I love living where I can ride almost any day!*







Sunrise!


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Weinerts said:


> View attachment 847749
> Sunrise!


Don't take this the wrong way but I hate you. From an upstate NY guy stuck in winter for another four years.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

new bike for me, I'm urban commuting as well as having fun on the trails.......we'll see how long the tires last on the pavement...........what a fun and fast bike!!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

A friend let me ride his Moonlander today (I had never ridden a fatbike before).
What a hoot!


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

I see a new bike in geeks future.

Sent from my mobile


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

Got to ride when you can, even in the dark of night.


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

A wee bit more snow today - at lower levels this time


P1000761 by ScotRoutes, on Flickr


----------



## thomasrz120 (Aug 6, 2012)

From this weekend..


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Still waiting for snow. But at least I have these trails within 3 miles of my house.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Anxious for snow here too.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey Mark, I really like that last pictures. Thanks!



marathon marke said:


> Still waiting for snow. But at least I have these trails within 3 miles of my house.
> 
> View attachment 848195
> 
> ...


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

shoo said:


> Hey Mark, I really like that last pictures. Thanks!


Thanks, shoo. I appreciate it! Sometimes I find myself stopping so much to take pictures that I don't get much of an actual ride in. But I figure that's okay, as long as it still fun, right?


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Living dangerously... It's deer season here now.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Absolutely right! And the bonus is we get to share in it.


marathon marke said:


> But I figure that's okay, as long as it still fun, right?


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

mtuck1 said:


> Living dangerously... It's deer season here now.


If I ever add a fatty to my quiver, that would probably be my main purpose, creek exploration. Looks fun!


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

Now that the Tics are gone we can now ride Laural Hill in Lorton, VA. sporting my LHORBA Windsucker gear.









Thanks for the Photo Neil


----------



## tekin112000 (Oct 26, 2012)

GISdork said:


> Now that the Tics are gone we can now ride Laural Hill in Lorton, VA. sporting my LHORBA Windsucker gear.
> 
> View attachment 848389
> 
> ...


I was at the golf course 11/17 in Lorton and got a tick bite. I hope you are right about the ticks being gone. Lyme's disease scares the crap out of me


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Tics are still out here in NY. I just picked another one off my dog last night.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

tekin112000 said:


> I was at the golf course 11/17 in Lorton and got a tick bite. I hope you are right about the ticks being gone. Lyme's disease scares the crap out of me


Ticks will weather through fall/winter pretty well unless we get an extended cold snap. They like hiding under leaves n stuff. I assure you, they are not gone.

Here in SWPA we had some riders just in the last week or so finding them, especially with dogs going off trail, rolling in leaves, etc.


----------



## groovyrider (May 30, 2008)

11ANTS elephANT
Titanium, Rohloff, Belt drive, German-A Flame fork .... as sweet as it gets


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Purdy!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Goodness*


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

My fat fantasy! Beautiful, alshead. Hopefully we won't have to wait too long in Wisconsin for that wonderful stuff.



alshead said:


> View attachment 848492
> View attachment 848493
> View attachment 848494
> View attachment 848495
> View attachment 848496


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys- it was a banner day. Went snow biking in the morning in all that goodness, then came back down to the front range and rode dirt in shorts and a t-shirt right up to dusk. Legs were fried .


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

alshead said:


> View attachment 848492
> View attachment 848493
> View attachment 848494
> View attachment 848495
> View attachment 848496


Great pics, the conditions look soft. What tires are you running and how did they compare between the bikes? i.e., did one float more than the other? traction?
cheers


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

The conditions were soft. The snow wasn't very compacted and that was with what looked like several ski and snowshoe and, in some places, snowmobile tracks. We started out at 10psi and stopped a lot in the first 1/2 mile to let more and more pressure out. I'm guessing we were down to about 3psi (I haven't checked with my gauge). I have a Husker Du on my front and a Nate on the back of my 907 and they both performed really well- the Nate was a monster on loose climbs once I got the psi down to the right spot, and the HD navigated/ steered well, again, after getting the psi down low enough. 

My buddy's motobecane has OnOne Floaters on it (F&R) and I think they did really well for the conditions- again, after finding the right psi. This was his maiden snow voyage and he was all smiles. Like with regular bikes, I think the tires and tread patters definitely make a difference, but so does your pressure- a tire can not be performing very well, but drop a few psi down and it works like magic in the snow.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

*Great Bear Springs NY*

Out on the local trail this morning. 38 degrees. All the mud spots were frozen. Great ride. No one else on the trail. I put the new 190 to the test. Rode hard and fast. This was the first real trail ride o the new bike. Jumped some logs, went over some short steep drops and through the pine forest with really tight switchbacks. If I had rear suspension I would sell my 29er trail bike.

NOTE:
ToastR, even with the hard ridding and all the bumps the rear skewer stayed tight.


----------



## ToastR (Sep 21, 2005)

Good to know! I'm glad you finally got to really flog it. You know, it strikes me that the whole bike looks really well balanced visually with the Lefty.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

A pic from last winter.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

gcappy said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but I hate you. From an upstate NY guy stuck in winter for another four years.


I was born in raised in Vermont - so I feel your pain... 
It was in the low 50's if that helps.. but earlier that week...


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

MiniTrail said:


> the guys that don't dig snow should be made sit in a corner


As long as it's not snowing in the corner!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Only 78 today in Mexico Beach, FL


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Tunalic said:


> Only 78 today in Mexico Beach, FL


I don't believe you. It must be a mirage.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

gcappy said:


> I don't believe you. It must be a mirage.


Was surprised that it became quite sunny after a mostly cloudy crappy looking morning! Wished I had planned a scuba trip!


----------



## Apexrider (Dec 30, 2010)

First snow of the year. with alshead


----------



## FatGuyNL (Nov 22, 2013)

Ready for winter in the Netherlands...


----------



## aksinglespeeder (Nov 9, 2010)

Brown Bear:eekster:


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Those bear tracks would scare the crap out of me! They look fresh too.


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

aksinglespeeder said:


> Brown Bear:eekster:
> View attachment 849008


That reflective rim tape is SWEET! What is it?


----------



## aksinglespeeder (Nov 9, 2010)

tjdog800 said:


> That reflective rim tape is SWEET! What is it?


3m Reflective Tape. It came stock w/ my wheelset from Fatback. I'm sure you could google it and find some...maybe even colored reflective tape.

Those tracks were pretty fresh as it had been snowing that morning. He walked down the trail for a few hundred yards too!


----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

*Lunchtime Loop through not so freshies*


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

About a week ago









Today


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*First ride on my new Mukluk*

My 19" (L) Mukluk 2 frame arrived Thursday. Built it up yesterday with parts from my old '10 alu Fatback (frame cracked last spring, but didn't find it until October). Took 'er out for a spin today. New bike, fresh snow... What could be better? Ummmm... Conditions were far from ideal for putting the bike through it's paces: 3-4 inches of soft, unsettled snow over a mixture of frozen gravel, glare ice, slick cobbles, and invisible, off-camber ruts of glacierized mud. Trying to stay upright kept me on my toes, for sure. Cautious vigilance did not prevent me from several near spills and one painful wipeout during my eight mile ride.

So let's not call this a review -- way too soon -- just an observation or two. No appreciable loss in overall weight from the Fatback. The Bearpaw fork is lighter than my old steel Fatback form, but the frame seemed slightly heavier. I'd call it a wash. I don't weigh my fat bikes, but I'd guess low to mid 30s with my budget build. Stiffer, oh yeah, thanks to the LARGE diameter down tube, over-sized tapered head tube, and down/top tubes that are ovalized where they meet the seat tube and BB area. I liked the way my old Fatback rode and it didn't have these features, but I think I'm going to like and appreciate the stiffness of the Mukluk. When I could put the power to the bike, especially climbing out of the saddle, it seemed to respond quicker than my old bike.

Flashy paint and detailed pinstriping on the frame. Gold is the only color in the frame-only option. Wouldn't have been my first choice for an adventure bike, (would have preferred army green ano or powdercoat), but it's roadbike pretty. We'll see how it holds up.

Frame and fork $699. Seems like a good deal to me. I've been drooling over all the new carbon offerings, but they are way out of my price range. I think the Muk will serve me well.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Log ride train, fatty is second










Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

After finally getting my rear wheel - rode non-stop for couple of days. Which resulted in very muddy Moonie, I could not even tell the color anymore  Was going to wash it today but temperatures dropped to freezing and all hoses are frozen (I don't have hot water hook up for outside). Coincidentally - wife went to visit her folks and me and the dogs are ruling the house at the moment. Hey guys, see this guest bathroom - I bet I can fit fat bike in there!!!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Good use... Now just hope your wife is understanding!!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Rcksqrl said:


> Good use... Now just hope your wife is understanding!!
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


I hope she will - he moonie is built all flashy with color matching bits and I already hinted that guest bathroom looks like ideal bike wash place for winter


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

mongol777 said:


> Coincidentally - wife went to visit her folks ...


I'm telling!


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Larry Endomorph said:


> I'm telling!


Haha - missus is pretty cool with my toys! When I got my first motorcycle she allowed me to keep it on the ground floor for three winters! She also let me use the same ground floor for my bike workshop when I just started building SS and FG - whole floor was full with frames, wheels and parts. Now I am exiled to garage as I redid the flooring, painted and now ground floor is being used like normal people use it.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

mongol777 said:


> Coincidentally - wife went to visit jonshonda .


What can I say...she digs my 9ZERO7 bro.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> What can I say...she digs my 9ZERO7 bro.


In your dreams bro - steel is real


----------



## Tahoefatty (Oct 24, 2013)

*First real ride*

Out in the Sierra Nevada Mountain Range still no snow so how about some single track. My new 9-0-7 is awesome, I love this bike, my first real ride and it was all single track and fire roads. All my buddies where eating some fatty dust ! I would have never guessed these bikes would ride the way they do on the trails.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

mongol777 said:


> Haha - missus is pretty cool with my toys! When I got my first motorcycle she allowed me to keep it on the ground floor for three winters! She also let me use the same ground floor for my bike workshop when I just started building SS and FG - whole floor was full with frames, wheels and parts. Now I am exiled to garage as I redid the flooring, painted and now ground floor is being used like normal people use it.


'fess up... all that in exchange for how many those glittering rocks


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

anvil_den said:


> exchange for how many those glittering rocks


Carrats not quantity... always carrots !


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Northern Mn.*


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Absolutely sweet looking bike, Velo;

Yep, a bit bright for your stark landscapes, perhaps, but it will perk up your pics! A beauty. Do you think your Fatback broke because it was too flexy, or because you are a monster hammerhead?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Side note. Is it just me, or is everybody getting the random text links... AGAIN.


----------



## Testmule (Jul 27, 2013)

*Finally - snow!*

As the fat bike community in Southern Ontario eager awaited some snow to show off in we were hit by a weather bomb. Probably at least 14" just overnight. 
Just have to figure out who is going to get the trails in shape?


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Sweet! Can't wait to get a little taste of that.



Testmule said:


> As the fat bike community in Southern Ontario eager awaited some snow to show off in we were hit by a weather bomb. Probably at least 14" just overnight.
> Just have to figure out who is going to get the trails in shape?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

anvil_den said:


> 'fess up... all that in exchange for how many those glittering rocks


She got fully custom (paint and everything) Miyata, my 1x1 and her own Moonie out of it


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

aksinglespeeder said:


> Brown Bear:eekster:
> View attachment 849008


Damn! I can never get over how much bigger your brown/griz are, compared to the ones down here in the lower 48. I followed this little guy yesterday. He SHOULD be hibernating by now...


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*Farley on the River*

Sunday on the Iowa River


----------



## Northernbreed (Oct 2, 2011)

Yesterday...


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

Freedom Center Fat-biking Fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

Northernbreed said:


> Yesterday...


Nice wheels!


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

60 head of Elk on our ride in Round Valley, Park City Utah.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

TrailMaker said:


> Side note. Is it just me, or is everybody getting the random text links... AGAIN.


Not just you, I hate it.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Drew Diller said:


> Not just you, I hate it.


No links - did you disable it in your profile?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

TrailMaker said:


> Side note. Is it just me, or is everybody getting the random text links... AGAIN.


Off topic...

Go to "settings" on the top right, then on the side on the left, click "edit profile"

Scroll down the bottom and check both boxes to "NO"

This gets rid of the viglink's.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

ozzybmx said:


> Off topic...
> 
> Go to "settings" on the top right, then on the side on the left, click "edit profile"
> 
> ...


Good info, thank you.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

We need snow in SE Wisconsin. Tomorrow's forecast calls for only one inch.


----------



## Fredrik on bike (Nov 19, 2013)

A shot from yesterday. Did some filming too, feel free to have a look - Frosty Fat Bike Sunday - YouTube


----------



## Roubaix_NS (Nov 23, 2013)

First post on the forum and I thought I'd post up a pic of my new Bigfoot from its inaugural ride yesterday. Can't wait to get some snow out east.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Fredrik on bike said:


> A shot from yesterday. Did some filming too, feel free to have a look - Frosty Fat Bike Sunday - YouTube


Video was rad- nice work. I love how many of those Motobecane fatties are showing up all over the place!


----------



## randomsample (Sep 23, 2013)

alshead said:


> Video was rad- nice work. I love how many of those Motobecane fatties are showing up all over the place!


That's the original diamant/nakamura bike, not the Motobecane version.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

While we are suffering from tail closures - there are still epic rides to be found in San Diego - but I really hate this cold air thing...

Anderson Truck Trail - 3.5 mile climb and some really sketchy downhill. 

Somebody drove a bulldozer down the last 1 mile of the climb.. really sad... it killed a lot of nice plants and trail.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

randomsample said:


> That's the original diamant/nakamura bike, not the Motobecane version.


Even sweeter!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

black by ~gomez~, on Flickr


----------



## Vittetoe761 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yesterday near Muscatine, Iowa. Stompin'


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Another great ride today. The snow got a little deep


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Rock dude said:


> Another great ride today. The snow got a little deep


Where did you hide the bike??? LMAO - this is awesome!


----------



## arock (Sep 25, 2013)

Quick ride this morning before the rainy weather gets here. Just a little bit colder and it would have been snow....


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

Norman Clydesdale said:


> View attachment 847264


This terrain looks awesome, where is that?


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

We got 3 inches of snow in the Milwaukee area yesterday. After heading out on my Moonlander and the BFLs washing out around the turns, I went back home to switch to my Bud & Lou. What a world of difference. Even when I tried to slide out, it was very predictable and controllable.


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

Figure-8 with a fatbike - me like


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

pez d spencer said:


> Figure-8 with a fatbike - me like


I didn't realize they looked like figure 8s until you mentioned it. It's actually an out and back track (that I connected on the way back). I was initially trying to get the Bud & Lou to slide when on my way out. Coming back I thought I'd get a little silly (imagine a fat biker getting silly ), and just connect the tracks. When I looked back I thought, "How cool, must stop to photograph!".


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

marathon marke said:


> "How cool, must stop to photograph!".


 And a Star was Born!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Ha!

The onset of snow season means I don't have to look around for mud to ride through, to leave tracks, to freak out other trail users. I secretly love the thought, and can just hear them when they exclaim, "What the H$&% are those tracks?"


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

I like to do beach sand / GPS art, esp on big wide open beaches. I will do an inward spiral, a figure 8, squares (as much as possible) then ride away and check it out. Fun when you look at it in Strava, too.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

TrailMaker said:


> Ha!
> 
> The onset of snow season means I don't have to look around for mud to ride through, to leave tracks, to freak out other trail users. I secretly love the thought, and can just hear them when they exclaim, "What the H$&% are those tracks?"


LOL...you read my mind!


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

DirtDad said:


> I like to do beach sand / GPS art, esp on big wide open beaches. I will do an inward spiral, a figure 8, squares (as much as possible) then ride away and check it out. Fun when you look at it in Strava, too.


Oh, man you guys are really making me think here. I obviously have a lot of work to do!


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Today's ride. 2nd day with snow on some local mtn bike trails.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

marathon marke said:


> (imagine a fat biker getting silly )


New acronym: SFB - SillyFatBiker. Kinda redundant, yet silly.


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

Cold afternoon ride in Crested Butte on a rental Kona


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

BearGrease - Steamboat


----------



## x_norman_x (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

38degC today so a cooling beachy was in order.

Ads-Bully riding down (HuDu gave it away), moi riding up.... missed each other by 2min according to a certain online ride tracker.



First clear piece of beach i could take a photo without being arrested for snapping half nekked young ladies


----------



## crd89stang (Nov 27, 2013)

X norman what rear fender is that?


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like a great day for the beach. Don't want you getting arrested......



ozzybmx said:


> 38degC today so a cooling beachy was in order.
> 
> 
> 
> First clear piece of beach i could take a photo without being arrested for snapping half nekked young ladies


----------



## x_norman_x (Apr 12, 2011)

crd89stang said:


> X norman what rear fender is that?


it is SKS Grand MOM.


----------



## Gibster (Jun 20, 2013)

Three inches of fresh powder in Pickerington Ohio!









Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mtbbee (Nov 4, 2013)

my todays ride Berlin - Germany - Grunewald with my xs mukluk


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

mtbbee said:


> my todays ride Berlin - Germany - Grunewald with my xs mukluk


Looking good! Please do tell about these fenders you have - I have Mucky Nutz on my 29ers and 26ers but did not see anyone doing similar design for fatties.


----------



## mtbbee (Nov 4, 2013)

mongol777 said:


> Looking good! Please do tell about these fenders you have - I have Mucky Nutz on my 29ers and 26ers but did not see anyone doing similar design for fatties.


I made is my self. Material are plastic plant pots. At first I made a paper model. Then cut plastic. Afterwards i drilled holes in plastic matching with frame.


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

On the beach last monday. Holland, 6 degrees C


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

Crested Butte, CO


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

mtbbee said:


> I made is my self. Material are plastic plant pots. At first I made a paper model. Then cut plastic. Afterwards i drilled holes in plastic matching with frame.


Plant pots - who would've thought? Thank you!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Pug Ops with a Brooks saddle and BMX bars. Not mine but I thought it was pretty cool


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

jeffw-13 said:


> Pug Ops with a Brooks saddle and BMX bars. Not mine but I thought it was pretty cool
> 
> View attachment 850380


Indeed!

Quite cool!


----------



## ntm1973 (Jan 7, 2013)

I liked my Pug before snow, I'm loving it in the snow.


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Wheelsizes*

Did some maintenance on my commuter last night, and when I was done I accidently put it next to my Moonie. It's funny, so similiar regarding frame and so on - but still so very different, you can easily put your finger on it ;-)


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Crazyjose commuting on his Farley. Probably one of if not the only Farleys in Australia.







Hopefully only a month away from my Fat Boy turning up.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Yesterday's ride took us past some limestone quarries that made my Moonlander feel right at home.
"Lunar Lake"









With the recent increase in lunar traffic, I knew it would come to this sooner or later.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Crunchy morning at Frick park in Pittsburgh.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

pez d spencer said:


> Did some maintenance on my commuter last night, and when I was done I accidently put it next to my Moonie. It's funny, so similiar regarding frame and so on - but still so very different, you can easily put your finger on it ;-)
> 
> View attachment 850448
> View attachment 850447


Love pics of regular bikes next to fatties - below is my missus's Moonie next to my 26er Marin fixie wearing panaracers 26x21:


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Brace yourselves...image flood incoming. Pic from my thanksgiving ride at RB Winter State Park, PA


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

Enjoyed First Tracks at Sunrise in the Frederick Watershed and Gambrill Park and was also a nice day to try out my new 45North Wolvhammer's :thumbsup: Stupid Warm!!!!


----------



## arock (Sep 25, 2013)

cocksmith said:


> Enjoyed First Tracks at Sunrise in the Frederick Watershed and Gambrill Park and was also a nice day to try out my new 45North Wolvhammer's :thumbsup: Stupid Warm!!!!


Wish I had known there was snow on the ground up there... I would have driven up there this morning instead of playing in the frozen mud where I went riding.


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

arock said:


> Wish I had known there was snow on the ground up there... I would have driven up there this morning instead of playing in the frozen mud where I went riding.


Yeah I was pleasantly suprised myself, ran into an ultra runner dude friend of mine with his girl and saw one guy with a Bike at the parking lot on Hamburg, that was it! awesome few hours all alone.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*Thanksgiving Fatness*

-

Not the first snow, just the first snow ride.










Powering up the bank out of the creek. Great On One Floater traction!




























Powering over the roots.










Likely the most photographed rock in MTBR history.










In case you hadn't noticed, the creek figures prominently here.


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

Great pictures, everyone!

Impromptu group ride (complete with flasks) in Crested Butte:



















Returned home in time to carve the bird, and sit down to a wonderful dinner with my favorite people..... my family.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Did the Los Gatos Turkey Day ride and saw a sweet fatty.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

A few from this mornings ride around town.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

A great day on the bike, 35miles and 12"+ of fresh snow in places


----------



## pugsRyder (Nov 29, 2013)

Jealous of all you guys getting to ride is fresh snow we have had any yet for the year here in the midwest :madman:


----------



## pugsRyder (Nov 29, 2013)

Stopped for a quick picture on my ride home to admire the river that has slowly frozen over the past week. Now for a fresh layer of powder!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

More!


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Great day in the Swiss Jura.


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

I love fog that deposits ice! (I originally referred to it as ice fog, but that is something else).


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

stopped to clear some branches that fell from too much ice


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Day four of the streak. Early morning ride. temp was 9 F (-12 C). That's COLD for PA. Pics from RB Winter State Park/Bald Eagle SF.


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*Don't eat kelp, ride on it*

You would never know it was the last day of November on the beach today. Cross post with beach and sand.

















And a little GPS art just for fun.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

A quick ride with my son in the Chariot.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

No snow here yet, but plenty cold. The mighty Red River has frozen over. Snow is in the forecast though, finally! Did 10+ miles of singletrack before heading to the shop for some hot cider and fat bike wrenchin'. Some HED carbon rims just came in for that Borealis frame hanging up. They set up tubeless with Dillingers pretty easy!


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Good times*


----------



## Tahoefatty (Oct 24, 2013)

*Lake Tahoe, NV*

Still not much snow here in the Tahoe area. But what a beautiful November day for a ride. Up to the Flume Trail and then back to the shores of Lake Tahoe for sunset.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Tahoefatty said:


> Still not much snow here in the Tahoe area. But what a beautiful November day for a ride. Up to the Flume Trail and then back to the shores of Lake Tahoe for sunset.


Nice!

Here's a lake shot from my ride today.


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Northern Minnesota 11/30/2013*


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

*Tug Hill region NY*

Nice pics guys! Pictures taken today 12/1. 13+ mile ride, about 12 of it was ice. Went out on the same trails thanksgiving day and wasn't as icey, mostly powder in ice frozen tire ruts.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Santa Rampage 2013 by ~gomez~, on Flickr


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

TrailCrawler said:


> Nice pics guys! Pictures taken today 12/1. 13+ mile ride, about 12 of it was ice. Went out on the same trails thanksgiving day and wasn't as icey, mostly powder in ice frozen tire ruts.


That's a long drive from Rochester. Did you move to Tug Hill?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Sunday fat ride - beach, woods, singletrack, train track. by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## randomsample (Sep 23, 2013)

*Railrod Rides*



bmike said:


> Sunday fat ride - beach, woods, singletrack, train track. by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Are those abandoned tracks? A fat bike seems like the perfect vehicle to use all of the existing rarely rail infrastructure, but I'd be worried about trespassing.


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

maiden trip for my new bigfoot








Just awesome is all I have to say about fat bikes


----------



## Jozz (Apr 8, 2004)

MadBlackHatter said:


> Just awesome is all I have to say about fat bikes


I concur!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

randomsample said:


> Are those abandoned tracks? A fat bike seems like the perfect vehicle to use all of the existing rarely rail infrastructure, but I'd be worried about trespassing.


Tracks are in use, a spur to the local power plant. Never seen a train on Sunday.

Riding recently abandoned rails would be tough if the ties are in. Pretty bumpy and uneven.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, yesterday's temps took away our recent snow, so today it was back to the beaches. Port Washington to Harrington Beach State Park. Even got a portrait of one of my buddies I see on every ride now.


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

A photo from yesterday's ride at Yellow Creek State Park outside of Indiana, PA


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

It will all be buried with white fluffy stuff in 2 days.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Fresh off the bike.

No snow yet but.................who needs snow for this?


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

*Too much fun on the first ride on the new bike:*


----------



## aksinglespeeder (Nov 9, 2010)

Rode from my house to here...Above Anchorage...


----------



## Wicket? (Apr 9, 2012)

I love this thread. I don't own a fatbike, but this thread has convinced me I "need" one. Time to start saving up.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

I think my obsession has gone a little too far, I'm running out of room
Time to buy a bigger house!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Naw, you just need to donate a couple.... Dibs!!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

after pt this morning i went to get ready for work and couldn't resist taking this







probably a better recce vehicle then the lav lol


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Rock dude said:


> I think my obsession has gone a little too far, I'm running out of room. Time to buy a bigger house!


Dude...

What are those things with the skinny tires? Weird, man....


----------



## Mudinyeri (Jul 31, 2012)

My Specialized Fatboy being unpacked at the LBS ...


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Today's ride shot.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

A few shots of this mornings ride. 35d and partial sun. The power line is the only local place for me to ride now.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Mudinyeri said:


> My Specialized Fatboy being unpacked at the LBS ...


Dig the rims!!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*This morning on the feeder trail*

from my house to the snowmachine trails, Barre VT

Low clouds _or_ better check your tire pressure








Red pines planted in the CCC days


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

MiniTrail said:


> you can come out of the corner now


Thanks. I feel redeemed. I am almost thinking about ridding with a group this weekend. Not sure if I have sufficient cold weather equipment. Not going to rush out and spend hundreds of $ to only ride a few times.


----------



## drmayer (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## WindyPass (Dec 4, 2013)

*Love this site, my first post*

My neighborhood.


----------



## speedyj (Dec 21, 2010)

As a geographer, I find it painful that people post beautiful photos of where they ride without mentioning WHERE it is.

I'm not asking for your secret surf spot, but let us know what corner of what state or provence you're in. Not everybody knows where Groundhog National Forest is.....

Thanks


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

There is probably some app that will let you upload a pic and tell you where it was taken. esp if it was done on a smartphone


----------



## Northernbreed (Oct 2, 2011)

For the last cool pic that showed up, click on the link below and then go to the About Me tab. It works pretty well. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=760842


----------



## speedyj (Dec 21, 2010)

Northernbreed said:


> For the last cool pic that showed up, click on the link below and then go to the About Me tab. It works pretty well.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=760842


That works for users that have included that info. But it's still a *tad* inconvienient when you're browsing the 203 pages of this thread. Some threads make photos mandatory, I'm suggesting that indicating where a photo was taken is also relevant.

People obviously want to share, so why not comunicate in an an effect useful sort of way.

Also, I'd like to apologize for the text posts in a photo thread.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

speedyj said:


> That works for users that have included that info. But it's still a *tad* inconvienient when you're browsing the 203 pages of this thread. Some threads make photos mandatory, I'm suggesting that indicating where a photo was taken is also relevant.
> 
> People obviously want to share, so why not comunicate in an an effect useful sort of way.
> 
> Also, I'd like to apologize for the text posts in a photo thread.


We have 10 of our top men working on it right now.


----------



## speedyj (Dec 21, 2010)

Great, in that case I have several other demands.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*A couple more*

From Waldorf Mine trip (above Georgetown, Co, near Argentine Pass).









Those fat bike riders sure are a strange bunch...


----------



## No_Roads (Oct 27, 2012)

First day with some serious snow in the Twin Cities!


----------



## Mplsfatty (Nov 16, 2012)

finally got done today after 3 months of building. i was sent the wrong crank, but that will be fixed tomorrow.

Running a crappy deore drive train for all the awful things i'll do to this bike during our Minnesota winter. Will upgrade to full X9 in May. Hope hubs, Chris King headset. Adding hope pedals and a finishing kit shortly.

I love this bike.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## WindyPass (Dec 4, 2013)

Lone Desert Walker: where did you get that awesome front rack? Did you build it or can I buy one somewhere?


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

WindyPass said:


> Lone Desert Walker: where did you get that awesome front rack? Did you build it or can I buy one somewhere?


It is a Velo Orange Porteur rack minus the side rail attachment, it was pricey but it is stainless and pretty strong. The rack is on QBP.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

Riding at night.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

ultraspontane said:


> Riding at night.


Ah, so jealous! Got my new 33T ring to bring gearing down a bit and it is now awesome at 33/21 but snow is gone!!!! I want my snow and I want nite ride in my fav forest!

Very cool pic!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

It's good to see winter coming back


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Had to stay home tonight - posted whole bunch of items on local craigslist to fund remainder of the parts for Krampus build and people all decided tonight is perfect night to pick stuff up. No complaints - the faster I sell the better. With nothing to do I remembered that I got orange decals for my Moonie. 1 hr later - if it was done on my motorcycle I'd say it would add around 25HP easy!:

















One of my dogs is clearly tired of my shenanigans and bikes being worked on in living room (missus is not home till tomorrow )


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

No snow yet in Burlington, VT.


----------



## x_norman_x (Apr 12, 2011)

winter is nearly here


----------



## Tahoefatty (Oct 24, 2013)

*Finally some snow !*

Nevada City , CA Our first snow of the year. The girls asked us guys out on this ride !


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Good for the girls asking for the ride! The pictures w/the reflection on the water are great.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

*Global Fat Bike Day yesterday at Chenango Valley state park NY*


----------



## ombrotipo (Mar 27, 2011)

Zaldibar, Basque Country


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

*Shepherdstown WV*

:thumbsup: Out of nowhere.......


----------



## WhyMe (Aug 9, 2013)

First snow in New Jersey









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Solo-Rider (Sep 15, 2013)

Today's ride at Silver Springs, in Plano, I'll.

Road about 12.7 miles today. Was nice to see it start to snow. I decided I wanted to do something different with my ride, so I brought my backpacking stove and some oatmeal and instant hot chocolate along this time.

If I'm outside already, I might as well have something warm to eat while I'm living in the moment.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

gcappy said:


> Chenango Valley State Park, Binghamton NY.
> 
> View attachment 853045


Whadja do...

Invest in some warm clothes just to come down and visit us? I had to work all weekend or The Kroozer and I would have been there to greet you out-o-towners. Hope you had fun! The first ever Fatbike group ride around here (other than me & Bill), and I miss it. Then again, that is likely a Godsend for you faster riders....


----------



## 10ford (Mar 12, 2013)

Bud and Lou pulled my 2yo son around the backyard just fine today.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Most of our snow melted last week, still some left though


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Solo-Rider said:


>


What saddle is that?

cheers


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

TrailMaker said:


> Whadja do...
> 
> Invest in some warm clothes just to come down and visit us? I had to work all weekend or The Kroozer and I would have been there to greet you out-o-towners. Hope you had fun! The first ever Fatbike group ride around here (other than me & Bill), and I miss it. Then again, that is likely a Godsend for you faster riders....


No clothing investment but I did put some toe warmers in my shoes with booties over them. Bill had my heart rate up to max within the first mile so I stayed warm. If I had a place to ride around here I would buy some winter clothes. I can't drive for two hours every day to ride.


----------



## BERKSHIRE Z (Dec 9, 2013)

*Fat in the berkshires*

Me and my girlfriend rode in the pittsfield state forrest today. (pittsfield, ma.)


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

MiniTrail said:


> I see a smile?
> 
> can't fight it can you


No way. I had a ball but like I said I got no where to ride here. I would be ridding every day if I did. You guy's are very fortunate to live so close to great trails.


----------



## JohnnyDollar (Dec 5, 2013)

London






[A


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

First snow of the season here in Nebraska.
Ride through Wilderness Park on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## BeechnutLK (Nov 9, 2013)

*First snow ride*

Loved every minute of it today!


----------



## gogoolplex (Aug 10, 2011)

From yesterdays northern light session. There where some pretty good ones, but I guess I have to experiment with the camera settings a bit more.


----------



## Gizzard75 (Aug 8, 2013)

Pictures from today's lunchtime ride- essentially the first snow of the Northern Iowa winter-


----------



## flobukki (Nov 6, 2012)

gogoolplex said:


> From yesterdays northern light session. There where some pretty good ones, but I guess I have to experiment with the camera settings a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 853361


just wow


----------



## Jiff24 (Jan 4, 2012)

Should be a fun winter if I can get a few more good rides in. Wish I wasn't so busy.


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

Testing General Lee 25-40 cassette adapter.


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

flobukki said:


> just wow


x2. Awesome!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Check out my blog on the bike packing page. Biking around the islands for a month or so on a fatbike. Good times, cheers. -Joe
https://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/month-long-hawaii-trip-885620.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

Did a tour (46km) on the beach last weekend


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Just a light dusting of snow today. Nothing crazy yet. 

Out again tomorrow.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)




----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Yesterday, first snow of the year!


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

My regular weekend destination. Is it Saturday, yet?


----------



## Jozz (Apr 8, 2004)

A new batch of fresh snow.


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

first ride back after my broken collar bone this fall. 6+ weeks off the bike= no fun.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome back. Nice shot, I have yet to make it to the beach, this sure lures me in. Where is Nobbys Pass?

Steven



rottendan said:


> first ride back after my broken collar bone this fall. 6+ weeks off the bike= no fun.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Night ride in Edmonton, Alberta. Not too cold, only about minus 8 Celsius.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Some pictures from RB Winter State Park and Bald Eagle State Forest from today. I heard we were getting snow up in the mountains so I rode up to make some fresh tracks!












































Found an old unmarked trail with a bridge that needs to be fixed, looks like it will be a pretty cool downhill-type trail once it gets some maintenance.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Cold day on the beach. On the way to Harrington Beach State Park, Wisconsin.


----------



## Godlikedog (Jul 8, 2010)

jkirkpatri said:


> Night ride in Edmonton, Alberta. Not too cold, only about minus 8 Celsius.


That does seem kinda warm, at night in Canada during this cold snap.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Marke, great pics. Always thought that area would be great riding year round.


----------



## Marco674 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi! Nice pics! Where did you get that rack for the Thermos?!


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> Marke, great pics. Always thought that area would be great riding year round.


Thanks! 
The ride from Port Washington to Kohler Andre State park is great. What area are you in? Let me know if you're ever in the Milwaukee/Port Washington area, and we can hook up with a ride. Probably get a few extra guys too!


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Marco674 said:


> Hi! Nice pics! Where did you get that rack for the Thermos?!


Thanks, Marco. The bottle holder is from Topeak. Very adjustable too.

Topeak® Cycling Accessories - Products - Modula™ Java Cage


----------



## Tahoefatty (Oct 24, 2013)

*Cali snow*

Nevada City Ca .... Pioneer Trail. Snow was just right :thumbsup:


----------



## x_norman_x (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## xgerstandtx (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful fresh powder this morning. Got out for a great ride before the wind really picked up. 9 degrees and 4'' of fresh stuff.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I felt sick this morning so... I went for a ride!


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey shoo thanks, this was taken in Wellfleet ma, on the high bank trail north of cahoon hollow.


shoo said:


> Welcome back. Nice shot, I have yet to make it to the beach, this sure lures me in. Where is Nobbys Pass?
> 
> Steven


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*A Fat Birthday*

Made it out for a couple hours yesterday, my 42nd birthday. Can't imagine a better way to spend it.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Great Shots!

Happy B-day!!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*Solo Global Fatbike 4-Days Late Day*

-





















Fat Cat Tracks



















^ Play on Words. 

-


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Ton's of snow here the last few days!

















And it just keeps snowing


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

First ride today!

















Got my wife on a demo too


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

A couple inches yesterday - not unrideable with the other bikes, but would have been significantly tougher. Skipped some of the droppy lines - it's still a rigid bike. But was for sure pedaling up and over some stuff that the regular rides probably wouldn't have handled. Nice, and stupid amounts of fun!


----------



## eredinger (Apr 16, 2009)

Tahoefatty said:


> Nevada City Ca .... Pioneer Trail. Snow was just right :thumbsup:


I was up in Colfax last weekend...crazy amount of snow!


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

*City Lights of Reno*

Cool to see so many night fatbike photos!









-M


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Found and lost some really good fat bike trails today, ones that have a lot of potential for a good technical AND aerobic workout. Unfortunately, my friend who had begun setting the snow on these hiking trails, was kicked off by the parks director, right after I had been there!

Moonlander emerges from the earthen womb, only to be told he is an unwanted child.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Wakefield Pre-ride logover battle with GIS Dork...


Fat Logover by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Over the Log and through the woods... by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

marathon marke said:


> Moonlander emerges from the earthen womb, only to be told he is an unwanted child.


Haha! This one spits out bike and rider.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Morning Commute


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

drunk post


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

Where? Makes me want to explore 29 Palms or other desert areas around here.



Lone Desert Walker said:


> View attachment 854578


----------



## Mplsfatty (Nov 16, 2012)

snowdrome in front of sunrise cyclery here in good 'ol minneapolis.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

DirtDad said:


> Where? Makes me want to explore 29 Palms or other desert areas around here.


South Arizona Brah!


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

Mplsfatty said:


> View attachment 854700
> 
> 
> snowdrome in front of sunrise cyclery here in good 'ol minneapolis.


What kind of seat bag is that? It is tripping me out


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Searching for gnomes while trying to stay hydrated...


----------



## Mplsfatty (Nov 16, 2012)

Intrepid Explorer Duckness on his very first Moonlander voyage.

also, that seat bag is from Banjo Brothers.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Thparkle - Chocolate City by ~gomez~, on Flickr


----------



## AZmuchacho (Nov 14, 2013)

where in AZ is that>


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

*Frederick Watershed*

Got some fun deep snow action in yesterday in the Frederick Watershed, bunch of guys in Orange staggering out of the woods with heads down low...... all the Deer are at Camp David guys! 

"Electra" is laying down a nice new foundation today :thumbsup:


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

No snow but learning to ride fatbikeKinda of blurred.


----------



## Marco674 (Nov 2, 2013)

2nd ride with my new bike! Pretty cold (-18 celcius + windchill) but I was well dressed and had a blast! These are snowshoe trails from a Park in town here in Rimouski, Qc


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Google calls this an "Awesome Photo" - yeah, not exactly. Cheesy is more like it.










Nice day at Minooka though.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Most snow we've had so far at once. 4-5" of fresh fluffy powder straight over bare ground. 20*F and snowing. Traction was REAL hard to find with no base snow. The Moonlander on Bud/Lou had a distinct advantage over Kroozer on Floaters. Was it the equipment or the rider. Probably both! Chenango Valley State Park, Upstate NY.



















Funny how positioning changes a photo. Same spot, different angle. Neither one really shows how potentially tricky this spot is. Not much room for error, and you end up on the boulders armoring the river bank.



















On a bluff overlooking the Chenango River. 75-100' drop. The trail here has changed a few times as chunks of the point are undercut and crash into the river below. Not a good spot for mistakes.










Places you sort of take for granted in the dry assume a whole new level of technical significance with 5" of snow on them. It's harder than it looks!










"Look there Son. Now, there's something you don't often see." "Yeh... those Fatbikes are pretty cool." "No son, I meant the PAYPHONE!"










It's for you.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Sure, you go the weekend after were all there! Looks great!


----------



## cujarrett (Jul 23, 2009)

More from today's awesome snowy ride: Cycles In Life


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Fun ride today in southeast Michigan. Started at 1:30, stopped for a late lunch at the Shamrock in dt Utica (local bar), and then got back to the car around 5:30. Long day, but fun.


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

Cross post in beach/sand. Couldn't find any snow. I searched until the sun went down.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

*Gambrill State Park*

At least 9 fatties on our ride today, 2 of which were on their first ride. Snow conditions were absolutely perfect. Not too deep, powdery, or icy. It crunched and packed down just right. Bike ran flawlessly. Flat pedals coupled with Keen winter boots were divine, as was having gears for the snow.


First Ride on the Salsa Beargrease by bundokbiker, on Flickr


First Snow Ride on the Lynskey Stratus by bundokbiker, on Flickr


2013 Bike 180: Day 222 by bundokbiker, on Flickr

One of the guys welded up a ski front wheel replacement. It's a blast!


Harold's Bike Ski by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

Well I rode around Thredbo in NSW, this week for a couple of days and enjoyed it heaps, saw snow but it was too far away to be practical to ride in it. Nice area to ride, but they need to label their trails betterer, not much in the way of dirtbikers there either...










And did the sweeper lap after todays annual Xmas ride for the local MTB club, a little muddy and slippy after a little bit of rain, took some corners like a dirttrack racer as the tyres were all loaded up with clay and mud and traction was a little lacking. More fun after I dialled in the right pressure in the tyres too. I was the Abominable mudman after I finished.


----------



## Ettanfinland (Oct 31, 2013)

Little bit snow in south Finland....


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Silver Saturday by ~gomez~, on Flickr


----------



## Noit (Jul 8, 2013)

Finally got a bit of snow that was enjoyable. Ended up around 8" before it settled down. Unfortunately a local trail was barricaded off so I haven't done any real riding this season.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome day in the snow. Man, do I love this time of the year.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Snow finally got here (Toronto, Canada)!

Ready to go:









Now you see me, now you don't:









Look ma - no hands!:









Happy riding everyone!:


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

Yesterday's fat


----------



## ric-the-mountainbike (Jun 28, 2012)

*fat cross at sscxwc*

the fat bike is well suited for this terrain


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

Fresh powder on the shores of the Ottawa river.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Finally.


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

Friday night End o' the World bonfirez



Saturday fresh pow ride on the Illinois side o' the Mississip.









Cheers!


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Fat altitude*

Nice ride up the Dobratsch in Austria. Note the fog blanketing the valley below.


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

Some graffiti that makes you ponder life.








Riding in to the blindingly painful sunset.








Staying frosty!


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Snow Bike Angels*


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

alshead said:


> View attachment 855334


Haha - more like fallen angels!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

006 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


002 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


018 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## Godlikedog (Jul 8, 2010)

Man, I really like your bike. Every time I see it I'm struck by how cool it I find it.
And what nice pictures you take; they always seem so sharp.



collideous said:


> Awesome day in the snow. Man, do I love this time of the year.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Shot taken at 12am. Moon was bright.......shutter was slow. :thumbsup:


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Godlikedog said:


> Man, I really like your bike. Every time I see it I'm struck by how cool it I find it.
> And what nice pictures you take; they always seem so sharp.


Thanks! The first photo was just a lucky shot. I had just spent a half hour hiking through deep snow and realized that I had taken almost no pictures all day. So when I got up on a small hill where wind and sun had left only a bit of snow, I placed the camera on the ground. I rode towards the cam twice and ended up with twenty different shots with the sun in the background. Kept three shots and discarded the rest. No experience in photography though, just a point-and-shoot digicam operator.


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

Yesterdaymorning, no cold here


----------



## IthaDan (Aug 29, 2012)

Finally snowed, so I took it around town this past Saturday night.


----------



## Odie-r (Apr 16, 2012)

First big ride on the new hot rod on Sunday. Guelph Lake, Ontario, Canada!


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

This is a great picture, thank you for sharing.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

took a break pedaling through a fresh 4" of fluff to enjoy my isolation from the rush hour traffic below.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Are Fatwally pictures allowed here?
New England snow storm ride tonight.


----------



## Ampelhasser (Mar 21, 2010)

It feels like spring today in Berlin.









Ampel


----------



## Gizzard75 (Aug 8, 2013)

20 mph winds on my 21 mile commute home last night- I was really hoping to pick up the jet stream of snow coming across here but apparently I didnt. The Diet Dew was only partially frozen when I got home (just under 2 hours) The water bottle in the frame bag was still liquid though!


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

Ampelhasser said:


> It feels like spring today in Berlin.
> 
> View attachment 855737
> 
> ...


Sick bike! what brand is this? Very similar to a fat and 29er frame that I am building. El Guapo!


----------



## Ampelhasser (Mar 21, 2010)

bikecycology said:


> Sick bike! what brand is this? Very similar to a fat and 29er frame that I am building. El Guapo!


Thanks!

It`s a repainted on one fatty 

Ampel


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here are a couple pics from last Saturday at Big Bear.


----------



## cianide (Sep 22, 2013)

My new Farley after its maiden voyage. Tons of Fun.


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

Today's fat


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

El Cabrón by ~gomez~, on Flickr


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

We've been having some great riding lately, 30"+ in the last 1.5 weeks

Crystal Mountain



Gave up on the Fatboy and got a Beargrease!


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

~gomez~ said:


> El Cabrón by ~gomez~, on Flickr


What are the white dots on your front tire?


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Great ride today on a local rail to trail, that is also used by snowmobilers. Also hit some hiking/xc skiing trails.

Going past a limestone quarry, I see these birds visiting their favorite swimming hole.








Moon(lander) River

















Frozen falls reflecting the blue sky.









Yesterday's fat bike rider didn't have it so easy as I did.









There's room for everybody, classical xc skier, skate skier, hiker, and FAT BIKE!


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Askar (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

"Sick" day. 8)


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

No snow my way but had a great ride regardless.


----------



## JSZ (May 11, 2007)

*Last nights ride...*


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Love*

















Fraser Valley, Co


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Ugly DIY fenders but i do not get soaken wet and muddy.


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*Frozen Snow Trail*














Marshalltown IA, Ice on Snow, Trek Farley, Nate,s and Larry's with Sheet Screws


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

solstice throwback by ~gomez~, on Flickr


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Got in a 34 mile ride to Lake Michigan today before a snow storm rolls in.


Really flat light today


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

^^Awesome. Where on the big lake?


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Rode the tracks into town.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Today in Evergreen, CO.

23F and cloudy. no fresh snow for a while but a lot of fun!


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

alshead said:


> ^^Awesome. Where on the big lake?


Just south of Empire MI


----------



## Espinoza700 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Mt Evans fat bike ride*

My ride up Mt Evans today.

















From near Summit Lake.









Unfortunately, no photo from the top, my phone was too cold and turned off.

30mi and 3,710' vertical


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

*Fresh snow in Utah*

Only got in 8.7 miles but also 1130 feet of climbing. For perspective, it was an out and back.:thumbsup:


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Narrow path is rideable, but when the front tire hits the edge it's 18" deep. Tons of fun.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I really hate cold weather, but seeing all these awesome snow fatbiking pictures are making me want to HTFU and get some proper winter condition apparel and go find some snow! Yes, I am on my second fatbike (9:zero:7 with just under 5,000 miles ridden, previously a Pugsley with 1,410 miles ridden) and haven’t yet ridden them in snow. Have been great bikes for all other conditions though.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

I recommend snow riding with fat tires and about 4psi. It is wicked cool.



Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I really hate cold weather, but seeing all these awesome snow fatbiking pictures are making me want to HTFU and get some proper winter condition apparel and go find some snow! Yes, I am on my second fatbike (9:zero:7 with just under 5,000 miles ridden, previously a Pugsley with 1,410 miles ridden) and haven't yet ridden them in snow. Have been great bikes for all other conditions though.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Riding after last night's ice storm. (which seems to still be happening-more ice on our trees now, and more branches off them!)


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice pogies.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Settertude said:


> Nice pogies.


Made by hand right here in Michigan! They work great...

Trail's Edge Moose Mitts - Flat Bar - Trail's Edge Milford Plymouth MI


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeh...

I was gonna see if anyone was riding in or around Brockville, Ontario this weekend. Pfffff. So much for that. Took a couple hours to get out the door and into the friggin car!

---------------------------------------------------------
Reporting Live from Icy Brockville Ont.


----------



## Dave in Ozark (Nov 5, 2013)

Busiek State Park


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

I had to drive 140 km to reach nearest snow and even this little of white is missing, 8-(
Just short trail, BUT - it was virgin ride for this fatty and also for handlebar and seat bags prototypes. 
(Seat bag is OK and ready to produce, handlebar one has to be modified a little yet.)

mur | 2013-12-22-Snowdoor-test ? rajce.net


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice rig!


----------



## Mplsfatty (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's a few, I love this dang Moanlander.
















the view outside my house pretty much all winter long















all the fat riding makes me so much faster when it's spring time and i hop on this.








what's a good fat ride if you don't stop and drink beers every 5 minutes?


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Murphy1976 said:


> (Seat bag is OK and ready to produce, handlebar one has to be modified a little yet.)


Moc pekne.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Raul34 said:


>


Thats awesome. I have a 3 month old. Cant wait til he's old enough to do this!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Raul34 said:


>


Very nice, have you taken him off of any sweet jumps yet?


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Icy singletrack!*

This section would have been better with spikes!


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

Christmas Eve ride, found an elv's house.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

two inches of fresh powder over a crunchy base=delicious. Sunshine frosting at no extra charge


----------



## Esyrydr (Dec 24, 2013)

*2014 Mukluk 2*

Big Sioux River in Sioux Falls SD. Anyone else in the area?


----------



## simonj (Apr 8, 2012)

My first mountain bike (I'm a roadie / cx'r).

2014 Norco Bigfoot - took delivery today.


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Snowshoeing a trail in (surprised nobody else has yet) hoping I can ride it soon. Hiked the loop twice - could still use more shoeing to be good enough to ride


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey;

- GREAT pic SteveF

- Welcome into the light, Simon.

- You're a good man, Sick... even though it is self serving! Just like me.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Strange Place;

So, we go from 10" of snow and temps in the teens F to 60* and rain for 3 days. Now it is back into the low 20s. Ground is thawed, trails are muddy, and it's snowing again, all in the space of week. Crazy.

My sister decided to come home from Alabama for Christmas, so I got to visit Canada and dig out from an inch of ice over the weekend. Back home to this insane weather for Christmas, but a chance to take my 14YO nephew for a ride, as we always do when he is here. He's riding my RIP9. I should have gotten the Humvee back together so we could have both gone Fat. He's never ridden one.


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

I might have got myself on the naughty list for disappearing from the in-laws for three hours this afternoon... but so worth it


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Yup...similar naughty here, but it was worth it.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Trail maker-

Your bike continues to amaze me..... Its beautiful!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

BobShort said:


> I might have got myself on the naughty list for disappearing from the in-laws for three hours this afternoon... but so worth it
> 
> Ha Ha!! I did the same thing today! Said I was going to go check the mail but then just bailed!! Ha Ha!!!


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

TrailMaker said:


>


I had something with similar frame when I was small child: https://foow.org/img/15/9622/6960.jpg https://foow.org/img/15/6943/6846.jpg 
[ One of two bikes for children in Czechoslovakia these days. 8-( ]


----------



## liquidboarder2k4 (Jul 28, 2013)

Kebo Golf Course, Acadia National Park...
after an ice storm, the snow was so hard i did not break thru, and the berms were so much fun to play on


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*Farley's, Down by the RIVER!!!!!*

Christmas ride in Marshalltown, IA. Farley's in 6" of powder on top of ice.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

We finally got some snow today after several days of what some people call "the worst freezing rain/ice storm in history of Toronto". So studded 29er beast went back into garage and Moonie was out. Some parts of the trail which would usually take 10 min max to get through took good 30-45 min today as it was 2 meters of riding and 20-30 meters of walking through and over fallen trees and branches. Moonie is a freaking tank and plowed through everything with grace of determined hippo. Only damage was to my overpants - ripped a bit while trying to get through some fallen debris. Apologies for crap cell phone pic quality


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

mongol777 said:


> Moonie is a freaking tank and plowed through everything with grace of determined hippo.


So eloquent.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> So eloquent.


I get very emotional when talking about my bikes  Had to look up "eloquent" as English is my second language - liked what I saw and will take it as a compliment, thank you!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Treated myself to a xmas day ride. Perfect weather but challenging trail conditions.

Bud and Nate at wrinkle status to keep proper traction.


036 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Better angle to show just how deep you sink when you go just a little off the trail.


034 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Wolvhammers did just fine walking around in the stream to set up the shot.


041 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Dark by the time I was done. 

047 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## Lothar Othp (Jun 5, 2005)

Christmas Day ride in the southern kettle moraine (WI) on my Trek Sawyer set up 29+ with 3" Surly Knards.

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

Lothar Othp said:


> Christmas Day ride in the southern kettle moraine (WI) on my Trek Sawyer set up 29+ with 3" Surly Knards.
> 
> props, nice bike.


----------



## hughmoore (Apr 4, 2012)

*Here is my new Muru at Port Willunga in South Australia on Xmas eve*


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

*Christmas Day, VT*

Pedaling Away the Winter Blues | Old Spokes Home


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Looks like crazy ice/freezing rain weather is over. Trails got ~3-4 inches of fluffy snow over it - B&L got traction but gotta be careful in sharp turns and on the climbs (slipped on underlying ice several times)
Weather was fantastic today - bright blue sky and full sun out in the morning (spent first half of the day with my dogs on the same trails). Came back, got a quick bite and went back for a ride.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice ride today. Hard-packed trails and 28 degrees.


----------



## boogman (May 21, 2012)

a couple of fatties spotted on google maps!

http://goo.gl/maps/rjdS7


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Broke out the DIY studded tires this morning:


----------



## vack (Jan 2, 2003)

Eastern PA, Deer Path's + Broad Mountain Loop....I figured the Overlook would be awesome today with the fresh snow....I was right.

Enjoy


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Holy hell..... That's beautiful! Thanks for posting up!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

^Sweet panorama. I love riding PA, on the rare occasion I get down there.

From today's ride. Hard to escape the sound of generators around here, but the cause of our misery also created great beauty:


----------



## aksinglespeeder (Nov 9, 2010)

Great ride with the wife today! 28 miles and 3 hrs without our two boys!!!!!







This one was from 12/24...pulling my one year old for an hour or so. Temps right around 0*F! He was a champ!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I stopped by to play some bike polo after the night mountain bike ride - sans polo bike - so I "runned what I brunged".

Fat bike polo: three words that don't belong together  :crazy:


2013 Bike 180: Day 231 by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Fat biking season just started and now it is over. 







They don't make collar bones like they use to.

VV More details in my blog, in my sig line.


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery.



bedwards1000 said:


> Fat biking season just started and now it is over.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

bedwards1000 said:


> Fat biking season just started and now it is over.
> 
> They don't make collar bones like they use to.


A little titanium assistance and you could be back on it in a couple weeks?

Speedy recovery!


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

I yurted on my fat bike:thumbsup:


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

bedwards1000 said:


> Fat biking season just started and now it is over.
> View attachment 857850
> 
> They don't make collar bones like they use to.
> ...


Oh no!!!
I can relate. Last year I was in the hospital getting a total hip replacement on Christmas eve, after slipping in ice and breaking my femur on the pavement the day before. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

When I saw this freshly groomed ski slope I was all "hell yeah".










Today, I skipped the muddy first 3000 feet of climbing to start my fat-bike ride right in the snow.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

We had a thaw a few days back followed by a quick re-freeze making the sand conditions perfect. Sand was very hard and easy to ride. Unfortunately, the wind was WAY up (hence the reason for the totally exposed sand and stone) and it was painful on the few parts of exposed skin after a time. Despite being sick on top of that, it was a great ride.

Homeward bound....


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Not a riding pic, but a pic of a project I've been working on.










Fat bikes should not have 9" of travel in the front. Its too much!


----------



## Coloradogoose (Jan 17, 2013)

rottendan said:


> I yurted on my fat bike:thumbsup:


C'mon man... Some things are a little personal to be shared on a public forum. :nono:


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

School Bus needed to lay in the snow.










Nice afternoon to get in a few miles...


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

As I mentioned in earlier posts we had some freaky weather here in Toronto - call it ice storm, freezing rain, etc but entire city and suburbs were covered in ice. Not just ice on the road - we are talking everything under the sun, every tree branch, every wire, every grass stalk, everything. Then we had some snow 
Makes for a fun ride and familiar trails look totally new. I finished building my Krampus today and could not resists take it for a quick spin.
OMG - OK, it is no Moonlander in the snow but loads of fun, can't wait for warmer weather to put some miles on it. 
What you see in the pics below is usually very wide (like 1.5 cars wide) pathway alone the river in Toronto. What looks like bush are actually trees leaned over or fallen. Walkers groomed nice flat singletrack around it and I took full advantage


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh... Edwards!

Thanks for making me feel better. Well, just a little... for me. Hurting for you though. Moral support isn't worth that much, perhaps, but you've got it for what worth it is, Brutha!


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

The temperature got above freezing so trails were a little soft for good riding. Nice to be outside at any rate. Tomorrow we go back into the deep freeze so things should harden up nicely.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yesterdays ride.....The virgin trail ahead....

the trail behind.....


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Muck'n in Snow*


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

I started today's ride in the woods but the trail was all post-holed by horses so I took to the gravel.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Another dark and wet day.
Avoiding pedals and bb hit.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

It was a gorgeous day for a ride in the woods. The kind of memory that sticks.


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Had some stuff laying around so I made a fatty-related project. Took a chunk of 2x4 and part of an old plastic garbage can (same as I used on a trail groomer I built), and made a ski for the kid's trail-a-bike. Works well from initial tests. Seems to stay put best if air is let out of the tire before strapping it down, then airing it back up. Pulls really easily.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

This morning's ride. Perfect!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

sickmtbnutcase said:


> Had some stuff laying around so I made a fatty-related project. Took a chunk of 2x4 and part of an old plastic garbage can (same as I used on a trail groomer I built), and made a ski for the kid's trail-a-bike. Works well from initial tests. Seems to stay put best if air is let out of the tire before strapping it down, then airing it back up. Pulls really easily.


Clever.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks like home, dvn. Where is this?



dvn said:


> This morning's ride. Perfect!
> View attachment 858193


----------



## Marco674 (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome ride today in Rimouski, Qc. I really think I live in Fatbike paradise. Conditions where concrete hard, -1 celcius and the fisherman are out on the ice to provide with just the right amount of "cachet" to the ride. Priceless!


----------



## WhyMe (Aug 9, 2013)

tridentcycleworks said:


> View attachment 858171
> 
> 
> View attachment 858170
> ...


What type of lights are they trident? Cheers


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

aksinglespeeder said:


> View attachment 857812
> 
> Great ride with the wife today! 28 miles and 3 hrs without our two boys!!!!!
> View attachment 857813
> ...


What bike is this .. the Novara Madrona with fat tires?


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Settertude said:


> Looks like home, dvn. Where is this?


Luther Forest. Malta, NY


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

sickmtbnutcase said:


> Had some stuff laying around so I made a fatty-related project. Took a chunk of 2x4 and part of an old plastic garbage can (same as I used on a trail groomer I built), and made a ski for the kid's trail-a-bike. Works well from initial tests. Seems to stay put best if air is let out of the tire before strapping it down, then airing it back up. Pulls really easily.


Great idea. Put a wider ski on there, and have him groom while you pull him.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Today I rode the local groomed trail for the first time. It still needs to be packed more, but we all had fun.


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*Once more unto the beach*

This is a local 9/11 monument that sprung up spontaneously, starting as a flag strapped to a piece of driftwood along the beach.









Stopping to collapse after doing battle with a headwind for the first half of my ride.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Yesterday's ride - we checked trail conditions night before, there was plenty of snow, packed from lots of foot traffic. Came yesterday to melting mix of ice, snow and ice cold paddles. Missus was smart and had waterproof pants and jacket and I was wearing my winter tights which are not waterproof at the back. Needles to say - my ass was wet and frozen by the time we got back. Ordered mud shovels as soon as I got home (did not decide yet if I want full coverage fenders for Moonies so shovels will do for now)


----------



## hopecyclery (Jan 2, 2012)

more from here

Hope Cyclery: Ride Report: Highland Park, Fatbike Ride Without The Snow


----------



## Bashed (Jan 30, 2013)

I just received my bike back from the local bike shop who installed my lefty setup from my wife for x-Mas.









I bought her a white Pugs so we can cruise around together.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

My last ride for this year.


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

collideous said:


> My last ride for this year.


Love that 2nd pic!


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

sickmtbnutcase said:


> Love that 2nd pic!


+1 <3

What's that frame btw?


----------



## maddslacker (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Odie-r (Apr 16, 2012)

sickmtbnutcase said:


> Love that 2nd pic!


+1! Stunning!


----------



## Odie-r (Apr 16, 2012)

Christmas eve -16C - cold but a really really great ride.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

kris7047th said:


> What bike is this .. the Novara Madrona with fat tires?


It's a fatback: FATBACK ? Alaska Built All-Terrain Fat Tire Bikes


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

kyttyra said:


> What's that frame btw?


kyttyra, it's a 44 Bikes Big Boy.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

I love it when Strava shows a ride in the ocean!


----------



## Niels on Wheels (Nov 3, 2004)

Did a short ride in the national park Trollheimen in Norway

















The 4.8" Bud and Lou worked a treat on the groomed nordic trails


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Back in the AK and living large. The blog is done too. Six weeks in Hawaii on a 9zero7 and a Fatback. Epic. Check it if ya like..
https://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/month-long-hawaii-trip-885620.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

Espinoza700 said:


> My ride up Mt Evans today.
> 
> View attachment 856609
> 
> ...


Awesome!

You just gave me a new idea for a winter riding spot! That has to be one challenging ride with the long climb in frigid weather on a slow fatbike. Impressive.

Is it legal to climb Mt. Evans on a bike when the road is closed?


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

Great winter here in Atlantic Canada. Went for a ride on the local snowshoe trails.


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Odie-r (Apr 16, 2012)

rednblackbike - we need more pics of that Beargrease!


----------



## PickeringMTB (Feb 1, 2006)

Quick ride north of Toronto, Ontario...-13c nice...


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

PickeringMTB said:


> Quick ride north of Toronto, Ontario...-13c nice...


I like cry baby and other trails there. How are the conditions - all ice or enough snow to go without studs?


----------



## PickeringMTB (Feb 1, 2006)

I rode without studs this morning. There was a light dusting of snow from last night....and very little ice to speak of.....


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Good ride today in Fernie, up Phat Bastard and down Red Sonja. Snow was a bit soft, and bridge crossings got sketchy - hooray for long legs and gore-tex socks!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

OK...

My girlfriend asked if you had to stop for a personal moment?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

PickeringMTB said:


> I rode without studs this morning. There was a light dusting of snow from last night....and very little ice to speak of.....


Nice - thank you! I was at another York Regional today, mccowan&aurora and it was very nice - crusty packed snow with almost no ice.


----------



## tntt (Jun 30, 2009)

Great conditions today in Ottawa, Ontario at -18C.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

-1F today in MN. Great riding snow made for a great day.


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

Little NYE ride...


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

I thankfully have long legs. There was a moment of real panic when my wheel went off the side though...


TrailMaker said:


> OK...
> 
> My girlfriend asked if you had to stop for a personal moment?


----------



## simasona (Jan 1, 2014)

First ride. Eastern Townships, Quebec.


----------



## liquidboarder2k4 (Jul 28, 2013)

my buddy trying out his mongoose beast (upgraded a bit) at Acadia national park



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

he will most likely be buying a real fat bike soon


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

New Years Day ride. Excellent conditions. -23 C with no wind. Trails were nicely setup.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMG_2391 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Wishing for studded fatties.


----------



## WyldWeazel (May 9, 2011)

Cannonsburg Ski Area has a winter trails. Tried it out for the first time this morning. It was so much fun, I returned this evening for another go of it.

On a positive note... the guys on the ski lift cheered for my when I wiped over the huge snow drift. :thumbsup:

laughed the whole way home.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I love living in Utah


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

A day on Lake Huron:


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

AllMountin' said:


> A day on Lake Huron:


Is that near Parry Sound? That particular rock feature looks similar to what we saw on an excursion tour when we did a circle tour of Huron and Superior on our motorcycles.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

^This is at the tip of the thumb in Michigan. Port Austin.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Started the year off right, fun ride with my wife!*



Plan to see as much of this view as possible this year!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

MiniTrail said:


> maybe skates


yup. was jealous of a runner who went by me... looked like track spikes on her shoes. they must be making studded trail runners now.
poor skier who was out double poled most of the distance i rode, before finally turning around.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

on the bridge by mbeganyi, on Flickr

frosty, from yesterdays very short ride.
-9dF here this morning.
6-10" supposedly on their way... hoping its real, and hoping it bonds to the thick layer of ice over everything.


----------



## Odie-r (Apr 16, 2012)

bmike said:


> on the bridge by mbeganyi, on Flickr
> 
> frosty, from yesterdays very short ride.
> -9dF here this morning.
> 6-10" supposedly on their way... hoping its real, and hoping it bonds to the thick layer of ice over everything.


What face mask is that? I've been looking for one similar. Do you like it?

Thanks,
R


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Odie-r said:


> What face mask is that? I've been looking for one similar. Do you like it?
> 
> Thanks,
> R


One of these Seirus Innovation - Ski and Snowboard Essentials, including gloves, hats, clavas, liners, quicks, face masks, and more! -

Like it well enough, but only have 1 ride and 1 ski with it. Got it for Xmas from the fam.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

singlefin said:


> Little NYE ride...


It was probably still too warm for your dog. He (she?) looks happy though.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Great day watching the local polar bear plunge in Milwaukee, WI and hanging out with fat friends. The fresh, light snow was PURRR-FECT for my Moonlander, and even covered the big icy patches so that they were not a problem.


----------



## x_norman_x (Apr 12, 2011)

no snow again..


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

x_norman_x said:


> no snow again..


Because SE Mich got it .. still coming down.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*5th Annual Beer'd Belly Ride*

A group of us gets together every New Year's Day and goes for a ride. This year, we nearly doubled numbers with around 25 people and at least 10 of them were fatties.









Everything from a Walgoose to a Carbon Beargrease.

More here (courtesy MGE): Shenanigans, Tomfoolery, Libations...2014 Beerd Belly pictures


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Little lunch ride today at Quarry ridge, only 8 degrees out 
1994 Airwalk halfpipe boots work well :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

More of that perfect powder for my Moonlander today, on some local single-track along the Milwaukee River.

Overlooking the river on top of a ridge.








Who brought the hot dogs?








Just a gorgeous day!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

AllMountin' said:


> A day on Lake Huron:


I've always wanted to see that, but I do not have a boat to get there. The land surrounding that "island" is privately owned, didn't realize it would be possible to ride there on ice as it's been pretty warm until today.


----------



## kbutler1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice day to cruise around Lake Harriet


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Coastal trail in Anchorage, AK this afternoon.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Steve Balogh said:


> I've always wanted to see that, but I do not have a boat to get there. The land surrounding that "island" is privately owned, didn't realize it would be possible to ride there on ice as it's been pretty warm until today.


Ride there in the winter with camping gear and a fishin' pole. Camp there 'till next winter.


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*Me and the dog on the Iowa River, 0 Degrees*


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

anortherncrazy said:


> Coastal trail in Anchorage, AK this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what the Lake Michigan shoreline in Milwaukee, WI looked like on new years day for the polar bear plunge. And tomorrow we're looking at -6F temps.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

marathon marke said:


> That's what the Lake Michigan shoreline in Milwaukee, WI looked like on new years day for the polar bear plunge. And tomorrow we're looking at -6F temps.


Yowza! A nice balmy 34F here in Anchorage today. Almost too hot! I was sweating like crazy with just a thermal and hoody!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cujarrett (Jul 23, 2009)

More from today on my blog: Cycles In Life


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Means frost beard within a few min.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Ouch. -24*F!

I am in awe of the temps some of y'all ride in. Dedication.

My bro did a spell in Grand Forks. Couldn't wait to get out, but we did ride Turtle River while I was out for a visit. Got caught in a nasty hailstorm too...


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

marathon marke said:


> Great day watching the local polar bear plunge in Milwaukee, WI and hanging out with fat friends. The fresh, light snow was PURRR-FECT for my Moonlander, and even covered the big icy patches so that they were not a problem.
> 
> View attachment 859389
> 
> ...


Hey Mark

Nice pictures. Saw the IC3 jacket in the photo. I am a St. Louis IC3er. Just got my first fat bike. A Specialized Fatboy. Have fun in the snow!


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

*Snow!*

Didn't get as much as Northern and Eastern PA got (or the rest of the NE US) and didn't get as cold as some of you guys in Michigan and Minnesota, still nice for the ride into work today. About 4 inches and 7F...and I was toasty, toasty on the ride in. Had to take the long way and hit the woods. Here's a shot of downtown Pittsburgh from the South Side Slopes.

Not bad for a cell phone shot. Highly recommend the Snapseed mobile app - makes editing pics on the phone a breeze with tons of features and best of all - free.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

*Short ride to the shop today!!!*









took a shortcut behind the hospital on the trails!! love the new Bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

*Hercules Snow*

Finally got some decent snow in Maryland. It was above freezing when it started snowing on Thursday so the roots and rocks are little slippery and there is some mud underneath in a few spots. Pretty good snow though. It was 15º when I headed out just before 7:00 am this morning and got in a nice three hour ride.

[URL=https://www.flickr.com/photos/droit/11735375233/]
Valley_View_01 by bdroit, on Flickr[/URL]

Cheers,
Steven


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

On the way to Chaos Peak for an overnighter on top.








On the way back the next day with my new hiking stick.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

This weather is nuts;

Two weeks ago it was in the teens with 10" of snow. Then it hit 60, it rained for two days and the snow all melted and the ground thawed. Now it's -10F with 10" of new snow, but still slush under the snow. Sunday rain is forecast. It's 34F in Alaska and -24F in ND? Too much snow to ride. There's no such things as grooming around here... unless I go shoeing. Do I bother if it is going to rain? 

Fer Chrissakes!


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

TrailMaker said:


> This weather is nuts;
> 
> Two weeks ago it was in the teens with 10" of snow. Then it hit 60, it rained for two days and the snow all melted and the ground thawed. Now it's -10F with 10" of new snow, but still slush under the snow. Sunday rain is forecast. It's 34F in Alaska and -24F in ND? Too much snow to ride. There's no such things as grooming around here... unless I go shoeing. Do I bother if it is going to rain?
> 
> Fer Chrissakes!


Go ride! Take some pics when it starts pouring rain on top of 10 inches of snow!


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

It's 29deg with freezing rain at the moment here in Fargo. Back to *highs* @ - 20ish with 40kts of wind tomorrow. Full scale blizzard forecast for the weekend. That's not fun Winter.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

G-reg said:


> It's 29deg with freezing rain at the moment here in Fargo. Back to *highs* @ - 20ish with 40kts of wind tomorrow. Full scale blizzard forecast for the weekend. That's not fun Winter.


Just out of curiosity, and please dont take any offence, what draws people to Fargo? I have heard it is one of the coldest and most miserable places in the lower forty eight.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

it was 62 today in the front range. I rode my Yeti for the first time in a couple months. Full suspension feels weird. Tomorrow the high is 13. LOL


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> Just out of curiosity, and please dont take any offence, what draws people to Fargo? I have heard it is one of the coldest and most miserable places in the lower forty eight.


Meh, it's not that bad... Keeps the riff-raff out.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

G-reg said:


> Meh, it's not that bad... Keeps the riff-raff out.


:lol: nothing helps keep street crime down like -20F temps.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

skr29er said:


> Hey Mark
> 
> Nice pictures. Saw the IC3 jacket in the photo. I am a St. Louis IC3er. Just got my first fat bike. A Specialized Fatboy. Have fun in the snow!


Thanks for the "hello" and the kind words, skr29er! Sometimes I feel like I'm the only IC3 rider in Wisconsin, so your reply was nice to get. Have fun with your new fat bike. They are a blast!


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*Fat Riding in Massachusetts*















Good times had in MA.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Urban fatbike stomping in Philly on the Origin-8 Crawler & DesignLogic Da Phat:


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Great day today.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Great pics as always!

Well... Temps were -10F at bed time, +10F at wakey, and about 20F when I got off my arse. I broke out the shoes and did some trail cutting today. 5" under the conifer canopy to 10" in the deciduous areas. It was breezy & brisk, but I could feel the warm air coming up the creek valley. Two days near 40 coming, and then back to single digits. Could make for a nice base. I'm heading out early in the AM to see what I can do. Wish me luck, Bruthas.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

TrailMaker said:


> Great pics as always!
> 
> Well... Temps were -10F at bed time, +10F at wakey, and about 20F when I got off my arse. I broke out the shoes and did some trail cutting today. 5" under the conifer canopy to 10" in the deciduous areas. It was breezy & brisk, but I could feel the warm air coming up the creek valley. Two days near 40 coming, and then back to single digits. Could make for a nice base. I'm heading out early in the AM to see what I can do. Wish me luck, Bruthas.


About the same forecast here. I'm gonna head out in the morning and try to shoe-in some trails as well.


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

Fun in the snow with a buddy. Unreal how the bikes hooked up in the fresh powder, but quite a bit tougher on the stuff that'd been walked on. Good fun either way! 17 degrees today, pretty cold for around here.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

extremedave said:


> Fun in the snow with a buddy. Unreal how the bikes hooked up in the fresh powder, but quite a bit tougher on the stuff that'd been walked on. Good fun either way! 17 degrees today, pretty cold for around here.


Where did you ride?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Finally got some meaningful snow in central NJ. At 8", a bit much to be truly rideable until it gets packed down. Still fun, though.


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been able to ride right out of my backyard with this bad boy.

sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

*Se michigan group fat ride*

we did about a 20 mile group ride today some gravel, trail and frozen lakes. it was a a good time 2 Fatbacks 1 fatboy and 1 beargrease.



























A great time :thumbsup:


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

*Getting some climbing in with the pup in Utah*


----------



## arock (Sep 25, 2013)

Finally got my first ride of the new year in and it there just so happened to be snow on the ground  . Got in a nice and very quiet 10mi ride at Cedarville State Forest in MD. For 3/4 of the ride the only tracks on the ground other than mine were from the local wildlife.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

arock said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

Great pics! Thought I'd share mine from today.... a little solitude ride around the lakes...

Lake Calhoun


Lake Harriet


Downtown MPLS in the background


Frosty, meet Lucky (Mukluk)


Save gas, Ride a Bike (Tommy T Cyclery shop)


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

Took the kids sledding yesterday. BFL's are not impressive in the snow at all.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

3 hrs ride with 1 hr on lights = happy


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

nelzbycks said:


> Took the kids sledding yesterday. BFL's are not impressive in the snow at all.


I found that out after our first light snowfall. My Moonlander is now sporting Bud and Lou and is really liking the snow. I will save my BFLs for the clean trail riding devoid of snow season for beaches.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Got in some great riding today on trails groomed by the snowmobiles.

First one goes by a local limestone quarry.









This was hanging just below some guy's tree stand. Quite luxurious!


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, from Siberia!

There's no such thing as a lot of snow for fatbike!


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Meanwhile, in Finland


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

My new Fat Boy Expert.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

zmey70 said:


> Hi, from Siberia!
> 
> There's no such thing as a lot of snow for fatbike!


Good to see Siberia again, thanks for posting!

Ooh, FInland looks great as well, Kyttyra!


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

mtbxplorer said:


> Ooh, FInland looks great as well, Kyttyra!


I would prefer snow, but at least it's not cold around here


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

SmooveP said:


> Where did you ride?


The Tourne. Plenty challenging given the conditions! Now I'm jonesing for 3 or 4 inches of powder.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Great looking fatboy. Those GC tires look real nice!


----------



## vack (Jan 2, 2003)

From yesterday 1/4/14 
Taking a day off today. Pretty cool shot, friend of mine from hopecyclery was taking pics.

Plow Truck Leading the way










Hope Cyclery: Ride Report: Highland Park? RADNESS WENT DOWN!!!


----------



## letitsnow (May 23, 2006)

Mukluk 3


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

crashtestdummy said:


>


Sand & snow. Heaven on earth!


----------



## Odie-r (Apr 16, 2012)

Another great day here in Ontario - we've been having a run of fantastic fat biking weather! Supposed to get another 20 cm of snow tonight too...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

tridentcycleworks said:


> Sand & snow. Heaven on earth!


I try to make my bike earn it's keep.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*NOT to Be Denied!*

Yes. I went riding TWICE today. Not what I had planned. 10F at wakey time. 20F at 11am. I got about a quarter mile from the trailhead and completely lunched the freewheel on the Kroozer. I was really trying to get out before it got warm and the snow started dying. SCHEISSEN! Back home to put the Humvee together. Thank God for the luxury of double Flab in the stable. Slightly crunchy BB back in, cranks, chain, wheels, pedals. LET'S GO! Though the snow was rapidly changing, round two went a little better.

It was good in a way. Although at 30F now and the snow having changed drastically in the two hours it took to get back out, it was an interesting comparison of Floaters and Nates. Nate wins the big snow game, hands down. STOOPID levels of grip by comparison. I could air UP to keep roll better while still getting far superior grip. Wow...










You might note the creek figures prominently here. This is about 100yds from the car. It was frozen over almost completely yesterday.










Deeper in, the ice sheet was more complete still. Yes... but will it hold? Answer this time was yes. It wasn't always.










Using all of that grip to stay on the edge. I wish I could get snow pics that showed detail. You can barely tell I am inches from a 5' drop onto the frozen creek bed below.










Dry beds of old make for a fun filled playground. Riding the natural half pipe. The creek valley here is full of this stuff.










Yet another shot that looks brain dead flat & easy. It's not.










I can't seem to stay out of the water. Probably why my BBs die so fast! Probably should have had my helmet on too. The rocks are no softer with 5-10" of snow on the ground.










Once again, you can't begin to see the detail in the terrain. This is a narrower tributary creek valley that has had water rampaging around for hundreds of years. Lots of uneven terrain, huge exposed root balls, and all kinds of other treats. This is one that has a lot of folks walking on group rides. It can be intimidating and relentless to less experienced riders. It's actually far smoother in the snow, but no less tricky with all those treats camouflaged. Nates pulled me through. It'd all be more fun with some mates!

36F at ride's end. Crap... 10" of snow's dying fast. So... I guess I found out what that loud cracking sound was through the late Summer and Fall. It was so sporadic I thought it was a worn chain climbing up teeth. Weren't so sporadic today, quite suddenly. Guess the Salsa freewheels aint so stout. Might better buy TWO and have a spare. I doubt the one crack I heard from the Humvee was in sympathy.:skep:


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Fun day in Michigan!


















Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice lil ride on the hillside, Anchorage, AK this evening. Temp was 30F. T shirt weather!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)




----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Dream Catching*


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

Perfect conditions for a fat bike!


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Weekend*

Last weekend in Alps. I was there to ski, but during night I rode few kilometers on bike.























We ran home Sunday morning, as there was 5°C with rain. 8-(

How can have USA so much snow and we - in the middle of the Europe - nothing?!? :madman:


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Wish we would get some snow here! Rode on some trails just west of Tallahassee on Lake Talquin...felt like I was in the Jungle yesterday @ a balmy 67!






Most Magnolia trees ever!


Never got over 41 here today in North FL and forecast high tomorrow is 33! I don't mind riding if it would snow!


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Yesterday late evening ride - was super awesome, nice warm evening, fresh snow. I got back just in time before freezing rain started.

Check out branch pic - it went down seconds after I rode through this section!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Yesterday morning it was 10F. By afternoon it was near 40. It rained most of last night and killed the 10" of snow. This morning, it's snowing. Then up to 51 by afternoon. Tonight's forecasted low, -5F.

:eekster::skep::madman:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

TrailMaker said:


> Yesterday morning it was 10F. By afternoon it was near 40. It rained most of last night and killed the 10" of snow. This morning, it's snowing. Then up to 51 by afternoon. Tonight's forecasted low, -5F.
> 
> :eekster::skep::madman:


yup. global weirding.
this isn't right for VT for january


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMG_2393 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

mix of hardpack, ice, drifts, and ice. mostly soggy now, rain all day today.


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

What is this black thinny on your Pug's fork?


----------



## deerock (Nov 4, 2013)

*KHS 4 Seasons riding around Mammoth*

spent 2 weeks around Mammoth Mountain over the holidays and there was very little snow, unlike the rest of the country. So I picked up a KHS 4 Seasons Fattie and it's tons of fun. Couldn't stop riding it and there was still plenty of snow in the higher elevations to have some fun...along with a ton of muddy spring like conditions. I came back from my rides covered in mud and snow and my wife laughed so hard because I had this HUGE smile on my face. I'm keeping it stock for now so I can beat it up and see what I want to upgrade. But it's a fantastic ride. 
If anybody is considering getting a Fat Tire Bike, I'd say GET ONE.


----------



## kbutler1 (Mar 14, 2012)

mongol777 said:


> What is this black thinny on your Pug's fork?


My guess is a mount for a headlight


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

With a temperature of -11f with wind chill of -37, my Bar Mitts and new Salomon TOUNDRA mid WP boots kept my extremities oh so toasty.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Rode the Chester Creek trail to downtown(bout 12 mi rt) to get a haircut then watch the Auburn-FSU game at the Avenue Bar, Anchorage, AK. Temps were in the low 30's. Like my technical riding gear people? Ha..

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Lu-Max said:


> My new Fat Boy Expert.


Specialized or not, that's one sexy fat beast! I'm still pissed they didn't let me help beta test those things. Saw a few Specialized guys out at my regular stomping grounds (Santa Teresa County Park) back in April 2013 with some prototype fatbikes. They had a purple anodised one in addition to a blue anodised one, they were beautiful bikes. Shot the breeze with them for a while, was asking LOTS of questions about the bikes, they ended up emailing me a non-disclosure agreement to sign and everything, with the idea that I'd help beta test their fatbikes. Never happened though.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

mongol777 said:


> What is this black thinny on your Pug's fork?


Terracycle mount. Holds my Dinotte.


Dinotte AA on a Terracycle mount by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

I wrapped the bars that I took off of a fuji cross.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

what is under the BB?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

bmike said:


> Terracycle mount. Holds my Dinotte.
> 
> 
> Dinotte AA on a Terracycle mount by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Very nice - thanks!


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

TitanofChaos said:


> what is under the BB?


Yeah! That is the mount for the kid's sidecar! Google chariot side carrier. They don't make anymore, though.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

nelzbycks said:


> Yeah! That is the mount for the kid's sidecar! Google chariot side carrier. They don't make anymore, though.


I just thought that you had a very excited Moonlander.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

*Brisk Ride Into Work*

Allegheny river (background) has quite a bit of ice on it...


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Lots of fresh snow today


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Brand new Pugsley that I picked up at REI today. The first time I rode this bike was my very first time on a fatbike. What FUN. I have a few more things to add to it .. a OMM rear rack and green bottle cages (hopefully will match the pedals) and a computer.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

My son and I hit the trail right before a big storm today.


----------



## Qyota (May 25, 2011)

Messin' around in my backyard this evening.


----------



## WhyMe (Aug 9, 2013)

kris7047th said:


> Brand new Pugsley that I picked up at REI today. The first time I rode this bike was my very first time on a fatbike. What FUN. I have a few more things to add to it .. a OMM rear rack and green bottle cages (hopefully will match the pedals) and a computer.
> 
> View attachment 861330
> 
> ...


Nice looking bike kris7047th. Looks like you are putting it to good use already.


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

the spare parts bin said it was time to build up an old friend. here's my "modified" k2 brass monkey. set up single speed with sun double wide rims and good ol' larry and endo. had a blast cruising the frozen goodness today but, meh.. right?:thumbsup:


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Half a mile ride from my house to here today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

New rear hub on the clownshoe that I'm giddy about.

The 2 pawl 18t XT hub just wasn't cutting it... 6 pawl 30t should be able to handle my bulkness :thumbsup:


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Sick hub!

Threw some flats on for today's ride:


----------



## Fredrik on bike (Nov 19, 2013)

rottendan said:


> the spare parts bin said it was time to build up an old friend. here's my "modified" k2 brass monkey. set up single speed with sun double wide rims and good ol' larry and endo. had a blast cruising the frozen goodness today but, meh.. right?:thumbsup:


Man, those tracks looks smooth, is this in Denmark by any chance?


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

nelzbycks said:


> I wrapped the bars that I took off of a fuji cross.


 Lube that chain!


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

RossJamis said:


> Lube that chain!


And while he's at it, trim that front brake cable...


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

jcaino said:


> And while he's at it, trim that front brake cable...


Do you mean shifting cable?


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Murphy1976 said:


> Do you mean shifting cable?


Uh, no? Are we looking at the same picture? Moonie with the kids bike under it. Look at the front brake.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

jcaino said:


> Look at the front brake.


Dog lead.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

jcaino said:


> Uh, no? Are we looking at the same picture? Moonie with the kids bike under it. Look at the front brake.


Do You mean *RED cable*?


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

That's the housing, chief. The cable is dragging on the ground.


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah! I just threw everything together last minute to play in the snow! It was the drop bar experiment that's why cables just hanging out there! Had to give calipers a head start to work with the pull of road brifters and for got to trim. I'll fix it eventually. Working on my station wagon more than bikes lately.


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

Fredrik on bike said:


> Man, those tracks looks smooth, is this in Denmark by any chance?


Denmark sounds nice but, pics were taken in wellfleet ma. cape cod


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

Adroit Rider said:


> That's the housing, chief. The cable is dragging on the ground.


I thought it's a straw! 8-D


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

nelzbycks said:


> Yeah! I just threw everything together last minute to play in the snow! It was the drop bar experiment that's why cables just hanging out there! Had to give calipers a head start to work with the pull of road brifters and for got to trim. I'll fix it eventually. Working on my station wagon more than bikes lately.


I am a case worker with B.P.S.(Bike protective services). This is a very serious case of bicycle neglect. I am afraid I am going to have to take immediate custody of said bike.


----------



## 2whl-hoop (May 8, 2011)

2nd ride today on the Mukluk. It was 32F...about 40 degrees warmer than my first ride, a week ago...


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

My new 9:Zero:7 is coming together: 33 pounds with a 21" frame, tubeless Marge Lites with Vee Snowshoes, XT derailleur, Truvative Hussfelt Crank & Howitzer BB and a Pugsley fork. Next up is an XX1 crankset, followed by a fork upgrade and perhaps carbon rims. Goal is to get it sub-30 pounds.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

There was a bit of a drift problem today.



















And a little more stylized trailhead picture.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*On the Moon*

Discovered a small glacier in Oshawa today. First time out in 3-weeks, and found some fatbike paradise. Check it:

























A 5' deep crevass.









Crevasses make good bike stands for pose'n.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Added some color to the bike .. and put a few miles on it today.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks good. Maybe some green rim strips?


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

gcappy said:


> Looks good. Maybe some green rim strips?


Just bought this seat. It looks to be wider than the stock seat.

















As for the rim strips ?? I am a newbie and open to learn. So please where do I look for the color to match?


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Kris;

I'm going to go out on a limb and say - based on the amount of bulging in your cutouts in the pic - that your tires are WAAAAAAAY over inflated. Just a thought. Color match is not critical on something not right next to anything else of the same color. Close will work fine.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

kris7047th said:


> Just bought this seat. It looks to be wider than the stock seat.
> 
> View attachment 861961
> 
> ...


Kris, Tahoefatty has green rim strips on his bike. I don't know what he used but you could pm him if he doesn't chime in here. Other than that I know people use colored ducktail tape or colored fabric from a sewing center.
I agree with TrailMaker about the tire pressure. What pressure are you running?


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

kris7047th said:


> As for the rim strips ?? I am a newbie and open to learn. So please where do I look for the color to match?


First, let me say that I Love the bright green accents on the black bike!

The stock Surly PVC rimstrips for Marge Lite, Rolling Darryl, Clown Shoe and Rabbit Hole rims. Choose from red, white, blue, orange and good old black. All are sold singly.
Fits Width
38mm 50mm rims
46mm 65mm rims
64mm 82mm rims
75mm 100mm rims

No color match there - however! Two favorite options for colorful rim strips are duct tape and ribbon. If you're running tubes, you can apply the color layer to one side of the stock rimstrip easily. If you're setting up for tubeless, where you want adhesion to the rim, you need to keep the color layer narrow enough for the sealing tape to stick to the rim.

Ribbon:

















Duct tape:
















Reflective tape!








Available in Green!








Astroturf!


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

TrailMaker said:


> Kris;
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and say - based on the amount of bulging in your cutouts in the pic - that your tires are WAAAAAAAY over inflated. Just a thought. Color match is not critical on something not right next to anything else of the same color. Close will work fine.


I asked the tech how much PSI and he said 8lbs. I know that is more than I need because I weigh only 125 lbs and this is a size small bike.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info wadester :thumbsup: Yup .. I am agreeing with you that lime green tape would look awesome on the tires. I am going to ask a friend to assist me on doing it. The Velo saddle will probably take a few weeks to get to me. Once I get the bike *snazzed* up I will repost the pics.

Thanks again ..


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

I'd guess your techs tire guage is way off, the bulging your rim holes have is pretty crazy...


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

TrailMaker said:


> Kris;
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and say -* based on the amount of bulging in your cutouts in the pic *- that your tires are WAAAAAAAY over inflated. Just a thought. Color match is not critical on something not right next to anything else of the same color. Close will work fine.


Yup I now see what you are saying. The back tire was worse. I brought the bike inside to allow the tube rubber to warm up to room temp to soften. I am afraid that the tube is over extended at the rim holes? I hope they will go back?? I dunno on that one, but tube tape would help to prevent that from happening again. It was a REI Ann Arbor tech who had told me that he has put about six of these bikes together. And yes .. I asked him about the PSI before I left with the bike. I did let some of the air out of both tires. 
THANKS for noticing and letting me know....


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

MartinS said:


> I'd guess your techs tire gauge is way off, the bulging your rim holes have is pretty crazy...


I agree .. I hope the tubes were not permanently damaged from the over inflation.

Why I come onto specific forums .. to LEARN !! Thanks guys.


----------



## Odie-r (Apr 16, 2012)

A little ride before the weather warm up and 2 inches of rain yesterday.. Perfect conditions!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## RocktonRider (Nov 30, 2010)

Just had to contribute a couple pictures of my Fatty...


----------



## Ridingbozeman (Jan 13, 2014)

*Cottonwood Canyon in Bozeman*









Great ride out Cottonwood Canyon, one of the first on a new Beargrease, still working the technique


----------



## TuRBoTodd (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice ride to Lake Michigan this morning.


----------



## Charlie Cheswick (Apr 16, 2009)

*Great day in Ft Collins!*

Got out on Friday and had a blast. Had to hike a bunch through the drifts but better than sitting in my basement on a trainer.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Us jelly snowless saps only have wet logs to play around on 


Frop! by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Blop! by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Snakebite (Aug 13, 2013)

kris7047th said:


> I agree .. I hope the tubes were not permanently damaged from the over inflation.
> 
> Why I come onto specific forums .. to LEARN !! Thanks guys.


The tubes will be fine, the rim strips are probably the problem.
Had the same with my '14 Pugs. They overinflated the tires in the factory. The rim strips didn't get back in the normal shape. I just replaced the rim strips with a new pair.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

*Frontal*


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Meanwhile in Finland.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

^nice build


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

tankd said:


> meanwhile in finland.
> [snip pic]


nice build indeed

and

YES AT LAST










(-although -15°c is not in my comfort zone)


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

New Pugs with Moonie fork. Going to swap out the bar for something with more rise and add a front derailleur












to make it a 2x9


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Kris;

I remember back a while that I saw other bikes with bulgy strips like that. Maybe Surly has toughened up their material since? I inflate my tires to 40psi to seat the beads, and they hardly bulge at all. That is the context of my comment. It isn't going to hurt a thing either way. No need to weird out just because I opened my big mouth. Just didn't want ya riding around on 40psi, so I took a chance. Then you'd be starting another Fatbikes Don't Work thread! 

Great pics as always, everyone, and congrats to the Finns for finally getting some snow. Kippis!


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/jHz2ATr8NV/
Southeast Wyoming, all fat, all the time
Instagram: wyoracerx


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

Never Merry a Railroad Man. (Shocking Blue).










Although the song is never brought out in America with Railroad man in it...
They had to replace it with "Rock an Roll man"...


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Mr.Snakebite said:


> The tubes will be fine, the rim strips are probably the problem.
> Had the same with my '14 Pugs. They overinflated the tires in the factory. The rim strips didn't get back in the normal shape. I just replaced the rim strips with a new pair.


Thanks


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

TrailMaker said:


> Kris;
> 
> I remember back a while that I saw other bikes with bulgy strips like that. Maybe Surly has toughened up their material since? I inflate my tires to 40psi to seat the beads, and they hardly bulge at all. That is the context of my comment. It isn't going to hurt a thing either way. No need to weird out just because I opened my big mouth. Just didn't want ya riding around on 40psi, so I took a chance. Then you'd be starting another Fatbikes Don't Work thread!
> 
> Great pics as always, everyone, and congrats to the Finns for finally getting some snow. Kippis!


Thanks. A friend and I got the tire pressure adjusted for me and had a great ride Monday. Then yesterday we were to meet up with another friend @ 10 am at a Pavilion down by our river. The entrance is by way of a parking lot of of a down town main street. I was withing 75' of the pavilion when I wiped out on a massive amount of black ice .. bike went one way and I went the other. There was a car behind me and the driver got out asked if I needed help. Um yeah .. he helped me walk to the pavilion and set my bike up, wanted to get help but I said no that my friends would be there in a matter of minutes. I knew I injured myself and sure enough I opted to have one guy take me to the ER while the other guy stayed with all of the bikes. ::sigh:: refractured my pelvis. 1st time back in 1989 when a horse reared and did a back flip on me. I cracked the left donut shaped bone again which is really minor IMO. I'll be back on the bike soon, on crutches (again .. lol) Don't even really need pain meds, just time to heal. I am 63 yr old lady diagnosed with severe Osteoporosis back in '97 and with treatment got it to moderate. My left hip was severely affected and so was my back (herniated soon after that diagnosis and got surgery in '99 .. doing good) Anyways, I contribute all of the bike riding this past year strengthening my bones with low impact (got really bad knees too) weight bearing exercise. As HARD as I hit that asphalt covered in 1/4" black ice totally not visible as buildings to the right had it shaded. A few hours later after the sun had come around by noon, it was completely melted .. ARRGH .. if only we had waited a few hours to meet up. I am amazed that my hip wasn't fractured. It doesn't hurt, wasn't even bruised and I am doing pretty good the next day. Still able to function at home alone letting the dogs out, get my meals etc .. just have to take thing slower and carefully navigate the stairs in my house. DAMMIT .. lol

Oh .. On Monday the PDW Dave's Mud fenders arrived and so did the OMM Sherpa Phat rear rack, got them on. After my bike was brought home I noticed a scrape on the left side of the rack .. it saved my new bike from getting scared up that next day (yesterday) Whew .. good timing and so glad I put it on when I did.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Hope you heal up soon. You are right about the riding keeping you healthy. I am 58 and most of my riding is done with people who are in their late 50's, 60's and even 70's. When I took up mountain biking three years ago my 78 year old friend showed me how to properly jump off a small cliff. lol!


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

gcappy said:


> Hope you heal up soon. You are right about the riding keeping you healthy. I am 58 and most of my riding is done with people who are in their late 50's, 60's and even 70's. *When I took up mountain biking three years ago my 78 year old friend showed me how to properly jump off a small cliff. lol!*


Gotta love it .. lol


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

GEEEEEZ!

Sorry to hear about that. I like your spirit though! Crashing is an unfortunate aspect of riding, and we all do it. Given your history, and assuming you haven't, you should invest in some crash pads like these.

BlueSkyCycling.com - 661 Sub Shorts
Sixsixone Bomber Under Shorts (024054020603) at CambriaBike.com

There are numerous different brands of these shorts, so you might want to research them a bit. They are not terribly bulky, and would give you a decent cushion from this sort of impact. I have a couple of pairs of differing brand and they work quite well when conditions are treacherous. My girlfriend wears them too. Sorry, but the downside is, yes... they will make your butt look bigger, but they might keep it out of a sling too!


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

TrailMaker said:


> GEEEEEZ!
> 
> Sorry to hear about that. I like your spirit though! Crashing is an unfortunate aspect of riding, and we all do it. Given your history, and assuming you haven't, you should invest in some crash pads like these.
> 
> ...


I have a small butt anyways .. Thanks so much ! Found a pair of these for $26 w/shipping. Hope they come soon, because I am thinking it would be a good idea to wear them around the house until I heal up.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

kris7047th said:


> ...I am 63 yr old lady diagnosed with severe Osteoporosis back in '97...


And, let me guess, you consume a lot of dairy products?

Falling on ice, on a bike or on foot, when you aren't expecting it can always be bad, even without osteoporosis.

Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

kris7047th said:


> I have a small butt anyways .. Thanks so much ! Found a pair of these for $26 w/shipping. Hope they come soon, because I am thinking it would be a good idea to wear them around the house until I heal up.
> 
> View attachment 862544


 Do you have a link for these? I might nab a pair.. Thanks.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

:skep:


----------



## aksinglespeeder (Nov 9, 2010)

My wife cruising through the trees on some overflow.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

gnome tree by ~gomez~, on Flickr


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, sorry to hear this. But it sounds like you have a great attitude when it comes to experiencing adversity, so you'll obviously come back soon.

On December 23 of 2012, I hit some black ice with my bike and fractured my hip. On Christmas eve I was getting a total hip replacement. I've been doing centuries again, and getting into fat biking just this past fall.

Best of luck with your recovery!



kris7047th said:


> Thanks. A friend and I got the tire pressure adjusted for me and had a great ride Monday. Then yesterday we were to meet up with another friend @ 10 am at a Pavilion down by our river. The entrance is by way of a parking lot of of a down town main street. I was withing 75' of the pavilion when I wiped out on a massive amount of black ice .. bike went one way and I went the other. There was a car behind me and the driver got out asked if I needed help. Um yeah .. he helped me walk to the pavilion and set my bike up, wanted to get help but I said no that my friends would be there in a matter of minutes. I knew I injured myself and sure enough I opted to have one guy take me to the ER while the other guy stayed with all of the bikes. ::sigh:: refractured my pelvis. 1st time back in 1989 when a horse reared and did a back flip on me. I cracked the left donut shaped bone again which is really minor IMO. I'll be back on the bike soon, on crutches (again .. lol) Don't even really need pain meds, just time to heal. I am 63 yr old lady diagnosed with severe Osteoporosis back in '97 and with treatment got it to moderate. My left hip was severely affected and so was my back (herniated soon after that diagnosis and got surgery in '99 .. doing good) Anyways, I contribute all of the bike riding this past year strengthening my bones with low impact (got really bad knees too) weight bearing exercise. As HARD as I hit that asphalt covered in 1/4" black ice totally not visible as buildings to the right had it shaded. A few hours later after the sun had come around by noon, it was completely melted .. ARRGH .. if only we had waited a few hours to meet up. I am amazed that my hip wasn't fractured. It doesn't hurt, wasn't even bruised and I am doing pretty good the next day. Still able to function at home alone letting the dogs out, get my meals etc .. just have to take thing slower and carefully navigate the stairs in my house. DAMMIT .. lol
> 
> Oh .. On Monday the PDW Dave's Mud fenders arrived and so did the OMM Sherpa Phat rear rack, got them on. After my bike was brought home I noticed a scrape on the left side of the rack .. it saved my new bike from getting scared up that next day (yesterday) Whew .. good timing and so glad I put it on when I did.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Got out on the river today with my girlfriend to test how the pace would be if I fatbike while she cross-country skis. Worked out pretty well. Snow was rough today though... the really crunchy can't float but can't get through it either stuff. Not sure if I even had a pound of pressure in the tires


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

kris7047th said:


> Thanks. A friend and I got the tire pressure adjusted for me and had a great ride Monday. Then yesterday we were to meet up with another friend @ 10 am at a Pavilion down by our river. The entrance is by way of a parking lot of of a down town main street. I was within 75' of the pavilion when I wiped out on a massive amount of black ice .. bike went one way and I went the other. There was a car behind me and the driver got out asked if I needed help. Um yeah .. he helped me walk to the pavilion and set my bike up, wanted to get help but I said no that my friends would be there in a matter of minutes. I knew I injured myself and sure enough I opted to have one guy take me to the ER while the other guy stayed with all of the bikes. ::sigh:: refractured my pelvis.


Oh, sorry to hear! I would consider some studded tires if icy conditions are not uncommon there. A few ounces of prevention could beat a pound of cure on your future rides. Ice can take you down faster than anything, fatty or no. Get well soon!


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Finally got some snow back in upstate NY after the January thaw. Did a morning ride and it was so much fun I did a night ride tonight too!


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

dvn said:


> Finally got some snow back in upstate NY after the January thaw. Did a morning ride and it was so much fun I did a night ride tonight too!
> View attachment 862903


Nice pic, makes me miss my home state!


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

dvn said:


> Finally got some snow back in upstate NY after the January thaw. Did a morning ride and it was so much fun I did a night ride tonight too!
> View attachment 862903


Looks like a nice trail. Where is that? I sometimes visit Utica where I grew up but I've not able to find very much singletrack nearby.


----------



## OnlyInAJeep (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## OnlyInAJeep (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Hit Kincaid single track yesterday before temps hit 46F. Winter in Alaska..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

here's my wife's fatbike (a Sun Crusher)


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Awesome day....


----------



## GiantTrek (Jan 12, 2014)

You can ride from here to Canada.


----------



## canbmw (Dec 22, 2013)

Edmonton, AB


----------



## Odie-r (Apr 16, 2012)

End of the first ride with the new powder coated rims. Loving the look!


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Really nice riding at Minooka Park in Waukesha today. Little/no breeze. 13 degrees. Coating of fresh snow. Fat ride there tomorrow @ 9am if anyone in the area is interested.

Took the camera and radio release today.




























Weee!!!!!


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

^nice.


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

Fatbike got left behind in today's 70* weather in favor of getting the old iron up to temp after their 6 week winter hibernation.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*There's more than skiing in Aspen*

Perfect day for a slow ride up the Bells.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

alshead said:


> ^nice.


x2!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*Finally Winter Again*

Snow falls again on South Central NY!

Almost perfect conditions. 22F and little sun, so the fresh 4-5" snow stayed consistent. However, down in the creek valley the week's warm weather had not dispatched all the ice, so it was treacherous a lot of the way, in spots. Powder over roots & rocks is hard enough. Powder over ice is... I took to riding off the trail quite a lot. Fewer roots and no ice = more predictable. I need some mates out here!!!!!!!?????























































Light & temps fading. Time to head for the car.










Kippis Veljet!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Triailmaket- that is still one of the best looking bikes out there! Thanks for the Picts!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

what's all that white stuff in ya'lls photos?.....


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

shank3r said:


> what's all that white stuff in ya'lls photos?.....





TrailMaker said:


>


Looks like ice.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Weekend in Jizerske hory - Czech Republic*


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Same area a weekend apart 

01/12/14










01/19/14


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Sunny but breezy today. Perfect day to hide in the woods riding fatties. 3 of us got out for nice ride.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Yep. great day for a ride! Nice, fast, hardpacked conditions.


----------



## DITCHMAN (Dec 10, 2013)

A few from the Badger States Games race is Wausau WI.


----------



## letitsnow (May 23, 2006)

After a MN snowfall.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

*100 Miles in 3 days in Michigan!!!*























Day two was the hardest for me it was a good time happy we did it.


----------



## vack (Jan 2, 2003)

Frozen Fat January, 17-19th

What a Damn Good Time!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Everybody is just superb here. Love the pics!

More boring pics from your prolific nemophilist. Wish I had a better camera....










The Humvee got the call today. Nates instead of Floaters = MUCH more side grip, and confidence. Side hill... No Problem!










Climbing traction to get up on these hillsides? No Problem!










Traction on hard slippery surfaces. Well.... there are limits after all.










Local knowledge. Just roll right through and don't do ANYTHING but ROLL!










Large drop for snow riding.










OK... I was going to, but... Really, I was. A second after this I was on me bloomin arse. In fact, I was on me arse before this running to the bike. Ice being slippery, after all. Thankfully it was also thick!










Believe it or not, it still shifted. In the back anyways.










Apres ride Deux. End of the world? Mais non. End of a Star Fangled Fat Weekend. *Ca Va Bien!*


----------



## single-trac-mind (Sep 23, 2008)

*Durham Forest today*

Trails were an awesome mix of hard packed on the double and fresh powder in the single trac. I played mostly in the single. I can't believe the traction I am getting with Surly Nates


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Now THAT'S a Fat smile!


----------



## single-trac-mind (Sep 23, 2008)

TrailMaker said:


> Now THAT'S a Fat smile!


Yes sir. Seems to be the conclusion regardless of variables 
wet dry cold hot snow dirt sand mud rock grass woods fields double trac singletrac 
FATBIKE = FATSMILE


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

DITCHMAN said:


> A few from the Badger States Games race is Wausau WI.


Nice work, Cory! I was there myself. Second last place in the 14 mile. So, are there photos posted somewhere?


----------



## mbmattcor (Mar 14, 2012)

Summit Lake near Donner Summit, CA


----------



## DITCHMAN (Dec 10, 2013)

marathon marke said:


> Nice work, Cory! I was there myself. Second last place in the 14 mile. So, are there photos posted somewhere?


You can dig around here for a bunch.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/362878050453494/


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

Went riding on a local trail with a mate the other week (Superbowl -NSW) and in amongst exploring some old single track I came across an old fat BFG tyre, I haven't seen street tyres this fat in a while, nor a BF Goodrich in a while either.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Several shots strung together. :thumbsup: Inspired by sickmtbnutcase's gif on the previous page. I didn't realize we could upload them!


----------



## OnlyInAJeep (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Fanshawe Park loop Saturday, I want new tires or studs these Vee Rubber tires were not fun.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

I see we have the same bike, the nates are that much better? I wasn't sure on getting them or just getting the studs and studding these Vee's.


----------



## kooki (Jun 14, 2011)

The polar night is over - hail to the spring!
Ylläsjärvi: Lat 67,3 Long 23,8
Weather: Sunny, -32 degrees C


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

mbmattcor said:


> Summit Lake near Donner Summit, CA


Nice! I stayed there a couple of years ago when I rode cross-country. The climb up to Donner's pass sure is breathtaking. It was considerably warmer when I rode through in early September, though.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Did all of your group make it back?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothar Othp (Jun 5, 2005)

Full moon ride last week in the southern kettle moraine (WI).

























sent from my Moto X


----------



## 2whl-hoop (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

A little frozen swamp.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Fresh by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Some snow finally bonding to the ice left over from our recent crap weather and warm up.


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

For those who need a little extra resistance - trail grooming!








just kidding... but really, it would be a bugger on single track!


----------



## Ridingbozeman (Jan 13, 2014)

*Forest Service Cabin Trip*



























Had a great time over the three day weekend near West Yellowstone


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

We went fatbiking this afternoon up at 10,000ft.

What a hoot :ricky


----------



## vack (Jan 2, 2003)

Is that Gudy's Rest?


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Brainered Lake / Sourdough Trail


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Good day bangin' it out on the single track today here in Anchorage. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

*Daily (nightly) fatbike picture thread*

The snow started falling here in Maryland about 10:00 am and by the time I got home at 5:00 pm there was already close to five inches. It was almost 7:00 by the time I hit the trails. I was able to get in a nice two hour ride, by the time I finished it was getting tough to go. A good 8" fell.

 sno_fun by bdroit, on Flickr

Cheers,
Steven


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

A few from yesterday noon and night, here in Maryland.


Readying to Ride by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Wet Butt by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Bike Snow by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Light-Free Night Ride in the Snow by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Light-Free Night Ride in the Snow by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

New Germany State Park a few days ago...


By the Lake by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Bombing on the 907 by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Giving the Vertigo a Spin by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Microhop by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Cabin Stoop by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

digthemlows said:


> View attachment 864043
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Be sure to tell the big dude in the back to keep kicking @$$! +REP from me


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

TitanofChaos said:


> Be sure to tell the big dude in the back to keep kicking @$$! +REP from me


Yeah, Yeah! +1!
Ride on, Big Dude, RIDE ON!


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Today*

3 hours in the sun!


----------



## vack (Jan 2, 2003)

Geek said:


> Brainered Lake / Sourdough Trail


Nice never rode that side of the state yet.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

alphazz said:


> And, let me guess, you consume a lot of dairy products?
> 
> Falling on ice, on a bike or on foot, when you aren't expecting it can always be bad, even without osteoporosis.
> 
> Hope you heal quickly.


Update .. YES !! Lots of quality cheese, whole milk, eggs, cream in my coffee. I don't buy the prescribed drug therapy .. Women are not tested to see what levels of calcium are needed and the body/bones store calcium. Taken in too large of doses it has been found that the medication to prevent bone thinning is causing brittle bones and fractures. So I quit taking that stuff back in '07 when I was prescribed the once a month ..

I am healing quickly, getting around on the crutches up & down stairs, getting done what needs to be. Life goes on. My daughter stopped in yesterday with groceries. She is frustrated with me because I keep telling her I'm OK.

I straightened the handlebars today. They went out of whack when the bike slammed on the asphalt/ice. The Neon green Lizard Skin grips look amazing but a screw was missing from one grip .. called the company and waiting to get a replacement. I'll post the pics of the bike once I get it together and I can get it outside (safely without needing crutches .. lol)

Being housebound .. COOLLLLD weather .. I am SOoo BORED and can't wait to get back on the bike and join my friends. I do feel better with each passing day.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

RossJamis said:


> Do you have a link for these? I might nab a pair.. Thanks.


Sixsixone Bomber Under Shorts (024054020603) at CambriaBike.com

I found mine on ebay cheaper, but you can find them on amazon. Just do a google search for comparative pricing.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

All the pictures of snow rides make me miss the quiet of riding in the winter in Vermont. here in San Diego it is nice and warm... but...A police helicopter just flew over and a gentleman concerned about his man bits just drove by in third gear with no muffler in his race car. Sigh. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## cujarrett (Jul 23, 2009)

More on my blog: Today On A Bike | Cycles In Life


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

I was out riding yesterday at 4F (pretty cold for around here) and figured I would be the only crazy one out there. Nope. I ran into two other groups and we all did a loop together. Good stuff!


----------



## Lothar Othp (Jun 5, 2005)

Great ride in the SKM today. A comfortable 10F.









sent from my Moto X


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

2014-01-25-Jizerka-Hrabosh - Bikemap - Your bike routes online
mur | 2014-01-25-Jizerka-Hrabosh ? rajce.net


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*The bigger a crowd is, the more people show up for it*

A few miles from the madness of the X-Games and several great ski hills, we discovered that Fireball Cinnamon Whisky goes great in hot cocoa. Last week only 2 of us made the ride, this week was more crowded, but we were willing to share the trail with bikes, dogs, and nordic skiers. Thanks also to T-Lazy7 for the cocoa.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

We had a World Record (for Southern Utah) gathering of Fat Bikers today. flatfendershop, zskolb, Coyote Pugsley, Ziva, Jasper Russ and myself. Ziva, Jasper and Russ are fat bike wanna be's and were happy to run along side on their four little legs. Coyote Pugsley developed a drivetrain problem and cut his ride short.

Temperatures started in the 40's and became 60° by the end of the ride. Red sand, red slick rock and even the tiniest little patches of snow, which only Ziva seemed to enjoy.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

A little fun on the town, the trail, the lake:


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Kenosha Pass, Co*


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Lothar Othp said:


> Great ride in the SKM today. A comfortable 10F.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Southern Kettles? What trail?


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Could no longer imagine a winter without a fat-bike. Found some spectacular riding conditions yesterday.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Great pictures! Thx for sharing!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

Kamusta from Manila!

finally got my Fatback running which i got from a fellow MTBRer.
View attachment 864968


loving the bike. coming from 29ers its not as swoopy or flowy but thats not the point. its great for spinning along and rock crawling, laughing in the face of sandy sections at my local trail.

no too happy with the self steering of the mission in front, which seem to become more noticeable as you drop pressure.

overall im happy with my build but thinking of eventually changing the front tire.

not that many fat bikes in my neck of the woods which prompted a lot of questions, fondling, squeezing and picture taking. of course latter actions after the questions were for the bike.

much much thanks for all the guys i bought parts from as well as the guys at fatback for all their inputs.


----------



## RENCRN8 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## RENCRN8 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## RENCRN8 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Lothar Othp (Jun 5, 2005)

marathon marke said:


> Southern Kettles? What trail?


That's at the Crossroads where the blue meets the gnome loop.


----------



## endorfin (Jan 10, 2008)

RENCRN8 said:


>


Ashima on a fatbike ??

I used the two piece formula rotors and they are ripped in two...


----------



## Askar (Sep 16, 2012)

Russia. Meschera -22 C


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

4 Pugsleys at today's ride. 4" or so of fresh fluff made for fun riding.


----------



## RENCRN8 (Dec 13, 2010)

endorfin said:


> Ashima on a fatbike ??
> 
> I used the two piece formula rotors and they are ripped in two...


Yep I really like them. No reason to not use them on this bike if you would run them on any other bike.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Skipped work and went for a ride. The snow was coming down like mad at the time, so out I went.









His was bigger...









New friends.









Had some recovery-ribs, and now back to work.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Otis on Lake Mary by ~gomez~, on Flickr


----------



## Sevenz (Jul 17, 2009)

Pristine snow conditions here on Long Island right now!!!


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

*Rolling Hills Fat bike Race in Michigan 1/25*

it was a good day to be out riding. :thumbsup:























thanks To Steve for taking photos.


----------



## evilution13 (Jan 13, 2014)

Went out on the new Kona Wo today and had a great time!


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

Another fun ride on the river.








sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## timjpeterson (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck to the arrowhead 135 folks. -22F currently in northern MN.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Some pics from Saturday at the Frederick Watershed, which included a mess of fat fronts and full fats, including: 3 Pugsleys, 2 Krampi, 2 Lynskey Strati, a Pryde, a 907, and my Vertigo to help stomp down the snow.


Snow Wheelie-ing Ian by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Paul's Lynskey Stratus Fat Bike by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Snow Rack by bundokbiker, on Flickr


DL's Pryde Fat Bike by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Powdery Snow Ride by bundokbiker, on Flickr

This was from the weekend before this at New Germany State Park, taken by my buddy Mugg:


Prepping to Hop by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Aftershock (Dec 3, 2013)

Kasshabog Lake, turned into more of a fat bike walk, the engine wasn't strong enough!


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

Draper, UT


IMG_5688 by NewsRover, on Flickr


----------



## Odie-r (Apr 16, 2012)

Aftershock said:


> View attachment 865334
> 
> 
> Kasshabog Lake, turned into more of a fat bike walk, the engine wasn't strong enough!


Beauty Bike!


----------



## burtondogs (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## burtondogs (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## AZmuchacho (Nov 14, 2013)

tridentcycleworks said:


> View attachment 865095


what bike and headlight is that?


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice ride in the mountains today.


----------



## burtondogs (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## cjdean (May 7, 2010)

*LaPlata Canyon*

Almost to Kennebec Pass


----------



## tri-tele (Jun 18, 2009)

10 degree F ride on the trails just behind my office. Scared the bejesus out of a poor coyote as I can riding along. also had sweat freeze on the scene of my garmin. how cool is that?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Moose Brook Fatbike Race Start*

-5F with a howling wind. A good time was had my almost all. Although there were a few people hanging onto their feet in misery as they defrosted.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

People who ride when other people work are slackers. Tuesday, and I'm already slacking.



















It was oh so worth it.


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Vee Snowshoe will arrive tomorrow to replace my sidewall-challenged 27tpi Endomorph. It's been running tubeless for well over a year now, so it was interesting to see what was inside.

Apparently, Stan's turns into snowflakes...










And it was lined exceptionally well with old sealant that had dried beyond usefulness. Anyone know the weight of a pristine wire bead 27tpi Endo? This was 1755g when I pulled it off the bike and syringed any liquid out. Needless to say, I'm looking forward to the Snowshoe.


----------



## sdsyver (May 8, 2013)

Here are a few from todays ride. Start of ride was -17C and end was -11C. A nice day!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sloppy 14 mile ride today on the Hillside trails/single track. Temp was 38. Heat wave for the last three weeks. No good. Trails were still fun though, with patches of ice here and there. Only one fall..
















Dude on the pond was on a sweet Borealis with Bud and Lous. Crazy for going out there after 3 weeks of above freezing temps. 








Gotta keep it real but not TOO real








This is how warm it's been the last 3 weeks, there's dudes out riding Harleys!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

Rode the matanuska river for a bit. No snow! It was fun playing on frozen sand bars, kinda like a semi hard skate park.


----------



## scooterbee (Dec 29, 2013)

coastkid71 said:


> Yellowcraig beach :thumbsup:


Coast kid your videos are rad. Thanks for taking the time to make them


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

scooterbee said:


> Coast kid your videos are rad. Thanks for taking the time to make them


Hey, you made a fat bamboo frame! Cheers to you. Here's the second one I made, rode it for more than a year. Currently halfway done with making its successor.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Today's fun at Powerline Pass and the Hillside single track. Fast snow with some tricky icy spots. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

^that last shot is rad.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

alshead said:


> ^that last shot is rad.


Thanks man. Sometimes one-handing it on a sketchy trail pays off!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

*Moonlander in Dubai*

Here's an image thats a bit different to all your snowy fatscapes

Taken yesterday. Its tough in the Gulf ;-)


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Can't say which of the previous two photos makes me more excited...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Odie-r (Apr 16, 2012)

ShamusWave said:


>


Beauty! Well played sir.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

ShamusWave said:


>


Salsa needs to use this for a promotional poster.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Great day in ANC riding the Hillside single track. Finally cooled off a lil down to 25F. Bring on some snow!!








Meeses

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jozz (Apr 8, 2004)

Oka, Qc


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Two weeks ago I did a 24 hour solo race on my single speed Pug.

I'm still grinning like a loon after 20 hours in the saddle. Probably because this race is usually subzero with lots of ice, slush and whatever wind the weather can spare.

Or maybe I'm happy there's only only 4 hours to go.



(Pic by Jon Brookes)


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Congrats Velobike! A great ride, and that pic really gives the feel of it.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

*Snowy Saturday Morning Cruise*
















fresh snow on the ground and still falling it was a nice morning for a ride!!!


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

A slippery snowy morning cruise!


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Slippery fresh snow must be today's theme. Slippery wetter stuff here too (SE WI). First test of the Snowshoe out back. One thumb up out of two; so far. Low-low pressure traction is awesome...just awful rolling resistance. But, fresh, wet snow is tough. Heck of an improvement over the Endo.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

TankD said:


> Can't say which of the previous two photos makes me more excited...


Same here. In fact the expression on the face in your avatar photo sort of explains it all.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*Upstate NY Reporting for Duty*

Hey;

Anybody can ride trails. Even the skinny bikes could now. Today was "We Don't Need No Stinkin Trail, If It Looks Difficult, Ride It," Day. Spelunking. Slogging through uncharted sidehill forest. Nobody even WALKS these remote places of this park. Glacial Moraine topography, like half dump loads of dirt scattered around everywhere. Natures pump track, except for all the downed deadfall. Fatty says can do! After a week of barely getting above 10F, busted plumbing everywhere, today it is 34. Soft and melting snow, saved by the deep woods and forest creek ecosystem that runs colder and more humid than anywhere else. Nate traction was awesome, and totally necessary with no trail, and lots of hidden trees/roots/rocks/branches/hoarfrost. Just loft the front wheel and go for it!



















Picking & poking.










Did I mention the frost? Thankfully it was the rear wheel.



















All tolled I rode about 2 miles, but was totally gassed. Too bad nobody will see most of my tracks.










Hard ride, but there is always the recovery to look forward to.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

I think there is something wrong with my trail groomer.










But I rode anyway.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Caught in a wild Squall today, upside was this!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

"Hard ride, but there is always the recovery to look forward to."
What he said Way to top of a nice ride..


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Ogden, Utah*

After the Fat Bike Summit race, pic by Anthony. Didn't race, just hit some trail.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

sickmtbnutcase said:


> Slippery fresh snow must be today's theme. Slippery wetter stuff here too (SE WI).


Where did you go? I'm in the Milwaukee/Brown Deer area.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I really must do something about improving my bunnyhopping so I can get over fallen branches....


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

marathon marke said:


> Where did you go? I'm in the Milwaukee/Brown Deer area.


I live in Wind Lake. We've been keeping the new Minooka Park trails in Waukesha rideable. Group rides every Sunday morning during winter so please come and join in. Trail building during spring and fall. The second/intermediate loop is almost complete (and rideable). Advanced loop building will start thus year. Pretty nice single track.

Watch their failbook site for rides and trail building opportunities.

https://www.facebook.com/BikeWaukesha


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Velobike said:


> I really must do something about improving my bunnyhopping so I can get over fallen branches....


That's not Bunny hopping, it would be Kangaroo hopping!


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

Riding in the light of the sunset because that was low tide.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Rain and wet snow all day yesterday and today back down to -5 C. Trail was a ***** the first lap the second wasn't as bad, I had my first lap path to follow and second it was starting to freeze so the slush was getting hard and easier to ride on. First ride on the Nate rear Bud front, AWESOME! what a complete difference over those Vee Rubber Missions. My arms were not fatigued at all, I didn't have to fight the bike the whole ride, only sucky thing was I replaced the Elixer 3's with some Shimano SLX XT and well they were really stiff, I am pretty sure they were freezing up. Guess I will have to get a set of Hopes for it that use Dot5 and not mineral oil.


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Re-opening some trails after yesterdays light snowfall.


----------



## Cageracer (Aug 26, 2013)

Finally got my bike built!

Needed a few of these to help with the build:









Some bling parts:









And here she is complete:


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Cageracer said:


> Finally got my bike built!
> 
> Needed a few of these to help with the build:
> 
> ...


Noyce.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

A couple from Saturday - I'm liking this low angle.


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

Fresh snow along the Mississippi


Made it out to a few small islands we had never been able to get to, out on the main channel.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Do you have any more details on the bike that you would be willing to share??



Cageracer said:


> Finally got my bike built!
> 
> Needed a few of these to help with the build:
> 
> ...


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Ice on Saturday (frozen C&O Canal), rocks + slush on Sunday (Frederick Watershed).


Saturday C&O Ice Ride by bundokbiker, on Flickr


C&O Ice Ride by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Vandal Trail by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Warm/Cold Frederick Watershed Ride by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Cageracer (Aug 26, 2013)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Do you have any more details on the bike that you would be willing to share??


Hey mate,
some more details here (hope you can see that link).

Weight is 13.5kg/29 lbs with heavy platform pedals and that heavy dropper post.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

That is a great looking bike


----------



## HawkCWS (Feb 3, 2014)

*Thanks World of Bikes in Iowa City*

Buddy and I picked up two 2011 Salsa Mukluk's the other day at World of Bikes. Stoked by some more winter riding!!!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Otis & the Chopper by ~gomez~, on Flickr


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful day today


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful photograph. I like it!

Steven



Geek said:


> Beautiful day today


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
VERY nICE !!!!


----------



## hbs (Feb 4, 2014)

Nashua River Westside Trail


----------



## xgerstandtx (Sep 18, 2012)

Fresh trails and snow. Solo and just beautiful. Love riding Iowa.


----------



## Anabar (May 26, 2012)

last Sunday


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Snow Vandal by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

Shamus....beautiful photos, wow.

Sorry for off topic questions...but.....

Can you give some details on what equipment and settings you used (any editing?)


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

trauma-md said:


> Shamus....beautiful photos, wow.
> 
> Sorry for off topic questions...but.....
> 
> Can you give some details on what equipment and settings you used (any editing?)


Agreed, great pics, Shamus. I found more here:
Fat-Bike Finland - Salsa Beargrease 2014

EXIF info can be gleaned from there. He's using decent equipment, as you can tell


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

ShamusWave said:


>


Is that entire bike Teflon coated so that no snow or dirt sticks to it? I don't think my bike was that clean even before it was first ridden.

Nice crisp photo.


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)

I got my bike build finally, the frame is home build.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

J_K said:


> I got my bike build finally, the frame is home build.


Nicely done!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

J_K said:


> I got my bike build finally, the frame is home build.


Beautiful work.


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

A cool -4F


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Yesterday.









Today.


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Thanks to the "Snowmobile Groomers"*

The local multi-use MTB trail gets significant snowmobile traffic which has packed the trail nicely given the significant snow we've got in southeastern Michigan this year. 
Conditions were near perfect this evening...


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

I know this of OT, but how're you liking the fork?


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

alshead said:


> I know this of OT, but how're you liking the fork?


It's overkill now that snow has smoothed out the trail. Here's my earlier post:
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/ca...-fat-fork-ready-go-870885-3.html#post10713342

and here...
Carver Bikes Trans-Fat Suspension Fat Fork - READY TO GO! - Page 3


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

overkill ?


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

RFX big foot said:


> overkill ?


Yes, "overkill" for the conditions... Most all of the drops and rocks and roots have been covered up with snow and smoothed out by snowmobile traffic. The fork doesn't get the workout it normally does on dry trail bed.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

tjdog800 said:


> The local multi-use MTB trail gets significant snowmobile traffic which has packed the trail nicely given the significant snow we've got in southeastern Michigan this year.
> Conditions were near perfect this evening...
> View attachment 867364


Munson Park?


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

scrublover said:


>


The irony of Jamaican beer, in the snow...


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Last nights night ride in a foot of snow


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

TrailMaker said:


> The irony of Jamaican beer, in the snow...


...which is kinda' why I liked that shot.

Hey, it was the only thing remotely resembling decent beer the packy I stopped in on the way to ride had.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

scrublover said:


> ...which is kinda' why I liked that shot.
> 
> Hey, it was the only thing remotely resembling decent beer the packy I stopped in on the way to ride had.


Yeh...

It would not be my first choice by any means, but it's sure enough far from the last.


----------



## Qyota (May 25, 2011)

Jonnychimpo said:


> A cool -4F
> View attachment 867302


Nice! Those poagies are huuuuuge!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

A 10+% grade uphill on very soft snow. It was a good thing that it was a beautiful day, because the riding sucked, 10,000' in elevation didn't help either.


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

10+% grade and 10,000' of elevation? Well done sir! That's awesome.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Jonnychimpo said:


> 10+% grade and 10,000' of elevation? Well done sir! That's awesome.


Sorry, I guess that I was unclear. The ride was at 10,000' in elevation. My total climbing was significantly less because my total trip was only 3.3 miles. Too much sinking in and rear tire spin so I gave up. Only 675' in climbing. I'll hang my head in shame.


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

Still no small feat. I figured it was elevation and not climbing feet. Flatlanders like myself find that impressive and enviable.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Spoke cards are cool again - if they are made of snow of course


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

scrublover said:


> Hey, it was the only thing remotely resembling decent beer the *packy* I stopped in on the way to ride had.


Welcome to Connecticut.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Well the weather has been crap and no snow in a couple weeks so I decided to clean the house then go on a BdoubleEdoubleR-U-N. And create a monster the garage..
























Now this is comedy.. Took the growler cage off the other bike and put it on the Fatback. I call it the Booze Hound. God help us all. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Best ride of the season*

After unseasonably warm weather (5th warmest January since 1907), winter is finally settling in here in Nome, and the riding is pretty good. Pedaled the road north out of town to Newton Peak, then headed cross country along the ridge line. Found quite a bit of rideable crust. The steepest uphill sections to the ridge were HAB, but this was minimal, a mile maybe. What ensued afterward was pure snow biking bliss. Two miles of top of the world ridge riding and another two of downhill "slaloming" through untracked snow. Tailwind to boot. Best of ride of the winter by far. 15 miles altogether, the longest in more than a month. Even saw a fox playing outside it's den. Hope we get more snow before the Iditarod and ITI start. Very little snow cover and lots of ice at lower elevations.

Sorry about the awkward timer shot. I need a camera with a timer that lasts longer than 10 secs. Every time I attempt to get a shot of me riding, I,m scrambling to get back on the bike when the shutter clicks.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> Sorry, I guess that I was unclear. The ride was at 10,000' in elevation. My total climbing was significantly less because my total trip was only 3.3 miles. Too much sinking in and rear tire spin so I gave up. Only 675' in climbing. I'll hang my head in shame.


Get a little oxygen tank on that rear rack our yours!!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*Daily Wanna be Fatbiking Pic Post*

Puh...

Here we have the Alaska folks lamenting the lack of a real winter, and we here in Upstate NY have had their deep freeze and just got 14" of snow! Too much to ride, so the only thing to do is shoe and hope, HOPE that I can ride on the weekend the trails I busted yesterday. In case you don't know, shoeing in 14" of snow is very hard work, but we do what is necessary.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Your living up to your name, TrailMaker, though not by your preferred means of conveyance. Riding will be that much sweeter when you are able to do it.


----------



## hopecyclery (Jan 2, 2012)

a bunch more from the shoot----->

Hope Cyclery: #RADBIKEOFTHEDAY: Mike's Salsa Beargrease Carbon XX1


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Your pictures are incredible. Please tell me you rode up that hill.



veloborealis said:


> After unseasonably warm weather (5th warmest January since 1907), winter is finally settling in here in Nome, and the riding is pretty good. Pedaled the road north out of town to Newton Peak, then headed cross country along the ridge line. Found quite a bit of rideable crust. The steepest uphill sections to the ridge were HAB, but this was minimal, a mile maybe. What ensued afterward was pure snow biking bliss. Two miles of top of the world ridge riding and another two of downhill "slaloming" through untracked snow. Tailwind to boot. Best of ride of the winter by far. 15 miles altogether, the longest in more than a month. Even saw a fox playing outside it's den. Hope we get more snow before the Iditarod and ITI start. Very little snow cover and lots of ice at lower elevations.
> 
> Sorry about the awkward timer shot. I need a camera with a timer that lasts longer than 10 secs. Every time I attempt to get a shot of me riding, I,m scrambling to get back on the bike when the shutter clicks.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Your pictures are incredible. Please tell me you rode up that hill.


Since you said, please... I rode up that hill Most of it anyway, if the road counts? Once I left the road, the climb to the ridge was rideable, except where I had to flounder through a three foot cornice. Riding was very slow on the steeps though, so I walked about a mile of it. Walking was faster and used less energy. If your comment refers to the pic of the track, that was all downhill. When I can leave a track that straight riding uphill through three inches granular snow I'll be signing up for the ITI.

Thanks for the comment about the photos... Don't get that too often with my limited photog skillz.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Your welcome and thanks for sharing your pics.



veloborealis said:


> Since you said, please... I rode up that hill Most of it anyway, if the road counts? Once I left the road, the climb to the ridge was rideable, except where I had to flounder through a three foot cornice. Riding was very slow on the steeps though, so I walked about a mile of it. Walking was faster and used less energy. If your comment refers to the pic of the track, that was all downhill. When I can leave a track that straight riding uphill through three inches granular snow I'll be signing up for the ITI.
> 
> Thanks for the comment about the photos... Don't get that too often with my limited photog skillz.


----------



## Qyota (May 25, 2011)

Found a stump to lean on today. Fantastic ride trough silent woods on a single snowmobile track.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Tried it today;

Epic FAIL. Damn... I wanna ride. :nonod:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Keep stomping! We got less than you, about 9" here in VT from that storm, and I've been snowshoeing my feeder trail (to snowmo) 2x/day with the dogs, and only now is it looking possibly fun to ride, I have not even bothered to try yet.


----------



## liquidboarder2k4 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^Keep stomping! We got less than you, about 9" here in VT from that storm, and I've been snowshoeing my feeder trail (to snowmo) 2x/day with the dogs, and only now is it looking possibly fun to ride, I have not even bothered to try yet.


Ha!

I'm stomped. 2 days plowing through this stuff and my legs are bombed. Hip flexors and calves mostly. I really wanted to get out early this morning after the 10F night to see if the cold dry snow offered more grip than yesterday afternoon's in the sun at 25F. I'm too flippin lazy! Maybe tomorrow....

Keep riding & shooting folks!


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Switzerland's changing. Would like to see a farmer milk one of them :lol:










Good day climbing.










Good day descending.


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Light snow falling today. Decent trail conditions. Nice time in the woods.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

More pics: Flickr: Joel Greenblatt | Clockwork Bikes' Photostream

-Joel


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

Snowing like mad in the mountains of northern Utah. Went and rode Round Valley in Park City today. Good times on the 'Moonie.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> More pics: Flickr: Joel Greenblatt | Clockwork Bikes' Photostream
> 
> -Joel


Sweet-looking fatbike!!! :band: How long did it take to receive your tanwall Nates? I put in my order back in late December and am still waiting.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

MiniTrail said:


> clockwork that is one beautiful bike!


Second that! That rig is outstanding!


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Sweet-looking fatbike!!! :band: How long did it take to receive your tanwall Nates? I put in my order back in late December and am still waiting.


You may want to go talk to your shop. Those tires have been in stock at QBP...


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I was having some trouble keeping the wheels on the ribbon today. With the recent snows, deviating off the packed stuff leads to an abrupt stop.


----------



## Timppa H (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeh;

The cold snow experiment was a success, at least. 5*F (-15C) at ride time. Couldn't ride AT ALL in the 25* sunny snow, but was able to on this harder dry stuff. Narrow ride, though. Narrow line, narrow opportunity. Narrow fun, really. Tromping around with the help of other users has created a "rideable" ribbon, but it's limited to the generic stuff and pretty boring. Very high rolling resistance with the post hole boot tracks. No noodling around picking through offbeat terrain like I love to do. Stick to the ribbon and fight to maintain direction and momentum. Not much fun really. Too bad. It was nice out there. Hot coffee with a splash of Caol Ila was sure tasty.


----------



## Dystance (Jan 6, 2014)

First 2 rides on new Specialized Fatboy. New to fat bikes but loving riding in the snow.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

10.5 miles of snow machine trail riding today. In the track it was mostly rideable with very low pressures required at some points, I'd say how low, but my gauge that has recorded pressures as low as 4.5PSI came up with a 0.0 reading (obviously we were over that, but the gauge couldn't read it). Good times.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Great ride this Morning. No snow like ever - but we did have rain two days ago! A whopping 2/10 of an inch! That means all the clay turns into mountains of grip! So we road to the top (walked some) of South Fortuna mountain. View was outstanding ~600ft straight drop down to road below. We went the sissy fire road trail rather than the ridge route...

Sorry about grainy cell phone image - low clouds blocked sunrise.


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

Dystance, Sweet bike, nice pics! You're in Ft. Collins, yes?


----------



## ohcaras (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Dystance (Jan 6, 2014)

SCOOTERINSLC said:


> Dystance, Sweet bike, nice pics! You're in Ft. Collins, yes?


Yes, been on the trails for years but first time fat biker Maybe meet for ride while trails are good.


----------



## 2whl-hoop (May 8, 2011)

A couple from this weekend...


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

At the Powderkeg Fatbike race this wknd. 1st Place for 2-man team!! Whooo--hoooo!!

Thanks to Amy Marsh for the pics!! 

PK1 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Showing off my nice Foxwear Jacket!! Thanks Lou. 

PK2 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

2nd ride on new Fatboy. Wow it was fun. My first fat bike. Here come all the Fatboy pics!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

I started a thread several minutes ago asking for help. It seems I'm not able to post images directly from my computer files. So I downloaded them on another website and linked them here.

A bunch of us went riding on the frozen Milwaukee River today. Snowmobile tracks verified that it was solid and safe. A great afternoon riding, with a chili feed and warm fire afterward.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> You may want to go talk to your shop. Those tires have been in stock at QBP...


JensonUSA, go figure.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

tridentcycleworks said:


> Second that! That rig is outstanding!


Ditto!


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

EndoRando said:


> Near Clam Gulch


That is crazy!


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

*A foot of dry powder...yee hah*


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

Today's ride. 24 miles and a whopping 163 whole feet of climbing!


----------



## burtondogs (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## PhilosopherKing (Nov 11, 2011)

*Cane creek seatpost*



Timppa H said:


>


How do you like the long travel cane creek seatpost? I am getting the same bike with a short travel version.


----------



## AdamJay (Jan 27, 2014)

FB4 Elite arrived today. Here it is after some tweaks.


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

Jonnychimpo said:


> Today's ride. 24 miles and a whopping 163 whole feet of climbing!


That's a good Lookin bike right there. Familiar even


----------



## forrestmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

was he just sleeping?


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## deerock (Nov 4, 2013)

*my KHS fat bike*

this is what I'm riding and it's a blast. I really like the geometry too. It's right over 30lbs. as is. Will eventually go tubeless, but for now I'm happy as it is, since I'm beating it up a bit anyway without much snow in the mountains yet.

I also have Bar Mitts ready to go and Studded Dillingers at the ready for the ice.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks cool. I like it.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Trails finally getting packed down good from last weeks foot of snow. Now we've got another 6-12 coming Thursday. Oh well, back to the snow shoes.


----------



## Neffro (Feb 29, 2012)

DVN,

Is that the Tech Park Trails in Malta?


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Neffro said:


> DVN,
> 
> Is that the Tech Park Trails in Malta?


Yep. The front loop to the left from the parking area. It's the only section that's decent right now though. I was able to ride around 1/4 mile in each direction from the parking lot but the rest is still too soft. I was hoping my grooming efforts on Saturday would have helped a bit more. We just need one day above freezing to set things up.


----------



## shawncumby (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice to see another Growler Cage fan on here.


----------



## Timppa H (Oct 22, 2005)

PhilosopherKing said:


> How do you like the long travel cane creek seatpost? I am getting the same bike with a short travel version.


I like it very much in the summer. It´s a bit stiff in cold (below 0C), but you don´t usually need much suspension if there is snow.
It has a lot of setback, which is just good in my case.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A nice morning in Vermont.


----------



## EccentricRich (Dec 16, 2010)

deerock said:


> this is what I'm riding and it's a blast. I really like the geometry too. It's right over 30lbs. as is. Will eventually go tubeless, but for now I'm happy as it is, since I'm beating it up a bit anyway without much snow in the mountains yet.
> 
> I also have Bar Mitts ready to go and Studded Dillingers at the ready for the ice.


Deerock

Please can you tell me what the bracket / device mounted above the handlebar stem is for?

Thanks,

Richard.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

EccentricRich said:


> Please can you tell me what the bracket / device mounted above the handlebar stem is for?
> .


Aftermarket Garmin GPS mount.


----------



## deerock (Nov 4, 2013)

Actually it's a Rokform iPhone mount. I have their iPhone case installed over my phone which encompasses a strong magnet and a leash, which I just leave on my phone (also so I can just hang the phone on a similar magnet mount in my truck too). My iPhone hasn't moved even during a crash where I performed an Olympic sized 'endo'. I find it to be the best phone mount system, let alone for bikes. I have it on each bike I own.
I like having my phone in front of me as I work for myself and need to answer phone calls if within cell range, as well as I have the Delorme InReach app installed (as well as the actual InReach Satellite communication unit that I keep in my side pocket) to communicate with clients and/or wife if up deep in mountain ranges, etc. where I can't get cell coverage.

I prefer the Garmin 810 for the actual cycling info (instead of cycling apps which just drain the phone battery quickly) which is why I have the stock Garmin mount on the handlebar to the right too. I found if I had an aftermarket or Garmin forward mount installed, those mounts break or bend easily with the slightest fall, which can happen more often in the snow obviously.


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

Stairway to heaven?









The mighty Miss









Don't be a statistic!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Great lil ride on the Hillside single track today here in Anchorage. Was a perfect 10F calm day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Another brutal February fat bike ride.


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

A photo after Bike Party DC









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Finally started snowing in Anchorage today! Got to enjoy the dusting whilst out on a beer run. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

crashtestdummy said:


> Another brutal February fat bike ride.


I considered buying one of those thermometer top caps for my fatbike, but they don't go low enough for the temps on my average winter rides.


----------



## ak greeff (May 21, 2008)

*Frozen Salmon Under The Ice*

Came across this salmon frozen under the ice while riding up the Knik River Valley, Alaska.


----------



## ak greeff (May 21, 2008)

*Salmon in the ice*

Pic taken while riding up the Knik River Valley. Alaska


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

Didn't get out yesterday due to rain, but loving my new sign...


----------



## EccentricRich (Dec 16, 2010)

deerock said:


> Actually it's a Rokform iPhone mount. I have their iPhone case installed over my phone which encompasses a strong magnet and a leash, which I just leave on my phone (also so I can just hang the phone on a similar magnet mount in my truck too). My iPhone hasn't moved even during a crash where I performed an Olympic sized 'endo'. I find it to be the best phone mount system, let alone for bikes. I have it on each bike I own.
> I like having my phone in front of me as I work for myself and need to answer phone calls if within cell range, as well as I have the Delorme InReach app installed (as well as the actual InReach Satellite communication unit that I keep in my side pocket) to communicate with clients and/or wife if up deep in mountain ranges, etc. where I can't get cell coverage.
> 
> I prefer the Garmin 810 for the actual cycling info (instead of cycling apps which just drain the phone battery quickly) which is why I have the stock Garmin mount on the handlebar to the right too. I found if I had an aftermarket or Garmin forward mount installed, those mounts break or bend easily with the slightest fall, which can happen more often in the snow obviously.


Thanks for the comprehensive info and response Deerock.

Richard.


----------



## GiantTrek (Jan 12, 2014)

ak greeff said:


> Pic taken while riding up the Knik River Valley. Alaska


Excellent!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

veloborealis said:


> I considered buying one of those thermometer top caps for my fatbike, but they don't go low enough for the temps on my average winter rides.


I've never seen mine pegged at the low end, but I have seen the high end pegged.


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

A very short, but nice little ride. Short hair dogs don't like to sit in the snow...


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice 13 mile ride on the Hillside single track at 3F temps. Perfect weather. Got a ill bit of snow last night to boot. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Been riding on the frozen Milwaukee River lately. Going back for more tomorrow.

















































And nothing beats a good bowl of home-made chili, a beer, and a warm fire after a great ride.


----------



## ntm1973 (Jan 7, 2013)

Fatbike at work



Fatbike at play


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

ventured out onto lake champlain. not very far... folks were walking all the way out to the break wall.


Fatbike on the Lake by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Fatbike on the Lake by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Fatbike on the Lake by mbeganyi, on Flickr

got in some woods time too... but with 10"+ overnight i might try to get on the skis tonight.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Yesterday turned out to be a pretty epic day out at Kincaid. Icy, but gorgeous. 

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

cool pics!


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Jonnychimpo said:


> A very short, but nice little ride. Short hair dogs don't like to sit in the snow...


Beautiful bike and Boxer!


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks. One is a rescue, the other is not.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Thats cool we have a rescued boxer as well. She not fawn rather a almost black sealed brindle.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Ramjm_2000 said:


> cool pics!


Thanks, it was a good ol time!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*Vets Home, Marshalltown, IA*

At the Vets home...







Sledding on Rosie' O


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Celebrating #FatbikeFriday and #Freedom at Independence Hall, Philadelphia.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Great day on the single track above Hillstop ski area today. Saw a bunch of moose!! 12F, lots of climbing then lost of descending..


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

A lot of great scenery in this pics. Paint me jealous


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Geeeez...

Whoever thought I'd want to go to Alaska because there was so little snow I could ride my Fatbike? 2 more inches this morning. That makes 20+ in two weeks.


----------



## mulveyr (Jan 27, 2014)

18 miles along the Erie Canal towpath today. Perfect weather for a ride!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*On the coast in East Lothian, SE Scotland UK*

Out with friends on the coast today 


15th Feb; Gullane Beach ride 005 by coastkid71, on Flickr


15th Feb; Gullane Beach ride 009 by coastkid71, on Flickr


15th Feb; Gullane Beach ride 011 by coastkid71, on Flickr


15th Feb; Gullane Beach ride 014 by coastkid71, on Flickr


15th Feb; Gullane Beach ride 015 by coastkid71, on Flickr


15th Feb; Gullane Beach ride 016 by coastkid71, on Flickr


15th Feb; Gullane Beach ride 017 by coastkid71, on Flickr


15th Feb; Gullane Beach ride 018 by coastkid71, on Flickr


15th Feb; Gullane Beach ride 019 by coastkid71, on Flickr


15th Feb; Gullane Beach ride 021 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Its Febuary i know but... :thumbsup:

15th Feb; Gullane Beach ride 022 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Rail trail by the house is nice and packed by sleds....so...took the boy and his tube out for a few miles.



















He got to play on some huge drifts for a while. Pretty happy kid today


----------



## MuruCycles (Sep 5, 2012)

I just thought that I'd remind everyone that it's not a) snowing and b) cold *everywhere*...


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

First ride today - not sure about the veetire snowshoes


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Still trying to figure out my Snowshoe as well. Seems to me that to get any kind if decent traction, pressure has to be super low, but at that point it doesn't want to roll. Side to side traction sucks and even my 27tpi Larry up front holds better. After a few rides on mine in various wet/dry/packed snow, I think the Endo I replaced is better out back.

Hopefully it rolls fast enough in the dirt that I don't take too long to grind it off during the warmer months.

At least the bike looks good


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

I took Razha and the Moonlander out to Antelope Island to play in the sand and ride one of the trails out there. A little overcast, but 52 degrees, so all in all a good time!

Razha is done with the photos and wants to go.


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

Got the kids out today. Polk sled worked great for the littlest one. Lots of fun.


----------



## helgi (May 9, 2006)

Cross-post from the Surly forum, but I want to post this everywhere now. I'm the Jehova's witness of fatbikes today, so bear with me.

So I gots me a Surly Pugsley Special Ops, had it powdercoated in RAL4009, put on a Brooks C17 Cambium saddle and went for a ride. Came back 10 hours later, totally knackered and stoked to 11.

= WIN


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

broadwayline said:


> First ride today - not sure about the veetire snowshoes
> View attachment 869945


Can't wait for this frame set to be available direct!

How much does your setup weigh?


----------



## sk1er18 (Jul 11, 2009)

Build in process


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

*The Poto in SE Michigan*

snowing and great trail conditions!!!

FATBACK waiting to go!















:thumbsup:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

-3dF this morning by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Yesterday - singletrack perfection. Light coating of snow on well-set trails. Fast, fun, little bit slippery. 5 of us had a good ride. Pics by ride organizer and overall good guy, Ron.










Me not being graceful in nasty drifted not quite rideable section.....not I'm not a hunchback - that's a camelback under the jacket. Really deep off the trail.


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

Riding the "snowmobile groomers" at ILRA


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

*BlizzBike Race in Hampton Falls, NH*

5 Laps of pure fun! drivetrain froze almost completely along with the pedals. it was a singlespeed slog for the last 2 laps followed by cold beer at the finish


----------



## ohcaras (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's a few from yesterday:


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Had a blast yesterday on the beach out on Crooked Island, FL...nice 65F.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

After snow all day yesterday a beautiful day today. 6 degrees at the start, 18 degrees at the end.


----------



## SSBiker (Nov 12, 2012)

Keeping it nice and phat.


----------



## efuss (Dec 15, 2011)

Yesterday's Ride


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

*Polebridge, MT*


----------



## Testmule (Jul 27, 2013)

Tunalic said:


> Had a blast yesterday on the beach out on Crooked Island, FL...nice 65F.


But we like it up here in the snow&#8230; and the cold&#8230; and frozen toes.. and windburned skin.. Honest.. we do.. sort of


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Great weekend in se Michigan.


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

*ILRA Night Ride*

Last night's ride in new snow


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

After another fresh snow under blue sky. Perfect!


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

The white stuff's meltin'.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Testmule said:


> But we like it up here in the snow&#8230; and the cold&#8230; and frozen toes.. and windburned skin.. Honest.. we do.. sort of


Y'all can have it! I'm cold natured and was suffering a bit a couple weeks ago when we had a few days of freezing rain & not getting above 40.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Just as the snow started coming down.
Another 6-8 today!


----------



## scottbmf (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

scottbmf said:


> View attachment 870608


Nice! We recently had a fat bike night at our local indoor bike park, The Wheel Mill in Pittsburgh


----------



## scottbmf (Feb 18, 2014)

i was there that is my muk in two of the photos, i was sidelined due to some back pain


----------



## AdamJay (Jan 27, 2014)

Ellenberger Park, a 42 acre park in Indianapolis, is just a block from my house. There's a packed earth fitness trail that runs around and through it. It's not a designated mountain bike trail, but few use it in February and as it has been our most extreme winter in my life time, we still have about 8-10" on the ground here. Today it's in the upper 40's so the snow is getting soft and wet, but there have been enough runners and dog walkers to keep the trail a somewhat distinguishable singletrack.

My Vee Missions (72tpi) were down all the way to 8psi to make it through the trail. After today's ride I can definitely see why some guys drop $300+ on a good pair of snow tires. That not withstanding, I had a blast. I only washed out on a few climbs, and I'm convinced the tires are to blame.  
I'm wondering how On-One Floaters would have done today, or if I should spring for some Husker Dus or Nates. As a fan of Husker Du (the band), I'm leaning that way.

The thing I like the most about riding fat is how it encourages you to push your own limits and the limits of your equipment and the terrain. It makes me a better rider, technically speaking.


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

In Lou I trust.









The swans? Not so much.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Finally got my girl out on the fatbike this past weekend at Eklutna Lake. Good times..

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

AdamJay said:


> The thing I like the most about riding fat is how it encourages you to push your own limits and the limits of your equipment and the terrain. It makes me a better rider, technically speaking.


Well done, and said;

However, I call BS on the washouts. There are no Nate-worthy climbs at all... north of, maybe... Bloomington! :ihih::devil:


----------



## AdamJay (Jan 27, 2014)

TrailMaker said:


> Well done, and said;
> 
> However, I call BS on the washouts. There are no Nate-worthy climbs at all... north of, maybe... Bloomington! :ihih::devil:


Hehehe! Oh, believe me, I wish I were BSing! It's just real sloppy today with all the melt, and the Missions are only good for a maybe 3". They'll be just fine come April.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Got in some miles in on the Hilltop/Hillside singletrack today, solo-style. Man I'm spent!!!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcav (Jan 27, 2014)

First ride on my 2014 Pugs. 3" of fresh snow on D & H Rail Trail about a mile north of the Simpson PA trailhead.


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

2nd annual Quad City Enchanted Fat Bike STOMP! 2014


----------



## deerock (Nov 4, 2013)

*Mammoth Inyo Trail ride on KHS 4 Seasons fatties*

still not the greatest snow conditions but we still had a blast riding through some semi-groomed and slushy stuff on Saturday. The forest service stopped to check out our rides and had a lot of good questions and wanted to try one out. One of these KHS bikes is a rental (with the Vee tires) so my buddy could ride with me. What a difference the Husker Du and Nate (reversed) compared to the slippery Vee tires in the snow. I took a hard fall on an ice slop so I'll be installing my studded Dillingers for rest of the season I think...:thumbsup:

Thanks to fatbikemammoth.com for all of the great trail info for fat bikes. Especially since they are currently working on a snowy singletrack that should be amazing.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Gigantic said:


> Celebrating #FatbikeFriday and #Freedom at Independence Hall, Philadelphia.


Phot wouldn't upload from my phone; here it is:


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Anchorage finally got some SNOW!!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pharcyde (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

_Oddity_ 29+...lost in the realm between fat and not fat; dialed-in at 'phugging phun as hell'.









And one of many ever changing variations of the _Fat Pearl_ as I get dialed into riding style and terrain type. This set-up was more for dirt singletrack.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*crust conditions continue*

While I would welcome some fresh snow, have to admit the crust riding has been pretty good around Nome. I've been able to put together a few routes from the house to the best areas that avoid most of the glare ice that still persists around town. Getting closer to purchasing studs so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## efuss (Dec 15, 2011)

*Last week in SW PA*

Snow is all gone now.:cryin:


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

efuss said:


> Snow is all gone now.:cryin:


Ha!

There's been too much snow to ride, but we've had a MAJOR thaw. There's about 6 of the 24 left this morning. Temps back in the 20s next week. Hoping... Crust riding is a BLAST!


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Slosh and muck and lovin' it.


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

God a Bud/Lou on my Lamere fatty - grips like a machine!


Lamere Fatty on Surly Bud/Lou by ToucanLife, on Flickr


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

broadwayline said:


> my Lamere fatty


Gotham PD called. Batman would like to have his fatbike back.

That's one sweet bike!


----------



## sk1er18 (Jul 11, 2009)

"His & Hers" photo shoot.... too bad we're in a major thaw! Can't wait for some freezing temps next week


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice clean garage! I like that! Oh yeah, the bikes are nice too!


----------



## Anabar (May 26, 2012)




----------



## sk1er18 (Jul 11, 2009)

gcappy said:


> Nice clean garage! I like that! Oh yeah, the bikes are nice too!


Thanks! I'm OCD when it comes to my garage.... an ex mechanic so i have my tools in there and do a lot of side-work; must keep clean and organized... no matter how hard my wife and 3 kids try to clutter it up!

My son was playing hockey in there while I was finishing working on the bike so it's a win-win


----------



## jwilds1 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Found myself a new trail groomer.









Stayed out of the parking lot. Solid sheet of ice!









Rode so hard my bike decided it needed a little break.


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome ride today in Spring like temps. :thumbsup:


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sunday Funday Fatbike F*** around.
























More balls than brains...worked out though. haha


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I was actually there too...proof:


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice riding at Greenbush Trails in Wisconsin today.

















Some days the bike seems to have a mind of it's own and decides it needs to rest. I wish it would say something, 'cause I'm usually just left falling in the snow then. 









I've seen Pileated Woodpeckers before, but this is the first one I've been able to photograph.


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

Got time to take a 3/4 shot today

Lamere Side Fat by ToucanLife, on Flickr


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Low 50 ' s today in Utah. The road up was a slushy mess but worth it for the views.


----------



## jcav (Jan 27, 2014)

what a great afternoon for a ride. One of my favorite rest stops.


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

Ididarod trail after the ITI start.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

North FL


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

A sunny visit @ Filthy Trails in Belgium


----------



## Geraldo29 (Feb 24, 2014)

Fun on Wheels said:


> A sunny visit @ Filthy Trails in Belgium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.... Fun on Wheels.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

We are back to winter today. It's too crummy to be outside so I'm working on my fat bike and playing a little pool.


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

Campbells Bay, my local beach in the 'burbs of Auckland. Roll out my front door, a couple of hundred metres downhill and I'm on the sand. That's why I spent a little extra to get this Pug in 2006 when I was looking at a dedicated singlespeed mountainbike (Karate-Monkey). Never regretted that decision!

Auckland has 1.5 million people but there are so many beaches scattered around the harbour it's rarely crowded.

Ride the sand:


Ride the "Poo-Pipe" linking some of the beaches:


And a bit of rock-crawling:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey ! Welcome back JB  Long time no see.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

The Endo has seen some action JB!


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

Snow drifts and sun dogs.


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> The Endo has seen some action JB!


It's the 7 year old original rear tyre. Kept it as a spare when the Larrys' came out and I replaced the front tyre. Must have thousands of miles on it and I've never got a flat (just a couple of ripped-off valve-stems from transportation). 
I have two folding bead On-One Floaters on their way from England at the moment. One third the price (!!!) of 120tpi Knards bought in NZ and free shipping.


----------



## Surlynot (Jun 20, 2011)

^ Good to see you are back on here ;-)


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Today's ride.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

5 inches of new snow at the start, and almost 3 times that much 5 miles down the trail.


----------



## Ampelhasser (Mar 21, 2010)

Ready for the marathon season.


----------



## ECU-Yukon (Jan 14, 2013)

Quick ride today in the flurries. Really could have used studded tires as the dusting of snow was just covering the ice on the trail from the 65deg day less then a week ago! Also this was the third ride on my 1x10 setup, a little bit more time on the bike and I wont even miss that extra front chainring.
E.P.


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice evening for a spin on the lake and down the rail trail.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Crust conditions near me. Avoided the lumpy icy foot trafficked regular trails and instead just rode wherever my bike took me.


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

still enjoying bud and nate combo










Press thx if i help you


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Snow's melting here, so I stayed on tarmac:


DC Night Ride by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

Greetings from the Alps


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Where in the Alps?


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Ampelhasser said:


> Ready for the marathon season.
> 
> View attachment 872300


What fork is that on your OnOne? Same with Bad Andy? Are those the OnOne carbon forks? I didn't think they were out yet...


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

aizu1 said:


> Where in the Alps?


Valle d'Aosta, Italy fantastic for mtb


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cool pic.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

double post


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Today's ride (strava) to the Murray mouth in South Australia.

Top of the Bluff


Coorong dunes


Murray mouth


Soft sand = hard and slow going


----------



## moxnix (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I just found the new wallpaper for my phone !!



Paiogs said:


> Greetings from the Alps


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Well I just found the new wallpaper for my phone !!


Try this one as well:









Enjoy


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

I think I need to move from Chicago. How is the crime in the Swiss Alps it has to be better then here.



Paiogs said:


> Try this one as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

Can't complain, mate


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Great day out on the Hillside multi use and single track today. 45F and awesome snow conditions! 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

No snow here. Just some soft sand.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Its been a good week for riding, got a few in.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

From last Sunday. 10 beaches and 7.5hrs of riding


----------



## Remedy Bikes (Feb 21, 2014)

The same Sunday in Russia


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Today's ride out onto the lake.


----------



## Dystance (Jan 6, 2014)

Fun ride today. 2" fresh powder with 1/8" ice covering everything. All rocks were ice and most of the dirt had an ice glaze - made for momentum riding to get over the rock ledges, no peddaling or else tires spun out, no safe place to plant feet. Dicy at best


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

oit with the skinnys







some dry parts but had alot of wet trails but bike just plods on I need mudguards though but which ones

Press thx if i help you


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)

*Big and Small*


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

In Finland we're supposed to have snow in winter.


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)

TankD said:


> In Finland we're supposed to have snow in winter.


I thought you guys just had a ski race in Lahti.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Filipino Fatness by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*Sunday ride in the high Uintas*

You need to go up a way to find any meaningful amount of snow here in Salt Lake. I went up the Mirror Lake Highway to the point where they close the road for winter and headed out from there. Decided to ride up to Soapstone Basin.

At the top of the main climb








I ventured further from the basin up a much less traveled road to about 9200' then headed back.
Still plenty of snow up high.








My turn around point








Clearing up for the ride down.















Overall about 16 miles with 1800' of climbing. Snowmobilers were all very friendly. Met a guy on a Pugs heading up as I was finishing and we traded numbers. We're going to try the road next Sunday. Good times.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

We are still buried with snow and freezing with below 0F temps. This is from the weekend.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Trippy Photo ^^^

Yesterday in South Lake Tahoe


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

ToastR and myself went out for back to back sub-zero rides.

We encountered a tree down across the trail, and tried our best to clear it. Defeated, we ended up just taking a picture with it. 

001 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


001-1 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

"Which way to go", we asked the bikes. A lot of help they were. 

005 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Who needs a bike stand when you have over 2' of snow. Thanks mother nature. 

001 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## scooterbee (Dec 29, 2013)

*Castle peak 6870' on my homemade bamboo bike*

Early morning California sunshine with my dogdora


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Trek Farely in the Snow....*


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

It was -16 so my battery didn't last nearly as long as it does in warmer weather. Despite the backup light, it was a dark ride back.....


----------



## deerock (Nov 4, 2013)

*KHS on Mammoth snowy singletrack*

snowshoe'd the trail the day before and had some fun in the new deep snow in Mammoth with my KHS and our 3 month old pup.


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

Had the best "Birthday-Ride" ever last Sunday! Up well before dawn - drop #1 Son off at rowing training then drive out to the forest - take photos of the sunrise while waiting for it to get light enough to ride - ride with three friendly strangers on lightweight fullys just managing to hang with them on my SS Pugs (tasted puke in the back of my mouth twice - fitness needs work ;^) Luckily one guy on a 26er kept flying over the bars in the dry sandy conditions and I got a chance to catch my breath while he untangled himself.





Then I drove out to Auckland's wild West Coast to pick-up #2 Son from surf life saving training. Got there early so I could ride the black sand beaches and dunes. Muriwai Beach is classed as a national highway so you are allowed to drive vehicles on it @100kph. Motorised mayhem down the northern end but all good fun.

Every bike addict with kids reading this will appreciate you have to squeeze in rides around family duties. I got it right on Sunday.


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

My new ride....


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Qyota (May 25, 2011)

Railin'


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Anchorage got six inches in the last couple of days so I figured I'd go play. Rode to a couple of LBS then hit the trails. Saw a killer Yampa on green ano rabbit holes/knards (shoulda taken a pic) and got to check out some HED carbon rims, those things are crazy light!. 16 miles and two hours and some change. Good times..

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Wednesday night ride.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

My 2 fat bikes and 1 fat front experiment


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Lunch time ride in the yard, just for fun


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Jisch said:


> *just for fun*


Only reason to ride.


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Fatboy @ Belgium


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

tridentcycleworks said:


> Only reason to ride.


You got it!


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Took the afternoon off.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

22deg C at 9.30pm. Mmm toasty warm


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Had to cut the ride short due to At-At's returning early from patrol. :madman: Annoying as hell. 

They really don't care WHAT's in their way. Safest to head home.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok that's funny there!!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## TRAIL CRANKER (Apr 9, 2010)

Surly you save us ,,sir,from deflation,, that we may stay Fatuated.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

RockyJo1 said:


>


Where is this? Looks like something I could stare at for hours. I love being the one to put down the first tracks. My pics are relatively boring compared to where you guys ride. I just finished building my first fatty and it hasn't snowed since.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

vdubz said:


> Where is this? Looks like something I could stare at for hours. I love being the one to put down the first tracks. My pics are relatives boring compared to where you guys ride. I just finished building my first fatty and it hasn't snowed since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marsh next to the trail by the UDEM in Moncton NB.907 in at the top of my list for a build.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

[email protected] Belgium


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow, that trail looks crazy. Is it a trail or a ditch for some other purpose?


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

Last nights ride on the moonscape of the lake to the local brewery.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Had some bros in town from Fairbanks so I showed some em some trails up in the mountains. Went our separate ways and I rode on down to sea level. A great day yesterday was..









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*Another fine day in the Uintas*

I headed back up to hit the freshly groomed trail up to Soapstone Basin. Perfect conditions on the way up. Right after starting, I ran into one fellow I recently met and friend of his from Cali on a rental, so we rode up together.





















Upon reaching Soapstone basin, they headed down and I carried on up to Soapstone Pass.














All in all a fine day. Friendly snowmobilers and about 26 miles. Perfect!


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

First beach ride.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

A couple shots from a fun day on the river:


----------



## pharcyde (Aug 30, 2008)

Summers almost over downunder.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

pharcyde said:


> Summers almost over downunder....


My heart bleeds for you. I used to live in NQ and can remember the misery when the temperatures plummeted to the low 20s. Centigrade, that is.


----------



## sailor74 (Dec 24, 2008)

*First Fatbike ride*


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

sailor74 said:


> View attachment 875574


Took that last turn a bit tight, eh?


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

gcappy said:


> Wow, that trail looks crazy. Is it a trail or a ditch for some other purpose?


It's a trail...


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

Maar waar dan? But where?


----------



## evilution13 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Fun ride out at Black Oak in WIndsor today..*

Had a great ride today...conditions were from snow to ice and some mud...


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*riding today with Buckwallow Mike and my dog Blue...*














































Blue says..."I love snow!!!"


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

Today was the big ride. I attempted to reach Bald Mountain Pass on HWY 150. Conditions were pretty good up until mile 17 or so, but when I got to the really steep parts, the snowmobiles had it churned up pretty good and made it really tough going. I struggled to reach Trial Lake and called it good. Bald Mountain Pass was a few more miles and another 1100' of climbing. They run the groomer Thursday nights, so I'm thinking a Friday morning attempt is in order. Only took one pic... This was the turnaround point @ around 9800'.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Lake Michigan is crazy looking right now


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

TitanofChaos said:


> Lake Michigan is crazy looking right now
> 
> View attachment 875844


Curious .. Are you located near Dune Acres, Indiana? My oldest daughter & family moved there last May and are practically on Lake Mich.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

kris7047th said:


> Curious .. Are you located near Dune Acres, Indiana? My oldest daughter & family moved there last May and are practically on Lake Mich.


Nope, middle of the lake michigan coast in WI


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Another solo ride along Lake Huron. No AT-AT's this time :thumbsup:


----------



## jcav (Jan 27, 2014)

*Moosic Mt Ne PA*


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

If you squint, it almost looks like mountains! Unfortunately, Strava says I rode nearly 30 miles and only 360 feet of climbing.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Dayum. Anchorage is a sloppy mess right now. Decided not to hit the trails, hit up some LBS instead and scooped up a growler of Fairweather IPA . Got my bike tuned up at Speedway by Jason(killer mechanic btw) and went to go check out the Trek store. Slipped on some ice and slow-mo slid in to a deep puddle of filth water. Funny as heck man. If you can't laugh at yourself, somebody else will. Cheers!

Corvus on Buds. So nasty!!
















Nicely kitted 190 fatback on Buds








Whiteout with Bud and Lou's at the Trek store








Home to one of the best IPA's out there..

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

M1010179 by Harvey Richards, on Flickr


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

WOW!! That's a great FAT picture!!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Second that!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

You can't really tell cause of the crappy cell phone pic but it's a damn blizzard going on right now. Mother Nature, carry on...









Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

It's that crazy time of year in Utah where you can ride some fairly buff singletrack up the canyon, then do snow the rest of the way to the top. The 'Moonlander as a trail bike? I see the appeal. The bike is great on dirt if you just let things slow down a bit and enjoy the ride.

Some nice singletrack as far as the water treatment plant up City Creek Canyon.








Hit the snow at mile 5.









Still quite a bit of wet, heavy snow at the very top.









Snow riding in 60 degree weather=surreal.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

MMI/2014 by ~gomez~, on Flickr
Fat-Bike-Fixies & Dumpster Array - MMI/14


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Drifting in the pines at Allair State Forest, NJ, yesterday:


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Gigantic said:


> Drifting in the pines at Allair State Forest, NJ, yesterday:


Nice. I was there on Friday. I bet the place was packed yesterday.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

^^Woah! You guys are that dry already? Probably not after the snow today though huh...


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

SmooveP said:


> Nice. I was there on Friday. I bet the place was packed yesterday.


Yeah, as we were heading back to the the trailhead, we encountered a group of 50-something Stravatards going for KOMs, going down the hill we were climbing. One nearly ran me off the trails, the last, clipped my bars and bit it really hard. Idiots. I'll be glad when the rest of the trails dry out and there are more than 2 places to ride between PA, NY & NJ...


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

gravitylover said:


> ^^Woah! You guys are that dry already? Probably not after the snow today though huh...


Allaire and Batsto/Wharton are sandy and dry quickly. Almost everywhere else is muddy.


----------



## olasun (Oct 2, 2005)

*Winter in Lillehammer, Norway*


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Gigantic said:


> One nearly ran me off the trails, the last, clipped my bars and bit it really hard. Idiots.


Ha!

Too bad he didn't hit you flush. Woulda been fun to see how far he bounced!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*Finally!!!........*

Yes!

Reporting live from South Central Upstate NY... FINALLY. It's been nearly two months. Seems like a year. The last defiant dying patches of our two foot snow pack are still lingering. Temp yo yo. 40s for a day or two, then single digits overnight. Teens this morning to 20s ride time to near 30 on the way out of the woods. Damn walkers. They are a curse. Never lift a finger to improve the trails, and post hole the hell out of the snow all winter. Woulda been tits to have a set of Dillingers. REALLY had to be watchful. Glare ice everywhere. Fortunately, the crust was classic. A rare treat. Arguably the BEST snow condition imaginable. Ride where you want. I did! None of these are remotely near a trail. Well, maybe remotely, but I'm the only tracks. :thumbsup:




























Obviously, we've had some wind. I looked like a pin cushion, boondocking through the trees, branches sticking out of my helmet, pack, vest. You learn to ride with a visor low, elbows out style, clearing the way as you go. Forge ahead regardless!










OK, I fibbed. This is on a trail. The previous ones are out in the middle of the woods where you just couldn't go on any other bike. LOVE IT!



















Pic posting fuel. Man... it was good to be out again.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

2 feet of fresh snow in VT this week made trails a little hard since they were not that packed down yet. I fell in drifts up to my waist!

Sunny shot of my bike back home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

TrailMaker said:


> Ha!
> 
> Too bad he didn't hit you flush. Woulda been fun to see how far he bounced!


He hit a 2" sapling and didn't move for at least a minute. Snapped the tree in half; it wasn't a pretty sight.


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

two of my favorite things....Drilling Rigs (in the background being built)...and the beaches/bay's/oceans!


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

*For those of you tired of snow pics, here's some fire pics.*


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

*one more..*


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Today's ride*


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Belle Isle in the heart of Richmond, Virginia.


Belle Isle by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Belle Isle by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Gigantic said:


> Yeah, as we were heading back to the the trailhead, we encountered a group of 50-something Stravatards going for KOMs, going down the hill we were climbing. One nearly ran me off the trails, the last, clipped my bars and bit it really hard. Idiots.


Gigantic, if the trail was tight I think proper etiquette says no need to yield to the douchers coming down the hill. If not tight, then you should have put a shoulder into them and watch the pinball action down the hill.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Marino Rocks, South Australia.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> Gigantic, if the trail was tight I think proper etiquette says you yield to the douchers coming down the hill. If not tight, then you should have put a shoulder into them and watch the pinball action down the hill.


I did move to the side of the trail, in spite of the fact that climbing riders always have the right of way my buddy was ahead, repeating "1 rider behind," yet they made no effort to check their speed. Three riders missed me, the 4th was not so skillful.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

jonshonda said:


> Gigantic, if the trail was tight I think proper etiquette says you yield to the douchers coming down the hill. If not tight, then you should have put a shoulder into them and watch the pinball action down the hill.


Common sense may suggest to yield to douchers... proper trail etiquette says, no, including IMBA (and others):



> Yield Appropriately: Do your utmost to let your fellow trail users know you're coming - a friendly greeting or bell ring are good methods. Try to anticipate other trail users as you ride around corners. Bicyclists should yield to other non-motorized trail users, unless the trail is clearly signed for bike-only travel. Bicyclists traveling downhill should yield to ones headed uphill, unless the trail is clearly signed for one-way or downhill-only traffic. In general, strive to make each pass a safe and courteous one.


https://www.imba.com/about/rules-trail


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

*R: Daily fatbike pic thread*

Pink Dawn on the Alps


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

*R: Daily fatbike pic thread*

M.Cervino


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Gigantic said:


> I did move to the side of the trail, in spite of the fact that climbing riders always have the right of way my buddy was ahead, repeating "1 rider behind," yet they made no effort to check their speed. Three riders missed me, the 4th was not so skillful.


Shoulder check it is then!!


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

*Very strange find today*

So my buddy and I were riding yesterday. It was great crust riding where you could go pretty much anywhere. We were riding off the beaten path along the edge of a ravine and came upon this. Strangest thing I've ever seen. A nicely folded, expensive wool suit. I don't know if it was some kind of joke or maybe a memorial???? Got me&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Did it fit?


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

dvn said:


> ...A nicely folded, expensive wool suit...


Ah Honey, I _was_ going to work today, but on the way in with the spring sun I noticed that the snow wasn't going to last forever, so I figured one more ride on the fat bike before I went in. When I came back, my suit was gone, so I rode around looking for it all day.

(actually, that's odd enough that it's worth mentioning to law enforcement - not a 911 call - you never know what piece fits into what they're investigating; any foot prints, etc.?)


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

dvn said:


> So my buddy and I were riding yesterday. It was great crust riding where you could go pretty much anywhere. We were riding off the beaten path along the edge of a ravine and came upon this. Strangest thing I've ever seen. A nicely folded, expensive wool suit. I don't know if it was some kind of joke or maybe a memorial???? Got me&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 877668


Hopefully not some poor soul with hypothermia at the stripping off stage.


----------



## VTPossum (Nov 20, 2008)

Happy St Patty's Day!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers Possum, it came and went and a drink didn't pass my lips... and I am Irish. Enjoy !


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Ice riding Lake Champlain by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Ice riding Lake Champlain by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## mbmattcor (Mar 14, 2012)

Mojave desert fat p0rn


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

took the wife & kiddo out to the neighborhood park on our bikes this afternoon....


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

MiniTrail said:


> not taking the ferry any time soon


Gonna be awhile. I'll have to ride round the ferry dock next time out.


----------



## Dystance (Jan 6, 2014)

Horsetooth Reservoir - first fatty dirt ride.....made me work for it but it was fun. Snow is funner though....


----------



## Nilsern (May 22, 2006)

Location Rauland, Norway.









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

White Mountains New Hamshire


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Maryland1RN (Sep 14, 2013)

i'm loving my fatboy too!


----------



## Maryland1RN (Sep 14, 2013)

got the green one, it's a fun bike.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Maryland1RN said:


> got the green one, it's a fun bike.


You look like it 


Fairland First Tracks by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

A few more from this past weekend at Allaire, NJ:


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Your bikes actually still seem diminutive. 


TrailMaker said:


>





Gigantic said:


>


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

bme107 said:


> Your bikes actually still seem diminutive.


Mine is a 21" frame... but I'm also 6'8" and about 280#s...


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

vice grips said:


> View attachment 877835


Did you change the bar ? How is it ? Thks


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Started at the top of this hill










Think they'll even know I was here in a day or two









continued all the way down this hill for another half mile or so








traction was incredible









The tool ----









Boy am I gonna miss this crust. Today was probably close to ten miles of sillyness. I wish I could ride everyday until it's gone :yesnod:


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

Paiogs said:


> Did you change the bar ? How is it ? Thks


Yes i did and love the way it rides, 780mm answer bars, 50mm Thompson stem. I like when the trail is pointed down hill









But the last two rides i got over 30 miles of riding in with more than 2200ft of climbing

Very, very fun!


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

gravitylover said:


> Started at the top of this hill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, awesome crust riding here today too!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*Moto Fat*

Kind of like a TW200 but not.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Id take that thing for a spin!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Rim tape job is done ..


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*Devil's Lake, ND on a Trek Farley*


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

Bigwheel said:


> Kind of like a TW200 but not.
> 
> View attachment 877946


Omg i want that!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

bme107 said:


> Your bikes actually still seem diminutive.


Ha!

Ya think? You should see how ridiculous we look on a 26er. I never felt natural on an MTB until I got a Niner, and I went really big when I built my Fatties. 24" ST and a 45"WB; at least 3-4" longer than any off-the-rack frame. Even makes my XL RIP9 feel a little cramped. My blimps are the first bikes where I can stand and hammer comfortably. It is a real joy to ride a bike that you sit IN, not ON!

Keep postin people!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMG_5289 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

ran out of crust and packed down snow on the lake...


IMG_5263 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

beautiful morning out.


IMG_5314 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Urban...


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Not my photos but saw QBP posted these on facebook and was amused. This is about how riding is in MN right now... like peddling through thick water.


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Probably the last snow ride at my home trails this winter. Took my time and enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

The ride started out frosty...









Then more "blue bird".









Then more like the fake sound of progress.


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

Early AM dirt ride before work.


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice pics guys


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

duggus said:


> Not my photos but saw QBP posted these on facebook and was amused. This is about how riding is in MN right now... like peddling through thick water.


So awesome!


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

duggus said:


> Not my photos but saw QBP posted these on facebook and was amused. This is about how riding is in MN right now... like peddling through thick water.


I bought a set of clipless pedals for my Pugs, but opted to put green flats on for winter riding. And after my fall a few months ago I am so glad that I did because my bike flew to a different direction than I did.


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

Another big ride in the high Uintas. Took another shot at the Bald Mountain summit on top of the Mirror Lake Highway.

Started off with a snow storm








It tapered off as we got going up the highway








We found things in our way...








It was cold on the way up.








Thing got warmer as we went up and the sun came out.








We made it to Lily / Lost Lakes, but did not make the Bald Mountain summit. We needed to get back before things warmed up too much and the dreaded oatmeal road appeared. There is still a lot of snow up there.








Lost Lake, 9958' elevation. The turnaround point. We'd have to settle for 36.5 miles with 2720' of climbing.








An epic ride on a beautiful day.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

*Garden of the Gods*


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I thought playing on the hill may be easier than the mountain.

It wasn't. I even had gears this time.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^^^ Gears??? WTF? :eekster:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> ^^^^^ Gears??? WTF? :eekster:


Yeah, I was feeling a bit frail that day.

But don't worry, I still ride my lean mean racing machine


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

M1010690 by Harvey Richards, on Flickr


M1010692 by Harvey Richards, on Flickr

And flatfendershop, on a 9Zero7, and Topher, who is riding alphazz's former Moonlander.

M1010689 by Harvey Richards, on Flickr


----------



## mfiles (Sep 19, 2007)

*First ride on 29" Rabbit Holes*

2014 Mukluk 3 with Rabbit Hole 29 wheels and 29X3.0 Knards in Chariot Canyon, near Julian, CA. First ride on the new wheel set.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Fun with Friends, most of whom I met for the first time today...


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey;

Yesterday, 50 and sunny. Today, 25, flurries, and partly sunny. Yo yo yo, up and down we go, ya know? Anyplace where people have walked to any degree, and where sun has hit only 50%-ish, especially down in the creek glade, is solid glare ice. Dillinger envy again. What to do but head off trail and do some above ground spelunking. Around here, riding where there is no trail takes intense concentration to pick a line through the deadfall. That or you walk every other 20 feet or so. Fun!



















Diversity of terrain. Solid ice in the deep creek valley. Up on the open hillside the snow is mostly gone. Deep frost heaving is the challenge here.










Today was the day to ride over this rock pile. Just because I can!










Far off the beaten path. I might be the only one who spends time with this gnarly dude. We're probably about the same age, he & I. Too bad the Beech Blight that is splitting his bark will take him down like all the rest around here. Seems that to have survived so much already should be e-f-ing-nuff.

This next series is designed to deeply offend the conformists among you.










Think about it....










Never even considered it, have you?.... MwuhAHAHAhahahaha......










No press conference nor apology will be forthcoming.










Fatbiking is about making the most of whatever the trail throws at you. If there aint no trail, who cares? Whatever the ride, even if its marginal, there are always compensations to be found...


----------



## Fattirefury12 (Mar 23, 2014)

matto6 said:


>


Hey, you met me in the park, guy with the Jeep. Hope your ride went well, if you're looking for a little tour, let me know when you are looking to shoot down next, looks like you stuck to a lot of the firecuts, there is singletrack goodness with some obticles in those woods.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Fattirefury12 said:


> Hey, you met me in the park, guy with the Jeep. Hope your ride went well, if you're looking for a little tour, let me know when you are looking to shoot down next, looks like you stuck to a lot of the firecuts, there is singletrack goodness with some obticles in those woods.


Hey, was nice meeting you.

I did make my way into the middle, and got lost on the windy white trail for about 30 mins.  I had gotten bored of taking pics by then.

I don't make my way down south very often but if I do I'll send you a PM to see if you're up for some fatty riding!


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Round Valley Recreation Area


----------



## Fattirefury12 (Mar 23, 2014)

matto6 said:


> Hey, was nice meeting you.
> 
> I did make my way into the middle, and got lost on the windy white trail for about 30 mins.  I had gotten bored of taking pics by then.
> 
> I don't make my way down south very often but if I do I'll send you a PM to see if you're up for some fatty riding!


Sounds good, have fun with the new ride!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

A little switchin' up today...


Vertigo Fat Bike Changing to 29"+ Sneakers by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Pow Zoom Bang Wham Rim Tape by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Bunnyhop by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Short ride*

Took the kids out today - long haired dude is neighbor kid... 
Converted the Nimble Beast into single-speed - kids wanted to stop at the river and play in the rocks. Rivers are different here in San Diego.

Pugs with 32 X 21 is outstanding!!!


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

*Fatbike ride to Knik Glacier, Alaska*

I had Friday off and took advantage of a bluebird day to ride out to the headwaters of the Knik River, north of Anchorage. The river originates from Knik Glacier, which was about a four hour ride since I didn't know my way and had to do some scouting to get there. The glacier face terminates at a lake that traps the calving icebergs, and in winter the lake surface is thick enough to support riders. The iceberg formations make riding around seem otherworldly.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Those shots are amazing! Jealous!


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ awesome stuff endo!


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

EndoRando said:


> I had Friday off and took advantage of a bluebird day to ride out to the headwaters of the Knik River, north of Anchorage. The river originates from Knik Glacier, which was about a four hour ride since I didn't know my way and had to do some scouting to get there. The glacier face terminates at a lake that traps the calving icebergs, and in winter the lake surface is thick enough to support riders. The iceberg formations make riding around seem otherworldly.


Amazing! Thanks for the pics


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

[email protected] the Netherlands


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

New Reverb Stealth on one of the other bikes means the Fatty gets the hand-me-down regular Reverb.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool. I'm putting a KS dropper on my Fatty when it gets here.

ot...tiltshift works better with increased distance and height


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

A few from tonight's escape after work.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Still have snow in VT. Mud pond trail from FOTW.com








s










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

EndoRando said:


> I had Friday off and took advantage of a bluebird day to ride out to the headwaters of the Knik River, north of Anchorage. The river originates from Knik Glacier, which was about a four hour ride since I didn't know my way and had to do some scouting to get there. The glacier face terminates at a lake that traps the calving icebergs, and in winter the lake surface is thick enough to support riders. The iceberg formations make riding around seem otherworldly.


You win! That is incredible


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

mfiles said:


> 2014 Mukluk 3 with Rabbit Hole 29 wheels and 29X3.0 Knards in Chariot Canyon, near Julian, CA. First ride on the new wheel set.


How are the Knards working out on your Mukluk?
I'm getting ready to build a 29+ wheel set for my Beargrease.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Diptic by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Lake Champlain crust.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Stevob said:


> Cool. I'm putting a KS dropper on my Fatty when it gets here.
> 
> ot...tiltshift works better with increased distance and height


Yeah, I know - but I still sorta like the look. Forgot to swap the camera out of that mode when taking the pic.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Spring time is here.


----------



## digidelia (Oct 28, 2011)

80 degrees and sunny here in Las Vegas, perfect day for a ride in Cottonwood!


----------



## eness215 (Jul 22, 2010)

Rode on dry dirt for the first time in months yesterday. The winter was particularly rough on southeast PA this year, but things look to be turning around. French Creek trails were completely dry except for a few small spots.

2014 Salsa Mukluk w/ home drilled rolling darryls, Niner cockpit (seatpost is being warrantied), XX1 crank, 32-20 gearing but will be going to 32-18 soon.


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

scrublover said:


> New Reverb Stealth on one of the other bikes means the Fatty gets the hand-me-down regular Reverb.


Every bike needs a dropper


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a dropper for my Fatboy, but I have been reluctant to put it on. Comparing the weight of the rigid Tompson post and the Specialized dropper was probably not a good idea. I love the dropper on my RIP9.


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Johanneson (May 24, 2012)

Endless crust.


----------



## JSZ (May 11, 2007)

*Winter is still here...*

Spring has yet to appear in Ottawa.


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

Ya. We still have a bit in MN.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## raweeBKK (Mar 2, 2014)

Surly Moonlander in Bangkok THAILAND.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

I really like that moonlander. Sweet looking bike!


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Jonnychimpo said:


> Ya. We still have a bit in MN.


That looks like a lot of flooding down river...


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Tried out a 29+ rear (Knard+Rabbit Hole) with a fat front. Seems imbalanced with the larger diameter rear, and not really loving it.


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

I bet that setup would be sweet with the 29+ in the front and the fat in back.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Idshooter said:


> I bet that setup would be sweet with the 29+ in the front and the fat in back.


Yeah, I preferred the dual 29+ or the dual fat setup over this 29+ rear and fat front combo. I thought about using my fatter front wheel (Bud on Marge Lite) which would raise up the front, but I just figured I like the dual fat setup the most, so put it back to that.


----------



## JMiL954 (Nov 6, 2012)

*1st ride*

Got my Boris yesterday broke it in nicely!


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

^Weight on the Boris? X5 or X9?


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Ghost Trail*

The Iditarod Trail feels like a ghost trail these days. With racing season all but over, the Iditabikers and walkers, dog mushers, and Iron Doggers have departed Nome, leaving a packed but eerily quiet and empty trail. On this calm, cloudy weekday its hard to imagine the hope, dreams, and drama that played out here over the last 45 odd days. On my 45 mile rt ride to the Safety Roadhouse, the last trail checkpoint before Nome, I met only two other travelers, a snowmobiler headed to White Mountain to visit family and a pair of skiers bound from Koyuk to Nome. To my surprise one of the skiers was Dave Johnston, one of three climbers to complete the first winter ascent of Denali in 1967, chronicled in the mountaineering classic, Minus 148 Degrees. He also recently completed winter ascents of the high points of all 50 states. Still adventuring in his 70s. Impressive!


----------



## JMiL954 (Nov 6, 2012)

alshead said:


> ^Weight on the Boris? X5 or X9?


 From another thread the boris looks to be just above 33lbs. Don't quote me on this but I believe it said 33.15lbs. It's an X9


----------



## Lagopus Lagopus (Oct 3, 2011)

*Fatback on a glacier*


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is our family of fatties:


----------



## Lars Thomsen (Jul 28, 2011)

blown240 said:


> Here is our family of fatties:


The Addams Family ;-)


----------



## mikeymon1 (Mar 28, 2014)

alshead said:


> ^Weight on the Boris? X5 or X9?


My Boris X9, large, with pedals and a Syncros carbon seatpost, is 36 lbs with the stock tires. I'm hoping to get that down with Vee8s, maybe tubeless.


----------



## Johanneson (May 24, 2012)

Still winter, on top of the hill. Nice easy ride on groomers.


----------



## mikeymon1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Today on the way to work... the back way:


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Got my daughter in on some fat riding today!


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Today, March 29, 2014, at the Knik glacier about noon. I would strongly encourage all Alaska fat-bike riders to make the trip today or tomorrow. It won't last long.


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

From this...









To this!


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is the bike I just finished building. I took it for its first real ride today. 34.8 pounds


----------



## RogboAK (Jun 1, 2011)

Knik glacier a month ago tomorrow.


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

Press thx if i help you


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*out like a lamb...*


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Man you guys take some great pictures. I wish I had areas as nice as that to ride.


----------



## bluer32 (Dec 25, 2011)

60 degree day = road riding as everything is mud in the twin cities.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

This must have been the mostest snowless winter in the Black Forest of Germany since climate change got invented in 420 B.C.

Following the 200km long ridge on langlauf tracks from north to south didn't happen.
I'm still happy.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

GC vs BFL on a Moonie. Ground Control by a smidge


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Still some snow in Anchorage proper. A lot more in the mountains. Must get to the mountains soon!









Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*When crust fails*

This morning in central VT

oof!








the hole I had to extricate my leg from








in open areas, the crust was (mostly) crusty enough


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

Rode out on the matanuska river today. Beautiful out there what treat. Fat bike on mixed rock snow and mud was just awesome.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Heck yeah! Been meaning to get on out there but we've just been going on the Hillside. Plus, Turnagain Arm is ice free so we've been paddle boarding the bore tide. Bikes is neglected! ha...


----------



## moxnix (Nov 19, 2011)

mrgould said:


> This must have been the mostest snowless winter in the Black Forest of Germany since climate change got invented in 420 B.C.
> 
> Following the 200km long ridge on langlauf tracks from north to south didn't happen.
> I'm still happy.
> ...


Good looking bike. I agree on the snowless comment, the year I buy a fatbike!


----------



## VT Mike (Jan 12, 2004)

got up at 5:00 this morning to catch it while it was crusty.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Man you guys are really making me miss Alaska. Has anyone attempted to ride the Stampede Trail?


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Found this cool place to ride near my home town in South GA I never knew about. River Creek, The Rolf and Alexandra Kauka Wildlife Management Area ...2600 acres primarily set up for hunting but has tons of trails. Awesome day to explore it today 84 degrees 10% humidity.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Where's that at Bearhunter? Skagway?


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Near Healy (Denali Natl Park). I used to ride my ATV out there. It's the same trail that Chris McCandless took to the bus (from the movie "Into the Wild".


----------



## mikeymon1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Single File to Canada.

Not really- T-Lazy 7 Ranch, Maroon Creek Rd, Aspen, CO
about thirty degrees, lightly snowing. Motobecane Boris with Vee8s


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

Dwayne Johnson and Pamela Anderson have gone fat!









Looks like a good deer hunting season coming up.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice day out on some Anchorage slushy singletrack. 

















Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## VTPossum (Nov 20, 2008)

great ride tonight


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Maple sugar season in Vermont means cold overnight to crisp up the riding snow!

Mud pond trail in Williston VT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Meanwhile in The Northern Cold...


----------



## Timppa H (Oct 22, 2005)

Timeout in the Southern Cold..


----------



## hbs (Feb 4, 2014)

Today in North Central Massachusetts.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

6:30 AM in Malta NY to catch the crust.


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

My Mukluk is almost finished, i just need to drill the rear wheel.
But first i'll practice that on my spare front.

Installed the Saso fork 2 weeks ago and 2 days ago the Forca dropper.
Bike works like a charm. Also uphill.

Picture taken at the Singletracks in Bunde. tour was 25 km. with 670 hm+.
That with a lot of humidity in the air so my lungs were pfffffpffff "hijg hijg".


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Stinky seaweed beach ride in Australia


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

sinny mates








on the moors








it was nice day out fatty just plods on my 42t one up is well worth the money

Press thx if i help you


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Impressive seaweed, Lewy!


----------



## VTPossum (Nov 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hbs (Feb 4, 2014)

Now that's a big and heavy wheel!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Stesteste- how you liking the 42t? Trying to decide on 40 vs 42t...


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*April 6 = my best ride of winter 2014...*

conditions were AMAZING, but it's still nut-deep snow here in Muskoka if you wander off trail!


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

That pic with your dog out front is awesome!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## rotaidalg (May 30, 2011)

*Bitterroot Valley, Montana*

On my Mongoose Dolomite (yeh, I know, it's a cheapie...) Newer crank since this ride w/lower gears - but, here's where I went about a week back or so...


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice shots!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## a-o (Oct 24, 2011)

*Vs: Daily fatbike pic thread*

Excellent driving conditions in Syöte National Park (FINLAND)

























Welcome!

#fatbikesfi


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

How often do you get the chance to use a submarine as a bike rack?



Thanks Coastkid!


----------



## rda (Jan 8, 2014)

can't see in this pic, but it was snowing big flakes while sun was shining on an early evening ride a couple of weeks ago.








ride on my part of my private 27 mile trail system. a week ago. this section is called crazy train. lots of off camber, tight, hills, creek crossings.







ride last saturday on dnr property. lots of scenic vistas overlooking lake, trail follows outline of lake and ravines for 12 miles.







i like it rough!


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


>


Weird perspective, fisheye lens??


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

My full squish fat bike i built up from a 26er. A warm day on the middle fork trail in Anchorage


----------



## PerraHunter (Nov 3, 2013)

Ship! This was fordable the last time I was here!


----------



## PerraHunter (Nov 3, 2013)

So, about how deep do you think this ford is?









About this deep!









Ps. Waterproof boots keep water in too.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sloppy, mushy day on the Anchorage hillside. Still managed to get 12 miles in from door to door. Temps were in the high 30's and overcast. Still fun though

















Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

Lewy said:


>


Is this left or right side traffic? No interference for sure.
Great photo.


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## joehxc (Jul 16, 2013)

The Muky Pig found its way up a tree!


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

mrgould said:


> Is this left or right side traffic? No interference for sure.
> Great photo.


Left and right as it's pretty bad. Also it's not very well used.


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

Tooling around with my Fibre Flare tail-light (helmet-mounted) after bombing through the golf course on my way home from work. A singlespeed fatbike's probably not the best choice for my hilly commute but it's too much fun not to drag out some days.
Still hot and dry in Auckland, these were taken at 11pm and it was still 17ºC.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

I haven't posted pics in a while! Here are a few from a recent overnight trip:



My wife Sierra near Rose Lake, Yukon



Crossing the frozen Watson River



Taking a break at an old trapline cabin



Our destination for the night, a CO patrol cabin at Rose Lake


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

While some of you are freezing your balls off, it is a warm (80°F+) Spring day here in San Jose, CA. Did a quick loop at my favourite riding spot, Santa Teresa County Park:


----------



## Johanneson (May 24, 2012)

Up high and down low.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Temps dropped quite a bit and got a lil bit of snow last night so the Campbell and Hillside trails were crazy fun today. 

























Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Garden of Eden Bristol, FL


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Icecapades*
































The ice bound climb to Banner Ridge was off limits for me this winter until I added gripstuds last week. No problem now, up or down. As long as I gear down, stay in the saddle, and use common sense when braking and turning I can ride almost anything I encounter. Almost... finding that, as with snow, ice varies quite a bit. I found one area of super dense, wind polished ice where my minimally studded rear floater (75 studs, side knobs only) wouldn't grab. I'll be adding more studs when my new floater arrives next week. Lower pressure might have helped too, by flattening the tire and allowing more studs to make contact. Too lazy to play with pressure as I was almost back to the road. If conditions stay like this - clear, cold, calm - I wouldn't mind if winter stuck around a little longer. Pretty sure the local musk ox herds are glad to see vegetation emerging from the snow along the ridge tops.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> I haven't posted pics in a while! Here are a few from a recent overnight trip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!!! Added your photostream to my favourites list!


----------



## chilled_kroete (Jul 17, 2008)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Sweet!!! Added your photostream to my favourites list!


Same here!


----------



## rotaidalg (May 30, 2011)

*Ride through Lee Metcalf Wildlife Refuge from Stevensville, MT - 08Apr14*









Rode into town via Eastside Hwy (NOT a good choice!) & returned via








Looking west toward the Bitterroot Range & Idaho...

the Lee Metcalf National Wildlife Refuge Home - Lee Metcalf - U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service (my usual route). Beautiful day - first above 70 degrees Fahrenheit since September 2013!








Looking south "up" the Bitterroot Valley - toward Hamilton, etc.


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Was out for a ride yesterday finally found a small section of singletrack that didn't have snow on it!!!


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

Definitely not as epic as some of the other pics on here but I had a great ride with my pooch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

The last two days have been amazing on the Anchorage Hillside and Campbell trails. Loving the spring weather!!

































Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Even got her to ride on up to the LBS for a couple-pint night cap
Today was a good day..









Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

Press thx if i help you


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Finally got'er done!


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Had a fun little ride with my boy today.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

blown240 said:


> Had a fun little ride with my boy today.


Awesome. How's your son doing, handling the massif on the trails? I've got one enroute for my youngest.


----------



## rotaidalg (May 30, 2011)

*Trying a "speedier" "touring" drop-bar setup...*

OK, I'm settled on 15 PSI w/the new Mission Vee-8 tires. I'll try a ride into Stevensville via Lee Metcalf this afternoon (if it doesn't rain...) & time myself to see what, if any, difference I can discern.









I've installed some old, cheap, steel drop-bars I acquired from Free Cycle Missoula (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Free-Cycles-Missoula/112465108837550) & (Missoula Institute for Sustainable Transportation "Free Cycles" Missoula Montana). I then used a base layer of hay-bailing twine covered w/a double layer of inner tube strips as bar-tape (provides a bigger diameter & some weatherproof padding). I side-mounted some old MTB shift-levers (friction vs. indexed) in lieu of bar-end shifters. I also found some cheap double-access brake levers (no issues w/range of motion & the disk brakes...) for a variety of hold positions. This matches my Schwinn High Plain MTB, setup as a "touring" cycle... (see below)

















Below is a comparison of the High Plains w/the Mongoose Dolomite. Notice the bar height on the Dolo is a bit higher, the seats are almost identical - though I've 175 MM cranks on the Dolo & only 170's on the Schwinn.









We'll see if I can get similar speed out of this Fatbike w/the same wind-bucking ability I can have w/dropped bars on the Schwinn...


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

*In Town Crust riding Anchorage 2014 - April*

Conditions in Anchorage on Thursday and Friday were such that we were able to ride crust in town!


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

I've been hesitant to throw up a pic with the company we have in this thread. The photographs and locations are amazing.

Here's my Fatboy from a family ride/picnic today.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Great day riding..








Singletrack for days..
















Sketchy 30 mph downhill section was sketchy

















Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

Cool!! (father and son pic)


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

blown240 said:


> Had a fun little ride with my boy today....


Great to see the kids getting involved.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

What a great weekend. Good surf in the morning, good sand in the arvo


----------



## AdamJay (Jan 27, 2014)

Had a blast getting the FB4 Elite with lighter OR8 wheelset out on some singletrack Sunday. 27tpi Larry/Endo did the trick with zero complaints.
Brown County State Park (Indiana) has some of my favorite trails and I am so fortunate to live just an hour north.

North Gate Trail, North Tower Loop, Aynes Loop, and Hesitation Point Trail all gave it (and me!) a solid workout. Some garden hose time and a little love for the BB are in order but overall I am very pleased with how the FB4 performed on what the park describes as "more difficult" trails.
I would love to see more fatties on these trails. Myself and a complete lunatic on a cross bike were the only exceptions to a trail system dominated by squishy 29ers.

Made a new friend, and I ran over a black snake on his way down a ridge. Seems to have survived it alright.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Bit of bog bashing with a mate. Most of the ride was hike-a-bike or bog bashing. The track couldn't decide if it wanted to be a river or a bog.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

My first 22 mile ride if the year. The end was a little muddy


----------



## mikeymon1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Maroon Creek Road, view of Pyramid Peak. Too soft to really "ride" it-


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

22 mile midnight solo bomber full moon ride..

































Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Fatboy @ Belgium


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

spot the new carbon forks too☺









Press thx if i help you


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Annoiyng OEM QR skewer replaced with diy hex axel with halo cap.


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

went to Hinodeyama in Ome on the outskirts of Tokyo last weekend. Sorry for the instagram pic


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

Secret training ride


----------



## sk1er18 (Jul 11, 2009)

FFF! (Family Fat Fun)


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Did a lil 20 mile loop ride from my house to Flattop Mtn. and then bombed down Powerline trail then hit the Hillside trail system on the way. It was fun and sloppy!

























Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Ah....*

Kids on spring break - daylight ride!!


----------



## PerraHunter (Nov 3, 2013)

A little Fat fishing.








Having coffee and watching the tourists go by. That is the Georgetown waterfront in the background, and the Watergate on the right.


----------



## x_norman_x (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Back on the Beach*

Had a great ride today, nice spring weather, and Darlington Beach all to myself.

Wiped out and hurt my shoulder, but doc says is just soft tissue damage. 

























Great day though.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

​


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Spring crabbing off Nome*

Winter is disappearing fast and the local ice crabbers are making their "last dash for cash" before the sea ice breaks up. It's been a $3000 week for local fishers Ike and Kunnuk.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice lil evening ride last night to get some charcoal and beer. Took the long way of course. 

































Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)




----------



## SteveJfromtheSwitch (Feb 8, 2012)

I wish i live down where you guys do  


Lewy said:


>


----------



## ErikPlankton (Apr 8, 2014)

Bike packing overnighter story with pictures (South-east Finland) : RIDING EAST by Erik Plankton

A week ago went to Berlin, Germany to check out Grunewald forest: GRUNEWALD by Erik Plankton


----------



## Shipley365 (Aug 22, 2013)

The bluebells are out in West Sussex 

Pity about the iPhone


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

My boy learned the limit of traction today...

I promise he was laughing...


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh no!!!


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks mini!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Rode 22 miles before my girl got off work, then she joined me for another 8. Sunny and 52F. Perfect. 
















Hillside trails weren't that bad actually. 








She negotiated singletrack for the first time and I didn't have any anxiety. Ha. 








Trying to keep up on the way home. 








Mini tour of Anchorage. 









Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^ Like the way she gets the good bike, you are 'relegated' to a fatback!


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Some Easter pics from the mountains in the sub-Arctic parts of Norway:

Prototype Vee Snowshoe XL 4.8 tracks vs. snowmobile tracks:


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahahaahha right!? I think she does it out of spite!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Up on Cripple Creek....*

A longer ride for me is 40-50 miles, and I've been trying to get in at least one ride of this distance each week since the days have been getting longer and warmer. Headed out the road to Cripple River yesterday, adding in trail miles where I could to bring the mileage to 45. Temp was pushing 50F. Willows are starting to flower, creeks are opening. There are reports of geese arriving. Its about two weeks early, but Spring is definitely here. Not complaining.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

*Jasper*
​


----------



## tkmmbean (Apr 17, 2014)

*warming up*


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

First ride on my local trail on my new Fatty. Quite the eye opening experience!









I laughed a lot today, which was the inspiration for buying this bike.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Been loving it! Keep getting all kinds of compliments and it make me look stronger than I am! Enjoying myself so much I keep forgetting to get any pictures... So here's a old one!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> View attachment 888622
> 
> 
> Been loving it! Keep getting all kinds of compliments and it make me look stronger than I am! Enjoying myself so much I keep forgetting to get any pictures... So here's a old one!
> ...


Beautiful bike! Love the black on black.


----------



## AdamJay (Jan 27, 2014)

Fort Benjamin Harrison State Park (Indianapolis)


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

This is a good color match right?









Beer drinkin' woman!!









Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## blueeyesMTB (Apr 26, 2014)

New to fat bikes...love it! 








Bearclaw Poppy









Guacamole Mesa with West Temple of Zion in the background.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Behind bars, where most people say I belong. 








Found some colour


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Great shot! Thanks for posting up


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## low-pressure (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*A return to winter*

Last week, Fruita, this week back to the Uintas for some snow riding.
A little cold to start.








We were surprised at how good the conditions were. Snow was a little loose but it stayed cold, so it remained very rideable.








We were lucky that a few snowmobiles came by to quasi-groom it for us, otherwise it would have been a much shorter ride.








As the weatherman predicted, a storm moved in late morning and turned us around 9 miles in.








Still plenty of snow @ 9000'








Duff heading back, playing off trail in the fresh powder.








It end up being 18.5 miles on a day when we really had low expectations of what the conditions would be like, so we were happy campers.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

anortherncrazy said:


> Hahahaahha right!? I think she does it out of spite!


Not to mention she's flicking you off to boot.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahhaha right? I just noticed that!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Rode pretty hard and saw some cool stuff..









Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

anortherncrazy said:


> Rode pretty hard and saw some cool stuff..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Fun weekend with some of my fellow fatties:

Fountainhead by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Fountainhead by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Rock Ride @ Frederick Watershed by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Da Bus by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

hans2vt, nah, she was just lounging on the side of the trail. Didn't want to move, so I had to bushwhack a bit to get around her.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry or the grainy shot, was forwarded from a gopro shot. Just heading down a local trail. Apart from complaint that I threw a lot if debris up behind me there were no complaints or issues keeping up!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Great day.....


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

First ride this season in "summer" mode. Great ride.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

great ride out in the boise foothills. Only fatbike out I've seen on these trails since I got it.

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

I took one look at that picture and thought it looked familiar. Headed out at 7 am and the trails were sweet. Loving the footies on the fatty.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Rcksqrl said:


> View attachment 890432
> great ride out in the boise foothills. Only fatbike out I've seen on these trails since I got it.
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


If I didn't already have Answer 20/20 bars from another bike I swapped, those Jone's would be it. They fit that bike perfectly


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

A few from tonight:


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

rjedoaks said:


> If I didn't already have Answer 20/20 bars from another bike I swapped, those Jone's would be it. They fit that bike perfectly



















The jones bars are awesome, weird looking but they are super comfy and can't imagine going back.

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

What trail is that?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sidewinder. Bottom half. At the end there isn't a great photo op. (Took one anyway as proof. That trail denied me all last year)


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

veloborealis said:


> Willows are starting to flower, creeks are opening. There are reports of geese arriving. Its about two weeks early, but Spring is definitely here. Not complaining.


Ha!

Always enjoy your reports, Velo. The stark beauty of your local landscape is captivating. I continue to be amazed at the reversal of weather fortunes this year. Here you are exclaiming the early onset of Spring in remote Alaska, and we here in Upstate NY are a solid month behind. We are now in the throws of dreaded, soggy, bone chilling March!

No pics lately, but I have been representing on the local group rides that have started up again; only at our local glacial dumping ground (Chenango Valley State Park) that drains like the pile of gravel and stone that it is. And thank goodness for it, for everything else is mush. Interestingly, some newbies joined the group this week; four young professionals, more or less what I would term casual riders. Oh, they seemed to have pretty fair chops, but stirrups and flats don't signal serious crankers to me, to the extent that matters. The girl among them wondered "how I could ride such a big heavy bike like that, in the dry? how much fun could it be? I mean... I know they are supposed to be great in snow, but..." She could definitely motor along on the easier stuff, but at a well chosen juncture, after a pretty rough and technical section, as I waited at length for her group to catch up, I asked her how I was doing? Mind you, I'm no one's idea of a hammerhead by ANY stretch. However...

To her credit, she offered up the props that my Fatness deserved. WORD!!!


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)




----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Zeb- beautiful Picts!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## dhabartrider11 (Nov 26, 2011)

Having fun at sauble beach


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

Press thx if i help you


----------



## AdamJay (Jan 27, 2014)

Southwestway Park, Indianapolis.
Not my favorite trails, as dodging horse poo makes for interesting obstacles. I'm spoiled with Fort Harrison and Brown County so close.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Damn...great action shots guys.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice pump mount bear hunter!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Rcksqrl


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Scrub Oak, and a little BearGrease in the Colorado Backcountry*


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Kona 24 hour race, its easy being fat in a skinny world.


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sunderbruch Park- Davenport, IA


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

rinding and hanging out:thumbsup:


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sasquatch!


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't pay attention








Not long after 








A little bit after that









Too much fun the rest of the way to want to stop and take more pics.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Fat boy as my commuter today with vee8 summer tires on. 15 lbs worked pretty well








Compared to ground control tires. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice day for a roll down the beach and around the cliffs.


----------



## mbmattcor (Mar 14, 2012)

Tahoe Donner trail system on Everest trail


----------



## PerraHunter (Nov 3, 2013)

I could go this way...








...or I could go that way. 








Which way do you think I went?


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

*R: Daily fatbike pic thread*

Fun fun fun from the Alps, no matter if on snow or dirt. Ciao


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Jones front


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Rims and things


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

A few from today:


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry no action shots. 







Not avoiding puddles per protocol

And yeah, I'm really that white..

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

Rcksqrl said:


> View attachment 892500
> 
> Sorry no action shots.
> View attachment 892502
> ...


Even with all the recent rain the trails were sweet today in the footies. Nice to see I'm not the only one getting strange looks on the fat bike around here.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Only seen one other fat bike out in the month or so since I've had mine. 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

Rcksqrl said:


> Only seen one other fat bike out in the month or so since I've had mine.
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


I haven't seen any others since January.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

There Was a green pugs (I think) on crestline last wed. 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## sagealmighty (Apr 18, 2010)

I decided to try and ride my Pugsley up Stratton mtn today. Was able to ride most of the way but there were some sections where there was no way. It was a perfect day for this ride though.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10325134_10152377973342829_6238744845175406430_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/10252138_10152377973582829_5707477537502331091_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/10314633_10152377973637829_2496785460208764955_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/10314478_10152377973707829_5432064486218930674_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/10277618_10152377974037829_9115082200798857468_n.jpg


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

9 hard fought miles on the Mirror Lake Highway yesterday. Unless we get a major cold snap and it freezes, I'd call it done up there.

Started about two miles down from Murdock Basin.








A selfie and bike pic are good reasons to stop for a breather.















Milepost 23 was the end of the line for this guy on this day.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

The last few days bombing around Anchorage..

























































Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Seacliff beach, South Australia.


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Seacliff beach, South Australia.


Nice oz

















Wife and did a 7 mile beach ride


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha talk about opposite conditions. Me on the beach and you still in the snow.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

^Yep- thought that was a nice juxtaposition . I was riding last weekend in 70 degree weather. This snow will be gone by the end of today and weather in the 70's and 80's by the end of the week. Springtime in Colorado!


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is a pic from the Bolsa Chica wetlands yesterday. It was 91 degrees and really windy. Rode 18.1 miles, and am going back out today!


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Gotta love Spring!!!








It was a tough race but I got past him.


----------



## ErikPlankton (Apr 8, 2014)

Last weekends muddy ride in pictures: SOAKED by Erik Plankton


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Fatboy @ Belgium


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

ozzybmx said:


> Seacliff beach, South Australia.


Seacliff Harbour / Beach in South East Scotland :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Rcksqrl said:


> View attachment 892502
> 
> Not avoiding puddles per protocol
> 
> ...


I see your dirty legs and raise you another dirtier pair.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

ErikPlankton said:


> Last weekends muddy ride in pictures: SOAKED by Erik Plankton


Interesting photos, thanks.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

ToastR and jonshonda tearing it up at Levis. Don't tell my fatbike I was riding my skinny girlfriend that day!










Hanging out by one of mother natures vaginas.










And ToastR decides he wanted to be "one" with her.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

From Ride tonight

Last night with group of fatties









Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## EccentricRich (Dec 16, 2010)

Rcksqrl said:


> From Ride tonight
> 
> Last night with group of fatties


Bikes & Ladies I see!!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

EccentricRich said:


> Bikes & Ladies I see!!


Quite the charmer.


----------



## low-pressure (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Loewa (Sep 26, 2007)

our locomotive forward fly - russian song


----------



## CliffBarnes (May 18, 2014)

Hi, I´m new to the forum and follow the fatbikepages with great interest. Thought I might share pic or two from the trails in Sweden. Here´s from yesterdays long trailride from a place called Arvika.









Helping out the locals and cleaning the trails after the winterstorms.


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

My last day of vacation, my last day of beach cursing. Sea and wind were very nasty


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

More Sweden pictures please  You live in a beautiful part of the world.



CliffBarnes said:


> Hi, I´m new to the forum and follow the fatbikepages with great interest. Thought I might share pic or two from the trails in Sweden. Here´s from yesterdays long trailride from a place called Arvika.
> 
> View attachment 894146


----------



## CliffBarnes (May 18, 2014)

Thank's gravitylover, it's hard to match the sceneries shown in this thread but I'll bear it in mind if some nice surroundings comes in the way.

Here's a month old photos from the same area:


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Neighbor hood ride









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

Put my new wheelset to the test today! 42 miles, Rode down a strip of beach about a mile down and back.









Almost ran over this little guy, in fact I thought I did until I turned around and found he was just fine. He's probably mad at me (Sorry!). I just happened to look down at the last moment and noticed a hatched Painted Turtle on the trail, right inline with the tires, I swerved but I thought it was too late. It didn't help that his shell blended in with the blacktop. I named him lucky and put him over in some tall grass where he still had lots of sun and some protection from animals, people, and bikers...









me reminding him of what could happen to him if he stays on the trail.









So I was riding down the bike path, and I heard a loud rustling of the leaves to my right. 99% of the time it's a startled chipmunk or squirrel. I happened to look to my right to see this big Garter Snake









Approaching Lower falls, leading to Downtown Rochester.  All the mist below the bridge is from the falls. I was going to get a picture of it because the trail passes by it. But the trail was blocked off, forcing me to go around. A real shame, from all the rain we got, I bet that thing was flowing pretty good!








And that was only during the first half of the ride! the other half is more of what I am accustom to, boring and nothing to see or worth talking about.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

^^^
Looks like ya had an awesome day. It's nice to see the wildlife so plentiful. Makes one forget about the urban even more...


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Short trail ride today. Weather was beautiful


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

MiniTrail said:


> @ TrailCrawler
> 
> I saw some fatty tracks on the turning point park bridge over the winter. Looks like that's your stomping ground?


Yup, sure is! I live about a mile from the park. This winter though I only rode through turning point park a few times. I mostly stuck to snowmobile trails over on Tug Hill in Lewis County this winter, and occasionaly ventured out to the Canal Path and the Genesee Valley Greenway. I also couldn't help but notice fatty tracks on the bridge the few times I went that way, looked like Nates or Floaters judging by the tread pattern.


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

MiniTrail said:


> the day I walked turning point there was one guy on a bike. Wally special with the biggest can of keystone I've ever seen. Colorful guy
> 
> Was down to Harriet Hollister yesterday and noticed all the C4 sled trail markers passing through there. We'll have to remember that this winter


That must have been an interesting sight lol. Harriet Hollister has been on my to-do list, obviously the trails are open?


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

surlybugger said:


> ^^^
> Looks like ya had an awesome day. It's nice to see the wildlife so plentiful. Makes one forget about the urban even more...


Yup sure was! The reptiles I typically never see on the trail, or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Spring rides, Nome style*

Wadda ya do when the trails are under slushy snow or too soft and muddy to ride? Hit the beach, of course.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)




----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

NICE, what's the gear combinations on that dinglespeed?


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

^ Thanks. It's 30x22t for the low gear, and 32x20t for the "high" gear. Not a huge jump, but can make the difference between a good to ride and a bad one, depending on the trail and the conditions.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

ultraspontane said:


>


That is a sweet dingle set up, what parts are you using? I am not up on this set up yet !


----------



## Ivan M (Mar 18, 2014)

This past SATURDAY, getting my money's worth, lolol!


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

:thumbsup:Nice Bike IvanM good choice! Congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## brbzh (May 20, 2013)

Hello from Lyon (France)
My new bike : A Genesis Caribou with Rohloff hub


----------



## Ivan M (Mar 18, 2014)

Forged1 said:


> :thumbsup:Nice Bike IvanM good choice! Congrats and welcome to the club!


Thanks, super happy with the MUK. And got it from a LBS, super place to deal with in the NY tri-state area. I am officially hooked on fatbikes.


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

Press thx if i help you


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Stunning photos!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Pisgah 55.5K Race*

Heading out for a long, brutal but awesome day!


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Ride from Sunday on my Mukluk 3. I am 100% hooked on fat bikes! Already looking at building a new one lol. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

One of my favorite rides out on Cape San Blas!


----------



## Ivan M (Mar 18, 2014)

floorguy724 said:


> Ride from Sunday on my Mukluk 3. I am 100% hooked on fat bikes! Already looking at building a new one lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont blame you, I have the same bike in red and also want a second. Nice ride you got there.


----------



## low-pressure (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## AdamJay (Jan 27, 2014)

Testing the Knard rear tire, and a newly built front wheel with Hope hub today at Fort Harrison State Park.
Some parts were a bit wet for my liking (and the Knard's). Surprised trail status was yellow and not red.
One thing I like about FHSP is the greenway trail access. It allows my girlfriend to go off on her road bike while I muck it up in the woods.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

My 12 yr old yesterday on rented a beach cruiser w/ 3.5" wheels. He's grown enough to ride my 16" pug, will set it up for him this week for fun, commuting for real next year, 8th grade.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

There really are bears in them there woods! Saw this guy and his brother from the Fatback Friday. This is when you want as light a wheelset as possible......


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

sryanak said:


> View attachment 896221
> There really are bears in them there woods! Saw this guy and his brother from the Fatback Friday. This is when you want as light a wheelset as possible......


Did ya soil your chamois lad?


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Ah.... No rain = powder dust - Fat fun! 
Finally have both tires tubeless - rear put up a fight - but held air over rocky ride. 
I am also loving the tractor gear 22 X36. I hope to get a 40 for the back over the summer and never have to put a foot down.

I love the Sweet-water ride - we ride from the East - and head to the Gazebo - then back. They did some major trail work (repair?) and all the difficult parts have been pulverized. I am not sure why - but the trail now amazing (but too easy).


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Craptalk


----------



## Ivan M (Mar 18, 2014)

vdubz said:


> Stillwell - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car, awesome bike, gorgeous dog, cool video. But where is your helmet? Rode with a buddy 2 weeks ago, he had no helmet, went down and barely missed a rock with his head, how he missed we have no idea, he now wears one. We dont go out thinking about falling, but things can go sideways in a hurry.


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Before










After










Chilling out with a buddy.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

low-pressure said:


>


Gotta love the loop!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Boise foothills

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Shakedown ride on new frame/setup.









----------
Chromey

----------
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm paddling while she's fatbiking..









Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## KingKongKion (May 31, 2014)

Singlespeed Fatboy Expert. Converted it yesterday, rode it today, absolutely loved it!

Other than converting it to SS, i added some Avid CR brakes, Reverb seat post, eggbeaters and a 740 wide handlebar, with some extra chunky ESI grips.

My gear is 30 - 18. I live in Denmark, which is like the flattest country in the world. If we had mountains at all, i would probably have to use a lighter gear, due to my bad shape :eekster:


----------



## Luisdelugo (May 27, 2013)

Greetings from Lugo,Spain.


----------



## TurboFredro (Jan 22, 2013)

Here's our 2014 Beargrease just out for a ride around a local lake. It's actually my wife's bike, she was just nice enough to let me ride it.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

I tried a new GoPro idea today:










I recorded the video in 1080 superview 50fps, and pulled these stills from it. I am LOVING this camera angle!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

blown240 said:


> I tried a new GoPro idea today:


Is ingenuity your middle name?


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

blown240 said:


> I tried a new GoPro idea today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Velobike said:


> Is ingenuity your middle name?


I'm gonna try that. Thanx for sharing the idea.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I finally switched my bike back to singlespeed - its normal mode - after getting my new Paragon Machine Works thru-axle dropout. After work, I tested it a bit.


Singlespeed Through Axle Dropout by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Dirty Single Speed Fat Bike by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Pop by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Yup, all good! :thumbsup:


----------



## ombrotipo (Mar 27, 2011)

A few weeks ago.... in Basque Country, Spain.


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

ombrotipo said:


> A few weeks ago.... in Basque Country, Spain.
> 
> View attachment 898717


Awesome Where did you buy your tires???


----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Fat Bike on the Kokopelli Trail*

In the middle of May, I took the old Mukluk for a four day self-supported trip on the Kokopelli trail. Definitely a good time, awesome views, varied terrain, and the chance to take the BFLs out on some slickrock. I would recommend the trip highly, plus riding around Grand Junction, Fruita and Moab is really fantastic.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Jammin' around the University Lake trails the last few days. Post ride libations at the Blue Fox as well...

































Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*Lone Wolf in the Pack*

Hey;










Representing Fat on the weekly Wednesday Binghamton MTB group ride. I'm not the only fat rider, just the only one riding Fat. Last going up the hill. Sorry.... but first going down. Hammer!


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Trail maker- still infatuated with your bike..... And I've had people scratching their heads on downhill speed achieved on the fat bike. I believe that its due to weight ad traction!!

Lewy- AWESOME Picts!!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## CliffBarnes (May 18, 2014)

Enjoyed a nice fatbiking-session on dry trails in my backyard in Arvika, Sweden. Hopefully the summer continues like this.

The pics on the trails are not so exotic but shows some typical swedish trails and terrain in contrast to all the beautiful beaches and nice mountains shown elsewhere in this tread.



























/Jonas


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Jonas- I'm so jealous of your trails! Those are beautiful!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Rcksqrl said:


> Trail maker- still infatuated with your bike..... And I've had people scratching their heads on downhill speed achieved on the fat bike. I believe that its due to weight ad traction!!


Say...

Send me a big bag of money and I'll build you one! Har. The last trail on this ride loop is a real corker. All downhill for a mile or so. Tight then fast, twisting, rolling, rocky, rooty classic rocking through the woods Eastcoast track. The guy behind me - on a 6" travel Enduro - was impressed with how the fat one was tracking. He was the only one keeping pace, and liked how it looked.

I'm hoping to get back to a project that will make it even more mondo down-hillable. I need to get back to that...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Crashtest- what size rear rotor you running?


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

*Baby Pugsley*

A new Pugsley has been born.

A pause to pose for a picture during its first ride today:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Rcksqrl said:


> Crashtest- what size rear rotor you running?
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


It's a 200mm Shimano Ice Tech. I CNC'd a new adapter for it because the Shimano version didn't fit right.


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

*Old on New*

The shifter on my new Pugsley came from my first MTB. It's a Simplex shifter from my 1987 Peugeot Crazy Horse (RIP). Made in France. Works slick. Besides, I really liked that old bike and enjoy being able to still use one of its components. 









I like to ride a bike for a while before finishing the handlebar setup. Just in case I need to tinker with any of the setup. Eventually, it will have cork grips, maybe a little cotton bar tape, and shellac.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Found out I don't really have a fatty...

Cannondales have the fattys and here is the proof









Guess I'll have to keep rocking my small tire bike..









Went up Shane's loop out of boise today. Hasn't dried out yet...














Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

Fatbiking in Sart Lez Spa (Belgium Ardennes)

Ramon with the 2014 Muk and me on the 2013 one,
Great route with lot's of scenery around the streams.

more power ramon









Lot's of rain on the night before









Just one of the little streams, the trails along them were beautifull









It puts a smile on your face


----------



## Jaret1968 (Jun 11, 2014)

2012 Moon Lander, I've owned for two weeks so far (bought used)


----------



## DB68GT (Jun 12, 2014)

*Beach Bucket Bingo*

















I just bought this baby 3 weeks ago and it is the most amazing thing I have ever experienced on 2 wheels. I hope to pick up the language of the fatbiker pronto and learn to get the most of this incredible lightweight beast. So far I have been hitting the beach as I live right by Port Phillip Bay in Melbourne, and have 20 miles of uninterrupted beach to trash. There aren't many fatties over here ( I know, we're always behind the rest of the planet) so every time I take it out, people freak. I've even been stopped by the cops just so they could get a good look at it. Look forward to getting into some XC - we have some good trails on the outskirts of town. Just gotta get my F100 back on the road so I can get to them trails. In the meantime, the sand is more than enough action for now!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

DB68GT said:


> I just bought this baby 3 weeks ago and it is the most amazing thing I have ever experienced on 2 wheels. I hope to pick up the language of the fatbiker pronto and learn to get the most of this incredible lightweight beast. So far I have been hitting the beach as I live right by Port Phillip Bay in Melbourne, and have 20 miles of uninterrupted beach to trash. There aren't many fatties over here ( I know, we're always behind the rest of the planet) so every time I take it out, people freak. I've even been stopped by the cops just so they could get a good look at it. Look forward to getting into some XC - we have some good trails on the outskirts of town. Just gotta get my F100 back on the road so I can get to them trails. In the meantime, the sand is more than enough action for now!


Welcome! Is that your 68 Mustang in your profile? How about a pic of your fatty with the 'stang?


----------



## DB68GT (Jun 12, 2014)

Steve Balogh said:


> Welcome! Is that your 68 Mustang in your profile? How about a pic of your fatty with the 'stang?


Thanks Steve! The pony is in the middle of a rebuild - a New Orleans car that survived Hurricane Katrina...it was loaded with Louisianna silt and sand and so far has had a new floor, drivetrain and still needs a trunk floor and 2 rear quarters before it gets new paint. So it'll just be fattie pics for a while LOL.


----------



## Jaret1968 (Jun 11, 2014)

Is that one of those Australian MURU brand Fat bikes? Sorry I can't tell what make it is. It could be a Pugsley Maybe? How do you find that your bike tracks across the sand on the beach? is it tough going or moderate pedaling?



DB68GT said:


> View attachment 900584
> 
> 
> View attachment 900585
> ...


----------



## Jaret1968 (Jun 11, 2014)

How many teeth do you have on your front sprocket? It looks tiny like mine.



Spinymouse said:


> A new Pugsley has been born.
> 
> A pause to pose for a picture during its first ride today:
> 
> View attachment 899783


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Jaret1968 said:


> Is that one of those Australian MURU brand Fat bikes? Sorry I can't tell what make it is. It could be a Pugsley Maybe? How do you find that your bike tracks across the sand on the beach? is it tough going or moderate pedaling?


Fatboy, the wheels give it away.


----------



## DB68GT (Jun 12, 2014)

rjedoaks said:


> Fatboy, the wheels give it away.


👍 It's a Fatboy and it goes great over the sand - even the fluffy stuff - though you have to drop the air to about 8 to not stall in the real fluffy stuff. I find even just leaving it at 20 still gets you across most sand and then back onto the road...


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

Jaret1968 said:


> How many teeth do you have on your front sprocket? It looks tiny like mine.


Tiny twenty two.

This is my bikepacking rig (=weight), it's hilly around here, speed isn't my thing, and my knees aren't the best any more. The cranks are 170, instead of the 175 on my other bikes. The gearing range I get with the 1x9 seems satisfactory to me.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

M1016631_edited-1 by Harvey Richards, on Flickr​


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Over The Edge, Fat Tyre Festival in Melrose SA.

Pump Track madness, skin was lost..... This was the only fatbike race.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Your seat is up too high to get a good pump out of the bumps.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

There is already blood flowing from elbows and knees... I had already done 7 x 16" bike races and won them all (apart from the one against my 7yr old son), the fatbike race was a serious race for "show".


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> There is already blood flowing from elbows and knees... I had already done 7 x 16" bike races and won them all (apart from the one against my 7yr old son), the fatbike race was a serious race for "show".


:thumbsup:


Chopper said:


> This is Bill. He's racing his fat bike with bloody elbows and knees, winning, after racing and crashing a kiddie bike 7 times. Right on mate! The rest of you blokes need to harden the [email protected] up!


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

A bit wet yesterday so we did some urban Fatbiking.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

WP_20140615_014 by bdroit, on Flickr

We have had a bit of rain lately but not for the last couple of days so I ventured out to see the trails. I was able to flatten out some of the ruts left by the people who have been out tearing it up.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

70+kms (about 45 miles) of fat.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

From the other day near Sandpoint.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

*Aquilegia*


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Today was a crummy day to hit the trails so I figured I'd hit a couple LBS to see what they had going on. Ended up riding to Paramount Cycles and Chain Reaction Cycles here in Anchorage. Sorry for the crummy cell phone pix. 








Borealis Echo set up 29+ with Next SL cranks, X9 and a One Up GC
















Aluminum 9:Zero:7 set up with a Gates belt drive








9:Zero:7 carbon Whiteout set up with Next SL cranks, XX1 and HED carbon rims. Looked like a rocket ship!!!

Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

my bikesdirect gravity monster at jonathon dickenson state park in south florida.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Did 100km in Melbourne yesterday and somehow managed to avoid all the rain


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Tryin' to dodge the bears on the Hillside trails this evening. Some jogger got charged shortly after this pic. Nice ride though!!









Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Pissin down with rain when I left home, nobody at all on the beach.



On the way home, we've got a tin G-Raf as bikeway candy.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice sunny day in my neck of the woods


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Lewy said:


> Nice sunny day in my neck of the woods


Certainly was mate ! We have a bit of wet over the next few days but i am on nightshift till Sunday morning so as long as it clears up for the beginning of next week


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Riding at Bootleg Canyon this weekend. Today I rode the fat bike:


----------



## mbmattcor (Mar 14, 2012)

Sand ridge lake, on HITG Trail


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*After Work @ The Beach *


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Midsummer ride.


----------



## -edgecrusher- (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

A nice day down the banks of the Thames in London.....


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Got DW for test.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

zeb said:


> Got DW for test.


29+ DW's??


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome day at Powerline Pass yesterday.

































































Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

anortherncrazy said:


> Awesome day at Powerline Pass yesterday.
> 
> Most excellent post. Looks like a perfect day.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Moon Rocks, Davis, WV 
by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Crazy dudes jumping off the jetty to surf.



The sea scum thrown up by the storm, stuck the sand to my tyres like mud.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> The sea scum thrown up by the storm, stuck the sand to my tyres like mud.


So much for a leigth weight wheelset...


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

@ raid Des Hautes Fagnes is Belgium @ D'ardennes









The only two fatbikes in race.... me and Mr Swiss


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

TrailMaker said:


> So much for a leigth weight wheelset...


I lifted the baby whale just after I took the pic and it must have been easily 20kgs.

Have never experienced sticky sea scum/foam before, it was weird stuff.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

*FATBACK doing LumberJack 100*



:thumbsup:


----------



## keifla123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Picked up my first fatty and bike packing rig on Friday night and spent the weekend getting acquainted with her.


----------



## ombrotipo (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Saturday through Tuesday had a lot of biking and fishing to be had. Great several days..

Biking along Kenai lake. 








































Biking part of the Resurrection trail.
























Got a lil muddy..








Managed to catch a couple salmon.








Got back to Anchorage and hit the Kincaid singletrack the next day.
















Rode 40 miles on the road bike today, stopped in to Speedway Cycles to borrow some tools and saw this beaut.. 190mm X01 Fatback sporting Rabbit Holes, Knards and a Bluto. Nasty!!!
















Cheers!

Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

^^^
Good times.


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

RUSOR said:


> @ raid Des Hautes Fagnes is Belgium @ D'ardennes
> 
> View attachment 903005
> 
> ...


Not! 
There was at least one more, even in the same starting place as the specialized with
the green tyres.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Today's ride


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

New Fatbike/Pugs owner here. First ride today.......whew I be tired

:thumbsup:

Waha Fat Tire Ride by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## DB68GT (Jun 12, 2014)

Wildflowers and fatbikes....what more could a human want? Nice shot Doug.


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Pat. said:


> Not!
> There was at least one more, even in the same starting place as the specialized with
> the green tyres.



:thumbsup:
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

When were fatbike's and kano's invented?
i think when driving a Tourtocht like today. It started dry and warm. But
after 20 km. the Moesson rain started to fall! Every singletrack went into
a singlestream. There were a lot of streams today in Linkhout-Lummen.
And the should't be there 

First of the streams:









The rainfall was massive. Within no time i was soaked from my ears to my little toe. Even streams while driving up hill.









Endomorph no grip tyre in the Belgium mud/water.


----------



## Loewa (Sep 26, 2007)

Today, one of the hanging bridges of the river Pakhra local reason called it the Devil's Bridge


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

*Sidney Peak*


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Tunrda rims are on market.900g.
Well I need 65mm rims for next project, not this size.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

The day was so nice I had to take the day off an head to the hills with da pugs. :thumbsup:

Waha Wandering with the Pugs by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## Vighor (Jul 25, 2013)

I noticed the big Pick-ups used overseas. But as i don't have to compensate i got a nice compact car to get to the trails


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Simple Awesome !!!



Vighor said:


> I noticed the big Pick-ups used overseas. But as i don't have to compensate i got a nice compact car to get to the trails
> 
> View attachment 905242
> View attachment 905243


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Vighor said:


> I noticed the big Pick-ups used overseas. But as i don't have to compensate i got a nice compact car to get to the trails
> 
> View attachment 905242
> View attachment 905243


I compensate by riding a fat bike.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Vighor said:


> I noticed the big Pick-ups used overseas. But as i don't have to compensate i got a nice compact car to get to the trails
> 
> View attachment 905242
> View attachment 905243


Proper trackday car. :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Trackday if i ever seen it !!! Caterham Super 7..

Beachies from today.


----------



## bjames (May 5, 2014)

anortherncrazy said:


> Awesome day at Powerline Pass yesterday.


Did that last summer on fattys - really wish I was out there!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Fourth of July ride and fireworks in Frederick, MD...

Fab Fourth in Frederick by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Fab Fourth in Frederick by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

I know that spot.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Yummy early morning ride.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

Industrial relic (boiler) at the end of this ride.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

flatfendershop said:


> Industrial relic (boiler) at the end of this ride.


It looks like you stayed dry.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Flat fender- what type of rack is that you have up front?


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

TahoeBC said:


>


So when did you go fat???


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

crashtestdummy said:


> It looks like you stayed dry.


Barely. The deluge came as I was driving down the canyon road at about Rusty's. However, the lightning had me wondering if I should hunker down or pedal like hell. I chose the latter. There were a couple of strikes that I couldn't differentiate the flash from the thunder.


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

Rcksqrl said:


> Flat fender- what type of rack is that you have up front?
> 
> I made it myself out of aluminum flat strap and a little bit of aluminum bar stock. I've been threatening to make one for the rear, but haven't yet. Maybe this winter.


----------



## Terp (Jul 25, 2013)

Sand dunes national park. Colorado doesn't just have almost every CONUS 14er, it also has the tallest sand dunes in North America and some of the biggest braggarts to boot! Set out before the sunrise to beat the 4x4 rush hour.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

TahoeBC said:


>


I must ride there before I die.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Vertigo Cycles Titanium Fat Bike by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

pliebenberg said:


> So when did you go fat???


Last winter, got my summer 29+ tire setup right now, still ride my IBIS a lot also.

From Yesterday, seems like my friends are a little under gunned


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

about to hit the trails this am in Philly:


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Gigantic said:


> about to hit the trails this am in Philly:


Your rim strip is quite bulging! What tire pressure are you running?


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

hans2vt said:


> Your rim strip is quite bulging! What tire pressure are you running?


I'm running tubeless, Marge Lites with just Surly Clownshoes rim strips & no tape, which is a big part of why it's bulging. I run a slightly higher pressure, between 12-15 psi, to reduce rolling resistance. Depending on the trail, I've got a 6-10 mile paved ride from my house to the trailhead and it can be a bear with low pressures. I had the gorilla tape adhesive fail method repeatedly on me... I was looking at the dimensions of the Clown Shoes strips and thought they might work... sure enough, they just barely fit the insides of the Marge Lite rims from edge to edge. It's super simple to set up and for the last 1300 miles & 5 months, totally trouble free. If they fail, the strips aren't THAT much more expensive than a roll of gorilla tape & I can easily change colors if I want.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool log ride. Too slippery to try today though.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Cripple River loop, Nome AK*

Blue skies, warm temps, and a tail wind for the last 15 miles. Can't imagine a nicer day for this 42 mile loop. GPA tourist miners were enjoying the day, too. They said they were getting good gold, but I didn't see any.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Final race at the Wednesdays @ Wakefield in northern Virginia, where a bunch of us slobs don a sweet dress, hang out in the woods w/ refreshments, and take occasional breaks to do do some laps in the singlespeed class 

[email protected] Singlespeed Dress Race by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Jump Shot From [email protected] Singlespeed Dress Race by bundokbiker, on Flickr

[email protected] Singlespeed Dress Race by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

Drevil said:


> Final race at the Wednesdays @ Wakefield in northern Virginia, where a bunch of us slobs don a sweet dress, hang out in the woods w/ refreshments, and take occasional breaks to do do some laps in the singlespeed class
> 
> [email protected] Singlespeed Dress Race by bundokbiker, on Flickr
> 
> ...


I hope you guys are going commando under those things!!


----------



## Kickngas (Aug 6, 2013)

[URL="Sunrise on Wrightsville Beach, NC.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

davedivided said:


> I hope you guys are going commando under those things!!


Oh god, please no!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome time of the year to ride the beaches here.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Presenting tiny fat courtesy of Mal Wart.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Above the oxbow of the Salmon River Idaho......

Almost hoover pt loop by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Cooling off on a hot(for Alaska) day.

Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

Nm.


----------



## sk1er18 (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Pugsley build project starting code name Sunshine 

Pugs build in progress by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Wow!
(reaching for sunglasses...)
Now _that's_ a yellow.
Makes me want to reach for something turquoise.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Taken from the Speedway Cycles FB page. The Surly guys are in town for the Single Speed World Championships and they brought a single speeded, Bluto'd Ice Cream Truck. Nice...









Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Such a beautiful morning it would have been a crime not to go out before work!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

The single track by my house is starting to get really green, over grown in places and bear-ish!


















Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess dual bearbells are mandatory in your neck of the woods! I use one to keep the trail zombies wondering what to do. Their reactions are always quite comical yet unpredictable.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Here in Bear Country we call it dinner bells.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Well yeah, Alaska IS bear country! Born and raised. Way too many stories to tell. Just lucky enough to never have been attacked or blast one. 


Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## ironpo (May 19, 2014)

I'm putting it out there but I reckon I did the very first accent of mt buffalo on a fat bike

Cheers
Ip


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

What sort of accent did it sound like? Surely not Italian.


----------



## ironpo (May 19, 2014)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> What sort of accent did it sound like? Surely not Italian.


LOL

Cheers
Ip


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

twin 9:Zero:7's at yesterday's weekly underground mtb race at the Belmont Plateau in Philadelphia, the previous week, we were joined by a Jones, too. The thursday races are now in their 25th year, with an average turnout of 25-40 riders and beer & bbq afterwards.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

Cross county trail, Fairfax County Va

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

anortherncrazy said:


> Taken from the Speedway Cycles FB page. The Surly guys are in town for the Single Speed World Championships and they brought a single speeded, Bluto'd Ice Cream Truck. Nice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. I would hit that.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

all cleaned up after a ride on the beach here on carlsbad, ca..


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

There's not a lot of easily accessible snow near Melbourne, but we went in search of some yesterday. We rode the closed section of Donna Buang rd and found what we were after! Rather cool riding the fatty on the snow for the first time, even if it was mostly slush. It did feel amazing on the deeper stuff on the sides of the road.


----------



## Testmule (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice to see some of the white stuff Stevob. We are in the hot hazy summer riding in the Northern Hemisphere right now and I was wondering who might be on snow this time of year.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Testmule, we're actually having the best winter snow we've had for years, it's just that it's all up in the mountains. It rarely snows below 500m altitude here, but usually it's above 1000m at least.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Up at the red dirt.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I had no idea that it snowed in Australia!  Shows my geographical ignorance, I suppose.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I had no idea that it snowed in Australia!  Shows my geographical ignorance, I suppose.


I don't think you're alone in that boat, LP.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Joined Club Echo™ today:


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

My son and I just finished up his new pugs fat bike build tonight. Only time for a quick neighborhood spin though. Looking forward to getting it dirty this friday.

Project Sunshine is finsihed by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr

Project Sunshine is finsihed by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Joined Club Echo™ today:


Don't feel too bad about it. The bike will look a lot better with some mud and scrapes on it.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow is that beautiful. I bet you can't wait to hit the trail



Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Joined Club Echo™ today:


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Hinesburg town forest vermont. Enjoying the bluto with all the roots and rocks at HTF.


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

A little urban fat biking this morning...









----------
Chromey

----------
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Little father/son fatbiking this morning in the local mtns.......

Waha Pugsley FatBike Ride w / Bryce by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr

Waha Pugsley FatBike Ride w / Bryce by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr

Waha Pugsley FatBike Ride w / Bryce by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Doug- where were those Picts taken?


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Ampelhasser (Mar 21, 2010)

Hidden between sunflowers


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Rcksqrl said:


> Doug- where were those Picts taken?
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Hi, Waha / Craig Mountains a few miles SE of Lewiston Idaho.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Muddy and rainy yesterday..









Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Rode up to a fire lookout in the blue mountains of SE WA......

Sunday Ride in the Blues by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Gorgeous today!!!


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Phat Bike Phil Checking In*

Here's a shot of my Rollin Fatty, "The Element" made by Surface 604 from Canada. Out riding around the public bike trails and piers on the Island of Manhattan in NYC during my lunch break from my job.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Someone on reddit liked someone else's whole deal: https://i.imgur.com/DXHCD5U.jpg

AWD turbo hatchback and a Lefty equipped fat bike. I agree with their taste in expensive objects.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

One from my ride this evening. Mountaineer Stadium.


----------



## oldbear52 (Jul 6, 2014)

*cool ride*

Phil: Cool ride! I am wondering just who made your rear rack? and have you seen any other fat bikes in Manhattan?


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Fat Bike Wash*

Hi oldbear52! That rear rack on my bike, comes with the bike. It is detachable too! That rear rack is what grabbed my attention when I was online shopping for my Sub-$1000 Fat Bike. I had my heart and $$$ set for a red Framed Minnesota 1.0 and was about to add it to my cart when I saw the auction for the Element. The rear rack caught my attention. I figured it would come in handy for my commute to and from work....I won't have to wear a backpack....I can just strap it down on the bike's rack. And now that I have the Element Fat Bike, that rear rack is getting used alot!
As far as other Fat Bikes in Manhattan? Yes! I have seen 5 other Fat Bikes in the city.
1) The Mongoose Beast - there's a guy in my neighborhood riding that bike. We've been planning to ride together and shoot video of our bikes.
2) The Mongoose Dozer - I was riding home from work two nights ago, when I spotted this Fat Bike. I rode over and met the guy. Turns out, he's a good friend of the guy who's riding The Beast mentioned above. So, the 3 of us will soon ride as a Fat Bike Crew.
3) The Salsa Beargrease - For the past two Sundays, while riding to work on the bike path, I ride past a bikinied woman Fat Biking. She's not too social and I'm on my way to work, so I have not established communication yet.
4) The Surly Moonlander - I was Fat Biking thru Manhattan's Greenwich Village and saw the Moonlander locked up outside a smoke shop.
5) The Charge Cooker Maxi - I saw a guy riding it thru a park in the Bronx. That Fat Bike he was riding is the very same bike that got me interested in Fat Bikes in the first place. I saw it hanging from the ceiling of my LBS when I was looking for an Urban bike. I saw those Fat Tires and was intrigued.....then I saw the $1600 price tag and I shuddered. That night, I began my research for Fat Tire Bikes under $1000. A month later, the Surface 604 Element Non-Electric Fat Tire Bike showed up in the mail.
I'm going to start taking pics with the Fat Tire Bikes I see around the city!








It was dark out. Must have run right thru a pile dog poo. Fat Tires flipped it everywhere. Time for a Fat Bike Wash!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Rode out to the local fire trails last week. Steep (20% - 39.5% grade) uphill rocky/loose/gravelly stuff was no match for the sure-footed climbing abilities of the Borealis Echo care of Surly Bud and Lou.


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

Going up the ridge trail to powerline pass on a training ride for the Soggy Bottom 100 on my home modified FS fat bike. Gave up on waiting for the 29+ dirt wizards bought a set of knards for my duallys they are a lot better ride than the old 2.4 29ers I had been running this summer.


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Rode out to the local fire trails last week. Steep (20% - 39.5% grade) uphill rocky/loose/gravelly stuff was no match for the sure-footed climbing abilities of the Borealis Echo care of Surly Bud and Lou.


Cool. Looks pretty toasty atop Umunhum.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Canal tow path bashing - Grand Union Canal, Leicestershire:


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Riding from the Waha mtn down to the Salmon River and back.

Waha to Salmon River Loop by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr

Waha to Salmon River Loop by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr

Waha to Salmon River Loop by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr

Waha to Salmon River Loop by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

You have some nice riding up your way


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

Riding my Mukluk at the Tourtocht in Nandrin Belgium. (Near Huy).
Great ride with lots of nice wide open views and lot's off great single trails in the woods.


----------



## Lintott (Oct 14, 2006)

Pat. 

Which fork is that on your Mukluk? Does it make a big difference?


----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Phil,

How do you like your Surface FB ? I have considered one of their models and I might still order one around November if some of my ideas work out.



Phil Sexton said:


> Hi oldbear52! That rear rack on my bike, comes with the bike. It is detachable too! That rear rack is what grabbed my attention when I was online shopping for my Sub-$1000 Fat Bike. I had my heart and $$$ set for a red Framed Minnesota 1.0 and was about to add it to my cart when I saw the auction for the Element. The rear rack caught my attention. I figured it would come in handy for my commute to and from work....I won't have to wear a backpack....I can just strap it down on the bike's rack. And now that I have the Element Fat Bike, that rear rack is getting used alot!
> As far as other Fat Bikes in Manhattan? Yes! I have seen 5 other Fat Bikes in the city.
> 1) The Mongoose Beast - there's a guy in my neighborhood riding that bike. We've been planning to ride together and shoot video of our bikes.
> 2) The Mongoose Dozer - I was riding home from work two nights ago, when I spotted this Fat Bike. I rode over and met the guy. Turns out, he's a good friend of the guy who's riding The Beast mentioned above. So, the 3 of us will soon ride as a Fat Bike Crew.
> ...


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

Lintott said:


> Pat.
> 
> Which fork is that on your Mukluk? Does it make a big difference?


I've got "The Fork with no Name". Oftewel the Saso fork.
And yes, it makes a very big difference, i bike a lot in "De Ardennen" in Belgium and
there are a lot of roots and rocks on the trails, i bought the fork for more comfort
and more control in the descents.
A friend of mine also has ordered the Saso fork.

But to be honest, if i knew rockshox had build a Bluto. 
I'd order a bluto at this moment.

The fork when it was new and a new front wheel.


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lacey-Keosauqua State Park- Van Buren County, Iowa


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Took the squids for a ride.

Testing and adjusting this Selle Anatomica seat.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Much more snow today. Very soft and deep. Hard work but sooo much fun!


----------



## jeroen_o (Feb 1, 2012)

*11ANTs tarANTula*

....


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

yesterdays outing i put the bud and floater on good combo was using nate rear fancied a change ive changed the bud to floater BFL and im leaving the bud on all year its the best for just buldozing over anything its a beast i have low psi in front theres not much weight with new carbon fork so rolls good and squishy when need


----------



## jjokila (Sep 26, 2007)

*Vartius-Raate, Hossa, Taivalkoski-Syöte-Posio, FINLAND*

Here is complete set of pictures from my 9 days Fatbike-trip to Kainuu, Finland (North of Europe). Most of the pictures are for documenting purpose to others to be able to evaluate the trail conditions and useability of the shelters. Total riding time of the trip was 52 hours and the distance 405 km. So over all, the trails were really slow to ride and not too many new enjoyable parts were found.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/109979989294437051433/albums/6044019676579425153


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Looks great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Killer time riding Kincaid single track today.


----------



## Bike4two (Nov 16, 2010)

*Fat Fun at Buffalo Creek Trails*

Had fun climbing up from the Pine Valley Ranch trail head via Buck Gulch and Skipper to Charlies Cutoff.





































I could have played on Charlies Cutoff all day but my ride got short by this







I had to limp gingerly back down Strawberry Jack. Hope to vacation here again so I can explore more.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Fat bike fun with my wife. Just a local trail by my house with an ice cream shop at the end. Should be dry and dusty this time of year but not this year. Not ideal conditions for Floyds but doable with no problem.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

MiniTrail said:


> ^ last time I was out there in the summer I had a nation of deer flies chase me out...


See, somebody loves you.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

A great day to be beside the seaside!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

A few from today...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> A few from today......


I've got to get back to Oz soon....


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

My crack of dawn ride today.....


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Near Rochester NY. A local rail trail. More trail than rail.


----------



## tonygeo (Aug 20, 2013)

TrailMaker said:


>


What frame is that?!


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Just enjoying the weather.


----------



## low-pressure (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

My lady thang gettin' it done on a Saturday night.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

ozzybmx said:


> A few from today...


Ozzy, where were these taken?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

tonygeo said:


> What frame is that?!


Mine.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/meet-trailmaker-2-kroozer-836893.html?highlight=kroozer



MiniTrail said:


> tree fister


Ha! Big enough for a whole body insertion. Not a small body here either! Pretty cool old tree. Gutted and busted up, but still gettin it dun.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Velobike said:


> I've got to get back to Oz soon....





Wombat said:


> Ozzy, where were these taken?


That was the Border Track between SA and Vic... gotta love the Australian winters


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> That was the Border Track between SA and Vic... gotta love the Australian winters


I can remember the bitter misery in North Queensland when the daytime winter temperatures used to plummet to the low 20s, and even lower at night. (Centigrade, that is  )


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

ozzybmx said:


> gotta love the Australian winters


Not when you live in Canberra. It's had a recent run of -6°C (21°F)!

Tim


----------



## tonygeo (Aug 20, 2013)

TrailMaker said:


> Mine.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/meet-trailmaker-2-kroozer-836893.html?highlight=kroozer
> 
> Ha! Big enough for a whole body insertion. Not a small body here either! Pretty cool old tree. Gutted and busted up, but still gettin it dun.


Dude that's a great looking Fat Klunker! I only say Klunker because of the cruiser style frame. I hope you build some more to sell


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

ozzybmx said:


> A few from today...
> 
> What beautiful sand roads you've got!


----------



## jfrbikes (May 16, 2011)

First single track ride at Blue Sky and Indian Summer.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Trail maker taunting me with his bike again.....
Few Picts from yesterday


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

A photo from today's ride, thanks neil









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (May 31, 2014)

*Fatboy with a Bluta and some SoCal culture added in along the trails*


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

anortherncrazy said:


> My lady thang gettin' it done on a Saturday night.


Nice! Tear it up!


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

Helmet cam


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just got back from a fatbikepacking trip at Assateague Island National Seashore


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

The last few days out on the trails have been crazy fun. Rode Kincaid a couple of times with the girlfriend and then did a 10pm, 11 mile downhill bomber run with my buddy Leif. It started from Flattop parking lot, down Powerline Pass to my front door. 
















Big boy out at Kincaid park
























10pm, right at the start of the downhill run. 
















Mt. Susitna, Mt. Foraker and Mt. McKinley
















Mt. Foraker and Mt. McKinley from the Powerline Pass trail








Glad we had a lil bit of lighting towards the end!!


----------



## tonygeo (Aug 20, 2013)

^^Sweet pics!!


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

The north end of the Fairfax County Cross County Trail is completely missing!


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

This is not how a derailleur should look like.
But the derailleur still works after replacing the alternator Drop-Out.









And after replacing the drop out i went for a nice ride around the
"Gastelse Heide":




























And my new food bag from Deuter


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Pat. said:


> This is not how a derailleur should look like.
> But the derailleur still works after replacing the alternator Drop-Out....


That's why I don't have derailleurs on any of my bikes. Too vulnerable.

I regard them as a roadbike gear.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Here's a few from our Moab trip. I'm already missing Utah.


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Future Butt Kicker on The Great Lakes Fat Bike Series*

Ladies Division


----------



## Snopro440 (Mar 30, 2008)

tradera said:


> Here's a few from our Moab trip. I'm already missing Utah.


I stayed in the same campground when I was there last year, I really liked it. How was the Mukluk in Moab?


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

*hatchers*


----------



## Muledozer (Jul 24, 2014)

tradera said:


> Here's a few from our Moab trip. I'm already missing Utah.


It's been a few yrs since I rode Porcupine Ridge in Moab. What's the name of this campground? Thanks!


----------



## Snopro440 (Mar 30, 2008)

Portals RV park I think.

Portal RV Resort, Moab Utah


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Co-opski said:


> View attachment 916049
> 
> View attachment 916050


Right on man, I see you got them tires swapped out!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## freehighlander (Feb 1, 2007)

*Puffins Holidays to the West Coast of Scotland*

Some Pictures of My hols to the West Coast














































https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/freehighlander/Puffin fat bike/20140718_200748.jpg


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Portals is the campground, great place to stay. Pretty centered around the trail heads I was able to ride to both trails leaving the car for the family. 

The muk was on point. I rode a ways up Porcupine then back down one day and rode slick rock another, very cool trail. But people really stare at a snow bike in the dessert, especially when you commute to the trails through main street.

Next time I'm renting a full suspension and doing the "whole enchilada". I just wish Utah was a little closer to Virginia.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Cranny Crow Overlook at Lost River State Park in WV.

Just got the Relevate tangle for Straggler a couple weeks ago and it fits the Pug great, too. Freaking love this bag, fits everything for a longer day trip without having anything on my back.


----------



## Terp (Jul 25, 2013)

Speed holes! Man was this project ever a time consuming mess. But alls well that ends well:


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Holidays finished


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

First flat. Had to use regular 26 tube to get home. Worked but lumpy! Pinch flat at 7 psi. Hmmm maybe a fluke I don't want to air up much more. I'm only 150 lbs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

i used to get a few flat put slime in tube not had 1 for a year now but did notice when swapping tyres i had 4 thorns sticking through pulled them out looked at tube and u could see the spots off slime .didnt repair them either just put winter tyre on and pumoed up still not gone flat over 2 months lol .so it works


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Fatbiking high above the Salmon River Idaho today with my Son. Feels great now that the heat has backed off a bit.

Waha FatBike Ride by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Old deserted boat caves carved in the rock where fishermen used to store their boats and nets many years ago.



Bike Bag Dude frame bags are nice and waterproof.


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

maineCommuter said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> How do you like your Surface FB ? I have considered one of their models and I might still order one around November if some of my ideas work out.


I am absolutely lovin my Surface Element! It's been 4 months now that we've been together and my body is loving the results. The one feature of the bike that I enjoy most is the built-in, bolt-on rear rack. Instead of wearing a backpack on my commutes, I just strap it onto the bike. I did change the stock hand grips to some ergonomic grips and I fully intend to change the chainring from the stock 48t to a 38t. I just have to have a Granny Gear for some of these NYC hills. The bike weighs in at 46.5lbs and is just gorgeous to stare at. If I were to have an issue with the bike, it will be the Brakes. They are not Breaks at all! They are SlowDowns. I have to continually get them adjusted. My LBS said I should upgrade the Brakes....That's about it! I am really lovin this bike! And just wait until I put the White On-One Floaters on those black rims! Oh my!!


----------



## CliffBarnes (May 18, 2014)

So many nice sceneries here. This is from yesterday evening in a quite forest in Arvika, Sweden. Inside it feels like autumn slowly creeps closer. Great riding with the fatty in comfortable cool air will soon be here.









//Jonas

-- Bike in Arvika - Start --


----------



## alxnd (Oct 3, 2008)

*Beach dunes in Brazil*

We don't have snow here, so it took sometime for even a big brand to bring some models. Me and my friend are the only ones riding this place. Motor vehicles are not permitted.

As a plus, we frenquently see girls in bikini walking in the dunes. But sorry, no pics of that


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Damn nice scenery in Sweden!

Alxnd- looks like a hoot to ride there


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Since the snow has melted. I have ridden my fatty 3 times. This pic is from ride #3. The final destination, turn around point of the ride from this Saturday. The Arrow Lake cliffs. A 60 km ride with 993 meters of vertical to climb.


----------



## RogboAK (Jun 1, 2011)

One barand new Borealis and custom skewer for pulling my B.O.B. Used it on this years archery hunt and love it. No moose this time but what a great time.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

On the way to a 4th place XC race finish (me on the 32 pound fatty versus the guys on the $7,000 20 pound XC rigs).
























Borealis Echo was unmatchable on the sandy switchbacks, climbs, and descents. Conga lines and a chain drop on the 3rd lap kept me from clinching 3rd place. But, it was fun. It was worth the beer and the picnic afterward. :band:


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Congrats man!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> On the way to a 4th place XC race finish (me on the 32 pound fatty versus the guys on the $7,000 20 pound XC rigs).
> 
> Borealis Echo was unmatchable on the sandy switchbacks, climbs, and descents. Conga lines and a chain drop on the 3rd lap kept me from clinching 3rd place. But, it was fun. It was worth the beer and the picnic afterward. :band:


Well done.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Way to go! You don't have to settle for back of the pack on these new svelter fatties. Just read on the the Salsa blog that a fella took a buckle at Leadville on a carbon beargrease.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

RogboAK said:


> One barand new Borealis and custom skewer for pulling my B.O.B. Used it on this years archery hunt and love it. No moose this time but what a great time.


pictures of the skewer?


----------



## CliffBarnes (May 18, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> Damn nice scenery in Sweden!
> 
> Alxnd- looks like a hoot to ride there
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Thanks rsksqlr! I will try to come up with more creative fattygreetings from Sweden further on. Its great to see all the nice fatbike surroundings from all corners.


----------



## Huring (Aug 26, 2014)

Beautiful scenery in Sweden! I'll post a pic from all the way across the country, this weekend in Björkliden, Norrbotten.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Beautiful! 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Huring (Aug 26, 2014)

*On top of a mountain*

Pic from this weekends fatbike adventures in Björkliden, Swedish Lapland.


----------



## RogboAK (Jun 1, 2011)

I work away from home and won't be there to take any pics for a couple more weeks but I'll try and remember when I get there. I machined a piece of stock to fit the shewer with a tight tolerance. Cut a B.O.B. skewer to go half way through my hub. Took and old QR and cut the threaded end to the length I need to make up the difference needed. Layed both pieces in the machined jig to hold both pieces in perfect alignment and tig welded them together. Then chucked them up in the lathe, turned the weld back down and checked the run-out to make sure both pieces were straight. 
Nothing to it!


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Not as cool as some of these pictures.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

benlowery said:


> Not as cool as some of these pictures.


Now you have the bike, the opportunities for good pics just happen because there's nothing to compare with a fatbike for getting you into interesting places.


----------



## RobKong (Jun 7, 2010)

I've been wanting a fatbike for quite awhile, and a friend of mine with a shop back in Iowa made me a deal too good to pass up on this new Pugsley. I only got it yesterday, and judging by the smile on the Fed Ex guy's face, I either had a booger on my chin or he knows fatbikes. Today was my inaugural ride (non-neighborhood curb jumping ride that is.) I went up the mountain near my house, and holy crap did I have fun. It reminds me of an old, heavy BMX bike. I think I'm going to enjoy this thing...

Piper and the Baconbike overlooking Missoula:


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

Huring said:


> Pic from this weekends fatbike adventures in Björkliden, Swedish Lapland.


Double DSD!


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## 0uTkAsT (Aug 28, 2014)

*2014 Gravity Deadeye SS*

Loving my new bike so far... Still needs adjustments but after the first ride I realized it epitomizes me in some ways - it's kinda fat, kinda slow, has a few screws loose here and there, and it would rather run over **** than go around it.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Outlast- 
1- what bike is it?
2- is it the angle or are the handlebars on backwards?

Your description is perfect! Just how I feel!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Tracking a 4.8" Bud print down the beach.


----------



## 0uTkAsT (Aug 28, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> Outlast-
> 1- what bike is it?
> 2- is it the angle or are the handlebars on backwards?
> 
> ...


Thanks! Bike is a Gravity Deadeye SS. I think its the angle of the picture as far as the handlebars go.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

The bars need to be rotated forward


Pedaling


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Some fatbiking at a group ride today. Photo of me courtesy of a WCC member.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Rcksqrl said:


> 2- is it the angle or are the handlebars on backwards?


Something is for sure set up incorrectly.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Yesterday was a fun one. Rode the Hillside trails for a bit and flung some mud around. 








Stopped by the LBS to pick up some new grips and saw this awesome machine. 
















Then hit Kincaid with my girl, who finally bought her own bike(2015 Specialized Crave). While it ain't fat, it's still pretty damn fun!








Old Chevy out on the trails..









Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^^^ so now your aloud to ride the whiteout again? :thumbsup:


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahahaha. Right!? A happy girl is a happy world. Trust me!


Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## 0uTkAsT (Aug 28, 2014)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Something is for sure set up incorrectly.


I was informed in another thread that my handlebars were indeed upside down and backwards. They are fixed now, thanks guys for pointing it out before I was "that guy" on the trail everyone snickers at as he putters by with his ride put together all retarded.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Ride out bogus basin above boise today. Nice views!

































Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Another trip into Salmon River Canyon......getting back out was the hard part yesterday....whew!

Waha Two Canyons Loop by Doug in Idaho, on Flickr


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

BC Comes to Upstate NY

Pacific Northwest conditions. Near 80, and humidity as high as it can get. Hanging in the air, just shy of pouring from the sky. Dark, damp, mossy, and lush. Not sure there was any oxygen in the air at all. Sweat just rolling off like a waterfall. Fatbike heaven. Everybody else was sitting on their butts. Riding at its best!


















































































Proper Refueling for Righteous Fatness.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

Rented a Specialized FatBoy from my LBS today. It was my first time on a fat bike...had fun!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 0uTkAsT (Aug 28, 2014)

Awesome picture! And bike! And dog! And... well it's just awesome.


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

A smoked Dopplebock? YUM!

What bike are you riding these days?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

010 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

018 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## circlesuponcircles (May 10, 2011)

Co-opski said:


> View attachment 916049
> 
> View attachment 916050


Wow, where is that?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

CLONG said:


> A smoked Dopplebock? YUM! What bike are you riding these days?


Hey;

Perhaps not the best post ride beer - at a robust 8%!!! - but yes, it is _uber_ yummy for sure. In this type of condition, I'm riding mudder, the schlogger, the tractor; The Old Humvee.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice ride around the stadium this evening.


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Rollin A Fatty on the Beach*

What's up my fellow fat riders! It's the end of the beach season here in NYC, but I finally got my Fatty onto the beach sands. Now, my Fatty sports 4" Spider Treads made by Innova. I keep my tire's pumped full of air since my riding is mostly on concrete and asphalt bike paths. When I hit the soft Beach with those fully pumped Spider tires, I came to an immediate full stop. Pedaling did not help at all. So, I let some air out of both tires. Got them squishy and what a difference squishy tires make! I was able to ride all over the beach! I definitely had to pedal a little harder than normal over the sand, so, there's no doubt my legs and lungs got a workout. But the biggest surprise came when I left the beach and hit the streets with those half inflated spiders! Talk about flotation! That bike floated over every pothole, every curb and every other road and sidewalk obstacle I could roll over. With the even wider footprint, the spider Treads gripped the ground like suction cups. I am blown away! Now, I am certain that my 7 speed Fatty is going to get a smaller chainring so I can have the Granny Gear. Anyway, much fun on the beach. Now, I'm waiting for the snow!


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Phil Sexton said:


> What's up my fellow fat riders! It's the end of the beach season here in NYC, but I finally got my Fatty onto the beach sands.


I like how you are using the extra wide BB of your fatbike to carry your board.
I don't think it would fit on a regular bike.


----------



## duncanstrohnd (Mar 20, 2013)

*My Fatboy's arrived - a month early!*

I wasn't expecting the a until the end of the month, but mine and my wifes Specialized Fatboys came in over the weekend!

Now I'm behind a little - I need to build a couple of bike stands big enough for them in the basement. Need to grab that Topeak digital tire gauge too.

This is the first year EVER I'm looking forward to winter!


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

circlesuponcircles said:


> Wow, where is that?


That is just outside of Palmer Alaska in Hatchers Pass State Park. First one is after I biked to the top of the pass at Summit Lake the 2nd one is at Independence Mine in the State Park.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

anortherncrazy said:


> Right on man, I see you got them tires swapped out!


haha I did and they work great tubeless also. I'll send you a text to get out riding, been working way to much up in the Valley and remote.


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

New member in the family!


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice 15 mile ride on the newly built Chinese carbon. Bike performed flawlessly.


----------



## RobKong (Jun 7, 2010)

That bike is sweet. I have a Chinese carbon TT bike, its fabulous. At some point I'll build a carbon fattie...

For now the Pugsley will have to do!  Pic from yesterday, up O'Brien Creek from my house in Missoula.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Last week up near England's only mountain. We do have one!


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

I am new to Fatbikes (this is my first one). Whilst I was waiting on my bike to be delivered, I really enjoyed the pics in this thread, thanks to all who post.

Now I can play too!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey;

Quite suitable mountain, Dro.

Welcome Rex!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Cuyuna

Cuyuna1 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Speaking of Cuyuna, I don't recall posting this here. 
View attachment 921893


----------



## 0uTkAsT (Aug 28, 2014)

We had some rather unusual wet weather here in Phoenix that flooded out a good part of the state... perfect opportunity to try my new SS fatty in some ankle-deep mud, wet sand, and 6+ inches of water over grass and gravel. She's a tank, I couldn't get it stuck even when I tried, and that was with 45psi in the tires.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

0uTkAsT said:


> , and that was with 45psi in the tires.


What tires are those? I thought these tires were only rated for low pressure. My Snowshoes and my Vee8 both say 8 to 20 PSI on the sidewall.

Or am I missing out on some inside joke?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

45psi will surely lead to loud explosions.


----------



## davesupra (Sep 2, 2013)

My 907, patiently waiting for snow.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> 45psi will surely lead to loud explosions.


I heard one explode with just 30psi.


----------



## 0uTkAsT (Aug 28, 2014)

rex615 said:


> What tires are those? I thought these tires were only rated for low pressure. My Snowshoes and my Vee8 both say 8 to 20 PSI on the sidewall.
> 
> Or am I missing out on some inside joke?





Lu-Max said:


> I heard one explode with just 30psi.





Leopold Porkstacker said:


> 45psi will surely lead to loud explosions.


'Twas sort of a typo... I meant 35psi, which is the max of what my 26x3.0 Duro Razorbacks are rated for, although the real pressure was actually closer to 32psi.

ETA: Pic thread


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

New to fatbiking. This is my third ride and each one has been better than the last. It's been rather wet this past week, and has made for some excellent fat tire trekking fun. 
Boris X7 with upgrades.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

0uTkAsT said:


> 'Twas sort of a typo... I meant 35psi, which is the max of what my 26x3.0 Duro Razorbacks are rated for, although the real pressure was actually closer to 32psi.


Having ridden many 26" and 24" DH downhill tires (Nokian Gazzaloddi, Arrow Racing Wide Bite, Duro Razorbacks, etc.) I would strongly advise against running them higher than 25psi, unless you weigh more than 200 pounds. The fatter the rim (and tubeless) the lower you can go pressure-wise. All those fat-volume heavy-carcass DH tires can be aired down really low without getting pinchflats (when running tubes), and are a real kick in the pants when run tubeless (if you have the patience to get them set up as such).


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

From a family ride on the local rocky singletrack a week or two ago:


----------



## scooterbee (Dec 29, 2013)

*Old school surly instigator converted to fat bike*

When the endomorph first came out I immediately pulled out the hacksaw and welder. I was running 24"x3" nokian tires before that


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Any more pics of that modification?


----------



## scooterbee (Dec 29, 2013)

*Instigator fat*



Velobike said:


> Any more pics of that modification?


here are a few shots of my conversion


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

scooterbee said:


> here are a few shots of my conversion


Thanks. I had an Instigator back then and I considered doing just that to it, but I was in Oz and trying to get all the right bits was impossible.


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

norway,trondheim first ride with the fatty


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

mortenste said:


> norway,trondheim first ride with the fatty


Now, you had an idea back then. And it turned out great! 
Add: White wheels and tyres - but, hard to find then in the snow.

What is the tooth-ratio on your bike? & more pictures, please.

Been to Oslo and Bergen. Multiple times to Bodø and the Lofoten. Mainly strolling through the Fjell (lots of sleeping on wet soil, which I didn't bother). One time cycling up there with a FS plus trailer. Hard. Didn't find too many ridable single trails - too steep and too rocky.

How are trails around Trondheim, the backcountry? Are you allowed to ride on the langlauf ski-tracks? Looking for flights up there myself in January/February.

How's the ride anyways?


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

mortenste said:


> norway,trondheim first ride with the fatty


Beautiful!


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

mrgould said:


> Now, you had an idea back then. And it turned out great!
> Add: White wheels and tyres - but, hard to find then in the snow.
> 
> What is the tooth-ratio on your bike? & more pictures, please.
> ...


Gear ratio is 11-39 xx cassette with a ari 39 tooth cog,32 in the front.you find more pictures in my build tread the chinese,norwegian fatty i know there are some trails,but havent been to so many.this is my first fat bike,so i dont know if i can take the bike in the ski-tracks.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> From a family ride on the local rocky singletrack a week or two ago:


Love this shot! The sunglasses just look so cool.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

A couple from today in Huntington Beach.

My bike hauler


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

blown240 said:


> A couple from today in Huntington Beach.
> 
> My bike hauler


That hauler rig rocks!


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks! It relaplaced my Prius! (It actually did)


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> From a family ride on the local rocky singletrack a week or two ago:


A family that rides fat together stays together?? Haha
You're bringing them kids up right Leo!!!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

Lu-Max said:


>


That dang thing keeps popping up all over the place, Lu-Max. lol

I'm reluctantly accepting the fact that the fatbike I can afford will look like a garbage truck compared to yours. You did a nice job putting that Borealis together. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigWickerJim (Sep 16, 2012)

This fatty can often be found hidden in the bushes where is it well camouflaged.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

A ride in the forest.


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Tomsson (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Is there life after fatbike?
























And for anyone curious about the vee8 in mud.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

What is the rear mudguard you're using there?


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

JohnMcL7 said:


> What is the rear mudguard you're using there?


If you're addressing me, I'm running an SKS Grand M.O.M. On back and Grand D.A.D. on front.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Osiris sky said:


> If you're addressing me, I'm running an SKS Grand M.O.M. On back and Grand D.A.D. on front.


Yep, it was you  How do you find the rear mudguard? I ordered the rear one but the supplier sent me road bars (!), went to order from another site but there were quite a few reviews claiming the mudguard had come loose on them which put me off.

John


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Osiris sky said:


> And for anyone curious about the vee8 in mud.


Yeah, I love my Vee8s, but they pack up with mud in a hurry.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

JohnMcL7 said:


> Yep, it was you  How do you find the rear mudguard? I ordered the rear one but the supplier sent me road bars (!), went to order from another site but there were quite a few reviews claiming the mudguard had come loose on them which put me off.
> 
> John


No issues so far. It took some time to set the tension right, but it's been golden for every ride. I bought a rear mudshovel for my Krampus and have to be honest, it's a better constructed rear fender as far as I can tell. Adjustment was way easier. I only have one short ride on it though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

rex615 said:


> Yeah, I love my Vee8s, but they pack up with mud in a hurry.


I have a set of Devist8er ULs on the way. The Vee8s will be great in the loose dry and moderate wet, but this moosh we're having around here needs a little more aggression.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Osiris sky said:


> Is there life after fatbike?


Yep, but it involves lots and lots and lots (and lots) of good beer&#8230; which will eventually lead to bikes again (fat, of course).


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Yep, but it involves lots and lots and lots (and lots) of good beer&#8230; which will eventually lead to bikes again (fat, of course).


And beer tastes sooo much better after a good ride.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 2whl-hoop (May 8, 2011)

My Mukluk with 29+, and my buddy's Norco Big Foot


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

from yesterdays trip


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

mortenste said:


> from yesterdays trip


Ok, so tells us about the piano. I rarely get to see them in the wild where I ride.


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

I really dont know.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

mortenste said:


> I really dont know.


Oh well, thanks anyway, but I had to ask.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

38 miles of JRA with my wife yesterday.


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

*New Jersey Pine Barrens*


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

JohnMcL7 said:


> Yep, it was you  How do you find the rear mudguard? I ordered the rear one but the supplier sent me road bars (!), went to order from another site but there were quite a few reviews claiming the mudguard had come loose on them which put me off.
> 
> John


I didn't have problems with the rear SKS grand mom coming loose, but the bracket breaks eventually because it relies on 2 plastic pins that wear out. I had 2 on different bikes (fat and MTB commuter) and eventually both met the same fate. I switched to the PDW mud shovel for the rear, and it has held up better.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

*Roanoke Va*

Found some matching fungi.








Hemlock Tunnel








Carvins Cove








Phat light for the Fat bike


----------



## FATALBERT333 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Park in Maricopa AZ*


----------



## FATALBERT333 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Santa Monica Beach CALIFORNIA*


----------



## FATALBERT333 (Oct 30, 2013)

*In The Desert with DINOSAURS*


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Time for some family rides!


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

*Today's ride in the backyard*








From today's ride - smartphone does not do justice to the fall colors here.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Those last two photos (*watermonkey *and *crashtestdummy*) are spectacular.


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

I hope someone can appreciate the contribution. I see around here a lot of folk think walmart bikes are like an STD and are too worried about their image to step back and appreciate what bikes are truly for: enjoyment & transportation.

That said, if you have anything negative to say about my walmart specials please do yourself a favor and prevent yourself from looking like an ass. I'm here to enjoy/share a hobby just like the rest of you!!

Anywho, enjoying my ride time with my Red Beast. To get up/stretch my legs I like to just randomly hop on and spin around the block! Enjoying the nice weather before the rain hits tonight.

(I'm also including a photo of when I took the dolomite onto the beach a few weeks ago!)


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Ah fall time in AK..


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

ImaBum said:


> I hope someone can appreciate the contribution. I see around here a lot of folk think walmart bikes are like an STD and are too worried about their image to step back and appreciate what bikes are truly for: enjoyment & transportation.
> 
> That said, if you have anything negative to say about my walmart specials please do yourself a favor and prevent yourself from looking like an ass. I'm here to enjoy/share a hobby just like the rest of you!!
> 
> ...


It's not Walmart bikes that are the issue, it's that you shop at Walmart! The same enjoyment could have been purchased somewhere else. Want to look like an ass, come back and defend Walmart's business practices.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*Riding the Foothills*



and logging roads..


----------



## DudeMtn (Sep 21, 2014)

watermonkey said:


> View attachment 925049
> 
> From today's ride - smartphone does not do justice to the fall colors here.


H2OMonkey-Since I live up-valley and have been a local for over 10 years, I recognize that as Mt. Sopris behind you. You must be back up in Miss Heights somewhere and that is a cool shot. I rode Smuggler and Hunter Creek above Aspen yesterday. Pictures never do it justice as it is simply breathtaking right now.


----------



## Kickngas (Aug 6, 2013)

*Start of journey to ride all NC Beaches from SC to VA*

Our first two legs, Sunset and Ocean Isle Beach, completed Friday as a friend and I are going to ride all beaches in NC. This will take a while because of tides, time off and boat access. The first two were awesome!


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

Saddle Up said:


> It's not Walmart bikes that are the issue, it's that you shop at Walmart! The same enjoyment could have been purchased somewhere else. Want to look like an ass, come back and defend Walmart's business practices.


Funny. Everything I've read it's always about the bikes at walmart and their "cheap parts". You're the first to actually say something not in relation to a bike at walmart! I'm so proud of you with your foolish american ways. A country going to ****, because of folks like you.

But its cool. I get it. We can export. just can't import. Otherwise people start freaking out.


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

Kickngas said:


> Our first two legs, Sunset and Ocean Isle Beach, completed Friday as a friend and I are going to ride all beaches in NC. This will take a while because of tides, time off and boat access. The first two were awesome!
> View attachment 925327
> View attachment 925328
> View attachment 925329


Awesome photos!!!

I love the orange.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*H*E*Y... Take yur defensivesnarkyselfrighteouscrap elsewhere. We're about the experience here. RIDE, post yur pics, and STFU!

pEacE :skep:*

(Does this count as a ride pic?)

(i did....)

(...ride.)

(... before I drank)


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Ooooooh dark Weiss Beer! :thumbsup: look out for Erdinger Dunkel! 

I'll let you off with bourbon, and not a proper single malt!


----------



## xracer128 (Sep 21, 2014)

My Dolomite and grandson's Compac...


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Ooooooh dark Weiss Beer! :thumbsup: look out for Erdinger Dunkel! I'll let you off with bourbon, and not a proper single malt!


Aye...

When yur _droofin_, I'd guess Keyntuck makes as much sense as Speyside... alongside a German beer. :skep:

Not to worry, Lad. Got a cupboard full of singles, and Winter's Comin. :thumbsup:


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Finished my new Mukluk. It's shiny and sparkly and magical.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Avalon in Patapsco State Park, Elkridge, Maryland.

Leaning Way Back 
by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Drevil said:


> Avalon in Patapsco State Park, Elkridge, Maryland....


Every time I see one of drevil's pics, I'm impressed by what he can do on a bike, and glad that I'm not following him.


----------



## Hoezo (Jan 24, 2011)

family trip


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

ImaBum said:


> Funny. Everything I've read it's always about the bikes at walmart and their "cheap parts". You're the first to actually say something not in relation to a bike at walmart! I'm so proud of you with your foolish american ways. A country going to ****, because of folks like you.
> 
> But its cool. I get it. We can export. just can't import. Otherwise people start freaking out.


Proudly Canadian, Walmart is your country's creation not mine. Don't blame me because your country is going to ****. Perhaps too many clueless people like you is the problem.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Back on topic. Sort of...


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

fishcreek said:


> and logging roads..


Fish I obviously haven't been paying attention. How are you liking the On One?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Velobike said:


> Every time I see one of drevil's pics, I'm impressed by what he can do on a bike, and glad that I'm not following him.


Ha, thanks! One of the things I like to do before doing something silly is to tell the person behind me to follow closely. It hasn't resulted in any _serious_ injuries


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

Velobike said:


> Every time I see one of drevil's pics, I'm impressed by what he can do on a bike, and glad that I'm not following him.


i always admire his riding too 
only thing that makes me afraid is : He does all on high seat post
i lost that skills


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

On the shores of the mighty Lake Wissota

005 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Black and White
005-1 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

010 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Fatback and friend in the fog...








Even the seals were fascinated by fatbikes...


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Yesterday's ride with my wife.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Only fatty in my group.

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

Saddle Up said:


> Proudly Canadian, Walmart is your country's creation not mine. Don't blame me because your country is going to ****. Perhaps too many clueless people like you is the problem.


Oh.. canada. The lost child of countries.

I'm far from clueless. I'm pretty close to careless tho


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

todays trip 
trondheim,norway


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Great weather*

Awesome weather, awesome riding.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

It's cooled off alot with the rain. Perfect for a ride.


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

surlybugger said:


> Awesome weather, awesome riding.
> 
> View attachment 926605
> 
> ...


Is that a shotgun on your fork? Haha


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

ImaBum said:


> Is that a shotgun on your fork? Haha


Soon! On the left fork leg...


----------



## rkzhao (Sep 18, 2014)

gotta be prepared for zombie attacks out on a ride?


----------



## 0uTkAsT (Aug 28, 2014)

surlybugger said:


> Soon! On the left fork leg...


Can you share any details on the headlight setup and how the gun is mounted? Awesome looking rig!


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

0uTkAsT said:


> Can you share any details on the headlight setup and how the gun is mounted? Awesome looking rig!


It's not a gun. Its a saw.


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

gcappy said:


> It's not a gun. Its a saw.


A gun that shoots saw blades??? :eekster:

Badass.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Good morning laffs from y'all's replies. In time, I'm gonna do a tutorial on how to make carbon fiber mounts for stuff. I'm in the process of winding up a lot of affairs this year. When I regain my hobby time, I will share all I know.

The lights are some clone Cree units, mounted in a brazed steel cage I concocted:
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/yo...ase-pics-required-750452-90.html#post11442046


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> Fish I obviously haven't been paying attention. How are you liking the On One?


i love the Fatty, it has different fun factor for sure. i think it has more road miles than dirt at the moment after i used it on a 100km charity ride and riding around town since i moved out of the city.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

It looks like fun, looks like some gravel roads mixed in. Did you order from the UK or U.S?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

In Lorton, Virginia, there's a tiny park called Meadowood. In Meadowood, they finished the Boss Trail. On the Boss Trail, there's a lot of fun wooden features :thumbsup:

Meadowood's Boss Trail by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Meadowood's Boss Trail by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Meadowood's Boss Trail by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Meadowood's Boss Trail by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Meadowood's Boss Trail by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Jealous....


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

That looks sweet. I'm gonna have to check that out. Is it linked to any of the Laurel Hills trail system?


----------



## cocoyo (Sep 23, 2014)

what a big fish!


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

drevil.. or dr evil, that is one sweet trail.. how long is it? (that's what she said)


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

Ladder bridges on a fatbike in spandex...I've officially seen everything.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

av8or said:


> drevil.. or dr evil, that is one sweet trail.. how long is it? (that's what she said)


I'm not sure how long the trail is because I'm bad at judging distances, and I haven't downloaded my Garmin yet for today's rides.



Bone Shaker said:


> That looks sweet. I'm gonna have to check that out. Is it linked to any of the Laurel Hills trail system?


No, I don't think it's connected to Laurel Hills, but I could be wrong. It's about 3 miles away (via roads) to the Giles Run/Prison parking lot.

https://www.facebook.com/TheMeadowoodProject


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

gcappy said:


> It's not a gun. Its a saw.


Ok that explains why there is no trees in pics.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

Here's my Fat Boy (can't think of it quite the same now after remembering it was the name written on the that A-Bomb, but there it is)

Dropped the front der, Hope Retainer 30T, chain slap guard, tubeless and bars


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

That was "Little Boy" and "Fat Man" on the nukes. Still makes me think the same thing also. Nice pic of your Fatboy.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

That is very nice indeed to hear, thankyou  rep your way

And thanks for the pic comment


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

*Snow Lurch.*








Fender'd up and ready for muck and snow. First time getting its feet cold. Top of Vail Pass.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

No snow here yet, but we do have some big 'shrooms.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

*Yestrday. A little off camber double track.*


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

^Sharp looking ride!!


----------



## jeepnpr (Feb 25, 2014)

bonesetter2004 said:


> Here's my Fat Boy (can't think of it quite the same now after remembering it was the name written on the that A-Bomb, but there it is)
> 
> View attachment 927524


Sorry, but the nicknames for the A-Bombs were Fatman and Little Boy.
Common mistake, people thought the same when Harley came out with the Fat Boy.


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## PedroK (Sep 29, 2014)

Autumn in the forest...


----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)

I can play this game now...


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

from todays trip 
trondheim,norway.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

*Indy*








Up on independence pass.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Night fat ride complete!


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

It's a dirty job but somebody has to do it.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

Favorite view at Levis Mound


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

Osiris sky said:


> It's a dirty job but somebody has to do it.


Very nice. 
What is the make of the rear rack?


----------



## 0uTkAsT (Aug 28, 2014)

whitecoyote said:


> Very nice.
> What is the make of the rear rack?


Looks like an Ibera. I have the seatpost-only version.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

whitecoyote said:


> Very nice.
> What is the make of the rear rack?


It is an Ibera IB-RA5 with IB-RA15 extended arms to fit my 17" bike frame and give the clearance I needed for a fender. My mudshovel fits perfectly under it with plenty of room.


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

First ride on my new Ice Cream Truck. It rips. Modified the stock build a tad and split-tube tubeless. Cheers!


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

So how does that thing ride in comparison to other fatbikes you have ridden? Did you get an all up weight yet after the mods?


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

One more question here, how do you like the Bud and Lou tires in conditions as in the picture? Are they the tires to do it all in both fall and winter?

Chris.


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

Bone Shaker said:


> So how does that thing ride in comparison to other fatbikes you have ridden? Did you get an all up weight yet after the mods?


I had a Necro Pugs for three years with a Bud up front last winter. The ICT is in a whole other ballpark! I love the slacked out geometry and the rear end is nice and stiff. This handles the downhills exceptionally well but will take some getting used to on the climbs. I couldn't be happier with it. As pictures it weighs in at 37.5lbs. Not light but hey, its a good workout!


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

krzysiekmz said:


> One more question here, how do you like the Bud and Lou tires in conditions as in the picture? Are they the tires to do it all in both fall and winter?
> 
> Chris.


I'll ride them through the winter for sure. I might look for something a little faster for the other 2 or three seasons like the 45Nrth dillinger 5". But in the fall they are great as you can plow confidently into leafy turns. I do really love the grip and size of the bud and lou though.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

I made it to Meadowood last weekend while on a business trip, sweet trails.








Here is the fatty in the hotel elevator afterwards... ha! Big time stares rolling this monster through the lobby.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

tradera said:


> I made it to Meadowood last weekend while on a business trip, sweet trails.
> 
> Here is the fatty in the hotel elevator afterwards... ha! Big time stares rolling this monster through the lobby.


Nice! Yeah, Meadowood is not that big, but they put in a lot of cool features. Did you hit the jump trail also?


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Enjoying this awesome fall weather.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)




----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

bonesetter2004 said:


> View attachment 928800


Some things can not be unseen!

Great pic actually, those look like fun people.

needs a caption though. "Fatbike fat bikers" or something.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Drevil said:


> Nice! Yeah, Meadowood is not that big, but they put in a lot of cool features. Did you hit the jump trail also?


Yeah man. I hit the boss 4 times with a couple runs down yard sale. They have done a lot with what little trails are there. I'm guessing yard sale would be the jumps?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Rednblackbike said:


> First ride on my new Ice Cream Truck. It rips. Modified the stock build a tad and split-tube tubeless. Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 928302
> 
> View attachment 928303


That is one tits Ice Cream Truck!!! Makes me want to buy one now.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Wife and I had a wedding to attend this wknd, it just so happened a 1,600 acre farm with 20km of ski trails was available to us. When I read that it was similar to the Birkie trails, I kinda forgot about how much climbing would be involved.

I had a blast, but the wife wasn't prepared for all the hills.

021 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

Millstone trails, Barre, VT. Love the fat tires on leafy trails.


----------



## leftofedge (Oct 2, 2014)

Forsythe NWR near Atlantic City, NJ. I can't wait for the fenders to get here. The Devist-8ers throw sand everywhere!


----------



## dls2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you for the pictures. Nothing like living vicariously through someone else.


----------



## dls2 (Nov 7, 2010)

I like that last line; FatBikes are a canvas their owners paint their soul on. How true.


nvphatty said:


> Indubitably :thumbsup:


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

girdwood ghost forest


----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Running this 907 in the WEMBO World 24 Hour Solos this weekend. (After my weight weenie carbon fantastic couldn't be completed because of the lack of a rear axle.)

This was it out on a proving run. As you can see it's a bitsa - lashed together might be a good description - but it handles well, just needs a better engine.


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

Riding up the beach on the west coast of Jylland; Denmark 3 days ago.
Surly Pugsley 1x10 speed and On One Floater tires at 6 psi. 
Very hard work in the loose sand.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful fall afternoon in central Connecticut! Grinning from ear to ear on this ride! Awesome light! Awesome colors! And fat bike to eat up all the roots and shale rock!


----------



## moxnix (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

^^super nice looking


----------



## digidelia (Oct 28, 2011)

on her first bikepacking test ride south of boulder city, nevada


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

New bike day! Out for a little 20 mile test ride, this thing rips! I'm gonna need a bigger mountain!


----------



## Timppa H (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)

Took a detour on my ride home from work!








Fatbike Lambeau Leap!!


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

20 mile ride.. still fogged where i started from below...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Dude, your fatbike looks absolutely tits with those fenders!  Reminiscent of a WWII army bike from that angle, yet with MASSIVE tires.



Gus69 said:


> Riding up the beach on the west coast of Jylland; Denmark 3 days ago.
> Surly Pugsley 1x10 speed and On One Floater tires at 6 psi.
> Very hard work in the loose sand.


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

Where is 'she'?


----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)

*great ride this morning*


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

To infinity and beyond! (It felt like at least)








Cockpit pic








Jussssst chillin...


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Gnar.


----------



## aClockworkJake (Sep 26, 2014)

Stopped by The House Boardshop this weekend and finally pulled the trigger on a Minnesota 2.0. Took it out for a little jaunt down near the Minnesota River. First time on a Fattie and what a blast!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I go away for a few days and come back and the first thing I notice about this thread that it has had over 1,000,000 views. 

It's great the way we get to see all the places in the world where other fatbikers ride.

I must admit some of the pics make me jealous, and I think where I live is pretty special.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Velobike said:


> I must admit some of the pics make me jealous, and I think where I live is pretty special.


Amen!




St. Joseph State Park, FL


----------



## leftofedge (Oct 2, 2014)

Forsythe NWR overlooking Atlantic City. Too bad the reeds are too high to see the skyline from this spot. I'm starting to feel bad for my FS Rumblefish. All I want to ride is my fatbike.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Tunalic said:


> Amen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sand is so white it looks like snow!


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

moxnix said:


> View attachment 930082


Holy hot hell. I can't get that bike outta my head. This year with Bluto might be the one to push me over the edge on my first ti frame. Raw ti is the shizz but I can dig the white. Last year's lime number, not so much. Nice to see one of these in the (semi)-wild.
Ride report ASAP SVP. Merci.


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

todays trip trondheim,norway


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

My brother with his new fatbike in the jungles of Panama.

Sorry about the potato pics.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Fat Morning Ride


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

My PSA for tubeless.
slime tube vs pinch flat....


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

And helmets.








That is all.


----------



## 1ststatebiker (Oct 8, 2014)

tried mine yesterday after a 2 day downpour , its very stable in slippery conditions. its the one I've been looking .


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Out and about on the Nashbar 29er+


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful day to be in the mountains, the colors are finally showing.


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

Squeezing big bike into small car is getting old. I need to order a pair of those Hollywood trays for my Swagman rack.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

gecho said:


> Squeezing big bike into small car is getting old. I need to order a pair of those Hollywood trays for my Swagman rack.
> 
> View attachment 931738


Pictures or it never happened....

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

Move passenger seat up and tilt all the way forward, Remove front wheel and jam bike in diagonally with the rear wheel touching the front seat (and my shoulder while I'm driving). Since my Bud & Lou have studs in them, its not too friendly to the upholstery.

If I leave the driver side rear seat back up I can squeeze in a 2nd person, though I wouldn't want to try getting their bike in.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Hahahahaha! Thx! 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

Did nice daytrip to island Hailuoto on Wednesday..


----------



## aClockworkJake (Sep 26, 2014)

Took the Minnesota 2.0 out on some single track this morning. What a blast -- but man, am I tired!


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

*Post Rainy Batman ride*

we rode the Poto in reverse last night in the rain for the yearly Batman ride!!! got a little dirty :thumbsup:


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Fall riding in NH is awesome!


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Outside of Idaho city....




















Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## soloyo (May 30, 2012)

my fatboy and me


----------



## PedroK (Sep 29, 2014)

Foggy day @ Kuhankuono








a little beer and sausages


----------



## digidelia (Oct 28, 2011)

60 mile fatbike adventure south of las vegas, nv yesterday. so many powerline and jeep roads out here. you could spend a lifetime exploring.


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

*out on the trail*

Cannock Chase (UK) Follow the Dog trail


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

PedroK said:


> Foggy day @ Kuhankuono
> a little beer and sausages


Iso makkarat perunat kiitos!


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

Nice! Few more from Finland and the Hossa Nature Park area..


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

It was a strange weekend here in Anchorage. Great fall riding to downright heavy snowfall. Mother Nature keeps it weird.. and I'm down with that!!

Only one on a fatty because I don't own a regular mtb anymore..








Mt. Foraker and Mt. McKinley. Perfect spot for a beer break out at the Kincaid single track trails















Went to work at 7pm Sunday night and when I punched out at 5, this is what I walked outside to. Needless to say, the commute home was fun!!


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

From today's ride, local riding in Anchorage


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

It's that time of year again. Mud and dead leaves...


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome day to be out on some snowy trails. Missed the snow!!


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

Just went for a testride with my new Trek Farley 8


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

blades2000 said:


> From today's ride, local riding in Anchorage
> View attachment 933417
> 
> 
> View attachment 933416


I need snow! Please, send me a bit to Prague. 
My snowman is still waiting... 8-(


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Great Weather + Day Off = Awesome Fall Ride*

Great day on the leaves today:


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

First ride on the new bike. Crappy pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Bernice on her new Hope Mülfeet. I used double butted spokes for the first time and the ride feels a little more supple (maybe not the right word). Not as harsh as my other wheelset.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

a fatbike in it's natural habitat... everywhere
View attachment 933939
View attachment 933941
View attachment 933942
View attachment 933940


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*Iowa River*







Iowa River on a Farley


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Got about 40 miles in yesterday and today. Gloomy yesterday, sunny as all get out today!


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Birthday ride this morning:


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

fishrising said:


> Birthday ride this morning:
> 
> View attachment 934132
> [/QUOTE
> Wow! Oh and Happy Birthday.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Had my first ride today on my new Muk. I'm not excited or anything...


----------



## 2whl-hoop (May 8, 2011)




----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Great riding partner.


----------



## rooze (Oct 22, 2014)

Riding leaves at the Peninsula Park in Fish Creek WI


----------



## Odie-r (Apr 16, 2012)

Got out yesterday for a ride with a buddy - a little windy but the bikes ran perfectly and we had a great ride.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I took a bunch of friends to Meadowood for the first time. A buddy, wife, and I rolled the fatties:


Jess Does the Boss by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Meadowood by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Getting Silly on the Wooden Berms by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Apres Berm Boost by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

No snow yet, but it won't be long.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bikin' Bric said:


>


Interesting photo. Is that frost on top of mud?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

krampus counts as fat?

from a couple of weeks ago:
Krampus session in the local woods by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Krampus session in the local woods by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

rex615 said:


> Interesting photo. Is that frost on top of mud?


The ground was frosty but its just wet sand on the tire.


----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)

*Sunday on the Maine coast*


----------



## sj14 (Oct 17, 2014)

Geetings from tropical and sunny island, Singapore.


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

Fall ride with Duke


----------



## Essox (Dec 10, 2013)

This just seems fitting with the walking dead back on and Halloween this week.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

jpfurn said:


> Fall ride with Duke


Very cool. Wish my dog wasn't so interested in killing squirrels and could focus shredding.


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

Ya, he's a awesome riding buddy. He stays on my tail and if I goof up he passes me and continues down the trail. It's funny because we've both become very competitive! Once snow falls he's up front pulling me with a harness.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice day for a ride yesterday at Chestnut Ridge. Almost 80 degrees in Ohio!


----------



## aClockworkJake (Sep 26, 2014)

Kind of a grey day, but still lots of fun to be had out near Louisville Swamp in Shakopee, MN.


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Oct 19, 2014)

I bought this Sunday after a ride at a Trek demo. Added some 45 NRTH pedals and a cage. I'm not liking the green cage though. 2014 Farley


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Snap!


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Well that's not good - which frame is this ?



TankD said:


> Snap!


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Well that's not good - which frame is this ?


Yampa. My second Yampa, and the last one.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

TankD said:


> Snap![/QUOTE]
> 
> Same location where my 29er cracked. It was loud when it happened. But structurally it still seems pretty solid.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

aizu1 said:


> Same location where my 29er cracked. It was loud when it happened. But structurally it still seems pretty solid.


That can be repaired.

For less than you think, and it will be stronger.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

TankD said:


> Yampa. My second Yampa, and the last one.


Man that sucks I am feel for you


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Man that sucks I am feel for you


+ 1


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn TankD! That sucks. So far I've been lucky with my carbon framed Whiteout. I ride pretty rowdy, but I only weigh a buck fifty. What are you gonna go with next?! Anyway. Here's a couple from this afternoon's ride


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

A nice tour around Valkenburg in The Netherlands.










Nice Sunbeams coming through the trees.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Uh oh, hope my Echo hasn’t got the same “sudden snap during radness” flaw as your bike.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Velobike said:


> That can be repaired.
> 
> For less than you think, and it will be stronger.


I did a search and the closest carbon repair I found was in Vienna. They wanted about what I paid for the frame! I think I may try to fix it myself.


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Echo on the way. Though I'm not very pleased with the quality of the Yampa frame, I have to say that Borealis's warranty procedure is top ace.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

aizu1 said:


> I did a search and the closest carbon repair I found was in Vienna. They wanted about what I paid for the frame! I think I may try to fix it myself.


No reason not to fix it yourself. The result may not be as pretty as a professional repair, but should be as strong.

To my mind fixability is one of the virtues of a carbon frame.


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

Did that crack occur at the same depth as the seat tube?



TankD said:


> Snap!


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Seems so, but I didn't remove the post before sending the whole bike to the retailer. Anyhow, the post was correctly installed and Thomson's safety marks were well inside the seattube.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Uh oh, hope my Echo hasn't got the same "sudden snap during radness" flaw as your bike.


+1...


----------



## 0uTkAsT (Aug 28, 2014)

Plain ol dirty Gravity Deadeye


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Got in 15 miles today before my commute to work. Temps were in the mid 20's and the snow was great.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome. Looks like nice coverage.



anortherncrazy said:


> Got in 15 miles today before my commute to work. Temps were in the mid 20's and the snow was great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

Out on the Fairfax County Cross County Trail.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Crisp day and first full week with my Muk. I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Sgraffite (Oct 6, 2014)

Fall camouflage:









Island 'o rocks:


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Yesterday's ride in the light rain, it was awesome.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Overnight on the Krampus


IMG_3809 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

They made the fat guy and bike stand in back ?

Gull Rock, Ak on a 907 with dillenger 4's


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Rosaryville Loghop by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## LI-MTB (Jul 24, 2012)

The day I picked up my Pugsley from my LBS.


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

^nice pic. Something about a Pugs just looks right at home on a Wrangler


----------



## MPE (Dec 3, 2013)

A ride across a small part of the Florida Everglades. Airboats, pump stations and a nice hardwood fire after the ride. I saw some weird stuff that I did not take photographs of, like a pair of otters, gators, a helicopter sitting on the two track with the pilot sleeping on the pontoon and a middle aged guy in a tan speedo and sandals about two miles from the nearest road! South Florida is a weird place but the weather is nice (finally)!

Take care,

Mike


----------



## jeepnpr (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm in Woodbridge, where is this trail at?
I like finding new trails to ride my Fatboy on.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

jeepnpr said:


> I'm in Woodbridge, where is this trail at?
> I like finding new trails to ride my Fatboy on.


If you are in Woodbridge VA, you are very near the Fairfax Cross County Trail. If you head north of the occoquan, there are numerous trails in Fairfax.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepnpr (Feb 25, 2014)

hmmm I can honestly say I have never seen a rack where the bike goes on upside down. Or did they do this because the fat tires would not fit the channels?


----------



## jeepnpr (Feb 25, 2014)

Drew Diller said:


> Someone on reddit liked someone else's whole deal: https://i.imgur.com/DXHCD5U.jpg
> 
> AWD turbo hatchback and a Lefty equipped fat bike. I agree with their taste in expensive objects.


hmmm I can honestly say I have never seen a rack where the bike goes on upside down. Or did they do this because the fat tires would not fit the channels?


----------



## jeepnpr (Feb 25, 2014)

curtisp said:


> Rented a Specialized FatBoy from my LBS today. It was my first time on a fat bike...had fun!! :thumbsup:


Fat bikes are all about the smiles per mile and having fun.


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Fall in Wisconsin


----------



## 2whl-hoop (May 8, 2011)

No snow yet. Can't say I'm upset about that....


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

*First snow ride last Sunday*









Bud and Lou conditions


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

Where were you, I would like to be there now?


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

davedivided said:


> Where were you, I would like to be there now?


Woods gulch, Rattlesnake Nat'l Rec Area, Missoula MT.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Floyd conditions!


----------



## Mainosman (Nov 4, 2014)

*The first light drive of the autumn!*


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*St Louis*








urban night riding


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Out on Crooked Island, FL a nice 80 today!

Reckon I'll take a break tomorrow and go shoot some fish!


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

Castlewood park, MO


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Pete, working out the kinks of his new Fatboy.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Dropped my Whiteout off at Chain Reaction Cycles today to finally get a new drivetrain. Gonna go with at 30 Raceface narrow wide, an a 11-40 tooth SRAM/Oneup cassette. Finally got to see their proto fs bike and it look like some damn fun!







They also had a pair of Jumbo Jim 4.8s mounded tubeless on some HED rims. Those were crazy light!! Can't wait for that tire..


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Posting this in the Classic forum too.

This pic came from someone's upload to flicker, it really depicts what's going on, the 600km Simpson Desert Bike Race 2014, approaching the finish line after working together for 80km of soft sand dunes, headwinds, 40°C plus temps and massive corrugations.

Each one of us has different thoughts going on but only one goal in mind.










baecd o by b s on 500px


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like the rider on the left is attempting the classic *mask the sound of my fart with a fake cough* move, but the position of his left leg is a dead give away. I am guessing rider #6 is wise to this, as the look on his face tells me he is not impressed.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

jonshonda said:


> a fake cough


 to the blader?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

We are all impressed, there were riders that emptied the contents of their guts into their knicks, men fainted on sand dunes, riders collapsed and when asked their name, they replied "Tuesday"... I am rider #1 on the left by the way, and shitting my knicks was the least of my worries.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Incredible work, Oz. So I was looking at this pic, and it looks like there were at least a few people not using fat bikes (over 3.0" tires) at this challenge. How did the skinnies do overall? I'm guessing they wished they had full fat by the end?

https://desertchallenge.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/2014start_IMG_4960-1980x465.jpg


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

There was only 2 guys who rode regular MTBs, both failed to 100% it. The bloke in the foreground changed his wheels between 29+ and fat, I can't speak for him but he miscalculated on a couple of days... the sound bet was just to run fattys for the whole event.

Next year is apparently more soft dunes... Bring it on !


----------



## Essox (Dec 10, 2013)

turkish_sp said:


>


Very cool pic, doesnt even look real - like a toy model and colors in the forest!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> Posting this in the Classic forum too....


Great pic. Puts the viewer in the frame as it were.


----------



## Toldto (Aug 16, 2013)

*Fb.*

Snow.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Essox said:


> Very cool pic, doesnt even look real - like a toy model and colors in the forest!


The technique is called Tilt-Shift and I agree, *turkish_sp* took a great pic.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

*Jones Bar alternative. Most comfortable bars I've ever had.*

Just thought I'd upload a couple of pictures of FSA Metropolis Bars. Thought you might like to see them mounted and how far they sweep back. The sweep is 45 degrees. Also had them in the Boris thread post no. 614.

First bars I've had that haven't stressed arms and wrists. Bought these because they brought my arms back further into the cockpit. Less than half the price of Jones Bars and built really well. Light to boot. Better description in the post above.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

Not enough wide IMHO.

I just bought wider ones from SQlab GmbH - Ergonomisches Fahrradzubehör, Testsieger, Fahrradsattel, Fahrradsättel, Fahrrad, Fahrradgriffe, Sattel For city and touring I took in fact these: SQlab 311 MTB handle bar.
(For AM I prefer Vector from Syntace.)



Bumpyride said:


> Just thought I'd upload a couple of pictures of FSA Metropolis Bars. Thought you might like to see them mounted and how far they sweep back. The sweep is 45 degrees. Also had them in the Boris thread post no. 614.
> 
> First bars I've had that haven't stressed arms and wrists. Bought these because they brought my arms back further into the cockpit. Less than half the price of Jones Bars and built really well. Light to boot. Better description in the post above.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks similar to the Mary from On One that I have on my Mukluk. I like mine, and it did help alleviate some wrist and hand numbness issues. The Mary is cheaper, wider (685), and also well-made. Personally, I think the FSA is too narrow. If I change mine out, it will be to go wider still.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

veloborealis said:


> Looks similar to the Mary from On One that I have on my Mukluk. I like mine, and it did help alleviate some wrist and hand numbness issues. The Mary is cheaper, wider (685), and also well-made. Personally, I think the FSA is too narrow. If I change mine out, it will be to go wider still.


I looked hard at the Mary and didn't like the way it looked like it went forward and then swept back. I was aiming to get into a more comfortable upright position further back in the cockpit. The last thing I wanted to do was have to spread my arms further and lean more in an uncomfortable hunched position. I've cut off a couple of handlebars that were too long for me already and the FSA saved me from that. The Mary wasn't going to accomplish what I was personally looking for.

You know the idea was to disseminate information so that everyone one can make an informed purchase because no one piece of equipment is going to be right for everyone. This was certainly not about who has the bestest in the whole world.

FSA was under $35 shipped to my door.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

I got the Metropolis on my Kona & Sawyer and ordered the Mary along with my Fatty. I can't tell the difference other than I like the looks of the Mary.


----------



## warrensteptoe (Jan 12, 2014)

*Fatbikes on Cape York*








Some images from my recent fatbike fishing trip on Cape York (the finger shaped peninsular at the top of Queensland, Australia.) Yes the footprints with a tyre track across them are a crocodile slide.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Now that looks like living your life and then some. Keep on going. 

Chris.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Bumpyride said:


> You know the idea was to disseminate information so that everyone one can make an informed purchase because no one piece of equipment is going to be right for everyone. This was certainly not about who has the bestest in the whole world.


Yep... know that. That's why I said "personally". Bars, like saddles, are personal choices for most. The fsa looks nice. Glad you like yours. Mary is still cheaper though, and wider. Dissemination is a super highway, btw, not a one way street.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

As we're on bars, I tried the Mary's - too narrow for my liking

Now running (on a rigid 29er too) a Salsa Bend 2 23° bar


----------



## NRS1FREAK (Aug 23, 2004)

Welp, blind bought a Specialized Fatbike. I made some custom vinyl stickers to cover the yellow and protect parts of the bike from debris.

Peer Pressure ftl and yolo... lol...


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

A perfect day to ride








The things we find on the path less travelled.








King of the hill!
















The way back home.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Bushwackin'


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Gambrill State Park in Frederick, Maryland.


Rocks and Leaves are Rocked then Left by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Surly Ice Cream Truck vs Stegosaurus Rocks by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

40* beach ride Bay City, MI:cornut:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)




----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Today was a good day. Got to ride a few miles with my girl out at Kincaid then rode the hillside single track trails solo with some suds and a light.


----------



## moxnix (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

First long ride on my Rocky Mountain Blizzard: 16 miles, 2758 ft. Also first fatty I have ridden on dirt. Some snow but mostly frozen tread. Bike performed well. Handled great for a fatty. Able to coax the bike over roots and rocks fine. I am hooked.


----------



## Gunnars (Nov 8, 2014)

Bought my first fatbike yesterday. Took the Pugsley for a nice ride on some trails north of Stockholm Sweden. So much fun riding a fatbike!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Hot ride down the beach a few days ago.


----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

Stopping for a rest and cup of tea at a local viewpoint. Aberdeenshire, Scotland.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*Fat Family Camping; Henry W Coe SP*

The photo quality isn't the best as this was truly a "snapshot"; I had pulled my rig off the trail to let this guy past---when I saw what his trailer was hauling (his very young son) I had to get a quick picture:








The smile says it all; I met them again the next day in the parking lot to discover that in the photo they were heading out for an over-night camping adventure.

Way to go Dad!


----------



## CliffBarnes (May 18, 2014)

Nice riding this afternoon on damp autumntrails in a small town called Arvika in Sweden. Hoping for a snowy winter to try out the new bike.



























/Jonas


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

Saturday did a nice 3 hour ride at the local trails and rode the shoreline to check the the bay area of the old Patela sawmill. Studded tires would have been nice


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

*With Night Riding being the norm this time of year...*

I thought i would go a little crazy with some "accent lighting"


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)

A Parroira. Río Arnoya by turkish_ourense, on Flickr


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

New lake being built in my old hometown in south GA.


----------



## jkander (Nov 10, 2014)

My humble submission. Ice Cream Truck taking a break on the sand.


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

I love my 2012 Raw framed Fatback. Carbon fork, Thomson, Ritchey, full Sram XO and 90mm UMAS. What a difference two weeks makes. From bikepacking in 24 degrees to biking with a -22 degree windchill and 4" of snow here in the Canadian Rockies. Riding fat all year round.


----------



## 2LO4U2C (Jun 9, 2011)

thesilversurfer said:


> I love my 2012 Raw framed Fatback. Carbon fork, Thomson, Ritchey, full Sram XO and 90mm UMAS. What a difference two weeks makes. From bikepacking in 24 degrees to biking with a -22 degree windchill and 4" of snow here in the Canadian Rockies. Riding fat all year round.


Canmore!

Nice looking ride!


----------



## Speed King (Nov 10, 2014)

Great rig Silversrfer.

What bag system? Or are you using a combo of things?


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Beautiful day to be out on the bike. Thanks to all veterans who have afforded me the freedom to enjoy this sport!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Following muddy ancient tracks


----------



## ForNow (Nov 10, 2014)

TankD said:


> Yampa. My second Yampa, and the last one.


Wow, 
This is my first post. I'm kind of freaking out a little.
I just bought a Yampa 4 days ago. 
I saw a Yampa with a broken frame at a different bike shop from where I bought my bike, 2 hours after I bought my bike.
That frame was broke in the same spot.

How old is your bike?
Where did your other Yampa break?


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

Garden of the Gods


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*More Fall Happiness*

Spent all morning in the woods.

In the pines:









Cut some new single-track:









Had a rest, a snack, and some sauce:









A good day indeed:


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

sj14 said:


> Geetings from tropical and sunny island, Singapore.


Hello from Florida, South, tropical, sunny, 1 each.
Cool looking bike. What is it?


----------



## rooze (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Fat Wash!*

Washing away all my Summer and Autumn dirt and grime....getting ready for whatever this Polar Vortex is getting ready to dump on my city!!! And I cannot wait to Fat Bike all over through it!!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Fall in north FL.






Over 20 miles today at Tom Brown Park & glad I was on my Fatty!


----------



## Eatingvirginia (Apr 28, 2014)

Wish it would snow again.
Don't know why it posted the picture sideways :/


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

surlybugger said:


> Spent all morning in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 938417


Where do you have a battery for your lights? And what capacity? These two multileds must eat more than you.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

Phil Sexton said:


> Washing away all my Summer and Autumn dirt and grime....getting ready for whatever this Polar Vortex is getting ready to dump on my city!!! And I cannot wait to Fat Bike all over through it!!
> 
> View attachment 938431
> View attachment 938432
> View attachment 938433


Finaly THIS looks like fatty I wanted. 8-( Pitty I had not known this before buying standard shaped frame. For snow it must be great advantage, this longer wheel base. In really loosy terain I usualy have trouble to shift my weight from rear to front tire evenly.

Or am I wrong? Anybody tested?


----------



## NRS1FREAK (Aug 23, 2004)

Had my Inaugural ride yesterday and it went AWESOMELY! LOL Best blind buy EVAR!


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

Murphy1976 said:


> Finaly THIS looks like fatty I wanted. 8-( Pitty I had not known this before buying standard shaped frame. For snow it must be great advantage, this longer wheel base. In really loosy terain I usualy have trouble to shift my weight from rear to front tire evenly.
> 
> Or am I wrong? Anybody tested?


I have yet to ride this Fatty in snow. Looking forward to it!! But I have ridden it on the Beach in loose sand. I didn't notice if I was shifting my weight from front to rear though. My beach ride was captured to video....maybe you can tell from watching it.

Rollin' A Fatty On The Beach - YouTube


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

Speed King said:


> Great rig Silversrfer.
> 
> What bag system? Or are you using a combo of things?


This is set from Revelate Designs LLC
Also these looks nice Seat Packs | Custom Bicycle Bags - The Porcelain Rocket and OVEJA NEGRA bikepacking - Oveja Negra Bikepacking

But all these are too small and also expensive. I wished at least 20 l under the seat and some universal belts for different loads on handlebar. So I had to persuade my friend to start producing it. This is one week testing ride with prototypes: mur | 2014-08-31-LUZICKE-kolem CR VII ? rajce.net
mur | 2014-08-31-LUZICKE-kolem CR VII ? rajce.net
( This and nex few pictures are details of smaller version of seetbag: mur | Hadanky ? rajce.net )

My friend had some older versions that are not the right way.
Guys, what do you think?


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

Phil Sexton said:


> I have yet to ride this Fatty in snow. Looking forward to it!! But I have ridden it on the Beach in loose sand. I didn't notice if I was shifting my weight from front to rear though. My beach ride was captured to video....maybe you can tell from watching it.
> 
> Rollin' A Fatty On The Beach - YouTube


I ment if you have standard frame, your rear wheel bears cca 75 % of your weight and only remaining 25 is on front. With longer wheelbase - rear wheel shifted back - this could be 60 / 40, so it can help to rear wheel, not to sink into snow (sand, mud, ...).

I have seen the video. this is not so loose IMHO. I ment the situation, when you ride and the rear wheel sinks 5 to 10 cm suddenly. Terrain like this Laponsko - snowbike on Vimeo around 1:50


----------



## Speed King (Nov 10, 2014)

Murphy1976 said:


> This is set from Revelate Designs LLC
> Also these looks nice [url=http://www.porcelainrocket.com/store/seat
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Not a lot of snow here, but some is better than nothing.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

*Fat Autumn in the Carolinas*

Enjoying the fall in the Carolinas.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Murphy1976 said:


> Where do you have a battery for your lights? And what capacity? These two multileds must eat more than you.


I have a Shimano "Pro" storage bottle, filled with a (2) 2c 5000mAh lipos (7.4v / 10000mAh combined). 1 turned on low beam is plenty. High beam with both on is crazy. I do that when I need to warm my hands up.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

surlybugger said:


> I have a Shimano "Pro" storage bottle, filled with a (2) 2c 5000mAh lipos (7.4v / 10000mAh combined). 1 turned on low beam is plenty. High beam with both on is crazy. I do that when I need to warm my hands up.


I have on my city bike ordinary Isostar bottle with two cutouts for cables of two batterypacks. So the same solution. 
But I found, that even MickeyMouse (1x T6+2x R2) is just a way to through the chimney (as we say here). This multiled looks tha same. I use single T6 od Mickey with only central T6. 
How long you can operate your lights on the accupack? I have 2x 4800mAh. One lasts for 3 or 4 hours (cca 800 lm) or bit more than 10 hours (cca 200 lm).


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Murphy1976 said:


> I have on my city bike ordinary Isostar bottle with two cutouts for cables of two batterypacks. So the same solution.
> But I found, that even MickeyMouse (1x T6+2x R2) is just a way to through the chimney (as we say here). This multiled looks tha same. I use single T6 od Mickey with only central T6.
> How long you can operate your lights on the accupack? I have 2x 4800mAh. One lasts for 3 or 4 hours (cca 800 lm) or bit more than 10 hours (cca 200 lm).


I haven't officially timed it, cause my night rides have averaged around 2-hours. I did run both on high for that amount of time, and they still had lots of charge left.


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

Any pics of this years big snow? I heard northern MI and others were hit hard this weekend.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Last night.


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

benlowery said:


> Last night.
> 
> View attachment 938571


Wow, looks like the wind was howling too! I can't wait!


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Murphy1976 said:


> Finaly THIS looks like fatty I wanted. 8-( Pitty I had not known this before buying standard shaped frame. For snow it must be great advantage, this longer wheel base. In really loosy terain I usualy have trouble to shift my weight from rear to front tire evenly.
> 
> Or am I wrong? Anybody tested?


You are wrong. Really long chainstays means you can't get your weight over the back wheel when you really need traction. The bike will spin out sooner then a bike with shorter stays. Long stays might be ok on flat beach rides but not so good in hills or soft going.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Elfin forest and olivenhain dam, socal..


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Speed King said:


> Great rig Silversrfer.
> 
> What bag system? Or are you using a combo of things?


Thanks. I have Revelate Designs for bags and Porcelain Rocket bags on the forks with Anything cages. Lots of storage. The Revelate bags are Sweet Roll, Frame bag, Gascan, Viscacha and Jerrycan. I also have the front pocket bag on the sweet roll for small items.

Very sturdy and well made.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

sryanak said:


> You are wrong. Really long chainstays means you can't get your weight over the back wheel when you really need traction. The bike will spin out sooner then a bike with shorter stays. Long stays might be ok on flat beach rides but not so good in hills or soft going.


Right, it looks like not so humble opinion. So at the end, I have no reason to cry, I bought standard frame. 
ThanX.


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Starting to get some more snow!


----------



## Terp (Jul 25, 2013)

Winter is here!


----------



## SteveJfromtheSwitch (Feb 8, 2012)

Fresh built, just waiting on a few bling parts to finish it off.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

SteveJfromtheSwitch said:


> Fresh built, just waiting on a few bling parts to finish it off.


Love the green. Nice build. Whats the weight on it?


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

wetpaint said:


> Starting to get some more snow!
> View attachment 938758


This is my vision of "Heaven".

Drooling over here..FYI


----------



## bikerjohnny (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello from Michigan with a little fresh snow!!!!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Pogies came out for a first wet snow ride on the Krampus. Pugsley needs some love, but getting close to fat time.


Pogies, and the first snow of the season. by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

bmike said:


> Pogies came out for a first wet snow ride on the Krampus.


Cool, guess I had never seen pogies on a Jones Loop. What kind are they?


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

New bike day!


----------



## Ewojer (Nov 1, 2014)

1st ride up the bluff on the new Farley!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Bar mitts just installed on my jones bars

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

rex615 said:


> Cool, guess I had never seen pogies on a Jones Loop. What kind are they?


Cheap ATV pogies from the hunt'n fish'n store.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

bmike said:


> Cheap ATV pogies from the hunt'n fish'n store.


I bought them local at a Gander Mountain or Cabellas, but they are similar to these:

Amazon.com: Classic Accessories 78137 QuadGear Black ATV Mitts, Fits most ATVs: Automotive

The neck for the bars is wide enough to fit over the jones bars. They are a little floppy, but for $15 they work well enough. I've also used them on my Pugsley with flat bars. I have to fold the neck down a bit before I velcro them.


Pogies, and the first snow of the season. by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks Mike, I recently installed some Jones Loop and was wondering about pogies and how they would fit.


----------



## Charlie Cheswick (Apr 16, 2009)

*Great day in Ft Collins*

Perfect day in Ft Collins Colorado! 
About 14 degrees, 3 inches of snow and my first ride on the Farley in the snow. 
Oh, and my 45nrth Wolvhammers kept my feet nice and toasty.


----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)

*Rode in the morning and in the afternoon. Great day.*


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

First "real" ride in the snow. Holy heck what a good workout! It wooped my behind....... Almost had to pull the flask out....

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Night Train and a... night train. But not just any night train. It's a steam train. And not just any steam train. It's the Polar Express.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah... That's bad ass!!!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> Holy heck what a good workout! It wooped my behind....... Almost had to pull the flask out....


Ok, I'll bite, what is in the flask?


----------



## ric-the-mountainbike (Jun 28, 2012)

*Wilco Wilbrrr*


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

rex615 said:


> Ok, I'll bite, what is in the flask?


Currently.... Brandy.. ?

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

First local trail ride on my new Quiring:


----------



## bennybullfrog (Aug 1, 2014)

*All lubed and ready to go!*


----------



## aClockworkJake (Sep 26, 2014)

Finally getting some of the good stuff here in Minnesota. Beautiful weather this morning down at the river bottoms.


----------



## Eatingvirginia (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't know why it keeps posting my pictures sideways! Pretty annoying. Any ways no snow just cold on the coastal trail in Anchorage.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

*Fify*



Eatingvirginia said:


> I don't know why it keeps posting my pictures sideways! Pretty annoying. Any ways no snow just cold on the coastal trail in Anchorage.


Might be taptalk.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Frosty morning ride. Still waiting for the snow to arrive.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

ric-the-mountainbike said:


> View attachment 939312


I love it! Especially how skinny the tubes are. It'll make the tires look even bigger. And the colour...Cool.


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

Did not want to get up so early on a sunday until the wife said it was snowing. Dressed and out the door before coffee was ready.


----------



## widowmaker (Mar 4, 2006)

Just made the Superman faceplant of all times during a trip in the forest here in Norway. As you can see, not much of the white stuff yet, just lots of rain. Had a blast for several hours on my new Moonlander!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wig (Aug 24, 2014)

*Fall in the Old Pueblo*

Snow what?


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

First snow ride:


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

widowmaker said:


> Just made the Superman faceplant of all times during a trip in the forest here in Norway. As you can see, not much of the white stuff yet, just lots of rain. Had a blast for several hours on my new Moonlander!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.



Wig said:


> Snow what?


That Old Pueblo looks like an awesome place to fatbike.


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*Urban Fatty Colorado Style*


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

*New Farley 6*

New Bike got a 30 mile cruise in today!!!









:thumbsup:


----------



## Stu McGroo (Feb 26, 2011)

Been looking for a cheap back-up trail bike recently but nothing was taking my fancy. Then I got curious about fat bikes and with On-One running a deal on their Fatty at the moment, I couldn't resist.

Two wet and muddy Cannock Chase (UK) rides down and I'm loving it. Standard bars were a touch low for my 6'4" height but the addition of Renthal stem and 38mm riser bars for this week sorted that out. Struggling without a dropper so a Thomson has just been ordered, then I might see about shedding some of it's 37 lbs weight, though to be honest, that doesn't feel anywhere near as bad as it sounds and strangely, I've been climbing better than on my 31 lbs Trance 29.

Anyway, a photo from today's murky Chase ride.


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Took the 29er+ out in the snow today.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Birthday on a Monday, done enough celebrating at the weekend to do me till chrissy. Getting old so can't hack it like I used to, still not 100%.

Took myself for a ride down the Southern beaches... soft sand, cliff paths, techy rock sections and beautiful scenery. Was a good day 

Moana Wreck


The cliff track above Maslins nudie beach, I did a "clothed fatbike streak" up the nudie beach... didn't take any photos fortunately, it must have been old-mans-slugs-are-us day.


Maslins scrub.


Onkaparinga River mouth at Port Noarlunga, South Australia.


----------



## 2whl-hoop (May 8, 2011)

yesterday...


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Winter is here


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Greg on his new Muk

IMG_3934 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Testmule (Jul 27, 2013)

*Lights On!*

Started a weekly winter night ride now that we are just starting to get snow. 10 riders - mostly fat. The coyotes were howling up a symphony for us in our local woods. The little guy in the pic is a 10 year old that goes like a rocket.


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

Straight from the LBS this morning..hiking boots, carhartts and a hoodie for a quick 10 mile spin..

Love it


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)

It won't snow where I live, but lots of water in the trails.


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

turkish_sp said:


> It won't snow where I live, but lots of water in the trails.


Nice 

Where is this? That goes as a general wish to all from my side - please also post where pictures are taken


----------



## sportster44 (Nov 10, 2008)

Lunch time ride yesterday. First snowfall about 10cms


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

pez d spencer said:


> Nice
> 
> Where is this? That goes as a general wish to all from my side - please also post where pictures are taken


Looks much like north-west Spain, maybe somewhere around the Orense region I would guess.

Beautiful area!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

turkish_sp said:


> It won't snow where I live, but lots of water in the trails.


Front page back drop worthy!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

Went for a quick spin in the woods tonight.


----------



## KingTito (Oct 31, 2014)

Gorgeous day in Minneapolis!


----------



## momikey (Aug 6, 2014)

Gronton state forest, VT


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

momikey said:


> Gronton state forest, VT


nice, was just through Groton a couple of weeks ago... can't wait to get back once the snow sets up...


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

This isn't mine - but it's so cool I just had to share:










Might not work in fine sand or soft snow - but if the surface has some tooth for the soft rubber to grab (gravel, refrozen snow crust) you could go far.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Y'all in the lower 48 are hogging all the snow! Damn polar vortex I guess. Oh well, plenty of riding to be had. This weekend was fun. Cheers..


----------



## sdsyver (May 8, 2013)

This morning ride. Way to warm for poggies but wanted to try them out. They work!


----------



## rooze (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

What's that strange white substance all over the ground? Pogies? What are those for?
Oh SNOW...and pogies keep the hands warm...

It's 49 degrees in Palmer AK this evening...zero snow, but frozen dirt. Frozen hero dirt. What's gives Old Man Winter! Stop hog'n all the damn snow!


----------



## dclements0 (Aug 30, 2006)

Rapid city, sd









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

Awesome first snow ride of the year! There was no wind and a full moon, I was out past midnight riding around with the dog.


----------



## 2LO4U2C (Jun 9, 2011)

Couple pics from WBC in Canada


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)

mrgould said:


> Looks much like north-west Spain, maybe somewhere around the Orense region I would guess.
> 
> Beautiful area!


Yeah, north-west Spain. The region is Galicia (autonomous community in fact), and Ourense is a province in that region.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

turkish_sp said:


> Yeah, north-west Spain. The region is Galicia (autonomous community in fact), and Ourense is a province in that region.


Looks like it could be where I live (mid UK), or for that matter Ireland, Wales, Brittany, Scotland too  Very Celtic


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

http://img.s-msn.com/tenant/amp/entityid/AA7udFc.img?h=442&w=948&m=6&q=60&o=f&l=f found this on MSN this morning!


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

10620657_334326616769660_1487426319507266721_n (1).jpg (130.4 KB)


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*Playing in the dirt this past Saturday*


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Krampus in the tunnel


Through the tunnel. by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Chilly night last night, great to get out.


----------



## XRayPunk (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

XRayPunk said:


> View attachment 940486


nice orange highlights


----------



## Rockhead66 (Nov 13, 2014)

I am still waiting for someone from Buffalo to post a pic. Due to the massive dumping of snow, I am hearing that car traffic is banned so people have to walk, snowshoe, ski or maybe even bike to get places.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

*Farley out in the SNOW*

:thumbsup:


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Stopped in at my buddies shop on my way to work yesterday.


----------



## grymes (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm new to the fat bike community here so I thought I might share a photo of the bike before the snow hit last week. Time to get out and ride!


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice entry indeed!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Mexico Beach, FL down to a cool 70!


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Fatboy...I wish to have army green but the orange is not that bad ;-)


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

3 attempts at tekking the rock, gave up....


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

Beat the rain ride 19F, freezing rain tomorrow...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

5 mile loop at Chestnut Ridge Thursday.


----------



## Big Hustler (Jan 29, 2009)

Headed out for a short training ride along the Grand river the other morning.
It was -15C and sunny which is perfect "crunchy" snow riding conditions.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Big Hustler said:


> Headed out for a short training ride along the Grand river the other morning.
> It was -15C and sunny which is perfect "crunchy" snow riding conditions.


That is a perfect bike!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Black sheep? 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

grymes said:


> View attachment 940799


Like a piece of art...


----------



## Rockhead66 (Nov 13, 2014)

Even the horses are impressed with my new ride. They followed me for a bit. The big guy had some serious wood happening. Didn't want to be his wife today .


----------



## potato22 (Nov 22, 2014)

Stopped to watch boats on the Thames


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Icy and snowless but still fun..


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

*CO Trail*


----------



## single-trac-mind (Sep 23, 2008)

Sasquatch night ride first snow


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

ozzybmx said:


> 3 attempts at tekking the rock, gave up....


Tekking it where?


----------



## PerraHunter (Nov 3, 2013)

jpaa said:


> Fatboy...I wish to have army green but the orange is not that bad ;-)


Hey, at least your bike won't get shot at by on over eager hunter!


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's my first into the Fat world.


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

A great day for a cycle in late autumn sunshine.


----------



## Charlie Cheswick (Apr 16, 2009)

*Farley 8*








Great day in Ft Collins, Colorado 
Snow, mud and dirt.


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

Preseason riding at Sunlight Mtn, CO...


----------



## momikey (Aug 6, 2014)

Out today with 50 degree weather in VT!!!










Question for you guys. I lowered my tire pressure down a few PSI and got a good bit more traction on the hill climbs. However with the 2" of slush I was sliding like a snow boarder at some turns, kind of plowing the snow with me and having my back tire slide around at some points. When I hit the back side of the mountain and where it was still frozen ice and soft or packed snow I got great traction with the floaters, is slush a little different to ride in?


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

*Farley 8*

*FARLEY 8 (17.5" frame)*


----------



## jhmotard (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^ Umm is this by Clinton river park??


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

jhmotard said:


> ^^^ Umm is this by Clinton river park??


Yes, Dodge Park.


----------



## jhmotard (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## hotrozz (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## single-trac-mind (Sep 23, 2008)

Heber Downs Conservation Area great ride this morning


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

*Enjoying our first deep snowfall of the season.*


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

^ where is that silentfoe? Af canyon?


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Today was a moose filled, snowless, dirt packed sunny day. Still no snow here..














Nothing like having to hike a bike on one of the funnest parts of the trail due to moose being in the way!


----------



## PerraHunter (Nov 3, 2013)

momikey said:


> Out today with 50 degree weather in VT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, some conditions are such that the bike is going to go all over the place, regardless of the tires (although floaters are supposed to be excellent). Ride with heavy feet and light hands, and use your entire cockpit. Just relax and go with the flow, it's actually pretty fun. Ps. I love the winter camo colors of the bike. Pps. Let more air out.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Robopotomus said:


> View attachment 941209
> View attachment 941210
> View attachment 941211
> A great day for a cycle in late autumn sunshine.


Awesome!


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

single-trac-mind said:


> Heber Downs Conservation Area great ride this morning


How do ya like the forks?


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Out sloppin around on the mud trails and in the scum slooshes*















Probably one of the last rides on my pug while it's in ultra light sport mode before I convert to extreme adventure cargo camping mode.


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Good times on my new fatty!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Buck tail? And what did you end up getting?


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> Buck tail? And what did you end up getting?
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Looks like a Boris wearing Nates.

View attachment 941533


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow you guys are sharp! That is going up the fire road on the way to Buck Tail. Yes a Boris with Nates.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Zed 71 said:


> Wow you guys are sharp! That is going up the fire road on the way to Buck Tail. Yes a Boris with Nates.


*Rcksqrl *is sharp for noticing that is Buck Tail, I on the other hand cheated.


----------



## Charlie Cheswick (Apr 16, 2009)

*Lory State Park*








One of the best days yet.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Hot damn, those things are bright. Do you even need a light at night?


----------



## momikey (Aug 6, 2014)

PerraHunter said:


> Yes, some conditions are such that the bike is going to go all over the place, regardless of the tires (although floaters are supposed to be excellent). Ride with heavy feet and light hands, and use your entire cockpit. Just relax and go with the flow, it's actually pretty fun. Ps. I love the winter camo colors of the bike. Pps. Let more air out.


Thanks for the tips. That was one of the biggest things I noticed out there about the hands and feet. I felt like unlike my XC bike I had to steer with my hands/fingers only and not my whole arm/shoulder strength if that makes any sense. I enjoy the white tires myself, glad they had them in stock. The tires had a nice amount of bump absorption with the PSI that I had used, but I'm excited to try a little lower next time!


----------



## bwilson (Mar 15, 2006)

Zed 71 said:


> Good times on my new fatty!


Pretty sure you ran into us at buck tail/shanes. I'm on a white sturgis, my wife on a white mukluk. Was our first time on the trails as well!


----------



## AKtracks (Nov 3, 2014)

Got my new ride...now we just need some snow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

bwilson said:


> Pretty sure you ran into us at buck tail/shanes. I'm on a white sturgis, my wife on a white mukluk. Was our first time on the trails as well!


Yes we ran into you guys at the trail head . It's fun seeing all the fatties out there.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

rex615 said:


> *Rcksqrl *is sharp for noticing that is Buck Tail, I on the other hand cheated.


I totally cheated... Recalled seeing the pict elsewhere

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Speed King (Nov 10, 2014)

...


----------



## Speed King (Nov 10, 2014)

bwilson said:


> Pretty sure you ran into us at buck tail/shanes. I'm on a white sturgis, my wife on a white mukluk. Was our first time on the trails as well!
> 
> View attachment 941566


Great pic. Really captures the experience.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice day today, 'bout 30 degrees and sunny. Quick 12 mile ride before work. 














We really shouldn't be seeing grass this time of year...


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

70 degrees here in Va today.









Just had to get a good ride in.


----------



## Broohaha (Apr 28, 2012)

*First real ride on my fatty*

I'm a little late on the posting, but I was incredibly happy with my first ride. Very impressed that I could get up some rocky, snow covered portions... This is Marshall Mesa, between Denver and Boulder, about a week or so ago... Just after they opened up the new bike trail (uh maybe some hikers too) under a major highway...


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

*Called A Fat Bike Audible...*

Great ride last night in DeKalb, IL. Light snow, good temps, so someone called an audible!


----------



## PerraHunter (Nov 3, 2013)

momikey said:


> Thanks for the tips. That was one of the biggest things I noticed out there about the hands and feet. I felt like unlike my XC bike I had to steer with my hands/fingers only and not my whole arm/shoulder strength if that makes any sense. I enjoy the white tires myself, glad they had them in stock. The tires had a nice amount of bump absorption with the PSI that I had used, but I'm excited to try a little lower next time!


I can't recommend this book enough: Mastering Mountain Bike Skills - 2nd Edition: Brian Lopes, Lee McCormack: 9780736083713: Amazon.com: Books

Now, here is a pix from a prior ride. I mean, this is a pix forum.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Quick rip in the wet snow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*Frosty Thanksgiving in Marshalltown, IA*








Nice morning ride on thanksgiving day along the Iowa river.


----------



## widowmaker (Mar 4, 2006)

It started to snow today, but not very much yet. But most of the ground was frozen, so we had a very nice trip.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

widowmaker said:


> It started to snow today, but not very much yet. But most of the ground was frozen, so we had a very nice trip.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is that a Muckynutz fat gut fender on the down tube ?


----------



## widowmaker (Mar 4, 2006)

That's correct Robopotomus! Keeps alot of the mud away! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

widowmaker said:


> That's correct Robopotomus! Keeps alot of the mud away!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I going to order one now. I purchased a Dave's Mud Shovel, but it's way too big on my pugs.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Rode on the Hillside trails today before stuffing my fat face with food. 15 miles and a thousand foot climb. Good times.














Saw my first Carver carbon bike in the wild. Looked like a fun bike..







Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Edit: double post. Carry on..


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

BW version by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

anortherncrazy said:


> Rode on the Hillside trails today before stuffing my fat face with food. 15 miles and a thousand foot climb. Good times.
> View attachment 942321
> 
> View attachment 942322
> ...


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to anortherncrazy again.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

FatsGiving day ride


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

First snow ride of the season.


----------



## SteveJfromtheSwitch (Feb 8, 2012)

And for some exact opposite climate conditions, Australian Summer


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

^^^That some sick terrain, Tahoe.


----------



## gjbiker (Oct 21, 2007)

Crested Butte along the Slate 
River


----------



## bwilson (Mar 15, 2006)

AllMountin' said:


> ^^^That some sick terrain, Tahoe.


Nice night train on night train action.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## moxnix (Nov 19, 2011)

*Cheesy iPhone trail photo*


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Okay, okay. Last steam train pic, I swear...


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

AllMountin' said:


> Okay, okay. Last steam train pic, I swear...


Hey don't apologize- steam trains are cool! Frankly I say keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Rockhead66 (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice pic!!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

First very short ride on the Rohloff'd Krampus. Will take some reprogramming of the muscle memory for shifting. And ignore the floppy chain. Left the wrench on my bench and the wheel slipped a bit. Need to tighten it down even more. by mbeganyi, on Flickr

krampus got a rohloff and got a ride in the snow. need to tighten down those axle nuts... got a loose chain midway into my ride.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Near Green River, UT

image by kullaberg631, on Flickr


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Got some gravel miles in this morning on the FARLEY. warm out today had to ride.


----------



## AKtracks (Nov 3, 2014)

We got some fresh snow last night...time to hit the trails!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

winter krampus riding in green mountain national forest.

IMG_4024 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

G0010113 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## paul4be (Nov 28, 2014)

No snow in the UK yet


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice here today in the 70's


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

paul4be said:


> No snow in the UK yet
> 
> View attachment 942987


I like this photo. Where is this?


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

That pic in h UK is cool!!


My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

About as far as you can get from anywhere in mainland Scotland. An abandoned house near Aultnabreac (Caithness)



(Seeing as I started this thread, I've permitted myself to post a slightly fatbike - 1x1 with 2.8" Dirt Wizards - just the job for the gravel roads  )


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Velobike said:


> About as far as you can get from anywhere in mainland Scotland. An abandoned house near Aultnabreac (Caithness)
> 
> (Seeing as I started this thread, I've permitted myself to post a slightly fatbike - 1x1 with 2.8" Dirt Wizards - just the job for the gravel roads  )


Beautiful countryside!

By the way, what handlebars are those?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

rex615 said:


> Beautiful countryside!
> 
> By the way, what handlebars are those?


Bars are Satori Minotaurs, but I have an identical set called One23 Bull Bars so it is likely a generic bar with different brand names applied.

They are very comfortable and I now have them on 3 bikes. I used them in the World 24 Hour Solo Champs because they are comfortable.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Rockin' out on my new Boris. Rode in full winter gear yesterday. Mid 60's today!


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Velobike said:


> Bars are Satori Minotaurs, but I have an identical set called One23 Bull Bars so it is likely a generic bar with different brand names applied.
> 
> They are very comfortable and I now have them on 3 bikes. I used them in the World 24 Hour Solo Champs because they are comfortable.


Thanks,

So they are like a North Road or a Nitto Albatros, turned upside-down?


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Pre ride of Chenango Valley State Park;

Home of the Central NY World Fatbike ride next Saturday.



















We had 8" of sweet powder late last week, but now it is in the 30s and melting fast. Hopefully it will all be gone for Saturday, because these are some of the toughest snow conditions you will find. Heavy wet melting snow cone snow with little grip and sloppy wet where it had all melted. You need low pressures to climb, but that kills you on the flats or snowless ground. VERY high rolling resistance means very short mileage to whoopage. Lots of fits, slips, and starts, and not conducive to high mile group rides.

And yet, we broke in two brand-ee new Borealii on this ride, and christened three new Fatnoobs. John on the left was the only skinny rider, and these conditions definitely worked to his advantage. As for myself, I found the _apres ride_ libation was just the ticket for these tough conditions, and so moved the schedule forward and started imbibing early! "Kentucky Tap Water."


----------



## momikey (Aug 6, 2014)

Central Vermont










Capital Region NY


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Finally snowed and got in some great riding this weekend.
Girl stole my bike for a ride!














Couple tight spots on the trail..




















My buddies Ron and Jay. Jay just cracked a rib last week and is already back on the bike like a boss.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

rex615 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> So they are like a North Road or a Nitto Albatros, turned upside-down?


I have some sets of original North Road bars. I used to ride with those but prefer a more parallel bar because it allows a narrower bar with the same leverage, and I think it's easier on the wrists on a rigid bike. (I usually ride singlespeed so I probably haul on the bars more than a geared rider).

I've just looked at the Nitto Albatros. Nice sweep back on those, looks like a bigger version of the Minotaur with a wee bit less drop, and probably most people would prefer the extra width over the Minotaur.

Edit: just looked at the Satori site. Looks like they have renamed the "Minotaur" as "The Smooth Drop".


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

No snow here...


----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Satan says Hell Yeah!


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanksgiving in Moab, UT!


----------



## single-trac-mind (Sep 23, 2008)

Night ride Creek side


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking forward to meeting you on Saturday John! Rode it with snow on the ground last year, hope to see what it looks like without snow this year.

Yeah, Global Fat Bike Day in upstate NY.



TrailMaker said:


> Pre ride of Chenango Valley State Park;
> 
> Home of the Central NY World Fatbike ride next Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

My youngest daughter and I hitting the Greenway today.









Hopefully it will get cold and snowy here soon.... until then we will just have to deal with these 68 degree days.


----------



## clark4131 (May 30, 2004)

Just a wee bit of the Sierra gumbo after some rain...SC


----------



## Griffin32 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Enjoying the weather*


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Did my first fat ride tonight, I'm hooked!


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

Three hours of snowy trails here in Finland. Bliss!!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Fatbike pub crawl x-mas edition.


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

ozzybmx said:


> Fatbike pub crawl x-mas edition.


That is the life. Fatbike, sunshine, beer.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Jr.M said:


> Three hours of snowy trails here in Finland. Bliss!!!


Beautiful picture! Thanks for sharing

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

Northern Alps, Italy


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Oslo - Norway*

The full susser is stored away for the winter - My first fatbike ride this season. I had almost forgotten how much fun riding the fatty is 

These are from Oslo - Norway


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Levis Mound trail in Wisconsin yesterday 12/3. Beautiful day for a ride, broke lots of trail.


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Great pics everybody! Wish this forum had a like button for posts :idea:. It is so warm in Boise, Idaho these days. Where's the snow :madmax:.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Warm and wet.... Can't get on the trails without risking damaging them!
I feel your pain zed

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)

Daylight hours became too short.


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> Warm and wet.... Can't get on the trails without risking damaging them!
> I feel your pain zed
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


FYI they are reviewing having fat bike only conditions on certain trails :thumbsup:. So when other users cannot use the trails, the fattys will have them all to ourselves.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome!! Thanks for the update! I know the impact is much MUCH less, nice to see it considered! Keep me updated please!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

cr45h said:


> Levis Mound trail in Wisconsin yesterday 12/3. Beautiful day for a ride, broke lots of trail.
> 
> View attachment 943857


What's that rear tyre? Can't mkae out what it is, Looks pretty rad


----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is my Mukluk. I just mounted up the Vanhelga on the rear and I have a Bud on the front.


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

bonesetter2004 said:


> What's that rear tyre? Can't mkae out what it is, Looks pretty rad


Tread looks like a Nate.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

*Before the thaw.*

Was able to get a 18 mile ride the other morning. Trails were riding very nice.  WP_20141129_005 by bdroit, on Flickr


----------



## prebonked (Nov 21, 2006)

My first Fattie and I'm loving it! I've got a Bluto for it and will be trying it out soon. I'm hesitating installing it as the stock fork is a work of art, as is the frame.


----------



## paul4be (Nov 28, 2014)

rex615 said:


> I like this photo. Where is this?


Sorry, missed your question. It's Easby Abbey, in North Yorkshire, UK.

Here: Easby Abbey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Great day to get out up here in New Hampshire today. ~40-45*, no wind, a mix of crunchy snow and mud. Felt like I was riding back and forth between spring and winter, good stuff.










There's something about splashing through the muck on these things that makes me feel like a little kid.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Zed 71 said:


> Tread looks like a Nate.


yep, it's a Nate


----------



## twentyniner29 (Dec 2, 2014)

First fat ride.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Dirty MoFo !!! Global fatty day tomorrow too, got a bit of work to get this tubeless again... big hole.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

ozzybmx said:


> Dirty MoFo !!! Global fatty day tomorrow too, got a bit of work to get this tubeless again... big hole.


Ouch! Can you patch it from the inside?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Just having a beer to cool down them I'm heading out to the shed to give it a go, there's only a couple of 100k's on that Bud and if its not tubeless its no use.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats a big hole, I have had some sucess with radial patch's for car tires.


ozzybmx said:


> Dirty MoFo !!! Global fatty day tomorrow too, got a bit of work to get this tubeless again... big hole.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Car Patch.*



shoo said:


> Thats a big hole, I have had some sucess with radial patch's for car tires.


I patched this with one and its held for well over 1500 miles...









I cleaned it up really well to get the stans off, glued it on and put it in a small vice for 24 hours to make sure it was sealed really well.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I dont have that time 2few, patched a few before with the same method I used and they held fine until the end... man your's would have be better than the original tyre :thumbsup:



Glued the "flap down", cable tied it up with a nut on top of it to hold it down... just going to head out now and assemble the bike again, got Global fatty ride in the morning


----------



## SteveJfromtheSwitch (Feb 8, 2012)

she'll be right mate


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Its 100%, inflated to about 15psi for 4 hrs then dropped down to 7psi... good to go !


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

ozzybmx said:


> Its 100%, inflated to about 15psi for 4 hrs then dropped down to 7psi... good to go !


Might consider putting some Shoe Goo in the hole on the outside. It might keep little rocks and stuff from working their way into your patch. I have had good results with it for filling in cuts on the threads of touring tires.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice looking snow. Where is that trail your on?



bmike said:


> BW version by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

Good morning motivation...
Guess I'm going riding!


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice work. The vise is a great idea. I put a heavy weight on mine, the vise sounds better.



2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> I patched this with one and its held for well over 1500 miles...
> 
> View attachment 944088
> 
> ...


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

My new Beargrease 2 more fun than I could've imagined.


----------



## sdsyver (May 8, 2013)

Out for a night ride with my family. Snow was great! Had a good time.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Enjoying the weather here while it last!


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice cold wet freezing rainy day for a GFD commute!


----------



## Emanlluf (Mar 15, 2014)

There is mud and there is cold mud. Temp was 4c at the start of this ride. Mud and leaves just pack into the tread and derailleurs and stays there.


----------



## Testmule (Jul 27, 2013)

Global fat bike day in London Ontario - snowless now, but it's in the mail.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Parus Cristatus (Mar 13, 2013)

@ TahoeBC
Whouahou, nice pictures, nice landscape and nice ride I imagine...


----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)

Did a quick ride on the Zealand Road in NH this morning. Plenty of snow out there now.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

No snow here, today at Tsali.


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Quick ride on Friday . No snow here.

Moderators, in addition to a like button it would be good to show a poster's location underneath their screen name.


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

Zed 71 said:


> Moderators, in addition to a like button it would be good to show a poster's location underneath their screen name.


+1 on this.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Zed 71 said:


> Quick ride on Friday . No snow here.
> 
> Moderators, in addition to a like button it would be good to show a poster's location underneath their screen name.


+1 for the like button. Some stuff I don't comment on because the topic of the thread is getting too diluted with appreciation comments. I figure if there's enough comments already, I'll say nothing, but it would be nice to show appreciation.

My location is in my signature


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Robopotomus said:


> +1 on this.


+1 as well


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

MiniTrail said:


> Use the rep as a like. I do


True, But if the poster has a "full rep" (as you do) then others reading the post don't know it has been "liked".

A like button would be a great idea and it would reduce clutter on the thread. However it must not be easy to do because have yet seen a forum that has it. (I confess I only frequent bicycle forums.)


----------



## WATERBOOY (Dec 17, 2012)

Got my Fatboy Pro in last week and my Dad's came in the week prior. We're both loving them and they were worth the wait!


----------



## gaper80 (Apr 3, 2013)

Picked up my new Pugs on Thursday. Joined our local Global Fat Bike Day ride.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

+2 for the like button for similar reasons.

I often like to know where the poster is located, generally I look at the profile to find out, only takes a minute or two but in this time crunched world I don't always have that time.

I put my location as my signature and even though I am a klutz with computers I somehow managed to make it a link. Looking at it now I see it is not so clear that it is my location. I will have to make a change.



Velobike said:


> +1 for the like button. Some stuff I don't comment on because the topic of the thread is getting too diluted with appreciation comments. I figure if there's enough comments already, I'll say nothing, but it would be nice to show appreciation.
> 
> My location is in my signature


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

This thread has more likes than a valley girl.







AK


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Because Fat*


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Co-opski said:


> This thread has more likes than a valley girl.
> View attachment 945158
> 
> AK


Like :thumbsup:!


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

The church was closed but Fat Bike church was in session


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

*First time on single track with my new Farley 6*


----------



## toddmare (Oct 12, 2011)

Love this thread. Love my first winter with a fatbike!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice build, Alshead!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

gaper80 said:


> Picked up my new Pugs on Thursday. Joined our local Global Fat Bike Day ride.


Did you go riding at Palos?? Did you get that bike from 2Bici??

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## gaper80 (Apr 3, 2013)

[Did you go riding at Palos?? Did you get that bike from 2Bici??

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.[/QUOTE]

Good eye. Yes And Yes. We got 17 miles. Multi track for the first bit, then extension, bloodshed and canal. Can't wait for the trails to freeze so I can put some miles on her.

I usually roll on my 2013 el mar.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

gaper80 said:


> [Did you go riding at Palos?? Did you get that bike from 2Bici??
> 
> My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


Good eye. Yes And Yes. We got 17 miles. Multi track for the first bit, then extension, bloodshed and canal. Can't wait for the trails to freeze so I can put some miles on her.

I usually roll on my 2013 el mar.[/QUOTE]

I was going to go riding there today at canal trail except it was raining. Not sure if you ever rode there it's south of 107th by dynamite rd and its mostly rocks. Enjoy your new bike!!!

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Bad pic, Great ride, 18 miles with 4700ft of climbing!


----------



## momikey (Aug 6, 2014)

*Its getting cold in VT*


----------



## NRS1FREAK (Aug 23, 2004)

As promised made up to my Fatbike today for missing Global Fatbike day.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Snow is back - on the high ground only so far, but it I don't mind a climb to get to it.


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

Velobike said:


> Snow is back - on the high ground only so far, but it I don't mind a climb to get to it.


Velobike, Is that the hills around Rhynie / Lumsden ?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Robopotomus said:


> Velobike, Is that the hills around Rhynie / Lumsden ?


It's the eastern part of the south face of Ben Wyvis.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

*+/-*



rex615 said:


> True, But if the poster has a "full rep" (as you do) then others reading the post don't know it has been "liked".
> 
> A like button would be a great idea and it would reduce clutter on the thread. However it must not be easy to do because have yet seen a forum that has it. (I confess I only frequent bicycle forums.)


"like" or "+" or a thumb up is OK, but not negative!!!
On the other side, on Diskusní fórum NaKole.cz we had only "like", then we asked admins for "dislike" (or worthy x bad post ?), because there were lot of people asking - who gave this +? Does the poster have more nicknames and is he giving + from each of them? OK, then we got - also. Now some of us are asking - who gave me - and why?

I do not think this is good idea, unless there will be possibility to see a list of people giving + (or -), e.g. "on mouse over".

I like it here, nakole.cz is more like virtual pub then discussion. This forum is something else. Another mood.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Murphy1976 said:


> I like it here, nakole.cz is more like virtual pub then discussion. This forum is something else. Another mood.


Thanks for the link, Interesting site. I can't read Czech but my browser will translate it into "Googlish" which gives a general idea.

I have now seen a forum with a like and dislike button. :thumbsup:

I still want one here.


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

+1000 for the "like"


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*A warm Sunday in SLC*


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)

Photo dump


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

20 km: Magic!:thumbsup

:


----------



## Askar (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## JMiL954 (Nov 6, 2012)

Took a quick ride after work come across hundreds of geese. Can't really see them in the pic but they are lining the water. Also decided above 25 degrees Bar Mitts are way too warm! REALLY wishing it'd snow/freeze in Iowa


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

New ice. Old day:


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

Matsu greenbelt trails today. Always a good time.


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

AllMountin' said:


> New ice. Old day:


Sweet pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

SCOOTERINSLC said:


> View attachment 945346


Nice one!


----------



## NRS1FREAK (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

As you can see my Mother's fat bike is in the holiday season.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dog and bear...grease tracks

Untitled by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr
Can't tell who loves the fat bike more me or Oakley

Untitled by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Last houses in a small coastal fishing town, I have a place at
Next homes some 90km to the north


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

No snow yet. But there is ice on the lake.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Fresh snow!


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

From last week. I hope there's snow when I get back to Michigan.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

For your viewing pleasure: A Whiteout set up 29+ with Stans rims and Maxxis rubber ready to bikepack. Spotted at Chain Reaction Cycles, Anchorage, AK when I went to go bike up my bike. Cheers!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Buds tear these pebbles up like a roadie on tarmac.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

anortherncrazy said:


> For your viewing pleasure: A Whiteout set up 29+ with Stans rims and Maxxis rubber ready to bikepack. Spotted at Chain Reaction Cycles, Anchorage, AK when I went to go bike up my bike. Cheers!
> View attachment 946080


Come spring I want to get some of those tires for my Krampus


----------



## Johanneson (May 24, 2012)

Riding has been good for two weeks now, in northern CO.


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

And so it begins for me...


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Inaugural Commute

5 Minutes Slower than on my road bike, 32 vs 27 minutes


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

WSUPolar said:


> Inaugural Commute
> 
> 5 Minutes Slower than on my road bike, 32 vs 27 minutes
> 
> View attachment 946162


But was it more fun?

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Rcksqrl said:


> But was it more fun?
> 
> 
> WSUPolar said:
> ...


What was the smile/grin count?


----------



## NRS1FREAK (Aug 23, 2004)

I'd gladly look silly riding my fatbike on road than riding my roadie. Lol


----------



## Blueallah (Jun 16, 2005)

Fruita, CO


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Put the Floaters back on and rode some South GA plantation dirt roads.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice picture, great sense of speed. You look very comfortable in the air.


TahoeBC said:


>


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Was able to get out for a nice little ride this morning. Did a quick stop to lean my bike against a fence.
 Bloede_Dam by bdroit, on Flickr


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Tunalic said:


> Put the Floaters back on and rode some South GA plantation dirt roads.


For some reason the HTA looks REALLY slack on this bike. Great looking bike btw


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Catamount ski center in Williston VT. Groomed trails with Rokon after a few feet of snow this past week.


----------



## momikey (Aug 6, 2014)

hans2vt said:


> Catamount ski center in Williston VT. Groomed trails with Rokon after a few feet of snow this past week.
> 
> View attachment 946386
> 
> ...


Hans, Is Catamount open to the public and is there any fee that they charge? I'm in the Barre/Montpelier area and we just started grooming Millstone this morning for when hunting season ends. I'm have wanted to try the Williston for the past few months but have yet to stop on my way (I work in Burlington).

Sweet pics btw, trail looks really clean for the mess we got these last 4 days.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

O


momikey said:


> Hans, Is Catamount open to the public and is there any fee that they charge? I'm in the Barre/Montpelier area and we just started grooming Millstone this morning for when hunting season ends. I'm have wanted to try the Williston for the past few months but have yet to stop on my way (I work in Burlington).
> 
> Sweet pics btw, trail looks really clean for the mess we got these last 4 days.


https://catamountoutdoorfamilycenter.com

Come by on Wednesday nights for fat group rides. 
Yes, you can buy season, family, or day passes.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> For some reason the HTA looks REALLY slack on this bike. Great looking bike btw


Thanks,
It sure feels slacker with these Floaters on than them Floyds.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

My 2015 9:ZERO:7 Name him Decker


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

fresh powder

View attachment 946560


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

No snow yet in Illinois in Kankakee county. 50° outside today. My 2015 Trek Farley 6.









My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

Catamount ski area is awesome! Was just there today. The single track is killer. And right now in Vermont, it is so beautiful in the woods...


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Still no snow...


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

momikey said:


> Hans, Is Catamount open to the public and is there any fee that they charge? I'm in the Barre/Montpelier area and we just started grooming Millstone this morning for when hunting season ends. I'm have wanted to try the Williston for the past few months but have yet to stop on my way (I work in Burlington).
> 
> Sweet pics btw, trail looks really clean for the mess we got these last 4 days.


There is a daily fee. I paid for season pass since I live close. Saturday It was a happening place. Skiers, snowshoers, bikers. The grooming was great.

Good to know millstone is grooming, fee too there right?


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

tedo said:


> Catamount ski area is awesome! Was just there today. The single track is killer. And right now in Vermont, it is so beautiful in the woods...


Wow that looks beautiful I can't wait for the snow to hit here.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Cold, warm, cold, warm.....

Today; warm & sloppy slushy. Tough conditions. :nonod:





































My buddy Shawn is from the Carolinas, and has reluctantly ventured out in the cold, but he sure looks at home on the Humvee!










Sure would like to get out in some nice dry powder!!!


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Post-ride with some friends. Cables have stretched, so now I need to tweak the shifting. In all, I'm loving this bike so far, and everyone who throws a leg over her is impresed


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

TrailMaker said:


> Cold, warm, cold, warm.....
> 
> Today; warm & sloppy slushy. Tough conditions. :nonod:
> 
> ...


Still one of my favorite frames... Trail maker- where are you located? Im envious a of the trees!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

A crapity crap crap ride home last night in what looks like snow but is so much rain. I was pretty soaked when I got home.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

my chubby bike got the call today for a dirt road ride...

Dugway and Main Rd. by mbeganyi, on Flickr

45nrth Nicotine by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Yes, they do by mbeganyi, on Flickr

IMG_4050 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

7 mile lake. Knik Alaska


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

The Glen near Beachburg Ontario.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

Tunalic said:


>


Very pretty - where is this Georgia, Louisiana?


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

Alaskamatt - that is one fine panorama! Really makes you feel out in the middle of a vast space! Cool!


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice group ride yesterday.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

iCollector said:


> Very pretty - where is this Georgia, Louisiana?


Some trails on the east side of Tallahassee, FL (Lafayette Heritage) I've never seen so many massive live oaks. More LA looking on the other end with many cypress.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Rcksqrl said:


> Still one of my favorite frames... Trail maker- where are you located? Im envious a of the trees!


Binghamton, NY area. We got trees!


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## thomasrz120 (Aug 6, 2012)

From Denmark 
I tried a xc race on my fatbike this summer.
Here are just a few pictures


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

*New Hope, PA*


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

More cool dirt roads in South GA.


----------



## obxmush (Dec 4, 2014)

Kitty Hawk, NC a balmy 55 and sunny on 15 December 2014


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Got bored today so I tried my hand at "fat tires wrapping around stuff" pics....... It may just be worthy of its own thread over in Passion. :lol:


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

9 miles of SNOW!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Millstone Trails, Barre VT


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Peru Creek*

U never know who you'll run into


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice moose and bike!


----------



## dhabartrider11 (Nov 26, 2011)

You need to put your Yakima front loader to the 29" position or your going to loose your bike.


----------



## jedsled (Mar 27, 2014)

Testmule said:


> Believe me, lots of people have asked. It isn't as hard to make a carbon frame as people think. Shape the tubes from foam, wrap with carbon, soak with epoxy resin, vacuum bag, cut tube ends and encase a bottom bracket shell, and head tube shell and wrap the joint in a fixture.
> Takes at least thirty hours to build, and it ended around 3.5 lbs
> 
> There are lots of really nice carbon fat frames coming out now, they just aren't made in North America, which is another thing that bugs me, right after lawyers. Can I say that?https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif


you got mad skills bro!


----------



## JMiL954 (Nov 6, 2012)

No snow in Iowa still, in case you were wondering :bluefrown:


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

From yesterday, my On-One back up and running.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Icy ruts


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Had to get out of the rain so I went up to Willow for some alone time.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

NRS1FREAK said:


> I'd gladly look silly riding my fatbike on road than riding my roadie. Lol


silly in what way?.. has tires for road use.. brakes to stop you.. no rule saying you can only ride it in snow or sand or trails.. i ride my fatboy everyday on the road when i'm not on the trails.. 16miles.. didn't realized i looked silly doing that.. wait, you mean all the "thumbs up" i get and "nice bike" comment thrown my way when i hit the streets on my fatboy was all a joke?


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

Today, Ste-Julie, Qc


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

new8812 said:


> Today, Ste-Julie, Qc
> 
> View attachment 947313


That is perfect fatbike conditions, in my mind 

Can't wait for the snow to arrive here in Oslo


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

That's what your Youtube shows ;o)


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## NRS1FREAK (Aug 23, 2004)

av8or said:


> silly in what way?.. has tires for road use.. brakes to stop you.. no rule saying you can only ride it in snow or sand or trails.. i ride my fatboy everyday on the road when i'm not on the trails.. 16miles.. didn't realized i looked silly doing that.. wait, you mean all the "thumbs up" i get and "nice bike" comment thrown my way when i hit the streets on my fatboy was all a joke?


I get the feeling some people that don't have a clue laugh, I don't know. I think it was fine, just a bit slower than my roadie.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

NRS1FREAK said:


> I get the feeling some people that don't have a clue laugh, I don't know. I think it was fine, just a bit slower than my roadie.


slower than a roadie?.. that's a given.. more fun than a roadie?.. definitely.. i jump the curbs when riding on the roads here.. where the driveway meets the sidewalk, those are awesome jump pads.. i've had roadies tell me at stop lights that i am having way too much fun riding the fatty.. i live in san diego, and really no market for fatties here.. rare to find it in lbs.. even rarer to see it on the road.. but no one laughs when they see me ride.. when riding the beach here, occasionally someone brave enough will shout "you can't ride that here".. i politely respond to them otherwise, and be on my way.. sometimes, even purposely riding next to a lifeguard station after..


----------



## NRS1FREAK (Aug 23, 2004)

Hmm... Ok, cool. lol Well, I'll enjoy it in public on roads more then. Gonna have to with this damn rain. ugh.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

My Farley 8


----------



## Wildbird99 (Dec 7, 2014)

No snow on Long Island today, at nearly 50 degrees F, but there's always sand...


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Found some snowy cotton today!


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

new8812 said:


> That's what your Youtube shows ;o)


Yes, it was exactly the same conditions here last Christmas 

But when it comes, I'll be all over it


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Great shot. Has a timeless quality about it.



Velobike said:


> Icy ruts


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## McFlyMpls (Jan 10, 2008)

the-one1 said:


> View attachment 947553


Nice! I recognize that skyline and bridge. What fatbike is that?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

McFlyMpls said:


> Nice! I recognize that skyline and bridge. What fatbike is that?


Charge Cooker Maxi 1


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

*First Ride Today!!*

Just got my Boris X7 last week and was able to get out for my first ride today.


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

Good after work ride.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi, first post here on MTBR. After a year of prodding, I picked up my new Framed Mini-Sota 24" fatbike last week as my winter commuter. So far it's very much impressive off and on road.

Picking it up from the bike shop, ready to tow my commuter back home. We needed to do some seat of the pants hitch mods to get the trailer hooked up at the shop.









And a pic on my way home last night, with fenders v1.2. Slated to improve them soon. Old Man Mountain Phat Sherpa rack, plus a wreath and bow for the Solstice. Honestly the biggest problem with the bike (aside from not being tubeless ready) is that you can't fit a Kleen Kanteen in the bottle cage. Or, really, in the triangle at all.


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

Jayem said:


> From yesterday, my On-One back up and running.
> 
> View attachment 947245


What are you using on rim strips... some brand of 3M? I plan on doing that... TNX...


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

av8or said:


> silly in what way?.. has tires for road use.. brakes to stop you.. no rule saying you can only ride it in snow or sand or trails.. i ride my fatboy everyday on the road when i'm not on the trails.. 16miles.. didn't realized i looked silly doing that.. wait, you mean all the "thumbs up" i get and "nice bike" comment thrown my way when i hit the streets on my fatboy was all a joke?


And if you pick up a pair of VEE Rubber Speedsters, you'll have decent tires for the road as well! Those fat knobbiest are tough on pavement!


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Wow that looks beautiful I can't wait for the snow to hit here.


 (About Catamount Ski area in Williston VT)

Funny.. I grew up xc skiing on those same trails!!! in the 80's wishing I could ride on the trails.... after a ski race where my glasses froze to my face....I moved to San Diego.

Now I have a fat bike looking at pictures of people riding in the snow... the snow is always whiter...


----------



## ollllo (Nov 11, 2005)

Beautiful Day in GA!


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Oslo*

Oslo, Norway, today


----------



## ShreddinFatt53 (Dec 3, 2014)

Very nice pictures....


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

out locally


----------



## momikey (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking good pezd. Great shots!


----------



## SAM313 (Jul 11, 2011)

I tried finding that white sand everyone seems to be riding......... No such luck


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

SAM313 said:


> I tried finding that white sand everyone seems to be riding......... No such luck
> View attachment 948264


White sand sucks, Coral Pink Sand, under snow, is awesome.


----------



## NRS1FREAK (Aug 23, 2004)

My 1st ride yesterday with the new fork.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## bobdurden (Apr 24, 2013)

Playing in the mud...


----------



## EL Maroq (Dec 18, 2014)

Here some of my Mukluk
Beach Westenschouwen 









With customised rear rack/fender 









Spa Belgium









Upgrade of the bendout fork


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

The perfect amount of snow for singletrack here.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Post ride muddfest! Yeah the cleaner pack belongs to the 29er, my pack is got so slopped up it's in the washing machine right now.
If the pic show up wrong way blame Australia or Steve Jobs.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Snow last Saturday and mud today.


----------



## wrc2006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Today in SE PA -sorry for the pic problem. 1st post from phone.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Sven7 said:


> Hi, first post here on MTBR. After a year of prodding, I picked up my new Framed Mini-Sota 24" fatbike last week as my winter commuter. So far it's very much impressive off and on road.
> 
> Picking it up from the bike shop, ready to tow my commuter back home. We needed to do some seat of the pants hitch mods to get the trailer hooked up at the shop.
> 
> ...


What did you use for the fenders? Old skis?


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally got some snow back in the local hills............

Waha Snow Grinding by Doug Goodenough, on Flickr

Waha Snow Grinding by Doug Goodenough, on Flickr

Waha Snow Grinding by Doug Goodenough, on Flickr


----------



## Blueallah (Jun 16, 2005)

Evergreen, CO


----------



## obxmush (Dec 4, 2014)

My $6 fork bottle cages


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

WSUPolar said:


> Post ride muddfest! Yeah the cleaner pack belongs to the 29er, my pack is got so slopped up it's in the washing machine right now.
> If the pic show up wrong way blame Australia or Steve Jobs.


Here you go, I am not in Australia and don't use an Apple.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nice frozen ride in Maryland. 







First ride on the new rig


----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)

A little ice ride in WI on some DIY studs!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

skinny log over fun on the safety trail...


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

*S. Florida*

No snow yet.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

New 9:ZERO:7 aluminum frame - 197mm, through axles, in the new purple.

This just got built for me in Finland, it should ship to me by Xmas.


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

Fields become play grounds in the winter


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

schnee said:


> New 9:ZERO:7 aluminum frame - 197mm, through axles, in the new purple.
> 
> This just got built for me in Finland, it should ship to me by Xmas.


WOW, the purple looks great!


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)

Somewhere in Finland


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

All the snow melted around here. Gonna be a green christmas.


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

Snowed 3" last night and we had our family Christmas today; pics of fat snow riding to follow...


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

North Idaho exploring


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

flatfendershop racing down a dune.


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mine's the one on the log with the red grips and saddle. Great ride today! 21 riders and 10+ miles of pretty technical trail.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

St. Joseph Bay State Buffer Preserve, FL - Been meaning to ride this for a while and was sure glad I took my fat bike. Also was a good place to try out my new fenders.
Signs of plenty of critters and came up on a couple of them!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Those wild hogs would scare the crap outta me!!!


My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Got to ride in beach (man made) sand and lake bed mud for the first time today, so much freaking fun!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Robg68 said:


> Those wild hogs would scare the crap outta me!!!


I've seen plenty of tracks but this was the 1st time I ever saw any in the wild. I just stop and they turn and checked me out for a few seconds and then took off!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Shot of my Echo by a waterfall on a group ride today in the Marin Headlands.


----------



## fletchog (May 11, 2009)

Sunday fun day beach ride


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

first ride on the blackborow


----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

First offroad ride on the ICT.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Catamount so smooth. Way nicer than other local trails shared by hikers post hole tracks


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

@not2shabby, the fenders are coroplast with bent steel rod inside. The back one is a bit bouncy but has no stays to get caught. They're durable and they do their job.

No snow in Detroit still, but the mini-sota is actually a decent tow rig.










Also got out on a sand bar on the red run a few days ago. Needed to air down. Still fun










Working on a chain guard to keep my pants clean. No good showing up to work with a grease stain. I'm modifying a steel guard from an AMF Caravan.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

from The Culver's Frozen Custer FatBike Race - Saturday Dec 20th @ Fort Custer Recreation Area









:thumbsup:


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice! I like the bow on the end of the back fender.


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

hans2vt said:


> Catamount so smooth. Way nicer than other local trails shared by hikers post hole tracks
> View attachment 949268


Just there yesterday myself. Great conditions.
This is right around the corner from your pic.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

My brother lost rear traction in the middle of this ~500 foot climb on an icy road. Little did I know he had a camera out to capture my callous indifference to his plight.

SAM_0020

Here's one of him riding through an area that was destroyed by wildfires in 2006(?)

DSCN0448


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Har;

That was a good chuckle! What would a ride be without dear friends along to take full advantage of your misfortunes?


----------



## wrc2006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Some more photos from SE PA. Lake Nockamixon this time. Hope they are oriented correctly...
Having a blast despite no snow.


----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)

Asaph, PA


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Great conditions this past weekend. Big meltdown in progress now. :sad:


----------



## Speed King (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all my fellow Fatbikers


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

out riding wednesday... near bolton ontario...


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Norway - Rjukan/Vemork*

Did a run on historic ground this Christmas. Did part of the trail that the saboteurs used when attacking the factory at Vemork/Rjukan, where the nazis produced heavy water during world war 2. A nice day for fatbiking


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

We had really long and dark autumn here this year, so now proper winter seems like heaven. Today did one and half hour ride as couldn't stay out more as my toes got cold at the chilly -14deg weather. Have better winter riding boots from 45NRTH at the post office waiting for pickup I hope, so won't have similar issue anymore soon..


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

We had really long and dark autumn here this year, so now proper winter seems like heaven. Today did one and half hour ride as couldn't stay out more as my toes got cold at the chilly -14deg weather. Have better winter riding boots from 45NRTH at the post office waiting for pickup I hope, so won't have similar issue soon..


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Jr.m- great picts, Thanks for sharing!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)

Christmas day ride.


----------



## virtu (Mar 9, 2008)

Christmas day ride. x2


----------



## a-o (Oct 24, 2011)

It has been great winter weather here in Finland. Day time is quite short (4-5hours).



















#fatbikesfi


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

*Daily fatbike pic's*

Sorry no snow in south eastern Michigan.


----------



## Kelly Maszk (Dec 6, 2005)

This is from the first week of December. No snow on my trails now...


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Norway - Rjukan*

Boxing day in Norway - Rjukan

Took the old gondala up. Downhill with 21 turns/switchbacks going down - quite fun


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Nobody's home.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Been too long since I'd ridden here:


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

No snow at the fort. Southern Michigan.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Photo Credit: First Track Productions


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

"Did a run on historic ground this Christmas. Did part of the trail that the saboteurs used when attacking the factory at Vemork/Rjukan, where the nazis produced heavy water during world war 2. A nice day for fatbiking "

View attachment 949919


Nice shot. Is that the factory? I read somewhere that the Nazis were much further along in making nukes than the history books give them credit for. Something about the U.S. only having enough fissionable material for the test in New Mexico and some evidence that the bombs dropped on Japan were actually the German super weapons that Hitler was going on about. Who knows.
I know the WWII Norwegian SF team are still on my (shrinking) list of heroes.


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

Only slight traces of snow in Harrison, MI.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Snezka - new part of Around The Czech Republic ride. *

Finally there is enough SNOW to take my snowbike out for a short ride to the highest mountain of Czech Republic - Snezka.









On the top:








And some webcam + weather info: mur | 2014-12-26-SNOW-Pec - rajce.net
http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2872648-2014-12-26-snezka-kolem-cr/

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2790677-kolem-cr/


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Suwannee River


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

Saw said:


> "Did a run on historic ground this Christmas. Did part of the trail that the saboteurs used when attacking the factory at Vemork/Rjukan, where the nazis produced heavy water during world war 2. A nice day for fatbiking "
> 
> View attachment 949919
> 
> ...


Thanks 

The building in the shot, is actually the hydro power plant. The factory producing heavy water was in front of the hydro power plant. It was demolished after the war.

The saboteurs did actually very little damage to the heavy water production. But there was some delay. The nazis succeeded in making enough heavy water, and tried to transport it to Germany. But the saboteurs sank the boat transporting it. But how close they where, we will, luckily, never know


----------



## Parus Cristatus (Mar 13, 2013)

I think there is a movie about this story "the heroes of telemark"...


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Today my first snow-ride ever on a bicycle.... Where I life it don't snow a lot....


----------



## Steve Hamlin (Dec 23, 2014)

*Yesterday's Ride*


----------



## Nocando10 (Mar 25, 2007)

Not your normal northeast Christmas pic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbird99 (Dec 7, 2014)

Today was the first time I took the fatty into the woods and on some abandoned RR tracks. The bike handled everything real well. I'd like to try my 26er on the tracks to see the difference. I didn't go all the way down the line, since my wife was frustrated by not being able to ride them well and I didn't want her to have to walk along the tracks for 20 minutes to find me. Next time...

BTW, the tracks were a total surprise. I didn't see them mentioned anywhere when I was researching the trails at Edgewood Preserve.

Edgewood Oak Brush Plains Preserve - NYS Dept. of Environmental Conservation


----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

@Tunalic or @Steve Hamlin : where can i get some orange rim tape like that?


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

4" of fresh stuff to cover up the mud.


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

Still no snow


----------



## Kawidan (Sep 13, 2010)

Out for a family Fat Bike ride


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*7 years old and fat*









1st off-driveway ride on the new Twenty2 Bully XS. I swapped out the 24" wheels for 26" and Bud/Floater, he gave it 2 grippy thumbs up. We got a few miles and tested some fun descents. I think he's hooked.


----------



## moxnix (Nov 19, 2011)

Stockli Boy said:


> View attachment 950553
> 
> 
> 1st off-driveway ride on the new Twenty2 Bully XS. I swapped out the 24" wheels for 26" and Bud/Floater, he gave it 2 grippy thumbs up. We got a few miles and tested some fun descents. I think he's hooked.


Love this pic! Rock on little dude.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

syl3 said:


> @Tunalic or @Steve Hamlin : where can i get some orange rim tape like that?


It's just regular brand orange Duck Tape you can purchase at Wal-Mart or Home Depot.


----------



## High5 (Jul 13, 2011)

White Christmas


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

Ahmavaara, Isosyöte, Finland, -20C


----------



## Parus Cristatus (Mar 13, 2013)

First snow this season...


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

This morning -26C , out we go.
Finland, top of Isosyöte.
Fatbike pics at Instagram


----------



## VTPossum (Nov 20, 2008)

great photo 'ski


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Last page is killin' it


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

well somebody has to follow that last pic. Winter finally arrived in Idaho 

Waha Snow Ride by Doug Goodenough, on Flickr


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

SkiSoini said:


> This morning -26C , out we go.
> Finland, top of Isosyöte.
> View attachment 950661


Gorgeous!


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

My wife's commuter...


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

SkiSoini said:


> This morning -26C , out we go.
> Finland, top of Isosyöte.
> View attachment 950661


Awesome!


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Snowy ride in Villach, Austria
more pics -
Instagram


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

this morning, 9 degrees, about 4" of fresh powder


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Wildbird99 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Last Ride Of My Vacation*

At Montauk Point -- the far eastern point of Long Island, New York.

Since my historical specialty is lighthouses of the region, I have to point out that the Montauk Point Lighthouse is the fourth-oldest operating lighthouse in the US. It has been in service since 1797.


----------



## 2whl-hoop (May 8, 2011)

Got a couple rides in this weekend exploring forest roads/atv trails, and an atv gravel pit play area. First time out on the new Marge Lite rims and carbon Makwa fork. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

-Joe


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

I had a new experience today, I got to follow someone else's fat tracks. Thank Tiger & Topher.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

From yesterday's ride
View attachment 950929


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)

You can ride all the way to the top of Snezka ? That's a 6000 footer if my memory serves me right.



Murphy1976 said:


> Finally there is enough SNOW to take my snowbike out for a short ride to the highest mountain of Czech Republic - Snezka.
> 
> View attachment 950425
> 
> ...


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

maineCommuter said:


> You can ride all the way to the top of Snezka ? That's a 6000 footer if my memory serves me right.


5,259 ft

From Polish side yes, but it's really hard on that pavement, if you do not have at least 4" tires or 4" full suspension. (Jubilejni way = the way of Czech-Polish friendship).
But I'm folowing Czech border from inside, so I had to push last 200 high meters along the "chains".


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

Still no snow here in Northern IL


----------



## twentyniner29 (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice work!



Murphy1976 said:


> 5,259 ft
> 
> From Polish side yes, but it's really hard on that pavement, if you do not have at least 4" tires or 4" full suspension. (Jubilejni way = the way of Czech-Polish friendship).
> But I'm folowing Czech border from inside, so I had to push last 200 high meters along the "chains".


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

Yesterday did two and half hour ride at the Oulu shoreline and seaside. The weather was bit chilly at -20C. At the forest trails not an issue but at the sea even the minor wind feels pretty bad and thus I had to shorten my ride there from the plans. Still had time to visit at the old Patela bay area to see the old wrecks and then rode back home and found one totally new trail to me! This does not happen very often these days so close to home, so hooray!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing the ride


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Askar (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

maineCommuter said:


> Nice work!


ThanX.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

-Joe


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice Joe........


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

What a great weather in Finland Oulu...


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

My Fiancee's Boris with Pink Floaters on Park Point in Duluth, MN on the shore of Lake Superior.


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

No snow anymore anywhere but in the woods where the trails are still awesome.


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Norway - Blefjell*

There is a small "peak" in the backyard by our cabin. Nice view from the top, and good riding conditions.


----------



## Wildbird99 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Last Sunset of 2014 at Fire Island*

The 1858 Fire Island Lighthouse (there was a view like this in Men In Black -- the second one, I think). They used this lighthouse as a post office. Yes, odd choice of a building.







Along the beach on the Great South Bay side of the island (the Atlantic ocean is on the other side. The 1964 Robert Moses Bridge is behind me.







Hanging out on the stone pier upon which the lighthouse is built.








Tomorrow we're riding by the Cedar Island Lighthouse in East Hampton.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

The temperature was around 10° F, the wind was gusting to 20 mph. There was 3 to 4" of fresh snow, on top of 2 to 3" from last week. I was engulfed in layers and Bud and Lou were comfy at 3.5 psi. Still, I was a dumba$$, it was -frikin cold (for me, I could have driven another 25 minutes and been 30° warmer with no snow). But I wasn't the biggest dumba$$ out there.










Those are bare legs on the guy on the right. Cross bike on the right. They only rode a 1/4 of a mile at the most. If you are one of these nut cases, I apologize for calling you a dumba$$.

Even Santa was cold.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Last ride of 2014.

Exceptionally warm weather for here. Should be cold but it's been around 5ºC to 10ºC. Where's the snow, the ice, the howling winds, the tree blocked trails? May as well be spring.



I'm sure in a few days time, once we have been lulled into venturing out without our layers, winter will come hammering in again.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Great moments in time, everyone;

Thanks VB. You remain, as always, _The Man._


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

Two days around biathlon stadium Eduard in Krusne hory. Just relaxing on bike









(and taking pictures of frame bag and handlebar bag prototypes).

mur | 2014-12-30-Eduard - rajce.net


----------



## gaper80 (Apr 3, 2013)

DeuceWheeler said:


> My Fiancee's Boris with Pink Floaters on Park Point in Duluth, MN on the shore of Lake Superior.
> 
> View attachment 951330


How tall is she? My wife is 5'2" and I was hoping one of these will fit her.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Wish they made them
In blue.....


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

DeuceWheeler said:


> My Fiancee's Boris with Pink Floaters on Park Point in Duluth, MN on the shore of Lake Superior.
> 
> View attachment 951330


Is that a 15" Boris, and if so, any chance I could persuade you to let my wife do a stand over to see if she'll fit? My bike is in Tacoma and I'm in Kenwood (Duluth).


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy new year!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

great day for a ride.

View attachment 951936
View attachment 951937


----------



## Wildbird99 (Dec 7, 2014)

25 degrees F and windy on the first day of 2015 here. Had a great ride, though. At Cedar Point County Park in East Hampton, NY.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Saxon Hill VT New Year's Eve. After thaw everything refrozen.


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

GPRA. Trails were in great shape.


----------



## michel77 (Apr 9, 2012)

Happy New Year!! Great day for a quick ride


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

Little New Years ride through Ute Valley Park.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Sun came out today after was seems like months of clouds


----------



## Charlie Cheswick (Apr 16, 2009)

*Perfect day*

Shoreline 
Ft Collins, Colorado


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

East side of S. Platte river, N. of Denver. 34 degrees.

JM


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

The Mayor


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

First ride on the fat, 16f when i left home. I really need a bluto fork, my bones are getting old and brital


----------



## SAM313 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Moab*

Okay, so it's not Alaska or Minnesota but this is the best we could do in the high desert.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

still no snow yet !


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

Freak couple inches of snow just as I got off work and for a bonus ran into a good friend on his brand new Fatboy. Good times!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

Roaring fork valley, first ride back from the Sonoran desert. And my buddy is still smiling!


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

So when you clic on images hosted by Photobucket, it takes you to the site???DNK.

I want to go back to the same trail today to hold the camera higher and capture the mountains in the background. 30's today, FIFTY tomorrow!

Crashtestdum; That looks like a wash we hiked west of Boulder, CO? 
(it would have snow now).

Please include where these awesome images are from???

THANKS
JM


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

crashtestdummy said:


>


The wife says it was Redrocks canyon (west of) that looks like that?

JM


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Meanwhile in Finland


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

My photo was taken in Bone Wash, north of St George UT.


----------



## momikey (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

vmaxx4 said:


>


Nice ride!!!! How do you like those bar mitts??? I've been looking on line today and have read good reviews.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

A couple from earlier and a few from a week or so ago:


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

On the Oregon trail route outside Boise Idaho. Nice day!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Robg68 said:


> Nice ride!!!! How do you like those bar mitts??? I've been looking on line today and have read good reviews.
> 
> My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


Thanks. 
Bar Mitts work great at blocking the wind, keeping your hands a lot warmer. I usually don't connect the little internal strap that loops around the end of the grip. This lets the bar Mitt sit a lot lower, letting me get my hands out faster if needed. If your hands have been getting cold during your ride, you won't regret the purchase.


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

Afew more images.



Some crazy folk swimming in the frozen falls at the side of the trials. Made me feel a lot less hardcore 



Smores for my birthday on the trail side communal fire pit.



I'm loving the new tires.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

vmaxx4 said:


> Thanks.
> Bar Mitts work great at blocking the wind, keeping your hands a lot warmer. I usually don't connect the little internal strap that loops around the end of the grip. This lets the bar Mitt sit a lot lower, letting me get my hands out faster if needed. If your hands have been getting cold during your ride, you won't regret the purchase.


Cool, thank you.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

BlackPenquinn said:


> Afew more images.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow hard core indeed! Can you say shrinkage!!!


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

1st snow ride on the blackborow


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

First tracks yesterday...


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Bumpyride said:


> Is that a 15" Boris, and if so, any chance I could persuade you to let my wife do a stand over to see if she'll fit? My bike is in Tacoma and I'm in Kenwood (Duluth).


That is a 17'' but I ride a 15'' Boris. Message me and we can meet up for sure.



gaper80 said:


> How tall is she? My wife is 5'2" and I was hoping one of these will fit her.


She is 5'9 and I am 5'8 (I ride a 15'' but could easily ride a 17''). 
I can ride it no problem, it might be too tall for a 5'2''


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

There is a singletrack trail system that I have been putting tons of volunteer hours into maintaining and building new trail, along with a couple other guys. We brought a group out there for a fatbike ride this past weekend and we all had an awesome time.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Stormwalker said:


> There is a singletrack trail system that I have been putting tons of volunteer hours into maintaining and building new trail, along with a couple other guys.


Way to Rep, Brutha;

Build on!


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

-7.6 F today according to the thermometer.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Spent a few days riding in Moab. It was awesome.

































































-Joe


----------



## McFlyMpls (Jan 10, 2008)

Stormwalker said:


> There is a singletrack trail system that I have been putting tons of volunteer hours into maintaining and building new trail, along with a couple other guys. We brought a group out there for a fatbike ride this past weekend and we all had an awesome time.


I will have to come up there and check it out sometime soon.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

xjoex said:


> Spent a few days riding in Moab. It was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dream riding area! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome pix, folks!

I skimmed though this whole thread. It is very interesting to only see Pugs and Fatbacks with Endos and BFLs on the first umpteen pages (4 yrs. ago), then slowly you begin to see more frames, tires,... a Bluto...
Very cool progression!

-F


----------



## Hunyak (Dec 20, 2014)

Maiden Voyage on my new Muk


----------



## Johanneson (May 24, 2012)

Good morning, ride today.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Brisk ride this morning.


8 Degrees Waker Upper Ride by bundokbiker, on Flickr


8 Degrees Waker Upper Ride by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

another cold day in upstate NY. another good day to ride. this was on an old railroad track.

View attachment 953956


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Built my O'beast up for the missus, she has a bit of a sore butt but she had a good ride.


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

[SUB][/SUB]


ozzybmx said:


> Built my O'beast up for the missus, she has a bit of a sore butt but she had a good ride.


Nice job on the picture! :thumbsup:


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

ozzybmx said:


> she has a bit of a sore butt but she had a good ride.


Must restrain self from making inappropriate comment....restrain....retrain!!

Great pic.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> Must restrain self from making inappropriate comment....restrain....retrain!!


just as well I got one in before we went for a ride jonno


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

ozzybmx said:


> built my o'beast up for the missus, she has a bit of a sore butt but she had a good ride.


wow!


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

surlybugger said:


> wow!


I can still see the picture.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

Loving the green on one floaters.


----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

dirtdawg21892 said:


> View attachment 954151
> View attachment 954152
> 
> Loving the green on one floaters.


Nice, I'd name it "The Hulk"


----------



## Parus Cristatus (Mar 13, 2013)

@crashtestdummy : Magnificient, I would like to ride there one day...


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Bike for ogres.*



dirtdawg21892 said:


> View attachment 954151
> View attachment 954152
> 
> Loving the green on one floaters.


Don't your friends call you Shrek?


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Rockhead66 (Nov 13, 2014)

*A balmy -8c compared to a breezy -12c*









Durham Forest Big Butter


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

MiniTrail said:


> greenway ain't awful but the lehigh has 2 features. straight and flat


close, Lehigh Valley, but yeah. it's ok for just grinding out a few hours of riding when i don't have a better, more interesting, place to ride.


----------



## Shepherd Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

Summit park utah.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Finally.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Hot.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

ozzybmx said:


> just as well I got one in before we went for a ride jonno


sounds like a perfect day to me!


----------



## rczarnecki (Aug 18, 2009)

*Nice Day "Dec 31st' in Golden Colorado for a Ride*


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

Went to the same spot, (53 degrees today) to try and capture the mountain range.

The haze, (green smog) is hiding it.

JM


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

rczarnecki said:


> View attachment 954515


Big difference between Golden and Denver today.
I should have went to Golden!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

12 degree ride in Maryland today. It was actually a sunny day today. Nice day for a ride.


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Rcksqrl said:


> Sent from magic wish granting phone


I'm thinking the skiers are not going to like those divots much.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Perfect New England day.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

OCDKV said:


> View attachment 954541


Nice shot of The Mayor. How are the Blutos working in the cold?


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

300 pages
7500 posts
1,127,000+ views

I love this thread!

(Fat Bikes is the forum with the most viewing. _693 viewing earlier this evening._ )


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

rczarnecki said:


> View attachment 954515


Sick bike


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Captain_America1976 said:


> View attachment 954528
> 
> 
> 12 degree ride in Maryland today. It was actually a sunny day today. Nice day for a ride.


Were you at Avalon? I was there with a bunch of friends. If you saw a blue smurf-looking fatty on a fatty, that was me 

I love "Drugs".



Lil Log Drop on Drugs by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

My Farley is a blast to ride!!!









My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

No snow here yet, but at least it was cold enough to freeze the puddles. Doesn't matter, still had lots of fun.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Need to add a bit of summer to all the snow shots
Swim after a ride


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

Windy weird Snow with -18C but still all worth it


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Getting ready for the start of a CX race amongst the various carbon CX bikes and energy gels  Hoping for some good mucky photos from during the race...


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

I continue to be impressed by the content posted here, some really great photography and some photos that just want to make you go out and ride.

Thanks to all.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^Agreed

No snow here, but 40 degrees, clear blue skies, and very little wind yesterday. Life is good :thumbsup:


----------



## andy b. (Sep 7, 2010)

Heading up an old washout. I was running about 3 psi and was unstoppable. :lol:


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

rex615 said:


> I continue to be impressed by the content posted here, some really great photography and some photos that just want to make you go out and ride.
> 
> Thanks to all.


Agreed. I love getting update notifications from this thread.

Always makes me wanna ride my fatty.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Utah Sunrise.*









Midpoint of a 22 mile route.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Optiflow said:


> by Optiflow, on Flickr


Cool Pic.


----------



## Wildbird99 (Dec 7, 2014)

Had a great ride today on a trail I've never ridden before: Hidden Pond Park (AKA Glacier 8). This trail is a few years old and was created by the local mountain bike group (C.L.I.M.B.). The thin layer of snow over the leaves made for a sometimes-tricky ride. I'd imagine it would have been trickier on skinny tires.


----------



## Goos (Dec 30, 2014)

My first post! Just got my fat bike a couple weeks ago and figured I'd share a photo of it.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Bucksaw & Boris


----------



## SAM313 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Another dry day in the desert........*


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Got 9 miles in today at Chestnut Ridge. 34 degrees and running 6-7, frt-rear, and it was a struggle finding traction if I veered of the packed snow. Almost crashed a few times and spun the rear climbing. Had to push more today than I remember ever doing. Probably should have dropped to 3 or 4...


----------



## mike180 (Jan 16, 2012)

full on winter in central nh.nothing like pedaling both uphill and downhill


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Enjoying the little bit of snow we currently have.










Location: 47.144733, 7.088055


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

rex615 said:


> I continue to be impressed by the content posted here, some really great photography and some photos that just want to make you go out and ride.
> 
> Thanks to all.


I totally agree - love to see all the pictures from around the world 

If I could have one wish - it would be that everyone stated where the pictures are taken


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

Snowy, Technical Singletrack at the Gladwin Rec Center.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

Blackborow and ICT out for 9 miles of trails near Rockford,IL


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

A little air time documented.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Great pictures folks!!

Nothing but Rain and Gale force winds here...... wish we could get some nice cold and snow, even for just a couple of days!


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Jisch said:


> A little air time documented.


Nothing like a squirrel chasing you to drive you do the unthinkable. 
At least you lost him at the dropoff.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

It's worse, that was a MOUSE! EEK.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

First snow ride of the year, Highland Mi.


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Jisch said:


> It's worse, that was a MOUSE! EEK.


Embarrassing how slow our fat bikes can be...


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

Crankin' hard and still smiling


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

a little fun from yesterday...


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Taken by my friend this past weekend. His is the orange 907 and mine's the blue Farley.


----------



## sven98 (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Drevil said:


> Were you at Avalon? I was there with a bunch of friends. If you saw a blue smurf-looking fatty on a fatty, that was me
> 
> I love "Drugs".
> 
> ...


I was on Upper Rock Creek. I was short on time, and I can ride there from home. Drugs must have been happening on Sturday. I saw pictures of other friends hitting the same jump. Between the ti bike and your unique fashion sense you are usually easy to spot on the trails


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pando fat bike race 1/11/2015*

great day to be out racing..

















:thumbsup:


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Beautiful day for it.


----------



## Goos (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Evening Ride*

A few shots from my ride last evening. Perfect condictions 

Norway - Oslo - Bygdøy Peninsula


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

tmbrown said:


> First snow ride of the year, Highland Mi.


Nice! There's some tough loops in that Highland track. Any difficulty following/finding the trail in the snow? Which loops did you do?


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

My wife loves Highland.

Of the 5 or so times I rode there, had three breakdowns/flats.
Had to walk out twice and once from the "C" loop. (furthest out)

Highland is my "unlucky" trail'

Pontiac Lake Rec area was only 6 mi. from my door.
Has to be one of the best trails in the country!

Glad my wife got transferred to Denver. She wanted to retire in Florida???

JM


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Well....

Just waiting for it. tick, tick, tick...

You're a brave man, Goos.

------------------------------------------------------
And... the dog really wants a crack at those fat tires.


----------



## mtb_fun (Sep 19, 2014)

On a nice afternoon ride a couple of weeks ago outside Rico, Colorado. The going was getting pretty hard, I got to the end of where the road had been traveled and it was getting steep. There was about 6" of fresh snow on top of an existing base. Still had a lot of fun, especially when I started going back down.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

> Nice! There's some tough loops in that Highland track. Any difficulty following/finding the trail in the snow? Which loops did you do?


I followed two other fat bikes tracks on A-loop to the B cutoff, that's where they turned, I continued to the B-C intersection, it was getting late so I took the roads back from there.



> JohnnyMagic
> 
> My wife loves Highland.
> 
> ...


Highland will test man and bike&#8230; It's probably not the most Fatbike friendly place in the snow with all the climbs and tight turns.

I had pinch flat at the start of C-loop this year without a spare tube. I had to carry my bike out on my back using my camelback as a support balancing point from C-loop.


----------



## wrc2006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Since nobody else has dropped the bomb on him, I will. 
Goos, you will likely want to remove the kick stand, at a minimum, from your bike before you ride it on anything but the most tame trail. Also, if the intention of the bike is trail riding, most people here would recommend you remove the wheel reflectors. 
The kick stand will end up extending on you once you hit a rock, root or other trail feature hard enough, which may or may not result in a crash. The reflectors will end up falling off and littering your trails somewhere. Same thing with the reflectors on the pedals. Your first upgrade should be a set of metal pedals that won't break on you and leave you riding a spindle, or nub of spindle, or pushing your bike home. I've seen all of the above (and worse) happen to friends getting into mountain biking. 
Welcome to MTBR (and to mountain biking, if it's new to you)! Just remember the most important thing about this sport - it's all about having fun.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Took my new build out for a ride. The snow has started again.


----------



## wrc2006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Velobike, what sort of pogies/bar mitts are those? I dig the hi-vis green, especially for the rides that start at the front door instead of in the car...


----------



## Eurofatty (Jan 13, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/johnnybatt...7643534684629/719151604867154/?type=1&theater


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Eurofatty said:


> View attachment 955242
> https://www.facebook.com/johnnybatt...7643534684629/719151604867154/?type=1&theater


Cool.


----------



## Eurofatty (Jan 13, 2015)

thx lol its hilarious when i wear it outside theyve got a second one too, check out the link below the pic


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Geez VB;

Where's the mondo mud control devices? How are we to really know it is you?


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Crunchy trails today. Would have definitely benefited from having studded tires in some sections.
IMG_4372 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr
IMG_4376 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

TrailMaker said:


> Geez VB;
> 
> Where's the mondo mud control devices? How are we to really know it is you?


Don't worry, that is being attended to. It wouldn't do to travel incognito. 

Rear done.



Front at cogitating and scratching head stage. (Absolutely no mounts on front fork)


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

First ride, last weekend!


----------



## Rolling In Peace (Jul 20, 2012)

*Reeb*

I need to take everything down the road to Reeb to have the Clown Shoes laced and the Donkadonk assembled. Hopefully soon!!


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Donk!


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

Finally plenty of snow. Groomed my own trails with the tractor. Just rode in its tracks. A little bumpy but fun.


----------



## andy b. (Sep 7, 2010)

autosmith said:


> View attachment 955660
> 
> 
> Finally plenty of snow. Groomed my own trails with the tractor. Just rode in its tracks. A little bumpy but fun.


That's a great idea! I bet a lawn roller pulled behind the tractor would really make some nice trails.


----------



## rda (Jan 8, 2014)

this is what i use behind my quad. it's a piece of telephone pole. i put lag bolts in it to help give it traction to keep rolling.


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

Finally upgraded from my old pugsley, and built a new bike! 3rd ride on it last night. Love it.


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Fatty Got New Colored Shoes!!*

Just left the bike shop after having my Fatty fitted with new colored shoes from Planet X. Made a video about it too.


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

Stormwalker said:


> Finally upgraded from my old pugsley, and built a new bike! 3rd ride on it last night. Love it.


She's a real bute Clark!


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*what a day*

great conditions


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

Almost everytime it is a surprise


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I am guessing there is a story behind that pict....
And I want to know what it is!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

SkiSoini said:


> View attachment 956035


Strange place to stop and do routine maintenance.

Love the pic, by the way.


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks , cheers ! 

Yes, faking the "Winter Bike to work" -day , even I don´t have a job  so I went out to groom the trails, even with some heavy snowfall coming down, and I jumped from the road to this trail I assumed is hard which wasn´t, so well anyway, soft landing and happy snowy face 

Then later I met more upright scenery


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

wrc2006 said:


> Velobike, what sort of pogies/bar mitts are those? I dig the hi-vis green, especially for the rides that start at the front door instead of in the car...


It's funny because about 99% of my winter riding is done from the front door, yet maybe 50% of my summer riding is done that way.

No pic of it but we ride a creek here every once in a while and did about 10 total miles before my front tire went through (only 6 or so inches deep), however in that happening I put my left foot down which went through and got water inside the boot. I was booking it back to safety.

If anyone has read Be Brave, Be Strong by Jill Homer I thought of that same experience as she did during the Iditarod.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

Velobike said:


> Don't worry, that is being attended to. It wouldn't do to travel incognito.
> 
> Rear done.


What is the reason you prefer seat post over rack mounts to attach front part of your rear white monster? I guess it will be more stable (two points of joint versus only one).


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Saratoga Gap, SF Bay Area, CA.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Couch potato


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Fat907 (Jun 29, 2014)

Velobike said:


> Took my new build out for a ride. The snow has started


Does anybody else see an elephant in the bushes or is it the beer talking.....lol


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Colchester vermont. View of NY Adirondacks across lake Champlain

My friends Farley. I was at work when he emailed me this! Wish I was there.


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Great pictures and bikes, finally decided to join mtbr community.

Hire couple of pics from my morning ride in south Finland.






















Shortly specs Last year carbon Beardgrease, some enve parts, hed on salsa hubs, self-studded Dillinger's total weight is awful 10.5 kg. Thinking to get some kenda juggernaut pro for summer,


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

^^^Some sweet colors up there, François.

Some nice ice dams in the river. Too sketchy to ride, though:


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

North Table Mountain Park, Boulder.

NOT the best weapon for 2000+ feet of climbing today.
Used the heck out of the granny gear though.

JM


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Had to try to clear the tables in the wet snow:


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

Oulu Beach Nallikari, Finland.


----------



## Rockhead66 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Birthday Ride*


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

*Slushy morning on the poto*







:thumbsup:


----------



## andy b. (Sep 7, 2010)

SkiSoini said:


> View attachment 956498
> 
> 
> Oulu Beach Nallikari, Finland.


Nice pic. The funny thing is, this is not what I normally think of when someone mentions the beach. :lol:


----------



## dcrna1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Very nice bike! Are the Salsa hubs compatible with both QR and Thru Axle?


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

My new 907/Rohloff


----------



## dvo1 (May 28, 2006)

:nono: :skep:


----------



## LBIkid (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm always inspired by the pics in this thread and can finally contribute! I snapped this during the shakedown ride of my new-to-me 616 fatbike frameset setup with Northpaw 29+ wheels and Knards. Simply an awesome first ride!


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Around the republic - next short piece.*

Around the republic - next short piece.
Now I know, what does it mean to push the bike during ITI for many days. I had to do this for cca 3 km traversing 30 degrees hillside with just narrow track from boots. It took me 2 hours and I'm almost sick after this "ride". This was the most comfortable spot of these 3 km:









http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2887895-2015-01-18-snow-pomezky/

















































mur | 2015-01-18-SNOW-Pomezky ? rajce.net

Now I admire even more these guys who did ITI 2012. Hats off boys!
Pavel Richtr » Iditarod Trail Invitational 2012 ? start / Susitna
Pavel Richtr » Iditarod Trail Invitational 2012 ? Susitna / CP2


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

Went splorin' in metro detroit yesterday. This pic is just after I "portaged" the McInerney Drain. That is the collapsed ruin of a bridge abutment. I ended up crossing the river once more later in the day (both times, VERY carefully as I was unsure of ice condition). The woods ended up getting too thick to ride through, but it was fun for about a mile.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Rockhead;

3" of powder late last week, then light rain the same day, then cold since then = 3" of soft crust. Yesterday was 25*. Today is pushing near 40 by the time its done. Got out before it turned to slush = traction by boatload! Just starting to get slidy. If I had really been _riding_, I could have been in my t-shirt. Wish I hadn't gotten so fat and out of shape already!
:madman:










No trail required.




























Still no trail required.










Stick my front wheel in there? Not me!










A smidgen of color in Winter.










I might get to a trail.. eventually.


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

Jr fatbiking...


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Trailmaker and I rode in the same conditions but in different parks. I too was a bit overdressed for today's 40 degree temps. Yesterday morning it was right around 0, so 40 felt great. Traction was awesome, unless riding off-camber or walking - I totally failed at walking today. I tested out a little kicker I like to launch off - super fun in the snow. My tires had no trouble finding grip on logs and roots. The previous week's frigid temps created lots of ice in the river, which was starting to jam up today. I spied a kite in a tree that hadn't been there on my previous ride - hopefully it wasn't some kid's Christmas present.


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

Good day for the beach


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Colorado fatbiking can be brutal*

Not here, not today, but I'm pretty sure it can be brutal. Probably. Maybe. Somewhere, perhaps. My 7-year-old said it was just fine.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome day in the Swiss Jura.


----------



## quelocotony (Dec 3, 2006)

*Fat Winter Sunrise in AZ*

The best thing about cycling is that every now and then you get to enjoy an amazing sunset or sunrise. And it don't get much better when you're on a Fat Bike.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Shamus

That's a remarkable picture, and the bike looks like it just belongs there. 

Tim


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Allen Brook frozen over in Williston, VT


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Surfed both snow and granite this weekend



















First Track Productions shots


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

dcrna1 said:


> Very nice bike! Are the Salsa hubs compatible with both QR and Thru Axle?


Yes, they are compatible with both QR and Thru Axle
I am using this wheel set 
https://www.benscycle.com/p-4759-hed-big-deal-salsa-carbon-fat-bike-wheelset-xd-driver.aspx
There was nice discount for new costumers so I it was a nice deal


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm always jealous of the landscape's in the photo's everyone posts here! really great pics. here's a couple from today.

View attachment 956867
View attachment 956865
View attachment 956866


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I was doing a solo in a 24 hour race last weekend, and I thought you guys would appreciate a look at our scenery.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

collideous said:


>


What an interesting photo! Looks like a scene out of a science fiction movie 
What is that structure?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

clearly it is a cylindrical water tower surrounded by scaffolding with satellite dishes attached and topped with a multi-colored light house. really? you couldn't figure that out on your own?


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

How about a link to video of my favorite trail in Steamboat Springs, Emerald Mt, Blair Witch Trail from the quarry.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

*Little snowhara*

While cruising one of my local trails with my Rocky Mountain Blizzard, I came up on this hidden gem that needed no polishing...just cleaning with a fatbike. Left overs from a lot of wind and snow we had a few weeks ago. Frozen and totally ride-able.

















urmb


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Fat Bike And Ice Flows*

Riding my Fatty at the top of NYC's Manhattan Island where the Harlem River meets the Hudson River, watching the Ice Flows and freezing my fingertips off trying to take a pic.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

So yeah... That was fun!

Maiden Voyage!


----------



## adw31 (Feb 16, 2014)

LBIkid said:


> I'm always inspired by the pics in this thread and can finally contribute! I snapped this during the shakedown ride of my new-to-me 616 fatbike frameset setup with Northpaw 29+ wheels and Knards. Simply an awesome first ride!


How well do the 29+ wheels fit, like the frame so far?


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

*Kicking my own butt*

Had to climb Heart Attack Hill on my Borris (1x10) at Stinky Spoke 2015 to show up all the folks pushing their carbon steeds up... Once I passed a few walking their bikes asking me how much that thing weighed there was no choice, just zone out and crank. Made it, got my medallion.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

WSUPolar said:


> Had to climb Heart Attack Hill on my Borris (1x10) at Stinky Spoke 2015 to show up all the folks pushing their carbon steeds up... Once I passed a few walking their bikes asking me how much that thing weighed there was no choice, just zone out and crank. Made it, got my medallion.
> 
> View attachment 957252


Nicely done.


----------



## LBIkid (Mar 16, 2007)

adw31 said:


> How well do the 29+ wheels fit, like the frame so far?


For the 1x10 setup I'm running, the wheels fit great. If I were to add a front derailleur, I'd need to be selective in what I chose to run because of the space between the tire and the seat tube. Otherwise, there's plenty of room between the chainstays and seatstays.

So far, I love the frame. Rides like a 29er. Stiff BB. Pretty much great!


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Geek said:


> What an interesting photo! Looks like a scene out of a science fiction movie
> What is that structure?


It's a radio/TV tower on top of the Chasseral mountain. I climb it frequently all year round, but have to admit winter's the best time to visit the place. Here are two photos from two years ago (February & March).


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## zozzo69 (Jan 22, 2014)

This is my new toy : a Salamandre Fat bike. Features : narrow rims (47mm northpaw) and Rohloff rear hub. Designed specially for long trails. Will perform its 1st race in May 2015 for 24h solo race in southern France (24 heures VTT du Luberon)








I love it !


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)

The river Miño covered the hot baths


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

collideous said:


> It's a radio/TV tower on top of the Chasseral mountain. I climb it frequently all year round, but have to admit winter's the best time to visit the place. Here are two photos from two years ago (February & March).


Is this tower visible from Belp, or was it Bantiger, what I always seen?

(Gurten was my first little bit difficult trail I rode.  mur | 2008-07-05_Belp_Lucern_Basel_Zurich - rajce.net )


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

Rode with a friend on the Red Run River on MLK Day. We rode downstream and split off on the Clinton River toward Clinton River Park and some (icy) single track. Turned out to be a good ride with several river crossings and a bit of history.

The river used to be part of the aborted (in 1843) Clinton-Kalamazoo Canal, and we surmise this structure was somehow related to it.









Long ago, someone got their truck stuck in a small stream, and left it there.


















Stream runs right through the bed.









And we found a cargo trailer suitable for a Pugsley!









Cheers!


----------



## Wingo (Jul 7, 2007)

*The snow got a refresh today.*


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Again, people....great photos, thanks!


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

wsupolar said:


> had to climb heart attack hill on my borris (1x10) at stinky spoke 2015 to show up all the folks pushing their carbon steeds up... Once i passed a few walking their bikes asking me how much that thing weighed there was no choice, just zone out and crank. Made it, got my medallion.
> 
> View attachment 957252


yay!!!!!


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

Lake Michigan


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Murphy1976 said:


> Is this tower visible from Belp, or was it Bantiger, what I always seen?


More likely the Bantiger you saw. The Chasseral is about 43km (27mi) from Berne. It can be seen from such a distance, but it'll be a small needle on top of a mountain ridge. Here's where it's located in relation to Belp.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Big Red park, north Of Steamboat Springs, Co. 
Great network of snowmobile roads groomed for tourists.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Finish of a sunset beach ride
Was still 30C or 86F as the sun went down


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## SworksDan (Nov 29, 2011)

scrublover said:


>


Scrub,

Cool looking stuff.. Where is that?


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Pishaw...

Look like classic Northeast single track to me.


----------



## mtb_tico (Mar 9, 2007)

*Copeland Forest, Onatrio, Canada*


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Sven7 said:


> Rode with a friend on the Red Run River on MLK Day. We rode downstream and split off on the Clinton River toward Clinton River Park and some (icy) single track. Turned out to be a good ride with several river crossings and a bit of history.
> 
> The river used to be part of the aborted (in 1843) Clinton-Kalamazoo Canal, and we surmise this structure was somehow related to it.
> 
> ...


I have to say, that truck is from the late 70's or early 80's. Not that long ago.


----------



## SworksDan (Nov 29, 2011)

TrailMaker said:


> Pishaw...
> 
> Look like classic Northeast single track to me.


That was my guess,, was just hoping to get something a little more definitive.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

That truck is a 73-87. Not that old at all.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

blown240 said:


> That truck is a 73-87. Not that old at all.


It is pre-1980, since the turn signal hole in the fender is vertical.

Looking at the badge, i think that was between 1975 and 1980, so that narrows it further.


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm from the late 70's and it feels like long ago some mornings....


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

Matanuska river out of Palmer Alaska.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

SworksDan said:


> Scrub,
> 
> Cool looking stuff.. Where is that?


Will just say: it's about 20 minutes from my place in Danbury, CT. If you're ever around here, give me a shout, lots of goooooood riding to get/give a tour of!


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

alaskamatt said:


> Matanuska river out of Palmer Alaska.


As a Landscape photog I am incredibly jealous of that view!

Here I am with Goose on the St. Louis River


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

Deuce We are pretty spoiled with great views. I need to pack the dslr out more often. But the phone works in a pinch as it did yesterday.


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

Btw that's a happy looking pup! And great name!


----------



## twentyniner29 (Dec 2, 2014)

New today!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn! Finally got some snow in Anchorage today!!


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

A few from yesterday.

























-Joe


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

*Got a little snow in Maryland, lasted less than 24 hours.*

 FTW_Fat_01 by bdroit, on Flickr


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

TahoeBC said:


>


That's the stuff dreams are made of!


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Trower said:


> That's the stuff dreams are made of!


Thanks it was a very cool day with snow, sun, wind, riding little granite islands in the middle of the lake, fun stuff.

Oh yea and beer


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Good ride yesterday. Been hitting the beach pretty much daily again. I love this time of year. 3 seconds outside my door. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve56303 (Jan 19, 2015)

A newbie to the fat tire world here.

I've really enjoyed looking through some of these photos - inspiring stuff.

My bike ride today was to the post office to drop off a package, but I managed to take the long way home through the woods.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

new trail today. 27.6 miles. i'm beat. 
View attachment 958002
View attachment 958003


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Another beautiful day on the bike in the snow - what's not to love?


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

My old Mukluk. Brother in law on beast!


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I was taking part in the Strathpuffer at the weekend which is a 24 hour endurance cycle in a forest in the north of Scotland, it's become popular due to the difficulty the weather conditions usually create while the summer version has been abandoned due to lack of interest. As it's the 10th year, they allowed ten teams of ten so I joined a team entirely composed of fat bikes thinking the fat bike would be well suited due to the varying conditions and no fancy suspension parts to wear down with the abrasive mud.

The fat bike was a great choice in the end as it handled the snow, ice and mud without issue, I didn't realise just how treacherous some of the track sections were until I was watching videos of it afterwards. We had a good battle during the day holding the lead for a while but slipped a bit overnight and almost lost the podium entirely but we kept pushing and took second in the end after being beaten by a team of school pupils who had done very well.

This is our team (the guys along the bike) with the winning team:










The awesome custom trophy:










And a couple of shots during the race:


----------



## andy b. (Sep 7, 2010)

Got 10 miles in this afternoon! Not another soul out there!









Even filled with snow still had no trouble shifting.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

JohnMcL7 said:


> I was taking part in the Strathpuffer at the weekend which is a 24 hour endurance cycle in a forest in the north of Scotland...


Look closely at his photo, there's a werewolf in his team - no wonder those kids wanted to stay ahead of them. 

Here's a pic I took during the race


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Rode today with my two best friends:



*tear* *sniffle* *sniffle*

Looks like the Bad River is open for business, which is good, I guess:


----------



## Hunyak (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

The Mayor's second ride in the park.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Fatboy with the new saddle: SQLab 611 Active. The active design is amazing and the flat area is the best for the sit bones! Never pain again...


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Details of the SQLab 611 Active saddle...


----------



## Emanlluf (Mar 15, 2014)

Yesterdays ride. Icey! Well used trail, followed by freezing rain followed by lower temps. 
No studs, just dropped the pressures and rode slow and straight(upright) focusing on not falling. 
I'm loving this fatbike thing. As conditions change so does the challenge.
.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Emanlluf said:


> As conditions change so does the challenge.


Indeed;

You've just nailed a large portion of flab appeal. Now, realize that another appealing aspect is that - under such unfavorable conditions - you can simply bag the trail, because you don't NEED one!


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice looking bike and a great photo.



jpaa said:


>


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Helsinki Central Park:


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hillman State Park west of Pittsburgh


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Free range riding on the swamp today:


----------



## bennybullfrog (Aug 1, 2014)

*Rideable snow at last in the Hudson Valley*

6"-7" snow Saturday in the Hudson Valley. 12"-24" forecast Monday....


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

A few impressions from an 8-hour loop.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Sgraffite (Oct 6, 2014)

Some urban exploring


----------



## Chiang Mai (Jan 26, 2015)

*Putting together my new Farley*

This bike is a lot of fun!


----------



## spawnmine72 (Jan 26, 2015)

*Tanker*

My tanker in Socal Mtns....


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*North Peak*

Up Keystone Gulch


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Grandview Idaho... Well parked about 30 mi outside of grandview and rode in about 13 miles to get to cherry stem /horse basin. Then ride back... Long day for this kid.

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Getting some night riding in on the trails above Anchorage Saturday night. 0 degrees F, beer breaks every 2 or 3 miles and a damn good time..


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

anortherncrazy said:


> 0 degrees F


This part I wouldn't like too much.



anortherncrazy said:


> , beer breaks every 2 or 3 miles


This part might make up for it.


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

Had to get some fresh air few days ago, so did three and half hours with the fatbike at the mild -7 deg winter wonderland. During the ride followed one snowmobile track to the sea and it was pretty calm and quiet there..


----------



## Vongraz (Jan 26, 2015)

Hallo from Vicenza, Italy
my last mountain trail


----------



## sven98 (Aug 6, 2011)

Scotia, PA


----------



## poconomtbiker (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice pic of the Poconos, have you tried the Mcdade Trail in the snow ?


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

*CO Riding*


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

An evening on the Bad River:



How can it be bad, when it feels so good? My #1 rule; my only rule- avoid the open water:



A river runs through it; groomed to perfection by a thousand snow machines:



Fare thee well, sun. We shall race to the horizon once more:


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

*CO Rockies*









Earlier this year, pre Bluto.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Fatbike picture posters... I'm asking a favour, a couple of weeks ago extremedave (post #7471) replied to a picture of mine and I gave him some "rep" that said "Cheers Dave", somehow it ended up negative rep 

I usually scour down the pics here and hand out my daily rep to nice pics but clicked on the wrong box here.

Looks like I turned his green square to red sadly, could a few fellow fatbiker's help make my wrong a right and turn extremedave back to green ?

Here's the post http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/daily-fatbike-pic-thread-646442-150.html#post11689726

Send him some poz to cheer him up.

Many thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Snopro440 (Mar 30, 2008)

I added one positive rep, easy mistake that you made!!



ozzybmx said:


> Fatbike picture posters... I'm asking a favour, a couple of weeks ago extremedave (post #7471) replied to a picture of mine and I gave him some "rep" that said "Cheers Dave", somehow it ended up negative rep
> 
> I usually scour down the pics here and hand out my daily rep to nice pics but clicked on the wrong box here.
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Melrose in SA, home to some of the best singletrack in South Australia. This is a brand new monument to honour a young local man who was lost at sea in a Kayak a couple of years back, the town only has a population of 400 and have built this monument at Bald Hill Lookout on the viewing point of the "Blazing Saddles" trail.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers guys, I see extremedave is green again ! 

Will send a message to the mods to see if they can fix it too.

Thanks


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Ozzy and Co. for making me green again, that's pretty cool. Appreciated! :thumbsup:

Based on the forecast I thought this might have been the last ride of the season as nothing is groomed around here, but the heavy snow will just miss us. Can't wait to try out my incoming Helgas.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

ozzybmx said:


> Fatbike picture posters... I'm asking a favour, a couple of weeks ago extremedave (post #7471) replied to a picture of mine and I gave him some "rep" that said "Cheers Dave", somehow it ended up negative rep
> 
> I usually scour down the pics here and hand out my daily rep to nice pics but clicked on the wrong box here.
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

extremedave said:


> Thanks Ozzy and Co. for making me green again, that's pretty cool. Appreciated! :thumbsup:
> 
> Based on the forecast I thought this might have been the last ride of the season as nothing is groomed around here, but the heavy snow will just miss us. Can't wait to try out my incoming Helgas.


Get snowshoes (real) lol ;o)


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

new8812 said:


> Get snowshoes (real) lol ;o)


I didn't even think of that. Now if I got four for the dog, that'd be a sweet trail grooming system. Mush I say, mush!


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

extremedave said:


> I didn't even think of that. Now if I got four for the dog, that'd be a sweet trail grooming system. Mush I say, mush!


No, you gotta make a weighted sled or plywood that the dog can pull in front of you!


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

Nomadllc said:


> No, you gotta make a weighted sled or plywood that the dog can pull in front of you!


Hmm...just need some form of motivation. A drone dangling bacon?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

extremedave said:


> Hmm...just need some form of motivation. A drone dangling bacon?


No good. My tyres would spin on the drool...


----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

Velobike said:


> No good. My tyres would spin on the drool...


I have a mastiff. You'd need studs for sure.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

extremedave said:


> Thanks Ozzy and Co. for making me green again, that's pretty cool. Appreciated! :thumbsup:
> 
> Based on the forecast I thought this might have been the last ride of the season as nothing is groomed around here, but the heavy snow will just miss us. Can't wait to try out my incoming Helgas.


where do you usually ride?


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

So much for "historic" snowfall in Boston, but we got a good bit and it made for great road riding this morning with close to zero car traffic other than some plows doing their thing. I got in a number of good miles around the city. Tonnes of fun. Took my pressure from "a bit bouncy" to "really squishy" and it made all the difference.


----------



## gartenmeister (Feb 9, 2013)

Fatboy and fat baby. Redfish Lake, central Idaho.






























​


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice and what a great idea to get your baby involved



gartenmeister said:


> Fatboy and fat baby. Redfish Lake, central Idaho.
> 
> View attachment 959168
> 
> ...


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

Quick ride after the blizzard on the blizzard


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

Gigantic said:


> where do you usually ride?


North Jersey parks; Mahlon Dickerson, Allamuchy, Wildcat Ridge, Tourne if I don't have much time. Been to Allaire but its a haul. Dying to do a beach ride but time issues again...


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

Ducman said:


> Quick ride after the blizzard on the blizzard


Where is that? Liberty?


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

extremedave said:


> Where is that? Liberty?


Yep. Didn't have time to go anywhere else, so I did a couple loops around liberty


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

extremedave said:


> North Jersey parks; Mahlon Dickerson, Allamuchy, Wildcat Ridge, Tourne if I don't have much time. Been to Allaire but its a haul. Dying to do a beach ride but time issues again...


cool. I usually ride 6 mile run when i get into Jersey, but i've been wanting to go to Allamuchy, I've heard great things.


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

extremedave said:


> Hmm...just need some form of motivation. A drone dangling bacon?


You can borrow my dog anytime, just looking at my bike gets him motivated!


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

Called in sick, drove to Moab, rode bikes, drove home...it was a good day!


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

Ducman said:


> Yep. Didn't have time to go anywhere else, so I did a couple loops around liberty


Kinda liked it there, seems like it'd be a cool spot to putter around. Tanks.



Gigantic said:


> cool. I usually ride 6 mile run when i get into Jersey, but i've been wanting to go to Allamuchy, I've heard great things.


Allamuchy is cool and bonus its about 25 minutes from me. Jungle Habitat and Ringwood also have a ton of tech. Wildcat is an unending pile of rocks. 



Nomadllc said:


> You can borrow my dog anytime, just looking at my bike gets him motivated!


One of these days I'll have a good trail dog. Good for you. I ride alone frequently, it'd be fun to have company sometimes.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice 64 today riding plantation dirt roads on the FL-GA border.


----------



## Hunyak (Dec 20, 2014)

This is my new Trail-A-Bike set up:


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)




----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

gartenmeister said:


> Fatboy and fat baby. Redfish Lake, central Idaho.
> 
> View attachment 959168​




That's awesome. Looking to add a Yepp seat myself.

(Not me. From Revelate Designs site).


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Hunyak said:


> This is my new Trail-A-Bike set up:


Awesome. Hope no quick stops going downhill.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

About 8*F today. Managed to catch a lil sunshine and got about 18 miles in before work.


----------



## ShreddinFatt53 (Dec 3, 2014)

The top picture is really nice. I love the bike bro. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Awesome night for a ride. 


















-Joe


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just off Salmon Run trail, with Campbell Creek in the background, Anchorage, AK


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Allamuchy is cool and bonus its about 25 minutes from me. Jungle Habitat and Ringwood also have a ton of tech. Wildcat is an unending pile of rocks. 

I live in CO now and don't lack for great trails to ride but I grew up in Ringwood and miss riding there. 

I also remember when Jungle Habitat WAS Jungle Habitat.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Silver Spring, MD. 20s.


Fairland Morning by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Hatman (Nov 26, 2014)

Delaware, Ohio
Jan. 27th


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I can finally contribute to this thread. During the last 3 week span 7 or 8 of the other guys I ride with at times went fat. It started with one of our guys that showed up with his new Surly. Then after other guys tried it out they all started buying bikes. Well Sunday a week ago I made the mistake of trying out one of the guys new Farley 6. Needless to say I was hooked. After a week of extensive research in this forum I pulled the trigger on a Specialized FatBoy at my LBS. This thread in particular has given me the motivation to get out and ride more, get back in better shape and enjoy every minute of fun I can ride this bike. I bought the bike Saturday and did 12 miles of snow riding Sunday morning, then a tough 3 mile snow ride quick Monday morning before work and then another 3.5 miles last night in more fresh snow. Not many miles for most of the guys I see post here but coming from a guy that only rides sunday mornings for 8-12 miles this is a game changer. Here's a picture of my Monday morning ride in Eastern PA.


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

DDondero said:


> I live in CO now and don't lack for great trails to ride but I grew up in Ringwood and miss riding there.
> 
> I also remember when Jungle Habitat WAS Jungle Habitat.


I've talked to a person or two who've been there as well. Seems crazy nowadays.
I don't get to Ringwood as much as the others but there's a ton of good trail work going on. That and Waywayanda both have a unique for the area flavor.

I'm sure it doesn't suck out your way.


----------



## Wildbird99 (Dec 7, 2014)

This afternoon. Heckscher State Park, NY.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

*Highland D-loop*


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

One from today, my new favourite trail. FNBP Anchorage, Alaska


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

blades2000 said:


> One from today, my new favourite trail. FNBP Anchorage, Alaska











Better, it was making me dizzy the way you had it.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

xjoex said:


> Awesome night for a ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pack Joe, is that one of those Mind Shift Panorama 180's?


----------



## twentyniner29 (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

crashtestdummy said:


> Nice pack Joe, is that one of those Mind Shift Panorama 180's?


Good eyes! It is the MindShift Gear Trail 180 (smaller than the panorama). I freaking LOVE it! I tried keeping my camera in a handlebar bag, but it bounced around too much for me. Plus it really was not that fast to open and get the camera out. I used to use a platypus hydration pack and a camera bag in that. But way too much time to grab the camera. The MindShift Gear Trail makes grabbing your camera take just a few seconds, so you don't skip taking pics because of the time it takes to grab your camera.










Review and more pics here: robonza: Review: MindShift Gear Rotation 180 Trail Photo Backpack

I really dig it.

Cheers,
-Joe


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

King Kahn at the cemetery.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

10F today. Finally looks and feels like winter in Anchorage.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*dusk ride...*


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

-Joe


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

xjoex said:


> -Joe


Hey... that's a great idea!

Beer in bar bag. Wheelie and swig!


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Rabbit Ears*

Awesome Loop on south side of 40


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Doing some prep yesterday eve.




































New meat for the regular hardtail. Fat as I can get in there. Won't swing it in back - that's a Bonty XR4 2.4. Measures a measly ~8mms narrower than the Wizard here.









And today!


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

^ your stem cap is upside down. Hahahaha...somebody has to point it out! Beast Mode beer...will have to try that!


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

jkirkpatri said:


> ^ your stem cap is upside down. Hahahaha...


What do you mean? When he leans forward he can read it just fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

-Joe


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Elevated shelf ice floodplain. Anywhere from a couple inches to over a foot drop underneath. Most holds. Some doesn't.


----------



## mywideride (Jan 23, 2015)

*Peak District*

Quick ride round the tops this morning before work


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

mywideride said:


> Quick ride round the tops this morning before work


I like the snowman. They're good pictures.

Thanks Tim


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

*Today's Ride*

Went for a ride after work today. There had been no bikes on the trail since the last snow.









Snow was high enough to hold up the bike.


----------



## caad4rep (Sep 7, 2011)

It was a great day for a ride in Southern Minnesota.

Also made a quick fat bike video:


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

Exploring the abandoned buildings and ammunition magazines at Bomb Point, Hobsonville, Auckland. If you have a look in google maps/satellite you can see the magazines surrounded by earth banks and spaced-out evenly for safety.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

*Allaire State Park, NJ with the mutt.*


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

I think now with the snow but me nonetheless daily, happily cycling people around here get it what the fat tires are for.

And I still wonder why 95 percent of the mountain bikes I see in my area are equipped with fiddly suspension yet people riding only on pavement or prime gravel forest roads.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's something I spotted while cutting through a parking lot today. Quite nearly crashed. HAHA :thumbsup:


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

*Translucent wildlife*



mrgould said:


> I think now with the snow but me nonetheless daily, happily cycling people around here get it what the fat tires are for.
> 
> And I still wonder why 95 percent of the mountain bikes I see in my area are equipped with fiddly suspension yet people riding only on pavement or prime gravel forest roads.
> 
> View attachment 960377


Why is there a ghost cat in this picture?


----------



## SatuSetä (May 4, 2011)

Friday night beer ride... (without beer this time)


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nice local loop around a few frozen lakes.








Fat man on a fat bike last weekend from a race. Conditions started pretty good then turned to ****.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

LMAO @ dumpster diving Bieber. Now THAT'S funny.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunset 2 beer cruise ride.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Right before the snowball express race in Ketchum Idaho.

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## megaguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Out for a ride on the lake.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

After much waiting I finally got a run in the snow on the fat bike on a night ride, it was great conditions as the snow was deep and soft but still easily ridable (mostly, the snow had collapsed some of the gorse which meant carrying the bike for a while) and the moon was bright enough we were able to ride through the forest without any lights on.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Having some fun at Patapsco State Park. Parts of the trails were snow covered. Most of the rest was frozen hero dirt.


----------



## JasonSauce (Jan 30, 2015)

Here is a Foes Mutz, I will be picking this up next week. Local shop is doing a once over and when she is ready, I will go grab it.

Thoughts on this sort of half fender?


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

Very nice bike. Enjoy.


----------



## Johanneson (May 24, 2012)

My best Ride yet.


----------



## Johanneson (May 24, 2012)

Got excited, proud dad and whatnot, sorry for the double post.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

You're excused for a good reason. Enjoy it out there!

Chris.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ridin' the country roads today


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

No snow. No sand. No beach. Just Utah quartzite.


----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Beach ride.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

*Vermont creek ride - Allen Brook Williston*

Vermont creek ride - Allen Brook Williston


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## PerraHunter (Nov 3, 2013)

JasonSauce said:


> Thoughts on this sort of half fender?


Ride through a puddle with a skinny tire and get a streak of mud up your back, ride through a puddle with a fat bike and it's like somebody threw a 5 gallon bucket of mud on you....


----------



## Tracer650 (Nov 19, 2012)

Secret fat loop


----------



## JasonSauce (Jan 30, 2015)

PerraHunter said:


> Ride through a puddle with a skinny tire and get a streak of mud up your back, ride through a puddle with a fat bike and it's like somebody threw a 5 gallon bucket of mud on you....


ahah, thinking about it makes complete sense.. I will look further into it, thanks!


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)

Original settlement is dated in year 537. In the 9th century the Monastery of St Peter of Rocks was built, excavated in stone.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

2ft of snow today.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Sweet!


irishpitbull said:


> 2ft of snow today.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Neat pictures of a cool Monastery. Is it still in use? Did not have much luck with Google translate.


turkish_sp said:


> Original settlement is dated in year 537. In the 9th century the Monastery of St Peter of Rocks was built, excavated in stone.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice afternoon ride today at a old plantation turn into a WMA in South GA.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Tunalic said:


> Nice afternoon ride today at a old plantation turn into a WMA in South GA.


You shoulda fished that pond 😃


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

Full moon over the Kawkawlin River.


----------



## BenjiCX (Jun 27, 2013)

3am early morning ride, woke to snow, and just couldn't resist a cheeky morning ride.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Fatbiking in Honduras. Boy are these bikes real eye candy. Its not mine, I just helped my buddy building it up.









The happy owner


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)

shoo said:


> Neat pictures of a cool Monastery. Is it still in use? Did not have much luck with Google translate.


No, there are no monks in there. The other monasteries in the area (Ribeira Sacra) are abandoned, and the most important has turned into a hotel.


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Norway - Oslo*

Had a close to perfect evening ride yesterday - Thanks to the hikers, they make perfect trails for us fatbikers


----------



## efuss (Dec 15, 2011)

*a little tea and brandy in the woods*


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Last night wintertroll built barricade across my trail using snow and small 
trees.New fork is nice.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks! Cool place.



turkish_sp said:


> No, there are no monks in there. The other monasteries in the area (Ribeira Sacra) are abandoned, and the most important has turned into a hotel.


----------



## Askar (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*Sigh*

That sad time of year again. TOO MUCH snow to ride, not enough trail users to cut a line. I can't shoe that much by myself. I want one of these...










:bluefrown:


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Same experience for me today. Still got several hours of riding on the ridable sections though.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

dietz31684 said:


> You shoulda fished that pond 


Yeah, I wished I had thought of bringing a mini rod and reel....been waiting on deer season to end so I could ride.
But I got to watch out for some critters.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

New bike(just got 3 days ago) after an 8 month fattie hiatus after I sold my pugs to fund a CF build. And Mother Nature was kind enough to give us 8" of snow the next day.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

There is a fat bike in here, it's just hidden beneath me


----------



## Viffer2003 (Aug 2, 2014)

megaguy said:


> View attachment 960525
> 
> 
> Out for a ride on the lake.


I think recognize that beast. Does this one look familiar?


----------



## palo92 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Salsa Mukluk in Marquette, MI*

Here's a picture of my Salsa Mukluk on the Blue Heron trail Section of the NSBR (North Snow Bike Route) in Marquette, MI.


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

That moment when you round the corner and then discover overflow on one of your favourite trails. It was passable, though not ridable for me and I can confirm over 6" deep. Hopefully it'll freeze up soon.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

feels good to be out riding while others are bunkered down in their homes on rollers and trainers 
IMG_4524 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## megaguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Viffer2003 said:


> I think recognize that beast. Does this one look familiar?


Haha i was wondering if you would spot my post!! By the way, Sweet ride!!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

dgw2jr said:


> There is a fat bike in here, it's just hidden beneath me


BST in SLC?


----------



## Speed King (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## haarald (Jan 19, 2015)

Sundom Bay, Finland, Northern Europe, tonight around 19.00

There was about 10 cm of snow which was no trouble at all with the Kona WO's 5 inch tyres. Should remember to use the thermos for water though


----------



## freehighlander (Feb 1, 2007)

*Minty Hot Chocolate on the Trail*










Nothing better than a hot minty chocolate drink when your cold down and pooped.


----------



## dcrna1 (Sep 18, 2011)

*2015 Fatboy SL*

After a few upgrades


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Nighttime snow ride, zootrippin style!


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

A quick pic from The Black Hills, SD. (a little old west atmosphere)


----------



## brokes (Jan 27, 2015)

*Maiden Voyage*









Got out last night for the maiden voyage in Albuquerque, NM. Had a blast!


----------



## DG40 (Feb 5, 2014)

haarald said:


> Sundom Bay, Finland, Northern Europe, tonight around 19.00


This one is very cool. Wallpaper worthy!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## andy b. (Sep 7, 2010)

Some awesome pics posted in the last few days!!!
Hopefully I can get out for a ride Saturday and post more of my own.


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Sardo Numspa (Jul 11, 2014)

out in the desert this morning.


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

Breakfast at the local deli on the way to school


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

Gorman said:


> Breakfast at the local deli on the way to school
> 
> View attachment 962046


Nice mini-sota!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

The variety of pictures is superb, it's impressive going from snowy nights to sunny desert shots.


----------



## haarald (Jan 19, 2015)

DG40 said:


> This one is very cool. Wallpaper worthy!


Thanks 

Here you go, this should be attached in high res:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2015)

dcrna1 said:


> After a few upgrades


What seat post is that? I'm looking for a 30.9 carbon setback post...


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

From a few days ago


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

I just joined up today and here's My Fatty


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

kaleidopete said:


> I just joined up today and here's My Fatty


Welcome to the forum. Looks like you have some nice snow, where was that pic taken?


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

rex615 said:


> Welcome to the forum. Looks like you have some nice snow, where was that pic taken?


Taken in Wawayanda State park in North New Jersey USA
Hard riding for an old geezer like me, but I think I'll blame it on the snow conditions, not my riding ability! Ha!


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

Ventana el Gran Jefe


----------



## mywideride (Jan 23, 2015)

*Flabulous Friday*

It really is a blessing riding her in the snow rather than the usual rain & mud that the UK is accustom too


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Winter arrived late, but wow, did it arrive!


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

collideous said:


> Winter arrived late, but wow, did it arrive!


Schwyz?









Schwarzfolda


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

mrgould said:


> Schwarzfolda


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

akexpress said:


> View attachment 962229
> View attachment 962230
> View attachment 962231
> View attachment 962232
> Ventana el Gran Jefe


Double
Awesome!


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

Gorman said:


> View attachment 962165
> View attachment 962166
> View attachment 962167
> View attachment 962168


Dual Cool.

Rock on little dude!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

I took the trail less defined.


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

A little Friday afternoon snow time.


----------



## JasonSauce (Jan 30, 2015)

Here is a nice trail in Golden CO. Temps were 70 all day so I had to go.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

mrgould said:


> Schwyz?


Canton no, country yes. Went back today for another 5 hours in the snow.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

Like a dream - Mauterndorf - Austria

















Short night loops after downhill skiing.


----------



## rogerthecat (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Awesome ride mostly on snowmobile trails yesterday. I got to the top of the mountain, and found some snowshoe tracks to come down off the mountain. They were considerably less packed than the machine packed stuff, but steeply downhill. Great stuff as long as you stayed in the track which gets tough when you start picking up speed. Good OTB dismount into soft snow...


----------



## Blueallah (Jun 16, 2005)

Mosquito Range, CO


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

ILOVERMONT:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

tedo said:


> ILOVERMONT:


That just makes me want to get on my bike right now. Great pic.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow! A bunch of awesome pictures today. Another day like this and I may have to move. We have had a serious snow drought.

Cheers,
Steven


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Whoops! I fall down.







Bike angel(made by falling down).







Riding the rail of broken trail.







Pit stop.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I couldn't have asked for better conditions today


----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

Riding some high country snow mobile trails in the Big Horns, Wy.


----------



## eastcoastmike (Feb 9, 2015)

New to fat bikes (and mtbr). Here's a few snaps from my first time out on my charge cooker maxi along the beach at Aberdeen, UK


----------



## efuss (Dec 15, 2011)

*Not as fat, ready for summer!*


----------



## Vongraz (Jan 26, 2015)

me and my KHS yesterday at first edition of 3Epic Winter Race at Misurina lake, tre Cime di Lavaredo near Cortina, wonderful Italian Dolomites !


----------



## MHanraha (Aug 2, 2006)

tedo said:


> ILOVERMONT:


Is that Catamount?


----------



## Wildbird99 (Dec 7, 2014)

Sunday's conditions were the toughest I have ridden in. The snow was melting, resulting in heavy, wet, slippery snow with frozen ATV tracks and bootprints underneath, both trying to toss the bikes around the trails. Still, it was a fun day.


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

MHanraha said:


> Is that Catamount?


It is indeed.


----------



## rivrmutt (Mar 14, 2006)

*Kaa BooYah!*


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

This photo was taken 6 days ago and we've gotten over two feet of new snow since then. I am very thankful for the snowmobiles that use (and groom) the trail. Three tenths of a mile from my house is too convenient.


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice weather, nice little ride. I'm all smiles.


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Jul 11, 2014)

whats all that white stuff on the ground????


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

I love riding just before sunrise in the winter


Snowshoe trails today

Matte black sticker on my Beargrease's downtube to change up the look.


----------



## rogerthecat (Mar 10, 2012)

*Last of the snow!*


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Couple pic from daily ride


----------



## wrc2006 (Nov 2, 2007)

XJaredX said:


> View attachment 962662
> 
> 
> I couldn't have asked for better conditions today


When were you at Nox? Was there much/any dirt showing? Is there a good texture to the snow/ice on the trail? 
I am hoping to ride there this upcoming weekend but don't want to make the drive if it's going to be sheet ice...


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

Just wanted to comment that I love this thread. I really enjoy seeing all the cool pictures and places people are on their fatbikes. Especially on those days I can't get out myself.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice trails here in North NJ today too, groomed by snowmobiles.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Enjoying the 60+ degree weather this past weekend.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

First proper Fat ride on the new Les Fat. No snow around here, ever so some tidal riding around the bay... So much fun floating through the muddy bits. No exciting pic, just some muddy detail on a brand new bike...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

Vongraz said:


> me and my KHS yesterday at first edition of 3Epic Winter Race at Misurina lake, tre Cime di Lavaredo near Cortina, wonderful Italian Dolomites !
> 
> 
> View attachment 962826


Great Pic!


----------



## Rockhead66 (Nov 13, 2014)

*I Love Snow*


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ms. Fat Booty gets a makeover*

From this:









To this:


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Alshead---sweet looking fatty!!


2014 Trek Fuel 8-29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## DAN_AK (Jun 12, 2014)

on my way to work last week, on the coastal trail in Anchorage


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

New tank bag. An old crampon pouch that's been kicking about the spare gear bin for many years.


















The wheel to go with arrives tomorrow.


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

A Tuesday afternoon in the local forest preserve


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Robg68 said:


> Alshead---sweet looking fatty!!


She is single too! Can I have her #, I would like a chance to tda!


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

jonshonda said:


> She is single too! Can I have her #, I would like a chance to tda!


Not single, just not married. She swings. Take her for a ride, she'll always come back to me. .

I figured if I made her Mrs, that would make me Mr. Fat Booty.


----------



## XRayPunk (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Ride with my brother's Fatboy SE*


----------



## freehighlander (Feb 1, 2007)

*Todays wee run at Glenlivet*


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## andy b. (Sep 7, 2010)

This is what winter riding is all about!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Wildbird99 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## rides2slow (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks for the pic.
Bighorn Mountains are great.


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Northern Minnesota*


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Not much winter here


----------



## Eatingvirginia (Apr 28, 2014)

Pretty nice trail.


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

At the Iditasport 2015 start and finish i did the 100K which really was about 80 mile great race. It was windy and cold -18 below f. on parts of the course.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Great job and thank you for sharing you are a truly inspirational.

ps I am just happy if I do 80 mile a week.



exp18 said:


> At the Iditasport 2015 start and finish i did the 100K which really was about 80 mile great race. It was windy and cold -18 below f. on parts of the course.


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Great job and thank you for sharing you are a truly inspirational.
> 
> ps I am just happy if I do 80 mile a week.


Thanks, I should say I gone it done but was not fast and was not pretty as you can see.
There is also a 225 mile part of the Iditasport which is for the really tough folks. The last 2 years Kevin Murphy has won, but this year Clinton Hodges gave him a run for it.
On the Iditasport web site there is a link to the spot tracking of the 225 race pretty increditable race Live Tracking ? Iditasport Marathon


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow that is just crazy and I can't wait to show this to my daughters when I get home.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Raced the sunset today...
IMG_4673 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Playing around on the rocks. 









-Joe


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Northern Idaho....

0 people on the trail.
2 moose (1 close call!)

Gotta love a Friday 13th before leaving on vacation.


----------



## quelocotony (Dec 3, 2006)

*Fat in the desert*

Beargrease a top of Phoenix Mt. Preserve -- Trail 1A.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Shark said:


> View attachment 964085
> 
> 
> Northern Idaho....
> ...


pretty scene. but, where's the snow and ice? northern idaho in feb. shouldn't you be under like 3 feet of snow at -10f?


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

Last Sunday, a group of 12 of us (predominantly fat, but not strictly) took advantage of the record-breaking warm seasonal temps and lack of snow, and rolled out on one of the most scenic sections of the John Wayne Pioneer Trail, an abandoned railbed that runs east/west across most of the state of Washington. Along the way, we detoured on foot to play around on Castle Rock. It was a rad day. If only they could all be this good . . .


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr

 by Optiflow, on Flickr

 by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## andy b. (Sep 7, 2010)

Optiflow said:


> by Optiflow, on Flickr


What kind of post-processing did you do on those photos? They look incredible, especially the last one!


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

They look HDR.


----------



## Stratocaster (Sep 30, 2004)

*Cranberry Lake - Allamuchy State Park - NJ*

This week!


----------



## MPE (Dec 3, 2013)

Fatty and Skinny.

I did a charity ride with some buddies. There were close to 2800 riders and I only saw one other fat bike! Lots of comments from the roadies and organizers. Yes, I picked up some Vee Speedsters so I could keep up with my skinny tired friends.









Yes, I finished and attempted a lame wheelie at the finish line!

Take care,

Mike


----------



## CrackerJim (Feb 6, 2015)

Today's ride:

Was establishing a path along the edge of the upland/grassland. The grass is extremely thick (bike is not leaned against anything, just in the grass) so very hard to pedal. Was also wet underneath (you may notice the glistening on the rear tire in the first pic) so not only is the grass fighting the tires and the cranks, you can't mash as it'll just spin the rear tire. A couple of hundred feet of this and I was gassed. Will work on this path some more after a few more days of dry weather.

The first pic shows the grassland which is a transition area from the upland to the wetlands. The large bush like trees are actually mangroves. This grass land was barely passable as it was thick and wet as we had a little rain recently. Usually, it would just be thick.

The second pic, is same spot looking back at the upland area. A little too low for pines, somewhat scrubby (and dense). A few hundred yards in this direction would be the pine/palmetto flatwoods. I'm looking to get some sunset pictures along the edge of that woods in the future as it's a prime eagle roosting spot.


----------



## Cschob (Jan 23, 2015)

Was waiting forever to get the Carbon Alaskan but it has been nothing but setback after setback. Finally decided to pull the trigger on this beauty. I absolutely love the tubes shapes and colors. I thought I would be missing the Bluto but so far with the proper pressure this thing is pretty comfy descending.

Side Note: the weather here in Montana is unreal. Spring has come a few months early


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Friday the 13th...cold and happy!


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

andy b. said:


> What kind of post-processing did you do on those photos? They look incredible, especially the last one!


Thanks. Those are HDR pics. 3 pictures with each one having a different exposure value combined to the one picture. I used Photomatix Pro software for that. The original pictures were taken with Nokia 808 Pureview and EV's were -1, 0 and +1.


----------



## Sgraffite (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

Snow?
71 in Denver today, (maybe)
S. Platte River trail N of Thornton (picked up about 100 thorns)
Arghh, didn't load &^%$#


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

Lots of deep sand and gravel.
Skinny tires would have had me walking.

Coyote tracks, and scat all over the banks.


----------



## VTMTB (Jan 18, 2015)

Stowe,VT Town Trails. At the top where the green chair overlooks


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

*Kickstand Not Nee**ded !!!!







*


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Flagstaff, Arizona


----------



## andy b. (Sep 7, 2010)

Optiflow said:


> Thanks. Those are HDR pics. 3 pictures with each one having a different exposure value combined to the one picture. I used Photomatix Pro software for that. The original pictures were taken with Nokia 808 Pureview and EV's were -1, 0 and +1.


It's definitely pretty neat. I have to try that.


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

Spent few days at the Iso-Syöte National park and checked also the new dedicated fatbike routes. Wonderful routes with plenty of huts and fireplaces, good weather and A+ time with friends!!!


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

A quick vroom and groom this am


----------



## rides2slow (Jun 18, 2007)

Iso-Syöte National Park

Looks wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Dallied enough in the parking lot enjoying the post ride beverages for this to happen.


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

Under the bridge


----------



## DeepVI (May 9, 2011)

Carbon fiber can't handle me!


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

^^^Ouch!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*One from yesterday*

Not a great day to be out riding where we were - trails were not packed down well at all. Still a good time and the descents almost made up for the walking on the climbs.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome shots! Looks like you have some great terrain .



scrublover said:


> Dallied enough in the parking lot enjoying the post ride beverages for this to happen.


----------



## gungiger (May 15, 2009)

Late night ride into the early morning. Its always nice to have a fire near the end of the ride.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

DeepVI said:


> Carbon fiber can't handle me!
> View attachment 964703


All power, or did you smack them into something?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2015)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> All power, or did you smack them into something?


Definitely need some details there. I am a big boy and I have considered upgrading to these cranks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2015)

Happy Cows in California


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

new pedals.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Optiflow said:


> by Optiflow, on Flickr


What tires are you using?


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

blue_biker said:


> What tires are you using?


Front: Dillinger 5, rear: HüskerDü


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

The allure of a shiny new toy made me take out the wrong bike yesterday  After tonight's snow I will be out on the Mukluk tomorrow.


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Bruneau Sand Dunes


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

*Saturday (Feb 14th) on Wrightsville Beach in Wilmington, NC*








*Today (Feb 16th) on the Tow Path in Lambertville, NJ*


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Optiflow said:


> by Optiflow, on Flickr


Some fantastic pictures on your flickr...


----------



## DeepVI (May 9, 2011)

ebnash said:


> Definitely need some details there. I am a big boy and I have considered upgrading to these cranks.


All power! It was my all powerful Jens legs. Yeah right. Freak thing. Had the outside foot weighted in a fast corner, leaning hard on it. Hit a bump or small root, followed by a loud crack. No hucking or insanity. Seeing how it cracked radially. I'm inclined to think it was a defect.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Gorman said:


> *Saturday (Feb 14th) on Wrightsville Beach in Wilmington, NC*
> View attachment 964940
> 
> 
> ...


You guys should seriously consider riding those things. They're super fun.



(Seriously, though- cool shots of father and son).


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Sedona, Arizona


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

The last couple weeks have been fun. From 5F to 47F today. Crazy..

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

LewisQC said:


> Some fantastic pictures on your flickr...


Thanks


----------



## CrackerJim (Feb 6, 2015)

Recent ride near the house......


----------



## Rockhead66 (Nov 13, 2014)

dgw2jr said:


> Sedona, Arizona


I did a ride with group of guys known as the Sedona 5 for the trouble they got into. One of the most memorable rides of my life! 
Sedona is an awesome place to ride. From hardcore technical rock riding to fast flowing and railing around the lips of sink holes.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Rockhead66 said:


> I did a ride with group of guys known as the Sedona 5 for the trouble they got into. One of the most memorable rides of my life!
> Sedona is an awesome place to ride. From hardcore technical rock riding to fast flowing and railing around the lips of sink holes.


I was invited to join some friends on a trip there at the end of this month, but familial duties prevented me from doing so. Living vicariously just ain't the same


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

From yesterdays ride:


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

What's the fuzzy green stuff on top of the snow?


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Canoe said:


> What's the fuzzy green stuff on top of the snow?


Snow Algae. Its only found in certain areas of the country.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hillman State Park in PA. Felt good to get out today!


----------



## Goos (Dec 30, 2014)

Here's a pic of my Dolo on the single wheel trailer I am building.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Guacamole!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Ski Biking by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## VTPossum (Nov 20, 2008)

that looks so fun. very nice


----------



## Eatingvirginia (Apr 28, 2014)

In the mid 40's and sunny.


----------



## Hunyak (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Drevil said:


> Ski Biking by bundokbiker, on Flickr


That looks fun.

It's worth its own thread - tell us what it's like compared to a fatbike.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn Alaska, you put on a show yesterday..









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Velobike said:


> That looks fun.
> 
> It's worth its own thread - tell us what it's like compared to a fatbike.


Thanks VB. I started a thread about it a year ago: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/ski-bike-893848.html


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Night riding is always interesting









Tawny Frogmouth









These guys always seem at face level


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Snow Finally! No muddy dead grass pics today!


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Perfect snow conditions in central NJ today at Allaire State Park with the Mojo dog.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Good riding in Steamboat, this is the top ridge of Emerald Mt


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Dawn patrol ride before work: Instagram


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

DeepVI said:


> Carbon fiber can't handle me!
> View attachment 964703


You mean manufacturers pushing the limits of _light weight-non practical-short fatigue life-disposeable-engineering_, can't handle you.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

whats all that white stuff you guys are riding in?


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

This is a photo from a CX bike race at the weekend called Cross the Bridge which is a figure of eight that meets at the bridge. It's rather odd as they built the bridge a few years ago but it doesn't connect anything so it's known as the Bridge to Nowhere over the Road with no Name. I debated taking the fat bike or not as conditions were good and last time I'd one the race on the full suspension bike which had been fast on the downhill sections due to it easily carrying the speed over rough ground which is something I'm not so good at with the Fat bike. The fat bike did well though and when I did a video comparison between the two bikes, the fat bike was just quicker on the first lap but much quicker on the last which was a real surprise as I thought my fitness was worse at the moment.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

JohnMcL7 said:


> This is a photo from a CX bike race at the weekend called Cross the Bridge which is a figure of eight that meets at the bridge....


I looked at that pic and thought the bridge looked familiar. Looks like I missed the fun. (Marshalled at it last year)


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

We finally got some snow! So here are my obligatory snow pics.
Had lots of fun.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

-Joe


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Apres Work Spin by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Luke's trail in Price, Utah


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

One and half hours of backyard trails today..


----------



## Cschob (Jan 23, 2015)

Finally got some fresh pow here in Bozeman, MT. I'd say roughly 16". Rode up East Hyalite Fork Road to Palisades Falls. Blazing new trails most of the way


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

First time I have ever seen myself on this bike. Had no idea my riding partner was picture taking. I almost never take pics. Cuts into the ride time.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

14.6 miles on 5" of fresh powder, over a base of barely packed snow. My thighs are killing me.









__
http://instagr.am/p/zYbmVjo69h/


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

*only rider out on the trails today*

Dunno why no one else was out...


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

*Yesterdays Ride*

Went out for a little ride yesterday. Single digit temps and wind and I was the only one out yesterday














It's snowing right now so maybe I can get out tomorrow and see how the trails are.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Down the creek to the....

































...Mississippi


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Klondike Bluffs and Slickrock


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Beautiful... Thanks for sharing


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Solitude


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

RIVER29 said:


>


Solitude

Tubeless.

They said go tubeless.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Floating on 3 feet of snow, nice crust on top*


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Jeff & Tanya with Blue & I, on my favourite winter ride..*

the Devil's Gap Trail into the Torrance Barrens..
















































































































































Great fun!!!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice shots BCD. Looks like she was running Lou/Lou. Am I right? I was thinking of going the same way with my ICT and going Bub/Bud for The Mayor. The ICT will be my son's someday, but until then I get to break it in. So I'll be going back and forth from the Mayor to the ICT for a while. Look for a detailed comparison thread, in the weeks to follow.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Jeff & Tanya are both running Nates, I'm running Bud & Lou.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Fatbikes rode free yesterday at Ray's...



... and I might have seen half a dozen in the whole place. Fatbikers-where you at?

Note that this is a(rather poor) copy/paste. We were NOT riding that close together.


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

Riding along the creek in Denver


----------



## Sgraffite (Oct 6, 2014)

I was meandering to get some coffee this morning and ran into an 8-bit Mike Tyson with blue gloves and a blue hat:


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Bumstead twisty trail lean.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

dgw2jr said:


>


Looks like Mr. Dinosaur could have used a little more float. Great shots! Thanks.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> the Devil's Gap Trail into the Torrance Barrens..
> 
> Great fun!!!


Bonus points for the dog photos. Except due to this stupid rep system I have to reward other undeserving drek before I can give you more rep status.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Quick ride on my lunch break.... really enjoying the snow!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Got a few miles in at Chestnut Ridge today. We got about 6-8 of heavy wet snow last night and it got up to 34 degrees this afternoon. Hardly any other bikes had been there, and whenever my front tire got out of the narrow packed part, the front end wanted to plow sideways. Quite a workout....probably should have lowered pressure down to see if traction would have improved. Had to walk way too much.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

On my ride this evening I discovered...










We told that dude that 20" skinny tires were a bad idea. Next time I bet he'll listen!!

(no idea what the real story is there


----------



## Bruzer (Apr 23, 2008)

*Gamehaven trail*

Went out for a solo ride today on a local trail that I helped build. The trail was in very good condition, and the temperature around zero degress. Sometimes it is hard to get motivated to get out to ride in the cold, but I am never sorry I went out!

The fat bike has been a lot of fun to ride. These forums has been a great resource for information. I don't normally post or take pictures while riding but I wanted to contribute to the picture thread.

Get out and ride, what ever it is you ride!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Bruzer said:


> Went out for a solo ride today on a trail that I helped build. The trail was in very good condition, but the temperature was very cold (around zero degress). Sometimes it is hard to get motivated to ride, but I am never sorry I went out!
> 
> The fat bike has been a lot of fun to ride, and these forums has been a good resource for information and pictures so I wanted to contribute.
> 
> Get out and ride, what ever it is you ride!


I should have sent a note. I was all alone at Gamehaven today too. I got one picture before my phone died from the cold.

View attachment 966758


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Ride along the snake river today

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Found some snow










And algae


----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)

Snow! Finally!


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Base of North Head, SW Wa state.


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)

Mandrás (Spain) , a small village in the _Camino Sanabrés_ to Santiago de Compostela.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Bruzer said:


> ...I don't normally post or take pictures while riding but I wanted to contribute to the picture thread....


It's great going through this thread and seeing the places other people get to ride. Keep the pics coming. 

Here's my effort.



An organised Retro bike ride - so no real fatbike, but I took the fattest bike available in 1998, a Ratride 1x1 (and it has Dirt Wizards on 40mm rims so now quasi-fat). Ironically because of the weather half of the Retro crowd turned up on proper fatbikes rather than risk their precious veterans or their limbs. 

The pic doesn't quite capture the steepness or the long way down*. The track was greasy under fresh wet snow and much too close to the edge for comfort.

Pic taken on cliffs above Dunkeld, Scotland.

* Anyone got photographic tips on how to capture steepness? - or is it all down to the lens?


----------



## eastcoastmike (Feb 9, 2015)

Velobike said:


> * Anyone got photographic tips on how to capture steepness? - or is it all down to the lens?


This guy has a series of 4 articles (primarily aimed at skiing but applicable to mtb) that cover it well with this particular one out of the 4 illustrating the basics nicely: https://skibums.wordpress.com/2012/...y-17-depicting-steepness-shooting-from-above/


----------



## VTPossum (Nov 20, 2008)

nice pic velobike. how are the wizards in the snow?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Velobike said:


> * Anyone got photographic tips on how to capture steepness? - or is it all down to the lens?


Tilt the picture in Photoshop 

It snowed the night before, then got above freezing through the night, so it was a slushy base. Wife was not happy on the ride, especially when I started riding circles around her.  My neighborhood lake, in Maryland.


Bike Ski Portage by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Bike Ski by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

AthleticAL said:


> On my ride this evening I discovered...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real story? Interesting.

But most exciting is the question - where is the real man?!?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

VTPossum said:


> nice pic velobike. how are the wizards in the snow?


They're pretty good, certainly feel better than anything on a normal mtb or a 29er, however they don't have the same ability to ignore side impacts or the roll over anything feel of a proper fat tyre.

But after using Nates I'm spoiled.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

I think Spring is here.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

On the Shiawassee


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

AllMountin' said:


> On the Shiawassee


Very nice. Maybe next winter.


----------



## Organ Donor (Feb 3, 2013)

Couple of days ago @ Ute Valley, Colorado Springs


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

Gladwin County Rec Center.


----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

Here is my donation to the picture files - my Charge Cooker Maxi 2 Fat bike, tange cromoly tubing, SRam 2X10 groupset, upgraded tires to Vee H Billies, and swapped out bar and pedals for Race Face Turbine and Race Face Atlas in red, to match the wicked red spokes and give it the national colours of my adopted country Canada  - the weather here is frigid at minus 22 and I'm still riding and loving all the snow - fatties make winter open season.


----------



## tuskenraider (Sep 9, 2012)

*907 Whiteout*

Build started the day after Christmas..............just done tonight.
197mm 907 Whiteout frame/150mm fork.
XO 1x10 
Turbine Crank/Seatpost/Stem
Nextie 80mm rims/I9 hubs
XT Brakes
Easton Haven Carbon bars/ESI grips
Podium 2 Pedals

28.3 lbs. with tubes, which will come out after tomorrow's first ride.


----------



## Anabar (May 26, 2012)

Deers and Fat









Elk









Fat 









The swamp


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

tuskenraider said:


> Build started the day after Christmas..............just done tonight.
> 197mm 907 Whiteout frame/150mm fork.
> XO 1x10
> Turbine Crank/Seatpost/Stem
> ...


Super nice!


----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

Anabar, is that a dropper post on your bike? Was considering adding one to mine as sometimes in deep snow it is difficult to get back up to the saddle - not sure if a dropper would help? Nice bikes everyone


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

Anabar said:


> Deers and Fat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um,
I'm a city boy but, looks like a Moose to me ??? :-0

Nice pics, thanks!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

JohnnyMagic said:


> Um,
> I'm a city boy but, looks like a Moose to me ??? :-0
> 
> Nice pics, thanks!


Anabar hails from Mother Russia, where moose are called elk (as they are in most of Europe), which is not to be confused with the American elk or wapiti. Actually, Russians probably have their own word for them, but Im too lazy to switch my keyboard to cyrillic.


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

Anabar said:


> Deers and Fat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious where these pictures are from that you're able to get that close to the wildlife?

Also all these great pictures and scenery give me that much more motivation to get my ass out and enjoy the trails, the more than normal snow this winter and my relatively new Fat Bike!!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Nice passing move! *


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

BlackCanoeDog said:


>


Nice recovery by the attempted passer!!


----------



## thegoldrun (Feb 27, 2007)

YUP!










Full res:

__
https://flic.kr/p/8


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Organ Donor said:


> View attachment 967007
> 
> Couple of days ago @ Ute Valley, Colorado Springs


My favorite part of this shot is that the way that the water is melting on the arch behind you makes it look like that was your line. Badass.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Charger H said:


> Anabar, is that a dropper post on your bike? Was considering adding one to mine as sometimes in deep snow it is difficult to get back up to the saddle - not sure if a dropper would help? Nice bikes everyone


FWIW, I have had a dropper on my fatty for the last two years. Originally, I put it on because, well, droppers are f'in awesome and I can't imagine riding a bike any more without one- in Colorado, where most every trail is up up up and then down down down, it's a huge help in getting my weight low and slaying the trail. However, I have also found it to be a huge bonus on the fatty for just the reason you're assuming. When the snow is deep, loose or it's otherwise tough to get started, I drop my post and can get up onto my pedals and get going MUCH easier. It's not something I thought about before having it on my fatty, but it comes in handy A LOT for just that reason.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

The dog and I exploring the frozen Massachusetts coast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

Alshead that is brilliant - clever idea! Hope you won't mind if I follow suit!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Out on the lake today with my BIG BUD on the front, just fits my Farley.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Look a bike hanger in the middle of the woods.

Catamount in Williston, VT


----------



## Fat907 (Jun 29, 2014)

What front fender is that


----------



## Anabar (May 26, 2012)

veloborealis said:


> Anabar hails from Mother Russia, where moose are called elk (as they are in most of Europe), which is not to be confused with the American elk or wapiti. Actually, Russians probably have their own word for them, but Im too lazy to switch my keyboard to cyrillic.


doo right 
Russian word for elk is " los' "


----------



## Anabar (May 26, 2012)

03'Darin said:


> Curious where these pictures are from that you're able to get that close to the wildlife?


 Thanks.
These pictures are from Moscow (2,3) and from nearest suburb (1,4). There is national park on N-E of our city.


----------



## Anabar (May 26, 2012)

Charger H said:


> Anabar, is that a dropper post on your bike? Was considering adding one to mine as sometimes in deep snow it is difficult to get back up to the saddle - not sure if a dropper would help? Nice bikes everyone


Dropper post is KS LEV. This is very helpful for 
a) start in deep snow b) trip in a ravines and gullies c) transfer оf the mass to back (ETT=620)



JohnnyMagic said:


> Um, I'm a city boy but, looks like a Moose to me ??? :-0
> Nice pics, thanks!


Thanks!
This is russian elk (los').
Also there is video with elk.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

The last is my neighbor's yard. We call it Mt. Larry. It's sorta' anti-climactic this year. 
A couple years ago with even more snow, he'd shaped it into a roughly 8' x 12' brick shape, about 5' high.


----------



## JaMMu76 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Fat and fatter*


----------



## pzvi (Aug 15, 2013)

dgw2jr said:


> Klondike Bluffs and Slickrock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Fat907 said:


> What front fender is that


Home made. Flexi cutting board


----------



## SierraZulu (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Evening rides. Sorry for the poor image quality. My iPhone snapped them.



















Ski slopes are best ridden on a bike.


----------



## DG40 (Feb 5, 2014)

Warmed up a bit by the time I got out to ride.


----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

Collideous, that is some EPIC scenery in the background of your shots - where were these taken?


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Mississippi in Minneapolis 
(St Paul on the opposite side) and a couple shots of the tributary I rode to get to it-


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Charger H said:


> Collideous, that is some EPIC scenery in the background of your shots - where were these taken?


Small ski resort in Les Prés d'Orvin, Switzerland. It's in the Jura mountain range to the north. In the winter you get a good view of the Alps in the south. Yesterday, as I was riding a short loop after work, clouds were rolling in. Forecast says they're bringing more snow the next few days


----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

collideous said:


> Small ski resort in Les Prés d'Orvin, Switzerland. It's in the Jura mountain range to the north. In the winter you get a good view of the Alps in the south. Yesterday, as I was riding a short loop after work, clouds were rolling in. Forecast says they're bringing more snow the next few days


Do they take fat bikes on the lifts?.. :-D


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Charger H said:


> Do they take fat bikes on the lifts?.. :-D


No, you have to get to the top yourself. 2/3 can be ridden, the last 1/3 you're pushing the bike up the hill.

Same place back in January.


----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

collideous said:


> No, you have to get to the top yourself. 2/3 can be ridden, the last 1/3 you're pushing the bike up the hill.
> 
> Same place back in January.


Awesome! What pressures do you run for that descent?


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

A few from last nights ride. Conditions were all over the place. I have everything from barely rideable to really good packed snow. 
Local wildlife


----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

View attachment 968125
View attachment 968124
View attachment 968123
Was out in the saddle today, pristine conditions of minus 15, superb traction and completely deserted - love my fattie


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

This is the ICT's first ride into the Santanoni Farm. The trail was great. Broken by snowmobiles and used by skiers and snowshoes. And now Fat Bikes! Beautiful day in the Adirondacks. Temps in the mid teen's. Only had on glove liners with the Bar Mitts.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

A small, yet strong storm cell rolled through and started dumping snow


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

dgw2jr said:


> A small, yet strong storm cell rolled through and started dumping snow


Seriously, Can I get the full size of this image. I would love to have it as my background screen.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

dgw2jr said:


> A small, yet strong storm cell rolled through and started dumping snow


Looks like a painting. Awesome picture!!!!

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

After roughly 5 feet of new snow in February and avg. temperature of 9.2 degrees (F) so far this month here in upstate NY this trail by my house is in great shape. Groomed, and awesome today.


----------



## Papa Burgundy (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## tuskenraider (Sep 9, 2012)

First ride on the new bike............ground conditions all over the place in the local forest preserve, but got through most of it.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Papa Burgundy said:


>


A single sign that says "ALL THE THINGS" would have been sufficient.


----------



## twisneski (May 13, 2004)

Friday night lights!


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Finally, spring is here

I know wrong frame, but this way it is two in one. SS+1x11


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm assuming that's Anchorage Alaska? No snow??


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

...


----------



## ltngbg99 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## ltngbg99 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## ltngbg99 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## ltngbg99 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry about multiple posts. Haven't posted on the forum in a long time. Experimenting with how to post pictures. Here's our first Fatbike build. Only 1 real ride so far.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

ltngbg99 said:


> Sorry about multiple posts. Haven't posted on the forum in a long time. Experimenting with how to post pictures. Here's our first Fatbike build. Only 1 real ride so far.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Beautiful
fatty!


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

VitaliT said:


> Finally, spring is here
> 
> I know wrong frame, but this way it is two in one. SS+1x11
> View attachment 968362
> ...


Great
color
combo!
Cheers!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*FIFO ride (First In, First Out) this morning watching the sun come up*









*****


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

Todays gnarly trail just outside Stockholm.


----------



## andy b. (Sep 7, 2010)

alshead said:


> FWIW, I have had a dropper on my fatty for the last two years. Originally, I put it on because, well, droppers are f'in awesome and I can't imagine riding a bike any more without one- in Colorado, where most every trail is up up up and then down down down, it's a huge help in getting my weight low and slaying the trail. However, I have also found it to be a huge bonus on the fatty for just the reason you're assuming. When the snow is deep, loose or it's otherwise tough to get started, I drop my post and can get up onto my pedals and get going MUCH easier. It's not something I thought about before having it on my fatty, but it comes in handy A LOT for just that reason.
> 
> View attachment 967221


Why do you guys say things to help me spend money? :cryin:
Seriously though, I could use one for EXACTLY the reason you say! I never really thought about it, but it IS a big pain to try and get started again in deep snow. This would help. Any tips for which brand/model is best for cold weather use? Feel free to PM me or maybe I'll start a new thread to not go OT here.


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

andy b. said:


> Any tips for which brand/model is best for cold weather use?


Gravity droppers are bomb proof, but they don't look as nice as the hydraulic ones. Got one on my trailbike and it just works in any conditions (which my previous KS Lev didn't).


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Beach rideIMG_4727 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

awesome ride. the snow is so much more ridable than last week! did a little over 15 miles. i would also like to thank snowmobilers for contributing to breaking trails and packing snow. i would thank snowshoers too but they were not a big factor today. they do great work on single track though.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Makten said:


> Todays gnarly trail just outside Stockholm.
> 
> View attachment 968431


i can't tell you how badly i want to ride that! gorgeous pic.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Took a little urban excursion today. Didn't have time to hit the trail. 








A hill behind where I work. 
Had to ride a mile or so of this to get there. Snow plowed over, walked on, really crunchy crap. 








Was a good little ride. Got to try out the 3 tokens and slick honey in the Bluto and the Wolf Tooth 16 t cog. Both lived up to expectations!


----------



## Rockhead66 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Sunny Dayz*









Awesome day on the trails. Lots of Fat Bikes out packing down the trails. Lots of evidence of unplanned dismounts throughout the trail system. The ribbon of trail was mostly 12-18 inches below the snow cap, but if you ride of the 6 inch platform of snow trail, you sink a foot or so.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcoming back longer days and after-work rides.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

*Highland MI*

It doesn't get any better than today, 19 deg's F, not a cloud in the sky, no wind.


----------



## Claybuster (Sep 24, 2014)

First ride on the new fatty. Perfect weather 15*F and bright sun. Had lots of fun back in my woods, but I can't wait to hit the local trails.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

This is what the beach looks like on Cape Cod, Massachusetts.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

thecanoe said:


> This is what the beach looks like on Cape Cod, Massachusetts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my family will love that. They visited last summer


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Twice the Fat!*

Excellent day on the big bike today near Boulder Colorado!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

^^^^^^^

This :thumbsup:



*****


----------



## rides2slow (Jun 18, 2007)

Very, very nice.....



Makten said:


> Todays gnarly trail just outside Stockholm.
> 
> View attachment 968431


----------



## flashgorman (Mar 1, 2015)

Fat Biking in the UK on new Baby Fatty. 

Snow not available but plenty of mud.


----------



## twentyniner29 (Dec 2, 2014)

Perfect conditions at Bald Mountain South Unit (Lake Orion, Michigan) yesterday!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Just hit the frozen tundra of Upstate NY again. Across Lake Harris on the snowmobile track and back on the road. And yes, I am running Lou/Lou on the ICT. Love the traction and cornering. Seems made to be this way.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Ontario Canada.


----------



## Wig (Aug 24, 2014)

Starr Pass - Tucson Mountains


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## zero85ZEN (Feb 11, 2015)

Indy got some snow!


----------



## Blueallah (Jun 16, 2005)

Great start to March in Evergreen CO


----------



## Papa Burgundy (Feb 25, 2015)

03'Darin said:


> I'm assuming that's Anchorage Alaska? No snow??


If that was for me, then yeah that's anchorage, AK it snowed yesterday but not a lot.

New Van Helga's


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

A fun day on the Fatbikes...........

Fat biking Waha - Snow, Mud, Rocks, woohooo! by Doug Goodenough, on Flickr


----------



## sebob (Mar 14, 2008)

First real ride on the fatty. Beautiful start to March in Bozeman and a fun combination of snow and mud.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Took some photos for the Antelope Island 50k race coming up in April


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRockF3 (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

JRockF3 said:


> View attachment 968918


Hugo 26? Width? How do you like them?


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Winter Bike 2015. East Burke, VT.

-18 F to start the day warmed to 20 by noon. Trails were great.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

dgw2jr said:


> Took some photos for the Antelope Island 50k race coming up in April


Man, am I jealous! Nice hills!!!!!!!!


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

Rode with a few buddys at Atwood Park in Rockford, IL


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

From the fork in the sled groomed Bad River:



Panorama with moving sled:


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Hard to tell from the picture, but it was actually snowing when I took this. It started as snow, and ended as freezing rain. Everything has a coat of ice now. 








This one shows the snow a bit better. Fat guy hiding behind two non-fat friends.


----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

Out yesterday at Hilton Falls ON, ran into another forum member (?Black Penguin?) With his lovely Spesh fatboy, here it is with my Charger and some other shots. Nice to meet you mate hope to see you there next week


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

anortherncrazy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That thing looks bad ass! Nice!


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

JRockF3 said:


> View attachment 968918


That is sharp! No pedals; is it brand new? I like it!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Went down to the Detroit River tonight, opposite Zug Island and then went back to the shop for a winter warmer..


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

HotHead said:


> That thing looks bad ass! Nice!


Thanks man! That thing is scary fast..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

anortherncrazy said:


> Thanks man! That thing is scary fast..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm anxious to see what you have planned for the Fatback also! Are you staggering the wheel width or size with the bluto on that bike? Part of me wanted to buy that nextie rim off you.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

I still got it Kyle! Make ya a deal mang. Was gonna get another one and use it for a build for next fall but I need to put money into the Fatback first. The Fatback is at powder coat at the moment getting done up in metal flake candy apple red. Here's what it's gonna be: Bluto, Stan's 50mm 27.5 rims, Vee 3.25 tires, Enve bar/stem/seat post, SRAM Guide RS brakes, i9 hubs and spokes/x01 drivetrain and not sure yet on a saddle. Thing is gonna be nasty! Just need to stop spending money on the Whiteout!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Kingdom Trails, Burke VT last Wednesday. Riverwood (not this pic) was especially fun and cruise-y.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Almost 3 years old and I'm still loving my Vertigo Cycles titanium fat bike 


Vertigo Titanium Fat Bike by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Speed King (Nov 10, 2014)

ds2199 said:


> Excellent day on the big bike today near Boulder Colorado!
> 
> View attachment 968543
> 
> ...


Awesome. What tandem is that?


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

*Fresh Pugsley*

I forgot about this thread. I took this a week or two ago. Pugsley all re-painted and new tires. More pics here.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/lipstick-pug-949833.html


----------



## Papa Burgundy (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Jarrah Forrest, West Oz


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

Papa Burgundy said:


>


Cool!
What bar-ends are those?
Thanks


----------



## mattmanNC (Mar 3, 2015)

Framed Alaskan Carbon X7 XWT
First ride...


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

First track this morning :thumbsup:









****


----------



## Papa Burgundy (Feb 25, 2015)

JohnnyMagic said:


> Cool!
> What bar-ends are those?
> Thanks


Ergon grips GS2

http://www.ergon-bike.com/us/en/product/gs2


----------



## Papa Burgundy (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Drevil said:


> Almost 3 years old and I'm still loving my Vertigo Cycles titanium fat bike
> 
> 
> Vertigo Titanium Fat Bike by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Those bikes are works of art.


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)

Clear skies at last.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

There are two types of mountain bikers. Those who are faster than me, and me.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

^^^^^^^
great pic


----------



## Papa Burgundy (Feb 25, 2015)

Glad the hills are not so muddy.


----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

Fatbikes do grow on trees.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

solo...


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Ride to work yesterday morning*

Villach, Austria


----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

Into the crunchy stuff yesterday


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

dietz31684 said:


> View attachment 970310
> View attachment 970311
> View attachment 970312


Love that fat tire track..


----------



## nuru nuru (Apr 4, 2008)

*Bushwhacking*

...


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Night ride just behind my house before a night shift...


----------



## rain100 (Sep 12, 2014)

Fatbiking in central Iowa.

DSCF5413 by Evan.Feekes, on Flickr

DSCF5421 by Evan.Feekes, on Flickr


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Nice frame bag.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Best way to start the weekend.


----------



## Papa Burgundy (Feb 25, 2015)

Just saw your pictures on 29inch tumblr feed. Pretty awesome view!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

a shot of our groomer.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

River adventure! Snow is hard as steel!


----------



## zero85ZEN (Feb 11, 2015)

*Frozen tire rut...*

on single track trail. :madman:

Plus frozen footprints made it pretty much unridable. :nonod:


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Moraine State Park in PA. They've been letting the snowmobiles on the paved bike trail. Great riding on the fatbike.


----------



## Cschob (Jan 23, 2015)

40+ degrees here is Bozeman, MT making conditions pretty slushy but there was still some dry fluff up high


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

40+ in Anchorage too. At least it is possible to ride the multiuse trails. The singletrack not as much:madman:


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Conditions in NJ have been primo since our last storm 3 days ago. 3 rides in 3 days. Legs getting tired...


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

sryanak said:


> View attachment 970773
> 
> 
> 40+ in Anchorage too. At least it is possible to ride the multiuse trails. The singletrack not as much:madman:


you're in a "slow no wake" zone.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

sryanak said:


> 40+ in Anchorage too. At least it is possible to ride the multiuse trails. The singletrack not as much:madman:


Amazing! It didn't get out of the 40's yesterday in North FL.


----------



## flashgorman (Mar 1, 2015)

Contender for rut of the day, ten foot snow drifts just out of shot.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Graniteville, VT








What, you may ask, is that big metal thing doing in the woods??? It's a remnant of the old granite quarries from the late 1800's/early 1900's. It was a "boiler" they used to run steam driven rock drills, after they tired of using a sledgehammer in turn while the other guy held the bit in place.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

The "Split Decision" drop, Cunningham Park, Queens NY
via Imgflip GIF Maker


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

+17°C in Stockholm Sweden today! :eekster: The new Deore brakes are brilliant and dirt cheap.


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

Vermont spring conditions are great right now. Lots of thawing and freezing, making the singletrack awesome.


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

Oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Feb 4, 2015)

Perfect conditions...


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice day in the 70's at River Creek WMA.


----------



## oldprobmx (Jun 13, 2013)

last bits of snow. looks like spring is coming.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Training ride at Antelope Island


----------



## Steve56303 (Jan 19, 2015)

Mid 30's in MN - the local beach isn't quite ready for swimming, but it was a blast riding there.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Saturday*

Great conditions for riding this weekend, we're getting warmer this week, it will be interesting to see what happens with all this snow. We have about 30" on the ground right now.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

There are two types of mountain bikers. Those who are faster than me, and me.


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)

Spring is here.


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

The pugsley's maiden tour


----------



## duncanstrohnd (Mar 20, 2013)

*-26c in Ontario*

This was mid February at the river on my local trails. -26 degrees celcius - perfect riding weather!


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Colorado, today on my lunch break 64 degree and 76 by end of the week. :eekster:


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Hit the bike/running path after work. Got an inch of rain yesterday and 6 inches of melting snow. Don't think the trails will be open for a while. Some huge puddles on the path about 3 inches deep. The home made fenders work great. Only thing that got wet was my toes!


----------



## Papa Burgundy (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Johanneson (May 24, 2012)

Still winter, up high.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice here on the down low.


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Above Montezuma*

45 degrees at 10,800 ft. Crazy warm, nice riding snow.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Dam; bike.


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

*Fatboy*

Nice and clean... But, not for long!



AllMountin' said:


> Dam; bike.


----------



## beluga_ciabatta (Jan 30, 2015)

*Some pics from Wednesday*


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Pic from yesterdays ride, best ride so far at this winter. 3.5h of pure enjoyment...


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Some memories from our fun time yesterday. 
It was either skis, showshoes, dog sleds or fat bikes:thumbsup:

You don't get far without the right equipment.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

skogorbet said:


> View attachment 972495


Forget the hydration pack, you need an oxygen pack!


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Haha... yea, actually the higher I got the harder my tires got because of the decrease in atmospheric pressure. Had to air down a little up high.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

skogorbet said:


> Haha... yea, actually the higher I got the harder my tires got because of the decrease in atmospheric pressure. Had to air down a little up high.


Ha ha ha! I ran into that when I stopped this fall to ride up on Independence pass. I was sucking wind and getting rattled around until I checked and lowered my psi.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Crisp and smooth trails after thaw refreeze. Season is winding down. It was nice to see a little dirt peaking through.

Vermont


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome early morning ride today with perfect conditions!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice evening ride on my local beach.


----------



## Papa Burgundy (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

Papa Burgundy said:


>


mongoose vinson - 5


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Went looking for snow and found some sweet stuff.


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

I finally have my bike and a pic to share, but it wasn't a very good outing. We've had a lot of melting, so we have challenging conditions for a roadie who is a total fatty newb! I didn't plan to park the bike this way; it parked itself at great cost to my "underside" when my foot couldn't pedal forward so it spun backward.... and I smacked the nose of the seat. I think I bruised my coccyx. Stupid newb. :madman:


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

snows finally melting in SW Ontario but trails are now a big muddy mess. Endomorph didn't cut it today...


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Cedar City, Utah


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

^ Nice HDR pics!


----------



## flashgorman (Mar 1, 2015)

Looking out over the Warwickshire badlands on the Baby Fatty.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

vos07 said:


> View attachment 972993


In the rare event your trail has a painful or prolonged stalactite lasting 4 or more months, stop using the trail and get help from your local land manger right away, or permanent problems could occur.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

The tunnel would be more proud if you called it a stalagmite, rising instead of dangling, as it were.


----------



## beluga_ciabatta (Jan 30, 2015)

Actually it's a column, since the top and bottom connect.


----------



## krap22 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

*Muklukking about*


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Still winter.

Catamount VT


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Spent my 32nd birthday in the Utah Dixie!

Red Cliffs, St. George, Utah


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

-Joe


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr

A pic from today's ride.


----------



## siebermd (Feb 27, 2015)

My wife caught me on a fly by at the beach.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I think I found a tire I like better than the Surly Nate.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Drevil said:


> I think I found a tire I like better than the Surly Nate.
> 
> View attachment 973515


I'm thinking VH's will be next when the HuDu's wear out. How do they roll on pavement? I'm a one bike guy and do hit the paved trails when the mtb trails are closed.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Drevil said:


> I think I found a tire I like better than the Surly Nate.
> 
> View attachment 973515


They're _that_ good, eh? Just from seeing pictures of the tread pattern I sort of gathered they might rock on singletrack.


----------



## rooze (Oct 22, 2014)

The sign says it all. A 10mph rolling average, LOL


----------



## chuyler1 (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

not2shabby said:


> I'm thinking VH's will be next when the HuDu's wear out. How do they roll on pavement? I'm a one bike guy and do hit the paved trails when the mtb trails are closed.


They roll surprisingly well on pavement and hardpack in general! Very glad I purchased a pair, think I'm going to love them on single track this summer.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Trower said:


> They roll surprisingly well on pavement and hardpack in general! Very glad I purchased a pair, think I'm going to love them on single track this summer.


Just what I wanted to hear! Thanks. Now to start putting my change in the jar....
It looks like the HuDu's have quite a bit of life left in them, so it'll be a while.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Drevil said:


> I think I found a tire I like better than the Surly Nate.
> 
> View attachment 973515


Where are you riding? Bike looks shockingly clean.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Captain_America1976 said:


> Where are you riding? Bike looks shockingly clean.


Just around the 'hood. Think I'm gonna try Fairland later, which I think should be mostly good with the wind the last couple of days.



Leopold Porkstacker said:


> They're _that_ good, eh? Just from seeing pictures of the tread pattern I sort of gathered they might rock on singletrack.


The deep siping on each block is pretty cool. When you push against one of them, you can see how much it flexes to conform to the terrain.



not2shabby said:


> I'm thinking VH's will be next when the HuDu's wear out. How do they roll on pavement? I'm a one bike guy and do hit the paved trails when the mtb trails are closed.


I've been running HuDus on and off for 3 years, and they roll more quickly and easily, but they don't grip as well. I like a mix of grip and rollability, but I lean more to the former. Since I'm not too fast, I might as well be able to clean tricky sections


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

beluga_ciabatta said:


> Actually it's a column, since the top and bottom connect.


I try to nock down the outhouse stalagemites before they become columns in the winter.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Drevil said:


> Just around the 'hood. Think I'm gonna try Fairland later, which I think should be mostly good with the wind the last couple of days.
> 
> The deep siping on each block is pretty cool. When you push against one of them, you can see how much it flexes to conform to the terrain.
> 
> I've been running HuDus on and off for 3 years, and they roll more quickly and easily, but they don't grip as well. I like a mix of grip and rollability, but I lean more to the former. Since I'm not too fast, I might as well be able to clean tricky sections


Sounds good. There's just a few places where the HuDu's come up short. I don't try to ride fast on paved trails and would rather have more grip too.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Papa Burgundy said:


>


How close were you able to get to the glacier? I haven't been out there this year yet, but have some co-workers from Anchorage who want to ride out there.


----------



## Papa Burgundy (Feb 25, 2015)

Started way to late in the day to get close. But the first two crossings were frozen.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

First fatbike ride ever this morning for the commute! I knew I'd be happy I bought this thing. Here's to many more to come. :thumbsup:


----------



## Papa Burgundy (Feb 25, 2015)

Found some snow!


----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

Not much snow left but the Charge Cooker ploughed through it all - ice, slush, rocks, roots - like a dream, insane grip and precise handling. Fat bikes: the best fun to be had on two wheels!


----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

Charger H said:


> View attachment 973866
> 
> 
> Not much snow left but the Charge Cooker ploughed through it all - ice, slush, rocks, roots - like a dream, insane grip and precise handling. Fat bikes: the best fun to be had on two wheels!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

The commute this morning:


----------



## flashgorman (Mar 1, 2015)

Another late commute


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Still got snow in New Jersey (March 18th)


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice weather for Spring Break this week!


----------



## eastcoastmike (Feb 9, 2015)

*Fat tyres, skinny sun - solar eclipse*

Kinda hard to see (damn tricky to get a decent exposure of, the cloud cover actually worked in favour) but here's a couple snaps taken during today's partial solar eclipse in the UK. It reached about 95% complete so didn't get fully dark but still quite nice.


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Too much fun*

long way down


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Long way up


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool shots. I like the first one the best.



eastcoastmike said:


> Kinda hard to see (damn tricky to get a decent exposure of, the cloud cover actually worked in favour) but here's a couple snaps taken during today's partial solar eclipse in the UK. It reached about 95% complete so didn't get fully dark but still quite nice.
> 
> View attachment 974506
> 
> ...


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

We rode into Camp Santanoni last week. Perfect trail conditions. Hard pack with very, little, ice here and there. Temps in the 20's. Only saw 1 other person. Skiing in, on our way out.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## sebob (Mar 14, 2008)

Went for a quick spin at one of my favorite trails on Friday, a beautiful 63 degree first day of spring. Needless to say, the trails were mostly dry but the fatty was still fun.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice ride with my bro... He was smoking me (unusual) and at the end of our ride I realized I was running 3PSI at the back and 2PSI upfront. Lou/Lou combo. Grip/traction was amazing!!


----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

These trails can be a challenge in the summer on my full sus Rocky Mountain Element Carbon. Rode through it all further to the thaw, all was ice, slush and slick rocks - and ploughed through it no problems on the Cooker with incredible traction and an insane ability to charge up and through the chunder - am now revising what is possible on a fat bike - incredible and soo much fun :thumbsup:.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

My first real ride that didn't involve snow:










I was very impressed by the grip and comfort of the Floater tires, but it was a lot of work humping them up this hilly loop.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

My 9:Zero:7 on the first dirt ride around Junktown, CO...
Turns out the damn thing likes the feel of dirt between the treads!


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Fooling around on a buddy's beargrease

















We were "testing" traction to see how fast we could corner before washing out! Low light made for bad pics


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Fresh tracks late in the season here in CT.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

BansheeRune said:


> My 9:Zero:7 on the first dirt ride around Junktown, CO...
> Turns out the damn thing likes the feel of dirt between the treads!
> 
> View attachment 975078


Rode my 2012 9:zero:7 just under 6,000 miles, not once ever hitting the snow. Just dirt, mud, rocks, etc., on singletrack and fire roads. Worked great.


----------



## Anabar (May 26, 2012)

22/III/2015


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Dirt!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Marshfield Pond by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Snow, still. And cold.


----------



## JMiL954 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Iowa FatBoy*

Snow has melted in Iowa people were actually fishing on Brushy Creek Lake.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

And to interrupt the flow of sunny photos


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

There sure is some gorgeous hardware in this thread...


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Our snow melted a few weeks back, but it returned yesterday in a big way.

I made one more (the last?) snow ride for the winter.

View attachment 975242


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn it! We've been without snow for a while now!

Good times!


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Not a riding pic, but more of a teaser from a build I'm working on:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, hurry up and glue that thing together so we can see a pic of it.

Keep us posted on the project!


----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That not so lean green machine looks fun!


----------



## momikey (Aug 6, 2014)

dirtdawg21892 said:


> View attachment 975247


dirtdawg, Have you been back to Millstone recently?

2 weekends ago it was all rutted up from the mini warm up we had but for the past 7 weeks or so its been like a race track.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Went looking for some remnants of snow&#8230;nope. Dry as a bone at 8000'. Oh well.


----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

momikey said:


> dirtdawg, Have you been back to Millstone recently?
> 
> 2 weekends ago it was all rutted up from the mini warm up we had but for the past 7 weeks or so its been like a race track.


 Went earlier this year and it was way too soft, a bit disappointing to go all that way for a 4 mile slog. Unfortunately I haven't had a chance to go back since.
However I was at winterbike up in burke, and that was a lot of fun (even though the ruts were crazy after the first afternoon)


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

New ride! SS for the time being, but I have an XT rear derailleur waiting to be installed. Going to switch out cables to a matching blue, and then it should be done!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## sagealmighty (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks to unseasonably cold weather here in the east, the snow is nice and crusty. perfect for snow biking.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Trail finally opened yesterday after 6 inches of snow melt and some rain. Too bad the pilot wasn't feeling too good. Still got in 7 or 8 slow miles. Tonight it's snowing again! Won't last though.


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nothing crazy. Just piddling around. Mounted a Sven-Saw on the front rack for those times a fallen tree is across the trail.

Also found my limits a while ago with rim-bouncing low pressure in a mud pit. Got halfway through, bike quit moving forward and I had to walk it out. The shoes still have dried mud on them.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Well, hurry up and glue that thing together so we can see a pic of it.
> 
> Keep us posted on the project!


Nearly done:


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

CX racing:










Strangely clean afterwards which didn't seem right:


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I noticed you have a gopro on your helmet, is that a rear facing camera on the chain stay? 
Where's the video? !


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Love the depth in this shot. Cool!



bmike said:


> Marshfield Pond by mbeganyi, on Flickr
> 
> Snow, still. And cold.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Hints of snow at the Frederick Watershed in Maryland. Pic by Brad Quartuccio.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Snow had been long gone from Boise

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

blown240 said:


> Nearly done:


Lookin' good! Lets ride it.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

just commuting to work........


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Kinda scrap conditions, so just played on rocks and corners.


----------



## kelbo (May 13, 2014)

Got about 13 miles on my new Fatboy. The quality and performance of this bike compared to my old dolo is amazing. I truly did not know what I was missing out on. Cant wait to hit the trail today.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool!

Is that a 1995 M1?



blown240 said:


> Nearly done:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought the post holes on the trail were from the horse people, but it turns out they were probably unicorn prints.


----------



## RicThot (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## enemy1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Meanwhile in Finland


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

That's kinda Cute



enemy1 said:


> Meanwhile in Finland
> 
> View attachment 976082


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

shoo said:


> Cool!
> 
> Is that a 1995 M1?


Sure is!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

blown240 said:


> Sure is!


I'd like to try it out. Looks fun as hell!


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Early Morning foggy town ride


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*sweet*

fat is good on these trails


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Spring is on in full force.

Green grass in Utah?


----------



## shibby68 (Mar 27, 2015)

My Kona Wo on local trails


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

dgw2jr said:


> Spring is on in full force.
> 
> Green grass in Utah?


It's legal in Colorado...


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool! I had a 96



blown240 said:


> Sure is!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

beerisgood1 said:


> fat is good on these trails


That's some familiar mountain bike habitat! Fat bikes like it there too...


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Boris and Goose


----------



## krap22 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

my young fella givin' it a bash


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That's awesome! ^^


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

My new 616 Muenzie.


----------



## wdonegan (Feb 11, 2011)

^^That is gorgeous...


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Tunalic said:


> My new 616 Muenzie.


Kool!


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Tunalic said:


> My new 616 Muenzie.


Gorgeous. They are local to me and I strongly considered them. May still have to go with one for street mode.

Keeping the OnOne still?


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

blue_biker said:


> Keeping the OnOne still?


Oh yes, love my Fatty! I'm just borrowing the wheels until I decide what I want for this.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Tunalic said:


> My new 616 Muenzie.


Oh hell yeah! That's fauckin' sweet!!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Elegance in size fAt. 😊


----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

I must agree, that is one sleek looking bike.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

Such a good ride Today. Dirt is starting to peak through finally in New England.

The studded D4s hooked up like crazy all morning on the changing trail conditions (hard pack crust, textured ice, dirt!)


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Finally finished.


----------



## civicseth (Mar 16, 2015)

Motobecane Sturgis Bullet


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Wawayanda Park, NJ


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Quick rip in downtown Calgary!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

This morning I change out the handlbars for the On One Marys and a big ole small hit my face when I got on it! 
Also added the Floaters and went for a sweet 10 miler at some trails in Tallahassee.





This is what I've used so far...can't find my scales so the bathroom one says 32.5. Still got to trim my hoses and cut steerer tube.

Taken:
Race Face Turbine Cinch Crankset (Fatty)
30T Wolf Tooth Dropstop Cinch Chain ring (Fatty)
Brooks B17 Aged dyed black (Sawyer)
Tioga Spyder Pedals

Borrowed:
On One Mary Handlebar (Fatty)
Sram X9 Mech & Shifter (Fatty)
On One Fatty Wheelset (Fatty)

Bontrager Race Lite 90mm Stem (Sawyer)
Bontrager Rhythm Elite Seatpost (Sawyer)

Out of Parts Bin:
On One Half Bob Lock-0n Foam Grips/Black
On One Steel Fatty Fork (plasti dip black) May have to powder coat it!

New: 
Cane Creek 40 Headset
Shimano Deore M615 Brakes
Gold Duck Brand Tape for Rims

I have the X1 groupo without the cranks. Ordered the On One Fatty Max XD to convert my hub but found out I have the older hub & won't work.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

My buddy atop his Boo AluBooYah at Laurel Hill.


Crisp Day at Laurel Hill by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Torrance Barrens Crust Ride*


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

I think I'm finally getting the hang of this fat bike thing. Went out onto the bay a couple times yesterday. This spot is a sandbar that has a lot of growth on it. The gulls like to hang out here; they are the white spots in the pic. It was the first time I actually had fun on my fatty. I wasn't totally stressed out. Got a nice little sunburn on my face too. Whoops.


----------



## McFat (Jan 11, 2015)

*10 miler*

Still lots of snow in the woods, but found some nice spots also. Was able link together 10 miles. I will admit to some walking when it got real deep.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Made some mud/slush/soup guards today....
Rebeccatheripper and the dog and myself were out trolling the beach and I saw a broken fish tote washed up. Instantly I knew I had to have it (tomorrow is recycling day too, so the remnants will be gone). Here was my chance to make some fenders and be ready for mud season, as the local snow is almost gone. 








Out came the trusty jigsaw, a sharpie marker, and torch...
Cut em out, and bent them on the corner of mrs rippers' garden beds. Luckily there's enough snow in the yard to fast cool them so they hold their shape, and don't want to bend back...








Now if I hadn't left my drill at the shop on Friday, this would be more than just a teaser. Hooray for upcycling.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Last snow ride?*

While we still have a decent amount of snow on the ground (and got another 3" yesterday), I doubt we'll be able to ride on top of it much longer. It's going to be an unusually long spring thaw for us. I foresee a lot of road miles in the next few weeks. Today was good as long as you stayed on the packed in trail.


----------



## civicseth (Mar 16, 2015)

After it's first trail ride yesterday.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Wife wants to try!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

dgw2jr said:


> Wife wants to try!


I think you may have just lost your bike...


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Last powder ride before the crust


----------



## DG40 (Feb 5, 2014)

Velobike said:


> I think you may have just lost your bike...


I think I'd be OK with that


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Took her to get dirty today!





Polk Salad anyone!


----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

Playing on the beach to get through the lousy transitional period between winter and spring (also known as mud/slush season)


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

civicseth said:


> After it's first trail ride yesterday.


Nice color and matches your car.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Jay mtn road Ny state


----------



## JMiL954 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Iowa*

A couple more from Brushy Creek State Park.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Frederick Watershed (Maryland), Iceberg trail:


Iceberg Trail by bundokbiker, on Flickr

(More)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That **** eatin' grin is what fat bikes are all about!!! ^^


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

Yesterdays ride while a few guys stopped for adjustments.

Weird thing about this color is it comes out either yellow or orange in pictures. this is the first picture where it shows both colors in the same picture. You don't ever see the yellow color of the bike except for in pictures.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Aahh...Spring.


----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)

Sloppy day on a rail trail path...really need some fenders


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Nicest ride of the winter for me and my brother. 50% snowshoe path, 40% crust riding (really fun) 10% near St-Laurence River


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Just in case I'm ever surrounded by a flock of Farley 6's, I can find mine quickly. 
Not2shabby.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Good stuff, Shabby!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## krap22 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

Muddy ride this weekend.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm sure Monday was the last day the Savage River ice bridge was useful. Snow was rotting fast up in Denali.


----------



## frl (Jul 22, 2014)

*Mountain in Norway*

Dyna


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Co-opski said:


> View attachment 977541
> 
> View attachment 977542
> 
> I'm sure Monday was the last day the Savage River ice bridge was useful. Snow was rotting fast up in Denali.


Is that bus famous from a book?


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

I was asking myself the same question...


Chippertheripper said:


> Is that bus famous from a book?


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

dgw2jr said:


> Wife wants to try!





Velobike said:


> I think you may have just lost your bike...


Or your buying another fat bike.


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

Drevil said:


> Frederick Watershed (Maryland), Iceberg trail:
> 
> 
> Iceberg Trail by bundokbiker, on Flickr
> ...


That's the kind of trails I love to ride!


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Chippertheripper said:


> Is that bus famous from a book?


Same type of bus, different one.

The bus you're thinking of has 142 printed on the top. (unless I'm wrong...)


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Aceldama said:


> Same type of bus, different one.
> 
> The bus you're thinking of has 142 printed on the top. (unless I'm wrong...)


Yup that is bus 142. If you look at it the Alaska militia has removed the 142 with bullet holes. Kind of a junk show out there now.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

View from the Denver Front Range this morning









***


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Co-opski said:


> Yup that is bus 142. If you look at it the Alaska militia has removed the 142 with bullet holes. Kind of a junk show out there now.
> View attachment 977584
> 
> View attachment 977585
> ...


I stand corrected :thumbsup:

That must have been a pretty long ride. I was trying to map the distance from the Savage River to the Stampede Trail on google maps.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Aceldama said:


> I stand corrected :thumbsup:
> 
> That must have been a pretty long ride. I was trying to map the distance from the Savage River to the Stampede Trail on google maps.


8.5 hours round trip but I was slow at my own pace taking the round about way. kind of planning a loop into the park and taking that out in the future.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Stampede+Trail,+Healy,+AK+99743/@63.8749257,-149.6979714,5953m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x56cd3ff511b0993f:0xc3c5940484982be0?hl=en


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

That looks like an amazing place to ride.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Kbbob (Sep 30, 2013)

*Nostalgia.*









About to pull the studs:


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Kbbob said:


> View attachment 977662
> 
> 
> About to pull the studs:


Pulling studs?
I'm just going to get different tires.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That would be worse than pulling teeth! He's prolly changing tires...


----------



## flashgorman (Mar 1, 2015)

Sunrise yesterday. Makes it worth getting up early.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

My wife and son are loving the new, ex. small, 9:zero:7 I got for her. They spec'd it out really nice with a mix of X9 shifters and rear derailleur, X7 front. Carbon bars and post. D5's and RF crank. Great bike. I really like the build of the frame. Cool tube shapes.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sharp bike^^

The 9:Zero:7's are light and ride really well. I love my size large. The only complaint I have is the low BB, 'cause the pedal strikes happen often.
Overall, the bike is awesome. D5's are very nice tires. I also have Bud/Lou for powder days.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Now that the snow is gone for sure, the Vertigo goes back into singlespeed mode dressed up in pink bits.


FatPinklespeed by bundokbiker, on Flickr


FatPinklespeed by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Kbbob (Sep 30, 2013)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> Pulling studs?
> I'm just going to get different tires.


Actually pulled studs, as I got a great deal on 400 Grip Studs last fall, and nobody has ever accused me of being smart. :thumbsup:

Nates + 300 odd Grip Studs did turn out to be bomber for what ended up as mostly rained-on ice for our local winter.

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## Kbbob (Sep 30, 2013)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> My wife and son are loving the new, ex. small, 9:zero:7 I got for her. They spec'd it out really nice with a mix of X9 shifters and rear derailleur, X7 front. Carbon bars and post. D5's and RF crank. Great bike. I really like the build of the frame. Cool tube shapes.


Very nice! Have a friend who is about 5' 0", and tougher than all of the men in our town put together. She needs to see your build. She could really humiliate our riding group with a bike like this.

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Yesterday's 7 hour bike adventure.


----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)

i thought i could make it through....

[/SUB]


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

smartsnake said:


> i thought i could make it through....
> 
> [/SUB]
> View attachment 978343


Yup, know that feeling only too well.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Drevil said:


> Now that the snow is gone for sure, the Vertigo goes back into singlespeed mode dressed up in pink bits.


What is your gearing?


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

5" of fresh snow... April 4th. Will have to be patient before I try my fat on dirt


----------



## histrionicus (Jan 8, 2015)

*Riding the dozer line. Fairbanks, AK.*


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

The off camber mud under the snow meant l got a little muddy ...........


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

stremf said:


> What is your gearing?


30x19 with 165mm cranks.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

one more, only because its Easter.......


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

we just got 3 inches last night and temps are in the 20's. I'm headin' out in about an hour


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> The off camber mud under the snow meant l got a little muddy ...........
> 
> You gotta pay to play!
> 
> Toys R Us kid detected in thread!


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## EXW (May 11, 2013)

Deer Creek Canyon in CO.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Yesterday, my wife, a gaggle of friends and I did the 2015 International Intergalactic Global Open Mountain Bike Relay of the Multiverse (#iigorelay) in Marysville, PA, and it was a complete blast.

I ended up winning some sweet prizes for best costume of the race. I had to match our team name (Sparklebottom Glitterface) so imagine a grown up chubster squeezed into a 12-year-old-girl's-gymnast fluorescent red leotard adorned with gold sequins, accented with gold lame' tights and glitter gold hat and hair. It also was an effective psychological weapon: as I passed other racers, they'd start laughing and take them out of their zone 

Lots of fatties rollin' at the race. Anyone else here that was there?


Jess Takes a Dive by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Sparklebottom Glitterface by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Sparkle Air by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

First ride on my new Beargrease...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice ride! That will bring good times your way...

Enjoy the fAt!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Drevil said:


> ...so imagine a grown up chubster squeezed into a 12-year-old-girl's-gymnast fluorescent red leotard adorned with gold sequins, accented with gold lame' tights and glitter gold hat and hair....


I'd rather not, but you even supply a pic for those deficient in imagination.

The horror! My eyes! Where's the eye bleach?

Full marks for courage and the pink grips and water bottle. I'm maxxed out on rep for you, or I'd give more for that.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Fatboy...


----------



## eastcoastmike (Feb 9, 2015)

Brig o' Balgownie, made in 1320


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice location, Eastcoast!


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

If I only would have been on my Fatty!


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

Drevil said:


> Yesterday, my wife, a gaggle of friends and I did the 2015 International Intergalactic Global Open Mountain Bike Relay of the Multiverse (#iigorelay) in Marysville, PA, and it was a complete blast.
> 
> I ended up winning some sweet prizes for best costume of the race. I had to match our team name (Sparklebottom Glitterface) so imagine a grown up chubster squeezed into a 12-year-old-girl's-gymnast fluorescent red leotard adorned with gold sequins, accented with gold lame' tights and glitter gold hat and hair. It also was an effective psychological weapon: as I passed other racers, they'd start laughing and take them out of their zone
> 
> ...


I can't believe I didn't know this was going on or even hear anything about it. I used to live in Marysville and now live only about 15 miles away. I would have been there!!


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

curtisp said:


> First ride on my new Beargrease...
> 
> View attachment 978856
> 
> ...


Nice bike!! One of my riding buddies just got one also.

Where was that picture taken?


----------



## momikey (Aug 6, 2014)

TahoeBC said:


>


That looks like a fun place to ride


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Riding the deer trails and found supper running along the ridge...


----------



## Kbbob (Sep 30, 2013)

BansheeRune said:


> Riding the deer trails and found supper running along the ridge...


Groceries on the hoof!

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Hell, yeah! The pit has a fire in as we read posts! Yay!

It's a pork roast, unfortunately...


----------



## Kbbob (Sep 30, 2013)

:thumbsup:


BansheeRune said:


> Hell, yeah! The pit has a fire in as we read posts! Yay!
> 
> It's a pork roast, unfortunately...


Pit fire roasted pork? So sorry about your abject poverty, both morally, and spiritually. I will pray for you, my friend.:thumbsup:

Cheers
Kevin

Ps. This gives one a little time to sharpen up the spear for grocery shopping in the fall.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The game warden would have fun busting me for poachin'!

Venison sux, elk on the other hand, well I have some in the freezer...



Kbbob said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Pit fire roasted pork? So sorry about your abject poverty, both morally, and spiritually. I will pray for you, my friend.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

03'Darin said:


> Nice bike!! One of my riding buddies just got one also.
> 
> Where was that picture taken?


Thanks! I was riding the trails in Decorah, IA. About 25 miles of single track.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Lafayette Heritage Trail


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

An easy ride for once. Gravel track the whole way except for about 100 metres of calf deep mud.

Loch Vaich



The road to infinity


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Egg hunting.


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

curtisp said:


> Thanks! I was riding the trails in Decorah, IA. About 25 miles of single track.


The trail signs are the same they use here in Pa and the current early spring forest looks similar. Just wondering if there were some other trails in decent traveling distance to try out. IA is a bit far though. lol


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Specialized FB ready for summer with 29+


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Little fellow can't wait 'til he's tall enough to ride that! 

Nice changeup for summer!


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

Nice looking bike. Should've just used the bike for the picture, IMHO.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Great crust ride to the camp, still 2 or 3 feet of snow in the woods.*


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

Waiting for the girlfriend to arrive at the pizza place today, I took a little video of the tire going squishy squishy. I love off-road tire pressure!


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

*Great Evening Ride*

A good ten mile ride up at BigFinn and StEds to start the wrap up of the work week.


----------



## Look Out Below (Apr 28, 2011)

Only in Florida.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Mountain Bike Action, May 2015 issue. A buddy submitted a pic of me hopping a log 


Mountain Bike Action: Skinsuits and Fat Bikes by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Singletrack and found treasure


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Look Out Below said:


> Only in Florida.
> 
> View attachment 980104


You got a triple crank and a maverick on a foes fs fatty... Crazy!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice! What are friends for?!?!



Drevil said:


> Mountain Bike Action, May 2015 issue. A buddy submitted a pic of me hopping a log
> 
> 
> Mountain Bike Action: Skinsuits and Fat Bikes by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Allagash (Aug 26, 2013)

Shark said:


> View attachment 980323
> 
> 
> Singletrack and found treasure


As an avid mountain biker and shed antler hunter, this picture speaks to me...!


----------



## loneviking (Mar 30, 2015)

*Powerline road*

This is out in the Nevada desert on a powerline road this last Wednesday.


----------



## ValMSK (Apr 4, 2015)

Sorry for bad focus.


----------



## Khakis359 (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice bike


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

met another fatty while riding today, doesnt happen often here (yet)


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Built mine yesterday, tomorrow its maiden voyage


----------



## loneviking (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice bike, NovaTerra. Just remember to let a bit of air out of those tires.


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

I tried 10psi, but think around 12-15 is better, still have to get used by the drag


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Novaterra said:


> I tried 10psi, but think around 12-15 is better, still have to get used by the drag


I rode singletrails today at 7.5psi front and 8.5psi rear, think l will go lower though


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Hmmm, maybe i'll have to try again then, and still awaiting for the jumbo jim


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Novaterra said:


> Built mine yesterday, tomorrow its maiden voyage


The big Ed is the best looking of all the factory fatties imo.
My homie just broke the rear axle in that syncros hub, fyi. Keep an eye on her.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lookin' good, Nova

Here's a pic from the gully ride today...


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

Nice Looking steed.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Too muddy in the woods. Bike path ride today in Williston VT.























Specialized Fatboy 29+


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Hans,

That bike looks sweet with the 29+ set up! :thumbsup:


And, Thanx Robert!


----------



## momikey (Aug 6, 2014)

hans2vt said:


> Too muddy in the woods. Bike path ride today in Williston VT.
> 
> View attachment 980527
> 
> ...


How long is the bike path in Williston?

Snow ride in Barre, VT


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

momikey said:


> How long is the bike path in Williston?
> 
> Snow ride in Barre, VT
> 
> View attachment 980542


Bike path plus a few neighborhood roads to connect is about 8 mile loop past Allen brook school and Williston central school. But really bike paths and neighborhoods can be connected to continue all the way to south Burlington and the Burlington bike path for 30 miles if you want.


----------



## AlexTheWind (Apr 13, 2015)

In the forests of Pyhä (Finland)


----------



## distracted (Jan 16, 2015)

A very nice day in the Black Hills National Forest.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice bike!

Looks kinda 907'ish


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Williams Fork*

High above Green Mtn Reservoir


----------



## distracted (Jan 16, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Nice bike!
> 
> Looks kinda 907'ish


Thanks! It's a BD Boris X7 (same frame) with a few customizations.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

You're welcome! Just the bend in the downtube & top tube have similar appearance. Looks fat n fun!



distracted said:


> Thanks! It's a BD Boris X7 (same frame) with a few customizations.


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

*Mad man @ Work* :madman::madman::madman:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice stable, Gorman! :thumbsup:

Just curious on the 907, mine is flexy enough that it's concerning. Hope the new design resolves that.


----------



## 108 (Sep 11, 2014)

Somewhere on the Gulf of Finland (Russia).


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks!

Not sure about the 9:zero:7 frame flex. I'm building that green one for my 6yr old son, and I just built my wife one (but neither of them have ridden them yet). I will have to thrash her bike in the next couple weeks, and will report back. Ours are the newest 197 frames with thru axles front and rear though.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The 197 looks to be a nice upgrade. 

And, you're welcome!


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

After work pleasure!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow! I need to take my trials bike there!

Nice bike & pix.


----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

Shamis said:


> After work pleasure!
> 
> View attachment 981354
> 
> ...


Shamis, what a heavenly place - where is this?


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

*Fat bike Porn....50 shades of surly ...LOL!!!*


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

*Summer time....Ice cream Truck on deck!!!!*


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Gorman said:


> *Fat bike Porn....50 shades of surly ...LOL!!!*
> 
> View attachment 981395
> View attachment 981396
> ...


Now this is funny!!! 

My Bikes--2014 Trek Fuel 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Gorman said:


> *Fat bike Porn....50 shades of surly ...LOL!!!*


So are we going to see a mid-fat (27.5+) in a few months?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Gorman said:


> *Fat bike Porn....50 shades of surly ...LOL!!!*


and without wearing a pedal :eekster:


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Charger H said:


> Shamis, what a heavenly place - where is this?


Santa Cruz mountains in California. I live about 10 minutes from this trail. John Nicholas Trail.


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

Big Beaver Creek on the way to Ace to pick up my new reel mower! (Human Powaaa)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I remember pushing one of 'em around the yard while smoking a hooter! Good times!


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

I assume that means "enjoying the grass" while you cut the grass... I was sheltered as a child. 

One more pic from Big Beaver Creek:










And getting some OSB for garage shelving. One 4x8 and two gallons of paint, coming up!










Too much commuter/cargo bike stuff in the fatbike forum?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

My buddy is doing a recycling collection service with one of those trailers. I see him rolling around town pulling it behind his fatty and sometimes behind his beer truck (extracycle).

Good fun!

Cook the grass, cut the grass, it's all good!


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Cool pics Sven7!

Is it just me, or does that rear fender look really long?


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

Garden of the gods, Colorado Springs


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Great pics all! 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

*Perfect Morning.*


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

^^Those flowers are gorgeous!



blown240 said:


> Cool pics Sven7!
> 
> Is it just me, or does that rear fender look really long?


Thanks! The fender is long enough to cover my back, even if I ride through a mud puddle on the way to work. If you consider tangential mud spray, it's got "full coverage". I've got a rear rack on the way, though, so I'll be able to tuck the fender underneath and control it more. Currently the fender always wants to tweak to the drive side. I'm also looking to mount my Sven-Saw and maybe a machete (legal?) under there for 'splorin. I felt like Bogart and Hepburn at the end of _African Queen_ the other day with all that grass.


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Finally made the tune xd body fit the standard hub, mounted the renthall fatbar lite, some small bits, finally ready to go!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking good, Nova!


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Tahoe BC, Awesome as usual! Love the riding partner as I have been trying to get my dog to trail with me as well.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Sven7 said:


> Too much commuter/cargo bike stuff in the fatbike forum?


It all looks like relevant FatBike content to me


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Shamis said:


> Santa Cruz mountains in California. I live about 10 minutes from this trail. John Nicholas Trail.


I've ridden the el Sereno trail system on my fatbike near there but haven't yet ridden the recent John Nicholas trail. One of these days.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

You guys out west are lucky sum beeches.

Dolbydarma, HDR pics? What camera did you use? Looks like your bike is about to jump off the screen!


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> You guys out west are lucky sum beeches.
> 
> Dolbydarma, HDR pics? What camera did you use? Looks like your bike is about to jump off the screen!


Actually took both the pics with my iPhone 5s and edited with Snapseed app.


----------



## Steve56303 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sweet day on the Moonlander with Bionx electric assist.

Rode by and through some shallower parts of the Mississippi.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Steve, that's cheating! 

Nice area for a ride...


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I've ridden the el Sereno trail system on my fatbike near there but haven't yet ridden the recent John Nicholas trail. One of these days.


Not missing much, but some of the views from the top are awesome and pretty fun descent when it's clean. Upper switchbacks are deadly on front end washouts when loose and dry.


----------



## Steve56303 (Jan 19, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Steve, that's cheating!


Ok, you caught me. I admit to having had much more fun riding around than I should have.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

:nono: You're Busted!!!

Just good to see ya havin' a good time riding tha' fAt!


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Steve56303 said:


> Ok, you caught me. I admit to having had much more fun riding around than I should have.


No electric motors allowed, so go ahead and send me that bike so you can be relieved of your burden. (and so I can cruise it to the beach....)


----------



## CrackerJim (Feb 6, 2015)

Steve,

What wattage is that assist motor?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cracker,

It runs on 220v 30amps, you should see the extension cord!


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Steve,

Do you have anymore pics. I have a good friend that is looking for something exactly like this.

Please post a few more pics



Steve56303 said:


> Sweet day on the Moonlander with Bionx electric assist.
> 
> Rode by and through some shallower parts of the Mississippi.
> 
> View attachment 981804


----------



## Steve56303 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi,

It is 350w, 48v - charges in couple hours with a 110 outlet.

It is by far the best bike I've ever owned - so much fun to ride anywhere.

I'm on my phone and don't have any pics handy but plenty of views on this video.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Steve,

The video is Perfect, Thank you very much



Steve56303 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is 350w, 48v - charges in couple hours with a 110 outlet.
> 
> ...


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Riding a lil chunder trail down along the Mississippi. First time on fat tires. Wow! Takes about a third of the effort and time... just bouncin' along


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Steve,

Yeah, I had to mess with ya in good fun!
What kind of range do you get on a charge? I think it's kind fun to haul ass without havin to bust ass! Seems like a fun set up.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Steve56303 (Jan 19, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Steve,
> 
> Yeah, I had to mess with ya in good fun!
> What kind of range do you get on a charge? I think it's kind fun to haul ass without havin to bust ass! Seems like a fun set up.


Hi - no worries. Others here have called me strings of expletives for riding an ebike, so this is taken as all in good fun.

The distance varies with the temp. At zero deg F I only get about 15 miles. At 60 deg F it is closer to 30 miles. This is with a moderate level of assist. It would be longer or shorter by varying the amount of work the bike does.

On the trail I don't really ride any faster, it is just easier. Maybe if I was a much better rider I would go faster, but for me having a battery doesn't improve my riding skills. What it does change is that I can climb things that I otherwise could not.

On the road (I use this bike for commuting, groceries, etc.) I typically leave the assist at a level such that it always feels as though I am going down a gentle hill. I still pedal and get a good ride, but can show up not sweaty and feeling good. Of course I could lower the assist and get a better workout, but I am a runner and the bike is just for fun.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

Today's ride here in CO Springs:








A little too muddy on the trail (didn't want to be "that guy" wrecking the trails), so I popped off and did a little road riding and came by this spot. Got out just as the rain/snow was starting up.


----------



## Papa Burgundy (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

My wife and I went on a great ride through the North Creek Ski Bowl trails and ski trails. She loves her new 9:ZERO:7. The ICT climbed and descended with the best. Could def. benefit from some front suspension. But the ICT is so stable on the trails and rock solid with the build. Great bike.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks like a local park, right? It's actually about 1/2 mile in the Wingdam Trail at Wawayanda Park in NJ.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

No expletives other than it's friggin cool! I have ripped a specialized e assist that plain hauls azz! Gotta say it was fun to feel the acceleration on it.



Steve56303 said:


> Hi - no worries. Others here have called me strings of expletives for riding an ebike, so this is taken as all in good fun.
> 
> The distance varies with the temp. At zero deg F I only get about 15 miles. At 60 deg F it is closer to 30 miles. This is with a moderate level of assist. It would be longer or shorter by varying the amount of work the bike does.
> 
> ...


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

The snow is melting fast here in Utah :eekster:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That Framed looks good! Snow or dirt, that bike should be a grin factory!


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

How's that Framed Alaskan. I really wanted to give that a try but the dimensions looked so compact on the website. I'm 6'3" and figured it wouldn't be long enough. What are your thoughts?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

spring has sprung


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

That's a great looking bike!


----------



## JasonSauce (Jan 30, 2015)

fugsworth said:


> The snow is melting fast here in Utah :eekster:
> View attachment 982311


What tire are you running? Thanks!

J

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

JasonSauce said:


> What tire are you running? Thanks!
> 
> J
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Maxxis Mammoth as it says on the sidewalls.


----------



## JasonSauce (Jan 30, 2015)

stremf said:


> Maxxis Mammoth as it says on the sidewalls.


Ty. Hard to make out on the phone app. 

J

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

I Double posted?


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

JasonSauce said:


> Ty. Hard to make out on the phone app.


I wasn't being condescending.  Just for future reference, if you tap on the picture. Then tap on it again after it comes up, another window should open where you can zoom in on it.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Got out tonight. Snow was really soft... but always nice to be out. 









-Joe


----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)

Queen Charlotte track/New Zealand.


----------



## Lintott (Oct 14, 2006)

Phil.W. said:


> Queen Charlotte track/New Zealand.


Love that photo!


----------



## Hell Knight (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool photo. I've been wanting to ride the Queen Charlotte for awhile.

I take delivery of my Fat Bike in a few days, do you reckon the track would be better on a Fat Bike or Full Suspension?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I guess it's expected since it's a boutique frame, but I've never run into another Vertigo since getting mine 3 years ago. Last weekend I rode with a friend who got a 29er :thumbsup: Unfortunately, he's at least 3" taller than me and has longer limbs, so we didn't really swap bikes to ride.

I really dig the lines of both bikes, especially how Sean made the top tube a straight line with the seatstays.


Vertigo Fat Bike and Vertigo 29er by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Those are nice toys Drevil! Just don't let my friend Jamii see the fatty, she's all about pink and won't give it back after she rides it!


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Phil,

I just looked at some of your other photo's. Wow is all I can say.

What Camera are you using and have these photo's been edited in anyway as they are just to incredible.



Phil.W. said:


> Queen Charlotte track/New Zealand.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

That be fairly strong HDR Way2ManyBikes

High-dynamic-range imaging - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Putting the 907 back into service...


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you WSUPolar.



WSUPolar said:


> That be fairly strong HDR Way2ManyBikes
> 
> High-dynamic-range imaging - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

California Dreaming...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

In Santa Cruz a week ago.








Uhhh&#8230; yeah, uhh&#8230; dunno why it rotated the picture after I uploaded it. I blame the tubes of teh intarwebs.


----------



## GardenGnome (Oct 7, 2010)

My Santa Cruz Mountains ride...


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

one of the many uprooted trees afters the storms 2 weeks back.......


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Earth Day trail clean-up garbage truck:


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

April 23rd and still riding through snow


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

MiniTrail said:


> good on ya CB!
> somebody rep him for me please I'm out


Done


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

vaultbrad said:


>


Nice ridin' woods!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

MiniTrail said:


> good on ya CB!
> somebody rep him for me please I'm out





blown240 said:


> Done


Aw shucks guys, thanks. :lol:

Fun times... we had a church group, a cub scout pack, a bunch of girl scouts... and me shuttling trash on the fatty.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Morning commute


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> April 23rd and still riding through snow


Hi Where are those trail that you riding in the adk. I am from Mtl
and I hike a lot in the adk, now I ride a Boris X5 and I have difficulties to find some mtn trail not too fare away.

Thanks


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Rejtheedge said:


> Hi Where are those trail that you riding in the adk. I am from Mtl
> and I hike a lot in the adk, now I ride a Boris X5 and I have difficulties to find some mtn trail not too fare away.
> 
> Thanks


That's the trail into Great Camp Santanoni. 10 mile round trip of varied climbs on soft mixed terrain. At least soft for the next couple weeks. I was glad to hit the ice patches for some firmer riding yesterday. Come up to Newcomb and we'll ride into the camp today. Pm me anytime.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

A friend posted a pic of the start of the Mohican MTB race last Saturday. 
https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=9830cd19e8ba0ea54a90c3bd20f2343f&oe=55CD5236
Men's 50-59 division, novice. 8 miles and tons of climbing! I think I was the only fattie there.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Friday commute home............well with a break


----------



## JaMMu76 (Jan 19, 2008)

A bike rack


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Now that's a bike rack!

Can I get down from here so we can ride???

Awesome pic. 

Happy Friday, cmg. hope you repeat that scene again today!


----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

Bikes direct finally came through


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

CommuterBoy said:


> Earth Day trail clean-up garbage truck:
> 
> View attachment 983259


Nice work, thanks for giving back!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Dirt dawg, give us a review! 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Dump the rubbish and wash up the can. We'll get some ice and a keg and you have converted it from trash truck to beer truck! A mobile kegger in the making.



CommuterBoy said:


> Earth Day trail clean-up garbage truck:
> 
> View attachment 983259


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Little quick after work ride.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Fatbike pavé, let see a 25mm road tyre take this on! :thumbsup:


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Man, not all roadies are wussies.

[video=youtube; W1QXKjc1nLY]https://youtu.be/W1QXKjc1nLY[/video]


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

A CX rider would be quite fatigued after a ride there.

The only respectable road riding I can find is this...


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't worry chaps I know 'some' people can ride a road bike well. I have a drop bar gravel bike myself and there is no way I would venture across that with skinny tyre.


----------



## Ghostknife (Mar 22, 2013)

BansheeRune said:


> A CX rider would be quite fatigued after a ride there.
> 
> The only respectable road riding I can find is this...


Wow, that was pretty cool


----------



## Hell Knight (Mar 3, 2012)

Sad thing is he was working a sequel to that vid and had an accident doing it and is now paralyzed from the waist down


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

It was a great loss to the trials scene when He had a horrific accident while riding in a trials event. Ashton is looking into doing something within disabled sports. 

I forgot the discaimer earlier...
No road bikes were harmed in the performances contained within the picture.


----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)

Canon EOS-M


----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)

Lintott said:


> Love that photo!


Thanks Mate.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

More Greater Boston Area.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Sunday afternoon 50 miler on the fatty in Nebraska. Testing out my new Bike Bag Dude framebag and handlebar bags. Worked super duper! Fit like a glove, plenty of room for all my stuff, rode really well, like they were made for my bike(cause they were...lol!)
Best bags I have ever used. Period.
Loving my Beargrease!


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Fatbikes do grow on trees! Note: the yellow bike isn't ripe yet, thats why the tires are skinny...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol So there was a nonconforming rider in the group, 240!!! Awesome pic.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks! Thats my buddy Reid. He JUST bought that bike, it was his first ride on it. He is probably the strongest rider I've ever met and likes the efficiency of a 4" travel skinny bike.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pfft, fuel economist! lol

It takes a V8 to ride a fatty!


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

LOL so true! Its funny, because about 15 mins after this pic was taken, we dropped into a gravely river bed, He had a really hard time with it on the 2.1 tires!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

2.?   Poor bastard got schooled on bikes crossbreeding with Jeeps


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

LOL, Ya, but the flip side is that he climbs hills, in the big ring, that I walk up! Even when I'm on my skinny bike!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I left that out intentionally. Hehe


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Awesome pic.


 +1 ...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

240 where was that pic? It looks familiar.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Taken in Irvine Park in Orange Ca.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn, I used to ride out there back in the '80's


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

__
http://instagr.am/p/1_HvKGnPtv/
 


Down by the Lake by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome shot, Drevil! keep it up!


----------



## Bispify (Apr 23, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Awesome shot, Drevil! keep it up!


 ^^^ .....This.:thumbsup:


----------



## mattmanNC (Mar 3, 2015)

Framed Alaskan Carbon X7 XWT Matt Williams


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

You guys must be drinking Red Bull.

Keep it up!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

It's just the way to ride dirt. Sure beats the hell outta road riding...

Great shot Matt!


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Doing a little XC racing last weekend and holding my own against the 29ers.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

One from yesterday's ride back up along a ridge top. The road ahead is steeper than it appears in the pic.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

A unipelegic! Nice ride, Gigantic!



Gigantic said:


> Doing a little XC racing last weekend and holding my own against the 29ers.


----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)

Hell Knight said:


> Cool photo. I've been wanting to ride the Queen Charlotte for awhile.
> 
> I take delivery of my Fat Bike in a few days, do you reckon the track would be better on a Fat Bike or Full Suspension?


Done the Queen Charlotte track a couple of times,you could do that track on either bike.I'm thinking about doing it on the fat bike,winter months will be rather muddy so the fat bike would be right at home on it.The steep climb out of Ship Cove will be a killer,about an hr's pushing lol.Then you have another steep climb at Torea Saddle.


----------



## Hell Knight (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like it would better left till late spring/summer on the full suspension, with all the climbing. Will give me a chance to get my fitness up on my new fatty that arrives today too.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*On the Rocks...*

The Torrance Barrens


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> The Torrance Barrens


Awesome looking trails there!! Where is that?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

03'Darin said:


> Awesome looking trails there!! Where is that?


Near the village of Torrance in Muskoka, Ontario.


----------



## Bispify (Apr 23, 2015)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Near the village of Torrance in Muskoka, Ontario.


Absolutely beautiful wilderness type area. What a blessing to ride there. Is it far from home?

Your photos are well composed ... I like your dog too!!!

~Cheers


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Bispify said:


> Absolutely beautiful wilderness type area. What a blessing to ride there. Is it far from home?
> 
> Your photos are well composed ... I like your dog too!!!
> 
> ~Cheers


It's under a half hour drive. Or I can ride there from home via a trail called The Old Stone Road. Many more albums of the area in my signature link if interested , thanks!


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Found some snow in Caribou Creek river bottom.


----------



## Bispify (Apr 23, 2015)

Co-opski said:


> Found some snow in Caribou Creek river bottom.


More awesome pictures, sweet.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Only about 9 miles after work on Monday. North of the Matanuska Glacier. It was snowing up in Eureka and Sheep Mt but switched to rain at the Long Rifle and Glacier View.


----------



## Lintott (Oct 14, 2006)

Gigantic said:


> Doing a little XC racing last weekend and holding my own against the 29ers.


Nice! What tires are those?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Lintott said:


> Nice! What tires are those?


Look like panaracer fat b nimble. I love mine.


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Near the village of Torrance in Muskoka, Ontario.


As Bispify said absolute beautiful looking area you have there. Also your photography skills make it look even better.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Lintott said:


> Nice! What tires are those?


Panaracer Fat b Nimble up front, Vee H-Billie in back. It's a great combo, hooks up great and rolls fast.


----------



## Bispify (Apr 23, 2015)

Co-opski said:


> Only about 9 miles after work on Monday. North of the Matanuska Glacier. It was snowing up in Eureka and Sheep Mt but switched to rain at the Long Rifle and Glacier View...


This looks like a great ride that's well off the beaten path.


----------



## avi8or (Apr 8, 2015)

Dolbydarma said:


> Today's ride here in CO Springs:
> View attachment 982144
> 
> 
> A little too muddy on the trail (didn't want to be "that guy" wrecking the trails), so I popped off and did a little road riding and came by this spot. Got out just as the rain/snow was starting up.


Man...that's total BS. I so want to live in CO.

This is the best I've got close to the house. I put this pic in my own thread, but is probably appropriate here too.


----------



## occasionaldirt (Dec 30, 2012)

Cleaveland Mountaineering - hand-made to order. A++
Borealis Echo 29+


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Tired Creek future lake...waiting on the approval from US Army Corps of Engineers to fill it.


----------



## Bispify (Apr 23, 2015)

occasionaldirt said:


> Cleaveland Mountaineering - hand-made to order. A++
> Borealis Echo 29+


Wow, nice ride! How does the 29+ go in softer conditions (i.e. sand, snow) compared to a 26 w/ 4.8" tires?



Tunalic said:


> Tired Creek future lake...waiting on the approval from US Army Corps of Engineers to fill it.


Interesting opportunity to ride in / explore an area that is in such transition. I've never seen a "lake to be".


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Bispify said:


> Interesting opportunity to ride in / explore an area that is in such transition. I've never seen a "lake to be".


My old home town (Cairo, Ga) has been trying to get this lake (almost 1000 acres) for more than 50 yrs. The dam was started nearly 2 yrs ago being finished back in December. Too bad they couldn't start impounding water with all the rain we've had it would have been filled already.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

three days of non stop rain made todays race a 'slog'


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

My new Fatboy pro that I just finished modding. I'm waiting for my lbs to get me a dropper post to replace the one on it. 31.5 lbs right now. I'm going to try and set it up tubeless.


----------



## loneviking (Mar 30, 2015)

Lake Tahoe, Valhalla Estate pier:


----------



## loneviking (Mar 30, 2015)

No Fatbike in the pic, but I climbed this with my Pug.


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Turner King Khan in action


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lookin' good, Tahoe!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*First real dirt ride*

Really fun ride today. 86F really hot for begining of may.








Low tide riding







Really fun and technical riding on these old rocks







Sugar Bush Fatbiking







Got lost a bit so did some random riding thru the woods...







Boy this bike is really fun...


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Couldn't ask for better weather here in the FL panhandle... barely reaching 80 in afternoons!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I see your bike enjoys taking in a sunset after a good ride, Tuna!!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> I see your bike enjoys taking in a sunset after a good ride, Tuna!!


Yeah, I usually call it my 2 beer sunset cruise but I made it 3 on this one!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

A few from the Kona 24 hour race at the weekend, buds were feeling pretty heavy by the end of the race.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

ozzybmx said:


> A few from the Kona 24 hour race at the weekend, buds were feeling pretty heavy by the end of the race.
> ...


Cool pix, esp the first one.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

My first race ever. Wawayanda in NJ. I had a ball and did better than I thought I would


----------



## 5 String (Apr 13, 2015)

Still getting in shape. Boris X9.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZINGER (Mar 13, 2015)

My new Bilstein


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Bilstein? WTF? No shocks or struts anywhere on that bike.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

anortherncrazy said:


>


Fatbikes, Pizza, Tacoma, this guy knows what's up


----------



## chuyler1 (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

chuyler1 said:


> View attachment 986470


Sweet-lookin' rotary! :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

IMG_1180 by nitrousjunky, on Flickr


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Early morning trail monitoring duties.

-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

kaleidopete said:


> My first race ever. Wawayanda in NJ. I had a ball and did better than I thought I would


What is that front tire?

Thanks,
-F


----------



## Sgraffite (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

TitanofChaos said:


> Fatbikes, Pizza, Tacoma, this guy knows what's up


Hahahahahahah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Fleas said:


> What is that front tire?
> 
> Thanks,
> -F


That's a 3.8 Knard, stock on the first year Trek Farley


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

kaleidopete said:


> That's a 3.8 Knard, stock on the first year Trek Farley


Thanks.

-F


----------



## Bispify (Apr 23, 2015)

Great pictures everyone, keep 'em coming!:thumbsup: I'll get a few in once I have some that are worthy


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Rode up on a Thursday evening wedding.


----------



## jryanpc (Apr 11, 2015)

Edmonton, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

trying my camera, never used it on the fatbike


----------



## Bispify (Apr 23, 2015)

Novaterra said:


> trying my camera, never used it on the fatbike


That's a sweet piece of trail. I liked the perspective along the top tube ... excellent demonstration of how much work the shock does.


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

*Fatbike family ride this evening....7.5 mile round trip to dinner @ the italian restaurant the next town over! *:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Buckshots...*

Buckwallow Cycling Centre


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Lintott (Oct 14, 2006)

TahoeBC said:


> Turner King Khan in action


Love this photo! Looks like a great place to ride.


----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)

Wither Hills/Blenheim New Zealand.


----------



## Hell Knight (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool pic Phil, are you travelling around the South Island?


----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)

Hell Knight said:


> Cool pic Phil, are you travelling around the South Island?


No I live in Picton.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Took the bs down one of the chunkier trails for the first time today, good times, had one nice OTB.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Buckwallow Cycling Centre


Great pics and dog! What leash system is that?


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Yesterday's ride was a short, but hilly 4+ mile out-and back. Gravel grinding a private logging road in the hills surrounding a coastal wetland and small river valley:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Forged1 said:


> Great pics and dog! What leash system is that?


Thanks! Its the BikeTowLeash by Running Dog. Have had it 3 yrs and its a great product 

Dog Lead Leash | Dog Bike Leash | Bike Dog Leash | Bike Tow Leash


----------



## Hell Knight (Mar 3, 2012)

Phil.W. said:


> No I live in Picton.


Ah, that explains it.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

I hate this hill....


----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)

Fattie & Skinny were up a hill.


----------



## sdsyver (May 8, 2013)

Went out for a ride this morning on my Moonlander and had a great time. No one out there but me and the birds! Made the mistake of going to the local bike shop and now have a Fatboy Pro in the barn! Going to ride the same trail tomorrow and compare them.


----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to anortherncrazy again.

These rep rules are communist.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

ghood said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to anortherncrazy again.
> 
> These rep rules are communist.


Hahahahahahah. Thanks man! Just doin' my part..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

240, you were lovin' it up there and you know it!



blown240 said:


> I hate this hill....
> 
> View attachment 987417


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

El Caballo and myself riding fatties on granite

photo courtesy of First Track Productions


----------



## SpicyMac (Jun 19, 2011)

Riding the VASA single track as a 29+.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundayduffer (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Just got my fork back from being powered coated. Went for a nice afternoon ride at River Creek WMA.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Today was a good day to play hooky from work..








..and clean up the bike. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Cool pics! How do you like those tires vs the stock specialized tires?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

240, that's a 907 carbon...


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

^ what he said The bike came with Dillinger 4s and I liked those tires a lot. I like the Jumbos more. Great summer/hardpacked snow tire. Soft compound, no issues tubeless whatsoever. Great tire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Last weekend's ride at the Forth Fat meeting. 53 fat bikes


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

My new custom fatbike from Reynolds 853 tubing and matching truss fork is starting to be ready for it's maiden voyage. Still some adjustments needed for the Brooksie and the cockpit but..


----------



## Blinkz (Apr 20, 2015)

My Framed Alaskan


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

mmmmmmmm, 4" nail on the road

didnt take as long as l thought to pump it back up, tubeliss is on the agenda


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tubeless helps greatly. But I don't wanna find out if it helps with a 16d puncture. It does make for a better ride.


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

FM190 Single speed for now with Nextie Carbon rims.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Morning ride around


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

Her maiden voyage at the backyard trails..


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*High above Porcupine singletrack*

A few other Fats sighted


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Swamp Buggy!


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

gcappy said:


> View attachment 988340
> Swamp Buggy!


Gene, the first thing I thought when I saw this is that Lefty looks like it needs a bearing reset. Maybe it's just a visual thing but I would definitely recommend measuring it to be sure it is okay. I have to do mine about every 3-4 months so I check it regularly.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

*Happy FatBike to Work Day!*


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

WSUPolar said:


> View attachment 988635


Love that rear tire. Whole bike is cool.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hobine said:


>


Nice bike Hobine! :eekster: How do you like it? What size is it?
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

*15 mile ride with the wife and kid tonight.....finished up in town with a well earned ice cream stop :thumbsup:!!*


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Forged1 said:


> Nice bike Hobine! :eekster: How do you like it? What size is it?
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Love this bike. It's a medium.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

I love that bike too! Vary Nice!

Saving my pennies for one.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Hobine said:


> Love this bike. It's a medium.


Hobine, I had a conversation with Dave Turner about the Khan a couple weeks ago. That convo has put the Twenty2 project on hold til I sort out a custom frame or another Turner in the collective. My concern was adequate clearance for 4.8's was cleared up instantly. He stated that many have been set up with 80 mm rims and running Bud/Lou without difficulty. I'm torn on which to go with.

Great bike, Hobine!


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

This was part of my conversation with DT in December:

On Dec 29, 2014, at 12:15 AM, David Turner <[email protected]> wrote:

We have put 4.8 tires on 80mm rims with a lot of room left to the frame. Massive tire clearance... But when riding that width we had to cut the outermost knobs off the tire as they kept catching the chain.


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Finally, I am join to 9+kg club


----------



## Claybuster (Sep 24, 2014)

Great ride today at Levis Mound.


----------



## jkander (Nov 10, 2014)

From today's ride.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Would it be that difficult to add a "like" button?

This "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to anortherncrazy again." BS is getting old!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahahhahahahahahha! I just try to live righteously and keep it on the humble!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Little spin from my maxxis test, video is boring for the first 4 min's, after that it gets better, there are about 200km singletracks like these here in the area


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

mtuck1 said:


> Gene, the first thing I thought when I saw this is that Lefty looks like it needs a bearing reset. Maybe it's just a visual thing but I would definitely recommend measuring it to be sure it is okay. I have to do mine about every 3-4 months so I check it regularly.


Correct:
Both bikes were due. All set now!


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

Colorado Springs is a pretty dry place. Normally for the first half of May we get less than a quarter inch of rain, except this year where we got almost 7.5" in the first 15 days. But today it was finally dry enough to get back out!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Dolby, are you living around Colorado Springs? That area has great mtb/fatbike habitat! I'm in Glenwood... I'll have to pm ya next time I'm headed down below.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Getting fat in the Southern Rockies/High Desert here in Northern New Mexico.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

BansheeRune said:


> Dolby, are you living around Colorado Springs? That area has great mtb/fatbike habitat! I'm in Glenwood... I'll have to pm ya next time I'm headed down below.


Yep, right in the Springs. Let me know if you're in town.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Will do. If you make the pilgrimage to glenweird send a pm...


----------



## NRS1FREAK (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Freedom Park in Williamsburg, Virginia.


Skinnier Than My Tire on Flickr


Wall Ride at Freedom Park on Flickr


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Toys in the Woods*

Crawl'n about this weekend, with some of my squishy-tired fun-mobiles:

















The creek above is loaded with rainbow trout. Next on the rack will be mounts for float-fishing gear...


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

surlybugger said:


> Crawl'n about this weekend, with some of my squishy-tired fun-mobiles:
> 
> View attachment 989251


Nice!
Back in the day my first '89 MTB "replaced" my RC hobby. Had a '87-88 era Tamiya Frog and Boomerang.
Few weeks back I was showing my son some vids of them on youtube, which of course expanded into looking at the current market place. Man has technology expanded things! New stuff has got to be great. I can get an updated package deal of the same old-style cars for less than I spent back then.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

surlybugger said:


> Crawl'n about this weekend, with some of my squishy-tired fun-mobiles:
> 
> View attachment 989250
> 
> ...


Nice. Make that a fly rod for the trout, and take it to the next level.
By any chance, do you drive a Jeep with a bike rack on the back? It would looks so cool with your bike and RC Jeep together on the bike rack!


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

PlutonicPlague said:


> Nice. Make that a fly rod for the trout, and take it to the next level.
> By any chance, do you drive a Jeep with a bike rack on the back? It would looks so cool with your bike and RC Jeep together on the bike rack!


Yes Sir on the trout. 

I wouldn't mind a full scale rig, but I'm a simple man, with simple needs. I might drive again in the future; but for now, simplicity has it's perks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

"Crawl'n about this weekend, with some of my squishy-tired fun-moBiles"

View attachment 989251










It's like we're twins... Sort of. LOL


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

I rode Moab over the weekend and it was a blast. I spotted one other fatty on SlickRock. :thumbsup:


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

first ride on the new fat bike in a light rain even


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Decisions decisions. At least the fellas at the shop gave me a cold one while I shopped. 








Out with the pup. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice view of New Market Va.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Artiste de la Zip Tie.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

tradera said:


> Artiste de la Zip Tie.
> 
> View attachment 989755


Ouch. But great fix to get you home!! I'm putting zip ties in my pack as soon as I get home haha.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

tradera said:


> Artiste de la Zip Tie.
> 
> View attachment 989755


had that happen with an Avid Elixir9. Kept the zippy on for a few weeks. Crude, but effective!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Definitely a "take the long way to work" kind of day..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

*looking for sand*









wasn't hard to find!


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

anortherncrazy said:


> Definitely a "take the long way to work" kind of day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What in the world is bolted to that tree? It looks like some sort of sink?


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

WhiskeyJr said:


> What in the world is bolted to that tree? It looks like some sort of sink?


It's a trail called kitchen sink so the folks that built it bolted a sink at the trailhead. I dig it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

anortherncrazy said:


> It's a trail called kitchen sink so the folks that built it bolted a sink at the trailhead. I dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Out here in PA in Jim Thorpe there's a trail called "American Standard" that has a urinal attached to a tree.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

jcaino said:


> Nice. Out here in PA in Jim Thorpe there's a trail called "American Standard" that has a urinal attached to a tree.


I remember that trail. I'm overdue for a road trip to JT. Is American Standard in the Gamelands? Still technically off limits?


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

SmooveP said:


> I remember that trail. I'm overdue for a road trip to JT. Is American Standard in the Gamelands? Still technically off limits?


I haven't heard of anyone having any issues riding it as of late...


----------



## 2wheeljeepin (Dec 24, 2012)

Hanna Park, Jacksonville, Florida

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn it Tuna! You lucky son of a...


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

jcaino said:


> Nice. Out here in PA in Jim Thorpe there's a trail called "American Standard" that has a urinal attached to a tree.


That's rad!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

five5 said:


>


Very nice.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

jcaino said:


> Nice. Out here in PA in Jim Thorpe there's a trail called "American Standard" that has a urinal attached to a tree.


Ha! Yeah, I was going to bring up the same thing when I saw the Kitchen Sink post. I didn't understand the name until I caught up to my friend ... that was taking a wizz into it 

BTW, it's been 8-10 years since I've been there. Has it always been a urinal? I vaguely recall there being a toilet instead. I LOL'd when I saw this pic and remembered how terrified my wife was of this section of trail:

__
https://flic.kr/p/73273906


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

*Dead again*

Wednesday, ~6:00PM: It lives again! :thumbsup:









Wednesday, ~8:30PM: Aaaaand, it's dead. :madman:









:madman::madman::madman:

:bluefrown:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

utabintarbo said:


> Wednesday, ~6:00PM: It lives again! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wednesday, ~8:30PM: Aaaaand, it's dead. :madman:
> 
> ...


Dang! Time to update this thread 
Carver Trans-Fat Review and Ongoing Issues- Mtbr.com


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Drevil said:


> Dang! Time to update this thread
> Carver Trans-Fat Review and Ongoing Issues- Mtbr.com


Soon.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

*stormy ride*


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Great pic. Where is that at?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

You could write a book on that bike utabintarbo.

The latest break just another chapter :eekster:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

bishop ca


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Wheels finished, goes like hell!!! Total weight loss on wheels only, 2100grams


----------



## J1rk (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Well this should be fun for the trail!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Evening fat bike ride on the Erie Canal towpath with my wife. She loves the Floyds I swapped on to her bike and is killing it on these canal rides with them. Makes me work to keep up with HuDu's on my bike.


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Family bike ride!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

mtuck1 said:


> Evening fat bike ride on the Erie Canal towpath with my wife. She loves the Floyds I swapped on to her bike and is killing it on these canal rides with them. Makes me work to keep up with HuDu's on my bike.


Keepin up with the Mrs. is gonna get you back in shape!

Good times!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

My Moonlander in the New Jersey mountains.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

King Kong in Tahoe today


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

What a gorgeous place to ride!!


----------



## sdsyver (May 8, 2013)

This is how I spent my weekend with family and friends.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

took an overnight trip on the moony to a local park,mainly road but 3400 feet of climbing and grades up to 30%....crossed paths with a roadie on a skinny tire carbon road bike,probably weighed less than the 8 liters of water i had with me...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Only static pic of my ride on one of the hardest trails in the state, Schooner Trace. There is some video, including what I expect will be an awesome shot of me going OTB.

DSCF2225 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

Today was about taking it easy and stopping when I wanted.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Beicster said:


> Today was about taking it easy and stopping when I wanted.
> 
> View attachment 991121


I like that. One of the reasons I ride alone.

I once stopped for 45mins or so.

Cheers,


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

Still getting crazy amounts of rain here, all the regular trails are closed or too wet to enjoy. So today I did an urban pavement ride on the fatty. This was the most challenging thing I could find to ride. Felt crazy small (and dark) halfway through.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

St. Joseph Peninsula.


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

*This is a giant boulder*

On my local trails this is called the Giant Boulder. I guess that is an appropriate name for it.


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

Fun










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz2e (Sep 16, 2011)

*Still Autumn here*

Great time of year, not too muddy


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

TahoeBC said:


>


1st... What a cool spot to ride!

2nd... How'd you post it like that?


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Dolbydarma said:


> 1st... What a cool spot to ride!
> 
> 2nd... How'd you post it like that?


Very cool spot! I upload pics sometimes to picassa web. Some times it creates gifs, panoramas and other special effects on its own. I simply pasted the gif location and wrapped it in IMG tags.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

very cool!


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## soarftb (May 18, 2015)

csf what kind of fat bike you ride?


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Not-so-sunny san di-ya-go..


----------



## soarftb (May 18, 2015)

Folks, please include what kind of bike you have with your pics, in case someone likes the bike and wants to research it. Thanks!


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

soarftb said:


> csf what kind of fat bike you ride?


framed alaskan alloy 15" with bluto


----------



## kelbo (May 13, 2014)

Good ride with the Fatboy yesterday. I think I have convinced myself to invest in a Bucksaw.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

Unreal....


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ what river?


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Shell Island Tyndall Air Force Base


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

Storm clouds on the horizon.

Motobecane Sturgis Bullet


----------



## Blinkz (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

New fork


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Alaska at its best..

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^^ Damn, looks like a miserable ride!  Nice!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

It was horrible man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to anortherncrazy again."

Again thwarted by the communist rep rules.

Another extremely well done post anortherncrazy. Keep it up. the forum needs more of this.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

zeb said:


> New fork
> View attachment 992160


Let the fun begin!


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

TahoeBC said:


>





TahoeBC said:


>


Just awesome riding right there!! I love the pictures you post of the rock rides and these gif's now just take the cake.

I'm assuming you can ride back up that stuff too??


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## Germany-Chris (Oct 11, 2014)

the "ladies' bicycle" my wife. The silverback is now changed women meet - posture in your favorite color and fine

best regards


----------



## Germany-Chris (Oct 11, 2014)

...and me


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

03'Darin said:


> Just awesome riding right there!! I love the pictures you post of the rock rides and these gif's now just take the cake.
> 
> I'm assuming you can ride back up that stuff too??


Thanks, yea most of this stuff can be ridden up, some sections require some walking as we are mere mortals


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

ghood said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to anortherncrazy again."
> 
> Again thwarted by the communist rep rules.
> 
> Another extremely well done post anortherncrazy. Keep it up. the forum needs more of this.


Hahahaha! Thanks braddah! Just tryin' to keep the stoke alive.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Blinkz (Apr 20, 2015)

TahoeBC said:


>


I want to go there


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Ball bearing season. Skinny guys are flailing. I make sure to let them know I didn't notice any lack of stability. 










Riding buddy.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

*Abandon Furniture Thread!*


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Old Friends by ~gomez~, on Flickr
Otis and the Tree Monster


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Everything was right for getting a decent video frame grab...








...'cept I forgot to clear the foreground. rft:

Oh well, good ride anyway.

Later that afternoon...








This bike excels in poor conditions!

-F


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Natural rock garden. Rode about 1/2.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Shark said:


> View attachment 993210
> 
> 
> Natural rock garden. Rode about 1/2.


rough!


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

after work ride


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Blackborow in trail mode...


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Rode the mud today, no problem.


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*New Rig For New Adventures!!*

6 days shipping from BikesDirect to my LBS this afternoon and DHL is crazy quick in delivering tires...I picked up my new Motobecane Boris X7. On One Floater up front and a Vee Mission on the back.


----------



## soarftb (May 18, 2015)

Phil Sexton said:


> 6 days shipping from BikesDirect to my LBS this afternoon and DHL is crazy quick in delivering tires...I picked up my new Motobecane Boris X7. On One Floater up front and a Vee Mission on the back.
> View attachment 993445


Nice, didn't know Vee sold tires in colors other than black. Are those the stock tires? Besides the grips what else did you modify on the bike?


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

soarftb said:


> Nice, didn't know Vee sold tires in colors other than black. Are those the stock tires? Besides the grips what else did you modify on the bike?


No, the tires are not stock. I ordered them from Planet X. The tires and the grips are the only modifications....and the smile on my face...


----------



## soarftb (May 18, 2015)

Phil Sexton said:


> No, the tires are not stock. I ordered them from Planet X. The tires and the grips are the only modifications....and the smile on my face...


So on Planet X the Vee Mission and the On-One Floater have exactly the same four color choices. I would say that they are made by the same manufacturer.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

soarftb said:


> So on Planet X the Vee Mission and the On-One Floater have exactly the same four color choices. I would say that they are made by the same manufacturer.


They are.


----------



## zozzo69 (Jan 22, 2014)

That was last week-end. Arrival of 24H solo MTB race in Southern France


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

kaleidopete said:


> Rode the mud today, no problem.


Riding muddy trails is a serious d¡ck move.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Gigantic said:


> Riding muddy trails is a serious d¡ck move* in places where it's a problem, elsewhere it's fun.*.


There you are, fixed it for you.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Velobike said:


> There you are, fixed it for you.


Roflmao!

I hate the clean up chore following a mud excursion...Annndd riding a proper maintained trail when it's soupy is not recommended. However, for those that must, there are places and times for mud.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Gigantic said:


> Riding muddy trails is a serious d¡ck move.


Actually, not in this case. This is an old woods road and this section is about 60 feet long that rarely ever dries out. There is a nice rock path that has been built along side it for hiking and riding if you choose that way. The mud seems to have a hard base below three to four inches of mud, so you never sink very far. I know what you're saying about tearing up the decent trails by riding them and making ruts when they shouldn't be ridden. This section is always under water except for the drought season. It has always been the same since I've known it from the early 1970's. Never gets better, never gets worse, and it doesn't change it weather I ride in it or not. Thanks for caring!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> Roflmao!
> 
> ...riding a proper maintained trail when it's soupy is not recommended. However, for those that must, there are places and times for mud.


If I'm riding my bike on a maintained trail, it's to get to an unmaintained trail. 

In Scotland we have open access. Basically we can ride anywhere so most of us never go near a trail park. There's a great network of forestry tracks which get us into the mountains following where we can follow skinny deer trails or go yomping across bogs, and flow is something water does down the trail. It's generally wet, and usually muddy. 

For a mountainbiker, this is close to paradise*.

*If you don't mind wind and wetness. If the sun's out, then so are the midgies, but fortunately there's usually a healthy gale to blow them away.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

One of these days I will yomp across a bog. Bucket list.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

New to me Surly Ice Cream Truck


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

ICT is a looker, congrats. Keep us posted on how the knards do as the seasons change.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

They're Vee H-Billies. Not great in the snow but excellent in the dry season.


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

Shark said:


> View attachment 993210
> 
> 
> Natural rock garden. Rode about 1/2.


Dang! Don't fall in that!!


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

*mine )))*


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Horsetooth Res, Ft. Collins Co
Salsa Beargrease Carbon, Salsa Bucksaw


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

*off the couch*


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice ride, in a nice are, csf.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

After work ride at Palmer Park.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

*back before the rain started*


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Great ride today, 32 miles of singletrack with views, rocks and roots.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice shot, csf... Where is that?


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> Nice shot, csf... Where is that?


that's mammoth rock; mammoth rock trail, mammoth lakes, ca


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I used to go up there for the Kamikaze Downhill race years ago.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> I used to go up there for the Kamikaze Downhill race years ago.


nice! you guys were gnarly! they started the kamikaze games again.

kamikazebikegames


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Moved back to a Mukluk.*

Build
IMG_1221 by Nathan Whitmire, on Flickr

Shakedown Ride
IMG_1225 by Nathan Whitmire, on Flickr


----------



## DubzOxford (Nov 9, 2012)

Came across a couple of these little guys yesterday.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow, they are not shy, are they? Hope their mama wasn't too close by.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

stremf said:


> Wow, they are not shy, are they? Hope their mama wasn't too close by.


They have not yet learned to fear humans...which their mother teaches them. I am guessing either mom wasn't too far away, or is dead.

Interesting fact, black bears are the only animal that can smell a fawn.


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

yeah
You should avoid approaching, or staying where they approach you. Something else can follow your scent to the fawn, which mother has left "hidden" while she's off.


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

1st real ride since setup tubeless.


----------



## Vighor (Jul 25, 2013)

After too many 4.0 limited Bucksaws i think there is need for a really fat fully with Flowbeist and Dunderbeist


----------



## Slow_Thyroid_Bike (May 28, 2015)

First fatty. Still new to it and getting a feel for it. Leaned up against friends 29er....


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Vighor said:


> After too many 4.0 limited Bucksaws i think there is need for a really fat fully with Flowbeist and Dunderbeist


Sh!t, you can't ride it now with those tires! They were made for groomed snow trails only!


Seriously though, do you have weights you could share?


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

nitrousjunky said:


> Shakedown Ride
> IMG_1225


Nice. Puffin no mo?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

frozenmonkey said:


> Nice. Puffin no mo?


No, I swapped frames with a buddy. I wanted to be able to run 29+ setup also, rear was too short on the Puffin to do that.
Will miss the short CS length, but worth the trade off to me.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Vighor said:


> After too many 4.0 limited Bucksaws i think there is need for a really fat fully with Flowbeist and Dunderbeist
> 
> View attachment 994492


Wow, looks like it means business. Those tires make the Bluto and frame tubing look skinny!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Vighor, looks good mang. I'm still on the fence as to whether to go Turner or Twenty2. Dave Turner and I had a conversation about the Khan a couple weeks ago. That is what planted me firmly on the fence. Turner's frame trade in program will be a great benefit if I go fs.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I would love to see a pic of this beast in sunlight
Sweet ride mate



Vighor said:


> After too many 4.0 limited Bucksaws i think there is need for a really fat fully with Flowbeist and Dunderbeist
> 
> View attachment 994492


----------



## zozzo69 (Jan 22, 2014)

This is my fatty.
Main features : hand-made steel frame & fork (Salamandre cycles), Rohloff speedhub, brooks swallow titanium saddle, wide handlebar (750mm), adjustable drop-outs (chainstay between 435 and 450mm), narrow trial rims (northpaw 47mm), h-billie tires ghetto-tubeless.
Specially designed for long hard trails and endurance races 









I love it and have much fun riding it


----------



## Vighor (Jul 25, 2013)

bme107 said:


> Sh!t, you can't ride it now with those tires! They were made for groomed snow trails only!
> 
> 
> Seriously though, do you have weights you could share?


Flowbeist 1,39 kg
Dunderbeist 1,48kg
Compared them on a 80mm Sarma rim and both where a bit more then 1cm wider then a vanHelga. Dont have the exact data with me atm.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

zozzo69 said:


> View attachment 994686


beautiful


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

zozzo69 said:


> This is my fatty.
> Main features : hand-made steel frame & fork (Salamandre cycles), Rohloff speedhub, brooks swallow titanium saddle, wide handlebar (750mm), adjustable drop-outs (chainstay between 435 and 450mm), narrow trial rims (northpaw 47mm), h-billie tires ghetto-tubeless.
> Specially designed for long hard trails and endurance races
> 
> ...


Salamandre used to use a 100mm split shell EBB for SS duties. It's difficult to tell, but have you got a std 68/73mm bottom bracket shell with 135mm symmetrical rear end?


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

looking at twin lakes from the lakes trail on mammoth mountain. from sundays 23 mile loop around mammoth lakes.


----------



## GPR721 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sunset ride from last night.


----------



## zozzo69 (Jan 22, 2014)

Stevob said:


> Salamandre used to use a 100mm split shell EBB for SS duties. It's difficult to tell, but have you got a std 68/73mm bottom bracket shell with 135mm symmetrical rear end?


I have a 83mm BB for 135mm rear hub. Salamandre uses 83mm BB/135mm rear for SS or Rohloff 4" fatties and 100mm BB/170mm rear for K7 4" fatties and 5" SS and Rohloff


----------



## Slow_Thyroid_Bike (May 28, 2015)

GPR721 said:


> View attachment 994797
> 
> Sunset ride from last night.


Brother! Also rolling a black fatboy.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

my 9:Zero:7 went on a crash diet to fit into it's kit for XC season. Mad props to Mike See, xJaredx and Craig at @Mendon Cyclesmith for the hookup on the wheels & Lefty!


----------



## Kbbob (Sep 30, 2013)

Velobike said:


> There you are, fixed it for you.


Nicely done!


----------



## Slow_Thyroid_Bike (May 28, 2015)

Put some XT brakes on and took it to the greenway. Not its native territory but was still fun, albeit harder.


----------



## bwheelies (May 29, 2015)

csf said:


> View attachment 994757
> 
> 
> looking at twin lakes from the lakes trail on mammoth mountain. from sundays 23 mile loop around mammoth lakes.


Nice pic! I love it out there. Fat biking heaven.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm fat in the rocks.. Moe mountain NJ


----------



## Slow_Thyroid_Bike (May 28, 2015)

Took the Fatboy SE out after work. First time out with the XT brakes. Ended up stopping to help a dude on the side of the road whose bike had broken down. I guess he recognized me immediately because he remembered seeing the fatty over the weekend.

My only gripe is that it seems like having to ride an XL frame makes for an awkward looking bike. Doesn't even look that fat with such a big frame!


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Gigantic said:


> my 9:Zero:7 went on a crash diet to fit into it's kit for XC season. Mad props to Mike See, xJaredx and Craig at @Mendon Cyclesmith for the hookup on the wheels & Lefty!


Looking lean and mean!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*First ride in 9 years with my GF... Almost crashed!*

[video]http://gifmaker.cc/PlayGIFAnimation.php?folder=2015061212riK83TNTuytv OH9ANZ4S8q&file=output_WtQVmS.gif[/video]
Unable to post my little animation so you have to click on the link... Sorry.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Flashback to 2011 with my first Fatbike. A first gen Mukluk. I had to search this thread for a while to find them. Was super cool to see all those pictures from that time period!!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slow_Thyroid_Bike (May 28, 2015)

Took a picture for no good reason of my fatty next to my cx (and wife's bike). The cx has a 700x40c WTB Nano


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Gorgeous Alaska day today..

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Got into the 70's today btw, supposed to be 80 tomorrow. May sit that one out!!


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

17+ Miles of pavement, gravel and finally some Singletrack. The Panaracer Fat-B-Nimbles are really turning this bike into a go anywhere blast of fun! Even enjoyed a 5 mile steady climb on a great fire road.

Who says a fat bike can't be your only bike!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

At the Blue Mountain Fat Bike Fest today. Westchester, NY


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

*eastern sierra*


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunny winter afternoon


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

Green!


----------



## InWyo (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

InWyo said:


> View attachment 996031


Fantastic!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

hada little race saturday, 40mls and 8000ft of climbing, was superb on the fatty!!!


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Laguna Seca. On my way to trail 82!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Rocky and dusty today.


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

*When the Ice Cream Truck shows up at the Park...LOL!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Hit 84 degrees yesterday and that's pretty damn hot for Alaska. Super fun ride!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice!



Gorman said:


> *When the Ice Cream Truck shows up at the Park...LOL!!!*:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 996171
> View attachment 996172
> ...


----------



## DubzOxford (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

we have lift off.......


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

From a recent 6 hour race


----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

Jr.M said:


> Green!


Greener!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Another 80 degree day in a Alaska. Yessss.

Red..



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^^ Bear Spray rather than a water bottle??


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

well yeah! i have my hydration in my backpack. bears are crazy out here! every summer a few people get mauled doing various activities up here. i wish not to be one of them. much lighter than carrying a pistol, although some do.


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

A/C season.

Got a pinch flat a few days ago because too aggressive of fatbiking and not enough tubeless... can't wait til my rims are available.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Cape Cod on the bay side at low tide.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Out today for a little play on the local trails to check all is well with the bike before an outing to the beach tomorrow!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Ouwies and sunsets ftw. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*Happy Fathers Day*

Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

cruising the trails at mammoth yesterday afternoon


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Got the summer bike ready.
The new Juggernaut Pro tires were 4.16'' wide (20psi) tubeless on the 80mm carbon rims, so doesn't feel like a hybrid despite being used to staring down at the 5.6'' proto tire on one of my other bikes.

18.68lbs (industry standard w/o pedals) and 18.96lbs with pedals (Bebop Titanium)
Nice and quick.



Posing with a sweet pimp ride:



Still some small stuff left like cutting the fork steerer down, and can cut a link or two off the chain. Gotta find a lighter front TA, as the current one weighs a despicable 135g. Just cutting and threading a Maxle will save an easy 50g+.

Kuroshiro/Tune wheelset could save 3/4 of a pound, but those rims are like hens teeth, they make one or two a day.


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Horsetooth Reservoir


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Espen W said:


> Got the summer bike ready.
> ..18.68lbs (industry standard w/o pedals) and 18.96lbs with pedals (Bebop Titanium)...


I am full of admiration at your ability to ride such a heavy fatbike. 

That's a bit of a masterpiece.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

autosmith said:


> View attachment 997406
> View attachment 997407


Those look awesome. Where did you take those shots?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

anortherncrazy said:


> Ouwies and sunsets ftw.


Ouch!

Cool tat!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks man. Old hot rod style
Today was killer..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

anortherncrazy said:


> Thanks man. Old hot rod style
> Today was killer..
> 
> 
> ...


helmet? new style?


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

ghood said:


> helmet? new style?


El chepo Spesh helmet. Saved my noggin once already!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Last week Fatbike ride*

15km of mixted terrain: Almost abandoned Atv trail, mapple grove path, gravel road, then some rock riding on the bank of St-Laurence River

Crashed myself badly. I was pedalling hard, standing-up and my right foot hit a stump tree (don't know if I'm using the right word for it...). I fell heavily on the ground on my left side. I was able to get up after 5 minutes or so and to finish our ride. I have some bruised ribs. I was very fortunate to fell on a sandy/muddy patch of ground. There's branchs, trees, rocks all over the place on this trail...


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I spent yesterday on Slickrock in Moab, and due to a few delays, we got a late start and blew up under the blazing sun. According to my Garmin Edge 810, there was a max temp of 118 degrees with an average of 107 degrees. Ugh. I eventually finished the main loop, but had to bring back 5 bottles of water to 2 friends who would've otherwise passed out 


Slickrock in Moab by Rickyd, on Flickr


Slickrock in Moab by Rickyd, on Flickr


Taking Shade Where I Can Find It by Rickyd, on Flickr

The rest of the week will be in various spots around Colorado.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Slickrock is great, we always go out late, do 1/2 just before dark and bring lights. Cooler, and less people


----------



## NRS1FREAK (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

Another great morning commute


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I took part in a ten hour endurance race at the weekend at Fort William in Scotland, I'd ridden some of the course before but I'd no idea what conditions would be like and as I've not ridden the 29er in ages so I decided the rigid fat bike was the way to go - it wouldn't be fast (nor am I though) but I knew it was a safe bet as I have a lot more fun with it knowing I can chuck it down stuff and abuse the huge amount of grip.

The course was generally solid and to my surprise it held up well to the hundreds of riders taking part which meant the fat bike didn't gain any advantage as time went on but had a lot of fun on the downhill sections, I could really throw the bike into the corners and I like the way the rigid bike makes me feel more in control.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I took my fatbike there for the world 24 hours solo championship last year, and I also took my 29er as a backup.

In the end I rode the 29er. The course is basically a hardened track with berms and flow, and there's no real advantage to using a fatbike there other than comfort. Every obstacle or tricky bit has a line designed through it suitable for skinny tyre bikes. Basically a big kids BMX track IMO.  (Not a criticism, it was fun)

But the actual reason I rode the 29er was because I had put gears on the fatbike for the race, but in the end I couldn't bear the thought of twiddling gears for 24 hours, so I took the 29er which is single speed.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I wouldn't say the fat bike was comfortable, I was finding the rigid hard going on my shoulders but as I'm not a great mountain biker I can hammer the fat bike harder on the downhill than the 29er and ride stuff I'd be walking on the 29er (there were some brief super muddy sections). As a result the fat bike was faster for me than the FS 29er 

John


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

Local 6 hour race - I was the only fatbike and managed to finish top-10


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

WOW! Good on you! I rode an event 2 weeks ago and was the only Fatty [Farley] out of 15 people. Lots asked "isn't that too big and heavy for these trails?


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

A ride between the storms.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Dave Hanna (May 20, 2015)

*Oregon Coast*


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

Family Ride!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice! Get em on bikes early!! Today was nice and cool for some single track. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

*land of pumice*


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Cutthroat Lake to Washington Pass, North Cascades above Mazama:

















I love my Mutz!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

*Went to Hell today!*


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

You know us "fat" guys can't resist a late night snack, I mean ride!








First night ride in 10 years! Dang that's a riot!!!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Raccoon Mtn chunky B-lines.


Tennessee and Georgia MTB Trip by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Summer's here and everything is blooming


----------



## 2wheeljeepin (Dec 24, 2012)

Velobike - is that a Nuvinci IGH or a Rohloff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

Tunalic said:


>


What kind of frame is that? It's beautiful.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

litespeedaddict said:


> What kind of frame is that? It's beautiful.


Thanks! It's a 616 Muenzie that I got on the tail end of a promotion after I saw this thread started by classrc. https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/616-muenzie-order-932496.html I got it back in March and since have abandon my On One Fatty until actually today. Finally got it back into riding condition.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

My commute home last night around 3 AM. Alaskan summers are tough to beat. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minos Gzz (May 8, 2015)

Hey dude, I'll be in tierras regias around mid-July and I'm thinking on bringing my FAT for at least a couple of weeks. Will be really nice to know some trails there and make good folks!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

2wheeljeepin said:


> Velobike - is that a Nuvinci IGH or a Rohloff?


Neither. It's an 8 speed Alfine. Nice quiet and reliable.


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

just wondering... how much was that ^^^ frame? that thing is beautiful!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Surly Ice Cream Truck at Moraine State Park










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Taken on the 4th of July. Anchor Beach, Milford, CT.


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

*Morning Ride*

Riding along LI Sound


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*Pikes Peak Ride*















This is Elk Park Trail. You start at over 12,000 ft (above treeline)!
It was a 3 hour, 16 mile ride ending in Manitou Springs, well over a vertical mile below.


----------



## Zacr (May 30, 2015)

this was the first real ride on my fat bike. which forever made me a fat rider. it was half hard technical single track formed by the homeless and dog walkers and half horse trail containing beds of baby heads, at the tailend is a quarter mile of gigantic shale which would have taken down any normal bike. hugely amazed at the ability of my fat bike, also this was the first time i had rode through river shallows and sand.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

watching the clouds build over the minarets, banner, and ritter from the cross over trail mammoth mountain


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

69tr6r said:


> Taken on the 4th of July. Anchor Beach, Milford, CT.
> View attachment 1000111


Nice! I used to live in Milford....many, many moons ago.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Zacr said:


> View attachment 1000222
> 
> this was the first real ride on my fat bike. which forever made me a fat rider. it was half hard technical single track formed by the homeless and dog walkers and half horse trail containing beds of baby heads, at the tailend is a quarter mile of gigantic shale which would have taken down any normal bike. hugely amazed at the ability of my fat bike, also this was the first time i had rode through river shallows and sand.


looks steep :eekster:


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

*carvins cove, VA*


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

*Dude arrived*

So the Canyon Dude arrived, with some mods its now 12.1 kg:

the rug tied the whole room together. by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr

Dude by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr

Dude by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr

Dude by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Dolbydarma said:


> View attachment 1000175
> View attachment 1000176
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome. I wanna go.


----------



## Jukahia (Jul 8, 2015)

*New Fat & Fatty from Finland*

Hello, just registered to forum... and heres what I have.

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOfQnRhZFgLffjSeaaZZjxbwiFKkhjZZJbSuOOk

This is the old On One Fatty that I have had for nearly 2 years now...Then came the idea to loose some weight. .. Then I went all in...









Salsa Beargrease II rolling on Nextie 65. Bike is not ready yet, as this bike now has gears, brakes, etc from Fatty... But next week when I get my deliveries it will be sweeeet...
I just tested the fit of a Bud on rearwheel and it fits to frame, but ewen with just one ring up front, tyre craps a chain a bit...


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Finally was able to get my Lefty rideable on my Moonlander!


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

Just enough room to get through!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

cmg71 said:


> looks steep :eekster:


Beat me to it. 

-F


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Big ride below even bigger mountains


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

Gorgeous Ride Today - Coolest part is that it's on the same mountain that NORADs under.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Lauf Carbonara on Will Ross's bike. The fork was pretty damn sweet. He let me ride it around the parking lot..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Dual Leftys in Coeur D'Alene

Minnesota & Bucksaw


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

a little trip up the occatillo highway,just past baby head hill


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

My riding partner (Beau) on a lunch ride, Devil's Spur, WA:








Stem mount cage for "Beau's" water bottle


----------



## Crash_N_Carry (Jul 6, 2015)

Up near squaw rock in Quincy MA on my Fatboy. Also ride along the beach at Quincy shore drive. I never in my life got this much positive attention for being fat. 










Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

I got some vertical in over the weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Minos Gzz (May 8, 2015)

martinsillo said:


> a couple from today's ride:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that place, road to "las adjuntas"


----------



## Minos Gzz (May 8, 2015)

*Letchworth Park, NY*

Clean before the ride


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Any other Vegas riders? I'll be here for another week and I'm gonna try to slip out for a few jaunts.


Badger Pass Loop, Cottonwood Trails by rickyd, on Flickr


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

I highly recommend you check out Bootleg Canyon in Boulder city. I've ridden my fatty there and it's amazing. Ride up them fire road for theth easiest climb, or for $5 take the shuttle up. Do This loop: Boyscout to girlscout, to mother, to POW. Then back to where you parked. For more of a challenge, hike up to the top and do some of the DH trails.

Here is a video of the DH Side....


----------



## bwheelies (May 29, 2015)

Drevil said:


> Any other Vegas riders? I'll be here for another week and I'm gonna try to slip out for a few jaunts.
> 
> 
> Badger Pass Loop, Cottonwood Trails by rickyd, on Flickr


I am in Vegas. Dealer is still working on getting my tubeless setup to hold air though.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*Rainbow*

Turns out the prize you find at the end of a rainbow is a Fat Bike!


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

blown240 said:


> I highly recommend you check out Bootleg Canyon in Boulder city. I've ridden my fatty there and it's amazing. Ride up them fire road for theth easiest climb, or for $5 take the shuttle up. Do This loop: Boyscout to girlscout, to mother, to POW. Then back to where you parked. For more of a challenge, hike up to the top and do some of the DH trails.
> 
> Here is a video of the DH Side....


Thanks Blown420. I usually hit Bootleg when I'm in town. It's so much fun, and my favorite in the Vegas area. I left a rigid singlespeed 29er here at my parents' place, but brought my fat bike on this trip for a little more cush/grip/fun.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

My new Salsa Blackborow. Most fun I've had on a bike in a long time.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Double tap...


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Still out there...










My friend Shawn on my Humvee; The Rental Fatty.










Liquid Glass 1










Liquid Glass 2










Liquid Glass 3. Seeing equally through it, and by its reflection.










The canopy above, as reflected in the water below. Ripples courtesy of a tiny toad that hopped in the water just as I set up the shot. Thanks dood. Trippy.










A tiny bright friend, screaming his brains out on the forest floor.










Hot fun in the summer time.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Had my old 1x1 out for a ride over the Ryvoan pass in Scotland (Fat B Nimble on front, Dirt Wizard 26er+ on rear, so an almostfat  )

27 miles offroad


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful pics Trailmaker, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

benlowery said:


> Dual Leftys in Coeur D'Alene
> 
> Minnesota & Bucksaw
> 
> View attachment 1001824


Hey that looks familiar!

Ride from yesterday, if you look closely you can see the area burned in the cape Horn fire that was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## trob_205 (Jul 13, 2015)

*First Post. First Fatty*








not a sexy pic but just picked it up today after waiting a week and a half from original order date. Alaskan alloy with Raceface X7 wolftooth and carbon fork package. Been sporting a Giant Revel 29er untill now. I think I'll fully enjoy the change!!


----------



## bconneraz (Mar 18, 2007)

Just before bombing down the Luge in So Cal this morning


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Bakers Tank*

Nice loop


----------



## markgrise (Oct 22, 2007)

Taking my son on his first official trail ride. He's not on a Fatbike yet, but he'll be ready for the 20" Fatboy next year. My front tire is in the picture so this still counts, right?


----------



## Slow_Thyroid_Bike (May 28, 2015)

Got the fork and stuff on and somewhat sorted.










Bonus picture of my Walker Coonhound's face when my wife has fries.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Drevil said:


> Thanks Blown420. I usually hit Bootleg when I'm in town. It's so much fun, and my favorite in the Vegas area. I left a rigid singlespeed 29er here at my parents' place, but brought my fat bike on this trip for a little more cush/grip/fun.


So I'm probably not going to be able to do Bootleg on this trip, but this time around, I rode South West Ridge, Cowboy, and Anthem for the first time.


South West Ridge by Ricky deLeyos, on Flickr


Cowboy Trails by Ricky deLeyos, on Flickr


Anthem Trails Night Ride by Ricky deLeyos, on Flickr

Just a few more days in town, and I think I want to revisit Cowboy and South West Ridge if I can find the time.


----------



## bwheelies (May 29, 2015)

Drevil said:


> So I'm probably not going to be able to do Bootleg on this trip, but this time around, I rode South West Ridge, Cowboy, and Anthem for the first time.
> 
> 
> South West Ridge by Ricky deLeyos, on Flickr
> ...


I live here and don't know these places(southwest ridge or anthem trails).

Saturday morning I will be riding Rocky Gap trail. It is a jeep trail that is heavily washed out with a lot of climbing.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

bwheelies said:


> I live here and don't know these places(southwest ridge or anthem trails).
> 
> Saturday morning I will be riding Rocky Gap trail. It is a jeep trail that is heavily washed out with a lot of climbing.


Whaaaat?!?!!? 

Southwest Ridge, where I did Ike's Peak and Legalize It:
Ikes Peek Loop Mountain Bike Trail, Enterprise, Nevada
Legalize It Mountain Bike Trail, Summerlin South, Nevada

Anthem:
Anthem East Trail Mountain Bike Trail, Henderson, Nevada


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

My wife's uncle lives in one of those huge anthem homes that overlooks the trails. He as a Yeti SB66 carbon and rides back there often. Fun trails, but bootleg and mustang are better in my opinion.


----------



## bwheelies (May 29, 2015)

Drevil said:


> Whaaaat?!?!!?
> 
> Southwest Ridge, where I did Ike's Peak and Legalize It:
> Ikes Peek Loop Mountain Bike Trail, Enterprise, Nevada
> ...


Ah, I do know those spots. Used to ride the motorcycles out there. All of the names are unfamiliar.

As a matter of fact, did you see the stolen or abandoned Mercedes out there?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Drevil,

Looks like the desert was good to ya! Damn, it's been some years since I rode there.
Thanx for sharing the pix!!!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

This was the other day on the way back from a failed attempt at a pass.

The original track is now overgrown and boggy. The weather beat me - the bog was getting squelchier and squelchier and the worse was on its way in the form of big black clouds.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

blown240 said:


> I highly recommend you check out Bootleg Canyon in Boulder city. I've ridden my fatty there and it's amazing. Ride up them fire road for theth easiest climb, or for $5 take the shuttle up. Do This loop: Boyscout to girlscout, to mother, to POW. Then back to where you parked...


So I lucked out and found the time and some people that didn't mind me joining them on a ride at Bootleg (at 5am!?!?! ). We parked at POW and the ones you mentioned sound like some we were on, including Caldera.

Not fat bikes in the pics, but the rider (me) was riding one 


Sunrise Ride at Bootleg Canyon by Ricky deLeyos, on Flickr


Sunrise Ride at Bootleg Canyon by Ricky deLeyos, on Flickr


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

West Branch State Park in Ohio. My fatbike has become my go-to bike for technical riding.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Sangre De Cristo View...*

Picuris Mountain looking north at Taos and beyond. When I get on the fat bike all pretense of speed or coolness disappears...I put on some Grateful Dead and just roll like a kid on a new bike.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

chuck80442 said:


> When I get on the fat bike all pretense of speed or coolness disappears...I put on some Grateful Dead and just roll like a kid on a new bike.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

chuck80442 said:


> ...When I get on the fat bike all pretense of speed or coolness disappears...


Fatbikes transcend speed and cool. Those are for the unfortunate ones.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Smithhammer said:


>


Glad to see someone else keeping the Lou/Lou set up for the summer. I have been very impressed with the overall performance of these monsters. Even on pavement (which I've done a total of 40 miles in the past week).


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

stremf said:


> Glad to see someone else keeping the Lou/Lou set up for the summer. I have been very impressed with the overall performance of these monsters. Even on pavement (which I've done a total of 40 miles in the past week).


Yeah, some nagging little voice in the back of my head pops up every now and then and reminds me that the Lou is supposed to be a "rear specific" tire, but I would never have known if I hadn't read the product blurb.. Loose gravel FS roads, dry or wet singletrack, roots, rocks, whatever - it works just as well up front as it does in the rear, imo.

And with the crazy prices that 4.8" tires are demanding these days, I can't afford to experiment too much. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

We rode up to a 9,700 ft. peak and the trail elevation was 3,500 ft. up and 3,500 back down. (16 miles)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

TahoeBC said:


> View attachment 1004395


The lean, mean, green machine! Nice looking fatty!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Shell Island, FL


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

Just a quick 12 second video... the water was a little deeper than expected!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Suspended skinnies FTW


----------



## HanJuh (Jul 27, 2015)

Winter Wo








Lähetetty minun GT-P5210 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

On top of Xanadu, Peshastin, WA


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## fatboy43 (May 4, 2008)

TahoeBC said:


>


Great pic!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Mashes Sands Beach, FL


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Fatting With A Friend*

Went Fat Biking with an old buddy of mine. I didn't snap any pictures though....instead, I shot video.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool shot!



Tunalic said:


> Mashes Sands Beach, FL


----------



## Archi Coon (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Fleas said:


> Early morning trail monitoring duties.
> 
> -F


...and the same spot ~3 months later:







(well, one tree over)

-F


----------



## FattyJaffaCakeMk3 (Jul 28, 2015)

Here's my Fatty


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

*Took a taste of the new breed at lbs.*

Too bad this was not my size.


----------



## Rango (Nov 10, 2014)

*trails only a fat bike could love*

This is the iCan SN03 with XX1 drivetrain and Nextie 65mm rims laced to I9 hubs.

















Hilly Billy Roubaix 2015


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## FattyJaffaCakeMk3 (Jul 28, 2015)

This is my fatty,  I like orange!


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Duxbury town forest

Great smooth single track


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

FattyJaffaCakeMk3 said:


> This is my fatty,  I like orange!
> 
> View attachment 1005624


where did you get the color tires? and what other colors are there?


----------



## HanJuh (Jul 27, 2015)

Feels goooood together!
Fat bikes are not just for spilling sweat and dirt 😀









-Juha


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

wagonguy1989 said:


> where did you get the color tires? and what other colors are there?


Brown, Green, Orange, Pink & White. On-One Floater 120TPI Folding Tyre | Planet X


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Afternoon Cruise.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Rango said:


> This is the iCan SN03 with XX1 drivetrain and Nextie 65mm rims laced to I9 hubs.
> Hilly Billy Roubaix 2015


I have friends that did the race. That looked hellacious. Did you need to replace any parts after the race?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tuna's bike has achieved Beach Bum status!!! Great pix, Dood...


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Tuna's bike has achieved Beach Bum status!!! Great pix, Dood...


Thanks! I got a new cell phone and kinda impressed with the pics I've been taking.


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

Tunalic said:


> Afternoon Cruise.


I......WANT.....THAT......FRAME!!!!!

I don't know what it is.... but it just looks perfect for a fatty!!! its custom built huh?


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

Tunalic said:


> Brown, Green, Orange, Pink & White. On-One Floater 120TPI Folding Tyre | Planet X


hows the rolling resistance on those badboys?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Not too shabby, I have a lower profile tire I bought thinking it would be noticeable but wasn't on dirt/rock trails. May be able to notice on street riding.... At least that's my .02


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

wagonguy1989 said:


> hows the rolling resistance on those badboys?


I don't use my Floaters riding the beaches as they are like velcro on the sand.



wagonguy1989 said:


> I......WANT.....THAT......FRAME!!!!!
> 
> I don't know what it is.... but it just looks perfect for a fatty!!! its custom built huh?


I said the same when I 1st saw it in this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/616-muenzie-order-932496.html I got in on the tail end of a promotion. Muenzie Promotion | Six 1 Six Bicycle Fabrication 616 Fabrication


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Just saw this thread. Boris X7 on Daytona Beach, someplace down near Port Orange to be exact.


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Fat Joys*

Out joy riding thru NYC on the Mongoose Hitch and the Motobecane Boris X7.


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

Tunalic said:


> I don't use my Floaters riding the beaches as they are like velcro on the sand.
> 
> I said the same when I 1st saw it in this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/616-muenzie-order-932496.html I got in on the tail end of a promotion. Muenzie Promotion | Six 1 Six Bicycle Fabrication 616 Fabrication


thanks, as much as i want it, its too much for me  lol

BUT it would be my first choice if i was in the market for a new frame!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

wagonguy1989 said:


> thanks, as much as i want it, its too much for me  lol
> 
> BUT it would be my first choice if i was in the market for a new frame!


Yeah, I know what you mean. I've been borrowing off my On One and finally can return most of the parts back to it. Just installed X1 11spd and put my Floyds back on with 24" regular Q-tubes. It's right at 30lbs.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Colorado/New Mexico border...El Rio Grande on El Fatty.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

75 and sunny in Alaska yesterday. Perfect..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Finally checked "sand" on my terrain compatibility list.
Chillin' at East Harbor SP on Lake Erie.

-F


----------



## gt2brew (Mar 23, 2006)

Post bath backyard pic


----------



## Drillbit (Oct 3, 2007)

All I can think of when I see those tires is "Circus Peanuts" 😀


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Flirting with 80 degrees today so I had to hit it again. 













































Almost endo'd into the arse end of this lil guy. As of my heart rate wasn't already up!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sailor74 (Dec 24, 2008)

Kent UK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csimon (Apr 14, 2014)

gt2brew said:


> Post bath backyard pic
> 
> View attachment 1006464


Nice bike!


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

before a few upgrades, chilling on dry riverbed.... about 8 inches of sand!

coming home from work commute...


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Almost upgraded...*


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

gt2brew said:


> Post bath backyard pic
> 
> View attachment 1006464


GREAT!!! Now I have to get blue cables for my Farley!!! LOL----That looks awesome!!!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Fat bike summer fun...*

I really had a great time on my Blackborow yesterday. I rode on a trail system with groom trails, berms, jumps. It was almost like a long bmx track compared to what I ride usually...(technical natural trail). It was a lot of fun and the bike was amazing, rolling and climbing really well. Only a few flat landings made me missed my FS 29 at time... The JJ 4.8 are really great. I would liked to test them with a narrower rim (Curently on stock snowshoes)





















EDIT: Looking at my one finger braking, it remembered me that I missed my Trail Xo brake. Those BB7 on 160 mm rotor are a lot more work..


----------



## NRS1FREAK (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

LewisQC said:


> EDIT: Looking at my one finger braking, it remembered me that I missed my Trail Xo brake. Those BB7 on 160 mm rotor are a lot more work..


Try switching levers to something like XTR, SD7, Paul, etc. and cables with Teflon coating. Drastic difference.


----------



## jakkok (Jul 16, 2015)

Lapland...


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Crash_N_Carry (Jul 6, 2015)

Went to Borderland State Park in MA yesterday. This is one of the more purdier shots of the area.


----------



## Cageracer (Aug 26, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/53jAyRhw2N/


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll take what I can get.... Darn work schedule screwed me out of two amazing rides this weekend: (


----------



## riverat (May 22, 2015)

Crash_N_Carry said:


> Went to Borderland State Park in MA yesterday. This is one of the more purdier shots of the area.
> 
> View attachment 1006904


I take my fat bike here all the time! I live about 15 minutes away. Real fun place. Especially way out back.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Tempting........but l resisted


----------



## andy b. (Sep 7, 2010)

cmg71 said:


> Tempting........but l resisted


I don't know. I think I would have at least took a short ride.


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

Today we made it to Hidden Valley. Awesome.


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Claybuster (Sep 24, 2014)

Another ride at Levis Mound today.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

whats all that green stuff in the pics?
and there appears to be some form of shade there...


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks like the right road that heads over the pass to DS. Did you make it up to the gate where the road fades away? 

I saw 6 buzzworms up there last night. All sitting comfortably in trail.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

not quite,just to where the road forked to go over to soledad or to ds...
not surprising about the rattlers,with all the rain theres plenty for the mice to eat this summer..

been looking at the modoc road trip on google earth,looks like theres some 2 track that comes right up to the arroyo below the parking lot,looks like a better route to take after a run down the waterfall trail,no climb back out onto the road that way...i should figure out how to carry the moony best for that trip,im betting on lots of hike a bike..


----------



## wrc2006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Perfect summer evening for a ride in PA.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I've ridden the arroyo up from Baylor to the parking lot on the ECR so that would be an option. Probably pretty fun going down with the Moonie. Either way there will be some walking involved. 

Maybe I could squeeze a day ride in next weekend if you wanted an accomplice.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

Matterhorn said:


> I've ridden the arroyo up from Baylor to the parking lot on the ECR so that would be an option. Probably pretty fun going down with the Moonie. Either way there will be some walking involved.
> 
> Maybe I could squeeze a day ride in next weekend if you wanted an accomplice.


that could work,be a better trip to have another person around anyway,sort of a remote-ish spot to be on a bike...i expect plenty of hike a bike on this trip,i have no idea how ride-able the mine road is,and the middle section between where the road coming down the backside of the little shoulder at the top and the waterfall i expect to be carrying the bike...really it just depends on the vegetation as to how much the moony will need to be carried since the surface conditions dont matter that much...


----------



## vadimhellbike (Mar 23, 2015)

View attachment 1007657


----------



## wrc2006 (Nov 2, 2007)

vadimhellbike said:


> View attachment 1007656
> 
> View attachment 1007657


Shakedown ride or are you off somewhere? Nice looking rack/pannier set up.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Getting dark on the beach today... storm brewing !


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)

One from the backyard.


----------



## sportster44 (Nov 10, 2008)

A couple of shots from last week at Shipwreck Beach in PEI.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Lil singletrack/beach ride day. Alaska at it's finest..




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadimhellbike (Mar 23, 2015)

wrc2006 said:


> Shakedown ride or are you off somewhere? Nice looking rack/pannier set up.


That was just a Sunday ride in the park.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Vadim, good to see you're still rippin around on the fAtty!


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

Fresh paint.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

The obstacle today


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Better than it being yesterday's hat.


----------



## vadimhellbike (Mar 23, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Vadim, good to see you're still rippin around on the fAtty!


I never miss a day!


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Blackborow, so much fun...*


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Visited Rodanthe N.C.

Old ship wreck.








That may be vodka lemonade in the water cooler!








Got the whole family on a hammock ride.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

MrPeaski said:


> View attachment 1008892


Nice bike. Is that the original front hub with spacers or aftermarket hub. I'm waiting to get a Bluto for my Farley that's why I'm asking. Thanks


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

Robg68 said:


> Nice bike. Is that the original front hub with spacers or aftermarket hub. I'm waiting to get a Bluto for my Farley that's why I'm asking. Thanks


Hi Robg68, it is the original hub. I haven't been able to find any 'official' adaptors to fit the bontrager hub, so I used a Hope Fatsno 150 conversion kit. You get a pair of adapters, a disk spacer and 6 longer bolts. You'll also need a pair of 6903 bearings (I had a pair lying around)

For it to fit, it was a bit of work.
First the original hollow axle needed trimming down each end so that only about 2mm sat in the bearing, it also needed reducing in diameter to fit the 6903.

The hope adapters need trimming in 2 places, first the part that sits in the bearing, it needs trimming to about 5mm to meet the original axle (depending on how much is sitting in the bearing). The thicker part that touches the fork need 4mm taking off as they are too long unmodified.
I also made a pair of bearing shields from some thin plastic, as there's no flange on the Hope adaptors.

The picture was fro its first Bluto'd ride yesterday, it make a big difference to the bike, there's more control when things start to get rough. My hub mods work without problems.

The 6903 bearings are needed as the hope adapters are too loose in the original bearings.

I got the adapter kit from here http://activesport.co/epages/80c85f8f-7a95-4b1c-9c30-e64b314f3f2e.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/80c85f8f-7a95-4b1c-9c30-e64b314f3f2e/Products/HUB480

The way I have it set up means that if for some reason I need to I can swap everything back and use the original fork.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

MrPeaski said:


> Hi Robg68, it is the original hub. I haven't been able to find any 'official' adaptors to fit the bontrager hub, so I used a Hope Fatsno 150 conversion kit. You get a pair of adapters, a disk spacer and 6 longer bolts. You'll also need a pair of 6903 bearings (I had a pair lying around)
> 
> For it to fit, it was a bit of work.
> First the original hollow axle needed trimming down each end so that only about 2mm sat in the bearing, it also needed reducing in diameter to fit the 6903.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I think I'm gonna give it a try. It's a lot of work but will be worth it. Thanks again.


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

@ Robg68
It _was_ a fair bit of work and I only had basic tools. For the turning down of the original axle I used a lathe attachment on a power drill and took my time. take off a little at a time and keep test fitting.

I quite enjoyed doing it.

On its first outing I had half expected for things to get loose afterwards, but everything held up fine.

On an additional note, I couldn't get hold of a 1.5" FSA crown race for the Bluto so used a Hope one and changed the lower bearing to suit.

From what I've read the FSA bearings have a 36 degree bearing face, the Hope crown race is 45 degrees hence the bearing swap.

HTH


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

MrPeaski said:


> @ Robg68
> It _was_ a fair bit of work and I only had basic tools. For the turning down of the original axle I used a lathe attachment on a power drill and took my time. take off a little at a time and keep test fitting.
> 
> I quite enjoyed doing it.
> ...


I found this CrownRace on Amazon. Is this what I need??? Thanks for your help.


----------



## LinuxBozo (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

@Robg68
From what I can tell looking on FSA's site all of the 1.5" integrated headsets (as used on the Farley) use the same bearing so this should be fine.

To fit it, the easiest way to do it is with a piece of PVC pipe or similar. It needs to be longer than the new steerer tube and just a little wider than the diameter of the widest part of the steerer.
Slide the crown race on as far as you can get it by hand. Put the pipe on and turn the fork upside down and bang the pipe on the floor/bench etc. Hold the fork stanchion not the lower leg to do this or all your effort will go into compressing the fork.

This will force the crown race into place. If it doesn't fully seat in one hit, repeat until it does. The worst that can happen is the PVC pipe will break (wear eye protection) but you wont damage the bearing faces.

Its also a good idea at this point to remove both bearings to check for smoothness, if they're ok put a good amount of grease on them an in the bearing seats in the frame and re-fit.

My replacement Hope race was an easier fit as it has a split in so I could fit without tools.

This video shows what i mean with the fitting. Its slightly different but achieves the same.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Lost Lake this past weekend and a couple pics from Kincaid park yesterday.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

That moose don't look to happy :eekster: , you have some beautiful country to ride in, thanks for the pics.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

joeduda said:


> That moose don't look to happy


if my legs were that short l wouldnt look happy either


----------



## Sgraffite (Oct 6, 2014)

Clearly that moose realizes he is an expert, and he is just making sure the only others that enter the trail are as well.


----------



## wrc2006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Only in AK - bear spray in the bottle holder and an xtratuff can holder.
I spent a summer in Glacier Bay and Gustavus almost 20 years ago - wish I had been able to bike while there. The fishing was so good I didn't miss it too bad, though.
Where in AK are you? (never mind - I see in your sig that it's Anchorage...)


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, it's been a great few days up here. I think the moose was dialing in his bluto before dropping in. Hahahahhaha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heikki (Jul 12, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


>


Not quite on topic...
Looks like WY/ID Border Idaho 33 Headed to Driggs
Same sign circa 12-30-2014 with limited decal graffititi, Slighty different camera angle


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I see how it is, Tuna!  Sure looks relaxing to ride there...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

*Skinny white guy rides Fatboy on snowy volcano.*








Winter in New Zealand, just south of "Mt Doom".


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Yup - that's exactly where it is. :thumbsup:



Heikki said:


> Not quite on topic...
> Looks like WY/ID Border Idaho 33 Headed to Driggs
> Same sign circa 12-30-2014 with limited decal graffititi, Slighty different camera angle
> View attachment 1009610


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Dolby, that's a familiar sight to see...Nothing like a ride through a flower garden.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

my new to me Sasquatch  first ever fat bike ride


----------



## Episodev (Aug 23, 2015)

*picture overload*

---


----------



## Episodev (Aug 23, 2015)

friend and i was lucky with weather, LOTS OF PICS, only linking 17, 
PICTURE OVERLOAD WARNING!​








https://www.picoolio.net/images/2015/08/23/1ad3a4.jpg
-








https://www.picoolio.net/images/2015/08/23/220e39.jpg
-








https://www.picoolio.net/images/2015/08/23/3bccce.jpg
-








https://www.picoolio.net/images/2015/08/23/468147.jpg
-








https://www.picoolio.net/images/2015/08/23/52f575.jpg
-








https://www.picoolio.net/images/2015/08/23/676185.jpg
-








https://www.picoolio.net/images/2015/08/23/77558f.jpg
-








https://www.picoolio.net/images/2015/08/23/88b718.jpg
-








https://www.picoolio.net/images/2015/08/23/989131.jpg
-








https://www.picoolio.net/images/2015/08/23/10c99e9.jpg
-








https://www.picoolio.net/images/2015/08/23/11b2ed1.jpg
-








https://www.picoolio.net/images/2015/08/23/12f1c88.jpg
-








https://www.picoolio.net/images/2015/08/23/1363b55.jpg
-








https://www.picoolio.net/images/2015/08/23/14c46d4.jpg
-








https://www.picoolio.net/images/2015/08/23/1589c30.jpg
-








https://www.picoolio.net/images/2015/08/23/165ac73.jpg
-








https://www.picoolio.net/images/2015/08/23/17a2419.jpg


----------



## Metal8 (Aug 23, 2015)

2016 Farley 5 first ride


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Powerline Pass, just outside Anchorage, AK































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Great pics! I used to live in Palmer and rode a bunch of stuff around there. Miss that country. :thumbsup:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Daniels Area of Patapsco by Rickyd, on Flickr



Micro Fat Air by Rickyd, on Flickr


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

anortherncrazy said:


> ...


Dude!

And from the Passion forum.
This really was a good ride!


Fleas said:


> Why mention an awesome ride without posting pics? IDK. I've got a vid in the works but it was 35 minutes (out of 1:20:00), edited down to 16:00, and it's still hard to watch the whole thing. I just didn't want to leave out anything that conveys the entire experience. I set it aside and decided to go back later with a more objective "film editor" mindset.
> I've been riding my local trail a lot and I needed a change of scenery so I went in search of a small fatbike adventure and found it in a small creek. Water levels are low (not drought, here) so navigating some of our shale-bottomed creeks by bike is a viable option. I started at the bottom.
> Despite the gradual grade of the creek bed, right from the get-go I went straight to redline. I rolled silently down the bank into the shallow water and the bike immediately sank in the loose sediment piled up weeks ago by a torrent. I stomped on the pedals as my shoes were already submerged and the water exploded like an alligator attack, shattering the peaceful morning. My rear tire dug through the sand and I found traction on the shale bottom and started inching forward with my shoes slapping the water and that giant zipper sound that only a 4" tire makes when it loses traction. The bike slowly climbed out of the hole I had found and I ramped up to where the water was only 3 inches deep.
> So that's how it's gonna be...
> ...


-F


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Fatty packed, now to pick up 3 mates for 3 days biking in Tessin (Swiss/ltalian border region)

woot!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Done and dusted , for today........


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

I found this empty construction site on the way home from the hardware store and rode until my arms hurt! Funny how fatbiking can happen any time, anywhere.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Some great pictures guys keep them coming


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## AlaskaStinson (Jun 3, 2012)

*New Bike, Hitting the Muskeg*









Riding the muskeg near Fairbanks, AK on my new Cogburn CB4. I still have some minor stuff to sort out, but over all I think it's going to be OK. I'm still chicken to drop the tire pressure below 10.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Stinson, it's just a matter of time for you to play with the tire pressure. You'd be amazed how it changes the performance in loose sand etc. when you drop the pressure. 
Enjoy the new Cogburn. Great looking bike!


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

Drop em til you bump the rim, then pump em back up a bit


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Funishment!*

































****


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Scar- you ride that on a goose? Impressive! I tHink the elevation alone would have killed me! 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Rcksqrl said:


> Scar- you ride that on a goose? Impressive! I tHink the elevation alone would have killed me!
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Yes! No brain, no pain is my motto!

9 hours roundtrip. 25 miles with over 5,000 feet of climbing.

***


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

I love seeing all the riders sticking with fat through the Summer.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gambit, once I went fat...Yep I'm hooked.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Gambit21 said:


> I love seeing all the riders sticking with fat through the Summer.


Yup. Hard thing to explain to those haven't embraced the fat-ness, but I don't even try any more. I just smile and keep on riding...


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

^^^^THISSSS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

First ride with a Bud in front and it was sweet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Nimble Beast Singlespeed Summer Mode*

I got to do my favorite thing of all time this summer 
Ride my bike to a river (creek) and fly fish. 
I was so excited I fished a section of Convict creek (mammoth, CA above Crowley reservoir). for 2 hours and forgot to take my helmet off.

I used a Tenkara rod which fit in my Camel-back no problem. 1 spare tube and fly boxes.

2 small browns and 2 respectable browns. Life is good.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Blue Sky Trail by Horsetooth Reservoir, Ft. Collins CO, took my daughter for a fun morning ride.


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

My ride up Powerline pass last night. Snow is a coming!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

fugsworth said:


> First ride with a Bud in front and it was sweet.:thumbsup:


Amazing what a difference having a different front tire makes. Switched 1 ride over to a 4.8 Knard up front and it's sooooo sweet.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Rode on the shore of Lake George N.Y. with the kids yesterday. Great place for fun.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Skatepark - Lugano, Switzerland


and then further


----------



## Carlo0096 (Aug 2, 2015)

My 26lb beargrease


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

St. George Island St. Park.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

nice bear grease


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Tetons.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I was going to, but I didn't have a helmet on...


----------



## AlaskaStinson (Jun 3, 2012)

Took it out to the mud pit along the Tanana River to see how it worked.







Not quite as clean as it once was, but worked better than expected.







My attempt at art.....


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

morning commute


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr

The old Fatty with a new born Baby Fatty. One bike + two kids = fight.


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

There's a fat bike there somewhere..


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Signs of early fall on the lower rock creek trail


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

and the afternoon commute


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

We got pumps on the esplanades now, did they think of fatbikers ? Perfect for inflating them fatz after a beach ride.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ozzy, those pumps look like they mean business. How cool are those!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

It's Nutts ! No mention of them, no correspondence with the biking community (which is the most worrying), a local council with zero bike policies installs 0-160psi Stainless Steel mega pumps on the beach front Esplanade. Go Brighton council SA !!!


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

ozzybmx said:


> We got pumps on the esplanades now, did they think of fatbikers ? Perfect for inflating them fatz after a beach ride.


Now that's a fat tire pump right there!!

Pretty impressive they'd think of the bikers like that


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Riding old mining roads in the La Platas with the Pugs and my dog.

Untitled by jan nikolajsen, on Flickr


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

scenic commute home for a Friday


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ozzybmx said:


> It's Nutts ! No mention of them, no correspondence with the biking community (which is the most worrying), a local council with zero bike policies installs 0-160psi Stainless Steel mega pumps on the beach front Esplanade. Go Brighton council SA !!!


Ozzy, The local council has an undercover fatbiker on staff. They thought, let the fat community find a pleasant surprise. Hell, you might even be able to re seat a tubeless with those bad boys! I want one to carry in my van...

Who makes 'em?


----------



## bconneraz (Mar 18, 2007)

Trabuco Canyon, CA


----------



## bconneraz (Mar 18, 2007)

Twisty Tire, O'Neill Regional Park


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Nature Jim's Rock wall/bridge across the stream in Wawayanda Park NJ


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

The last couple weeks have been busy for me here in AK..



























































































"How many kids with ADD does it take to screw in a light bul..WANNA RIDE BIKES!?"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timppa H (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Griffin32 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just checking in from the OBX




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

Camp Hero and Montauk Lighthouse. The 7 yr old on the fattie led the way all afternoon, navigation single track and the edge of some serious bluffs.


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

*The Hulk*

Took the Foes Mutz out for its first ride yesterday. Nothing broke or seemed out of place so I plan a long ride today.


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Meanwhile in Finland


----------



## Wildbird99 (Dec 7, 2014)

*This Morning On Long Island's North Fork*


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Sme single track fun on the lwer rock creek trail


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Outside of Logan Utah,

Nice area to ride.










Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

The Indian Trail in Ogden Canyon Utah
Very Steep!:eekster:


----------



## Stilltime (Sep 7, 2015)

just unboxed it the other day! Ready to shred on some local singletrack. My first fat bike.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mmmm, tasty!


----------



## julius21 (Sep 6, 2015)

*in France at Mimizan*


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

SGI, FL


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Trail Maintenance Machine


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Smoky rides are the norm nowadays


----------



## phred (Aug 25, 2007)

*El Gordo at Lake Natoma.*







El Gordo at Lake Natoma........


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

At Fountain head last weekend.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Presenting...PlutonicPlague's Preposterously Pretentious Partyin' Purple Pugsley!
(My old knees are gonna hate me...if I hammer 'em much more before my new 29" Rabbit Holes w/ Alfine 8-spd arrive on my porch)!  
I'm callin it "The Graped Ape."


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

phred said:


> View attachment 1014128
> El Gordo at Lake Natoma........


Nice!

I ride out there all the time and never seen another fatbike. Here is mine at Folsom Lake.


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

kaleidopete said:


> Trail Maintenance Machine


Wouldn't want to go over the bars would you.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Qtep said:


> At Fountain head last weekend.


Nice pic! I also like that new trail that leads up to that jump.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Only 10 days since the official end of winter, and summer is here... that's what I love about this country.


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

*Gisborne NZ*


----------



## sundayduffer (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

kaleidopete said:


> Trail Maintenance Machine


Now run a PTO from the front hub, and have a pedal powered saw!


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

Drevil said:


> Nice pic! I also like that new trail that leads up to that jump.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's Brady.. He will participate tomorrow's bunny hop challenge.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Set the fatty up in street killer mode for a local charity ride this a.m. Number of people vocalize amazement on how well the bike did. Kind of funny riding with the roadies! 









Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

^^^love this pic.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Side view

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Metal8 (Aug 23, 2015)

Trails were wet so it had to be a beach ride this morning.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

The best is yet to come.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Rcksqrl said:


> Side view
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Now that is a sweet set-up!!! :thumbsup:

*****


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Dirt singletrack on the ICT.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Stilltime said:


> View attachment 1013891
> just unboxed it the other day! Ready to shred on some local singletrack. My first fat bike.


That is one sexy a$$ fatbike!!!! Is that a 2016 carbon? If I had a firstborn I would trade it for that bike. Love the white color.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Lakes trail with some fall color


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I was disappointed that there was no video!



TahoeBC said:


> View attachment 1015074


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

1) The two mutz's at the local spot:

2) The lady and the tramp, opening the season at Ancient Lakes:


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

*Double Pond Trail Wawayanda, NJ*

Da Jungle


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> I was disappointed that there was no video!


Holding off cause my buddy has been making a Fat bike movie that will be out before years end and he might use some of that footage. I believe it will be free to watch on the Internet and I think the trailer will be out soon, so stay tuned!
Off the Beaten Path? | First Tracks Productions

We had a really fun day playing on Granite last Friday though, here are a few more teaser shots

This one I just pulled out my point and shoot and took of him having fun on his Turner.








These two are frame grabs out of some video he was shooting of me riding a Dude.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

TahoeBC said:


> Holding off cause my buddy has been making a Fat bike movie that will be out before years end and he might use some of that footage. I believe it will be free to watch on the Internet and I think the trailer will be out soon, so stay tuned!
> Off the Beaten Path? | First Tracks Productions
> 
> We had a really fun day playing on Granite last Friday though, here are a few more teaser shots
> ...


Looks to be a fun video!

Damn; you've got some skilz:


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

pliebenberg said:


> Looks to be a fun video!
> 
> Damn; you've got some skilz:


Hey I'm just a weekend warrior out having fun, I only wish I had skills like that! That's Pat Smage six-time national trials champion, who loves riding Fat bikes when he is not on his Trials bike.

Don't know if this link works but check him out riding the same feature with a unicycle, mountain bike, fat bike and trails bike.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201100383068133


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

TahoeBC said:


> Holding off cause my buddy has been making a Fat bike movie that will be out before years end and he might use some of that footage. I believe it will be free to watch on the Internet and I think the trailer will be out soon, so stay tuned!
> Off the Beaten Path? | First Tracks Productions
> 
> We had a really fun day playing on Granite last Friday though, here are a few more teaser shots


I miss Tahoe! I lived in Truckee from 85-90, good times!

Dig all that sticky granite


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

Public Service Announcement: 750mL vodka bottles fit perfectly into King Cages.

(Going home from the liquor store; no, I didn't take this on a ride!)


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Time for a new bottom bracket...


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow did you evict the rodent that lived in there before you destroyed his home.


----------



## Stilltime (Sep 7, 2015)

Jefflinde said:


> That is one sexy a$$ fatbike!!!! Is that a 2016 carbon? If I had a firstborn I would trade it for that bike. Love the white color.


Thanks! 2015 model, just a week later I see the 2016 models are up on their website  oh well

Added a few more bits to it, hardware for my hitch was just delivered yesterday so I should be able to take it out this week.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Sven7 said:


> Public Service Announcement: 750mL vodka bottles fit perfectly into King Cages.


Well, duh! What the hell else would you carry in those cages, _water?_ :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

exp18 said:


> Wow did you evict the rodent that lived in there before you destroyed his home.


LOL thats all sand from the beach!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

240!!!! Shame on you! Didn't read the maintenance schedule in the owners manual...Tsk, tsk!:nono:

Gotta love the Helm's bakery truck tho'... :thumbsup:

Sven, the purpose of the cage is so you can hit the package store and follow it up with a ride! Come on, Brother!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Vallée-Bras-du-Nord*

What a nice, hot, bright and fat day


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome photos. Looks like a great day for a bike ride.



LewisQC said:


> What a nice, hot, bright and fat day
> 
> View attachment 1015982
> View attachment 1015983
> View attachment 1015984


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

shoo said:


> Awesome photos. Looks like a great day for a bike ride.


Thanks. Really an amazing spot...


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

*Fatbikepacking across Algonquin Park, Labour Day weekend 2015*

Follow the Ho Chi Minh trail....


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

*Folsom Prison Blues*

Folsom Prison Blues


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*Snow in September*

I know fatbikes are for more then just snow but it sure is nice to get back to it.


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

Not much longer and we have some snow


----------



## sdsyver (May 8, 2013)

I'd rather be riding!


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

*Fatboy on the Old Coach road.*


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

brenick said:


> View attachment 1016652
> View attachment 1016653


Great photos! Thanks


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

brenick said:


> View attachment 1016652
> View attachment 1016653


You should have embraced your inner Danny Macaskill and crossed that bridge! The sign is just some guys opinion on whats dangerous!


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Great photos, what a contrast. Btw, were is the coach road.



brenick said:


> View attachment 1016652
> View attachment 1016653


----------



## LinuxBozo (Jul 27, 2015)

Trail known as "Enchanted Forest". I think it fits..


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> You should have embraced your inner Danny Macaskill and crossed that bridge! The sign is just some guys opinion on whats dangerous!


Haha. Funny that. His was the first name I thought of when I saw the bridge. Fortunately my inner Danny is smart enough to know my outer Danny doesn't have the skills for that sort of thing.


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

shoo said:


> Great photos, what a contrast. Btw, were is the coach road.


Old Coach road is in the Tongariro National Park, central North Island, New Zealand.
Pretty cool area.
Ohakune Old Coach Road - Welcome


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

First snow of the year...lol

I was all over it!!!


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

testing out the new Jumbo Jims. Must say i am very impressed with low weight and awesome traction.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

A ride around the lake in Red Feather.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Fatty on the road today..


----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice!



Phil.W. said:


>


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

A few days ago...


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## michigan_kr (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice B&W! What tires?


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)

benlowery said:


> A ride around the lake in Red Feather.
> 
> View attachment 1016962


Which Lefty did you use?


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

tatuowen said:


> Which Lefty did you use?


ELO, electronic lockout removed.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Late afternoon ride in mammoth


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

My photo taking ability is terrible and I have zero editing skills so I never take pictures. But the view Thursday morning at 7 am warranted even my crappy pic.


----------



## Retsamledew (Sep 26, 2015)

Day 2 on the Muk


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Took my Fatty out for the 1st time in about 6 mths.




Had her 2 yrs now!


----------



## ~Jb (Aug 24, 2015)

*Just a dirty Fatboy Trail...* _recently upgraded from a Fatboy._


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

First beach ride......the reason i got the fatty.....for walking the Dog


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

My first as well


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

theMISSIONARY said:


> First beach ride......the reason i got the fatty.....for walking the Dog
> 
> That is one cute, and apparently very happy, puppy!


----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

A couple days in Buffalo Gap National Grasslands, SD. No trails, just a wide open canvas for wherever you want to go. And carry your own water…lots of it.


----------



## CookerMaxi1 (May 10, 2015)

Wimbledon, Richmond, Kingston, Wimbledon. 30km


----------



## pfcjs (Sep 18, 2012)

LinuxBozo said:


> Trail known as "Enchanted Forest". I think it fits..
> 
> View attachment 1016786


Enchanted Forest as in Carvins Cove?


----------



## LinuxBozo (Jul 27, 2015)

pfcjs said:


> Enchanted Forest as in Carvins Cove?


Yep. I do a small loop, since I'm new to MTB/fatbiking in general. Bennett Springs lot to trailhead, Happy Valley to Comet, Tuckaway, Enchanted Forest, Little Bell, Schoolhouse, then Happy Valley all the way back to Bennett Springs lot again.. Pretty easy 9 miles or so for a beginner. Still don't have the fitness level to complete it without stopping yet since I'm very out of shape, but hey, gives me a chance to take a couple trail shots.


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

A pic from yesterdays ride with my daughter. 

by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Cape San Blas


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## ~Jb (Aug 24, 2015)

Quick ride through the suburbs of Des Moines...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Close to Castiglione della Pescaia, Italy, for 2 weeks holiday


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

*In the mall*

In the mall:









































Murphy


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Velobike just lost his sh1t!

What does the sign on the bike say? Purpose of antique bike plopped in the mall?

I am amused that you have to take your foot off the pedal to operate the brake. Also interesting that appears nearly 1:1 drive ratio.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

After work sunset ride


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Murphy1976 said:


> In the mall:
> 
> View attachment 1019016
> 
> ...


Freaking awesome

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Murphy1976 said:


> In the mall:
> 
> View attachment 1019016


That looks like the Bill Ritchie fatbike from the 1920s.



If it is, that's great, I'm really pleased to see it saved. I'd love to have that in my collection (and I'd ride it). 

Edit: it also illustrates how to get round the clearance problem with 8" tyres - use long chainstays and you can have a narrow Q-factor.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

Velobike said:


> That looks like the Bill Ritchie fatbike from the 1920s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a part of some ancient bikes exhibition. There is written, that this one was built only as advert by Dunlop.
I had no time to visit the exhibition itself yet. If there is something interesting, I'll post it here.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Murphy1976 said:


> ...There is written, that this one was built only as advert by Dunlop...


I'm pretty sure it was built by Bill Ritchie. He was quite famous in his time as a trick cyclist, and he built a number of unusual bikes.

I've got an earlier article on him than the one I scanned, but I'll have to find it to be sure of my facts - it may be he built it around 1919.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Murphy1976 said:


> In the mall:
> 
> View attachment 1019017


Is that front tire on backwards? :lol: 
kidding...sort of. is that directional tread though?

Amazing that it's just plunked in the mall like that.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

August 7-9 2015
Levis Trow Mounds Neillsville, WI
IMG_20150810_180628686_HDR by Norm, on Flickr


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I wanna see Murphy pump up one of those tires with a Mtn. Morph! :thumbsup:

And that truss fork!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Did a spot of fence wrestling



and creek crawling


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

CommuterBoy said:


> Is that front tire on backwards? :lol:
> kidding...sort of. is that directional tread though?
> 
> Amazing that it's just plunked in the mall like that.


And what is the risk? Nobody can put it easily into pocket. Besides, it looks, there is an alarm (rope + white box on the left side of the pillar)


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

BansheeRune said:


> I wanna see Murphy pump up one of those tires with a Mtn. Morph! :thumbsup:
> 
> And that truss fork!


I don't use such tiny things for fatbiking. 

Force Travel

mur | Brasny ? rajce.net

Now even little bit lightened like this:


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

I so want one of these pumps but can't seem to find a seller in the US. So far the only vendor I can find is bikeclouds.com



Murphy1976 said:


> I don't use such tiny things for fatbiking.
> 
> Force Travel
> 
> ...


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> I so want one of these pumps but can't seem to find a seller in the US. So far the only vendor I can find is bikeclouds.com


Imho you can find it under other brand. At least I have seen it already as Rav-X or something else.

You might find something here: Floor Pump Bicycle Promotion-Shop for Promotional Floor Pump Bicycle on Aliexpress.com

They have similar one also here FirefoxBikes >> Firefox >> Accessories >> PUMPS >> Bicycle Floor Pump (Plastic) GF-04

I have found both by image googling "floor pump bicycle". 

Besides, on my pump you can easily remove aluminium tube, as there is other one inside - plastic. This alu part might be needed with higher pressures, but for fatbike...

Good luck. Usually I'm trying to find some parts you have on your bikes in US, but they are not in Czech, or even in whole europe. I'm glad I found one piece with opposite situation.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL - that's funny. Seem you guys get some cool stuff that we don't re: Jumbo Jim tires went to you guys first.

Thanks again for helping me.

ps I did do the google search and no luck trying to find that pump. But I did find one that interested me for on the bike.



Murphy1976 said:


> Good luck. Usually I'm trying to find some parts you have on your bikes in US, but they are not in Czech, or even in whole europe. I'm glad I found one piece with opposite situation.


----------



## julius21 (Sep 6, 2015)

*in a ditch (France)*


----------



## 5TOEZ (Sep 22, 2015)

*Here ya go.... 2016 GBM Comp.*

Grape Soda


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Fall is falling


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

*Gisborne NZ*


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Nothing special but a lot of fun...*


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

well thats three beaches ridden. wind is painful


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Maremma ltaly with my daughter


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Great after work ride. The sun sets fast now, slips behind the sierra ~545, and its a race against the clock to finish before it gets too dark. A constant north wind was great heading south but relentless heading back!


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

Last weekend did 3-day bikepacking trip with a friend to Hossa nature park at eastern Finland. No complaints 

Yours truly can be found from the 2nd pic and all the pics can be found from https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157656839762464


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Not action shots......but white garage door poses...

2015 Fatboy XL - plasti-dipped! 35lbs 14oz after plasti-dipping, but I forgot to weight it before dipping. Now to see where it wears, then touch her up, and put some abrasion prevention stickers on her. I really like how it came out...



















2015 Fatboy XL - plasti-dipped
XO type 2 rd
Hope front hub
I9 rear hub
Tubeless
Command post
Bluto
42t wolf
SWAT tool and case


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

I've never thought about using Plasti-dip on a bike. What a cool idea

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

Old Town beach, Southampton, NY.
First ocean beach dog walk/ride/run with my new Sturgis Bullet Ti.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

My ICT snuck into the house after my son's flag football practice.
Shhhhh.....don't tell the hubs, I'm sure he won't see it hiding behind the kitchen table!
Ice Cream Truck = food camo?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nakedbabytoe, that's a great place for a fatty to hang out. The ICT looks like a really fun bike to ride!


----------



## julius21 (Sep 6, 2015)

A big toy for decoration. your son will love :thumbsup:


----------



## benhammond05 (Jun 16, 2015)

So this is my new toy, sram xo shifters/ x7 derailures, elixir brakes. Handles wonderfully. Still need to go tubeless with it, but all that is locally available is bontrager sealant.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

What a nice route with my Fatboy...


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tunalic said:


>


Tuna, those bombers in the background are awfully close to your bike! It's good that they haven't scrambled!


----------



## Ftchmup (Jul 6, 2015)

New Farley 7 with a Bluto and Spank Spike pedals. Gotta get over the $$ sweats and I will be doing a few more tweaks to the look and weight.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Man does that look good.



Ftchmup said:


> New Farley 7 with a Bluto and Spank Spike pedals. Gotta get over the $$ sweats and I will be doing a few more tweaks to the look and weight.


----------



## MattBlack (Oct 6, 2015)

*Just got a Gravity Monster to try out Fatbiking. Already hooked after one ride.*

Gravity Monster arrived yesterday. Got a good ride in today. This thing climbs like a beast!


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Maremma, ltaly


----------



## twodragunns (Oct 8, 2015)

*The new 2016 Rocky Mountain Blizzards*









Just picked these 2 beauties up ..... sold the barely 1 year old other fat bikes. Amazing handling and a solid feel from these frames. 150 x 197mm Sun Ringle hubs are without a doubt an upgrade from the Fatsno hubs on last years models. The 120 Bluto on the -50, along with the 68.5 degree steer are a game changer. It's almost time to add tire studs to a new 45nrth Dunderbeist and switch over to a Carver Popeye I have waiting for the colder weather conditions in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Evening ride:


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

vmk said:


> View attachment 1020739


What's your latitude? Always like that or something special?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

cmg71 said:


>


Where's that. Looks good.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

That is Castiglione della Pescaia, Tuscany, ltaly. Unfortunately we are going home tomorrow.


----------



## Minos Gzz (May 8, 2015)

Dude, how North are you? Amazing!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

vmk said:


> View attachment 1020739


Great pic. Sure makes me miss the North. :thumbsup:


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

pliebenberg said:


> What's your latitude? Always like that or something special?


65° 58′ 0″ N, 29° 11′ 0″ E

We get northern lights quite often, but this one was a very bright as were the lights on the next night (bright enough to cast a shadow). A bit gutted that I didn't have a remote or tripod with me for the camera this time. Pics are a bit shaky:


----------



## buckeye dave (Oct 7, 2015)

https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i347/buckeyebunnyhunter/P1010051_zpsmmet0kw1.jpg


----------



## buckeye dave (Oct 7, 2015)

Morning ride at Mitchel


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

We had the Lights here too. Quite spectacular I was told (early night  )


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

43 miles and a bunch of climbing up the CDT from high desert to the almost tundra of Brazos Ridge along the Colorado/New Mexico border.


----------



## Matbiker (Oct 9, 2015)

*Author Su-mo*

Author Su-mo. I have this bike 2 weeks and i low this bike wery much. And this sunday i tried a small race on il....


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


by Optiflow, on Flickr

One of the last week rides with a rental Fatty. I did miss my very own Fatty very much...


----------



## laxdad (Oct 6, 2015)

First ride on the "fatty", took it to Schaeffer Farms in Germantown, MD, great day for it, not too crowded, being a pure roadie, I really love this thing. I will definitely hit more trails soon, something about those big tires, they just don't belong on pavement!!
Cheers!!!

Post ride pic, still looks very clean.....

https://i585.photobucket.com/albums...D-879E-478F-8D35-150AA48F935F_zpshzdl0rxd.jpg


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

Optiflow said:


> One of the last week rides with a rental Fatty. I did miss my very own Fatty very much...


Wow. That is stunning. Where were these taken?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

From today's lunch time quickie:


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Some friends and i rode to the top of mammoth mountain yesterday


----------



## NewfAtBiker (Oct 9, 2015)

My Budget FB gets me to some decent fishing spots.
Now, can someone tell me how to haul fish out 6 miles of single track?
The triangle bag has the collapsible rod and gear, catch and release is getting old.


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

WhiskeyJr said:


> Wow. That is stunning. Where were these taken?


Lapland, northern Finland. Between Kätkä-fjeld and Pyhä-fjeld, Near Levi skiresort. About here: lat: 67° 46.9853' lon: 24° 40.8144'.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Raced the ICT this weekend. Those big tires throw alot of mud!










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Singletrack riding. Good times!


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Eerie ride this morning, in the mist, past a nearly 300 year old small pox cemetery that has been restored:


----------



## laxdad (Oct 6, 2015)

https://i585.photobucket.com/albums...D-879E-478F-8D35-150AA48F935F_zpshzdl0rxd.jpg

Took this one out yesterday, and took it to Schaeffer farms in Germantown MD, lots of fun, can't wait to go back!!
Enjoy!!!


----------



## laxdad (Oct 6, 2015)

https://i585.photobucket.com/albums...D-879E-478F-8D35-150AA48F935F_zpshzdl0rxd.jpg

Newly acquired Framed 2.0, took it to Schaeffer farms yesterday, tons of fun.
Enjoy!!


----------



## andy b. (Sep 7, 2010)

jpaa said:


> What a nice route with my Fatboy...


Damn that's a cool pic!!!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

NewfAtBiker said:


> My Budget FB gets me to some decent fishing spots.
> Now, can someone tell me how to haul fish out 6 miles of single track?
> The triangle bag has the collapsible rod and gear, catch and release is getting old.


You don't, you bring a grill!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Many knees down on the Ochlockonee River


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Snow can wait...*

Amazing 25Km ride, all alone. Nobody on the trail beside me. I was running 6psi front 7 back cause it was really wet and slippery with leaves, rocks and pooled water everywhere...


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)

Rainy but hot ride in northwest Spain


----------



## KillerShot (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## buckeye dave (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

A stable of fat.


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

"do I look cool?" my 7 yr old. "yes son, yes you do!"







Camp Hero Montauk NY







On the bluffs in Montauk


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

LewisQC, Fall colors are coming in nicely up there. Looks like great riding trails. I've only played there with my Yamaha SRX700...
H


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Ride over the lunch break.


----------



## J1rk (Jan 3, 2013)

My Specialized FatBoy, with custom paint.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

J1rk said:


> View attachment 1022662
> 
> 
> My Specialized FatBoy, with custom paint.


Nice bike, nice photo!


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Ma nature blew a little squall through here and laid down a beautiful blanket this morning.


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

vmk said:


> View attachment 1022678


So you run your dogs with a stretchy leach tied to the stem, I do that also it works great with a little pull from the dogs you can fly. 
Looks a lot like where I live in Alaska but I see you are in Finland.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

From this morning's ride, after we could turn the lights off:


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr
It's getting dark...


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

Fall riding is the bee's knees


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## julius21 (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

fugsworth said:


> Fall riding is the bee's knees


Look at all that tread. My worn out Bud n Lou are starting to look like BFL's.


----------



## ~Jb (Aug 24, 2015)

J1rk said:


> View attachment 1022662
> 
> 
> My Specialized FatBoy, with custom paint.


lets see some more of that custom paint...


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

fugsworth said:


> Fall riding is the bee's knees


What trail is that? Beautiful imho.


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

robertdavid said:


> What trail is that? Beautiful imho.


North Fork Park in Liberty UT



crashtestdummy said:


> Look at all that tread. My worn out Bud n Lou are starting to look like BFL's.


He's itching for some snow :thumbsup:


----------



## 2whl-hoop (May 8, 2011)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Too early in the morning for a race, 5 degrees and rain, an absolute blast! 



Im pretty sure the pic is blurred due to my excessive speed........


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

fugsworth said:


> Fall riding is the bee's knees


Nothing like a healthy, fat Bud! This thread is helping keep me sane till I can ride again. Thanks all, and keep 'em comin.' :thumbsup:


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

*A little snowy 20 km...*

:thumbsup:


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

First real trail ride for my son on his fatbike. Pressure set to a whopping 2.5 psi, still not a chance of pinch flats, might go even lower. These are our backyard trails, and he's getting to know them well. Rode yesterday with him on his full suspension, and again today on his fat. Its pretty interesting to get the trailside perspective of an 8 year old as he outlines what he feels the differences are between his 26er and fatbike on the same terrain. General breakdown, a little slower in some spots, but generally more fun. Go figure. Life's not so bad. I'm down to one bike, but my wife and son each have their full suspension rigs and fat bikes. I think I'm getting played.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

A nice breezy 80 at my beach


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

watermonkey said:


> First real trail ride for my son on his fatbike. Pressure set to a whopping 2.5 psi, still not a chance of pinch flats, might go even lower. These are our backyard trails, and he's getting to know them well. Rode yesterday with him on his full suspension, and again today on his fat. Its pretty interesting to get the trailside perspective of an 8 year old as he outlines what he feels the differences are between his 26er and fatbike on the same terrain. General breakdown, a little slower in some spots, but generally more fun. Go figure. Life's not so bad. I'm down to one bike, but my wife and son each have their full suspension rigs and fat bikes. I think I'm getting played.
> View attachment 1023016


Like a fiddle.  2.5 psi, dang, I would be all over the place. I run tubeless and run 7.5 rear and 6 in the front. Perfect for me with gear. Those are your backyard trails. Whoa, I don't even know you and already don't like you.  That is some view. I own 5 bikes and I like my fatty better than any of them on the trail. Just so much fun and not much slower. Love your wife's and son's bikes. Very Nice. Quit getting fiddled and get a fatty.


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

Not having snow yet but it's getting pretty dark already during the evenings..


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

robertdavid said:


> Like a fiddle.  2.5 psi, dang, I would be all over the place. I run tubeless and run 7.5 rear and 6 in the front. Perfect for me with gear. Those are your backyard trails. Whoa, I don't even know you and already don't like you.  That is some view. I own 5 bikes and I like my fatty better than any of them on the trail. Just so much fun and not much slower. Love your wife's and son's bikes. Very Nice. Quit getting fiddled and get a fatty.


Ha! I bet when The Boy is at school, Dad's got that seatpost extended and is ripping those backyard trails...on his son's fatty!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

It's been a minute...









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

A couple of great Fall riding days this past weekend!


----------



## BikesFloat (Jul 27, 2015)

new8812 said:


> :thumbsup:
> View attachment 1023007


What front mud guards are those?


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

Beaver Guard Mudguards for Fatbikes and Mountain Bikes The protect the Bluto and your face...


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice wet sand after the rain


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

MMR????!!!! WTF riding...








Pretty sweet October Nebraska view!








Kissing the Omaha Jackrabbit 1st place ladies fatty trophy. Such a hard hard long day in the saddle!


----------



## ced0412 (Oct 18, 2015)

Tunalic said:


> A nice breezy 80 at my beach


Looks like east end of SGI.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Not really that slow of a bicycle:


----------



## J1rk (Jan 3, 2013)

~Jb said:


> lets see some more of that custom paint...


There you go
https://goo.gl/photos/W14FJsFB88TYYJsc7


----------



## ~Jb (Aug 24, 2015)

J1rk said:


> There you go
> https://goo.gl/photos/W14FJsFB88TYYJsc7


Absolutely beautiful!!! I have been kicking around the idea of painting my Trail.


----------



## Toldto (Aug 16, 2013)

Fall 2015


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

DSC03792 copy by jan nikolajsen, on Flickr


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ not sure I'd need a map in that situation :lol: I think I see the trail?

Unlocked a sweet commute route this morning. Numb toes. Worth it.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*First ride.*








Posted this in the Surly forum, but finally welcomed home an ICT. Super cool bike.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## tonyvt (Mar 26, 2010)

First snow ride of the season in Warren VT 10/18/15.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

Scott big jon fat bike.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Had to ride a little pavement back to the car. Thought it was kinda purty.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> ^^ not sure I'd need a map in that situation  I think I see the trail?
> 
> Unlocked a sweet commute route this morning. Numb toes. Worth it.
> 
> View attachment 1023394


Wow, thats a hella nice commute.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

julius21 said:


> View attachment 1022884
> View attachment 1022885


what fork is that on the xx1??? yikes!!!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Raced a short track night race on my new China carbon fatty last night. Giggled the whole time.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

One from yesterday:









And one from this morning:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Mispost, sorry.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Rango (Nov 10, 2014)

rynaldo said:


> what fork is that on the xx1??? yikes!!!


that's the Lauf Carbonara! 
it's an über light full carbon fork, 1100g 65mm of travel with zero maintenance (and zero adjustability)
it's really really sweet (and expensive)


----------



## 4-inch-or-more (Oct 24, 2015)

love the colors of this season


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Talquin State Forrest - Late afternoon ride before hunting season opens.

Nice Gopher Tortoise munching down.



Now I know why the road is named Beaver Dam Road.


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh man, all these pictures, can't wait till I he my fat bike.


----------



## buckeye dave (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

The ride.







The post ride coffee shop lean.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> View attachment 1024227
> 
> The post ride coffee shop lean.


Love the pink accents, especially the liners.


----------



## osebrevo (Oct 4, 2015)

Taking the little guy (6) for a ride at the park. "Dad, get off my bike..."


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Todays race, l was the only fatty.....


----------



## buckeye dave (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## tumbleweed40 (Oct 24, 2015)

*my fatbike*







my new felt double double 70,bluto shock,hyd.brakes,more to come


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Found some beach in Ohio. Not bad.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Took a ride on a ice bike trike on Saturday.



















Even has a little bit of suspension in the rear.



















Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

Our leaves are down and temps are dropping


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

rex615 said:


> Love the pink accents, especially the liners.


Real ice cream. The Smurfs & strawberries.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Took a ride on a ice bike trike on Saturday.


That thing is amazeballs.

What did you ride it on? And how did the weight distribution work out? It looks like the rider is predominately between the front wheels so it would be divided nicely between all three.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Peak foliage out at Raystown lake this weekend.


----------



## jrogersAK (Sep 17, 2015)

Still no snow...


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

schnee said:


> That thing is amazeballs.
> 
> What did you ride it on? And how did the weight distribution work out? It looks like the rider is predominately between the front wheels so it would be divided nicely between all three.


I happened to be north of the airport picking out marble for our fireplace and I new the Recumbent Bike shop was only a few minutes from there so of course I made a special trip there.

Unfortunately, I was only able to ride in the neighborhood behind the bike shop but I did run through a few lawns and I may or may not have ridden over some landscape (no flowers or bushes) just to see how it handled elevation changes which is did quite well. It has plenty of adjustments including the width for the handlebars and we also moved the cranks in at least a foot for me as the last guy that rode it must have been a giant as I am short but not that short at 5.7".

My thoughts are it rides great and I think it would be awesome on groomed trails, double track and really cool on crushed limb or anything similar.

It's a pretty good work out and I could see owning one but it needs it's own parking space in the garage and my 4 car garage is already full. heck I may just buy one and leave it at my warehouse and ride the trails that are only a few minutes from my office.

Here is a picture of the crank adjustment area.

Recumbent Trikes - ICE - Home


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> .... and really cool on crushed limb or anything similar.


I know halloween is just around the corner but that sounds like some scary ass ride!


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

bad andy said:


> I know halloween is just around the corner but that sounds like some scary ass ride!


Now you could carry some serious candy on the back of this rig


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

One from yesterday:


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Back to the reservoir today for a ride.


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

*The Hulk in the Wild*

Beautiful fall day for a ride around Folsom Lake. What's left of it .


----------



## shandcycles (Jan 15, 2008)

*Muckle, first ride*


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Sweet pogies.



buckeye dave said:


>


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

I know I know, maybe cheesy but I think it's rad....
Custom etsy bell to go with the Ice Cream Truck theme.








Close up pic with thumb tab that says "Keep on Truckin..."


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

buckeye dave said:


>


Sometimes my fatbike handles a little squirrely.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ut oh...I hear banjo music...


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> I know I know, maybe cheesy but I think it's rad....
> Custom etsy bell to go with the Ice Cream Truck theme.
> View attachment 1024701
> 
> ...


Uh uh - that looks amazing! Love the theme you've got going - nice!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Winter training, first time outside with the kids, if you look carefully youll see a fat tyre


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

petey15 said:


> Uh uh - that looks amazing! Love the theme you've got going - nice!


+1 - great job!


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Post ride picture the trail was not to wet to ride!!


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Great weather in Finland...


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Comfortably inside the building next to me.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

jpaa said:


> Great weather in Finland...


Beautiful, but Brrr.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

It's trying to snow!


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

sryanak said:


> It's trying to snow!


And it looks like it succeeded, at least by Australian standards.

Tim


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

sryanak said:


> View attachment 1025474
> 
> 
> It's trying to snow!


Nice. Currently snowing in Teton Valley, and I just got the green light from the doc to start riding again (well, sort of...). Might be my first snow ride of the season tomorrow...


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Wombat said:


> And it looks like it succeeded, at least by Australian standards.
> 
> Tim


It doesn't count, to me, until all the grass and low ground cover is covered up. That said it's still coming down.

And Good Luck Smithhammer!


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

I got my Scott fat Jon yesterday, thought didn't get a proper test ride till today . Love it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

^^^^^^^
Great looking bike!! 👍🏻


----------



## Metal8 (Aug 23, 2015)

*Hmmm what makes tracks like that?*


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

unfortunately a view not many riders in today's race saw, a deflating rear tyre and too many beers last night (damn Wallabies ) meant that l finished dead last today........


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

cmg71 said:


> unfortunately a view not many riders in today's race saw, a deflating rear tyre and too many beers last night (damn Wallabies ) meant that l finished dead last today........


Blame the Kiwis!


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

I went out to get my skates sharpened for hockey and decided to ride over using my fat bike, I got a little carried away on my ride home afterwards and was curious how it would do at the bike park.

I conquered the most technical climb (in my opinion) with my fat bike with a pair of ice skates on my back......  it's a rooted uphill that Apex's very steep and narrow with loose sand. Took 3 try's but I finally did it!

I have never been able to get past last part where it gets the steepest with a combination of loose sand with any of my bikes, one of those being a high end hardtail 29er, and to think... I used to make fun of fat bikes.

Afterwards it was celebration mode as I did some of the north shore style features on my ridged Scott big Jon.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

First ride on new (to me) ICT. Super fun. Probably need to mess with tire pressures (or get used to the bouncy feel), but had a great ride, got a PR on one particularly sandy descent segment, and loved the looks I got from other riders.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gratz on the new to you ICT, Rguy. Looks like a fun bike!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

ryguy79 said:


> First ride on new (to me) ICT. Super fun. Probably need to mess with tire pressures (or get used to the bouncy feel),
> 
> Also shifting to the next harder gear. With a fatty if your feet are spinning to fast it gets bouncy.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Nebraska on Nov 1st?! 80 degrees and amazing!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Beautiful day for the 1st of November in the northeast. Not even car issues could keep me off the trails today. Borrowed a car and rack and away I went. Broke out the fat bike for the first time this season, too. Got lots of looks and a couple of kids in the parking lot rode over and complimented my ride. Not a bad day, after all!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice shot petey15

I rode the riverbed


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

Couple pics from yesterdays 40 mile gravel ride. Not near as fast as our gravel bikes with skinny tires but a super fun ride.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

From yesterday's ride:


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

edved37 said:


> View attachment 1026074


Fatbike hovercraft mode activated.

Cool photo!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## bonedoc98 (Sep 13, 2015)

2 mayors headed for a ride!


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Lots of these guys on the shore, on this stretch of beach probably around 300.


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

fishrising said:


> From yesterday's ride:
> 
> View attachment 1026103


That looks like a fun trail

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twodragunns (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## twodragunns (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## op71 (Nov 3, 2015)

*New to site, ready to start sharing.*

I am in Kinshasa, Democratic Republic of Congo. I finally got out of the city for a nice ride in the countryside. Nothing for miles except small farms. The kids would come running out to look at the white people riding by. When they saw me on a fattie they just laughed and pointed and ran next to me for a few meters.


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Very cool! I'm working on a project in Lukala (I'm not actually IN Lukala, I'm sitting in Oslo, Norway but our factory is in Lukala).

Very nice pics - I hope you lock your bike up nice and tight in the city, though...


----------



## op71 (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah I do, in fact it stays in my room with me. When I get out I use a locking receiver bar for the rack, and then the bikes are locked to the rack with an additional lock. Driving through the city I bring a lot of attention to myself, so I have to be careful. It gets weird when at a stop light people come up to the back of my Jeep and stare and touch the bikes.


----------



## KillerShot (Oct 8, 2015)

Use that daylight wisely!


----------



## BikesFloat (Jul 27, 2015)

edved37 said:


> Couple pics from yesterdays 40 mile gravel ride. Not near as fast as our gravel bikes with skinny tires but a super fun ride.


What tires are you using for your gravel riding?


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

op71 - very nice. Love the photos.


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

BikesFloat said:


> What tires are you using for your gravel riding?


4.8 knards setup tubeless on Clown shoes on my Blackborow, buddy has some worn down Nates


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

Father Son time! these bikes rock and my dog is turning into a good trail dog. Win all around.








A Little video further along with sunset.





Cheers,
H


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

Few pics from previous ride with my Konga and studded Sury Bud/Lou tires. Nice autumn weather, sunshine and -6 C degrees with some icy ponds and swamps. Waiting for the snow..


----------



## andymanb (Sep 15, 2015)

*Blue Pug at Ceasar Creek*


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

*Lovely spring day.*














The lake front, Lake Taupo, NZ.
A beautiful spring day and still plenty of snow on the volcanoes in the background. Thinking we might walk to the summit tomorrow. A bit steep for the Fatboy unfortunately.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

its getting hotter


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Texas still wet due to the rain we had in the past month. All local trails are closed so couldn't test my complete rebuilt Huffy in the wild yet. This thing is beautiful rides very good with the new tires and hubs.


----------



## sdsyver (May 8, 2013)

I'd rather be riding!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

jcaino said:


> View attachment 1024530
> 
> 
> Peak foliage out at Raystown lake this weekend.


 I was there that weekend, too. Scenery was breathtaking.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

A few shots from Cuyuna a few weeks ago...


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*Stuck.*








Even those 4.8's have their limits I suppose.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Wife on her new fatty (Wolftrax from Framed)


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice!! :thumbsup:



Jisch said:


> Wife on her new fatty (Wolftrax from Framed)


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

backcountryeti said:


> View attachment 1027150
> 
> Even those 4.8's have their limits I suppose.


The limit you will reach under 5 PSI, not 15. But 5 PSI could drive you deeper into shits.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

backcountryeti said:


> View attachment 1027150
> 
> Even those 4.8's have their limits I suppose.


*Picks up phone* Hello, yeah, Triple A! I need a tow!!! :thumbsup:

Jisch, looks like she's officially hooked!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

backcountryeti said:


> View attachment 1027150
> 
> Even those 4.8's have their limits I suppose.


Big fat tyres are a bit like 4wd in a car.

You think they're great for getting you out of trouble, but the reality is that when they get stopped, you're in much deeper trouble than if you were on a normal rig.


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

Riding along the train tracks after we made our way threw the trails.


__
http://instagr.am/p/9zpznulWQn/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Alaska's been off the chain the last couple of weeks...









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Sweet!



anortherncrazy said:


> Alaska's been off the chain the last couple of weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

Love the first few pictures, looks like quite the adventure. ^


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

anortherncrazy said:


> Alaska's been off the chain the last couple of weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa...
Is your wife's name deb??


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Today's Ride*

A quick pic from a casual ride around NYC's UpperWestSide. That's the Little Red Lighthouse that stands in the shadow of the George Washington Bridge.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

We got some saddle time on the new Specialized Helga on Devils Pass.

This was the lost Hoo-ra for my red Fatback.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

Fathers day morning ride at the woods near our home. What a nice two hour treat before having early dinner with the family..


----------



## JMiL954 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Iowa*

A few randoms from this past week. Sunday we had a trail building day. May have exceeded the limit of the rack. Didn't plan on actually riding only to and from the trail building area but we made a hip floater that I couldn't resist trying out. It was actually very fast definitely should have had a helmet on.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Last bit of fall color in the tungsten hills


----------



## toukoq84 (Oct 31, 2015)

*Finland autumn*


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

JMiL954 said:


> Sunday we had a trail building day. May have exceeded the limit of the rack.


I didn't know they made turbochargers for fatbikes 

I've been tempted to rig up the leafblower on the front rack of mine and ride around blowing off the trail for race days rather than lug it around for 8 miles, ack the numb hands!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Jisch, looks like she's officially hooked!


Yes, she loves it, now it looks like we're going to try out a thudbuster (I'm not a fan, but it's cheaper than a Bucksaw). It really was surprising the confidence she had riding on the leaves, it's very slippery here this time of year.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

Jisch said:


> Yes, she loves it, now it looks like we're going to try out a thudbuster (I'm not a fan, but it's cheaper than a Bucksaw). It really was surprising the confidence she had riding on the leaves, it's very slippery here this time of year.


I have had fantastic luck with a thudbuster. Just be sure to understand that you can tune it stiffer or softer, and you will probably need to purchase some elastomers to tune as you wish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jisch said:


> Yes, she loves it, now it looks like we're going to try out a thudbuster (I'm not a fan, but it's cheaper than a Bucksaw). It really was surprising the confidence she had riding on the leaves, it's very slippery here this time of year.


Riding on leaf covered ground can be like walking on a marble floor covered in ball bearings. But yeah, that pic is priceless, the Chesire cat grin says it all!! Good times...


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

Anothernortherncrazy Great looking Aussie Merle you got there!


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Stand on the block, Reebok, gun cocked. The treasure is glaciers of ice.


----------



## JMiL954 (Nov 6, 2012)

TitanofChaos said:


> I didn't know they made turbochargers for fatbikes
> 
> I've been tempted to rig up the leafblower on the front rack of mine and ride around blowing off the trail for race days rather than lug it around for 8 miles, ack the numb hands!


Haha that is actually a great idea! I will be looking into a front mount setup! The other fella man handled his human-propelled DR trimmer and small gas can about 2 miles in then back out when done. I think he drew the short straw :thumbsup:


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

One from my lunch ride today at the West Hartford Resevoir:


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

First Snow ride of the Season in Northern Colorado.


----------



## BigFatTex (Nov 11, 2015)

(im)Patiently waiting for the ski resort to open. In the meantime, I'll settle for some runs on the fatty


----------



## RGarofalo (Nov 10, 2015)

Went for a swamp ride this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

*Fat Bike and Big Bike - Lake Taupo NZ.*


----------



## Askar (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Sweet bike - but where's you lid, brah?


----------



## Askar (Sep 16, 2012)

Ghost_HTX said:


> where's you lid, brah?


I 've smoked it


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Wouldn't that taste funny and be bad for your health? 
Unless your lid was made of something smokable? 
But then again isnt everything smokable bad for your health and tastes funny?


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Nope. Some of it tastes really good, I've heard.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## wdonegan (Feb 11, 2011)

Ghost_HTX said:


> Wouldn't that taste funny and be bad for your health?
> Unless your lid was made of something smokable?
> But then again isnt everything smokable bad for your health and tastes funny?


Edify........brah
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lid


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

From today's ride:


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

Finally started snowing here.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ghost_HTX said:


> Sweet bike - but where's you lid, brah?


And why no rear brake?


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

As you can see from this photo of me, I'm pretty excited to be back on the snow


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nope! We can't tell that you're jonesin to ride snow!!!


----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Its tough out here in South Dakota*

60 degrees, sunny, and dry with hardly anywhere to ride. Oh, and the trails are really crowded&#8230;.don't come here!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

No snow here either yay


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

This afternoon:


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Broke the AM bike......So i went Fat for the Gravity Enduro


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

*FAT Night Ride*


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

*A Beautiful Day in Montana*


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

someone say fat bike?


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

65 miles today...and once again the kickstand comes in handy.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

*Rocky Mountain Blizzard*

Got our first ride in on the new whip:










There's more pics here: Rocky Mountain Blizzard -50 preview Broken Spoke Santa Fe


----------



## Matbiker (Oct 9, 2015)

*Autumn*

East Czech Republic autumn


----------



## JoeFriday (Nov 11, 2015)

First ride with new Motobecane Sturgis Bullet Ti.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

First true snow ride for me. Sourdough Trail between Nederland and Ward, Colorado. Awesome day!


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Awaiting snow to come down to the foothills.


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

Lars_D said:


> 65 miles today...and once again the kickstand comes in handy.
> 
> View attachment 1029031


 You got going really early to do a 65 miler and still have day light up here or you are really fast. Probably the later!


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Zed 71 said:


> Awaiting snow to come down to the foothills.


Hey Zed 71, was that taken at Green Mountain?

I had ridden Mt. Falcon last weekend and there wasn't any snow except at the very top.


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

ColoradoMitt said:


> Hey Zed 71, was that taken at Green Mountain?
> 
> I had ridden Mt. Falcon last weekend and there wasn't any snow except at the very top.


Actually in the Boise, ID foothills. It would be nice to have a location underneath our use name or reputation.


----------



## jbuzz229 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Getting Ready for a New England Winter*

Just picked up a Cooker Maxi locally. Swapped handle bars, grips, put DB5s on there and got a dave's mud shovel rear (waiting for the front to arrive in the mail) Still deciding on the tires. It came with one Surly Nate on the rear, not sure if I will stick with that to save costs or swap out to something different. Either way it's a fun work in progress.


----------



## Ghostknife (Mar 22, 2013)

First 3 hours of being a fatty owner, put 9 miles on it on the way to the gym and back.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

You're going to love that Fatboy. I got mine in August and have only ridden my other bikes 2 or 3 times since. It's fast become my favorite ride!


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RGarofalo (Nov 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

At Lake Fairfax trail.







[/URL]


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Hope to post more of these this year


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice to see the snow pics coming again.

Our local mountain is lightly dusted, won't be long for us here.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Finally got our first real dump in town. Heck, our ski basin got a whopping 30" in the last 48 hours. Awesome start to the winter.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

CObikeman said:


> View attachment 1029406
> Hope to post more of these this year


Hey CObikeman, where was that taken? Sort of looks like Aldefer.

Are you in the Denver area?


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah I'm in Denver - and that's Lair o the Bear - just above the first rock garden on the "out" leg of the ride...

Looking forward to good ride this weekend hopefully!


----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

So great to be back on the Cooker - just incredible what you can plough through on a fat bike -bring on the snow


----------



## ultra242 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Rocky Mountain Blizzard -10*

Just got my first fat bike last Friday. Weather was wind/rain today so this was the first day I didn't ride it since I got it. It's so much fun. Does anybody know if these wheels/tires can be set up for ghetto tubeless?


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

ColoradoMitt said:


> Hey CObikeman, where was that taken? Sort of looks like Aldefer.
> 
> Are you in the Denver area?


Nice, I'm up in Thornton. I haven't ridden Lair O the Bear yet on the Fatbike, but I'm glad you posted that picture. Got to give it a go soon.


----------



## jbuzz229 (Nov 11, 2015)

Charger H said:


> View attachment 1029558
> 
> 
> So great to be back on the Cooker - just incredible what you can plough through on a fat bike -bring on the snow


Charger H what wheels you running on that Cooker? Bike looks great BTW


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

Snow is finally starting to come, been a weird year.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RGarofalo (Nov 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Trails behind my house.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tunalic said:


>


No beach??


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

*Todays ride*

Around northern Kaimanawas and Tongariro.







Just enough head room to get through the culvert.






"Mt Doom" in the background






Found a bit of quicksand






The snowy volcano Ruapehu.


----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

jbuzz229 said:


> Charger H what wheels you running on that Cooker? Bike looks great BTW


--

JBuzz thanks  the wheels are stock and came on the bike, a gen 2 Cooker Maxi. With regards to your previous comment about going tubeless I tried to set them up this way but my LBS found it very difficult due to the lack of space inside to secure the tyre. Have you tried lighter inner tubes? You're probably find, as all Charge Cooker owners, that the weight of the bike is counteracted by the perfect geometry and that you will not have any complaints once you go out and hit the trails - incredible bikes..


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

just going to work



and some geocaching on the way home 'found it'


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Fattingham:










Then my chain overshifted into 1 and fell behind the cassette, stupid plastic thingy be-damned:










Funny XO because I've adjusted my L limit about 4 times and thought it was pretty tight. I realized after getting home that shifting was all off because it was the first ride in the COLD.  After spending half an hour freeing it (removing the wheel and then pulling with both hands worked), it jammed again a few minutes later! I was mad. Ride ended well luckily in a huuuuge field of 6 foot tall common mulleins:










I shopped really hard for a Night Train Bullet on Monday but chickened out. This mechanical failure motivated me to order one this morning. Hoping I have better luck with it!


----------



## charlie386 (Apr 13, 2006)

...


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*coffee outside*








Rode my bike to make some coffee in the woods. Good morning to be out.


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

thomcom said:


> Fattingham:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Stupid plastic thingy" saved your spokes! a small derailleur adjustment will prevent it from happening again.


----------



## thv3 (Nov 9, 2010)

*First snow in the Scottish Borders, first time out in it on the fat bike *









Out for the first time in the snow and ice on the fat bike I picked up a couple of weeks ago, beautiful day and great fun.

Looking forward to more snow! :thumbsup:


----------



## RGarofalo (Nov 10, 2015)

Second real trail ride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostknife (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ghost, that bike has a big grin!!!


----------



## Ghostknife (Mar 22, 2013)

So did I! First snow of the year, first day riding fatbikes in snow. So much fun


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Golden, CO*









****


----------



## ghsmith54 (Sep 25, 2015)

*First snow this year*

7-9" forecast but only got about 4". Fun just the same.


----------



## mschafer (Jun 21, 2015)

*First tubeless outing...*

Finally got the Bud and Lou's tubeless on DTswiss BR 710. All is well out east (Bridgehampton Long Pond behind). Happy Saturday indeed.


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

First snow in the Detroit area! We rode along the river to the brewery, ate and drank too much, and got pretty soaked on the way home. I'm loving the IGH and tubeless- sit and spin right up a snowy hill (albeit with considerable power modulation). It was awesome!










(Full Fat Fenders rule)


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

mschafer said:


> Finally got the Bud and Lou's tubeless on DTswiss BR 710. All is well out east (Bridgehampton Long Pond behind). Happy Saturday indeed.


We rode that last weekend including crooked pond. That's a great little loop. The rail trail is really good with the fat bike given the soft sand. 
We rode Hither woods in Montauk today 9.5 mile loop on serpent back and Paumanok Path. 
Great looking bike. 
H


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

scar said:


> View attachment 1030340
> 
> 
> ****


Scar, is that North Table Mesa?


----------



## Ghostknife (Mar 22, 2013)

Sven7, you down towards the D? Im up Port Huron way. We got about 10" up here, how much you guys get?


----------



## ~Jb (Aug 24, 2015)

Some shots from my ride today...


----------



## twentyniner29 (Dec 2, 2014)

Beer run.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

The snow pics are coming thick and fast now. 

Anyone got any tips for getting rid of the blue tinge while taking the pic? Is there a filter that could be used?


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Velobike said:


> Anyone got any tips for getting rid of the blue tinge while taking the pic? Is there a filter that could be used?


If the scene is lit with somewhat blue light, a blue tinge is expected. If you look at ~Jb's image above, you can see that at work. Generally, you're looking at a blue tinge, as that is the colour of the light coming from the sky, except where a bit of sunlight sneaks in to light some of the scene. Where you've got the yellow sunlight present, you can see the objects it lights have a more "normal" colour: that light is more balanced between the blue light from the sky and the yellow from the sun. Sun at an angle on a snow bank is the classic for showing this: the side in shadow is lit by blue sky and looks blue, the side towards the sun looks yellow like the sun, the middle near the top looks "white" as it's got the perfect balance between the two coloured light sources, in between you've got graduations between the colours.

However, the auto colour-balance that adjusts the rendering of the sensor into an image file will adjust the image colours. In some, you can see the sunlight presence throwing the colour balance off a little, with somewhat of a cyan tinge leaking into the snow. The second image where you have the sun making the trees "red", you can see the processing shift to green to "balance" the colour resulting in tinting the snow green. The top image has the snow pretty much the correct colour for that time. The bottom image looks pretty close to "true" as well: you can see the blue in the snow farthest from the bike this side of the treeline, while closer to the camera you can see the snow colour change as it gets different amounts of the sunlight peaking over the trees. As enough of other colours are present, it can throw the colour balance off. You can see the third image has a tiny cyan/green shift and the fourth a tiny magenta/red shift (I'd have to load it and measure the values to see for sure).

To avoid false shifts, in most cameras you can *turn the colour-balance from "auto" to a fixed setting to match the light source the scene is lit with**. "Sunlight"/"daylight"/"5000K" will usually give the most accurate colour rendering outdoors*; then on the computer, you can adjust it to make it look the way you "saw" it at the time you took the shot (a lot of software has an Auto-Colour feature that will tempt to adjust colours; sometimes this makes it better). Tungsten would be used for typical residential interior lighting, but that can be thrown off with all of the different colour-temps of CF and LED lights out these days.

(in looking at the EXIF data for ~Jb's images, I didn't see a colour balance setting, so his Nexus 6 may not have the ability to select a fixed setting)


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Canoe said:


> If the scene is lit with somewhat blue light, a blue tinge is expected...


Thanks.


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Made my self present for birthday and Christmas.


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

*First SnowFall... or three*


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ghostknife said:


> Sven7, you down towards the D? Im up Port Huron way. We got about 10" up here, how much you guys get?


12" in Brighton


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

Ghostknife said:


> Sven7, you down towards the D? Im up Port Huron way. We got about 10" up here, how much you guys get?


Warren. NWS was saying we were supposed to get 4" yesterday, and it seems accurate. It's gorgeous.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Just before the start of todays race, which ended with a flat front after 12kms, and a 2km walk 
meh, what ya gonna do? (shugs shoulders)



the walking started here


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

My first outing of the season 

Snow, Sun, Surly Ride by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## Ghostknife (Mar 22, 2013)

The sun.... Just kidding. I'm not sure of any filter, could try the flash but I think that would wash out the background.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

We got 6-8" last night, first real snow of the season. Managed to sneak in some singletrack this morning.


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

first snow on the Kalhaven Trail


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

CAUTION: Watch for changing trail conditions!!















Same trail today, about a half mile apart.


----------



## bartekb93 (Jul 24, 2014)

1st snow of 2015/2016 winter in Chicago.


----------



## bobdurden (Apr 24, 2013)

CMG, What rear fender is that?



cmg71 said:


> Just before the start of todays race, which ended with a flat front after 12kms, and a 2km walk
> meh, what ya gonna do? (shugs shoulders)
> 
> the walking started here


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Velobike said:


> The snow pics are coming thick and fast now.
> 
> Anyone got any tips for getting rid of the blue tinge while taking the pic? Is there a filter that could be used?


Totally depends on the camera.

You can try an 81a filter. The 81b or 81c are also useful, give stronger results.

But... it really depends on the camera, its sensor, how it handles "auto" vs daylight light balancing.

Generally, and in simplistic terms, cameras try to adjust a scene for a tone of medium brightness. Scenes that contain very bright and vast areas (ie, snow, white sand, bright overcast sky), will tend to be somewhat under-exposed. Most cameras allow for a corrective "exposure factor" to be set. You can try a plus 2/3 to even plus 1-2/3 exposure increase (or plus 1/2 to plus 1-1/2 depending on the camera).

Getting the exposure more dialed in will also help with color. We're not accustomed to seeing medium blue snow. When the snow is more brilliant, close to pure white, the colors will "seem" more correct. Its a mind visualization thing.

So to recap - 
*yes a filter, 81 series a, b, and c in order of strength.
* try adjusting white balance on the camera, if you're camera has adjustment
* try upping the exposure with an over-ride, which will just look better

One last thing... some cameras (better ones, SLR's) have a "custom white balance". If yours has that, its fairly easy to take a picture of white snow, and use that as a reference for the "custom" setting. The camera will take the bluish scene and correct it as the stored "custom" setting. Again... its camera dependent.

PM if you want more info


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

ColoradoMitt said:


> Scar, is that North Table Mesa?


Yes it is, the RimRock trail looking North. Good eye.

*****


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

bobdurden said:


> CMG, What rear fender is that?


Top Peak Defender XC11
https://www.galaxus.ch/en/s3/produc...wheel-29-mudguards-3487675?tagIds=345-307-247

I had for my 29er already, so tried it on the Fat, it does a great job considering its not wide enough, l always use it on wet rides (common here in Switzerland) and wont bother getting a fat mudguard.

I will take a pic from above to show the width, and post later.

EDIT: and the pic, it actually looks better than what it is, but you can just see the tyre (Ground Control 4.6 on 90mm rim) is wider than the guard, so l still get a little wet/dirty but not totally soaked/mud covered. I would reckon it'd be perfect for a 4" tyre, and it is fully adjustable (position & seat post size)



Oh, it does get skinnier towards the front, but then its just your legs that cop it, and they cop it from the front anyway.


----------



## smileyboy (May 28, 2009)

Did some riding at North table Mesa


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

First cold of the season in Texas


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

Day's are getting shorter...


----------



## Matbiker (Oct 9, 2015)

Rear hub?


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Back when I got my fat bike. There weren't really many 5 in offering on the market other than the Moonlander. Today it still holds it own. I have upgraded a ton of parts to it and I still love the bike.


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Erie fat track


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks like most of the Colorado guys rode North Table Mesa this past weekend. I on the other hand made a relatively bad choice and rode Marshall Mesa. Bad only because I got started too late and Friday night's snow had already started melting by the time I got to the top, which turned my snow ride into a mud ride unfortunately. That, and the wind was howling about 40 mph. Between the 20 lbs. of mud on the bike and the headwind, I got a hell of a good workout. Regardless, it was a blast!

On vacation this week, with a goal to ride every day. Hopefully that will translate to a few more posts here...


----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

Mitt, Bar Ends: fantastic! Are these X Lite Stubbies? Regardless I can't find any short bar ends where did you get them?



ColoradoMitt said:


> Looks like most of the Colorado guys rode North Table Mesa this past weekend. I on the other hand made a relatively bad choice and rode Marshall Mesa. Bad only because I got started too late and Friday night's snow had already started melting by the time I got to the top, which turned my snow ride into a mud ride unfortunately. That, and the wind was howling about 40 mph. Between the 20 lbs. of mud on the bike and the headwind, I got a hell of a good workout. Regardless, it was a blast!
> 
> On vacation this week, with a goal to ride every day. Hopefully that will translate to a few more posts here...


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Charger H said:


> Mitt, Bar Ends: fantastic! Are these X Lite Stubbies? Regardless I can't find any short bar ends where did you get them?


I tend to narrow my bars and add bar ends on all my bikes. Where I'm at here in Colorado EVERY ride starts with a climb. I need all the leverage I can get.

They are Outerdo Carbon Fiber ends I got off of Amazon. Took a risk because they are inexpensive, but I've been really happy with them and very much like the contour on them in my hand and the cutout where my thumb rests.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013JY7D9E?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## InWyo (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

This ride was hard.


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Winter fun


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

thomcom said:


> This ride was hard.


I didn't know you could use a fat bike as a mower! Job done I say.
H


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

*Folsom Lake is Low Low Low*

Found an old Olympia beer can. Does anyone know what year they stopped using pull tabs?


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

At 50, Ring-Tab Beer Cans Are Now Officially Historic Artifacts | Western Digs

^^^^^It is now historic please report it to your local office of history and archeology.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

On vacation this week, so I'm trying to get a ride in every day. Today's ride was at Apex Park. Long a favorite of mine, today I learned that "Apex" is actually Latin for "Scary a$$ed, slick as snot ice ride from the gates of Hell". 

There were dogs and hikers stacked up like leftover Halloween pumpkins in the switchbacks as it was too slick to walk. 

The picture where my track goes off the edge is where I soiled my shorts. There is a creek about 20 feet down from this edge, with nothing but the twigs you can see to keep me from the snow covered rocks below. It was cold enough that had I gone completely off the edge my carcass would probably been preserved until the spring thaw, save for the occasional tidbit gnawed on by one of the local mountain lions. I managed to only tweak my knee a bit, and rip off part of my thumbnail in a desperate attempt to gain purchase on a hunk of ice covered rock. 

I'm not gonna lie, I ended up walking a few sections, but that was as treacherous as riding, maybe more, so I let more air out of the tires and crawled along.

Still, it was better than working!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad to hear you weren't injured more severely, Mitt. Can't blame ya for the time taken to compose yourself after an incident like that. Be safe, Bubba!!


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Our first snow of the season. Looks like it will be gone in a couple of days.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Glad to hear you weren't injured more severely, Mitt. Can't blame ya for the time taken to compose yourself after an incident like that. Be safe, Bubba!!


Thanks for that BansheeRun, not really injured as much as rattled. I've ridden technical singletrack for more than 20 years and had my share of biffs over that period, but tend to be more aware of my mortality as I grow older. The FatBoy was a present to myself on my 60th birthday back in August, and I have to say that riding the fatbike is both increasing my fitness and honing my technical skills. I'm cleaning a lot of sections lately that have slowed me up over the past few years. I just need to make sure I don't get too cocky and hurt myself beyond the normal bumps, bruises and contusions. I know that chicks dig scars, but my wife won't give me much sympathy if I do something stupid.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mitt, a wise approach, indeed! My fatty was my bd present to myself on my 50th. Nothing's more euphoric than lacing a pair of wheels on my bd! 
If you make the pilgrimage to Glemweird, shout out! I'll take you to the sled trails.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Mitt, a wise approach, indeed! My fatty was my bd present to myself on my 50th. Nothing's more euphoric than lacing a pair of wheels on my bd!
> If you make the pilgrimage to Glemweird, shout out! I'll take you to the sled trails.


By Glemweird do you mean Glenwood Springs? I've never ridden the area, just passed through on my way to Fruita or Moab.


----------



## Southbay Bomber (Dec 2, 2007)

*Fort Ord, CA*

Some of the rolling fire roads near Laguna Seca Raceway. First time out there with the fat bike. Sand pits no problem and rolled up everything with plenty of traction.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ColoradoMitt said:


> By Glemweird do you mean Glenwood Springs? I've never ridden the area, just passed through on my way to Fruita or Moab.


That would be the place! We have Glenweird, then there's Junktown!
There's good groomed fatbiking in the area with the sled trail system.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

trying the trails at night


----------



## riverat (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Trees down from a wind storm that came through before the first snow.









The dawg's nickname was "CL", cuz I kept threatening to put him on CraigsList, but he's settled down, likely because he has come to recognize my superior intellect; that and I'm the "food guy" 

Got more snow last night, heading out after work to keep it groomed; it's a tough job, but someones got to do it 

Second ride after another dusting, made my son ride skinny, kid needs a haircut; damn hippies!


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Great Pics @Nurse Ben.


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Shelterock said:


> I didn't know you could use a fat bike as a mower! Job done I say.
> H


Actually, you can't! Those weeds stopped me dead in my tracks, even picking the bike up to turn it around was quite difficult, with muddy terrain at the bottom. It took me 3 tries to find a way out of that draw. Tallest tumbleweeds I've ever seen!


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Southbay Bomber said:


> Some of the rolling fire roads near Laguna Seca Raceway. First time out there with the fat bike. Sand pits no problem and rolled up everything with plenty of traction.
> View attachment 1031048


That's a great blue on the Boris! Also that terrain looks completely amazing! This must be an HDR photograph???


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

thomcom said:


> Actually, you can't! Those weeds stopped me dead in my tracks, even picking the bike up to turn it around was quite difficult, with muddy terrain at the bottom. It took me 3 tries to find a way out of that draw. Tallest tumbleweeds I've ever seen!


I think Shelterock was trying to make a joke (Think I got it Sheltrock) comparing the tall weeds in the fist pic to what appears to be the weeds destroyed by the bike (revealing the view) in the second.

(Have I really just explained this ???? Sorry :blush: :aureola: )

Fat Biker


----------



## twentyniner29 (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

*Fat Bike and red bikes.*

Lake Taupo. NZ.


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

Nurse Ben said:


> ...damn hippies!


THAT! Explains Everything!... keep on NurseBen!


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Fat Biker said:


> I think Shelterock was trying to make a joke (Think I got it Sheltrock)


Thanks for keeping me straight, dude.  Today I took my brand-spankin new Night Train Bullet out for a short ride on a section of undeveloped commercial real estate I call Erie Fat Track.


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

thomcom said:


> Thanks for keeping me straight, dude.  Today I took my brand-spankin new Night Train Bullet out for a short ride on a section of undeveloped commercial real estate I call Erie Fat Track.


Looks like fun times Thomcom.

Wish we could get BD bikes over here in the UK. 
They sure do have some good looking bikes regardless of price.

We might not have BD bikes over here but we got actual snow last week. 
Well 3/4" of it that come down during the night and managed to hang around till all of 7am !!!! :eekster:

If ya blinked ya missed it. 

Oh well there's still time yet. We've got the rest of the winter (read as next 9 months it's the UK after all) 

Fat Biker


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

Thomcom yup. The sequence of the pics looked like you mowed the weeds down to show the view. 
Cheers to Fat Biker. 
I just did 4 miles with my aussi shepherd on the beach in Southampton. 58f on thanksgiving day. No wind. Amazing weather. 
H


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Snow and ice ride after 6 inches of snow. The local fat bike community had the trail packed down right away so we had to do a little freeriding.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Double ---> Berm at the Ogden Bike Park.*

Finding the snow flow in the bike park...


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

A day later with the holiday, but I was able to get out in the the snow and 20* temps to hit some hill intervals in my neighborhood. This hill is the highest point in my town and normally there is a 360 degree view of the plains, DIA, Downtown Denver, Pikes Peak and the entire northern front range including the Flatirons and Longs Peak. yesterday (and today with continued snow), it was all pretty well obscured. Got to use my new Bar Mitt pogies though. With very lightweight gloves my hands stayed toasty warm.


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

I, too, hit the cold today. It was cold.



















VEE Snowshoe XLs did well, except for one spill I took at the bottom of a fairly steep un-bermed curve. No knobs on the sides of the tire means as soon as I leaned too far, I went down and spun around like a skiing accident. Pretty fun.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## dirt123 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## smileyboy (May 28, 2009)

@thomcom Where did you ride? Was there much ice? I haven't gotten my Dillenger 5s in yet. I'm a little timid. I did Mt Falcon Park this week and had a few wipe outs. 😊


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

smileyboy said:


> @thomcom Where did you ride? Was there much ice? I haven't gotten my Dillenger 5s in yet. I'm a little timid. I did Mt Falcon Park this week and had a few wipe outs. 😊


Smileyboy, I had ridden Mt. Falcon a few weeks ago myself. From the east lot down by Morrison there wasn't any snow until I got up near the top. I did Apex on Monday and it was almost all solid ice by the creek. Think I'm go up a little higher on Sunday and hit Sourdough. As cold as it's been the past few days the snow should be pretty good.


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

smileyboy said:


> @thomcom Where did you ride? Was there much ice? I haven't gotten my Dillenger 5s in yet. I'm a little timid. I did Mt Falcon Park this week and had a few wipe outs. 😊


That's the Erie Single Track (eriesingletrack.com). There was no ice, only about 2-4 inches of cold dry snow. By the time I left the sun had began to expose some dirt on the north facing slopes, but it was still cold.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

While you folks are getting ready to freeze your fenders off, I was enjoying windy but enjoyable weather in Daytona Beach. The sea was bearing the foam of a giant turquoise Guinness stout, heaved against the shore as if two giant flagons had collided beyond the horizon.

In other words, the beach was unridable, as the surf was beyond "up" with 35 knot winds blowing in from the east.

And so, Jennifer and I did the next best thing....


----------



## jbuzz229 (Nov 11, 2015)

*New England*









Waiting for some snow here in New England


----------



## JaMMu76 (Jan 19, 2008)

Chilly day to ride..


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

JaMMu76 said:


> Chilly day to ride..


yes it was, but it was also an awesome ride, l came home absolutely pumped


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Got out for a chilly ride yesterday.










Pikes Peak hiding in the clouds.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*Ute Valley*








A few hours ago at Ute Valley in Colorado Springs. Funny thing is just a few days ago I was out skateboarding on a warm sunny day. Gotta love CO weather!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

11/27 - 60 degrees. Still waiting for snow in Western PA


----------



## RGarofalo (Nov 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Need more snow!!!


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Saturday.










Sunday.


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## aerosxl (Nov 10, 2015)

five5 said:


>


What's that bike? I need one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

aerosxl said:


> What's that bike? I need one
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Looks to be a salsa bucksaw


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

traditiionalist said:


> Looks to be a salsa bucksaw


Yep!


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Beautiful 20* day up at the Sourdough Trail near Brainered Lake, CO.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*Mt. Herman*

























Perfect blue sky and 27 degrees today.

I almost forgot how fun this bike is in the snow since I had so much fun all summer on it!


----------



## Mickey Brown (Oct 14, 2012)

*New to the tribe!*

My first fat bike 2016 Pugsley! Took it for a shake out ride in snowy, urban Denver...this is going to be fun! I'm a Mississippi boy transplanted in Colorado so snow is not something I am too used to but I am digging the possibilities. The Pugs is all stock and will stay that way for a while but I am already eyeing some Jone Loop bars!


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

Been riding the Scott big Jon to work everyday, though I have been relegated to always riding in the dark. Need to go on some weekend rides to get some sunlight.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanksgiving morning at Elk Meadow / Bergen Peak - this is on the






climb up to the peak. Perfect conditions. Saw a few other Fat bikers out...


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi Jay, nice to see you got yourself a fat bike! 

Cheers from Canada


----------



## InWyo (Sep 10, 2013)

Got in birthday kilometers!
















Wolf Track?








After about 3,000 feet of climbing


----------



## vitsku (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi all, my first pic here. 
Taken last week.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

How where the jumbo jims in the snow. I have a set but no bike to try them on the moment.


----------



## vitsku (Nov 30, 2015)

Jefflinde said:


> How where the jumbo jims in the snow. I have a set but no bike to try them on the moment.


I was surprised positively, but in the forest there was not so much snow and that did help quite lot. 
Biggest problem was in the deeper snow that it didn't turn. Front tire just didn't found grip.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Two from yesterday.

















-joe


----------



## DubzOxford (Nov 9, 2012)

South East Michigan Singletrack


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

A little urban single track.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Yesterday' ride. Trails were rock solid in sub-freezing weather. Really fun with 1 inch of snow to provide good grip. JJ 4.8 performed ok in these conditions but I will soon change for Lou F/R. It's been 3 weeks since my last ride due to work shedule and family duties... Made the day even more satisfying. I was feeling a little bit "off" at work for my evening shift!


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

DubzOxford said:


> South East Michigan Singletrack
> 
> View attachment 1032539


Fat and Single! How much does your bike weigh/ what is it/ what's your build? Fat and Single, and single track, sounds awesome!


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Northern Minnesota*


----------



## Mickey Brown (Oct 14, 2012)

Bike commute on Pugsley. Cold this morning but the views were worth it. Saw this big boy and some does being tracked by two coyotes. Really cool!


----------



## jhair (Apr 2, 2007)

Red Rock Lake at Brainard Lake Recreation Area just before sunset yesterday. At 0 degrees with 50 mph wind gusts, it was a little more than I was ready for, but I just picked up the bike and had to take it for a ride!


----------



## DubzOxford (Nov 9, 2012)

thomcom said:


> Fat and Single! How much does your bike weigh/ what is it/ what's your build? Fat and Single, and single track, sounds awesome!


23.8 lbs with the cool blinky red light on the seatpost. Its a stock Pugs frame, with Sarma carbon fork. Light Bicycle 65mm Carbon rims laced to I9 hubs. Carbon Answer 20/20 bars, Thomson post with Phenom saddle. Just put on a set of Kenda Juggernaut tires, tubeless to get me under the 24lb mark. Not sold on the tires yet, still working with tire pressure.


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Too much FUN*

Nice conditions in Breck


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

DubzOxford said:


> 23.8 lbs with the cool blinky red light on the seatpost. Its a stock Pugs frame, with Sarma carbon fork. Light Bicycle 65mm Carbon rims laced to I9 hubs. Carbon Answer 20/20 bars, Thomson post with Phenom saddle. Just put on a set of Kenda Juggernaut tires, tubeless to get me under the 24lb mark. Not sold on the tires yet, still working with tire pressure.


How many teeth do you have in the front and back? Pretty impressive! How many pounds do you think the single speed setup saves you?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

DubzOxford said:


> ...Just put on a set of Kenda Juggernaut tires, tubeless to get me under the 24lb mark. Not sold on the tires yet, still working with tire pressure.


What has you "not sold on the tires yet"? How do they behave?


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Fat and Suburban


----------



## DubzOxford (Nov 9, 2012)

thomcom said:


> How many teeth do you have in the front and back? Pretty impressive! How many pounds do you think the single speed setup saves you?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


34 in the front and 17 in the rear.

I would say going Single Speed saved about 2lbs


----------



## DubzOxford (Nov 9, 2012)

tjdog800 said:


> What has you "not sold on the tires yet"? How do they behave?


My first ride impression was not very good. Coming off the Husker Du, the Kenda is very slow rolling compared to the Du. Granted, I might of had the pressure to low to compare apples to apples. It seems the tire blocks are really far apart which might cause an increase in rolling resistance. I really hope that the pressure was low and that when I pump them up a little more, they will roll better. The tires are super light (882 grams) so I really hope they work out for me. If not, I'm going back to the DU's or maybe some Maxxis Mammoth or JJ's.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The fatty's got a big smile. Out to Four Mile Park on the sled trail today.









Had to play hooky today and get in some snow with the Bud/Lou.
No Gas Monkey burnouts climbing with 4 PSI rolling up the trail. Near fresh groomed and fun on the descents.


----------



## Askar (Sep 16, 2012)

Meschera district. Russia


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Great pictures



Askar said:


> Meschera district. Russia
> 
> View attachment 1033366
> View attachment 1033367
> ...


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

A couple of my friends built a new feature at the trail system I'm involved with, turned out great. It's a step up skinny, which has some height to it. Pictured is 9 year old Peter, giving it a thumbs up.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Short ride today at Mammoth Hot Springs in Yellowstone National Park


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

DubzOxford said:


> My first ride impression was not very good. Coming off the Husker Du, the Kenda is very slow rolling compared to the Du. Granted, I might of had the pressure to low to compare apples to apples. It seems the tire blocks are really far apart which might cause an increase in rolling resistance. I really hope that the pressure was low and that when I pump them up a little more, they will roll better. The tires are super light (882 grams) so I really hope they work out for me. If not, I'm going back to the DU's or maybe some Maxxis Mammoth or JJ's.


I tried about every pressure, went up to 15 lbs for the dirt roads and they are still slow rollers, the only good thing I found about them is the weight and the price. I had high hopes for this tire but they just are not very good. If anyone wants a pair I have one for cheap..............


----------



## DubzOxford (Nov 9, 2012)

joeduda said:


> I tried about every pressure, went up to 15 lbs for the dirt roads and they are still slow rollers, the only good thing I found about them is the weight and the price. I had high hopes for this tire but they just are not very good. If anyone wants a pair I have one for cheap..............


Great. Not the response I was looking for. I might try and put a few hundred miles on them to see if I can knock the tread blocks down a little to speed the tires up. If not, back to Ebay they go.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

My Global Fat Bike Day pic.



The rider is standing on the remains of the wall of an iron age fort (abt 2,000 odd years) and the trail is probably of the same age.

The liquid sunshine was coming down sideways, so we didn't stay out long.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Pearl, Black Pearl, and unnamed bucksaw


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

*GFBD Brighton, MI*


----------



## ~Jb (Aug 24, 2015)

...


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Night ride at Brainard Lake. 









-Joe


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

Singletrack sunday









Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## ~Jb (Aug 24, 2015)

Global Fat Bike Day - Des Moines, IA


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

xjoex said:


> Night ride at Brainard Lake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done Joe!








Evidently they won't let us have weed in Four Mile Park. :nono:


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Global Fat Bike Day 2015. Anchorage, AK. Roughly a 140 person ride. Super fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Only snow we could find in Mass


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

The local 3³ (3 fat bikes, 3 dogs, and 3 old farts) got together for GBFD. The ride was a couple of washes south of St George, out on the Arizona Strip.


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Breck*









Hero Snow


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*44 degrees and snow still on the ground.*








Ute Valley, Colo Spgs CO


----------



## DoNotPay (Aug 13, 2014)

Shawnee Mission Park, KS


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

What do you do when your trail is closed off because a trench was cut through it? You ride the trench.



















7:39 hours to get up there and back.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*Global Fat Bike Day.*








From GFBD on Saturday, andymanb hiking around a beaver dam.


----------



## ayersaft (Jan 16, 2013)

This is an awesome pic!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Stormwalker said:


> A couple of my friends built a new feature at the trail system I'm involved with, turned out great. It's a step up skinny, which has some height to it. Pictured is 9 year old Peter, giving it a thumbs up.


9 year old Peter is the man! That's impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

CommuterBoy said:


> 9 year old Peter is the man! That's impressive. :thumbsup:


Agreed! Very cool.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hillman State Park - Bavington PA


----------



## Ohio216 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Mud ride*

Fatty mud ride cleveland


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Bikes standing up in the mud lol

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Investigatory Fat Commute. Looking for a way to get to work without riding on major roads. Not much luck.




























Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

Come on. That bike looks like it could go anywhere.


----------



## Wildbird99 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Hither Woods Preserve, NY. 12/8/2015*


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

Askar - great shots That first one is fantastic!


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## dirt123 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Moonlander chilling*


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

LOT'S of great inspiring pics in this massive thread. Need to take more time to see them all still. But I'll post my first few here and say "hello". I look forward to my fat bike adventures.


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

Some from my first ever fat bike test ride. Nice thread btw.

Anyone else starting to look at other skinny tire bikes as if they look "off" now that you have a fat bike?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Subscribed for about two weeks and this is my favorite so far. Great picture!


vmk said:


>


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

This lack of snow is annoying me.


----------



## vitsku (Nov 30, 2015)

[/IMG]

Same here, more snow.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome day in the snow.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Unseasonably warm temperatures continue for the northeast. No matter, my Muk loves dirt and logs, too.


----------



## cfta (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Hard to beat a 70º December ride


----------



## michigan_kr (Mar 8, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## mix123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Winter has arrived


----------



## Ohio216 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Fatty riding in Cleveland*

Warm weather in Midwest


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

Enough ice to support an ice-fisherman (10cm for a car, 5cm for a human, 2cm for an ice-fisherman). Still some water on top of the ice, no good for cycling or the dogs (enjoying some rabbit droppings for a lunch:thumbsup


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Snowing away in Colorado, good morning ride but unfortunately still had to work...


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

We got snow! Lots of it. Going was not easy.










Good thing my VeeRubber SnowShoes had epic float










Bonus fatsuit:


----------



## garysol1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Looking for the snow!


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

Snow in Utah


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

Great Shot!


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Also Utah!


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

fugsworth said:


> Snow in Utah
> View attachment 1035908


Fugs what PSI are you riding? I was having a hard time pedaling on the new snow not packed in.


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

-24degC


----------



## AlaskaStinson (Jun 3, 2012)

*High Noon in Fairbanks AK.*








On the Tanana River.








Fatbike Snow Ninja








Noon time sun.


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

cman8 said:


> Fugs what PSI are you riding? I was having a hard time pedaling on the new snow not packed in.


I don't think any psi would have worked in the untracked snow from that storm. I found some snowmobile tracks that only had 4" on them I was able to ride on. 9psi.


----------



## Ohio216 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Fatty bridge tour*

Cleveland 60 degree weather


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Ride those bikes fools!










My blue line best time: 1:45. This time: 14:44
My green line best time: 2:23. This time: 10:36 Are fat bikes fast?


----------



## si101 (Dec 17, 2015)

*damp, warm n breezy*

typical winter weather for central scotland


----------



## PUZZLE (Jun 21, 2014)

*Another snowy day in utah*


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Got us some snow in north Idaho too


----------



## NewfAtBiker (Oct 9, 2015)

Good snow, a little dry for tire bite.

My driveway was difficult but "just" rideable here in Woodland Park CO.
The 4.7 (Winter Snows) go back on tomorrow. 
Are there any tires out there wider than Kenda 4'7's ? I've got more clearance, could do a 5.5 with slight chain rub.


----------



## garysol1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Not as much snow of a lot of you but its a start. 4 or so inches away from the trees and a bit less under .....mid 20 degrees...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I've found the perfect bike for those long hike-a-bike sections in deep snow.


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

Velobike said:


> I've found the perfect bike for those long hike-a-bike sections in deep snow.


That should help when you come to those deer fences Velo 

PMSL

Fat Biker


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

We had a few minutes of spitting snow in central Ohio yesterday. None of it stuck...It's about 34 degrees today and supposed to get up around 60 by X-mas. Got my Vanhelgas mounted up tubeless so I'm ready...if it ever does snow! It was too late to go to the trail by the time I finished mounting the tires, so I did a test ride down by the reservoir. Water level has been down for a while now, but it has rained a few days lately.








The Vanhelgas rock! They don't deflect off rocks nearly as bad as the HuDu's.








Can you say 'traction'? Woot!


----------



## arn907 (May 22, 2014)

PUZZLE said:


> View attachment 1036575


That color carbon looks so good!


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

Velobike said:


> I've found the perfect bike for those long hike-a-bike sections in deep snow.


Single sided swing arm! Sexy.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Fat Biker said:


> That should help when you come to those deer fences Velo


Yes, light and strong. Even better, you can burn it to keep warm. 



Beicster said:


> Single sided swing arm! Sexy.


I must admit it's given me a few ideas.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

*Maiden voyage*


----------



## Wig (Aug 24, 2014)

Short ride on the river... Am I still fat? I'm so confused


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garysol1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Wig said:


> Short ride on the river... [/IMG]


Memphis??


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

Should of uploaded this one as well, moose 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Meese...

There are more than one!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

A log I rode over at the Frederick Watershed in Maryland.



Logover at the Frederick Watershed by Rickyd, on Flickr

Video:

__
https://flic.kr/p/23828004606


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Drevil said:


> A log I rode over at the Frederick Watershed in Maryland.


Fun video, and pretty awesome log hop!


----------



## Deephaven (Oct 29, 2015)

Bike in a box








...ok, a lot of them.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Deephaven said:


> Bike in a box
> ...ok, a lot of them.


If the frame and wheels are in those boxes, it must be this bike.



Velobike said:


>


----------



## Deephaven (Oct 29, 2015)

Ha, no. Frame & rims coming from China. The boxes there are everything else.


----------



## SAM313 (Jul 11, 2011)

A perfect day

Sun
Snow
Slickrock
Solitude

Moab. Ut.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Vermont finally got some snow.








Compare to yesterday which is what tomorrow probably will look like as it warms.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

NorCal finally getting a winter! Gotta watch those wide bars:eekster:


----------



## twentyniner29 (Dec 2, 2014)

Post Michigan Fat Bike Race Bonus For Beard Photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

twentyniner29 said:


> Post Michigan Fat Bike Race Bonus For Beard Photo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which race?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)




----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Wishing for that mini wooden hike-a-bike on parts of this ride :lol:


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Sunny snow free summit after a mostly snow climb.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Few days ago...









And tonight. Still with JJ 4.8, they're ok in the snow. My tubeless setup has been so good I'm afraid to swap JJ for Lou's...


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

looks good man!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

Trip to Knik Glacier, Palmer, Alaska
writeup here


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

garysol1 said:


> Memphis??


Tucson?


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

johnny the boy said:


>


Nice bike! Needs a gold chain now.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Sunday Funday Ride


ICTOPS

From my first to rides on the Ice Cream Truck OPS


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

That steerer tube is gonna do someone some damage real soon if it's not chopped . 

Please fix. 

Otherwise excellent bike and terrain 



Fat Biker


----------



## RaceCX (Nov 22, 2015)

*Forbidden Lands*


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Little more snow last night, good morning ride


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

We also had some rare in town snow overnight so a pre-work ride was required. Finally found a good use for a golf course........
A rare snowbike opportunity in Lewiston by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

blades2000 said:


> Trip to Knik Glacier, Palmer, Alaska
> writeup here
> View attachment 1037175
> 
> ...


Did you start at Hunter Creek? And how were the river crossings? Thanks

Oops missed your write up. Forty miles is too much for me. Have you heard if anyone has done it from the other side this year?


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## RaceCX (Nov 22, 2015)

blades2000 said:


> Trip to Knik Glacier, Palmer, Alaska
> writeup here
> View attachment 1037175
> 
> ...


Really enjoyed the pics and reading the write up - nice!


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Took Dad's Christmas gift out for a ride after wrenching it to my specifications.



















Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Great pic of the kiddo building your bike for you! I've got a couple pics like that myself and they sure bring back good memories.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Around 30 degrees(86F) walking the dog


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Lots of fresh powder near Brainard Lake, CO. Snowed the entire ride, had about 4" on the car when I got back to the lot. Crashed about 4 times on the downhill from sliding off the track. Laughed my back side off once when I went to put my foot down in a snowshoe track and sunk in a good foot and a half. Awesome day!


----------



## oldcruiser26 (Mar 15, 2008)

Champion Creek Cottage Grove Oregon 12/23









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

Near two hour ride at the sea shore because the ice is not yet strong enough for others than fanatic ice fishers. After ride some sauna with fee beers and delicious dinner, and then some board games with the family.

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

IMG_0392 by jan nikolajsen, on Flickr


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Sunrise services*

























***


----------



## carbonLORD (Jun 9, 2007)

*Chicago, Lake Michigan*


----------



## carbonLORD (Jun 9, 2007)

*Chicago, Lake Michigan*


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

sryanak said:


> Did you start at Hunter Creek? And how were the river crossings? Thanks
> 
> Oops missed your write up. Forty miles is too much for me. Have you heard if anyone has done it from the other side this year?


Not yet I don't think, still a little early. Best place for local information will be the crew at Back Country Bike and Ski.


----------



## si101 (Dec 17, 2015)

*irvine, ayrshire, scotland 25/12/2015*

beach is a mess due to the storms, was just nice to get out without a gale blowing


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)




----------



## carbonLORD (Jun 9, 2007)

*Rolling around downtown...*


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

carbonLORD said:


>


Your bike looks nicer than the Porsche and Bentley put together 

What does she weigh 22/23lb ?

Very similar to my build too 

Fat Biker

P.S. You also get 10 brownie points for not having 16" of spacers under your stem too. WTF is it with folks' bike setup these days IDK ?


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!! 65 degrees in Mass!!!!


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## carbonLORD (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks man.

25 but I'm still running toobs, and it's a size XL.

I'm a crit racer by summer so "slam that stem" applies to all my builds.


----------



## laxdad (Oct 6, 2015)

ShamusWave said:


>


May we see more of that paint job please? Beautiful!!
Merry Christmas!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

laxdad said:


> May we see more of that paint job please? Beautiful!!


Thanks, here you go...


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

That's a sexy beast


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## radnasty (Apr 16, 2008)

carbonLORD said:


> View attachment 1037817


Holy ****...you actually got a bike dirty and wet.


----------



## carbonLORD (Jun 9, 2007)

I cleaned it the next day... with q-tips.


----------



## radnasty (Apr 16, 2008)

carbonLORD said:


> I cleaned it the next day... with q-tips.


I have no doubt. Surprised you were able to sleep that night.


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

Grand Lake, CO xmas ride.


----------



## arn907 (May 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas to me!!


----------



## glockrocket17 (Aug 26, 2015)

ME TOO!


----------



## carbonLORD (Jun 9, 2007)

I cleaned it so well, the next day it looked like this!


----------



## arn907 (May 22, 2014)

That purple looks awesome!

so does that beargrease and blacked out fatboy!!!!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## radnasty (Apr 16, 2008)

carbonLORD said:


> I cleaned it so well, the next day it looked like this!
> 
> View attachment 1037922


It's almost as nice as this...










I didn't even dry it off...










Just rode it again...










and left it to drip in the garage.


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

*Thanksgiving in AZ*

Had to get out of Seattle and get some sun


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

carbonLORD said:


> I cleaned it so well, the next day it looked like this!
> 
> View attachment 1037922





radnasty said:


> It's almost as nice as this...


Nice as your bicycle is sir I do believe your judgement and eyesight are somewhat questionable.

CL's is nicer :idea:  :thumbsup: :cornut: PMSL

Fat Biker

P.S. FWIW I would have either


----------



## Growlernz (Dec 26, 2015)

Just ordered my first fatty. Really looking forward to cruising round on it and can't wait for the new MTB park to open up here!

2016 Silverback Scoop


----------



## twodragunns (Oct 8, 2015)

Removed my Bluto and put this Carver Popeye on ..... all I can say is wow!
Excellent control and a huge weight loss in the front end equals fat bike nirvana.:thumbsup:


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

Growlernz said:


> Just ordered my first fatty. Really looking forward to cruising round on it and can't wait for the new MTB park to open up here!
> 
> 2016 Silverback Scoop
> 
> View attachment 1038067


Cool. Another Fat kiwi.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Only thing I can say is why didn't I get one sooner.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)

Found some trail damage today


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

North Supply Loop Trail, Grand Lake, CO


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

53km ride in 32 degree Celsius to a pub.nice









Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

Canmore Nordic centre

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*Hit my 700th mile today!*








700 mostly fat, but always fun miles this year!


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

lol,im up to 3600 miles since june!....and 160000 feet of climbing....

my second time ever riding a fat bike in the snow,first time on the new ice cream truck which i just got the last parts on the day before xmas...

a rare snow day in southern new mexico...


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)




----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Strange things happen when you try to capture images in the phatbike underworld.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Tire Boogers*

Have not ridden for a while - took wheels off to clean the bike and Wow! Bud has some serious pickins!

Home brew sealant - slime - liquid latex - orange glitter- 50/50 antifreeze. 
Might need more antifreeze...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Green Stanimals and ham!!


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Weinerts said:


> ... Home brew sealant - slime - liquid latex - orange glitter- 50/50 antifreeze. Might need more antifreeze...


Or some ammonia to prevent the latex from setting up. And typically, purer ingredients = longer life; use PG with RODI water instead of 50/50 antifreeze so the antifreeze additives don't interfere with preventing the latex from setting up.


----------



## jackyeti (Feb 18, 2010)

*Let it snow!*


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

jackyeti said:


> View attachment 1038557


What size Wednesday and what frame bag and size is that? I'm in the search for one that fits my M Wednesdat. The Surly #2 fit poorly (it's the suggested one from tables on Surly's site).

Cheers!


----------



## jackyeti (Feb 18, 2010)

It's a Revelate Designs Ranger frame bag, size large. I had it on my Pugsley and I was a little afraid it was not going to fit on the new large Wednesday, but it fits great. Hey I noticed on another post that you have bigger 45nrth tires on yours. Are they lighter than the stock Nates and how are they working in the snow. The Nates are awesome in the snow but they are heavy, even going tubeless.


----------



## Mapster (Dec 12, 2015)

Feels good joining the club! Merry Christmas to myself! Have since gone 1x10, and working on tubeless. What a blast these things are to ride


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

jackyeti said:


> It's a Revelate Designs Ranger frame bag, size large. I had it on my Pugsley and I was a little afraid it was not going to fit on the new large Wednesday, but it fits great. Hey I noticed on another post that you have bigger 45nrth tires on yours. Are they lighter than the stock Nates and how are they working in the snow. The Nates are awesome in the snow but they are heavy, even going tubeless.


Thnx!

Re: the Flow/Dunderbeists... Way lighter. The pair was 660g (1.5lbs) lighter than the stock 27tpi Nates. Never rode the Nates. But the Beists are flat out awesome in snow.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Rocky Mountain high today.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

LCW said:


> Nice!!!


Thanks. And for the record I am riding the flow/dunderbiest combo.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mapster said:


> Feels good joining the club! Merry Christmas to myself! Have since gone 1x10, and working on tubeless. What a blast these things are to ride
> 
> View attachment 1038584


Nice Lurch, enjoy.


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Rode fat in the dobies today. It was really nice, too short.



















Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Needs more pics





































Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

jackyeti said:


> It's a Revelate Designs Ranger frame bag, size large. I had it on my Pugsley and I was a little afraid it was not going to fit on the new large Wednesday, but it fits great. Hey I noticed on another post that you have bigger 45nrth tires on yours. Are they lighter than the stock Nates and how are they working in the snow. The Nates are awesome in the snow but they are heavy, even going tubeless.


My buddy Tim here in Denver just moved from a Pugsley to a Wednesday and I believe he had the exact same frame bag? Weird?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Whats your take, pugs to Wednesday? Pros? Any cons? 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

We ain't lucky enough to get snow yet here in the Mid Atlantic, but we have been getting a lot of rain and the resultant slippery logs and rocks.


Log hopping at Gambrill by Ricky, on Flickr


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Having a break in the sun during my bday ride


----------



## IEatBacon (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's my Mongoose Malus, the weather has been crappy the past two weeks in NJ it's been warm and rainy. I took a night ride last night.


----------



## jbuzz229 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Finally Snowing in New England*


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Couple from last week my wife, me and our friend Pete.









My Wife on her Boris X5 rocking the pink floaters


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

FINALLY some white stuff for Mass


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow! This thread has hit 1,500,00 views.

Bike porn must = snow + fatbike.


----------



## jackyeti (Feb 18, 2010)

ColoradoMitt said:


> My buddy Tim here in Denver just moved from a Pugsley to a Wednesday and I believe he had the exact same frame bag? Weird?


Well that might be because that is your friend Tim's bike!


----------



## jackyeti (Feb 18, 2010)

Rcksqrl said:


> Whats your take, pugs to Wednesday? Pros? Any cons?
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


I feel like everything that I wanted to change on the Pugs has been addressed with the Wednesday. It climbs better, it is a more stable descender, I like the pedaling position better, the wider rims give me better traction in the snow, and the non offset rims give me more options in the summer. I loved my Pugs and rode the hell out of it for three years but the Wednesday is awesome.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Catamount bike center fresh groomed trails. Finally snow on Vermont!


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

Velobike said:


> Wow! This thread has hit 1,500,00 views.
> 
> Bike porn must = snow + fatbike.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Velobike again.
Best thread on this site. Thanks


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

jackyeti said:


> Well that might be because that is your friend Tim's bike!


Well no wonder, good to see you here Tim. Was that picture from North Table Mesa?


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

lucky to have miles of this out my back door!


----------



## ollllo (Nov 11, 2005)

Stormwalker said:


> Stormwalker,
> 
> Gorgeous bike!
> 
> ...


----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)

Finally got some snow in Green Bay, so I went out for a little spin.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

FIFO (First In, First Out) crew killing it this morning. 5am/ 8 degrees









****


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

-Joe


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

DeuceWheeler said:


> Couple from last week my wife, me and our friend Pete.
> 
> View attachment 1038747
> 
> ...


Looks like a pair of Boris' ya got there! Or maybe... Boris and Natasha!

I'm in the Boris X7 club!


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Eastern Sierra CA.


----------



## bonedoc98 (Sep 13, 2015)

Toronto, Ontario


----------



## andy b. (Sep 7, 2010)

Drevil said:


> We ain't lucky enough to get snow yet here in the Mid Atlantic, but we have been getting a lot of rain and the resultant slippery logs and rocks.
> 
> 
> Log hopping at Gambrill by Ricky, on Flickr


Nice! I have to get back over there next time I'm in the area. That's a nice park.


----------



## RGarofalo (Nov 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

No snow here in Southern Ontario yet.


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

xjoex said:


> -Joe


Awesome picture


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

The Blizzard relaxing in its natural habitat.


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

Great day for a ride in IL

















Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## locoyokel (Mar 9, 2008)

Fun snow ride around 10,000' in Colorado!

(for locals: Waldrop trail near the Snowshoe trail connector, and Sourdough near the upper Wapiti junction)


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Night ride with the wife to end 2015.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Still no snow , but l found a little ice


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Snow everywhere!


----------



## SAM313 (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## DoNotPay (Aug 13, 2014)

Sloppy gravel ride in Kansas today.


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

msedbaue said:


> View attachment 1039505


What is a FM190? I like the looks of that bike what is the tire combo?


----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)

Boatracer said:


> What is a FM190? I like the looks of that bike what is the tire combo?


Thanks! Direct from china carbon frame. Bud/Lou on 80mm wheels.


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

msedbaue said:


> Thanks! Direct from china carbon frame. Bud/Lou on 80mm wheels.


Do you have a link or details where I can check one out?


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

locoyokel said:


> Fun snow ride around 10,000' in Colorado!


Hey stranger; wondered where you disappeared off to!

Still waiting for it to snow at Coe so I can take my Pugsly out there.


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

SAM313 said:


> View attachment 1039471


La Sal Mountains?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## shakydrums (Nov 29, 2015)

east kaysville utah


----------



## SAM313 (Jul 11, 2011)

thomcom said:


> La Sal Mountains?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


Yup, from Gemini Bridges area.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Boatracer said:


> Do you have a link or details where I can check one out?


FM190 Build Thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=949413


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

rogerfromco said:


> Night ride with the wife to end 2015.


Great photo :thumbsup:

***


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

A group shot from our annual New Years Day ride yesterday. I hadn't made this ride in almost a decade due to laziness and general loss of interest in cycling. Since I bought my Fatboy in August I've ridden it as often as I can, lost 25 pounds and am completely smitten with fat bike fever. Felt good to rejoin the group!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Out with the boy, killer trails, killer ride, love it with the kids


----------



## Ellison Smith (May 7, 2015)

Took a new years day ride out on the beach near Charleston, SC. I typically ride up in the mountains, so this was my first experience with this thing dealing with soft sands and strong winds!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

cmg71, it just doesn't get better than spending a day with the family and bikes! :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrea Dessimoni (Nov 8, 2015)

Italy - Liguria - Finale Ligure - Le Manie






.


----------



## locoyokel (Mar 9, 2008)

pliebenberg said:


> Hey stranger; wondered where you disappeared off to!
> 
> Still waiting for it to snow at Coe so I can take my Pugsly out there.


It'll be a long wait if you want enough snow that you'll actually need a fatbike! I think I rode through one half inch there once - a patch or two in the shade near HQ. Rode through 2-3" one time on Black Mountain (the one in Montebello preserve). I bet it's really rare to see more than 3" at Coe HQ, and you'll probably get 3" only once every 10 years!

I think some of those rarely traveled steep Coe hill climbs could be "easier" on a fatbike, there are a few hills that I never got due to the rear tire slipping on leaves & little rocks (like Vasquez heading south out of the hole - almost got it but not quite, kept slipping out on grass/leaves/small rocks on that section near the top). One time riding with Charlie I made a steep hill at Coe on my heavy long travel bike just due to having big lugged rear tires (green bike was out of action - I'd never made that hill with it).

I do miss Coe hills, so far it seems like CO soils just can't handle super steep hills without eroding too much. But fatbiking in snow isn't something you'll be doing out your way (without a 3+ hour drive to the Sierras at least&#8230!

Say Hi to the Coe crew for me!


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

shakydrums said:


> east kaysville utah


East mountain wilderness?


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Faturday with the wife


----------



## shakydrums (Nov 29, 2015)

dgw2jr said:


> East mountain wilderness?


Yes!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Crack o' Dawn Ride by Ricky deLeyos, on Flickr


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Marshall Mesa Trail just south of Boulder. Hiked it yesterday with the family and saw about a half dozen fat bikes on the loop. Had to go back out there this morning while everything was still frozen. Started to get a little too warm and sloppy on my third lap.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)




----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Vermont nice and winters finally. Catamount outdoor center


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Great wildlife viewing at Staunton State Park today.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Ogden Canyon to Snowbasin


----------



## Isjameso (Nov 2, 2015)

New Years sunrise outside Nipawin, Saskatchewan, Canada.


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

*Need Studs*


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

Nefariousd said:


> View attachment 1039990


Ouch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)




----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Riding @ Theo Wirth Park in Minneapolis


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## dirt123 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Mudding Roanoke VA on a Modded Moonlander*


----------



## garysol1 (Nov 15, 2012)

5 inches of fresh Lake Michigan lake effect....


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

DETarch said:


> Riding @ Theo Wirth Park in Minneapolis


Is that the north loop?


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

No snow, Pic after my ride on the beach here in san di-ya-go


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Nefariousd said:


> View attachment 1039990


Been there done that! Add a bit more snow and you can do it with studs too!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nothing like a Gas Monkey burnout with a fatty!


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

LCW said:


> Is that the north loop?


I'm new to MPLS, so not 100% sure on naming of loops...but I don't think so. I park at the beach near Theo Wirth Pkwy and Glenwood, then ride the two loops that start/end in the northwest and southwest corners of that intersection. Haven't been on any loops north of 55 yet- we need some fresh snow!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Ok. I've only ridden the south section this fall on my non fat bike. I'd like to get over there with the fatbike some time this winter .


----------



## chesswiththedevil (Dec 23, 2015)

It's kinda hard to tell but my commute was 90% ice this morning. That said, the D5s kept me upright and locked in. I'm very happy I bought these tires.


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

chesswiththedevil said:


> It's kinda hard to tell but my commute was 90% ice this morning. That said, the D5s kept me upright and locked in. I'm very happy I bought these tires.


Good to hear, quite an investment


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

My D5's are a solid performer. They hook up in snow very well and do a good job on snow/ice considering they are studless. On today's ride I hit a patch of ice going up an incline, the rear did slip but never lost forward propulsion. They just work. 
The Bud/Lou do better in powder than the D5's but the D5's are a great tire, although expensive.


----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

DETarch said:


> I'm new to MPLS, so not 100% sure on naming of loops...but I don't think so. I park at the beach near Theo Wirth Pkwy and Glenwood, then ride the two loops that start/end in the northwest and southwest corners of that intersection. Haven't been on any loops north of 55 yet- we need some fresh snow!


The north loop has some nice techy sections and is very tight and twisty in spots. Ride the whole loop from north to south and back again, and you can have a fun time.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just some playing around on the river bank, area we call the "Stomping grounds". No trail status to worry about, conditions dont matter, we can take the fatties out anytime! This was my first time out there (I live 45 mins away). Gotta get more pics of things you see down there next time IM out, was having too much fun to stop and snap pics again lol.


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Fat ride on historic ground*

Went to my hometown, Rjukan (Norway), a few days this christmas. Did a fatbike ride on historic ground. WWII buffs will recognize Vemork Hydro Power Plant, where the Nazis made heavy water. The trail goes besides and under the penstocks. A nice ride, but a bit cold (-20 Celcius). The studs on the D5's actually froze and build so much ice on the knobs, that the tires looked like MX tires


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

majack said:


> The north loop has some nice techy sections and is very tight and twisty in spots. Ride the whole loop from north to south and back again, and you can have a fun time.


I rode the north loop this fall on my regular mountain bike with some local folks leading the way, and it's definitely more technical than south. I was just trying to keep up on a trail I had never ridden!

I'll be out at Theo and maybe Elm Creek this weekend if we get some new snow like they're predicting.

Also, a pic from my backyard last week. Slowly developing a small loop back there, despite my wife's objections.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

​


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Nefariousd said:


> View attachment 1039990


:lol:
At least your handlebar did not punch through the ice...

-F


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

Cold and muddy


----------



## XRayPunk (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Just kidding, that drops a good 9 feet down and 10 feet out.


----------



## Rapete (Dec 21, 2015)

Now, muddy roads:


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

Rapete said:


> Now, muddy roads:


Are you sure that's mud?


----------



## Rapete (Dec 21, 2015)

Actually, English is not my native language. Take the picture in a high where the dirt road had ended. But the wheels have stuck all the mud (clay after rain). Cost much to reach the top. I have a dual 29 "and since I have the Fatbike, I have forgotten her.


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

Rapete said:


> Actually, English is not my native language. Take the picture in a high where the dirt road had ended. But the wheels have stuck all the mud (clay after rain). Cost much to reach the top. I have a dual 29 "and since I have the Fatbike, I have forgotten her.


I think it was a joke. The mud looks like sh!t  LOL

Creo que era una broma. El barro es una mierda

Fat Biker


----------



## Rapete (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeah, the mud looks like sh!t!!! I thought it was a translation problem. But LOL!!!


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

Fat Biker said:


> I think it was a joke. The mud looks like sh!t  LOL
> 
> Creo que era una broma. El barro es una mierda
> 
> Fat Biker


This, I was going to ask if he ran over a baby ?


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

A little exploring in a different part of the SW:


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

*Death Waits in the Shadows*

Not exactly awesome to hit at 35mph  Didn't fall but have potentially ruined a pair of shorts :yikes:


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Out on Massachusetts' highest peak. Perfect conditions, if a little cold.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Enjoying the unexpected dump
9" of freshies by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Lucky! Our snow is melting!! 35F right now in MSP...


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

LCW said:


> Lucky! Our snow is melting!! 35F right now in MSP...


At least you have snow, here in NY it's all dirt and leaves

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

*35 degree trail ride here in new york*

No snow yet but Im sure its coming!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

traditiionalist said:


> At least you have snow, here in NY it's all dirt and leaves


Aren't you guys expecting a huge dump?


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Freshly built FM190 out for the second ride. Back in my hometown checking out the old stomping ground from my younger years. The local group has taken back this trail and spruced it up a lot. thanks to all the MORC volunteers that keep the Bertram Chain of Lakes trail open.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Boatracer said:


> No snow yet but Im sure its coming!


good looking bike!


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Past few days...

showshoe trail


Riding in a National Park


More snowshoe trails


----------



## garysol1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Last ride before the rains come. More snow for next week though!!


----------



## Farbar (Jul 16, 2014)

Winter in the south east of Norway hasn't been brilliant so far, but we have at least had below freezing temperatures since christmas. It's currently about -10C, and _almost_ all the mud and wet stuff had frozen solid earlier this week.


----------



## Farbar (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh, and late christmas greetings, wonderful crazy person decorating random trees in the woods! Note functioning lights.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Farbar said:


> Oh, and late christmas greetings, wonderful crazy person decorating random trees in the woods! Note functioning lights.


Similar deal here in Colorado...

Monument Preserve Christmas Tree by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## makton (Jan 8, 2016)

It's been -25C for the past couple of weeks, starts to get a bit irritating. And there arent that much snow.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Really a nice ride today. Tight single tracks. Very hilly. -1 degree celcius. I was a little tired at work tonight but no regrets!! JJ at 4PSI were mostly ok but I'm putting back my Lous this weekend


----------



## ride2 (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## locoyokel (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fun ride in Colorado Springs today. 11 miles, 2k ft climb.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Exploring the Little Miami River looking for the local cryptid, the Loveland Frog. No dice, but had a good beer and ride in the process though.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*Monument CO*


























29 degrees with fresh snow under a blue sky! 👍


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Dolby's bike is in heaven!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Dolbydarma said:


> View attachment 1041437
> View attachment 1041438
> View attachment 1041439
> View attachment 1041440
> ...


Sweet pics of the Monument Preserve. I got out on Thursday night when all that snow was coming down.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I love Utah


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Where in utah? 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Crooked Island cruise.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Rcksqrl said:


> Where in utah?
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


American Fork Canyon


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Wildbird99 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Cedar Island Lighthouse. East Hampton, New York.*


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Great snow conditions and a handlebar flyover/head plant = Fun



__
https://flic.kr/p/Cr3br8
 by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## tyrone.minton (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally rode my new Farley 9.6/9.8 (replaced frame) at Virginia Key yesterday.


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

5 to 22 degrees F and Sunshine
4-6” of fresh powder
Over 60 miles of trails
10 prancing Deer
2 people snowshoeing
2 people cross country skiing
1 fat tire biker
5 hours of riding (and pushing)
Nirvana in Colorado!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Doug_ID said:


> Great snow conditions and a handlebar flyover/head plant = Fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never argue with a fatbike, you'll lose every time! 
Great looking area to enjoy the fatty...


----------



## Andrea Dessimoni (Nov 8, 2015)

Italia - Liguria - Imperia

https://www.strava.com/activities/467165185

.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

The wife and I (along with the pooch), got out for her inaugural ride on her new Fatboy. I think she's hooked.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Short ride at 0F... A bit chilly


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Still no snow...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

dietz31684 said:


> Still no snow...


Youv'e been gypped.


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

*Nice day to be in the woods*


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Inaugural ride on the new Big Jon. No snow here either... like ever.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Amazing day in Winter Park yesterday.


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yesterday's ride, 7 degrees and making new tracks on fresh snow


----------



## **s-works** (Jan 20, 2008)

overnight bivvy trip in the Berwyn mountains Wales. The snow is on the way!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

**s-works** said:


> overnight bivvy trip in the Berwyn mountains Wales. The snow is on the way!


Very nice view!!


----------



## BobbyG_USMC (Jan 11, 2016)

*Ride in Superstition Mountains AZ*


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice pack storage! 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Happycoop (Feb 10, 2013)

*New fatty!*

Picked up a used Moto FB4. No snow here in FL (though we have plenty of sand), but I'll be taking some trips up to the Appalachian Mtns in NC to visit family and plan to get some snow riding in.

Build specs:
Motobecane FB4, small
Origin 8 UL rims w DT spokes and Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs
45NRTH 120tpi Husker Du UL tires
Sram X9 shifter and rear clutch der
Stock Tektro hydraulic brakes
Total weight = 30 lbs


----------



## **s-works** (Jan 20, 2008)

LCW said:


> Very nice view!!


Thanks. It's not easy to find mountains and snow in riding distance in England. The snow has now been replaced with rain!


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Farmington Canyon "packed" down by snowmobiles. Average grade for this ride is about 9%. Moisture management became an issue...


----------



## KeithG (Jan 14, 2004)

*Pugsley Fun*


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

*My Commute to Work This Morning*

I am able to take some or a lot of single track on my commute to work. I find it amazing that about 2 miles over that deer's head is Downtown Minneapolis. On a clear day you could see the skyline.

We have a lot of parks and paths here.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Had a great ride yesterday! Especially for So-Cal!


----------



## abby4000zxy (Jan 12, 2016)

new to the world of fat biking. Lovin it very much so far.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

blown240 said:


> Had a great ride yesterday! Especially for So-Cal!


Good to see you got out in the snow, 240!!! Good times, indeed...


----------



## garysol1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mother nature won today. After fighting through 7"+ of fresh untracked powder and 16 degree 40mph winds for an hour I put my tail between my legs and headed back home.....


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Jeff_G said:


> I am able to take some or a lot of single track on my commute to work. I find it amazing that about 2 miles over that deer's head is Downtown Minneapolis. On a clear day you could see the skyline.
> 
> We have a lot of parks and paths here.
> 
> View attachment 1042126


Theo Wirth? Deer are always all over that single track early in the morning!


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes, Theo, that is the Glenwood section. Last week on my way home I saw four does and a buck with a huge rack in the bowl right after the picnic table.


----------



## glockrocket17 (Aug 26, 2015)

First real snow ride with my new fat bike. I love this bike and it's awsome riding through the snow covered woods on a bike.


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

*Just another Tuesday in Cascadia*

Landslides and falling trees


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

backcountryeti said:


> View attachment 1041425
> 
> Exploring the Little Miami River looking for the local cryptid, the Loveland Frog. No dice, but had a good beer and ride in the process though.


There are tons of good pictures in this thread, but this one really caught my eye. Looks like a video frame grab as the water-swept landscape moves past you - like your bike should be rolling backwards. Background fog makes it look even more surreal.
Water musta been pretty high there.

-F


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Fleas said:


> There are tons of good pictures in this thread, but this one really caught my eye. Looks like a video frame grab as the water-swept landscape moves past you - like your bike should be rolling backwards. Background fog makes it look even more surreal.
> Water musta been pretty high there.
> 
> -F


That is a pretty spectacular picture.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

New to the fat world and enjoying a bike that looks normal under my über Clyde frame. 
Big guys can have fun too! 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

My phone lens was a little foggy.


----------



## Haste11 (Jul 5, 2014)

Out with the pup









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally a bit of snow


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Snow, then at 10:30, mud:


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Snakes are out and about....ran over two on this ride


----------



## jov_112 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Crossing the river with my Traction Fattie*


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> Youv'e been gypped.


Dang snow gypsies.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Discovered a new place to ride! Florida River Island which is on the Apalachicola river floodplain. (5800 acres) Just been having the worst flooding in nearly 18 years.


----------



## wrc2006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Tunalic said:


>


I love the lines on your bike!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

wrc2006 said:


> I love the lines on your bike!


Thanks! It only took one look for me & it sure is a pleasure to ride too.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Nevermind


----------



## Squeakybike (Jan 7, 2016)

New bike day! I can finally put this here...even if it is a crap pic....and crap pedals...


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

Squeakybike said:


> New bike day! I can finally put this here...even if it is a crap pic....and crap pedals...
> 
> View attachment 1042967


Enjoy, it's a fun ride!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## arn907 (May 22, 2014)




----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Ed471 (May 30, 2015)

*My Mukluk*


----------



## Keith-OH (Dec 23, 2015)

First Ohio snow


----------



## Koh1n (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Flyingjib (Jun 7, 2014)

*Mayor*

This:















Became this today:








Now for the snow!


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Koh1n said:


> View attachment 1043162


Nice shot!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Ed471 said:


> View attachment 1043084


What post and seat are those?

Nice rig btw!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Just thought I would leave this here.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Where did you leave out cause I'll go pick it up! Nice ride


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Calgarytrev (Jul 28, 2014)

blown240 said:


> Had a great ride yesterday! Especially for So-Cal!


what a gorgeous pic!


----------



## afterhours (Sep 1, 2005)

my first day fat biking... we have groomed trails in Bend, OR!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Post race.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

I test rode this bike for 3 days and built DIY fenders as gesture of thnx.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

opps, got a sore knee from this little "fall", hit it on the stem on the way over


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Subzero ride last night (-5F/-20C)

I was a little frosty lol... But my setup was good. Almost borderline too warm. Still experimenting with my layers.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

River Bottoms


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I LOVE fresh over packed snow.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Temps were all over the place today. Anywhere from 35° to 50°. Couldn't ask for better conditions.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

still no snow here in san diego..


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Went for a small 3 hr ride today. Tommorows supposed to be in the single digits..... got .5" of snow tonight.

Smaller roller. Steeper than it looks in the photo.


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

Saturday evening almost three hours of the backyard trails and ice at the frozen Baltic sea to check the ship wrecks at nice -17 deg winter weather. Some wind chill at the ice but had some hot cranberry juice with me and stopped for a while at the fireplace where others had stayed short while ago. Unfortunately did not have any sausage or bratwurst with me to have a small nice snack  Saturday evening fun fun fun nevertheless...


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

traditiionalist said:


> Went for a small 3 hr ride today. Tommorows supposed to be in the single digits..... got .5" of snow tonight.
> 
> Smaller roller. Steeper than it looks in the photo.
> View attachment 1043548


Things are ALWAYS steeper than they look in the photo! Nice job!


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

LCW said:


> What post and seat are those?
> 
> Nice rig btw!


The saddle looks like the a Fabric Scoop to me.
Fabric Scoop


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Haste11 (Jul 5, 2014)

cka3o4nuk, great picture! Where is that taken?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

On the regular stairs) in ukraine nikolaev
Lots of post production)

Отправлено с моего Elephone P8000 через Tapatalk


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## SHowley2003 (Feb 21, 2008)

Got a few fresh inches last night. Headed out for 14 miles at the Blue Hills Reservation just outside Boston. MA.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My new fat friend on our second ride.


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Got studs? hahaha



Fat&SkinnyCO said:


> View attachment 1043831


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Too much white stuff being posted.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry, more white stuff........


----------



## thomasauction (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

Yesterday my Konga became the batbike!

Morning off from work so nice one and half hour ride to test these el cheapo XXL sized snowmobile pogies at chilly -28 deg of C weather. Ugly as hell but seems to work allright and keep my hands warm..


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Post-ride. Grand Teton Brewery. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*Evolution*

Date: 2036

Place: Home Depot somewhere in California

Comment: After 20 years of attempting to enforce its e-bike regulations the Dept. of Motor Vehicles has decided that anything with pedals is a bicycle.








(Sweeeet ride but how do the brakes work???)

Note: The store manager always gets the preferred parking spot.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## NewfAtBiker (Oct 9, 2015)

This wins Best of bike's and Beer as far as I'm concerned!



Smithhammer said:


> Post-ride. Grand Teton Brewery. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

pliebenberg said:


> Date: 2036
> 
> Place: Home Depot somewhere in California
> 
> ...


I have a cheap fatbike and a motor kit how does that one work? 
Details please!


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Boatracer said:


> I have a cheap fatbike and a motor kit how does that one work?
> Details please!


That's not my ride; I'm guessing either belongs to a day-worker or a Home Depot employee---looks to have had some miles put on it so I'm guessing it must work pretty well.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

night ride, also got a night ride shot with fresh wolf tracks, but I am having a hard time loading that one up.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I could not get the better shot to upload, But this is from mid December and we got some fresh snow during the day. I had a hunch I would see some wolf tracks in the fresh snow when I went out that night. I was not wrong. I have bumped into the wolf pack before in this spot. so you could say I was hoping to see the tracks or the wolfs again.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Finally! The lake is frozen enough to ride


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

kaleidopete said:


> Finally! The lake is frozen enough to ride


Damn cool shot!!!!!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Guess I gotta get used to answering questions about my new Fatty. Didn't know being fat would be so fun.


----------



## jakkok (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Spent the day in Spokane, found some time for a ride at the Riverside State Park.

Started at the Pitcher and Bowl, crossing over the Swinging Bridge, great set of trails, 1400ac, 50 miles of trail, mix of double and single track, no grooming but the trails were used enough that I had no issues with float.


----------



## jrogersAK (Sep 17, 2015)

4:30 sunset photo


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

jakkok said:


>


Wow.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

jakkok said:


>


This is awesome! So much in that pic, makes the imagination work.


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

pliebenberg said:


> Date: 2036
> 
> Place: Home Depot somewhere in California
> 
> ...


Yesterday someone was riding around on a 50cc minibike in the snowy field near my house... the same snowy field I was riding the day before on the way home from work. I have to tell you the obnoxious staccato alone is enough to make me cringe at strapping a gas motor to any bike. That is, aside from the inadequate braking, noxious fumes, maintenance, legal issues and lack of exercise (why is this a thing, anyway?).

I guess the upside is that you'd have more cushion with a fatbike compared to the standard 20-year old Murray cantilever frames I see literally buzzing around, usually sporting Schwinn Phantom paint jobs.

Sorry, pic coming up later tonight.

EDIT:
As promised, some cheese with my whine


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

LCW said:


> Damn cool shot!!!!!


Thanks. Today I told some friends about my lake ride and they said "never trust an ice fisherman" I said OH CRAP, that's who said it was safe. Well I made it anyway.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

biking with the Willowbillies


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Went out for a 15 mile sprint, my least "technical" fat bike ride ever. The first half was concrete MUP and I actually set a few 2nd and 3rd best times even against my road bike. The second half was about the worst terrain I've ridden - 6 miles of soaked and sodden crusher fine path, ~1/3rd damp, 1/3rd with standing water, and 1/3rd with hard packed and postholed ice/slush. This pic is from exactly half way, my bike is REALLY messy at the end. I pushed through 3 different sections of 6" deep slush ponds, saw a coyote about 150' away, and caught air off of a prairie dog mound in the literal middle of the path. My most "Yeah, Fat bike!" ride in a year. Also I got a cold. Hopefully it isn't plague.


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

Jealous of all the snow you guys have to ride this year. Nothing yet in Central Pa. until this weekend. Depending on how the storm tracks we're "going" to see 6" - 16". We have a ride planned for early Saturday and Sunday we'll have to play by ear... or accumulation I guess


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*#bikedrinking*








Riding with bourbon to stay warm this evening.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Toldto (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Fatso's getting a 1x10


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

backcountryeti said:


> View attachment 1044512
> 
> Riding with bourbon to stay warm this evening.


Nice. Gotta stick my flask in my hydro pack.


----------



## smileyboy (May 28, 2009)

Nice early am ride.


----------



## garysol1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Obligatory overlook picture....


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

Took the long way home from Ace Hardware. You know it's been a good errand when you find burrs on your shoes. The fatbike terrain suspends my suburban reality.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

The view ahead.









And the view behind.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Got a ride in before the snow storm in NY gets out of hand.










Then to a local fire road










The 3 miles down the fire road it came to a lake










The gravity dropper is amazing on this bike, it makes the bike able to be much more playful.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just wait till it gets outta hand and let some air out and keep riding...


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I was thinking about this short climb for 5 miles...








This was the 3rd attempt to get over that slick spot. I all but had it when the rear tire slipped on the little dark spot and I actually went backwards on the next pedal stroke. I stuck my foot out to stop myself and I tried to grab the tree but there was no traction there either. :lol:
Ended up cooling my a$$ in the snow.

-F


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Fleas said:


> I was thinking about this short climb for 5 miles...
> View attachment 1044930
> 
> 
> ...


I've had that experience, I grabbed the tree and the next thing I know the tree breaks and I'm on the ground anyway!


----------



## RGarofalo (Nov 10, 2015)

That was fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

More stupid mountains in stupid Utah


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

kaleidopete said:


> I've had that experience, I grabbed the tree and the next thing I know the tree breaks and I'm on the ground anyway!


Me too and I ended with a mallet finger that took nine months (so far) to heal.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Meyers Ranch
Aspen Park, CO


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Turkey Point, Ontario, Canada


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

*First snow since last year*

Fun with fatbike













Four wheelers came through here







View from the cockpit


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Ascutney Trails in Vermont were prime yesterday. Consistent cold temps meant dry, packed powder and very little wind made the 15 degree temps quite comfortable.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Last ride before the snow is gone...


----------



## JuniorOverland (Jan 10, 2016)

Hoping for more snow but making the best of what we have. Loving every moment of it.


----------



## O_evetS (Jun 10, 2010)

Salsa Blackborow. What a fun bike!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice!! :thumbsup:



O_evetS said:


> Salsa Blackborow. What a fun bike!
> View attachment 1045144


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Only got up to 50 today but was nice with a light breeze. Finally got some Jumbo Jims. Was supposed to be the 4.8" Lite Skins for my Fatty but got the 4.0" Lite Skins. I just put them on the Muenzie instead. I think I found the perfect tire for this bike and may have to try tubeless.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Tunalic said:


> Only got up to 50 today but was nice with a light breeze. Finally got some Jumbo Jims. Was supposed to be the 4.8" Lite Skins for my Fatty but got the 4.0" Lite Skins. I just put them on the Muenzie instead. I think I found the perfect tire for this bike and may have to try tubeless.


Good looking bike. Looks like an On One Fatty fork?


----------



## Calgarytrev (Jul 28, 2014)

got the new ibis out for a shred today, bloody unbelievable


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Ol' Bromy said:


> Good looking bike. Looks like an On One Fatty fork?


Yelp, that's my old Fatty fork.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Tunalic said:


> Yelp, that's my old Fatty fork.


What's on the front of the old Fatty these days? You do the Fatty carbon fork?


----------



## rides2slow (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks freaky!!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Ol' Bromy said:


> What's on the front of the old Fatty these days? You do the Fatty carbon fork?


Yeah, got that when it came out.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Riding is easier than walking on the fatty. I plowed through this stuff, then a bunch of frost heaves, mud, snow... Pedal-powered tractor!

-F


----------



## cr3anmachin3 (Feb 24, 2015)

These aren't my photos or page but some really good shots here. Desperately wanted to attend this but couldn't due to other arrangements:
https://www.facebook.com/DermottSwe...7344419364285/922647241167330/?type=3&theater


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Rockwood Park - NB*

First ride on the new Beists, now bring on the snow!


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

A perfect day for it


----------



## jakkok (Jul 16, 2015)

MyWay


----------



## cliston (Jul 11, 2014)

*Out for lunch*

lunch ride


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*The Bluff - Sussex NB*

Snow storm rolling in


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunset Cruise


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Rode with the missus today (woohoo! no kids), awesome day together



except for the pushin'


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

I took my boy on a short ride after finishing the redo of his little fat bike. Once the weather clears up we will ride like the wind!


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*Pic and Vid*

Yesterday's ride at Ute Valley COS.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

Making fresh tracks for three hours today!


----------



## Organ Donor (Feb 3, 2013)

Although its snowing like mad in Colorado Springs today, this is a shot of Ute Valley Park from just a couple of days ago.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

St. Andrews State Park at the jetties


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

*StinkSpoke 2016 Splash Down*









And yes, with our unlimited grip I was riding on the side of the hill. (at least that's how it's showing up sideways on my dang iPhone)


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Anchorage, AK

Heading Uphill










Time to go down


----------



## Wildbird99 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Sunken Meadow State Park, NY*

Unusually warm, calm morning today on the Long Island Sound.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*Today's fresh trax*








Don't let the fisheye lens fool you, that's a fat tire up there.


----------



## HIFat (Apr 5, 2013)

*Maunawili 2*

The Pugs & I vs. Oahu's Maunawili Trail - Round II.
We don't get much snow in Hawaii and it hasn't been too rainy the last couple weeks. Ideal conditions for a romp through the jungle.


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

bear mountain










i love this bike.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

HIFat said:


> The Pugs & I vs. Oahu's Maunawili Trail - Round II.
> We don't get much snow in Hawaii and it hasn't been too rainy the last couple weeks. Ideal conditions for a romp through the jungle.


These pics are wicked! What a cool backyard! Does it get boring biking on an island? In other words, have you done all the trails before?


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

I am Fat Enduro Race, Iowa City IA


----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Ice Highways*

Under the right thaw-freeze cycles some cool country can be accessed in normally muddy country.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*No Mo Sno*








Snow was gone, but I found a river. Close enough.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My normal after work ride here on the SF peninsula. The trails finally dried up enough for some killer traction.:thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Decent little snow last night...

Didn't make it through that drift...and I need 4.8's!









This morning, was struggling...not enough traction...or float.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

That's awesome, the snow's deeper than your axle. I don't think a 5in will make much difference. The winter here in MN has been lackluster...


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

scrublover said:


>


Wilton woods?

Red trail has a log drop just like that. I'm 100% sure it's wilton. How's the conditions?

I hope you hit the kicker I made further up the trail, named Petes kicker. Dave's done some awesome work around the kicker with some nice log rides. This is the kicker I'm talking about incase you don't know.


----------



## SAM313 (Jul 11, 2011)

Moab UT.

Last Tuesday.......mud









And Thursday........









Of course there's a 6000 ' elevation difference........


----------



## afterhours (Sep 1, 2005)

Wanoga trails, Bend, OR


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Went for a ride at River Creek WMA in South GA since hunting's done with white tail and the gators aren't too active this time of the year.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

#winterstormkayla

I have this trail out my back door!


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

the locust said:


> few pics from sundays beachride.


Looks like fun, which beach is that exactly?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

MSP fluffy fluff


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

^ Nice! Me2!

























6-12"(drifted). Granny goes slowly...but surely. Uphills and sharp turns were humbling.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Nice!

I'm more amazed now than ever at the snow performance of the Flowbeist/Dunderbeist!


----------



## jakkok (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

LCW said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm more amazed now than ever at the snow performance of the Flowbeist/Dunderbeist!


I second this, rode D5's all last winter and they shine on hardpacked icy trails but it's a struggle with them in loose snow. The Flow and Dunder make the loose packed stuff I use to dred a whole new level of fun! No more washouts and traction that always surprises me 

That said, we've lost our snow again so it's back to the Dillinger 5's to deal with the icy trails.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Wacissa River


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## senator (May 8, 2006)

*Figure 8s in the yard*

that's all I could get during the blizzard of 2016 here in NY


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Wasatch bee-atch


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Smore mountains n stuff


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

from this mornings commute:






think im gonna leave early so i can go back out and play


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mumonkan said:


> from this mornings commute:
> 
> think im gonna leave early so i can go back out and play


Cool video, I see it's finally cold enough for you to wear your longs.


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

rex615 said:


> Cool video, I see it's finally cold enough for you to wear your longs.


hahaits mostly to keep my legs clean on my way to work, its quite nice out today


----------



## Läskimasa (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*El Nino in El Norte*








Along the Rio Grande Gorge.


----------



## glockrocket17 (Aug 26, 2015)

Great ride today. Wish we had more snow though.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

This fresh 4-6" was perfect for beach riding today, sky went bluebird mid ride. Did about 4 miles.


----------



## basharteg (Jul 9, 2005)

*Framed Minnesota in Wyoming Wilderness*


----------



## cliston (Jul 11, 2014)

New Jersey woke up to some fun stuff


----------



## basharteg (Jul 9, 2005)

Love your neighborhood!


----------



## basharteg (Jul 9, 2005)

I grew up and live in Wyoming, and I've never been so cold in my life as when we visited Minneapolis for a Vikings game 2 years ago. Props. 20 degrees felt like 10 below zero. I just bought a Minnesota Framed fat bike. Go Vikes (next year, as usual).


----------



## basharteg (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, that's beautiful.


----------



## basharteg (Jul 9, 2005)

Velobike said:


> Just back from a week in the Isle of Harris playing in peat bogs. Took a few pics.
> I went to Scotland in 09 to play golf. Your pics make me wish I'd shipped my bike over as well as my clubs. Thanks for the pics; they are amazing. I loved it over there; you have a beautiful country.


----------



## basharteg (Jul 9, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Whole lotta special underwear going on in that pic. :lol:


You saw this photo and decided to mock someone's religion? Classy.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

chuck80442 said:


> View attachment 1048037
> 
> Along the Rio Grande Gorge.


Someday I'll retire to northern nm.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*Today's Pic and Vid*

2 feet of snow this week and 46 degrees today! Gotta Love CO!


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice ride along my local beach. Love summer

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Dolbydarma said:


> 2 feet of snow this week and 46 degrees today! Gotta Love CO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video too!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Easy ride to enjoy the views


----------



## Matbiker (Oct 9, 2015)

*My fat family*

Every size fatbike


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

cooked. caked. cold.

from yesterdays race:


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Yesterdays ride was wet, then cold, them I realized not only was my bike covered in crushed lime I was also.










Marty-MJ


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Ancient Lakes, WA:

Upper coulee

















Looking back up the access into the lower coulee









A little techy in places


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

basharteg said:


> You saw this photo and decided to mock someone's religion? Classy.


Did you really have to quote someone from 2013 on page 127 of 402?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Why wait?

I'm in semi retirement now, semi being that I still work, but I moved to a better place to ride and ski 

I'm thinking Cedar City, just north of St George Utah. Year round riding, dry, close to my kids (SLC), options for snow or dirt just a stones throw away.



Chippertheripper said:


> Someday I'll retire to northern nm.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ben, 

That Foes looks like a dream to ride! Enjoy the fAt, Bubba..


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

another great mid-winter (ha!) ride in the desert..


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

Jseis said:


> Yes, 'tis not a Quiring which is merely a Big Bad Bike but not a Badass Beach Bomber. That being said..with shaved BFLs, the drops, a straight block, a few tire pressure tweaks...this BBB wil leave that BBB in the dust on the beach. Now shaving 2XLs...that'd be interesting!


what is your bike? please explain above statement.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

It is a Framed MN 3.0, Big Fat Larry tires w/ shaved tread, drop bars (probably woodchippers). I'm not sure what is meant by a straight block, it would be really obscure if it is in reference to a straight block cassette (think SS cassette). Apparently the thought is the Quiring is a Big Bad Bike (B.B.B.) and not a Badass Beach Bomber (B.B.B.) aka the MN 3.0. The belief is that the MN 3.0 aka the Badass Beach Bomber will pull away from the Quiring aka the Big Bad Bike in a race on the beach, assuming the same human engine. Further, that shaving the knobs of the Vee 2XL would be interesting. 

How'd I do?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

rex615 said:


> I particularly like how they did the BB to chainstay interface.


Agreed, cool new chainstay yoke. It's kinda like a double sided Chromag Yokel.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

dbhammercycle said:


> It is a Framed MN 3.0, Big Fat Larry tires w/ shaved tread, drop bars (probably woodchippers). I'm not sure what is meant by a straight block, it would be really obscure if it is in reference to a straight block cassette (think SS cassette). Apparently the thought is the Quiring is a Big Bad Bike (B.B.B.) and not a Badass Beach Bomber (B.B.B.) aka the MN 3.0. The belief is that the MN 3.0 aka the Badass Beach Bomber will pull away from the Quiring aka the Big Bad Bike in a race on the beach, assuming the same human engine. Further, that shaving the knobs of the Vee 2XL would be interesting.
> 
> How'd I do?


Very good.

The beach tires are shaved BFLs and I've not put them on yet. I'll run a 22 front (current) but the 11-20 is in the works.

During 0.0 tides or lower a very hard sand strip appears and its variable in width..say 1-10 yards. By very hard I mean it can support say 20-30 psi (tire pressure). Typically a 3/4 ton truck might leave a very modest tire track (say 1/8" inch compression) at 30-50 psi.

This strip runs the length of the beach and about 24 miles total length. It's not 100% uniform and subtle grade changes and density changes can be felt. Wind also plays a factor. Imagine it is our version of a Daytona Beach. Pre-WWII it was briefly advertised as the Long Beach Speedway.

So I'm out there riding along one day asking myself the question about what is a decent fast speed and thus I began modyfing the bike. Friction is a huge part of this thus shaved tires. Ideally I'd be all carbon probably slightly bigger diameter though possibly 4.0 tire and 40 years younger (stronger-lighter...) but that's not stopping me from having fun modding a fat bike! Speed? There's a coffee shop 12 miles up the beach. Cruising up there in an hour would be sweet. Maybe a fat bike version of a beach cafe' racer?

I just got the BFLs in the mail and the cogs are ordered. A buddy and I are developing a Strava beach TT route (for fun) to see who wants to be KOB.


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

Sounds fair! I like your sand guards too


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Boatracer said:


> Sounds fair! I like your sand guards too


😬 Yeah, those guards are dead on right as that sand chews through chains, bearings, pulleys, brakes, cables . I cut up an exercise mat (Goodwill cheap). Made a cardboard pattern. Zip tied on but careful to tape to stays/seat tube as that sand is superfine and gets everywhere. Red guard is plastic funnel trimmed to fit and hose clamped to BB.

My after ride ritual: Freshwater rinse, light blow dry, wd40 on chain, Triflow on D and brake hinge points.


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

Can you post a close up of that funnel?


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Boatracer said:


> Can you post a close up of that funnel?


Absolutely, I'll put her on the lift tomorrow and take some shots all around. I made a mistake eyeballing the 3D shape but got about 80% on the first try.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

pOrk said:


> Winter this year in CO has been horrible for mountain biking with trails continually receiving snow every 8-10 days. I finally caved and picked up this Beargrease Carbon X7. Here is a pic of the first ride, and in some serious mashed potatoes (from 3" to 12" depending on the spot). It was 50 outside today.
> 
> View attachment 1049033


Was that at Green Mountain?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Lake Miccosukee


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Boatracer said:


> Can you post a close up of that funnel?


This is a strangely complex shape. I didn't realize that most of the sand that was falling on the BB was from the REAR tire! I should've carried the funnel shape towards the rear. But I eventually solved the rear tire problem with the tape, then permanent plastic guard.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

^^^Clever!


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

i find on my norco i get sand down through the seat tube as well......having taken the BB out to find sand on top of the spacer in there......the joys of sand riding


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

theMISSIONARY said:


> i find on my norco i get sand down through the seat tube as well......having taken the BB out to find sand on top of the spacer in there......the joys of sand riding


I ride about 1300 beach miles a year. Here's the list of destruction:

Fatbike wear
1200-1300 beach miles (about 2000 km)

1 22 front cog (sharp enough to shave with)
4 cassette cogs 
3 chains
2 derailleur pulleys
1 bottom bracket cartridge bearing bearing (piece of crap, replaced with GXP but LBS missed a spacer and seal didn't seal). 
1/2 GXP BB bearing (drive side)
1 set of pedals
Front brake pads
Front rotor (bent)
1 tube (wore at Presta stem base due to low psi)
1 set of cables
1/3 wear of tires
Stuck front thru axle (freed after 30 minutes of careful taping)


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

*Hot summer*

My wife with the Fatboy, Lake Taupo, NZ.
Stopped to swim 3 times on the ride home.


----------



## jakkok (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## caratunkgirl (Nov 25, 2015)

Carrabassett Valley, Maine


----------



## HanJuh (Jul 27, 2015)

-Juha


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Jseis said:


> View attachment 1049672
> 
> 
> View attachment 1049677
> ...


What you did to your bike, the made up rear sand guard and now this, reminds me of people that that buy a couch and put a clear plastic cover on it so it doesn't get dirty but still shows the couch.. I mean c'mon, bikes are supposed to get dirt, sand and mud on them.. Things break and you replace them.. Otherwise if you don't want the dirt, don't ride it.. There's a reason those are not made and sold in the market...But to each his own i guess.. carry on..


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^ I think a little ingenuity can save a part or at least put off replacement. Sure, one should expect wear and tear and eventual replacement. However, doing these kind of personal mods reinforces one relationship with the bike and makes it individual. Some fatbikers spray down the frame and some high wear parts in winter conditions with WD-40 so snow and ice don't build up. There's nothing wrong with protecting your ride given the supplies you have on hand and it showcases your individuality. There's probably more than one way and perhaps a better way, but I think it's cool to use what you have instead of buying and discarding. That's my thought.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

av8or said:


> What you did to your bike, the made up rear sand guard and now this, reminds me of people that that buy a couch and put a clear plastic cover on it so it doesn't get dirty but still shows the couch.. I mean c'mon, bikes are supposed to get dirt, sand and mud on them.. Things break and you replace them.. Otherwise if you don't want the dirt, don't ride it.. There's a reason those are not made and sold in the market...But to each his own i guess.. carry on..


I'm not like most people including you. There's a reason I ride daily on the ocean beach sands because I can despite the corrosive environment whose black sands include..oh never mind as it'd be lost on you. Poseurs like you make snide comments because somehow you've no clue how technological advances allows you to ride "in the dirt" with minimal maintenance and a grunge covered bike (in San Diego? Like it really rains there) makes you a "biker". Yeah. Hilarious. Bikes are supposed to be ridden. The salty beach sands just happened to be a lot tougher on a bike than "dirt". Besides, maintaining a bike to avoid premature wear saves dollars. But those of you "sh$&tting money" wouldn't understand that.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Outnumbered (Jan 6, 2016)

Jseis said:


> I ride about 1300 beach miles a year. Here's the list of destruction:
> 
> Fatbike wear
> 1200-1300 beach miles (about 2000 km)
> ...


Worth every penny though. My first Fatty comes Monday I can't wait.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Cold morning commute. Awesome sunrise through the trees*


----------



## 7r. (Jan 6, 2016)

Trek Farley 9.8 with 26" wheels









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

Jseis said:


> This is a strangely complex shape. I didn't realize that most of the sand that was falling on the BB was from the REAR tire! I should've carried the funnel shape towards the rear. But I eventually solved the rear tire problem with the tape, then permanent plastic guard.
> 
> View attachment 1049672
> 
> ...


The plastic shield should keep the biggest amount of sand off the BB that funel will block sand from front tire, I am surprised these things arent standard issue from bike builders!


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Boatracer said:


> The plastic shield should keep the biggest amount of sand off the BB that funel will block sand from front tire, I am surprised these things arent standard issue from bike builders!


One thing I forgot to mention: Stream and slough crossings dump water & sand right on chain as the rear tire rolls forward. I go real slow across water now. I've not totally solved the sand problems but likely 90%. After ride freshwater rinse and immediate WD40 app keep chain from rusting. My LBS mechanic thinks a dry lube/wax might work.

The black sands contain silica, quartz, iron, titanium, chromite, magnetite, gold, +basalt & granite. All ground fine. That plus salt & water is the lapidary paste that is so destructive. I've concluded that regular marine coast beach riding is a tough challenge maintenance wise. While f & r hubs/BB are fine due to decent seals, the freehub will be a challenge. Also noticed rust forming on thru axle and likely from steel-aluminum galvinic corrosion plus hardly any factory grease.

There's a England? Coastal fatbike rider whose posted here. He's vast more experience than I. He also coats external metal fittings with a cosmoline like paste (coppercote?)


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Outnumbered said:


> Worth every penny though. My first Fatty comes Monday I can't wait.


👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## ttakata73 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sand/glass must be horrific on components indeed. I wonder if you could fit a regular chain cover with a BB bracket.

ASIA BICYCLE TRADING COMPANY Taiwan Bicycle


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## benjyboard (Mar 31, 2004)

Farley 9.8 on first outing


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Nurse Ben said:


> Why wait?
> 
> I'm in semi retirement now, semi being that I still work, but I moved to a better place to ride and ski
> 
> I'm thinking Cedar City, just north of St George Utah. Year round riding, dry, close to my kids (SLC), options for snow or dirt just a stones throw away.


Just saw this. Only waiting because I can't retire yet, and my job isn't easily transferable.

Until then I'll just keep visiting, and ordering green chili.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Jseis said:


> One thing I forgot to mention: Stream and slough crossings dump water & sand right on chain as the rear tire rolls forward. I go real slow across water now. I've not totally solved the sand problems but likely 90%. After ride freshwater rinse and immediate WD40 app keep chain from rusting. My LBS mechanic thinks a dry lube/wax might work.
> 
> The black sands contain silica, quartz, iron, titanium, chromite, magnetite, gold, +basalt & granite. All ground fine. That plus salt & water is the lapidary paste that is so destructive. I've concluded that regular marine coast beach riding is a tough challenge maintenance wise. While f & r hubs/BB are fine due to decent seals, the freehub will be a challenge. Also noticed rust forming on thru axle and likely from steel-aluminum galvinic corrosion plus hardly any factory grease.
> 
> There's a England? Coastal fatbike rider whose posted here. He's vast more experience than I. He also coats external metal fittings with a cosmoline like paste (coppercote?)


i think that would be the Bloke from Scotland

sounds like you should get the NICOLAI Argon Pinion  with a belt drive


----------



## Calgarytrev (Jul 28, 2014)

thought id throw a pic of my ibis transfat with fox 34 plus and i9 boost hub conversion mounted to whisky rims! super pumped to shred this!
View attachment 1049895


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

*Bush ride*

The old Te Iringa hunt clearing, Kaimanawa forest park, NZ.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks is end of my fat / snow riding. 8-(
We have snow this year only in two locations - two border mountains. And now in both of them they made new restrictions, so I'm not allowed to bike enough high to be on snow!!! 8-(((((
Everywhere there are signs. I have tried to avoid these roads, but at the end I left the area again over this sign. Looks they only forgot to mount few of them...

Why this all? They are afraid of snow tracks damage.
See, how much damage came from me and how much from skiers:
mur | 2016-02-13-Bedrichov-hrabosh ? rajce.net
mur | 2016-02-13-Bedrichov-hrabosh ? rajce.net
mur | 2016-02-13-Bedrichov-hrabosh ? rajce.net

Do they have the right to restrict even pedestrians from whole area (cause there are not any other ways, then these for xc skiers)?
Mostly probably not:
Recommended guidelines in the PLA
( CZ version: Pravidla chování v CHKO ) The first row says: Current law no. 114/92 Coll. on nature and landscape protection, as amended Act. no. 460/2004 Sb. does not issue the Regulations of the Protected Landscape Area Giant Mountains as a generally binding regulation for the behavior of visitors to the PLA JH despite some limitations in § 26 states.

But - who has the energy to dispute and argue with every stupid skier, who thinks, the mountains are HIS own property... 8-(((


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

*F*ck*ng XC skiers!!!*

First of all I'd like to say I spent years and years in mountains with biathlon club, so this in not against all xc skiers. Only few morons and the company who thinks only xc skiers have the right to spent the time on the snow.

Looks it might be end of my fat / snow riding. 8-(
We have snow this year only in two locations - two border mountains. And now in both of them they made new restrictions, so I'm not allowed to bike enough high to be on snow!!! 8-(((((
Everywhere there are signs. I have tried to avoid these roads, but at the end I left the area again over this sign. Looks they only forgot to mount few of them...

Why this all? They are afraid of snow tracks damage.
See, how much damage came from me and how much from skiers:
mur | 2016-02-13-Bedrichov-hrabosh ? rajce.net
mur | 2016-02-13-Bedrichov-hrabosh ? rajce.net
mur | 2016-02-13-Bedrichov-hrabosh ? rajce.net

Do they have the right to restrict even pedestrians from whole area (cause there are not any other ways, then these for xc skiers)?
Mostly probably not:
Recommended guidelines in the PLA
( CZ version: Pravidla chování v CHKO ) The first row says: Current law no. 114/92 Coll. on nature and landscape protection, as amended Act. no. 460/2004 Sb. does not issue the Regulations of the Protected Landscape Area Giant Mountains as a generally binding regulation for the behavior of visitors to the PLA JH despite some limitations in § 26 states.

But - who has the energy to dispute and argue with every stupid skier, who thinks, the mountains are HIS own property... 8-(((


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

caratunkgirl said:


> View attachment 1049733
> 
> 
> Carrabassett Valley, Maine


Nice, another Mainer! Have you done the huts and trails?


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

Trails here in southern Maine are in great shape for fatbiking.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Wig (Aug 24, 2014)

24 hour town - Old Pueblo 24 hour race... Cheated and put the skinnies (+29) on


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Rode out yesterday towards the Susitna 100 race course to Eaglecrest Lodge. We beat the riders to the lodge by about an hour or so, to see the first ones ride through the checkpoint. Was fun and at least it was on snow, which is pretty scarce around Anchorage. Was pretty warm though, up near freezing and maybe above at the end. Mine is the blue helmet.











































Today I rode my fatbike again:


----------



## Bentpushrod (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice warm day for a ride in the North Dakota countryside.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Afternoon temps. in the low 80's have the flowers fooled into thinking it's spring here in Phoenix, AZ.
Mole


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

What's Valentine's Day? by Nate, on Flickr

Fat. And not so fat.


----------



## locoyokel (Mar 9, 2008)

40mph winds with gusts to 60 (from behind in the photo), pretty "warm" (mid '20s?), but my hand nearly froze in a few seconds of taking photos&#8230;wind chill is brutal!

(10,300' in Colorado - that's 3140m for everyone not from the U.S.A&#8230;and winds were 60+ kph, gusts to 100 kph - but not when I was taking this since I didn't get blown over!)


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Didn't stop to take a pic in the storm but have video (gotta get it off the camera). I took this when I got to work today to make fun of the ppl that called in because of the snow storm. I made it over the bridge (miss. River) in the wind and 3" of fresh powder and still coming down then (storm was done by the time I got off), cause they don't clear the sidewalk yet guys with 4wd trucks were calling in when they get plowed roads.

Got some weird looks when I stopped by the store to grab the wife flowers. But employees are used to me, made sure to put multiple bags over the flowers to protect them. People at work called me crazy but they should be used to it after 3 yrs lol.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## pOrk (Jan 16, 2015)

Snow is all melted. 95% percent of the trails are too muddy. But, fat bike gravel grinding still has its perks, like this view.


----------



## midschool22 (Apr 13, 2012)

...At the playground!...Ya know!...









How many here will catch the 90's reference?


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

damn.. another one of those really sticky tires...


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

midschool22 said:


> ...At the playground!...Ya know!...
> 
> View attachment 1050144
> 
> ...


"Thats where i saw this cutie"

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Midnight snow ride. We're supposed to see almost 60f by weeks end, so enjoy it while I can (stupid thing called a job getting in the way after tonight)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

Windy and snowy day on the Bighorns. The border collie is a little mad that I'm stopping to take a photo.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

Mt. Agamenticus.


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

played in the snow before it turns to rain tonight. amazingly came upon my buddy right after he got hurt in the woods and was able to help him back to his car. serious trailmagic pointed me in his direction!


----------



## afterhours (Sep 1, 2005)

Definitely don't want a tire with self steer on this trail... Cline Butte outside of Redmond, OR


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mumonkan said:


> played in the snow before it turns to rain tonight. amazingly came upon my buddy right after he got hurt in the woods and was able to help him back to his car. serious trailmagic pointed me in his direction!


A blessing you came along to help! Good stuff... Hope your buddy is doing well and mends quickly.


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

ER update: deep bone bruise, still a lot of pain but nothing broken!


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

Mumonkan said:


> ER update: deep bone bruise, still a lot of pain but nothing broken!


I did the same thing yesterday on my first fat ride in the snow on my new fat bike. Caught a pedal on a small tree at the bottom of a decent.the bike went over me and landed past me. Sprained my hand and my shoulder. Got up and rode 2 more Hours. Bill Like Fatty! Picked up my origin8 amarok XLT at the Westminster swap meet Sunday $650 new with warranty and tune ups. Couldn't say no. Laughed the whole test ride! the thing is ridiculous!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

In search of solitude


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*The Mayor, Blue, and I*

... morning ride on my lake trail


----------



## garysol1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful western Michigan day...


----------



## Zinzinnati (Jan 30, 2011)

Maine woods


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Up high in Colorado


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Down low on the Apalachicola River near Apalachicola, FL


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## pplucena (Dec 25, 2010)

Dirty fat beast!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

60°F on the lake


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

AllMountin' said:


> 60°F on the lake


Good shot


----------



## rob5589 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Serenity now.


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

AllMountin' said:


> 60°F on the lake


Wow!


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

pplucena said:


> View attachment 1051160
> 
> Dirty fat beast![/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

From a few weeks ago


----------



## The Wrench (Jul 20, 2006)

Love that shot ^^^


----------



## Wildbird99 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Fire Island Inlet, NY*


----------



## scbison (Aug 21, 2015)

Francis Marion National Forest


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## niandrion (Sep 20, 2015)

*Sarma Shaman*

From the north Russia with love.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Indian Pass, FL


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Is is really that much powder?
My couple weeks old Kona Wo,


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm almost sad to fly to Mexico with my family next sunday after a beautiful ride like this one... 10km in 2 hours in narrow, winding and steep trails


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

niandrion said:


> From the north Russia with love.
> View attachment 1051945
> View attachment 1051947


Love the 4 wheel drive van. nice bike to


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks like we're in shoulder season, snow is corny unless I get on it early, so lunch and after work rides are too warm, so today I tried some moto trails just outside of town. Now don't go getting all squeamish about motor bikes, believe it or not, the moto trails are often the only trails that are maintained and rideable, so I'll take that any day over no trails!

After some brief scouting, I headed up a long draw, weaving in and out of the gully, had a few hike-a-bike spots, till I crested the plateau. If I had time I would have put in some miles on the plateau, but I was wanting to get at the down 

I did a repeat, getting some love out of the natural kickers whenever I crossed the gully, then rode some sandy woopdy-woops, and called it a day. The Colombia river gorge is in the background on pics 2-4. In pic 4 you can just see the river bend called Crescent Bar, it's a natural area that I want to explore some day; access is tough as they are no roads on that side of the river.

Going Up!








Looking down midway:















From the top:


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Unpossible. Motorcycles and those who ride them destroy everything.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Thought winter done.



















I thought wrong.


----------



## sdsyver (May 8, 2013)

20km ride with hotdog roasting, hot chocolate drinking, 22 shooting fun! Only Red Solo Cups were were harmed. Fun afternoon with the kid!!

I'd rather be riding!


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Stilltime (Sep 7, 2015)

Framed Carbon Alaskan at Farmdale Reservoir


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Here's me this past weekend in CO high country


----------



## Raq05 (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## scbison (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

i rode the beach then some trails. still a bit mush in places but it was great to be back off the pavement










roughly 8 seconds after this photograph was taken the bike fell over onto the rocks and i chipped some paint. oh well. #beausage


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

sdsyver said:


> 20km ride with hotdog roasting, hot chocolate drinking, 22 shooting fun! Only Red Solo Cups were were harmed. Fun afternoon with the kid!!
> 
> I'd rather be riding!


That melon helmet is awesome!


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Flamingos have returned early to Alaska this spring.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That's ok! The flamingo's in florida put plastic fatbikers in their yards!


----------



## Zinzinnati (Jan 30, 2011)

Studs would have made this a faster ride.


----------



## HanJuh (Jul 27, 2015)

On a trip yesterday I faced quite varied conditions

Nice sunny riverside








and tought winter powder








-Juha


----------



## scot_douglas (May 8, 2010)

I suck at getting out to ride, and then remembering to take pictures when I'm out. So, in typical dork fashion, here are post-ride pictures.

I rode my bike in the snow *around* my house with my dogs. 


























post-ride beer









Dags


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

Went to vote afterwards. Listening to the buzz of knobbies on the road home, jumped out of my saddle when silent roadies snuck up on me. Woke me up better than coffee.


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Some pics of my 2010 Pugsley after its repaint and now back together. It was powdercoated silver and then cleared with a fine magenta metalflake.
It used to be white and I ride it all the time and thought if I am going to freshen it up, I will make it mine, in a colour I want. 
Changed out the H bars for a NOS pair of Torsion bars I had aside and basically just swapped out the black stem, spacers and seatpost for polished. 
Nothing flash or bling but its mine and rides great  
Singlespeed as always
Jamie

With the old H bars 
DSC_1198 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSC_1204 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

With the Torsion bar
DSC_1232 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSC_1229 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSC_1234 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSC_1233 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSC_1120 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSC_1228 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

Small tracks start to be ready to ride, let the spring season begin


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks great, nice job.


----------



## scot_douglas (May 8, 2010)

More snow, more fun with the dogs around the house.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice refurb on that Pugs! :thumbsup:


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

CHIEF500 said:


> Looks great, nice job.





Smithhammer said:


> Nice refurb on that Pugs! :thumbsup:


I concur wholeheartedly, especially because I like to see the offset fork was included and it's SS. Good work.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^Nice, you got the silver and blue one! That was my first choice but opted for the white and blue 2.2 when they told me there was an in store 100 dolla coupon. Happy rollin'!


----------



## daywalker_402 (Mar 3, 2016)

joined the club yesterday. picked up a Trek Farley 5 on sale at the LBS.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Aucilla WMA


----------



## PBL450 (Nov 3, 2015)

daywalker_402 said:


> joined the club yesterday. picked up a Trek Farley 5 on sale at the LBS.
> 
> View attachment 1054128


Awesome! Same exact bike! Got it in the Fall and hundreds of miles later I just love it. Snow, trails and lots and lots of beach... Welcome aboard!


----------



## RussoJ (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's a few from tonight's ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Koh1n (Jan 16, 2016)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/14095290/2016/Pilvilampi_laavu1.jpg


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a great picture



Koh1n said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/14095290/2016/Pilvilampi_laavu1.jpg


----------



## NewfAtBiker (Oct 9, 2015)

Today's ride
This trail was great just 2 weeks ago, the rapid melt and runoff is causing some bigger obstacles. What happened to the Colorado snow this year? I want more Winter.....:nonod:


----------



## PBL450 (Nov 3, 2015)

Koh1n said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/14095290/2016/Pilvilampi_laavu1.jpg


Back off the psi...it looks like you have 7+ in your tires from the snow line on the tread. Maybe just the pic... Great pics all in all!!!!!!


----------



## scot_douglas (May 8, 2010)

riding around the yard. again.


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

Getting more fatness, new tires..


----------



## garysol1 (Nov 15, 2012)

I think our snow season is winding down. This may be about it for us.....


----------



## Askar (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

Pine Point in Saco, ME









And a bonus lame wheelie shot


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

cj, that looks like a fine stretch of fatbike habitat. Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> cj, that looks like a fine stretch of fatbike habitat. Keep on keepin' on!


Thanks! To be honest, it was the first time I've ridden on the beach, and likely the last. It was just a flat grind up and back, and now I've got a horrendous mess to clean up. I like the woods better.


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

Bridge to Nowhere, Kingcountry, NZ.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

cjbiker said:


> Thanks! To be honest, it was the first time I've ridden on the beach, and likely the last. It was just a flat grind up and back, and now I've got a horrendous mess to clean up. I like the woods better.


Beaches are good when there's some dry sand. Circle/ saltwater around my bikes.
Around the Glenwood Springs, CO area, the forest trail rides are the cat's meow. I'll be torn between the 9:Zero:7 and the Sergeant this summer tho'. I love the fact that the Sergeant has sufficient clearance to actually rail off road, unlike the 9:Zero:7. Fvukin low rider it is with a BB drop of 60mm, sux right out loud that they have not resolved the BB drop issue. After all, a fatty is supposedly supposed to ride off road. Sorry for the rant. I love the 9:Zero7 with the exception of pedal strikes being way too frequent.


----------



## PBL450 (Nov 3, 2015)

cjbiker said:


> Thanks! To be honest, it was the first time I've ridden on the beach, and likely the last. It was just a flat grind up and back, and now I've got a horrendous mess to clean up. I like the woods better.


Aahhhh, don't sweat it. I beach ride all the time. Did a 14 mile race this morning on the beach. Crazy waves pounding along side you! I ride in all weather, sometimes big mess, sometimes no mess? Sand gets freaking everywhere though, drivetrain, water bottle, socks... But maybe it's all just perspective, I'm a local... If sand isn't annoying you in some small way everywhere, all the time, you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

Fatty Fest at Gunstock, NH


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Cromoth said:


> Fatty Fest at Gunstock, NH


Where's the dog trailer?


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

Chippertheripper said:


> Where's the dog trailer?


Having trouble shipping from AZ. For now, she doesn't mind this:


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

First time on a fatbike and first time riding on snow....what better than racing down a boarder cross track at the local ski hill! (Yeah I'm in last)










And a zoom in of my feet leaving the pedals landing the final jump, luckily my crotch caught me.. :/


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

Rented an expert for the wife and went riding on the C&O this past weekend. She loved it, so order a hellga for her today.


----------



## middlewoodlands (Sep 11, 2015)

Out with my Dog sledding friend 2 days ago.


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

Probably the last snow ride for the season. Temps in the 60's the next 2 weeks


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

Here are a few shots at a place called Bacon Ridge in Crownsville MD. Gotta love the name! It is being developed through Anne Arundel County and Trail Werks(LBS). Will be looking for VOLUNTEERS later in the spring for labor or donations(local guys). There will be about 5 more miles of trails this year hopefully. Now it's about 2.5.

Was about 67degrees and sunny with a chance of FAT! This is like my 4th ride on a fat bike and I am falling in love with it. Learning to slip her fat butt around the turns and finding it is a pretty nice handling bike. Faster than I thought it would be also. Lot's of fun and no regrets on my Amarok XLT. Did 13+ miles and loved it. Do still need to rethink my gearing a little more. All in All GOOD DAY!


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

First ride on new bike!


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice bike! Beautiful place to ride!


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Oslo*

Excellent conditions i Oslo now. Hard packed trails, sun and around 0 degrees celsius


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Spring has sprung!

Nothing like a little hike a bike... from the other side the lake!


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

little muddy


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

a couple from the weekend


----------



## bbender785 (Sep 14, 2015)

ripping at the downhill races on the local ski hill boardercross course last weekend.


----------



## Lab Rat (Dec 3, 2015)

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

bbender785 said:


> ripping at the downhill races on the local ski hill boardercross course last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 1055855


I bet this was an absolute blast. Any video anywhere?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bbender, that looks like a hell of a great way to spend some time railing a fatty! 

The 64k question...Did you win? 

Thanx for sharing the pic.


----------



## bbender785 (Sep 14, 2015)

watermonkey said:


> I bet this was an absolute blast. Any video anywhere?


not mine, but this is the only one i've seen surface so far:








BansheeRune said:


> bbender, that looks like a hell of a great way to spend some time railing a fatty!
> 
> The 64k question...Did you win?
> 
> Thanx for sharing the pic.


i didn't do as well as i hoped. made it three rounds and into the semifinals and just missed the last transfer spot. was a riot.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Had to be a great day, indeed!! Next year they better be on their toes cause bbender's gonna be on a mission...


----------



## bbender785 (Sep 14, 2015)

i'm definitely coming for it. this was their second year doing it and they doubled the number of entries. temps got close to 40 as the day went on and it got real sketchy. i've only been on the fatbike since february so i'm hoping another season of experience on it will put me in a better position for next year.


----------



## glockrocket17 (Aug 26, 2015)

@bbender785 was this at cannonsberg?


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Quick morning ride.


----------



## bbender785 (Sep 14, 2015)

glockrocket17 said:


> bbender785 was this at cannonsburg?


yessir.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Nailed the timer selfie. Rain drop killed it. :madman:

:lol:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Great shot, CommuterBoy! Raindrop gives it character...


----------



## norsehabanero (Oct 16, 2011)

new bike


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

With my peeps.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

I took my daughter for a ride on the Eastern Trail. Even though I have about 5 bikes that are better suited to the flat, straight, packed dirt trail, I had to take the fat bike. It's just so fun!


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

CommuterBoy said:


> Nailed the timer selfie. Rain drop killed it. :madman:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> View attachment 1056228


Great shot, totally worth the effort.


----------



## NewfAtBiker (Oct 9, 2015)

First ride on this trail, it is so narrow I had to stop to take in the views. Still some deep snow above 10k ft.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

I joined in the Winter MTB happening here in Finland. It was a great race in the Winter Wonderland:









and video...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Just a little mountain in Alaska.


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Are those dogs? 


Jayem, what peak is that? sweet shot.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

bbender785 said:


> not mine, but this is the only one i've seen surface so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nubs?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> Nailed the timer selfie. Rain drop killed it. :madman:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> View attachment 1056228


The rain drop adds to it!


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Saylorville Lake


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

dgw2jr said:


> Saylorville Lake


Are you back in Iowa now, Don?


----------



## glockrocket17 (Aug 26, 2015)

Great ride this morning in Michigan.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Gigantic said:


> Are you back in Iowa now, Don?


Sho nuff! We had our fill of Utah.


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

Tilt head left for better viewing - it will be worth the effort!


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Fat&SkinnyCO said:


> Tilt head left for better viewing - it will be worth the effort!
> 
> View attachment 1057084
> 
> ...


Is that at Meyer Ranch near Bailey, CO?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fat&SkinnyCO, my trials bike would love to play there!


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sweet ride Johnny. I love the simple look and the gumwall nates look killer!


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

bbender785 said:


> i didn't do as well as i hoped. made it three rounds and into the semifinals and just missed the last transfer spot. was a riot.


I'd never had so much fun getting last place!


----------



## bbender785 (Sep 14, 2015)

LCW said:


> Nubs?


Cannonsburg


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Great shot, CommuterBoy! Raindrop gives it character...


Like Jimmy Hendricks and feedback, a la, artistic realism.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Word. Thanks guys. I am no longer angry at the raindrop

:rockon:


----------



## Tim the Fat Bastard (Mar 17, 2016)

Great thread, great photos, I look forward to contributing.

BTW the raindrop is classic CommuterB

Cheers


----------



## riverat (May 22, 2015)

johnny the boy said:


>


damn, that's a beauty!


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

kyle_vk said:


> I'd never had so much fun getting last place!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Johnny, I have the Cambium C17 that's the same color as those gumwalls...got it as a gift and I'd trade for the darker one if anyone wanted to... it might take away from what you have going on there aesthetically but I thought I'd throw it out there :lol: I can see that bad boy with the lighter saddle and those ODI Vans grips in the gumwall color...mmmmm. 

I need to get new tires and bar tape on my Ogre now to match this boutique saddle...cheaper to trade for the darker one.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Tunalic said:


>


Awesome!
Have you setup the Jumbo Jims tubeless? Only thing keeping me from getting them is if they will fit in the back tubeless.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

blowery said:


> Awesome!
> Have you setup the Jumbo Jims tubeless? Only thing keeping me from getting them is if they will fit in the back tubeless.


Yes! this is 1st time ever tubeless... been holding good for about a month. I had to get a couple 2.5 mm spacers for the bottom bracket to keep it away from the chain. The center knobs will rub the chainstay bridge if inflated over 10 psi. I just trimmed them a tad. I have no complaints!


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff_G said:


> Your doing it wrong! Your supposed to put the bottom of your shoes on the flat black things with the reflectors.


Lol, if you couldn't tell from the pain in my squinted eyes, I figured that out! 'Twas my first ever time on a fat bike (bought it 3 days earlier) and first time riding on snow, hitting jumps did not come naturally to say the least!


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

...


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

cjbiker said:


> I took my daughter for a ride on the Eastern Trail. Even though I have about 5 bikes that are better suited to the flat, straight, packed dirt trail, I had to take the fat bike. It's just so fun!
> 
> View attachment 1056320


Are you 2x or 1x & did you need the big ring there? I like to start at Barreled Souls & head Northjustnorth


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

Cromoth said:


> Are you 2x or 1x & did you need the big ring there? I like to start at Barreled Souls & head Northjustnorth


2x. I don't need a big ring to keep up with an 8 yr old


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Tunalic said:


> Yes! this is 1st time ever tubeless... been holding good for about a month. I had to get a couple 2.5 mm spacers for the bottom bracket to keep it away from the chain. The center knobs will rub the chainstay bridge if inflated over 10 psi. I just trimmed them a tad. I have no complaints!


Nice, not sure that will work for me, I have run about 1/2 time on pavement and "higher" speeds and PSI.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

No snow and 70 last week, now this morning...spring snow in Colorado.


----------



## Bentpushrod (Nov 8, 2015)

Loaded and ready for a 500 mile road trip to Red Lodge, Montana!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I dragged my chainring over a log 



Schaeffer Farms Log by rickyd, on Flickr

Vid:


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

*Bridge to Nowhere, Wanganui river, NZ.*


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

Drevil said:


> Vid:


1) dude.
b) your hair is incredible.
iii) you make that thing look like a trials bike, im jealous of your handling skills!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Mumonkan said:


> 1) dude.
> b) your hair is incredible.
> iii) you make that thing look like a trials bike, im jealous of your handling skills!


1) dude!
b) my hair idol 








iii) thanks. I smash into things good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Let's not forget that sweet pivot in the first two seconds of the video. Bike skills are on point.


----------



## Koh1n (Jan 16, 2016)

Syöte, Finland


----------



## Koh1n (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## flu (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mumonkan said:


> 1) dude.
> b) your hair is incredible.
> iii) you make that thing look like a trials bike, im jealous of your handling skills!


Ya gotta be willing to put the energy into it. Drevil's got the powah!!!


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Great ride today in the San Gabriel's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

View from my waist deep posthole (lost momentum and stepped off the bike and packed trail)
View from the posthole by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Baker, I once got offa my snowmbile and ended up looking through the track. Had one helluva time getting back on!


Here's a shot of the fAtty out on a trail ride on a very sunny 68 degree Sunday.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Enjoying the view of the river from atop the bluffs. Won't be able to see it once the leaves come in.








Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice shot, Tigris...


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

Almost full moon here, bright enough to ride without lights 









Color coding the sky to match my bikes grips


----------



## Bentpushrod (Nov 8, 2015)

Red Lodge Montana.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Checking out some forgotten excavating equipment at the local gravel pits.


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

Fresh tracks for 6.5 hours on Saturday (overcast pics), Second tracks for 4.5 hours on Sunday (sunny pics).


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Skytop, CNY


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Jura, Switzerland.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Cape San Blas, FL


----------



## HanJuh (Jul 27, 2015)

Eager beavers have been very active during last winter...









-Juha


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## garysol1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Just a little chill in the air........


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

vmk, beautiful shot!

Thaks to all for sharing great fotygraffs!

Best thread on the forum, indeed!

Here's on of my 907 out on the trail on Sunday. Snow might still be available above 10k' elevation.








Good times!

Keep em comin' folks!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Clearing trail.


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

Leaving my LBS, Yeti is falling down drunk on St. Patrick's Day. Yup, winter's done here.


----------



## vitsku (Nov 30, 2015)

Tampere Finland


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## cmanios (Jan 20, 2015)

Some urban riding last weekend - Kinda sad there's snow in the forecast again..


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Farley 5 with some updates...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Farley's lookin good!


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Before I was fat, I was skinny:










Yesterday I went 52mph with a fine tail wind. Today my neck hurts and my arms are numb, thanks fat bike!

To keep things fat, here's my fully modified Mongoose Dolomite, my first fat bike. After yesterday I can say that it saved biking for me entirely, thanks Dolomite!










37# as pictured - the only stock components are the frame and fork.


----------



## Tim the Fat Bastard (Mar 17, 2016)

Great mods jpaa what fork is that?


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Tim the Fat Bastard said:


> Great mods jpaa what fork is that?


Hi, it's the Haru Pro by Bontrager.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## RustyUK (Sep 7, 2008)

Some stunning locations here. This is my Genesis Caribou on its first ride.

Manchester, England.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats on the new ride Rusty! Looks like a fun bike, indeed.


----------



## garysol1 (Nov 15, 2012)

My Fatboys new little brother. Trek Stache 7 29+


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

garysol1 said:


> My Fatboys new little brother. Trek Stache 7 29+


Looking good!

This b+ bike followed me home recently.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

On the beach with my Minn. 3.0









About 6 miles north of the Columbia River along the Washington (state) coast.


----------



## Läskimasa (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

garysol1 said:


> My Fatboys new little brother. Trek Stache 7 29+


That bike is the sex.


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

Shark said:


> Clearing trail.


Same here, no chainsaw needed, just fat:


----------



## Läskimasa (Jul 8, 2015)

tfinator said:


> That bike is the sex.


Well... I just say it's not fatbike at all.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Läskimasa said:


>


New snowshoe 8.0xl??
Thems looks HUUUUUUUGE.


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

^ just normal 2XL like mine..


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Läskimasa said:


>


Great shot!!


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Läskimasa said:


> Well... I just say it's not fatbike at all.


True. It still gets me chubby though.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Läskimasa said:


> Well... I just say it's not fatbike at all.


Well...29 plus may not be "morbidly obese", but it is definitely "overweight"


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Tim the Fat Bastard (Mar 17, 2016)

My Fat Bike Good Friday in the Provincial Park just out my back door.













































Cheers


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice pix, Tim! looks like a great fatbike habitat.


----------



## Skarecrow (Feb 15, 2016)

Took her for her first ride. Love this bike!


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

Fat attack on the rail & trail


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gee, wonder why?

Looking good Scarecrow! 
Ride on...



Skarecrow said:


> Took her for her first ride. Love this bike!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Quick ride before the rain last night

















Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Gee, wonder why?
> 
> Looking good Scarecrow!
> Ride on...


yup thats a saaaweet ride for sure......don't let cookiemonster see any of these cuz he'll puke.


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

Saturday in BC, CO. The snow was so deep that my vehicle almost got stuck in the parking lot. D5's with 100mm rims at low pressure work amazingly well. Riding in 12" of medium snow density slightly uphill.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Fat&SkinnyCO said:


> Saturday in BC, CO. The snow was so deep that my vehicle almost got stuck in the parking lot. D5's with 100mm rims at low pressure work amazingly well. Riding in 12" of medium snow density slightly uphill.
> 
> View attachment 1059905


Very nice. What trail is that?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Fat&SkinnyCO said:


> Saturday in BC, CO. The snow was so deep that my vehicle almost got stuck in the parking lot. D5's with 100mm rims at low pressure work amazingly well. Riding in 12" of medium snow density slightly uphill.


That's going well to get that far in pedal scooping snow.


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Some shots from last days.


----------



## enemy1 (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*From 70's and sunny to 7" of fresh!*









Spring was here a couple weeks ago, but we were back in winter for Easter weekend here in CO!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Sign says "You're In Bear Country"


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

^ This frisbeegolf basket says "You're In Snow Country":


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^that is an awesome pic!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Ekke said:


> ^ This frisbeegolf basket says "You're In Snow Country":
> 
> View attachment 1060186


Great photo! 2XL tires? I got 'em on my Surly too.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Moonlander I'm assuming? 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Don't you love it when the pavement ends?


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

kaleidopete said:


> Great photo! 2XL tires? I got 'em on my Surly too.


Thanks! Yes, they are 2XL, almost wide enough. Funny how tiny those look in your Surly..


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

*Crust season is peaking (Utah higher elevations)*



























urmb


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Fun with the family.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Apalachicola Bay, FL


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Rcksqrl said:


> Moonlander I'm assuming?
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Yes Moonlander


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

I think I have a krampus in that mess. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Was a great evening to watch the sun disappear.


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

No snow left but came across this while out explorng


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Just some exploring in Anza Borrego state park.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

Ekke said:


> ^ This frisbeegolf basket says "You're In Snow Country":
> 
> View attachment 1060186


Why is that basket on the ground?????


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

HotHead said:


> Why is that basket on the ground?????


its a "short course"...


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

Paging iliketurtles


----------



## flu (Mar 20, 2016)

Mountwood Park
Walker,WV


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Mongoose Vinson along the Columbia Trail in NJ


The gorge below the Columbia trail


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Backside of Round Valley Res, NJ


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Pkovo said:


> Backside of Round Valley Res, NJ


That's a rough ride, I did a lake bottom last year


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

The White Mountains 100 race 
It was awesome but I was not very prepared for it a lot of climbing and 22hrs later I finished. It went from foggy, snow, sleet, sunshine over the course of the day and night but was pretty warm for the interior Alaska.
Oh did I mention the overflow!


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

kaleidopete said:


> That's a rough ride, I did a lake bottom last year


Well, the pic is somewhat misleading. I took trails out from the rec area, and only played around on the actual res floor for a little while before riding the trails back. I was surprised by how low the water level was. I'm used to seeing Spruce Run drained down, but not RV.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Fresh tracks in Steamboat


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

sbsbiker said:


> Fresh tracks in Steamboat











Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

My fat bike temple.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (Sep 10, 2015)

So many beautiful pictures from nice places. Here is around my place, with and without foto-improvement :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

My Snow


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Just a reminder folks.

These pics are even better if you state which part of the world they're in.

So that the rest of us can get suitably jealous...


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

Lapland, Finland. There were "some" ice fishers in the river, and one fattie:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

There's a world?!?!



Velobike said:


> Just a reminder folks.
> 
> These pics are even better if you state which part of the world they're in.
> 
> So that the rest of us can get suitably jealous...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> There's a world?!?!


Sorry, if appropriate, include which planet too.

Fatbiking on the moon, mmm.


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

Velobike said:


> Sorry, if appropriate, include which planet too.
> 
> Fatbiking on the moon, mmm.


how many PSIs you run there tho?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Velo, it's an asteroid!!

Mumonkan, if you run em low enough they'll send you into the stratosphere...


----------



## riverat (May 22, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Looking good!
> 
> This b+ bike followed me home recently.
> View attachment 1059296


I like this! I'm in the market for a 27.5. Details on this bike?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Riverat, you need to check out RSD Bikes | Fat Bikes Toronto

The full details are there. Wheelset is Mulefut 50's, X9 1x drivetrain, Raceface cranks, bar, stem, seat post, WTB Volt comp saddle. 
Maxxis Chronicle 3.0 EXO tires. I find the EXO's to ave a dead feel, so as soon as the Rocket Ron Liteskin tires arrive Sarge is gonna
lose nearly 2 pounds and get trialsy. BB height is respectable with it, no pedal strikes thus far.
It's a wheel factory and can still climb like a mountain goat. I can't get enough of it so far! Feels great on long rides as well as being 
adept at playing.

Alex at RSD will take good care of you.

Fuel economy = 5-7 miles per sammich!



riverat said:


> I like this! I'm in the market for a 27.5. Details on this bike?


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

HotHead said:


> Ekke said:
> 
> 
> > ^ This frisbeegolf basket says "You're In Snow Country":
> ...


A week later it isn't anymore, summer is coming, but still some white stuff left:


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

Finally some crust  Although it started to get pretty soft after the sun was turned on. I went over the handle bars a couple of times after that, but the landings were soft too :thumbsup: Still 70-100cm of snow here.


----------



## op71 (Nov 3, 2015)

Went for a nice 1 1/2 hour ride on Saturday at my kids school compound. Not a huge place but has some cool trails, and it was after a rain so it felt real nice out. Kinshasa, Democratic Republic of Congo


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Hamilton College, CNY


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

April 4th, most snow we've had all year in Mass :madman:


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

screamingbunny said:


> April 4th, most snow we've had all year in Mass :madman:


Massachusetts, you and me both! No pics from the ride home, but I saw four accidents. It was chaos! Downed tree in the background:


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Ekke said:


> Lapland, Finland. There were "some" ice fishers in the river, and one fattie:
> View attachment 1061337


Such a great photo. Have a bigger version to share for a desktop background, maybe? :thumbsup:


----------



## bbender785 (Sep 14, 2015)

a few inches of snow here in west Michigan over the weekend.


----------



## VTPossum (Nov 20, 2008)

Cool pic bb785


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

bbender785 said:


> a few inches of snow here in west Michigan over the weekend.


We got a quick 9.5" in hudsonville (West of Grand Rapids). Where abouts was this pic taken? Looks awesome!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Breck To Frisco*

Nice Day


----------



## bbender785 (Sep 14, 2015)

kyle_vk said:


> We got a quick 9.5" in hudsonville (West of Grand Rapids). Where abouts was this pic taken? Looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Caledonia


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

beerisgood1 said:


> Nice Day


I love the Peak trail. One of my all time favorite rides ever!


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

mdilthey said:


> Such a great photo. Have a bigger version to share for a desktop background, maybe? :thumbsup:


Thanks, sadly it's taken with +5-year-old phone with 4Mpix camera & smudge lens so there's nothing more to see/share..


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

Just enough snow to hide the self steering roots. Really glad to get 1 last snow ride in. Opted for the 36" front wheel upgrade:


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## JayBrown (Feb 14, 2015)

I've been addicted to the fat bike life since 2014. This Farley 5 is my latest purchase and my second fat bike. As most of you, I love to ride all year round in snow, on sand and in the woods but I almost never ride under 20 psi. On this particular ride, it started out as a quick bike ride around the city but ended up being a 28 mile ride thru the city and surrounding suburbs to a place called "Winnetka" which is home to the house that was used for the movie Home Alone. Last year i've had my bike shipped to Miami and DC (just something about being on your own bike in different states/cities). This year I hope do more of that and plan a cross country trip from Chicago to LA.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Great ride into Camp Santanoni.













Awesome conditions. Fluffy snow on top of mostly frozen dirt and gravel.


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

Some riding in the rain after the sunset, really soft snow...









...and a vortex. Summer is almost here.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## thegoldrun (Feb 27, 2007)

*2016 Specialized Fatboy Comp Carbon*

Got my new fat bike built today, here's the first test run. Just in time for spring!


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

heres mine in commuter mode:


















absolutely love this bike


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Pugsley Touring... as soon as I get a weekend off...


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

JayBrown said:


> I've been addicted to the fat bike life since 2014. This Farley 5 is my latest purchase and my second fat bike. As most of you, I love to ride all year round in snow, on sand and in the woods but I almost never ride under 20 psi. On this particular ride, it started out as a quick bike ride around the city but ended up being a 28 mile ride thru the city and surrounding suburbs to a place called "Winnetka" which is home to the house that was used for the movie Home Alone. Last year i've had my bike shipped to Miami and DC (just something about being on your own bike in different states/cities). This year I hope do more of that and plan a cross country trip from Chicago to LA.
> View attachment 1062140


Cool. I almost shipped my bikes to Texas to ride the beach and lost interest in putting the effort in at the last minute. The whole time I was there I was regretting it.

I'm going to find a box and figure out how to pack it etc so the next time I go somewhere I can be prepared to ship it.

I ride with 13 in the front and 15 in the back when I'm going to be on pavement. Makes the bike feel quick.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

No trail ride


----------



## andy b. (Sep 7, 2010)

Jeff_G said:


> Cool. I almost shipped my bikes to Texas to ride the beach and lost interest in putting the effort in at the last minute. The whole time I was there I was regretting it.
> 
> I'm going to find a box and figure out how to pack it etc so the next time I go somewhere I can be prepared to ship it.
> 
> I ride with 13 in the front and 15 in the back when I'm going to be on pavement. Makes the bike feel quick.


I haven't shipped the Pugs anywhere yet, but my Trek Superfly made the trip from the States over here to Germany with me. I have one of the EVOC bags. Best bike accessory ever! I know a few guys who just went to the LBS and had them pack the bike in one of the standard cardboard shipping boxes.


----------



## Wig (Aug 24, 2014)

absolute perfect day in the old pueblo - tucson mountains


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Sugar Bottom Recreation Area


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Wig said:


> absolute perfect day in the old pueblo - tucson mountains
> 
> View attachment 1062806
> View attachment 1062807
> View attachment 1062808


Every time I visit my parents in Tucson, first I lock mom in the kitchen so I'll get some of mom's cookin, then I hit the trails near their home. Great riding, indeed. Those tire popper plants can be murder on a bike as well as rider.


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

Wig said:


> absolute perfect day in the old pueblo - tucson mountains
> 
> View attachment 1062806
> /QUOTE]
> How about some pics at Sabino Canyon? Bringing back some good memories.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Took a quick late afternoon trip over to St. Vincent Island.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

29+ for the warmer months.


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

BRAAPP










get lifted!


----------



## Crooked (Apr 10, 2016)

Ride pic / Crash pic


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

JayBrown said:


> I almost never ride under 20 psi.


That's just plain crazy.
The Barbis are great at 5 rear, 4 front on the trail - the only way I'd go higher than 6 is for a pavement ride.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Some folks like their bones rattled by high pressure in their tires, others weigh in enough to not have a choice.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> .... in Tucson, ..... Great riding, indeed. Those tire popper plants can be murder on a bike as well as rider.


Visited my in-laws there 2 weeks ago.
Rear end got loose in a fast sweeper and I dabbed the inside foot. No big deal back east. But in the desert I put my leg into a prickly pear then dropped the bike and flailed my arm to keep balance which put my fist into it as well. Couple of the 1" old growth spikes in my calf and ankle, lots of the younger whisker-type spines in my knuckles, through the gloves and also into the grip. Even found one in the waist band of my riding shorts over the weekend, stabbing me in the side a week and couple washes later.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

When I lived out in AZ it didn't take long for me to stay away from the Jumping Cholla!

Crooked Isl


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Finally picked up my aftermarket thru axle so I can hook up the trailer. 









Paved path is still fun on a fattie. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Good on ya!
Love the shot of the kid/trailer.
I'm going for the same thing, only for the dogs. 

Nurse Ben could never push those tires on pavement like that with his emaciated little chicken legs.


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

Fatbike is my kid hauler also


----------



## cr3anmachin3 (Feb 24, 2015)

rockin' the Ulster Way in Northern Ireland on my F5 with our pup Maddie keepin' the wolves at bay.


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

I love snow crust 








This poor guy went to eat some fish that local hunters offer them, it got lead for the desert  It's a pine marten.


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

Rode to work today and made the mistake of climbing this hill hungover...


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

What hill?!? Did you split the tree in half? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguy208 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Tim the Fat Bastard (Mar 17, 2016)

Some Fat Bike fun at Fish Creek Provincial Park Calgary, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

Changed "summer" tires back, those 4.8" Lous look skinny.. 

Grey bridge is in Finland, blue in Sweden. :crazy:


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Slow going today*

Deep and wet today. Still coming down


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

beerisgood1 said:


> Deep and wet today. Still coming down


Where was this at? I'm in north Denver (Thornton), and it's been snowing all day, but just heavy, wet, concrete, slop. If it's semi-powdery in the hills I'll get out tomorrow morning and get me some.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Having fun on my new toy around town Port St. Joe, Fl


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

a quick Morin blast round my local track

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

kiwimtbr said:


> View attachment 1064393
> a quick Morning blast round my local track
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Spring Creek. Between Heeney and Kremmling


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

One of my not favorite snow rides. Brutal winds and heavy deep snow.

Spring Snow Riding by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Had some good saddle time on the fat bike this weekend. Spent Saturday morning exploring the gravel pits near my house, followed by a 16 mile road ride to a brewery down town and a nice 9 mile ride to get ice cream today. Hoping to take it out on single track for the first time tomorrow.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Last bit of winter.*

Went a bit out of my way for my commute today. Climbed through spring thaw conditions to the snow, it was weird descending at sub 30 degrees into 45 degree spring weather and people mowing lawns in town...

Stopping for a quick bite to eat an hour and a half into the ride.








Everything behind the CLOSED sign was perfect crust...








I wanted to linger for a bit. But, unfortunately, it was time to turn around and get into work!


----------



## EmberSoul (Mar 10, 2012)

*Storm Mountain Fat Ride*

Storm Mountain near Rapid City, SD. Great place to ride all year long!


----------



## ray.a1971 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spring-time in North Texas with my Framed Carbon Wolftrax*


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry if I missed it in this thread, what bike is this? Thanks


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

grubetown said:


> Sorry if I missed it in this thread, what bike is this? Thanks


If your asking about mine, its a 616 fabrication. Locally made (to me) in Grand Rapids, MI. They make some stellar bikes.


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

kyle_vk said:


> If your asking about mine, its a 616 fabrication. Locally made (to me) in Grand Rapids, MI. They make some stellar bikes.


Thanks, every time I see the newer one with the swoop stays posted I get a little jealous. Looks great!


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

evening cruise along the canal


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Allegheny National Forest*








Beautiful evening for a ride.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

River Creek WMA




























Nice Water Moccasin.


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

B+ bikepacking mode










Bluto 120mm
WTB Trail Boss 3.0
DT Swiss XM551
DT Swiss Big Ride 350
SON 28 15 150

SHREDS!


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Tunalic said:


> Having fun on my new toy around town Port St. Joe, Fl


You have an addiction. I approve!


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice ride with my wife & her new ride


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^ what are your thoughts on the carbon wheelset?


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Only had them for a couple weeks. Im liking them! Bike feels faster and peppier. Hubs are smooth and quiter. Tires seat on the bead now easily

Trying to get the tubeless set up dialed in.


----------



## MrBanana (Mar 27, 2016)

My Ice Cream Truck down here in New Zealand (Wellington)


----------



## jcollinsia (Jul 26, 2011)

Took the Farley for a cruise through the bluebells


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

fully loaded now and on its way to Arizona. deep sadness until were reunited...


----------



## flu (Mar 20, 2016)

Wayne National Forest SE Ohio


----------



## bbender785 (Sep 14, 2015)

kyle_vk said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Merrell!

Ken-O-Sha in Grand Rapids at lunch today:


----------



## ollllo (Nov 11, 2005)

Short afternoon ride with my boy and two of his pals...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

bbender785 said:


> Merrell!
> 
> Ken-O-Sha in Grand Rapids at lunch today:


You betcha! Dropped the chain 3 times but still had a blast. The grip on these fatbikes are great, but it definitely takes a little more strength on the climbs (she's no light weight and its 1x9). I'm going to have to go stroll through ken o sha sometime, how is it?


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

Local dry creek bed


----------



## bbender785 (Sep 14, 2015)

kyle_vk said:


> ..I'm going to have to go stroll through ken o sha sometime, how is it?


good for a 45 minute round trip from work via bike for a quick ride during lunch... not really worth driving to honestly.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Found this nice Asian float. Big sucker tied to bars!


----------



## ShreddinFatt53 (Dec 3, 2014)

That's kinda cool. Where was it located?


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

ShreddinFatt53 said:


> That's kinda cool. Where was it located?


Off Long Beach, Washington. 489 mm in diameter. April tends to be a month with westerly winds locally known as "glass ball winds". Now they are plastic.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

I finally finished the build on my Surly Ice Cream Truck. It was the build I always wanted to do but with some parts that I couldn't afford or get before when I built my other fatbikes. I did finally go a set of clownshoes and the Maxxis Minion tyres, add a few other details like Shimano 1x11, raceface crinch and a Lefty fork and you have my Tumbler...


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Stopped in st Regis Montana on the way home from work yesterday.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Water was finally down low enough to get beyond the gravel pits to the river. Now I just need to get a hand saw to clear some fallen branches and I could have a nice secluded 3 mile river ride.










This water crossing was a little deeper than I expected, lead to some cold feet for the rest of the ride!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Took the wifes new bike for a spin. Awesome spring day!


----------



## MrBanana (Mar 27, 2016)

This thread needs more Ice Cream Trucks


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Great ride yesterday! Storming all around made for stunning views


----------



## flu (Mar 20, 2016)

Wayne National Forest SE Ohio.


----------



## ADK SKIER (Feb 3, 2016)

flu said:


> Wayne National Forest SE Ohio.
> 
> View attachment 1067817


bigfoot country...:skep:


----------



## Stilltime (Sep 7, 2015)

Finished up a few mods - weight is down to 27.6lbs. Time to tear it up tomorrow!! Can't wait to try out a tubeless setup with the DT Swiss wheelset and new brakes.


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Kinzua Overlook Allegheny National Forest*


----------



## Stilltime (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Surly Ice Cream Truck at Moraine State Park, PA


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

GB ice cream truck at Kalix, Sweden... with my Salsa. 










Without ICT:


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Awesome ride last sunday with my wife and her new alaskan alloy. She hasnt rode a bike in forever and liking it so much we did a 4 hr 14 mile ride! Stoked!


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

Just got this yesterday!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## mschafer (Jun 21, 2015)

*The other day out East of Long Island...*

Some body got lost...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

approx 3kms and 200hm until we could ride.....


----------



## flu (Mar 20, 2016)

Wayne National Forest


----------



## jjokila (Sep 26, 2007)

Spring is here in Finland too.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

cmg71 said:


> approx 3kms and 200hm until we could ride.....
> 
> View attachment 1068609


People in shorts - snow everywhere. I am impressed.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

I love this bike. I haven't ridden these ATV trails for close to 20 years on a bicycle. Back in the day on rigid bikes with 26x1.95" tires, it was terrible. Loose sand, deep muddy ruts, exposed roots and rocks... Now with 4" tires and 100mm of plushness up front, it's actually enjoyable!


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

Took my Alaskan out for a spin with my group. Muddy and wet, exactly what it was made for! Surprised I rode pretty fast and always kept up with their 29ers :thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Engineer, you didn't have to work as hard as they did!

Your bike sure looks nice!


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Engineer, you didn't have to work as hard as they did!
> 
> Your bike sure looks nice!


Yup! They kept losing traction all the time, specially going uphills lol. I'm running at 6 psi, never lost traction and I was as fast as them. We all clocked in at 26 MPH on a downhill, loved it.

Thanks bro!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Old Wawayanda Rd. singletrack.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Engineer90 said:


> Yup! They kept losing traction all the time, specially going uphills lol. I'm running at 6 psi, never lost traction and I was as fast as them. We all clocked in at 26 MPH on a downhill, loved it.
> 
> Thanks bro!


You're welcome Dood! 6 psi is a very comfortable pressure for me too without being too slow on the trail. 
Got my new RSD b+ last week and oh boy, what a fun bike. the 3.0's are just as sweet as my 907 with 4.8" marshmallows.

Enjoy the fAt!

Nice trail, Kaleidopete! Looks like a great ride in that pic.


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

Evening ride at Haparanda, Sweden. Still some snow left, and it was pretty wet..


----------



## redline316 (Jul 29, 2012)

G'day thought i'd post a pic of my first fat bike a norco sasqautch all the way from Australia had it for 3 weeks now and wow unbelievable amount of fun on this thing. So far i've added a dropper post to it and swapped out the saddle, might swap the tyres out to maxxis fbf /fbr once the jumbo jims wear out, still working out air pressures currently running 9psi rear 7psi front. But all in all very happy with this beast.


----------



## Rat66 (May 6, 2016)

redline316 said:


> G'day thought i'd post a pic of my first fat bike a norco sasqautch all the way from Australia had it for 3 weeks now and wow unbelievable amount of fun on this thing. So far i've added a dropper post to it and swapped out the saddle, might swap the tyres out to maxxis fbf /fbr once the jumbo jims wear out, still working out air pressures currently running 9psi rear 7psi front. But all in all very happy with this beast.


Sweet looking ride love the top tube angle on these. 
I am looking at getting a FB very soon. Its down to two bikes the same as yours or the Dude 8.0 full rigid.

The things I like about the Sasquatch are the top tube angle, single chain ring & short wheel base.

How tall are you and what size did you get ?
Has the frame got a cable outlet for the dropper seat post ?

thx


----------



## locoyokel (Mar 9, 2008)

(Sourdough trail near Nederland, Colorado, about 9800' aka 3000m)


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

locoyokel said:


> View attachment 1068946
> 
> 
> (Sourdough trail near Nederland, Colorado, about 9800' aka 3000m)


I love Sourdough. One of my all time favorite trails.


----------



## redline316 (Jul 29, 2012)

Rat66 said:


> Sweet looking ride love the top tube angle on these.
> I am looking at getting a FB very soon. Its down to two bikes the same as yours or the Dude 8.0 full rigid.
> 
> The things I like about the Sasquatch are the top tube angle, single chain ring & short wheel base.
> ...


Hi i'm 168cm tall it's a small, yeah there's a cable outlet on the bottom of the seat tube to run the dropper internally.


----------



## op71 (Nov 3, 2015)

Weekend ride around Kinshasa, DRC. We had a big rain storm on Saturday so the puddles were everywhere to enjoy. Grabbed this from my GoPro.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

*Sunset ride on Mother's Day!*















Loving the Bucksaw!!


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)

jeffw-13 said:


> Surly Ice Cream Truck at Moraine State Park, PA


:thumbsup:


----------



## garysol1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Some Southwest Michigan fun....


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

Hossa, Finland


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

vmk said:


> Hossa, Finland


Holy crap that would be a strong frame if it really was holding up that weight!


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

Actually I was just testing how much weight my home made carbon fiber saddle can take


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been enjoying riding my fattie when riding with my 10 year old son. This was from a cookie stop. The light was fantastic.


----------



## locoyokel (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

LOL, Finland


----------



## scot_douglas (May 8, 2010)

^^^^ :ihih: ^^^^

That is awesome. Need some of those on our local trails.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

*After work last nite*


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

vmk said:


> LOL, Finland


for those that don't know.
Familiar After Nine condoms are latex, direct and lubricated condoms. Condoms are individually wrapped.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

kaleidopete said:


> for those that don't know.
> Familiar After Nine condoms are latex, direct and lubricated condoms. Condoms are individually wrapped.


Fatbikes provide enough cushion for the pushin' that I can usually ride without protection.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

kaleidopete said:


> for those that don't know.
> Familiar After Nine condoms are latex, direct and lubricated condoms. Condoms are individually wrapped.


But I'm not sure where to put them on my bike? Do I put one on each leg of my Bluto so I'm protected when I fork around?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

vmk said:


> LOL, Finland


Presumably they're to pull over your derailleur to keep the mud off...


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Green Swamp WMA

Run up on my 1st rattler!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Crossing the Appellation Trail, not riding it.


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Pit stop


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

Had a great ride with my wife! (my fattie is at 5 psi and hit about 25 mph!)


----------



## Wig (Aug 24, 2014)

Southern Arizona, Oro Valley (Just north of Tucson) - Como Loop. Had my low rolling resistance summer tires on (D5 up to 9psi)


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Test fitted the fat bike on the 70 today and couldn't get it to work on my Rocky Mount tray.

For now I swapped my Kuit tray and it worked but it's a bulky tray in the car.

So I will be modifying the tray and hoping I can get the Rocky Mount tray to work.










Marty-MJ


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Back to the Swamp and more critters!





































The wild hogs were too fast for me. I've never seen so much rooting. It looked like a tracter harrowed up that section of the trail.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Just set up the Pugsley with 29+ wheels!

Why buy an ECR when you can have two bikes for the price of one and a half?


----------



## Wig (Aug 24, 2014)

How do you have that mounted to the side of your car?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Wig said:


> How do you have that mounted to the side of your car?


I could be wrong, but l think he may have used the "photoshop mounting kit"


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

cmg71 said:


> I could be wrong, but l think he may have used the "photoshop mounting kit"


That's not photoshop, sorry.

Looks like he mounted the bike rail directly to the body of the car. Really cool mod. I see a lot of pickup truck drivers mounting those rails to the sides of their beds, but had never considered a custom mount onto a car. And if you're gonna mount to a car... that's the one to do it with.


----------



## Wig (Aug 24, 2014)

Just hard to believe a car that nice someone would be drilling holes in for a bike rack - awesome either way


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Allegheny National Forest*


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Sat morning pit stop


----------



## kevin476 (Mar 18, 2013)

Trying to post a pic but cant...


----------



## kevin476 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Great Alaska weekend*


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

nitrousjunky said:


> Sat morning pit stop


Zen, I like this.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Wig said:


> Just hard to believe a car that nice someone would be drilling holes in for a bike rack - awesome either way


But surely a car is merely a bike transportation device?


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

North Head overlook. About as high and west as you can get here at the Columbia River. A frequent evening jaunt 5 miles from home.

[=CONFIG]1071053[/ATTACH]


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## flu (Mar 20, 2016)

Lamping Homestead Trail
Wayne National Forest


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

kaleidopete said:


> Crossing the Appellation Trail, not riding it.


Are you in Worthington State Forest?

I go hiking there a lot, but it sucks they don't allow biking :madmax:, I would like to take my fattie on those downhill rock gardens they have on the blue trail.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice transporter.

SeaSucker?



Way2ManyBikes said:


> Test fitted the fat bike on the 70 today and couldn't get it to work on my Rocky Mount tray.
> 
> For now I swapped my Kuit tray and it worked but it's a bulky tray in the car.
> 
> ...


----------



## flu (Mar 20, 2016)

Ohio View Trail
Wayne National Forest


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

forest riding southern new mexico style...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Where the hell has hamsterspam been???

Nice place to pedal a fatty! Looks like a great ride took place.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

i went to the darkside and had 29+ wheels on the ICT...even managed to clean a techy climb yesterday!


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Went 29+ myself... I'm really enjoying the change. Still, I get "wheel lust" whenever I think about the fat tires. I think I'll end up going back before the snow hits. I need to buy another set of cogs so I can switch at will, without tools...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

hamsterspam said:


> i went to the darkside and had 29+ wheels on the ICT...even managed to clean a techy climb yesterday!





mdilthey said:


> Went 29+ myself... I'm really enjoying the change. Still, I get "wheel lust" whenever I think about the fat tires. I think I'll end up going back before the snow hits. I need to buy another set of cogs so I can switch at will, without tools...


I just couldn't bring my self to put the fatty on a diet...







This followed me home.

I like riding fat enough year round and found the RSD Sergeant to be a sweet riding bike and fiscal irresponsibility set in. Sarge is a fun bike with no pedal strike issue like my fatty has.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> I just couldn't bring my self to put the fatty on a diet...
> View attachment 1071383
> 
> This followed me home.
> ...


I have no problem with fat tires, but for touring, this really keeps me up at night. Did this on an overnighter where, luckily, I didn't really need to do a field-repair as I was already planning on keeping my GF company in her car the next day.










For my upcoming 30-day bike trek in Iceland, I am sticking with 29+ as it's a bit more familiar, uses a common tube, and rolls a little faster. I anticipate a good amount of dirt road and pavement in the route. Kelley will be on a Surly Ogre, so there's the added benefits of a common spare tube size and it'll be easier to map a route when our bikes are equally capable, traction-wise. If she had a fatbike, I'd be on fat tires, no question.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

@[email protected] 

Aaaannnndddd, you haven't gotten her hooked on da fat?!

My fatty has never had a puncture. Now I'm jinxed! :/
Unfortunately my fatty is low in the BB and kinda sux for continuous pedal strikes and the custom frame is 3k and Sarge was 2k out the door, sooo...


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> @[email protected]
> 
> Aaaannnndddd, you haven't gotten her hooked on da fat?!
> 
> ...


She's hooked. Now that I have a dropper, she slams the seat and rips around on the fatbike all the time.

I am thinking maybe I'll split the cost of a fatbike with her for Christmas this year.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

lol,my ICT was only 1089 out the door,the problems started when i added the bluto,turbine cinch,oval chainring,xt 11 speed,the 29+ wheelset complete and ready to go...
i had lots of pedal strike problems too,but ditching the 180mm crank and putting the 5 inch tires on pretty well solved that...

yeah,i went even more darkside and bought a straggler frame and built up a road bike from the spare parts bin,mind you i stuffed the fattest tires i could onto it,but it aint no fatty!
summer is here so time to slow down and get back to exploring,and nothing like that fat bike feeling of knowing you can ride almost anywhere...a little rain and the arroyo bottoms turn into fat bike super fun time...but of course its hot here,so slow and leisurely is the way to go...


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

In the Jungle!


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

Just came back from a nice ride with my wife


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

rode up some random arroyos on my way to* scenic spot to pose your bike state roadside marker...*


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

hamsterspam said:


> rode up some random arroyos on my way to* scenic spot to pose your bike state roadside marker...*
> View attachment 1071610
> View attachment 1071611
> View attachment 1071612


Hey ham, how do you like the Maxxis tires?


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

most of the time i really like them,but they arent the best tire for dry conditions i think,they like to cut loose randomly on climbs...but turn the bike downward and they are quite confidence inspiring which i suppose makes sense given they are a downhill tire...
but,aside from biffing the occasional climb,no complaints...they do an impressive job of fending off all the various forms of desert plants and rocks,pretty fast rolling overall,no noticeable self steer,already have about 800 miles on them and they dont even look slightly worn yet,they have held pressure and sealant quite impressively,last week i ran through a patch of goatheads and had to pull about 100 out of the tires but not one of them managed to puncture the tires...


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

hamsterspam said:


> most of the time i really like them,but they arent the best tire for dry conditions i think,they like to cut loose randomly on climbs...but turn the bike downward and they are quite confidence inspiring which i suppose makes sense given they are a downhill tire...
> but,aside from biffing the occasional climb,no complaints...they do an impressive job of fending off all the various forms of desert plants and rocks,pretty fast rolling overall,no noticeable self steer,already have about 800 miles on them and they dont even look slightly worn yet,they have held pressure and sealant quite impressively,last week i ran through a patch of goatheads and had to pull about 100 out of the tires but not one of them managed to puncture the tires...


Thanks! Found my next fat tire!


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Snow Melting Fast*

In Summit County


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

*Driveway shot*


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Now......to try this new bridge!


----------



## Rat66 (May 6, 2016)

kaleidopete said:


> Now......to try this new bridge!


WOW how did you slice your finger ? Looks mean.
How did it heal got a pic.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

That was a stupid table saw mistake, running my hand into the blade.
All healed now.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

kaleidopete said:


> That was a stupid table saw mistake, running my hand into the blade.
> All healed now.


Arby's: we have the meats.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Gettin close to exiting the Swamp.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ice-bike (Oct 22, 2015)

Icebreaker bike


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Farley 5...


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Brooks Cambium C17 carved...


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Waterloo trail feature


----------



## drtoro (Nov 1, 2008)

Beer run.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

jpaa said:


> Brooks Cambium C17 carved...


I love how the RF bar eye is all like...Oh..Oh..hey..you're kinda pretty, I, uh, like that, I mean, what you got goin on there, ya' know.. you got something yummy... uh huh,
mmmmmmmmm....


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

Walgreese!










Might need some adjustments.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, also not sure if fat, not that there's anything wrong with that. I also find the orientation of the brand sticker on the downtube odd.

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-disc...ures-incorrectly-installed-forks-1003781.html

It's new.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

jpaa said:


> Brooks Cambium C17 carved...


Nice, but that tire looks tight in there!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Julius*

\Fat Bike appropriate cat!









Mole


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks just like my fatass cat. He just fits between the dropouts of a 190.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

jpaa said:


> Brooks Cambium C17 carved...


How do you like it?


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> \Fat Bike appropriate cat!
> 
> View attachment 1072938
> 
> ...


How's the cats traction in the softer snow? Do you air it down?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

EBG 18T said:


> How's the cats traction in the softer snow? Do you air it down?


No snow here, we live in Phoenix, AZ. and personally I don't prefer to be any where near him when he air's down.
Mole


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

MRMOLE said:


> \Fat Bike appropriate cat!
> 
> View attachment 1072938
> 
> ...


What Ti frame is that? More pics pls

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Bunyan said:


> What Ti frame is that? More pics pls
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


2015 Mukluk - Mole


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

Lars_D said:


> How do you like it?


not jpaa, but i have about 5k on one and its probably the comfiest saddle ive planted my ass on. it rivals the comfort of my well aged leather b15 with more than 10k on it

only difference is that it required no break-in period which was dope


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

a good little fat bike ride today,a bit of everything,singletrack,jeep roads,some random arroyo exploring with the obligatory carry when the arroyo suddenly pinched shut and and there was no way out...funny how fat bikes can go from a magic carpet that will take you anywhere to a 37lb anchor trying to drag you down!
it aint a good desert ride unless you come home bleeding!

so,blood,sweat,some sailor like cursing,a heaping helping of sandy nonsense and every size rock you can think of....and krispy kremes!


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Spent some extra time rooting around the local fishing hole

















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^Who made that fatty? Steel frame, no offset?


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

dbhammercycle said:


> ^Who made that fatty? Steel frame, no offset?


Correct. 
It's a 616 fabrications frame (model is Muenzie, though the new ones are different). Made in my hometown of Grand Rapids, MI. They make some killer frames.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

The Moonlander @ Lookout Lake Wawayanda, NJ


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

North Head lighthouse.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jseis said:


> North Head lighthouse.


Awesome view Jseis. Looks like a fun place for a fat ride! Love those blue rims, they show nicely with the bike.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Lars_D said:


> How do you like it?


It's great and super cool looking vintage peace of art! Wide enough to have a support for wider sitting position in the fatbike. I have a warning though - it's hard as a rock! Shorts with padding are needed and then it's perfect.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> \Fat Bike appropriate cat!
> 
> View attachment 1072938
> 
> ...


Jinx's fat ass along with the tube worm... Jinx no longer fits through a 190 dropout...








Lardass...


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

*Southpark, CO*

We are fortunate enough to own some property in Southpark, CO where we have an awesome little getaway. From our lot I can take a dirt road for about 1.2 miles to gain access to National Forest land and about 700 miles of multi-use trails. Today I rode one of my favorite flowey loops, about 12 miles. Beautiful day.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

You bastard, you killed Kenny!

Mitt, that looks like some ground to cover via really fat tires! Just get flying along that dirt and wait till the snow flies!


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Awesome view Jseis. Looks like a fun place for a fat ride! Love those blue rims, they show nicely with the bike.


👍🏻 I must confess...the S.O. picked the bike out for me based on the rims! I'm blessed with 28 miles of beach and enough logging roads to tear your lungs out. Nice weather helps and been gorgeous here.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jseis,

Thanks for sharing the pix. It's awesome to have a look at the places folks are riding.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice morning ride:


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

First my son and now my daughter have grown into my pug.









This is the Pacific Ocean at Cape Disappointment at the mouth of the Columbia River.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

I thought I lost this in a hard drive crash. Kids'll be in grades 6 & 10 in fall.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

Out in front of Tillman Hall, Clemson SC. Riding around campus with my best buddy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Whiskey, ya need a mini-fat for the munchkin!


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Took the Wednesday to Cuyuna and had a blast. This is the 6th bike I've taken there, 4th Fatbike. Set 5 Strava PRs and wasn't even trying. This thing rips!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My wife and I decided to ride an old logging road today and we had a great time.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

You're making me jealous Jagi.

Keep it up!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

7 Mile climb to the top of the mountain. Then 7 miles of sweetness in the way back down. Zero people on the trail.









The peak in the background I rode last year, was a tough climb.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

City park driving - in pic is my friend's bike...


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

*Marshal Mesa*

Morning ride just outside of Boulder, CO this morning.


----------



## zozzo69 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Salamandre Bicycle - France*


----------



## roverpig (Mar 22, 2016)

*Surly ICT: Glenfiddich Estate, Scotland*


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

This past Memorial Day weekend in Bear Brook NH with the wife:














Moose Brook NH in the White Mountains:


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

Took the family out to Ellicottville, NY this weekend and rode up to one of the Lodges at Holiday Valley.


----------



## Geocycleshtr (Jan 25, 2016)

First time up Sardine with the fatty, didn't take as long as I thought.













One of the bike and one 180 deg. looking back at snowbasin


----------



## rentalrider (Apr 23, 2016)

Built a quick stand for the herd.


----------



## rentalrider (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry upside down. Won't let me delete. I'm better at bikes than computers 🙃


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

Over the long weekend my wife and went up to McCarthy Alaska and the old Kennecott mine cool place to ride around.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

rentalrider said:


> Sorry upside down. Won't let me delete. I'm better at bikes than computers 🙃


You should have just said you found a way to utilize wasted ceiling space.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy to be back on my beaches!


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Early morning poto by blind lake


----------



## Phat Cactus (May 6, 2016)

Morning, ferns, Pugs, happiness...


----------



## HanJuh (Jul 27, 2015)

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

*Hall Ranch, Lyons, CO*

Awesome ride up at Hall Ranch today. I'd forgotten how tough the infamous "rock garden" can be. It definitely kicked my a$$. Plenty of walking, but still an awesome ride on an amazing day.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

With my friends..


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

jpaa said:


> With my friends..


Clan of Trekies.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*Ohio beaches...*


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

who leaves a 3" rusty nail on a track?


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

cmg71 said:


> who leaves a 3" rusty nail on a track?
> 
> View attachment 1074611


Someone at Fort Custer in Battle Creek Mi did this winter at a fat bike race I was in and I was the lucky one who picked it up. Went clear thru my nextie carbon rim. Spike looked like it was hundred years old and somehow I picked it up..............


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Allegheny National Forest*


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> who leaves a 3" rusty nail on a track?


Pic of the culprit

















but the day just got better and better


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> Pic of the culprit
> 
> View attachment 1074653
> 
> ...


Bike gets a BandAid!

That sux tho'.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

North Head Lighthouse 








North Head Lighthouse Keepers residence (Available for vacation rental from WA State Parks). Token fatbike.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Normal after work ride today. Dusted some dude on a carbon FS bike on a rocky, technical descent which was nice.


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

It's all about rolling resistance


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

jpa102 said:


> View attachment 1074632


Nice dude! I wanna go to Allegheny, I'm from NJ so I'm not too familiar. Is there a particular parking lot I should go to or something?


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Allegheny National Forest*

There are a lot of good rides in the ANF. The picture was on a snowmobile trail that we ride from Chapman State Park. You can also catch the Rocky Gap ATV Trail from there.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

vmk said:


> It's all about rolling resistance


That looks like hard work.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

After a week of 100 temps storms are back keeping it nice and cool


----------



## Phat Cactus (May 6, 2016)

Pugs @ Swatara State Park - Pennsylvania


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*Big Fat CO Sunset*


----------



## FireinMTB (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in love with my new bike:


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

*Little St. George Island*


----------



## pOrk (Jan 16, 2015)

"big" day on the 'grease. 15 miles and ~2400ft. I think it may be time for a Bluto.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I love the Tuna Boat!!

pOrk, that's a sweet Salsa! Looks like someone's been having fun with it...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

been wet for a while here....


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

A lot of guys poo-poo the Bluto but I'm soooo glad I put one on my Farley 6. It may not be the best fork in the world, but it beats rigid all to h#ll when riding on big roots, rocks and ruts!
I'm still thinking about a full sus fatty or 27+ bike. We don't get a lot of snow here.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*Happy Fathers Day!!!*


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Gearing up for the STP (Seattle to Portland back to back centuries) and decided my fat needed a..."trunk".


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jseis said:


> Gearing up for the STP (Seattle to Portland back to back centuries) and decided my fat needed a..."trunk".
> 
> View attachment 1077294


Lookin like a beer truck in the making!


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Lookin like a beer truck in the making!


.

It's the only way to get those roadies to slow down!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

They're not worthy!


----------



## kevin476 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Resurrection Pass Cooper landing to Hope Alaska*


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Colorado Trail. First pic is at Gudys Rest near Durango, 2nd is at Kennebec pass!

Big day of climbing on the Fatty!


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Good Times*

Joe and his first fatbike ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)




----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)




----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Today


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

nuff said


----------



## Lab Rat (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## ttakata73 (Feb 9, 2012)

I think Fat Tire needs a new logo.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ttakata73 said:


> I think Fat Tire needs a new logo.


A revision is overdue. We need to start a poll on which fatbike will be featured on the new label and forward the results to the brewer...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> A revision is overdue. We need to start a poll on which fatbike will be featured on the new label and forward the results to the brewer...


Need a fatter bottle too. It's all about volume after all.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

5.6 pint


----------



## PhdPepper (Jun 7, 2016)

It's almost July but quite boggy in the central German 'highlands' - glad I have a fattie!
Unfortunately, when I was trying to take this picture, the mosquito swarms were thick and I hadn't put on any repellant, so I had to make my getaway fast.


----------



## ollllo (Nov 11, 2005)

Out with two of my boys for a short afternoon geocaching expedition.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5773590a7a2fe/IMG_20160629_061721472-ANIMATION.gif


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

ollllo said:


> Out with two of my boys for a short afternoon geocaching expedition.
> View attachment 1079114


Not to be nitpicking but helmets????


----------



## ttakata73 (Feb 9, 2012)

Muddiest ride ever for me at the Thai Army base in Bangkok.
My Mongoose is supposed to have gumwall tires.
We rolled around on clay tires for an hour before calling it quits.


----------



## winb (Jun 30, 2016)

New bike. White 3 pro with plastidip on frame (Forgot to read first post, sorry)
[imgw]https://i.imgur.com/P0VcIKl.jpg[/imgw]


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

vmk said:


> It's all about rolling resistance


I am hoping you'll be back to this thread to post a clear picture of that bike! :thumbsup:
What's that paint job look like up close?

-F


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Disclaimer: I was on my FS 29". But since my brother was riding his Maxx Huadarax FS fat bike... 3h of great single track. (I like the blurry iPhone pic)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like a good time, Lewis...


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Minn 3.0 in the shop as Pat noodles out shifting issue. Nearly 2000 miles of beach riding and the BB bearings gone (about 1400 miles on the BB as the cartridge went quick). Rear D, chain, front cogs, cables, cassette getting replaced. Water getting into BB and probably through chainstay brace or vent holes. Quando hubs perfect. Go figure.

I'm rethinking the "gentle rinse" after every ride. Sponge bath maybe.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jseis, I'll be filling the vent holes with silicone to prevent water from gittin in there before the Mayor goes into service. No need to keep the vent holes at this point.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> Jseis, I'll be filling the vent holes with silicone to prevent water from gittin in there before the Mayor goes into service. No need to keep the vent holes at this point.


I'd be enlarging them if water retention is a problem. Before sealed bearings that was how we made sure our BBs lasted in the old days. That and plenty lubrication of course.

However there is a better way now. Use a fender/mudguard and do not clean your bike with running water anywhere near a bearing.

BBs are also really vulnerable to spray from the back and front wheels.

The BB on my Pugsley is an ISIS, not notorious for long life in adverse conditions, but the bike has always had big fenders/mudguards so very little spray gets on it. Without them a BB lives a life of being subject to a high pressure spray and some is bound to get past the seals. My BB is 5 years old.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the input.

These are the normal guards and mostly designed to keep sand off BB & drive train. I may have cooked my goose with the back guard as it directs crap straight down and towards the chain stay brace  The fenders I've tried don't go that low but plugging those holes is an effective solution.

After studying the various frame holes I suspect the chain stay brace is where the water/sand get in and ends up in the BB. Never even occurred to me (duh!) that was going to be the source. I blocked off the holes on the back stay brace but spaced off the lower. I don't plough through streams/sloughs but wet beach sand throws water and sand and grit/etc.

One novel solution would be to block off all the tube openings to the BB, then put a zerk in the BB shell and fill with grease.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

WMBA fat tire festival


----------



## Koh1n (Jan 16, 2016)

Levaneva, Finland


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tunalic said:


>


Wait a minute, that's not the Tuna boat!?!?!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Wait a minute, that's not the Tuna boat!?!?!


No, that is a Apalachicola Bay oyster boat. Some how it wound up on the wrong side of the isle! My kind of tuna boat is like what that have on the show "Wicked Tuna".


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Your boat is purdy kewl! Classic...


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Your boat is purdy kewl! Classic...


Well, I see you done got you a nice frame! I've always admired them Mayors.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tunalic said:


> Well, I see you done got you a nice frame! I've always admired them Mayors.


Thanks, Tuna.
Yep! Loads of tire space in the frame and fork. The BB is much higher than my 907 so it should be a great offroad ride. Looking forward to the crankset to arrive so I can give it the shakedown ride. Woulda been nice if my X9 would clear the really fat chain stay width but it's a no go. 
Parts will arrive Wednesday. Gives me a little time to lace up the front wheel and be good to go. What the hell became of Hauck Engineering??? Seems Steve disappeared on me. Was gonna use his 135 to 150 adapter kit and cut a corner but not happening, doh...
The Mayor is quite nicely done and reasonably priced to boot.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Thanks, Tuna.
> Yep! Loads of tire space in the frame and fork. The BB is much higher than my 907 so it should be a great offroad ride.
> Parts will arrive Wednesday. Gives me a little time to lace up the front wheel and be good to go.
> The Mayor is quite nicely done and reasonably priced to boot.


If I was to ever to go ti I think this frame would be it!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RSD offers the Mayor in Ti. The Sergeant is offered in stainless, Ti or aluminum. 
Just think, all those PBR cans in your recycle bin may just become bikes one day!


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

Morning ride in Fairfax County.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilSmrk (May 10, 2016)

Quiet ride in Hocking Hills Ohio


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

Fat camping in Hancock, md, trail system from camp ground hooks up with rail&trail/C&O.


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

About the paint job. It was one late night after a few brewski's that I finally did something about the original paint job that is just horrible, hated that neon green! OK, it was a bit of a shocker next morning to see the result (and the art work), but I still think it's better than what is was. The plan is to strip the rest of the paint in some stage and repaint it.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commuting to work


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

vmk said:


> About the paint job. It was one late night after a few brewski's that I finally did something about the original paint job that is just horrible, hated that neon green! OK, it was a bit of a shocker next morning to see the result (and the art work), but I still think it's better than what is was. The plan is to strip the rest of the paint in some stage and repaint it.


at least you dont need to worry about scratching it


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

Fatbike in the office? Great place to see it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

WhiskeyJr said:


> Fatbike in the office? Great place to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Official office fatbike found hiding in office, film at 11!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

cmg71 said:


> commuting to work
> 
> View attachment 1080422


Damn, jealous. That's an awesome commute, lucky!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

Morning commute, Finnish summer. +11celsius, grey and wet. Though riding with this bike is still always a pleasure.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*Storm Clouds Moving In*

I added a mid-fat to go along with my full fat. 
Took this shot last night as the storm clouds were moving in. 
By the time the storm ended there was baseball sized hail!
Luckily I didn't even get rained on before getting home.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Baseball sized hail?? That'll leave a mark!


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

those clouds are incredible


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Last week riding around Pocatello.


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*High on the Gore*

Just North of Elliott Ridge


----------



## petr8 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Hard to remember snow...*

...but know it'll be back soon enough.


----------



## Bonzodog690 (Jan 30, 2016)

*Yin & Yang*

Also know as a Specialized Fatboy & On One Whippet.


----------



## PhdPepper (Jun 7, 2016)

*Pipe Dreams*

Down the hill and under the road we go!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

vmk said:


> About the paint job. It was one late night after a few brewski's that I finally did something about the original paint job that is just horrible, hated that neon green! OK, it was a bit of a shocker next morning to see the result (and the art work), but I still think it's better than what is was. The plan is to strip the rest of the paint in some stage and repaint it.


So it's 2 layers of paint scratched through to white underneath? I think that looks really cool!
If you're just zooming by it probably looks like some professional engraving. 
Thanks!

-F


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

brilleaux said:


> Morning commute, Finnish summer. +11celsius, grey and wet. Though riding with this bike is still always a pleasure.
> 
> View attachment 1080780


I like the looks of this frame and would like more details.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

SJEVO said:


> I like the looks of this frame and would like more details.


I checked out his post history, it's a Pole Tiaga. Finnish company.

One cool thing is it fits the Vee 2XL.


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

schnee said:


> I checked out his post history, it's a Pole Tiaga. Finnish company.
> 
> One cool thing is it fits the Vee 2XL.


Thanks, I look at his profile but didn't think to check previous post.


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

SJEVO said:


> I like the looks of this frame and would like more details.


It's Finnish Pole Taiga prototype. It's an presale now. More info about company and bikes at https://www.polebicycles.com/?v=f0aa03aaca95

Menu>Bikes>Cross country

I'm in love this bike. It's really such an allrounder. Fast and agile on trails, unbelievable climber. Goes downhill as fast you can, or dare. 

Geometry on paper is something different as usual. When you ride this bike you will notice the benefits very soon.


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

brilleaux said:


> It's Finnish Pole Taiga prototype. It's an presale now. More info about company and bikes at https://www.polebicycles.com/?v=f0aa03aaca95
> 
> Menu>Bikes>Cross country
> 
> ...


Looks like it would be a good allrounder and fun, got any more pics of it, they don't have many on the website. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ttakata73 (Feb 9, 2012)

The scratched paint bike is cool.
Anyone interested might try some paint markers to do up complex patterns.
Using inspiration from gun engravings or tattoos would be cool.


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

SJEVO said:


> Looks like it would be a good allrounder and fun, got any more pics of it, they don't have many on the website. Thanks for the info.


Here's some photos of my today's morningride.


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

awesome, thanks


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

ttakata73 said:


> The scratched paint bike is cool.
> Anyone interested might try some paint markers to do up complex patterns.
> Using inspiration from gun engravings or tattoos would be cool.


Yes. Long gun receivers was the first thing to pop into my head when I saw that bike.








-F


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Engraved handlebars were popular in the UK in the 1950-60s.

Pic borrowed from Flickr

Dawes stem with fancy embossing of handlebar. by Tom, on Flickr

I used to fit them to my bikes. Thought it looked classy. 

Still got a set in the attic somewhere.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*Lake Michigan.*


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

Ready to go


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

With great patience, the Mayor is complete.
The ride quality is awesome. Jeeping is now a possibility with this bike. For those that are Q sensitive, this has a rather wide Q but the benefit of a sturdy frame that has some ground clearance far outweighs the Q. Very comfortable riding this bike and the wheelie being a prerequisite, the Mayor does em nicely. Super fun ride and very playful geometry. Very well designed frame and no build issues other than waiting on UPS to get done carrying my crankset on a tour of Colorado.

I'll introduce FatA$$.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Mmmmmmm


----------



## Läskimasa (Jul 8, 2015)

Swamp is not a problem:


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

vmk said:


>


Bike versus car?

My version.


----------



## jcollinsia (Jul 26, 2011)

Last weekends ride in Decorah, Iowa. Trek Farley 5 & Surly Wednesday.


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

More cars


----------



## PhdPepper (Jun 7, 2016)

now I'm going to have to find an old rust bucket, tow it to the woods, and pose for my pic.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Did a gnarly trail on my fat bike this week (my brother was riding my FS29" cause his bike is on maintenance). This feature was the easiest part of the trail!! Sorry for bad pics.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

LewisQC said:


> Did a gnarly trail on my fat bike this week (my brother was riding my FS29" cause his bike is on maintenance). This feature was the easiest part of the trail!! Sorry for bad pics...


Looks like fun.

I always tell people that if fatbikes had been invented earlier there would have been no need for wooden roads in the woods.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I heard Velo was spotted building ladder bridges in the woods...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> I heard Velo was spotted building ladder bridges in the woods...


Nah, not me. When I'm mountain biking, I avoid roads of all sorts including wooden ones. 

Actually, I'm a bit more rabid than that. The only time I do come across them is when I'm in an event, and often those things are features. So what I do is shoulder my bike and jog alongside for that part (even did it in the World 24 Hour Solos). Did I mention I really don't like wooden features on a trail? 

Trail park fun is a different thing though, and that jump looks great.


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

Here's "a wooden road" 4 u with a bit of challenge:









Or maybe this one?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

You're gonna need some legit floater tires to cross there...


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

*New Muk*

Virgin ride for my newly built Mukluk. Love it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Velobike said:


> Nah, not me. When I'm mountain biking, I avoid roads of all sorts including wooden ones.
> 
> Actually, I'm a bit more rabid than that. The only time I do come across them is when I'm in an event, and often those things are features. So what I do is shoulder my bike and jog alongside for that part (even did it in the World 24 Hour Solos). Did I mention I really don't like wooden features on a trail?
> 
> Trail park fun is a different thing though, and that jump looks great.


Only time I do ladders and such is when I take the 4X bike out to the bike park. I prefer natural in mountain biking as well as trials...

Nice ride B_aero!


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

I parked my truck, was walking to the bar and saw a cluster of Fatbikes at Isis Ice Cream.

I pulled out my phone to take a pick and blondie popped up, pissed like a hornet.

How are kids supposed to park their bikes if 3 Fats take up the entire bike rack?


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

dupe post


----------



## bikerjohnny (Mar 25, 2011)

Somewhere in the San Juan Mountains Colorado









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Yesterday's ride with my brother... 35km of fat pleasure. My bro on his Maxx FS fat and me on my Blackborow.

Many pics are from the Neilson, 10km signature trail of Vallée-Bras-du-Nord trail system. There's some flow and fast rolling sections, steep granite crawling, lots of bridge, rock garden, some fairly technical section as well. All this beside the roaring Neilson river. Really an amazing place to ride

Notice the first bridge at the top of waterfall
















































































Sorry for all those pics but it was such a nice ride!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Rode a section of the CDT near Butte yesterday. Great loop. Wish it was on fat tires.


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

Me on my new-to-me Framed Wolftrax carbon at Nehalem State Park in Oregon.
Learned quickly that even the slightest flinch of steering will cause an abrupt stop.....wifey-poo and the dog laughed uncontrollably when I discovered that little nuance 

Had the wife ride it on some nice single track in the LaPine, OR area and she loved it. Even said to me, "Don't you think this bike is a bit small for you anyway?" Hmmm....

Gave the bike a nice spray-down afterwards to rid it of as much sand as possible...thought to myself as I was riding on the beach, "hmmmm, sand + drivetrain might not be a great relationship"

Anyway, happy as a clam with it.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mike, ya need to go shoppin while she's agreeable.. Looks sweet, good!

You need a pump and play with the tire pressure for the sand. It makes all the difference in the world...
Dry lube for the chain. Oil based lubes attract sand so it's a :nono:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep, by the look of the pics you need less air in them tyres.
As for sand and drivetrain, you have the bike to use it l suspect, parts are replaceable. Just give it a damn good rinse down after the beach.

Opps sorry, and a pic 
Out with my daughter yesterday, here we sheltered from a hail storm that lasted about 10mins.
35kms, 560hm


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Back to my most favorite park, *St Joseph Peninsula State Park.*


----------



## justsellbrgs (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Mike E. said:


> Me on my new-to-me Framed Wolftrax carbon at Nehalem State Park in Oregon.
> Learned quickly that even the slightest flinch of steering will cause an abrupt stop.....wifey-poo and the dog laughed uncontrollably when I discovered that little nuance
> 
> Had the wife ride it on some nice single track in the LaPine, OR area and she loved it. Even said to me, "Don't you think this bike is a bit small for you anyway?" Hmmm....
> ...


Looks like fun, you need less pressure in the tires for sand riding. Sidewalls should be almost wrinkling.


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

Shark said:


> Looks like fun, you need less pressure in the tires for sand riding. Sidewalls should be almost wrinkling.


That's a good tip.....my first outing so I thought I'd try it as it was.

Had a great ride heading south on the beach but on the turn-around was met with the good 'ol headwind.....was a grind on the way back. 
Broke the monotony though with a few pushes up the dunes and bombing down again....one even led to a 20 foot log ride with a 2 foot drop at the end....a few resting kite-surfers gave me a thumbs up on that one


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mike E. said:


> That's a good tip.....my first outing so I thought I'd try it as it was.
> 
> Had a great ride heading south on the beach but on the turn-around was met with the good 'ol headwind.....was a grind on the way back.
> Broke the monotony though with a few pushes up the dunes and bombing down again....one even led to a 20 foot log ride with a 2 foot drop at the end....a few resting kite-surfers gave me a thumbs up on that one


You will be amazed at how well those tires will float on top of the sand when you air em down. If they wrinkle, that's ok. I have a few winters on my tires that stay soft all season long with no issues. In the summer the pump is handy for air ups after riding the sand.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Camping trip riding


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Among the Cardinal flowers in Wawayanda Park


----------



## Gebbetje (Oct 14, 2012)

This is my fatbike. I use her as my tractor to ride my little girl around and it's used as a fun bike to ride trails. The bike is a Rose The Tusker.
I live in The Netherlands right on the border with Germany.

Sorry for the quality of the pics...

Behind my house








This is in Bentheim, Germany








And this one is in Lutterzand, The Netherlands








This last one is from my local trail in Haaksbergen, The Netherlands. The handlebars dont fit thru the 'gates' on this trail....most dutch riders are not familiar with wide bars and they ride around with 550mm bars on plastic 29ers dressed up in lycra....


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

Maiden voyage of my neighbor's Iron Horse Porter

Beat it up the best I could, but nothing broke or shook loose:


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

Loving seeing all the places you all ride.

This is from today's wonderful ride. 
Rocky Point New York , the fern valley


----------



## Gebbetje (Oct 14, 2012)

New rubber


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Ghost bike!


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Gebbetje (Oct 14, 2012)

@brilleaux

Lol


----------



## Spamtron (Aug 3, 2016)

my latest build...


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Spamtron said:


> my latest build...


Hey that's pretty bada$$!


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Meanwhile in Finland.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Cruising around Pisgah last weekend


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

Outhouse with a view:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

On a bit if a journey, should finish with about 80kms today, will wait and see how l feel


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

80kms and 600 elevation metres covered with the missus and boy today, we'll take a hotel room, dinner and bed 









Tomorrow we ride home again, should be about 60kms


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Today was 62kms and another 600 elevation metres.

Having a break, and the fella was trying it out with the extra ~15kgs, he didnt like it as much anymore


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> Today was 62kms and another 600 elevation metres.
> 
> Having a break, and the fella was trying it out with the extra ~15kgs, he didnt like it as much anymore
> 
> View attachment 1086662


Dad, you're like a woman carrying a really big purse!!


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

*Theo*















Some from today at Theo Wirth. Great single track.


----------



## Spamtron (Aug 3, 2016)

bad andy said:


> Hey that's pretty bada$$!


thanks! Lots of fun, just hit woods horse trails in CT with it this morning and was lots of fun...


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

nitrousjunky said:


> Cruising around Pisgah last weekend


Love Pisgah riding!
What trails did you do?


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Hanks Pond Trail West in West Milford, NJ


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

kaleidopete said:


> Hanks Pond Trail West in West Milford, NJ


Tanks for the idea, I have to replace the BB so water crossings are fair game. Let's see how much lower it is since spring...to be continued


----------



## dhbiking2 (May 15, 2005)

*First ride.*

Pics today,






ride review tomorrow


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

me likey


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

The rust bucket collection continues. This one was running on wood gas when it was ditched in to the forest.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

dhbiking2 said:


> Pics today,
> View attachment 1087041
> ride review tomorrow


Whoa.

Need more pics. Build specs?


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

vmk said:


> The rust bucket collection continues. This one was running on wood gas when it was ditched in to the forest.
> View attachment 1087239


After the Apocalypse only fatbikes will remain. Rust in Pieces...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome red fenders Velo.


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Bflaker (Aug 2, 2016)

Just got my Mongoose Argus today. Brakes took a while to get dialed in, but it seems to stop decent now. Handlebars feel too far apart and far away from me though (5' 8") even on the Medium frame. That and the seat will be the first upgrades. Tires roll pretty easy, but they are extremely loud on pavement at speed. Might look into some street style fat tires too since I'll mainly be commuting to and from work. Save the Juggs for trail and snow.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally got out on a real (albeit short) beach ride. A nice 2 mile ride from a state park to a lighthouse. Camping really reaffirmed my love for the fatbike. Not only are they fun on the trail, but they cruise so well and take general off road adventuring in stride.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

dbhammercycle said:


> Whoa.
> 
> Need more pics. Build specs?


I agree. That's some serious suspension travel. *****in' full-squishy fatbike action!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Bflaker said:


> Just got my Mongoose Argus today.


I like the colours


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Shark said:


> Love Pisgah riding!
> What trails did you do?


Avery Creek Rd>Bennett> Avery Creek Rd>Clawhammer>Maxwell>Black

I do as well. Lucky to have been here all my life!


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

dhbiking2 said:


> View attachment 1087041


I'll chime in as well with a request for build details! Carbon HEDs, Wren, carbon LaMere full suspension!!?? That thing's a dream build.


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

Beyond the rust buckets:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

vmk said:


> Beyond the rust buckets:
> View attachment 1087418


Rusting early fat wheels


----------



## Jukahia (Jul 8, 2015)

15kg / 33 lbs as it sits now... with Ti spring & FatLab 120mm 2017 fork


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## socorider (Aug 4, 2016)

*Just got my 2017 Trek Farley 7*

My first fatty and so far I love it. I put on a 50mm stem and a carbon handlebar. I've also added a Thule RideAlong to take my kiddo with me. Had to modify the RideAlong to get a little more clearance off of the Barbegazi 4.8" tires.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

That thing is slick!


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

Spamtron said:


> thanks! Lots of fun, just hit woods horse trails in CT ...


i am just over the danbury border in NY. found an abandoned building the other day while crusing around some single track.


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bflaker said:


> Just got my Mongoose Argus today. Handlebars feel too far apart and far away from me though (5' 8") even on the Medium frame.


A shorter necked stem is probably in your future

PS: That's a great looking bike!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

This old truck still looks the same after being here for over 50 years I know of.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Pugsley, Iceland


----------



## rentalrider (Apr 23, 2016)

^^ That picture defines bike-packing to me. I'd blow that up and plaster it on my wall. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

rentalrider said:


> ^^ That picture defines bike-packing to me. I'd blow that up and plaster it on my wall. Thanks for sharing.


No problem dude, thanks for that! Happy it gets people stoked. Here's another close-up!


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Some more rusty equipment.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

1st day of Oregon bike trip. Alpine trail and tire Mt.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

a perfect day for a fat bike ride after a scorchingly hot summer


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Shark said:


> View attachment 1088123
> 
> 
> 1st day of Oregon bike trip. Alpine trail and tire Mt.


Love the fat lefty action.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Day 2 of bike trip, 2 trails, dead Mt. And mt fuji.

Out n backs with big climbs(6-7 miles climbing to top) then bomb down. Tired today and rear brake pads are down to metal backing plates.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

Top of momument mtn.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

ahhh, ........where's the monument?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

A day out in the mountains playing in mud, bogs, and fording rivers.

We need 8" tyres now.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

now thats a proper fat bike ride!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

hamsterspam said:


> now thats a proper fat bike ride!


I was out for 7 hours. The area is called Bog nam Biast, which I translate as the Beastly Bog 

A lot of the time was trying to find an alternative route to the mountain through recently cleared forest to get to the open ground. The problem being that the residue of clearing is a lot of stumps branches, and deep bog holes formed by the wheels of the machinery used. If I can find a way through, I can do this almost from my back door so there would be no riding on the road.

What I learned? Don't go that way. 

The photos make it look way in the background but actually it looms up from where I was.


----------



## vktgz (Aug 16, 2016)

my little tank


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

cmg71 said:


> ahhh, ........where's the monument?


i have always wondered why, it is called that.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

Velobike said:


> I was out for 7 hours. The area is called Bog nam Biast, which I translate as the Beastly Bog
> 
> A lot of the time was trying to find an alternative route to the mountain through recently cleared forest to get to the open ground. The problem being that the residue of clearing is a lot of stumps branches, and deep bog holes formed by the wheels of the machinery used. If I can find a way through, I can do this almost from my back door so there would be no riding on the road.
> 
> ...


it aint fat biking unless you occasional find yourself saying" well,that was a silly way to go"!


----------



## Spamtron (Aug 3, 2016)

TankD said:


> Some more rusty equipment.


Holy Crap, that is awesome!
reminds me of something...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

vktgz said:


> my little tank


"You can go anywhere in pure comfort, these fat tires absorb the road vibration and with a suspension fork and seatpost, this bike rides like a cloud on a sunny afternoon breeze."

"Does it come in bada$$ black? Oh, I want a bell too. Can you throw that in the deal? It doesn't have to be black, it could look like a baby blue pokie ball er whatever."

This is the most moto lookin fatty I've seen. I honestly think this would look just ridiculously sweet if it was painted to look like a refurbished WWII army motorcycle. Either that or perhaps Leonard Smalls "Lone Biker of the Apocalypse" moto from Raising Arizona with the baby shoes hanging from the bar. Erik Noren should do one, definitely.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Out at the weekend in the Trough of Bowland, Yorkshire, with my Nutrail praying I'd put the rimtape on properly during the Friday night tubeless conversion:winker:


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

JackWare said:


> Out at the weekend in the Trough of Bowland, Yorkshire, with my Nutrail praying I'd put the rimtape on properly during the Friday night tubeless conversion:winker:


What's with the zip ties thing on your fork - looks like you are going for a "Mad Max" style fat bike 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Haha
I had a Neoguard on my previous mtb and it really stops you eating the large amount of crud thrown forward by the tyre, but you're right, it's not going to win any prizes for looks


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

_Utahbikemike:There are a ton of people here that don't just drink the fatbike coolaid, they're snorting fatbike cocaine and shooting fatbike heroine while smoking the fatbike crack and say it's their only bike and fatbikes cure cancer. _


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

vmk said:


> Utahbikemike:There are a ton of people here that don't just drink the fatbike coolaid, they're snorting fatbike cocaine and shooting fatbike heroine while smoking the fatbike crack and say it's their only bike and fatbikes cure cancer.


_sniffs_ What's up?


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

I just think that Utahbikemike just about described our last ride. Yeah, I'm addicted alright to the fatbike drug and yes it does cure the cancer.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I know that fatbikes cure heart disease... :cornut:


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Beach riding in Iles-de-la-Madeleine. Miles and miles all alone


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Pumice mountain aka mammoth mountain


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

Cures the itch to bring dog thru traffic so we can ride trails


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

vmk said:


> I just think that Utahbikemike just about described our last ride. Yeah, I'm addicted alright to the fatbike drug and yes it does cure the cancer.
> 
> View attachment 1088975


Truth!!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

North Point Beach on Grand Island - Munising, MI
The beach is only ~3/4 mi., but it's 10 miles away from anything, including the ferry dock. The low attendance makes for a really nice beach.








-F


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## Tradition123 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Haste11 (Jul 5, 2014)

Optiflow said:


> by Optiflow, on Flickr


Very nice well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I was over for a holiday in Crete and couldn't believe it when I found a local bike shop with a fat bike for hire:


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

Had an awesome time in Nockamixon, PA with my wife!

UPGRADES: My fattie has new Guide RS brakes, XC handlebar, and shorter stem with only one spacer, love it. More aggressive cockpit, better cornering than my 29er and even faster. Love it!


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

Some company on the trail.


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

From my wife and I 's ride today at Eklunta lake with our dogs


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Went exploring today with a backpack full of fishing gear on the fatty. Ended up finding a "hiking" trail so I took that and got entirely lost following a river, added about 6 miles to my intended trip but it was great fun!

















































Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Kyle, nice adventure! Good times, indeed. Fatbiking is the best!


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

B_Aero said:


> View attachment 1090530
> 
> View attachment 1090532
> 
> ...


 Wow! Wasnt aware that the El Mariachi could take such a wide tire! What size do you have on the rear? Hows the clearance?


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

The bike is a Mukluk TI. Currently set up with the stock 4 inch tires.



abelfonseca said:


> Wow! Wasnt aware that the El Mariachi could take such a wide tire! What size do you have on the rear? Hows the clearance?


----------



## winb (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Bucksaw on the Sussex Bluffs*

Just before the rain blew in....


----------



## chopsmitty (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Today at Penwood State Park, Simsbury, CT:


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Forgot to post this one from a few weeks ago at Nickerson State Park, Cape Cod, MA (no filters nor adjustments)


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

There is a fattie in this pic


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Weil Am Rhein (I think), near the borders of France, Germany & Switzerland


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

This is from a recent trip to the northern part of Western Australia. We had a supported ride on parts of a dirt road known as the Gibb River Road. It's about 300 miles of dirt, with some terrible corrugations in parts, that runs between Kununurra and Derby. We rode around 150 miles in total, including side trips to various gorges and camping grounds. Many locations were spectacular.

This is stopping for a morning break and to lube the chain on my bucksaw. The other bikes are on On-One Fatty with a Lefty and a Pivot.

It's was very good to get away from the cold home in Canberra in southern Australia. 

Tim


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Wombat said:


> This is from a recent trip to the northern part of Western Australia....


I miss riding in Oz.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Cruising Lake Michigan beaches at sunset


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Went on another fishing excursion today around swan Creek marsh.


















































Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fat Monday with the Mayor on Hubbard Mesa.








Jeepin in the riverbeds on Hubbard Mesa. 








Several hours of sand riding and trail riding was in order today. Some of the climbs I expected the rear tire to break loose, but no slippage in the least. Jumbo Jim's were the life of the party, indeed.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Ride at Lake McConaughy, Nebraska


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

While there are no fat bikes present, they weren't far away, attached to the rack on the car.

The first picture shows one of the gorges in Karajini National Park, in northern Western Australia. Most of these are quite deep. During the dry season (now) you can walk along their bases with various multi hour walks.

The second picture shows a crocodile trap in Australia's Northern Territory. It can take crocs up to 4.5 metres long (15 feet). According to a ranger a crocodile has been stealing the bait, and to do that it would have to be more than 5 metres in length!

Tim


----------



## tizdaz (Feb 7, 2015)

Heres my Felt DD10, few hop ups including Chain which is now a KMC X11, Nukeporoof Pedals, Orange rim tape, Also just fitted some Nukeproof Carbon Warhead Riser bars:










































next on shopping list is a dropper post


----------



## tizdaz (Feb 7, 2015)

dbhammercycle said:


> Whoa.
> 
> Need more pics. Build specs?


LaMere Cycles Custom Carbon Bicycles


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Fat Shadows*









Fountain Hills, AZ


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Pugs on the beach.
Doing a bit of beach riding and then some rock scrambling round the coast. Making the most of the late summer  Roll on winter.

Jamie

DSCN2808 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

*Semi fat*

Exploring Murphy Hanrahan yesterday for the first time. Finding that Minnesota has some amazing single track; Theo, Lebanon Hills and Murphy so far....

Mukluk with her new baby blue shoes.


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

Enduro weekend. Was a blast! Now my body says i've been hitted by a train.


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

B_Aero said:


> Exploring Murphy Hanrahan yesterday for the first time. Finding that Minnesota has some amazing single track; Theo, Lebanon Hills and Murphy so far....
> 
> Mukluk with her new baby blue shoes.
> 
> ...


And you haven't even hit the good stuff yet here in MN. We have plenty to offer for just an hour or so drive from the Twin Cities and in town.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

majack said:


> And you haven't even hit the good stuff yet here in MN. We have plenty to offer for just an hour or so drive from the Twin Cities and in town.


Elaborate please. I'm always interested to hear what someone else thinks is the best. Especially when I'm itching to ride somewhere other than what's just outside my neighborhood, that being the Luce line trail where I enjoy the horse trails. That said, I need to expand the range and as my son is getting older it may be more possible.


----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

dbhammercycle said:


> Elaborate please. I'm always interested to hear what someone else thinks is the best. Especially when I'm itching to ride somewhere other than what's just outside my neighborhood, that being the Luce line trail where I enjoy the horse trails. That said, I need to expand the range and as my son is getting older it may be more possible.


PM sent as I don't mean to hijack this thread about trails in MN.


----------



## digibud (Sep 21, 2009)

*Fatback Corvus*

My corvus is now sporting my new 27.5" wheels and tires. I just built them using Stans Flow MK3 rims and Fatback hubs with Mountain King 2.4 tires. It worked out prefectly. I put a 26 tooth on to replace my previous 30tooth which gave me the same low end I had on my mtn bike triple and I need it in Denali. The frame back came off my old Pugsley and it fits OK with some added velcro. The rear bag is a Revelate bag. The water bottle holder on the bottom of the downtube is a great thing to have. I ran the tires just under 20lb.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*It's good to be FAT !*

Great day on the Bluffs...


----------



## HanJuh (Jul 27, 2015)

Can't complain 👍
Wonderful weather, silence, cup of coffee and a bucket filled with lingonberries


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Great Pictures !!!!



brilleaux said:


> Enduro weekend. Was a blast! Now my body says i've been hitted by a train.
> 
> View attachment 1093729
> 
> View attachment 1093954


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

The view was great, but my god it was steep to get up here.


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

Morning commute. Fairly nice, as always.


----------



## MTBlawyer (Aug 20, 2016)

blue_biker said:


> Cruising Lake Michigan beaches at sunset


Nice! Which beach was this at?


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

brentos said:


> The view was great, but my god it was steep to get up here.
> 
> View attachment 1094289
> 
> ...


Hidden valley is a great ride. Did you go down into Taylor's?


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

fugsworth said:


> Hidden valley is a great ride. Did you go down into Taylor's?


I did not, as I figured it was a hike-a-bike the entire way. This was an extension to my commute and I was pressed for time. I'm surprised to find someone else who enjoys the ride! I like it, but it's not for most...


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

1st snow


----------



## vktgz (Aug 16, 2016)

Took him for a leettle offroad today. He did not like it. He is a city slicker and there is mud in the forest. And wild boars!







(truth is, this close to the city they are far from being wild. I went right through them and they were not impressed by a bike. Not even a custom fat urban cruiser)







He did not wanted to go to the beach either. He hates sand grinding in his chain. And he told that he did not gain weight just to show off! Pffft yeah, right. Ooooh, shiny!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Fall colours.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Great weather!


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Another one..


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Headin' into the woods


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

nice pics !!!!
A ride with my brand new updated Fatty


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

with the 907


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

*Southpark, CO*

Fatboy in the aspens, Southpark, CO


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

You bastard, you killed Kenny!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I took my fattie for some trail love over the weekend. It's quite a bit slower than my trail bike on the downs (over 20mph is kinda scary) but it made short work of all the sandy sections of trail.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

666 Devils Pass Kenai Mts














Government Peak Mat-Su Valley


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

Morning commute.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Testride


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi, I want to share my old photo before it is totally lost in the file universe  My old bike on the first cold morning...


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

^ really nice pic!

From my morning ride:


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

From the first evening of fall, Marshall Mesa, CO. Used the lights for the first time this season. Love riding this time of year!


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## MTBlawyer (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## MTBlawyer (Aug 20, 2016)

ColoradoMitt said:


> From the first evening of fall, Marshall Mesa, CO. Used the lights for the first time this season. Love riding this time of year!


I need to move to CO....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MTBlawyer said:


> I need to move to CO....


A foreign dignitary!!


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

You drilled hole on frame to ziptie front mudguard?


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

It's not an optical illusion, it just looks like that. It's a clear PLA 3D print, no holes...


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

vmk said:


> It's not an optical illusion, it just looks like that. It's a clear PLA 3D print, no holes...


/Mind blown!
Looks cool


----------



## Badkidhonda (Sep 24, 2016)

Relaxing Sunday in New Jersey.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Rampart Reservoir over the weekend. Aspens are popping nicely.


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

Some pictures of our weekend trip of camping and biking on the Denali HI way


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

ColoradoMitt said:


> From the first evening of fall, Marshall Mesa, CO. Used the lights for the first time this season. Love riding this time of year!


That's usually my goto as I ride it from home, but tonight I went high! Sourdough (~9800ft) looking towards 13ers of the Indian Peaks. I've goto to say, Sourdough at night by oneself is a creepy experience.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

We sure have it good here in Colorado. :cornut:


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

TheNormsk said:


> That's usually my goto as I ride it from home, but tonight I went high! Sourdough (~9800ft) looking towards 13ers of the Indian Peaks. I've goto to say, Sourdough at night by oneself is a creepy experience.
> 
> View attachment 1096418


There are sections of Sourdough that remind my wife and I of the Blair Witch Project, so I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

ColoradoMitt said:


> There are sections of Sourdough that remind my wife and I of the Blair Witch Project, so I know exactly what you mean!


Your Blair Witch is nothing compared to the zombies I hear in the darkness on my trails:eekster:


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

ColoradoMitt said:


> There are sections of Sourdough that remind my wife and I of the Blair Witch Project, so I know exactly what you mean!


I'll post up the video I took with me rambling into the camera as I cycled in the dark. It goes along the lines of:

"If I get mauled by a bear, eaten by a mountain lion or trampled by a moose and someone finds this, give it to my family and tell them that I love them!"

I think tiredness and darkness was playing with my mind at that point! LOL


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Cerpss said:


> Your Blair Witch is nothing compared to the zombies I hear in the darkness on my trails:eekster:


I first read your handle as "Corpse" and I thought how very apt!


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Huffy Excess Expert 2016*

The final evolution of my beloved Huffy Excess


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

As promised.....






Now to keep this thread on track I must go out and ride my fatty.


----------



## vmk (Jul 12, 2015)

I modified the paint job a little more so people don't think that I've done something stupid like drilled holes in the frame :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

vmk said:


> I modified the paint job a little more so people don't think that I've done something stupid like drilled holes in the frame :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> View attachment 1097029


That looks sweet. Nice work.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

vmk said:


> I modified the paint job a little more so people don't think that I've done something stupid like drilled holes in the frame :smilewinkgrin:


We know you did it to lighten it up! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

The weather today in South Texas is AMAZING...

Luckily that cool front that just pushed thru is what's going to force that Hurricane in the Caribbean to turn north so I don't have to worry about boarding up.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Brookvale Trails*

Nice ride through the Brookvale trails on PEI


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

*I'm no expert...*

I'm no expert, but had a great time anyway.


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

brilleaux said:


> Morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 1095742


How many lumens is that light?


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

wjh said:


> How many lumens is that light?


That light looks plenty bright in the pic. What light system is it, Brilleaux?


----------



## Läskimasa (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

oh ok, wait...what do l have to do with my bike?


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

Took my Framed Alaskan apart, got the frame and fork painted matte black... now this is the result :thumbsup: LOVE IT!!! Got it nice and muddy today in Six Mile Run, NJ.

*BEFORE:
*








* AFTER:*


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Took the Vinson out for a soggy ride


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Another Mongoose out today, though mostly doubletrack:


----------



## afterhours (Sep 1, 2005)

Maiden voyage for my newly built fatty on the Northfork trail in Bend, OR


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Awesome riding in Southpark, CO yesterday.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Great pix, gents! Love that log bridge, afterhours! Looking good, Mitt...


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Don't remember if I posted these. These pictures are of a skinny contest I won.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

^isn't that like cheating??
Awesome!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Tuscany, ltaly


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Shark said:


> ^isn't that like cheating??
> Awesome!


I actually had a harder time on my fatbike than my trailbike. Half of the people who entered were on fatbikes, the other half were on trail bikes.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice night ride in the Black Hills of South Dakota!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stilltime (Sep 7, 2015)

Quick jaunt at Farmdale Reservoir after work yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

Demoed a Wednesday, my first trip on a fatbike. Was a blast! 
I ended up swapping some "spareparts" for a used ICT  Let the winter come 

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/14195283_10157470653680002_3107616080696929159_o.jpg

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=3473b5fa3c0a6d0c8c319beee33b8a28&oe=58ADF774

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/14195982_10157470654075002_8387076880956375754_o.jpg

EDIT: Images to large. I can't bother to reupload.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Tuscany Italy


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Skorp said:


> Demoed a Wednesday, my first trip on a fatbike. Was a blast!
> I ended up swapping some "spareparts" for a used ICT  Let the winter come
> 
> https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/14195283_10157470653680002_3107616080696929159_o.jpg
> ...


Looks like you had fun!

Went riding yesterday after the rain stopped. Don't try to ride wood berms while there wet. Took a pretty hard hit to my hip and shoulder because of it.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Today's ride. 2 Lochs and a few mountains. All easy gravel, easy apart from the miles of climbing that is.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Away from Matthew!


----------



## haymaker (Jul 12, 2013)

My fatty (posted in the Lurch lounge earlier)


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

You guys make me wanna ride .... but I can't ..... because I killed my Star Nut in my headset 

I should get the replacement today = YAY!

In the meanwhile, big Edward is just chillin' in my office .....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

I wouldn't do anything rad without a top cap, but that bike is totally rideable without a star nut/top cap. The top cap is just for preloading.

Don't sue me if you die. But I have ridden bikes to the shop w/o star nuts when doing home-builds.


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

0lli said:


> You guys make me wanna ride .... but I can't ..... because I killed my Star Nut in my headset


How did you kill the star nut?

I had to take mine our when I got my fork painted so I drilled the crap out of it and then hammered a new one in and it's like new... my LBS charged me 2 bucks for the nut itself.

Point is that you really have to drill it to get it out!!!


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Freak October snowstorm.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Engineer90 said:


> ...Point is that you really have to drill it to get it out!!!


Or get a bit of broom handle and drive it out through the bottom of the steerer...


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Engineer90 said:


> How did you kill the star nut?
> 
> I had to take mine our when I got my fork painted so I drilled the crap out of it and then hammered a new one in and it's like new... my LBS charged me 2 bucks for the nut itself.
> 
> Point is that you really have to drill it to get it out!!!


It doesn't really hafta come out, does it?
Just pound one in on top of it.

-F


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

mdilthey said:


> I wouldn't do anything rad without a top cap, but that bike is totally rideable without a star nut/top cap. The top cap is just for preloading.
> 
> Don't sue me if you die. But I have ridden bikes to the shop w/o star nuts when doing home-builds.


.... I had too much play in the headset without the pre-load, therefore riding was a no-go, trail, no-show 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

Engineer90 said:


> How did you kill the star nut?
> 
> I had to take mine our when I got my fork painted so I drilled the crap out of it and then hammered a new one in and it's like new... my LBS charged me 2 bucks for the nut itself.
> 
> Point is that you really have to drill it to get it out!!!


.... well .... well .... after too tight comes loose. Simply over tightening.

I WAS LUCKY, because the star nut came out without issue, just knocked that little **** out of there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

.... and on that last Star Nut note, I replaced that sucker with the Head Doc from Hope. Believe me when I say, WAY better quality than any Star Nut + installation is a breeze!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Mine is almost done, still waiting for the pedals and a couple more stickers (mainly a #34 to put in the front).


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Todays test ride with new setup.


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

Really happy that the "Hope Head Doc." was working great for the pre-load + amazing day for a ride!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

Really nice day @ Hossa, Finland. Waters was crystal clear and weather was amazing.. And trails too!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

A no so little trail obstacle the other night, there was a couple of cows in front of him. Had to take a hike a bike through the woods around him.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

My weekend trails,,,


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Sunday fun...


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Raced a 46 mile race today and climbed 8,500' of vertical. It's called the Eden Epic and has one of the most challenging courses I've ridden. Conditions ranged from gravel road to snow to mud to ice and back again. I wish more races were like this. The race came across that ridgeline in the background.

I've really been surprised how fast and capable this bike is.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Good on ya, brentos! That's some serious elevation. Damn, I think I need a defibrillator just thinking of that kind of elevation gain and I live at 6500'. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## michschi (May 8, 2011)

Roughneck clean and ready to get dirty again.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Last ride of the holiday, weathers turned crap so we'll be heading home 😞
So l tried to get a bit of everything in today.
Around Castiglione della Pescaia, Tuscany, Italy.

















































and my meal when l returned to camp


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

cmg71 said:


> Last ride of the holiday, weathers turned crap so we'll be heading home 😞
> So l tried to get a bit of everything in today.
> Around Castiglione della Pescaia, Tuscany, Italy.
> 
> ...


Love your color palette; it was, in fact, what I wanted before a great deal knocked and I got the one I do now... yet, seeing a black & red bicycle still gets me thinking about a paint job...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Flugelbinder said:


> Love your color palette; it was, in fact, what I wanted before a great deal knocked and I got the one I do now... yet, seeing a black & red bicycle still gets me thinking about a paint job...


Im slowly swapping to black yellow 
but mainly because when l purchased a new BB and grips, they were cheaper in yellow


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

cmg71 said:


> Im slowly swapping to black yellow
> but mainly because when l purchased a new BB and grips, they were cheaper in yellow


Love it!
If I do go black, I will also consider (fluorescent) yellow; with the black would look *****in!, but I already have a lot of red...


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

jpaa said:


> Hi, I want to share my old photo before it is totally lost in the file universe  My old bike on the first cold morning...


Beautiful photo - I hope you snapped a few without the bike.... Fantastic!


----------



## haymaker (Jul 12, 2013)

Returning from the Middlesex Fells in the Boston 'burbs


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Laverty Lake*

Nice Fall ride to the lake.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Played with the skinny bretheren again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

My motobecane boris at a camp ground in upstate ny.

Climbed up the trails on it to this point 3400' up.


----------



## Bonzodog690 (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice fatty, but that's one awesome vintage mili-moto!


----------



## Bonzodog690 (Jan 30, 2016)

dbhammercycle said:


> Nice fatty, but that's one awesome vintage mili-moto!


Indeed, the detailing is amazing.


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

Fall is finally starting to happen in my neck of the woods.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

from my race today, as you can see l was taking it pretty seriously


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

Haparanda, Sweden..


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Ekke said:


> Haparanda, Sweden..


Nice bike.


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

Flugelbinder said:


> Nice bike.


Thx, really loving it.. Sadly it's gone from the Salsas lineup after 2 years 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Ekke said:


> Thx, really loving it.. Sadly it's gone from the Salsas lineup after 2 years
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


It's been combined with the mukluk, it's just the name that's gone.

ref:
Salsa Unwraps 2017 Lineup


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

Vegard said:


> It's been combined with the mukluk, it's just the name that's gone.
> 
> ref:
> Salsa Unwraps 2017 Lineup


Not sure how Veetire Snowshoe 2XL fit it (my winter tire) with 100mm bb and 8mm shorter chainstay.. I'm not too hopeful, since Blackborow has 132mm bb and it's still a tight fit.


----------



## Musaka18 (Jun 20, 2016)

Took the new fat bike out for a ride. It's my first fat bike wanted something budget friendly and I'm extremely happy with the bike. Minimal upgrades in the future, already swapped out stem and switched to hydraulic brakes. Planning on carbon fork and possibly handlebars at some point









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

*close encounter*

Saturday ride


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

This beautiful weekend  went to Nockamixon in PA:







And also went to Allaire in NJ:


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

bringing home the winter supply of organic elk meat. sure is tasty.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

80° plus fall colors, it doesn't get any better


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

Riding Muskoka last week










Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Days are getting shorter so I went for a short ride at the reservoir. Water levels have gone down quite a bit lately and reveal some stuff that used to be there before the dam.








No idea what this used to be.








I've heard stories of caskets from old graveyards coming up during these 'low tide' episodes.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Bonshaw PEI*

Another great Fall ride


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Musaka18 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hoping to get out this weekend with my fatty and get on an actual trail for the first time I'll def grab some pics while I'm out!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

*Satisfaction ...*

after a long day clearing trails ...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

me doing it tough, but the only Fatbike in the race


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2016)

cmg71 said:


> from my race today, as you can see l was taking it pretty seriously


is that Roosi i see??


----------



## haymaker (Jul 12, 2013)

Definitely Fall here in Massachusetts, lots of fun to be had out there, just need to find a way to protect my throat from those cold temps.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## PBL450 (Nov 3, 2015)

Tunalic said:


>


Nice! That's some soft looking sand! The tough stuff... what are you at, like 4-5psi?


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

Canyon of the Ancients National Monument - near Cortez, CO:


----------



## Musaka18 (Jun 20, 2016)

Didn't end up getting any pics from my ride today  rode the fat bike for the first time on the trail wiped me out. Rode on a new trail it was about %70 uphill which was rough for the first time out on it. Not used to the tough climbs on a fat bike may end up getting the wolf tooth gear to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

PBL450 said:


> Nice! That's some soft looking sand! The tough stuff... what are you at, like 4-5psi?


Earlier I was at 4 to 5 but was so easy I went to 8 to 10 here at Topsail St. Park, FL panhandle. Also since the tide and surf was playing nice.


----------



## PBL450 (Nov 3, 2015)

wjh said:


> Saturday ride
> View attachment 1100356
> View attachment 1100355


Coyote? We have lots by me. I had a somewhat unnerving encounter with a pack of 4 of them 2 winters ago while XC skiing. The biggest was black and 50lbs easy. Most are around 30.


----------



## Pavulon77 (Oct 6, 2016)

*Cube Nutrail Race 2016*







Hello Everyone just wanted greet everyone me and my new fat friend!
Waiting for the snow now! Will be keeping you posted


----------



## Musaka18 (Jun 20, 2016)

Pavulon77 said:


> View attachment 1101635
> Hello Everyone just wanted greet everyone me and my new fat friend!
> Waiting for the snow now! Will be keeping you posted


How do you like those sks fenders been thinking about picking them up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

tim208 said:


> bringing home the winter supply of organic elk meat. sure is tasty.


Careful there, that elk might have some revenge if you have a sudden stop. 
Nice job love your setup, elk is my favorite, I grew up in Weippe Ida. eating elk mainly and sometimes an occasionally a deer brings back memories of hunting there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pavulon77 (Oct 6, 2016)

The rear one is absolutely ok to,you can angle it anyway you want,the front one I had to come up with the solution to fit it in the fork cause they come with different diameter adaptors but the biggest one was not enough for the fattie,and mind that the front one sits just above the tyre only an inch maybe can catch up with the rubber when riding over a hole ,besides great looking piece of kit!,and one more thing my tyres are jumbo jim 4,4 inch and it a maximum i think don't see them covering the surface of the 4,8" tyre not wide enough.


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Elmwood CX fat bike race


----------



## super_fro_daddy (Mar 24, 2008)

First ride on new (purchased Friday) '17 Norco Bigfoot 6.2


----------



## Musaka18 (Jun 20, 2016)

super_fro_daddy said:


> First ride on new (purchased Friday) '17 Norco Bigfoot 6.2
> 
> View attachment 1101707


Saw a review on these they look great how do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

exp18 said:


> Careful there, that elk might have some revenge if you have a sudden stop.
> Nice job love your setup, elk is my favorite, I grew up in Weippe Ida. eating elk mainly and sometimes an occasionally a deer brings back memories of hunting there. :thumbsup:


That definately crossed my mind. Would not want to get speared. thanks


----------



## DubzOxford (Nov 9, 2012)

Beautiful night for a ride in Michigan.


----------



## farleybob (May 22, 2012)

Blackborow Commute

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Matter Cycles Benefat


----------



## Musaka18 (Jun 20, 2016)

Got the fat bike all cleaned up after the first ride









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

First commute with my new fattie. Sorry for the poor picture quality. There was dark and started snowing.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Watching the 4wd's gather to go for a Guinness World record convey. They got it, 455 I think. Fatties are pretty rare here and were a big hit with the monster truck, 4wd fat tyre loving set


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Enjoying the fall weather cruising on the sandbar


----------



## Musaka18 (Jun 20, 2016)

ianick said:


> Enjoying the fall weather cruising on the sandbar
> 
> View attachment 1102180


How you like that full suspension fatty?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schultz66 (Oct 27, 2016)

Ducman said:


>


Great picture, great parent.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Musaka18 said:


> How you like that full suspension fatty?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will be two years next month since it arrived. I really like it. It was babied over the first winter but ridden hard all through the second. It's been on 5 bike trips to MN, AR and IN. It has helped me develop skills because it works so hard to overcome my mistakes. It's fun to ride rowdy and fun to ride slow. It's been used for gravel racing and long days in the saddle. I have yet to find a ride that this bike doesn't make more fun. The best thing I can say about it is that it's been two years and there is no new bike lust. In short, find one and give it a try!


----------



## JKUHR (Oct 16, 2016)

Took ole' girl out for maidan voyage today. Bought it this morning. 2016 Fatboy comp alloy. Had a blast. Got a great price locally. Wife was happy search was over.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

My motobecane Ti Fatty


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

JKUHR said:


> Took ole' girl out for maidan voyage today. Bought it this morning. 2016 Fatboy comp alloy. Had a blast. Got a great price locally. Wife was happy search was over.


Congrats, you're going to love it!!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Got my Bar Mitts on, it's 32° and I still don't need gloves


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

+2 celsius, wet, slippery and muddy. Just the way i like it! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

brilleaux said:


> +2 celsius, wet, slippery and muddy. Just the way i like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the front floated anyway......


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

I tried to go round from left, front went nice. Rear didn't..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haymaker (Jul 12, 2013)

*The Fells Part 1*

It seemed like everyone and their grandmother was out in the Fells today taking advantage of the warm but cloudy day. Lots of mud out there and lots of fun to be had as long as the hikers kept their kids and dogs under control


----------



## haymaker (Jul 12, 2013)

*The Fells Part 2*


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

The climb!


----------



## JKUHR (Oct 16, 2016)

I didn't even know this local park had a mtb trail. Right next to central Toledo! Not a lot of trails to choose from around here, but a nice job building the trails by volunteers.


----------



## Lab Rat (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Keith-OH (Dec 23, 2015)

When posting these awesome trail pictures please let everyone know what state they are located in. I plan on traveling for good rides.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Keith-OH said:


> When posting these awesome trail pictures please let everyone know what state they are located in. I plan on traveling for good rides.


It's greatly appreciated when peeps post great pix to include a description and location. Thanks to all that do this.


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

cjbiker said:


> View attachment 1102791
> 
> 
> ]


Hilarious sticker. Wish we saw you Saturday.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

Cromoth said:


> Hilarious sticker. Wish we saw you Saturday.


Cracks me up every time I see it.


----------



## super_fro_daddy (Mar 24, 2008)

Musaka18 said:


> Saw a review on these they look great how do you like it?


I only purchased as a reason to not have to buy second vehicle for the winter (gf went back to school) and I don't want to walk to work. I've been mildly enjoying it for what it is, but only riding on two track roads with her as the trail are too wet to be any fun this time of year on my Django.

Here are some pics in Raco, MI with the girlfriend's Lefty:


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

My morning commute. By the longer route.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

good stuff, brilleaux! What light are you using?


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

^Exposure SixPack. Like it a lot! :thumbsup:


----------



## Musaka18 (Jun 20, 2016)

JKUHR said:


> Took ole' girl out for maidan voyage today. Bought it this morning. 2016 Fatboy comp alloy. Had a blast. Got a great price locally. Wife was happy search was over.


One of the best fat bikes I've seen imo looks great love the color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

40 miles of racing on my Wednesday last weekend.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

days are short here in ca. gonna be all dark next week after the time change!


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

JAGI410 said:


> 40 miles of racing on my Wednesday last weekend.


cool!


----------



## cdn11 (Nov 18, 2009)

JAGI410 said:


> 40 miles of racing on my Wednesday last weekend.


Awesome pic!!


----------



## twodragunns (Oct 8, 2015)

*My 2016 Rocky Mountain Blizzard 50*
















The only stock parts remaining on this fatty are the Mulefoot hoops, and the frame ...... everything else has been replaced with better parts. Almost ready to remove the Bluto and replace with my Carver Popeye carbon fork for winter riding. Might throw a set of Nextie carbon rims at this monster truck soon.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

haymaker said:


> snip


Nice! Thumbs up for the Fells.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

JAGI410 said:


> 40 miles of racing on my Wednesday last weekend.


Digging it Arts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat Bike Mike (May 3, 2016)

*Colorado USA*









Greetings from Colorado, USA. Here is a shot of my Salsa Mukluk 3 above the clouds on the Mt Evans Road on May 14th, 2016.

Really enjoying riding the fat bike and just wanted to say HELLO.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Fat Bike Mike said:


> View attachment 1103523
> 
> 
> Greetings from Colorado, USA. Here is a shot of my Salsa Mukluk 3 above the clouds on the Mt Evans Road on May 14th, 2016.
> ...


Nice! Thanks for posting where it is!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

What I've been up to the last few months: RIDING. Kinda got tired with how the forums got so whiny, but maybe I'm just whining. Haha! I decided to just practice what I always preach and just ride my biiikes! Enjoy..












































































































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice pics ANC, but I especially love the grafitti tower. Happy fat rollin'!


----------



## haymaker (Jul 12, 2013)

anortherncrazy said:


> <snip>


Absolutely love these pics, this is what fat biking is all about, just getting out and enjoying the fresh air and forgetting about life's worries! Is that a FatBike meetup group? Wish there was something like that here in the Boston area!


----------



## afterhours (Sep 1, 2005)

Farewell trail, Bend, OR


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

haymaker said:


> Absolutely love these pics, this is what fat biking is all about, just getting out and enjoying the fresh air and forgetting about life's worries! Is that a FatBike meetup group? Wish there was something like that here in the Boston area!


My buddy has a tour company here in Anchorage and I helped him guide a 13 person tour. It was a blast!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Stopped by the shop (Speedway Cycles) and got to drool over Fatback's new gravel bike, the Haul Road. Damn!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottspark60 (Feb 1, 2013)

*2015 Motobecane Sturgis Bullet (Upgraded)*


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Near Santa Rosa Beach, FL


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

*Lumpy's Cabin*

Lumpy's Cabin, Folsom Lake, CA


----------



## Pavulon77 (Oct 6, 2016)

local forest, very muddy, deep puddles, very quick spin before a morning service, just 26km!

Wysłane z mojego SM-G900F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Cutlass454 (Apr 6, 2009)

My first ride on my new Beargrease. Very different ride, compared to my Epic 29er. Very fun ride and does climb like a goat.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cdn11 (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats on the new Beargrease!! TreeFort?


----------



## haymaker (Jul 12, 2013)

Hit the Fells again today (Massachusetts) on a very overcast day, lots of hikers but no rain like last weekend.
















































I knocked camera mount and it captured this by mistake


----------



## Cutlass454 (Apr 6, 2009)

cdn11 said:


> Congrats on the new Beargrease!! TreeFort?


Nope, Velo City in Holland. Although, they did come close to price matching their closeout price.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

Yesterdays morning ride. Snow came on the ground at central Finland! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scooter700 (Oct 10, 2016)

Cutlass454 said:


> Nope, Velo City in Holland.
> 
> Ahh! The good old Tulip Patch!!


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

McCarty State Forest in Ellicottville, NY.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Lab Rat (Dec 3, 2015)

Wawayanda State Park. Vernon, New Jersey. Sitting Bear Trail.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Lab Rat said:


> Wawayanda State Park. Vernon, New Jersey. Sitting Bear Trail.


That's a tough trail!


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Sunrise on the DTE trail


----------



## Lab Rat (Dec 3, 2015)

kaleidopete said:


> That's a tough trail!


First time on that trail. There were some hike a bike sections for sure.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

*South Mountain, AZ*

The Mayor all over South Mountain today.

Zona


----------



## guidoStow (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Post vote ride.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Chasing the snow. First real drop of the season, but the sun came out. When I started at the bottom of the hill this area looked snow covered. One hour later and it was gone.

However the bits in the shade of the mountain were a few inches deep and nice and crunchy.

Must remember to remove the Larrys before the next ride.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Ridin' the Rock Gardens!


----------



## michschi (May 8, 2011)

Fatbike winter transport.









Couple pics of the Roughneck


----------



## scottspark60 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Motobecane Sturgis Bullet (Upgraded)*


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

Morning commute. -12celsius and fresh snow!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Tell us where you are...damn it!


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

I do my commutes in central Finland.


----------



## luca.sushi (Nov 27, 2015)

bentyyc said:


>


why?? :???:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Green Piss doesn't want you havin fun! :madman:


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Seriously.... why?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Disclaimer: No snow was harmed while fatbiking with 4 psi in a pair of 4.8's.

There are a few areas that are off limits to fatbiking where I live too. Seems kinda crappy!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Yesterday was sunny and in the 60's. Last chance to ride in shorts! Couldn't resist-played hooky from work and went for a ride. Fat bikes are great for deep autumn leaves...


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

First ride with my bluto this morning. Was about 40 degrees when I was riding at 7 am.


----------



## garysol1 (Nov 15, 2012)

A little romp in the leaves...


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## kowalski_ (Nov 12, 2016)

*quick ride*















Low Carpathians Info


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

Tornio, Finland


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ekke, that's a bloody teaser!!


----------



## Terry66 (Sep 27, 2009)

Out enjoying the fall weather in Ohio. Looking forward to some snow.


----------



## deadkenny64 (Jul 25, 2016)

Trails reopened this morning after the rain from 2 days ago. First ride on my 2017 Sasquatch. Couldn't stop smiling.


----------



## Musaka18 (Jun 20, 2016)

Terry66 said:


> Out enjoying the fall weather in Ohio. Looking forward to some snow.


Where you at in Ohio? I am also in Ohio about 30 miles east of Columbus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Snow is coming any time now


----------



## d4nt3ch (Sep 17, 2015)

2016 Rocky mountain blizzard - 10, stock other than pedals. So far I am happy 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Getting dark early.... Ride from after work last night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Marshal Mesa Trail, Boulder, CO yesterday. First ride on my new Lauf Carbonara.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Green Mountain - Denver, CO today


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like some great riding there mate. How does the new fork run? Worth the change over?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Zona1 said:


> The Mayor all over South Mountain today.
> 
> Zona


Props for riding rigid at SoMo (National/Mormon?).


----------



## super_fro_daddy (Mar 24, 2008)

Zona1 said:


> The Mayor all over South Mountain today.
> 
> Zona


How do you like the fat in AZ?? Visiting Phoenix for 2 weeks at Christmas, debating whether to bring the Bigfoot. Bringing my '17 Devinci, but had my first trail ride on the fatty and it was more fun than I thought it would be, being rigid. More wondering if the juggernaut pro would be up to the task sidewall wise. Was happy with Kenda's traction wise. Low 40° so no pictures from the ride, no way taking gloves off.

Anyone else thoughts??


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Surly in OZ said:


> Looks like some great riding there mate. How does the new fork run? Worth the change over?


I'm really happy with it. It doesn't remove "everything", but it keeps me better planted both climbing and descending, so I'm a happy camper. The fact that I gain a little cushion with no effective weight penalty over my stock rigid fork is a plus in my book. No regrets. I actually even dig the whole "steampunk" vibe it gives off.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Aldefer/3Sisters Trail, Evergreen, CO. One of my local favorites. Took a wrong turn early on that led me up Ponderosa, which is technical and steep in spots, but no matter. Got to the top of Evergreen Mountain and got to enjoy the views of Mt. Evans before descending back to the lot and a cold beer. Awesome day.


----------



## twentyniner29 (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

Took the fat ones with us to OC MD this past weekend.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

NOT too Fat to race!


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks Jayem, Yeah, I went up National and then over to Mormon Loop...initially I passed Mormon Loop and was headed down to 24th street, ahhaaa. Back tracked and finally got back to Pima. 

I'm heading out there again at 9am AZ time...going to Desert Classic, Secret and then War Paint back to DC. 

Hit me up and we'll meet up at the trailhead. 

Zona


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

SFD,

I love the fat bike in AZ, we had a lot of monsoons this year and there's a lot of sand, the fat floats over with ease. I'll be around during the time you're here so I can meet you at some trail heads. 

South Mountain is a rocky, tough pounding of a ride but man I love it. Desert Classic is your trail. 

Brown Mountain up in North Scottsdale has a ton of great single track roller coaster fun... any trail is a good trail there. 

McDowell Mountain has a lot of great single tracks and they also have six designated race trails, any trail here is fun. 

Any bike you bring will be fun, but I'm a fat bike convert now so I won't ride anything else...too much fun. 

Hit me up, I'll meet you out on The Mayor (my Fat), I usually ride solo but .

Zona


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Allegheny National Forest*


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

My lights:
- on the handlebar: Nitecore mh20+mh20gt
- on the helmet: Lumilight 2500
- in my hand: (search light) Olight m2x-ut Javelot


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Sourdough Trail - Nederland, CO. One of my all time favorite trails, but a lot easier to ride in the winter when there's a few feet of snow covering things. Cool and blustery day, finally starting to feel like fall.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Mitt, nice country to ride. How do like the bike pump?


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*First ride on my Farley...*

Hi everyone picked up my new Farley 5 this afternoon, added some pedals, changed the seat and grips and headed up the hill to give it a shake down.









Shocked how it handled these trails, possibly the worst type for a fat bike but still had a stupid grin on my face.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Surly in OZ said:


> Hi Mitt, nice country to ride. How do like the bike pump?


I've only used it twice, both times where other riders were stranded without pumps of their own (sidebar, I can't believe how many people go out on trails without any sort of tools, pump, tube, patches, etc. Don't people know how to take care of themselves out in the woods?)

Anyway, the pump woks great - really well made, pumps a lot of volume and mounts easily on the bike.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mitt, I bought the Lezyne XL for my Mayor and had to fab a pump mount for it. The HV pump was handed down to Sarge.

The XL makes pressure changes sooo much easier.








Fatass pump!


----------



## Pavulon77 (Oct 6, 2016)

Could you give a name for that fat ass pump?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Mitt, I bought the Lezyne XL for my Mayor and had to fab a pump mount for it. The HV pump was handed down to Sarge.
> 
> The XL makes pressure changes sooo much easier.
> 
> ...


I'm feeling guilty - my FB hasn't been that clean and polished since it arrived :bluefrown:

Awesome pump mount by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Pavulon77 said:


> Could you give a name for that fat ass pump?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Uhm, he did. It's the Lezyne XL, but I agree that he should name and market that fat ass pump cage.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

I just finished building up the wheels for my son's new fat trailer. I picked up on of the Walmart Mongoose BMX fat bikes at an auction. I kept the rims and tires and built this up. I still need to grab some 20x4 knobbiest but for the time being I am pretty happy with it

Untitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr
Untitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

That's hot, so you intend to pull him through the snow? I hooked my Burly up to my fatty and I think I'd rather pull him with SS. Perhaps I need to put a little more air in the tires. Anyway, very cool, thumbs up!


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

dbhammercycle said:


> That's hot, so you intend to pull him through the snow? I hooked my Burly up to my fatty and I think I'd rather pull him with SS. Perhaps I need to put a little more air in the tires. Anyway, very cool, thumbs up!


I wish. Not much snow in Texas. This is just for the "looking cool" factor when we roll up to the park.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

Pavulon77 said:


> Could you give a name for that fat ass pump?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


ummm... pumpy mcpumpface? lol


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

tim_w_sage said:


> I just finished building up the wheels for my son's new fat trailer. I picked up on of the Walmart Mongoose BMX fat bikes at an auction. I kept the rims and tires and built this up. I still need to grab some 20x4 knobbiest but for the time being I am pretty happy with it
> 
> [url]https://c8.staticflickr.com/6/5528[/URL]
> /31032996055_909933b63e_b.jpgUntitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr
> Untitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


that is,and i hesitate to say it....mighty phat!


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Heil Ranch - Lyons, CO. I'd never ridden this trail before today, and had a devil of a time even finding it. At first I thought it was going to be a bit boring, but I actually appreciated that it had about a half mile warm up before starting the climb. The first 3 miles were smooth and flowey, with occasional rock shelves to keep things interesting. After the silo it got steeper and rockier, downright technical in spots. Really a fun ride with many more miles of trails to go explore another day. I'll be going back.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Another ride with the bluto. It just keeps getting better and better. Excuse the long brake cables.


----------



## Musaka18 (Jun 20, 2016)

was able to get out this morning for a short bit it's 70 degrees here in Ohio today. Looking like one of the last warmer days for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> Mitt, I bought the Lezyne XL for my Mayor and had to fab a pump mount for it. The HV pump was handed down to Sarge.
> 
> The XL makes pressure changes sooo much easier.
> 
> ...


I love mine!! I made a frame bag to carrie it haha. its a bit large.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

JackWare said:


> I'm feeling guilty - my FB hasn't been that clean and polished since it arrived :bluefrown:
> 
> Awesome pump mount by the way :thumbsup:


No love?? My fatty is a daily driver.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Riding trails on the morning commute


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Love The Fall*


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

surlybugger said:


> View attachment 1106190


Grand Prize Winner! That's an awesome pic :thumbsup:
I'm sure I won't be the only one to inquire about those lights?


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

Exposure Sixpacks? But why two of them?  I have one and it's really enough!

Todays ride, man it was wet and funny!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

surlybugger said:


> View attachment 1106190


Can you give a closer look/picture about the lights assembly? Looks nice and handy. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

First time on snow... What a hoot!


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

brilleaux said:


> Can you give a closer look/picture about the lights assembly? Looks nice and handy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


brazed up the light cage from 3/16" steel tube. The lights are deal extreme jobbies, from a few years back.

I think deal extreme is done though. I ordered some lights earlier this year, and they never showed up. had to make a paypal dispute.

here's a pic that shows them better.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks, that's a great looking setup, definitely built for off road exploring!


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

DTE trail first little bit of snow


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi bugger, thats an awesome setup. Nice picture too.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

tadraper said:


> DTE trail first little bit of snow


Hi mate that looks like fun for all of you posting your first snow pictures.

My local trails are the exact opposite today after a controlled burn, everything except the trail is charcoal.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*First long ride...*

Hi everyone managed my first long ride today, just over 40 km's.

Here is the halfway rest point.









Had a blast, a few roadies even slowed down to have a chat, that never happens  Still plenty that were transfixed with there Strava times, and could not manage a "passing" as they came through.

Some how that did not worry me as much as it normally would. Another plus for fat biking.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Surly in OZ said:


> Hi mate that looks like fun for all of you posting your first snow pictures.
> 
> My local trails are the exact opposite today after a controlled burn, everything except the trail is charcoal.


Lmao crazy weather here in Michigan this week yesterday 75 and shorts today 30 and snow.

Nice Farley you got looks like you are enjoying it.


----------



## Musaka18 (Jun 20, 2016)

bentyyc said:


> First time on snow... What a hoot!


What a great looking bike!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

Temps went from 70 yesterday to 35 today. Crispy ride up a "mountain" (sled hill) here in Des Plaines.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Finally..........some snow in New Jersey!


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

Musaka18 said:


> What a great looking bike!!!


Thanks! I'm loving it...!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Crossing the line........


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Not much snow left, but enough to make the fat + studs worthwhile


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

surlybugger said:


> brazed up the light cage from 3/16" steel tube. The lights are deal extreme jobbies, from a few years back.
> 
> I think deal extreme is done though. I ordered some lights earlier this year, and they never showed up. had to make a paypal dispute.
> 
> ...


End of the world bike! I was out for a ride the other day thinking when the world goes to crap (more then now) I will be riding the fat bike for supplies ect.


----------



## garysol1 (Nov 15, 2012)

First COLD ride of the season!


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*Day started well...*

Hi everyone loving the snow pictures, if any fell on the ground here at the moment it would last about two seconds. Hot and steamy down under, only way to beat it is to ride early.









Local fire brigade beat me to my next section of trails with a controlled burn.









Spot the charcoal coloured Farley amongst the charcoal 

Good riding.


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Grand Prize Winner! That's an awesome pic :thumbsup:
> I'm sure I won't be the only one to inquire about those lights?


gotta agree on the pic.... Yeah - and about those lights?? Custom mount?


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

iCollector said:


> gotta agree on the pic.... Yeah - and about those lights?? Custom mount?


yup.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/daily-fatbike-pic-thread-646442-223.html#post12921842


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

Musaka18 said:


> What a great looking bike!!!


Thanks Musaka - Loving it so far...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Morning commute, Thurgau Switzerland


----------



## Andy81 (Jan 25, 2016)

Daytrippin in the norse mountains a stone throw from home. 








Proper winter with real winter "boots"..


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

First snowfall in WI.



















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Betasso Preserve - Boulder, CO. Last Sunday


----------



## blizzard_mk (Feb 19, 2006)

Chasing deer, wolves, and moose near the huron mountains in Michigan's Upper Peninsula.


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

bentyyc said:


> First time on snow... What a hoot!


Nice loving mine too. Converted to tubeless, put on a Thomson Covert dropper, love it on both dirt and snow.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

WLB said:


> Nice loving mine too. Converted to tubeless, put on a Thomson Covert dropper, love it on both dirt and snow.


Lot more snow where you're at! Going tubeless and adding a dropper are on the top of my list...


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Gorgeous cold crisp day in North West UK and a good excuse to get onto Southport beach. The new trails rear fender worked a treat :thumbsup:


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Lots of rocks on this North Jersey trail! Glad I got my Bluto fork.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Today in Tahoe


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome shots!


----------



## Musaka18 (Jun 20, 2016)

No snow as of yet  so just riding in the backyard with my dog she's loving it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*some snow*

montezuma


----------



## Lab Rat (Dec 3, 2015)

Wawayanda State Park, Vernon, NJ
Red Dot Trail, stone bridge. (Walked across that one)

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Put the xmas lights up this morning.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

1-2" freshies made for a great ride this afternoon, and no wind!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

No snow in BOISE yet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

No snow in West MI either. Did enjoy a nice 42° gravel ride though.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

No snow in Massachusetts. My parents' house is near Greylock; I want to head out there, I'm sure there'ssnow on the summit. Soon...










Today's singletrack ride at Earl's Trails in Amherst, MA


----------



## scottspark60 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Motobecane Sturgis Bullet (Upgraded)*


----------



## ttakata73 (Feb 9, 2012)

Fantastic shot TahoeBC.
Great lights Jayem.
That's the coolest looking Sturgis, looks mean.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Lab Rat said:


> Wawayanda State Park, Vernon, NJ
> Red Dot Trail, stone bridge. (Walked across that one)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


That looks tricky.
Any info on how that trail was built? Were those rocks hauled in, or was the dirt just worn off around them?

Thanks,
-F


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

snow much fun


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Local beats are dang near perfect right now....


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

Celebrating Global Fat Bike Day in southern Maine.


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Today's GlobalFatbikeDay ride.


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

Fair Hill, Maryland.


----------



## Bentpushrod (Nov 8, 2015)

North Dakota snow hill. Sorry for the sideway pic.


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

No snow in south west PA yet


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

Happy Global Fat Bike Day from the radioactive shore of Lake Michigan, near Zion IL

























Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Couple pics from the global fatty day even here.




























Then me rushing back to town to see the Christmas train with the wife and son. Had to park over a mile away, had the fat bike so fatty to the rescue!










And for those that are wondering about "Christmas Train" here's a pic. Its fat related since fat is how I had to get to it.









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Bentpushrod said:


> North Dakota snow hill. Sorry for the sideway pic.


Hi mate fixed that for you.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi cj that a nice looking Troll. Like the no spin image


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Optiflow said:


> by Optiflow, on Flickr
> 
> Today's GlobalFatbikeDay ride.


Hi mate not a fan of the cold, but that looks beautiful. Where is it?


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

stnewt said:


> View attachment 1108437
> 
> 
> Fair Hill, Maryland.


Hi mate, just the right amount of bleak


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

TahoeBC said:


> View attachment 1108357


"How's the serenity"

Hi mate quote from the OZ movie "The Castle"

Looks like a great day out.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like a good turn out ERV.

How far does the beach run for?


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

Surly in OZ said:


> Looks like a good turn out ERV.
> 
> How far does the beach run for?


You can find stretches for 4-5 miles, but it gets broken up - power plants, private property, etc.. - this stretch is at a state park bounded by two power plants, one working and the other an old nuke plant that's off line. Fun ride!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

Surly in OZ said:


> Hi mate not a fan of the cold, but that looks beautiful. Where is it?


Finland, Central Finland.


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

Northern Finland


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

Me and my buddy shredded Icebox and Wheelers in Utah. 
Greatest snow on earth. :thumbsup:


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

First Snowfall in West Michigan so I took a ride down to the river to start gauging my riding apparel (first winter riding).










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Enjoying the first snow fall! Was on my own today (couldn't get to where everyone else would be due to crappy roads and way too far to ride to) so busted out the self stick lol.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## headwind (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice day to be outside


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

headwind said:


> Nice day to be outside


Where you be?
What you got (bike info)?


----------



## headwind (Sep 30, 2004)

kaleidopete said:


> Where you be?
> What you got (bike info)?


Saskatchewan 
Trek Farley 7 with Snowshoe 2Xl's


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

headwind said:


> Saskatchewan
> Trek Farley 7 with Snowshoe 2Xl's


Thanks! Great stuff


----------



## Terry66 (Sep 27, 2009)

No snow, but still a great ride here in SW Ohio.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

The night ride felt fast everywhere on this bike.

But. It really wasn't.......


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Good to see so many snow pics coming up.

It's -8ºC here and still no snow. Must be soon though.


----------



## Pavulon77 (Oct 6, 2016)

lights out at the dawn, snow fell, fun!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

Morning commute in Central Finland. I took the longer route.


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Stark (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

-22C / -8F, Northern Finland..


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Hangin' at the Bar with the "other" bikers.


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

kaleidopete said:


> Hangin' at the Bar with the "other" bikers.


Have you seen the growler bottle cages? In case you go to a brewery. 
Taking the dog to day care, 36mi road grinder.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Farley ex 8 with 26x4.8 tires on 80 wheels


----------



## voon (Nov 10, 2016)

Cool dog protection


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)

New brake rotors


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Carbon fiber rotors on an aluminum frame fs fat bike....

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

*Thanksgiving week in Steamboat Springs, CO*

Divide Trail (Wyoming 1101) to Fish Creek Falls Trail.


----------



## headwind (Sep 30, 2004)

Ekke said:


> -22C / -8F, Northern Finland..


Its -34 here now and getting colder. Its the 35kmh wind that is stopping me from riding. How much pressure drop do these tires have in the real cold? I am thinking if I leave the house at 5 psi I should end up around 3psi?


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

headwind said:


> Its -34 here now and getting colder. Its the 35kmh wind that is stopping me from riding. How much pressure drop do these tires have in the real cold? I am thinking if I leave the house at 5 psi I should end up around 3psi?


Put at least 7psi @ 20C, 6psi @ 10C, 5.5psi @ 0C. Easier to lower when outside..


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

Snow, finally


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

TahoeBC said:


> View attachment 1109326


Great photo! Thanks for sharing


----------



## nordicriderqc (Nov 18, 2016)

full snow Quebec canada lac st jean 






:thumbsup:


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Eagle, Colorado
December 8, 2016

Canyon Dude and rider wishing there was more snow :thumbsup:


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Rocky Ridge Park, York PA


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## scottspark60 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Motobecane Sturgis Bullet (Upgraded)*


----------



## LEFTYmang (Jan 23, 2011)

Not so much a pic, but a video I made of my Farley 7 (I own this one, not the others I made vids of).


----------



## headwind (Sep 30, 2004)

Ekke said:


> Put at least 7psi @ 20C, 6psi @ 10C, 5.5psi @ 0C. Easier to lower when outside..


Thanks!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Sometimes i think my Leatherman isn't really up to the job...


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

LEFTYmang said:


> Not so much a pic, but a video I made of my Farley 7


What was that "clearance for 5" tires"? Have you tried 2XL? I couldn't fit it with 2017 17.5". Would appreciate your input in XXL topic..


----------



## super_fro_daddy (Mar 24, 2008)

First legitimate snow ride. My brother rode gf's lefty on some forest service roads today.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

It's been ridiculously good 'round these parts lately...




























60k Fat Pursuit coming up next weekend - need to put the miles on this week. :thumbsup:


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Smithhammer said:


> It's been ridiculously good 'round these parts lately...


That does look ridiculously good...


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

Northern Finland


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

Brutal beach ride.





















Presque Isle, Erie PA


----------



## Stark (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## htrdoug (Mar 19, 2011)

*Night Ride *









On the Southern Indiana Trials Team loop:thumbsup: (Mototrials)

spitting snow while riding


----------



## smokersteve (Oct 14, 2016)

Out for the 1st snow of the year - 4-6 inches


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Mukluk! This thing is amazing - it's almost criminal...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Trek says my bike weighs 35 LBS. I'm not so sure 'bout that!


----------



## headwind (Sep 30, 2004)

Riding the crust at 3 psi. -28C
Trek Farley 7 with Snowshoe 2XL's.


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## SilentGas (Mar 18, 2011)

Finally some snow to ride in...


----------



## EMS_0525 (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## LEFTYmang (Jan 23, 2011)

Currently have a 2017 setup in 17.5 with those tires. You couldn't make it fit?? I'll take pics soon and show you. There is a little over a centimetre on all sides. If you are ridding sticky snow or mud it would pack up for sure, but for floatation it is fantastic.


----------



## LEFTYmang (Jan 23, 2011)

Ekke said:


> What was that "clearance for 5" tires"? Have you tried 2XL? I couldn't fit it with 2017 17.5". Would appreciate your input in XXL topic..


Sorry for the double post, couldn't figure out how to delete the last one, and I didn't reply with using the quote..

Anyway,
Currently I have a 2017 setup in 17.5 with those tires. You couldn't make it fit?? I'll take pics soon and show you. There is a little over a centimetre on all sides. If you are ridding sticky snow or mud it would pack up for sure, but for floatation it is fantastic.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

LEFTYmang said:


> You couldn't make it fit?? I'll take pics soon and show you. There is a little over a centimetre on all sides.


No, I couldn't.. Same tire that fits my bike, rubs in 7 and 9.6. Please reply to:

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/26x5-05-xxl-958904.html


----------



## cmanios (Jan 20, 2015)

Had a blast with the BG this weekend.. We are on track for 6 more inches today so winter looks to be well underway in the Montreal area


----------



## DubzOxford (Nov 9, 2012)

10" of fresh over the weekend.


----------



## Jakkar (May 15, 2012)

Fresh 7 inches in Illinois.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentGas (Mar 18, 2011)

Jakkar said:


> Fresh 7 inches in Illinois.
> 
> Hey Jakkar, where was that photo taken? looks familiar...


----------



## Jakkar (May 15, 2012)

Bemis Woods. About a mile from my house in Hinsdale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

first real snow in Minneapolis area and i was lucky enough to be the first bike out at the local trail. 5-8" of powder kinda kicked my butt.


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

Took the Dolomite out for a first ride of any decent distance after re-greasing the hubs/BB.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

After-work ride


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

A few days ago when Stockholm got some snow.


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

have snow blower, will build snow track.







I hate wet snow, but I hate not riding more...


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

What's in the trailer? 








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








I'd be in great shape if I forgot things at the warehouse store more often.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Is your entire family suffering from dysentery?

:eekster:


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Finally! Snow & Ice in Wawayanda


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

*Duthie Hill MTB Park, Issaquah, Washington*

View attachment 1110452
View attachment 1110453
View attachment 1110454
View attachment 1110455


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

Meanwhile in Northern Finland.. 









Some cruising in the river, morning commute:


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

color blindness test


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

VitaliT said:


> color blindness test


That's pretty sweet!!


----------



## thisisbenji (Nov 13, 2010)

Just got a new seatpost, bars, and stem. Can't wait to get out and ride, unfortunately I have to wait until the weekend.


----------



## jonathank (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## thegoldrun (Feb 27, 2007)

Western Boulder County Colorado this morning ....


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Drop bars and klampers. Just trying it out!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

All those snow pics are making me jealous.

We're getting suitable temperatures but it's staying resolutely dry.


----------



## Toldto (Aug 16, 2013)

*Today's ride*


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

mdilthey said:


> Drop bars and klampers. Just trying it out!


Never seen drops on a fattie! What did you think?


----------



## Jakkar (May 15, 2012)

My 18 degree ride on an icy, deep snow today. Followed shortly after by a trip to the bike shop for studded Dillinger 5s. Hoping the ice will be a bit more manageable now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Dillinger 5's will be fine! This is the trail I can ride with them!


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

First real snow we've had up here, and my new ride came in just in time.


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Zinzinnati (Jan 30, 2011)

Snow was too soft and too deep, a failed ride, but succeeding with fun.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Was out and about today


----------



## Stark (Apr 29, 2008)

Sun is low mid day during this time of year.


----------



## headwind (Sep 30, 2004)

Challenging ride today. Only got to play in the deep snow for about 5 minutes before heading back as its far too cold.
Break a leg out here today and your a dead man. 
Minus 47 with the wind.


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Stark said:


> Sun is low mid day during this time of year.


Glow in the dark spokes?


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Stark said:


> Sun is low mid day during this time of year.


This is really a nice pic!


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

Yesterday's ride at central Finland.


----------



## Stark (Apr 29, 2008)

grubetown said:


> Glow in the dark spokes?


They are 3M Sekuclips and are reflecting the light from the flash in my mobile phone. 
https://www.rosebikes.se/artikel/3m-sekuclip-compact-spoke-reflectors/aid:547456



Magicscreen said:


> This is really a nice pic!


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Pontiac Lake Mi.


----------



## cmanios (Jan 20, 2015)

Plenty of snow going around Montreal now.. Having fun with the BG this weekend


----------



## EMS_0525 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice 12.7 miles in mid 20s.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

EMS_0525 said:


> Nice 12.7 miles in mid 20s.


Nice!


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Finally Was Out In The Snow*

Red skies ant night, fat-biker's delight:









Wedged:









Peek-a-boo:


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

Sun, Snow and virgin terrain!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

I love cornering on ice!


----------



## HD4MTNS (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

surlybugger said:


> Red skies ant night, fat-biker's delight:
> 
> View attachment 1111269
> 
> ...


I swear that middle picture looks like a demonic skeletal moose! Great pics.


----------



## nordicriderqc (Nov 18, 2016)

i saw the same thing haha


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

That new bike smell


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

Congrats. Cool bike

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rick_reno (Nov 23, 2016)

*First ride in the snow today*


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

jeffw-13 said:


> That new bike smell


What fork?


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

solarplex said:


> What fork?


Sarma Hoboy. I dont know what length. It came with the bike. The offset is 6mm less than stock Farley but feels fine on the trail. Bike steers great compared to my Surly ICT.


----------



## GspotRider (Jan 21, 2004)

I suppose I should join the photo fray! I just got a Kona Wozo. Incredible fun!

Untitled by avyoung, on Flickr


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Slow and low, that is the tempo. Pic is from last Saturday, pre super cold Sunday in MN.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

A couple a' new Mayors in town.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Short but sweet, last ride before a week of Xmas holidays, eating and drinking too much.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Shark, that's the point at which breaking out the bike is at it's best!


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*Beach ride...*

I everyone lots of great snow photos lately, will never get the chance around here for that. We do have lots of beaches, road half of Blacksmiths Beach today.

















The sand is super soft, its like riding uphill in a head wind. Still a beautiful place to ride.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Oz, have a pump handy for the end of the beach ride to pump up those tires! Air em down and the ride improves.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> Oz, have a pump handy for the end of the beach ride to pump up those tires! Air em down and the ride improves.


Thanks mate, yes I will go lower next time, have the mini floor pump in the frame bag. This beach is the softest around here, and definitely needs some low pressure in the tyres. A good workout though


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

Several Rides worth


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice N Icy in North Jersey


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Today's ride in Maine. At 44 degrees, it was a beautiful day for a ride.


----------



## Rumblefish29er (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice ride today in Newport 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Great day, but the Knards are a struggle in the melty snow.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

*hairy weather*

Even if you prepare for bad weather--when it hits it takes a while getting used to. The wind pushed me around today, but man, what an experience!

Zona


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Santa delivered!


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

Freezing Great Lakes make for some interesting features. The ice rolls up in to babyhead and gravel size "stones." It's like riding a rock garden that just goes on and on. The ice is hard, but textured, so it isn't slick.

















And it wouldn't be a proper Festivus Day ride without the Festivus Pole.


----------



## nordicriderqc (Nov 18, 2016)

nice bike he looking good


----------



## EMS_0525 (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

My partner for today's ride is getting impatient.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Middle of winter here. No snow, days high 28C. Future wife testing out the Fatty.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

Canmore Nordic centre

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Gooseberry Mesa today. 6".


----------



## smokersteve (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

cjbiker said:


> View attachment 1112405


Nice pic. What's on the down tube, and lashed to the down tube, here?


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

Magicscreen said:


> Nice pic. What's on the down tube, and lashed to the down tube, here?


Dave's mud shovels.


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Oops, I meant seat tube. What's the silver thing?


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks like a thermos 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

A hot drink on a cold trail -- that would be smart!


----------



## jcollinsia (Jul 26, 2011)

Taking advantage of some fresh snow over the holiday weekend.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

Magicscreen said:


> Oops, I meant seat tube. What's the silver thing?


A thermos.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

Magicscreen said:


> A hot drink on a cold trail -- that would be smart!


Exactly.


----------



## Troy Carter (Dec 7, 2016)

My first Fatty, a new Felt DD30.









Shown with Answer 810 3" risers, Surly frame bag, Bud/Lou, and some bar mits. This was my second ride at it was a wonderful 6°f.


----------



## guvna (Mar 31, 2008)

What trail system is this?


cjbiker said:


> View attachment 1112405


----------



## Tomy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yesterday in Central Finland:


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Looks beautiful. I'm surprised the signs are in English.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moldmaker (Dec 26, 2016)

A short Xmas day ride, De Pere (Green Bay, WI).
My first fat bike.


----------



## thegoldrun (Feb 27, 2007)

Fatboy carbon w/ new specialized burra toptube bag.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Ok, one more:


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

mdilthey said:


> Ok, one more:


This one's good.


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

Today is end of the year maintainence day on the fatbikes.


----------



## basharteg (Jul 9, 2005)

*Afton, WY Star Valley View trail*

Local ski trail is welcoming fat bikers with open arms


----------



## basharteg (Jul 9, 2005)

Dogs love fat biking as much as we do. Ain't life grand?


----------



## basharteg (Jul 9, 2005)

For the Rest of Us! Hilarious, I get it.


----------



## basharteg (Jul 9, 2005)

You, sir, are one lucky man.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Took my oldest out for a ride at one of the trails here in St Louis. Down visiting for the holidays, can't be here without hiting local trails too

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

First ride for this year, Happy New Year to all!

@ Northern Finland


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Spruce Run Reservoir NJ with very low water level.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Somewhere in MA









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

North Table Mountain, Golden, CO
Happy New Year annual ride.


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

took wifey on her first singletrack fatty ride today.


----------



## nordicriderqc (Nov 18, 2016)

really cool ride las night 
new short stem40mm and 750mm handlebar thats great for balance on snowshoes track but btw the tree ...


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

New Years Day fat action


----------



## andy b. (Sep 7, 2010)

Quiet New Years Eve ride on fresh snow.


----------



## nordicriderqc (Nov 18, 2016)

riding on fresh snow like that its just like a dream


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Rodney Jekyl said:


> took wifey on her first singletrack fatty ride today.


That looks like perfect conditions for a first ride!


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Went for a little gravel/single track ride and decided to check in with the ice fisherman. Perfect day for a ride.


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

sryanak said:


> That looks like perfect conditions for a first ride!


there was some glare ice that popped up, and she hit the deck a few times. it was in the 40's though, so temps were nearly perfect.

today, i was looking kaleidopete... i did a 17 mile north jersey singletrack rock ride


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Temp dropped 18 degrees during my ride. Snow is on the way 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ice ride today, no bueno. Need some snow but none in the forecast.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Albuquerque

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Fun in NH


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Part of my morning commute


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

radair said:


> Fun in NH


Wow! awesome.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Not Epic - but more fun than the two days we went skiing -*

This is by Grant Lake in the June Lake California. 
(Fluffy white dog in tow)









You might want to mute the sound...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

basso4735 said:


> Ice ride today, no bueno. Need some snow but none in the forecast.


Same here, the rain around Christmas in MN/WI pretty much took out all the trails that are not maintained. I bit it pretty good a few days ago when I took a lil jaunt in the dark... no bueno. At least it was only my ego that got hurt.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Fundy Park*

Some nice snowshoe packed singletrack


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Rodney Jekyl said:


> there was some glare ice that popped up, and she hit the deck a few times. it was in the 40's though, so temps were nearly perfect.
> 
> today, i was looking kaleidopete... i did a 17 mile north jersey singletrack rock ride


From Kaleidopete......maybe next time we'll meet up, it's a big woods though!


----------



## YDKDY (Feb 3, 2006)

*Ride No. 2 on the Mukluk*


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

basso4735 said:


> Ice ride today, no bueno. Need some snow but none in the forecast.
> View attachment 1113519
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That kind of trail looks familiar 

Ice, not snow, seems to be the best I can ever get where I am - just threw in the towel and got gripstuds.

If that's all I'm getting to ride, so be it.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the posts with pictures folks. It sure adds to the stoke. I am in a cold rainy Northern California clime right now and did not ride today. My Mukluk has two flat tires. I need to get it rolling and post some pics here this week.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Winter mode. Anticipating 10-12 inches tomorrow.



















I ride on my lunch for about 45 minutes. I need to loose the Bluto tho and go carbon rigid I think.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

ship the Bluto to me, just on a "trial" basis


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

cmg71 said:


> ship the Bluto to me, just on a "trial" basis
> 
> View attachment 1113840


Ok. Just cover $325 for shipping.


----------



## foresterLV (Dec 25, 2016)

Abit too much for 4.0 tires, hopefully my 4.8 bike will be back soon.


























Sent from my SM-G900F


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Jake's Rocks*


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Allegheny National Forest*


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

The weather was so nice l had to leave work at lunch so l could ride. It was worth it


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Barely enough snow to justify the fat bike, but fun anyway 

Lurch Lunch Ride by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

First powder day with the new ski attachment. No more front wheel washout - even when traversing uphill on a sledding hill! (I will be creating a thread showing how anyone can make this for under $20.)


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

baker said:


> Barely enough snow to justify the fat bike, but fun anyway


a fatbike requires no justification


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful day today!


----------



## mouricesimo (Jul 10, 2008)

*nice*



veloborealis said:


> With several inches of snow on the ground, I spent last weekend roaming around the Nome area on the fatback checking on trail conditions. Not too many slednecks or dog mushers out yet, but trails are slowly emerging. Did some walking and pushing, too. All in all a great weekend on the bike. vb


the art of the clown is more profound than we think; it is neither tragic or comic. It is thecomic mirror of tragedy and the tragic mirror or comedy.
andre suares essai sur le clown 1917


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Subzero cruise today


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mayor on the campaign trail...








Gone Jeepin...Again!!


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Some summer amongst the snow


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

Morning ride before sunrise, nice "trails" again @ Northern Finland


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2016)

link to hires wallpaper
https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-5dkpPF7/0/O/i-5dkpPF7.jpg


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Found some packed singletrack today, deep! If you get the front tire of the edge, couple good wipeouts but soft landings.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Western PA before the freezing rain moved in.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Mayor on the campaign trail...
> 
> View attachment 1114391
> 
> Gone Jeepin...Again!!


Get's my vote. :thumbsup: Look's like you, the Mayor and Sarge are having a blast, good on ya. Keep the stoke alive Banshee.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Fun spin in MA before all the snow melted.


----------



## Dnek1999 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Farley-fresh snow*

Fresh tracks just after snow stopped in CT


----------



## kevbikemad (Jan 2, 2006)

Super cold weather, record snowfall in December. Good times.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

I've titled this piece, 'Commitment':


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

blue_biker said:


> Winter mode. Anticipating 10-12 inches tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you want a harsher ride?


----------



## victorike (Jan 18, 2016)

From Mallorca... Spain.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Nurse Ben said:


> Why do you want a harsher ride?


Oh my god will you stop it with the obsessive anti-carbon trolling.

We get it already.

Please point at the doll where the carbon bicycle parts touched you.


----------



## PhdPepper (Jun 7, 2016)

schnee said:


> Oh my god will you stop it with the obsessive anti-carbon trolling.
> 
> We get it already.
> 
> Please point at the doll where the carbon bicycle parts touched you.


Guess I'm missing some history there, but the OP also said he wanted to drop his Bluto.... seems that's what ben was referring to.

funny post tho.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Friday hooky


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

Weather is finally good enough for a shore ride out at Folsom. I could not believe all of the drift wood.


----------



## foresterLV (Dec 25, 2016)

Judgement-day 









Sent from my SM-G900F


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Blue66 (Sep 18, 2016)

Southern Germany - not so much snow at the moment


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

my fattie waited patiently for me while l had a warmup beer near the end of my ride, 
.....l love her....


----------



## headwind (Sep 30, 2004)

The bitter cold is abating somewhat. It was only -18 today and how warm it feels.
I went over some ice today and found a muskrat frozen solid about 5 inches down. The ice is over 24 inches think but he drowned when it was about 4 inches or so.
The ice has some big cracks from the extreme cold spell.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

The Great Lake. Huron, more specifically.


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

Northern Finland, -21'C , really nice weather..


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Did a long ( for me ) beach ride in this unusually nice weather.





































Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

A quick lap today before the storm


----------



## headwind (Sep 30, 2004)

Found a six foot drift. And it was rideable. Didn't go off the steep side though.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Marshal Mesa?

Delete, ****, been drinking.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Mud Lake, Nederland, CO


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Geek said:


> A quick lap today before the storm


Marshal Mesa?


----------



## Dnek1999 (Apr 15, 2014)

*No snow left, but cold still*


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

The Trails at Jakes Rocks:









Harriet Hollister:









Chenango Valley State Park:


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

The frozen wilds of the Lake Michigan shoreline.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

No snow


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Magicscreen said:


> The frozen wilds of the Lake Michigan shoreline.


Where abouts were you? I rode from Holland area to Grand Haven on Sunday and it was great, a little bumpy in some areas all in all its a wonderful 20 mile out and back.


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

We were just north of you. Starting around Meinert Park north of Montague and heading south to the White Lake channel, and back. It was really gorgeous. Did you have any trouble with dune grass? We had 3 flats in 4 tires. The little needle sharp ends of emerging dune grass poking through the tires and piercing the tubes.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Magicscreen said:


> We were just north of you. Starting around Meinert Park north of Montague and heading south to the White Lake channel, and back. It was really gorgeous. Did you have any trouble with dune grass? We had 3 flats in 4 tires. The little needle sharp ends of emerging dune grass poking through the tires and piercing the tubes.


Oh cool, it was a perfect day for a ride! I'm hoping that the sun peaks out this saturday as well! No flats for me thank goodness, as it was 10 1/2 miles out and 10 1/2 miles back and i didn't have a spare tube (stupid i know). I was riding right on the beach the whole way so no dune grass to deal with, just some ice and driftwood to dodge.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Old Mine Park Trumbull,Ct


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

North shore of Boston. Snow melted and trails are mint.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

58° at the beach in January? Standard Michigan weather...



















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

PhdPepper said:


> Guess I'm missing some history there, but the OP also said he wanted to drop his Bluto.... seems that's what ben was referring to.
> 
> funny post tho.


No history that I know of... and you're correct, it had nothing to do with carbon, I was referring to him taking off the Bluto. It was a funny post, waaay off target though.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Riding with my buddy, just another day in paradise


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Silentfoe said:


> Gooseberry Mesa today. 6".


Very nice! Did you ride out ftom the main road or was it driveable.

I think we met out there last fall, we talked about living down in SG, I was driving a white Dodge Promaster van, I followed you in, you had a couple customers with you.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Oh cool. No, I rode from my house. I do link in to the main road but it's well after the nasty parts of the Gooseberry road.


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

It's pretty amazing, eh, Kyle? Those are great pics. We rode the blue loop at Owasippe. It was a little icy, but sunny, weirdly warm and gorgeous.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> Riding with my buddy, just another day in paradise


Good to see, Ben!


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Silentfoe said:


> Gooseberry Mesa today. 6".


Love this place and would love to be on the Mesa with that much snow

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I think your user name gives you away


----------



## Stark (Apr 29, 2008)

Lonely at the beach.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Magicscreen said:


> It's pretty amazing, eh, Kyle? Those are great pics. We rode the blue loop at Owasippe. It was a little icy, but sunny, weirdly warm and gorgeous.


You've got that right! Hard to believe that water crossing was only half as wide last weekend. I made it about half way and realized it was getting waaayyyy deeper lol. I did owasippe for the first time last year, very nice scenery around there. Is there still an access fee in the winter?


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

It's really beautiful there - and a good workout. This is what the site says about the schedule. "Open January 1st. Trails closed to public during the summer Boy Scout Season (2nd Saturday in June - 3rd Saturday in August) & during the month of November for deer hunting."

The other thing about it that's nice is that the ground is so sandy they don't seem to ever close because of wet conditions. Most everything else is closed because of rain and the big thaw.

And, yes, there's a fee to use the parking lot. $10/visit, or $60/calendar year. Here's the link to all the specifics: Trails - Owasippe Outdoor Education Center


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Silentfoe said:


> I think your user name gives you away


I do a week trip twice a year in the area and ride or hike with Morgan and it's a great time. I like hearing the history of the area.

I'm thinking your local and if you see a tan SMB with a scale the earth sticker on the door you are welcome in camp.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I am more local than any other mountain biker. Next time you come out you can park your camper in my yard. I'd love to hang out and go for a few rides. Just PM me and we can work it out.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Silentfoe said:


> I am more local than any other mountain biker. Next time you come out you can park your camper in my yard. I'd love to hang out and go for a few rides. Just PM me and we can work it out.


Will do. I was pretty sure you lived in AV and I'm still mad at myself for not getting the house at the end of road by the gate when they first had it up for sale.

This was camp last Easter and yes we waited for stuff to dry out. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)




----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

gooseberry1 said:


> Will do. I was pretty sure you lived in AV and I'm still mad at myself for not getting the house at the end of road by the gate when they first had it up for sale.
> 
> This was camp last Easter and yes we waited for stuff to dry out.
> 
> ...


Sweet Sportsmobile. Allows one to embrace the impending zombie apocalypse with a can-do attitude...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

baltobrewer said:


> Sweet Sportsmobile. Allows one to embrace the impending zombie apocalypse with a can-do attitude...


Must have diesel, then you can hit up all the fast food places for the leftover cooking oil; zombies don't like fast food, it's too hard to catch.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Nurse Ben said:


> Must have diesel, then you can hit up all the fast food places for the leftover cooking oil; zombies don't like fast food, it's too hard to catch.


I'm going to save this quote

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Great ride today in the snow, quiet on the trails other than some critters.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Before the unthaw turned everything to snot this morning


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

gooseberry1 said:


> Will do. I was pretty sure you lived in AV and I'm still mad at myself for not getting the house at the end of road by the gate when they first had it up for sale.
> 
> This was camp last Easter and yes we waited for stuff to dry out.
> 
> ...


Hey, is that a Honda Mini-Trail CT-70? I have a '79 that I used to ride a lot as a kid (it's stored on a friend's farm now so haven't seen it in ages, but that frame is unmistakable).


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Jet Black said:


> Hey, is that a Honda Mini-Trail CT-70? I have a '79 that I used to ride a lot as a kid (it's stored on a friend's farm now so haven't seen it in ages, but that frame is unmistakable).


Yes it's my get a burger bike and restock tool.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

gooseberry1 said:


> Yes it's my get a burger bike and restock tool.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sweet! That's a classic... Cool to see one in the wild.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Hangin' at the bar with the Big Boys.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Another 6", drier than the mashed potatoes of the day before, colder weather firmed things up, suprisingly rideable.

Met a younger couple who demoed some fat bikes, the shop sent them out with ~10psi in the tires, so when I met them they'd been walking for a while. I got em straightened out.


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi mate hope you don't mind...

















And tyer pressure is everything get that wrong and that bike shop won't sell to my bikes no matter how many demos they give.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Well...technically not day, but yeah. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

Making fresh tracks!


----------



## ForestyForest (Jan 25, 2017)

Death Valley near Eureka Dunes. :thumbsup:


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

My endurance for pedalling the fat tires is slowly improving! (Fifth ride on it)


----------



## Ekke (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice to have some light in the morning commute..


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Sometimes, fresh, crusty corduroy is a lot of fun....


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^May be a sn-aux pas there, laying it on the drivetrain...

Feeling like winter here in MN again today, may get out on the lake again yet!


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> Sometimes, fresh, crusty corduroy is a lot of fun....


I'm jealous, that looks great!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

dbhammercycle said:


> ^May be a sn-aux pas there, laying it on the drivetrain...


I get a special thrill out of annoying the DSO! people. 



Branner said:


> I'm jealous, that looks great!


That's a block from my house, groomed just for fatties. We've gotten so much snow lately that 6" to either side of this trail you'd sink in to your headset.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Was pretty disappointed, really wanted a swim


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Groomers through the woods...miles and miles and miles.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

brentos said:


> Groomers through the woods...miles and miles and miles.
> 
> View attachment 1118327


Great! now you're keeping it a secret where it is, right?


----------



## Phat Cactus (May 6, 2016)

Tuscarora St. Forest - Pennsylvania


----------



## afterhours (Sep 1, 2005)

Tumalo Creek Trail, Bend, OR


----------



## blizzard_mk (Feb 19, 2006)

Plowing some soft snow off of the trails. Churning Rapids Trails, Hancock, MI.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

blizzard_mk said:


> Plowing some soft snow off of the trails. Churning Rapids Trails, Hancock, MI.


Awesome and THANK YOU!


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

kaleidopete said:


> Great! now you're keeping it a secret where it is, right?


No secrets.

Marquette, MI.


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Will someone please link me to an FAQ about posting pictures using the mobile site. I can't find one, and can't seem to work it out. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mayor in Arizona


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Magicscreen said:


> Will someone please link me to an FAQ about posting pictures using the mobile site. I can't find one, and can't seem to work it out.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Tapatalk allows you to post pix. I have not found the link on the mobile site that would work for ya.


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

First ride on the new rig!


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks much for the quick response! I'll look into that.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That proves it!! Orange is in fact the new black...

Congratz on the new bike, autosmith. Looks like a fun air shot, too.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Magicscreen said:


> Thanks much for the quick response! I'll look into that.


You're welcome.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

The Anchorage *Frigid Bits*™ 6hr Boner ride was a success last night with a 23 mile course, burn barrel and liquid festivities at the end. The trails were a combination of ski trails, single track and multi-use paths (pictured). Was snowing pretty decently the entire time, made for soft, but totally manageable conditions (no slow trail-breaking). Thanks to all that came out!


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

A couple hours of riding that groomed singletrack in the deep, dark woods...and I ended up here...









then to work...


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Got out early for a ride before work. Squeaky brakes are loud at 5:30 am!



















Merrell Trail. Rockford, MI

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Looking good, Kyle! I haven't made it to Merrill yet.

What kind of rack do you have there?


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

It was a great weekend ride!
























and video..


----------



## FarNorth (Feb 12, 2011)

The Alaska Gulf Coast


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ekke said:


> Nice to have some light in the morning commute..


Ha Ha. That perspective makes the bike look a 100 feet tall!


----------



## golfpt (Dec 20, 2016)

Was there yesterday afternoon (Merrell), it was snowing pretty good...Great trails!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## golfpt (Dec 20, 2016)

golfpt said:


> Was there (Merrell) yesterday afternoon, it was snowing pretty good...Great trails!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

From today's ride:


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

jpaa said:


> It was a great weekend ride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning photos!
Do you have the first one in a larger format? I'd love to make it my wallpaper 

cheers!


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

*New Beargrease 2016*









It's been a few years since I have posted here. I bought this bike new at a reduced price and when I found a paint blemish they dropped the price another $100. DEAL at $1900 :thumbsup:
I still have my black Pugs that I bought new three years ago and keeping it for in town errands .. hauling the groceries home. I have saved a lot of money keeping the car parked in the garage. This BG is for fun and keeping it light, no rack going on it like I have on the Pugs.


----------



## glockrocket17 (Aug 26, 2015)

I love making first tracks.

Yankee springs recreation area
Near gun lake, MI.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Magicscreen said:


> Looking good, Kyle! I haven't made it to Merrill yet.
> 
> What kind of rack do you have there?


If there's good snow its a great winter ride, but it sees lots of use and can get icy pretty quick. That's the Kuat Transfer 2. Bought it beginning of spring and have had it on my car for 25k miles with no complaints. its always had a little play but for the price i've been super happy with it.



golfpt said:


> Was there yesterday afternoon (Merrell), it was snowing pretty good...Great trails!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Sure is!


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

kyle_vk said:


> If there's good snow its a great winter ride, but it sees lots of use and can get icy pretty quick. That's the Kuat Transfer 2. Bought it beginning of spring and have had it on my car for 25k miles with no complaints. its always had a little play but for the price i've been super happy with it.


Thanks! I've never heard of that rack before. Does it fit a fat tire comfortably? I've got the same idea in the Thule, and it's great for my road bikes, but the boots for the wheels and the arms are too narrow and short for the fat wheels. I end up essentially bungee-cording the fat bikes to the rack.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

fatties on the prowl here in the northeast...


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Yesterday's after-school ride.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^That's awesome, still tryin to get my young'n interested in bikes, he likes scooters, but he's 4 so I got time. I love riding on the lakes, smooth riding, nobody but the ice fisherman, some pond hockey people, and the fat-bikers. Good company. Nice pic, hope you enjoyed your post ride hot cocoa!


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

dbhammercycle said:


> ^That's awesome, still tryin to get my young'n interested in bikes, he likes scooters, but he's 4 so I got time. I love riding on the lakes, smooth riding, nobody but the ice fisherman, some pond hockey people, and the fat-bikers. Good company. Nice pic, hope you enjoyed your post ride hot cocoa!


Thanks! He's been nuts about bikes since he first put eyes on them. He was off training wheels at 2y8mo old. He can rip. The Norco 24" fatty was his Christmas gift from Santa and he absolutely loves it. He just turned 7 and is looking forward to his first taste of Juniors XC racing.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Hopkins Lake in the Mid Mitten.


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank you to all the snow shoers, skiers, and fat bikers for packing in the trails. Stepping (or falling) off the packed trail meant extricating myself from waist deep snow! Yesterday: 27 miles, 30 degree temps, and sunny skies.


----------



## richa831 (May 11, 2005)

where is that ?



Nurse Ben said:


> Another 6", drier than the mashed potatoes of the day before, colder weather firmed things up, suprisingly rideable.
> 
> Met a younger couple who demoed some fat bikes, the shop sent them out with ~10psi in the tires, so when I met them they'd been walking for a while. I got em straightened out.
> 
> ...


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

19km of this...


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I spy something that looks like a moose!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

A couple of my buddies in the alpine zone the other day; the Presidential range is in the background. I had to drive to MA to look at a work project. My loss.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## lateshoe (Jan 20, 2017)

*lurchin round the finger lakes*

inaugural ride. had the park to myself


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Just another "night" in paradise


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Magicscreen said:


> Thanks! I've never heard of that rack before. Does it fit a fat tire comfortably? I've got the same idea in the Thule, and it's great for my road bikes, but the boots for the wheels and the arms are too narrow and short for the fat wheels. I end up essentially bungee-cording the fat bikes to the rack.
> 
> Thanks again.


Yeah it fits great. I only have 4" tires but I don't doubt it would fit larger just fine. I through a Velcro strap on the front wheel anyways as a back up. It's a very versatile rack.


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks, I'll keep an eye out for it. Just back from Owasippe. It's in excellent shape if you want to make the trip.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

The art of the unplanned dismount:



















Today, we rode before sun up, at 06:30. Shockingly well attended ride!


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

It's a decent enough view.


----------



## Cevan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## lateshoe (Jan 20, 2017)

*lurchin round the finger lakes*

fun at bare hill


----------



## Dnek1999 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Kingdom Trails*


----------



## SworksDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Dnek1999 said:


> View attachment 1119936
> 
> 
> View attachment 1119943


Conditions were Superb...Firm groomed trails made for 2 great days of riding..

Props to the Kingdon Trails Team..great work!!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

The kids and I rode in the Empire State Winter Games yesterday. We did the enduro race. The snow was packed powder and nice. The course was about 1/2 mile climb followed by 1/2 mile down ski trail and over a couple jumps. The kids had to do 6 laps, they both got first place in their category. I had 8 laps, came in last Great fun.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

*My Fattie*

This pic was taken before my recent Shimano crank mod and a few other mods . THe bike was stripped down to the frame and then rebuilt with new Zee cranks with frame modifications, XTR chainring (machined down to remove shifting pins etc), superstar gold bottom cup and bearing, FSA top internal cup and bearing, UD carbon rigid forks, Tune gold stem with ti bolts, KCNC alloy bar, Tune gold seatpost, Extralite gold seatclamp, Tune handmade carbon saddle with white leather, carbon Schmolke cradle, MCFK ti/alloy fixings, Xpedo pedals with built in elastomers, KMC SL chain, Deore derailleur with Hope blue alloy jockey wheels, Exilir white brakes, Hope gold floating rotor 180mm, KCNC lightweight floating rotor 160mm with gold KCNC lightweight adaptor and Shimano XTR adaptor, old school alloy X-lite plugs with modified internals, Absoluteblack integrated red top cap and bolt. Most bolts replaced with titanium and alloy .

32000 lumen front light (actual 10,000 lumens rated) with upgraded battery with built in volt meter and touchscreen display, rear Lezyne alloy blue USB light .

More work to be done though . Lots more including a Hornit (horn) and a new throttle with more amps and quicker response time with a better battery display .


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Daily as in today , not daytime
Perfect conditions , -15°C.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Allegheny National Forest*


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

The local trails in all their hard-packed glory last night.









Currently they're getting heavy rains with a high of 47 today.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

I had a little condensation issue when I got to the Willow Community Center after the Sven Erikkson. 
Same ride as Co-opski's post.


----------



## lateshoe (Jan 20, 2017)

*lurchin round the finger lakes*

a bit of a thaw today. still waiting on my fenders...







Hi Tor Wildlife Management Area


----------



## JT1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Newbie here. I discovered fat bikes recently and have been riding my Framed Minnesota 3.0 as often as possible, since. My poor road bike is feeling abandoned.

We received 18 inches of snow yesterday and I got my first, proper snow ride!


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Did 10 miles into the neighboring town New Cannan, CT yesterday with a friend of mine, we had 13 inches of snow total from the storm yesterday. Roads weren't plowed, and we got some funny looks from people driving by. Even had a few people take pictures of us to show there buddies in their office.
His bike on the left, mine on the right.


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Winter Bike to Work Day Anchorage.


----------



## kevban (Sep 20, 2016)

:madman::madman:


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Central Cascades, near Cle Elum


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Moonlit rides are awesome.


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

New Fatty in the Scrub Brush..


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Ridiculous crust riding to be had this morning....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lookin good, Smithhammer!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Weeeeee


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Geek, that looks like a rail trail good time! Wide open throttle time...


----------



## FarNorth (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Schultz66 (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

only had to 'hike a bike' about 500 metres


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Helmet PD, I assure you I evaluated all possible risks on the other side and it was deemed safe.


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

I can't decide if the last pics are weird or cool. @abelfonseca is this how you normally ride with others?


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

grubetown said:


> I can't decide if the last pics are weird or cool. @abelfonseca is this how you normally ride with others?


That's how I always ride with my ridiculously good looking possee. Who wants to have a gasoline fight?


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

mdilthey said:


> That's how I always ride with my ridiculously good looking possee. Who wants to have a gasoline fight?


Clutch quote, Max!


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

grubetown said:


> I can't decide if the last pics are weird or cool. @abelfonseca is this how you normally ride with others?


Yes, 96% of the time...

I dont usually take pictures on my rides, but when I do... I make them unrealistic.

We were having our pre wedding photo session with the missus (kids these days). After all the formal dressed up (boring) shots were done, we decided to take some having fun with the bikes.


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

Already leanin' towards the weekend again.


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr

by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Sticky slippery snow up by the lake


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

Night ride in the desert.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Riding my fatty in the woods around Fort Bragg/Mendocino this week.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

;-)


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Chapman State Park*


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

dangdang said:


> View attachment 1121613
> 
> Already leanin' towards the weekend again.


Drop bar fatties are just so badass...


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Took the 616 out for a little mud ride on this 54° Michigan day


























Only in Michigan can you be ice fishing in 54° weather (PSA this guy was stupid, couldn't have been more than 3" of ice and the pit connects directly to a river...🤐)









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## digibud (Sep 21, 2009)

*nice pic*

great composition...nicely done. drop bars, eh? sweet.


----------



## JT1 (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Where are you riding, Kyle? Looks like the thaw is on!


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

Brainard (frozen) Lake area


----------



## haymaker (Jul 12, 2013)

The snow on the Middlesex Fells (Massachusetts) was a little mushy to the side of the trails but sticking to the main path it was hard packed, almost ice like which made for some scary/fun down hills.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Magicscreen said:


> Where are you riding, Kyle? Looks like the thaw is on!


Just around some gravel pits in jenison. One of the only places near me to venture off road when the trails and too soft to ride. There's a lot of area to just roam around by the frame river so I like to stop there for quick adventures, usually seeing how far I can make it down the river without getting blocked lol.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## lateshoe (Jan 20, 2017)

unseasonably warm temps in western ny has made for nice single track riding lately


----------



## Dnek1999 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Last Ride on snow*

This was the last of the snow in Central CT


----------



## Minos Gzz (May 8, 2015)

Share the site!


----------



## Minos Gzz (May 8, 2015)

*Some snow in WNY last week*

I went to my local park just to stretch the legs and was a cool ride, no mud at all and the snow was packed, water puddles were completely frosted @ Buckhorn Island, NY


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

We went from no snow to a perfect storm yesterday. My first ride in the snow with a new-to-me Farley 7.


----------



## Dolomitebeast (Feb 21, 2017)

*Clearwater beach*

New to me Dolomite


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## lateshoe (Jan 20, 2017)

at the top


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Making fresh tracks


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

DD, you got a growler? Did you replace the MN or keep it for friends? Seems like the Framed rides pop up a lot after people get their feet cold and then they hop onto something else. I did that and now I'm looking for something else again... the wheel doesn't stop rolling, it just gets swapped for a different one!


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Eklutna Lake, AK


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Spring Crust*

Nice crust ride through the woodlot to check out the old camp. Great to be able to just go anywhere the bars fit between the trees, my favorite time of year to ride FAT!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

#HumpdayHooky above the Coors factory


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

First day of March, first time temps have exceeded 40f for months. Trails were firm and fast, a little corn, rode my new wheels : 27.5 x 3.8 Minions. Zoom, zoom


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Racking up miles tonight, in prep for the Togwotee Classic this weekend....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Smithhammer said:


> Racking up miles tonight, in prep for the Togwotee Classic this weekend....


Looks like triple A could help ya!

Good luck, Smithhammer! Keep us posted on your experience with the TC. Sounds hella fun...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Good luck, Smithhammer! Keep us posted on your experience with the TC. Sounds hella fun...


Thanks! They're calling for wind gusts up to 28mph, wind chill down to 0º and possibility for a couple inches of snow. Should be fun....


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

The 10th Anniversary Togwotee Winter Classic was a blast today. Good overall conditions made for some pretty quick times.

Route info: 
25 & 35 mile options (3000' and 4000' feet of climbing, respectively) 
Starting elevation: 8600'

I was too busy riding to take many pics, but here are a few:

Lining up for the first long climb:










Lots of Wyoming big country views along the way:




























On the drive home, through Grand Teton National Park:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Into the "Badlands", ILRA Michigan*





Video to follow.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Steve, that Triple B is triple bytchen!


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

You guys are killing me. I want to ride snow so bad. None for over a month. And the single track is closed because it's thawing.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> Steve, that Triple B is triple bytchen!


Thanks! I forgot to note, those two pics were saved out of GoPro's 4K video format as exported stills. Click on each pic and you can see what kind of resolution it is. I don't often use that feature, but yesterday I slung a lightweight full size tripod on my back for most of the ride. I was going to crop them, but the resolution isn't quite as good as I expected. If you want a better closeup, you still need to get the camera as close to you as possible, the large format helps, but the short focal length can still take away from getting a decent crop.


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> The 10th Anniversary Togwotee Winter Classic was a blast today. Good overall conditions made for some pretty quick times.
> 
> Route info:
> 25 & 35 mile options (3000' and 4000' feet of climbing, respectively)
> ...


That's much different than my last "groomed" experience. Cool!


----------



## VTPossum (Nov 20, 2008)

That is a great looking bike & cool looking place to ride. Watched the video, and heard the bells. Is that bear country?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

steelcityadv said:


> That's much different than my last "groomed" experience. Cool!


Ha, yeah...we got lucky this time. With different conditions this course could be pretty brutal....



VTPossum said:


> Is that bear country?


Very much so. The big brown kind. But they're all napping right now. I've bikepacked through this area in the summer however, and you definitely want to keep your bear spray handy.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*East Coast Crust*

Great crust ride through the woods today, followed a creek for a while then just picked my way through the trees. Who needs a trail, just pick a line and go! I only got lost twice


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Ancient Lakes is thawing, finally had a warm week, first non snow riding since November


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

No bears, but I bought those last year when doing a solo ride where black bears are common, and found they work great with dogs. Lots of people walk large dogs there unleashed. A couple years ago another biker got bit by a Pit Bull there. I'm not afraid of dogs and do well when approached. I rode there again today and dogs outnumbered people. When they hear the bells they look back early enough that they do not get startled.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice trail by the mine hole at the Ironworks


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> The 10th Anniversary Togwotee Winter Classic was a blast today. Good overall conditions made for some pretty quick times.
> 
> Route info:
> 25 & 35 mile options (3000' and 4000' feet of climbing, respectively)
> ...


Almost looks like mushers (sled+dog) to the left of climb. Small dot pulling big dot?
Did you need the Lauf?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

A pic of the Better Half having a great time on her Watchman @ the Togwotee Classic yesterday:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Smithhammer, with that chesire cat grin, you need to frame that pic for her!


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

No words...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Cromoth said:


> Almost looks like mushers (sled+dog) to the left of climb. Small dot pulling big dot?
> Did you need the Lauf?


That was just a couple snowmos whizzing by us.

No real need for the Lauf on that race route, but I was riding a trail yesterday that a moose had walked on and the Lauf was much appreciated!



BansheeRune said:


> Smithhammer, with that chesire cat grin, you need to frame that pic for her!


Welcome to my world...


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

I had a fun little 50 mile flat snowy gravel & some pavement ride yesterday: https://www.relive.cc/view/889203601









With a broke-ass ratchet ring and a delayed warranty replacement, I had missed the first 2 days of this 3 day return of winter. I wasn't going to let it keep me off the bike for the third day. 10-year old Tomicog to the rescue.









A quick disc removal, wheel flip, derailer removal, and chain ring and chain swap, I had a ride-able fixie that didn't care about the ratchet ring. I wasn't about to do a trail ride proper, but this worked out well.


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey, Steve -- Where is the ILRA in Michigan? It looks really nice.


Steve Balogh said:


> No bears, but I bought those last year when doing a solo ride where black bears are common, and found they work great with dogs. Lots of people walk large dogs there unleashed. A couple years ago another biker got bit by a Pit Bull there. I'm not afraid of dogs and do well when approached. I rode there again today and dogs outnumbered people. When they hear the bells they look back early enough that they do not get startled.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

no one in particular said:


> I had a fun little 50 mile flat snowy gravel & some pavement ride yesterday: https://www.relive.cc/view/889203601
> 
> View attachment 1125061
> 
> ...


That route looked pretty good!
But I really like the thermos on that bike.








-F


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Some people find it ominous when the sun goes down and the cold wind blows across the frozen Mississippi river, I love it!


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Allegheny National Forest*














Kinzua Dam Overlook


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

Fleas said:


> But I really like the thermos on that bike.


I really enjoy the thermos on the fork. For big night rides I'll put hot chocolate in it. For day rides it'll be coffee. I think I'll get a flask mount for the other side.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Workhorse


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Another angle...


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Quick ride through the woodlot after work 
Rain is in the forecast, will be riding mud before long!


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

What's that white stuff in all those pics? 

Springtime here in SoCal, even the roads are green


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

levity said:


> What's that white stuff in all those pics?
> 
> Springtime here in SoCal, even the roads are green


Get the picture outa here! You may have fat tires but that is not a snowy pic! I want snow!!!


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

TheNormsk said:


> ...I want snow!!!


Does this count?










(note arm and knee warmers - our idea of snow riding)


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ getting better


----------



## farleybob (May 22, 2012)

Winery ride checking out my new JJ's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT1 (Feb 10, 2017)

In West Rock State Park, New Haven, CT today.


----------



## andy b. (Sep 7, 2010)

The Pugs got to see some of everything yesterday; snow, slush, mud.


----------



## makkot (Mar 10, 2017)

fat bike lover from Italy


----------



## jjcarr (Mar 17, 2004)

Shake down ride on the CS197, fun bike.


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

Brainard Lake this morning.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Copper Peak. Michigan.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

prj71 said:


> Copper Peak. Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool place!


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Lake Michigan beach is high, hard and fast -- as long as you are going with the wind.


----------



## weisoseis (Apr 10, 2016)

Florida Everglades gravel ride. Her maiden voyage...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

What are you driving there? I can't make it out.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisoseis (Apr 10, 2016)

Magicscreen said:


> What are you driving there? I can't make it out.


It's a Charge Cooker Maxi 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nicely groomed single track for a day, then it dumped a half foot, followed by rain. It's spring.


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks... enjoy your new bike!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

First fatty ride for my kids on rental bikes. They did some "crust riding" too.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

No crust yet in Anchorage but the riding is still pretty good.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful pic, sryanak!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## weisoseis (Apr 10, 2016)

Magicscreen said:


> Thanks... enjoy your new bike!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes, that is amazing!


levity said:


> Beautiful pic, sryanak!
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Magicscreen said:


> Yes, that is amazing!


Thanks all, There some amazing places to ride up here.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Back during the last ice age (the real one, not the movie), there we're a series of enormous floods that resulted from ice dams forming and breaking.

The Missouls Floods we're huge, like Mississippi River at flood stage huge. They roared across the basalt lava plateaus until they reached the edge, forming waterfalls.

These waterfalls caused erosion of the plataeu edge, causing a retreat of the edge, leading to the formation of long valleys called coulees (Grand Coulee, site of the largest waterfall in recent history) and pot holes (Pot Hole State Park).

Ancient Lakes is a series of coulees with pot hole lakes, three levels, leading down into the Colombia River.

Pic 1 is taken from the upper plateau, above the main coulee, looking West toward the Colombia River. The cliff band with snow is the other side of the river.

Pic 2 is looking toward the Colombia River, just above three of the pot hole lakes.

Pic 3 is looking East, up into the second coulee.

Pic 4 is on the final bench before the river.

Pic 5 is Beau, he's my dog


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

South coast, West Australia


----------



## sdsyver (May 8, 2013)




----------



## JT1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Beautiful bicycling today at Rockland Preserve in Connecticut. With 2 feet of snow forecast for tomorrow, some serious snow cycling awaits!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Still 3 to 4 inches of fresh snow on local trails



the stream crossing


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay - Snow has never been here - but I switched from Bud to a Framed tire - I like the small 26 X 4 on the front...


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## SubZero-AK (Aug 4, 2014)

I just purchased my first fat bike last week. I now find myself trying to get out of work so I can go ride. It doesn't help that I live right next to Chugach state park and can ride from my house to get to the trails in less than 5 minutes.
















My 10-year-old son got a fat bike for his birthday too. We went to Portage Glacier last weekend. You couldn't ask for a better day out there. His only complaint is that the ride was too easy.


----------



## lateshoe (Jan 20, 2017)

*nor'easter fun*

entire new england area is socked in with snow. current total at 14" and rising for south rochester ny area. got sent home yesterday, sent home today. streets are ripe for fat bikes and tom foolery...


----------



## locoyokel (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*so'wester fun*

spring has sprung! 

Dripping Cave trail, Wood Cyn, SoCal


----------



## weisoseis (Apr 10, 2016)

lateshoe said:


> entire new england area is socked in with snow. current total at 14" and rising for south rochester ny area. got sent home yesterday, sent home today. streets are ripe for fat bikes and tom foolery...
> 
> View attachment 1126753


Miami here, +1 for the tomfoolery!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Munda Biddi trail


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Twimby said:


> Munda Biddi trail


1000k! Wish it were closer, mate!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Found some rocks in Boise today!


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Longhouse Drive*


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

VAST snowmobile trails in central VT last weekend before the Noreaster hit. They needed that! Trails were a mix of ice, leaves and crunchy snow.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Just my regular ride Mexico Beach, FL


----------



## SubZero-AK (Aug 4, 2014)

*Black Bear trail - Hillside STA, Anchorage, AK*

Spring in Anchorage and trails that I can ride to from my house....It really doesn't get much better.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Probably one of the last snow rides, this winter, fresh snow but melting fast, Highland Mi.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*current Muskoka snowpack*

today's ride...


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

Great pics 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

From last week as I have a hub problem.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Went to Carson City to house hunt and ride.

Pic #1: King's Canyon, still snowed in, hike a bike, then xc down.

Pic #2: Prison Hill


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Double post


----------



## Tctic (Nov 3, 2015)

Spring is here but there will still be snow couple of weeks:


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

My son on his first snow ride.









Our rigs, Growler MBS and Framed Minn 2.0.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Sadly it looks like we are done with snow unless a spring storm pops up this year. It's not spring is horrible by any means.


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

*MTBNJ short-track race: fatbike category*


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm a little afraid your ride is going to roll off into the water - though, maybe fatties float because of those big tires?!


nOOky said:


> Sadly it looks like we are done with snow unless a spring storm pops up this year. It's not spring is horrible by any means.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Spotted:

One FATLab Bootie Carbon Fat in the wild..









It had huge paws:


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

Yesterday may be been the last real snow ride in western NY. Conditions were all over the place, from magic crust to snow drift to mud. A fine enough ride, albeit slow going. But at least some good photo opportunities presented themselves.

First, without the bike, because it a pretty decent photo. The Rochester Lower Falls Park:









Obligatory with the bike shot:









And surfing the frozen waves of Lake Ontario:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Resurrection Pass, AK


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice shot, Jayem!

Beautiful... and cold looking!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Pretty warm actually, in the 20s and maybe closer to the 30s. It was low teens when I started, but heading uphill from Hope, AK, the valley gets a lot of sun and quickly I had to roll back my pogies and my feet were sweltering. Up in the pass (pictured) there was a little bit of wind, but again not enough to make it cold. I had a puffy jacket to throw on for the descent over my normal soft shell, but I quickly determined this was WAY too hot for the day and I was able to do most of the 20 mile descent with my pogies still rolled up. This is a pretty huge contrast to most descents where your core temp just drops like a rock and I have to put on additional clothing and change up stuff a bunch. Even though there's around 3700' of climbing/descent, there are long stretches of pretty level stuff where even though you are going "down", you have to pedal constantly and you generate some heat, so I was pleasantly surprised. The only possible issue I thought I'd run into was finishing too late, since I started around 11:15 at the trailhead. When I was almost done at 5:30pm I saw one guy heading up that said he was going to camp overnight, no sleeping bag, looked like he had a mat and maybe a bivy, but the temps are still dropping way down overnight, it was 2 degrees earlier in the day at the bottom, so hopefully he did alright. Even though my bike wasn't set up for camping, it seemed like I had way more gear for contingencies than this guy, although last night I just purchased a 406mhz PLB, even when prepared things can go wrong. With so much sunlight now though (well over 12hrs a day) things are going to start changing radically fast. The snow usually melts here at these altitudes faster than in the lower 48, because of the constant solar radiation. Gets to be a big mess of mud and slush, which is why it's nice to get as many rides in right now as possible!


----------



## soloyo (May 30, 2012)

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

It was forecast to rain at home so I went high as snow is well less wet than rain. Great decision. Beautiful day.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Spring cometh, may be our last winter fling, light snow over rotten corn, made for tricky riding...post holers didn't help.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

In stark contrast to the beautiful photos of fat bikes in the snow that Jayem and TheNormsk recently posted, I offer this shot from last week of a fattie entering a desiccated canyon in the SoCal desert. No snow, just rock and sand (and warm temps).


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Everything inside had dissappered.Eaten by fox?


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

Took a few days off to go skiing and biking in Ellicottville, NY. It was a little foggy...


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

*This week in Indiana*


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Springtime riding in normally dry SoCal (Santiago Oaks)

Weir Cyn










Bumblebee


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

It's been so interminably gray and rainy here. That looks just fantastic!


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Picked this up for the wife, she won't know it until she gets home shortly. Pretty much new, just needs to be setup tubeless.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks awesome! Lucky wife, indeed...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

nOOky said:


> Picked this up for the wife, she won't know it until she gets home shortly. Pretty much new, just needs to be setup tubeless.
> 
> View attachment 1129555


You wont lose her


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Kelowna, BC. What's with all this green stuff? I miss the snow!


----------



## Davesnhere (Apr 3, 2005)

*Mt Jemima...*


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

Muddy in the Woods, so rode Lester River. My head needed it.

Yep. Beer. In. The. Water. Bottle.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Good ride today. This was the DH race. There was an uphill race too.


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

That was fun to watch - thanks for posting it. Congrats on your win!


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Good one, Jayem! :thumbsup:

Not familiar with snow racing, but it looks fun. Do they ever add excitement with some slalom gates and bumps?

What are your speeds? Spun out in what gear?

Studded tires?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

levity said:


> Good one, Jayem! :thumbsup:
> 
> Not familiar with snow racing, but it looks fun. Do they ever add excitement with some slalom gates and bumps?
> 
> ...


Kind of slower this year due to the soft conditions. Tony, who I was pretty neck-and-neck with, said he was at about 40mph when he checked after the race. Not really spinning out though (in 32-11). I could pedal and go faster, but I was trying to go fast enough to have pretty good positive control. Sometimes exaggerated movements when fatbiking are what cause you to lose traction, so sprinting can be counter productive. I experienced that last year, even if you *think* you are spun out, you can often still pedal like crazy and go faster. There were two races actually, an uphill race, where we went down first, then did a lollypop and then climbed up the big hill in the video. Then the downhill race. I was able to ride up nearly everything, except a short couple-hundred feet, but that was definitely not indicative of most people's experience. Riding down was a bit easier, but there were soft patches, a few times I strayed left or right and I hit a soft patch, that was the reason Tony got some good distance on me after passing, before he hit a soft section and wiped out. Today it was he-who-did-not-wipe-out on the DH. We've had a little bit of rain and temps have been above freezing for a while now. Plus, on Wednesday we got about a foot of very wet snow, so trying to get it to settle in the above-freezing temps is difficult. Still, I like it when it's "just good enough for me to ride and no one else" 

Next week's race at Alyeska is like this, but on steriods, taking the Tram up for about 2000' vertical down. Typically, those slopes are a little more packed. Arctic Valley is more of a back-country place that never grooms (except this track right before the race). At Alyeska, guys have clocked around 55mph or more, so that is plenty exciting without leaving the ground!

I find studs give me a little more positive control, also more braking effectiveness. The harder the surface is, the more this is exaggerated. I could have gotten by without today, but at Alyeska I've found that on their harder packed slopes the studs let me ride off-camber on the groomed stuff much easier and make my brakes even more effective. No ice to speak of usually at this time of year.

We have races and trails that have features like doubles and tabletops. Usually in the winter it's difficult to get the speed for some of the doubles, but not impossible. Fun to do.

Here was last year:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, the flat-light. That was the other reason it was slower this year


----------



## Phat Cactus (May 6, 2016)

The poor Pugs. She has been watching the Ice Cream Truck head out the door all winter. She finally got a chance to stretch her legs yesterday on some local singletrack. I forgot how much I loved this bike. Looks like I need to plan a little bike-packing adventure!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Phat Cactus, the Pugz says, either way, you're going over the bars cause I didn't get to play all winter long!!

Looks like a nice trail ride was in store!


----------



## Phat Cactus (May 6, 2016)

Hehe Banshee! The guys sitting on their full suspension steeds at the trailhead looked at me funny as I passed by to hit the single track. I overhead some rumblings of steel, racks, and craziness coming from them. Lol!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Phat Cactus said:


> Hehe Banshee! The guys sitting on their full suspension steeds at the trailhead looked at me funny as I passed by to hit the single track. I overhead some rumblings of steel, racks, and craziness coming from them. Lol!


Sarge finds those peeps most annoying cause they are in our way on climbs in particular. I can't get enough of 3.0's on singletrack. Haven't thought about +tires/wheels for the Mayor cause the fat rides into the backcountry in search of unimproved deer trails is highly irresistible.

Glad taking your lumps wasn't too hard on ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## afterhours (Sep 1, 2005)

quick test ride to test out my new bluto turned into a 4 hour adventure... not that i'm complaining 

















Deschutes River Trail, Bend, OR


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)




----------



## rentalrider (Apr 23, 2016)

OK, that race looks like a riot! I would have some natural "gravitational assistance" in the downhill, too (I'm fat). Might just have to organize something like that in my area! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Trail Obstructed By Swamp*

Only affects un-capable bikes.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

rentalrider said:


> OK, that race looks like a riot! I would have some natural "gravitational assistance" in the downhill, too (I'm fat). Might just have to organize something like that in my area! Thanks for sharing!


No such thing as 'fat' on a cyclist.

Long range fuel tank, maybe.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Hahhhhahaahahahahahaha


----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)

There`s no snow around here but I still enjoy riding the fatty with the regular mountain bikes.


----------



## afterhours (Sep 1, 2005)

great day for some crust cruising at Sparks Lake, Bend, OR


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Found some new rocks today.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Race was from the top of the tram down to the day lodge, something like 2200 vertical. Speeds weren't nearly as fast this year, only around 45mph instead of 55mph, big ruts formed, which wouldn't be so bad, but you couldn't see well at the top, in typical Alyeska fashion. I remember a ski day this year when I shared the lift with a girl visiting from CO who asked "is the visibility always this bad?" Yep. This race is a blast though, you get some fast speeds going. I got 9th, which was better than I thought I'd do, given how slow I was at first trying to see where I was going and then later when I crashed on a switchback (but it's snow, so who cares?). Brakes were burning like crazy coming though, haha. Top time still less than 3 minutes.

Riding down from the Tram building to the start of the race...figuring out "holy ****, this is soft as heck" (new snow)







Which made everyone adjust their tire pressures.































This guy only rode half a bike! Ballsy.


----------



## Wcginn (Feb 22, 2017)

*Great Sand Dune National Park*

*Twenty2 Bully Fat Bike, Wife of 50 years, & SAND.​*


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

Ocotillo in bloom. Desert can get pretty green at times...


----------



## bike2ski (Mar 26, 2017)

interior Alaska singletrack


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

This thread needs more goose.









*edit: posting from this phone is hard.


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

*On the trail today...*









Be on the look-out for slower moving fauna


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

First ride on new tires


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

*Some BMX action*

Just some little BMX jumps


----------



## Maxeymum (Mar 2, 2017)

A couple of small segments of the Maah Daah Hey trail in SW North Dakota, riding from the Bully Pulpit trailhead.


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

Nockamixon PA last weekend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

ianick said:


> First ride on new tires
> 
> View attachment 1132272


Don't you love the Maxxis Minions? They're grippy AF! 

BTW, I am surprised that you could fit 4.8 in the Bucksaw. Thought the largest size you could fit was 4.0


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Singletrack Wawayanda


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

Maxeymum said:


> A couple of small segments of the Maah Daah Hey trail in SW North Dakota, riding from the Bully Pulpit trailhead.


I rode my Bucksaw in the MDH 25 last year. Registered for the MDH 50 this year. Haven't decided if I'm riding the Bucksaw or what yet. Do you ride in the race?


----------



## Maxeymum (Mar 2, 2017)

rlbruski said:


> I rode my Bucksaw in the MDH 25 last year. Registered for the MDH 50 this year. Haven't decided if I'm riding the Bucksaw or what yet. Do you ride in the race?


I too have a Bucksaw now, just picked it up a few weeks ago in Bismarck. Very cool you raced it in that race. I haven't done the race yet; my son was talking about the 4x25 mile segment relay last year and I was going to do one leg, but it never came to fruition.


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

kaleidopete said:


> Singletrack Wawayanda


Is the trail heavy with rocks and rock gardens? I go hiking in that area a lot and know how rocky it is!


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

Maxeymum said:


> I too have a Bucksaw now, just picked it up a few weeks ago in Bismarck. Very cool you raced it in that race. I haven't done the race yet; my son was talking about the 4x25 mile segment relay last year and I was going to do one leg, but it never came to fruition.


Congrats on the Bucksaw! Great bikes. You should sign up for the race. My son and I and 2 buddies are doing the 50. Will be camping at the Medora Campground!


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

kaleidopete said:


> Singletrack Wawayanda


A fat bike in its element!! 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Engineer90 said:


> Don't you love the Maxxis Minions? They're grippy AF!
> 
> BTW, I am surprised that you could fit 4.8 in the Bucksaw. Thought the largest size you could fit was 4.0


They are really grippy. I especially enjoy the side knobs and how far you can lean the bike over. Quite a difference from the FBN that was on the rear previously.

These are the 4.0 Minions. The Bucksaw is not likely to clear the 4.8.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

*Bucksaw Full Moon Ride!*


----------



## Maxeymum (Mar 2, 2017)

rlbruski said:


> Congrats on the Bucksaw! Great bikes. You should sign up for the race. My son and I and 2 buddies are doing the 50. Will be camping at the Medora Campground!


I'll have to look into the dates -- I already have a good chunk of my summer booked up with holidays and other commitments.:bluefrown:

And yep, am already deeply in love with my Bucksaw!


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

ianick said:


> They are really grippy. I especially enjoy the side knobs and how far you can lean the bike over. Quite a difference from the FBN that was on the rear previously.
> 
> These are the 4.0 Minions. The Bucksaw is not likely to clear the 4.8.


IDK if you've been to Nockamixon in PA, very flowy and fast. I lean the hell out of my fattie and pick up a lot of speed. Handles a hell of a lot better than my 29er.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

Maxeymum said:


> I'll have to look into the dates -- I already have a good chunk of my summer booked up with holidays and other commitments.:bluefrown:
> 
> And yep, am already deeply in love with my Bucksaw!


Race is August 5. 6:00 AM start.


----------



## Maxeymum (Mar 2, 2017)

rlbruski said:


> Race is August 5. 6:00 AM start.


Ok, thanks for that. I wonder why they do it in August...the Badlands are usually hot as hades that time of year. Hence the 6:00 AM start I suppose.


----------



## Azwanderer (Apr 22, 2017)

*New fat bike*


----------



## Maxeymum (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice! Can't make out the brand, what is it?


----------



## Azwanderer (Apr 22, 2017)

It's a Moose 3.0


----------



## Maxeymum (Mar 2, 2017)

Azwanderer said:


> It's a Moose 3.0


Thanks. It's a nice looking rig.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Engineer90 said:


> Is the trail heavy with rocks and rock gardens? I go hiking in that area a lot and know how rocky it is!


Very rocky, that is South End trail, joins others to go around the lake


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

*TKK, fully Fat Fun *

Weekend Fat Fun in the UK :thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldrun (Feb 27, 2007)

My Fatboy Carbon with Vee Apache Fattyslick.. super fun "townie" mode, Oveja Negra bag for beers. The 4.5" Fattyslicks measure roughy 10mm wider than the stock Ground Controls 4.6" tires, but they fit fine with no clearance issues.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Monday was 20 degrees l rode in shorts and tshirt, then Thurs night it dumped 40cm of snow on us, so Friday l had to leave work early to go enjoy it 😎


----------



## Blinkz (Apr 20, 2015)

No snow in MN but it is quite chilly.


----------



## Maxeymum (Mar 2, 2017)

Just off the Maah Daah Hey trail in SW N. Dakota. That weird looking rock caught my eye so I stopped for a photo.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## weisoseis (Apr 10, 2016)

Maxeymum said:


> Just off the Maah Daah Hey trail in SW N. Dakota. That weird looking rock caught my eye so I stopped for a photo.


Did you ever think for a second that the rock could be a piece of a meteor? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blinkz (Apr 20, 2015)

Rain has closed all the trails here, so here is a throw back to some sun earlier this year.


----------



## Maxeymum (Mar 2, 2017)

As I understand it these rocks were formed from coal burning naturally underground. There are places in this area where steam rises from the ground from still burning coal veins. I do like your meteor theory however!


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Tettegouche State Park


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*New Quiring Fat Bike for my wife*



The bent top tube combined with the dropper post solves a lot of issues my wife had with riding previous bikes I had set up for her. The purple paint changes hue a bit under different lighting and angles.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Intrepid trail, Canyonlands Natl Park









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTech (Aug 20, 2012)

*Farley 9.8 w/ HED wheels*

My Trek Farley 9.8, SRAM Eagle XX1 and HED Wheels.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

More Urban riding


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


by Optiflow, on Flickr


by [URL="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/"]Optiflow, on Flickr

Exploring nearby ravines with Fatty.


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

*Dinking around at the BMX track*

Messin around at the BMX track with my son


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*trailside pond...*


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Monitor Butte, near Moab









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blinkz (Apr 20, 2015)

How about one that is a little less pretty. Might have had to bail after sticking my tire into one of the trees.


----------



## Scooby349 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

TahoeBC - Beautiful! Where? When?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

After two weeks in Beijing China (for work), l needed this ride and its moments of peace









St Gallen, Switzerland.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

levity said:


> TahoeBC - Beautiful! Where? When?


South of Tahoe off Hwy 88 last Sunday


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

atop Cowbell Mesa overlooking part of the JEM trail system near Hurricane and Virgin, Utah (trailhead in the distance, upper left) 
Zion Natl Park in the distance (upper right)


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Nine Mile Recreation Area


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*"Why do you always do stupid things" My wife.*

I spend as much time up in June Lake California as possible - but normally do not get out riding much. SO I left the fatty up here. Now whenever I come I can ride whenever my family does not want to do anything.

There are off road trails that go up to Reverse Peak that leave form June Lake. The trail is mostly soft sand - hey I have a fat bike and a few hours... I have a plan.

The goal was to ride down the June lake Loop on the road to Rush Creek and then ride the trial back to June Lake Brewery while my family was in Mammoth looking for used ski stuff.

Plan worked great- (other than realizing because I did not look at the map very well) that from Rush creek to June lake was almost all up hill in the sand. But I had 2 peanut butter sandwiches - and a full camel Back - bring it on.

About 3/4 of the way up a steep off camber climb - I felt that wallow feeling - back tire going flat. I got to the top of the climb. Removed the rear wheel (then noticed that my multi-tool was not in my camel back... Oh well don't need it right now). Took out old tube - put in new tube - and started the dreaded "inflate Fat tire with mini pump."

I was jamming away enjoying the view - when I noticed.. not inflating... 
It takes a while so I kept at it... not inflating...

Pump seems to be working - but as soon as I get to the tube having any back pressure - pump gags. :madman: https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/mad2.gif

I start cussing - I have about 2 miles to go (uphill) and I hate walking. 
I put the old tube back in (presta) and I can air it up enough to roll. Only hitting the rim on rocks but the trail is mostly sand.

I get a phone call from my daughter (14) and we make plans to have the Family (with all sorts of snide remarks) rescue me at the 395. I roll down the hill with .5 lbs of pressure in the back tire. Make it to the bottom of the hill - then add more air - stand and jam on the flat until the tire goes flat again (sand is nice). I am almost there and the van rolls up.

I am going to burn that pump and buy a nice one.

I am going back to tubeless - the problem is that I will only ride it 3 or 4 times this year and am not sure that the tubeless juice (why I switch back to tubes ) would work well.

I have to reduce the image sizes then I can upload them.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)




----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Weinerts said:


> I spend as much time up in June Lake California as possible - but normally do not get out riding much. SO I left the fatty up here. Now whenever I come I can ride whenever my family does not want to do anything.
> 
> There are off road trails that go up to Reverse Peak that leave form June Lake. The trail is mostly soft sand - hey I have a fat bike and a few hours... I have a plan.
> 
> ...


I'd say for the time between rides tubes will serve you better than tubeless. The sealant would likely be like adhesive in the tire and make a hella mess to sort out on your next visit. Lezyne micro floor drive fat pump for it's amazing ability to air up a fatty in short order.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Gossau SG, Switzerland


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I am ordering that pump before the next trip!!


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Perfect overcast day in san diego today..


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

Love those wheels ^^^^^^!



Stream off a local trail north of Denver.
JM


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Omg, what a beast! 👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

JohnnyMagic said:


> Love those wheels ^^^^^^!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that bike sir, deserves it's own thread... :thumbsup:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

JohnnyMagic said:


> Love those wheels ^^^^^^!
> 
> Stream off a local trail north of Denver.
> JM


More detail please.


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

Kodiak,
long wheel base off-road recumbent

197/150 thru-axle
Mikesee built the wheels (I think ?) DT Swiss hubs w/ carbon rims 650B x 4.6 rubber
Not sure on the weight? Mine with 29x3 Knard in back and 2.4 Conti in front weighs 28lbs
XT 1x11 w/ 46t cogset 36t front Race Face cinch
storage pod in front, back of seat storage accessed through hole in seat under pad

this was #7, 3in Vail, one in Steamboat, one in Aspen and I live in Denver

about 6500 w/pedestrian wheelset no storage

both full hip replacements, fused back, Ti wrap and pins in pelvis from Harley and quad crashes . Very comfy but I still ride regular Fat and ridgid 29'r 650B+ in the works.

Thanks!

JM


JM


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Weinerts said:


> I am ordering that pump before the next trip!!


And done.


----------



## EvilSmrk (May 10, 2016)

*Pick a color any color! *

Pick a color any color!


----------



## 28dayslater (Jul 28, 2013)

Hammond Hill yesterday (just outside of Ithaca NY)









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*near Bend, Oregon*

along the Deschutes River



















next to Tumalo Creek


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

steelcityadv said:


>


That looks awesome.


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice pictures guys, keep them coming 👍


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

SJP


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Been taking the Mukluk 1 out a couple of times per week on real rides with the gang the last month in dry conditions. It can hang!

It began with a proposed bike packing trip. The Mukluk had not been ridden for over a year and the V8 tires were flat. The rear was tubeless, but dry, and the front had a patched tube from the last ride, whatever. I put tubes in and started riding it again.

Just **** eating grins all over again.

Always a handful beneath me, the ride is something of a living creature, with a mind of its own at times.

Riding down huge staircases, woot!

Lots of drift. Bad tires, too hard because of tubes.

Will soon mount different tires and go tubeless again, and run properly low air pressure.

Might try ghetto tubeless technique because I had burping issues on hard front corners and landings during the last tour of duty.

Anyway, happy again with the Salsa Mukluk 1. I know it's passe, but I don't see it as a failed bike. It's mine and I love it.










Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

Cruising with the kids

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

@JackBurns - good to hear about a little "Mukluv"

@autosmith - cute offspring, they just need to grow fatter tires for that sand


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Ghostknife (Mar 22, 2013)

levity said:


> along the Deschutes River
> 
> [URL]https://photos.smugmug.com/Bicycling/Bend[/URL]
> 
> I just got back from Bend, I wanna move! So jealous of the amount of things to do in that area outside. I swear that every car had a rack with bikes or kayaks on it.


----------



## diffy (Jul 7, 2014)

My newly assembled fatty.... it used to be all black, took off all the paint, left it in its bare aluminum color and stuck on some stickers. Then I took off the straight bars and put in a woodchipper. 





































cheers!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

^ hawt!!!! now you can chase down roadies


----------



## diffy (Jul 7, 2014)

cmg71 said:


> ^ hawt!!!! now you can chase down roadies


Hehehe... I think I'll try that sometime.   

cheers!


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Different! I dig it! 🚴


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Wildwood New Jersey Beach


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

That is a nice beach for the fatties. I was there the weekend of TROG with mine.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## diffy (Jul 7, 2014)

levity said:


> Different! I dig it! ?


Thanks.  The woodchipper turned out to be more comfortable than I first thought.

cheers!


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

JohnnyMagic said:


> Love those wheels ^^^^^^!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

That's when I was there too in this photo


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*The top of the hill...*


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Evening ride on the Bluffs


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

JohnnyMagic said:


> Love those wheels ^^^^^^!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You pedal backward ?


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

fokof said:


> You pedal backward ?




Look closer. Hope that helps 

Fast Bikes & Loud Guitars RULE !!!!!

JM


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

JohnnyMagic said:


> Look closer. Hope that helps
> 
> Fast Bikes & Loud Guitars RULE !!!!!
> 
> JM


Ah OK , from the angle of the other photo , it was strange 

Corrected it for you:
Fast Bikes & Loud Bass RULE !!!!!


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice bike and river.

You should see the BASS I am working on now 8-0

JM


----------



## JayBrown (Feb 14, 2015)

Jeff_G said:


> Cool. I almost shipped my bikes to Texas to ride the beach and lost interest in putting the effort in at the last minute. The whole time I was there I was regretting it.
> 
> I'm going to find a box and figure out how to pack it etc so the next time I go somewhere I can be prepared to ship it.
> 
> I ride with 13 in the front and 15 in the back when I'm going to be on pavement. Makes the bike feel quick.


The box I bought was some sort of XL box for fat bikes. It cost $170 and then another $120 to ship it via UPS.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Blizzy free-ranging it!


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Took a pit stop on the way home from camping and hit some of the North Country Trail, beautiful views and lots of elevation (for Michigan)









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Purple Lupin (and matching jersey) on the Sawtooth Ridge Trail near Truckee, Calif.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Did GMR on my new deadwood and set pr on a bunch of sections over my spearfish and love this bike.









Wife and Tim at the top. The Juliana needs 26 plus tires and wheels so that's my next project.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

kyle_vk said:


> Took a pit stop on the way home from camping and hit some of the North Country Trail, beautiful views and lots of elevation (for Michigan)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which section of the North Country Trail?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

prj71 said:


> Which section of the North Country Trail?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Started at Marilla Trailhead, made it about 7 miles out (toward dillings) and turned around as we were tired from the day before and on a schedule. I was amazed at the quality of the trail, I definitely plan on going back to do the whole thing.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

It's the Fourth of July and I am going out to the garage to put new tires on now. If I can get them to seat, I will ride the Mukluk this afternoon.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Whitetail trail..


----------



## shamusgibney (Mar 12, 2017)

*Montana in NH*

Framed Montana getting a work out in NH.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

shamusgibney said:


> Framed Montana getting a work out in NH.


Looks great. Finally starting to see them in the wild. How is the new machine treating you. Review would be much appreciated if you get time.


----------



## tizdaz (Feb 7, 2015)

fokof said:


> You pedal backward ?


haha i was thinking same thing!?


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Time for some trail maintenance.


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Couple of beach pics from the recent trip to Edisto Island, SC...


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Aaaaaand back on terra firma:


----------



## Armin Harich (Jul 14, 2017)

JohnnyMagic said:


>


Wow. That as a E-Bike would be my dream. Where can i get such a Bike?

Armin from Germany.


----------



## sbern33 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Felt DD30*

Just got my 1st Fat Bike, really enjoying it


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Dutch Valley,NB


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Gorgeous pic!


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Took a detour on the ride home from work









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## peakprowler (Mar 18, 2007)

My Chinese fatty


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Since January I have been slowly collecting parts for a refurbishment, waiting for sales/specials etc, yesterday the last parts came, and last night the makeover was done 

Refurb consisted of:
DT Swiss wheelset
New Brake discs, 160 & 180mm
32T RaceFace Chainring
Sunrace 10-42 Cassette (10 speed)
Surly Rim Tape
RockShox Bluto 100mm
RaceFace Ride Cranks
Shimano Bottom Bracket
Cane Creek Headset
Maxxis Tyres 4.8 (actually been using these for a while)

I wasnt sure about the red rim tape when I ordered it, but now its fitted I think it looks tops.
Unfortunately no ride yet due to sh!tty weather, but Im definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> cmg71 said:
> 
> 
> > I wasnt sure about the red rim tape when I ordered it, but now its fitted I think it looks tops.
> ...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

mrmole said:


> looks good to me too, especially after i blew the picture up and could see matching accent pieces (chain ring, seat collar, bottle cages, lock on collar). Ready for another 95 mi. Day?
> Mole


dont forget the shift cable and bars 

tried her out on the commute to work, and all I can say is


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

North Country Trail...Ontonagon County


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

Elsewhere in Ontonagon County


----------



## Hjalti (Jan 22, 2004)

Wednesday last Wednesday. Deep Creek Lake State Park, MD


----------



## Dennis1987 (Jul 16, 2017)

Here are a few pics of my 2016 Trek Farley 5


----------



## mehlertmj (Jan 12, 2017)

First real ride on my Fattie. Got 14 miles hard pack single track in, mud, sand (beach), loose rock, and a lot of elevation.

It's everything I ever wanted it to be.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edu2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Weekend fun with Beargrease


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

@Peak: Which vendor did you buy from for your Chinese fatty?


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

After a trail ride, I noticed a dirt road I've never taken, decided to explore. Ended up in Hell:


----------



## Scooby349 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Yellow monster in it's natural habitat.. everyones fatty is too clean, put some real dirt on it..


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Top of Bareback Mt, Harlow Lake / Northern Marquette Michigan:



Click on the pic to see detail, for some reason my picture posts are showing up soft.


----------



## PhdPepper (Jun 7, 2016)

Had a huge storm come through and block a lot of trails; didn't stop us!


----------



## Schultz66 (Oct 27, 2016)

Atop the Assateague Island National Park bridge, on the way to riding on the beach.


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

The FrankenMayor 2100 feet above Boise, Idaho


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Caught a small stump with my pedal/foot going full speed a promptly flew over/through the bars. Nothing but a bruised ego and foot/shoulder









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Crooked Island, FL


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Tunalic said:


> Crooked Island, FL...


Envy from those of us living in the colder wetter places.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

kyle_vk said:


> Caught a small stump with my pedal/foot going full speed a promptly flew over/through the bars. Nothing but a bruised ego and foot/shoulder


Next time , can you take the shot while you're in the air ?


----------



## mr_manny (May 15, 2016)

The Tractor of Mountain Bikes...Surly Pugsley


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

*Moonlander*

Right along with Pugsley is my Moonlander.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Velobike said:


> Envy from those of us living in the colder wetter places.


Yeah, I am spoiled rotten to have such places to ride! So glad school has started back...got a mile down the beach and it was all mine!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commuting home, with a play in the stones


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

*Stones*

Nice stones! We got them up north here too.


----------



## Log Home (Jul 15, 2017)

Does a goose count?


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Winter Afternoon ride









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

kaleidopete said:


> Nice stones! We got them up north here too.
> View attachment 1152637


That size are a hard work when it comes to keeping up momentum.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Heaven !


----------



## Log Home (Jul 15, 2017)

Same Goose, different day.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Log Home said:


> Same Goose, different day.


Would look better covered in snow, mud or sand


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

A few local pics, including the local and only bike shop


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

stopping to make a quick adjustment to the new Crank Brothers Dropper


----------



## Major664 (Jul 23, 2017)

Farley EX8 in northern NY, the weather has been absolutely perfect for mountain biking.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Doesnt fit in the hanging hooks on the train .......


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Ulmizberg Trail, Canton Bern, Switzerland


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

cmg71 said:


> Doesnt fit in the hanging hooks on the train .......


Which train are you on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

WhiskeyJr said:


> Which train are you on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was on it, not anymore


----------



## RideMN (Sep 8, 2016)

[url]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Hazy day outside Boulder, CO from fires in Montana, Idaho, Oregon and California.


----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

A recent trip to Colorado with the Mukluk.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

That doesn't look like a trail, I hope it rode better than it looks!


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

kaleidopete said:


> That doesn't look like a trail, I hope it rode better than it looks!


fatbikes don't need road or trails... it makes it's own


----------



## ForestyForest (Jan 25, 2017)

I spent part of the summer touring around Newfoundland. Here's a shot near Gaff Topsail.


----------



## swltoo (Sep 5, 2017)

First post and by way of introduction here's a couple of pics of my brand new Fat Bike on it's maiden trip. Great fun -


----------



## mehlertmj (Jan 12, 2017)

Another day in the fat life...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Two fat machines ...


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Corolla*


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

I used helium to inflate my tires today...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Rodney Jekyl said:


> I used helium to inflate my tires today...


and how did that go for you?


----------



## mehlertmj (Jan 12, 2017)

^ The rear must have been overinflated...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Rodney Jekyl said:


> I used helium to inflate my tires today...


40 psi helium fill in the rear will do that to a bloke...


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

^^^damn. where did you get that hover fatbike? nice endo btw..


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

^^ What happened there? If you are about to do the endo that it looks like you are about to do, I don't see what you hooked on that started it?

The face-plant on the big rock has a lot of mayhem potential. Hope you weren't injured, or at least very badly.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

12 mile cruise today


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

Allaire State Park, NJ


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

*Very Dusty Ride*

Rode Palos yesterday and I hate to say this but we need rain.









And Rodney after seeing this picture I am seriously considering a full face helmet.



Rodney Jekyl said:


> I used helium to inflate my tires today...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Somewhere on the 24hr XC track (well a little bit off it) near Finale Liguria, Italy


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

DH Donne trail, Finale Liguria, ltaly
(our last day here )


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> DH Donne trail, Finale Liguria, ltaly
> (our last day here )


Utterly gorgeous ...


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

Checking out the North Woods' colors.


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

*Fall in Michigan*

This really couldn't be any more perfect.


----------



## SoCalEpicRyder (Apr 26, 2017)

Just modified a Surly rear rack to fit my Motobecane nighttrain. Pulled the legs to widen the stance by 2 inches is all it takes to mount to original braze ons with included hardware. But this put the front cross bar of the rack right under the seat with the dropper at full height. Installing 5/8 P-clips at the far end of thr seat stays moved the rack back about six inches if I used the angled tubes at the bottom for the rear mounts. The front mounts are too short for this so some 5/16 SS tube had to be baught and fashioned. Now I can use my dropper and my rack.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

SoCalEpicRyder said:


> Just modified a Surly rear rack to fit my Motobecane nighttrain.












For the image impaired, like me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalEpicRyder (Apr 26, 2017)

WhiskeyJr said:


> For the image impaired, like me.


I tried turning it upside down in my album since it keeps flipping it when it's right side up. Can't get it to load right side up no matter what I do.


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

SoCalEpicRyder said:


> I tried turning it upside down in my album since it keeps flipping it when it's right side up. Can't get or to load right side up no matter what I do.


After much frustration I read that if you edit the picture slightly it loads correctly. So far that's worked for me!


----------



## SoCalEpicRyder (Apr 26, 2017)

Magicscreen said:


> After much frustration I read that if you edit the picture slightly it loads correctly. So far that's worked for me!


 Read where? Edit in what way? I've never had problems like this except on mtbr.


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

I know. Me either. When my pictures post upside down in mtbr I open them in the iPhoto application editing mode, save them and repost. I don't actually make any changes to the picture. I don't know why it works, but (so far) it does.


----------



## swltoo (Sep 5, 2017)

Engineer90 said:


> Allaire State Park, NJ
> 
> View attachment 1160543


That is really nice - simple and purposeful.


----------



## Geoff_L (Dec 20, 2016)

Canyon Dude tackling the Maah-Daah-Hey Trail in the North Dakota Badlands. I ordered this guy the first day they became available to the US market this month.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Out at Usery Park this afternoon ...


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

6 mile run NJ


----------



## mehlertmj (Jan 12, 2017)

Morning commute.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colorado Mtb (Oct 23, 2017)

*I love my fat bike for everything!*

This is a bike check of my 2018 Norco Bigfoot 1. Let me know what you think of the bike and the video.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Good stuff! The fat is awesome. You're in for some great adventures...


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

getting into spike camp


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

spike camp


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Aldefer; Evergreen, CO


----------



## Chris307 (Aug 18, 2015)

Salsa Beargrease X5. Have a Spring, Summer, and Autumn under my belt with this thing. It has by far been the most fun bike I have ever owned and probably my most ridden in my stable. I am convinced that I can sell my other mountain bikes and use this for everything now.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Chris307 said:


> View attachment 1164641
> 
> 
> View attachment 1164643
> ...


I couldn't agree more. Since buying my fat bike, all desire for other bikes has diminished to practically non-existence.


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

Chris307 said:


> Salsa Beargrease X5. Have a Spring, Summer, and Autumn under my belt with this thing. It has by far been the most fun bike I have ever owned and probably my most ridden in my stable. I am convinced that I can sell my other mountain bikes and use this for everything now.


Yup, I am also in this boat. I have a dedicated 29er HT, but I'll either sell it or give it to my sister if she wants to get into MTB. I have one fattie rn, but I would love to get a Farley 7 and a Surly ICT. The fat bike kool-aid just gets stronger every time I ride. Sure, more leg power, who cares? I am stronger now riding it :thumbsup:


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

DirtyHun said:


> I couldn't agree more. Since buying my fat bike, all desire for other bikes has diminished to practically non-existence.


I can not say that. all tools have there time and place.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

tim208 said:


> I can not say that. all tools have there time and place.


ditto. I yearn for my skinny tired SS in the Spring.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

tim208 said:


> I can not say that. all tools have there time and place.


That they might however, some would quantify by the change on the odometer of each bike in the collective.



dbhammercycle said:


> ditto. I yearn for my skinny tired SS in the Spring.


My skinny tires are +tires these days. Ceptin the trials bike...


----------



## locoyokel (Mar 9, 2008)

11,500' in Colorado on Saturday...not much snow and all but a couple drifts (like this one) were rideable. Kind of unusual, typically the first snows are deep and light enough that no one is riding anything this high that's not packed down!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

mmmmm crunchy Autumn........


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> My skinny tires are +tires these days. Ceptin the trials bike...


I certainly wouldn't mind a ride on a log lady, but for now I'm still MUSStified. At some point perhaps a custom with 3 wheel sets, but not at the moment.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

tim208 said:


> I can not say that. all tools have there time and place.





dbhammercycle said:


> I certainly wouldn't mind a ride on a log lady, but for now I'm still MUSStified. At some point perhaps a custom with 3 wheel sets, but not at the moment.


The custom budget went into three bikes after sorting a frame design with Twenty2. They went tits up just before I was gonna pull the trigger. :/

JustJ's thread on the WaltWorks has been a great read. With all the various wheel ant tire combinations he's experimented with, much information can be gleaned.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> JustJ's thread on the WaltWorks has been a great read. With all the various wheel ant tire combinations he's experimented with, much information can be gleaned.


I've read a good portion of JustJ's thread along with other postings by Walt. I've also been interested by the Otso Voytek and the Durango Hooey with an 83mm BB shell. What started my interest in the "one frame to rule them all" train of thought was a post by Bob Brown and a frame he built with a standard mtb 73mm shell with a standard crankset. He did have to do some work with the single chainring, IIRC he spaced it out 7mm, to make it work. Pretty cool, but I'm just not ready yet to replace all my bikes with one. In part because money, I won't be able to sell my bikes to break even on a custom or the Voytek or the Hooey. The biggest hurdle is probably my emotional connection to my bikes...but someday will come eventually.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

tim208 said:


> I can not say that. all tools have there time and place.





dbhammercycle said:


> I've read a good portion of JustJ's thread along with other postings by Walt. I've also been interested by the Otso Voytek and the Durango Hooey with an 83mm BB shell. What started my interest in the "one frame to rule them all" train of thought was a post by Bob Brown and a frame he built with a standard mtb 73mm shell with a standard crankset. He did have to do some work with the single chainring, IIRC he spaced it out 7mm, to make it work. Pretty cool, but I'm just not ready yet to replace all my bikes with one. In part because money, I won't be able to sell my bikes to break even on a custom or the Voytek or the Hooey. The biggest hurdle is probably my emotional connection to my bikes...but someday will come eventually.


Thus, my bike "collective" exists! I keep the special one that has been places that have since been closed to bicycles. Hmmm, bicycles deserve to be constitutionally protected too! It's difficult to let go of em sometimes. My fatbike has been instrumental in my recovery from heart surgery a few years back. My cardiologist was amazed at my recovery. That recovery was made possible with the Mayor as my cardiac therapist. The mayor's involvement got me off the hook from cardiac rehab 30 days following the heart debacle. Not too shabby! Hang in there and your answer will appear in time.


----------



## Norsk (Sep 22, 2015)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/luke.drinkerd/videos/1810705545624688/[/video]

May I play too?  A short video of our first snow( and fatbike ride of winter) Hopefully it works and you guys can see it. Enjoy!

I tried the link an realized it didn't work,  sorry all


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Uh-Oh


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Testing out the new fatties, 4.5 Barbes on Jackslopes, Kona Wozo and Mastodon STD 140mm.

First winter storm arrives this weekend.


----------



## Geoff_L (Dec 20, 2016)

A little snow on the trail this morning in North Dakota.


----------



## rides2slow (Jun 18, 2007)

tim208 said:


> spike camp


very nice!!


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

Found some hockey rink shavings









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## headwind (Sep 30, 2004)

Lots of snow. And I think its here to stay until next spring.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Rode around the gravel pits and got nice and muddy!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunset cruise St Joe St. Park, FL


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Before the ride (right before sunset) and loaded up after getting back. I suck at taking pics at night on the trail, usually dont stop unless needed.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Just a gravel spin yesterday.


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

Frosty morning shakedown ride for a new build.


----------



## Jakeg1999 (Mar 23, 2017)

Great photo!


----------



## headwind (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MNRider008 (Oct 26, 2017)

First ride on a mountain bike single track last night. Was a blast!! Reminds me 100% of my old days of dirt bike single track runs, only minutes from my house instead of a 2 1/2 hour drive! Can't believe it took me this long to get on a fat bike....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MNRider008 said:


> View attachment 1166746
> 
> 
> First ride on a mountain bike single track last night. Was a blast!! Reminds me 100% of my old days of dirt bike single track runs, only minutes from my house instead of a 2 1/2 hour drive! Can't believe it took me this long to get on a fat bike....


No worries! Now you're strung out on the fAt!


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

FYI: The daily fatbike picture thread is now a sticky and will always appear at the top of the Fat Bike forum.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

That nice, cold but nice 

OZ.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Bikin' Bric said:


> FYI: The daily fatbike picture thread is now a sticky and will always appear at the top of the Fat Bike forum.


Great idea thanks mate

OZ.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, one from the other day,









Ride Fat, ride anything :thumbsup:

OZ.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Bikin' Bric said:


> The daily fatbike picture thread is now a sticky


Great!


----------



## headwind (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

salsa Mukluk


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Anza Borrego Desert State Park, So. Calif.









Mud Caves, Arroyo Tapiado (ABDSP)


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Getting some good early-season action out at Johnson Pass, AK. Saw around 0°F after we climbed up a bit from one of the lakes, but it was definitely colder on the lake. Started the ride around 5°, so most likely had some negatives here and there


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Man, SoCal and AK couldn't look more different!


----------



## op71 (Nov 3, 2015)

Frist snow ride in Bishkek Kyrgyzstan, wish it was deeper but i will take what I can get. Found this guy on the back of an old shed.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Photo from just over a year ago. My fatty and my buddy riding skinny.

My bike is currently undergoing a rebuild while my body heals (been off the bike since April due to accident).


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

First snow, got out at 8am to enjoy it, by now (3pm) its wet slush


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

Even though it was a bit icy, Gannett still thinks it was a good day for a ride...


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Fat tires fat view*








Some big empty in Northern New Mexico.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I think I love this bike almost as much as my Better Half, bourbon and a few other unmentionables...


----------



## wenna (Jul 7, 2016)

*The Dude*

Canyon Dude basking in the sun


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

I think we're gonna need a bigger bike.


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

Proof Enough?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Carve It Up said:


> Proof Enough?


Yup.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Just to balance out all the snow 









OZ.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

whats snow? we have dehydrated dust,is that like snow?


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Hamster, is that new for you? Always thought you were a hard man 

Still that looks like the perfect bike for those parts.

OZ.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

its recent,only 500 or so miles on it...got a screaming good deal on it...


----------



## IDSportsman (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm as stoked as a 12 year old about my new 18' Salsa Mukluk Carbon GX1. Yes, I even brought it into the house for its very first night with me. I stared at it leaning up against the wall until i fell asleep. I did refrain from sleeping with it though. :crazy:


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Middle Fork
Chugach State Park
Anchorage, Ak


----------



## fatfart (Nov 22, 2017)

Circle-Fairbanks Historical Trail, AK.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Stopbreakindown said:


> Middle Fork
> Chugach State Park
> Anchorage, Ak



Hey, that's where I was.

Turkey Day ride with my riding buddy through Far North Park and up and around Middle Fork. Saw some -°Fs and never got above about +10 or so, but the right layers and gear made it oh-so-fun. Descending that much gives a lot of opportunity to "super cool" your core.

































































We are lucky to have these temps and some snow.​


----------



## SoCalEpicRyder (Apr 26, 2017)

*Ride in the park*

No snow here in SoCal. I think its was pushing 90 today. The family rode out to a local park and I bike packed the Thanksgiving eats.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Making hot cocoa out on the trail.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jayem said:


> Making hot cocoa out on the trail.
> 
> View attachment 1169207


Nice glow, Jayem!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

This is why I carry a saw on my bike.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Fairly thin coverage for this time of year in these parts, but it was nice and crusty...


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Somewhere near Russian Jack


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

I never get to ride before work, until today!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I amazed at how much grip the Big Fat Larry has on this ice.

Yup, pretty good so far.

Oops! Sh1t!


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy Global Fat Bike Day!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Good times in the Tetons.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## wtowell (Dec 3, 2017)

*Urban Fat biking in Singapore*

Singapore barrage


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

GFBD ride. Mate happy to have beaten the hill on his singlespeed.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr

Maybe the last ride with this bike..


----------



## pathfinder67 (Nov 26, 2016)

*FR Mtn.*

FRM. 14 miles. Perfect day!!!


----------



## mavdog3 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Norco Sasqautch*

My Sasqautch in the Black Hills of SD


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Optiflow said:


> by Optiflow, on Flickr
> 
> Maybe the last ride with this bike..


Why's that? Are you gettin' something else? Just because On-one out of the fat game doesn't mean you have to stop riding the fatty!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Ummm.....sooo....there you were, just taking your bike for a walk upstream, and....then what happened? :cornut:



Velobike said:


>


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Smithhammer said:


> Ummm.....sooo....there you were, just taking your bike for a walk upstream, and....then what happened? :cornut:


That was him getting to the other side after wobbling along the debris fence - not a safe way to cross.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

When you have to fit 2 fatbikes into a small car, some assembly is required.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Go ahead....go for it! Not today.


----------



## mehlertmj (Jan 12, 2017)

This vast nothingness will be my playground until the road workers come back in the spring. I imagine the snowmobiles will groom it nicely for me after the snow hits.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Yesterday


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

TahoeBC said:


> Yesterday
> 
> View attachment 1171315


That's awesome....


----------



## Jakeg1999 (Mar 23, 2017)

Awesome shot! ^^^^^


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Doesnt get much better 




l hope nobody was hurt.....


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

had a good one today


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


dbhammercycle said:


> Why's that? Are you gettin' something else? Just because On-one out of the fat game doesn't mean you have to stop riding the fatty!


The first test ride with my New Taiga.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Finally some good snow!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

First snowfall this Winter


----------



## a1pathfinder67 (Jan 19, 2014)

FR Mountain. South Jersey Pine Barrens today
https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
jpg.gifjpg.gifjpg.gif
https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## jga013 (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

Love all these pictures of snow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Nothing quite as peaceful as a winter night ride


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

Wet ride out on ice









Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

AnteXTC said:


> Wet ride out on ice


Great pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Pathfinder in New Jersey: Sweet juxtaposition with last week's pix at same spot. I've been digging the December drought here in New Mexico, but these images make me excited for some snow.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

Cannondale fat caad 1.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Nothing quite as peaceful as a winter night ride


true that


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## bike2ski (Mar 26, 2017)

The joys of sharing trails with mushers...


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Can you see my beaver?


----------



## mehlertmj (Jan 12, 2017)

Back2MTB said:


> View attachment 1172077
> 
> 
> Can you see my beaver?


Excuse me, but your beaver is showing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr

by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

Ice ride









Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

B is for Bud


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

Ice ride!









Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Fat Pursuit prep.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

lol, nice successories smith!


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*Some Sunshine...*

One for the south in the summer sunshine.









OZ.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

And now, back to Winter...


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Always impressed with the grip of the Flow/Dunder combo, it's too bad they don't come studded but I guess that's where the Wrathchild comes in.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Great snow in North Jersey


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Williston, VT









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GspotRider (Jan 21, 2004)

DSC_6723-2.jpg by avyoung, on Flickr


----------



## GspotRider (Jan 21, 2004)

*Night ride around Lightning Lakes*

DSC_6723-2.jpg by avyoung, on Flickr


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

First tracks in dense sticky snow. Missoula.


----------



## tricolor (Dec 6, 2017)

*Commuting to work*

at -25c can be fun... 
Going to work can be fun, it helps when we are riding a brand new bigfoot 2 with wrathchild studded tires! it's a big workout but super fun!


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Amongst the Grass on the Telegraph by Andrew Priest (Aushiker), on Flickr


----------



## pOrk (Jan 16, 2015)

First good snow of the season down low.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Solstice sunset


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

Solstice Ride, waiting on the snow.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Winter in Phoenix ...


----------



## HarleyDan (Dec 16, 2017)

*2018 Boris*

Very impressed with the quality at such a bargain price


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

pOrk said:


> First good snow of the season down low.
> View attachment 1173574


Marshall Mesa area?


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Chilly morning


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

6degF at the start of todays ride.


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

We got our white Christmas. Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Christmas in Wawayanda Park.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

rogerfromco said:


> Marshall Mesa area?


Yeah, that's definitely Marshall Mesa. I'm there pretty often myself.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## OnlyInAJeep (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Last ride with rigid set up from last week. Somewhere in the Santa Cruz Mountains.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*One from this morning...*

Hi everyone, no snow for us down here in OZ just heat and humidity, and trails too...









Nothing Black Diamond about that trail, seems someone has a sense of humour.

OZ.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Getting deep.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Chalk and cheese ghood  very nice mate.

OZ.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

It was a cold one... Highland Mi.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Surly in OZ said:


> Chalk and cheese ghood  very nice mate.
> 
> OZ.


I had to google 'chalk and cheese'! I spent last February in NZ and while it is remarkably similar to Montana, the February weather conditions were as different as chalk and cheese indeed.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Froze up! Digging that it's going to stay cold by me for a while! We usually have an ongoing freeze/thaw cycle of crap


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Rolling a fatty today!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Got out early so the first tracks were mine (except for the animals)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

cmg, I thought you were the animal... Looks awesome. Hope you get more days of riding with conditions like that.


Roger, what part of CO?


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> cmg, I thought you were the animal... Looks awesome. Hope you get more days of riding with conditions like that.
> 
> Roger, what part of CO?


That was at Lair O' the Bear near Evergreen, CO.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> cmg, I thought you were the animal... Looks awesome. Hope you get more days of riding with conditions like that.


 had to get out before the sun today, as by tomorrow it should all be gone


----------



## rebnah (Mar 8, 2015)

*New Saddle*

Just received and fitted my new Brooks Cambium C19 Carved black saddle. I like it because its a bit wider at 184mm and great for the fat bike.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> had to get out before the sun today, as by tomorrow it should all be gone


Say it ain't so!! :/


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## gdfraser (Feb 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Sometimes it's fun to go slog along "off piste" and all.....but man, sometimes it's also fun to hit a fast groomer and rip!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Finally getting to see what this bike can do in snow. Last winter I got cheated and had to go to a ski resort mid state to ride on groomed trails. This season we've had plenty of snow in SE Michigan, and i've been getting plenty of rides in, regardless of how the trails are packed down or not. Sometimes I'm riding fresh powder.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Steve, lookin good! Love the color scheme you chose for the Triple B.

Now you need more snow so you can let some air outta dem tares!!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> Steve, lookin good! Love the color scheme you chose for the Triple B.
> 
> Now you need more snow so you can let some air outta dem tares!!


There's been plenty of low pressure days  I'm somewhere under 6 psi in that pic. Sometimes even with low pressures the front tire doesn't squish as much as you'd expect.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

My 2XL's have some stiff sidewalls, so I can relate!


----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

Just another day below zero here in MN.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Nothing better than groomed :thumbsup:
Cold start to the new year but the trails have set up nicely!


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

New Year's Day Ride, Highland Mi, 7 degrees f when we started.
Steve it was nice meeting you, and your Triple B!:thumbsup:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

A fine way to start the new year - riding with the Better Half and a good friend who was in town for a few days. :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*No snow. Not even really cold. Yeehaw!*









Dry as a dog bone at the southern end of the Southern Rockies.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Hawes Trail today, 75 degrees out at 2 pm.


----------



## mehlertmj (Jan 12, 2017)

I think at -11 F it's time to invest in some bar mits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

One of many places around CLE that makes you forget you are in CLE.
(Bedford Singletrack)

-F


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Dusk deep dry dense


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

tmbrown said:


> New Year's Day Ride, Highland Mi, 7 degrees f when we started.
> Steve it was nice meeting you, and your Triple B!:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1175435


Likewise, and here's a pic of you taking that picture:


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Goggles nearly frozen over, -4f temp (not windchill) is no joke. Still a good time riding.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Took mine out on new years day for my first ride of the year. It was a nice 19°F afternoon.


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

Somewhere on the ice in northern sweden









Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

AnteXTC said:


> Somewhere on the ice in northern sweden


Great photo!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

AnteXTC said:


> Somewhere on the ice in northern sweden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMAZING pic!


----------



## pathfinder67 (Nov 26, 2016)

antextc said:


> somewhere on the ice in northern sweden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome!!!!


----------



## mountainelf (Dec 14, 2017)

First ride with my new bike - 8 degrees Fahrenheit here in Wisconsin today, but only 2" of snow, nicely packed down on the local single track loop.


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

Also a first ride on a new bike, 10 Deg F here in NW Indiana


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Todays trail, from above:


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

AnteXTC said:


> Somewhere on the ice in northern sweden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I hope you brought your compass. Great pic of... nothing. 
(as in nothing in front of you)

-F


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

From Saturday:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Smithhammer said:


>


Nice work on the blue accents!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Ice is Fun


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


>


Really nice photo, very original! :thumbsup:
Great looking build, love that green frame!


----------



## 29erSean (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Espen W said:


> Nice work on the blue accents!





Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Really nice photo, very original! :thumbsup:
> Great looking build, love that green frame!


Thanks, folks. I'm pretty happy with how this one came together.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

29erSean said:


> View attachment 1177040


Great photo! what....no color film? kidding...


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Optiflow said:


> by Optiflow, on Flickr
> 
> by Optiflow, on Flickr


Wow, very cool mud guards, where did you get it? I'm very interested. Love the orange of your bike.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Down by da stream.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

His and hers


----------



## tgb68 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

Luis_fx35 said:


> Wow, very cool mud guards, where did you get it? I'm very interested. Love the orange of your bike.


Looks like a Mucky Nutz front fender. On the back.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

What chu lookin' at


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Here's an extra one from last Sunday (5F). Same place is mud right now (51F).








I was trying to get a pic of a deer in the background, but it just wouldn't cooperate.

-F


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

oops


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

4" of heavy wet guanch


----------



## becik (May 5, 2008)

After the -25C of last week and befor the rain sceduled for to night...
Rougemont, a small moutain near Montreal.


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## pOrk (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Winter, Arizona style ...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Warm up in Alaska here. About 40° up in the mountains above Anchorage. Could feel the warm air funneling down the valleys. Snow like mashed potatoes.


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

Luis_fx35 said:


> Wow, very cool mud guards, where did you get it? I'm very interested. Love the orange of your bike.


DIY mud guards by me. It's 3M reflective tape and the printed text laminated into thermal laminating pouches and then cutted to that shape. The color is actually yellow, those pics lie.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Lost all our snow Saturday, back down to icy dirt riding for now.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

First big ride with my newly-build Ritchey Commando out on the local trails... Holy cow


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

Southern tip of Lake Michigan, 15 Degrees.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Highland Mi.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Exploring the creeks and green spaces in town


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

TahoeBC said:


> View attachment 1178288


Sweet pic!


----------



## rebnah (Mar 8, 2015)

*New bits*

Sorry i think this should have been posted here?
Just added my new THOMSON carbon bars, stem, stem cap, seatpost with matching clamp and XT M8000 brakes. I also went with the XT drive train with a Hope 32T chainring.

Looks nice and clean at the moment lol.


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## pOrk (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Tyr-Sog (Jan 17, 2018)

New Bike


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

From MLK


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tyr-Sog said:


> New Bike
> 
> View attachment 1178490
> 
> ...


No wonder it's fat! It's in the dining room waiting for supper!! XD

Congratz!!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Fresh powder!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Totally white


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

Finally warmed up a bit in the North Woods...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Some cool hoar frost the other day:


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

dang smith,how many bikes do you have?

not that i have any great excess of bikes here that are blinged to within an inch of their lives...

we got a few inches of fresh gnar here


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

hamsterspam said:


> dang smith,how many bikes do you have?


Ha - I'm at five bikes, right now though only one fat bike - the Salsa above. The one above that is the Better Half's Advocate Ti Watchman.



> ...not that i have any great excess of bikes here that are blinged to within an inch of their lives...


Indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

3100 feet of climbing on excellent crust today


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## mountainelf (Dec 14, 2017)

last week -10F, today 47F - the snow disappeared in one day


100 yards from my house


Dripping mud


Melting snow in mid January


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Great conditions all weekend


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Good times @ Grand Targhee today...


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Not something you expect to see on a fat bike ride in snow in the middle of January:


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

No way is that real!

Here was a fun Sunday roll:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Smithhammer said:


> Good times @ Grand Targhee today...


Andy grooms a mean trail.

Trails were in surprisingly good shape today, considering that all the surfaces in town are skating rinks. Even my dog has fallen half a dozen times.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Steve Balogh said:


> Not something you expect to see on a fat bike ride in snow in the middle of January:


I would never have expected that!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Been a minute since I posted, and years since the planets aligned for this ride.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

evasive said:


> Andy grooms a mean trail.


Indeed. Every time I go there it's getting better and better.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

...


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

AllMountin' said:


>


Looks like a Galleon make from rock!


----------



## FourthOf5 (Apr 11, 2016)

Got some real snow today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TavisB (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

AllMountin' said:


> Been a minute since I posted, and years since the planets aligned for this ride.


Killer pics. Great Lakes somewhere?


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

Smithhammer said:


> Killer pics. Great Lakes somewhere?


Awesome. Apostle Islands in Lake Superior?


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

I believe it's Turnip Rock, tip of the thumb, Lake Huron Mi.


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## pOrk (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Tyr-Sog (Jan 17, 2018)

BansheeRune said:


> No wonder it's fat! It's in the dining room waiting for supper!! XD
> 
> Congratz!!


hah! Thanks!

Yeah, it's still there fatting up. I'm having a hard time finding spare time right now 

The good thing is that she's still clean


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Trails are a ribbon of ice this weekend, the studded Wrathchilds did not disappoint!


----------



## pOrk (Jan 16, 2015)

Fat Bike World Championships pre-race check. Beargrease was great!








Race staging. Event was great and really well done. Thanks to the Crested Butte and all the sponsors!


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

3.5 hours/4,000 feet of tough climbing = ~25 minutes of downhill bliss.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Riding groomers.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

We finally got a little bit of snow here over the last week. I had forgotten how heavenly it is to ride over fresh dry snow, like floating in the air.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Should I Stay or Should I go..........
Wawayanda Lake


----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

Just a day on the St. Croix river.


----------



## scribefit (Feb 21, 2017)

30 mile Saturday training ride combo road, dog trails and beach. About 12F and breezy. Picture looking north with Mt Spur in background. Cook Inlet Alaska.


----------



## mountainelf (Dec 14, 2017)

Got the proper winter rubber mounted but proper snow is still a now show around here.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Had some drifting issues today.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Good thing I brought snowshoes. That helped.


----------



## mehlertmj (Jan 12, 2017)

I need a taller ammo can. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


by Optiflow, on Flickr

A little too narrow trail for the wide load.


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

Snow piles are for jumping









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

Did some tight singletrack this morning. Final prep for the Silverton Whiteout.


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

NW Indiana


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

18km commute to work... Shortcut over the sea ice









Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

Moon Valley


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Paul Fithian said:


> Moon Valley


That Moosetreks bag is pretty decent at the current price, how do you like it Paul? The only thing I would change is to add some padding to the portions of the bag along the down tube and seat tube.


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

dbhammercycle said:


> That Moosetreks bag is pretty decent at the current price, how do you like it Paul? The only thing I would change is to add some padding to the portions of the bag along the down tube and seat tube.


Works great, just the right size. This one is a Medium on a GMC Yukon.

The Velcro tabs will be too long, cut them to the right length and sew or epoxy the loose ends together.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Taking the Growler out to play









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Going through my Session 5 to see what else I got from today. Lots of drunken shenanigans.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Amazing Syöte Winter Wonderland
https://syote.fi/en/


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Great pic. Feel cold now.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/23SSLgB said:


>


Cool mudguard :thumbsup:


----------



## @WhatCost (Feb 4, 2018)

*First ride ever*


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

jpaa said:


> Amazing Syöte Winter Wonderland


Wow! Fantastic environment, would love to ride there!


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Had a blast with the boys on the local trails today (mid-western Germany). Temps below zero, yet super muddy ground... stoked


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Trail clearing


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## mountainelf (Dec 14, 2017)

It's finally snowing again


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

*Armageddon tires*

Farley 9 with numerous changes including Gnarwhal 27.5x4.5 studs.. LOVE these tires.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Dawn patrol!


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Currently.


----------



## Tyr-Sog (Jan 17, 2018)

Midwest winter storm. I was able to get out around town after work today 

2nd time out on my new bike

What a BLAST!

photos taken by a LG V20


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

There are some who say that the Earth is not flat, but a disc, and at the ends of the disc is a giant wall of ice that keeps you from getting to the edges...


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Those are some amazing pics!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

RAKC Ind said:


> Those are some amazing pics!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Stranger in a Strange Land


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I dont like extreme cold but to see some of that with my own eyes I would suck it up.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

It was quite warm for us, it was at least high teens, maybe 20s. At those temps I always feel like I can stay outside indefinitely. Up until today, it was more like -10 warming up to around zero. I think we all took clothing for about -20°F or so, but it's 20 miles each way from where we started. Luckily, it was highway-smooth for most of the way, unlike last year when I broke trail with a friend and we ended having about 15 minutes at the glacier before we had to scream back to not be hours after sunset. This time it worked excellent. A snowstorm was coming (now it's pouring snow) so that's why the sky is obscured. On a bluebird day it's amazing to see, whether it's 0° or 25°, definitely surreal and unlike almost anything else you can do on a fatbike.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

15 miles, 900ft of climbing and a beautiful 37 degrees


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Days are finally getting long enough to ride after work. 8+ miles on central Vermont trails. Beautiful.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Sunny in single digits means super grippy snow. 2400 ft of climbing. Good day.


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

A lot of dedication from a core group out of Lyons, CO allowed me to get to this spot. 









This section is wind blown but to get to it is usually feet deep in snow. 
(@9,500 ft with 13,000ft+ Indian Peaks wilderness in the background).


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr

A bunch of snowshoes.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Hard to top jpaa's snow pictures up above, but we had a nice little dump over the last couple days (finally), got out this morning for some fresh tracks. Trail is called Paper Plate.






(quality is kind of poor, I'm in the market for some new software)


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

Beach ride NW Indiana, 11 miles total


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

This is how we groom the trails. With our bikes.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Most likely the last snow ride as now the snow is gone and we have unseasonably warm temps now in SE Michigan.

[/url


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Riding Dutchman off First Water this morning.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Perfect conditions


----------



## Dr Sloth (Mar 6, 2005)

^^ Looks exactly like the conditions I just rode in yesterday and today.


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

Shelf ice shoreline


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Jayem said:


> This is how we groom the trails. With our bikes.
> 
> View attachment 1184662


Where's that at? Over around North bivouac area?


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Didn't make it, predictably.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

*Finally got some snow on my tyres*

OK, I'm easily pleased but I'm in the NW of the UK so don't see much snow locally


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

I do this loop often, a good variety of wooded sand dunes, marsh, and beach.


----------



## mehlertmj (Jan 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

MN River Bottoms


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

Glacial Drumlin Trail, Cottage Grove, WI


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

The trail is closing in and getting smaller


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Got a night ride in on my new felt 70 before the blizzard hits!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Trail maintenance


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

Twelve mile ride. The sea was angry today!


----------



## Dr Sloth (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

Moon Valley


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Got out on the felt today! Later Stopped off at my fav bike shop to get a softer saddle. Left with spike /spank 800mm bar new grips!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Morning Time.*








I love this place.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Pontiac Lake Mi.


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

Man I MISS that trail!!!

^^^^ Is that Tim? Single speed home boy?

JM


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Fun.....


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Winter is hanging on in the praries!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Crossed the lake to a small island.
Beautifull!


----------



## JeepRage (Oct 7, 2017)

Ready for summer and ignoring the fact temps are still freezing.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

JohnnyMagic said:


> Man I MISS that trail!!!
> 
> ^^^^ Is that Tim? Single speed home boy?
> 
> JM


No&#8230; just an old man that normally rides down the road at Highland, we had about 10" of heavy wet snow last week, the slednecks pack down PL pretty good, so that's the trail of choice after heavy snow.
Typically we ride the equestrian trails that are normally off-limits.


----------



## MulletSlayer (Jul 14, 2010)

Paul Fithian said:


> Twelve mile ride. The sea was angry today!


Do you ever ride on the west side toward Beverly Shores? There are some old roads back through that area you could probably link together along with the shore for a pretty good ride.

I wanted to try and get out there this summer when I was in the area but ran out of time.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Cool pic


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

MulletSlayer said:


> Do you ever ride on the west side toward Beverly Shores? There are some old roads back through that area you could probably link together along with the shore for a pretty good ride.


Not yet. We are blessed to have a lot of options here on the "Third Coast"


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Skytop, CNY


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

This is a little intimidating, but it's not too deep - maybe just to where your pedals are hitting the water. It does get tricky when the ice can support you and you have no tire studs. If you screw up you are getting wet.








-F


----------



## JT1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Yesterday in southern Connecticut.


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## pOrk (Jan 16, 2015)

Spring is here I guess, but im sure there is a storm still around the corner.


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

Crowder State Park Missouri. Most difficult trails I've ridden, lots of rocks and loose mud. Many areas had to be walked, both up and down.


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

Sac and Fox Trail, Cedar Rapids.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

It's still winter in North Jersey 21° this morning


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

*Brainard Lake, CO Near the top of the Snowshoe Trail 3/17/18*









Those pedal strikes on the snow really slow you down!


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

*Fat Bike Frozen Lake Art 3/11/18*

















Small Lake off the North Sourdough Trail


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

*Brainard Lake, CO*


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Bit of snow and a lot fog....


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Winter is slowly sliding away up in mb Canada!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Wasn't worth trying to haul my bike up to get it in the frame.








Wonder what made just half fall. What's holding the rest of it?

-F


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

mmm.....


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr 
The gate was closed...


by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## evilx (Sep 21, 2010)

Not even close to making it up Mosquito Pass near Alma, CO


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Winter is fleeting, won't be much more of this...


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Sweet ^^^^^

Only 70 here today....


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Oops, I did it again.

Was supposed to snow today.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

our snow comes and goes, atm its gone annd lm hoping it stays away


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Ride shortened today


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Saturday's ride.









Today's ride after work







Good times


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

blockphi said:


> Saturday's ride.
> 
> Good times


I like the Knik experience a little better, there's a bit more to explore.

Little video from the Spencer Glacier:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yesterday was the last day to ride this trail, as it's closed to bikes after today until next winter. Several of us got out and rode it last night. The conditions were absolutely amazing, nice firm trail (while most everything is melting like crazy around the state now). Dropper post was tons of fun, since this is a mostly-DH trail.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Earlier on the same day:


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

A good ride on the ice today. A nice Easter pilgrimage.


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr
 
by Optiflow, on Flickr

by Optiflow, on Flickr

by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## PornstarRyan (Mar 22, 2018)

Eagle and Glenwood Springs yesterday


----------



## PornstarRyan (Mar 22, 2018)

White Ranch


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Greetings from Australia...









OZ.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Winter is rapidly leaving, but if you start early...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

spring is here (to stay hopefully)


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Spring is almost here too, just a little winter left in places.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep, gotta take the long way when its nice

Edit: wrong thread


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

*Buchanan Pass in Peaceful Valley, CO*

Heavy, wet and deep last weekend!


----------



## PornstarRyan (Mar 22, 2018)

The Fill It, Chubby! does Dakota Ridge. Not the best photo, I must admit. The tree "stand" also gobbled up the bike pretty good.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

*Early to rise...*

Fiddling with my simple camera.

This is what it really looked like:








But maybe this looks better...








-F


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Possibly last snow-ride.


----------



## PornstarRyan (Mar 22, 2018)

Looking out over Oil Well Flats and Canon City, CO


----------



## PornstarRyan (Mar 22, 2018)

Towards the top of the rock garden at Hall Ranch near Lyons, CO


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Edge of Continent.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

After having snow and hail a couple days ago, today was 60 and sunny so I took the fatty out for the first beach ride of the year. 24 miles of lake Michigan beach Bliss. Even waited in line for the ever famous pronto pups (corn dogs) to fuel me for the return trip. If you zoom on the second pic, my starting point was at the smoke stacks in the upper right corner.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

San Tan Regional today ...


----------



## wileycoyote (Mar 5, 2008)

*Boss of the moss*

Been tinkering with this for 4 years getting it just right. Rides really well and takes a beating without complaint. Next project...?


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

10 mile beach ride. Chicago skyline is between the pier lights.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

*only desert riding since moving to AZ*


----------



## FatTurtle (Apr 24, 2018)

One of my favorite spots on my ride...


----------



## Blaster182 (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## PornstarRyan (Mar 22, 2018)

White Ranch


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

*New B-FAT WOZO*

Funnest fat bike yet.....


----------



## RFrahm (Jan 7, 2018)

Just a ride out behind my house. Did a trade for my ECR this weekend and so far I'm loving the Mukluk!


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

*2018 specialized fatboy*

18 fatboy base.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

hard to believe that there was 2" of snow on the ground this morning and it's sunny, dry and 55 degrees this afternoon. My 2018 Beargrease handled it well and stops thanks to upgraded SLX brakes


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Been exploring the backroads since the trails I want to check out are still wet and manglated. 









(Sorry the picture is upside down...unless you're on the other side of the planet then this is what it's like over here!)


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

part of me misses 'straya


----------



## PornstarRyan (Mar 22, 2018)

Nederland!


----------



## Colorado Mtb (Oct 23, 2017)

*2018 Norco Bigfoot 1*









Changes from factory: 100mm RST Renegade front suspension fork. Hope Fatsno 150mm front hub. 800mm RaceFace handlebars. Red Monkey Sports Klampz grips. 200mm front rotor, 180mm rear rotor. Blue rim strip. T'aint Muddy fender on the front. Homemade/custom fender on rear. Spank Oozy pedals.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

GBEMC just cruising the Lagoon and crushing some of the hills.


----------



## a1pathfinder67 (Jan 19, 2014)

;


MCHB said:


> Been exploring the backroads since the trails I want to check out are still wet and manglated.
> 
> View attachment 1196267
> 
> ...


Are you sure that's not a reflection off of a lake.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

On my own little slice of heaven outside my door


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

Had to do some trail maintenance today.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

MCHB said:


> Been exploring the backroads since the trails I want to check out are still wet and manglated.
> 
> View attachment 1196267
> 
> ...


Greetings form OZ where this photo looks great 









OZ.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

GBEMC after on of the crossings of Moore's Creek on Dan's Wild Ride. One of the best local rides around these parts!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Damn Beavers flooded my ride.


----------



## miamia (Sep 6, 2014)

Riding around in local nature park. There are some nice trails for fat bikes.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Well you don't see the fattie cause lm on it, but rode some great trails and saw some great scenery with my daughter today


----------



## FatTurtle (Apr 24, 2018)

Historic Marlette Flume Trail


----------



## FatTurtle (Apr 24, 2018)

I rode in the rain, through hail and wind to get this shot today...totally worth it!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

My Green Trails Are Back!


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

That is an awesome story and a great picture



FatTurtle said:


> I rode in the rain, through hail and wind to get this shot today...totally worth it!
> 
> View attachment 1197968


----------



## mehlertmj (Jan 12, 2017)

Buddy and I had a good ride today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

Just got my RSD mayor. Been out on it a handful of times. And loving it.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Max in attack mode.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

Near Hooes Road, Fairfax County Va.


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

miamia said:


> Riding around in local nature park. There are some nice trails for fat bikes.


Nice to see more Taigas here!


by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Killer pic above, well done

Just above Finale Liguria, ltaly.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

A picture of my newly-transformed trail-eating 120mm-front-squish 9:zero:7, while trying out the local technical rock garden trails. (It was a success; better and faster down the hills than my hardtail or full-squish 29ers)


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*Farley on the trail...*

Hi everyone, one of my Farley on the trail.









OZ.


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## FatTurtle (Apr 24, 2018)

*Tahoe Rim Trail*









Marlette Lake and Tahoe


----------



## bbobbudd (Jun 6, 2018)

North end of the D&L trail in PA.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commuting


----------



## theBANGER (May 25, 2018)

Newbie bike owner. Have put 70 miles on it in 5 days. lovin the fatboy so far.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

cmg71 said:


> Well you don't see the fattie cause lm on it, but rode some great trails and saw some great scenery with my daughter today


Nice looking place to ride. Jealous!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Fat on the skinny trail


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

*Winter down here in Oz*

The season is well under way here in Perisher valley,nsw Australia,and Im the only one that lives here with a fatty!


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

OOps first pic is 1st of January,where we rode across the top (highest point of australia


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

That is pretty cool that you are the only guy with a Fat Bike.



bikemad1 said:


> The season is well under way here in Perisher valley,nsw Australia,and Im the only one that lives here with a fatty!


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## Blaster182 (Oct 29, 2016)

I


----------



## TMSkiCB (Jul 15, 2018)

*Pivot Les Fat Brush Creek Area*

Les Fat... Water, sand, single track, no problem!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commute yesterday, playing in the rocks


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

CMG's Jeepin! 

Nice location...


----------



## JumboJim (Jun 7, 2018)

*Kona Wo*

First fatty. 


----------



## kgjz67 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Carbon Fatties*

My Carbon Fat bikes (5 of 5) its too hot to ride now. Just waiting for the weather to change around October.


----------



## DD70 (Jul 18, 2018)

New fatty


----------



## Chipwright231 (Sep 13, 2015)

Vacation beach ride


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

kgjz67 said:


> My Carbon Fat bikes (5 of 5) its too hot to ride now. Just waiting for the weather to change around October.


How can it be too hot to ride if you have all those rigs to play with? Just water up and go


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice rigs.What company is this mate?I googled KG67 nothing coms up,cheers


----------



## Dennis1987 (Jul 16, 2017)

Some pics of my Farley 5 2016


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

kgjz67 said:


> My Carbon Fat bikes (5 of 5) its too hot to ride now. Just waiting for the weather to change around October.


Whaaat??? Five fatbikes and not even ONE of them is a singlespeed??? This is impossible to fathom.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Whaaat??? Five fatbikes and not even ONE of them is a singlespeed??? This is impossible to fathom.


Good one Pork!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Whaaat??? Five fatbikes and not even ONE of them is a singlespeed??? This is impossible to fathom.





Jack Burns said:


> Good one Pork!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


At least teh bloke's more addicted to fat than most on this forum...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

some of todays ride


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

My local ride


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hetzleser Berg


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

bit of time at the pumptrack


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

2018 Motobecane Boris out at some local trails. This bike is a blast and 1x11 is amazing.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

*Lefty'd Pugsley*

Thanks, MendonCycleSmith. Its been some months since you linked this fork to me, but I finally have it all put back together!


----------



## DD70 (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Great day in the woods


----------



## mürrisch (Jan 24, 2018)

It's my former ICT...









Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## domromer (Aug 24, 2018)

Just picked up my mukluk last week...loving it!


----------



## domromer (Aug 24, 2018)

Spent the afternoon exploring the Arizona trail around flagstaff. Hopefully in the Spring I can bikepack the entire trail.


----------



## MadDogDan (Aug 22, 2018)

kgjz67 said:


> My Carbon Fat bikes (5 of 5) its too hot to ride now. Just waiting for the weather to change around October.


Who makes those wheels? Can you run tubeless on them?


----------



## mürrisch (Jan 24, 2018)

https://surlybikes.com/parts/tires

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## mürrisch (Jan 24, 2018)

MadDogDan said:


> Who makes those wheels? Can you run tubeless on them?


Oh, I saw you meant another post....
I therefore withdraw my answere.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## MadDogDan (Aug 22, 2018)

Sorry, I tried to include the picture of the individuals 5 Fat Bikes but I messed up. He has tri spoked wheels like something you would see on a triathlon bike but the rims appear to be at least 80mm wide.


----------



## Dhugal (Aug 25, 2016)

*RSD Mayor - Mastodon - Bear Spray - Bragg Creek, AB*


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Semi fat with a side of skinny 

DSC_0214 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

Work in progress
DSC_0220 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## MadDogDan (Aug 22, 2018)

JackWare said:


> View attachment 1214345


JackWare, who makes the rear fender on your bike? Need to get one like that before this winter.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

It's a Crudcatcher 29er rear, which is fine for the 4" JJs fitted at the moment, but for winter use I'll be putting my full rear guard on which is a modified Motocross fender. I'll try and find the link to the thread about it but you may find it if you search mudguards that Velobike uses on his.


----------



## Gnoopher (Sep 1, 2018)

*Tjukken*















I took a little ride around in my local forest today. Bought this 17" Medium fat bike used 3 week ago. It's a Scandinavian brand called White.
White carbon fork
Shimano XT brakes
Shimano XT deore shifter
SUN ringel Mule fut 80mm rims
Schwalbe jumbo Jim (Tubeless)
Ritchey seat post
Selle Italia seat
Norco handlebar
Specialized stem
Renthal grips
Krank FSA afterburner.
It weighs in at 13.2 kilogram
Initially I wanted it for my winter commute, but I can't stop riding it. Same feeling when my dad sent me a BMX back in the beginning in the '80s. In Norway at that time BMXs was a rare sight. I feel like a kid again.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

JackWare said:


> It's a Crudcatcher 29er rear, which is fine for the 4" JJs fitted at the moment, but for winter use I'll be putting my full rear guard on which is a modified Motocross fender. I'll try and find the link to the thread about it but you may find it if you search mudguards that Velobike uses on his.


Here's the link from 2011.

They're still on the bike, been crashed on numerous times, somewhat faded, but still strong. I have uprated the rear stays though.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fat-mudguards-do-yourself-692812.html


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

It's too bad Big O up and disappeared, I liked those fenders despite being a bit more spendy. I'm still jealous of my buddies he bought years ago when comparing my PDW fenders. I've also seen a few fenders made from cutting pieces from a blue plastic drum barrel and attached with some aluminum or steel flat rods.


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

*Snowy Mountains*







Still plenty of snow despite being spring here In aus


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Knard 3.0 front / Knard 3.8 back. Looks kinda interesting . Rides kinda, uhm... interesting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commuting.....


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Iron Mountain Trail, ready for trail work with my mounted saw.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Kids training , lm waiting for the kids....
because here there is two ways, small jump and big jump, no-one crashed


----------



## Dennis1987 (Jul 16, 2017)

Went out for a ride today.


















Had a massive iron pin in my rear tire. Damn those fat tires are a struggle to take them off the rim.










Luckily no damage on the rim or frame. That thing came trough the rim tape.


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr

The rally of black and yellow forest machines. Those 4.8" JJ looks a little skinny, i should put 2XL Snowshoes on.


----------



## splash13 (Apr 24, 2013)

My Crestone on this rainy season.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Wet feet day...


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Testing my new lens: Samyang 50mm F1.2. Subject is the Farley 9.6:


----------



## Dennis1987 (Jul 16, 2017)

This forest is only 5 minutes biking away from my house.


----------



## davpacjr (Sep 11, 2018)

My brand new First ever fatbike. Fatboy SE


----------



## mürrisch (Jan 24, 2018)

Welcome to the club!

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## davpacjr (Sep 11, 2018)

mürrisch said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

The Wolftrax and the Malus


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Sidecar shakedown!

DSCN5290 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

My Salsa Bucksaw


----------



## mürrisch (Jan 24, 2018)

Nice!
What for a fork is that?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

mürrisch said:


> Nice!
> What for a fork is that?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


It's a Fox 34 fork with boost spacing. The regular stickers were replaced with blacked out stickers.


----------



## MadDogDan (Aug 22, 2018)

Fat Boris in some Eastern Pennsylvania Corn Fields


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

First ride on the new Goose River trail


----------



## SuperUltraKel (Sep 18, 2018)

*Charge Cooker Maxi*

Here's my Charge Cooker Maxi that I've been playing around with. I bought it for $200 as a sort of novelty but as I started riding it, I fell in love with it and began upgrading parts. I bought a Luna Lander fork for it (literally the only suspension fork I could find that would fit) and then rebuilt the hubs with DT Swiss Hugo's so that I could run my 120 TPI Nates tubeless. Added a wider Spank riser bar and a longer Race Face seatpost (I know the bike is technically too small for me, but with the longer seatpost, and wider bars, it fits my reach perfectly) I also have a set of Sram Guide RS's on the way as well as a wider range cassette and derailleur to convert it over to a 1x. Living in GA and absolutely hating the cold, I don't intend this to ever be a snow bike but it is so much fun on the trail! I don't think I've even touched my 29er carbon hardtail since I got the fatty and my full suspension has only been used a couple times as well. I think I may just be a convert


----------



## Tyr-Sog (Jan 17, 2018)

Local trails 


----------



## nibblecuda (Mar 8, 2017)

*1st Fat Bike*

Just put on the Maxxis FBF/R x 4.0, tubeless with the fattystripper.com kit with bling strips. Frame tape next, then a bike fitting appointment at LBS which may change the stem and bars. New grips on the way. Hopefully the trails will have dried out enough for me to get it dirty soon!

Then some quality Zen time with the stock JJs x 4.8 and 800 screws. Getting ready for winter.


----------



## Bray D (Aug 28, 2010)

First ride on the new fatty. 13 mile commute into work. SS Wednesday. 4.3 Ednas. Rogue Panda roll top.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Tennenlohe Forest*

Last minute ride between rain storms


----------



## tf7_ (Sep 20, 2018)

2018 Farley 7. Fox dropper, carbon fatbar, Shimano SLX brake upgrade, 3.8" hodags.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

*Wozo in Park County Colorado*


----------



## evilx (Sep 21, 2010)

The summer/fall shoes:







29x3.0 are climbing beasts!


----------



## nibblecuda (Mar 8, 2017)

*First Ride*

Now, as seen on GMBN's Dirt Shed Bike Vault 😁


----------



## saab95 (Sep 18, 2018)

*Folding Fat Bike?*

Anyone ever buy and build one of these? It seems like a cool solution to a big fat bike issue. Hauling them to where you want to ride and storage?


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

saab95 said:


> Anyone ever buy and build one of these? It seems like a cool solution to a big fat bike issue. Hauling them to where you want to ride and storage?


Looks like a fattened up Montague


----------



## nibblecuda (Mar 8, 2017)

I use a tray style hitch mount for transportation, or take the wheels off and put in the hatchback. For storage I use the DaHÄNGER system.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Highland MI. C-loop Entrance/Exit


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

nibblecuda said:


> I use a tray style hitch mount for transportation, or take the wheels off and put in the hatchback. For storage I use the DaHÄNGER system.
> View attachment 1218029


Wow, that's cool man. I have four fat bikes and I hate leaving them in the garage. I might try this myself. I like looking at my fat bikes.


----------



## saab95 (Sep 18, 2018)

Jason Rides Bikes said:


> Looks like a fattened up Montague


Yes exactly what it is....I have three real Montague...Hummer's and I love the way they ride and function. Montague is not happy with the Chinese over these knockoffs but I want it anyway because of the ease of transport and storage. I wish Montague would stop fighting it and just join the bandwagon and start buying selling and building these themselves. So what if they didn't think of it themselves the Chinese stole their folding design they should steal the fat bike design right back. There is even a full suspension design that some engineer guy came up with and Montague sued him instead of just buying him out. Even with all of that it still doesn't change my love of the bike. I think you could build a really nice light Fat Bike. The frame is just under 10lbs.


----------



## nibblecuda (Mar 8, 2017)

This is my garage


----------



## Tyr-Sog (Jan 17, 2018)

My sons first ride in the trails and on his new Fat Boy!

He ate it going down hill off of a root in to a pile of large loose rocks. All is ok except for his pedal lol. I'll give him my stock pedals and now daddy gets some new ones


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyr-Sog said:


> My sons first ride in the trails and on his new Fat Boy!


Stoney Creek?


----------



## Tyr-Sog (Jan 17, 2018)

J_Westy said:


> Stoney Creek?


Yes sir


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice mate, son looks happy out there, that pedal not so  enjoy the father, son time.

OZ.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*A few from the other day...*

Hi everyone had the Farley out for the first time in awhile the other day.

















A great ride, need to go fat more often 

OZ.


----------



## Rov (Oct 6, 2018)

Custom built, soon to be full suspension fat bike out for first ride. 8" rear travel based on Huckster frame, handmade 7475-T7 swingarm fits up to 5" tire. Working on a suspension fork, rigid for now. 1x10 Saint derailleur and Shifter, KMC Turbo e-chain, Hope 32T Retainer sprocket on Profile spider and BB. HG50 cassette, 197mm rear hub, 100mm rim.Alfine Brakes, Alligator Rotors, 203mm front, 180mm rear SDG Ti seat, Crupi Pro headset, GT billet stem, billet bar risers. 1-1/8 bars with Lizard Skin grips. 55 pounds of downhill fun, still a work in progress.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Rov said:


> Custom built, soon to be full suspension fat bike out for first ride. 8" rear travel based on Huckster frame, handmade 7475-T7 swingarm fits up to 5" tire. Working on a suspension fork, rigid for now. 1x10 Saint derailleur and Shifter, KMC Turbo e-chain, Hope 32T Retainer sprocket on Profile spider and BB. HG50 cassette, 197mm rear hub, 100mm rim.Alfine Brakes, Alligator Rotors, 203mm front, 180mm rear SDG Ti seat, Crupi Pro headset, GT billet stem, billet bar risers. 1-1/8 bars with Lizard Skin grips. 55 pounds of downhill fun, still a work in progress.


Just as well you got those lightweight Kendas to save weight! Surely some burlier knobblies would better suit such a beast.


----------



## Rov (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks, I built it with plans to run Snowshoe 2xl tires this winter. Hopefully the extra flotation will make up for the bikes weight!


----------



## splash13 (Apr 24, 2013)

Gloomy day.


----------



## Jaqqe (Oct 7, 2018)

First snow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

*A top of Mt Evans*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1888442218

10/6 - A top Mt Evans









10/7 Chillin at 3Sisters


----------



## nibblecuda (Mar 8, 2017)

Amazing ride. thanks for linking the strava pics!


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Rode the felt all summer looking forward to winter!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## theruns (Jul 25, 2016)

Did the 20 mile commute to work today on my Framed Minnesota 3.0. It's a beautiful fall day here in Minnesota!


----------



## splash13 (Apr 24, 2013)

More flooding.


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Fall, nuf said!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

I put the Vee 2XL's on today.


----------



## mehlertmj (Jan 12, 2017)

kaleidopete said:


> I put the Vee 2XL's on today.
> View attachment 1220692


Looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottspark60 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Atacama & Sturgis Bullet!*









Thanks for viewing!


----------



## Dennis1987 (Jul 16, 2017)

I made some pics yesterday.


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

Trail clearing after hurricane Michael.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Due to new bike love, l haven't ridden "Rosie" for a while, was a good commute this morning


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Love the Vanhelga's grip in the wet leaves!


----------



## Blaster182 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hmmmm,
Didn't know Fatty's grow on trees. 


----------



## Bray D (Aug 28, 2010)

Fatpack setup from last weekend's camping adventure.


----------



## Dennis1987 (Jul 16, 2017)

Some more pics


----------



## accutrax (Mar 22, 2008)

perfect day on my ICT....


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Rosie and l enjoying some trails


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

*Heil Ranch, Lyons, CO*

Got in a great ride at Heil Ranch earlier this week.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Very, very wet fall in New England this year.


----------



## velomoose (Apr 10, 2013)

*My 2019 Farley 7*


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Does video count?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

As the OP, I say video counts.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

👍👍👍


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

TheNormsk said:


> 👍👍👍


Was this just a few days ago? I've seen the clouds packed in up there from Longmont.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

My contributions. Post-ride today. Didn't have enough time on the ride to get pictures.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Jason Rides Bikes said:


> Was this just a few days ago? I've seen the clouds packed in up there from Longmont.


Last weekend.

I'll probably ride the SoBo trails from home tomorrow on the fatty if we get the 3-7" forecasted for the morning. Should be fun.


----------



## pOrk (Jan 16, 2015)

It has begun


----------



## Bray D (Aug 28, 2010)

Fatty cruise to the brew house.


----------



## Ocoee (Nov 11, 2018)

No snow yet on the north shore of Boston
Testing out a new rear fender


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

My Minnesota 3.0 in habitat.


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Head turner right there 😂 hahaha


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

New Jersey Snow


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Frosty fall ride...


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

deleted


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Holy smoke! 2 million views!

We've come a long way in the last 8 years since I posted this pic



Back then fatbike stuff was hard to get in the UK. I was gathering the bits for a full fat, and had to make do with half-fat - even having to make my own fork.

A frame would take months to come by special order at exorbitant price and then there was the search for a suitable crank, if you could find one. That's except for the wealthy who could afford a full bike. 

Now fatbike stuff is available almost anywhere, and it's getting cheaper, lighter, or wider.

We live in good times.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Velobike said:


> Holy smoke! 2 million views!
> 
> We've come a long way in the last 8 years since I posted this pic
> 
> ...


I've enjoyed all of your posts, and this thread was a great idea.

Thanks Tim


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

*Sourdough*

The wife, dog and I on South Sourdough just outside of Nederland, CO. Good early snow this year.


----------



## Bourdagespl (Jun 25, 2013)

First snow of the year, first ride with the fat bike.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bourdagespl said:


> View attachment 1225985
> 
> 
> First snow of the year, first ride with the fat bike.


Can you ride in that?


----------



## Bourdagespl (Jun 25, 2013)

AshevilleMTB said:


> Can you ride in that?


On the groomed trail, yes!

Envoyé de mon Pixel 2 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

AshevilleMTB said:


> Can you ride in that?


If Espen can, anyone can! :cornut:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

fresh tracks by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Velobike again.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

River outside DC


----------



## Ocoee (Nov 11, 2018)

Lynn Woods, Lynn Massachusetts


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hobine said:


> Very, very wet fall in New England this year.


This looks like an interesting bike...Nextie rims, Huffy frame, full sus. Would be really interested to hear how you came about building this! Looks sweet.


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

Jseis said:


> My Minnesota 3.0 in habitat.
> 
> View attachment 1224603
> 
> ...


That last one with the roadie is an absolute classic!


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Pack66 said:


> This looks like an interesting bike...Nextie rims, Huffy frame, full sus. Would be really interested to hear how you came about building this! Looks sweet.


Huffy stickers only, it's a Mutz.


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

First snow of season up in Manitoba canada.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

"you gonna ride that hog cowboy, or just sit there and take pictures?"


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Finally got a bit of snow here and not just bare ice and roots. This is one of my favorite meadows where it opens up a bit on this trail, Polar Bear. The trail is so tight and rooty it's damn near impassable in the summer, let alone the swamps that make it a bog in places. Even in the winter it's usually not easy, with a few places where the trees are tighter than 780mm.









Unfortunately, many people were out this morning getting the fresh tracks, so I had to take some of the b-lines to get my own.








Out on one of the random frozen swamps in the North Bivouac area.








When the snow hits like this, this area literally has dozens and dozens of trails going in all sorts of directions. You can get somewhat lost and go around in circles for quite a while if you don't watch what you are doing. The trails usually have multiple accepted names and there are often un-named ones popping up in between to further confuse things. "The Needle" is section of trail where the trees come to about 750mm apart  This area works best with new snow and a distinctive tread pattern so you can backtrack! Most of these are user-made trails, but just to make things interesting many of the legit trails start with "Moose", like Moose tracks, Moose Ridge, etc. I made a map of the area. The "drugs" area is where people park to do drugs, so I yell "DRUG!" when I ride through there.








The new tires are freaking awesome. Real fat...like it's supposed to be.








This trail is called Blue Dot, because blue-dots are painted on the trees every few hundred feet, another barely-passable in the summer. Has a nice big bridge over the creek and because the City didn't build it, they have posted giant signs at both ends "DO NOT USE", which is laughable, because it's a better bridge than the ones the municipality has put up recently.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Lots of snow in Atlantic Canada now, it's been a while since we've had this much on the ground by the first of December that I can remember!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

From another rider, this is across the water near Wasilla:


----------



## AK Prototype (Aug 7, 2018)

Jayem said:


> From another rider, this is across the water near Wasilla:
> 
> View attachment 1227252


Ha! I saw that pic on Friday evening and one of my first thoughts was "That would be a pretty rad trials course on a fat bike...". Glad some folks gave it a shot.


----------



## jsalzshouse (Aug 28, 2017)

*Beargrease and cake eater great combo*


----------



## jsalzshouse (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## MTBmoose (Dec 31, 2003)

*Mt. Spokane State Park*

We've had some decent snow at elevation the last few weeks. Here are a couple of shots on trails 110 and 140 near the junction with the Kit Carson loop road in Mt. Spokane State Park here in Eastern Washington state.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Coney Flats trail head near Ward, Colorado.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scribefit (Feb 21, 2017)

*rocking the beach*

Icy in spots but no snow. Kenai Peninsula beach south of Kasilof river. Mostly smooth and fast!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Double post


----------



## jnroyal (Sep 25, 2008)

TheNormsk said:


> Coney Flats trail head near Ward, Colorado.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

GFBD'18 crew. And shenanigans. 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## naranzeta (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## klappers (Dec 6, 2018)

New 4.8s mounted up









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

#salsabeargrease


----------



## Jass (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi! What bike is that?! nice rig btw


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Jass said:


> Hi! What bike is that?! nice rig btw


2018 Salsa Beargrease NX1


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*New Bike Day*

Trails have set up perfect, just in time for the new ride.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

*The North Woods*

Over the river and through the woods...


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Great time in the woods today, trails are fast!


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)

Perfect conditions today, -9ºC Sunshine and Blue Sky


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Found in parking lot. My new mascot!









-F


----------



## FatTurtle (Apr 24, 2018)

Happiness is...


----------



## redrooster1978 (Oct 29, 2018)

Not much snow, but still fun to get out. came across this fixer-upper in the middle of the woods...


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

*Cape San Blas*

As I was rounding the cape I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I assume it was taking on water and the captain took it to the hill.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tuna, you shouldn't have moored there at high tide! XD


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

+2C today, trails are getting icy but more snow on the way tomorrow!


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Sunday Fatbike at the local trail. Bedford


----------



## blizzard_mk (Feb 19, 2006)

Wonderful ride with the family on Sunday


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

Bourdagespl said:


> On the groomed trail, yes!
> 
> Envoyé de mon Pixel 2 en utilisant Tapatalk


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

Nice ski day










We have really nice tracks here in Quebec, Canada.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Some beautiful Michigan weather yesterday.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Heavy rains and +15C temps robbed most of the snow, switched to studded for the now icy trails.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

First day of Winter 2018: 65F and over 2-inches of rain !?

View attachment 1230349


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

scoobydoo666 said:


> Nice ski day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect conditions for a fattie


----------



## mürrisch (Jan 24, 2018)

Unfortunately, snow is rare in my region. But with mudguards it is fun even in the wet...









Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

SLP yesterday. We may not have snow, but I'll take frozen dirt! Merry Christmas, Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Cold today but an afternoon fire helped ease the chill.


----------



## basharteg (Jul 9, 2005)

*8 Degree Sunset*

Lander Cut Off Oregon Trail, Caribou National Forest, Wyoming. Single digits but no trouble staying warm. Framed Minnesota, mulefut 80, tubeless Vee Bulldozer, Eagle GX


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Pedaled to the local trails from the house and had a great time. Man, I’m getting cold just looking at everyone’s pics. No snow here in the SF Bay Area, but plenty of mud and hero dirt.


----------



## basharteg (Jul 9, 2005)

Great pic. Looks like the end of the world. I'll bet by now, 3 weeks later, you've got some snow. Watch out for bears!


----------



## basharteg (Jul 9, 2005)

Love your pics. Biking in Scotland. Looks like so much fun.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

basharteg said:


> Great pic. Looks like the end of the world. I'll bet by now, 3 weeks later, you've got some snow. Watch out for bears!


No bears here...but we've got mountain lions in the area for sure. They get caught on trail cams all the time right around here. That said, I did see bears recently on a ride farther north here in CA...that was an experience.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Out here at the western edge of the North American continental plate.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Great 8 mile ride in the snow with 600 ft of climbing...


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

New Year's Day









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

Finally got a decent snowfall of 3-4", _and_ it was technically the "Maiden Voyage" (on snow) for my bike B5 (Big Beautiful Budget Berm Bomber).

Had a friggen BLAST, I've never ridden in snow really, and I was surprised how much of a workout it was compared to the usual trail riding.

I learned a lot today regarding tire pressure, low is my friend....I started with about 15psi front and rear, and I wound up with about 6 front and 8 rear....still not sure if that was perfect, so I'm thinking more tinkering may be needed.


----------



## mountainelf (Dec 14, 2017)

not much snow on jan 1 for Wisconsin but at least we got some


Jan 1 snow run


----------



## sonson167 (Apr 7, 2017)

*2019 First ride with Sarma Shaman*

1000 ft of climbing, 
Tai Mo Shan, Hong Kong


































https://www.strava.com/activities/2047709275


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

*St. Joseph Bay Preserve out on Cape San Blas*


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Was a hard slog today, but totally worth it


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Super conditions last night , super hard packed snow.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Cold dry weather has turned my favorite trail to powder, Wrathchilds were no match and I found myself wishing for some wider tires!


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Some pictures

























for a video of the trailer in action


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Night ride with copious snow.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jason Rides Bikes said:


> Some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you start with a WeeHoo or just buy the seat to mount to your custom frame? Any desire for a foot rest?


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Started with Weehoo, its been chopped/modded 3 times to get to this iteration. I'd like to do a vinyl/fabric foot rest slash fender, something that would both support and protect a little bit. Also trying to implement a different brand child seat with little bit of suspension into it to help even more with smoother ride. But the 4.7" @ 3psi is pretty smooth for her.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Got one of my old friends over from Australia. He's done plenty long distance trails over there, but never ridden a fatbike.

Loaned him my 907, took him round a local loop, and this is the verdict.

(Shame we've no snow yet though.)


----------



## bmbird4 (Jul 8, 2017)

*Perfect conditions for January*

Did a quick 11 mile loop yesterday before the cold weather came back. Up to 45+ mph gusts with the cold front coming in. (Trail : Fay Pickering Memorial Trail, Marshall, IL)


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

bmbird4 said:


> Did a quick 11 mile loop yesterday before the cold weather came back. Up to 45+ mph gusts with the cold front coming in. (Trail : Fay Pickering Memorial Trail, Marshall, IL)
> 
> View attachment 1232730


Great looking rig, simple elegance and clean lines


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

This mornings commute


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

This arvos commute










EDIT: Somehow the order is wrong, obviously it didn't get dark and then light again


----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

Not much snow, slushy ice, but still a good time!


----------



## stras (Oct 29, 2018)

*Father/Son Fatties, Christmas was very fattening in our family.*


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

Nothing but glare ice around here right now, but here's one from a couple of weeks ago. Drove all the way up to Duluth to find some decent snow.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Boy! Oh boy! What a Farley 9.6 with the Terrene Cake Eaters


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

^awesome pic

my day was a hard slog, wet heavy snow meant l stopped going downhill, l mean WTF????? literally was standing on the bike and didnt fall over


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

My ride looks a little tame compared to cmg71 ^^ that's some snow!

Cold today but the trail's in great condition!


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

G


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Not mine. Just thought it was a cool pic.

Near Akron, OH.








-F


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## 595978 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Today's Ride*


----------



## mürrisch (Jan 24, 2018)

Mud, mud and mud again. Does not matter I have mudguards.









Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

No snow yet but it was below freezing and sunny so I went for a little adventure. 3rd pic is from a week ago when we did have snow, went for a pre work trail ride.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGary (Jan 14, 2019)

Specialized Fatboy/ Mastodon









Ruff trail riding is great snow/ice even better 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK Prototype (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice! How you like that Mastodon MrGary? My girl may pick up that same bike soon and is thinking of getting a suspension fork for it. And also , I really gotta hit up hillside more. Those new trails are sweet!


----------



## MrGary (Jan 14, 2019)

I really like the Mastodon fork i have bluto on another bike which works good too . Rode in -4 with Mastodon and had zero problems 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Winter nirvana...


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Frozen dirt is good. 


















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## L663 (Mar 13, 2009)

*First ride with Snow and Ice*








Snow then rain, isn't so good for the backyard rink, but was nice for the new Framed bike with studs on the backyard trails.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

No snow here, but plenty of greasy mud


----------



## Dennis1987 (Jul 16, 2017)

Nice bike 

What handlebar grips are those ?


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

The grips are ODI Rogues. They’re my favorite grips of all time, so I’ve got them on all of my bikes. They’re nice and grippy, so even if I forget to bring gloves, my sweaty paws won’t slip off ‘em. They’ve got a nice large diameter too.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

*St. Joseph Peninsula St. Park, FL*

My favorite park finally opened back up after the Hurricane...only most of it is an island now.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Got a nice brisk ride in this morning before work. Beard froze solid but it was nice and peacefull!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Single digits and icy here, but they make studs for that.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Farbar (Jul 16, 2014)

Fog so thick you could lean your bike against it


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Highland Mi, not much snow here, lots of ice, and really cold...


----------



## Bray D (Aug 28, 2010)

More snow in central Illinois.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

*arizona sand riding...*

some wash riding...


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

RajunCajun44 said:


> some wash riding...
> View attachment 1235419


Maaaaan, that looks great! Like so much fun and scenery! Enjoy!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

RajunCajun44 said:


> some wash riding...


What tyre pressure are you running?


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Klunker 2.0

I wish we had some snow - all we have is Green stuff (normally brown). 
But the Surly Sun Rise bars are amazing! 
Giving the Nimble Beast a little more nimble!

I am torn when going to the snow to ski or bike.. both are so much fun!


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

crank1979 said:


> What tyre pressure are you running?


lol I don't know I think 8-10 psi


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis1987 (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## zecamara (Oct 1, 2015)

Another near dead thread! Wait, I feel a faint pulse! CPR with some pics.
Bonneville Shoreline Trail (BST) en route to Bobsled on my $360 Mongoose:


----------



## MrGary (Jan 14, 2019)

Got Clear Shield installed on bike 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## striker64 (Aug 16, 2016)

After 4,000 miles of crouch over riding I'm now riding upright. So much better on my back.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

striker64 said:


> View attachment 1236431
> 
> After 4,000 miles of crouch over riding I'm now riding upright. So much better on my back.


there is something really cool about that, nice


----------



## Farbar (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bike2ski (Mar 26, 2017)

No riding on the creek today.


----------



## TheConsul (Jun 19, 2011)

Completed this build about a month ago. My first fatbike, new Salsa Beargrease.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Just Grin & Air It









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

...


----------



## dahedd (Nov 8, 2016)

Double post sorry


----------



## dahedd (Nov 8, 2016)

Allmountin' 


Can I ask how the Renegade forks are performing? Might pick up a set for my Commando, needs to be a straight steerer version.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

The renegade is preforming fine. But I cannot recommend it. I bought it in November, rode it for most of two months, less a couple weeks I rode my carbon fork. I rode it brand new, out of box, and after a few weeks, it started getting stictiony. I took it off in mid January, and removed the lowers to clean and lube. I found the bottom of the stanchions to be corroded/pitted.

















I cleaned and greased it (it still had much factory grease). Put it back together, and it functions fine, but I fear it's not long for this world. The lowers are being eaten away, presumably by road salt.


















I'm not sure what grade of material these things are made from, but I've never seen this level of degradation on any fork, regardless of age. This thing looks hit after two months. Buyer beware.


----------



## SuperUltraKel (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

SuperUltraKel said:


> View attachment 1238151
> 
> View attachment 1238150


sweet


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

All from today's ride. We rode for about 9-10 hours, including the stops at all the breweries.


----------



## AK Prototype (Aug 7, 2018)

Looks like a quality day booze cruise! I believe I see (and correct me if I’m wrong) Double Shovel , Turnagain Brewing , Anchorage Brewing , over to south side Fire Island , back to Anchorage Brewing again and wrapping it at up at King St. And also , I spy a dude who probably ought to be putting out a fire somewhere!


----------



## austingribble97 (Dec 6, 2018)

*2019 Fatboy*

just completed this, I really like how it turned out.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

AK Prototype said:


> Looks like a quality day booze cruise! I believe I see (and correct me if I'm wrong) Double Shovel , Turnagain Brewing , Anchorage Brewing , over to south side Fire Island , back to Anchorage Brewing again and wrapping it at up at King St. And also , I spy a dude who probably ought to be putting out a fire somewhere!


Order is all wrong, but beers were consumed and good times were had.

We picked up a few people on the way.

The day was most definitely a win.


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

AllMountin' said:


> The renegade is preforming fine. But I cannot recommend it. I bought it in November, rode it for most of two months, less a couple weeks I rode my carbon fork. I rode it brand new, out of box, and after a few weeks, it started getting stictiony. I took it off in mid January, and removed the lowers to clean and lube. I found the bottom of the stanchions to be corroded/pitted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah. This fork is good for garbage now. Oh! I mean recycling.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

too much magnesium in the mix for the Renegade? Yeah, that's toast or soon to be. Bummer. Thanks for the info.


----------



## AAB-1 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

...


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have two Renegades with the BLACK stanchions. Different model I suppose. After almost three years of ownership I’ve only experienced a very slow fluid leak by the rebound adjuster. I serviced the forks 3 times so far and never found damage on the lower or the stanchions. However, I got this forks on sale. Like 250$ each with a frame included.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

A lil misty on last night's ride.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

The trails in the neighborhood have soaked up a lot of the standing water and are starting to look better.


----------



## AAB-1 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Farbar (Jul 16, 2014)

Mmm.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*First ride on the new bike*









Fresh snow and fresh bike. Thanks to the bike thief who stole my KHS fattie, the insurance company for not being too cheap with the check, the LBS who worked with me on figuring out the best use of funds, and ye olde 29er that I raided for brakes, grips, bars and a few other parts. Somehow I ended up with a huge upgrade...and lots of winter still to come!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

chuck80442 said:


> View attachment 1239312
> 
> 
> Fresh snow and fresh bike. Thanks to the bike thief who stole my KHS fattie, the insurance company for not being too cheap with the check, the LBS who worked with me on figuring out the best use of funds, and ye olde 29er that I raided for brakes, grips, bars and a few other parts. Somehow I ended up with a huge upgrade...and lots of winter still to come!


Looks sweet, dude! Enjoy


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Been having a huge snow year in Tahoe, a few pics from the last couple days
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Local trail was powdered ice, and I didn't have the studded set on, so... had to bail to plan b. Some ice there too, but doable.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Note to self...*

Next time start about 4 hours earlier...although the dog seemed to like the slushy mashed potatoes.


----------



## AAB-1 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## AAB-1 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## Dennis1987 (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## AAB-1 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

All of these photos are making me jealous, I’ve got 4 feet of powder up here in Yellowstone and no where to ride


----------



## AAB-1 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Snow turning to slush or mud...so I hit up some sand.


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

Some Photos for the 2018 White Mountains race 
i am lucky enough to be drawn this year also, its in a couple of weeks


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

striker64 said:


> View attachment 1236431
> 
> After 4,000 miles of crouch over riding I'm now riding upright. So much better on my back.


You can tighten up the response in the brakes for amazing modulation, even with that cable length. Jagwire CEX housing (and likely others) fits inside 1/4" soft copper tubing (as used for fridge and furnace humidifier water supplies). Once you've fitted the copper tubing in place, you can leave it to age, or before securing it to the frame (zip ties, etc.) you can remove it, polish it up, degrease, then give it a coat of clear Armourcoat to keep that copper shine. 

Once you've got the bars were you want them, on the front it's full copper caliper to lever. (If you'll be adjusting the bars for transport or storeage, then it's copper from caliper to stem)
For the rear line, copper from caliper to just past the steering tube, plus a piece of heatshrink or silicone tape to keep water/mud out where the CEX comes out of the copper to go to the lever. 
Warning. As if you need another reason for people to stop you to talk.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi
I would like to share couple of old photos with you. Have a nice day mates


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Spring is sprunging in Alaska


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

Brainard Lake, Co. 3' snow trench.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

*509 Jabit III*

My new and only mountain bike. I've always had a lot of bikes, but this one is too much fun to leave in the garage.








View attachment 1243417


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Third dirt(a lil ice left) ride of the year.


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


by Optiflow, on Flickr

Snowcrust winter fun.


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

*Skinny Fat*



My Motobecane Boris with 29er wheels installed. Just got them set up so I can switch between the 26x4 and 29x2.25 wheels. Pretty stoked about how the 29er wheels look and feel, I'm excited to have a little more versatility. Two bikes in one!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Dirt!!!


----------



## OrigamiFisherman (Feb 1, 2019)

*Fat bike fork*

Does anyone know where i can get a suspension fork (spring or air) for my mongoose dolomite UNDER $100?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

OrigamiFisherman said:


> Does anyone know where i can get a suspension fork (spring or air) for my mongoose dolomite UNDER $100?


The cheapo chinese straight steerer sus forks on the 'bay are about that...


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

*B-Fatback*

B-Fatback


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

Rolling the marbles today!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

My Foes Mutz in summer mode, 27.5x3 wheelset. The Mutz is a switchblade knife, love this beast!









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

2018 Farley EX 8 looking sexy in 29"x3.0" mode. Wanted lower rolling resistance for the 30 mile singletrack we took on yesterday. Bike felt awesome!


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Some two track exploring









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RogboAK (Jun 1, 2011)

Delivering some parts fresh out of the machine shop.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leeinmemphis (Mar 29, 2005)

Just took delivery of this today. It's a KHS 3000 Fatbike with a Luna Cycle e-assist. Of course it's going to rain tomorrow so it will likely be this weekend until I can get out on it.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

kyle_vk said:


> Some two track exploring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet looking ride.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

AVL-MTB said:


> Sweet looking ride.


Thanks, been loving it so far.


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

Upgraded









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bubgrec (May 6, 2019)

Hello,
my firt pic from France with my XmcarbonSpeed,
really nice bike!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

bubgrec said:


> Hello,
> my firt pic from France with my XmcarbonSpeed,
> really nice bike!


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

just picked this up from a co-worker


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

Hanging around until next Winter.


----------



## RFrahm (Jan 7, 2018)

Cromoth said:


> Upgraded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome! How well does it work?


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

RFrahm said:


> This is awesome! How well does it work?


Better than I expected. Check Bicycle Mower on Fakebook. 38min on our half acre, 2.4 miles on 5/16/19

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

May long weekend ride in Fundy, was surprised to see a little snow left in the woods, Winter is trying to hold on but most of the trails are dry.
First real trail ride on the JJ's, impressed with how fast they roll.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Seen in Beijing CBD
Seat missing and shitty components, probably needs to go into the sad bikes thread.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Cruised along the bluffs in Santa Cruz today.


----------



## IvanLiew (May 24, 2019)

My Mellow yellow fattie on street tyres


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Beautiful day in the Tennenlohe Forest


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Monday after work ride, testing out the new Timber Bell after a weekend Black Bruin encounter. A little annoying but now they'll hear me I hope!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Gravel grinder race yesterday. Pulled off 11th out of about 60 males, only 6 min off the leader (pro). It's one of the funniest things I do, drafting and making that fat-bike tire "wirring" noise constantly. I can't even begin to imagine what the riders think as I'm riding along, or the people on the side watching me go by. Wind resistance really kills me, but as long as I can draft a good amount of the time, I can pull off some pretty impressive stuff.


----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)

From an XCM Race this Sunday, 50km long race, and I rode 43km to get to the race, rained a lot the night before and during the race, it was awesome.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Bulls Monster E-FS. New addition and went for it's maiden voyage this morning!


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

Rode all day in the sand in vacation. 
Changes from the snow a bit.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

A day in Utah. Just a short ride for now up in the La Sal Mountain Range..


----------



## jboileau (Jun 6, 2009)

Damn all great shots gents haven't been out on mine this year:madman:


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Scooby609 (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

Not today, but a recent trip I just returned from on the the Maah Daah Hey...good times!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Ravenous mosquitoes make for short rest stops, funny how in the deep cold of Winter when you're dreaming of warm Summer days you forget about the little blood suckers!


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Tree:What is that for a bike?


----------



## ctapia5 (Jun 23, 2019)

Just broke it in for the first ride. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

by Optiflow, on Flickr


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Winter without the HEDs and with the Son Dynamo hooked up:







Summer Fat with Paul Hubs and Velocity Dually 44mm wheels and JJ 4.0: 







27.5+ with Onyx and Velocity Dually 44mm wheels and RR 3.0 NN 2.8:


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Evening Co-opski,

I never thought about running the Jumbo Jims on 44m rim. I am going to assume that the rims are 26 x 44.

Please tell me how you like that set up.



Co-opski said:


> Summer Fat with Paul Hubs and Velocity Dually 44mm wheels and JJ 4.0:
> View attachment 1263687
> 44mm wheels and RR 3.0 NN 2.8:


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Finally swapped the Jumbo Jims for Minions this evening after using 'New customer' discount at CRC. Front aired up straight away, the rear needed a bit of coaxing with tire levers to get the bead closer to the rim before it popped. :thumbsup:


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Evening Co-opski,
> 
> I never thought about running the Jumbo Jims on 44m rim. I am going to assume that the rims are 26 x 44.
> 
> Please tell me how you like that set up.


Yes the 26" flavor. I ran the Velocitys for 3 years before I built up the Onxy 27.5+ wheelset. I had HuDu on them first before the Jumbo Jims. You have to keep the psi up or they get rolly in the corners like a taking a 1985 Grand Marquis on a hot track lap. Now they are just my summer beach fat tire. They do good on all sand but the very dry sugar sand. I'll get some better profile pictures up. I've never burped them as the duallys set up tubeless tight.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info.

I am holding out for a good set of 27.5 x 4.0 tires for one of my new bike build. Right now I am looking at 45NRTH VanHelga 27.5 x 4.0 but I would like to see one in person first before I buy them.



Co-opski said:


> Yes the 26" flavor. I ran the Velocitys for 3 years before I built up the Onxy 27.5+ wheelset. I had HuDu on them first before the Jumbo Jims. You have to keep the psi up or they get rolly in the corners like a taking a 1985 Grand Marquis on a hot track lap. Now they are just my summer beach fat tire. They do good on all sand but the very dry sugar sand. I'll get some better profile pictures up. I've never burped them as the duallys set up tubeless tight.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Thank you so much for the info.
> 
> I am holding out for a good set of 27.5 x 4.0 tires for one of my new bike build. Right now I am looking at 45NRTH VanHelga 27.5 x 4.0 but I would like to see one in person first before I buy them.
> 
> View attachment 1263701


I personally would love to see 45nrth make a 4.0x27.5 Wrathchild. I like the 4.6x26 and the 27.5x3.0 doesn't fit my winter needs.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Logging some air time:


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Farley EX 8 running in 29'er mode pretending to be an enduro bike:


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

*I was able to get a very short ride the other night.*

I was able to get a very short ride on the bike the other night and it a was a blast. I can't believe how comfortable the riding position is compared to regular mountain bike bars. I still need to swap wheels & tires from my other bike onto this frame so I have a matching set of 4.5 Barbegazi's as right now the front is Gnarwahl. Which surprisingly is easy to push.

I am hoping to get out early tomorrow to do a full 20 or 25 miles on the bike and see how it feels. I am certain it is going to feel so much better and I feel this will also keep cars a little further away from me on the streets as people tend to slow down just to see what I am riding.









I am thinking about going with a Joker theme on the bike and I am always open for suggestions.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

The fatsquatch was my work commuter yesterday. Love this bike!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

Rode it a lot in the sand here in Quebec. 
Lots of fun. 300km of beach here in Magdelain Island. Salt water killed my bottom bracket but what the hell..

And with 27.5x3 tires!









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## evilx (Sep 21, 2010)

Took the fatty out for a maiden weekend in BEAUTIFUL Crested Butte with the new Bluto. Set up in summer mode with the 29x3s


----------



## jyouker (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## aroundoz (Sep 9, 2008)

First tour on my fat bike and since I used a frame pack, my first bikepacking trip as well.


----------



## SmittyMTB (Aug 12, 2019)

Framed Alaskan Alloy out enjoying my trails.


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

My Mutz at Elm Brook here in New Hampshire









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Took a bit of Hike-a-Bike to get here but worth it! ^_^


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

From the top of Crystal Mountain in Michigan's Northern Lower Peninsula:



Took the Betsie Pathway to get to CM's trails, I do use Timberbell's on all of my bikes, and that day was a good one to flip the lever and let it ring:


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Steve Balogh said:


> From the top of Crystal Mountain in Michigan's Northern Lower Peninsula:


Sweet Quiring


----------



## bmbird4 (Jul 8, 2017)

Griffin Bike Park - Terre Haute, IN


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Elm Brook in Hopkinton NH









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aciresi (Nov 12, 2015)

bmbird4 said:


> Griffin Bike Park - Terre Haute, IN
> View attachment 1278897


I think I will be there October 12th. How difficult are the trails?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Cross race...


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Just before snow...
Trek Farley 9.6


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)

*Sunny Sunday Autum Ride*


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Best time of year, Canuck!


----------



## FATSTER (Oct 5, 2019)

*New Member / New Bike*

Hi, I am a new member. Excited to be here but technologically challenged. I hope I have uploaded a picture of my new Carver Ti O'Beast. I did some fun things to it. It arrived today at 4:07pm, and was assembled and being ridden at 5:15pm.


----------



## PWOOYNP (Sep 7, 2018)

and with the bags









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

First fatty ride of the season.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Looking forward to more of this...


----------



## Cool_Hwip (Oct 13, 2017)

Loving the new fat life. I think I've dialed in my little meatball, finally, after a month of trails and few tweaks to get her taller. Here's a couple pics of the day I took her to the fire hydrant.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Daily video counts I hope?


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

New fork day


----------



## Dennis1987 (Jul 16, 2017)

.


----------



## Mattmillertime (Mar 11, 2013)

*New Bike*

Been a long time since I posted on this site at all, but I just got a new fatty and wanted to show it off somewhere haha. I believe it's a 2019... but it's a Salsa Mukluk anyway. I got it second hand so I had to do some maintenance and I also added a dropper and some huge ass mud guards... Any suggestions on rear fenders would be greatly appreciated. Haven't been able to get in a good ride yet but I'm super stoked!!!


----------



## Dial Tone (Jul 12, 2008)

My first foray into fat bikes; 2014 Kona Wo. This bike got me back into riding again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

Maiden voyager in the snow. Love the wrathchilds so far. I had some steep areas that were icy, and it did very well.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattmillertime (Mar 11, 2013)

First ride on the mukluk today... Got into a little mud but the grip on this thing is incredible!!! Really fun bike to ride...


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

First snow ride this season, Highland MI.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

First snow ride on the VASA Singletrack in Traverse City Michigan.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## ShreddinFatt53 (Dec 3, 2014)

Is that a Performance bike Fat bike? The Chinook Charlie?


----------



## ShreddinFatt53 (Dec 3, 2014)

Cool_Hwip said:


> Loving the new fat life. I think I've dialed in my little meatball, finally, after a month of trails and few tweaks to get her taller. Here's a couple pics of the day I took her to the fire hydrant.


Is that a Performance bike Fat bike? The Chinook Charlie?


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

But the bullet and picked up my first ever fatty!!!

2020 Rocky Mountain Blizzard 20

Took it to rip on some local woods roads to get used to the fit today, I'm in love!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Cannondales (May 14, 2015)

smittycop said:


> But the bullet and picked up my first ever fatty!!!
> 
> 2020 Rocky Mountain Blizzard 20
> 
> ...


Great timing, I'm looking at purchasing this exact bike and having a hard time finding any photos and reviews of the bike. Would you mind posting some more angles and what made you decide to go with this one? Curious what you paid, the LBS has them for $1500 USD. Thank you!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

after my short ride today in the sun and 21 degree temperatures. Waiting for the snow to come next week


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

Old_Cannondales said:


> Great timing, I'm looking at purchasing this exact bike and having a hard time finding any photos and reviews of the bike. Would you mind posting some more angles and what made you decide to go with this one? Curious what you paid, the LBS has them for $1500 USD. Thank you!


I chose this one over the Giant Yukon and the Norco Bigfoot because of the component level, comes with SX eagle and 4.8 Maxxis FBF and FBR tires. This ran $1649 Canadian, also had all the mounts I wanted and the colour was exactly what I wanted, there's internal routing and ports for a dropper to be routed later on if you choose, basically for under $2000 you're getting the best possible bike, full stop.

I'll be uploading a video to my YouTube on Tuesday outlining my decision and why as well (shameless plug). youtube.com/cycledad










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShortPath (Nov 17, 2019)

Canal drained. Seasonal trail is back


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

Galloping Goose trail in Telluride (from June)


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

November snow is still pretty thin but here to stay now hopefully, winter tires are on for the season!


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Rondinko (Nov 26, 2019)

i dont know why all my photos are going sideways. Any answer to this?


----------



## Mattmillertime (Mar 11, 2013)

*tried to ride in this!!!*

Went to the local trail but the 18" of snow proved to be too much for me haha


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

https://postimages.org/


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

first real snow for the Pig, she rode well but the struggle was real


----------



## Jasonoff (Jan 26, 2019)

A full day of freezing rain this past Sunday then a few dustings of snow yesterday and today. Rain in the forecast for Saturday so gotta get out every day this week lol.


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

Branches were weighted with snow so it made tunnels and had to do a bunch of riding with my chin on the bars. And I may have crashed on a bridge I've ridden hundreds of times with no problem.


----------



## Cool_Hwip (Oct 13, 2017)

ShreddinFatt53 said:


> Is that a Performance bike Fat bike? The Chinook Charlie?


Yes Shred, it is. In 19" Large. Have you had experience with one before? Given the sturdy, albeit basic, frame and decent componentry, I couldn't pass it up for the value. The wheels are unremarkable though. I won't likely try to lighten it at all. It is what it is. Would love to add a dropper and preferably figure out an IR solution if I can.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Fresh powder over 2" of frozen ice pellets makes for a great day!


----------



## JT1 (Feb 10, 2017)

First fatbike ride this season, yesterday, in Connecticut, USA.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Jamar (Sep 9, 2019)

*Lazy Saturday*

Had a great day for Global Fatbike Day here.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## L663 (Mar 13, 2009)

*First ice and snow ride of the winter*

@ Huntington State Park


----------



## theruns (Jul 25, 2016)

Rode the fatty to the work part way. (I live too far to really bike commute but I can drive and park somewhere and ride from there) We had some snow coming so I figured it would be a perfect opportunity for fat-mutering.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TT. (Feb 2, 2004)

nice spot for a picnic


----------



## JT1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Gorgeous bicycling in Connecticut, USA, this morning. Perfect conditions for the (insane) winter cyclist: several inches of snow yesterday morning, some melting in the afternoon, and then freezing overnight. Frozen trails and ice covered trees.


----------



## trek4fun (Feb 3, 2015)

Downieville Classic, "Big Boulder Trail, in Tahoe National Forest, California. 








(Below) Ancient Lakes, Washington


----------



## trek4fun (Feb 3, 2015)

*blank*

blank


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

Growler Mr. Big Stuff 26 x 4.8


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Helga..


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

av8or said:


> Helga..


Flashback to the "cool mag wheels" on bmx bikes from the 80's...stylin'


----------



## upclever (Sep 17, 2019)

*Farly 9.6*


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Feels more like Fall than Winter here in Eastern Canada today, stuck the studded Wrathchild on the front today just in case there was any ice hiding along the trail, nothing but dirt though, beautiful day in the woods!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

From yesterday's local ride:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

No snow up here at 61N latitude, rain has been the weather for the season...  But plenty is frozen now. Somewhere around -5°F or so.


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Mutz in Winter Mode! Still massively in love with this rig!!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrade Sukhov (Aug 8, 2016)

TT. said:


> nice spot for a picnic


Hi, dude! What width of the rims is on the wheels on that picture? 
Is it just 80 mm?
And what is the tire real width on them?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Epic day.


----------



## TT. (Feb 2, 2004)

that looks blissful:thumbsup:
the last week has been brutal down here, lost most of our snowpack and it's not looking good for the next week or so:madman:

Comrade, I have them mounted on 100mm carbon rims. The front measures out to 5 1/16" and the rear is right at 5inch after I trimmed the knobs to fit the Farley
What matters to me is the effective contact patch at ridable psi. At over 6 inches, these tires allow me to ride bush trails, animal trails and where there are no trails


----------



## endre (Jul 3, 2004)




----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

endre said:


>


Looks great!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Not bad for late December.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

tmbrown said:


> View attachment 1302271


Glad to see you are also getting some snow downstate. We got a good snowfall yesterday through this morning:


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Steve Balogh said:


> Glad to see you are also getting some snow downstate. We got a good snowfall yesterday through this morning:


Yeah just in time for our annual New Year's day ride with the Spoke junkies!
Nice picture Steve.:thumbsup:


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

Moonlander out of commission until I get a new freehub. It was working fine until I foolishly removed the cassette to see why it was wobbling. As soon as I pulled off the cassette everything fell on the floor.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Finally got a little snow last night, just in time for the New Years ride!


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

*Crested Butte*

Got some time in Crested Butte over the weekend. I stayed on the trail system just south of town, but got plenty of a workout and had fun.
And kiddo had fun... sleeping. Apparently it is boring to watch me do all the hard work.


----------



## Altcountryman (Jan 8, 2006)

*NYD Lake Loop*

Stopped at the beach on the Lake Monona Loop on New Year's Day


----------



## DuneRider (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Its been about a year, and l finally took her out again.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Finally a snow ride for eastern Pa.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Good, hard fun near Keystone


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

+4C Perfect January day


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

-8c...light snow. perfect night for a ride! Cheers









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## shaynec (Jul 22, 2016)

This is the bike ride I have been looking for! Thanks for posting.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

Surly Wednesday on some multi-use trails today.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Highland MI, Studded Gnarwhals saved me today!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Ritchey Commando in 29er Plus form


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Today was an ice luge of death but thankfully the 45NRTH Wrathchilds did the trick!! 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

0c outside in mb canada ...soft conditions ! Testing out a couple upgrades to the framed. Bluto front fork and a 35 mm bar. Passed with flying colors! Cheers









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

Perfect morning for a ride, it was about 22 degrees, great hardpack with plenty of ice....The studded Dillingers were _very_ nice to have today....:thumbsup:


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Quarry ridge?


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

skota23 said:


> Quarry ridge?


Yep!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

tooling around Mammoth Hot Springs today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Meh


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Moar powder


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Night ride with Farley 9.6


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

On the trails today:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

metalskool said:


> On the trails today:
> 
> View attachment 1312061
> 
> ...


Looks like a fun time was had by all! Keep up the great pictures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

It's that time of year.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

AllMountin' said:


> It's that time of year.


Yep...


----------



## discreid (Feb 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT. (Feb 2, 2004)

awesome pic jpaa:thumbsup:

bumpy ride out on the big lake


----------



## ShortPath (Nov 17, 2019)

From the FU Facebook page









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=pcb.2912775018780147&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

What a great ride in Oulu Finland!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## ryapad (Feb 10, 2020)

I've stopped taking the conventional bike photo you see everywhere. Makes it more interesting.









more to come...


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

Enjoying a late season (possibly last of season) ride. The easements were snow on top of ice, but surprisingly not slick (though I do have studs). Pretty easy riding since the grass is all flattened from my previous rides out there, and the old snow is mostly hard crust and ice.

There is a a better easement network in a different part of the city, but too much bare pavement riding to get over to it.


----------



## basharteg (Jul 9, 2005)

*Cold Weather Cycling Shoe*








Earlier this winter, I was all ready to spend $200 or more on some warm biking boots, then saw my old cross-country ski boots in my garage. I thought, "Hey, they look the biking boots I'm considering, they are insulated, that have flat bottoms, why not?"
Best money-saving move I made this winter. I love them. Very stable, warm, stick to my pedals like glue, flatter than a board. If you have a pair of boots like this, try them on your bike before shelling out lots of money for something that may not work much better.
By the way, still 3+ feet of snow up my canyon and snowing today. Laid of work due to virus spread, so went biking. Saw no one. Felt great.


----------



## ryapad (Feb 10, 2020)

Season is wrapping up here in Anchorage, AK but still plenty of biking opportunities for the next 2-3 weeks I imagine.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

About a foot of wet snow compressed nicely over the past 24 hours for some decent riding. Should be super slush by the end of the day...









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## locoyokel (Mar 9, 2008)

Still plenty of snow in Colorado!


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

Just a few days ago (when the pic was taken) things were drying out, but this morning there is a dusting of snow!


----------



## TT. (Feb 2, 2004)

put on the summer shoes and went to the beach before they shut it down:skep:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*The Rides of March*

https://photos.app.goo.gl/xXUSujcxmvhoeseH8
https://photos.app.goo.gl/UR8MopawZrGmssQZA


----------



## VTPossum (Nov 20, 2008)

Really nice pictures BCD! Love seeing doggo.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

VTPossum said:


> Really nice pictures BCD! Love seeing doggo.


Thank you!


----------



## FatTurtle (Apr 24, 2018)

Ski hill closed, go up and down the green runs.


----------



## Phat-Phil (Mar 24, 2020)

Fun ride on the local trails today!


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

Summer mode activated


----------



## solisti (Nov 8, 2015)

Spring and rarely warm winter has melted most of the snow in Oulu.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*IT lives!*

First IGH hub - Now I just need to find a trail that is not closed so I can go for a ride (alone!). I wish I lived near a ski area!

The town of June Lake is close - or we would have gone up there.









So far just a shake down around the block a few time.


----------



## jamespc (Oct 3, 2015)

Added bling strips when I swapped to my summer tires.









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Phat-Phil (Mar 24, 2020)

My son & I hit the trails today...


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Got my first ride with my Manitou Mastadon Pro, good God I'm in love! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

.


----------



## derrick-hh (Apr 21, 2020)

*Srping tuneup and salt removal*









A little spring tune up with my best shop tech helping out.

:cat:
:cat:


----------



## LIRider362 (Apr 29, 2020)

*All cleaned up and ready to go!*

9 Zero 7 Slider...just cleaned and ready to go...


----------



## EvilSmrk (May 10, 2016)

Yesterday I got a new bike it was all shiny and clean 

Today .......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*Early "winter" in OZ...*

Hi everyone, one from this mornings run on a cool day in my part of OZ.









OZ.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

This might be a repost, but I was looking thru my phone for a different bike pic and re-found this. That was a fun day! The route was right toward that sunny spot.








-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

derrick-hh said:


> View attachment 1326433
> 
> 
> A little spring tune up with my best shop tech helping out.
> ...


Cool frame graphics!

Close up?

-F


----------



## derrick-hh (Apr 21, 2020)

Fleas said:


> Cool frame graphics!
> 
> Close up?
> 
> -F


Thanks! It's winter camo, stock color. I dig it. Looks like yours is similar?









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

This was from last year in Australia's Northern Territory. It was too narrow to get the Bucksaw through the gap, no matter how I tried to position the bike. It was a nice ride and retracing ours steps was fine too.

Tim


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Wombat said:


> This was from last year in Australia's Northern Territory. It was too narrow to get the Bucksaw through the gap, no matter how I tried to position the bike. It was a nice ride and retracing ours steps was fine too.
> 
> Tim
> 
> View attachment 1331307


No luck taking the front wheel off and walking it through the gap with the bars sideways?


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

derrick-hh said:


> Thanks! It's winter camo, stock color. I dig it. Looks like yours is similar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!
I used vinyl graphics.
I have a new(er) one in "Harvest Moon"/black,








but that one pictured had Winter camo (and looked better ). Sold it to a buddy.








-F


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

crank1979 said:


> No luck taking the front wheel off and walking it through the gap with the bars sideways?


You're probably right, and that would've worked. But I didn't think of it at the time! A good idea for next time.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## mr2autoxr (Oct 22, 2018)

We added another Borealis to the family this week. My daughter got a Tejon to compliment my Crestone! She is very excited!


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)




----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)




----------



## jamespc (Oct 3, 2015)

zeb said:


> View attachment 1332363


I fear that set up might be on the heavy side, but maybe I'm a weight weenie.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## carbonLORD (Jun 9, 2007)

*My latest..*

AXS upgrade kit on order and she is complete.


----------



## lowfreqman (May 13, 2020)

*Framed Wolftrax Carbon (27.5" Wheels)*


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

carbonLORD said:


> AXS upgrade kit on order and she is complete.
> View attachment 1332527


Nice 
Dropper?


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)

Another Farley added to the Stable today!
2020 9.6 Large that was marked down 15%

My First Carbon bike ever! I didn't really need it,
... just doing my part to help kick start the local economy.

Looking forward to the Long Weekend to see how it compares to my Farley 7


----------



## carbonLORD (Jun 9, 2007)

Na, just a 0° set back ENVE to match the wheels/bar/stem.


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)

So far the 9.6 is Killing it! Don't really miss the Mastodon (or the extra weight) at all. 
Wifey likes the suspension and the dropper, so I guess she gets the Roarange F7 and I'll sell the 2018.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

First ride on my new Mayor after I put it together. Just some mellow single track with my son to make sure everything is tight and working correctly and needed to bed in the brakes.

I am overwhelmed with the amount of traction, stability and how balanced this bike is. Also, it rips on tight singletrack which was a big surprise as well as how easy it is to get this monster truck off the ground. Super easy to pop off things. I pretty much had a permagrin the entire ride.


----------



## Motoride (Apr 7, 2019)

mr2autoxr said:


> We added another Borealis to the family this week. My daughter got a Tejon to compliment my Crestone! She is very excited!
> 
> View attachment 1332289


Was she still excited when she saw her favorite jacket with a skid mark?


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## MTBNS (Apr 4, 2020)

I have the same colour Mayor V4 since November, and yeah I am shocked at the traction I get! Rode it through the winter and some pretty nasty marshy spots. Just waiting on some new stems to convert it tubeless!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Sure sign of Spring!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

fun was had.........


----------



## jamespc (Oct 3, 2015)

cmg said:


> fun was had.........
> View attachment 1339765
> View attachment 1339767
> View attachment 1339769


That bike looks awfully clean after those tracks through the mud.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

jamespc said:


> That bike looks awfully clean after those tracks through the mud.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Yeah, but you should see the car from driving the bike around........


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

*Retro MCS Lefty Lean*

What the Fork !

Back to the Future.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jamespc said:


> That bike looks awfully clean after those tracks through the mud.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


cmg has that bike properly trained to wipe its feet at the door!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

From M-22 Overlook in Michigan:


----------



## jamespc (Oct 3, 2015)

Steve Balogh said:


> From M-22 Overlook in Michigan:


I'll be there next week. That is a nice looking rig. Is the frame a Quiring?

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## jamespc (Oct 3, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> cmg has that bike properly trained to wipe its feet at the door!


Yeah, but fat bikes are like dogs. You can we their feet over and over, and they'll still track mud into your car or house.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, if you click on the pic it should show the Quiring logo a bit clearer. If you do Arcadia, after doing the main loop, take the easy loop to the Norman road connector. If it doesn’t get too overgrown, it’s a fun downhill all the way down that same hill the overlook is on. Then take Norman to M-22 and climb to the overlook. Then you can continue on north on M-22 to the parking lot on the right.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, if you click on the pic it should show the Quiring logo a bit clearer. If you do Arcadia, after doing the main loop, take the easy loop to the Norman road connector. If it doesn’t get too overgrown, it’s a fun downhill all the way down that same hill the overlook is on. Then take Norman to M-22 and climb to the overlook. Then you can continue on north on M-22 to the parking lot on the right.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jamespc said:


> Yeah, but fat bikes are like dogs. You can we their feet over and over, and they'll still track mud into your car or house.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


That part was left out intentionally! Cause they are...


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

The last few months I've done a lot of exploring around dirt and seasonal roads around Benzie County and Sleeping Bear Dunes via fat bike. Today I did some of the hardest climbs and descents around Glen Lake. Fat bike was perfect. Encountered no vehicle traffic in the most difficult areas, one would need some serious 4WD. Would not have wanted a normal bike for this ride. This is from just east of Glen Lake with a view of Lake Michigan and Sleeping Bear Dunes in the back.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Lady Slipper season


----------



## EvilSmrk (May 10, 2016)

Diving down into the creek crossing is a lot more enjoyable now


----------



## lowfreqman (May 13, 2020)

EvilSmrk said:


> Diving down into the creek crossing is a lot more enjoyable now


How do you like the Colossus tires?


----------



## EvilSmrk (May 10, 2016)

lowfreqman said:


> How do you like the Colossus tires?


I'm kind of torn on them.

They seem really good off-road, plenty of traction and climb really well.

But they seem a touch slow on the flats compared to the JumboJims on my old bike, and painfully slow on tarmac.

I'm keeping an eye out for other options to try once the bike slush fund recovers from buying this bike.


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)

Just a short lunch time ride with my two favourite gals...

First time trying the new Thule T2 XTB rack and 2" receiver hitch I installed on the Volvo,
...and finally got a good test run on the Garmin Edge 530 with built-in TrailForks. :thumbsup:












Shake down run went perfect and ready to head to Jasper National Park next Week! Stoked!!!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

From the top of the North Country Trail by Marilla:


----------



## dimeraider (Jun 28, 2020)

My view of the FlatIrons in Boulder as I went for an easy 19-mile cruise around town last week. I keep the volume on my UE Boom 2 down to where people within maybe 3 bike lengths away might hear it, but it's not over-the-top or full of cussing. I'm not sure if there are laws or not other than being illegal to listen to headphones while cycling... or at least it was that way in 2009-2013 when I raced triathlons religiously since I see even Pros with an earbud in these days getting their selfies/videos/etc in as well as listening to music.

The rig:
2015? Mongoose Beast blacked out with Kenda Juggernaut rubber and tubes (with Stan's sealant), 28" ape-hanger handlebars with black faux leather grips, a leather cupholder (for speaker), vintage-looking headlight, a cell-phone mount (skip songs or pause), and a rear cargo rack with an ammo can mounted as a side pannier. My neighbor gave me a new Cannondale rear rack that I'm mounting the matte black ammo can onto in the next few days and then I'll re-spray the rear tire with PlastiDip over the lettering that rubbed off against the old setup. Next up is an alloy seatpost and new saddle so I can keep the current setup for shorter friends without having to scratch the new seatpost, a bigger black front chainring, a black chain, disassemble nearly everything to paint matte black with maybe a few glossy black parts (still debating), figure out how to get rid of the quick-release seatpost skewer (the bracket is welded to the frame) so it can't get swiped easily around town, and I need a new bracket for the vintage-style headlight that broke on my last ride.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*Twilight Zone*









Preparing to launch from a '50s nuclear missle site.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Just built this ti Krampus up









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)

Jasper National Park


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)

lets try that again, from my laptop instead of my dumb smartphone phone


----------



## SSgt93 (Jun 12, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin51 (Mar 7, 2009)

*9zero7 Carbon Whiteout*

9zero7 carbon Whiteout!!! Just finished it up a 2 weeks ago and have about 40 miles on it. Took it to the bike shop yesterday to get weighed and it weighed in at 27.8lbs. Looking to be around 25lbs so I plan on swapping out seat post, handle bars and stem to full carbon in the near future. So far this bike had been an absolute blast to ride!!!!!


----------



## JimmyStevens (Jun 20, 2020)

*Monte Sano*

1st "official" trail ride in about 20yrs on my new to me ICT. Riding atop Monte Sano in North Alabama. Cant believe how much fun this bike is and wishing I never stopped riding, but glad I started again. Thank goodness for 3 boys who have been begging me to start riding with them!


----------



## Estonbach (Jul 8, 2019)

FRAMED Wolftrax aluminum for year round commuting, FRAMED Wolftrax Carbon for the trails.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Pumice Trails*

Went on short ride east of the 395 in June Lake, CA.

Me on my pugs and my wife on a Vassago Jabberwocky with Fat front (Salsa Enabler fork with Bud).

I rode back to the condo on "dirt" - on some really soft pumice - and it fat is good.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow! I haven't been to that old haunt in many years... Spent many summers there in the past.

Thank you very much, Weinerts! Old times and many family memories from June Lake.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Amazing place*

I have been going there for the last 25 years - 
My Father in Law bought a condo and we get to spend quality time (doing nothing in particular) there all year. 
Ski 
Hike
Fish
Bike 
or all of the above!!

I love fly fishing - so we do a lot of that - but really it is about exploring - Reverse peak is next on the Fat bike - I have done most of hiking loop by the snow ponds - but really want to go northeast on the ridge and come down by grant like on the fat bike.

The single track around the ski area is great - the beer is amazing (Rice Japanese beer this trip at JLB).


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Weinerts said:


> I have been going there for the last 25 years -
> My Father in Law bought a condo and we get to spend quality time (doing nothing in particular) there all year.
> Ski
> Hike
> ...


Been going there since the 60's. Was a family destination every year. 
Mammoth was another... Wonder if Giovanni's Pizza is still going. Home of the Mammoth pizza 36"!

Good times, brother, good times!


----------



## OC-Tatertot (Jul 30, 2020)

*Good Mornin'*


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

My morning today-


----------



## solisti (Nov 8, 2015)

Last night at the nearby lake.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Poobag......


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Sir8alot (Jul 4, 2020)

Nice weather lately, decided to take the tank out on a cruise....


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

Got the Fatty out this weekend for some fun...I'm usually riding a full suspension trail bike, but this fatbike is just too fun not to get out on it from time to time during the summer (it's usually just ridden in the winter).


----------



## Phat-Phil (Mar 24, 2020)

I stopped at Huffman dam on my way from riding trails the other day. Nice view of Dayton in the background.


----------



## GoonRides (Aug 16, 2020)

nvm cant upload big pictures i guess i give up

https://i.imgur.com/m0KM1cr.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/glY0bHw.jpg


----------



## Phat-Phil (Mar 24, 2020)

Another great day on the Fatskey!


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## balt (Sep 7, 2020)

*Sterne's Fen, Crystal Lake, IL*

...


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Enjoying year round use on my framed.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Fun little off camber jump.

















Charlie inspecting the berm.


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

CanuckMountainMan said:


>


Geez, if I catch you in the river valley with armor all on your tires,
were gonna have a problem.


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)

2SLOFATASS said:


> Geez, if I catch you in the river valley with *armor all* on your tires,
> *were* gonna have a problem.


*Armour *All is garbage, I prefer Meguiars  
See you tomorrow, *we're* going to be out around noon.

https://www.trailforks.com/region/terwillegar/
Have to break in the Wife's New Whip...



















Don't worry I'll bring enough for your bike too, no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

Growler time


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

PM me with your contact info for a ride.


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

PM me with your contact info for a ride.


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

Can you somehow pm me so we could ride?



CanuckMountainMan said:


> *Armour *All is garbage, I prefer Meguiars
> See you tomorrow, *we're* going to be out around noon.
> 
> https://www.trailforks.com/region/terwillegar/
> ...


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)

Country Living is really Growing on me...

My home in the Big City is going to be rented out as a revenue property soon, no point selling it in a depressed market,
and moving out to a beautifully landscaped acreage full time since I'm likely working remotely for at least another year.

I've already started mapping out the 6 acre plot for a winter trail system with my Garmin GPS and Trailforks, 
Plus there's another 6+ acres winding through the nearby woods and lots of great places to ride near by.


----------



## Manicmechanic (Sep 7, 2020)

*A couple from the forgotten coast*


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice fall ride in southeastern Pa.


----------



## balt (Sep 7, 2020)

*Thanks Santa*

...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mayor lurking in the fall colors.


----------



## balt (Sep 7, 2020)

*FatBoy early fall*

...


----------



## RCXCR (Jan 22, 2019)

No snow here yet, but can't wait to ride fresh powder. Until then I'll just look back at pics from last year


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RCXCR, it is great to dream a little dream of snow, fatbikes and good times, don'tcha know!


----------



## Montanistan (Oct 7, 2020)

Snow tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)

FINALLY getting Snow!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Got our first snow of the season! Need to switch out to the winter tires.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mack, I went through the first significant snow two weeks ago... Damn, there is a reason I have "winter" tires for the Mayor!!


----------



## Montanistan (Oct 7, 2020)

*Almost winter*










Thin, but beautifully frozen


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## balt (Sep 7, 2020)

*David Ferry Bridge - Lafayette, IN*

Pedestrian bridge over the Wabash River.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Snow*

June lake has snow!

7 hour drive 
Epic Beer at June Lake Brewery
5 mile get used to altitude ride while family naps.

Perfect first day of our trip. 




















There was a lot more trail to follow - I will do that tomorrow...


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

*Yesterday's Ride on Surreal*

Had a great ride yesterday and I think it was because I jumped off the single track trails and headed over to the technical trails. Way more fun then just pedaling all the time.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Weinerts said:


> June lake has snow!
> 
> 7 hour drive
> Epic Beer at June Lake Brewery
> ...


Thank you for sharing a location that I have a history with. It brings out many, many great memories of family and adventure.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Things getting real good. Trails everywhere.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Great news from your neck of the woods, Jayem! Enjoy the powder, sir...


----------



## prlundberg (May 7, 2004)

First fatbike ride. I haven't looked forward to snow this much since I sold my snowmobile over a decade ago.

The other side of the river is Fargo, ND.


----------



## eredinger (Apr 16, 2009)

*Fall bikepacking on the Beargrease*

Quick overnighter on the Beargrease set up on the 29x3 wheel set.


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

Got to Hither Hills, Montauk on Long Island a few days ago. Breathtaking views. Had the place to myself...was like clearing an etch a sketch for my brain!


----------



## Montanistan (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Some decent conditions in Summit County (Colorado)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pasta erased himself again?? Damn it!!!

Baker, looks like a good ride happened there! Way to go.


----------



## Montanistan (Oct 7, 2020)

*Island Park trip, land of the Fat Pursuit*

Snuck out on a monday night for a few days on the massive trail system between west yellowstone and island park. Endless and empty.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*First snow ride of the season*


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Fat bike newbie checking in (and seeing if it's now easy to post pics on this site)!


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## dogrunner (Jul 28, 2008)

No snow yet, but dirt riding with my running partner is always good.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Fatback Skookum. American Fork Canyon, Utah. East side of Mount Timpanogos in background. Low snow year so far.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

dogrunner said:


> No snow yet, but dirt riding with my running partner is always good.


aha ........... the D-Bike, a better variation of the E-Bike


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Kids having fun on rocks in the snow!


----------



## HawG_OA (Dec 14, 2020)

Greetings from Bavaria


----------



## HawG_OA (Dec 14, 2020)

Spikes ....Snowshoe XL


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

No snow here, too bad.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Nor Easter snow storm on Wednesday evening in Pa. Just a little too deep yet but i gave it a go anyways, did not get to far at 4 psi on Gnarwhals 27.5 x 4.5, loaded the bike back up and went to a rail trail that was walked in and found much better riding conditions.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Rail trail I meant to post and not the double photo from my last post


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Not great snow and a lot of pushing, but good ride still.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

After a riding earlier today...









figure I would go for a ride 









Lenny's liking the fresh tracks


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

To answer the never-ending question of what pressure to run, here it is. This is what my gauge says and what I run.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Jayem said:


> To answer the never-ending question of what pressure to run, here it is. This is what my gauge says and what I run.
> View attachment 1907788


Yeah but thats only psi.........how many Bar were in that tyre?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

cmg said:


> Yeah but thats only psi.........how many Bar were in that tyre?


Looks like about -0.3


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Looks like about -0.3


Haha, didnt see the green before, but creating a vacuum in your tyres is an interesting concept


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

Got some new much needed snow in Duluth!


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

First ride on the new Beargrease. Trail was a mix of dry/fast, wet/sloppy, and even alittle snow in a few spots. Loving the bike, very fun.


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

Just out riding around the county. Beautiful out. Thought I would share.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

A couple of Santa's elves were at local trails



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toolless (Aug 11, 2020)

Lebanon Hills Eagan,MN New Salsa NX Eagle


----------



## jamespc (Oct 3, 2015)

Are catwalk and horseshoe trails here in Michigan?

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonnie&Clyde (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Thought the storm warning was funny invite to try a short ride


----------



## Bonnie&Clyde (Sep 14, 2020)

I got my wife a Fat bike for Christmas


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Bonnie&Clyde said:


> I got my wife a Fat bike for Christmas


Likely story! Pix or wut??


----------



## Bonnie&Clyde (Sep 14, 2020)

11 miles yesterday


----------



## Bonnie&Clyde (Sep 14, 2020)

BansheeRune said:


> Likely story! Pix or wut??


are my pics not working?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Bonnie&Clyde said:


> are my pics not working?


Ohhh, mmmm, ahhh! Trail time exposed! Good on ya!


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Bonnie&Clyde said:


> are my pics not working?


Didn't work for me. It looked like this below. Did you use the insert image button? Was the pic too big?


----------



## ChefLeo (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## toolless (Aug 11, 2020)

Minnesota River, Mendota MN


----------



## guyt (Dec 28, 2020)

Yesterday, Mont Sainte-Anne, Québec.


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

How wet did you get after falling into the creek?


----------



## almostcammy (Dec 29, 2020)

Before the rain melted all the snow here in southern Maine...


----------



## Parkcityavant (Sep 5, 2012)

Last week after a light storm on local singletrack. Really liking the Farley.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Sometimes we fat together


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Not grooming yet, but looks like the machine went around to pack down the little snow we have using just the treads. Singletracks are a blast right now.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

hoping for more snow soon......


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

twodownzero said:


> Sometimes we fat together
> View attachment 1909019


I don't recall this posted before. Who is it by? Do you have details of the build? What is the theory behind the separate stoker (non)steerer?


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

twodownzero said:


> Sometimes we fat together


That bike is pretty cool. As a kayaker, I hear two seat kayaks and canoes are called divorce boats. I found a wife kayak and a husband kayak is safer. I wonder if bikes are the same.


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## jamespc (Oct 3, 2015)

ZX11 said:


> That bike is pretty cool. As a kayaker, I hear two seat kayaks and canoes are called divorce boats. I found a wife kayak and a husband kayak is safer. I wonder if bikes are the same.


Pre child, we use to ride a tandem regularly. We'd go on group rides and be the babies of the group when we were in our mid and late 30's.

It was incredible how often we ran into people that said, "we've got one of those in our garage. We decided to stay married and leave it hanging there."

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## jamespc (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm down in longboat key Florida and fat bikes are popular. If course they're all ebikes. Motorcycles on the sidewalks. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Snow was super grippy today. So fun in the corners


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## guyt (Dec 28, 2020)

Fun on Wheels said:


>


----------



## guyt (Dec 28, 2020)

Sentier du Moulin, one of the "unofficial" trails in Mont Sainte-Anne (Québec):


----------



## Bonnie&Clyde (Sep 14, 2020)

New Years ride with the wife


----------



## rammalammadingdong (Dec 25, 2007)

FatCaad'n









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

New Year's Eve 2020 Rivers of ice, Michigan Dec 31 Noon.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

A last some snow...


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Just a quick stay at our home in June Lake!! snowboarding helmet is perfect for snow rides. My dropper post has not worked well because of the altitude and the COLD. When we go back in a few weeks - I will try and bring the post in front of the heater and see if it helps.


----------



## Jamar (Sep 9, 2019)

Frozen lakes and fresh snow!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## RoninMTB (Dec 30, 2020)

CCM BRUT 4.0 :Kenda Tyres, Easton Stem and 720 Bar upgrades. (39.1lbs kitted) Still needs some work but handling the snow great!


----------



## JJ Welks (Jan 15, 2015)

Blessed to be in the woods!


----------



## rammalammadingdong (Dec 25, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

hard slog today, followed the xcountry ski piste


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I've only ridden after work these days, but the days are getting longer!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Great powder for today's ride


----------



## Lunix66 (Jan 11, 2021)

Just completed. Pole Taiga XL.


----------



## bvachon29 (Feb 6, 2019)

Lunix66 said:


> View attachment 1910952
> 
> 
> Just completed. Pole Taiga XL.


Drool....


----------



## bvachon29 (Feb 6, 2019)

Did some fat bike things in Minnesota this weekend!


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

One foot of wet snow proved to be too much....


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## rammalammadingdong (Dec 25, 2007)

Dropbarbraap!!!!! 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## rammalammadingdong (Dec 25, 2007)

5" of fresh due tomorrow!
















Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Out exploring the new ITI race route.


----------



## dogrunner (Jul 28, 2008)

Not nearly a Jayem amount of snow, in fact barely any and what we had is now ice, Studded Cake Eaters and a dog-assist. fyi - chose your dog wisely


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Bonanza Flats, Park City, Utah. New fat bike groomed trail with a flow section!


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Finland...


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Enjoying the little bit of snow we've gotten so far this Winter in Atlantic Canada.


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

My snow is silicon.


----------



## Juhis (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi guys, 1st post actually  Southern Finland


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Highland MI. D-loop.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Waterloo...


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Utah Lake ice piles


----------



## RCXCR (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

Still waiting for some snow here in Southern Ohio. Rode yesterday while it was snowing, but only accumulated .5" or so.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Sentiers du Moulin near Quebec City with my Blackborow. New Maelstrom sector is amazing


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Not much snow in the woods but perfect conditions for the Beists.


----------



## Svartadaudir (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Flow & Dunderbeist, two of my favourite sneakers when conditions are right, studs and a little more float and they'd be perfection!


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)

Playing with the new 360 camera and invisible selfie stick,
Still working on editing the video but grabbed a few still captures from the footage...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yesterday out on the Susitna and Yentna rivers doing training for the ITI. Degrees in freedom-units.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Out our back door I snowshoed this path about 200 yards to the xc trails just as the storm was tapering off. Headed out with the bike next day after the storm.










It was early in the morning so the groomer was out.









Charlie liking the fresh tracks.









Just tire tracks and paw prints. Quiet and rejuvenating ride.


----------



## torhovland (Feb 2, 2021)

Some photos from the Fat Viking event in Geilo, Norway last Saturday. 150 km and 3000 m (10.000 ft) of climbing. Took me close to 22 hours to finish. A real challenge!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

2 hours of pushing through fresh snow up to 7" deep at 4.5 mph and -1F. Aired the tires down to 4.5 psi but it was still tough. The drifts taller than my bike were too much, I went home and had a beer and started watching the Superbowl.


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

Weekend was awesome weather all along.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Blackborow with J5/Wazia setup...


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

From last weekend


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Nor'easter storm for PA dumped 22 inches Feb 1st, had to wait 7 days for the walkers to pack down a path to ride.


----------



## revcp (Jun 21, 2007)

This is a what instead of a where. New ride that I picked up yesterday for my wife.


----------



## toolless (Aug 11, 2020)

A short city park ride on new Mukluk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I forgot there was a fatbike forum... awesome snow pics here!

It's just been "my bike" for the last few months.

Did some easy miles on packed rail trail with some fun side trips along the way. Broke trail through an old farm lane. Rode across a frozen marsh! Right next to a beaver dam! (no pix) I am done trying to face my fear of being on a frozen lake. 😱 Too scary for me. Well...maybe if 10 other people go first. ...or is it the 11th person that breaks through because the ice is weakened. 

Not too far down from the headwaters of the Cuyahoga R. (def. a boat trip in my future!)









-F


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

-8.8 Celcius........ and my gloves didn't cut it


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

today was colder, but awesomer


----------



## Jon A (Jan 4, 2021)

Maiden snow voyage of my newly completed SN04:



















The end of the trail:


----------



## L663 (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Winter taxi service









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

kyle_vk said:


> Winter taxi service
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

2SLOFATASS said:


> That is awesome!!!


Its easy fun (and better than walking)! I've got the ropes all attached with carabiners for ease and the rope that attaches to the bike (saddle rails) is run through a piece of conduit so it can't get caught and tangled.


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Bunch of snow overnight, pretty light too
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

A friend's wife and my financée, pic by said friend.


----------



## Jasonoff (Jan 26, 2019)

Regular vs night mode on an S10. Not many clouds so not super dark because of the moonlight.

Who prefers night winter biking?


----------



## jim_pridx (Dec 6, 2019)

Out for a nice afternoon ride with my wife today:


----------



## Juhis (Jan 22, 2021)

Last sunday..freezing cold -19 celsius


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

About 4" of fresh snow over sand at Bruneau Sand Dunes State Park in Idaho. The 1st pic shows how the wind had blown all the snow off the tops of the dunes creating a small cornice on the downwind side. After a bit of melting the sand got very mushy. Dry sand on one side and quicksand on the other! The flats, smaller dunes and sand trails all had great snow cover. Great day! About 28F.


----------



## FatTurtle (Apr 24, 2018)

Literally my road to recovery from Covid


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Went out on Sunday while it was still cold, temps this week will be in the 40s-50s , most of this should melt away


----------



## hls811 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

The fat biking has been good in Ely, NV this year. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

KRob said:


> The fat biking has been good in Ely, NV this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snowdog tracks there by the looks of it! Awesome looking trails out there!

We've had a pretty epic week out here on the eastern edge of the continent with the groomers grooming more and more trail every week including previously ungroomed coastal trails (steep and techy). Costco fatbike with some mods getting it done!


----------



## rammalammadingdong (Dec 25, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Snowdog tracks there by the looks of it! Awesome looking trails out there!
> 
> We've had a pretty epic week out here on the eastern edge of the continent with the groomers grooming more and more trail every week including previously ungroomed coastal trails (steep and techy). Costco fatbike with some mods getting it done!


Yep. Our trails alliance picked one up this year and I've been grooming like crazy. It's been a game changer. Never thought winter could be so fun. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

KRob said:


> Yep. Our trails alliance picked one up this year and I've been grooming like crazy. It's been a game changer. Never thought winter could be so fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Yeah, the sheer amount of trail these things can groom was a huge game changer here as well. We still have to do pre-grooming on snowshoes fairly often because we get snow in big dumps (like we've had over a foot since Sunday) and the Snowdog can get bogged down a bit in deep snow. But,as soon as the snow quits this afternoon, myself and a bunch of other riders will be out on snowshoes for initial passes, hopefully ahead of the postholers.  I usually take a shovel and pack down transitions on steep rolls that the Snowdog can't do as well as shaping up berms.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

There's a trail down there somewhere.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Awesome! Yeah, the sheer amount of trail these things can groom was a huge game changer here as well. We still have to do pre-grooming on snowshoes fairly often because we get snow in big dumps (like we've had over a foot since Sunday) and the Snowdog can get bogged down a bit in deep snow. But,as soon as the snow quits this afternoon, myself and a bunch of other riders will be out on snowshoes for initial passes, hopefully ahead of the postholers.  I usually take a shovel and pack down transitions on steep rolls that the Snowdog can't do as well as shaping up berms.


We don't get tons of snow, but I do have to stomp in the uphill side of contouring side hill trails with snow shoes before running the Snow Dog over it so it doesn't roll/tip. I strap them on my pack and carry them with me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Gentt (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice 33K ride today. End of season will come faster than usual (very thin snow cover)


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Jug Mountain Ranch near McCall Idaho. About 6 miles of fat bike only trails and 8 more shared with XC skiers. I went on a Thursday so I only saw 1 fat biker and 2 skiers. Great place!


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## orsalg (Mar 10, 2021)

Raid TransMauritania


----------



## nakkers69 (Apr 22, 2017)

Spring is near!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Another great ride at Sentiers du Moulin


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

LewisQC said:


> Nice 33K ride today. End of season will come faster than usual (very thin snow cover)
> 
> View attachment 1920175


Is that the remnants of a plane in the background or do my eyes deceive me?



orsalg said:


> Raid TransMauritania
> 
> View attachment 1920287


Wow!

Nice morning on the trails in St. John's, NL. I'm usually too friggin lazy to get up early and ride before work but we're heading into a 4 or 5 day warmup so I wanted to get another spin in before being off for several days.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Tunalic said:


>


Nice beach! Hope the tide didn't get any higher!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

MtbHoopster said:


> Nice beach! Hope the tide didn't get any higher!


Thanks! no worries...I got the tide app.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Whitefish Montana!


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Eagle Bike Park in Idaho about 6 weeks ago. Couldn't beat the hikers to get first tracks but I was the first fat biker!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Is that the remnants of a plane in the background or do my eyes deceive me?


YES!! It was placed there as a geo-caching spot and emergency training facility a while ago. At first there was a mannequin inside and 911 was called at least two times before authorities ordered it remove! Then mtb trails were build around it (an intermediate and beginner jumpline)


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

*







Spring in the Canadian Rockies!







*


----------



## Brad Pitted (Oct 7, 2018)

1 from the single greatest crust ride of my life last week. MartinS, what is that TI dreamboat pictured above?


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Skookum at







American Fork Canyon, Utah. Expected a couple of inches on top of fresh groom. Received 12+ inches of fluff. Bow wave created descending through untouched snow.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Brad Pitted said:


> 1 from the single greatest crust ride of my life last week. MartinS, what is that TI dreamboat pictured above?
> View attachment 1920855


Hey Brad,
That's my custom toy, got tired of the fat bike industry making bikes for flatter riding than what we have in BC so designed my own around a 140 EXT Mastodon, 65 ha, 76.5 sa with a 445 - 465 cs. Been riding it for around 6 weeks and it is amazing, climbs steeps better than any fatty I've ridden and rips the dh's. Here in Fernie we have around 70 km of snowmobile groomed trails with lots of berms and jumps and steeper single-track climbs, so pretty unusual riding I guess. So far everyone who's tried it is ordering their own version for next season.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

LewisQC said:


> YES!! It was placed there as a geo-caching spot and emergency training facility a while ago. At first there was a mannequin inside and 911 was called at least two times before authorities ordered it remove! Then mtb trails were build around it (an intermediate and beginner jumpline)


Neato! Is this at Sentiers du Moulin? Gotta get up there and to Vallee Bras Du Nord for some riding when they lift the travel restrictions. The Quebec City area seems to be blowing up for biking!



MartinS said:


> Hey Brad,
> That's my custom toy, got tired of the fat bike industry making bikes for flatter riding than what we have in BC so designed my own around a 140 EXT Mastodon, 65 ha, 76.5 sa with a 445 - 465 cs. Been riding it for around 6 weeks and it is amazing, climbs steeps better than any fatty I've ridden and rips the dh's. Here in Fernie we have around 70 km of snowmobile groomed trails with lots of berms and jumps and steeper single-track climbs, so pretty unusual riding I guess. So far everyone who's tried it is ordering their own version for next season.


This sounds like it would be a great bike for out here as well. We don't have the same sorts of vertical as you do in BC but we do have lots of steep and techy trails and while I can manage them on a regular fatty no problem, I feel like the descents would be a lot more fun on something like this.

After a significant warmup friday and saturday, temps went back below freezing early saturday evening and we got 5-10cm of fluffy new snow. The groomers got out at exactly the right time just before freezeup and with the new snow on top of the groomer track, conditions were awesome yesterday! The first pic was taken from where I'm standing in the first one, probably 2 minutes apart. You can see the North Atlantic in the far background in the shallow saddle of that hill on the far side of the pond.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Neato! Is this at Sentiers du Moulin? Gotta get up there and to Vallee Bras Du Nord for some riding when they lift the travel restrictions. The Quebec City area seems to be blowing up for biking!


It's at Empire47 in Lac-Delage, maybe 10 min from Sentiers du Moulin and 25min from Quebec City downtown. It's supposed to be the biggest fat bike center in North-America and it's really booming since the pandemic... They have to limit annuel membership and daily pass because the demand is too high. They have big rental fleet as well. Certainly a lot of great riding between E47, SDM, Vallée-Bras-du-Nord and Mont Ste-Anne both for winter and summer.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

LewisQC said:


> It's at Empire47 in Lac-Delage, maybe 10 min from Sentiers du Moulin and 25min from Quebec City downtown. It's supposed to be the biggest fat bike center in North-America and it's really booming since the pandemic... They have to limit annuel membership and daily pass because the demand is too high. They have big rental fleet as well. Certainly a lot of great riding between E47, SDM, Vallée-Bras-du-Nord and Mont Ste-Anne both for winter and summer.


Just had a look at it on trailforks, that's quite a network! Summer trails look amazing. The terrain reminds me of Camp Fortune in Gatineau. My sister lives in Ottawa and we are thinking of doing a driving trip up there once the pandemic settles down. Would definitely spend a few days around Quebec City on that trip. My wife can shop while I take the kids mountain biking.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

MartinS said:


> Hey Brad,
> That's my custom toy, got tired of the fat bike industry making bikes for flatter riding than what we have in BC so designed my own around a 140 EXT Mastodon, 65 ha, 76.5 sa with a 445 - 465 cs. Been riding it for around 6 weeks and it is amazing, climbs steeps better than any fatty I've ridden and rips the dh's. Here in Fernie we have around 70 km of snowmobile groomed trails with lots of berms and jumps and steeper single-track climbs, so pretty unusual riding I guess. So far everyone who's tried it is ordering their own version for next season.


Nice! Yeah, I was zooming in on it too, trying to figure out what it was. That trail network in Fernie sounds dreamy too.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

KRob said:


> Nice! Yeah, I was zooming in on it too, trying to figure out what it was. That trail network in Fernie sounds dreamy too.


Thanks! 
This year has been epic for fat biking here, we started our grooming program around 7 years ago and it keeps getting better. Our groomers are super skilled sledders and skilled mountain bikers who got into fat biking and keep pushing the trails, along with several volunteers who tweak the berms and jumps with snowshoes. This year they even started grooming full on DH trails which has been great as runners won't post hole them as they are too steep to run. My regular after work ride has been amazing, it's a relatively steep 1 mile single-track that climbs 800 feet, all fully groomed with a couple of tight twisty dh options from the top that rip down through the cedars and finish 5 minutes from my front door. On the weekends we hit bigger options and knock off a few laps.
Most of the trails are listed on Trailforks winter trails, but the bigger dh trails aren't listed this year. 
This is the first winter I actually lost weight!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

A better view of "The Plane" at E47.

From the beginner jumpline









From the intermediate jumpline









Petepirepete trail. Had a blast today going down different trails at speed (700m of climbing) in perfect conditions. Unfortunately my gopro died of (mild) cold before... These were just in my warmup lap, waiting for a friend to arrive...


----------



## prlundberg (May 7, 2004)

LewisQC said:


> A better view of "The Plane" at E47.
> 
> From the beginner jumpline
> View attachment 1921536
> ...


I just saw a Pinkbike video yesterday that showed that plane!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I was late for work, but I couldn't resist the lighting and mood fog. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Very nice pics, KRob!

I'd say that this will be my last snow ride for the year, warm and sunny for the next few days. We rode on snow until April 24th last year and most years we're into the first week of April so it's a bit early and this year's season started late as well. Oh well, bring on the dirt, and by dirt I mean rocks and roots.


----------



## JJ Welks (Jan 15, 2015)

Snow is on its way out in Northern NY


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Very nice pics, KRob!
> 
> I'd say that this will be my last snow ride for the year, warm and sunny for the next few days. We rode on snow until April 24th last year and most years we're into the first week of April so it's a bit early and this year's season started late as well. Oh well, bring on the dirt, and by dirt I mean rocks and roots.


I thought we were pretty much finished too, but then I came back from a weekend in Southern Utah to 6-12" of new snow up on the trails and with freezing temps (it was 8 deg F this morning!) persisting over night for the next 5 days I figured I might as well groom some more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J*D* (Dec 18, 2020)

Long Island


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Went out to Bruneau Dunes State park in Idaho after a recent rain. Sand was damp and pretty solid so I went to the top! First pic is about 3/4 to the top.









My feet dangling from the top!









Starting to dry out in the afternoon.
















Down a short steep dune. A coyote got 1st tracks though!


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Had a bit of windstorm the other day in Whitefish MT!


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

From Pyhä, Finland.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Rhode Island, Sometime mid-winter. Growler - American Stout.


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

Oh, but I did...


----------



## Lunix66 (Jan 11, 2021)

Norefjell Norway.


----------



## firebanex (Jan 29, 2021)

Winter is still hanging on strong in Alaska.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Still winter










till next week.


----------



## J*D* (Dec 18, 2020)

Long Island, NY


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Crust Season


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Great pics! What's the location and what was the temp and conditions?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

MtbHoopster said:


> Great pics! What's the location and what was the temp and conditions?


Just above Anchorage in the Chugach State Park. I think it was about 30 degrees where I started. The ground temp of the stuff in the shade was probably less though. It wasn't a hard freeze crust only because we had a few days of overcast and storms before that, so could have been a little harder, but it was still good enough to ride most of the way up and all the way down. Even when the temp doesn't drop that much at "night", it still often freezes on the surface. Night is less and less though with the sun coming up around 6:30 and down closer to 10pm. Crazy thing is the next night, temps were around 45 or even higher overnight, preventing any freeze, so this was totally inaccessible the next day. I had friends wake up super early based on my pictures and they checked wunderground and then went back to sleep after realizing it wasn't do-able. Hopefully no one went all the way out there looking for it. You can often still find crust, but you have to driver further and further and go higher and higher to find it. This one is pretty much in the "backyard" and I can ride there from the house, although I started higher to help get out there before it got too warm. I started riding at 0630 and was off by 9:30 or so. If you hang around too late, you can get "stuck" pretty bad when the crust thaws. This is one of the rare times when it's worth it to start super-early. Early bird gets the crust.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Thanks Jayem! I was hoping it was in Utah which is a little closer to me here in Idaho! Too warm here for crust. Just slush and mud up in our mountains now. The crust looks great cuz you don't need any grooming or even a real trail. Like riding sand dunes only colder! Next winter I'll find some crust around here.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Here's some sand art work. One piece done by God and the other by me on my fat bike! Location; Bruneau Dunes State Park, Idaho.


----------



## jim_pridx (Dec 6, 2019)

MtbHoopster said:


> Here's some sand art work. One piece done by God and the other by me on my fat bike! Location; Bruneau Dunes State Park, Idaho.


Cool!!!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

From the North Country Trail


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Spring fatty ride after work, before the rain rolls in!


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Nice! Where?


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

One of the larger Islands on Lake Michigan...


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Both hands on the handlebars were required to climb this techy section, photo does not do it justice


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

My favorite thing in the world is riding my bike somewhere and fishing. 
Exploring Ponds in San Diego - you would be surprised how many places there are to catch fish.. if you don't mind getting told not to fish there. This one is in Sweetwater river bed.


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

South Haven, Michigan, I've shot this picture over a dozen times in different weather between my Fatboy and the Farley.


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

bikemad1 said:


> View attachment 1946904
> View attachment 1946903


I'm currently living in a ski resort that is closed due to covid restrictions..been plenty of snow and I have the whole resort to myself.Wrnt into town which us 30kms away and it's 23 degrees Celsius and perfect riding weather.I have the best of both world at the moment.Thr ski resort is perisher and the town in the back round is Jindabyne.Nsw Australia


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Stunning! All I can say is Stunning!!


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

"Test For Echo"


----------



## Juhis (Jan 22, 2021)

With Mastodon








With carbon fork


----------



## Steewen (Mar 1, 2021)

I've had a few fatbikes, but this one is my all time favourite. Had it for 3 years now.


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Steve Balogh said:


> "Test For Echo"


Steve Balogh?! It's Mike from the 2005 Michigan mountain bike photo shooting scene.


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Hanging out on Silver Beach, Saint Joseph, Michigan. Taking a break from carving wheelies all over the beach.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

FatboyFarleyFuse1977 said:


> Steve Balogh?! It's Mike from the 2005 Michigan mountain bike photo shooting scene.


Yes, I'm same guy that did the Tailwind/MMBA races. Still racing, but mostly races up north since I moved up to the TC area a couple years ago.


----------



## lowfreqman (May 13, 2020)

New bike (Framed Alaskan Carbon with Mastodon Pro fork and PNW Loam dropper). My old fatty broke when a drunk driver hit me while I was riding home from a local trail. Insurance paid for the new bike and all my medical bills.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Got some rain on Sunday so I took the fatty out to Bruneau Dunes State Park in Idaho on Monday! Damp sand and temps in the mid-60's made for a great day! This is a bowl near the top. Look close and you'll see a hiker at the top of the big dune. I didn't go to the top this time cuz I was having too much fun on the bowl's and half-pipes!


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ore to Shore race in August. I was only racing to finish before the deadline


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## firebanex (Jan 29, 2021)

Winter has arrived for me.


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Stunning! All I can say is Stunning!!


Cheers mate.Yeh it's pretty awesome down here.My wife and I have just signed on to run a lodge over summer at Australia's premiere mountain bike resort at Thredbo.Its gonna be a great summer!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bikemad1 said:


> Cheers mate.Yeh it's pretty awesome down here.My wife and I have just signed on to run a lodge over summer at Australia's premiere mountain bike resort at Thredbo.Its gonna be a great summer!!


That should fuel the addiction! You need to start a thread on the opportunity and share some pix.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Big MooseFight today, must have been 20 moose, as soon as I found a gap, I went for it, but there were more around the corner, in the valleys, etc.


----------



## Taddyangle (Oct 16, 2021)

Hello,

I'm new to fat biking. Just bought a used fat bike a week ago. I'm riding on the beach. I'm in SW Florida. I called at least 20 bike shops, none had fat tire bikes. So I was able to find this used bike which was a 3 hour drive from my home. I love it.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Jayem those moose are amazing! Did any of them act threatening to you or did they even notice you? Does bear spray work on moose? Where was this? That looks like a lot of snow for October! Great pics!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

MtbHoopster said:


> Jayem those moose are amazing! Did any of them act threatening to you or did they even notice you? Does bear spray work on moose? Where was this? That looks like a lot of snow for October! Great pics!


Not consistent yet in Anchorage, like today, we are getting rain. Yes, bear spray works, I got cornered and charged not too far from there a few years ago and had to use my spray. It works. They didn't act threatening, but the trail was way too close to where they were. I had to wait for a good gap to where I could get through before any could get turned around and try to stomp me. You can't get too close to them, they are very dangerous (more than bears for sure). I had to wait about 30 min just for a decent gap to open up.


----------



## laurawho7 (Sep 21, 2021)

Finally got mine! Can't wait to take it for a proper ride. 

Where do you get the studs for the tires? Bike shop guy says you'll need to stud it for riding in Jan/Feb when we get rain and everything turns to ice before we get more snow.

Thanks!


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Congrats on the new fatty! Glad everything worked out for you! You'll have a lot of fun with this bike; much more than the gravel bike!


----------



## laurawho7 (Sep 21, 2021)

MtbHoopster said:


> Congrats on the new fatty! Glad everything worked out for you! You'll have a lot of fun with this bike; much more than the gravel bike!


I think so too. I took it for a quick spin in the back yard and it's so much better than the gravel bike! Could really zoom up the little hill in the back hard. I'll have to make a few trails in the wooded area of the backyard so I can ride it at lunch when I'm working from home. LOL


----------



## lowfreqman (May 13, 2020)

laurawho7 said:


> View attachment 1953216
> 
> Finally got mine! Can't wait to take it for a proper ride.
> 
> ...


Awesome rig! May it bring you many smiles and miles of fun!


----------



## rammalammadingdong (Dec 25, 2007)

Got a stache for shoulder season

Had no clue how hard it was to find 29x3.0 tires right now.
Zeeeeeero selection anywhere.









Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

rammalammadingdong said:


> Got a stache for shoulder season
> 
> Had no clue how hard it was to find 29x3.0 tires right now.
> Zeeeeeero selection anywhere.
> ...


Maxxis EXO 120TPI 35PSI Minion Dhr2 Folding 3C Maxx Terra Tubeless Ready bike tires, 29x3.00'' https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M7T4EEG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_ZFXQGRE7NBB94A9J2YGX


Cheers


----------



## laurawho7 (Sep 21, 2021)

Nick_M said:


> Maxxis EXO 120TPI 35PSI Minion Dhr2 Folding 3C Maxx Terra Tubeless Ready bike tires, 29x3.00'' https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M7T4EEG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_ZFXQGRE7NBB94A9J2YGX
> 
> 
> Cheers


Don't they need to be 27.5x3.8?


----------



## rammalammadingdong (Dec 25, 2007)

laurawho7 said:


> Don't they need to be 27.5x3.8?


On a 29er Stache, no.


Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Got a lot of early fall riding in on my Voytek while waiting on parts to build up my new full suspension! It's been fun.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Hoping the leaves would have been more colorful


----------



## firebanex (Jan 29, 2021)

Found this on tonights ride.


----------



## Manicmechanic (Sep 7, 2020)

ICAN SN04 frame I just built with ICAN 3S wheels.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

New to me 2018 Surly Wednesday


----------



## NPMcLean (Nov 5, 2020)

Traded my Poseidon Redwood for a 2017 SE Bikes [email protected], and already installed the following:

10-speed Microshift ADVENT X 11-48t (with clutched rear derailleur) - Not Pictured
OneUp Components Comp pedals
WTB Koda saddle (wide)
Crank Brothers Cobalt 3 seatpost
Wolf Tooth seatpost clamp
Wolf Tooth headset spacers
Spank Spoon bars, stem and grips
Hope Grip Doctor bar end plugs
Avid G3 Clean Sweep rotors (upgraded both front and rear to 180mm) - Not Pictured

The following parts are arriving later today:

Race Face Ride Cinch crankset with 28t RF round steel chainring
IRD Scramjet BB
KMC X10 chain
Wolf Tooth B-RAD 3 so I can still have a water bottle under my Apidura Expedition frame pack

I plan on doing a tubeless setup in the next week or two as well.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Last weeks after work fall leafy ride ..
Hartland settlers park, Michigan USA 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

The outdoor seating was empty at The Livery in Benton Harbor, Michigan, so I rode some wheelies around the various obstacles. Too bad I can’t post the video.


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Cook Nuclear Plant in SW Michigan does a yearly nuclear safety information calendar. For June 2022, they will have not only what is likely the first photo with a bike, but it’s a FAT bike. 😄 My Farley 9.6 will be famous for a month, if it isn’t already somewhat from riding wheelies all over the place. 😎🚴🏿‍♀️









From an event in downtown Saint Joseph last March, they kids were screaming through the glass “ride a wheelie!”. 😀


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

FatboyFarleyFuse1977 said:


> View attachment 1954814
> 
> View attachment 1954813
> 
> ...


Send it to YouTube then post the link 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ditched the flat bar and 5 headset spacers for a Surly Sunrise bar.


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

First snowride of the winter.
Hemsedal, Norway.


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Early November fun on Silver Beach in Saint Joseph, Michigan (Lake Michigan). Five days in a row of ripping wheelies and trickery around St Joe and Benton Harbor. Great freakin’ workout! 😎🚴🏿‍♀️🍻😂


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Mid-autumn Flagstaffrican shakedown for the ol' red Pugs and 13 swilly beers...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Finally had our big dump...but even 2 days later the snow is too soft really. Back to snowshoes for tomorrow.


----------



## MR. ED (Aug 19, 2006)

rockychrysler said:


> Mid-autumn Flagstaffrican shakedown for the ol' red Pugs and 13 swilly beers...
> 
> View attachment 1956548


Looks like margarita territory


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

jeffw-13 said:


> Ditched the flat bar and 5 headset spacers for a Surly Sunrise bar.
> 
> View attachment 1955772


I have had mine (picture tomorrow on first long ride of the fall) but I love them on the Pugs. 
kinda want to try the new drop bars.. but love the riser


----------



## discreid (Feb 14, 2020)

First snow in Duluth MN


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Some nice hero dirt out there today.


----------



## firebanex (Jan 29, 2021)

@Jayem you really need to share some of that snow with us in Fairbanks. Need some more snow up here to make the winter trails better!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Fun little twisty and rocky single track. Still waiting on a set of JJs, so it’s minions front and back for now.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Good ride today, a few new trails. A bit chilly. Fork working like glue, going to try lighter oil in the semi-bath.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Got some new JJs in the mail today! Super easy to set up tubeless. Wondering if I needed to even use the tube to set the bead on one side. Anyways, hope to get off work early enough to try ‘em out tomorrow before is gets dark.



















Fresh whiskers…


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Man those Jumbo Jim’s are fast. Much different ride from the Minions. Noticed quite a bit less traction with the JJs though, but the side knobs bite fairly well when the bike is leaned hard on loose corners like below. Think I will try out Minion front and JJ rear combo and see how that effects rolling resistance and traction.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Skinny snow here, still, but I've had worse Thanksgiving weather!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Schmeg (Nov 2, 2021)

First snow in Maine. We need more.


----------



## makemann (Apr 7, 2019)

First light snow in Michigan.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

^^^ Those ice shots are about as cool as they come. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

First snow ride on the Giant Yukon this morning. I was pretty happy with it! Unfortunately the snow will be mush later today.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

testing the new JJ's, they are certainly better on the off camber than the Maxxis FBF and FBR, but also not a heap of snow at the moment


----------



## boomski (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Jayem said:


> Good ride today, a few new trails. A bit chilly. Fork working like glue, going to try lighter oil in the semi-bath.
> 
> View attachment 1958063
> View attachment 1958064
> ...


How do you get your temperature widget to look like that? Mine looks much different on my Instinct 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Juhis (Jan 22, 2021)

GFBD Finland


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Western Missions Trails Park. 
"Winter"


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

GFBD Cleveland, OH, USA (no snow!)



















MY line! 




















-F


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fleas, the lack of snow is a pandemic!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Laying down some track today taking the high line.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Supposed to be the first fat bike ride today but hub needed bearings.

I had to ride plus.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tubulardreams (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Lousy pic, but first real snow ride today. There's a ski are hiding in the cloud!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

trying the JJs again, if not for the walkers path, l had no chance, bloody hard work


----------



## geofharries (Jun 2, 2006)

cmg said:


> trying the JJs again, if not for the walkers path, l had no chance, bloody hard work
> 
> View attachment 1960526


How are the Jumbo Jim tires on snow, both loose and packed?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

geofharries said:


> How are the Jumbo Jim tires on snow, both loose and packed?


its only early, lets just say lm glad l got them on special......


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

Getting a ride on as we transition from frozen back to soft. Up to an inch of rain and 60 degrees through tomorrow. Then at least a week of above average temperatures.


----------



## RENCRN8 (Dec 13, 2010)

My son broke a chainstay on his old Fatback so we scavenged some parts to put together a parts bin bike for him to ride while his “new” ride is being assembled. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Just a dusting. New JJs did fine on this crusty, icy snow today. Supposed to get significant snow starting tomorrow night and then will see how they perform in deeper conditions.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

4" in to an 8-12" snow storm last night. I was down to a singlespeed.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Forgot how bad shimano brakes suck in the cold. Luckily I have my previous take-off orange Hopes to install, but I got all I could take on this ride from the Shimanos.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

had good ride today


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*







*










*#firsttracksmatter*


----------



## cwoodffr (May 23, 2019)




----------



## RENCRN8 (Dec 13, 2010)

crummy basement pic, but got my son’s new ride put together last night. No snow here in Cincy, but he is bound to put some miles on it this weekend.


----------



## FatTurtle (Apr 24, 2018)

Got the fatty out before sunset. We finally got snow in Tahoe!


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

Finally got out in a bit of snow for the first time in SE MI today.








Yukon 12.21







drive.google.com


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

white


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Just uploaded a few more videos to YouTube...mainly the Trek Farley 9.6 and wheelie action. SW Michigan and Western Michigan University (Engineering 2001!).

When a dude in this 70s sees me ripping wheelies and says "never stop being a kid"...the best advice ever! 

North Pier Wheelie

Silver Beach Wheelie

Bluff Wheelie, Saint Joseph, Michigan

Sunset wheelie shadows on Lake Michigan

The circles at Western Michigan University


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

geofharries said:


> How are the Jumbo Jim tires on snow, both loose and packed?


OK, got a lot more snow kms now, and Im not really impressed.

For comparison, my last tyres were Maaxis FBF 4.8 & FBR 4,8, which are known as a great 3 season tyre, and imo they are awesome for 3 seasons and very mediocre for 1 season.

On the front:
JJ in snow totally outshines FBF in snow, no questions asked. In loose I find both tyres good, but in packed or frozen the JJ is so much better and tracks true, line changes with the FBF on frozen were always a gamble, and I ate snow often.

On the back:
The small knobs let the JJ down, in loose snow I found I was quite often spinning and losing traction, and weighting the rear helped, but I think the larger aggressive knobs on the FBR have a clear advantage in loose. On packed and ice I think the JJ is better (hard to quantify) but on packed the rear doesnt feel as squirmy/slidey with the JJ.

Overall:
Im not that impressed with the JJs (Im also not sure what I was expecting), but I did get them at a great price, so theres that.
JJ were dead easy to set up tubeless om DT Swiss BR2250 rims. I tried once with the FBF & FBR and it didnt work (they are not the tubeless variant though).
JJ 4.8 is noticeably wider that Maaxis 4.8 (no suprises there ) this leaves me approx 3mm to the chainstay on my SN01
On tar and gravel the JJs dont self steer as bad as the Maaxis, and are quieter
The Maaxis are a lot harder, Ive used them for 3-4 years, and they still have more tread than the new JJs, I think I will destroy the JJs with my summer riding, but Ill have to wait and see.
Ive only been once in deep thick mud, and as expected with the JJs, I spun/slid and got muddy feet, the aggresive tread of Maaxis wins here hands down


I guess its also hard to compare last years snow to this years.........
Maybe I need more KMs on the JJs..............but if you asked me right now what tyres I would buy, Ill tell you Maaxis FBF & FBR (but tubeless this time )

YMMV

and a pic

View attachment 1961761


----------



## cwoodffr (May 23, 2019)

cmg said:


> OK, got a lot more snow kms now, and Im not really impressed.
> 
> For comparison, my last tyres were Maaxis FBF 4.8 & FBR 4,8, which are known as a great 3 season tyre, and imo they are awesome for 3 seasons and very mediocre for 1 season.
> 
> ...


Pics not working for me


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cwoodffr said:


> Pics not working for me


damn those JJs, another reason l dont like em

heres one from today 

View attachment 1961773


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Just a dusting here in eastern Canada but perfect for Vanhelga’s


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Mattwings said:


> Finally got out in a bit of snow for the first time in SE


Which trail? I spend a lot of time in the snow on the Hines Drive mountain bike trails, the pump track is fun with a layer of snow. 😃


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Video:
360 one handed wheelie


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

FatboyFarleyFuse1977 said:


> Which trail? I spend a lot of time in the snow on the Hines Drive mountain bike trails, the pump track is fun with a layer of snow. 😃


Brighton Rec, it was a bit colder and more snow than my home trail (Maybury). Hines is fun, I will definitely try it with the fat bike when we get some more snow.


----------



## cwoodffr (May 23, 2019)

Beautiful night north of Toronto. 2C and fresh snow.


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

(This photo is properly oriented on my phone, so I don’t know why it is turned horizontal during the uploading process)


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

Tight squeeze!


----------



## enewman (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I was having a hard time finding spare wheels for my fat bike. Looking at decent aluminum wheels, studded tires, and a cassette was starting to look like quite a chunk of change. My LBS happened to have a used 2019 Farley 7 they took on trade for not much more, so I just went with a spare bike instead of a wheelset. Spent some time yesterday going over it, removed the white stickers, and adjusting it etc. It was like new, apparently ridden very lightly on the road or bike paths. They replaced the dropper post with a carbon one, and I put different pedals on after this picture. We'll see today how it goes.


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

nOOky said:


> I was having a hard time finding spare wheels for my fat bike. Looking at decent aluminum wheels, studded tires, and a cassette was starting to look like quite a chunk of change. My LBS happened to have a used 2019 Farley 7 they took on trade for not much more, so I just went with a spare bike instead of a wheelset. Spent some time yesterday going over it, removed the white stickers, and adjusting it etc. It was like new, apparently ridden very lightly on the road or bike paths. They replaced the dropper post with a carbon one, and I put different pedals on after this picture. We'll see today how it goes.
> 
> View attachment 1962556


I have been thinking that’s the way to go. By next fall I would like a winter and summer wheel set. Based on current prices, I can buy a used bike for about $300 more than a wheel set and have a lot of spares.


----------



## makemann (Apr 7, 2019)

Mattwings said:


> I have been thinking that’s the way to go. By next fall I would like a winter and summer wheel set. Based on current prices, I can buy a used bike for about $300 more than a wheel set and have a lot of spares.


There's definitely some wisdom in the idea. I'm going through that now. I ran studded Gnarwals last winter and loved it on icy trails, but hated them in the snow. I usually ride to my local trail (shout out to Maybury!) from my house and need to suffer through 7.6 miles each way on paved roads. It’s saps the fun out of riding.

Decided on buying some carbon hoops from Nextie and getting them built with new hubs and spokes. Totaling up the cost of the wheels, hubs, spokes, shipping, plus labor, and I easily got to just south of the cost of a new Farley 5.

I’m glad I made the decision to get the second set of wheels versus getting another whole bike to maintain that has compromises in components, and weighs more than my primary bike, a Farley 9.6. The backup stock Sun Ringles will have the studded tires and the new Nexties will have the Barbagazi tires.

Now we just need some S N O W ! ! !


----------



## cwoodffr (May 23, 2019)

Spectacular in the greater Toronto area today


----------



## cdalemaniac (Jun 18, 2007)

No snow here in GA. on Christmas, but 72* outside. Took the Fat bike for a spin…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Baby fat (DHR 29+ on i45s, thanks @mikesee )


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Finally got my hands on a Wrathlorde to try on the Bucksaw (WC stretched and is now too big), first impression is confidence inspiring!
Had a hard time parting with the cash for another studded tire but very impressed with the performance so far, and we seem to be getting more of the icy conditions lately with little snow so perfect conditions for this tire as float isn’t as important as grip on the icy trails.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Completed the final three miles of my annual Strava mileage goal the hard(est) way today, on the Pugs SS. #firsttracksmatter


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Snow Dog yesterday. Ride today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkcityavant (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Jon A (Jan 4, 2021)

Decided to try a trail with "un-rideable" conditions yesterday. Confirmed that yes, it was largely un-rideable. My new Johnny 5's finally met their match! A pretty steep mountain climb with some deep PNW powder that had a few days to settle, making it THICK. No freeze/thaw cycles, so it wasn't solid enough to float over, but certainly not light and powdery enough one could plow through it--especially when climbing steep slopes.











I did manage to make it more than a mile up the mountain, but it took a lot of time. 

Breaking new trail....










I had quite a few successes:






























(Of course the camera doesn't really show just how steep those slopes are....)

And quite a few cries of "Uncle."





















Toward the top when pushing the bike I was sinking in to about my knees.

Finally, thanks to the 6th or 7th "tree crossing" I decided it was time to turn around. Being alone, I didn't want to run out of daylight:










Time for lunch:










A bag of elk meat and a 32 oz thermos of hot chocolate. Didn't appreciate the weight on the way up, but sure appreciated it when I got there!


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prlundberg (May 7, 2004)

After a tough night of grooming, a cold (-14) but beautiful morning on the trail.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

prlundberg said:


> After a tough night of grooming, a cold (-14) but beautiful morning on the trail.
> View attachment 1963538


@prlundberg: Looks beautiful! Where is this?


----------



## prlundberg (May 7, 2004)

J_Westy said:


> @prlundberg: Looks beautiful! Where is this?


Moorhead, MN


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Dan Zulu said:


> View attachment 1962116
> 
> (This photo is properly oriented on my phone, so I don’t know why it is turned horizontal during the uploading process)


Hmm, so like this then 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Thanks, Cooziecage.


----------



## whipnet (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Training ride yesterday on the Iditarod trail. Horrible conditions, freezing rain the whole time. Crust post-hole hike-a-bike for a few miles. Good training.


----------



## cwoodffr (May 23, 2019)

Snow came back to greater Toronto area over night. (it had all melted)


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Fun times in Southwest Michigan. South Haven and Saint Joseph.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Jayem said:


> Training ride yesterday on the Iditarod trail. Horrible conditions, freezing rain the whole time. Crust post-hole hike-a-bike for a few miles. Good training.


Good luck sir, truly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

3” of puffy powder and grown men become boys again … 
SE Michigan 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

mtbdudex said:


> 3” of puffy powder and grown men become boys again …
> SE Michigan
> 
> 
> ...


Great pictures! Hopefully I can get out in the next couple of days, just felt a bit under the weather and had to watch the snow out my window Sunday


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Jayem said:


> Training ride yesterday on the Iditarod trail. Horrible conditions, freezing rain the whole time. Crust post-hole hike-a-bike for a few miles. Good training.
> View attachment 1963759


Appears you solved the glasses fogging problem. 
=sParty


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Appears you solved the glasses fogging problem.
> =sParty


Yeah, the only problem is constantly crashing because you can't see where you are going.


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

Got out for a few miles to at least roll over some fresh, groomed snow. Even in the fresh 3” off trail, the Giant seemed to do just fine.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Jon A said:


> Decided to try a trail with "un-rideable" conditions yesterday. Confirmed that yes, it was largely un-rideable. My new Johnny 5's finally met their match! A pretty steep mountain climb with some deep PNW powder that had a few days to settle, making it THICK. No freeze/thaw cycles, so it wasn't solid enough to float over, but certainly not light and powdery enough one could plow through it--especially when climbing steep slopes.
> 
> View attachment 1963433
> 
> ...


Is that an eFatty? I've always wondered how well they'd do in "unrideable" conditions.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Mattwings said:


> View attachment 1964027
> 
> Got out for a few miles to at least roll over some fresh, groomed snow. Even in the fresh 3” off trail, the Giant seemed to do just fine.


Hey …. I know that sign 
Maybury is a fun snow trail, I like it better than ILRA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

mtbdudex said:


> Hey …. I know that sign
> Maybury is a fun snow trail, I like it better than ILRA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s my go to, living across the street and all. I am hoping DTE is open at least one day I can ride, for me to try the fat bike there this winter!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

The title does say daily. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmeg (Nov 2, 2021)

Winter is off to a slow start in Maine. The snow gnome needs to grant us a wish.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Got a good ride in the other day, grooming was in perfect shape (when you can get air on a fatty in the snow, you know it's good lol)























Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Let's keep the Bucksaw theme going. No air was had on this ride, conditions must have been perfect @Shark Great pics!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

no time for work today.....


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

mtbdudex said:


> Hey …. I know that sign
> Maybury is a fun snow trail, I like it better than ILRA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll take Island Lake any day over Maybury, especially on a single speed or fatty! And, at night, since Island Lake is open until 10pm. 😃


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Lake Michigan frozen art! Saint Joseph, MI.


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

Rode all three groomed loops at DTE Foundation trail in SE MI. Perfect day 👍🏽


----------



## jamespc (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm jealous! Was trying to get out to DTE all day and just couldn't make it happen. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

jamespc said:


> I'm jealous! Was trying to get out to DTE all day and just couldn't make it happen.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Sounds like we will be in an ice bowl for a while after tonight’s rain 👎🏽


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Found on FB

I thought this was awesome.










credit: *Fredrik Feyling* 

-F


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

off the beaten track


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Fleas said:


> Found on FB
> 
> I thought this was awesome.
> 
> ...


me, Jan 6 2018, maybe not as nice, but along the same lines


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Lucky to find some good conditions on ungroomed trails today.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

perfect


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Fleas said:


> Found on FB
> 
> I thought this was awesome.
> 
> ...


Cool photo.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Ward Mountain Rec.. Groomed three days previous to this with warm(ish) days and very cold nights and a dusting of snow in between made for PRIMO conditions this morning. Smooth, firm, and fast.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Finally got a good blanket of snow over the weekend, frozen into a nice crust already.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Cold therapy


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

KRob said:


> Ward Mountain Rec.. Groomed three days previous to this with warm(ish) days and very cold nights and a dusting of snow in between made for PRIMO conditions this morning. Smooth and fast.
> View attachment 1964972


Dang, doesn't get better than that!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Not much snow here. But it's been pretty cold lately so the river is frozen solid. Studs not required but highly recommended.









Those groomed trails look nice!


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

ianick said:


> Not much snow here. But it's been pretty cold lately so the river is frozen solid. Studs not required but highly recommended.
> View attachment 1965059
> 
> 
> Those groomed trails look nice!


 that would freak me out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkcityavant (Sep 5, 2012)

Pretty Awesome Fast track here in PC today.


----------



## tgb68 (Mar 21, 2006)

Cold as heck in NJ today


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

-5C by me this morning


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Colder than it looks.


















-F


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Finally...


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Mcfarton said:


> that would freak me out


The river is only a 2-3 feet deep, that helps with the nerves. We failed crossing a lake nearby because the ice was so clear it was difficult to tell open water from ice.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

40% dirt, 60% compressed snow/ice with bone jarring footprints sunk in. 100% fun.


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Just had to get some pics in on page 666 
Oslo, Norway, with just a few days in between:
A ''3XL'' type of day last Monday, to not quite so much after the storm (55F and Chinook type of wind)


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

cmg said:


> -5C by me this morning
> 
> View attachment 1965154


What's in that "water" bottle and -5C?


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Does a fat bike video count?


----------



## lowfreqman (May 13, 2020)

The day after a 6-in snow; 23 degrees F


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

J_Westy said:


> What's in that "water" bottle and -5C?


ice 

no, l fill with warm water, and its very xold to drink after 2 hrs, plus in those temps 2hrs is enough


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

cmg said:


> ice
> 
> no, l fill with warm water, and its very xold to drink after 2 hrs, plus in those temps 2hrs is enough


I started throwing a tea bag in my water bottle filled w/ nearly boiling water. Usually stays unfrozen longer than I want to be riding. I have had the tea bag explode due to all the shaking and end up with a mouth full of tea leaves. I suppose I should modify my technique.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Not much snow here so far this year but hey, got studded tires and frozen ponds so I'm alright.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Night riding on my Mayor. The 26t oval from absolute black is working pretty good on the grunt climbs and loose surfaces.


----------



## makemann (Apr 7, 2019)

New wheels day!


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

Rode with my best friend today.


----------



## Parkcityavant (Sep 5, 2012)

Pipeliner said:


> Rode with my best friend today.


What a great trail dog. My Weim has gotten too old to ride much anymore, and I miss it. Enjoy


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Fleas said:


> Colder than it looks.
> View attachment 1965280
> 
> 
> ...


1 more pic.









Since that day, it has snowed a bunch and trails need to be broken. So I've switched to Bud/Lou and will hopefully hit it this weekend.

-F


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

Parkcityavant said:


> What a great trail dog. My Weim has gotten too old to ride much anymore, and I miss it. Enjoy


She’s a sweetheart. Our pheasant population is really bad this year so she hasn’t gotten much work in. Like all pointing dogs she loves to run and I feel guilty when I can’t exercise her. Trail riding is really good for her (and me).


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

Well, a bit icy now, no new snow so rode my not fat Stache with studs.








IMG_3744.HEIC







drive.google.com


----------



## whipnet (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Out enjoying some single digit weather today.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Fleas said:


> 1 more pic.
> View attachment 1966256
> 
> 
> ...


And then the snow hit. 
BTW - the temperature swung from -15F this morning to 25F this afternoon. We have also had rain at 24F, and snow at 41F. The weather forecast is almost never right around here.   









-F


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Trails are now ice under the frozen snow on top, had my Hodags at 4 psi and they worked great.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Friday at Eagle Bike Park Idaho about a mile from my house. 24F but the sun made it feel warmer.


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Oslo, Norway.


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Just picked up a new-to-me Fatback Rhino. Loving the bike! Vastly different than my Surly Pugsley, in a good way.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Subzero lows and single digit highs have frozen the river up nicely. It also helps you appreciate how warm 25 degrees can feel.


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

3” of fresh over hard pack/ice. Not a bad lunch ride at 21 degrees.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Frozen mud until the final 2 miles/ 10 minutes on Sunday. Fresh snow coming tonight!


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Year 3 now on the snowshoe 2xl setup. The any condition bike is doing a wonderful job where lesser bikes fail. So many snow angels today from riders running too much pressure in their dillinger whatevers .🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bonnie&Clyde (Sep 14, 2020)

New item by Cory Johnson







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

New Freddie's Stack Rock trail north of Boise Idaho a few miles from Bogus Basin.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Here Kitty Kitty...followed these tracks for about 200 yards today. No evidence of claws, which leads me to believe they are cat tracks.


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

baker said:


> Here Kitty Kitty...followed these tracks for about 200 yards today. No evidence of claws, which leads me to believe they are cat tracks.
> 
> View attachment 1967138


Better you following it than it following you!


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

baker said:


> Here Kitty Kitty...followed these tracks for about 200 yards today. No evidence of claws, which leads me to believe they are cat tracks.
> 
> View attachment 1967138


Ride slower!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

A couple other guys went through some pain to break some local singletrack. I'm doing my best to help out.









But in my exuberance at finding the trail not only rideable, but carve-able, I managed to clip a tree at speed and bail off the low side. 😆
No harm in soft snow.









-F


----------



## ransom208 (Mar 31, 2021)

Overnighter


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

ransom208 said:


> Overnighter
> View attachment 1967423


You are a better man than me. I can think of many, many things I’d rather do than minimalist camp in those conditions…


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## enewman (Oct 7, 2008)

Adventure morning with my youngest.


----------



## Juhis (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

enewman said:


> Adventure morning with my youngest.
> View attachment 1967458


That's pretty cool! Did you make the skis for the kid's trailer yourself? How does it handle in the snow?


----------



## enewman (Oct 7, 2008)

MtbHoopster said:


> That's pretty cool! Did you make the skis for the kid's trailer yourself? How does it handle in the snow?


I didn’t make them, they are Thule brand skis, part of the ski kit for the Chariot trailer. It handles really well on the snow and glides surprisingly well. Gravity is a huge pain as the terrain points up.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

New (to me) Farley 9.8 loving it so far.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Fleas said:


> A couple other guys went through some pain to break some local singletrack. I'm doing my best to help out.
> View attachment 1967348
> 
> 
> ...


That’s how I know I’m about to drop my front wheel off the side of the groomed track: I start feeling sporty and picking up some speed. Ha ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Absolutely spectacular day. The upside to it not snowing (much) in the last month is all the lower trails are still running great (except the occasional dirt patch) and I’m able to get up to some of the higher trails and get them groomed.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

First real “snow ride today “. I don’t have anything to compare them too, but the Maxis tires seemed great @5 lbs.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Today was pretty fukin great.


----------



## Parkcityavant (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice day in Utah. Rolling Fast.


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## el maestro (Nov 12, 2004)

Dale Ball trail system in Santa Fe, NM. We got some fresh powder this morning in town, so I couldn't resist heading out. Picked up this used Surly Ice Cream Truck this summer, and my eyes have been open to how much fun fat biking is you're around, but especially in the winter! For what it's worth, I picked up these 5 inch, studded Johnny 5's from Mike C. It was a big investment, but totally worth it as it's opened up a whole new world of winter time riding!


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

Well, I was on snowshoes but someone was fat biking! 5” of concrete, must have been quite a haul.








2.22 Maybury Snowshoe







drive.google.com


----------



## makemann (Apr 7, 2019)

Mattwings said:


> Well, I was on snowshoes but someone was fat biking! 5” of concrete, must have been quite a haul.


Took him 1:36:13!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Pow duh


----------



## enewman (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

My Farley, enjoying a cold winter's day this past Wednesday near Soldier Field, Chicago.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Here's a few from the Whoop Um Up and Gold Fork Park and Ski areas where I rode last week. Whoop has ungroomed, snowshoer packed trails which were quite a challenge due to the narrow track. Stay in the middle or the front tire was buried! Gold Fork is groomed for XC skiers. Fat bikes stay to the right to keep the skate skiers happy. Over the 2 days I encountered about 12 snowshoers and 6 skiers on Thursday and Friday. No fat bikers. It gets real crowded on weekends but I'm an old retired guy so I don't have to deal with the crowds! The area is about 20 miles NE of Idaho City and about an hour from Boise.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Good conditions today...


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

Surprisingly tough today, but still fun. The trail was a bit rutted and sometimes soft. Got in 12 miles, which almost killed me.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Climbing up on Raspberry hill... wind was blowing, time stood still.


----------



## Damone00 (Dec 23, 2020)

A fun afternoon ride at Loree Forest.


----------



## jim_pridx (Dec 6, 2019)

I had to take a little time off due to the nasty virus that's been floating around, but thankfully I'm back in the saddle again.......


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

The 1st half of the trail was groomed and fast.

The 2nd half had but 1 set of footprints on it. Ouch.









-F


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Back to Whoop Um Up trail in Idaho. Lots of snowshoers did some great trail maintenance over the weekend and packed down every trail in the system! I rode 3 new to me trails that were too soft last week. Temp was 35F when I started but the trails were solid. Except for one spot on the last descent where my front tire found a well disguised soft spot that sent me OTB! Very soft landing so no damage done.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Riding slush


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

reflections


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

Borealis Crestone
SRAM GX AXS
Rock Shox Reverb AXS
Manitou Mastodon Fork
SRAM Code RSC Brakes
Most other parts are Borealis


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

It was a good day...


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

"Good" is quite an understatement! Looks fantastic! Where is this?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

MtbHoopster said:


> "Good" is quite an understatement! Looks fantastic! Where is this?


Monument, Colorado, USA. We are low enough, 7500 ft, that we only get a handful of days this nice each year.


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

Quick pre super bowl ride. Dusting of new snow over ice was a bit interesting without studs 😳


----------



## cwoodffr (May 23, 2019)

baker said:


> It was a good day...
> 
> View attachment 1970121
> 
> ...


great pics


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Cronchy vertebrae for lunch


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

baker said:


> Cronchy vertebrae for lunch
> View attachment 1970728


Careful, that'll pop your tire.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

enewman said:


> Adventure morning with my youngest.
> View attachment 1967458


That's awesome. Did you modify a regular bike trailer with skis or did it come that way?


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

Oslo, Norway.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Espen W said:


> Oslo, Norway.
> View attachment 1970750


thats a sweet tire!


----------



## enewman (Oct 7, 2008)

KRob said:


> That's awesome. Did you modify a regular bike trailer with skis or did it come that way?


The trailer is a Thule Chariot. Thule offers a ski kit for the Chariot that comes with the skis, it works really well. Would be great for carrying extra gear on winter adventures as well.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh my...one of the better days


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Mooooooonlander, wider than a mile,
I'm riding you in style today.
Oh, dream maker, you heart breaker,
Wherever you're goin', I'm goin' your way!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Urban exploration on a muddy day


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

We have not had fresh snow for weeks, it is pretty much packed down and hard, but bumpy. I was running 5psi and going over the glare ice okay, as long as I did not turn or pedal too unevenly. Putting studded tires on today. I went mountain biking earlier in the week, but it was after dark. This was just flat riding in extreme cold.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

nOOky said:


> We have not had fresh snow for weeks, it is pretty much packed down and hard, but bumpy. I was running 5psi and going over the glare ice okay, as long as I did not turn or pedal too unevenly. Putting studded tires on today. I went mountain biking earlier in the week, but it was after dark. This was just flat riding in extreme cold.
> 
> View attachment 1971226


Love the photo. 
It’s been the same here. No new snow in weeks. Very mixed conditions from dirt to frozen mud, to ice, to bumpy crusted foot, snowshoe, and animal tracks, to nearly perfect packed groomers that are still holding up well in the trees and shade. 

I got a little bit of all of that except the last yesterday at Cave Lake SP. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Raced the Frisco Freeze with my friend bobzcheez yesterday (pictured). Great conditions and event.. Racing in Colorado at over 9000 feet of elevation keeps me humble. So many fast competitors...


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Nice, it looks like it's only 50 feet from the start to the finish lol.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

nOOky said:


> Nice, it looks like it's only 50 feet from the start to the finish lol.


Ha, yeah it does! In actuality, it was two 4.6 mile loops.


----------



## R3aPerCr3W (11 mo ago)

KRob said:


> Love the photo.
> It’s been the same here. No new snow in weeks. Very mixed conditions from dirt to frozen mud, to ice, to bumpy crusted foot, snowshoe, and animal tracks, to nearly perfect packed groomers that are still holding up well in the trees and shade.
> 
> I got a little bit of all of that except the last yesterday at Cave Lake SP.
> ...


Hows the Maxxis tyre grip ? I am looking to change to Maxxis from my Continental


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

Near Fraser CO. Real good snow conditions.


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

Big snow followed by 50s, followed by freezing temps. Combination of awesome and terrifying! Did a few downhill hikes not save myself for another day 😯








Late winter 2022 at Maybury







drive.google.com


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Mattwings said:


> Big snow followed by 50s, followed by freezing temps. Combination of awesome and terrifying! Did a few downhill hikes not save myself for another day 😯
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see "Hikers yield to bikers" on that sign.

Um, wow...


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

baker said:


> I see "Hikers yield to bikers" on that sign.
> 
> Um, wow...


It’s a bit of a sh*t show at times in that park and there is only one loop for mountain bikes (maintained 100% by the mtb association). It’s pretty easy to step off the trail and they do run walking one way against bikes (also one way). Now do hikers heed the directions, warnings and restrictions when groomed? Sometimes 🥲 If it wasn’t across the street from my house, I wouldn’t ride it nearly as often as I do.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

R3aPerCr3W said:


> Hows the Maxxis tyre grip ? I am looking to change to Maxxis from my Continental


It’s pretty good on groomed trails. I think there are better tires for looser, fresh snow conditions, but these are the only tires I’ve tried. I have a set of Surly Bud and Lou I’m going to try next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

505's on 105's FTW!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Mk3Rider said:


> 505's on 105's FTW!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1971641
> ...


That's what my ride looked like this morning. 3-4 inches of fresh soft snow. Fairly easy to push through, but hard to see where the existing ruts, holes, ice, and edge of the groomed track were. Ha ha. Good times. What pogies are those. They look extra toasty.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

@KRob 

Poggies are made by gup gum gear. He is a local rider in the Minneapolis area.  They keep your hands was, that's for sure.



https://www.gupgum.com/



Riding is a lot of fun when like this. Lot of challenges also.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Snow dogs and empty trails on this 0F/-18C ride...


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

baker said:


> Snow dogs and empty trails on this 0F/-18C ride...
> View attachment 1971763


Yeah man. Nice shot. We're heading for -3 tomorrow morning. I'll get a chance to test out some of the tips I got for keeping my feet warmer from that other thread.


----------



## bvachon29 (Feb 6, 2019)

Bought myself a new (old) bike! Stoked about this one!


----------



## Bonnie&Clyde (Sep 14, 2020)

Score! You are going to love it.




bvachon29 said:


> Bought myself a new (old) bike! Stoked about this one!
> View attachment 1971898
> 
> View attachment 1971900
> ...


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Fresh powder over a hard crust made for some slippery conditions today, beautiful February day!


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Riding the extra dry fluff before the warm up today. Impossible traction, lots of fun. Perfect sky.


----------



## Bonnie&Clyde (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Murphy in Savage, MN
Conditions: excellent
Mode: Extra Hard to Impossible.
Bike: Rocky Mountain Suzi Q
Tires: Vee Snowball

Trail gets progressively harder as the miles increase and as other riders bailed. LuLz....

It feels good getting back to the way "it use to be" while fat biking.

Only 3 bikes before us cleared the whole trail, and by cleared. I mean, rider and bike made it, probably not being ridden the whole way. I thought it was kind of funny riding stuff with my snowballs, that the bud and lou in front of me struggled on.


























Getting Narrow:


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Snow's gone today.
Saturday had the remnants of an ice storm.









Top o' the falls.









That icy ridge _almost_ got me.









Hazards of melting conditions...









Thinking of Spring...

-F


----------



## 5telefant (Feb 27, 2017)

Wet and windy winter in the Welsh mountains.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Fresh powder over a hard crust made for some slippery conditions today, beautiful February day!
> View attachment 1972144





Mk3Rider said:


> Riding the extra dry fluff before the warm up today. Impossible traction, lots of fun. Perfect sky.


I'll attest to that. We had about 2-5" of fresh dry powder on top of hard packed groomers and it was slick especially in the north-facing, shaded spots.

Groomed it Friday and it was still slick in a few spots until the new groom gets some thaw/freeze or more tire tracks.


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

Took the Mrs on a little fatbiking trip to the high country. She did pretty good but the air is pretty hard to come by. In the middle pic she is struggling for air after a longish climb.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Pipeliner said:


> In the middle pic she is struggling for air after a longish climb.


Lucky man. I'm pretty sure my wife would be ticked off if I advertised such things


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Mk3Rider said:


> Riding the extra dry fluff before the warm up today. Impossible traction, lots of fun. Perfect sky.



View attachment 1972164

[/QUOTE]


Pipeliner said:


> Took the Mrs on a little fatbiking trip to the high country. She did pretty good but the air is pretty hard to come by. In the middle pic she is struggling for air after a longish climb.
> View attachment 1972450
> 
> View attachment 1972451
> ...


That'll happen to all of us when climbing on a fat bike. Amazing how much more work it is than a normal bike. Throw in some altitude and the huffing and puffing can really get going. In that last picture I posted, there's a reason I stopped right there to take a photo, ha ha.


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

J_Westy said:


> Lucky man. I'm pretty sure my wife would be ticked off if I advertised such things


We were both struggling with the altitude, I just beat her to the picture. And sssssssh, she don kno.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

an wat she don no wont hurt you.....

yet


----------



## Lunix66 (Jan 11, 2021)

Nightly pic.

Oslo below.


----------



## Spotlightonyounow (11 mo ago)

Lunix66 said:


> Nightly pic.
> 
> Oslo below.
> 
> View attachment 1972920



You have a really cool bicycle bro!


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

LoL, MTBR is going to blow a cork as the bike isn't "Slack" enough...


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

From last summer. Never got around to posting. Was just up in Flag for some snow, but with a friend who doesn't ride, so we just did a bit of hiking.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Good snow today


----------



## WillDB (Jul 15, 2020)

Fat and Fine.


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

atomiccityfun said:


> Fat and Fine.
> 
> View attachment 1973561


I so dislike spring 🥲 I definitely helped smooth out the ruts and footprints today.


----------



## Steewen (Mar 1, 2021)

Still around 2 months of snow riding left.


----------



## bvachon29 (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Light Snow Ride
Cheapo XCF Fattie w/Fenders and 2001 Hyd 4-Pot XT Brakes


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Last of the season today I’d guess, with a week in the 40’s forecast. The studs were worth their weight in gold today, it would have been impossible without them.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Dual Slalom race today. I'm on the left. Went pretty well...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

ohhh did l have fun today.......










in fact today we celebrated our 7 year anniversary with 75km and 900hm, and a litre of beer


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

And a little video (yes, I used the safety barrier on every run!)


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Everything has melted here in SW WI. Yesterday was my last ice ride for the next 9-10 months. Honestly I'm hoping for a winter storm or two yet so I can get out and not worry about ice under the snow, fresh tracks are the best.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Marquette, MI
Lunch ride.
Snowshoed trail perfection to get here.


----------



## whipnet (Dec 30, 2021)

brentos said:


> Marquette, MI
> Lunch ride.
> Snowshoed trail perfection to get here.


Nice shot. In Houston, elevation and snow is a distant desire.
Still love the fat bikes!

*


----------



## Nomad77 (May 21, 2021)

Snow failed to materialize this Winter so here’s a non-action pic.


----------



## jamespc (Oct 3, 2015)

One of my last studded, Fat commutes of the year. Studs slowed me down, but kept me upright more than once.









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Jayem said:


> And a little video (yes, I used the safety barrier on every run!)


is it just me, or did you land some of those jumps nose heavy?

and a pic just because


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

cmg said:


> is it just me, or did you land some of those jumps nose heavy?
> 
> and a pic just because
> 
> View attachment 1975184


Maybe one, but they built the two in the flats super kicky to slow people down before the final slope and the landing was an up slope so you had to significantly slow down after the “double”, which doesn’t look a lot like a double. Heard later there was an open collar bone fracture there from someone that was practicing it before the race! I think I tried to suck them up as much as possible and “drop” level off, but for sure they would rotate you if you let them.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

A winter wonderland yesterday, with a bunch of wet heavy snow (unusual for Colorado). Lots of bike pushing!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Another one from yesterday...feels like sombody's watching me


----------



## rebnah (Mar 8, 2015)

Loving my 2022 9.6 Sram XX1 upgrade


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

baker said:


> A winter wonderland yesterday, with a bunch of wet heavy snow (unusual for Colorado). Lots of bike pushing!
> 
> View attachment 1975314


You earn every mile in those conditions.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)




----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)




----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Gettin' on toward springtime in these parts...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

another beautiful Sunday


----------



## whipnet (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

.......


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

eye on the prize....


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

"Go ride Sedona." they said. "It won't be any fun in the woods today."








They were wrong.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

We’ve been blessed with rock hard crust this week. 

This allows exploration of places that can’t be reached any other time, and ride terrain that can’t be ridden otherwise.

It’s amazing how fast you can move cross-country right now.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

White Mountains 100 race today. Went well.


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

Still had some snow on the trail in spots. Kind of interesting seeing a few fat bike tracks.


----------



## Schmeg (Nov 2, 2021)

brentos said:


> View attachment 1975434


How are those JJ’s working out in the snow?


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Schmeg said:


> How are those JJ’s working out in the snow?



I love them in the snow (4.8” version), although many riders do not. Their performance is greatly influenced by pressure.

I studded mine, but I enjoyed them prior to studding as well.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

More crust rides. I totally took off work just for this. It may have been the best three consecutive days of riding in my life.


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Skookum ride


----------



## rebnah (Mar 8, 2015)

My upgraded ride


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

rebnah said:


> My upgraded ride
> View attachment 1978384


Klein flashbacks...I like it


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Bruneau Sand Dunes got a little rain overnight last Sunday so I headed out there Monday. Didn't rain much so the steep big dunes weren't ridable. The wind was blowing from the southeast which is opposite of the normal direction. It created huge areas of these sand ripples as the drying process took place. Some were just a couple inches high but others were up to 6-8" and served as launching pads for catching a little air. The pic is from the northwest ridge. It was so fun I did a couple laps up and down the ridge. Hopefully we'll get some more rain this spring for more fat bike fun at this big sandbox!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

MtbHoopster said:


> Bruneau Sand Dunes got a little rain overnight last Sunday so I headed out there Monday. Didn't rain much so the steep big dunes weren't ridable. The wind was blowing from the southeast which is opposite of the normal direction. It created huge areas of these sand ripples as the drying process took place. Some were just a couple inches high but others were up to 6-8" and served as launching pads for catching a little air. The pic is from the northwest ridge. It was so fun I did a couple laps up and down the ridge. Hopefully we'll get some more rain this spring for more fat bike fun at this big sandbox!


Looks like a neat place. We have similar dunes here in Colorado at the Great Sand Dunes National Park, but ya can't ride'em. :-(









Fat Biking - Great Sand Dunes National Park & Preserve (U.S. National Park Service)







www.nps.gov


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Yeah that is very disappointing! I would have been there by now if fat bikes were allowed! I saw a video of fat bikes on that sand road where they are allowed. I'll probably check that out when we're in the area. I understand they do allow sand boards since those are not mechanical. Seems like the bureaucrats could make an exception for fat bikes since there are no trails on a sand dune!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Merry Marmot spring festival at Arctic Valley, AK. XC and DH race. Got 2nd XC and 1st DH. Super fun!


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

Great spring ride today.








April 10th 22 Torn Shirt and Murray







drive.google.com


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Mattwings said:


> Great spring ride today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRec is awesome this time of year. I was finally able to string together a full no-dab run on Saturday with the Goldilocks dirt and some luck -- 22 miles of fun! I'll usually screw up the line at Mile 6 on Torn Shirt, or if I don't, then some root on Murray. Appleton was great too. See you out there one day


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

J_Westy said:


> BRec is awesome this time of year. I was finally able to string together a full no-dab run on Saturday with the Goldilocks dirt and some luck -- 22 miles of fun! I'll usually screw up the line at Mile 6 on Torn Shirt, or if I don't, then some root on Murray. Appleton was great too. See you out there one day


I had three stops Sunday, two on the early/steep climbs and at MI 6. Those were just failing physically for the most part. Next time out I am going to session that last climb so I can make it without a dab 🤞


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

Jayem said:


> Merry Marmot spring festival at Arctic Valley, AK. XC and DH race. Got 2nd XC and 1st DH. Super fun!
> View attachment 1978748
> View attachment 1978749
> View attachment 1978750
> ...


That’s bad ass results 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyr-Sog (Jan 17, 2018)

7 mile ride today.


----------



## rebnah (Mar 8, 2015)

MtbHoopster said:


> Bruneau Sand Dunes got a little rain overnight last Sunday so I headed out there Monday. Didn't rain much so the steep big dunes weren't ridable. The wind was blowing from the southeast which is opposite of the normal direction. It created huge areas of these sand ripples as the drying process took place. Some were just a couple inches high but others were up to 6-8" and served as launching pads for catching a little air. The pic is from the northwest ridge. It was so fun I did a couple laps up and down the ridge. Hopefully we'll get some more rain this spring for more fat bike fun at this big sandbox!
> View attachment 1978541


Love this colour


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

baker said:


> Klein flashbacks...I like it


That was my first thought also. Nice colors.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Bruneau Dunes SP Idaho. Rained only a little so the steeps were dry. This is on the SE dune ridges with steep rollers on each side. The tops of the ridges were damp and hard packed so it was easy to ride back up for multiple drops! Very fun!


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Must have been abandoned when there was more snow.

It’s a helluva hike out of there. 4 miles to the nearest dwelling, 8 miles to anything I would consider a “neighborhood”.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Testing out some 29 x 3.0 XR2's on my RSD Mayor. Built up on Alex MD50 rims and novatech hubs.


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Up one side










Down the other


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Took the Pugs SS for a bit of a spin today.


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

I enjoyed the best sand conditions ever at Bruneau Sand Dunes SP in Idaho while camping there Memorial Day weekend! It rained Sunday night and all of Monday. No rain on Tuesday but it stayed cloudy and calm so the sand was almost like pavement! I pedaled to within 50' of the top of the big dune! Here's the pics. Base of the big dune. I traversed up the ridge off camera to the left. Top of the big dune. My tracks off the big dune. Had to ride the brakes more than normal cuz the sand was so fast! Some wild flowers among the smaller, flatter sand dune areas.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Happy sunrise  from SE Michigan 
Predawn ride today gave way to this 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minos Gzz (May 8, 2015)

Here are some pics of my full suspension carbon bike. Snow mode with Van Helgas 26x4.2 and summer mode with FBF 29x3.0


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Out riding some Theo Wirth on one of my fatties in summer mode today.

Swapped out the M8000 XT 11spd shifter/derailleur for a GX11 spd shifter and SX Eagle derailleur (parts bin) and gave her a good drive train test. Running an E13 9-46 11spd cassette. 100% flawless w/ the mix and match parts.

Really really like this setup for most of the local twin cities trails. Wheelbase is a touch too long for historic Theo North.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Finally got some 29+ sneakers for summer riding, settled on 40mm rims in case I decide to try a 2.8 instead of the Chupa's, really like them so far. Doesn’t seem to be a popular option here in Atlantic Canada, not many shops seemed to know anything about this size but I did manage to find the necessary items to cobble a pair together.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Finally got some 29+ sneakers for summer riding, settled on 40mm rims in case I decide to try a 2.8 instead of the Chupa's, really like them so far. Doesn’t seem to be a popular option here in Atlantic Canada, not many shops seemed to know anything about this size but I did manage to find the necessary items to cobble a pair together.
> View attachment 1989343


Nice! And thanks for the idea on the side by side water bottles. I have never seen that. Any interference while pedaling?


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Finally got some 29+ sneakers for summer riding, settled on 40mm rims in case I decide to try a 2.8 instead of the Chupa's, really like them so far. Doesn’t seem to be a popular option here in Atlantic Canada, not many shops seemed to know anything about this size but I did manage to find the necessary items to cobble a pair together.
> View attachment 1989343


I like the Chupas. They wore like iron and were OK on a variety of terrain. The WTB Rangers did grip better, but wore at least twice as fast.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

baker said:


> Nice! And thanks for the idea on the side by side water bottles. I have never seen that. Any interference while pedaling?


I've never had an issue with it, the Ithaqua has a 120mm BB though so there's plenty of room. 
Using the Wolf Tooth B-Rad double bottle adapter with a B-Rad mount to lower them down a little, as a bonus it gives a little extra space for the frame bag as the triangle is a little tight on this bike.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Beat the heat MTB ride 2x Settlers local SE Michigan trail ; saw lotta deer , rabbits , Ate too many bugs , stratified fog neat











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Otso Voytek on a post-work neighborhood cruise


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Riding down by the river on the bottoms in Bloomington, MN. 

29 x 2.8's on i40's seem to be a sweet spot for sun baked clay, slit, and sandy patches.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Got some miles in Copper Harbor, MI on gravel and XC ski trails. Doctor said no mountain biking, only easy flat type riding, so I chose middle ground. Really nice to have the lower humidity and temps if only for a few days.


----------



## plasmajab (6 mo ago)

Did a nice 50km up here on my new fatty, 22 Norco bigfoot3. Bone stock. 

Loving her so far, more to come as more happens. 

27.5 x 4.5". Pillowy soft. 

Thanks for havin me. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remiel (Jun 18, 2019)

Jon A said:


> Maiden snow voyage of my newly completed SN04:
> 
> View attachment 1916074


Beautiful bike! Is that a 180mm rotor at the rear wheel?


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

If you don't like them I will use them! - I can't find them anywhere in San Diego - I went down to 2.6 and I miss the 3.0 




Mk3Rider said:


> Testing out some 29 x 3.0 XR2's on my RSD Mayor. Built up on Alex MD50 rims and novatech hubs.
> 
> View attachment 1984308
> 
> ...


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

12 miles - coaster brake madness - 5 speed - low gears. Perfect. 
(I just put on the mokoloko bars - I destroyed my shoulder and the back sweep is better than the sunrise). 

Surly pugs black ops necromancer Neck Romancer - with Framed fork and front wheel. 
Lou on the front (4.8) and Framed 4.0 on the back (a new nate was put on there after this ride).


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

My wife and I have a place at Lake McConaughy in Nebraska, which is known for it's sand shorelines and beaches. This year we have a pretty significant drought that has created expansive beaches








to ride. When it's not too hot and we aren't fishing, we love riding the beach. I encourage anyone within driving range to come on out and enjoy. Hit me up for lodging or whatever advice... hell maybe we'll join you. August is always the best time of year to enjoy Mac. Clear water, nice weather, small crowds...


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

nOOky said:


> Got some miles in Copper Harbor, MI on gravel and XC ski trails. Doctor said no mountain biking, only easy flat type riding, so I chose middle ground. Really nice to have the lower humidity and temps if only for a few days.
> 
> View attachment 1991497




Maaaaaaaaan. Blast from the past. I've got a shot from that spot that's probably 27 or 28 years old now. Haven't been back to ride (in summer) since then. Thanks!


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

enjoying winter down here in Oz!!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Great day out to porcupine rocks.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

12 Mile beach ride - only 3 naked old men. 

Torrey pines park to La Jolla shores and back ( low tide )


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Thanks for only taking landscape pictures. What kind of bikes were they riding?


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

MtbHoopster said:


> Thanks for only taking landscape pictures. What kind of bikes were they riding?


Ok - clarification - I was riding (fully clothed) old naked men were walking...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

yesterdays ride on the Swiss\Italian border


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

todays ride, Ludwigshafen\Manneheim in Germany
























tyres dont fit :-(


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

After breaking many parts mid-wheelie, I knew it was time to replace the 3400 mile seatpost on my Farley before it snapped and whatever remained in the frame tried to rape me. Funny thing, on my last ride before installing this Fox Transfer dropper, the right side seat rail snapped from fatigue! 🤣🙈

It was great to pull the BB for the first time on the Farley. 3400 miles and the SRAM bearings and NX crank will easily last 5000 miles. The carbon Race Next R on my Fatboy Carbon have been warrantied twice at 2634 miles for cracking, and the Race Face BB bearings have been replaced twice due to severe wear.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

this week back in Germany, so is life...










little bit of Urban trials\jumping going on


----------



## Alleytom (10 mo ago)

Grand Canyon


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Fat bike rebuild day. 2 years ago I broke the chainstay of my Motobecane Night Train Bullet. Bikes Direct offered to replace the frame when it was possible, but instead I decided to try an enduro bike (I'm on my third now). I finally got around to sending the old frame back to BD a couple of months ago, and within 5 weeks of Larry getting my frame he decided to send me a size M titanium warranty replacement. Here it is, rebuilt and updated to 12 speed.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Local trail Settlers Pre dawn wanning summer sounds - frogs  , birds  , crescent  moon in a lovely sunrise  
SE Michigan, USA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aphilso1 (5 mo ago)

Pic of my winter ride. Got it at the tale end of last winter and didn't get many miles on it before spring thaw, and have really been looking forward to when snow starts falling again. Roughly three more months!


----------



## doeman (Aug 25, 2005)

I received my new Foes Mutz frame last week, took a day off work, and built it up. The tolerances and attention to details throughout the frame has me impressed. Very easy build. As for the ride, pure fun. Perhaps not as fast as my Banshee Rune, or Farleys (on flat trails at least), but there's something undeniably enjoyable here. I've been mt. biking for nearly 30 years and this bike has reignited a fire I haven't felt for some time.


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

Ausable River, Oscoda MI ride Wednesday


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

2 weeks in England on holidays, missus went nuts on clothes, so l bought a toy, took it today to play, somehow snapped the above pic, and the following pics


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

My group of 4 doing annual triple trail challenge 9/17/2022. I’m wearing the MTU jersey on my fattie, Al on left on his fattie. Of the 1,400 riders 98% were on skinnies .. takes us 60 year old guys to show the youngins fattie is funner 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Tour DeTroit 2022, started under the Ambassador Bridge. The Farley loves ripping wheelies all around Detroit.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Moonlander on shakedown with a newly installed Jones H-bar and a loaded Cooziecage somewhere in the Coconino National Forest today.


----------



## BubbaGump (Nov 5, 2005)

Oregon Coast Trail, south of Floras Lake, Oregon, US


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Finally got this Framed Carbon Alaskan built up! Back in Jan my '16 Farley 9.6 was stolen. I was gonna build it up with stuff off my On One Fatty and a Blizzerk wheelset but I just happen to see Mikesee had some Nextie Xiphias already built up. 
Along with the frame I got some good deals on most parts and used only the seatpost and saddle off my Stache. 































Sram GX Group 1x11 (10-42)
Race Face Ride Crankset (28t Steel Cinch Chainring)
Race Face Bottom Bracket
Race Face Ride Stem (60mm)
Shimano MT200 Brakes
Nextie Xiphias 27.5" x 70mm (Plus and Fat wheels *HERE**.)*
DT Swiss Hubs 150mm, 197mm.
Bontrager Barbegazi Tires
Bontrager Carbon Seatpost
Brooks Cambium C17 Saddle
Answer 20x20 ProTaper 720 Carbon Handlebar
ESI Chunky Grips
Rockbros Pedals
Bontrager Bottle Cages
FSA Internal Headset (came with frame)

I ain't no weight weenie but it's pretty light.
I'll be on the beach tomorrow!


----------



## migmtb (Jan 12, 2008)

Tunalic said:


> Finally got this Framed Carbon Alaskan built up! Back in Jan my '16 Farley 9.6 was stolen. I was gonna build it up with stuff off my On One Fatty and a Blizzerk wheelset but I just happen to see Mikesee had some Nextie Xiphias already built up.
> Along with the frame I got some good deals on most parts and used only the seatpost and saddle off my Stache.
> 
> View attachment 2001144
> ...


Nice Build!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

migmtb said:


> Nice Build!


Thanks, It came out better than I thought it would.


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Two days in Traverse City, MI with the Farley...rainy day today ripping wheelies downtown.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Yesterday @ Highland rec area, the Carlos memorial bench.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Down here in Oz.we still have a week left of our winter season and still plenty of snow in the resort.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Loaded up the Cooziecage and rode the Pugs SS up to a favorite drinkin’-log next to the Arizona Trail near Flagstaff this morning…sadly, this summer's Pipeline Fire all but fully consumed it.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunset Cruise Highland View, FL


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

I'm gonna to go "out on a limb" and guestimate that I haven’t fixed a flat in at least 1000 miles. 'Til today. Fortunately I was carrying my spare tube. And I remembered how.


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

Drought = low water and endless beaches... and sand to ride. Lots of sand…


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Just got this used WaltWorks fattie…it’s the only bike I own with more than one gear, not sure what to do with 8 of the 11 gears.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Got the fat wheels prepped for the fall / winter season. New rear hub bearings, fresh sealant, new bb, ready to rip.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Fall ride at DTE trail SE Michigan 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Heiligestatt, Germany, theses little f**kers were a nuisance


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

cmg said:


> Heiligestatt, Germany, theses little f**kers were a nuisance
> 
> View attachment 2004898


Ugh, I’ve got 2.5 acres of property and they get in my dogs fur at times 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juhis (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

70-degrees one week, snow the next…


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

Super E said:


> 70-degrees one week, snow the next…
> View attachment 2006179


I rode in 75 degrees today after snow last week 👍🏽


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Got four rides in in the last week managing to dodge the rain.Always good checking out new trails


----------



## rcracer2 (Nov 12, 2014)

finally got a Wednesday when the MY22 frames dropped in September 22


----------



## takkumi (3 mo ago)

Started fatbiking last year with a Kona Wo, and was looking to get a Salsa Beargrease in a Deore spec as an upgrade for this year. Couldn't find complete bikes, so ended up building one part by part. Super happy with the choice, as the bike is amazing to ride  can't wait for the winter & snow!

















Frame: Salsa Beargrease
Wheels: DT Swiss BR2250
Tires: Surly Lou & Bud 26 x 4.8" (tubeless)
Derailleur: Sram GX AXS 12spd
Bottom bracket: Sram DUB BSA 100
Crankset: Sram GX Eagle Fat Bike 5" DUB
Cassette: Sram GX 10-52t 12spd
Chain: Sram XX1
Brakes: Sram G2 Ultimate polar grey
Stem, seatpost, handlebar: Salsa Guide
Grips: Salsa Backcountry
Pedals: Crankbrothers Candy
Weight: 12.6kg


----------



## jray02r1 (3 mo ago)

That's a killer bike dude!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Super E said:


> 70-degrees one week, snow the next…
> View attachment 2006179


The change was quick here too. Augtober one day …Octobuary the next. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

after work ride


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Took the old 9.8 mountain biking. It does well going uphill, not so well going down rocky stuff or tight singletrack. Next time I'm taking my full squish 29er. Can't wait for snow!


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Spent 3 hours in the bush just south of Sydney.some really nice rocky techy sandstone slabs.The new suspension and wheelset made it smooth sailing


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Riding Faturday down on the River Bottoms today. 38 mile round trip. Rode to where the river bank is sliding into the river.


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Mk3Rider said:


> Riding Faturday down on the River Bottoms today. 38 mile round trip. Rode to where the river bank is sliding into the river.
> 
> View attachment 2006957
> 
> ...


To funny.Thats exactly my bike and jersey colour combo!!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

After three months of injury recovery, finally starting to get back at it…and the full suspension helps quite a bit at this point.


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Jayem said:


> After three months of injury recovery, finally starting to get back at it…and the full suspension helps quite a bit at this point.
> View attachment 2007002
> 
> View attachment 2007003


Yep.I have a chronic neck injury and the full suss fatty takes alot of the sting out if riding for me


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Three days ago:










Then first snow tracks yesterday!










I love the "light switch" changeover years! One year we rode mtb the day after Thanksgiving, and five days later the local ski area had a 100" base. Best ever!


----------



## aphilso1 (5 mo ago)

First really good snow of the season! Honestly, too good of snow. Trailblazing through 6-10" of powder ain't easy, but I was desperate to take the winter steed out of the stable for a bit.


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

My fatstigator


----------



## Lrnn2ride (Nov 4, 2019)

Mostly stock Trek Farley 9.6 other then an oval front chainring and flat handlebars I pulled off my Epic hardtail. Running 3.8” Hodags for the summer. New wheels coming soon for the winter racing season.


----------



## geofharries (Jun 2, 2006)

My dog was happy to get out on Saturday.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)




----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

Dkayak said:


> View attachment 2008557


Mating season?


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

Pipeliner said:


> Mating season?


----------



## aphilso1 (5 mo ago)

Lrnn2ride said:


> Mostly stock Trek Farley 9.6 other then an oval front chainring and flat handlebars I pulled off my Epic hardtail. Running 3.8” Hodags for the summer. New wheels coming soon for the winter racing season.


Do you like the oval on your fatbike? I'm trying not to overdo upgrades on my Blizzard until I have put enough miles on it to understand what I like/dislike about it. I did put a PNW handlebar on to adjust the geo a bit, but otherwise I am running stock. I do miss the oval chain ring on my trail bike though, so that is probably my next "upgrade" if you can call it that.


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

aphilso1 said:


> Do you like the oval on your fatbike? I'm trying not to overdo upgrades on my Blizzard until I have put enough miles on it to understand what I like/dislike about it. I did put a PNW handlebar on to adjust the geo a bit, but otherwise I am running stock. I do miss the oval chain ring on my trail bike though, so that is probably my next "upgrade" if you can call it that.


I have ovals on both my hardtail and lenz dually fatbike and I feel it gives me more range and better climbing.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Road ride!










Trails were great, but I'd ridden them all summer, and the perfect White Ice Highway beckoned, for a change of pace!


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

River bottoms ride today, 28F, cloudy, and windy :/

Make the most of it. 

Testing out the new wheel build today. DT350, LB 27.5's and Snowballs. Built this set up with oil slick spokes.


----------



## bermas.repairs (4 mo ago)

Had mine out today.
















Sent from my SM-S127DL using Tapatalk


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Curious about night riding in snow so I zip-tied 3 head lamps to my handle bars and hit the local trails. I will now be investing in a proper bike light set up


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Shake down ride, need to update the drivetrain this year and finish adding fresh screws to the rear tire.

Saw bear tracks today.






























Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

grinding gravel........think theres a bike type for that? 

oh yeah FAT!


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

First snow ride in Minnesota. Getting the snow handling skills back.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Finally got some snow...not much but enough to have some fun.


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

I got out on the snow dust, fun and fun to get a quick morning ride in.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Fresh tracks up to Benson Overlook, Marquette, MI


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Got the one day of pow before it melts tomorrow!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Great weather for a ride. 14F, but sunny with no wind. Only 1-2" of snow, but lots of fresh tracks.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

We've got the cold, but not much snow at the moment, so I went for a mostly icy gravel road ride the other day, with a quick spin out to a nice overlook:










Beneath me, it sounded like there were a few other riders coming up the trail with the worst-adjusted disk brakes ever. Looking more closely, it was a couple guys and dogs skating around and playing a little hockey!










And......about a mile away as the crow flies, there were ducks swimming on another small lake without even a hint of ice!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## aphilso1 (5 mo ago)

Another be-UTAH-ful day to ride my Blizzard.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

First snow ride of the season! Went from the sunny desert on Friday to this on Saturday...

Updated drive train:

WT 30 oval stainless ring
GX Eagle Lunar 12 speed derailluer
Sram X11 shifter
New Shimano 11-51 11 speed cassette
New sram XX1 11 speed chain

Everything works together perfectly! Old 11-46 XT cassette was past the point where I didn't want to put a new chain on it. The hard chromed chains sure do feel nice to pedal.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Cold day…4000-ft climb up to this point, usually this area is drifted in and impassable


----------



## NuckingFuts (Aug 27, 2008)

Snowphuckin fun on the '22 eFarley!


----------



## Lrnn2ride (Nov 4, 2019)

aphilso1 said:


> Do you like the oval on your fatbike? I'm trying not to overdo upgrades on my Blizzard until I have put enough miles on it to understand what I like/dislike about it. I did put a PNW handlebar on to adjust the geo a bit, but otherwise I am running stock. I do miss the oval chain ring on my trail bike though, so that is probably my next "upgrade" if you can call it that.


I do like it, I noticed a difference right away. It did help me on the longer climbs during the races and now it just feels regular. Im also running a reversed handlebar stem and a flat bar I took off my Epic which is not as comfortable but more of an xc position. New wheels coming soon with new tires.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

No snow yet. But I'm ready.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Perfect morning for some snow packed single track before the temp goes above 32F


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Winter again. Hell yeah.


----------



## aphilso1 (5 mo ago)

brentos said:


> Winter again. Hell yeah.
> 
> View attachment 2010743
> 
> ...


Hey there bike twin! What wheels did you put on your Blizzard?


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

aphilso1 said:


> Another be-UTAH-ful day to ride my Blizzard.
> View attachment 2010211


Holy Smokes, is that Ogden Canyon overlook? The site of my first bike ride on snow. I didn't have a fat bike at the time, but it was one of my 3 best rides of all time. Our house was right at the mouth of the canyon up against the mountains. Picture below is from Dec. 2013.










BTW: I have ENVE hoops w/ I9 Hubs on Blizzard. That combined with the other updates of my old bike got it under 25 lb. w/ the 4.8 Jims.


----------



## aphilso1 (5 mo ago)

brentos said:


> Holy Smokes, is that Ogden Canyon overlook? The site of my first bike ride on snow. I didn't have a fat bike at the time, but it was one of my 3 best rides of all time. Our house was right at the mouth of the canyon up against the mountains. Picture below is from Dec. 2013.
> View attachment 2010748
> 
> 
> ...


Good eye! That is indeed Ogden Canyon Overlook. Such a great trail in any season. I've got the BST in my backyard, but I get up to Snowbasin area once or twice per week.

ENVEs...oof. I'd love to support the local guys but man they are pricey! Just threw some Ibis carbon wheels on my trail bike for a $1000. Will probably eventually do a similar quality wheel on my Blizzard, too.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

aphilso1 said:


> Good eye! That is indeed Ogden Canyon Overlook. Such a great trail in any season. I've got the BST in my backyard, but I get up to Snowbasin area once or twice per week.
> 
> ENVEs...oof. I'd love to support the local guys but man they are pricey! Just threw some Ibis carbon wheels on my trail bike for a $1000. Will probably eventually do a similar quality wheel on my Blizzard, too.


It's a great place to ride, so convenient and good trails.

I worked as the test lab manager at ENVE when I lived there, so I have some pride in the products and like to run them when I can. The Nextie options look pretty good and are worth considering. HED is a different type of wheel, super light, but not very stiff nor durable. They have their place though if you demand light weight and/or compliance though.


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

Got in some laps of Lebanon Hills after the snow when the temps were 15-20.


----------



## Matagonka (2 mo ago)

Argus Trail.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

testing the new Dillingers










me likey


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)




----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

First snow came early this year


----------



## aphilso1 (5 mo ago)

ianick said:


> First snow came early this year
> View attachment 2011453


I am trying to Sherlock Holmes my way to guessing where in the US a November 28th snow is considered "early," but also has a landscape that looks like that. I'm going to guess eastern Oklahoma. How'd I do?


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Not too far off. The location is central Iowa. Plenty of lowland river grounds to be explored in the shoulder seasons. The trail in the picture is Denmans woods. A popular trail in the middle of Des Moines. First snow was November 16th, pic was taken on the 18th. Pretty early for snow to accumulate and stick around on the warm ground.


----------



## aphilso1 (5 mo ago)

ianick said:


> Not too far off. The location is central Iowa. Plenty of lowland river grounds to be explored in the shoulder seasons. The trail in the picture is Denmans woods. A popular trail in the middle of Des Moines. First snow was November 16th, pic was taken on the 18th. Pretty early for snow to accumulate and stick around on the warm ground.


Dang, my first thought purely based on the picture was somewhere between Des Moines and the Quad Cities. But the comment about snow being abnormal in November threw me off, so I guessed further south. Argh!


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

It’s still a long wait for snow…


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

brentos said:


> Winter again. Hell yeah.
> 
> View attachment 2010743
> 
> ...


That's a sweet looking rig! Rocky mountain have always done good colours and that one is epic!


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Long time till there's snow on the ground( we are just heading into summer down here in Australia) but I've been lucky enough to be on the trails quite abit of late.This is at the royal national Park at Loftus, just south of Sydney. Magic spot with many kms of rocky roots sandstone slabs drops amd technical singletrack.Great fun on the
















Fatillac


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

taking the path less traveled...


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

I was the only vehicle in the lot today, first time in 11 years at this spot.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

New tire day! Can't wait for the snow to fly now! The bike got a nice clean and lube too. Ready for global fatbike day!


----------



## jray02r1 (3 mo ago)

ianick said:


> New tire day! Can't wait for the snow to fly now! The bike got a nice clean and lube too. Ready for global fatbike day!


Bike looks great! What chainstay Protector is that?


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

jray02r1 said:


> Bike looks great! What chainstay Protector is that?


Thanks, it's a Salsa protector that came with the bike.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Packing in all the "B" lines down at the River Bottoms today. Lots of Granny 1,2,3 today. Snow was snowman making snow, nice and sticky. Should set up really nice, assuming the "walkers" keep off of the fresh pack. Will find out tomorrow if our efforts were worth it. 

The snowshoe 2xl setup on 100+ mm wide rims is the ultimate tool around setup.


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

weeeee
View attachment 2011923
View attachment 2011924


Mk3Rider said:


> Packing in all the "B" lines down at the River Bottoms today. Lots of Granny 1,2,3 today. Snow was snowman making snow, nice and sticky. Should set up really nice, assuming the "walkers" keep off of the fresh pack. Will find out tomorrow if our efforts were worth it.
> 
> The snowshoe 2xl setup on 100+ mm wide rims is the ultimate tool around setup.
> 
> ...


Nice looking rig!👍


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Global Fat Bike Day group ride in Breckenridge


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

It's officially winter here.

Bucksaw got a new 12 speed upgrade finally.
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## makemann (Apr 7, 2019)

Still no snow here, but got out for Global Fat Tire Day this weekend.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Not a lot of snow here...but enough that trails are fat-bike-able. Good fun recovering from my leg injury and able to get out and ride most of the stuff I could before. New color coordinated pogies!


----------



## HUKIT (Apr 17, 2007)

It went from frozen to soup overnight at Kettle Moraine.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Jayem said:


> New color coordinated pogies!


Dogwood Designs? I really like mine.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

J_Westy said:


> Dogwood Designs? I really like mine.


I had another set on the bike already, but they were super old and floppy, these are a bit closer color matched. What I like about the Dogwoods is you can roll them up when your hands get warm, older pair pictured here from few weeks ago when we had a big melt:









If you are really good, you can do it while riding, including pulling them back up on the move...


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Jayem said:


> I had another set on the bike already, but they were super old and floppy, these are a bit closer color matched. What I like about the Dogwoods is you can roll them up when your hands get warm, older pair pictured here from few weeks ago when we had a big melt:
> View attachment 2012583
> 
> 
> If you are really good, you can do it while riding, including pulling them back up on the move...


I like that roll up on the fly tip, i like doing that with top layers into handlebar bags. I will look into those.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Usually Fatbike season doesn’t start until mid-late December around Ely but we’ve been fortunate to receive some nice early snow storms over the past month and Levi and I have been trying to keep the trails groomed. We’ve had some beautiful and fat fun times. Hope you’re getting out and enjoying it.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Slimmed my Fatillac down for a ride in the forest ( put 55mm 27.5 rims with 3.8 tires on it.Weve just rolled into summer and this little guy was happily trundling Down the trail.Its an Echidna, of the monotreme genus which basically means it's a mammal that lays eggs!! Covered in spines so when frightened curls in a ball and nothing can get at ut.they live on ants and are cute little critters.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

I. Love. This. Bike!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

No fatbike pictures per say, but trails we've been working on that should be ridable tomorrow finally.

Progression of putting in a uphill/downhill off-camber on a slope. There were a few tracks from skiers and snowshoers before, but not wide enough and it would never hold up to traffic during the winter with the soft edge on the downslope side. So stomp the downslope to strengthen the snow on that side, pull snow off the upslope side to that side, more stomping, stomp the trail in, now the downslope side is strong and will resist anyone who strays towards the edge of it, not to mention the trail is level, despite being on off-camber ground.
























More stuff, berms for turns, similar process to above.
















Straight


----------



## NuckingFuts (Aug 27, 2008)

4 feet of fresh snow this weekend so I had to get creative on where to ride.....there's a bike somewhere in that pic.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

From today. And now we are getting hit with yet another storm. No trolls.


----------



## rete (Sep 23, 2019)

RSD Mayor V3 with 2 degree angleset


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Jayem said:


> No fatbike pictures per say, but trails we've been working on that should be ridable tomorrow finally.
> 
> Progression of putting in a uphill/downhill off-camber on a slope. There were a few tracks from skiers and snowshoers before, but not wide enough and it would never hold up to traffic during the winter with the soft edge on the downslope side. So stomp the downslope to strengthen the snow on that side, pull snow off the upslope side to that side, more stomping, stomp the trail in, now the downslope side is strong and will resist anyone who strays towards the edge of it, not to mention the trail is level, despite being on off-camber ground.
> View attachment 2013047
> ...


Nice work. Wow, how many feet/miles did you groom like this? And when is the the next predicted snow fall? ha ha. I just finished grooming some 15-18 miles with the Snow Dog Saturday only to have it all covered back up with a big snow storm Sunday. Sigh. Such is the unpredictability of our winter weather. Back on the 'Dog tomorrow.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

When the going gets deep, the smart go skiing for a few days...



















Two days later and things seem set up enough to start riding again.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

Just purchased this Growler Mr. Big Stuff this morning! Now I just need snow.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

A little fun and suffering at Keystone


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Sand and snow in Idaho! Snow ride was interesting. 5" of fresh snow but temps were mid 30's F so the slushy snow gave way on any kind of banking or side slope. Under the wet snow was the evil Boise clay mud slick! I crashed twice due to this mix of slick! Here's 1 crash site;










I got first tracks on a few trails and great scenery at a very familiar area.



















All the snow had melted at Bruneau Dunes SP but the damp sand was Primo!


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Alas, it's yet another pic of my Moonlanda out in the snow (first of the season, if you care to know)... ideal conditions near Flagstaffrica today, btw... for the snow-science nerds: 6cm of cold-cold sublimated sugar laying luxuriously on top of 10cms or so of of thicker, grippier, super tractiony sh!t sitting on nothing but wet dirt (never saw it, but knew it was there ntl)... first-tracks all morning long, too. goodness knows, it was just a slice o' heaven!


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Packing in some off the main trail "B" lines down on the River Bottoms this morning. Three days of rain, then a day and a half of heavy wet snow in December. The moisture content of the snow was changing fast in the 3 hours we were down there. 

I usually don't take many photo's while out riding, but today was an exceptional morning.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Been working on trails a lot, we got dumped on and its been crazy trying to keep up and get them solid, reinforced, edges firmed, bermed, wide enough, etc.

Put in a rest-stop


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

I had a little slide on the run in and lost too much speed for the drop. Firmly planted my front tire on the landing and went OTB. But the snow was soft and I kept the bike from hitting me so it didn't hurt much at all.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

merry Christmas yall


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Nate 3.8’s…always impressed with how far I can ride these tires through the muck


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Cerpss said:


> I had a little slide on the run in and lost too much speed for the drop. Firmly planted my front tire on the landing and went OTB. But the snow was soft and I kept the bike from hitting me so it didn't hurt much at all.
> View attachment 2014352


Yeah, jumps while fat biking are tricky. Hard to get enough speed then the landing can be kinda sketchy. Like you say, at least it's a soft landing when you crash..... usually.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Not much snow here yet but it's pretty. (central lower Michigan)


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Last Saturday guys over 60 fattie ride at DTE, we did the full
21 miles 4 trails. SE Michigan.









It’s definitely gonna be a white Christmas , Fattie nation baby!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

Rode my plus bike, as it’s studded up. Crazy weird weather here in SE MI and lots of ice under a sprinkling of snow. 4-8” expected starting tomorrow, but I am heading to PHX, if we can get out in the “blizzard “


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Merry early Christmas to myself...










I am not disappointed with my sub 2k purchase...now, we just need some snow. Slight chance overnight along with below zero (F) temps.


----------



## Jon A (Jan 4, 2021)

That's a lot of bike for $2K. Congrats.


----------



## jray02r1 (3 mo ago)

Jon A said:


> That's a lot of bike for $2K. Congrats.


Totally!


----------



## Northofus (Oct 9, 2020)

Post work ride


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Just (im)patiently waiting for the hubs now…taps fingers…


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

steadite said:


> Just (im)patiently waiting for the hubs now…taps fingers…
> 
> View attachment 2014821
> 
> ...



Which hubs?

And, which cranks are those?


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

mikesee said:


> Which hubs?
> 
> And, which cranks are those?


Onyx hubs in silver and the cranks are Appleman.

The cranks combines the best of both worlds, 1) the large OD spindle, and 2) the pinch bolt style arm connection (like shimano).

The spline ends on the Appleman spindle are straight, not tapered, so the arms just slide on & off. The machining is like Swiss watch.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

steadite said:


> Onyx hubs in silver and the cranks are Appleman.
> 
> The cranks combines my two preferred things, 1) the large OD spindle, and 2) the pinch bolt style arm connection (like shimano).
> 
> The spline ends on the Appleman spindle are straight, not tapered, so the arms just slide on & off. The machining is like Swiss watch.



They look real nice.

FWIW, Onyx has been quoting 5 week lead times for the past month+, but shipping in closer to 6 or 6.5 weeks from date of order.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

mikesee said:


> They look real nice.
> 
> FWIW, Onyx has been quoting 5 week lead times for the past month+, but shipping in closer to 6 or 6.5 weeks from date of order.


Thanks, I just checked, my order date on the hubs was 11-28, so I guess I still have some wait…


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Ask and you shall receive. 3" of fresh snow for new bike day...


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

scottg07 said:


> View attachment 2014721
> 
> View attachment 2014719
> 
> ...


What's your rear wheel/tire setup on that bike?


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

cjbiker said:


> What's your rear wheel/tire setup on that bike?


Its a 26" surly rabbit hole rim with a 3" dirt wizard.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

steadite said:


> The cranks combines my two preferred things, 1) the large OD spindle, and 2) the pinch bolt style arm connection (like shimano).


Curious - Why do you prefer pinch bolt cranks?


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

one piece crank said:


> Curious - Why do you prefer pinch bolt cranks?


Because they come off easily and are trailside-maintainable.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

How can I hide a surly pugsley in the car on a ski trip? We are expecting a storm and 3 to 6 inches of fresh snow.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

We have all the snow. So much we are struggling to get the trail rideable. In the 3rd week of this. At least my trail is doing well


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Got some snow for Christmas.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

(excuse the crankarm angles, terrible I know)


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Yesterdays fresh track ride at Brighton rec area, SE Michigan 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

6thElement said:


> (excuse the crankarm angles, terrible I know)


Rule #26


----------



## Mattwings (Sep 13, 2019)

mtbdudex said:


> Yesterdays fresh track ride at Brighton rec area, SE Michigan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Good river riding conditions after the recent cold snap.


----------



## Bikemusher (Jan 26, 2018)

A perfect day of fat biking.


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

The sun popped over Lake Michigan in St Joseph, Michigan this afternoon. Riding this ice, the frozen dunes, and just general trickery with wheelies and such all make for awesome winter workouts. And, photo ops.


----------



## rcracer2 (Nov 12, 2014)

Alum Creek Phase 0


----------



## Bikemusher (Jan 26, 2018)

rcracer2 said:


> View attachment 2015483
> 
> Alum Creek Phase 0



Good looking bike!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

all to myself


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

cmg said:


> all to myself


Fat bikes are awesome at the pump track. 🍻


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Mmm...freshies


----------



## jray02r1 (3 mo ago)

Just finished building my Mutz last night! Going to put some time on it Saturday. I still haven't put sealant in the tires, so I will keep the tubes until I can proof out the rest of the bike.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Wednesdays ride at Highland rec area, SE Michigan.. sucks now 2 days later and all this beautiful snow  is gone .. 10 days out still not looking like winter coming back here yet 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

After the ice mostly melted and the sand is soft, rolled over to Benton Harbor, Michigan for some wheelies and exploring of the historic parts of town. Mary's City of David Hotel, downtown. These cult of nutjobs had a bunch of SW Michigan attractions. 

I'd love to build a bike park inside the building. A new bike shop just opened a block to the west this summer.


----------



## jray02r1 (3 mo ago)

30 min Test ride complete! Gonna hit the trail tomorrow!


----------



## migmtb (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice build!


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

When it’s sucky outside, time for new gear install.
New fork day yesterday , hoot.
Manitou Mastedon Pro great sale price, $620, replaced a 3 year old Bluto.



















Pipe cutter worked fine



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Anyone for a round of golf?


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

19F, freezing fog sticking to my glasses on the downhill, condensation sticking to the inside on the way up.

Best ride of the year.


----------



## jray02r1 (3 mo ago)

Perfect weather here. About 29 degrees with no wind. Trails in great shape. New build has been excellent. Went about 14 miles total (5 of them commuting to and from the trail). I don't know the park very well, but it was a ton of fun. Good mix between climbs and downhill. This Foes Mutz might be the best bike I have ever built. Can't wait to try some more trails around here this winter. Hubs for the summer wheelset should get here in a week or so. I may go tubeless in the next couple of weeks. I'm still playing with the setup a bit. But the fox shock and wren 150mm fork have been great so far.


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

I just realized my Park repair stand turned 30 years old in December. From before I was even old enough to drive. Paper routes and lawn cutting were bad ass...the old days when a kid could work, and would. 😎🇺🇲


----------



## firebanex (Jan 29, 2021)

Finally got a good picture while out on a ride tonight.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

firebanex said:


> Finally got a good picture while out on a ride tonight.
> View attachment 2016517


Good is an understatement. That is spectacular!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

A nice sunset followed by strong enough moonlight that I kept riding w/ no lights til well after dark


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## soban (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## jkaber (Nov 12, 2006)

Moots Forager in the wild!


----------

